# 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - GAME OVER YEEEAAAHHH!!!!!!!



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Brave and impressive first post :fergie.

Could have done without suarez in the opening post though :downing. Also arsenal not getting a mention from Joel :wenger


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

We should have a rule in this thread that every post requires at least three football smilies :hesk1 :hesk2 enaldo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

we need more BRAVE smilies

turn hollywood hesk's dark villa rises smilies official


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

*11 weeks into the season and we need a new thread already. Man this forum sucks sometimes.

Oscar's smiley looks so small compared to Hazards massive fuck off face.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

A travesty that Englands best young prospect was left out of the OP :hendo


My thoughts on us playing Fulham at the weekend = :mon


However I've developed a cunning plan to stop Berbatov. Put him in my fantasy team :fletcher

Also that gif makes me sad to look at Mozza, JOS has been our best defender comfortably this year too.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

:lol @ Joel marking for Suarez before a quarter of the season is over.. COOL HEEL. :suarez2

Here's to another 11-weeks. :lelbron :webb :kean


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Redead said:


> we need more BRAVE smilies
> 
> turn hollywood hesk's dark villa rises smilies official


LOVE YOUR SIG

:hazzard :mata scar


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Needs more FELLAINI


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Fellaini has been winning me so many fantasy points. I would have added him had he had a smiley on here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

We need a Charlie Austin smiley. Just cause :bozza


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Shepard said:


> However I've developed a cunning plan to stop Berbatov. Put him in my fantasy team :fletcher


He only scored a double last week because I took him out, Fellaini was out the week before and has scored twice since.

All the prem needs now is Torres to start firing and things will get really interesting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

So the Police have dropped the Clattenburg case, as there was no evidence and Mikel didnt come forward


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Hi guys.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Oh yeah, no International Duty this week for Hernandez. Oh and Messi had fun in Saudi Arabia.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...arabia-leo-messi-gets-gun-234822110--sow.html


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



T-C said:


> Hi guys.


Hi, I'm a supporter of Liverpool. Are you a supporter of Liverpool too? (Y)


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hi, I'm a supporter of Liverpool. Are you a supporter of Liverpool too? (Y)


I am not, but I like you already.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



united_07 said:


> So the Police have dropped the Clattenburg case, as there was no evidence and Mikel didnt come forward


as they should, the case wasnt put forward by chelsea or mikel

it was the league of black lawyers

whoever they are


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Redead said:


> as they should, the case wasnt put forward by chelsea or mikel
> 
> it was the league of black lawyers
> 
> whoever they are


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

FA Cup 2'nd Round - MK Dons VS AFC Wimbledon IT'S HAPPENING :mark:

Mandatory 3 Smiley's :wenger :hendo :suarez1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

The league of black lawyers is clear David Otunga's stable.

:wenger
:rvp
:torres


----------



## Mikey Damage

New thread? Weak, man, weak. 

I like to see a "soccer" thread get thousands upon thousands of posts. Now this new thread is all pussy like and just on one page. Lame.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



danny_boy said:


> FA Cup 2'nd Round - MK Dons VS AFC Wimbledon IT'S HAPPENING :mark:
> 
> Mandatory 3 Smiley's :wenger :hendo :suarez1


*:mark:

God I hope Wimbledon win.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



united_07 said:


> Mikel didnt come forward


Probably because he's clueless in the 18 yard box. 

:torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Seabs said:


> *:mark:
> 
> God I hope Wimbledon win.*


Agreed, would be a true victory for football if the reformed team could beat the cretins who destroyed their old club and re-franchised it 60 miles away to create a new 'dynasty'. There's been a hilarious piece written defending MK Franchise in the wake of the game:

http://www.miltonkeynes.co.uk/news/dons-close-in-on-historic-fa-cup-tie-against-afc-1-4470645

Makes for hilarious reading into how deluded and up their own arse people can be. Between talking about how great the Dons are as an inspiration to what dedication can achieve (blurgghh), they mimmick AFC only getting crowds of below 2000 and talking about how they've brainwashed the media into making MK Franchise the enemy.

Couple of standout quotes:



> Pete Winkelman and everyone connected to the club should hold their heads high at what they have achieved in the last eight years, but they should also leave the mudslinging to others. Robinson often talks about ‘class’ when it comes to matters on the pitch, and in this instance, it’s men against boys.


Incredible. They destroyed the heritage and prestige the old Wimbledon brought to the community, all to create a new club in a commercial hotbed to make themselves a fortune and facilitate their own greed and egos.



> The fantastic stadium that AFC will get to visit represents what can be achieved in football with the right level of dedication, knowledge and investment. But of course Dons can take nothing for granted and must first beat Cambridge City to make sure this unique and unprecedented FA Cup tie does go ahead.


Embarassing and up there with the biggest load of shite I can ever lay claim to reading. How they can talk about dedication, when they only created the club through leeching off of the past success and heritage of the old Wimbledon and being backed by men with personal wealth, compared to AFC Wimbledon who reformed their club and managed to forge their way through the leagues on the back of fan investment and a community spirit is amazing.

As for the 'fantastic stadium'. Its not even finished for starters and its a souless corporate bowl with no history, no passion and nothing to show beyond a boring piece of architecture that you can see at St Marys', the Ricoh Arena, the Walkers Stadium or any other boring newly constructed ground.

MK Dons are what is wrong with modern football. Born out of greed and commercial opportunity, there to turn a profit and make a few men a great wealth and supported by part time mongs who've got no attachment to the club unless they're winning, as evidenced by their piss poor attendances since their progress halted and the embarassing nature of their 'support'.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Wasn't last season's thread much bigger than the other thread?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Joel couldn't stand that Snrub started the old thread :balo2


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Oscar's smiley looks so small compared to Hazards massive fuck off face.*


thats b/c the Hazard smiley is too big, while my Mata and Oscar smilies are proper sized :suarez1



Joel said:


> Fellaini has been winning me so many fantasy points. I would have added him had he had a smiley on here.


I refuse to make Everton smilies (unless someone goes and picks out which pic they want and asks nicely :side



Hank Scorpio said:


> Joel couldn't stand that Snrub started the old thread :balo2


:yaya


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

fucking joel.

eriksen refusing a new contract with ajax.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Seeing as how we've been interested in him over the last few months he's going to join Spurs :darren


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> I refuse to make Everton smilies (unless someone goes and picks out which pic they want and asks nicely :side












or










Pretty, pretty pleaseeee


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

the black fm regen with frizzy hair looks EXACTLY like him. EXACTLY.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

















now you have a happy Fella and an unhappy Fella


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> now you have a happy Fella and an unhappy Fella


You're a good man, Rush. Good, good, gooood man.

































Mr. Snrub said:


> the black fm regen with frizzy hair looks EXACTLY like him. EXACTLY.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*










looks a bit like Toad in that tbh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Where is Hollywood Husk? For such a BRAVE man he's being pretty TIMID


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Fellaini smiley is ideal for my fantasy team and for when he joins Chelsea this January or July. Sorry Mozza, but those be the breaks :jordan2


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Fellaini smiley is ideal for my fantasy team and for when he joins Chelsea this January or July. Sorry Mozza, but those be the breaks :jordan2


That reminds me you guys are overdue for a Pool player. who you taking in January? Hell you guys need another mid right I'm sure for the right price Hendo can be yours :jordan2


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

what we needed was for Downing to play vs Chelsea, score and then they'd pay 20 mil for him :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

We'll take :suarez1

He'd kill it in our system with MAZACAR behind him.


----------



## CGS

Suarez and Terry on the same team? A team filled with black people? 

Meh I could for Chelsea self combusting
:suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

We're racist already. And Suarez clearly loves Terry. He tweeted "big hug to Terry" after the game on Sunday. And we would definitely celebrate with him unlike you guys!

We will love him for the racist that he is! :terry :suarez1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

And Liverpool could get Torres back :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

suarez would go to chelsea and just become torres mk 2.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> suarez would go to chelsea and just become torres mk 2.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*










:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

The funny thing is if I do that thing, I genuinely get Arsenal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I got to Fulham. DAT BERBATOV.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I got Sunderland :


Legit laughed at "Do you consider a shirt unnecessary in winter" and "is curly hair and a 'tache a good look"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

i get bolton.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I feel a little more BRAVE after reading that.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I'm a gunners fan who answered to the first question "yes".


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I get Wolves but if i suddenly decide that curly hair and a stache is a good look then i'm back in scouse country :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I WANT CURLY HAIR TOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Joel said:


> Fellaini smiley is ideal for my fantasy team and for when he joins Chelsea this January or July. Sorry Mozza, but those be the breaks :jordan2


:fellaini2:hesk1:fellaini1:hesk2

Fellaini and Big Purps laugh at you for thinking he'd join you lot. For around the £35-£45million mark I'd laugh and shake your hand though.

I refuse to put Felli in my team, I've had him twice and once he got injured and missed the game and the next time he BOMBED. Pointless.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Well that was quick and i got city :lol :lol :lol :wilkins

Might have to try answering the first question different next time :side:


----------



## CGS

QPR :kobe. All the London teams and I get them


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> QPR :kobe. All the London teams and I get them


Supporting your home town club finally I see :fellaini1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> I get Wolves but if i suddenly decide that curly hair and a stache is a good look then i'm back in scouse country :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Shepard said:


>


Good timing to post that considering the Scousers robbed you lot on the weekend :fellaini1


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Ended up with United answering yes first, and QPR answering no.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



BIG PURPS said:


> Good timing to post that considering the Scousers robbed you lot on the weekend :fellaini1


:fellaini2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I haven't commented on the Man Utd game, not because I was scared :mon but because I was busy.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Sure Hesk, you just weren't BRAVE enough to do so straight away :kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> I haven't commented on the Man Utd game, not because I was scared :mon but because I was busy.


Hello, did you enjoy the brave comeback then.

:javy :javy (own goal) :javy


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Yeah it wasn't a hat-trick, how does that feel? ique2 I mean it probably feels like 3 points, but you get the idea :bozza


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Couple of papers saying City are going in for Suarez in January


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



united_07 said:


> Couple of papers saying City are going in for Suarez in January


I'm sure Yaya Toure would be happy to volunteer to host the Welcome Party for his arrival


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Biggest cunts in the league going after the biggest cunt in the league. Makes total sense.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



united_07 said:


> Couple of papers saying City are going in for Suarez in January


bullshit. They have 4 top strikers, they don't need another.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> bullshit. They have 4 top strikers, they don't need another.


I can't see Mario lasting much longer, nor Dzeko being happy with his playing time.

Ship them off and have Tevez, Ag and Diving Ugly Racist will do them I feel. 

Can't blame him for wanting to join a big team either :fellaini1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Dont see how anyone can take transfer stories in friggin November serious. If it carries on up until Jan then fair enough but frankly chances are that rumor will be dead by next week.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Suarez wouldn't leave. Too many black players at City.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I wonder if Suarez has ever been to Toxteth. 

He'd have a field day there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



united_07 said:


> Couple of papers saying City are going in for Suarez in January


If Suarez went to City, that would leave them with Suarez, Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko.

Have fun keeping them happy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Just seen that Moyes contract expires at the end of the season.

We urgently need to sort that out before we end up with some nobhead like Paul Jewell or Tony Mowbray.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

suarez should play for 2009 chelsea

Terry, suarez and the nation of africa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

the news we signed suarez is a bit late.










and :lol at thinking we'd buy a striker with mario and dzeko both still here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I could see them shipping BIG BALO off. 

This isn't going to be like Torres though. While he was unhappy Luis couldn't be happier at the moment.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

suarez might get tired of that carrying that team on his back. might get a bit more ambitious

as for mario, he could get shipped off. unfortunately, not a lot of teams would be willing to deal with him and 'explosive' personality, not to mention his wages

milan is his ideal home, not bloody likely to afford him though


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Purple Aki said:


> I can't see Mario lasting much longer, nor Dzeko being happy with his playing time.
> 
> Ship them off and have Tevez, Ag and Diving Ugly Racist will do them I feel.
> 
> Can't blame him for wanting to join a big team either :fellaini1


City won't get rid of Dzeko and they're not going to get rid of 2 strikers in January. Would buy this rumour if it was Chelsea/Spurs want to buy Suarez, City have no need for him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

City want RVP too

And Demba Ba, and Ibrahomivic. Buy ALL the strikers

except Torres :terry1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

we want rvp, ba and ibra?

what is this, 2011?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Hey, im just making fun of what they said over the summer

1) Choose currently popular player
2) link to rich football club. PSG, city, chelsea will all do
3) Publish
4) regurgitate for several months
5) profit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

my favourite was that rvp didnt move for the money.

while being the top paid player in the premier league.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> my favourite was that rvp didnt move for the money.
> 
> while being the top paid player in the premier league.


So are you saying that he wouldn't have moved to united if he wasn't the most paid player? He has more chance of winning the title at united than he does at arsenal. Simple as that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Anyone hear the rumors of a transfer being made official sometime in the next day or so for Liverpool?

Please God let it be Cole going on to Mars.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone hear the rumors of a transfer being made official sometime in the next day or so for Liverpool?
> 
> Please God let it be Cole going on to Mars.


It's not even January yet. But yeah, cole needs to go even though he's better than messi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



DESTRUCT said:


> So are you saying that he wouldn't have moved to united if he wasn't the most paid player? He has more chance of winning the title at united than he does at arsenal. Simple as that.


no that he rejected us and it wasn't for the money


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone hear the rumors of a transfer being made official sometime in the next day or so for Liverpool?
> 
> Please God let it be Cole going on to Mars.


Downing to Sydney FC. yay A-League, its Heskey's level so maybe :downing can get a goal or assist a game too


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

You don't think he rejected you, Kiz?

I don't see why Wenger would lie in the meeting and City wouldn't say anything about it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

i believe he rejected us because he was offered more money. we dropped out of the hazard race when he wanted 200k. why would we ever offer 300k a week for van persie?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Although still a lot and still overpriced, Hazard is on 175k not 200k.

I see where you are coming from on RvP. 300k is hard to believe.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i believe he rejected us because he was offered more money. we dropped out of the hazard race when he wanted 200k. why would we ever offer 300k a week for van persie?


In that case, fair enough.

How much is RVP getting at united? 250k?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Who's to say that if City offered him £250k a week he would've chosen them? United are a massive club, one of the biggest in the world. If it was a choice of City & United on level terms it'd be United hands down. The top players only go to City for the money anyway. The chance to play for Man United is a huge honour. The same can't be said for City just yet. They're not on United's level and may never be.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Potential Snrub sig


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Biggest cunts in the league going after the biggest cunt in the league. Makes total sense.













I'd fucking love it if they signed him, imagine RAWK :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Speaking of RAWK, I saw a few absolute GEMS from there recently :lol



> i reckon Rodgers looks at this site (RAWK) for tips on formations and tactics, and possible players to buy





> RAWK is extremely popular, the most popular forum... if I was a player and I wanted to browse one forum, RAWK would be it.





> Sound weekend results-wise so far, those wins for Everton and Man U stopped us slipping to 15th.





> (Everton score) fuck off , just fuck off everton





> (Everton supporters) they are bitterly obsessed with us.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

If any of you saw RAWK after the Chelsea/United game on the same night as our match against Everton. Before the admins pulled the plug on the site it was the worst I have ever seen it on there. Mods against mods. People making random "Fuck United" threads. Just total anarchy.

Suarez going to City (Or god-forbid United) would lead to another total shutdown.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

My brother is a City fan and he is insufferable. He's most of the reason why I hate City.

That said, a moment I loved was when I found his old United strip from when he was five. He has no loyalty whatsoever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> If any of you saw RAWK after the Chelsea/United game on the same night as our match against Everton. Before the admins pulled the plug on the site it was the worst I have ever seen it on there. Mods against mods. *People making random "Fuck United" threads.* Just total anarchy.
> 
> Suarez going to City (Or god-forbid United) would lead to another total shutdown.


Never random. Always relevant.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

It's not usually a page worth of them.

Only other time it went down was the Torres transfer. When it all came out the perceptible shit hit the fan.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

So is Liverpool serious about getting Arda Turan or not? Every year I read articles that Liverpool is eyeing Arda but I don't hear anything specific. As much as I know Arda is actually a big fan of The Reds and he could be an awesome addition to the club, maybe even Captain of the club when Stevie G retires as he was the captain of Galatasaray despite young age.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

The answer is always Nicolas Anelka

And Seabs quit baiting jobbers ique2 It's still srz bzniss to them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Dembele ruled out the North London Derby. I will now go with an Arsenal 4-0 win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I wouldnt be so sure

Arsenal are absurdly out of form

So superb time for the game for both teams


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

If both teams to score is ever to be a sure thing it is for this one. Hopefully the odds aren't too long. Neither keep clean sheets, well they don't when they're in my fantasy team. Vermaelen on my bench this weekend so maybe Arsenal will get one. Caulker there too like last weekend when he scored.fpalm Still upset about three of my four subs getting just 4 points less than my actual 11.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I'm predicting a draw between Arsenal/Tottenham. It'll be interesting to see if Giroud continues to score and whether Adebayor will start instead of Defoe. Or whether they both start. Dempsey and Sigurdson haven't really made much of an impact since signing for spurs.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*






Haha worst ever.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

That is actually the worst penalty I have ever seen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

http://mcfc.co.uk/citytv/Features/2012/November/Champions-documentary-24-hour-glimpse

8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

FOR 24 HOURS ONLY.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

watch it before they take away the loveliest ending to everyone's favourite team.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> That is actually the worst penalty I have ever seen.


Well last year in UCL semis Ramos failed hard as well


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



T-C said:


> Haha worst ever.


Amazing. Was way too cocky, didn't think about how to take it so he ran, then stopped briefly, then continued and his technique striking the ball was way off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Quasi Juice said:


> Amazing. Was way too cocky, didn't think about how to take it so he ran, then stopped briefly, then continued and his technique striking the ball was way off.


That's the way he takes all his penalties. It's just as you said, the striking technique was off this time.

Falcao sucking Chelsea's dick really well. You know what that means...

Joins City like Silva and Aguero :silva :kun 

:terry1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Barcelona are scared Pep Guardiola will take over at #mcfc because they think it could lead to their best academy players joining City. [AS]

SCARED COWARDS

didnt falcao just say he liked zola


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

falcao going to watford :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> That's the way he takes all his penalties. It's just as you said, the striking technique was off this time.
> 
> Falcao sucking Chelsea's dick really well. You know what that means...
> 
> Joins City like Silva and Aguero :silva :kun
> 
> :terry1


Wouldnt be the worst thing in the World. Least we get to see more of this 










:torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> Barcelona are scared Pep Guardiola will take over at #mcfc because they think it could lead to their best academy players joining City. [AS]
> 
> SCARED COWARDS
> 
> didnt falcao just say he liked zola


Said how we're European Champions, yet our ambition to continue to improve is still so clear. Then he mentioned the Zola part. Then he mentioned how he could adapt to the Premier League.


Don't be scared because he wants us, Kiz :jordan2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

he's just scared to be a bench player here :kun

just saw this for the first time in ages:






what a waste.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Redead said:


> I wouldnt be so sure
> 
> Arsenal are absurdly out of form
> 
> So superb time for the game for both teams


I'd say form wise, we are probably worse, plus the fact we have our most creative player out injured as well as 1/2 of our defence we'll most likely lose. If Dempsey starts I will lump everything I have on Arsenal, it will once again be playing with 10 men. At least Arsenal have a system and play some awesome football at times.




DESTRUCT said:


> I'm predicting a draw between Arsenal/Tottenham. It'll be interesting to see if Giroud continues to score and whether Adebayor will start instead of Defoe. Or whether they both start. Dempsey and Sigurdson haven't really made much of an impact since signing for spurs.


I'd seriously take a draw right now, away at The Emirates a draw would be great for confidence and hopefully push us on. I'm hearing rumours that Adebayor AND Defoe will start tomorrow, but 4-4-2 just sounds suicide away from home, I wonder if it means Ade will play off of Defoe in Dempseys position where he can drop into midfield, could work.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Another 4-4 would be nice. Just something fun to start the weekend off please.

If we don't pick up maximum points... I will do nothing :terry1


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Maybe not quite the right thread but, I saw the title of this article - the 6 greatest nutmegs of all time - and immediately the first thing that comes to my mind is John O Shea nutmegging Figo in 2003 but thought there'd be no chance he'd make it in, well hey i guess Im not the only one who remembers it
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/nov/16/the-joy-of-six-nutmegs

should note am biased here, I went to school with that lanky streak of piss.

Good article anyway, George Best story is great.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> Another 4-4 would be nice. Just something fun to start the weekend off please.
> 
> If we don't pick up maximum points... I will do nothing :terry1


I'd honestly take a 4-4 draw, being 4-0 down and for it to happen would be nice


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Chill... It's going to be Arsenal 4 Spurs 1 or something like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Razor King said:


> Chill... It's going to be Arsenal 4 Spurs 1 or something like that.


I think the majority of us realise this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

No one is getting hammered. If there is a win it'll be by the odd goal. 3-2 or something like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> No one is getting hammered. If there is a win it'll be by the odd goal. 3-2 or something like that.


I think you're overestimating Tottenham to be honest. We got outclassed by Wigan Athletic at home. I know it is a North London Derby and anything can happen but Arsenal are long overdue a comfortable win over us which happens at least once a season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Can't wait to sit and watch Swansea pass the ball around us while we attempt numerous hopeless long balls.

:mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Tipping a 0-0 draw for Arsenal vs. Tottenham.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



God™ said:


> Tipping a 0-0 draw for Arsenal vs. Tottenham.


Spurs and arsenal 0-0, Spurs and fucking arsenal?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I have just seen both us & Arsenal to score in 1st half tomorrow - 10/3 with Corals. I think that might be worth a punt. In North London Derbys we always seem to score first and if we do, I will be jumping on both over 3.5 in the game and Arsenal double chance, or just an Arsenal win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think you're overestimating Tottenham to be honest. We got outclassed by Wigan Athletic at home. I know it is a North London Derby and anything can happen but Arsenal are long overdue a comfortable win over us which happens at least once a season.


I just don't really rate this Arsenal team that highly. Was more impressed with Spurs when we played them, then I was of Arsenal when we played them. And Spurs were missing Dembele and Bale.



Magsimus said:


> Can't wait to sit and watch Swansea pass the ball around us while we attempt numerous hopeless long balls.
> 
> :mark:


Tbf to Swansea, they're a lot more direct under Laudrup. Newcastle really need to fix up though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Ima go with something like 1-1 or 2-2 for the Spurs/Arsenal game. There will defo be goals. I'd be pretty shocked if it ended 0-0. Like Joel said though if there is a winner it will be by the odd goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> I just don't really rate this Arsenal team that highly. Was more impressed with Spurs when we played them, then I was of Arsenal when we played them. And Spurs were missing Dembele and Bale.


Fair enough. Personally I thought other than about a 20 minute spell in the second half where we actually went 2-1 up, you wiped the floor with us. I am having nightmares of Wilshere, Cazorla and Arteta around Huddlestone, scary!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Reading are so shit. That means a 1-0 victory for them over us this weekend.


Reading's only league win over Everton in six meetings came in their most recent encounter at the Madejski Stadium in August 2007, Steven Hunt scoring the only goal.


The Royals surprisingly knocked Everton out of the FA Cup during the 2010-11 season at Goodison Park courtesy of a Matt Mills goal - the only previous meeting between sides with Brian McDermott and David Moyes as the respective managers.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I think United will win comfortably against Norwich tomorrow, I'll predict United to win 3-1 with goals from RVP (2) and Chicharito.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Arsenal/Spurs games at the Emirates have been great to watch in recent years, 4-4, 3-2, 5-2. I can't wait. Then Rovers on Sky at 5.15. There'll be goals in that one too. Hopefully a bagful for GOAT Jordan Rhodes.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think United will win comfortably against Norwich tomorrow, I'll predict United to win 3-1 with goals from RVP (2) and Chicharito.


With Norwich scoring first, naturally.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Arsenal/Spurs will be a clusterfuck as usual.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Miss the game because I'm at work boourns. Don't really think we'll get a win we have so many injured players and nobody seems to have any drive atm.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Predicting a 2-2 draw between Arsenal and Spurs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

5-2 Spurs 8*D

It's only fair


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

For some reason I think AVB will pull off all the stops and come home with a win today :wenger

It's depressing to be winless in three straight EPL games with two of them at home. Any other result apart from a victory today is unacceptable IMO. It's away from home and surely gonna be difficult against WBA. Can't wait.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Maybe this is the year we beat the teams we're expected to beat... Since we aren't beating the teams we shouldn't :rodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Come Chelsea get us a win.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Arsenal/Spurs will either be really high scoring because both teams have a shit defense or it'll be 1-0 or so b/c both are trying so hard not to conceed.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Maybe this is the year we beat the teams we're expected to beat... Since we aren't beating the teams we shouldn't :rodgers


You sound like you're all ready, steady and cook for a FAMOUS VICTORY against Wigan. :woy

Swansea away followed by Spuds away after this. Paramount Pictures that we get 3 points today and that Suarez can once again keep his trap shut.

Reina set to return; meh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Lloris; Walker, Gallas, Vertonghen, Naughton; Lennon, Sandro, Huddlestone, Bale; Defoe, Adebayor.


Actually happy with that team. Lloris finally starting, Vertonghen at centre back, Lennon and Bale wide with Adebayor hopefully playing off of Defoe to link midfield and attack. Only negative I have is the fact we've dropped Caulker and Gallas starts and Huddlestone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Yeah. Caulker should be in there with Vertonghen. Daft stuff from AVB.

If Defoe scores goals I will cry, because I just took him out of my team after only having him for two weeks and making a loss of .1.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Liverpool 0 - 3 Wigan (Steak 34, Meat 56, Potato 81)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> Yeah. Caulker should be in there with Vertonghen. Daft stuff from AVB.
> 
> If Defoe scores goals I will cry, because I just took him out of my team after only having him for two weeks and making a loss of .1.


Apparently Caulker was injured on international duty, no surprise thre.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I've had a string of bad luck this week, so I feel like Tottenham beating us will top it off. Assuming the entire world revolves around me of course :side:


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Pretty sure I just saw Thierry Henry sitting next to Purple Aki.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Walcott with DAT TASH.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

ADEBAYOR!!!

:lmao

Had to happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

predicted an ade hat trick

1/3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Great melee celebration from Spurs fans when that went in. I'm a sad bastard who appreciates stuff like that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Poor defending there. Beautiful ball by Vertonghen though.

Loving the stache on Walcott.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

INB4 Spurs collapse.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Defoe and Adebayor are working very well up front.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

:lmao 

Scores and sent off in 15 mins 

Stupid challenge anyway


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Oh dear. Off to put a bet on Arsenal to win!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Defoe and Adebayor are working very well up front.


Well they were till Ade got himself sent off


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Terrible from Adebayor. This will be a long match for spurs now. Both teams to score would have been a good bet to play.

Yep, I jinxed it danny.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

What an idiot. This was set up to be a fantastic game and he does that.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Lovely Header by Big Merta


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

1-1. This will be a bloodbath.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Bale on top form can be like having an extra player. Any chance Spurs have will come from him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Just seen this gem of a stat on Twitter 



> 3 - Emmanuel Adebayor has been sent off four times in English football, three times by Howard Webb. Rash.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

With that stat it should be :webb being investigated not Clattenburg.

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Adebayor, such a tit :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Just seen this gem of a stat on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Emmanuel Adebayor has been sent off four times in English football, three times by Howard Webb. Rash.
Click to expand...

:webb :troll 

Goodnight Spurs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Adebayor is a moron.

Giroud is in great form.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I said Arsenal would win 4-0, I can't believe some of you disagreed, I'm not far off.. Not the first time Adebayor has won a NLD for Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

what a joke of a team.

gallas :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

How the fuck does Gallas get a game? He's fucking hopeless. Huge weak link in that defense, Lloris getting let down by shite defending.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

LOLVB

Honestly the next goal could make the match tbh. If Spurs manage to get another I'd say they could nick a third too and draw. Arsenal score and yeah it's dead in the water once and for all.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I actually feel sorry for Spurs fans. It's annoying having a complete and utter idiot playing for your team. I'm all too familiar with that. It just goes to show you how out for himself Adebayor is. Despite the fact Spurs are winning, Jack snuck in a little kick on him, so he had to had to go out and get revenge. He's such an idiot too that he got the wrong player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Spurs might as well have 9 men with the way Bale is playing.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

AVB playing that high line with Gallas as one of his defenders, lolworthy. Why Gallas keeps getting selected is beyond me.

Lloris has been Spurs best player despite conceding 3. There again, when you have trash like Gallas in your defence, you're bound to leak goals. Bale has been poor so far and Adebayor was such an idiot getting sent off after making such a rash and stupid challenge. He was having a good game up until that point.

This makes me more angry we lost at home to Spurs.

Arsenal to score more goals.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Was really lucky for Arsenal as Spurs were looking good at that point.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Spurs might as well have 9 men with the way Bale is playing.


still in MAICON THE GREAT's back pocket.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I said Arsenal would win 4-0, I can't believe some of you disagreed, I'm not far off.. Not the first time Adebayor has won a NLD for Arsenal.


Spurs were all over them before Adebayor did his thing.

Still fancy Spurs to nick another goal, though maybe not until Arsenal have four or five.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Nothing to lose now.

..............................Lloris.............. .............
..........Gallas...........Dawson.........Vert.... .......
Walker..........Sandro...........Carroll.......... ........Bale
............................Sigurdsson
..............................Defoe


We either try and come back which I doubt or we get smashed which we will. Bale has been anonymous as usual this season, Defoe on his own is once again anonymous, Sandro has been alright at least he's not afraid to put a foot in after Ade's red card. 

Naughton, Gallas and Walker have been embarrassing. Don't know why Gallas still gets games, If Caulker wasn't injured I imagine he'd of started instead of him, I'd hope so anyway. You can certainly tell how much we miss Ekotto when he doesn't play at left back, one of the best all round footballers at the club.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

This game shows how much we miss Dembele. Cazorla/Wilshere/Arteta is lol worthy against Huddlestone.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Adebayor fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

going to replace LOLRAFAEL with LOLWALKER now. an embarrassment to fullbacks everywhere.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*










:lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

It's really tough when you're playing a quality side and you're down to 10 men. Can't blame AVB as spurs were in control of the match. Adebayor fucked everything up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

The least Ade could of done was broke Wilshere in half to get a red card, not some half ass'd tackle on Cazorla.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> :lol


I can't believe Graeme Le Saux has said that's only deserving of a Yellow Card, why do BBC hire such shit pundits?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



danny_boy said:


> I can't believe Graeme Le Saux has said that's only deserving of a Yellow Card, why do BBC hire such shit pundits?


we had Bozza saying it shouldn't have been red at half time :bozza


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> we had Bozza saying it shouldn't have been red at half time :bozza


He thinks having a £100 a day cocaine habit shouldn't hinder his career as a sportsman.

:fergie


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Have you heard bozza laugh? It's priceless.

Huddlestone needs more practice when taking set pieces.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

to be fair if i could play professional sports then getting 100 pounds worth of bags would be a daily thing for me too :side:

Great goal by Arsenal. Cazorla racking up some fantasy points for me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> LOLVB
> 
> Honestly the next goal could make the match tbh. If Spurs manage to get another I'd say they could nick a third too and draw. Arsenal score and yeah it's dead in the water once and for all.


And that settles that


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

4-1, 30 Minutes left, probably will get even uglier for Spurs


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



danny_boy said:


> 4-1, 30 Minutes left, probably will get even uglier for Spurs


impossible, they already brought dempsey on


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I know they are down to 10, but their defending has been horrible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

*Team:* Reina, Wisdom, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Allen, Gerrard, Enrique, Suso, Sterling, Suarez. 

*Bench:* Jones, Sahin, Cole, Henderson, Coates, Carragher, Shelvey. 

Playing 3-5-2 again? :hmm: Could be a 4-3-3 i suppose with Suso in the middle and Enrique out wide.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

feel bad for avb here honestly. they were playing some decent footy, and then adecrymore has double leggedly cost them any chance of a result. so glad he's off our books.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

#COMEBACK


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Oh look Bale has decided to turn up

4-2


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Soft goal to concede by Sczes. Why can't Arsenal have Lloris instead?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Thats a good finish by Bale. If they get a roll on here they could nick a point


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Great finish by Bale to be fair.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Mata, Oscar and Cole benched for Chelsea while Sturridge starts.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Soft goal to concede by Sczes. *Why can't Arsenal have Lloris instead?*


:wenger

Of course Bale has to do something daft to balance out the bit of good he did


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

No idea what the Chelsea team is about, Cole might not be 100% but 3 of our 5 regular midfielders and ivanovic is a big hit.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

West Brom are pretty tasty too. Not the team to play your stiffs against.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Not really seen much of Tottenham this season but fucking hell Dempsey is shit!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

5 - 2. Simply Dominate


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Well done Arsenal, better than us completely. From passing, to finishing, better than us in every department. The only Spurs players I think can hold there head high from today is Sandro and Vertonghen. In fact once again Sandro is our best player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Carroll and Dawson have done alright since coming on the field.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Sandro is underrated. I think he's quality to have in any side. Same score line as last season. Ouch!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> Carroll and Dawson have done alright since coming on the field.


Carroll done me proud. I think he definitely added more than Hudd, more movement. Hopefully he gets more minutes and perhaps a start against West Ham next week.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Carroll done me proud. I think he definitely added more than Hudd, more movement. Hopefully he gets more minutes and perhaps a start against West Ham next week.


Have to agree Carroll looked very good when he come on. We really need Kaboul, BAE, Dembele and Parker back.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Have to agree Carroll looked very good when he come on. We really need Kaboul, BAE, Dembele and Parker back.


A fellow Spurs fans? Cool!

Yeah, we are definitely missing Kaboul, Ekotto, Dembele, Parker. We've been so unlucky with injuries.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Carroll and Sandro with Dembele ahead of them is a very good lot of players in the middle of the park. He looks like a top young player. Also you guys need to shoot Gallas. Just put him down for good :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

AVB and spurs :lol, ade ruined the game, gallas is shit, dawson should be a starter and carroll looks a handy little player.

Spurs need Dembele and Kaboul back.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I think Spurs half time sub would have been better to have Carrol come on for Naughton. Then have Vertonghen go out left, and Sandro come in as a stepping out centre-half. Then play 4-3-2 with Carroll - Huddlestone - Lennon in midfield, and Bale alongside Defoe upfront. I know hindsight and all that, but I think 3 at the back when all three of the defenders aren't the quickest is a bit risky. Vertonghen is very good, don't get me wrong, but he isn't the quickest. I honestly think we should have scored more given we were going 3 forwards on 3 defenders, but we got very lazy after scoring the fourth goal.

Also someone really needs to shoot David Pleat. He got players mixed up at least 10 time. It was ridiculous by the end, calling Andre Santos 'Mikel Arteta'. Another good one was calling our goalkeeper 'Koscielny'. He regularly got Huddlestone and Sandro mixed up too, but that's arguably more forgivable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

his commentating was absolutely woeful and biased too.

vermoooooolen.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Pleat is terrible in general.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> his commentating was absolutely woeful and biased too.
> 
> *vermoooooolen*.


:lmao I was taking the piss of that one during the game.

My least favourite co-commentator has to be Mick McCarthy though. You could be watching the most exciting game ever played and he'll make it sound like 90 minutes working down a mine.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Also, if anyone didn't think that Adebayor's red card was deserved, you'll probably want to find a time-machine so you can go back to watching football in the 80s, or failing that, you can always watch Rugby instead.

That sort of tackle has no place in football. If it were me, I'd have those sort of tackles a 5 match ban. Tackles like that cause injuries. When one player puts a fellow professional's career at risk like that, the book should be thrown at them. It annoys me that a tackle like that incurs the same ban as a red card you can get for leaving an errant arm flailing out when jumping for a header. I know those can cause injury too (as Cristiano knows all too well) but it's not comparable to potential leg-breaking studs up tackles.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

That'd mean I'd only ever play 3 sunday league games a season though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

QPR :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

I'd rather watch grass grow then watch liverpool play sometimes. It's been a terrible performance so far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

maicon going for some kind of record when it comes to beautiful crosses put into the box.

ironically dzeko on the bench when we play to his strengths. trolololol.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

3 weeks in a row the player I've transferred out in fantasy football has scored now. Why does football hate me so much?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

marky mark and the relegated bunch.

2-0 at home :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

This has been such a shite, boring, toothless, crap, boring, rubbish and boring half of football.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> This has been such a shite, boring, toothless, crap, boring, rubbish and boring half of football.


To say the least. Don't understand why he dragged suso. Enrique should not be playing on the wing. But yeah, something needs to happen this second half.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



I Curry I said:


> 3 weeks in a row the player I've transferred out in fantasy football has scored now. Why does football hate me so much?


It happens to everyone, don't worry. It's annoying, even more so when the players you've benched score, get assists/clean sheets/saves/bonuses etc.

I thought my bet on Adkins to get sacked first was nailed on, maybe not now. Poor Sparky.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Suareeezzzz! He's in great form. Hopefully we can start to dominate now.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Woah West Brom! Surprise package of the season. Playing some excellent football today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

one of the most woeful penalty decisions you will see goes our way.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Vader13 said:


> That'd mean I'd only ever play 3 sunday league games a season though.


I used to be a dirty fuck of a player in my younger days as well. I'm truly amazed at how I didn't hurt too many people or indeed how rarely I'd even get sent off. I guess when you're slow, not very good but want to win, kicking people is all you can do.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



DESTRUCT said:


> To say the least. Don't understand why he dragged suso. Enrique should not be playing on the wing. But yeah, something needs to happen this second half.


Suso was our best player first half. Taking him off was bizarre.

Suarez scoring early in the 2nd. Hopefully we kick on and get a few more.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Rush said:


> *Suso was our best player first half. Taking him off was bizarre.*
> 
> Suarez scoring early in the 2nd. Hopefully we kick on and get a few more.


I heard he picked up a knock and that's why he was taken off but they never said what type of injury it was


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Suarez on fire!


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

SUAREZ. Lovely finish there. Good build up work by Enrique, great through ball.

He didn't look like he was struggling out there though. Didn't see any reason to drag him.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Suarrreeezzz. Thank god for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

getting ALL our bogus decisions in one game. two handballs that never were. bloody hell.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

That Moses pen shout is the type of thing where if it happened out of the box, its always gets given, but inside the box, not so often. I get the feeling Chelsea will score any minute now. Mata and Hazard, just too good.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

3-0, should be 4. This could get ugly for Wigan.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Ramsey doesn't start and we're back to winning.  Ramsey comes in and fucks everything from the beginning. :wenger




Joel said:


> No one is getting hammered. If there is a win it'll be by the odd goal. 3-2 or something like that.


:wenger


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Striker problems are solved.

JOSE ENRIQUE!


----------



## CGS

Good thing I put Suarez in my FF team and made him captain :jordan2 

Not watching the match but happy to see us bossing it for once.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

City's title this season. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Razor King said:


> Ramsey doesn't start and we're back to winning.  Ramsey comes in and fucks everything from the beginning. :wenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wenger


I'm getting a bit fed up with Ramsey too. He's a decent player, but he just seems so out of tune with the rest of the team. He's so ponderous on the ball, and never seems to make the right decisions. I think part of the problem is that he thinks he's better than he is. Always trying the ambitious, and taking a million touches on the ball.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good thing I put Suarez in my FF team and made him captain :jordan2
> 
> Not watching the match but happy to see us bossing it for once.


Same here. Bought Suarez. Made him captain. 

Bossing second half. First half was woeful.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good thing I put Suarez in my FF team and made him captain :jordan2
> 
> Not watching the match but happy to see us bossing it for once.


I've had him since the start of the year :suarez1

This week is a bit painful though. Mata is my fucking captain in every fantasy side. So he'll get fuck all. Every other mid/forward has at least 1 goal or an assist. Michu, Hazard, Suarez, Tevez, Cazorla, Fella. Could've had anyone else over Mata :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

What the fuck was RDM thinking not starting Mata? Best player on the pitch since he came on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Smalling, Rio, Evra; Carrick, Giggs; Valencia, van Persie, Young, Hernandez
> Subs: Johnstone Jones Ando Welbeck Scholes Cleverley Fletch



Giggs in a 2 man midfield :argh:

apparently de gea is out because he had his widsom teeth out, and rooney is still injured from last week


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Don't like that United midfield much.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

The classic Chelsea November collapse, eh?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

WBA deserve that. Don't want to finish chances, then we deserve nothing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

You know its been a good game (well, half a game) when Hendo has played really well and your usual left back who is playing on the wing is having a blinder :argh:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Mark Hughes has surely going to be sacked soon. 4 points in 12 games is even worse that how Derby did in their record setting bad season in 07/08.

Mark Hughes fact. He was the man that thought it was a good idea to give Adebayor a contract worth 40M over 5 years


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Well deserved by WBA, defended well and clinical enough. Chelsea need a tall physical presence up front, crosses a plenty in this game but no one tall enough to win em and dominate West Brom's defence apart from a sneaky header from Hazard. Actually screw that, you guys just need a new striker, period.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> What the fuck was RDM thinking not starting Mata? Best player on the pitch since he came on.


He didnt want to overplay him

He already had like 60 minutes for spain earlier in the week

As expected, striker is critically needed. Azar, Bosscar and juan creating miracles and ofcourse nobody to bang them in

cech looked more likely to score in this game than torres

and that isnt even a joke


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Bananas said:


> Mark Hughes has surely going to be sacked soon. 4 points in 12 games is even worse that how Derby did in their record setting bad season in 07/08.
> 
> Mark Hughes fact. He was the man that thought it was a good idea to give Adebayor a contract worth 40M over 5 years


another mark hughes fact: decided to pay 17.5 mil for an injured roque santa cruz + 14.5 mil over 4 years.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Mark Hughes has to go. Never expected QPR to do much better than relegation battlers but never expected them to be this bad so early on. With all the money they spent things have gotta change ASAP


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*

Close to tears here. November has come and he's raping us again.

November, United and Clattenburg are to blame.

Fergie Association at it's fullest effect right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Giggs starting FUCK OFF. How hard is it to give cleverley or anderson a run of games with carrick.

2-1, 2-2 or 2-3 united take your pick.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Close to tears here. November has come and he's raping us again.
> 
> November, United and Clattenburg are to blame.
> 
> Fergie Association at it's fullest effect right now.


:fergie

I know that feel though Bro. I know that feel


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I actually said before the Man Utd game that one loss and we'll see how good Chelsea/di Matteo really are. You can only really see how you react after a loss, since then they drew with Swansea, drew with Liverpool and lost today. I still expect Chelsea to fight for the title though.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Also think that Torres needs a break. He's started pretty much every game except for the Cup game against Utd. As shite as he is and has been for the past 2 years, he was atleast pretty lively at the start of the season, now he's just crap.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> another mark hughes fact: decided to pay 17.5 mil for an injured roque santa cruz + 14.5 mil over 4 years.


It honestly makes me wonder if perhaps Hughes is in with a cut of all those wages.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> I actually said before the Man Utd game that one loss and we'll see how good Chelsea/di Matteo really are. You can only really see how you react after a loss, since then they drew with Swansea, drew with Liverpool and lost today. I still expect Chelsea to fight for the title though.


Title is done. You can't go through 4 games without a win and expect to challenge for the title. We haven't responded to the United loss. That means we're not as people thought we were.

That damn Seabs was right :sad:

He must be part of the Fergie Association too :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

yeah not making runs must really be exhausting for torres

its odd, but shit refereeing was also responsible for the beginning of our collapse last season too


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



Joel said:


> Close to tears here. November has come and he's raping us again.
> 
> November, United and Clattenburg are to blame.
> 
> Fergie Association at it's fullest effect right now.


Is that the same Clattenburg who's incompetance meant the Torres was only banned for one game as opposed to three? Actually I see your point, Chelsea would have been much better off with Torres banned for three game :torres


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Falcao needs to be brought in ASAP. No substance up front, and with Mazacar behind you would expect our strikers to bag a few goals.

Defence is a bag of shite. When Terry comes back, Cahill needs to start alongside him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Is Enrique 2002 Riise in disguise?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

butbutbut i thought torres was back!?!?


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*I know City would have won easily regardless but what in the actual fuck at those penalty decisions. Especially the first phantom decision. My word :wilkins

Amused by Chelsea resting all them players for a fixture that has proven to be extremely difficult this season. Their squad just isn't good enough in terms of depth. Take a few players like Oscar, Mata, Ramires and Ivanovic out and they're pretty ordinary. 

RVP and Hernandez starting together with Young and Valencia out wide :mark: Could get nasty if we're on form. I'm not too confident of an away match being comfortable for Utd right now though. Giggs and Carrick in the middle? So we're relying on outscoring the opposition again then. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

torres has no problem coming back, its staying thats the problem 8*D

seriously though someone shoot him


----------



## The Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (A BRAVE new thread)*



T-C said:


> Don't like that United midfield much.


Exactly word for word my feeling when saw that team sheet.

Got to wonder what Clev & Ando have to do in order to get starts in PL games & to extent even Powell whose been playing well in Reserve games who as well deserves a chance.

Vs Villa we lacked any pace with alot slow zombie like passing & until Chicha came on to get in behind did open up game & allow more space for us to play in.

So like last week Chicha starting but the CM pairing of Carrick/Giggs just doesnt seem mobile enough to me, Giggs often goes forward to much & leaves Carrick exposed & Giggs doesnt make right passes, tries clever flicks around corner & gives away ball in final 3rd & leaves us to open on the counter attack.

You watch know ive said this Giggs will play well & him & Carrick have great game together.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If Torres starts in the Turin, I want RDM out. Sturridge wasted chances, but he got in the positions that Torres is to fucking stupid, or too fucking shit to advance into.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I woke up at 5pm to some shocking scores.

The least shocking was Everton losing after I said we'd lose yesterday. Only positive was Naimsith getting a goal. People apparently blaming Seamus Coleman for our defeat. 

Phil Neville out for 8 weeks, Ross Barkley expected to be called back to replace him.


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> Is Enrique 2002 Riise in disguise?



who cares as long as he keeps up those kinds performances 8*D




Redead said:


> torres has no problem coming back, its staying thats the problem 8*D
> 
> seriously though someone shoot him


The torres situation is a fucked up one. Everyone is so convinced that he will one day find his form again that they don't wanna risk dropping him and hurting his confidence. But keeping him there is harming Chelsea a lot. 

Honestly I don't even think you guys are gonna make a new striker signing in Jan. Just gonna keep rolling with Torres in the hope that he performs half decent again


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


> who cares as long as he keeps up those kinds performances 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The torres situation is a fucked up one. Everyone is so convinced that he will one day find his form again that they don't wanna risk dropping him and hurting his confidence. But keeping him there is harming Chelsea a lot.
> 
> *Honestly I don't even think you guys are gonna make a new striker signing in Jan.* Just gonna keep rolling with Torres in the hope that he performs half decent again


We will. We wanted one last summer, but couldn't get it sorted in time. Probably won't be the £46m Falcao, but someone will come in.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We should just let Norwich score so we can get on with winning the game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

it would be hard to drop torres with that roman boot looming

torres is a cancer, damned if you play him, because hes useless. dammed if you dont, because he loses 'confidence'

hes killing the club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

surely you cannot justify 50 mil on two strikers? we havent even spent 50 mil on one yet.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

To say we're utter shite is a severe understatement. 

Our face push has been halted dramatically. :buried


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> surely you cannot justify 50 mil on two strikers? we havent even spent 50 mil on one yet.


falcao would be absurd

but we need any sort of firepower, because otherwise we are fucked. the two stooges are killing us

If we buy Falcao, it would be Roman's new toy

But if Roman wont drop the money, I'm sure Michael Emenalo will find someone for the right price. The man knows how to make good buys for good money. All our summer signings, and lukaku last year were his brainchild

Honestly, as great as Falcao would be, I'd rather trust Emenalo to make the call


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> We will. We wanted one last summer, but couldn't get it sorted in time. Probably won't be the £46m Falcao, but someone will come in.


Don't see it happening at all to be honest. Even if you do I'd say it'll be someone who will play second fiddle to torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Roman isnt stupid

Eventually, there will be the straw that break's the camels back. Just a question of when


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

how much money can chelsea viably spend after their splurge already


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

awful so far, valencia and young have been poor, valencia is just slowing down play all the time


----------



## CGS

Exactly after all they spent what? £80m in the last summer alone not to mention they have hardly kept their hands in the pockets in recent years. I know Romans rich and all but even he has to have a limit. Especially now that he has his baby in the champo league


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*...








...







...







at least our crowd support has been good.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> how much money can chelsea viably spend after their splurge already


well considering how long term these guys will be, we wont be spending much for a while

we're just missing the striker. most likely, it will be someone to hold the fort until lukaku properly develops


----------



## CGS

Keep forgetting Lukaku. Yeah really don't see Chelsea getting someone additional or at least really good with him doing so well at Brom reckon they will just use him more come next season


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We didnt blow so much on lukaku for nothing. he absolutely oozes potential. every single physical tool needed to dominate the premier league. he just need game time

unfortunately, as bad as the two stooges are, i cant see him starting over them. even though hes (marginally) better

id rather see him get some proper game time. hunterlaar or someone with an expiring contract in january to bolster attack for a while then see what happens


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

any other team gets outplayed like united are and it's CRISIS MODE.

we've apparently been in CRISIS MODE all season yet have the best defensive record in the league, and unbeaten at home in 36 matches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

PILKINGTONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

garrido, once a blue, always a blue


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yes!!!! Norwich have scored which means we can start playing now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:kenny

get anderson and welbeck on


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

1-0 Norwich.

Which means Man Utd will win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

lol at thinking Roman won't splash anymore. I don't think he'll be spending the type of money it takes to get Falcao, but he will spend a lot of money on promising young players. Just look at Hazard and Oscar.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Giggs should only be a sub to see out games now. How he starts with Clevs and Ando on the bench is beyond me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Stamford Bridge seems to be a graveyard for expensive strikers. Mateja Kezman, Fernando Torres (at the moment), Andriy Shevchenko, Chris Sutton, Robert Fleck, Arguably Hernan Crespo, Adrian Mutu to name a few.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

fuckin hell giggs is still on fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Stamford Bridge seems to be a graveyard for expensive strikers. Mateja Kezman, Fernando Torres (at the moment), Andriy Shevchenko, Chris Sutton, Robert Fleck, Arguably Hernan Crespo, Adrian Mutu to name a few.


Kezman was like £6m. Thought Crespo was decent for us. Never hit top form, but made some big contributions. Can't defend the rest. Flops for sure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

get anderson on for giggs and go 4-3-3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Kezman was like £6m. Thought Crespo was decent for us. Never hit top form, but made some big contributions. Can't defend the rest. Flops for sure.


Was he only £6m? Fair enough, cross him off then haha. Not sure on Crespo to be honest, £17m and bar the goals against Wigan and Arsenal I don't think he quite hit it off, moments of genius to moments of laziness.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> get anderson on for giggs and go 4-3-3


Yeah I agree, though the change should have been made before they scored. It shouldn't have taken a goal to show that it wasn't working.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fergie persisting with them there dinosaurs


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was he only £6m? Fair enough, cross him off then haha. Not sure on Crespo to be honest, £17m and bar the goals against Wigan and Arsenal I don't think he quite hit it off, moments of genius to moments of laziness.


Yeah, "big contributions" was pushing it a little. I was just a big fan of his and loved watching his movement. One of the most intelligent striker's I have ever seen. Never fully adapted, but I did enjoy the rotation and then brief partnership between him and Drogs in 2005-06.

Didn't live up to the amount we paid for him, but personally, I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Young has to be the worst corner taker in the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

hoolahan coming off is a shame. made an absolute mockery of this defence.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Anark said:


> Young has to be the worst corner taker in the league.


That award goes to :hazard


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

just cant understand these changes, hernandez should have never have been brought off, giggs should have never even started the match let alone play the whole 90 mins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> That award goes to :hazard


idk, i've personally never seen clichy put in any corner above decent.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What a miss, chance to wrap it all up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

@Kiz; Clichy takes corners for you?!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> @Kiz; Clichy takes corners for you?!


he has before yes. just like silva's taken penalties before.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'll be embarrassed if United snatch something out of this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

RUDDY HELL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

RUDDY TERRIFIC


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Well done Norwich, looks like things might be coming together for Hughton after such a torrid start. A win against us in the Capital One Cup, a win at home to Arsenal and now a win at home to Man Utd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Softens the blow of losing to highflying WBA I guess.

Premier League is fucked this season. We're fucked next week.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

John Ruddy, take a bow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

COMEBACK PRETENDERS

well deserved, outplayed united. hoolahan and pilkington in particular made them look like fools.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fair play to Norwich, the better team from the first kick to the last.

You have to feel sorry for QPR next week though.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Gunners! Even in bad form we beat spurs :dD


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

top of the league, best goal difference, best defensive record, undefeated in the league, undefeated at home in 36, knocked in five.

crisis.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> top of the league, best goal difference, best defensive record, undefeated in the league, undefeated at home in 36, knocked in five.
> 
> crisis.


Don't forget odds-on favourites for the Europa League.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

absolutely fucking terrible, the tactics were shocking, giggs shouldnt be starting league games, fuck knows why the guy who has been scoring for fun recently was subbed off. Says something when our most threatening player is the right back.

Dont what anderson has done to fergie that he never starts in the league


----------



## STALKER

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fair play to Norwich, before the game i didn't expect them getting a point let alone 3 from this game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

its almost like playing two 38 year old midfielders is a bad idea


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rant time...

The only one to blame for this loss is Ferguson, period. What the fuck was he thinking!? You play absolutely slow, careless and sloppy football against a young, energetic Villa team and the only reason you got a result was because you took Scholes off and brought Cleverley, Anderson and Chicharito on, with Cleverley and Hernandez making a huge difference. What does Ferguson do against a young, energetic Norwich team? Pick Giggs and Carrick. I mean, that's like playing with 8 men.

Then the substitutions; taking off Valencia and Hernandez? Um, what? Did Ferguson have a dream that Giggs and Scholes were still 27 years of age and could sprint around the pitch? Mind-boggling. Then he takes until 80+ minutes to bring on Anderson. How Young stayed on when he was our worst player is beyond me. What game was Ferguson watching? I will always love Fergie but these past couple of seasons he's made some really incompetent decisions, last season against City being one and this season he can't seem to pick a strong starting XI. His fascination with Carrick this season is also baffling when Carrick has been useless so far. Time to take some of the players out back with a shotgun and integrate Cleverley and Anderson into the midfield more. We need energy, not old age pensions and that infamous ZOMBIE FOOTBALL.

You'd think after how many times we've fucked up by playing slow, lethargic football that Ferguson would finally get a clue. Nope. Zombie football dominates all! It's the new era of football, be afraid!

We really missed Rooney, you could tell. Plus, when you have two out of form wingers in Valencia and Young, you're bound to get fucked in the ass from the very beginning.

The only player that can leave looking like they tried was Rafael. Sure, he and Smalling were to blame for conceding the goal but Rafael was our most consistent defender once again and worked so hard in attack when Valencia and Young didn't know what to do on the ball.

A shit night and it was inevitable. I was very confident we'd get something until I saw Ferguson's pathetic excuse for a team selection. I even laughed when I saw his substitutes... such poor decision making all night.

I'm very concerned for this season, we really need a new central midfielder but we over rely on Michael "the second coming of Xavi & Iniesta" Carrick and the other old age pensioners in Scholes and Grandad Giggs. Not only that but our defence is a laughing stock. No one can comprehend the basics of defending in our team except for Rafael. Also, if you have Manchester City, who have been poor this season also but can get results and haven't lost in the league and also look to be improving now in their performances and you have United who look so average and have lost 3 times already, you know you're fucked. Something needs to be done and it needs to be done quickly. You can try and outscore the opposing team but it will always come back and haunt you if you can't even defend properly.

I hope we do bounce back after ANOTHER crap performance. Unfortunately, no one could bail us out of the shit this time.

Also, credit to Norwich, they deserved the 3 points from the beginning and were terrific throughout. Absolutely solid at the back. Wish I could say the same about us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fucking dross absolute shocking, next time i see giggs in the starting 11 i'm gonna strangle someone just retire and go into coaching (i still respect him and he's a legend but it's not 94, 99 or 2007 anymore) fuck carrick aswell pedestrian the both of them, young fuck off back to a mid table side (fullkit wanker).

But wait lads here comes the changes ohh it's hernandez and valencia going off. two from welbeck, anderson and cleverley should have been on at half time. Sick of watching fucking gash midfield for over 2 seasons now had enough i can't have a go at the strikers they barely got any service against fucking norwich. 

How can an experience manager like fergie make so many dodgy decisions in the space of 3 months, i feel for kagawa when he gets back the lad could be playing great football for dortmund still, he's wasted here.

Now someone pass the heroin.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

                   

Fucking hell! Great performance!

Turner, Hoolahan and Ruddy were amazing. Mike has turned (no pun intended) it around while Lionel Wessi continues to show why he's Ireland's most talented player. Big John is right up there with Hart and Forster in terms of quality, 4 clean sheets in 5 for him, great form.

Doubt I'm going to sleep tonight!


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










We suck.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Cena is a Spurs fan,now I know why he really sucks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



haribo said:


> We suck.



Good job for chelsea and arsenal been even shitter, cos we could be in real deep shit if them team selections continue :fergie the sentimental crap towards giggs is annoying.

Worse thing is i knew we weren't gonna win today, just wasn't excited one bit and then i saw the starting 11 and it was pretty much nailed on. Make a statement next prem game and start 3 from ando, fletch, cleverley and powell drop giggs, carrick and young. and stop with the 4 4 fucking 2.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

United's central midfield in general is mediocre. The fact that we controlled that area of the pitch for the first hour with Comedy Tettey and BJ says a lot. Hoolahan was also allowed far too much space, which is a ridiculous thing to do because that's all that he needs to tear teams apart.

Only our tactics, fatigue and the intoduction of Paul Scholes for United allowed them to take the game by the scruff of the neck, although I've got to be honest that better finishing from United was the thin line between a lot of reds on here being content and distraught. RVP was garbage while Welbeck was boisterous yet ineffective infront of goal. I also actually forgot that Hernandez was on the pitch until now!

Seriously though, the fact that Fergie has failed to address the issue with Man U's midfield is a massive mistake on his part...and lol Rafael, is that guy supposed to be a right back? Having said that, full back might not even be their biggest concern. United are a goalkeeper, centre half, central midfielder away from being right, in my opinion.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



















Edit

Fuck wanted to rep that gif to the Man U fans but wont let me on any of them. Fucking rep spread :kobe2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Cavani's agent confirms he's talking with Liverpool. 

Total bollocks but :mark:

CGS - I saw that too. It was zooming out and I thought "well he could look worse" then we saw the face :hmm:


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Dem quality Norfolk genetics.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Not sure what to make of that lad apart from been fuck ugly he has a silly tattoo and has his top off.

:kenny


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Can't believe I didn't notice the rather large man to the left rubbing his nipples just as the clip ends until now :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice the rather large man to the left rubbing his *nipples* just as the clip ends until now.



Well he probably has atleast 4. Dread to see their women.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fair play to him though. I'd be rubbing my nipples if we got a result like that too


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Brilliant for Chris Hughton, deserves all the success in the world. 

Mark Hughes surely has to go? Watching QPR/Saints game of the day on sky, Gary Birtles makes Lawro sound happy. What a miserable, moaning cunt.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Diabolical performance. Doubt anyone on MOTD will say anything negative about Fergie but he got it all wrong today. Giggs and Carrick at CM together was always going to be trouble. Giggs should only be playing home games and this fascination with Carrick being the first name on the team sheet no matter how bad he plays is really pissing me off now. He got the subs totally wrong too. Didn't think we as horrible defensively as we've been at times this season, we just didn't create anything going forward which is baffling. Not a single chance of any note where we looked like scoring. Van Persie goes missing too much from games and that's so annoying when we drop points and he's invisible all match. Young was useless. Hernandez did nothing. Fuck knows what has happened to Valencia. It's like he's gone from being the best out and out winger in the world to someone who doesn't have a clue what to do with a football. We never looked like winning, or even getting a draw after they scored. Laughable performance. It was like watching a repeat of how Villa played against City today.

Really pissed that we've give up the lead on City as well. They won't be as average as they've been so far this season all the way through so it was vital we built up a gap between us and them before we played them. At least they've got Chelsea next week and we've got QPR at home so there's a decent chance we can go back top next week. 

grats to Norwich though. They deserved 3 points. Didn't they think they were overly outstanding though and I bet they put in a handful of better team performances than today over the season. Pretty simple to beat zombies though. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Knew once I saw the lineup.

Young is not good enough for United, just such a painfully average player. Valencia was even worse, he fucking better get out of the rut he's in soon. I'd prefer Nani's unpredictable bullshit to this predictable shite. Giggs should never start for the club again, ever, playing him next to the immobile Carrick was suicide, of course Ferguson wont hear a word of criticism. . Just a horrible performance all around. Norwich fully deserved their win and I'm happy for Hughton, he's a damn good manager.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The Q.P.R. fans are showing banners asking for me to be in charge and now I'm sat next to Vicent Kompany...Triffic :arry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Wtf was up with the selection of Giggs and Carrick? Didn't think Norwich played well either but they've done enough to merit the 3 points, congrats to them. They've now beaten Arsenal and Utd after a rough start to the season.

edit: Chelsea fans, what say you about David Villa to Stamford Bridge? Rumors say he's pretty unhappy atm, probably won't leave though in all likelihood unless his good ex-Valencia buddy :mata convinces him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Norwich defended well and worked harder that is all was a shit game allround.

:lol hughes and qpr twats, hansen is useless, gary is a prick, arry is arry :arry and kompany is a decent bloke.

MOTD in a nutshell.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Absolute shite from United, although I saw it coming the second I saw the midfield. Fergie's subs boggled the mind.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Giggs is done, offers nothing. Carrick should've been paired with Anderson from the start. Young is nothing more than a squad player for us really. Nani should be starting every game I don't care if he's inconsistent he's got that bit of class and spark to pull something out of nothing. Shit performance, Fergie defo fucked up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Renegade™ said:


> Giggs is done, offers nothing. Carrick should've been paired with Anderson from the start. Young is nothing more than a squad player for us really. Nani should be starting every game I don't care if he's inconsistent he's got that bit of class and spark to pull something out of nothing. Shit performance, Fergie defo fucked up.


We'll still see giggs or scholes start away games at some point this season. Need nani fit and in some sort of form or kagawa back to change the formation and put young back to the bench he should not be a starter for united.

Fergie didn't/won't admit he messed up again though which is getting annoying, also wtf does phelan do?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chel$ki lose, United lose, Liverpool win comfortably. BEST DAY OF THE SEASON SO FAR 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

enjoying united losing i can understand, but why us?
afraid we might take that europa league position from you? :cashley


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> We'll still see giggs or scholes start away games at some point this season. Need nani fit and in some sort of form or kagawa back to change the formation and put young back to the bench he should not be a starter for united.
> 
> Fergie didn't/won't admit he messed up again though which is getting annoying, also wtf does phelan do?


I don't mind Scholes starting but it should probably be in a 3 with two of Carrick/Anderson/Fletcher/Clev. Giggs just shouldn't even be considered anymore he's trash.

Phelan does nothing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> enjoying united losing i can understand, but why us?
> afraid we might take that europa league position from you? :cashley


Because you're chelsea if it wasn't for united you could easily be the most hated team and you were for a fair few years. :jose :terry

People do hate chelsea and city you know, i know both have a ton of fanboys on here (except nige his head is screwed on)



I agree renegade scholes at home vs certain teams is fine starting and even moreso in a three, giggs would be ok in a 3 if one of those 3 was a proper DM. yeah phelan he's just a coach imo not a number 2.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea was piss poor, now we have to play Manchester City.... Fuck this


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Holy rigatoni. We won and nothing went wrong. #TITLE PUSH!

Looks like a much improved performance from Sterling, seems to have added a bit of smarts to his final ball. 

* Just caught sight of the "Martinez angry at Suarez stamp." headline. -10 points for you, Bobby.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> enjoying united losing i can understand, but why us?
> afraid we might take that europa league position from you? :cashley


Can't have you and Joel getting too big for your britches.



IncapableNinja said:


> Holy rigatoni. We won and nothing went wrong. #TITLE PUSH!
> 
> Looks like a much improved performance from Sterling, seems to have added a bit of smarts to his final ball.
> 
> * Just caught sight of the "Martinez angry at Suarez stamp." headline. -10 points for you, Bobby.


Sterling was alright, i was happiest with how Hendo did. Looked solid in the centre alongside Allen.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What an awesome result for Arsenal thrashing Spurs. Same score line as last season :lol Hated it when Adebayor scored but it was well funny when he got sent off lol. Gallas fucked up big time. Harry Redknapp was so pissed off on MOTD. :lol

It’s about time Mark Hughes gets sacked, he is a terrible manager. Really enjoyed Man Utd and Chelsea losing. Well done Norwich and WBA, great results.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Can't have you and Joel getting too big for your britches.
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling was alright, i was happiest with how Hendo did. Looked solid in the centre alongside Allen.


I should say I only caught extended highlights...MOTD highlights...Sears catalogue...GIFS of the goals.

Nice to read that Jordan has done well, he's the only one of the Fabled Four that I hadn't completely given up on. With Lucas back in full training and Allen looking a little tired recently, now is the time for Henderson to make a real push.



Kintaro said:


> Well done Norwich and WBA, great results.


West Brom, again. Must be one hell of a feeling for their fans to see them on 23 points in mid-November. They might even be able to enjoy their last home fixture of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

As soon as I saw it was Carrick and Giggs, I knew we would lose. Not even draw, just lose.

If a clown like me can see this, what's stopping Fergie? Play Anderson and Cleverley, you stubborn ol' bastard. At least they can run.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  great weekend


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It sure is a great weekend for us. We win at ANFIELD! Everton lose. Newcastle lose. United lose!!!!

Meh, we see how we go next week.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We have to rely on our midfielders to score because our strikers are pathetic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Poor Mark Hughes. He did a great job for us & Fulham, and Wales too. There's got to be problems at QPR. The players yesterday didn't look interested at all. If we didn't have Henning Berg I'd bend over backwards to get him back at Ewood.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Not too sure where to post about this but who chose the Puskas Award nominees???

Where are Crouch, Cisse and (although I am biased) Ramires?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The lack of game time that Ando has been getting this season baffles me, he has still been our best midfielder this season even with having hardly been played.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Arsenal :mark: Theo really does need to sign da ting.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Why play Anderson when we have young talents like Scholes and Giggs breaking on to the scene?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:fergie


----------



## Shepard

Daft tackle by the lad.


We've been alright, too deep as usual. Fletcher slowly moving out of hughes pocket before then too. Fulhams right hand side scares me though, they're a fun team to watch when we aren't playing them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So so sad that tackles like Hangelaands are deemed red cards in this day and age. Misses the Spurs game though, so I suppose a positive.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Bit harsh to give a red for that tbh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

read he went in two footed.

invoking kompany law, it's a red.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yeah on a rewatch it doesn't look as bad but when I first saw him go in two footed I was calling for a red (also he's their best defender :side


Neither team looks like they've brought their shooting boots. The curse of making Berba my fantasy captain has clearly worked then :fletcher(inb4 second half hattrick)


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fletcher is still my captain because I forgot to change it


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

His studs weren't even pointing in the direction of the player. The tackle Danny Rose made shortly afterwards was actually more dangerous. I do like Rose though, funny how we loan him out and now we pretty much need him with Ekotto injured, almost as stupid as sending Corluka out on loan last season when we only had 1 right back in Kyle Walker.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

FLETCHER


----------



## Shepard

:fletcher :fletcher :fletcher

HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Of course Fletcher would score, the striker I left on the bench in my FF in favor of Vice Captain Jelavic and Captain Berba


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I took Fletcher out for Berbatov, who's the fool now.


----------



## Shepard

Sigh. 


Can't say im surprised. The only time we've held a lead this year was against a ten man wigan side.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

1-1

Poor Goal for Sunderland to concede, MON will no doubt go mental that Sunderland stopped playing

EDIT: 2-1 Sunderland, Fulham looking like they might be going down to 9 men


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Brave Carlos


----------



## Shepard

CARLOS

Johnson is triffic. Shame it took so long for him to score and get some confidence. His ball for the first is fapworthy. Get a third plz, still scared.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shepherd just had a heart attack, 1-2 Sunderland!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fulham down to 9 men during that corner, of course someone was going to be unmarked.

Extremely unlucky.


----------



## Shepard

SESSEXON 

Season starts here. We did it last year, why not again :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Sessegnon My Word :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










There are not enough :mark: faces in the world for this picture


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Sidwell has been hopeless tonight


----------



## Shepard

Is it bad im still not fully confident we'll hold on? :mon 


If we didn't have mignolet this year it gets real depressing to think where we could be


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lee Cattermole earns thousands of pounds a week while pretending to be a footballer. Life is unfair.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I bet he's good friends with Barton


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*











fpalm

Well if Kevin Nolan get's a hat-trick tomorrow night I'm laughing


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Dont worry. I've only got like 23 or something ridiculous. Also have Nolan for tomorrow. And Begovic... Talk about counter productive!

Thanks for that minus 3 by the way, Brede. I found that very funny. Look, I'm laughing, Hangeland, I'm fucking laughing :lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Ive got 39, Crouch, Cameron and Nolan to play. Fackin Ruddy on the bench over Al Habsi though, second week in a row I forgot to put him in :sad:


Also:









:mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:bozza


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Husk > Hesk


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It's not who I am underneath, but what I do that defines me.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm on 49 thanks to Ba, Tevez, Fletcher and Michu. Nolan and Jussi to play tomorrow, not a bad week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Shepard said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


:wilkins 

My word


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*I was just saying to myself how badly Sessegnon has been Torres'd this season and then he went and did that. Quality goal. Better than Ibra's goal this week :ibra*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Amazing goall^^^


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Every cunt and his mother had Suarez as captain. Fucking killed me. I had Aguero as captain and gave it to Hernandez at the last second. Also put in Berbatov for Fletcher.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



danny_boy said:


> fpalm
> 
> Well if Kevin Nolan get's a hat-trick tomorrow night I'm laughing





Irish Jet said:


> Every cunt and his mother had Suarez as captain. Fucking killed me. I had Aguero as captain and gave it to Hernandez at the last second. Also put in Berbatov for Fletcher.





















Seriously, fuck RDM for benching Mata. EVERYONE ELSE SCORED POINTS. Fuck fantasy football


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

just checked my fantasy for the first time this season, coloccini, vidic, kagawa and cabaye in, single handedly score more than danny_boy with aguero 

how am i not last either :lmao. legit have not touched this since pre-season.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fantasy football's doing my head in this year. Picking the wrong keeper when I have two I rotate dependent on opponent, only for the usual back up (Jussi) to get a clean sheet and 72 saves with a bonus. Benching the wrong players and changing my captain at the last minute really have screwed me this year. Then when I have a relatively good day like yesterday, most people around me do better. Fortunately in my private league with my mates, the two I want to beat, one especially are below me.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm one of those cunts who had Suarez as captain. Got 70 overall!


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-transfer-news-anfield-chief-1444000

Hopefully we spend it wisely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> and he adamantly declared the Reds will resist everything moneybags City will throw at the task of signing the Uruguay international.


a non existent bid is pretty easy to reject.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> a non existent bid is pretty easy to reject.


:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Nobody has ever bought a ticket to watch a bloke in a suit balance the books. Not that it wouldn’t be interesting.
> 
> Whoever managed to juggle Chelsea’s numbers so they bought the best part of a new team and still turned a £1.4million profit over the last financial year? On paper, that must have been one hell of a show.
> 
> Same with the Arsenal board meeting in which chief executive Ivan Gazidis explained why he was worth a 24 per cent pay rise for selling Arsene Wenger’s captain at the end of every season. Now there is a world-class performer at the top of his game.
> 
> Sadly, the fans don’t agree. Players. That’s what they like. How quaintly retro of them. They don’t get that football’s modern world is all about leveraging the brand and maximising revenue streams, economic reality and financial fair play.
> 
> A paying fan wouldn’t have written the newspaper headline that described Tottenham Hotspur chairman Daniel Levy as a genius at the weekend. Gareth Bale against Inter Milan two seasons ago. That was genius.
> 
> So when the Premier League chairmen sat down last week to consider next season’s £5billion television windfall, they wanted to prioritise the people who really deserved it.
> 
> Them.
> 
> Not players. Good lord, not sweaty old players. Having built the self-styled greatest league in the world on the talent of men such as Cristiano Ronaldo, Dennis Bergkamp and Thierry Henry, the owners have decided enough is enough.
> 
> They fear players will recognise some correlation between increased TV revenue and the stars the people are tuning in to watch. How presumptuous.
> 
> It would be like David Letterman thinking that what made the David Letterman Show special was David Letterman, and asking to be paid accordingly. Get real, Dave. Do you seriously think they’re watching it for you?
> 
> Chairmen aren’t brave enough to explain this leap in logic to the players’ representatives. So what they will do is hide behind new rules.
> 
> We’d like to give you the money, they will say, but we can’t, you see. It’s the law. If it was up to us, well of course. There’s nothing we’d enjoy more than sharing our bounty with your client. But our hands are tied. We can’t even invest any of our own money these days. It’s just not allowed. Damn these rules. Damn these silly, silly rules. I don’t know why we voted for them.
> 
> So who reaps the dividend? Not you, that’s for certain. To date, there is no record of an owner saying he will use the double whammy of proposed spending restrictions and hugely increased revenue to suppress admission charges, cut prices in the club shop or end the tyranny of the new strip released every year. You still pay. They now don’t.
> 
> There are some very clever operators behind this, and a fair few dopes, too. The shrewd cookies are the elite clubs who have worked out that, far from benefiting all grades of the game, those at the top stand to profit greatly if spending is linked to income.
> 
> An existing club in the Champions League will have at least £30m more than a rival whose ambition it is to enter the top four.
> 
> It is no surprise that Manchester United and Arsenal are driving this proposal: the biggest grounds, the most consistent Champions League performers, they are as good as enshrining their right to have the most to spend.
> 
> The dopes would include those supporting the rule change at, for instance, West Ham or Tottenham. Why are clubs that are looking to grow limiting the ability to do so?
> 
> We don’t want another Portsmouth or Leeds United, the mediocre minds insist. But why are the options competitive torpor or going skint? Why can’t a club expand with optimism, ambition and calculated risk, without throwing the lot on red?
> 
> At last week’s Premier League meeting, 16 of 20 clubs asked chief executive Richard Scudamore to press ahead with detailed proposals for financial restrictions. They can’t be trusted to simply show restraint; it has to be placed upon them by force.
> 
> 'We are looking at financial fair play rules and introducing them for the good of everyone in the Premier League and for the good of the game,’ said Swansea chairman Huw Jenkins, who would obviously know what was best for the Premier League having been part of it for a mighty 18 months.
> 
> The real brains trust proposal comes from Sunderland owner Ellis Short, who wishes to limit annual increases to the wage bill, as a means of depressing salaries. So each club would only be able to increase wages by, say, five per cent each season.
> 
> Fine for Manchester United as five per cent of quite a lot is quite a lot more. And fine if you’ve already been throwing money up the wall like Chelsea, as you could continue to do so incrementally.
> 
> Yet what of the well-run club that had lived within their means, suddenly experienced a degree of success, and wanted to take a leap forward?
> 
> Suppose West Bromwich Albion got into Europe and wished to invest in a bigger squad. They would be pegged at growth of five per cent. All Short is proposing is a way of saying ‘no’ to agents without getting into a heated argument.
> 
> The alternative is to grow a pair and pay only what you can afford, while respecting the right of all clubs to embrace ascent to the next level.
> 
> Resisting all this nonsense, bless them, are Fulham, Everton, West Brom and Manchester City, although Randy Lerner of Aston Villa has serious reservations, too, as do Chelsea, unless they can tailor the proposal to a way that leaves them unaffected.
> 
> ‘It is not trying to restrict teams competing for players,’ said Manchester United executive vice-chairman Ed Woodward. No, it’s just trying to guarantee that, when they do, they’ve got less money than you.
> 
> ‘We are trying to impose some parameters, so we don’t end up with a lot of clubs making annual and regular losses,’ added the man from the club who are £359.7m in debt, and based in the Cayman Islands.
> 
> So if fans aren’t due a rebate and the players don’t deserve a rise, who does?
> 
> Step forward: Gazidis, Roman Abramovich, the Glazer family, Mike Ashley.
> 
> It’s Super Sunday, folks, live from the offices of PricewaterhouseCoopers. That’s entertainment.


fantastic article on the farce of incorporating a salary cap into the competition now. it's not about being fair. it's about ensuring that the gap gets wider than it is already.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Next week will be our make or break game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> fantastic article on the farce of incorporating a salary cap into the competition now. it's not about being fair. it's about ensuring that the gap gets wider than it is already.


pretty good article. The 5% thing is something thats a big concern for mine if regulations come into effect. Say for examples sake that United/City/Chelsea etc are spending 100 mil a year. 5% on that means they can spend 105 mil, then 5% of that is another 5.25 mil so they can spend 110.25 and so by 3 seasons they can be up to 116.0125 so lets say 16 mil extra. If you have West Brom, Reading, West Ham etc spending 10 mil then after 3 years they be up to 1.6 mil extra. So the gap in spending is still 10x as big in just 3 years, irrespective of whether a team is going well and looking to buy higher profile players. Not to mention that now all the top clubs have a ton of 'assets' in players that they can sell to help them out as well that the smaller clubs may not have. 

It won't stop a team from going bankrupt, and it won't stop the rich who aren't going to go bankrupt anytime soon from spending more and more money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

exactly. i cant see how anyone can accept that with a straight face and say that it will help make the competition closer and more even.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DESTRUCT said:


> I'm one of those cunts who had Suarez as captain. Got 70 overall!
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-transfer-news-anfield-chief-1444000
> 
> *Hopefully we spend it wisely.*


Incoming 40 million bid for Bent (Y)


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/champions-league/2012/11/19/3538512/di-matteo-hints-at-axing-torres-for-vital-chelsea-clash-with


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Incoming 40 million bid for Bent (Y)


If we still had :kenny in charge I'd honestly not be surprised..


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Samoon said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/champions-league/2012/11/19/3538512/di-matteo-hints-at-axing-torres-for-vital-chelsea-clash-with


I second RDM. Even though his replacement is a selfish player, at least he gets into threatening positions plus his speed always causes trouble to the opposition defenders. After watching Sturridge against WBA, he seemed to be getting better although his finishing is still a major setback. I say give him a run of games. Torres needs to feel under threat. Giving him games even when he can't fucking score a goal to save his life isn't the way forward.

Damn, the difference between us and Manchester clubs is massive in attack.

Man City: Dzeko, Tevez, Kun, Balotelli.

Man Utd: RVP, Chicha, Rooney, Welbeck.

Chelsea: Torres, Sturridge.


Hell, even an average striker having Mazacar behind him will score goals for fun. Torres needs to be dropped. And I'm a big fan of him.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Last season when Torres couldn't score goals, I could understand to an extent, he didn't have enough support but this season there is no excuse. He has great support, with players like Mata, Oscar and Hazard behind you, you should be able to score goals. Even a average striker would score goals for fun with that kind of support. I think Sturridge will definitely do better than Torres but still I don't think it is good enough

Chelsea really need a decent striker, it doesn't necessarily has to be Falcao, Llorente or Huntelaar should be good enough.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We have good young options, as well as more experienced in the vein of llorente

Problem is getting rid of torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

must be the first time ever that a 175k a week player is worth so little. and his contract is till 2016 too. im bemused as to how they'll get rid of him without him cutting his wages in half.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> We have good young options, as well as more experienced in the vein of llorente
> 
> *Problem is getting rid of torres*


Should be able to offload him to a Russian club who probably would be willing to pay the silly wages he would want. 

Even PSG might be tempted.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Nah, PSG have Ibra, they don't need Torres.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I don't even think we can sell him to Anzhi. Everyone knows the guy is a bum.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We buy Falcao, sell Torres and have Sturridge on the bench! Call me naive but I see A LOT of potential in Sturridge!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

no one's going to buy such damaged goods for the amount he would demand. chelsea are stuck with him unless they strike a deal like we did with adebayor.


----------



## kingfunkel

Want Falcao and rid of Torres do a swap plus money with Ath and send Torres back home! 

I was at the Newcastle game at the weekend and was talking to a security guard whilst I was there and he told me an interesting story, that actually surprised me. He told me Laurent Robert and Alan Shearer got into a fight which led to them trading blows....apparently Robert kicked the fuck out of him. It shocked me, I thought Shearer was rock solid. Turns out Robert didn't just have a hell of a left boot on him but a lethal hook aswell. Just thought I'd share it, for anyone who cares.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Delighted at hearing that. Never been a fan of Shearer. He's such a bad pundit he makes Mark Lawrenson look good.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> We buy Falcao, sell Torres and have Sturridge on the bench! Call me naive but I see A LOT of potential in Sturridge!





kingfunkel said:


> Want Falcao and rid of Torres do a swap plus money with Ath and send Torres back home!


what magical kingdom do you two live in?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



kingfunkel said:


> Want Falcao and rid of Torres do a swap plus money with Ath and send Torres back home!
> 
> I was at the Newcastle game at the weekend and was talking to a security guard whilst I was there and he told me an interesting story, that actually surprised me. He told me Laurent Robert and Alan Shearer got into a fight which led to them trading blows....apparently Robert kicked the fuck out of him. It shocked me, I thought Shearer was rock solid. Turns out Robert didn't just have a hell of a left boot on him but a lethal hook aswell. Just thought I'd share it, for anyone who cares.


I wondered why Shearer wasn't on MOTD Saturday night. Would be funny if true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lol the shearer story please be true, if it is makes me laugh even more when some people say alan would have took keane when roy had a swing at him during a game :lmao

Quite random since it hasn't been reported anywhere but you never know.



"Adebayor had more cuddles off the arsenal players than i've had off my missus in ten years" :gnev


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Kagawa is out for another 4 weeks enaldo


----------



## kingfunkel

It was back when Robert played for Newcastle. In 05? Probably why he was sold. Happened before a match.

The guy brought it up when we were talking about the Keane & Shearer incident. He said "Keane was lucky Robert didn't go over", I was like "yeahhh ok...what's that French tit gonna do." Then he mentioned he fucked Shearer up with ease. With Bellamy egging Robert on. It sounded like a fun day.

It was Shearer who started it, acting all cocky. Thinking Robert would back down and went head to head before Shearer gave him a soft headbutt....then Robert started swinging and it got broken up before Shearer knew where he was. Apparently Shearer is a cock, behind the scenes :/ 

Just going off a security guard, who said he was 1 of the people who broke it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> Kagawa is out for another 4 weeks enaldo


Gotta laugh :lol, he won't make much of a difference anyway not at this point.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gotta laugh :lol, he won't make much of a difference anyway not at this point.


i'd much rather have him on the left than Young


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> i'd much rather have him on the left than Young


The way we setup we'd get exposed young is good at tracking back and covering the empty space evra leaves every 5mins, if we had 2 proper holding midfielders then i'd want kagawa back right now and give him some freedom.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Class goal by Stoke tonight. If Utd or City worked a set piece like that then everyone would be full of JOY~!.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Class goal by Stoke tonight. If chelsea or City worked a set piece like that then everyone would be full of JOY~!.*


Fixed :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Class goal by Stoke tonight. If Utd worked a set piece like that then the FA and referees would be full of JOY~!.*





WWE_TNA said:


> Fixed :fergie


Improved :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

With any United injury, you just have to add on at least a month to the original timeframe. 

Worst medical team in the fucking league. It's scandalous how often this happens.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Irish Jet said:


> With any United injury, you just have to add on at least a month to the original timeframe.
> 
> Worst medical team in the fucking league. It's scandalous how often this happens.


Not as bad as Arsenal's. No medical team is as bad as Arsenal's.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Debatable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Nah. Diaby was meant to be out for a few weeks. It's been like a month and a half. Rosicky was suppose to be back near the start of the season. We're in November. Nothing rivals dat Arsenal medical team.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Nah. Diaby was meant to be out for a few weeks. It's been like a month and a half. Rosicky was suppose to be back near the start of the season. We're in November. Nothing rivals dat Arsenal medical team.












Vidic, back before he was even fucking healed up. Anderson disappears every single season after picking up a small knock in training. Jones and Smalling will be back in September...etc.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rooney always gets rushed back, vidic they fucked up like no other on that one and i would not be suprised if jones is injured again before december.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Hmmmm

On one hand, the arsenal team handled Jack Wilshere

On the other, United had hargreaves

Tough call

I vote chelsea has the best for eva and dat exercise bike JT used


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Hargreaves had troubles since Munich days, tbf.

We need to see more of that exercise bike. I hope it makes the trip to the Turin.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Either way they are stealing a living. Can't be that hard to find good medical staff but then again we can't find a CM or a good assistant :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Am i the only person who misses the days when englishmen played outside england at times?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> Am i the only person who misses the days when englishmen played outside england at times?


Everyone will love it :cashley when fucks off to PSG next year.

It'll be even better if racist :terry pisses off to America. See what happens to racists over there, twat. As Jack Whitehall would say, "It's shooty shooty gun gun time."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Nige™ said:


> Everyone will love it :cashley when fucks off to PSG next year.
> 
> It'll be even better if racist :terry pisses off to America. See what happens to racists over there, twat. As Jack Whitehall would say, "It's shooty shooty gun gun time."


He'll become an honourable member of the KKK.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Class goal by Stoke tonight. If Chelsea worked a set piece like that then Joel would be full of RAGE at Torres missing the chance.*





WWE_TNA said:


> Fixed :fergie





Joel said:


> Improved :terry


Legitimised :torres


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Daiko said:


> If we still had :kenny in charge I'd honestly not be surprised..


Why?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Why?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



haribo said:


> Legitimised :torres



You have just won the internet.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> I vote chelsea has the best for eva and dat exercise bike JT used


Your medical team has the best piece of ass for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



haribo said:


> Legitimised :torres














The Arseache Kid said:


>


Oh yeah sure. Dalglish had nothing to do with those transfers at all. Not one bit. Why stop there? Blame Hodgson as well while you're at it. But just don't say anything bad about KING KENNY.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

i'd say comolli had the biggest part to play, but i presume that dalglish signed off on the transfers. at least that would make sense. but god knows. im just glad comolli beat marwood to :hendo


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Kenny wanted them. You don't persist with flops for that long if they weren't your choice.

Look at how Mourinho dropped Sheva at the first chance he got. Same with Carlo and Torres.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

it's not like he had a plethora of options to fit into his archaic style of football


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:kenny picked the players


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Nah. Diaby was meant to be out for a few weeks. It's been like a month and a half. Rosicky was suppose to be back near the start of the season. We're in November. Nothing rivals dat Arsenal medical team.


Diaby is out for 3 months now, while Rosicky is "about to return." He's started training.

I do agree; we have the worst medical team in the League. Not even debatable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

tbf the players weren't bad picks. it's what comolli negotiated for them. and agreed to pay. like carroll isn't a bad player, but slap a 35 million price tag on him and it's just absurd. he overpaid for all the hacks, and then got decent players for probably underprice (bellamy, enrique). so :kenny picked the players, which is fair enough, but i'm pretty certain he had no place in the negotiating of the fees, which is where the problem really was.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Downing could be off to Boro this week before the loan market closes!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If that's true Im sure every Liverpool fan in the country would offer him a ride down there.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Arsène Wenger admits that he could examine the possibility of re-signing Thierry Henry on loan in January.


:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> :kenny picked the players


Poor guy, the alzheimer's was kicking in already.

Crazy, delusional old fool.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Oh yeah sure. Dalglish had nothing to do with those transfers at all. Not one bit. Why stop there? Blame Hodgson as well while you're at it. But just don't say anything bad about KING KENNY.


As has already been said, there's a difference between thinking Stewart Downing, Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam wouldn't be bad additions to the club and thinking that they are worth well over £50 million collectively.

And in no way, shape or form did Dalglish have any real say in the Carroll signing. A caretaker manager, who had been in the job about three weeks, being allowed to spend £35 million on one player? Nope, not having that. He may have passed a quick judgement over him but there's no way that can be counted as *his* signing. Same with Suarez too.

That's not even getting into the increadibly fishy manner in which Carroll signed for us. Or of course there was the ridiculous "buy English" mentality of our owners.

Dalglish got it wrong a lot last season. He shouldn't have played Henderson as much as he did and he probably should have give Carroll more chances early on but he was a manager working underneath a (shit) Director Of Football who the owners foolishly trusted, so to think that he was to blame for all the shite is just wrong. Or that the trend would have continued if he had stayed on.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The embarrassing thing is I think Arsenal's medical team is the most expensive in the league. I'm sure they were in 2010 at least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Most expensive tickets aswell in the league and i think europe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Talks going on between Rafa and Chelsea 

Don't make me hate you Rafa :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao gotta be bullshit? atleast it keeps them away from pep. Now city and milan stay away from pep please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

No chance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I always wondered why Arsenal tickets are so damn expensive


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

rumour was that roman was going to have benitez in for 3 months and then have pep before rdm won the cl.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Put together the half hour vs chelsea, the 60 mins or so performance vs newcastle and the walk in the park defensive display vs arsenal and give qpr a good old smashing on saturday :fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Chelsea Football Club has parted company this morning with Manager Roberto Di Matteo.
> 
> The team's recent performances and results have not been good enough and the owner and the Board felt that a change was necessary now to keep the club moving in the right direction as we head into a vitally important part of the season.
> 
> The club faces a difficult task ahead in qualifying for the knockout stages of the UEFA Champions League as well as maintaining a strong challenge for the top of the Premier League while competing in three other cup competitions. Our aim is to remain as competitive as possible and challenge strongly on all fronts.
> 
> The owner and the Board would like to thank Roberto for all he has done for the club since taking over in March. Roberto helped guide us to an historic Champions League victory and a seventh FA Cup. We will never forget the huge contribution he has made to this club's history and he will always be welcome at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> The club will be making an announcement shortly regarding a new first team manager.


what a joke of a board and owner.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao Dat Roman.



> Manager Roberto Di Matteo has parted company with Chelsea, the club has announced.
> Di Matteo won the Champions League and FA Cup as caretaker manager last season and was given a two-year deal in June.
> But in the wake of the 3-0 defeat to Juventus, which has left the Blues on the brink of a Champions League exit, he has left Stamford Bridge.
> "The club will be making an announcement shortly regarding a new first team manager," a statement said.


_EDIT: Ninja Snrub._


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

what a joke


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Absolutely disgraceful decision to sack him. Joke of a club.

Not only did he win the CL, he won the FA Cup and has improved their league form significantly since inheriting an aging squad which had just torn apart AVB. He was doing a great job, his tactics were the main fucking reason they won the CL, even more so than Drogba. His main issue has been that absolute clown of a striker, who Abramovic hand-picked, a guy who is not a patch on what he was and never will be, one of the worst strikers in the league right now and certainly the most overpaid. 

This all before they play City too, fucking hell. I’d literally split my sides laughing if they brought in Benitez though.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I don't believe this.

I understand that Pep is our wanted man. But he won't join now, so i don't see the point in this sacking unless Pep does change his mind.

Rumours going around that we want to bring in Benitez till end of the season when Pep is available. If thats the case, why not stick with RDM? It's not his fault that Torres is misfiring.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

No surprise. I always said they'd get rid of him at the first chance. Look at how long they took to give him a contract after he won the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE.

I aint even sad, because this is the norm at the club now. Morals don't matter anymore.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

benitez hasn't been approached and pep's not cutting short his sabbatical. surely lunacy to take this seat with no real reward or purpose. 'arry or possibly even avram grant being thrown around.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We'll probably sort out the Pep stuff in January when he is ready to talk to clubs. Looks like it's Rafa to the end of the season, which sickens me.

You guys probably think by how I'm posting that I do not care about RDM. That's not the case. I think this decision stinks of shit. But I'm used to it now. This stuff happens at Chelsea Football Club now. Right or wrong, it happens.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

this is what he gets for dropping torres :torres

nah but seriously this is fucked up. however, the sheer absurdity of how often this happens has numbed me to the pain. out of every sacking, this one is probably the most unjustified and most fucked up. roman is a full blown psychopath

but i have good news though. i submitted my application for manager. including talents such as beating barcelona with aston villa at professional difficulty in fifa 13

your move roman :hesk2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

seriously, why on earth would pep go there? absolutely no stability and confidence in the board to give you time. apparently avb was going to be given time. that worked well. rdm just won the biggest prize in club football 6 months ago. now he's dumped after a few bad results like yesterday's rubbish. roman is an absolute power hungry control freak maniac who has no clue on how to run a football club. for pep's sanity he should avoid at all costs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Dont know why Pep would want to go to Chelsea with the way they treat managers

edit: what snrub said


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

at least qpr should be happy that they've found their new manager.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

yeah if i was pep id avoid chelsea like the plague. ive seen stronger job stability in suicide bomber recruitment

however, look at the bright side. back to the #EvilChelseaCharge. you dont get more evil than sacking quite possibly the most lovable man in football history for no goddamn reason

luckily we have the true manager lined up. incase i dont get the job


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> seriously, why on earth would pep go there? absolutely no stability and confidence in the board to give you time. apparently avb was going to be given time. that worked well. rdm just won the biggest prize in club football 6 months ago. now he's dumped after a few bad results like yesterday's rubbish. roman is an absolute power hungry control freak maniac who has no clue on how to run a football club. for pep's sanity he should avoid at all costs.


Because the Roman has had a boner for him for so long and because he's going to be paid a ridiculous amount.

Pretty simple really. He's not an up and coming manager so taking the Chelsea job isn't going to destroy his reputation if he is sacked straight away.

Of all we know, they probably told Pep that RDM would be sacked by the summer to pave way for him to come it. The board wanted Pep so bad last summer. It's why RDM didn't get the job straight after the CL win and why he was only given a two year contract, which probably allowed a clause for this sacking to happen.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I agree with Kiz here. Such a joke honestly. This isn't even like AVB or even Ancelotti.

Pep would be a supreme idiot to accept the Chelsea job.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fucking Abramovich......you fire the manager that led the team to the champions league title last year, after he took over for AVB. And now he's getting fired for "recent performances" in other words lack of a competent striker and injuries. I don't know why any manager would want to go to chelsea, knowing you could be gone at any moment.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I really liked him

But the reality is he's too good, calm, and sane for a club like us

Hence why Mourinho was the perfect man. A borderline psychotic with delusions of grandeur, hatred for everyone and paranoia. It was the ultimate match for chelsea

#EvilChelseaCharge marches on. Next week we buy suarez and a couple of rapists to bulk up attack and provide some penetration up top. Ashely Cole to use his rifle in the City game to put Dzeko down and terry to kick Kompany off the pitch


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Because the Roman has had a boner for him for so long and because he's going to be paid a ridiculous amount.
> 
> Pretty simple really. He's not an up and coming manager so taking the Chelsea job isn't going to destroy his reputation if he is sacked straight away.
> 
> Of all we know, they probably told Pep that RDM would be sacked by the summer to pave way for him to come it. The board wanted Pep so bad last summer. It's why RDM didn't get the job straight after the CL win and why he was only given a two year contract, which probably allowed a clause for this sacking to happen.


he would also get paid a ridiculous amount at milan, bayern or us. and all have better boards than chelsea. it might not destroy his reputation, but being sacked straight away is a massive cause of embarrassment and god knows what else. he might be an absolute tactical genius, but he has zero experience in england and would need time to implement his style and beliefs. roman also had a pretty nice woody for avb as well, who was going to be given time. roman's just a joke of an owner who has the patience of a 2 year old.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

and yet, roman has all the patience in the world for this guy










why roman, why


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> But the reality is he's too good, calm, and sane for a club like us


The reality is he was never wanted. Never. He wasn't expected to win the CL and that forced their hands. But I'm sure I said somewhere in the old thread that the moment we go through a bad period, Roman would get rid of him straight away. Simply because he did not want to give him the job. Pep not being ready and him winning the CL gave him no choice.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I don't think Roman will ever be truly satisfied with a manager unless he manages the club. Abramovich is way too reckless to be the owner of a club, especially a club like chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Well Roman also has a HUGE boner for hiddink. For some reason

I also heard him and Jose are tight now. Though theyd probably murder each other within a couple of weeks.

That being said, this season. Terry to manage on the ground and Roman to manage from his evil blimp above the pitch, while playing football manager 13 on a solid gold laptop. On HIGH settings


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

all of australia has a boner for AUSSIE GUUS too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

just seen this stat



> "Chelsea have spent £86m since 2004 in compensation for managers...more than Everton's entire net spend since the Premier League began"


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

You guys are just jealous that we're going to beat you to Pep :jordan2

But we have to endure that fat fuck Rafa first enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

and then once chelsea breaks pep like they did with torres :jordan2


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It's the circle of life, Kiz :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

and after we break benitez and pep

Torres will still be there :hesk2

IMMA NEVER RETIRE, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :torres

Also :fergie and :wenger will still be around


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'm really not surprised by this in the slightest.

If I was Pep Id go nowhere near the chelsea job. The guy said he was stressed and needed a break after 3 years at Barca, 2 weeks at Chelsea will force him into a breakdown.

The clubs a joke at this point and I really dont know why Roman doesnt just say fuck it and announce himself and Terry as the management team


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

@EldergillCNN Benitez was in Abu Dhabi for next week but now caught a flight back to London this morning. Just a coincidence?

:jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:torres WILL BE BACK

:jordan2


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I think Roman should really just try his hand at the job. He probably has never been sacked before, so when he is forced to sack himself after 2 games of not winning, he will understand how bad it hurts.

Or just give Redead the job. His FIFA accomplishment sounds pretty credible.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I promise i will do my best as football manager

First order of business, buy Roque Santa Cruz

My intention is to get sacked as soon as possible to enjoy my moneyz 

:jordan2

Those are the fachts

2nd order of business, buy falcao and mats hummels, as i said yesterday

this is how transfers work in real life right?


----------



## Lawls

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao really?

Juventus tearing clubs apart 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Apparently losing to west brom and an italian team in the same week is the trick to getting sacked :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

i don't even know what to say about di matteo being sacked, absolutely pathetic


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

i don't even know what to say about di matteo being sacked, absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

This is redonk, but they must have someone else lined up. Pep? Redknapp? Or perhaps the return of HIDDINK :cheer


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Only person I want is Pep.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Bollocks, not surprised though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> The reality is he was never wanted. Never. He wasn't expected to win the CL and that forced their hands. But I'm sure I said somewhere in the old thread that the moment we go through a bad period, Roman would get rid of him straight away. Simply because he did not want to give him the job. Pep not being ready and him winning the CL gave him no choice.


Pretty much sums up what I was gonna say. 

Such a awful fucking decison. The guy has 1 bad month and he's out the door. I rememeber saying as well that I didn't think Di Matteo would be the guy to carry Chelsea for the forseeable future but frankly after the way he's transformed the squad he deserved a long run as manager. Seeems like Roman is desperatly holding out for Pep but pep's not coming. Frankly he could employ a manager today and if Pep decided tomorrow that he wanted to come out of sabbatical Roman would sack whoever he just placed in charge and chase after Pep.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
Didier Drogba asks FIFA for special permission to move on loan from Shanghai Shenua despite being outside the official transfer window

interesting.


----------



## Josh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

pep signs with chelsea december 5. 

pep is sacked janurary 11th after failing to have chelsea playing perfect tiki taka football in just over a month.

INEVITABLE

also BIG MAN JOHN TERRY racially abuses pep 4 days into his reign


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










FEED ME MORE (managers)


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Does anybody else think the mistake was in appointing him full time in the first place? How many games was he manager for in order to actually win those trophies? It wasn't his management that got Chelsea into the business end of those competitions. Fair play to him that he saw them out and won the big games at the end, but Chelsea weren't exactly brilliant in the semi-final and final.

He got the job as a thank-you for seeing out the big games and winning them, but he was always going to go sooner rather than later.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*It's silly but nobody should be surprised in the slightest. There was never any reason to believe RDM had the board's full backing and trust and that he wouldn't be chopped after the first string of bad games. Timing is baffling too. Massive game at home to City on Sunday and still technically in the Champions League. Pissing me off as a Utd fan because it probably fucks the City game up on Sunday for them. Oh shit, Roman's done this to avenge the Clattenburg incident by ensuring City win the League. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I'd be shocked if Pep went there no matter what they offer. Doesn't seem like the personality who would want to get himself in the deep end at a club like Chelsea. That's why him and Barca are should be a great fit. Probably as easy a life as a manager can have at Barca compared to any other major club. Everyone loves him and he's not in danger of being sacked if they don't win every competition they enter. 

Rafa seems likely. Balague was on SSN earlier and strongly hinted Chelsea would approach him and he'd probably accept a decent contract. Also basically confirmed that they wanted Rafa on 3 month contract when AVB was sacked to see them through to the end of the season but Rafa felt disrespected by only being offered a short term contract.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The way I see it, him getting the job was just Roman's way of giving him a 2 two year financial reward for winning the champions league. Clever generous Roman

hate to go back to the past, but drogba might be a useful temporary bandaid. Lets face it, the team is missing leadership like in turin, a striker to feed balls to, and a target man because the team spent half the game crossing the ball to either drogba's ghost or that vanilla midget hazard


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What a joke of a football club. Sad too because of what the club used to be before the mid 90s and they began a shift from a hardcore following to catering to plastic corporate fans there to be entertained rather than actually supporting a team.

Abramovich is a cancer to the club. He runs it like a business rather than what a football club represents to its community and makes decisions on the basis of how the club stands to lose money/lose face rather than give a manager time and build a trust and bond between club and supporters. Everytime he sacks a manager for something so trivial he just implies to a growing number of Chelsea fans that winning is all that matters, that if you're not winning everything and dominating then you're useless. This in turn invites the fairweather fans to attend games, the likes of which will boo the team off in November if they're drawing with Wigan or somebody, because Roman has created this ideology that rather than supporting the team, the club should be justifying their support with consistently incredible performances.

The whole system is fucked up. Teams like West Ham would sooner finish 10th and go out of every cup competition early rather than trying to progress and maybe get to a semi or a final and try to actually win something. Sky and the authorities have somehow managed to hook everyone into his farcical belief that being in the Premier League and Champions League is the only thing that matters and makes you relevant as a club. Finishing 10th is better than winning the League Cup simply because the Premier League is the 'premier competition'. Teams like Cardiff sell away their entire history by redesigning the club logo and abandoning the classic blue strip all because their foreign owners think they'll capture the Asian market and become an overnight dynasty. What makes it worse is that some cunts actually back this move because they're convinced it'll lead to the Premier League.

I wish more fans had the mentality as a good mate of mine. He's a Bristol City fanatic and even though he'd prefer not to see them get relegated, he has no desire to get promoted to the premier league because of what he knows will happen. The club will abandon its sensible ticket pricing strategy once they know they'll have more demand than ever for tickets, he'll barely go to an away game all season because Premier League times will set obscene prices knowing a lot of fans will pay the prices just to experience a premier league ground..and a lot of the hardcore fans who've been incredibly loyal through the darkest times in the club's history will be forced out and replaced by people only just discovering they have a local football team.

Honestly football is a game which invites a good piss up, a day out with your mates, the chance to go halfway around the country on a cold December night and watch your team get spanked and still have a good time. Somewhere post 1996 the whole dynamic has changed, more and more people are now only concerned with the winning and losing, fans have barely any loyalty to their clubs unless they're winning and the whole principle of the pride in your community being represented by your football club has all but gone. People like Abramovich have helped kill the passion in the game, the more owners look at their clubs like they do a regular business the more the game continues to flounder and get caught up in commercialism and corporate sponsors. Di Matteo getting sacked this soon after leading the club to the biggest triumph in their history just highlights the problem. Years ago that would have bought him seemingly immortality but in these times where people are more concerned with what they can win there's no such thing as morality and trust anymore in the game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Anark said:


> Does anybody else think the mistake was in appointing him full time in the first place? How many games was he manager for in order to actually win those trophies? It wasn't his management that got Chelsea into the business end of those competitions. Fair play to him that he saw them out and won the big games at the end, but Chelsea weren't exactly brilliant in the semi-final and final.
> 
> He got the job as a thank-you for seeing out the big games and winning them, but he was always going to go sooner rather than later.


At the time it would have been stupid not to. He won the FA Cup and Champions League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

there is no such thing as an easy life managing barcelona. catalan media is absolutely ruthless. the pressure he was under to perform was massive. just look at the transformation of his body under stress from when he started to when he left.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

yes, we get segunda. football sucks and we're all whores

look at the brightside, you ever seen the nfl?

as for pep, see a timeline of his hair loss to see the toll barca took on him


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa is the best option out there for Chelsea. But Rafa would be mad to take that job. One more sacking and it could all but kill his career as a football manager. 

Pep would also be stupid to take the job too. Shit club.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Never bothered with NFL or any American sport tbh. Only one I've ever actually vaguely enjoyed was Ice Hockey, and that was just mainly for the inevitable fight.

I probably went a little overboard in that last post, but fuck it. It probably doesn't help that most of the people I primarily grew up with in school/college/uni are the same part-time wankers who most of the time didn't want to talk about football unless their team won at the weekend. The Cardiff thing just really pisses me off. I can understand some fans looking past managers regularly getting sacked, but re-designing the entire identity and history of your club to try and conquer the Asian market?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Oh no I agree Segunda, I deeply dislike it when casual fans arrive out of nowhere and lay down their genius opinion 

Either way youre right, it its a bloody disgrace. But not much you can do when the club owner would make bond villains looks sane in comparison


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> At the time it would have been stupid not to. He won the FA Cup and Champions League.


And fair play to that achievement, but he didn't win them by entering from the beginning. He took over (can't actually remember when) just before the semi-final maybe? Quarters? Help me out.

He should get props for it, deffo, but it's not the same as managing a team all the way through. I think Roman knew full well he wasn't lasting beyond the first bad patch. The full time appointment was just a thank you and to keep the fans sweet who were high on him because of the trophies.

Agree with Seabs that the timing is odd though. He must have something lined up already and was just waiting for a result like last night to come along. 

Rafa's making them sweet noises already:



> In football a lot of people are talking so we will see what happens in the next few days. I am looking for a club that can challenge for trophies and Chelsea is one of these clubs.


----------



## iMac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I hear Steve Kean is available...

:side:


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He took over when Chelsea were in the group stages.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Time for someone young, handsome and talented to shine :kean


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> Oh no I agree Segunda, I deeply dislike it when casual fans arrive out of nowhere and lay down their genius opinion
> 
> Either way youre right, it its a bloody disgrace. But not much you can do when the club owner would make bond villains looks sane in comparison


You're right that sadly there's little that can be done, but I'm british. Moaning is what we do best


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Rafa is the best option out there for Chelsea. But Rafa would be mad to take that job. One more sacking and it could all but kill his career as a football manager.
> 
> Pep would also be stupid to take the job too. Shit club.


Not a shit club. Shit owner.

I don't really think he's shit, he's really passionate but his methods are shit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I got a funny story for ya segunda. It also explains why I dislike Spain so much (the bandwagon fans)

I was in uni with some friends pre euros, some guys, and we were discussing what teams we enjoy watching and who we hope wins. I said Im a fan of the germans and their guys, others were like lifelong italian fanatics dating back to 1994, then a guy popped up, this douche i cant stand and said hes a spain fan

When asked who his favourite player is, he said the striker, aston villa :hesk2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> there is no such thing as an easy life managing barcelona. catalan media is absolutely ruthless. the pressure he was under to perform was massive. just look at the transformation of his body under stress from when he started to when he left.


*Media are ruthless in most major football countries though. What major teams are there in Europe where the media isn't ruthless if you don't do well? There's no such thing as a stress free managerial job at a top team in Europe but I'd imagine Barca internally is a much better culture to work in than somewhere like Madrid or Chelsea. External factors will always drive top managers to the brink of insanity with stress but that's just the culture we live in right now. *


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He took over when Chelsea were in the group stages.


Just checked, and it was March he took over, so it would only have been the quarter-final against Benfica.

Still a proper good achievement, don't get me wrong.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

After Rijkaard though I cant imagine it was easy for a guy with practically no track record like Pep to try and have his way in the club

Who was it that was considered a cancer in the club again? xavi or iniesta?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It seems like Chelsea's improvement was more of AVB leaving and not RDM taking over.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*He took over after the 1st leg defeat to Napoli. Came in and turned that 2nd leg around, beat Benfica, overcame Barca somehow and beat Bayern in the Final. That Champions League win was down to him. AVB had them on the brink of elimination after the Napolo defeat.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Media are ruthless in most major football countries though. What major teams are there in Europe where the media isn't ruthless if you don't do well? There's no such thing as a stress free managerial job at a top team in Europe but I'd imagine Barca internally is a much better culture to work in than somewhere like Madrid or Chelsea. External factors will always drive top managers to the brink of insanity with stress but that's just the culture we live in right now. *


they bag you when you're doing well too. at least the madrid based papers do. you don't really get that in ungurlund.

when pep started out barca were an absolute rabble. shit egos, shit board members, conflicts etc. obviously he got the on pitch part sorted out, but im not too sure how rosy peachy it was behind the scenes, especially near the end there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> After Rijkaard though I cant imagine it was easy for a guy with practically no track record like Pep to try and have his way in the club
> 
> Who was it that was considered a cancer in the club again? xavi or iniesta?


xavi. well he considers that rijkaard made him the cancer due to how he played a physical game that limited xavi's natural abilities.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What DiMatteo and Didier for Chelsea cannot be measured. True genuine chelsea legends, worthy to go down with guys like Zola, osgood, tambling

Dragging chelsea's rotting corpse to title against every odd imaginable is something else

And yeah, point still stand on Pep. Barca was not squeaky clean up back, all he had for support was his history as a catalonian legend and the B team. But he played it smart, he slowed introduced his changes and guys while keeping what worked from the rijkaard era

Messi and his development played a huge part too


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> What DiMatteo and Didier for Chelsea cannot be measured. True genuine chelsea legends, worthy to go down with guys like Zola, osgood, tambling
> 
> Dragging chelsea's rotting corpse to title against every odd imaginable is something else
> 
> And yeah, point still stand on Pep. Barca was not squeaky clean up back, all he had for support was his history as a catalonian legend and the B team. But he played it smart, he slowed introduced his changes and guys while keeping what worked from the rijkaard era
> 
> Messi and his development played a huge part too


Reading that just bought all the memories from last year back.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Roman :vince2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

why the hell arent hollywood hesk's DARK VILLA RISES smilies not in the system yet?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I've emailed Randy Lerner about your FIFA achievements Redead. :hesk2


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> why the hell arent hollywood hesk's DARK VILLA RISES smilies not in the system yet?


:vince2


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *He took over after the 1st leg defeat to Napoli. Came in and turned that 2nd leg around, beat Benfica, overcame Barca somehow and beat Bayern in the Final. That Champions League win was down to him. AVB had them on the brink of elimination after the Napolo defeat.*


Ah yeah, remembering now. A big part in it could also have been the players proper hating AVB's methods and having their spirits invigorated by his dismissal. But like I said, not really trying to take away from his achievement, but there are more factors to it other than his management ability. 

To win anything with Torres though must be praiseworthy.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa + :torres = HE'S BACK (again)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

CHELOLSEA

Maybe Roman saw the effect changing a manger had last season so he wants to try it again.What a way to treat a club legend and the guy who just won you the thing Roman most desired above all else . Something that Mourinho , Scolari , and AVB all failed to do. Stuff like this really turns me against clubs. Hope Chelsea do poor this season just to see Abramovich implode.

You know he just wants Rafa to bring Torres back . Or maybe he charmed Roman with his FACHTS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I get it now. It all makes sense 

Torres, Benetiz and Liverpool were all in it together all along. Someone on the inside must have 'hinted' to the Chelsea guys that Torres wants to leave. So Chelsea take the hint and sign him. After that knowing he's gonna play all the time he plays shite gets all the managers fired and then BOOM agent Rafa gets the inside scoop too. 

Final stage now Rafa and torres take down the EvilChelseaCharge once and for good :torres


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If FACHTS is going to Chelsea to get the best out of Torres, I think the question on everybody's lips is is Martin Jol going to replace Fergie at Man Utd to get the best out of :carrick ?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

god bless you Chelsea. At least when we got rid of Hodgson he was what, mid table and bounced out of a domestic cup? Not sitting 3rd in the prem after winning the FA Cup and the fucking Champions League :lol

They've had like 6 managers in 8 years. Thats fucking pathetic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> If FACHTS is going to Chelsea to get the best out of Torres, I think the question on everybody's lips is is Martin Jol going to replace Fergie at Man Utd to get the best out of :carrick ?


I thought Carrick is the GOAT already though? :fergie

Honestly I thought The Ancolliti sacking was bad but man Roman 1 upped himself.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

This club is a fucking joke. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It maybe time to change your avatar now, God 



Anark said:


> To win anything with Torres though must be praiseworthy.


Tbf, RDM was allowed to leave him on the bench for the majority of his reign, because we had the DROG. THE DROG. Oh how I miss you :jose


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

You could still always leave Torres on the bench. For all his flaws, at least Sturridge looks like he's trying.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Didn't all you Chelsea fans want drogba gone anyway :fergie


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

RDM  I just feel so sorry for the guy. He hasn't done anything wrong, especially when you compare his tenure to AVB's.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't all you Chelsea fans want drogba gone anyway :fergie


Yes. That was on the basis that we'd actually replace him with someone who isn't retarded.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't all you Chelsea fans want drogba gone anyway :fergie


Only because I wanted to see him leave on that moment - winning us the Champions League. That is just a beautiful ending to the Didier Drogba/Chelsea story.

Plus, I'm sure we all thought we were going to get a top striker in the summer. But this is now Fernando Torres FC, so it was never going to happen. Hindsight is 20/20 they say.

FACHT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

But Torres was playing great towards the end of the season and was clearly making a comeback

Edit

Fair enough about the manner in which he left though that was pretty much a dream ending.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

With all due respect to RDM, the ridiculous 5-2-3 or whatever he tried to do there in Italy with no striker was the definition of inexperience. He had a great season last year and was able to change the morale in the locker room but Chelsea can do better. The Juve game was almost sad to see with the lack of direction the team had. You can always try to throw stuff at the wall and see if it sticks, when it's working, it's great, but when it resulted in a disaster like the Juve game, you need to pay the price. For the record, I wouldn't have fired RDM at least until game 6, because theoretically, there's a chance, but I guess it was too much for Roman's short fuse. 

On another note, I heard that they're trying to bring back The GOAT Didier on loan. Nothing I would like to see more than the Drog in the blue uniform again. Yes, it's a short term solution, but they're stuck with Torres until January anyway.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If Benitez goes to Chelsea, Torres is going to start every single game,lol.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



God™ said:


> RDM  I just feel so sorry for the guy. He hasn't done anything wrong, especially when you compare his tenure to AVB's.


AVB didn't do much wrong either tbh. You were 4th or 5th when he got sacked and you had got out of your CL group as well :troll

Chelsea winning the Champions League was an overachievement imo and so RDM is copping it now that you're losing out to Juve and Shakhtar. Both of which have very good teams.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I really don't feel like going over how wrong you are yet again. The circumstances were far different.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Except you haven't once proved me wrong at all. You whinge and whine about AVB and yes, *some* of the things he did made him a target but you cannot say with a straight face that having your team in contention for the CL places and still in the CL is a cause for a sacking. Just because RDM managed to win the Champions League doesn't make it just, or right. I'll stop a long way short of calling the CL win a fluke but it was never the likely outcome.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I hope Chelsea plays even worse than now when the new manager comes, maybe Roman the joker will realize what a stupid mistake he did now. Roberto turned a disaster season to a glorious one last year, why da hell did Roman think Roberto couldn't do that again????


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

AVB did seem like a bit of a douche, and to be honest Ancelotti seemed like a more non-sensical sacking (not saying much I know). I guess the hilarious thing with AVB is that he was supposed to get dat TIME :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

nah rus this is all avb's fault


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

AVB just needed a little bit more time. Just a few more weeks... To completely fuck over the club.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

AVB secured a blockbuster FA Cup 3rd round replay at St. Andrews just before he left, after managing to get a DRAW against B'ham City at the Bridge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Man just imagine if AVB had stayed on just past the 2nd leg against Napoli. No Champions league, a 5th place finish (at best) and an aging squad

Man even with all the money in the World it would have been tough to compete.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man just imagine if AVB had stayed on just past the 2nd leg against Napoli. No Champions league, a 5th place finish (at best) and an aging squad
> 
> Man even with all the money in the World it would have been tough to compete.


What you talking about? AVB would have made up all the points and won the league, won the FA Cup and CL still, thus completing the treble. He'd then have found a way to make Chelsea a country and taken us to Euro 2012 glory.

He just needed more time dammit! Unfairly sacked! enaldo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

RobLOLo di Matteo. Manager of the year.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> What you talking about? AVB would have made up all the points and won the league, won the FA Cup and CL still, thus completing the treble. He'd then have found a way to make Chelsea a country and taken us to Euro 2012 glory.
> 
> He just needed more time dammit! Unfairly sacked! enaldo


No, it was clearly best to chuck him out, fluke a champions league win (not stopping short now :troll), spend a fuckload of money to bring in a few players then dump out that more successful manager now that he can't do what the first manager did (ie get out of the CL group stage). Thats the Chelsea way, fuck history. Its all about that bandwagon towards success.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea to get in Rafa Benitez? :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

some quotes from RAWK about Benitez going to Chelsea :lmao



> Absolutely numb since I heard the news. I can't eat or drink, and most likely won't be able to sleep tonight.





> Well at least the Mancs won't be winning the league.





> Ferguson would shit his pants if Benitez got the (Chelsea) job.





> Should he (Benitez) get the time to build something, they would probably dominate this league and Europe for a decade.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> No, it was clearly best to chuck him out, fluke a champions league win (not stopping short now :troll), spend a fuckload of money to bring in a few players then dump out that more successful manager now that he can't do what the first manager did (ie get out of the CL group stage). Thats the Chelsea way, fuck history. Its all about that bandwagon towards success.


Tbh, what you wrote really was the best thing to do. Well not fire RDM. We are far better off now that we have won the CL (by fluke or not) then we would have been had we not win it last season.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Oh Chelsea.:lmao

What self respecting muppet would work for that clueless Russian prick?. Oh, Rafa! I don't know who to feel sorry for most; him or the fans with him in charge.

Reaction from Old Trafford. . . :fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> What you talking about? AVB would have made up all the points and won the league, won the FA Cup and CL still, thus completing the treble. He'd then have found a way to make Chelsea a country and taken us to Euro 2012 glory.
> 
> He just needed more time dammit! Unfairly sacked! enaldo


Well im sure if Roman asks nicely (and hands over a shit load of money) he'll come back to finish where he left off :troll


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Juan Mata: It's been a difficult day. Roberto Di Matteo is no longer our manager. I would like to thank him for all this time with us and wish him the best of luck for the future. As a player he has been a legend for the 'Blues'. With him as a manager we won our first Champions League. He will always be remembered. Good luck Robbie!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao

Just heard a Premier League manager on SSN say you can't take things for granted. That comes from Alan Pardew, the man with an 8 year contract for fuck sake! I bet he won't be sacked for a while with that compo he'd be owed.

I read Sparky refused to walk away from QPR when asked by the board. It's sickening now that managers don't resign like they used to when you catch up with Premiership Years, that sacked & resigned folder! A lot would resign when they were struggling out of respect for the club. Now it's all about the pay off and fuck the club like :kean.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Beat off Madrid and Barca for the La Liga. 

Won the Champions League and got into another final 2 years later.

Got Liverpool ranked the best team in Europe over a sustained period of time.

Signed the likes of Alonso, Mascherano, Torres, Agger and Skrtel 

Challenged for the title on more than one occasion.

A little FA Cup win too.

Welcome to the club, Rafael Benitez!

Can't wait.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> some quotes from RAWK about Benitez going to Chelsea :lmao


:kobe You spend more time on RAWK than all of the Liverpool fans on this forum. Thats pretty sad (not as sad as the twats who post there but its close)



Joel said:


> Tbh, what you wrote really was the best thing to do. Well not fire RDM. We are far better off now that we have won the CL (by fluke or not) then we would have been had we not win it last season.


Obviously. Theres no question you are in a better spot as a result of winning the CL but look at it, AVB had you guys hovering around 4th anyway and got you guys into the knockout stages. The situation right now is fairly similar to when AVB got fired except he had a less talented squad and all the older players against him b/c he was dumb. Those older players have been fucked off for the most part, so whats your excuse for likely not getting out of the group? Do you hang this entirely on RDM like you did with AVB?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Typical Red Cafe United fan.

Gormless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> :kobe You spend more time on RAWK than all of the Liverpool fans on this forum. Thats pretty sad (not as sad as the twats who post there but its close)


nah just follow this on twitter https://twitter.com/RAWK_Meltdown

8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Obviously. Theres no question you are in a better spot as a result of winning the CL but look at it, AVB had you guys hovering around 4th anyway and got you guys into the knockout stages. The situation right now is fairly similar to when AVB got fired except he had a less talented squad and all the older players against him b/c he was dumb. Those older players have been fucked off for the most part, so whats your excuse for likely not getting out of the group? Do you hang this entirely on RDM like you did with AVB?


AVB had us hovering around 4th spot. Roberto Di Matteo has us hovering around 1st spot. 

Yes, AVB got us through to the knockout stages. That's something he has over the man who actually won the competition for us I guess :argh:

My excuse for not getting out of the group? Not good enough this year. Tactically, RDM did not get it wrong. He just didn't have a Drogba this year. Tactically, AVB got it wrong consistently. And never thought he was wrong, thus never learned.

I was prepared to give RDM time, because of his achievements last season and what he showed he was building towards this season.

All AVB showed me last year was that he was a stubborn, impatient fool.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Where did Chelsea end up though? 6th wasn't it? Great job Robbie! AVB was robbed!8*D


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

AVB is a far superior boss to Roberto. That shouldn't be up for debate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bubzeh said:


> AVB is a far superior boss to Roberto. That shouldn't be up for debate.


He hasn't done anything to prove that at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I hope Rafa does well in Chelsea. Only thing that held him back while he was here was lack of the transfer moneys


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

di Matteo should be able to thrive in an enviroment where their key roles actually have players that equal the quality of the rest of the side. Wouldn't be too surprised if he replaced Allegri if Milan continue to stagnate. But it does look like things may be going in the correct direction for them.

Wouldn't say AVB > di Matteo at all. Based on merits, di Matteo won Chelsea the Champions League, when all the fans were just hoping for was to qualify, in 4th place. Villas-Boas couldn't get the same from the team. He isn't looking very sharp at Spurs at the moment, either. Inability to kill games off, not defending properly.


----------



## Death Rider

Bubzeh said:


> AVB is a far superior boss to Roberto. That shouldn't be up for debate.


Ok and could you give reasons why Avb is so much better then Roberto? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lol :lol chelsea ahh what a club, i really feel for RDM he was put in some bad situations with terry and what not seems like a good bloke and won them the CL and fa cup and yet still gets fired before december.

hate rafa and hate chelsea good mix :fergie. Wonder what most rawkites think of this are they all still YNWA la


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bubzeh said:


> AVB is a far superior boss to Roberto. That shouldn't be up for debate.


Take it your only basing this on his Porto run. He has that RDM has a champo league and FA cup trophy to his name. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I hope Rafa does well in Chelsea. Only thing that held him back while he was here was lack of the transfer moneys


You're kidding right?

The guy spent a fucking fortune on shit. £20m on Agualani in his last season, Keane £19m the season before. Babel £11.5, Riera £8m, Dossena £7m.

Then there were big money signings like Torres, Johnson, Mascherano. The guy had plenty of money at his disposal.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Roberto wouldn't have got Chelsea out of the group stages last year tbh. How many games did he actually play? His route to the final was an embarrassment- they played like they did last night but somehow they kept clean sheets. Bayern tore Chelsea apart. But you're right, nobody remembers the runners up.

Now he's got some "flair" players, that defensive mentality has to be thrown out of the window. Hence the 3-0 and 2-0 loses away from home.

AVB's Porto side would have trampled on them too. Criminally underrated that side. It was like watching Shakhtar this season.

If that's not finished you off, then take a look at Roberto at MK Dons. Nearly as bad as Brendan at Reading. Lol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> nah just follow this on twitter https://twitter.com/RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> 8*D


I've been quoted three times by that twitter. But that shows how little substance that guy tweets seeing as it was the following.

"If he (Rafa Benitez) goes to Chelsea I hope they win the league."

"(Marouane Fellaini) He's a stoke version of Yaya Toure." :yaya (Didn't included the smiley I had posted but whatever...)

"I would love to see Suarez celebrates a goal with a dive" (I CAN TELL THE FUTURE :stern)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I think AVB is a better coach than di Matteo and has a lot of potential. I do think AVB will come good in the long run, you simply do not go unbeaten in the Portuguese league and win the treble if you're shit. It's all about patience really, something Chelsea clearly don't have, luckily I think Levy will be patient regarding AVB.

I mean he's had to deal with our team without Kaboul, Assou-Ekotto, Dembele, Parker, Adebayor for most of the season and he has still managed to get us fighting for fourth. Dembele is back fit now, Parker is 2 weeks away, Adebayor is getting back in the team (although does now miss 3 games), when we have Kaboul and Ekotto back and everyone is fit we'll see what we're about.

Plus he also wanted Willian and Moutinho and if Levy weren't half assing it about with wages and money we'd probably of signed at least one of them, when AVB has the team he WANTS we'll see if he's good enough or not.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Nige™ said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> The guy spent a fucking fortune on shit. £20m on Agualani in his last season, Keane £19m the season before. Babel £11.5, Riera £8m, Dossena £7m.
> 
> Then there were big money signings like Torres, Johnson, Mascherano. The guy had plenty of money at his disposal.


Guess he sold Xabi for fun then right?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Guess he sold Xabi for fun then right?


He wanted to replace him with :barry

:terry

God i hope they do get rafa, anyone but pep will do.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Nige™;12293958 said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> The guy spent a fucking fortune on shit. £20m on Agualani in his last season, Keane £19m the season before. Babel £11.5, Riera £8m, Dossena £7m.
> 
> Then there were big money signings like Torres, Johnson, Mascherano. The guy had plenty of money at his disposal.




The problem was, Rafa couldn't make a signing like Keane (who was sold 6 months later for pretty much similar value, oh and finished 2nd that season. Thanks Robbie) and afford it to fail- other managers could, well the ones challenging could. 

Torres. Profit. Alonso. Profit. Mascherano. Profit. Agger, key player. Skrtel, key player. Johnson, key player. Lucas, key player. Kuyt, boss. Even the likes of Bellamy and Crouch helped LFC to a Champions League final.

Oh, Riera wasn't a bad signing at all- that shows your knowledge. He was a key player on the left side in the season where LFC finished 2nd. Then he decided to give a youngster a slap in training. Goodbye, Albert. 

Dossena was signed for less cash than Bebe. Enough said, stop whining. 

Aquilani was Rafa's downfall- it was a huge mistake, even if he was only 5 million pounds. The rest was based on appearences, that he never made. So the 35 million from Alonso went nowhere. Hmm...



WWE_TNA said:


> He wanted to replace him with :barry
> 
> :terry
> 
> God i hope they do get rafa, anyone but pep will do.


Is that the Gareth Barry who won a league medal last season and who made pretty much the most appearences out of the whole squad?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Why mention Bebenaldo :lmao nige isn't a united fan.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I should probably rephrase my statement.

Being under Mr.Moneybags Abramovich is much better than the cowboys.

Isn't Nige a Blackburn fan?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Why mention Bebenaldo :lmao nige isn't a united fan.


It was to further justify my point about not being able to fail with a signing when other managers are able to do so.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bubzeh said:


> If that's not finished you off, then take a look at Roberto at MK Dons. Nearly as bad as Brendan at Reading. Lol.


Finishing 3rd in the league in his only season? 

yeah fucking jobber.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bubzeh said:


> The problem was, Rafa couldn't make a signing like Keane (who was sold 6 months later for pretty much similar value, oh and we finished 2nd that season. Thanks Robbie) and afford it to fail- other managers could, well the ones challenging could.
> 
> Torres. Profit. Alonso. Profit. Mascherano. Profit. Agger, key player. Skrtel, key player. Johnson, key player. Lucas, key player. Kuyt, boss. Even the likes of Bellamy and Crouch helped LFC to a Champions League final.
> 
> Oh, Riera wasn't a bad signing at all- that shows your knowledge. He was a key player on the left side in the season where LFC finished 2nd. Then he decided to give a youngster a slap in training. Goodbye, Albert.
> 
> Dossena was signed for less cash than Bebe. Enough said, stop whining.
> 
> Aquilani was Rafa's downfall- it was a huge mistake, even if he was only 5 million pounds. The rest was based on appearences, that he never made. So the 35 million from Alonso went nowhere. Hmm...


Rafa did have his fair share of good and bad. Thing is though when you look at it as a whole it was mostly bad. He made roughly 10 good signings but in his tenure he signed up around 7 times that amount. One good player for every 6/7 bad players isn't exactly great.




> Is that the Gareth Barry who won a league medal last season and who made pretty much the most appearences out of the whole squad?


Yup the same guy. Now tell me Would you take Barry Over Xabi? :kobe


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Rafa did have his fair share of good and bad. Thing is though when you look at it as a whole it was mostly bad. He made roughly 10 good signings but in his tenure he signed up around 7 times that amount. One good player for every 6/7 bad players isn't exactly great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the same guy. Now tell me Would you take Barry Over Xabi? :kobe


Did you watch Alonso week in week out when Rafa said that? He only stepped up into a world class player after he said that. Post 2008. LFC then claimed 2nd spot, beating Madrid 4-0, United 4-1 etc. The glory days n' all that.

My god, you're a Liverpool fan...


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Xabi was bossing it from years back. While not as good as he got he was still a boss. Yes he was beginning to hit his peak but just imagine how good he could have been for us if Rafa had decided not to pursue Barry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> Time for someone young, handsome and talented to shine :kean


I'm flattered but unfortunately I have to decline the offer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Darron Gibson has a prem medal :fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Darron Gibson has a prem medal :fergie.


Darron Gibson is a lovely little player.

Since I've got to watch him week in and week out, he'd have made a very solid squad player for United.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup the same guy. Now tell me Would you take Barry Over Xabi? :kobe


No.




















































But I would take DARK BARRY over Alonso :darkbarry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

premier league medal count

barry - 1
alonso, mascherano, gerrard - 0

i rest my case.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Guess he sold Xabi for fun then right?


Na, Xabi just wanted to play for a team he could win leagues titles with.

What's Xabi got to do with the fact he spent a shitload of money anyway? Take out Xabi's fee and Rafa still spent around £200m. Saying he was hindered by a lack of money was stupid. He clearly wasn't.



Bubzeh said:


> Torres. Profit. Alonso. Profit. Mascherano. Profit. Agger, key player. Skrtel, key player. Johnson, key player. Lucas, key player. Kuyt, boss. Even the likes of Bellamy and Crouch helped LFC to a Champions League final.


Fair enough but I didn't mention them did I? i just pointed out he spent over £220m when he was quoted as to have been hindered by a lack of money which obviously wasn't the case.



Bubzeh said:


> Oh, Riera wasn't a bad signing at all- that shows your knowledge. He was a key player on the left side in the season where LFC finished 2nd. Then he decided to give a youngster a slap in training. Goodbye, Albert.


Ok fair enough but he wasn't exactly a world beater was he?



Bubzeh said:


> Dossena was signed for less cash than Bebe. Enough said, stop whining.


You mean, "I can't justify it so I'll say come up with some pathetic attempt at a comparison and play the cool guy with enough said, stop whining." Sweet dude.(Y)



Bubzeh said:


> Aquilani was Rafa's downfall- it was a huge mistake, even if he was only 5 million pounds. The rest was based on appearences, that he never made. *So the 35 million from Alonso went nowhere*. Hmm...


What's that got to do with it? That wasn't my point was it? Twist it all you want. Agreeing a £20m deal for Aqualani was as you put it, "a huge mistake."



Bubzeh said:


> The problem was, Rafa couldn't make a signing like Keane (who was sold 6 months later for pretty much similar value, oh and we finished 2nd that season. Thanks Robbie) and afford it to fail- other managers could, well the ones challenging could.


You're attempts to justify it again on something completely irrelevant (finishing 2nd) doesn't change it was an awful amount of money and a poor signing.

Play a lot of twister do you by any chance?!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Was wondering what their was no replys too the other thread...


----------



## Death Rider

Rafa had his good points and he had his bad points. While he did make a number of bad transfers he did not make nearly as many bad ones as people seem to think. Rafa is a good manager tactically. Transfer wise he is not so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Nige™ said:


> Na, Xabi just wanted to play for a team he could win leagues titles with.
> 
> What's Xabi got to do with the fact he spent a shitload of money anyway? Take out Xabi's fee and Rafa still spent around £200m. Saying he was hindered by a lack of money was stupid. He clearly wasn't.
> 
> Fair enough but I didn't mention them did I? i just pointed out he spent over £220m when he was quoted as to have been hindered by a lack of money which obviously wasn't the case.
> 
> Ok fair enough but he wasn't exactly a world beater was he?
> 
> You mean, "I can't justify it so I'll say come up with some pathetic attempt at comparison and play the cool guy with enough said, stop whining." Sweet dude.(Y)
> 
> What's that got to do with it? That wasn't my point was it? Twist it all you want. Agreeing a £20m deal for Aqualani was as you put it, "a huge mistake."
> 
> You're attempts to justify it again on something completely irrelevant (finishing 2nd) doesn't change it was an awful amount of money and a poor signing.
> 
> Play a lot of twister do you by any chance?!


We're going off on a tangent here and I hate talking about the financial side of football, seeing as the fans (us) know hardly anything that goes on behind the scenes, but it's really amazing how you can say Rafa "wasted" all this cash. If only he could what Roman did this summer with Hazard etc. Then Torres the season before. You know most of what Rafa spent, he had to sell to do so? Right? For instance, there would be no Torres if Bellamy hadn't been shipped out, despite him having scored past Barca in the 2-1 away win. Sissoko couldn't be kept when Mascherano was targeted. In an ideal world, LFC would have been able to keep those type of players as back up, instead, a young, cheap and cheap waged N'Gog was back up for Torres who suffered too many injuries towards the end of Rafa's reign. That was the scenario throughout the squad. Degen (free), Voronin (free), etc etc.

And Aquilani simply wasn't 20 million pounds :kenny - seeing as Hicks and Gilette wanted the profit from Xabi, Rafa was allowed a fantastic 5 million of that. Even with the 5 million, Aquilani was a bad choice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The Benitez deal is set to be announced very soon according to several journalists


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Say hello to the real Mata and Torres soon. 

:torres :mata


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

At least Benitez got the best out of Torres.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Don't get Joel started on anything :torres related.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

18 month deal so there's fuck all compensation to be paid when they give him the arse

how any self respecting manager can whore them self out like this after rejecting the exact same situation before is beyond me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

8th manager in 7-8 years?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Raneri 
Jose 
Grant
Scolari
Hiddink
Ancelloti 
AVB 
RDM

9th Manager if you wanna count Hiddink :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Forgot about scolari :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

benitez is official.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Chelsea Football Club can confirm Rafael Benitez has been appointed interim first-team manager until the end of the season.
> 
> The owner and the Board believe that in Benitez we have a manager with significant experience at the highest level of football, who can come in and immediately help deliver our objectives.
> 
> The 52-year-old Spaniard is due to meet the players at the training ground in Cobham tomorrow.
> 
> The two-time UEFA Manager of the Year comes with outstanding pedigree. He began his managerial career in his homeland, most notably at Valencia where he built a reputation as one of Europe's top coaches by winning the Spanish League twice and the UEFA Cup. He then spent six years at Liverpool and led them to their fifth European Cup and an FA Cup.


How long till Roman gets bored of him then?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm very upset about this now. Not even angry anymore. Just saddened.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Let the fun begin!

Come on Rafa!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lol some liverpool fans really do love this rafa bloke.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Just so everyone knows ^^, I don't support Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Even more confusing judging by your previous posts, you really did come off as a liverpool fan hopefully i'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa is a legend and I think Chelsea have a top manager. But I hope they lose every game. Shit club, shit fans.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafahahahahaha!

Rafahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

BREAKING: Rafa Benitez confirmed as Chelsea manager until the end of this sentence.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

lolchelsea 

that is all.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Seen a lot of Chelsea fans fuming already at the decision. He's going to cop a lot of shite from fans regardless of results and I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the hardcore don't bother with games as long as he's there. I know a Villa fan who went around the country with them who didn't go to a single game whilst McLeish was in charge because of the Birmingham connection and his utter hatred for him as a manager.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Segunda Caida said:


> Seen a lot of Chelsea fans fuming already at the decision. He's going to cop a lot of shite from fans regardless of resultsn and I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the hardcore don't bother with games as long as he's there. I know a Villa fan who went around the country with them who didn't go to a single game whilst McLeish was in charge because of the Birmingham connection and his utter hatred for him as a manager.


Its not their club though. If it wasn't for Abramovich, they'd have the same status as West Ham


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Its not their club though. If it wasn't for Abramovich, they'd have the same status as West Ham


1. For a lot of them who've grown up supporting Chelsea, dating back to their dads and grandparents it is 'their club'. They've grown up learning the songs, the history and what it means to be Chelsea. Now the Liverpool/Chelsea rivalry was pretty big between 05-08 and Benitez being a staunch Liverpool figure will be hard for most Chelsea fans to live down, especially given they despised him throughout his Liverpool tenure. It would be like Ferguson managing City. A lot of City fans would hate to see him managing them because of what he represents as a would be ex Man Utd manager.

2. Its not all about success. Pretty sure the hardcore Chelsea fans would still be following the club today regardless of Ambramovich. All Abramovich has done is draw in more casual supporters and engineer the club's shift from a traditional club to a money making dynasty which represents a lot of things wrong with football.

3. Its their opinion to love/hate Benitez.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The Spanish Waiter back in England :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea have spent £68million on sacking managers since 2004. More than Everton's net spend since the Premier League was founded.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea are looking like more and more of a joke with their dealings with managers. They have an interim manager every season almost


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Segunda Caida said:


> Seen a lot of Chelsea fans fuming already at the decision. He's going to cop a lot of shite from fans regardless of results and I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the hardcore don't bother with games as long as he's there. I know a Villa fan who went around the country with them who didn't go to a single game whilst McLeish was in charge because of the Birmingham connection and his utter hatred for him as a manager.


It was a similar situation to us. Until the last few weeks or so Rovers just hasn't felt like the same club I've been going to for what will be 21 years on New Years Day with the way the owners have disillusioned all the fans, and then there's Kean.

From what went from being a well run local family club to a complete chicken farm, the fans love for the club was just sucked out of us knowing what was going to happen, and then it happened and we were relegated. Attendances dropped by 10k but at least now under Berg we have a manager who doesn't kiss the owners' arses, swallow & repeat their ludicrous statements, make excuses & take non-existent positives for blatantly awful performances and describe being relegated as 'exciting times'.

Finally there's a feel good factor back around the club like there was with Villa when McLeish left.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*






Welcome back to the PL Rafa.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Purple Aki said:


> Rafahahahahaha!
> 
> Rafahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Well I'm bloody conflicted now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Seriously, how do Chelsea fans actually manage to support that club? It's impossible to grow an affinity for a manager, and if you do, then boom, he's sacked. The players are some of the biggest cunts in world football, and they scheme to get managers sacked. The captain is a racist cunt. Almost every player is there to pick up a cheque, they don't give a fuck about the club, bar a few.

I'm not claiming that United or any other clubs have super-loyal, super-nice players and are incredibly loyal to managers (United, Arsenal and Everton excluded there...) but Christ, they're on a different level to Chelsea. Absolute joke of a club, a toy that's tinkered with by some rich Russian cunt.

Christ, I hope Chelsea crash and burn.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I actually think Rafa is a decent manager, but him being at Chelsea seems like a pretty poor fit in all honesty. I'm pretty sure Chelsea hate them man from his time with Liverpool and his fierce rivalry with Mourinho. And apparently Abramovich is desperate for Chelsea to play like Barcelona, and while Rafa may be Spanish, he isn't exactly known for beautiful flowing football.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He could win the league with Chelsea. And if they manage to get through the CL he'd be able to give them a good chance there too.

It's odd, if you'd told me Chelsea would win the league this season I wouldn't really have been fussed. We're obviously not going to win it so as long as it's not United or Everton I don't really care. And I still love Benitez. But the thought of him winning the league with them is a horrid one.

Our home game against Chelsea is the closest to the anniversary. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


>


I had that picture saved for years and any time I would get in to an argument with that lot I would always post it. 

Thanks for sharing it again :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Your just jealous you didn't have a demigod like RAFA :favre3


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm conflicted. I want rafa to do well but I don't want Chelsea to do well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I for one wish the season ended tomorrow. Just got to put up with it. Far from what I want, but I can't make a difference. Hope the team does well. And then sort out this Pep deal.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What reaction do you think he'll get Joel? I can understand you not liking him, the same reason why I would never want Mourinho anywhere near Liverpool. Will he get booed?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> What reaction do you think he'll get Joel? I can understand you not liking him, the same reason why I would never want Mourinho anywhere near Liverpool. Will he get booed?


Exactly. I know our short rivalry with you has been finished for a while, but this appointment has just shitted all over the memories of it. Even though I hate you guys, I enjoyed the rivalry, but now it feels ruined. Mourinho was Chelsea, Benitez was Liverpool and that's how it should be. Neither should be managing the other team due to the history. Mourinho bagged your club, Rafa said somethings about us. That's how it should be. But now Rafa is managing us... It's just not right.

I expect they'll be sombre applause mixed with "One Di Matteo" chants and a little booing, but not overpowering. Roman may be booed if he is at the game too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*You'll still get 3rd spot. Will Rafa do any better with the current group of players than RDM would have? Probably not. Will Torres play every game again now? Definitely. *


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

The title's coming to Chelseaaaa


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> I for one wish the season ended tomorrow. Just got to put up with it. Far from what I want, but I can't make a difference. Hope the team does well. And then sort out this Pep deal.


Cheer up fella. It could've been worse, much worse.:kean


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bubzeh said:


> The title's coming to Chelseaaaa


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Aquilani cost far more than 5 million pounds. Rafa isn't the greatest manager transfer wise, but he's not too bad. Just happens that the mistake of pissing off Xabi and "replacing" him with Aqua was catastrophic. Under Rafa we finished 5th (but won the CL), 3rd, 3rd, 4th, 2nd. Sold Alonso, finished 7th and we haven't recovered. Obviously not helped by Kenny blowing a lot of the money we had from FSG on utter shite. Carroll, Downing, Adam, and to a lesser extent Hendo (b/c i still have some hope for him :side was a huge waste of money. Look at Newcastle, we funded their rise last year. Cabaye, Ba, Cisse all bought or paid for (Ba was a free) from the money we handed over for that numpty Carroll. 



Joel said:


> AVB had us hovering around 4th spot. Roberto Di Matteo has us hovering around 1st spot.
> 
> Yes, AVB got us through to the knockout stages. That's something he has over the man who actually won the competition for us I guess :argh:
> 
> My excuse for not getting out of the group? Not good enough this year. Tactically, RDM did not get it wrong. He just didn't have a Drogba this year. Tactically, AVB got it wrong consistently. And never thought he was wrong, thus never learned.
> 
> I was prepared to give RDM time, because of his achievements last season and what he showed he was building towards this season.
> 
> All AVB showed me last year was that he was a stubborn, impatient fool.


Not good enough? Cmon, your squad this year is far better than your squad last year that won you the damn thing. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Chelsea did the wrong thing by firing AVB. I just think he cops a lot of undeserved criticism from the whole thing. Yes his tactics were just plain wrong on occasion (and still remains wrong at Spurs), and yes, trying to dump out all the older players at once was dumb but he really didn't do too poorly. Its not like he started to drive you into the ground like Hodgson, King Kenny and to a lesser extent Rafa did. 

Bigger loss for Chelsea isn't RDM though, i heard Eva was leaving as well. Huge loss to the club but on the plus side, less stoppages for groin injuries :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Im not sure about the eva thing. its just being spouted by the annoying facebook and twitter groups that make 'jokes'. Havent seen anything about it on the major chelsea blog

as for rafa and transfers, its not like the manager has much of a say in transfers. Thats our director of football's job


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










:jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Who needs manager when we have our resident bond supervillain owner, our racist bicyclist captain, and hot physiotherapist 

its a miracle we even qualify as a football club and not a sitcom on NBC on thursdays


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I don't know what Roman thinks Pep is going to do. He's going to play tiki taka with a midfield of Mikel, Lamps and Ramires with Torres up front instead of Messi or Villa. Yeah right.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :jordan2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm a little surprised Rafa decided to step in for the rest of the season to an extent. He did well for us for the time he was there but he made some strange decisions the last year of his campaign. Selling Alonso was fucked up. I feel for RDM but that's CHEL$KI for ya'.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa did pretty badly at Inter so I am not sure if he is going to do well at Chelsea tbh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa before Roman gave him a call...










Shamelessly stolen from another forum.


----------



## Zen

Torres Averages 2.75 goals per manager. :torres


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *You'll still get 3rd spot. Will Rafa do any better with the current group of players than RDM would have? Probably not. Will Torres play every game again now? Definitely. *


Pretty much what I was gonna say. Rafa should secure you guys Champo league football but that at most. Said it from the start of the season and I'm not gonna change it now, the title will be between the two Manchester clubs with Chelsea finishing pretty comfortably in third while guys like Arsenal, Spurs & Maybe Everton (doubt us tbh) will fight for 4th. 

Honestly not sure what to make of him actually going to Chelsea though. Never really had that level of hatred for Chelsea even during the Rafa/Jose days. Maybe I just don't care since I have no real expectations of Chelsea to be battling for anywhere except 3rd.


----------



## kingfunkel

Rush said:


> Aquilani cost far more than 5 million pounds. Rafa isn't the greatest manager transfer wise, but he's not too bad. Just happens that the mistake of pissing off Xabi and "replacing" him with Aqua was catastrophic


Can't blame Rafa for that, I honestly thought it was a good signing after his performances in Serie A. It was just a case of another player who just couldn't get going in the premier league. There's been a lot of them, foreigners can be indifferent when signed from other countries. Doubt I told you anything you don't already know.

As for RDM was I the only person who didn't rate him?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Aquilani cost far more than 5 million pounds. Rafa isn't the greatest manager transfer wise, but he's not too bad. Just happens that the mistake of pissing off Xabi and "replacing" him with Aqua was catastrophic. Under Rafa we finished 5th (but won the CL), 3rd, 3rd, 4th, 2nd. Sold Alonso, finished 7th and we haven't recovered. Obviously not helped by Kenny blowing a lot of the money we had from FSG on utter shite. Carroll, Downing, Adam, and to a lesser extent Hendo (b/c i still have some hope for him :side was a huge waste of money. Look at Newcastle, we funded their rise last year. Cabaye, Ba, Cisse all bought or paid for (Ba was a free) from the money we handed over for that numpty Carroll.
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough? Cmon, your squad this year is far better than your squad last year that won you the damn thing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think Chelsea did the wrong thing by firing AVB. I just think he cops a lot of undeserved criticism from the whole thing. Yes his tactics were just plain wrong on occasion (and still remains wrong at Spurs), and yes, trying to dump out all the older players at once was dumb but he really didn't do too poorly. Its not like he started to drive you into the ground like Hodgson, King Kenny and to a lesser extent Rafa did.
> 
> Bigger loss for Chelsea isn't RDM though, i heard Eva was leaving as well. Huge loss to the club but on the plus side, less stoppages for groin injuries :side:


Rush seems to have a hard on for AVB. Defending him at every chance.

On Benitez's appointment, I really don't know what to expect. We tend to perform better when we get a new manager so I'm hoping that the trend continues. Will be interesting to see what formation and line up he'd come up with.

On RDM's sacking, I do feel for him but truth to be told he also had his fair share of mistakes. He never really sorted out our troubles (esp defensive). 

Mata/Hazard/Oscar aren't helping the full backs(whoever is playing on the flank that is), our DMFs are a bit poor as well, and our CB's have been average at best with Luiz piss poor. We also lack width upfront plus an actual goal scorer. Just when RDM realized the time was up for Torres and Luiz, who have been dreadful, it was too late to cry.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Honestly, even if Rafa wins the CL, PL, and FA Cup Treble--he still won't be appointed if Pep gave the nod for the Chelsea job! What's the point honestly? Ancelotti won the Prem and FA Cup double and finished second next season, and still got sacked. And, Ancelotti is a proven manager. He's not in the RDM mold as much as I think RDM is a super cool guy.

Why would Chelsea want to sack RDM when he has done NOTHING wrong--considering their desired manager isn't even ready for the job? He just won the CL and FA Cup, damnit. It might be a fluke, but again--it's no fluke when you do it for the first time in your history and beat Barca and Munich to achieve the CL. Why not just wait until the season-end? Sure, if Chelsea win the PL, it wouldn't sound as bad, but they won't persist with Rafa even so... It makes you wonder what Chelsea's owner wants...




Silent Alarm said:


> Seriously, how do Chelsea fans actually manage to support that club? It's impossible to grow an affinity for a manager, and if you do, then boom, he's sacked. The players are some of the biggest cunts in world football, and they scheme to get managers sacked. The captain is a racist cunt. Almost every player is there to pick up a cheque, they don't give a fuck about the club, bar a few.
> 
> I'm not claiming that United or any other clubs have super-loyal, super-nice players and are incredibly loyal to managers (United, Arsenal and Everton excluded there...) but Christ, they're on a different level to Chelsea. Absolute joke of a club, a toy that's tinkered with by some rich Russian cunt.
> 
> Christ, I hope Chelsea crash and burn.


This is how I feel.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Oh look another Chelsea muppet. Enjoy Rafa Abk, he'll be gone at the end of the season. As for AVB, i defend him when its necessary. He cops a fuckload of undeserved criticism (on top of the stuff he deserves)



kingfunkel said:


> Can't blame Rafa for that, I honestly thought it was a good signing after his performances in Serie A. It was just a case of another player who just couldn't get going in the premier league. There's been a lot of them, foreigners can be indifferent when signed from other countries. Doubt I told you anything you don't already know.
> 
> As for RDM was I the only person who didn't rate him?


He bought him coming off a big injury and im pretty sure he was still injured when he was signed. Its never a smart thing to buy a guy coming off an injury.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Aquilani cost far more than 5 million pounds. Rafa isn't the greatest manager transfer wise, but he's not too bad. Just happens that the mistake of pissing off Xabi and "replacing" him with Aqua was catastrophic. Under Rafa we finished 5th (but won the CL), 3rd, 3rd, 4th, 2nd. Sold Alonso, finished 7th and we haven't recovered. Obviously not helped by Kenny blowing a lot of the money we had from FSG on utter shite. Carroll, Downing, Adam, and *to a lesser extent Hendo (b/c i still have some hope for him :side* was a huge waste of money. Look at Newcastle, we funded their rise last year. Cabaye, Ba, Cisse all bought or paid for (Ba was a free) from the money we handed over for that numpty Carroll.


MOTM last weekend obv. HIS TIME IS COMING :hendo


I really liked RDM and how Chelsea were playing this year, so to see him be sacked sux. I think he'd be a decent fit at QPR, even if I want them to go down. Rafa's obviously been brought in to get the best out of :torres, but other than that I don't know how much better he'll do than Di Matteo. Suppose time will tell though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Wonder why chelsea never give :arry a call


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yes, it is true. Supporting Chelsea can sometimes be like how a woman will stay in an abusive relationship. You keep telling yourself that it's okay and he really loves you but he still knocks you around every time he's had a few drinks.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/22/mark-clattenburg-cleared-fa-mikel



> The Football Association will take no action against Mark Clattenburg over a complaint by Chelsea that he used a racist remark towards Mikel John Obi.
> 
> The FA has decided there is "no case to answer" over the allegation the referee said "shut up you monkey" to the midfielder during the match against Manchester United on 28 October.
> 
> An FA statement also said the complaint by Mikel's team-mate Ramires was "made in good faith". Mikel himself did not hear the alleged comment.


It seems Chelsea just can't stay out of the news at the moment. I feel bad for Clattenburg, he's been forced to miss games and had his reputation dragged through the dirt, all because of a big misunderstanding. Chelsea players really are some of the most loathsome, arrogant cretins in the game.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea players are a bunch of lying bastards. Throw the book at them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He probably said "I couldn't give a monkeys" when a Chelsea player protested something, pathetic to even call it up anyway, especially coming from Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> He probably said "I couldn't give a monkeys" when a Chelsea player protested something, pathetic to even call it up anyway, especially coming from Chelsea.


It's not pathetic if they genuinely thought they heard something wrong.

Don't really know what happens to the club from here though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea's statement has not included any apology to Clattenburg


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Someone who represents the referee's union was just on the radio and he says Clattenburg didn't say "Couldn't give a monkeys". I assume he's spoken to the man himself to be able to publicly deny that. It's not known what was said exactly. Will be interesting to see what happens to Mikel though now that he's facing a charge from the FA for being abusive towards Clattenburg in the referee's office.

Chelsea have released a statement regarding the whole thing, and there's not even a hint of an apology towards Clattenburg. A bit classless considering the crap he's gone through because of this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Don't think I've been more embarrassed of being a Chelsea supporter than this week. It's like a running nightmare. I wonder what the hell is going to happen tomorrow? A Rafa fact rant?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea as a whole is a fucking disgrace. Racist captain, fans that back him and chant disgusting remarks at Anton Ferdinand in support, arrogant players who force out a manager because they're dropped and told something they don't like to hear, managers sacked left right & centre, then these accusations. Their attitude on the pitch towards refs has been disgraceful too. Asbolute scum that club.

*Edit:* You can add shooting work experiences to that and shagging other players & best friend's partners.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Surely, going by the Suarez precedent, Clattenburg is guilty simply for saying what he said, regardless of context?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Surely, going by the Suarez precedent, Clattenburg is guilty simply for saying what he said, regardless of context?


Wasn't the Suarez context repeatedly and with the intent to wind up an opposition player in the worst way? Seems like that was a pretty important part of why he received that punishment.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Surely, going by the Suarez precedent, Clattenburg is guilty simply for saying what he said, regardless of context?


eh?? nothing has come out of what clattenburg said

Dont know what you're getting at with the context thing, its clear what context in which suarez was banned for


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Wasn't the Suarez context repeatedly and with the intent to wind up an opposition player in the worst way? Seems like that was a pretty important part of why he received that punishment.


Evra said he said one thing in a certain manner. Suarez said he said something else in a different manner. The FA believed Evra despite no evidence other than Evra's word. By saying he said something, even something unoffensive, Suarez fucked himself over.

They used the argument that in the heat of the moment Suarez could only have spoken in an offensive manner. By that logic Clattenburg could only have been speaking in an offensive manner considering he was arguing with the Chelsea players.

It's all a load of bollocks. No real interest in tackling racism, just trying to look good.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> eh?? nothing has come out of what clattenburg said
> 
> Dont know what you're getting at with the context thing, its clear what context in which suarez was banned for


I must have misread the post. Didn't it state he said something to do with "monkey"? And the context wasn't clear considering well known wind up merchant Luis Suarez has never in his past had one incidance of using racist language. From a man who has bit the opposition he done well to keep that in control until he met Evra.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> I must have misread the post. Didn't it state he said something to do with "monkey"? And the context wasn't clear considering well known wind up merchant Luis Suarez has never in his past had one incidance of using racist language. From a man who has bit the opposition he done well to keep that in control until he met Evra.


He was accused of saying it but he didn't, whereas we all know what that filthy excuse of a human being and chief thundercunt Suarez said.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Oh look another Chelsea muppet. *Enjoy Rafa Abk, he'll be gone at the end of the season.* As for AVB, i defend him when its necessary. He cops a fuckload of undeserved criticism (on top of the stuff he deserves)
> 
> 
> 
> He bought him coming off a big injury and im pretty sure he was still injured when he was signed. Its never a smart thing to buy a guy coming off an injury.


Pretty sure he'll be gone at the end of the season unless he does something extraordinary or at least when Pep isn't coming. Not a big fan of him btw, just saying how I'm indifferent about the whole sacking and hiring managers thing. It's a norm at this point. Fucking pathetic. 

I'm a :mourinho guy.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Abk™;12297287 said:


> Pretty sure he'll be gone at the end of the season unless he does something extraordinary or at least when Pep isn't coming. Not a big fan of him btw, just saying how I'm indifferent about the whole sacking and hiring managers thing. It's a norm at this point. Fucking pathetic.
> 
> I'm a :mourinho guy.


Robbie did something extraordinary and he still got the boot. Pep would be mad to go to Chelsea, absolutely fucking stark raving bonkers.










*"WIBBLE!!!"*


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yeah, right. 

Roman is the main culprit. He buys a player and wants the player to be thrusted into the team even though the said player is either a flop or is underperforming. The Sheva/Mou situation springs to mind. Now the Torres, Luiz vs RDM situation is the latest. Will be interesting to see what Rafa does in regard to Torres.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Can Chelsea just sell Mata and Oscar so that there's literally no redeeming qualities left about that club. I'm not one of them people what hates a club regardless of the people there but Chelsea FC as a collective group of people are fucking awful. It'd be one thing if it was just them having cunts like Terry and Cole playing for them but by all regards the people running it are just as bad too. It was always inevitable that every party was going to end up coming out of this situation looking bad. Even though Clattenburg's been cleared now, the damage to his reputation and what he's been put through is appalling and can't just be cancelled. Can the FA be stupid enough to assign him another Chelsea match in his carear? At this point it honestly wouldn't shock me and that's what the game has come to.

Regardless though I'm still supporting Chelsea on Sunday :terry*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> _Can Chelsea just sell Mata and Oscar so that there's literally no redeeming qualities left about that club. I'm not one of them people what hates a club regardless of the people there but Chelsea FC as a collective group of people are fucking awful. It'd be one thing if it was just them having cunts like Terry and Cole playing for them but by all regards the people running it are just as bad too. It was always inevitable that every party was going to end up coming out of this situation looking bad. Even though Clattenburg's been cleared now, the damage to his reputation and what he's been put through is appalling and can't just be cancelled. *Can the FA be stupid enough to assign him another Chelsea match in his carear?* At this point it honestly wouldn't shock me and that's what the game has come to.
> 
> Regardless though I'm still supporting Chelsea on Sunday :terry_


Me & my mate were chatting about that before, and we both said there was no way he could referee a Chelsea match again. The worst thing about is I'm positive the Chelsea fans will boo him like they did with Ferdinand. They'd probably chant "You know what you are" at Clattenburg too. As bad as the players and Roman are, *some* of their fans are absolute low life scum too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

well to be fair most clubs have fan who wouldnt exactly be too kind if an incident like this went down with

management making us all look like fucking retards. but i wont comment on the clattenberg thing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Clattenburg will probably turn down the chance to officiate another Chelsea game. And he probably wouldn't be given one anymore.

Mission accomplished :terry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> well to be fair most clubs have fan who wouldnt exactly be too kind if an incident like this went down with


Sure, every club has idiots. It's just Chelsea have recent history with this sort of thing. Chanting "Anton Ferdinand you know what you are" was absolutely disgusting. It was as bad as or worse as the Stoke fans constant booing of Aaron Ramsey.

For those fans to chant that at Ferdinand after clearly seeing what Terry called him and to continue to after the bullshit defence Terry came up with was just appalling. There's absolutely no need to boo Clattenburg. He's done nothing wrong whatsoever. Ramires' accusation wasn't just dismissed, it was contradicted. One man's account caused all this fuss. Clattenburg's the victim here like Ferdinand was. If he receives abuse it would be despicable. Unfortunately however, with the Chelsea fans, and it's a minority I'm sure, it's probably expected.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

well what about those hillsbrough, munich, evra and that other incidents by fans


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> well what about those hillsbrough, munich, evra and that other incidents by fans


Absolutely disgusting but separate incidents. I was only talking about Clattenburg. The Hillsbrough/Munich chants, as wrong as they are, are chanted because of rivalries between clubs. The treatment of Ferdinand was different though, targeting an individual who was nothing but a victim because the fans in question were standing up for their racist scumbag of a captain who was clearly in the wrong.

That in no terms is meant to defend or play down the Hillsbrough/Munich chants which are absolutely horrific.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Good read - http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...ist-chelsea-ramires?cat=football&type=article

Every clubs have fans who are idiots and they come out more when there's an off the pitch incident/story involving the Club. Just that Chelsea have had a lot of chances for their fans to embarass themselves in recent years.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Look way I see it there is no reason to boo any player. Unless hes really annoying, in which case its fine. Like roony and rio. especially rio, i really find that guy annoying as hell on twitter, and not in an amusing way like cole.

As for the clattenberg issue, honestly. There is no possible reason for anyone to be mad. The situation resolved in the best way possible. He didnt turn out to be racist. Ramires made the right decision to report what he thought was abuse. And The club reported the decision to the FA. The FA investigated and FA reached the conclusion it was just a misunderstanding. Case closed. Except for mikel losing it when he was told he was racially abused. Which he admitted and will be punished for most likely. Which is fine, racism or not, violence isnt the answer

Unfortunately, alot of wacko fans will hate clattenberg for it. And the media will go after chelsea and mikel for it


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Technically speaking Chelsea didn't do anything wrong. Yes Ramires was right to report the incident if he heard what he heard. Could he have acted less hastily before reporting the incident? Tried to gather the evidence and confirm his suspicions of what he heard rather than reporting it seemingly as soon as he came off the pitch? Yes. It's a PR nightmare for Chelsea though and Chelsea are a club who don't need to force PR nightmares upon themselves.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Ramires probably could have acted better. But hes a nice guy and he was just looking out for his friend. Tensions were high post match so i suppose he wasnt thinking straight

However, he did report it. Now the problem is how Chelsea reacted. If they just brushed it under the carpet, and then that got leaked, imagine the field day the media would have with that. "CONTROVERSY AS CLUB HIDES OWN PLAYERS RACIAL ABUSE". could absolutely wreck the lockerroom. Basically damned if you, damned if you dont

Shit only got really retarded when the Society of Black lawyers tried to make a name for themselves and tried to sue Clattenberg without even consulting mikel, or chelsea, or anyone. They were just looking to start problems


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Yeah the Black Lawyers shit was baffling and they did a great job of ruining their reputation. Produced Clark Carlisle basically telling them to fuck off though so it was worth it. 

Chelsea refusing to apologise to Clattenburg in there statement is the part that pisses me off. Like there's no reason for them to not publicly apologise for the unnecessary stress they've put him under these past few weeks. They don't even have to mean it. Just put a basic apology in your statement and then move on to the Rafa press conference. Hopefully Clattenburg gets the compensation payoff he's warranted for it.*


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea always make it harder for themselves by not going about things properly when it comes to making statements. All they needed to do was apologise to Clattenburg, say it was a misunderstanding and move on. instead they come out on the defensive, just like they did with the terry incident. That's the thing that gets me the most, not the accusation itself, but the way they handle these things.

I understand that the fans will defend the club no matter what, but every time I hear them boo Anton Ferdinand,it just irritates the fuck out of me. They seem to think the world is against them and that everything that's happened is part of a conspiracy against the club. I realise that not all CFC fans are like that, but it's not something you really see with other clubs, at least not in such a blatant way. Now any time there's the slightest bit of controversy involving CFC, they are going to be under immense scrutiny. It's ruining their reputation, and the people in charge are just embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea fans can hide behind the ''Oh the club did the right thing in reporting it'' excuse but any right thinking and sensible person can see it was an attempt to ruin a ref who they thought screwed them. The allegation was made public almost immediately after the game, there was no trying to keep it quiet and let the FA deal with it. They knew what they were doing. And now it's been proven that Clattenburg is innocent, they won't even offer as much as a ''Our bad, sorry.''

And Ramires, what the fuck does he know? He can't speak English yet he can understand the phrase ''Shut up you monkey'' (which was never actually said...) but he conveniently can't remember when it actually happened? Gimme a break.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

tbf half of english speaking populations can barely speak english properly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

um, this is england.

there was zero chance anything was ever gonna be kept quiet. unless youre unfamiliar with the english press

but yeah im with silent alarm, if a player is racially abused after a game, he should not announce it or go immediately to the FA. if a player reports this kind of thing, quite frankly they're damaging this great sport


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> um, this is england.
> 
> there was zero chance anything was ever gonna be kept quiet. unless youre unfamiliar with the english press
> 
> but yeah im with silent alarm, if a player is racially abused after a game, he should not announce it or go immediately to the FA. *if a player reports this kind of thing, quite frankly they're damaging this great sport*


That isn't what I'm saying and you know it. Don't straw man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

yeah it's not really failing to report racism if there's no racism. it's unavoidable that a circus will be made about any sort of incident like this


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Its not a straw argument. Ramires thought he heard racism and reported it. Way he did it could have been handled but I dont see how its THAT different. Someoen heard racism, he went to the officials. Ramires isnt exactly the sketchiest character. The guy more or less is pretty damn harmless. 

I'll be the first to admit the FA are jackasses, but they admitted it too. They said everything was upto code. Not reporting would have leaked out and caused problems.

The only thing left that actually needs to be done is an apology from Chelsea and Ramires to clattenberg. It wont happen from Chelsea but Rami might. Also Mikel threatening to break Clattenberg's legs

I will say this though, if I ran chelsea I wouldnt have done it. Racist or not I think we're all sick of this shit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










bye bye leslie


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

QPR sack Mark Hughes

:arry ready to pounce or maybe it will be the GOAT :kean

Who is better? Only way to find out....


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fire the manager one day before they face Man Utd?

Smart move QPR :fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*and their next 3 fixtures after that are Sunderland - Villa - Wigan. So yeah odd time. At least give him until the end of the year or them 3 fixtures where they can get points from. Managers don't get time these days so you basically need to be a great manager in the short term or you're useless.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

i would assume they've pulled the trigger with 'arry's camp saying he was very interested in the ukraine job. imagine those poor bastards trying to understand him :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Everyone reporting that it's :arry

He's gonna find it hard to bankrupt QPR like he did with nearly all his other clubs, but then again.....

January Transfer Window is just around the corner :redknapp :redknapp :redknapp


----------



## CGS

Lolhugehes overdue tbh. Surprised to see arry in the frame for the job.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Hughes should have never been given the Q.P.R job but why sack him 27 hours before an away game vs Man Utd... Why not sack him last sunday and give someone else 2 weeks to work with the players before the next home game not 1 week. A new manager could have used the Man UTd game to try an initial idea out now that time is wasted.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

You just fucking know that QPR will get their shit together for 90 minutes tomorrow and get a result, and then go back to being shit.

They need Joey Barton back. We all need Joey Barton back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:fergie 's statue










not too sure on the likeness ep


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

so in debt you've got a blind statue maker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If you squinted and looked at it from really far away it might look like a younger version of Fergie.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Silent Alarm said:


> You just fucking know that QPR will get their shit together for 90 minutes tomorrow and get a result, and then go back to being shit.
> 
> They need Joey Barton back. We all need Joey Barton back.


We'll win 1-0 or 2-1 in a shit performance or QPR will do a game raising cup final supremo performance and snatch a win.


Also, i can fap to this :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Why the hell wasn't Djemba-Djemba invited?!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

statue looks looks like daniel craig after gaining 50 pounds


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Hughes is sacked, Moyes contract is up at the end of the season..

Noooo! Dear God, please, I'll take Rafahahahahaha over him anyday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Don't need to worry about Moyes leaving for Q.P.R Mozza




















































Since he's going to Spurs when they eventually sack AVB :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Wait Moyes contract is up? rumours that fergie will retire at the end of the season. :side: :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

fergie will probably be managing united a few years past when hes dead

they'll just toss the statue onto the sidelines to replace him. its not like tactically there will be that much of a difference. and giggs and scholes will most likely still be starting


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

January window should be more lulzworthy with Arry involved. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Moyes first signing at Utd

:fellaini1 35million

:fergie :suarez1 :fellaini2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



God™ said:


> January window should be more lulzworthy with Arry involved. Looking forward to it.


Deadline day interviews with him in his car.

:arry


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

"He'd wash your car for a tenner that cunt."

Best description of Harry Redknapp I've ever heard.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> Moyes first signing at Utd
> 
> :fellaini1 35million
> 
> :fergie :suarez1 :fellaini2


fans would probably get on their knees and give moyes a blowjob if he did that

last new united central midfielder was in the 80s


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> fans would probably get on their knees and give moyes a blowjob if he did that
> 
> last new united central midfielder was in the 80s


What about the GOAT? :carrick :carrick :carrick

Speaking of midfielders, Lucas played an hour for the u21s today 
:stevie :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> fans would probably get on their knees and give moyes a blowjob if he did that
> 
> last new united central midfielder was in the 80s



Awkward moment when you realise you put 80's and not 90's.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> Speaking of midfielders, Lucas played an hour for the u21s today
> :stevie :suarez1


I saw that, how the fuck did they pull that one off?

"Er yeah, this is a new lad called, erm, Luc As, he's only twenty like... what?... yeah he does look a bit like him doesn't he, anyway as I was saying..."


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Awkward moment when you realise you put 80's and not 90's.


no no, that was on purpose.

exaggerating for effect


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Irish Jet said:


>


:lol :lol.

For the record i'd be pissed if it's moyes but could be worse rafa could be the manager :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Gold Chains, you're really pushing my buttons lately. 

We all know we're going to end up with Paul 'fucks hookers over car bonnits' Jewell.



The Arseache Kid said:


> I saw that, how the fuck did they pull that one off?
> 
> "Er yeah, this is a new lad called, erm, Luc As, he's only twenty like... what?... yeah he does look a bit like him doesn't he, anyway as I was saying..."


The under 21's are allowed 3 over age players.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> I saw that, how the fuck did they pull that one off?
> 
> "Er yeah, this is a new lad called, erm, Luc As, he's only twenty like... what?... yeah he does look a bit like him doesn't he, anyway as I was saying..."


:balo2

I think a couple of over-age players are allowed in each team, not that rules should 
ever apply to GOATS like Lucas :jordan2


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If Rafa does not start MAZACAR on Sunday, I can tell you that I'm going to absolutely hate the rest of this season. This will make or break it for me.



The Arseache Kid said:


> I saw that, how the fuck did they pull that one off?
> 
> "Er yeah, this is a new lad called, erm, Luc As, he's only twenty like... what?... yeah he does look a bit like him doesn't he, anyway as I was saying..."


You can have 3 players over the age of 21.



Redead said:


> no no, that was on purpose.
> 
> exaggerating for effect


Got to excuse the Mancs. They don't quite get it all the time :terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Great, now we get another "'Arry houdini" display but this time with a club no-one wants to see. You just know he's going to somehow save them. Wish they'd just GTFO immediately.

:arry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

qpr by no means have a bad squad

just shit management


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Magsimus said:


> Great, now we get another "'Arry houdini" display but this time with a club no-one wants to see. You just know he's going to somehow save them. Wish they'd just GTFO immediately.
> 
> :arry


Ohh they will stay up now for sure and be top 10 next season.

Classic :redknapp


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

'Arry should have got the call from us instead of Rafa. I want neither, but I'd prefer 'Arry.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Magsimus said:


> Great, now we get another "'Arry houdini" display but this time with a club no-one wants to see. You just know he's going to somehow save them. Wish they'd just GTFO immediately.
> 
> :arry


U mad that Newcastle's legendary scouting team must now take a backseat to the GOAT wheeler dealer in the transfer window? :redknapp :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If it weren't for Droopy spending money the club doesn't have and leaving them once he bankrupts them, I'd love him at us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

id prefer 'arry, marginally

not sure what point hed do though, since only thing hes good for is transfers and our manager doesnt run that


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He did have Spurs playing some good stuff last season. Although with Modric, Bale and van der Vaart, I guess that is not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Is this what it's come to for chelsea fans kinda wishing and imagining they had :arry as boss. :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

at this point i still wish my last season nominee was considered










other options include










and rifle wielding cole










and John terry's exercise bike


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Speaking of Eva sup with all the rumors this week of her leaving? I mean right now I'm guessing it's all just social network bullshit but man if that was true Chelsea just got even more hated


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

nah shes still staying

dont really see what the physio team has to do with the manager. especially seeing as shes genuinely really good at her job


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> nah shes still staying
> 
> dont really see what the physio team has to do with the manager. especially seeing as shes genuinely really good at her job


You could say she's raising the bar for physios everywhere

But that aint all she's raising......:stuff


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Harry Redknapp to attend QPR's game at Manchester United tomorrow. Kevin Bond and Joe Jordan set to join backroom staff


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I swear that's just a statue of Scholes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> He did have Spurs playing some good stuff last season. Although with Modric, Bale and van der Vaart, I guess that is not a hard thing to do.


To be fair, he also had us playing decent stuff with Jenas, Palacios and Pavlyuchenko in the same line up :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

And then :arry lost his mind and starting playing Modric as a winger

And then refused to ever ever drop VDV no matter how bad he got

He had odd moments


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yay. :arry is now QPR manager!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










CORRUPT CORRUPT FILTH DISGUSTING FUCK THE FA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

fucking FA. those 31 seconds cost us our last 5 matches


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Tottenham striker target hints at Chelsea transfer desire


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Harry at QPR means Deadline Day just became unmissable

Will be interesting to see what happens in the next few weeks with them although I hope they crash and burn


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

A chelsea with misfiring strikers, insane owner and fucked up manager guarantees the perfect storm on deadline day

unless they let Emanelo make sane and rational buys. Which is impossible


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

N'GOG to Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

PSG twitter reveals Cole is joining in summer. Then deletes it

Goddamn, how can Cole leave us? Was it really about the money? I never had the guy pegged for a mercenary 








:cashley


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:wenger


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

dem Baggies. 

lol at Mike Dean completely bottling sending O'Shea off :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

oooohhhhhh that's a peach of a goal from Gera


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

oh wow mignolet. sunderland having a mare.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What the fuck was that?

Bah gawd.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lol O'Shea.

"All clear. Everybody calm the fuck down.

What?! No! Nooooooo!"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

steve bruce's fault.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Lindegaard, Rafa, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Fletch, Scholes, Young, Rooney, Welbeck, Van Persie
> Subs: De Gea, Jones, Anderson, Smalling, Chicharito, Cleverley, Powell


wish :fergie would just stick with de Gea


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Why doesn't :fergie play Cleverley and Anderson more often in Prem games? :fergie


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That's a fucking dive by Ridgewell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

johnson didn't even touch him? poor penalty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

SESSEGNON

should be 2-2.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lukaku, such a beast.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Game over, 4-2. Fortune with the goal.

Lukaku. Beast.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Our best striker is a WBA sub :kenny


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lukaku excites me. He has wonderful skill for a big guy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

can't wait until lukaku finishes growing.






















































naaaht.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Baggies gonna get Top4? :Hutz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I fucking never like our team selections.

Dyer vs Fletcher in midfield?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Our best striker is a WBA sub :kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

qpr starting granero on the bench.

starts kieron dyer.

lolbowen


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So the United/Rangers game is kicking-off a little bit late because Cesar has got the wrong color tape on around his socks

:arry really does have his work cut out this time


----------



## Shepard

Depressing game. Felt we matched them and looked the better team in the first half. Sessegnon carried us a bit but if he keeps that up i don't mind. Only saw aj lunge in for the pen from my seat so didnt find out it was a dive till after. Gutted. Can't bag mignolet either after his top form in more or less every other game. If cattermole is out again then welp.

Arry effect will probably have them beat us on Tuesday  6 points from the home games against them and reading and everything is better. Im apprehensive though. 

Also lukaku is such a great player to watch. Constant threat and if you put him with MAZACAR it could be scary tbh.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

How has Scholes not been booked yet?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

2 yellow card tackles from scholes, not a yellow so far

would be outrage if suarez made one of those tackles.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

...and a dive.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Young is so out of his depth with United it's scary. Welbeck is having just a mare of a season, Ferguson is only starting him to give him games at this point. Awful performance.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Young going down easier than a $20 hooker. What a shock.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Zombies.

Maybe the most depressing half of football from United I've ever seen at Old Trafford. Against fucking QPR.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

M'Bia the GOAT fullback, lol. He's had a good match.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

taarabt has somehow managed to be qpr's best and worst player.

so are the calls of 'i wish we were playing manchester city next week' still going around?

qpr fans chanting 2-1 and we fucked up :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Oh my god at Young, oh my fucking God.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Mackie is a solid player. I don't know why he doesn't get more game time for QPR.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

jeez, if we have a defensive crisis, what is happening at the THEATRE OF DREAMS!?!?!?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So, so deserved.

This United team is a fucking disgrace. Young should never play for the club again.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:fergie :fergie :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

scholes should be off by now. hopefully suarez-esque outrage follows.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I've got Man Utd on my coupon but Annan Athletic are in the process are busting it big time so...

JAMIE FUCKING MACKIE :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

downing cops a lot of shit but it's not like ashley young is much better.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

MY FUCKING BOY JONNY!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

EVANS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Anderson has completely changed the game. A midfielder who can actually fucking move.

FLETCHSEX!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

DARREN FLETCHER, GET INNNN


what a moment for him, first league start in about a year


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao marking. :lmao :lmao so bad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We're winning, so we should revert to zombie style.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

gonna have to start putting money on Man Utd to win from behind


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

ANDERSON BEASTING!

Should play every fucking game. By a mile our best midfielder.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:arry

No spirit, collapse at first sign of pressure. Got a lot of work to do :redknapp


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Welbeck really needs to be taken off. Having a mare.

Get Powell on.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Did anyone really think that lead would last? :fergie

:bron3


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Everton can't seem to hold on to a lead anymore


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:javy fantasy points :jordan2

but United winning :downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Anderson comes on and almost immediately completely revamps our midfield single-handedly. Fuck knows what he needs to do to start a game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

apparently norwich equaliser came off a free kick given to norwich after their player fell over missing a kick.

surely not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently norwich equaliser came off a free kick given to norwich after their player fell over missing a kick.
> 
> surely not.


Sounds fair to me.

I need Wilshere to score me some fantasy points now.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*






:lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It's ridiculous that Mancini seemingly took offence to that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Quite fancy Villa here. They've been better than the results showed against United/City.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*











.... :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

so whats the betting after anderson changed to game today, giggs starts ahead of him on wednesday


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I remember when Agbonlahor had some sort of pace.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*We suck. That's all. Thank fuck for Super Anderson. *


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We're shit but 3 points so yay.

Siya QPR, enjoy the Championship. I'm sure the likes of Cesar, Cisse, Taarabt and M'bia will stick around when you're playing down there. Useless pack of cunts.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Well this is dull so far.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Silent Alarm said:


> We're shit but 3 points so yay.
> 
> Siya QPR, enjoy the Championship. I'm sure the likes of Cesar, Cisse, *Taarabt* and M'bia will stick around when you're playing down there. Useless pack of cunts.


*The same Taarabt who played for them in the Championship? 

They're still not that far of the pack and they've got a decent run coming up where expect them to pick some points up under Harry. Under Hughes I would have agreed but :redknapp is a big difference and there's still plenty of games left along with a transfer window. I'm not saying they will stay up but it's far from a foregone conclusion that anything will happen at this stage in the season.

I can't believe Fergie keeps playing Welbeck out left. Seems like it's just to keep him happy by playing him in games but surely he can't be happy playing in a position he's so useless in. Van Persie was literally non existent today besides messing up a couple of good chances. Fletcher playing 2 games in a week is encouraging. Aint gonna happen but we need to move away from Carrick/Scholes/Giggs in the middle towards Fletcher/Anderson/Cleverly.*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:fergie plays Welbeck on the wing and leaves Cleverley on the bench

:woy plays Welbeck as a striker and starts Cleverley for England

:woy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :fergie ??????

:terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Cleverley isn't good enough to start anyways. Anderson's been light years ahead of him and pretty much all of our other midfielders this season.

Starting Young on a consistent basis is going to give me cancer. He's Nani without the good. Just the bad. He belongs back at Villa, that's his level.

I feel bad for Welbeck, he's seriously struggling right now and these games on the wing are doing him no good. It's just looking like there's no space for him in the squad, as I said before it was like Ferguson was playing him for the sake of getting him games. He's an incredible talent and a guy I really love rooting for, but he looks like the major negative from the RVP signing, I think he may look to leave soon.

Rooney was named MOTM on the stream I was watching, which was laughable. Guy's like Torres, physically shot. He's lost any kind of explosiveness and relies now on his footballing intelligence and ability, because he has nothing else. The teenager that used to run at and tear apart defenses is long, long gone.

Evans isn't getting enough credit these days. He's become a really top defender. Heroic goal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

One shot on target. Lulz.

Pitiful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I remember last season United fans in here were angry when Evans was starting. "Why is Evans starting over Smalling and Jones, blah blah blah!!!!!!".

That game sucked.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Need a goal. Sub off Giroud, put Coquelin on. :wenger


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Everton and Spurs dropping points last weekend, and now Everton and Arsenal so far this weekend.
Seems like nobody wants Top4 except this guy :suarez1


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Settling for a draw against the third worst team what a waste of time. Podolskis worst game by far in an arsenal shirt, Ox was fucking woeful like usual, I really don't see the hype about him at all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Thank fuck i was out all day and didn't have to put up with that shit and even more depressing reading the comments back on here (as usual either the anti united lot wanking themselves over united been behind or us sad glum utd fans moaning), glad for fletch shame i missed that moment will have to catch it later. I knew we'd be shit again but it would have been nice to come home and find out we were class but 3 points is 3 points.

So ando was pretty good again? please just fucking start him with carrick, clev or whoever.


Young just fuck off :fergie.

Realise it's west ham next, fuck that for long balls i'll just save the trouble and put myself to sleep before the game.


----------



## wwffan2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

What a close game today in premier league between manchester united and qpr


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Anderson and at times fletch (old darren before sickness mainly) are the only two cm's at united that drive from midfield and make forward runs WITH the ball.

Loved the fletcher goal he deserves that moment.


----------



## Flux

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

How much of a dickhead is Michael Owen?

"They're top of the table, through the champions league and near the top of the prem"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



FluxCapacitor said:


> How much of a dickhead is Michael Owen?
> 
> "They're top of the table, through the champions league and near the top of the prem"


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That strike against the post by Lukaku

SLAP


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Top quality reffing by Howard Webb, not giving one of the most blatant penalties you'll ever see.

:webb

Nice hat trick Geordie Goatmez.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Jordi Gomez for Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Some of the taches on show recently have been superb.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger is ready to make a shock £10million move for Liverpool's out-of-favour winger Stewart Downing in the January transfer window.
> Wenger was outbid by Liverpool when he wanted to sign Downing in 2011 as a replacement for Samir Nasri and now believes he can rescue his career after the England international's torrid time at Anfield.
> 
> Current Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers does not want Downing, who has lost form and confidence since his £20m switch to Merseyside.
> But Wenger is convinced he has the technical ability to fit in at Arsenal and would provide balance to his team on the left flank.
> Downing can also play left-back, which has been Arsenal's problem position this season.
> Capped 34 times, Downing was hailed as a new Kop hero when signed by Kenny Dalglish following an electric spell with Aston Villa.
> But he failed to contribute a Premier League goal or assist in his first season and has been publicly criticised by Rodgers for a lack of work-rate in the current campaign.
> Liverpool may try to use Arsenal's interest as currency to land Theo Walcott, who only has six months left on his contract at the Emirates.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Liverpool-flop-Stewart-Downing.html#comments


:wenger :downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Here's an idea Wenger... We'll take Walcott in a swap deal and you can keep the 10 million(Y)


----------



## Death Rider

Omg please let that happen. Wenger has well and truly lost the plot if he is stupid enough to waste 10m on downing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So downing goes from going back to boro on loan which didn't obviously happen and now he's signing for arsenal.

DailyFail logic (Y)


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It's all very well saying SAF is making brilliant substitutions, but you then have to question why he isn't starting these players if they're so effective. I guess it doesn't matter too much as long as they keep winning. Points on the board and all that.

Also, Tom Cleverley has never seemed amazing to me, but people seem to keep talking about him as a great prospect, why? 

He's 23 and has only played 25 games for United. 7 More than 21-year-old Oscar at Chelsea, 44 less than 20-year-old Wilshere for Arsenal and 3 less than 21-year-old Oriol Romeu (who to be honest, is fairly useless). And it seems that for most of these games, all Cleverley seems to accomplish is beating his own world record of 5-yard sideways passes to Scholes.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Bet Wenger would have taken Joe Cole too before Joe stuffed those Young Boys during the week :downing
He won't have liked what Cole did to them because.......

:wenger likes Young Boys

:cashley


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



I Curry I said:


> It's all very well saying SAF is making brilliant substitutions, but you then have to question why he isn't starting these players if they're so effective. I guess it doesn't matter too much as long as they keep winning. Points on the board and all that.
> 
> Also, Tom Cleverley has never seemed amazing to me, but people seem to keep talking about him as a great prospect, why?
> 
> He's 23 and has only played 25 games for United. 7 More than 21-year-old Oscar at Chelsea, 44 less than 20-year-old Wilshere for Arsenal and 3 less than 21-year-old Oriol Romeu (who to be honest, is fairly useless). And it seems that for most of these games, all Cleverley seems to accomplish is beating his own world record of 5-yard sideways passes to Scholes.



Bit harsh on tom and i'm not even his biggest fan and plus you named an out and out DM in romeu such a fucking random mention, not sure what the ammount of games has to do with it he has been loaned out quite a bit 2-3 times in the past 3-4 seasons plus his 5 month injury? last season and overall foot/ankle problem like wilshere, just random comparisons alround really and he is a decent prospect i doubt woy and fergie are that silly even though fergie hasn't played him much since the gunners game i think. Still not sure what his best position is or what formation suits him best.

We'll get smashed by city and hopefully that will be the kick up the arse for the team and even fergie selection wise, with that said i thought losing to spurs would do that and then norwich seems not.

Again not one of tom's yes men on here but i'd have him starting for utd and give him a proper run and see what he's made of, instead of this one in and one out rotation business.

And yes if fergie had the chance to buy two cm's or stick with tom and whoever i'd pick the first option all in all tom may end up been just a squad player like danny.


----------



## reDREDD

You know, I heard something today that really resonated with me

Roberto brought a sense of honor, dignity, calmness, tradition, history, togetherness and class. He honoured us, but it seems there is no point in bringing a man like that to a club that likes to be dirty. 

Chelsea FC dont deserve Roberto DiMatteo. After the way board acted, we deserve Rafa Benitez

And we got exactly what we deserve


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

And that is a fact!! :troll


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> You know, I heard something today that really resonated with me
> 
> Roberto brought a sense of honor, dignity, calmness, tradition, history, togetherness and class. He honoured us, but it seems there is no point in bringing a man like that to a club that likes to be dirty.
> 
> Chelsea FC dont deserve Roberto DiMatteo. After the way board acted, we deserve Rafa Benitez
> 
> And we got exactly what we deserve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


You don't deserve Benitez.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> You know, I heard something today that really resonated with me
> 
> Roberto brought a sense of honor, dignity, calmness, tradition, history, togetherness and class. He honoured us, but it seems there is no point in bringing a man like that to a club that likes to be dirty.
> 
> Chelsea FC dont deserve Roberto DiMatteo. After the way board acted, we deserve Rafa Benitez
> 
> And we got exactly what we deserve


Shouldn't that mean we get a dirty manager? Not a shite one like Benitez.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Shouldn't that mean we get a dirty manager? Not a shite one like Benitez.



Honestly if you beat city tomorrow will your stance on him change just a little?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

This place needs a Rafa smilie


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Shouldn't that mean we get a dirty manager? Not a shite one like Benitez.


Shite?

How on earth can you call a manager that has won pretty much everything shite? I hate Mourinho because he's a cunt but I can still appreciate that he is good at his job. Same with Ferguson. Fucking hell Benitez must have really annoyed you for you to be that blind.


----------



## reDREDD

Jose was dirty yet brilliant. Perfect manager for us honestly. Biggest mistake ever was Abra feuding with him

Benitez is dirty AND shite. The stories about him makes me think the lockeroom will be rid of him in a week. Worse people skills than AVB


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bit harsh on tom and i'm not even his biggest fan and plus you named an out and out DM in romeu such a fucking random mention, not sure what the ammount of games has to do with it he has been loaned out quite a bit 2-3 times in the past 3-4 seasons plus his 5 month injury? last season and overall foot/ankle problem like wilshere, just random comparissons allround really and he is a decent prospect i doubt woy and fergie are that silly even though fergie hasn't played him much since the gunners game i think. Still not sure what his best position is or what formation suits him best.
> 
> We'll get smashed by city and hopefully that will be the kick up the arse for the team and even fergie selection wise, with that said i though losing to spurs would do that and then norwich seems not.
> 
> Again not one of tom's yes men on here but i'd have him starting for utd and give him a proper run and see what he's made of, instead of this one in and one out rotation business.
> 
> And yes if fergie had the chance to buy two cm's or stick with tom and whoever i'd pick the first option all in all tom may end up been just a squad player like danny.


There are not many ideal comparisons to make because as you said, it's still hard to pinpoint his position. 

My point about appearances is that a major prospect would be expected to be a reasonably regular starter for his team by the age of 23. Especially given he plays in an area many United fans idenitiy as their weakest. 

I was running out of young midfielders at top clubs to choose from. I could go abroad and say that players like Kroos, Gotze, Eriksen, Thiago, Strootman and possibly a couple of others are all younger than Cleverley and to my mind, better than him too.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> This place needs a Rafa smilie


I don't know how people do all that smiley creating stuff but if one is made can it please be this picture


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fantastic job he did at inter, truly top notch.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Ya what a cunt Rafa was, falling out with owners who had left the club only a few days away from administration before John Henry bought it :terry

Hicks and Gillett are to blame for the mess the club is in right now, but people choose to believe that Rafa drove it into the ground with his Voronin's and Aquilani's etc

That is why most Liverpool fans still hold Rafa in such high regard, he stood up for the well being of the club when it was in deep shit and lost his job because of his highlighting of the shitty job the owners were doing

3pts tomorrow please :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



I Curry I said:


> There are not many ideal comparisons to make because as you said, it's still hard to pinpoint his position.
> 
> My point about appearances is that a major prospect would be expected to be a reasonably regular starter for his team by the age of 23. Especially given he plays in an area many United fans idenitiy as their weakest.
> 
> I was running out of young midfielders at top clubs to choose from. I could go abroad and say that players like Kroos, Gotze, Eriksen, Thiago, Strootman and possibly a couple of others are all younger than Cleverley and to my mind, better than him too.


I agree with you 100% at his age and if he is so highly thought of he should be starting week in week out but i think fergie does not trust alot of the younger and more inexperienced players at the club and that is why you see scholes, giggs and carrick always picked ok giggs not as much but more than he should be. Vs QPR is another example ok maybe he saw a chance to start fletch and scholes but surely qpr at home is a perfect game to go with ando and cleverley.

Funny you mention strootman would not mind utd signing that lad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> You know, I heard something today that really resonated with me
> 
> Roberto brought a sense of honor, dignity, calmness, tradition, history, togetherness and class. He honoured us, but it seems there is no point in bringing a man like that to a club that likes to be dirty.
> 
> Chelsea FC dont deserve Roberto DiMatteo. After the way board acted, we deserve Rafa Benitez
> 
> And we got exactly what we deserve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App





Joel said:


> Shouldn't that mean we get a *dirty manager*? Not a shite one like Benitez.


Dirty manager? :arry

Can't get dirtier than your dogs having offshore bank accounts.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Silent Alarm said:


> Dirty manager? :arry
> 
> Can't get dirtier than your dogs having offshore bank accounts.


He also had four goldfish on the payroll at Spurs as Physios.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Shite?
> 
> How on earth can you call a manager that has won pretty much everything shite? I hate Mourinho because he's a cunt but I can still appreciate that he is good at his job. Same with Ferguson. Fucking hell Benitez must have really annoyed you for you to be that blind.


It's not 2006 anymore sunshine. Look at his last year at Liverpool and then his embarrassing reign at Inter. I know you're a Liverpool fan, therefore you love to live in the past (oh yes, I went there), but you're only as good as your last game. Fuck knows when Rafa's last game was, but it obviously wasn't good cause he got the sack.

Hopefully he's out before Xmas. C'mon Roman. Do what you do best. Beat your record Roman. Sack him just before the game tmomorrow!



Redead said:


> Jose was dirty yet brilliant. Perfect manager for us honestly. Biggest mistake ever was Abra feuding with him
> 
> Benitez is dirty AND shite. The stories about him makes me think the lockeroom will be rid of him in a week. Worse people skills than AVB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


That aint dirty. Just comes in the package of him being SHITE.


----------



## Death Rider

People still calling rafa a bad manager? He won the champions league with a horrible team. Got us top 4 most seasons as well. He failed in his last season and did a bad job at inter but to call him a shite manager is stupid. He is a good tactician and will get Chelsea 3rd spot. Nothing more nothing less league wise. You might get a cup run as well.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> It's not 2006 anymore sunshine. Look at his last year at Liverpool and then his embarrassing reign at Inter. I know you're a Liverpool fan, therefore you love to live in the past (oh yes, I went there), but you're only as good as your last game. Fuck knows when Rafa's last game was, but it obviously wasn't good cause he got the sack.
> 
> Hopefully he's out before Xmas. C'mon Roman. Do what you do best. Beat your record Roman. Sack him just before the game tmomorrow!


We won the CL in 2005. I'm suprised you don't remember us knocking you out of it.

Anyway, just wait and see. I can almost understand your point, he has been out of the game a couple of years but I wouldn't take his Inter period seriously. He didn't want to be there. He was sacked for giving Morretti shit publically for not stick his hand in his pocket. He goaded Morretti into sacking him. The FSG gobshites took over from the other two cunts at us and I think he thought he would walk into the job once Hodgson was inevitably sacked for being fucking useless. Dalglish got it instead and since then he's not really known what to do, turning down most offers (including yourselves last season) because he thought we may come knocking. He wasn't even considered by The FSG gobshites so is now just taking his chances.

As I said, wait and see. There is no better coache in football. Mourinho may be better at getting his players believing in themselves and Ferguson may have better scouting but Rafa knows football inside and out. He'll sort your defence and you'll challenge for the title. Which, luckily for everybody else, will somehow manage to piss your support off more.

If he does get sacked it'll probably be for calling Abramovich out on something. He's got form for having murder with owners so don't think he won't.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

if you're as good as your last game then di matteo fucking sucked and jose mourinho can't beat midtable spanish teams. he had a team full of players at inter that were infatuated with jose and acted, really like a bunch of cunts. and their board weren't much better. he's ruthless, but you can't argue with his results outside of inter.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea should have hired :wilkins as their interim manager.

MY FUCKING WORD.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> It's not 2006 anymore sunshine. Look at his last year at Liverpool and then his embarrassing reign at Inter. I know you're a Liverpool fan, *therefore you love to live in the past* (oh yes, I went there), but you're only as good as your last game. Fuck knows when Rafa's last game was, but it obviously wasn't good cause he got the sack.
> 
> Hopefully he's out before Xmas. C'mon Roman. Do what you do best. Beat your record Roman. Sack him just before the game tmomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> That aint dirty. Just comes in the package of him being SHITE.


AW HELL NO :neuer

Edit: Nice new Brave additions to the smiley list :darkheskey


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Not looking forward to getting owned by Carroll tomorrow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



R.K.O Peep said:


> People still calling rafa a bad manager? He won the champions league with a horrible team. Got us top 4 most seasons as well. He failed in his last season and did a bad job at inter but to call him a shite manager is stupid. He is a good tactician and will get Chelsea 3rd spot. Nothing more nothing less league wise. You might get a cup run as well.


King Kenneh won the Premier League title with Blackburn. Is he a good manager in 2012?



The Arseache Kid said:


> We won the CL in 2005. I'm suprised you don't remember us knocking you out of it.


I said 2006, as I was giving him his due for the FA Cup victory. But have it your way; he hasn't done shit since 2005.



The Arseache Kid said:


> Anyway, just wait and see. I can almost understand your point, he has been out of the game a couple of years but I wouldn't take his Inter period seriously. He didn't want to be there. He was sacked for giving Morretti shit publically for not stick his hand in his pocket. He goaded Morretti into sacking him. The FSG gobshites took over from the other two cunts at us and I think he thought he would walk into the job once Hodgson was inevitably sacked for being fucking useless. Dalglish got it instead and since then he's not really known what to do, turning down most offers (including yourselves last season) because he thought we may come knocking. He wasn't even considered by The FSG gobshites so is now just taking his chances.


It's best not to take his Inter stint too seriously, as all he was trying to do was prove he was better than Mourinho by trying to change EVERYTHING Mourinho had in place. And we all know he failed. Silly man. 



The Arseache Kid said:


> As I said, wait and see. There is no better coache in football. Mourinho may be better at getting his players believing in themselves and Ferguson may have better scouting but Rafa knows football inside and out. He'll sort your defence and you'll challenge for the title. Which, luckily for everybody else, will somehow manage to piss your support off more.
> 
> If he does get sacked it'll probably be for calling Abramovich out on something. He's got form for having murder with owners so don't think he won't.


If he is the best coach in football, why was he always so far off first position bar 2008-09? Why did it take him all the way until 2009 to challenge for the title after winning the Champions League in 2005?

Rafa may know football inside out (right), but it seems he has trouble getting it across to his players.



Mr. Snrub said:


> if you're as good as your last game then di matteo fucking sucked and jose mourinho can't beat midtable spanish teams. he had a team full of players at inter that were infatuated with jose and acted, really like a bunch of cunts. and their board weren't much better. he's ruthless, but you can't argue with his results outside of inter.


Man management is part of the job. If you want to come in saying much how better you are than Mourinho, then you best prove it to your players before changing everything that made them successful.

It takes a real special man to mess up such a successful team. Chelsea players also had a boner for Mourinho. Didn't stop a talentless hack like Grant coming in and leading us to the final day of the Premier League where we could still win the title and the Champions League final.

Oh and I can argue his time outside of Inter. I can argue that he was never close to winning the Premier League bar 2009. I can argue that he won nothing at Liverpool after his second year. I can argue that he came a shcoking 7th after coming close to winning the title the season before.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> King Kenneh won the Premier League title with Blackburn. Is he a good manager in 2012?



Yes actually. Shouldn't have been sacked.



Joel said:


> It's best not to take his Inter stint too seriously, as all he was trying to do was prove he was better than Mourinho by trying to change EVERYTHING Mourinho had in place. And we all know he failed. Silly man.


He didn't though, he saw that a pretty old squad (Mourinho doesn't do youth) needed certain parts replacing but wasn't given the money to do so. Unlike Mourinho.



Joel said:


> If he is the best coach in football, why was he always so far off first position bar 2008-09? Why did it take him all the way until 2009 to challenge for the title after winning the Champions League in 2005?
> 
> Rafa may know football inside out (right), but it seems he has trouble getting it across to his players.


Well we finished on 82 points in 05-06. We finished in the CL Final in 06-07. We didn't do much in 07-08 although we got to the semi's of the CL. 08-09 you mentioned. 09-10 we did awful in the league although we did get to the Semi-Finals of the Europa League So how far away from major trophies were we? Well, not very. With a side constructed on average money he was able to be challenging for something in May of every year he was with us. Frankly that's what I'm after from a manager.




Joel said:


> Man management is part of the job. If you want to come in saying much how better you are than Mourinho, then you best prove it to your players before changing everything that made them successful.
> 
> It takes a real special man to mess up such a successful team. Chelsea players also had a boner for Mourinho. Didn't stop a talentless hack like Grant coming in and leading us to the final day of the Premier League where we could still win the title and the Champions League final.


I like that you think Benitez gives two fucks about Mourinho. Mourinho may care about him but Benitez doesn't give a fuck. He took the Inter job because they were the European Champions and offered him it. That's how shit he is by the way, after finishing seventh in the league with us the Champions of Europe wanted him.



Joel said:


> Oh and I can argue his time outside of Inter. I can argue that he was never close to winning the Premier League bar 2009. I can argue that he won nothing at Liverpool after his second year. I can argue that he came a shcoking 7th after coming close to winning the title the season before.


He also won the Spanish League with a team not called Barcalona or Real Madrid. Twice. And the UEFA Cup. And the World Club Championship.

But carry on with the Mourinho love in. As I said, when he does well with you it'll wind you up even more which will actually be enjoyable. Also get ready for some of your players to say how much he has made them better players. That happens a lot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

man management is part of the job, but success is a bigger part. success at tenerife, valencia, liverpool + individual awards outweighs his poor run at inter, while he still won a couple of cups. he fucked up, and i'm sure he'd admit it, but that doesn't make him a terrible manager.

it's such a fine line. if rafa had come in and improved inter even more, people would be hailing what a genius he was at taking a great team and making it even better. instead the inter players resisted change (sound familiar joel?) and everything collapsed underneath him. players like materazzi (john terry) were complete tools and inter fell apart. hell, they still haven't recovered properly, they're on the up but rafa wanting different players wasn't the most ridiculous thing ever. full of old players on big wages. sound familiar again?

you can argue his time outside inter. you could argue taking tenerife and extremadura up to the top division. you could argue him winning 2 league titles with valencia. you could argue his champions league win. you could argue his numerous cup wins. you could argue his numerous personal awards. you could argue how he brought suso, sterling, shelvey and completely changed the liverpool academy. see, it's easy to pick and choose certain parts of his career to suit other arguments too.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> man management is part of the job, but success is a bigger part. success at tenerife, valencia, liverpool + individual awards outweighs his poor run at inter, while he still won a couple of cups. he fucked up, and i'm sure he'd admit it, but that doesn't make him a terrible manager.
> 
> it's such a fine line. if rafa had come in and improved inter even more, people would be hailing what a genius he was at taking a great team and making it even better. instead the inter players resisted change (sound familiar joel?) and everything collapsed underneath him. players like materazzi (john terry) were complete tools and inter fell apart. hell, they still haven't recovered properly, they're on the up but rafa wanting different players wasn't the most ridiculous thing ever. full of old players on big wages. sound familiar again?
> 
> you can argue his time outside inter. you could argue taking tenerife and extremadura up to the top division. you could argue him winning 2 league titles with valencia. you could argue his champions league win. you could argue his numerous cup wins. you could argue his numerous personal awards. you could argue how he brought suso, sterling, shelvey and completely changed the liverpool academy. see, it's easy to pick and choose certain parts of his career to suit other arguments too.


bama


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> You know, I heard something today that really resonated with me
> 
> Roberto brought a sense of honor, dignity, calmness, tradition, history, togetherness and class. He honoured us, but it seems there is no point in bringing a man like that to a club that likes to be dirty.
> 
> Chelsea FC dont deserve Roberto DiMatteo. After the way board acted, we deserve Rafa Benitez
> 
> And we got exactly what we deserve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Fucking hell, lad. 

You just lost a manager, not a childhood sweetheart.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Yes actually. Shouldn't have been sacked.


Keep fooling yourself.



The Arseache Kid said:


> He didn't though, he saw that a pretty old squad (Mourinho doesn't do youth) needed certain parts replacing but wasn't given the money to do so. Unlike Mourinho.


When those certain parts don't get replaced, then you have to make do and find what is the best tactic for those parts to make an effect. Not do what you want to do. Mr. Villas-Boas also found this out the hard way.

Mourinho's Real Madrid side is very young for the record.



The Arseache Kid said:


> Well we finished on 82 points in 05-06. We finished in the CL Final in 06-07. We didn't do much in 07-08 although we got to the semi's of the CL. 08-09 you mentioned. 09-10 we did awful in the league although we did get to the Semi-Finals of the Europa League So how far away from major trophies were we? Well, not very. With a side constructed on average money he was able to be challenging for something in May of every year he was with us. Frankly that's what I'm after from a manager.


Not far away is not winning. The league is always the measuring stick. And Rafa was never really close to winning it bar that one season.

Average money? Don't be silly. Rafa spent and spent at Liverpool. This was discussed just a few days ago. I don't get why Liverpool fans have a hard time accepting the amount he spent.



The Arseache Kid said:


> I like that you think Benitez gives two fucks about Mourinho. Mourinho may care about him but Benitez doesn't give a fuck. He took the Inter job because they were the European Champions and offered him it. That's how shit he is by the way, after finishing seventh in the league with us the Champions of Europe wanted him.


He does:

http://soccerlens.com/rafael-benite...-has-ultimately-cost-him-his-inter-job/63554/

Take a read. I'm sure you'll say it's a conspiracy against your beloved Rafa though.



The Arseache Kid said:


> He also won the Spanish League with a team not called Barcalona or Real Madrid. Twice. And the UEFA Cup. And the World Club Championship.


And credit to him for the Valencia success. I have no bones with that. It was a long time ago though. I'm speaking about his recent success.



The Arseache Kid said:


> But carry on with the Mourinho love in. As I said, when he does well with you it'll wind you up even more which will actually be enjoyable. Also get ready for some of your players to say how much he has made them better players. That happens a lot.


The only thing that will wind me up is if he is still a part of my club come summer.



Mr. Snrub said:


> man management is part of the job, but success is a bigger part. success at tenerife, valencia, liverpool + individual awards outweighs his poor run at inter, while he still won a couple of cups. he fucked up, and i'm sure he'd admit it, but that doesn't make him a terrible manager.


Tenerife, Valencia and his trohpies at Liverpool were a long time ago. Why is it so hard to understand that his last years in work have been shocking?



Mr. Snrub said:


> it's such a fine line. if rafa had come in and improved inter even more, people would be hailing what a genius he was at taking a great team and making it even better. instead the inter players resisted change (sound familiar joel?) and everything collapsed underneath him. players like materazzi (john terry) were complete tools and inter fell apart. hell, they still haven't recovered properly, they're on the up but rafa wanting different players wasn't the most ridiculous thing ever. full of old players on big wages. sound familiar again?


It's not that they resisted. It's that it did not suit them. But Rafa couldn't understand that could he? No. Like AVB it was either his way or no way. And like AVB he was rightfully sacked in less than a year. Unfortunately for Inter there was no fairytale ending like there was for Chelsea.

All Rafa had to do was bide his time. Finish the season strongly. Gain Moratti's full trust and he'd have money to spend. Or maybe there was just no money to spend, since they didn't really spend the season after (they had to sell Eto'o). Rafa should have known the situation.



Mr. Snrub said:


> you can argue his time outside inter. you could argue taking tenerife and extremadura up to the top division. you could argue him winning 2 league titles with valencia. you could argue his champions league win. you could argue his numerous cup wins. you could argue his numerous personal awards. you could argue how he brought suso, sterling, shelvey and completely changed the liverpool academy. see, it's easy to pick and choose certain parts of his career to suit other arguments too.


I can simply say none of these awards and trophies are recent. Apart from the Coppa d'Italia and the Club World Cup, none of those trophies are from his last four years of management. That's all I have to say. It's that simple.

Bed time. Will reply to replies tomorrow.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Yes actually. Shouldn't have been sacked.


you having a laugh son? Kenny utterly wasted so much fucking money while keeping/dropping us to mid table. He was utter garbage in his last run with us.

oh and regarding the Rafa point, Joel quit whinging you muppet. He's not that bad. He's not great but you're acting like its the end of the fucking world that he's got the gig at Chelsea. Don't worry, you won't have him for long and you can soon start whinging about the next manager you have next august.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He won a European Cup with Igor Biscan, Djimi Traore and Milan Baros and you think he can't get the best out a squad of players?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> you having a laugh son? Kenny utterly wasted so much fucking money while keeping/dropping us to mid table. He was utter garbage in his last run with us.
> 
> oh and regarding the Rafa point, Joel quit whinging you muppet. He's not that bad. He's not great but you're acting like its the end of the fucking world that he's got the gig at Chelsea. Don't worry, you won't have him for long and you can soon start whinging about the next manager you have next august.


Yeah because Dalglish was the one who controlled how much we paid for players and not some corrupt cunt who was sacked before the end of the season. Utter garbage? Two Cup Finals and that's what you get from your fucking own support? Christ, do you phone into radio call-ins much? We couldn't finish our chances last season in the league and that's why we suffered. After the Arsenal defeat at home we just gave up and Kenny deserves criticism for letting the team do that but he deserved the chance to bring in players to fix our problems without Comolli.


----------



## reDREDD

Purple Aki said:


> Fucking hell, lad.
> 
> You just lost a manager, not a childhood sweetheart.


Honestly now that I think about it , Segunda was right. Abra is killing football and Chelsea. Roberto was different than all the managers for one reason. He once wore Blue. He was there looooooong before Abra. As a player he was one of our few gems in the 90s. And as a manager, he did miracles. 

And then the board looked for the first mistake he made and jammed the knife in his back. They couldnt wait to sack him. DiMatteo was a true blue and a link to us before we hit it big. His sacking is basically telling the old Chelsea, and the fans , to go fuck themselves. 

They may be old as hell and one is a bastard, but Lampard and Terry need to be back ASAP because currently I'd kill for one familiar face and a shred of stability


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










No booking.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Yeah because Dalglish was the one who controlled how much we paid for players and not some corrupt cunt who was sacked before the end of the season. Utter garbage? Two Cup Finals and that's what you get from your fucking own support? Christ, do you phone into radio call-ins much? We couldn't finish our chances last season in the league and that's why we suffered. After the Arsenal defeat at home we just gave up and Kenny deserves criticism for letting the team do that but he deserved the chance to bring in players to fix our problems without Comolli.


Yeah we won the Carling Cup b/c we played with a near full strength side every round while all the top teams were playing reserves. 

Putting no blame on Kenny for the transfers is ridiculously naive. 

Losing 14 fucking games is fucking hopeless.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Rush said:


> Yeah we won the Carling Cup b/c we played with a near full strength side every round while all the top teams were playing reserves.
> 
> Putting no blame on Kenny for the transfers is ridiculously naive.
> 
> Losing 14 fucking games is fucking hopeless.


I'm not putting no blame on Dalglish. Downing, Henderson and Adam are still shit. However, I don't think, if he had his choice, he would have paid the same money for them. He didn't control what we paid. He didn't control who we scouted either. He told Comolli what type of player he wanted and Comolli brought him back a list.

I don't give a fuck who we played in the competition, we still won it, I still got to go to Wembley for the first time. We were in three competitions last season, won one, came 2nd in the other and did poorly in the league (in part because we ended up focussing on the cups). But trophies don't matter anymore apparently because now we must all bow down to the God of Fourth Place and all his monetary promises.

For the Cup runs alone, Dalglish deserved another summer *without* Comolli.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



God™ said:


> No booking.


oh that crazy paul scholes. he wont retire until he completely cripples someone


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

put in 2 more poor tackles, the 2nd of which he finally got booked. all laughed off as 'classic paul scholes'.

what a joke.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

personally i find it genuinely impressive he hasnt ended someone's career yet

20 years and the guy still doesnt know how to tackle. even mikel figured it out eventually


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

it's not through lack of trying, that's for sure.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

has he ever caused any major injuries?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

^ I was just wondering that. I remember a horror tackle he made in a game against Sweden once. But I can't remember if he cause an injury.

Paul LOLs. Gotta love his tackling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

his studs up effort on zaba's thigh wasn't far off injury. also remember one against arsenal. might have been chamakh on the end of it?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*






Check out the tackle right at the start of this video. Not even a yellow :lmao

That was the tackle I was referencing before, but no, it didn't cause injury. He did get sent off later in the game as well, but again, no injuries. I actually think it might be true that he's never cause serious injury to anyone. Which is truly remarkable when you think about all those rubbish tackles he's made in his career.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fifa 13 Achievement: Finish A Season As Chelsea Manager


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I cant remember scholes ever injuring someone


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Remember when he tried to punch Xabi Alonso's head off?









Can't remember the media saying one word about it :downing

Imagine the uproarin the media if :suarez1 did it :fergie


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> I'm not putting no blame on Dalglish. Downing, Henderson and Adam are still shit. However, I don't think, if he had his choice, he would have paid the same money for them. He didn't control what we paid. He didn't control who we scouted either. He told Comolli what type of player he wanted and Comolli brought him back a list.
> 
> I don't give a fuck who we played in the competition, we still won it, I still got to go to Wembley for the first time. We were in three competitions last season, won one, came 2nd in the other and did poorly in the league (in part because we ended up focussing on the cups). But trophies don't matter anymore apparently because now we must all bow down to the God of Fourth Place and all his monetary promises.
> 
> For the Cup runs alone, Dalglish deserved another summer *without* Comolli.


We'll never know the extent to which individuals were to blame for that ungodly slew of transfer hopelessness. Until books are released in time for the christmas season. Kenny has said that they were his transfers, but, meh. It's done. Leave the memories alone.

Agreed about the cup runs, they were excellent. Caveats about reserve teams are irrelevant. I'd take the chance to go to Wembley twice in a season over CL qualification every time. A shame for Kenny that he was so far adrift from FSG's main objective of 4th place.

Having said that, our league form was disgraceful. Liverpool F.C sacking KING KENNY is testament to just how awful we were for the most part. Kenny does take all of the blame for the style of play (or lack of) and substitutions (or lack of). The handling of the Suarez affair was also mind-bogglingly inept, from just about everybody, but again, it's done.

Looking back, over my shoulder, if Kenny was confident in turning things around and the pressures of management weren't impacting his health, I'd have given him longer. Maybe that's why I'm feasting on a bowl of stale cornflakes and why I'm not a multi-millionaire.



Joel said:


> It's not 2006 anymore sunshine. Look at his last year at Liverpool and then his embarrassing reign at Inter. I know you're a Liverpool fan, therefore you love to live in the past (oh yes, I went there), but you're only as good as your last game. Fuck knows when Rafa's last game was, but it obviously wasn't good cause he got the sack.
> 
> Hopefully he's out before Xmas. C'mon Roman. Do what you do best. Beat your record Roman. Sack him just before the game tmomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> That aint dirty. Just comes in the package of him being SHITE.


:lol

Plastic Man! ASSEMBLE!

After City win, ROYAL RAFA will have one foot out of the door, so bless your cotton socks. It'll all be over soon. Or will it? FOUR MORE YEARS. :evil:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If anything Comolli deserved another season without Dalglish.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

All I want to say: Ramsey started. (Y)

Looking forward to Chelsea/City. I'm predicting a Torres hat-trick; FC Torres to give FC Tevez their first loss. :torres

Honestly, I do feel Torres is going to rape City today if he starts.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Torres is done, he will still score the occasional goal, but his days of raping are long gone.

The love that Liverpool supporters still have for Rafa is admirable.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa has taken former Liverpool goalkeeping coach Xavi Valero to Chelsea with him. He's the guy who used to tell :nando the weaknesses of opposition keepers before games and is seen as one of the main reasons why Torres was so prolific at Liverpool.

:nando + Xavi Valero = :torres

He made Reina a good keeper too, those were the days :downing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

torres also used to not be completely wank. needs to be factored into equations.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

#lfc confirmed v Swansea: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Allen, Henderson, Gerrard, Downing, Sterling, Suarez.

Suprised that downing is starting. Would rather suso or assaidi. All good though, English Messi is on the bench!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I said two years ago that Torres was physically not the same player and I've yet to see people point that out. He used to run away from people like he was at another pace entirely, he'd made defenders look like they were running in quicksand. I don't know if it's injuries or what but now he's just nothing, no explosiveness, no real burst of pace. Nothing. The same thing has happened Rooney, but unlike Rooney, Torres doesn't have the ability to reinvent himself. His entire game revolved around pace.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fingers crossed on today's game. I just hope we avoid yet another loss. A win will surely be sweet, but it's going to be a difficult game. Will be interesting to see the Rafa's first line up. Hopefully he rectifies our defensive issues and sticks with Mazacar. El Nino should 'be back' once more. :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

would take a draw especially with clichy and prince vince both likely out. a possible zaba/lescott/nasty/kolarov back 4 is frightening.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Irish Jet said:


> I said two years ago that Torres was physically not the same player and I've yet to see people point that out. He used to run away from people like he was at another pace entirely, he'd made defenders look like they were running in quicksand. *I don't know if it's injuries* or what but now he's just nothing, no explosiveness, no real burst of pace. Nothing. The same thing has happened Rooney, but unlike Rooney, Torres doesn't have the ability to reinvent himself. His entire game revolved around pace.


Injuries fucked him for sure. Some strikers when they lose their pace can rely on being skillful but really Torres' game wasn't based on being particularly skillful. He was an awesome striker for us, but when you've had some injuries, not as quick as you were and have a bunch of pressure lumped on you b/c some muppet paid 50 mil for you then it will take its toll.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...nt-by-pretending-1455570#.ULILFKVkRok.twitter

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao why would a famous footballer pretend to be a car salesman to get pussy. i can see the reverse, but top work by COCAINE KOLO


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



united_07 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...nt-by-pretending-1455570#.ULILFKVkRok.twitter
> 
> :lmao


:terry :terry :terry :terry :terry

Bet Terry wishes he thought of that :terry1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Scholes gets away with murder with his tackling. It's quite amazing. Horrible tackle and the whole country just reacts like "oh well it's only Scholes, he can't tackle and he's never crippled anyone". It's kinda amazing. His reputation for being a nice shy guy who's a Utd legend lets him get away with it. If he was only just starting out in this current era and was still tackling like that then he'd have that sort of reputation. You can normally get away with all sort of shit in this country if you're a respected English player. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Enrique on the wing and Downing at full back?

Rodgers will give Kenny a stroke with this shit. Fucking around with his MARQUEE signings.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Gerrard is fast approaching Scholes and Giggs levels of being old, slow and a liability to the team at times :kenny

The woodwork is back :kenny

Enrique offside :kenny :kenny


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Starting to turn the screw a bit here, after a garbage 15-minute spell.

Great strike from Sterling, that right hand side is giving Swansea a lot of problems and we're in the ascendancy.

Which can only mean one thing is about to happen...


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> :lol


I can't, I fucking can't...


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> put in 2 more poor tackles, the 2nd of which he finally got booked. all laughed off as 'classic paul scholes'.
> 
> what a joke.


True, but he's no Kevin Muscat. Now that guy is scum.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> :lol













:lol 

Impeccable. Why don't you take a SEAT over there?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

we're all too familiar with muscat's handiwork down here. seriously injured adrian zahra's knee which ended his season with a horrid tackle that got him an 8 game ban which ended his a league career. oxygen thief of the highest orde.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'll never forgive that ape for what he did to Craig Bellamy when he was at Norwich. The recurring knee problems that Bellars suffered from throughout his career started from that incident. It's hard to find sympathy for Mr "best in club" himself, but that's the level of cuntitude that Muscat brings.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao why would a famous footballer pretend to be a car salesman to get pussy. i can see the reverse, but top work by COCAINE KOLO


Guess he didn't wanna be in the papers cheating on his wife. Looks like it worked :terry

Nile Ranger on the bench. #plasticgangster


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

No Dembele, No Kaboul, no Ekotto, no Adebayor and probably no Lloris either.

We're going to get dicked.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



AndreBaker said:


> I'll never forgive that ape for what he did to Craig Bellamy when he was at Norwich. The recurring knee problems that Bellars suffered from throughout his career started from that incident. It's hard to find sympathy for Mr "best in club" himself, but that's the level of cuntitude that Muscat brings.


not long after joining the a league he knocked john kosmina off his seat while he was managing. kosmina isn't the softest man going around, so he gets up and grabs muscat around the throat ala what he did to baros.






kossie, what a fucking champ.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Another waste of breath is Ben Thatcher, scum.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Suarez looks like he's the only one who wants to win. Been a fucking shite game so far.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Another waste of breath is Ben Thatcher, scum.


I will never forget that elbow he gave to Pedro Mendes 

Isn't he playing in League 2 these days?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Suarez doesn't look his usual self today. Probably because he doesn't want to get a yellow because he fancies a midweek hattrick against Spurs.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Incoming offer for Pepe Reina from Aston Villa in January! Dat bravery :terry1

Joe Cole coming on :kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (C), Nastasic, Kolarov, Yaya Toure, Barry, Silva, Milner, Dzeko, Aguero

kolarov vs mata/oscar/hazard :vettel


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Jesus christ. It's no wonder that Suarez decided to celebrate on his own at Stamford bridge. Leagues ahead of everybody else.

Horrible second half, so far. So far.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Sterling :kenny


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Why the fuck wouldn't Tevez play? His record against Chelsea is insane.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lloris
Walker, Dawson(C), Caulker, Vertonghen
Sandro, Huddlestone
Lennon Dempsey Bale
Defoe​

Glad Dawson is playing, whenever he's gone up against Carroll he has beaten him every time, was having nightmares about Gallas starting, It's awesome to see Lloris starting too for the third consecutive game, after his world class display midweek he's deserved it.

Bit saddened not to see Tom Carroll in the middle for us, Huddlestone needs a big game though and why oh why is Dempsey STILL getting games? fuck off.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Awful game :shaq


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I don't understand how Gerrard still starts. He's been very average the whole season. Anyway, on a positive note, we jump up to 11th.

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That was fucking garbage. Utterly hopeless performance, probably the worst attacking display from us in a long long time. Suarez has absolutely no help from anyone. Wouldn't blame him if he left, the rest couldn't score in a brothel with a handful of $50's.

Reina had a good game, defence was alright except Downing. He was gash. Allen needs a break, Gerrard had a shit game, Hendo was quiet, Cole and Shelvey did fuck all when they came on, Enrique was average, Sterling looked up for it but his execution was very very poor and Suarez was Suarez but he needed more support.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If Suarez doesn't score then we don't score. Simply really.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

To be honest, we did have some chances to win the game but couldn't put them away. But yeah, Suarez has no support when going forward. I thought Jose was good in the first half and did help a little. That man is fucking fit btw, doesn't stop running.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Southampton 1 - 0 up


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We had some, Johnson should've scored first half and Sterling should've played Suarez in on the 2 on 1 chance in the 2nd but he blew it. 

to quote Michael Jordan,



> I can accept failure. Everyone fails at something. But I can't accept not trying


and Gerrard just didn't look like he gave a shit out there tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So many players need a rest, Stevie, Sterling, Allen etc. Small squad size is beginning to affect us now.

At least Reina looked better today and Downing the GOAT leftback with a clean sheet :downing

Rafa in 6th place on that all time Premierleague win percentage table :mark: Fuck da haters


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That second half has really rustled my jimmies. That's as bad as I've seen Swansea play and we still couldn't take advantage. Didn't even look likely.

Downing is a lost cause. Left back, left midfield or left on the bench, it doesn't matter so I'm not going to dwell on him. Allen and/or Gerrard need to be given a break. Immediately. Henderson didn't have a bad game. Or a good game. He was just there. Hendo gonna' Hendo.

Johnson and Sterling combined well first half but they also decided to conform to the awfulness in the second half. Going to need a hotkey for the redundant "Suarez MOTM" comment.

Even the Travelling Kop were flat today. Meh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Doesn't help when BR doesn't play Assaidi and instead goes with a left back to play wing or plays a winger at left back instead of Robinson. Our biggest problem with the formation is that our midfield 3 hang so far back. One of the middle 3 needs to push further up the park, more of a 4-2-3-1 than a 4-3-3. Would help with linking Suarez and our wingers with the rest of the mids. Also they need to be told how to pass the ball forwards for a fucking change and that running & playing quicker might help every now and again :downing

Allen was really poor today, so was Gerrard and so when you're continually giving the ball up in the middle its hard to keep things rolling. Just a disappointing performance all around, never felt like we were trying to win the game at any point.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We basically had three players doing the job that Mascherano used to do on his own. I wouldn't want to force Lucas into a more attacking position just to accommodate two other deep-lying midfielders without the legs to get up and down.

I guess the idea relies on fluidity. For which you need to conserve energy. For which you need to be able to find the simple ball and control it. For which you need fluidity. Gerrard is the main culprit in all of this because he's so used to the responsibility of playing the incisive pass every single time. That mentality carried us for about 6 years, but in a completely different system. That mentality in this sytem is his, and ultimately our hamartia.

But, whatever. Main event time coming up and City are going to make those scumbag plastics cry. :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

DAT COUNTER

:torres


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

2-0 Southampton.

That 8 year contract's looking a great idea now hey Mr. Ashley?!!:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Did Chelsea have a minute clapping tribute to di Matteo?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shocking game thus far. Bring back RDM.

Jason Puncheon getting me fantasy points! :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Swansea v Liverpool and the 1st half of this match are making me wanna enaldo

Best league in the world indeed ep


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

This is a really poor game, lucky I have Brazil GP to pass the time.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We're currently the worst team in the league, bar none. Someone please buy Santon, he doesn't deserve this shite. 

Fair play to the crossbar, our MOTM.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Did Chelsea have a minute clapping tribute to di Matteo?


Yes. Is that a problem?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



God™ said:


> No booking.


How is that a bad tackle? He wins the ball but yeah, it's a foul.

That tackle never had a chance of injuring someone, his right leg hooks the ball away and his left leg connects with the back of the QPR player's legs with not a huge amount of force. It's basically a trip. You'd want to be a soft lad to get injured by that tackle.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

It's a fucking scissor tackle. Try getting one around your ankles and tell me it's not dangerous.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Silent Alarm said:


> *How is that a bad tackle?* He wins the ball but yeah, it's a foul.
> 
> That tackle never had a chance of injuring someone, his right leg hooks the ball away and his left leg connects with the back of the QPR player's legs with not a huge amount of force. It's basically a trip. You'd want to be a soft lad to get injured by that tackle.


:durant3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao what?

you can quite easily get your leg trapped between that tackle and twist it or whatever. it's a dangerous tackle to perform.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Yes. Is that a problem?


Not a problem, just hilarious.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Defoe :wilkins


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Yes. Is that a problem?


Thought it was for Dave Sexton?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Thought it was for Dave Sexton?


It was for RDM. It was done in the 16th minute, the same number as RDM shirt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not a problem, just hilarious.


In what way is it hilarious?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Ah right, I thought you were talking about the one before kick off.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Goal for Andy Carroll :mark: :mark: :mark:

17m offer from West Ham imminent :mark:


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Top of the league and we are shite. Says a lot for the league.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Awful, awful game to watch at the Bridge.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Super Sunday! :bestintheworld

Rafa treading on thin ice, still without a win as Chelsea boss.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Benitez bringing the boring to the Bridge.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Sack RDM and put in our worst performance since AVB got sacked. I'd like to think the players are as pissed off as the supporters.

Also, fuck Torres. If that cunt is still the main striker in January we are fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

WTF was that, shittest super sunday ever.

AVB's chelsea beat city at the bridge :terry and it was a decent watch if i remember, so are chelsea gonna be boring now?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

clean sheet, still undefeated, a point at the bridge is nothing to turn your nose up at, ahead on comparative fixtures last season. crisis.

still a shit performance, would be more worried if chelsea weren't just as bad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Looked marginally better in defence at the cost of everything good we had going in attack. Yes, it's going to take a while to get used to, but I don't see us being very entertaining anymore.

The fun is going to be sucked out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Needed a WAS GOAL today.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Great win for us today. Dempsey played really good, his best game since his move in the summer, superb chip over the top for Bales goal. Typical Defoe goal for his first but one of the goals of the Premier League season, not saying much though.

Still can't keep a clean sheet even with Lloris in goal but he is so much better than Friedel. Comes for crosses, great handling, great distribution. Dawson back in the defence and we looked good at the back, it is no surprise though when Gallas is no where to be seen.

Great to see Dembele come off the bench and get some minutes too, hopefully a start against Liverpool for him. Looks like we could be without Sandro through, went off on a stretcher late on.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Awful match. One of the dullest I've seen in a long time. Literally no talking points besides how fucking abysmal Torres is. No decent goalscoring chances either. Barely any 0-0's all season and then 3 televised 0-0's in a row lol. 

Incredible how we're still top of the league. Nobody's really put a good run of games together this season bar West Brom. I guess Chelsea did at the start of the season when they faced every team in the bottom half along with Arsenal and Spurs. Post Euro/World Cup Seasons are normally weaker. Shouldn't be a surprise the English teams have been poor in Europe on this form.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

At this point, Chelsea could do with a Crouch/Carroll/Holt figure. We can't seem to get any service on the floor, get someone we can cross to.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Chelsea should be doing everything viable to sign Lewandowski.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm sure we could come to some sort of agreement. Let's start with 45 million and go from there (Y)


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea should be doing everything viable to sign Lewandowski.*


Not glamorous enough for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



T-C said:


> Not glamorous enough for them.


Very sad and very true. The board probably don't even know who he is.

Lewandowski would be silly to leave in January though. Dortmund can go far in the CL this season.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

All these Chelsea fans complaining about boring football under Rafa weren't complaining when you parked your bus all the way to the Champions League last year :terry


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

"Carlos Tevez is a blue he hates Munichs"

Stay small-time forever City fans.

*Fully aware the above applies to any cunt pathetic enough to sing Hillsbrough/Istanbul/Foe songs to Liverpool, Leeds & City fans respectively.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Not many big players leave in January. It's terrible timing to sell first team players unless you have replacements already brought in. They need to muster up some form of a striker with pace and strength though. It wont happen because of course because "Torres will find his form soon, he just a run of goals and bit of luck." The best part is that Lukaku is out on loan. West Brom 3rd now. Great for them. 

As a Utd fan though I'm so thankful that they wont sign Lewandowski because with him they'd be a serious threat for the title, even with Luiz and Mikel.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> All these Chelsea fans complaining about boring football under Rafa weren't complaining when you parked your bus all the way to the Champions League last year :terry


Who did you see complaining?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Who's that in your sig? :cool2


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Meh, I'm pleased with our performance today. Defence looked pretty improved, Mazacar tracking back is a good thing but then Torres WOATING yet again. Apart from Torres, we had a decent game although we created literally nothing going forward. 

It's good to see the defence defending like Chelsea again. You don't expect Rafa to go all out needing a win in his first game knowing how inept we are at the back this season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Brendan Rodgers - 20/1 to be next Chelsea manager. :suggs


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Who did you see complaining?


Not accusing anyone here but people on the internet :jordan


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

*Oh and I'm sorry Chelsea fans but Hazard just isn't cutting it in the big games this season. 

:ibra*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> All these Chelsea fans complaining about boring football under Rafa weren't complaining when you parked your bus all the way to the Champions League last year :terry


That was against barca when we obviously had no chance of beating them if we tried to play flowing football and we wound up winning. We could have taken the game to city but we didn't, never came close to scoring.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

We'd lost the game if we had taken it to City IMO. We don't have a goal scorer even if we create the chances and our defence has been shitty all season.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea should be doing everything viable to sign Lewandowski.*


Seems to me that whoever they'll buy it's not gonna work for them. Most of the guys who used to be top-performers are under-performing in this club and quite often. This could very well be a problem within the club. Football games aren't won with big names, ask WBA fans...


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Tottenham Tottenham, no one can stop them.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Tottenham Tottenham, no one can stop them.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20278355


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Was asking for that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lewandowski would be a Godsend

But I dont want him, hes absolutely perfect in that Borussia attack and I dont want us ruining it


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Tottenham Tottenham, no one can stop them.


Gunners! Gunners!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> Lewandowski would be a Godsend
> 
> *But I dont want him, hes absolutely perfect in that Borussia attack and I dont want us ruining it*


WTF did i just read :lol.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He should stay at Dortmund. They have got a great set-up and team, and Dortmund (if they keep most of their players) could go on to do great things.

I would love him at Chelsea, no doubt, but i also want to see this Dortmund team continue to succeed, and Lewandowski is a key player for them.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Let's see if Chelsea fans get the same shit we did for chanting Rafa Out, *but in his first game.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> WTF did i just read :lol.


Theyre probably the most spectacular and genuinely enjoyable attack in football today. Reus and his thunderbolts, Gotze and his slick as fuck passing, and Lewandowski making some of the the best damn runs Ive ever seen. They work together absolutely beautifully and brilliantly. Now I know as a United fan the concept of 'entertaining football' must be foreign to you, but its basically when a team plays very well together as a unit, fast, and you enjoy seeing it.

Theyre very, very, very good together. Honestly I've been watching more of their games and choosing them more on fifa than I do with Chelsea. And I dont want to see Chelsea ruin that, again

We can find another striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Not the point, i don't know any fan that would want a player to stay at their current club just because they play good football etc etc if he improves your own team you should want him. Like saying you would not want messi or iniesta because they help barca play so well.

Also :lmao a chelsea fan having a dig at united about entertaining football have all the past years just been blanked from your memory, chelsea down the years have been notoriously dull.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Tottenham Tottenham, no one can stop them.


They're much like yourself in a chinese brothel with a few grand to spare.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yeah, I'm with WWE_TNA here. And that's never a good thing.

If he improves our team, then fuck anything else. Dortmund are good at selling and still being a force. See Kagawa.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Thats different. I dislike Barca.I would have zero problems breaking them up. And find them kinda boring to be honest. Which is more to do with my qualms with spanish football to be honest.

Dortmund, Munich and to a lesser extent inter (recently) are the few teams I genuinely enjoy watching most of the time. But Dortmund is by far the most team based. Most of its players are born and bred academy lads. Their linkup and understanding together is part of why they're so effective. Remove Lewandowski from this setting, he may find it difficult to adapt. And the bottom line is, Ive really grown to like Dortmund

Now as for the dig at United, it was a joke. I mean its true, but men in glass houses and all that stuff. Man, Joel wasnt kidding about you ManCs and your sense of humour. I was actually on the fence whether to include a :terry smilie to indicate it was meant to be funny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> Thats different. I dislike Barca.I would have zero problems breaking them up. And find them kinda boring to be honest. Which is more to do with my qualms with spanish football to be honest.
> 
> Dortmund, Munich and to a lesser extent inter (recently) are the few teams I genuinely enjoy watching most of the time. But Dortmund is by far the most team based. Most of its players are born and bred academy lads. Their linkup and understanding together is part of why they're so effective. Remove Lewandowski from this setting, he may find it difficult to adapt. And the bottom line is, Ive really grown to like Dortmund
> 
> Now as for the dig at United, it was a joke. I mean its true, but men in glass houses and all that stuff. Man, Joel wasnt kidding about you ManCs and your sense of humour. I was actually on the fence whether to include a :terry smilie to indicate it was meant to be funny.



Poor jokes imo must be a german. :arry

I'll have you know joel we've agreed on many things.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll have you know joel we've agreed on many things.


LIAR!



































Well yes, maybe we have :terry1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

germans arent funny eh?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I agree with you on RAFA but that is mainly down to winding up the scousers :fergie.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Nige™ said:


> Let's see if Chelsea fans get the same shit we did for chanting Rafa Out, *but in his first game.*


*I meant to mention the Chelsea support but the match bored it out of my thought process. They were embarrassing. I get their thought process in being against Rafa and standing by RDM but for 90 minutes just support your team. Felt like that they turned up to clap RDM for 60 seconds, hold up cheap looking paper signs about Rafa and forgot about supporting their team in a big league match. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

five bucks say if they spent the entire game supporting chelsea youd call them out for forgetting dimatteo so quickly

always with the criticism seabs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea look short of ideas and never look like scoring when mata and hazard don't perform unless cahill or terry come to the recsue with a set piece, Moses give them a decent lift with his willingness to run and commit players. Atleast with united we'll be shit but someone like hernandez will snatch something well except against norwich :terry.


Also wtf newcastle this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

City played 4 strikers today. Any of those 4 strikers would be a massive upgrade to our team

I think that's telling enough


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Lallana is a bloody good player and puncheon ain't half bad either, saints have picked up a bit lately.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Chelsea's support was pretty tame throughout, but I'm past the point where I can really criticise it. It would have been equally as tame at Anfield, Eastlands, The Emirates or Old Trafford. The English atmosphere is always dictated by the tempo and nature of the game, lifeless when things are passive and then explosive when tackles fly in and one team starts to press and dominate.

I mean City's support the first 15 minutes aside was pretty non-existant. Then again you're not gonna get many hardcore singers paying £55-60 for a ticket so it was most likely plastered with part time casuals today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Theyd better, with the wages this team is paying relegation would kill them

Oh, and I admitted you were right earlier Segunda. Youre welcome


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Segunda Caida said:


> Chelsea's support was pretty tame throughout, but I'm past the point where I can really criticise it. It would have been equally as tame at Anfield, Eastlands, The Emirates or Old Trafford. The English atmosphere is always dictated by the tempo and nature of the game, lifeless when things are passive and then explosive when tackles fly in and one team starts to press and dominate.


Some people just like to sit and enjoy the game and cba chanting etc unless your team scores or something big happens in the game, now if you're an away fan and you just sit their then it's much worse but i understand alot of the home fans don't plus alot of families etc at games scattered around grounds not sure how many english fans these days have sections just for your male adults and late teens that would create an atmosphere in that section.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Some people just like to sit and enjoy the game and cba chanting etc unless your team scores or something big happens in the game, now if you're an away fan and you just sit their then it's much worse but i understand alot of the home fans don't plus alot of families etc at games scattered around grounds not sure how many english fans these days have sections just for your male adults and late teens that would create an atmosphere in that section.


I appreciate not everyone wants to sing and support their team at football, but I'll forever be stumped as to why anyone would pay a lot of money to sit in silence for 90 minutes. It really does bemuse me for the most part. I can understand as people get older they prefer to take it easy, but seeing people in their prime years on their phones/chatting shit/doing nothing just feels pointless to me. Christ its why we should have specific sections for people to congregate and sing. Everyone wins in that scenario.

Someone I know who was at the West Ham game today said he got pulled over and threatened by a copper for taking a picture of the copper filming fans. Despite the fact the copper defended himself by saying what he was doing went to public protection he still took the time to try and intimidate a football fan to put his camera away. This is why I hate a lot of coppers who police football matches. For every sound person able to employ common sense you get idiots with a pre-determined hatred for football fans and who see them as animals who need rigorous policing.

Also there's some allegations West Ham fans were hissing and making anti-semitic taunts today. The guy in question rubbished the claims saying it was just your standard 'ssshhhhhhhhh' that away fans do to taunt home fans when there's no noise. Something a lot of the London supports regularly do including Spurs fans themselves. I'm aware someone may cite the guy as being biased but he's a sensible fan who dedicates a lot of time to helping fans who have been mistreated by police in seeking compensation and is the last type of guy to defend a fellow West Ham fan if he was making anti-semitic taunts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Some Chelsea fans. fpalm

You cant have it both ways; sell out, win a load of trophies then have a go. In reality, they should be holding up banners for Roman out as he made the decision to sack RdM but they wont do that will they, they would be a mid table club very quickly if he went.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Busy all weekend and thus have not watched a single second of football :downing 

Sounds like we were shite today. Sounds about right anyway. 

How did Rafa do in his first game as Chelsea Manager?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So apparently there is no such thing as a middle ground or compromise

Its not like we were championship pre abra, we were a team able to break into top 4. And Roberto was part of that team. this time the board went too far


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Segunda Caida said:


> Also there's some allegations West Ham fans were hissing and making anti-semitic taunts today. The guy in question rubbished the claims saying it was just your standard 'ssshhhhhhhhh' that away fans do to taunt home fans when there's no noise. Something a lot of the London supports regularly do including Spurs fans themselves. I'm aware someone may cite the guy as being biased but he's a sensible fan who dedicates a lot of time to helping fans who have been mistreated by police in seeking compensation and is the last type of guy to defend a fellow West Ham fan if he was making anti-semitic taunts.


Of course it was hissing. They do it all the time as do Chelsea. I mean West Ham were trying to get a chant to do with Hitler going but it was quickly quietened down by the stewards. It's funny though as West Hams owners are Jewish


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Of course it was hissing. They do it all the time as do Chelsea. *I mean West Ham were trying to get a chant to do with Hitler going* but it was quickly quietened down by the stewards. It's funny though as West Hams owners are Jewish


Well fuck me fpalm, also what a goal by defoe today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> So apparently there is no such thing as a middle ground or compromise
> 
> Its not like we were championship pre abra, we were a team able to break into top 4. And Roberto was part of that team. this time the board went too far


We were certainly doing better than Spurs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well fuck me fpalm, also what a goal by defoe today.


Are you surprised? Shit club, shit support.

Class goal from Defoe, I agree.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

If you start singing in Old Trafford outside of the Stretford End, you're more than likely going to be asked to shut up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

so apparently the only loud support today is the racist one


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Of course it was hissing. They do it all the time as do Chelsea. I mean West Ham were trying to get a chant to do with Hitler going but it was quickly quietened down by the stewards. It's funny though as West Hams owners are Jewish


Where you there? Because the lad giving his account is as trustworthy as they come (given he's in a fairly prominent position as a self-titled author and working closely with the FSF I highly doubt he'd get involved in denying anti-semitic chants). Spurs, West Ham, Chelsea and Arsenal all love to do the 'ssshhhhhhhhhhh' sounds at away games to mimick the home support being quiet. Can I prove every West Ham fan there today is innocent? Nope. But I'll take the word of someone in the middle of it all that its being misinterpreted by the media over someone not there at the time and going off of hearsay.

The Lazio chants were in very poor taste, but its football. No-one should be surprised that cuntish chants are getting sung at football games, especially derbies. Is it pathetic? Yep. But its part and parcel of the game and really shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.



Irish Jet said:


> If you start singing in Old Trafford outside of the Stretford End, you're more than likely going to be asked to shut up.


The Stretford End isn't even safe these days, especially since they put corporate seats in the upper half of the lower tier. Tier 2 is about as reliable as it gets for standing and singing, but the roof traps most of the noise in and the only other bunch having a go are in K Stand at the other end of the ground and can't hear/join in at the same time.

Speaking of K Stand, its a shame what's happened to that section. There are still some old school lads having a go but so many people in that area now are the sort who aren't arsed with singing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

I'm glad we got a draw, was expecting a loss.

Chelsea's next 3 games are Fullham West Ham and Sunderland all winnable games.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Will be interesting to see who :fergie goes with in goal on wednesday, particularly with Carroll up front for West Ham, probably lindegaard. Can see it being another difficult game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*






Lovely bunch that West Ham lot.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Poor Andy Carroll

First playing with the tag of being the most expensive British player of all time and now has to be the main striker for a bunch of Nazis

Keep your head up big guy :downing


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Of all the different London supports, West Ham are the soundest from my experience.

In other news Geoff Shreeves continues to be a cunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SQoOSNe-Obw

Don't seem to be able to post the video.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lovely bunch that West Ham lot.


That looks like there might be one lad giving a Nazi gesture. Everybody else just look like their putting both arms up as loads of fans do. I'm not even certain that lad isn't stick two arms up either.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> We were certainly doing better than Spurs.


You were going bankrupt too before Abramovich rocked up.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lovely bunch that West Ham lot.


If the yactually were giving the Nazi salute then they're all a bunch of pigs


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

hammers fans were making chants about lazio like 5 minutes in apparently.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> hammers fans were making chants about lazio like 5 minutes in apparently.












I wonder why :jordan


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That Pablo Hernandez chap from Swansea is increasingly becoming the player I expected :hazard to be. Nice to see him finally settling in the PL.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Awful--two heavyweights and a 0-0 draw. Rafa is back!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Posted it already but it's still fucking funny. Love the little Wilkins cameo.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> hammers fans were making chants about lazio like 5 minutes in apparently.


Yep, 'Viva Lazio' and some Di Canio songs (which despite being a former Hammers icon was certainly more done through his Lazio connection to rile the Spurs fans up).

Again though its a football derby. When some sad cunts are singing about an 11 year old boy in Toxteth being shot you know you might as well give up any expectations that some football fans won't be absolute cunts.

This is more addressed to *Cookie Monster* but I never claimed every Hammers fan today was innocent. Just that I'd take the word of a sound and harmless fan in the middle of it all that it was the standard 'ssshhhhhhhh' taunt rather than anything anti-semitic. The lad in question even ended his post at another place by saying there was less anti-semitism than in previous years, so again he's hardly a biased fan ignoring the issue.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Segunda Caida said:


> Yep, 'Viva Lazio' and some Di Canio songs (which despite being a former Hammers icon was certainly more done through his Lazio connection to rile the Spurs fans up).
> 
> Again though its a football derby. When some sad cunts are singing about an 11 year old boy in Toxteth being shot you know you might as well give up any expectations that some football fans won't be absolute cunts.
> 
> This is more addressed to *Cookie Monster* but I never claimed every Hammers fan today was innocent. Just that I'd take the word of a sound and harmless fan in the middle of it all that it was the standard 'ssshhhhhhhh' taunt rather than anything anti-semitic. The lad in question even ended his post at another place by saying there was less anti-semitism than in previous years, so again he's hardly a biased fan ignoring the issue.


Every club has those sets of fans. I know West Ham fans and they are surprisingly normal. They even apologised to some Spurs fans for some of the abuse last night and were embarrassed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*






Shreeves, such a dick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

isn't shreeves the one who told ivanovic that he wasnt in the cl final?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yes.



Bananas said:


> You were going bankrupt too before Abramovich rocked up.


We probably would have been fine since we secured Champions League football. Still, we would have had to sell a few players. Zola was already out the door :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shreeves, such a dick.


How is that useless cunt Shreeves still in a job? :disdrogba

Hopefully one day he'll take it too far like that with a certain manager and that will be the end of him :fergie


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:lmao Shreeves. I don't like Rafa but I feel sorry for the guy having to repeatedly listen to that cunt put him through that. Was actually hoping he'd snap at him.

Stick to your injury reports on FIFA 13 you muppet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Shreeves. I don't like Rafa but I feel sorry for the guy having to repeatedly listen to that cunt put him through that. Was actually hoping he'd snap at him.
> 
> *Stick to your injury reports on FIFA 13 you muppet*.


:lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Shreeves. I don't like Rafa but I feel sorry for the guy having to repeatedly listen to that cunt put him through that. Was actually hoping he'd snap at him.
> 
> Stick to your injury reports on FIFA 13 you muppet.


recorded and they still sound like fucking shite


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Shreeves. I don't like Rafa but I feel sorry for the guy having to repeatedly listen to that cunt put him through that. Was actually hoping he'd snap at him.
> 
> Stick to your injury reports on FIFA 13 you muppet.


I actually felt for Rafa too. Damn Shreeves for making me feel that way.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lol


Ha ha! Oh Chelski you have money, a little bit of history yet no class. Rafa will be out b4 u know it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shreeves :lmao. My gosh talk about making a guy feel like shit.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shreeves, such a dick.


What a fucking cunt. I feel sorry for Rafa for having to listen to him.

This is the same guy who told Ivanovic wasn't in CL final so I am not surprised.



Anyway, Benitez says Torres needs better service.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2238485/Rafael-Benitez-says-Fernando-Torres-needs-better-service-Chelsea.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shreeves is a complete tool.

I haven't posted in here all week as I've had such a hectic week. Anyway, I caught the United/QPR highlights on MOTD and read some of the comments on here from the United fans. Why do we continue to persist with this zombie football style? It gets us no where, creates zero opportunities for us and then the opposing team ends up scoring first after displaying some really good build-up play. It needs to stop! We're in November and some of the players still look like they're in pre-season mode. We need to start performing better as like the Spurs and Norwich results, it'll eventually cost us points.

Why Anderson isn't getting picked when he's been our best midfield player is beyond me. Scholes hasn't shown top form yet, Carrick has been useless and Giggs can't run anymore. Yet Ferguson continues to pick the old age pensioners. It's baffling really. Time to give Fletcher, Anderson and Cleverley a chance in the centre of midfield as I'm sure we'll perform much better then. At least those three show energy and urgency and try to charge forward unlike the other options.

I was watching Football Focus on Saturday to hear the live results and after we won 3-1, it was funny hearing Garth Crooks analysis on our defence. Instead of looking at our injuries in defence or Evra, who can't seem to defend anymore (although he's looked decent in attack recently) he singled out Rafael by saying his _"consistency is inconsistent"_. What a fucking idiot! I'm one of those who enjoys listening to Garth when he's with Robbie Savage as they both get into hilarious arguments. However, he does say some really incompetent things and this was one of them. Has he seen Rafael play every game this season and the fact he's been one of our CONSISTENT defenders (along with Evans and at times Ferdinand) and the one whose actually looked like he knows how to defend. Ridiculous comment.

Once again, Ferguson named a poor starting XI and got the substitutions right. It needs addressing though because as much as I love and respect Ferguson, he got a lot of things wrong last season with our starting XI and our tactics in the big games and he's doing that again this season. Drop Carrick, Scholes, and Giggs. Bring some youth and energy into the centre of midfield. I really hope Nani recovers soon as despite being poor all season, at least he's looked FAR BETTER than Young, who just looks awful. I'll give him time as he did show some great form at the start and end of last season but he better recover that form soon.

As for the RDM firing, I feel for the guy. He seemed like a genuine and humble bloke and didn't deserve to be treated like that. The Rafa signing is a surreal one but it might only be temporary in the end.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

damn right its temporary

http://until-rafa-goes.co.uk/


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Fergie probably heard it through the grapevine a couple of months back that Rafa would be returning and as a result......

FERGIE'S CRACKING UP :fergie


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shreeves is a cunt.

Felt sorry for Rafa in terms of the reception he got from most of the fans. Very harsh considering he wasn't the one who fired RDM. I didn't mind Chelsea before the sacking of RDM but things have now changed. It's not so much Chelsea, It's Roman. I want him to fail.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

That Shreeves thing sums up well the inherent racism that exists within the English Football media.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Destiny said:


> Shreeves is a cunt.
> 
> Felt sorry for Rafa in terms of the reception he got from most of the fans. Very harsh considering he wasn't the one who fired RDM. I didn't mind Chelsea before the sacking of RDM but things have now changed. It's not so much Chelsea, It's Roman. I want him to fail.


It's not just about the sacking of RDM. If they bought in someone like (I dunno) Moyes, they would still be RDM chants, but Moyes would not have been booed.

Rafa was booed, because he's Rafa. We don't like him. We had a rivalry with Liverpool which stemmed from the manager's at that time. Chelsea fans worshiped Mourinho, Liverpool fans worshiped Benitez. A lot of shit was said. That hasn't been forgotten and won't be forgotten. It's that simple.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

You know rafa should just go out and apologise 

To us and drogba. fastest way to resolve this

but seeing as this is football, nobody will ever apologise. ever


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Bananas said:


> That Shreeves thing sums up well the inherent racism that exists within the English Football media.


xenophobia

and apologise for what?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He had a lot of comments about the fans, about the club, about never taking the job and about Drogba being a diving cheat. Cant remember the exact list of them but someone rounded them up on an article somewhere


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

he could, but it doesn't matter. the best thing he can do for these few months is ignore them and just do the best he can. he's not going to ever be accepted, and he knows that, so why dwell on it? he has a job to do.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> xenophobia
> 
> and apologise for what?


I'm dumbing it down for the masses bro 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*










did you know? since 2010, man city have conceded 0.66 goals per game when pablo zabaleta starts compared to 0.98 when he doesn't.

rubbish player


----------



## Death Rider

Well drogba is a diving cheat. Great player but a diving cheat none the less


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He is not a diving cheat

Well he kinda is, but he doesnt dive for penalties. He dives to break up play and stop the opposing passing games. Which is better, kinda. I think

Besides, hes no more a diver than the rest of the football players in this dung heap called football


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Rafa shouldn't have to apologise :kobe All managers say stuff they don't mean, doesn't mean they should say sorry when they go back on their word

"I wouldn't sell them a virus" :fergie


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Redead said:


> You know rafa should just go out and apologise
> 
> To us and drogba. fastest way to resolve this
> 
> but seeing as this is football, nobody will ever apologise. ever


LOL oh come on he was a manager of a rival club he HAD to say negative things about the rivals. A manager who's not a pussy is a lot better than the complete opposite of him.



Redead said:


> He is not a diving cheat
> 
> Well he kinda is, but he doesnt dive for penalties. He dives to break up play and stop the opposing passing games. Which is better, kinda. I think
> 
> Besides, hes no more a diver than the rest of the football players in this dung heap called football


Drogba being a diving cheat is total truth. Not many players have out-dived Drobga. Maybe only Barca players...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

People feeling sorry for rafa :lol fuck me but yeah shreeves is a cunt.

Yeah i feel sorry for him and all that money he is earning and managing a top club in england.

Also hammers fans, sigh fpalm i hope no other fans sink as low this season when playing spurs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

context and hyperbole are apparently other things that dont register with ManCs apparently :fergie



anyways as for managers who dont talk about other teams players. Robbie never did. Its one of the reasons I liked him so much. Clean as a whistle. Another ofcourse is :arry. Talk about other teams players? naaaaaaaah


also, good news everyone. Clattenburg is reffing this week weekend for arsenal. Walcott and AOC better watch out :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

^WTF are you rambling on about again, may aswell not chip in with my opinion that some folk are feeling a tad sorry for rafa (not just on here)


So anderson will start against the third reich, cue him having a shit game after fergie has praised him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Mr. Snrub said:


> did you know? since 2010, man city have conceded 0.66 goals per game when pablo zabaleta starts compared to 0.98 when he doesn't.
> 
> rubbish player


Who called him rubbish?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Look who made the 15 man shortlist of midfielders for the Fifa Pro World XI :stevie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

In that situation, whether or not someone has success or not, could you not (kinda)sympathise a tad with someone put in an uncomfortable position and asked some questions that would, you know, be kinda upsetting?

Its like the Ivanovic situation, put yourself in his place. Yes, youre a millionaire football star excelling and just won a huge match. But its understandable even if you were in his place, it would be pretty damn soul crushing if you couldnt play in the biggest match of all and help your team win it.

Context matters

If it didnt, in the end of a penalty shootout for a title and they lose, they dont immediately think "Oh well, I just lost a ball kicking deal. Ah well, I still make millions while there are some people outside starving." What actually happens is they feel pretty bad which is justifiable, not in the grand scheme of things but in that immediate situation

Now personally, I dont give a damn about Rafa. I dont hate him, but I dont like him either. And to be honest I feel more pissed at Shreeves in that clip than I do sympathy for Rafa. But I think its understandable that people might kinda feel bad for Rafa in that situation that a guy is asking questions that seem to be done on purpose to make him feel bad?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shreeves forever crushing dreams :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

There is something deeply wrong with Shreeves

No way hes doing this by accident


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

He knows exactly what he's doing and such a smug git while doing it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Joel said:


> Who called him rubbish?


*I was wondering this too. Only time I've heard anything negative said about him this season or last is when he's shifted to CB which isn't his position. Isn't he regarded as one of the best wing backs in the League (I agree with this fyi). I've heard :gnev call him that. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Yeah, Neville definitely said that yesterday. Zabaleta just oozes consistency. I can't remember his last bad performance. Just seems a nice guy all round too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

lampard and gerrard named as part of 15 man fifa world 11 midfield

:wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

No english player should be close to that.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

:stevie :stevie :stevie :stevie :stevie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

No suprise like them silly fuckers still think england should be ranked in the top 3 or 5.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Shreeves career inspiration.






Seriously, how the fuck do you embed videos? Do you have to be a member?

EDIT - Nice one all!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

[YOUTUBE ] Everything after the equals sign [/ YOUTUBE]

But no spaces


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Shreeves career inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, how the fuck do you embed videos? Do you have to be a member?


Fixed.


Yeah what hank said.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Aaah, any Partridge is good stuff.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Torres is going to be on the forwards shortlist , I'm 100% sure of it.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Enrique just tweeted this pic of him and his two brothers :kenny
Sorry I don't know how to spoiler


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> Enrique just tweeted this pic of him and his two brothers :kenny
> Sorry I don't know how to spoiler


:lol super fucking gay and for a second i thought he had his hands down his pants.

Also fullkit wanker.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> Enrique just tweeted this pic of him and his two brothers :kenny
> Sorry I don't know how to spoiler


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> Enrique just tweeted this pic of him and his two brothers :kenny
> Sorry I don't know how to spoiler


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

every liverpool's supporter's junk wiggled.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Jose may be a nutter. 

But he's our nutter.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

LOL.

Jose must be bisexual or some shit. He's had other suspicious photos before this. 

Midweek EPL FTW!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger says Jack Wilshere should sign a new contract to show his commitment to the club.


So Wilshere to Man City in Jan.

:wenger


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Can't wait until Wednesday night when Spurs will have to deal with our own leftback-turned-superstar winger


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

So while Jose Enrique is having incest, what are other people doing?



















Oh :downing


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Liverpool the club of rainbow and love!









seriously though it looks really weird. Why would he think it's a cool photo to post on the internet?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

How Andy Carroll spends his summer








:wilkins
How Jay Spearing spends his summer 








:downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



DwayneAustin said:


> How Andy Carroll spends his summer


Kevin Nolan and Andy had a massive row when Nolan first saw this picture so now Andy is at West Ham so Kev can keep an eye on him, True Story


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



danny_boy said:


> Kevin Nolan and Andy had a massive row when Nolan first saw this picture so now Andy is at West Ham so Kev can keep an eye on him, True Story


I thought Nolan was asked to look after Carroll because Andy ALLEGEDLY hit his own girlfriend and because he drank too much? :austin


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Enrique and Cesaro must be twins :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

Andy the gypsy woman beater :terry.


So yeah only just watched Joey thinking he's french i know i've been under a rock, one of the most cringiest things i have ever watched so fucking embarrassing.

Le Twat.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*

New thread title idea - Now with 100% more 'Arry


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



haribo said:


>


*Why does this guy have to be so loveable and then play for City 

RVP dropped as captain, Valencia sold and Maloney benched. Guaranteed to be a great Wednesday now for Utd. Last few games were on me for putting RVP as my captain. Sorry lads.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

He's not even the most likable city player and apart from mario, Nasri, tevez and maybe hart i really can't name many city players i don't like unlike chelsea and pool were i can name alot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The only City guy I can say is probably more likable than KUN is probaly Big Vinny. Maybe Yaya too. 

Surprised to see any Man u fan liking Aguero tbh. After what he done to you guys last season :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The only City guy I can say is probably more likable than KUN is probaly Big Vinny. Maybe Yaya too.
> 
> Surprised to see any Man u fan liking Aguero tbh. After what he done to you guys last season :lol


Silva


Aguero didn't screw united, united screwed united.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:fergie screwed United 



:terry


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

these lower half English clubs play some of the worst football....sad thing too is the spend so much money on players, they would be better off using academy players like the rest of Europe


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hajduk1911 said:


> these lower half English clubs play some of the worst football....sad thing too is the spend so much money on players, they would be better off using academy players like the rest of Europe


Well isn't the current Aston Villa starting 11 from there own academy? Nothing wrong with spending money players if they're good enough

Oh Villa have just scored


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Benteke is no :hesk2


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'm talking more in general of lower table English clubs, they spend all this money just to keep playing long ball garbage. A team like Stoke have spent like 50-60 million past few seasons for what? For that money being spent I would expect something more than a rugby team


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I'm talking more in general of lower table English clubs, they spend all this money just to keep playing long ball garbage. *A team like Stoke have spent like 50-60 million past few seasons for what?* For that money being spent I would expect something more than a rugby team


Promotion from the Championship, Surviving relegation in the first couple of seasons, an F.A Cup Final, a short run in Europe, becoming a mid-table team which all premier league teams hate to be up against because they know it will take a lot of hard work to get a win


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Silva
> 
> 
> Aguero didn't screw united, united screwed united.


Ahh yeah forgot Silva. 

Wonder if you would still be saying that If someone like Tevez or Nasri scored the final goal :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:hart

:alves ique2 :terry :downing


:xabi

:andres :xavi

:messi :suarez1







:hesk2 
Manager :kean
What does everyone tink of my team? :woy


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

You really do like using smilies a lot, don't you?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Joel said:


> You really do like using smilies a lot, don't you?


Just my newbie over excitement :downing

Do I use them too much? :downing


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:mon


Missed the match since I had work. Looks like I didn't miss much. Us and QPR were both awful apparently (danny rose was our best player from what I heard, which is no shock since he's been our most consistent easily this year. Shame he'll probably be a starter for spurs next year). Still, not a loss in Arrys first game :side: if we can get 4 points from Norwich and Reading games then I'll be happy. Cattermole being risked is annoying since he barely lasted any time and he's surprisingly vital to how we play. We really need better cover for that role, I'd kill for Lorik Cana right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

From the shittest super sunday to the dullest couple of midweek games.

I'm sure tomorrow will improve when we give the hammers a good old roasting :fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Arsenal/Everton, Chelsea/Fulham, Liverpool/Spurs...so Sky are showing Wigan/Man City? :bosh2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



danny_boy said:


> Promotion from the Championship, Surviving relegation in the first couple of seasons, an F.A Cup Final, a short run in Europe, becoming a mid-table team which all premier league teams hate to be up against because they know it will take a lot of hard work to get a win


Exactly. Stoke have done wonders since joining the Prem. They've never looked like going down and they've found a style of play that works for them. To call them a rugby team is disrespectful. It's been said before but you don't get extra points for playing pretty. Their long ball style is over-rated, and unlike some teams they don't lie down against the big boys and give them a game, especially at the Britannia, as proved by results this season.

Stoke get way too much shit, especially from fans of the top clubs who are used to quality football. Regardless of what money they spend, they buy players to suit them, and that's what Stoke have done. Get over it! They're there to get points, not please snobbish football fans who can't accept football they deem acceptable.



haribo said:


> Arsenal/Everton, Chelsea/Fulham, Liverpool/Spurs...so Sky are showing Wigan/Man City? :bosh2


City/Wigan should be a good game. It's a pity I'm going to Ewood, for my sins after Saturday.



Hajduk1911 said:


> these lower half English clubs play some of the worst football....sad thing too is the spend so much money on players, they would be better off using academy players like the rest of Europe


:lmao

Villa's team tonight is mainly youth players from English leagues, Reading too.fpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Reports saying that Liverpool are in advanced talks with Tom Ince to bring him BACK to the club.

So sell him to Blackpool for around 250,000 and buy him back a year later for probably a few million, at least we put in a 35% sell-on clause which means a discount.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

BRAVE Villa preventing four 0-0 TV games in a row. :darkbarry

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20373741



> Emile Heskey on life in Newcastle, Australia


:hesk2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:darkheskey


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> Reports saying that Liverpool are in advanced talks with Tom Ince to bring him BACK to the club.
> 
> So sell him to Blackpool for around 250,000 and buy him back months later for probably a few million, at least we put in a 35% sell-on clause which means a discount.


That would be a great deal if it we're to happen. He's bagged 11 goals so far this season with 2 assists.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Destiny said:


> That would be a great deal if it we're to happen. He's bagged 11 goals so far this season with 2 assists.


He's in great form alright, but its just the fact that he left because he wanted higher wages, Liverpool refused, sold him for almost nothing and now might want him back and will have to pay a few million for him. Should have just given him the pay rise and sent him out on loan instead, it's not as if we were blessed with wingers at the time


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Wake me up when November ends :'()*



Seabs said:


> *Why does this guy have to be so loveable and then play for City
> 
> RVP dropped as captain, Valencia sold and Maloney benched. Guaranteed to be a great Wednesday now for Utd. Last few games were on me for putting RVP as my captain. Sorry lads.*


too bad i counteracted this by putting united in my multi. suffer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

you should've trusted me and backed the draw in sunderland/QPR snrub. You'd be slightly less poor ique2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

that's a big presumption that i didn't.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

football manager 13 is giving me a headache


----------



## Death Rider

I have finally started to win on it. Then again I am rangers in the 3rd division


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*










Not looking forward to our game tonight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

hoping that cleverley starts alongside anderson tonight, im expecting rafael to be given a rest


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Thankfully yesterdays games may have prevented our game at Stoke from being the worst quality match of the week. I'll be surprised if the ball even touches the floor. 

dem tactics. 

Oh, Cabaye and S.Taylor out until february. That's cool :gun:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

*Not confident tonight with the way we've been playing. Lindegaard in goal hopefully. De Gea needs experience against teams that will pump long balls into the box but not tonight please. Cleverly and Anderson in the middle would be nice but Cleverly will probably fill in for Valencia on the right and play Carrick and Anderson in the middle with Young on the left.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Last time I said we were going to lose, we lost to Reading.

Last time I said we would win we drew with Wigan or something.

I'm going to put all my CHIPS IN and say tonight will be a draw vs the gooners.

Dear God, please let us win just once.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I think we're going to lose. In fact I think I might put some money on it. Arteta is a really good player, but he can be gotten at. I think Moyes will stick Fellaini on him, which will be a complete physical mismatch, and then if Everton can get runners in from midfield attacking us through the centre (Osman, Pienaar, etc.) then we're in for some trouble as our midfield is very poor in terms of tracking runners. We'll need Wilshere to put in a good defensive performance if we want to get anything out of the game.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Looking forward to our game tonight. It's a home game, we should be in total control, but it's a derby at the same time, so there are possibilities of a few troubles here and there. 

A clean sheet for the second consecutive game since late September in the league would be sweet. Hopefully our defenders display the calibre of defending they put on against City tonight. 

Read Mikel might be replaced in the starting XI by Oriol Romeu, who's said to be more creative, so as to enhance chances of Torres finding the back of the net. 

Overall I expect us to be very much more attacking today. 

Expecting a scoreline of 2-0 and above.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Funniest story I have heared in years :lol :lol :lol












> Nikica Jelavic could demand to leave Goodison Park in January after a blazing row with new-boy Kevin Mirallas, fanatix has learnt.
> 
> The Croatian striker, who has been prolific since joining the Toffees in January, reportedly accused Belgian winger Mirallas of being selfish after last month’s Merseyside derby with Liverpool.


http://blog.fanatix.com/post/36590339859/nikica-jelavic-to-demand-everton-exit-after-kevin






The lad puts in a MOTM performance inside 45 minutes before going off injured and people are saying that's the basis of the reason why Jelavic wants to leave. :lol :lol​


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Ahhhhhhhh the annual trip to White Hart Lane. Still haven't forgotten losing 2-1 there in the last minute to Pavlyuchenko in like Harry's first week in charge after they got 2pts in the first 9 games. Helped cost us the league that season, one of only two losses. Bastards. Don't think we've won there since.

Inb4 Liverpool have a man sent off, concede a pelenty, don't score and Suarez gets booked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> Suarez gets booked.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Purple Aki said:


>


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*










You could have at least posted an image from a game that you actually won and not thrown away a 2-0 lead inside the first half.

It loses all sense of funny when you realise the reality of it.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Happy now?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lindegaard's reaction in that gif is brilliant.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The fact you just had to google search something for a conversation which you have just butchered with your inept banter means it was pretty pointless.

Cheers.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Purple Aki said:


> inept banter


Call me Moztradamus.

And yes, that is the new name change in 2 and a half months.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Apparently we beat Spuds 2-0 at WHL in 2008. I have absolutely no recollection of that. 

The last happy memory I have there is of our third-string side knocking them out of the milk cup on penalties.

VIVA LA PONGOLLE.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

"Liverpool have not been awarded a penalty in the last 25 games in all competitions."

I knew it had been a while but not that long... enguin

IncapableNinja - How can you not remember that? One of the only times Torres wore the short sleves :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I remember it well. Voronin the ponytailed GOAT destroyed them that day and Torres scored to make himself the highest scoring player in a debut season in the Prem. Happier times


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



> Arsenal team to play Everton: Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Wilshere, Arteta, Ramsey, Cazorla, Walcott, Giroud.


Theo starting up front :mark:

EDIT: Podolskis not even on the bench, bad times for fantasy football


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lloris
Walker - Dawson - Gallas - Vertonghen
Sandro - Dembele
Lennon - Dempsey - Bale
Defoe​
Caulker injured so Gallas steps in sadly. It's a shame we won't have Ledley King to keep Suarez in his pocket, AGAIN. But you know what can ya do? Suarez will rip Gallas apart. Just hope Lloris is on top form tonight like he has been the past two games. Absoltuely amazing to see Dembele back and him and Sandro give us strength and height in the middle and well, we're unbeaten whenever Dembele has played


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



> Howard, Hibbert, Jagielka (c), Distin, Baines, Naismith, Gibson, Osman, Pienaar, Fellaini, Jelavic


THE SHOE HAS RETURNED


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Mata benched. FACT.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Same team as against Swansea. Glen always has Bale in his pocket so no worry there. But God help Downing against Lennon, God help our midfield against Dembele and from a sympathetic point of view, God help Walker against the GOAT Jose Enrique.



Mata in my Fantasy team, fuck sake Rafa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lindegaard

Rafael
Smalling
Evans
Evra

Cleverley
Carrick
Anderson

Rooney
Hernandez
van Persie

SUBS: de Gea, Ferdinand, Buttner, Jones, Fletcher, Young, Welbeck. 


About fucking time he went with something like that and if this does not work :lol then they all might aswell be sold or retire. Kagawa, nani and valencia all to come back aswell hopefully nani and valencia are fit for reading at the weekend.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fergie with DAT common sense for a change


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafa clearly wants Mata out so a space is freed up for his all-time number 1 transfer target Barry. :barry


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I have no idea what Rafa is doing here. If this doesn't work out then the fans will only get worse.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Downing at left back. Again.

You're not making this easy on yourself are you Brendan?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Benching Mata is fucking stupid. Sums up the clueless Rafa.

If anyone should be dropped, it's Hazard.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Bale/Vertonghen vs Sterling/Johnson...


An overwhelming lack of defensive ability on that side of the park could be fun.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I haven't seen Downing at left back, does he actually defend and shit? Or is it some 3-5-1-1 type formation? :wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Downing has been so good at preventing Liverpool from scoring as a winger that it's only natural to assume that he will prevent the opposition from scoring as a leftback. 

Dat tactical brilliance from Rodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Stewart Downing cost more money than any player Tottenham has ever had. Just let that sit there a minute.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

He's cracking up, he's cracking, he's cracking, rafas cracking up!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Cookie Monster said:


> Stewart Downing cost more money than any player Tottenham has ever had. Just let that sit there a minute.


Well that's because Tottenham aren't a big club like Liverpool :troll


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Anyone see Torres miss an open net in the warm up clip :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Walcott continuing his GOAT form

Gerrard is going to cost us so many goals this season


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao Johnson on his arse.

Get in Lennon


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Downing at left back eh.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Away to Stoke, never good with 11 injuries and low on confidence. Luckily Colo is back though  would I be biased and crazy to say the best CB in the premier league?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Henderson......................no words

2-0. so its gonna be one of THOSE games


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

That was quick  Gooo West Ham


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:rvp


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> Henderson......................no words


I'm watching soccer special, was it as bad as Tomo made it out to be? was on about the keeper making a mess


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao Go home bindippers.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Well shit


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



kingfunkel said:


> Away to Stoke, never good with 11 injuries and low on confidence. Luckily Colo is back though  would I be biased and crazy to say the best CB in the premier league?


You probably would be crazy yes. But put a long ball over his head recently and he's clueless. Luckily we're playing Stoke.

Oh...


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



kingfunkel said:


> I'm watching soccer special, was it as bad as Tomo made it out to be? was on about the keeper making a mess


Henderson was played in by Enrique, edge of the box, Lloris came out to pressure him alright but he really should have scored. Put it past the post. Bottled it. Not the first time he's done that this season.

Or if you're asking about the second goal, Hendo tripped Dempsey, the freekick deflected off the wall and wrong footed Reina


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Sounds absolutely horrible, so far. .TV forums are furious with Downing, Hendo and Reina. :lol

Fuck it, I'm going to tune in anyway. Lets start this comeback. :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Playing some boring, uninspiring football. No chances being created at all. All flair we had has gone. Fat Spanish waiter must leave this club now.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

It's incredibly sad seeing Gerrard like this, just a shadow of the rampaging midfielder he once was. Ruined by injury and to make matters worse, he was just nutmegged by Aaron Lennon


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Joel said:


> Playing some boring, uninspiring football. No chances being created at all. All flair we had has gone. Fat Spanish waiter must leave this club now.


But but but...The waiter will make sure Torres finds his form again :hesk2

Turned on the match to see us losing 2-0 :downing.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> It's incredibly sad seeing Gerrard like this, just a shadow of the rampaging midfielder he once was. Ruined by injury and to make matters worse, he was just nutmegged by Aaron Lennon


Meh. You can only carry a team and punch DJ's for so long before your legs are gone.

Just wish he wasn't Undroppable Gerrard.

We're playing pretty well. What on earth happened to be 2-0 down. 

Ohhhh. Off the line. Should have buried it before anyway.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Incoming Skrtel red card


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Will we ever get a penalty?

Unreal


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fucking Walker . Why couldn't he have hit it into Gallas's legs. No one likes the fucker anyway. 

Also really is a big shame about Stevie but I guess the day was always gonna come. Couldnt carry us until he retired. Now we just need to find a serious replacement for him.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking Walker . Why couldn't he have hit it into Gallas's legs. No one likes the fucker anyway.


That was actually an amazing clearance. Absolutely no margine for error. Despite it being Walker. :lol

*Awaits 6th angle which shows it was over the line.

Pretty good performance from the 20 minutes I've watched. A goal before halftime and we're right back in this.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking Walker . Why couldn't he have hit it into Gallas's legs. No one likes the fucker anyway.
> 
> Also really is a big shame about Stevie but I guess the day was always gonna come. Couldnt carry us until he retired. *Now we just need to find a serious replacement for him*.


SAVE US JONJO


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I see Routledge has got 2 goals for Swansea already, I also have in my Fantasy team.....ON THE FUCKING BENCH


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How good is Dembele, fucking hell.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Chelsea-Fulham was the worst half of football I've seen in quite a long time.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Garcia is fucking awful , like a lost sheep in midfield.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Ramsey is not a football.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lukaku scores again. While we don't look like we can buy a goal. Fuck this *throws hands uo in the air*

Get :mata on ffs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



danny_boy said:


> I see Routledge has got 2 goals for Swansea already, I also have in my Fantasy team.....ON THE FUCKING BENCH


Same shit right here my friend


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The internet is telling me that Rodgers is playing Downing as a left fullback and Enrique as a left midfielder. Surely this can't be true?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



I Curry I said:


> Chelsea-Fulham was the worst half of football I've seen in quite a long time.


Sad but true, it was a borefest. We created literally nothing going forward. Have said it numerous times that Bertrand doesn't offer much in attack. Hazard looked as a painfully average player. Only Oscar looked threatening. Don't get me started on Torres. He's non existent, same goes for Ramires albeit to a lesser extent. Romeu was good though. Love his touches.

We're clearly missing Mata. We lacked penetration going forward. We just seem content passing the ball around. Hope this get sorted out for the second half. Fuck knows why Marin has yet to debut. I mean, it's not like he's worse than Bertrand, is he?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I swear that in another universe right this second there are a group of guys posting on a forum saying "hey guys, imagine if there is another universe where Downing is a leftback and Enrique is a winger, LOL."

We are in that universe gentlemen, we are in it, and I can only pray that the space time continuum does not collapse in on itself due to Rodgers's crazy tactics.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Oh its true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Bananas said:


> The internet is telling me that Rodgers is playing Downing as a left fullback and Enrique as a left midfielder. Surely this can't be true?


The internet does not lie my friend










Guy is trolling hard.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

AGENT RODGERS, mission complete.

Regards from AGENTS HICKS AND GILLETE.

And the rest of the American Agents they let run the joke shop.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> I swear that in another universe right this second there are a group of guys posting on a forum saying "hey guys, imagine if there is another universe where Downing is a leftback and Enrique is a winger, LOL."
> 
> We are in that universe gentlemen, we are in it, and I can only pray that the space time continuum does not collapse in on itself due to Rodgers's crazy tactics.


I hope for there sake in there universe that whoever has the broadcasting rights to the Premier League is actually showing matches with some actual goals


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Anyone else's Chelsea v Fulham stream running slow? Oh wait its just the way we're playing.

Love Rafa's tactics, fit exactly into what Roman Abram wants. Attacking flair you say Roman, lets evaluate our options! Mata, Moses, even Marin at your disposal? Fuck that shit. *BERTRAND!*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'd love to know the reasoning behind it. If Hodgson had made such a decision there would be riots in Liverpool ( well more than usual).


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafa Benitez out. He's had enough time to make an impact on the team and he simply isn't doing it. I hear Roberto Di Matteo is a free agent nowadays...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:Cisse!!!!

About fudging time. Shocking by Begovic but who cares.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'd love to know the reasoning behind it. If Hodgson had made such a decision there would be riots in Liverpool ( well more than usual).


Meh to be fair Downing seems to be gash wherever he is played and Enrique scored a goal the first time he got played as winger.


----------



## Death Rider

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'd love to know the reasoning behind it. If Hodgson had made such a decision there would be riots in Liverpool ( well more than usual).


Enrique has been alright on the wing. And downing's best role is left back.......











On the bench :troll


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Maybe this is a Liverpool thing where if a player is shit they just play them at full back.


:hendo :downing


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I like the signs around the stadium "get on with the game" take the hint, Rafa.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How were we expected to win the game in the first place? The starting eleven had only 10 brains and worryingly had two vaginas too many in it. 

Save us Suso


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Jonjo Shelvey actually looks like a penis :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

COMEBACK 

Bale :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'm glad I jumped on the draw at 7/1


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Right in off Bale's stupid chimpanzee face. Oh and that's why Gerrard shouldn't be taking the corners. He's a much bigger threat in the box.

Bale booked for diving, almost deafening silence from the two commentators on my stream


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I've attacked Bales diving before but that wasnt even a dive :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:balo :balo :balo

Silva has been City's best player tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Young once again absolutely hopeless.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Well and truly dragged into the fight for top 4.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Chelsea drop points, Arsenal and Everton drop points, West Brom drop points and we win 2-1 at home to Liverpool. A great mid week.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Worrying times


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How we only drew that I'll never know. 

Should have had a penalty and very close near the end.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafa Benitez's career is on the line against West Ham. If he loses he will be sacked.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*










Can't even explain that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I've forgotten what it feels like to get a penalty :sadpanda


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Pretty good performance considering we fucked ourselves silly in the first 10 minutes.

Shame the unbeaten run has ended. I still think with another striker or three, in addition to replacing Downing, we can break into the top 10.

This game the right side was hopeless. Probably Sterling's worst game this season, and Johnson's worst for a while. Shoutout to Assaidi who was absolutely dreadful in his short cameo.

*Updated premierlegue scorers:


Suarez: 10
Own Goal: 3

Skrtel, Sterling, Gerrard, Enrique and Sahin: 1
*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

SAVE US TOM INCE


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Another thoroughly unconvincing win, but fuck it, I'll take that. Still top after all.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hazard should be dropped in our next game tbh. I remember Joel pointing out how reluctant he is taking on opposition defenders, plus he never seems to try any other thing attacking wise. That's not why he was bought in the first place. He doesn't even get into the 18 yard area to try and win penalties too. Marin should replace one of Mazacar in our next game, please. Defo not Mata. Either Hazard or Oscar.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

So we're finally keeping clean sheets yet we're not scoring nay goals either...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The ref in our game essentially cost me to the tune $50 dollars (had $20 on Everton at 6/4), but I'd have taken that result over the money tbh. Everton along Spurs will be our rivals for 4th spot, so not losing to them was imperative. We played poorly, but we got a result. It mightn't seem that good now, but I really can't see many teams going to Goodison and winning this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Although lacking in the final thrid, that was our best performance for a while, at least until the last 15 minutes, where we started to fall apart. Young is a disgrace, once he came on all he did was commit crimes against football. 

Lindegaard, Evans, Rafael and Ando were all absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> Although lacking in the final thrid, that was our best performance for a while, at least until the last 15 minutes, where we started to fall apart. Young is a disgrace, once he came on all he did was commit crimes against football.
> 
> Lindegaard, Evans, Rafael and Ando were all absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite.


How well did Big Andy play?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'll catch the highlights on Match of the Day tonight but I hear we were really average/poor tonight against West Ham. We didn't really put away our chances (half chances at that) and some players were awful (Young, Evra) or mediocre (Rooney) or anonymous (Chicharito). Apparently Rafael, Evans, Smalling, Anderson and Cleverley were our best players. Not surprised about Rafael though, he's been the best right back in the league this season along with Zabaleta.

I'm glad we got the 3 points and the cleansheet, which was much needed. However, these performances need to pick up and pick up quickly. We're 3 months into the new season and a lot of our players still look like they are in pre-season mode and haven't turned up. This can't go on any longer as it has cost us or nearly cost us in many games. Even City, who haven't been at their best have started to look slightly better than us while we just look so disjointed on the pitch. Need to pick it up and we need to get that goal difference up and that has to be a MUST on Saturday against Reading.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> Although lacking in the final thrid, that was our best performance for a while, at least until the last 15 minutes, where we started to fall apart. Young is a disgrace, once he came on all he did was commit crimes against football.
> 
> Lindegaard, Evans, Rafael and Ando were all absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite.



1-0 against west ham? at home after scoring in the first minute?

FFS. Surely score a couple against readind, i mean right? RIGHT?


Yeah young started on the bench and still managed to come on and be useless, poor lad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Again Rafael was the stand out player, what other right back in the league is better than him at the moment?

Anderson and Evans had good games

Young was awful when he came on


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

It would be nice if we could actually TRY to to win a game for once, that being said everton did play well and pressed us a shit tonne so we couldn't get anything done, a draws not bad but the team still doesn't look that arsed.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Wow, Chelsea are really in a bad form, they haven't won a match in their last 5 matches.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Pardew to get sacked with 7 years left on his deal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

0 wins in 5 for Chelsea. They always say it's how you react after your first loss. Turns out, Chelsea haven't reacted at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



united_07 said:


> Again Rafael was the stand out player, what other right back in the league is better than him at the moment?
> 
> Anderson and Evans had good games
> 
> *Young was awful when he came on*


Didn't think he was bad and I'm usually only too happy to criticise him. He put in one or two good crosses that people should really should have been anticipating and he made sure to cover for Evra. Not brilliant but did his job.

Anyway, a win and top of the league, happy with that.

Arsenal :lmao
Chelsea :lmao :lmao
Liverpool :lmao :lmao :lmao

Al Habsi, prick.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Cookie Monster said:


> 0 wins in 5 for Chelsea. They always say it's how you react after your first loss. Turns out, Chelsea haven't reacted at all.


Yeah, ever since that loss against Shaktar, they haven't been playing well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Silent Alarm said:


> Didn't think he was bad and I'm usually only too happy to criticise him. He put in one or two good crosses that people should really should have been anticipating and he made sure to cover for Evra. Not brilliant but did his job.
> 
> Anyway, a win and top of the league, happy with that.
> 
> Arsenal :lmao
> Chelsea :lmao :lmao
> Liverpool :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Al Habsi, prick.


perhaps I was being a bit harsh, but just find him frustrating, cant wait till kagawa comes back



surely this cant be a real quotes from Brenden Rodgers tonight which is going around on twitter



> "We had 65% possession tonight. To me, that's more important than goals."


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao

Is he serious?

Edit: Oh, it's from Twitter, probably not true then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Crouch's injury sounds nice, Pulis: “The doctor had couple of teeth in his hand when he walked off and he has one or two right his gum too."


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Pablo Hernandez!! Absolutely class, don't even know how Valencia could sell such a player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Pablo Hernandez!! Absolutely class, don't even know how Valencia could sell such a player.


:mata :silva :villa


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Just seen the liverpool highlights, didnt think either of the shouts were a penalty tbh, the defenders got the ball on both of them


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Dembeles tackle was awesome. Gallas' though I think was a bit deceiving. I think he clipped Suarez but from the refs angle it looked like he got the ball.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> DX-HHH-XD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo Hernandez!! Absolutely class, don't even know how Valencia could sell such a player *for a bargain price of £5m*.
> 
> 
> 
> :mata :silva :villa
Click to expand...

:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Nice edit :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Without Robin van Persie's goals Man United would be 15th. Without Fernando Torres' goals Chelsea would be exactly where they are now. Lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> Lindegaard, Evans, Rafael and Ando were all absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite.


Good to hear and expected really from them 4.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Samoon said:


> Wow, Chelsea are really in a bad form, they haven't won a match in their last 5 matches.


Wrong, bro. We're winless in the league in six. Fucking six!

Man U = 3-2
Swansea = 1-1
West Brom = 2-1
L'pool = 1-1
Man City = 0-0
Fulham = 0-0
(arranged in random order)

You know the funniest thing of all? Four of those were home games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Without Robin van Persie's goals Man United would be 15th. Without Fernando Torres' goals Chelsea would be exactly where they are now. Lol


:nando


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rooney. Shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

From the highlights it looked a pretty comfortable win just poor finishing or lack of close range chances.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

city win 2-0. Clean sheet. Mancini changes tactics to win the game. Mario scores. Crisis.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

2014 will be OUR YEAR (Y)

Can't see this team being better than 6th this year or, depending on what happens in the transfer windows leading up to it, next year.

So is the life of a LFC fan


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Last two games. One goal scored............by Bale's stupid smug face. We may as well just pack the team with attackers and go all out nuts Kevin Keegan style.
Reina

Johnson Skrtel Agger


Allen

Shelvey Sahin Suso


Sterling Suarez Assaidi

Drop Gerrard. We're not winning games as it is so why not try and be entertaining instead


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

We sucked in the first half and spurs deserved the lead but the Dempsey foul was extremely soft (don't think it was a foul). We smashed spurs in the second half and were unlucky not to get a draw to be honest. The challenge by Gallas was a penalty in my opinion but it was a tough call considering FAT DOWD was in a bad position to see it.

We are only four points away from the relegation battle.

Must win at home against Southampton.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Give us Rooney if he is so shite then :side:



T-C said:


> city win 2-0. Clean sheet. Mancini changes tactics to win the game. Mario scores. Crisis.


Kiz will be upset you stole his post. Crisis.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

i didnt watch the game so someone had to.

told you FLOPZARD would flop.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Is Suso injured? He impressed me against Anzhi in the Europa League.

Rodgers sounded deluded in the post match interview. Gallas got the ball on the Suarez pen claim, thought the Gerrard incident was a pen. HENDO clearly fouled Dempsey (I think he was still mad about missing that open goal). Have to compliment one of Pool's other big money signings on his defending for the first goal as well. :downing

I think Roman has sacked 1 manager too many, or perhaps I should say 5. Surely Chelsea in for Darren Bent in Jan? Although Abramovich seems to be in charge of transfers and Bent probably isn't the kind of fancy name "global superstar" has-been hack striker he tends to go for. :torres

At the JJB England's quality shone through, Jimmy Milner with a scorcher and Barry with the ASSIST for the breakthrough Man City goal. Barry's venomous drive was too much for Al Habsi to handle. No coincidence that as soon as Barry was pushed forward, Man City finally scored. I think we should all try to get #pushbarry(forward) trending during the next Monday Night Football.

Welcome to the relegation battle Newcastle :darren


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Is Suso injured? He impressed me against Anzhi in the Europa League.


It's almost Winter and he's a young Spaniard, I believe he will be in hibernation until the Spring. I also expect Sterling will be rested as soon as he signs DAT contract. Expect more Enrique/Downing and Joe Cole


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> *2014 will be OUR YEAR* (Y)
> 
> Can't see this team being better than 6th this year or, depending on what happens in the transfer windows leading up to it, next year.
> 
> So is the life of a LFC fan


Liverpool fans say this EVERY fucking year. :side:


----------



## Death Rider

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Liverpool fans say this EVERY fucking year. :side:


Learn the meaning of a joke :kenny. Also I see fans of other clubs say this just as much as Liverpool fans.


----------



## CGS

Frankly these days I've been seeing more non Liverpool fans saying that statement than Liverpool fans :lol

All good banter I guess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

so when does nastasic get handed his best young player award too?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Actually 2014 won't be our year because according to the Chinese Calendar, it's the Year of the Horse
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_(zodiac)

I guess we'll just have to bide our time


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Pretty sure we need to have a player get a broken leg before getting a pen :side:


----------



## Death Rider

Rush said:


> Pretty sure we need to have a player get a broken leg before getting a pen :side:


If it is Suarez he will probably still get booked for diving


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Maybe because he broke his leg going for the GOAT dive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Liverpool fans say this EVERY fucking year. :side:


They used to mean it. But then they got kind of shit and people used it as a joke on them but now they've gone so far past being shit that they're using the joke themselves.


'Tis sad :hayden


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Seems the art of sarcasm has been forgotten by some.

(Y)


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> Actually 2014 won't be our year because according to the Chinese Calendar, it's the Year of the Horse
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_(zodiac)
> 
> I guess we'll just have to bide our time


Van Nistelrooy has just retired, so that doesn't really help us much.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'll catch the highlights on Match of the Day tonight but I hear we were really average/poor tonight against West Ham. We didn't really put away our chances (half chances at that) and some players were awful (Young, Evra) or mediocre (Rooney) or anonymous (Chicharito). Apparently Rafael, Evans, Smalling, Anderson and *Cleverley *were our best players. Not surprised about Rafael though, he's been the best right back in the league this season along with Zabaleta.
> 
> I'm glad we got the 3 points and the cleansheet, which was much needed. However, these performances need to pick up and pick up quickly. We're 3 months into the new season and a lot of our players still look like they are in pre-season mode and haven't turned up. This can't go on any longer as it has cost us or nearly cost us in many games. Even City, who haven't been at their best have started to look slightly better than us while we just look so disjointed on the pitch. Need to pick it up and we need to get that goal difference up and that has to be a MUST on Saturday against Reading.


Cleverley was fucking awful! The story of the game - Man Utd gain possession, pass to Cleverley who passes to the ball boy. Repeat. 

Rafael was boss. Along with Smalling and Jones getting gametime, our future backline is coming on nicely.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

highlight of my day is bale's own goal

that alone gives me reason to not blow my brains out for another day


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Heat map of Berbabtov (top) and Torres, and people say berbatov is lazy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

damn, if only staying in the penalty area and losing possession counted as goals

then torres would be on easy street


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

^:lmao


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Abk™ said:


> Wrong, bro. We're winless in the league in six. Fucking six!
> 
> Man U = 3-2
> Swansea = 1-1
> West Brom = 2-1
> L'pool = 1-1
> Man City = 0-0
> Fulham = 0-0
> (arranged in random order)
> 
> You know the funniest thing of all? Four of those were home games.


Lol, that's even worse.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> How well did Big Andy play?


He hit a couple of shots over and spent the rest of the match moaning.

Rafael was amazing last night. Anderson was really good too and the centre backs were solid. Evra nearly fucked it all up with a back pass fail at the end. :evra

Rooney & Young both rubbish again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



> Interim boss Rafael Benitez believes Chelsea can still win the title despite their failure to score in his two games in charge so far.


:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

*Terrible match. Bad performance. Never looked like scoring after the first 30 seconds. Absolutely no width which I guess isn't shocking when you don't play any wingers. Everyone just bunched up in the middle with no space to create anything. Rafael was fucking brilliant besides that hilarious throw in. Barely put a foot wrong this season since the Fulham match. Smalling was good too. Midfield is toss. Carrick is useless. Cleverly wasn't good. Anderson played well and at least looks to be creative even if it doesn't always come off. His shooting is shocking though. Rooney is awful. Absolutely zero pace and constantly losing possession. Van Persie was really poor too but at least he got the goal. Hernandez was useless. Young was abysmal when he came on. Crowd were turning on him pretty bad by the end. He's been abysmal for way too long now. Baffling how we're still top. Do well to get a draw at Reading playing like we have the past few weeks. Hopefully Valencia's back and remembers how to play Football. Kagawa will be a huge boost when he's back. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hernandez is your Dzeko - nothing but an impact sub.

Whenever both start, they seem to kinda bomb.

However, I would love either to start for us :sad:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

*Less true for Hernandez than Dzeko but I vaguely agree. He's done well this season when he's started on his own without Van Persie and he had one of his best performances of his Utd carear starting against Braga without Van Persie. 

My bad for Mata being benched. Put him in my fantasy team and immediately made him captain so he never stood a chance. Was always inevitable Van Persie would score as soon as I made someone else captain.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

kinda tempted to dump both Hazard and Mata. They're going to be shite fantasy players under Rafa :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Tried to watch the replay with a lack of sleep and nasty hangover, couldn't handle it. We were so poor.

Ashley Young especially. Nani when fit must start again, really could do with him sparking some life into this side. Anderson looked alright and Rafael was boss.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I just finished watching the extended highlights of the United/West Ham game on Football First. I thought we did okay but we looked very nervous at the end, allowing West Ham to get more possession and to strive forward without adding any real pressure on them. Also, Evra tried to screw us over with that pathetic attempt at a back pass to Anders. Yet when Evra makes these awful mistakes, the pundits look over that and pick out Rafael as apparently being our worst defender or according to Garth Crooks _"his consistency is inconsistent"_.

These people need to properly watch a United match and see that Rafael has been our stand out player this season and has saved us numerous times with some of his BRAVE sliding blocks. The guy has come on leaps and bounds this season. Definitely making the right back spot his own and is by far the best right back in the league along with Zabaleta, although I'd edge it towards Rafael at the moment.

IrishJet, United07 and myself always raved about Rafael and how he was going to become great eventually. He had that raw talent but he would always get injured when he was developing. Thank god we're seeing a fit and healthy Rafael, whose getting a lot of games under his belt and he's showing that talent that we all saw in him. He's really matured in the right back role. The way he intercepted the passes by always reading the game, making the blocks, the perfect tackles, adding pressure to anyone on the ball and outjumping Carroll (again) was a real highlight. Rafael had Jarvis in his pocket all night that it would lead to Jarvis having to move to the other wing and make a go at Evra. Fantastic performance.

I should also mention Anderson, who once again proved why he's by far our best midfielder this season. The drive and determination he shows on the pitch mixed in with his creativity is a joy to watch. I'd love to see him link up with Kagawa, I can see both forming a strong partnership together. Why Ferguson keeps persisting with Carrick, Scholes or Giggs when they have all been average to bad this season is beyond me. We need energy in that midfield and Anderson gives us that. A solid performance on his part and I hope he can have a long season without sustaining an unfortunate injury, which is what usually tends to happen. From his interviews at the beginning of the season, he knows he has a lot to prove and this might be the season we see him make a name for himself. I hope he gets a long run in the team and is picked in the starting XI for the Reading match.

Smalling and Evans also played well and were rock solid at the back. Cleverley wasn't that great from what I read but I don't think he was awful. Rooney needs to pick things up as he'll have a few brilliant games and then a real stinker in a couple of games after that. It's sad to see Rooney has appeared to have lost his pace, the guy just never surges forward anymore or dribbles past the midfield/defenders as much if at all. The last time he did that was in the 3-3 draw at Stamford Bridge earlier in the year. Just seems to use his footballing brain now. I do miss the days when he would sprint forward on a counter attack whereas now, he simply plays the ball from deep on the counter. Take the Newcastle game (the one where we won 3-0) for example.

Van Persie did alright and Hernandez popped up here and there with some good moments (although pretty much anonymous). Carrick was average, Lindegaard saved us at the end and Young was bad when he came on. I feel sorry for Young though, the guy was great at the start of last season and then got injured. Came back, took a while but started to regain that form and now he's completely lost it this season after getting injured once again. The fans are getting on his back but I think we should just wait. He's obviously lost his confidence and needs time to get that form back. I'm sure we'll see it again. 

Good to get the 3 points and cleansheet but our performance needs to improve a lot. I hope that happens on Saturday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

german media reporting that gotze has a 30 mil buyout clause.

wat


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

30 mil? surely Dortmund wouldn't have it that low.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Is it like the Spanish release clauses where it is only available to those in Spain/Portugal? Maybe it is only German?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

release clauses are available to all clubs worldwide. i don't think you can have country specific release clauses


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Speaking of transfers, fucking hell we need to get rid of Downing. Useless cunt. He's a shit winger, and he's not a left back (the fuck is Rodgers thinking with that one :downing)



Mr. Snrub said:


> release clauses are available to all clubs worldwide. i don't think you can have country specific release clauses


you can in FM :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Mr. Snrub said:


> release clauses are available to all clubs worldwide. i don't think you can have country specific release clauses


You can in Spain for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Mr. Snrub said:


> release clauses are available to all clubs worldwide. i don't think you can have country specific release clauses


Spanish release clauses only carries legal jurisdiction in Spain/Portugal.

Good article on 'Spanish/Protuguese' release clauses if anyone fancies a long read:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sid_lowe/01/29/atletico.buyouts/index.html

And this is the short 'summary' below

http://www.atleticofans.com/5671/clarification-on-agueros-buy-out-clause/

I know because I was wondering why we didn't just sign Isco when we were interested despite him having a £17m release clause.

It's quite amazing how little journalists really know about the whole thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

that's odd, we only paid 38.5 mil for aguero, when they apparently rejected the same amount from tottenham. that makes zero sense.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

No way on God's green earth does Levy offer £38.5m for any player.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Gotze will stay at BVB anyway. He's said that he wants to stay at Dortmund, and thats he's a dortmund man


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



nazzac said:


> Gotze will stay at BVB anyway. He's said that he wants to stay at Dortmund, and thats he's a dortmund man


wait till :fergie tells him he is good enough to convert into a defensive midfielder to play alongside :carrick and he'll be at United in no time


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The Jonjo song is too hype.






Now if they would let us bring our own synthesizers into Anfield...:hmm:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The Jonjo song is too hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they would let us bring our own synthesizers into Anfield...:hmm:


Is that what we're really going with?

How about, to the chorus of this?






We've got a fuckin boss midfielder his name's Jonjo Shelvey,
He mightn't have an-y hair left, but that doesn't bother me,
He got his cock out on twitter, 
For you and I to see,
We've got a fuckin boss midfielder his name's Jonjo Shelvey


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

That's been getting sung for Tony Hibbert for years.

Get with the times.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's quite amazing how little journalists really know about the whole thing.


They're just glorified gossip columnists.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Alan davies little bit about the chelsea fans chanting we want our chelsea back was gold today on the tuesday club. Gave rafa a dig aswell :lol


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The Jonjo song is too hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they would let us bring our own synthesizers into Anfield...:hmm:


WOAH WOAH WOAH hold the phone history boy! That is strictly property of the Toure brothers.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hey, I'm scouse.

Since when did something being someone else's property stop me from taking it? :suarez1


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

SEXY MANAGER CALENDAR


























































What the fuck :wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

GET OUT OF MY HEAD, FILTHY IMAGES!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The mancini and 'arry one :lmao


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hey, I'm scouse.
> 
> Since when did something being someone else's property stop me from taking it? :suarez1


Better nail the forum down :dzeko


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Purple Aki said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD, FILTHY IMAGES!


Could be worse


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

What has been seen cannot be unseen :jaydamn


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

My favourite.










Also funny.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*










hghhnnnngoddamnohfuck


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Ahhhh! so Capello's a tightey ****** kinda guy....good to know.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

That is cracking :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*










Can't sleep, French maid Wenger will get me. Can't sleep, French maid Wenger will get me.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Nige™ said:


> My favourite.



In 50 years time you'll hear the name Ian Holloway and then you'll remember that this was a thing


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

*:argh:*


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> hghhnnnngoddamnohfuck


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I don't know about you guys but I've found some new material to pic rep people with :hendo


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Shepard said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've found some new material to pic rep people with :hendo


you ruined the surprise Shep you bastard :suarez1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

3 weeks ago Nani was out of for 10 days.

Today's update, he's going to be out for a further 4-5 weeks.

Every member of our medical staff should be fucking shot.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> 3 weeks ago Nani was out of for 10 days.
> 
> Today's update, he's going to be out for a further 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Every member of our medical staff should be fucking shot.


tbh he probably isnt even injured, he'll probably be sold in january


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Looks that way, poor end to his united career no doubt he'll be another bitter ex player but who knows also can we make young as part of the deal.

And then sign Zaha, rodriguez and strootman :lol muppet land january window.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Looks that way, poor end to his united career no doubt he'll be another bitter ex player but who knows also can we make young as part of the deal.
> 
> And then sign *Zaha*, rodriguez and strootman :lol muppet land january window.


Hands off :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

RGOAT3 to arsenal in january transfer window


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

More stories in the papers today regarding Sterling's contract "dispute" :kenny

I swear December 8th can't come quickly enough


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Sterling needs all the money he can get for all the child support he has to pay.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The Guardian thinks we'll start with Giggs & Scholes tomorrow.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Coleman and Anichebe not expected to play apart tomorrow against City, Mirallas is a maybe. We'll need him if we want to have any chance of getting anything especially with Baines doing his hamstring in and a doubt for tomorrow.










----

EDIT: Just seen this :lol Glory hunting FOREIGNERS


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Meanwhile at Liverpool








:kenny

Southampton tomorrow at Anfield Hutz Give us Suso or give us death


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Is he about to say "Dentistry" in 5 different languages?

Making a trip to the Emirates tomorrow for the Swansea match, can see the Swans getting a draw out of this with Arsenal's piss poor home form this season and Swansea starting to find there feet


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Surely the Benitez era can get a goal at West Ham? Holding out for a Clean sheet too with Azpi/Cole in my fantasy team.

Also, this forum could really do with a football trivia / 6 degrees game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ail&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

headline is a bit misleading, cant see it being true, I cant really see the point of getting another striker in


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Maybe it's a quadruple deal with Hummels, Gotze & Gundogen. We need to raid them before redead changes his mind and wants them for himself.



But nah, it's a straight swap. Lewandowski for Cleverley, Anderson & Fletcher :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fergie buy a CM like Gundogan from a german side? not a chance :fergie.

Inb4 giggs and scholes start vs reading.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



haribo said:


> Maybe it's a quadruple deal with Hummels, Gotze & Gundogen. We need to raid them before redead changes his mind and wants them for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> But nah, it's a straight swap. Lewandowski for Cleverley, Anderson & Fletcher :fergie


Hummels, Gotze, Gundogen, Kagawa and Lewandowski? 

Man U preping for a move to the german league? :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Macheda and £6 million. £4 million up front and the other 2 depending on bonuses.

Take it or leave it, Dortmund :arry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

makes sense

i just heard a rumour the other day that klopp wants to bolster his talent for the champions league and bundesliga by buying some overrated hack premier league players :hesk2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hearing that Pep has accepted City's job--starting next season. Hmmm... When was Mancini sacked?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Just read Oscar would be dropped for our game later in the day. Was hoping Hazard would be the victim.

Hoping this will work out as we are in desperate need of goals. Will be nice to see how things pan out. We can't afford to slip up yet again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Razor King said:


> Hearing that Pep has accepted City's job--starting next season. Hmmm... When was Mancini sacked?


he's been sacked about 5 times by now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Abk™ said:


> Just read Oscar would be dropped for our game later in the day. Was hoping Hazard would be the victim.
> 
> Hoping this will work out as we are in desperate need of goals. Will be nice to see how things pan out. We can't afford to slip up yet again.


here's hoping rafa tries out his ideal formation of 6 defenders and 2 wingbacks and 2 DMs


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

A 4-3-3 would be nice, but won't (or shouldn't) happen if Oscar isn't playing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

a 4-3-3 would be the ideal position for oscar

hed thrive in it


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hoping Marin gets a run today.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Team to face West Ham: Cech (c); Azp, Iva, Cahill, Cole; Ram, Obi; Moses, Mata, Haz; Torr. Subs: Turn, Ferr, Ber, Rom, Mar, Osc, Piaz.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Andy Carroll out for 6-8 weeks :downing How are we gonna get West Ham to buy him if he keeps getting fucking injured?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

What's been up with Marin anyway, has he been injured?

Not that I rate him that highly, but has he even played a game?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

TORRES IS BACK HE IS BACK I SAY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

yes marin's been injured


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

BENITEZ, NOT THE HERO WE NEED BUT THE ONE WE DESERVE

OUR NOT SO SILENT GUARDIAN

DARK BENITEZ RISES


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



T-C said:


> What's been up with Marin anyway, has he been injured?
> 
> Not that I rate him that highly, but has he even played a game?


Nope, he's ok. He got a run in our last game. Looked pretty lively in the cameo.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Marin is like a little version of Hleb. He has such good control and footwork, but not an awful lot of anything else. Cracking player to watch though when he's on form.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U preping for a move to the german league? :fergie


Well we are MUNICHS :fergie



Redead said:


> i just heard a rumour the other day that klopp wants to bolster his talent for the champions league and bundesliga by buying some overrated hack premier league players :hesk2


:hazard ?


EDIT: Oh dear God


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Marin's decision making looks bollocks from all minutes I've seen him play for Chelsea (pre-season and his cameo two cameo appearances this season).


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Marin has looked poor for Chelsea when he plays, I'll give him time but I can see why he wouldn't be playing a lot, especially given his injury.

Chelsea bossing the game right now, only look dodgy when Jarvis gets down to the corner or from set pieces.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Nice bit of play ON THE FLOOR there from West Ham, poor pull back from Nolan though.

Chelsea were clearly going to score today after I've pushed Jussi off the bench into my fantasy team. Whenever I pick him he concedes, and when I don't, dude gets a clean sheet and about 100 saves.

*Edit:* BOOYA!!:artest3

Suck on that Chelsea you cockney twats!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lucas is starting! Thank you God









Hopefully this pushes Gerrard into the front 3 :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Mata is fucking unreal.

Cole's gotta troll.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Mata is so good.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Shelvey, Sterling, Suarez. 

Bench: Jones, Carragher, Sahin, Henderson, Downing, Suso, Wisdom.

the fuck? are we playing a 4-3-3 with Shelvey out wide? :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hazard has been fucking killing my fantasy team. Cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Great fucking goal.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

No win in 7 now


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

DIAME!!!:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Chelsea keep on bringing the lol's.:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Need to find a bookie offering odds of Rafa being fired before Christmas ique2


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Diame!!!


7 games now without a win for Chelsea.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Roman has ruined our season. Too bad nobody at the club has the balls to call him out on it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Big Sam deserves that. All the shit he gets, the guy's results speak volumes. Take that you elitist pricks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

sack some more managers you flogs.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

There is no way Rafa will make it to the end of the season, he'll be lucky if he hits January.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Terrible performance. Can't even blame Rafa for that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

If only Sam would've signalled 'Game Over' at 3-1 to the fat Spanish waiter. The FACT it's happening to both Chelsea & Rafa just fills me with joy, and I've not even got into the Christmas spirit yet.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Can't see Rafa lasting more than 12 more games.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How are the players meant to play to a system when it keeps changing every time we sack a manager? It's just ridiculous. I can't blame them for being confused. They still have RDM's ideas and strategies in their head and now it's being filled with Benitez's philosophy. They aren't predictable to each other any more. If we had have just stuck through the rough patch with RDM I'm sure we would have come out the other side by now. Nobody to blame for this but Roman and the club's directors.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Don't worry guys, same thing would have happened in our last 3 games with Roberto sending our season down the toilet right?

Fuck off Benitez. You destroyed two top quality teams in Liverpool and Inter Milan in the same season. How can you be shit enough to do that? Its a skill in itself. I'm sure the guy was only bought in to help Torres, what other reasoning is there? He certainly doesn't play that nice football Roman craves. And yeah, that's working out well isn't it. Torres is still shit, its just that now we're much worse going forward so he's less likely to score. Excellent decision by the board. I think i'd celebrate if Torres got kidnapped or something, at this rate I'd rather have Danny Graham up front. No exaggeration. He got an assist today? Meh, it wasn't a great piece of skill, you're telling me that Mark Noble couldn't play the ball back that he did? Well done by Roman and the board. You've saved our season by sacking Di Matteo! This is the greatest decision that the board has made since sacking Ancelotti and replacing him with Villas-Boas in order to revolutionise the team. We were revolutionised into a joke then. Same shit has happened again.

Oh and don't worry, I also realise that the team is playing complete wank. 

Fuck this shit, I'm becoming a Man City fan.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

GET RAFA OUT


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I don't know what to say. We were utterly dreadful in the second half.

I second that, God, Roman has ruined our season.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

"See, I told you I could manage Real Madrid." - Big Sam.



Rush said:


> Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Shelvey, Sterling, Suarez.


Hopefully it's Gerrard playing from the right, because he loves playing there and he wont be in the way. #Graveyard shift.

At least it's Southampton and at least there's no Downing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

well we're going to lose and Downing is on the bench.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I can hardly blame Benitez for that tbh. That was an absolutely shit performance from the team in the 2nd half.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Team for today against Everton

Hart, Maicon, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, Nasri, Barry, Silva, Toure, Dzeko, Tevez

Could be a tough game for us today against Everton, but I'm sure we'll win at home with support from the best and most loyal fans in the world. #MCFCtillIdie


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Gareth Bale booked for diving. No... surely not?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

4 points from 21 for Chelsea, fucking lol. Brilliant to see them crumble, couldn't have happened to nicer bunch of cunts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Magsimus said:


> Gareth Bale booked for diving. No... surely not?


Again? That must be 3 or 4 times this season already. Stay on your feet, monkey boy.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Magsimus said:


> Gareth Bale booked for diving. No... surely not?


2nd time in four days, the chimp faced cunt


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fellaini scores.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

oh Lucas, how i've missed you. Look a much better team but we still can't convert dominance into goals.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Team for today against Everton
> 
> Hart, Maicon, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, Nasri, Barry, Silva, Toure, Dzeko, Tevez
> 
> Could be a tough game for us today against Everton, but I'm sure we'll win at home with support from the best and most loyal fans in the world. #MCFCtillIdie


Who's next on your list then?!

Chelsea losing, City behind, fucking fantastic. It truly is Christmas!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Inside of the post and comes straight back out. This club is cursed.

Suarez crossbar now :kenny

AGGER THE GOAT


----------



## CGS

Chelsea :lmao my gosh that is a terrible result. Man they need to sort it out ASAP. Hell quite a few Chelsea fans didn't want him to begin with this certainly isn't gonna make things better 

Also not watching the match but great to hear Lucas is back now just gotta hope he stays fit :downing


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

14 shots, 1 off the post, 1 off the bar, and finally 1 in by AGGER. Need to kick on here and rattle in a few more.

^ Lucas is playing well. The Lucas/Allen pairing is working really well. Lucas is doing his usual job and its allowing Allen to move higher up the pitch which is what we've needed. Far less of a gap between the front 3 and the middle 3. Shelvey has looked lively but i just don't rate him at all. If we had a decent winger we'd be up by a few more i reckon.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> ^ Lucas is playing well. The Lucas/Allen pairing is working really well. Lucas is doing his usual job and its allowing Allen to move higher up the pitch which is what we've needed. Far less of a gap between the front 3 and the middle 3. Shelvey has looked lively but i just don't rate him at all. If we had a decent winger we'd be up by a few more i reckon.


Good stuff to hear. Hopefully we pick up a decent winger in the Jan windows or when is Borini back? Has to have been at least two months out now


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Borini is still out for ~2 months iirc. Its only been about a month or so.

Shelvey is fucking hopeless. 3 attackers on 1 defender and he passes it softly and straight to the only fucking back there. jesus christ.

edit: FUCK OFF SHELVEY. complete waste of space in this game. its almost at the point where i'd rather have downing on the field. Thats how fucking bad he is playing right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

If Sterling's shots were as powerful as his sperm, we would probably be in the Top4 right now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Team for today against Everton
> 
> Hart, Maicon, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, Nasri, Barry, Silva, Toure, Dzeko, Tevez
> 
> Could be a tough game for us today against Everton, but I'm sure we'll win at home with support from the best and most loyal fans in the world. #MCFCtillIdie


Fuck off seriously :lol unless you're on the wind up, surely this a :troll.



Rafa and chelsea :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Fletcher, Anderson, Young, Rooney, van Persie.
> De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Cleverley, Giggs, Hernandez, Welbeck.


line up

hopefully with carrick and fletcher starting it gives the opportunity for anderson to get forward


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I like it there is no valencia or nani so can't complain about young starting. I just hope rooney plays well.

So Jones, Smalling, Vidic?, giggs, scholes, powell, cleverley, welbeck and hernandez vs cluj? i'd be happy with that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Suarez gets a yellow for a handball so he's out of the West Ham game. No strikers, you beauty :downing


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Suarez booked! Misses the game away at West Ham :suarez2 had to happen at some stage


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> Suarez booked! Misses the game away at West Ham :suarez2 had to happen at some stage


Maybe he can sit in with the fans and join in on some chants :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fucking Michu


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao are all the teams every year now just saying to United and city go on have your own league and we'll settle for the rest.

MICHU!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe he can sit in with the fans and join in on some chants :terry


:downing

















I laughed :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Absolutely fucking digusting by Jenkinson.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

That cunt Michu. Every bugger's got him but me, but 2-0 at Atsenal.:lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

CRISIS!!!!!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Sterling's decision making is disastrous. :lol

Nice to win. Missed the first half which seemed much better. West Ham away without a striker is going to be fun.*

* - Back to 12th. :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

City drop points, chelsea and arsenal lose. Could be great day come on United fucking put together a performance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I thought midweeks results couldnt of been better but fuck me todays been amazing.

0-3 away at Fulham, cracking result and a cleansheet!

Spurs up to 4th. AVBS Fault.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

draw was coming from a mile away. another empty performance in front of goal. stop starting dzeko, he's can't fucking do it. even playing to his strengths he's fucking hopeless. he either needs to step up or stop moaning that he gets benched. we can't give him a run of 5-6 starts in a row if he just spuds everything up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Just need United to lose to make this a brilliant day of football. 


1-0 win but fuck i'll take it. 23 shots, 2 off the woodwork, a ton of chances blown but at least we were attacking. Lucas playing made a huge huge difference. Anchored the midfield and allowed Allen and Gerrard to move higher up the pitch, linking our midfield and forwards better than we have been. Yellow to Suarez is a blow, wonder if we'll play one of our young blokes (Morgan, Pacheco or Yesil) or stick Gerrard or another mid up front.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

So reading to go 2-0 up? Chicho to come on and bag a couple or a hat trick.

If we don't even create a bunch against these we have problems, they put 4 past arsenal and still lost.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Horrible time to be an Arsenal fan right now. Maybe all those deluded "In Arsene We Trust" morons will wake up now. Gazidis and Wenger are leading my club to mid table obscurity, but all they seem to be interested in is their fucking profits. I'll always support the players, but they clearly don't want to play for Wenger any more, they look lost and directionless. This is probably the worst we've been since the early 80's. Fair play to Swansea though, they were magnificent.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I was someone who didn't think Chelsea's problems were as bad as everyone else was making them out to be.

After today I retract myself from that stance.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Arsenal fans need to look on the bright side. When FFP comes in they're safe as houses.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Cookie Monster said:


> I thought midweeks results couldnt of been better but fuck me todays been amazing.
> 
> 0-3 away at Fulham, cracking result and a cleansheet!
> 
> Spurs up to 4th. AVBS Fault.


Dat damn AVB can never do anything right.

Finally good to see Siggy and Dempsey showing their ability, both set ups were quality.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fuck sake, here we go.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Dat damn AVB can never do anything right.
> 
> Finally good to see Siggy and Dempsey showing their ability, both set ups were quality.


That damn AVB indeed!

yeah Dempsey was good today, superb assist for Defoe as well as Sigurdsson who reminded me a bit of his fellow Icelander Eidur Gudjohnsen when he come on, real good assist!

Great to see Sandro score too, couldnt of been more delighted for him.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

ANDERSON

What a strike.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

ANDO


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fucking hell, Rooney scored a penalty! What a stupid foul.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

ROONEY


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

People citing Anderson needs to start more have really got an argument when you see his performance midweek and even in the early stages today. He's already had a couple of deft touches that have split open the play and he's far more adventurous and creative with his play than most of our midfielers. He can be a little too cute for his own liking at times but I'll take someone with the vision and bottle to try a defence splitting pass than someone giving the ball away aimlessly.

Also, nice to see this little letter by Reading issued to United fans has had fuck all effect like everyone knew it would:

https://twitter.com/IAreFlutterby/status/274905465408864256/photo/1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Poor keeping. Even worse defending there.

United will get a few here.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao

This defending.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

World class defending in the GREATEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao this is awesome *chant*


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

JFJGJDGJDJFDJFJDJFDJFJDJFD

FUCKING IDIOTS.

Final score: Reading 19-12 Man Utd


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I miss van der Sar


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Typical advert for the Premier League this. 2 shambolic defences and an end to end game.

In other news, goal music really should be scrapped. Hilariously cringeworthy.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Evra just got owned. I'll enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

HAHAHA

This game is fucking crazy. Reading fans getting their moneys worth this season in terms of entertainment, fucking hell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Unbelievable game.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

NOW HE'S TAKING RAFAEL OFF. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafael subbed off because he is being tormented by hold it... Jobi McAnuff. :lmao

31 goals scored at the Madesjki this season in just 6 games. one of those was a 0-0 I believe?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafael has been brilliant lately, but hasnt been great today


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Agent Rafa with some excellent work so far. Agent Torres also carrying on the good work


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

This game is pure madness. I love it. Fuck La Liga, you don't get this kinda shambolic football anywhere else.

EDIT: 4-3 United :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafael crying :lmao


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

What the fuck is happening in the United game? 6 goals in 30 minutes? That's crazy.

Edit: Van Persie scores. 7 goals in 35 minutes. Incredible.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Utterly speechless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:rvp

this is mental :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Any takers on a 9-8 game?


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Worst game ever.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

There shouldn't be 7 goals in the first half. That just speaks of poor quality football

But i guess it's good for the entertainment


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Just seen the Reading v United score :wilkins
Thought Rafael was the best rightback in the Prem? :fergie 
Took Mata and Baines out of my fantasy team today and almost put Rooney in and look what happens :kenny

Inb4 Shelvey starts as lone striker against West Ham :downing


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Spare a thought for anyone unfortunate enough to be watching this game with South American Commentators.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

United get all the decisions!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

that was over the line :no:


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fuck has happened in america?!?!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

fuckin great, anderson gets his annual injury, he'll be out till next season probably


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Anderson injury is a downer. He's been on form this season. Hopefully it isn't too serious.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

"Not my sort of game at all to be honest, 4-3." Oh, Keegan :lol

Will end up 6-8.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I wouldn't be at all surprised if it stays the same.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

fpalm

oh Arsene.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Back from the match, absolute shower of shit, Dzeko can clearly not bring it from the first whistle. Play the kids on Tuesday or a weakened side and get the big guns ready for the rags on Sunday!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

7 Goals at half time? What?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Does nobody shoot anymore? Just fucking smash it and stop passing it you fucking mongs.

EDIT: Okay, NOW I know why. Jesus.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Van Persie doing a :torres impression


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

What a terrible terrible miss!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

WAS GOL, WAS GOL, WAS GOL :rvp

Shite allround and why the fuck was rooney playing right mid :kenny. Saying that if evans and rafael didn't have a mare we would have won 5-2 or something, ohh and smalling>>>>rafael deal with it irish and united_07

Young dreadful again :lmao. Gibbo >> Young (i know different positions blah blah) :darren


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

3 points are the main thing (how many times has that been said this season?) but Christ, United are so shit at the back.

We _will_ lose next week, guaranteed, there is just no way that defence is going to cope at Eastlands. It's a fucking shambles.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

This time last week we were 9 points behind West Brom, we are now above them in the league. AVBs Fault.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Silent Alarm said:


> 3 points are the main thing (how many times has that been said this season?) but Christ, United are so shit at the back.
> 
> We _will_ lose next week, guaranteed, there is just no way that defence is going to cope at Eastlands. It's a fucking shambles.


It'll either be a drab 1-0 win for them or 1-1 or it will end 4/5/6-2 :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

7 points off 3rd place, despite only winning 4 games out of 15 :andres


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

That was just embarrassing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Top Of the league, 3 points clear of 2nd (10 off 3rd) and still bitch about their team being shit every week


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lol it was dreadful pal, could barely defend for the first half, apart from carrick none of them could make a few passes, young does not take people on and just shit footballer really, rvp had a bit of a nightmare, rooney was shoved on the right, the keeper looked shaky.

Fletcher worked hard but it's understandble he will struggle at times, evra is good going forward, smalling was composed, jones did ok but why was he playing were he did, ando was good till the obvious injury he was bound to get and those are Positives for you :fergie

Anyone who watched it would agree if they had any football sense and i'm happy with the dodgy 3 points we keep getting but the performances jesus christ could they move the ball any slower it's like watching zombies at times.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

First match back "AnfieldIndex Man of the Match: @LucasLeiva87 Tackles Won: 7/8 (88%) Aerial Duels: 4/4 (100%) Passes: 88 (most) 86% accurate #fb" :wilkins :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

We play city next week and not one united fan on here could tell me honestly what fergie's best 11 is or who will play vs city especially in midfield we are in december and that's trouble that we've had so many different combinations all over for once i'd like to see the same 11 for 3-4 games in a row if possible obviously injuries could play a part in that.

I don't even watch city and i'd get atleast 9 out of 11 of their starters right for next week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> 7 points off 3rd place, despite only winning 4 games out of 15 :andres


7 points off the relegation zone too. Boom, reality check.

I thought Young was good in the first half but when Anderson went off, the whole team went to shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol it was dreadful pal, could barely defend for the first half, apart from carrick none of them could make a few passes, young does not take people on and just shit footballer really, rvp had a bit of a nightmare, rooney was shoved on the right, the keeper looked shaky.
> 
> Fletcher worked hard but it's understandble he will struggle at times, evra is good going forward, smalling was composed, jones did ok but why was he playing were he did, ando was good till the obvious injury he was bound to get and those are Positives for you :fergie
> 
> Anyone who watched it would agree if they had any football sense and i'm happy with the dodgy 3 points we keep getting but the performances jesus christ could they move the ball any slower it's like watching zombies at times.


If playing that way puts you at the top of the league then Liverpool need to start playing like zombies :mourinho

Seriously though will agree that Man U have been poor but honestly they have been on the decline for a few years now. Frankly the shit performances are just happening much more frequently and are much more noticeable now than ever. Wouldnt surprise me if come May they win the league though despite being poor.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

We'll concede at least 4 next week. Guaran-damn-teed. I'm saying 5-2. Dzeko to score a hat-trick of headers.

Any word on Anderson yet?


----------



## Death Rider

The thing is man utd are poor by their own high standards but the rest of the league are still not good enough to overtake them


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If playing that way puts you at the top of the league then Liverpool need to start playing like zombies :mourinho
> 
> Seriously though will agree that Man U have been poor but honestly they have been on the decline for a few years now. Frankly the shit performances are just happening much more frequently and are much more noticeable now than ever. Wouldnt surprise me if come May they win the league though despite being poor.



I agree although we had some cracking performances last year. but 10/11 season wasn't great apart from a few berbatov shows, 09/10 rooney was awesome and we played some good stuff that year in certain games (vs milan, gunners, bayern, city in the cup) valencia was on top form but it was quite rigid if i remember correctly unlucky to lose league like. But yeah it is more noticeable this year injuries i understand you can't help (maybe the medical staff can) but it all boils down to the inability to improve the CM's and move on from past partnerships for example carrick/fletch today it's not 2009 anymore i can't think of another top prem team that has had the same cm's for 4-5 years with the exception of cleverley.


Silent young had that one back heel and maybe one cross but other than that he just did all the simple stuff because he's either shit scared to take someone on or he simply can't. funnily enough his best attribute is defending/covering evra.

Spot on peep. chelsea, pool and arsenal have declined so the only threat is from city.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



haribo said:


> We'll concede at least 4 next week. Guaran-damn-teed. I'm saying 5-2. Dzeko to score a hat-trick of headers.
> 
> *Any word on Anderson yet?*


Hamstring, apparently. 4 weeks is the word going around.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hamstring, apparently. 4 weeks is the word going around.


Firstly fuck fuck fuckoff.


secondly 12 weeks for us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> I agree although we had some cracking performances last year. but 10/11 season wasn't great apart from a few berbatov shows, 09/10 rooney was awesome and we played some good stuff that year in certain games (vs milan, gunners, bayern, city in the cup) valencia was on top form but it was quite rigid if i remember correctly unlucky to lose league like. But yeah it is more noticeable this year injuries i understand you can't help (maybe the medical staff can) but it all boils down to the inability to improve the CM's and move on from past partnerships for example carrick/fletch today it's not 2009 anymore i can't think of another top prem team that has had the same cm's for 4-5 years with the exception of cleverley.
> 
> 
> Silent young had that one back heel and maybe one cross but other than that he just did all the simple stuff because he's either shit scared to take someone on or he simply can't. funnily enough his best attribute is defending/covering evra.



I remember being on this place in the 10/11 season (I believe it was that one) and saying that Man U had been pretty poor at times and that I felt teams like Chelsea had performed slightly better despite being lower in the league. Just had slightly less luck (in hindsight luck was probably a bad word to use) but still praised them for showing champions spirit and yet people had a go at me for it saying stuff like 'how can the 1st team in the league be worse than those lower than them makes no sense. Your just a Bitter liverpool fan' :andres Granted I was fresh in these threads at the time. Bet I could say that now and get away with it :fergie

But yeah you guys really do need a new CM. How many more seasons are you gonna hold onto Fletch, Carrick and Scholes? Carrick isn't THAT great, Fletcher unfortunatly might not be as reliable due to his illnesses and well Scholes retired already :lol. Getting Kagawa was a good move but you really do need more and there is a good wealth of Mids in Europe alone that Man U could easily get for a decent price. Hell cash in on Nani and that alone could easily fund a new CM


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The cash from nani would fund a new CM but if nani does go and unless fergie is planning on using kagawa out there we'd probably need another winger.

Kagawa, Rooney, Valencia with rvp in front is what makes sense but valencia is an out and out winger and as much as i love him he will limit rotation/interchanging between the 3 behind the striker, obviously kagawa and rooney could roam and just have valencia hug the touchline which is what happened alot last season when young/nani started and we lined up with a 4-2-1-3 like formation.

Either the ando injury will mean scholes will feature more of powell will be get a chance over xmas. Can't expect fletch to play much over that period.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Phil Neville on MOTD, lets see if his punditry is as great as the mighty :gnev


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Man rafael looks really upset :lol 

This looks horrible. Like both managers said fuck defending just go out and attack them.

Edit

Bout time Man u got a decision against them :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man rafael looks really upset :lol
> 
> This looks horrible. Like both managers said fuck defending just go out and attack them.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Bout time Man u got a decision against them :side:


Was Goal.


Judging by that interview with fergie i bet he gave them a right bollocking


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafael reaction was just want you want too see, Clearly upset at coming off. Wouldnt want a player smiling at being subbed in the 35 minute would you?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I did not see the ball go in :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:lmao Big Sam


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Phil Neville on MOTD, lets see if his punditry is as great as the mighty :gnev


Phil Neville is GOAT Neville.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

jenkinson :lol what a tool.

Michu fantasy legend, what a bargain for the swans.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I hate Gareth Bale's face


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How did Michu go for £2/3m and not one big name team take a second look at him. Brilliant little player

Also good to see Bale getting a rep for diving :suarez1


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

How does everyone think United will line up next week?

For me it is;

DDG
Evra, Rio, Smalling, Rafael
Carrick
Fletcher Anderson
Young
Rooney RVP


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> How does everyone think United will line up next week?
> 
> For me it is;
> 
> DDG
> Evra, Rio, Smalling, Rafael
> Carrick
> Fletcher Anderson
> Young
> Rooney RVP


Ando is injured, i'd play rafael on the wing because young is useless and valencia/nani are out.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ando is injured, i'd play rafael on the wing because young is useless and valencia/nani are out.


Is he actually out, I have heard nothing about it? I am playing Young in AM, playing the Diamond you see.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> Is he actually out, I have heard nothing about it? I am playing Young in AM, playing the Diamond you see.


He should not be anywhere near the first team should young but with nani injured and out the door it looks like and valencia also injured don't have much choice.

I heard anderson has done his hammy.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> He should not be anywhere near the first team should young but with nani injured and out the door it looks like and valencia also injured don't have much choice.
> 
> I heard anderson has done his hammy.


There's nothing on the BBC Website, think its all speculation at the moment. I think he is a good player, but hasn't recovered mentally from the Euros yet. still looks a shadow of the player he was 12 months ago, was better today though, and will play a key role for us at some point this year. Nani will be replaced by Tom Ince soon


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Young is a good player at a middle table club and nothing but a squad player for united anyone who thinks otherwise has let their standards drop. He does the same drag back, pass to a midfielder or evra and then receives it back and more times than not now puts in a poor ball, you sit there thinking take someone on ffs also he is so weak it's laughable gets bullied so easily looks like a teen at times playing his first 5 or 7 a sider against the men.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> There's nothing on the BBC Website, think its all speculation at the moment. I think he is a good player, but hasn't recovered mentally from the Euros yet. still looks a shadow of the player he was 12 months ago, was better today though, and will play a key role for us at some point this year. *Nani will be replaced by Tom Ince soon*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...omas-Ince-subject-5million-Liverpool-bid.html :suarez1


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Young is a good player at a middle table club and nothing but a squad player for united anyone who thinks otherwise has let their standards drop. He does the same drag back, pass to a midfielder or evra and then receives it back and more times than not now puts in a poor ball, you sit there thinking take someone on ffs also he is so weak it's laughable gets bullied so easily looks like a teen at times playing his first 5 or 7 a sider against the men.


He hasnt become a bad players over night though, he was good when he first came over. He just lost his confidence, when then come back. he'll get back to that required level


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...omas-Ince-subject-5million-Liverpool-bid.html :suarez1


Prefer zaha anyway :fergie.

But united should think fuck it and try for james, isco or muniain.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...omas-Ince-subject-5million-Liverpool-bid.html :suarez1


Daily Mail... Enough said!


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

love watching Swansea play, Michu is a bargain and a half. The guy single handedly helped Vallecano stay up last season and was in discussion to make the Spain squad.

Fight for 3rd/4th will be interesting, though teams like WBA and Everton are coming back down to Earth a bit (despite Everton's draw at Man City they have gotten poor results in the past few weeks)


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> Daily Mail... Enough said!


Daily Mail is the most reliable paper out there Bruh :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

3rd or 4th really is open i mean liverpool could even get one of them places.

:troll


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> 3rd or 4th really is open i mean liverpool could even get one of them places.
> 
> :troll


I think it'll be Utd, City, Spurs and Chelsea if im honest, with Everton Fifth, Liverpool 6th, Arsenal 7th


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Already dreading the trip to West Ham. I hope Big Sam shows us some mercy :downing


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> I think it'll be Utd, City, Spurs and Chelsea if im honest, with Everton Fifth, *Liverpool 6th, Arsenal 7th*


Cue a Stringer return? 

Top 4 is a fantasy for us no doubt. I still reckon it will be City, United, Chelsea, Arsenal in that order. Spurs will fight but implode along the way.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Cue a Stringer return?
> 
> Top 4 is a fantasy for us no doubt. I still reckon it will be City, United, Chelsea, Arsenal in that order. Spurs will fight but implode along the way.


Arsenal just dont have the quality in my eyes, there defence is good until you get an injury, The Strike force is not good enough and Walcott will leave in January.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

As an Arsenal fan I'm disappointing by the poor performances of late but I've got to hand it to Swansea they deserved their win. Michu might be signing of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

City :side:, united, chelsea, spurs, arsenal, everton, pool and then after that fuck knows.

And then arsenal will win the CL :wenger thus destroying spurs soul again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> Arsenal just dont have the quality in my eyes, there defence is good until you get an injury, The Strike force is not good enough and Walcott will leave in January.


Thing with Arsenal though is that they are just a slightly weaker version of Man U. Frankly it's more of the Manager being a magican than the Squad being great. Just like Fergie is the only reason Man U are still competing for the title Wenger is the reason Arsenal have been able to keep up with the top 4 year after year even with the likes of Spurs and City improving.

Plus Throw in a fit Sagna and possibly Diaby and there right back competitive. There squad for the most part is much more well rounded than last season when it was basically RVP and his lackeys.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Thing with Arsenal though is that they are just a slightly weaker version of Man U. Frankly it's more of the Manager being a magican than the Squad being great. Just like Fergie is the only reason Man U are still competing for the title Wenger is the reason Arsenal have been able to keep up with the top 4 year after year even with the likes of Spurs and City improving.
> 
> Plus Throw in a fit Sagna and possibly Diaby and there right back competitive. There squad for the most part is much more well rounded than last season when it was basically RVP and his lackeys.


For the first time in a long time, you can say that there isnt a truly World Class player in the Arsenal side. You've always had one " Stand out" player amongst very good players, now there is no stand out player. No talisman, the man they go to in the moments of need. This arsenal team don't seem capable of pulling the big moments out the beg, Who is there true match winner?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Sagna is the next to go imo and cazorla looks like he will disappear over the xmas period but i still expect them to be up there for 3rd/4th. I put spurs ahead of them just purely based on form.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Where the fuck is Suso by the way? enaldo Sterling is tired and needs a rest and yet we're leaving Iniesta-light on the bench. Play him and we'll Suso our way to Top4 (yes i have turned Suso into a verb)


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Scott Button said:


> For the first time in a long time, you can say that there isnt a truly World Class player in the Arsenal side. You've always had one " Stand out" player amongst very good players, now there is no stand out player. No talisman, the man they go to in the moments of need. This arsenal team don't seem capable of pulling the big moments out the beg, Who is there true match winner?


Honestly the main standout guy has to be Carzola. The guy makes a huge difference to the squad. Whether he keeps that up will be a different question though for sure. Whilshere will be vital too. Chezzer to an extent but not as a talisman or anything. 

Honestly like I said though while yeah the Arsenal squad isn't as good compared to ones of the past Wegner is just a magician. As long as he is at the helm I can't see past Arsenal challenging for and getting top 4.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> *Sagna is the next to go imo* and cazorla looks like he will disappear over the xmas period but i still expect them to be up there for 3rd/4th. I put spurs ahead of them just purely based on form.


Good lord I hope not. Jenkinson isn't as bad as last year, even though todays game suggests otherwise he's no where near as good as Sagna. 

If we get a decent holding midfielder in january and get a good run of form we can still make top four.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Honestly the main standout guy has to be Carzola. The guy makes a huge difference to the squad. Whether he keeps that up will be a different question though for sure. Whilshere will be vital too. Chezzer to an extent but not as a talisman or anything.
> 
> Honestly like I said though while yeah the Arsenal squad isn't as good compared to ones of the past Wegner is just a magician. As long as he is at the helm I can't see past Arsenal challenging for and getting top 4.


Whilshere is too young and to be frank a liability, the man has anger problems and has to deal with them. it is like he thinks the whole worlds against him and he needs to tackle them all to death.

Cazorla is a great player but a new player. I think he is going to find the winter months very difficult. No suprise that Arsenal have started to stutter as he has. 

For me, They've always had an Henry, Then Ady, Then RVP. The players who would produce a goal from no-where, now they havent got that

Wenger is a great manager, but even he seems a bit all over the place, dear i say it, his passion and interest for the game isnt where it once was?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Wilshere is just a smug and arrogant git who has something to say about everything, a right twat imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wilshere is just a smug and arrogant git who has something to say about everything, a right twat imo.


Perhaps, but I bet he doesn't have his own website http://www.tomcleverley23.com/ :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Looking at tom's site are we? :fergie

Jack to busy doing coke :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

a team that doesn't feel like scoring with a great defence vs a team that likes to score with a woeful defence. 0-0 for the derby


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Looking at tom's site are we? :fergie
> 
> Jack to busy doing *coke* :terry


How much do you think Rio is charging him for supplying it? :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Cheaper than what gerrard charges for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

No one will ever be as good willed as CLEAN AND HONEST CHELSEA :terry

I miss those days. We are just EITHER BORING OR EMBARRASSING CHELSEA now :terry1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

rumour is that deulofeu has a 6.5 mil release clause.

don't believe it one bit, all their academy lads would be on fairly massive release clauses.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

:torres


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I reckon Spurs will finish 4th this season.

Then Arsenal wins their first trophy in nearly a decade and somehow it had to be the Champions League, condemning Spurs to Europa again. :wenger

Oh and Citeh wins the League leaving RVP trophyless once again. :jordan2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

The Belgian Ronaldo is expected to be fit for Spurs.

Big game in the race for 4th. Bale out apparently, TASTY.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Joel said:


> No one will ever be as good willed as CLEAN AND HONEST CHELSEA :terry
> 
> I miss those days. We are just EITHER BORING OR EMBARRASSING CHELSEA now :terry1


Fuck my life.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

We're going to finish 8th this season in the League, with Spurs finishing 4th. We're also going to win the CL. :cool2

It looks like Chelsea and Arsenal are competing for that favorite top-4 trophy. :wenger Both teams are going by the philosophy: if you drop points, we're going to drop points too--brother!

How would this look?

1. United
2. City
3. Spurs
4. Liverpool
5. Everton
6. Chelsea
7. WBA
8. Arsenal


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I reckon Spurs will finish 4th this season.
> 
> Then Arsenal wins their first trophy in nearly a decade and somehow it had to be the Champions League,* condemning Spurs to Europa again.* :wenger
> 
> Oh and Citeh wins the League leaving RVP trophyless once again. :jordan2


Pretty sure that format has been scrapped after our Champions League win, eh?

Top 7 teams will now qualify for the champions league anyway.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Top 7? I don't think so.

Anyhow, no Suarez against the hammers next week. It'll be interesting to see what rodgers does.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Enter Shelvey

(We could do with a Jonjo smiley)


----------



## Death Rider

Abk&#153;;12329625 said:


> Pretty sure that format has been scrapped after our Champions League win, eh?
> 
> Top 7 teams will now qualify for the champions league anyway.


Two things mate:

1) not officially announced
2) won't come into affect for a couple of years if it is


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Enter Shelvey
> 
> (We could do with a Jonjo smiley)


Shelvey is fucking garbage. He does well to get into good positions and brings some energy but skillwise he is fucking shite. His finishing is on par with what i expect from Lucas. Much rather have Suso playing over Jonjo.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/285668/Brendan-Rodgers-ready-to-bid-12m-for-Shane-Long/



> LIVERPOOL are set to launch a £12million January bid for striker Shane Long.
> 
> Even though West Bromwich Albion are riding high in the Premier League – and even though Long, 25, still has two-and-a-half years left on his contract – the striker would jump at the chance to move to Anfield.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rodgers first 15 Prem games = 19pts
:woy first 15 Prem games = 19pts 
hmmmmmm :hmm:










:downing
















enaldo


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Ehhhhhhhh fuck Long. He would be an improvement but we can do better.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Was at the Emirates yesterday, wonderful stadium to look at from the outside and probably the most comfortable I've ever been sat inside a football stadium but those are the only positive things I can say about Arsenal after yesterday.

The biggest problem that Arsenal had was lack of movement, you would often see Santi or Wilshire with the ball in the middle of park and you had the likes of Walcott, Podolski, Chamberlin, Giroud, Gervinho just stood there being man marked and expecting those 2 to make something happen instead of creating space for themselves meaning then that the ball would just go back to the defenders or to the goalkeeper.

Defensively Arsenal were also poor often finding themselves out of position and looking like a nervous child any time a Swansea player was running at them and what Jenkinson was doing before Swansea's 2'nd goal I will never know.

But credit to Swansea they played very well, Defensively they did what they had to do and some of the passing was something you would expect from an Arsenal team 3 or 4 seasons ago, Michu took his chances brilliantly and the Swansea fans were also in good voice and often mocking the Arsenal fans for the there lack of of singing.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Two things mate:
> 
> 1) not officially announced
> 2) won't come into affect for a couple of years if it is


I know it's not officially announced. 

I'm behind the idea though if it can be pulled off rightly. That's is where the problem lies though. Champions League will be dragged for a long time if it's implemented, which is a sad thing.



Destiny said:


> *Top 7? I don't think so.*
> 
> Anyhow, no Suarez against the hammers next week. It'll be interesting to see what rodgers does.


It's been discussed.



> European football's governing body Uefa is considering ditching the Europa League in favour of extending the Champions League from 32 to 64 teams.
> "We're discussing it. We will make a decision in 2014. Nothing is decided yet," Uefa president Michel Platini told French newspaper Ouest-France.
> It means seven English clubs and five Scottish teams could enter at a qualifying round stage.
> Uefa is looking at changing the format of European competitions from 2015.
> "There is an ongoing debate to determine what form the European competitions will have between 2015 and 2018," added Platini.
> Euro prize money (2011-12)
> Champions League: Chelsea earned £49m for winning the competition. Man Utd pocketed £28m despite being knocked out in the group stages.
> Europa League: Winners Atletico Madrid received £8.5m. Fulham, knocked out of the group stages, won £2.2m.
> Uefa: Europe's governing body earns about £1bn from the Champions League and brings in £225m from the Europa League.
> An extension of the group stages to a 64-team format could see seven English clubs qualify for the competition rather than the current four, and increase the number of Scottish teams participating from two to five.
> The Europa League has been criticised by some since it replaced the Uefa Cup in 2009 and exists in the shadow of the more lucrative Champions League.
> Last week, Newcastle manager Alan Pardew said the Europa League was more difficult to negotiate than the Champions League because of its "heavier schedule" and Thursday night kick-offs.
> Despite that, Tottenham manager Andre Villas-Boas - who won the competition with Porto in 2011 - has said he could not understand why the tournament was viewed as a punishment in England.
> The Champions League is far more financially beneficial, for Uefa and the clubs concerned, than Europe's second-tier tournament.
> Europe's governing body earned about £800m more from the Champions League than the Europa League last season, while Chelsea made £49m by winning the Champions League in 2012.
> Manchester United, who were knocked out in the Champions League group stages last year, received £28m. By comparison, last season's Europa League winners, Atletico Madrid, earned £8.5m in prize money and Fulham, knocked out of the group stages, won £2.2m.
> UK clubs in Europe 2012-13
> Champions League: Arsenal, Celtic, Chelsea, Linfield, Man City, Man Utd, Motherwell, The New Saints
> 
> Europa League: Bangor City, Cefn Druids, Cliftonville, Crusaders, Dundee Utd, Hearts, Liverpool, Llanelli, Newcastle, Portadown, St Johnstone, Tottenham
> 
> It has been reported that Europe's richest clubs will form a breakaway European league if the Champions League is not expanded.
> Barcelona president Sandro Rosell said earlier this month that he would like to cut the number of teams competing in the top tier of domestic leagues and increase the number of clubs in the Champions League.
> But Platini, a former France international, said he was not worried by talk of a tournament to rival the Champions League being set up.
> "It's a question that is regularly brought up," he said.
> "I can't see how it could work outside the Uefa framework. Who will referee them? In what stadiums will they play?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

terrible idea. why should a team get rewarded for finishing closer to 10th than 1st with the same competition as the league champions?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Good point. Maybe they'll probably be involved in some kinda preliminary rounds or something. But the fact that they can all win the same cup regardless of their league position is disgusting.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

MK Dons vs AFC Wimbledon arker


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

https://twitter.com/SkyNewsBreak/status/275183253391036416#



> @SkyNewsBreak - Arsenal chairman Peter Hill-Wood is in hospital after suffering a heart attack


----------



## HardcoreC*ntry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Norwich vs Sunderland today. Two genuine relegation candidates face off in what promises to be either a goal-fest or a snore-fest. I will be keeping track.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'm all for increasing the number of CL teams and scrapping the Europa League. Obviously increase the number of qualifiers, and not increase numbers in the group stage. Europa is fucking pointless and has way too many matches. We started our season well before everyone else in the prem and have played more matches than anyone. Its ridiculous. Imagine the atmosphere, and the meaning that would go into the qualifying matches for the CL if there were a bunch of the lower ranked sides competiting for places.


----------



## HardcoreC*ntry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I would definitely watch the qualifiers, if only for clubs like Spurs and Everton getting embarrassed by the likes of Tre Fiori and Sant Julià...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

There should be a BRAVELIONS LEAGUE.

Btw @ WWETNA what does Ashley Young have to do for you to admit he played well? :jose


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hesk I'm really curious what teams you would nominate apart from Villa for the Bravelions League


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

For Young to get credit, he actually has to play well. I presume the last time he received praise was some time last season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



danny_boy said:


> Hesk I'm really curious what teams you would nominate apart from Villa for the Bravelions League


Ajax :darkbarry

I'll tell you the rest at the end of the season. :draper 

Any team managed by MON is ineligible though due to the new BFP rules. :mon



Vader13 said:


> For Young to get credit, he actually has to play well. I presume the last time he received praise was some time last season.


I would hope so too after all the pens he won last season. Fair enough, I guess you don't have to play like a world beater to have an impact against the Reading defence but I was curious as to why he got singled out after the game for criticism ahead of people like Rafael and Lindegaard :darren


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lindegaard is shit, not half the keeper De Gea is.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I would take great pleasure in punching Pete Winkleman's smug face


----------



## i$e

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Made them all look like dummies. Top class.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

and then he shot later on and put it a mile wide


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



> Interim Chelsea manager Rafa Benitez admits he could soon be axed after failing to win any of his first three games in charge of the Blues.
> 
> The Spaniard has overseen goalless home draws with Manchester City and Fulham and a 3-1 defeat at West Ham after taking over from Roberto Di Matteo at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> When asked about his future after Saturday's Upton Park reverse, he said: "No. I am not 100 per cent. We didn't win today - that is the main thing.
> 
> "I would say it depends on the things that we can do on the pitch. So if we improve on the pitch, it will be easier for everyone."
> 
> West Ham boss Sam Allardyce, whose side trailed 1-0 at half-time before a second-half fightback, believes Benitez needs to win over the Chelsea fans in order to succeed.
> 
> He said: "You can't manage a club if the fans are not behind you. It just won't happen. And the only way you get them on your side is by winning games.
> 
> "If you're winning the fans will always back you."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...sea-manager-Rafa-Benitez-fears-for-his-future


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Oh yeah Hams/Hesk, there were much worse players than Young yesterday. The two you mentioned along with Evans were all absolutely woeful. Rafael refusing to shake Fergie's hand is also the stupidest thing he'll do for a while. A gif of the kitman (?) throwing the coat on him would also be appreciated, from anyone.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Great skill in general by Gibson, but if he had actually met the ball and taken more of a positive first touch he could have created a far better chance for himself:

http://watchhighlightsonline.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/video-darron-gibson-skills-vs-man-city.html

He just stands there waiting for the ball instead of being progressive and exploiting the space infront of him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Vader13 said:


> Oh yeah Hams/Hesk, there were much worse players than Young yesterday. The two you mentioned along with Evans were all absolutely woeful. Rafael refusing to shake Fergie's hand is also the stupidest thing he'll do for a while. A gif of the kitman (?) throwing the coat on him would also be appreciated, from anyone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Welbeck tucking him in :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

planning his golf trip to brazil as we speak


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Evans was the worst for us yesterday, he was like a fish up a tree. Still, we extended our lead so we will be level on points with city by the end of next weekend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

MK Dons beating Wimbledon :kobe2 and to rub salt in the wounds they used goal music. Wankers.

Hughton to mastermind a 5-1 win today imo.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Unlikely to happen the way we play under Hughton, although I know we both want that score to happen *Magsimus*. Probably going to be a low scoring draw or a game that's seperated by just one goal.

It's a big game for Mark Bunn in goal today. He has played well so far deputising for international class John Ruddy, but the games he has started in so far (three league cup games including his epic performance vs Spurs, Southampton away in the league) were either no pressure affairs or he had very little to do. He has a big responsibility going into the next three months seeing as big John's box domination and concentration were vital to our compact system.

Fatty Holt needs to start putting the goals away again rather than just the pies. He has been working hard and playing well in general but hasn't been anywhere near as clinical with his chances as he was last season. Having only scored more than one goal in a league game once this season suggests that we're not taking our chances despite creating plenty. The lack of scoring puts far too much pressure on the back five to keep clean sheets in order to win.

Oh, and get in AFC!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

BRAVE AFC Wimbledon


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hopefully this match ends as a draw. I want to see a properly hostile (albeit not violent) atmosphere in the replay, something that we don't often see in English football these days.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

It's a fucking piss take that the shitty Scottish Cup, battle of Division 3 teams Rangers & Elgin and boring Norwich & Sunderland are on TV today and T'Clasico isn't, especially with the Championship games that have been on this weekend. There's not even one sodding stream anywhere either.

Jordan Rhodes does it again. Take that Charlie Austin you jobber!8*D


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Why didn't you just go to the game then *Nige*, you're close enough surely?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Nige™ said:


> It's a fucking piss take that the shitty Scottish Cup, battle of Division 3 teams Rangers & Elgin and boring Norwich & Sunderland are on TV today and T'Clasico isn't, especially with the Championship games that have been on this weekend. There's not even one sodding stream anywhere either.
> 
> Jordan Rhodes does it again. Take that Charlie Austin you jobber!8*D


Speaking of jobbers. This is the Premier League Thread. :kobe


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



AndreBaker said:


> Why didn't you just go to the game then *Nige*, you're close enough surely?


Couldn't get a ticket. Even season ticket holders are missing out today with the allocation we get. Having been to the last two defeats against Millwall & Bolton over the last week I wouldn't have tried probably.

There we go. Can't keep a clean sheet to save our fucking lives. Got a £5 on us to go down at 80/1 after Wednesday's defeat. We've been shite.



Irish Jet said:


> Speaking of jobbers. This is the Premier League Thread. :kobe


I was complaining about the Norwich/Sunderland game being on. That's a Premier League match is that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Daiko said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/285668/Brendan-Rodgers-ready-to-bid-12m-for-Shane-Long/


I like Long but he wouldn't really take Liverpool to the next level that they desperately need. 

Workhorse with a bit of quality about his play.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I don't think they should scrap the Europa League, they should just change the format imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Rafael was rightfully pissed, pretty shocking to scapegoat him like that, even if Smalling was going to help from set pieces, Evans was the major problem. Yes he was booked and playing poorly, but he's been so good for us this season. Ferguson has stuck with Evra through mare after mare. He showed no faith in Rafa at all, could have at least waited until halftime instead of embarrassing him like that.

City next week will be hilarious. No doubt Phil "Baresi" Jones will be brought in for Anderson and Cristiano Smalling at RB. Joy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

was a right in seeing a scott button post earlier?

RUMOURS FROM THE TEA LADY pls.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Rush said:


>


Biggest baby in the Premierleague this guy. 
Here is at the Olympics, squaring up to Juan because Juan had a go at him for messing around at 2-0 down. (poor quality video)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> Rafael was rightfully pissed, pretty shocking to scapegoat him like that, even if Smalling was going to help from set pieces, Evans was the major problem. Yes he was booked and playing poorly, but he's been so good for us this season. Ferguson has stuck with Evra through mare after mare. He showed no faith in Rafa at all, could have at least waited until halftime instead of embarrassing him like that.
> 
> City next week will be hilarious. No doubt Phil "Baresi" Jones will be brought in for Anderson and Cristiano Smalling at RB. Joy.


Rafael was all over the shop and he'd just been booked. Bringing him was sensible, but ultimately he wasn't the only one performing badly. It was the yellow card that sealed it. McAnuff was ripping him down the left at times. The booking was one of those where he was beaten and just hauled him down. Fergie couldn't take the chance of it happening again.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Incoming statto alert:

Shane Long is hardly a prolific goalscorer, outside of one season with Reading where he scored 23 times in the championship he has not scored double figures in a league season. Liverpool would do well to leave him alone, he's not the answer they're looking for.

Goals scored by Reading when Rafael was on the pitch for United? 3 in half an hour. Goals scored by Reading when Smalling replaced him? 0 in an hour. I think Fergie made the correct decision there.

Seeing as *Nige* has got lost and found his way in here (just joking), did you know that under Steve Kean Blackburn gained 14 points from 7 games in the championship, 2 points per game which is promotion form. Under Henning Berg they've played 7 games and gained just six points. Interesting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Damn Rafael got me -1 point 

I probably should sell him now, because SAF is going to drop his ass, lols.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

"MK Days"

"fit to lace the bootlace"

Adrian Chiles :kenny


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Home to Coventry. I'll take that.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Peterborough away, East Anglian derby for us. We haven't played them in ages except for friendly matches. Should be interesting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

west ham :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

home to watford. would love another big fa cup run


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Tough away draw against a Premier League team.

Fucking standard bullshit. Maybe we can win and get a much deserved trip to Anfield or the Etihad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Crystal Palace v Stoke
Brighton v Newcastle
Tottenham v Coventry City
Wigan v Bournemouth
Fulham v Blackpool
Aston Villa v Ipswich
Charlton v Huddersfield
Barrow or Macclesfield v Cardiff
Barnsley v Burnley
Manchester City v Watford
Swansea v Arsenal
Leicester v Burton
Millwall v Preston
Cheltenham or Hereford v Everton
Derby v Tranmere
Crawley v Reading
Aldershot v Rotherham or Notts County
Middlesbrough v Harrogate or Hastings
Accrington Stanley or Oxford v Sheffield United
Southampton v Chelsea
QPR v West Brom
Peterborough v Norwich
Lincoln or Mansfield v Liverpool
Bolton v Sunderland
Nottingham Forest v Oldham
West Ham v Manchester United
Hull v Alfreton or Leyton Orient
Blackburn v Bristol City
Leeds v Birmingham
Bury or Southend v Bradford or Brentford
Luton v Wolves
Sheffield Wednesday v MK Dons

Brighton again fpalm

"Brighton have won their last three FA Cup ties against Newcastle United." :kenny


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Magsimus said:


> Crystal Palace v Stoke
> Brighton v Newcastle
> Tottenham v Coventry City
> Wigan v Bournemouth
> Fulham v Blackpool
> Aston Villa v Ipswich
> Charlton v Huddersfield
> Barrow or Macclesfield v Cardiff
> Barnsley v Burnley
> Manchester City v Watford
> *Swansea v Arsenal*
> Leicester v Burton
> Millwall v Preston
> Cheltenham or Hereford v Everton
> Derby v Tranmere
> Crawley v Reading
> Aldershot v Rotherham or Notts County
> Middlesbrough v Harrogate or Hastings
> Accrington Stanley or Oxford v Sheffield United
> Southampton v Chelsea
> QPR v West Brom
> Peterborough v Norwich
> Lincoln or Mansfield v Liverpool
> Bolton v Sunderland
> Nottingham Forest v Oldham
> West Ham v Manchester United
> Hull v Alfreton or Leyton Orient
> Blackburn v Bristol City
> Leeds v Birmingham
> Bury or Southend v Bradford or Brentford
> Luton v Wolves
> Sheffield Wednesday v MK Dons
> 
> Brighton again fpalm
> 
> "Brighton have won their last three FA Cup ties against Newcastle United." :kenny


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Lincoln or Mansfield


Not going to like us losing/grinding a 1-0 win against them :downing


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Mr. Snrub said:


> home to watford. would love another big fa cup run


Obviously keen to meet Michel Carricha again. :carrick

C'mon Wasgoalford. :kompany

RUS you will like Mansfield they have kind of like the Liverpool fans of the Conference.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Could be a few top teams out in this round, Liverpool might not make it either :troll

Southampton away gives a large chance of slipping up in Chelsea's cup defence at the first hurdle... but that would never happen :no:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

they can't score? they have overpaid, useless players? they have no strikers available right now? :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Inb4 :downing does fuck all against Lincoln or Mansfield


----------



## HardcoreC*ntry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Luton vs Wolves.

A complete joke of a team...

away to Luton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Obviously keen to meet Michel Carricha again. :carrick
> 
> C'mon Wasgoalford. :kompany
> 
> RUS you will like Mansfield they have kind of like the Liverpool fans of the Conference.


michael BACKPASS carricha :yaya


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Always look forward to the FA Cup 3rd round draw and hope for an away tie. What a shit tie for United to get. A fellow Premier League team who they play away every season anyway and who they've recently played in the League Cup away from home and got a sizeable allocation already.

Is it too much to ask to get one of Bristol City, Nottingham Forest, Sheffield Wednesday, Brentford, Preston or Crewe away for once ffs? Peterbrough would be quite good as well, though if they've taken down the away terrace that ruins a lot of what makes Peterbrough a good awayday.

I imagine a lot of Liverpool and City fans will be gutted about drawing lower league teams at home. Will be a dire game with reserves being trotted out and nothing to look forward to. At least if it was away you could get a good pissup out of it and a lot more hardcore fans would probably attend, but there's nothing worse than drawing a lower leage side at your own ground. Only the opposition will give a toss and take a big following, if you're the Premier League side you're best off staying in the pub.

Unfortunately only caught the first half an hour of MK Mongs/AFC Wimbledon due to sunday lunch commitments. Great to hear there was a melee/pitch invasion by the Wimbledon fans after the equaliser, football needs more moments of pure passion like that (of course when pitch invaders get violent its stupid but there was no danger from any Wimbledon fans so hopefully the club don't incur a ridiculous fine). Also heard from a couple of people that after MK Franchise started singing 'Who are ya?' (what a shit chant btw, needs to be culled asap) to AFC, all Wimbledon fans held their scarves over their head proudly. Brilliant.

Also heard there were MK Franchise fans there with half and half scarves. Holy shit talk about being clueless.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Ridiculous game last night, we're looking very poor until the opposition scores and suddenly we can turn it on. Fergie's gotta stop fucking around with the shape of the team. And Rafael :lmao. Get over it lad, you got subbed when you were on a yellow early and you've got a history of seeing red when you don't need to get one.

FA Cup draw is balls :kobe2


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Rush said:


> Lincoln or Mansfield
> 
> 
> Not going to like us losing/grinding a 1-0 win against them :downing


In the replay off course :downing 

Swansealona to knock Arsenal out plz :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Segunda Caida said:


> Always look forward to the FA Cup 3rd round draw and hope for an away tie. What a shit tie for United to get. A fellow Premier League team who they play away every season anyway and who they've recently played in the League Cup away from home and got a sizeable allocation already.
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get one of Bristol City, Nottingham Forest, Sheffield Wednesday, Brentford, Preston or Crewe away for once ffs? Peterbrough would be quite good as well, though if they've taken down the away terrace that ruins a lot of what makes Peterbrough a good awayday.
> 
> *I imagine a lot of Liverpool and City fans will be gutted about drawing lower league teams at home.* Will be a dire game with reserves being trotted out and nothing to look forward to. At least if it was away you could get a good pissup out of it and a lot more hardcore fans would probably attend, but there's nothing worse than drawing a lower leage side at your own ground. Only the opposition will give a toss and take a big following, if you're the Premier League side you're best off staying in the pub.
> 
> Unfortunately only caught the first half an hour of MK Mongs/AFC Wimbledon due to sunday lunch commitments. Great to hear there was a melee/pitch invasion by the Wimbledon fans after the equaliser, football needs more moments of pure passion like that (of course when pitch invaders get violent its stupid but there was no danger from any Wimbledon fans so hopefully the club don't incur a ridiculous fine). Also heard from a couple of people that after MK Franchise started singing 'Who are ya?' (what a shit chant btw, needs to be culled asap) to AFC, all Wimbledon fans held their scarves over their head proudly. Brilliant.
> 
> Also heard there were MK Franchise fans there with half and half scarves. Holy shit talk about being clueless.


Liverpool are away I think.

Was absolutely gutted for AFC Wimbledon, it was a moment of epicness when they scored. Just the fact that they are there on that stage is a credit to that club after what they've been through.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Segunda Caida said:


> I imagine a lot of Liverpool and City fans will be gutted about drawing lower league teams at home.


We're away.

I'll look forward to seeing us put out the under-12's for that match. Might try and get a ticket actually.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Nothing worse then getting someone from your own league in 3rd round of FA cup. Fucking Charlton , that would have been a good draw maybe a few years ago when we was in league 2 and they was in prem. ( jesus charlton was in the prem)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are away I think.
> 
> Was absolutely gutted for AFC Wimbledon, it was a moment of epicness when they scored. Just the fact that they are there on that stage is a credit to that club after what they've been through.


Whoops, overlooked that one. Can't say either are standout lower league away ties, but at least its better than drawing them at home.

Watford tbh is a shit draw home/away. May have the most plastic set of supporters I've ever seen and just nothing about the club. This was typified when they cottoned on to the growing UK Ultras scene and decided to form their own group. However the Club found the name to be a bit too 'aggressive' and suggested a name change and they complied :lmao . When you consider what the entire Ultras scene is about, that's just hysterical.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Hang on, i've just seen the table for the first time in a while and Arsenal are TENTH? :wilkins

Didn't realise things were THAT bad for them


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

RIP BIG 4 :lol

I can see Manchester dominance for the next few years.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'm not even surprised.


January can't come soon enough. We desperately need new midfielders. Wouldn't shock me if Reading beat us in our game in hand either.


edit - Gardner :hb adore his longshots


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

*MK/AFC match was tons of fun. End of the match was heartbreaking. Went from an amazing win to a heartbreaking loss in an instant. Wimbledon fans when they scored was magnificent. Few quality players in that team too. Cup Draw is shit. Has been for the past few years now. West Ham away I'm not confident about. Cup run would be nice this year.

Match yesterday was bonkers for the first 35 minutes. Shambles defensively yet again. Evans and Evra were far worse than Rafael. Felt bad for him. Not sure why he's getting criticised for being upset at being subbed 30 odd minutes after conceding 3 goals. How do you want him to react? I'd rather see that passion than somebody zoning in average performances every week. Smalling was great when he came on though and the match certainly calmed down after the sub. Be mad to drop Rafael for City. Anderson was class again and the only one in midfield who looked to create anything. 4 weeks is a massive blow if it's true, especially with the xmas rush and City next week. We really need a winger in January from the impending Nani transfer. Just no width at all. Young criticism is harsh. Thought he had a decent games yesterday. Much better than his recent performances. He's good enough to play on the left for Utd, just hasn't shown it for a long time. 

Wouldn't mind Rafael playing RM next week if Valencia isn't fit. Give Smalling more cover down the right and help cancel Clichy or Kolarov's attacking threat. Probs be something like:
De Gea
Smalling Rio Evans Evra
Rafael Carrick Scholes Young
Rooney
RVP​
I guess that team could maybe nick a draw. Only bit of hope is that City haven't looked very creative going forward this season which might cancel out of our defensive ..... issues. Probably be a shit match but at least we've got a 3 point lead going into it which is pleasing. 

Chelsea lol. Arsenal lol. Bale lol. Everyone's in a crisis. Winner will be the team who's the least worst this season. *


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Fuck. At this rate it'll probably finish 3-1


Gardner's freekicks are amazingly consistent. Like they'll go on target 9/10 times. Him & Larsson together is great. Can't remember the last time we had a decent set piece taker.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

It honestly does boggle my mind that a lot of mid table and below clubs don't try and do more in the FA Cup and League Cup. I get that if you have a big premier league match early in the season and you're in a desperate need of a win you may rest a couple of key players, but teams like West Ham seem content with finishing 10th instead of maybe finishing just below that and progressing to a semi final in one of the cups.

Its even worse with championship clubs. You'd think they might as well give it a go seeing as trophies will forever be hard to come by for most in that league. I understand the incentive to get promoted will always be more attractive, but if teams are languishing around mid table by the time the FA Cup 3rd round begins, you'd think they might try and salvage something by progressing in the Cup and then trying to not get dragged into a relegation battle in the league.

Just seems strange that a lot of supporters of smaller teams look down on the cups when they represent the best possible chance of some short term success for a lot of clubs. I can understand bigger clubs looking down on it and seeing it as an excuse to rest the elite players (even if I disagree with how little the FA Cup in particular seems to mean) but when you hear a lot of supporters say they'd sooner be out of the cup early even if they could only scrape 8th in the league, it just seems a little backwards to me.


----------



## Death Rider

I find it stupid as well. A trophy is still trophy and what are you going to remember in years to come: winning the fa cup or finishing mid table again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Segunda Caida said:


> It honestly does boggle my mind that a lot of mid table and below clubs don't try and do more in the FA Cup and League Cup. I get that if you have a big premier league match early in the season and you're in a desperate need of a win you may rest a couple of key players, but teams like West Ham seem content with finishing 10th instead of maybe finishing just below that and progressing to a semi final in one of the cups.
> 
> Its even worse with championship clubs. You'd think they might as well give it a go seeing as trophies will forever be hard to come by for most in that league. I understand the incentive to get promoted will always be more attractive, but if teams are languishing around mid table by the time the FA Cup 3rd round begins, you'd think they might try and salvage something by progressing in the Cup and then trying to not get dragged into a relegation battle in the league.
> 
> Just seems strange that a lot of supporters of smaller teams look down on the cups when they represent the best possible chance of some short term success for a lot of clubs. I can understand bigger clubs looking down on it and seeing it as an excuse to rest the elite players (even if I disagree with how little the FA Cup in particular seems to mean) but when you hear a lot of supporters say they'd sooner be out of the cup early even if they could only scrape 8th in the league, it just seems a little backwards to me.


Great Post

As someone who supports a team who have been out of the premiership for over 10 years, Coventry City, I love any kind of cup run. Take this season we've had a pretty shit time adjusting to life in league 1 but have had some decent cup games, played arsenal at the emirates and have spurs away in the FA cup. A couple of great days out to make the season.

I hate when teams dont take the cups seriously, its a great way to build momentum and the atmosphere is usually a lot more fun than at league games.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*









:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Shit draw as per but atleast it's not city, pool or arsenal this year.

Chelsea to win it again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Money is all teams care about now. And the sad fact is that there's just not enough financial reward for the cups, not when compared with the league and the incentive of CL football/promotion along with the danger of relegation.

The only way to bring back prestige with the cups is to assign CL places to the winner, which is incredibly sad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

I'd love us to win the FA cup this year, hope no reserve type shite against west ham. We won't win the CL so i'd like us to give the FA cup a real go.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*



Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Great Post
> 
> As someone who supports a team who have been out of the premiership for over 10 years, Coventry City, I love any kind of cup run. Take this season we've had a pretty shit time adjusting to life in league 1 but have had some decent cup games, played arsenal at the emirates and have spurs away in the FA cup. A couple of great days out to make the season.
> 
> I hate when teams dont take the cups seriously, its a great way to build momentum and the atmosphere is usually a lot more fun than at league games.


Exactly. Its easy for me to take this stance, because truth be told I've grown to loathe the premier league/champions league and this ever present belief that if you're not aiming to be a premier league club you're nothing. I know a Bristol City fan who's dreading the day they ever get into the top flight, because whilst a lot of fans think of it as great for the club it brings with it a lot of detriments: obscene ticket prices cashing in on promoted clubs taking generally big followings, a lot of fans suddenly latching onto the club when before they couldn't care and a lot of long time fans missing out on games either because they won't pay the prices or because demand is too great for the first time in years.

I just don't see what's so great about finishing 10th in the league. Ok if you're a promoted club I can see that as a great achievement and something to build from, but realistically if you're a club aiming to secure regular premier league football (let's say Fulham or Stoke) I'd expect a lot of their fans to treat the cups as something to look forward to compared to the league where at best they could hope to finish in the top 8. To me winning a cup or getting to the final represents a far better year than finishing 4 places higher in the league but out of both cups early on.

The Cups just seem to lose respect because a) more and more fans now only care about being/staying in the premier league and b) bigger clubs use it as a chance to play weaker sides and try out youngsters. Ever since Sky have taken a firm grip in controlling TV rights its become more common for people to dismiss the cup competitions as irrelevant and that only being in the Premier League matters (which for me is ludicrous). I remember reading a lot of Cardiff fans in favour of the recent abandonment of the historic blue kit and club logo in favour of a franchised kit and logo simply because they bought into the owner's message that it was something that would catapult them into the Premier League. At what point does 'making it' in the Premier League become too much hassle? If I was a Cardiff fan and I was told we'd have to do away with our club history and badge because it might get us playing Man Utd and Liverpool within 3 seasons I'd tell them to fuck off and leave the club as it is.



Irish Jet said:


> Money is all teams care about now. And the sad fact is that there's just not enough financial reward for the cups, not when compared with the league and the incentive of CL football/promotion along with the danger of relegation.
> 
> The only way to bring back prestige with the cups is to assign CL places to the winner, which is incredibly sad.


Its sad how accurate that is. For me the FA Cup is what I look forward to the most every year. A great chance to go to grounds you'll likely never get the chance to visit again, a real special atmosphere in premier league vs lower league ties and generally just a great advertisement that money doesn't always win in football. Its a shame that getting into the Europa League means more than getting to a cup final these days, but as you said only two competitions matters these days: The Premier League and Championship.

Amount of people I heard/spoke to in Uni who followed smaller clubs and seemed obsessed with getting to the premier league at all costs astounded me. Especially when they looked at incidents like Cardiff changing to a red strip and saying they wished that could be their club. Madness.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Now feat. FACHTS & car window interv*

Well, at least we turned up in the second half. Fucking shit that we didn't draw. If we put in that second half performance against Chelsea then we might get something. Had a feeling once kilgallon skied it with an open goal that we'd lose.


----------



## HardcoreC*ntry

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

There used to be something called the Cup Winners' Cup. It was a cup for cup winners. That, to me, makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



HardcoreC*ntry said:


> There used to be something called the Cup Winners' Cup. It was a cup for cup winners. That, to me, makes a lot more sense.


Two time winners :lelbron


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Any Arsenal fans on here who are regular match goers!?

I was planning on doing Arsenal away this year however the cheeky fuckers are charging £68 a ticket apparently! I went to the Carling Cup leg at the Emirates last year which cost me a tenner. 

City fans are planning a boycott of this match.

Was just wondering are prices this scandalous for home fans all the time!?

I remember seeing a picture of a home ticket for the North London derby this season that was over £90! NINETY POUNDS STERLING PEOPLE!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dearest ticket at the Emirates is £100 I believe. It got that high when VAT increased a couple of years back. London clubs charge far more anyway than your standard northern club, what with it being more affluent in a lot of London areas. Fulham charge £49 (amazingly overpriced), QPR charge as high as £60, Chelsea £55-60 and Spurs charge over £52 and in some home parts of the ground, £74. West Ham charge around £46 as well. Its ridiculous but sadly fans keep paying the prices so the clubs have no reason to charge any less.

Be good if City fans actually boycotted, but the danger is people who don't care/can afford those prices will probably just buy tickets anyway.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I feel a bit embarrassed that we beat the Mackems tonight, if anything they deserved the win with all of the chances they created. We were very lucky not to conceed from the rebounds involving that scorching free kick and the Rose long ranger. Can't feel too sorry for Sunderland after they missed so many guilt edged chances, although our first goal was probably offside. 

I thought that O'Neill's CB pairing of Kilgallon and Cuellar looked poor, Killa basically compromised himself with that pointless early booking after being easily turned by Holt. The ex Villa man Cuellar wasn't so brave with his pathetic attempt to thwart Pilkington before he scored our second. Gardner basically ran the midfield in the second half, I really like the look of him, would be a definite upgrade on Bradley Johnson because he can actually shoot. Was glad that Fletcher went off because he's actually dangerous in the box, unlike scummer Wickham.

Rating for our lot:

*Bunn-6* Had a really mixed game overall. Some excellent work mixed with a couple of dodgy mments. I wouldn't blame him for the goal, unless you want to moan at him for only being 6 feet tall. I think he might have even got a touch on the free kick that hit the post.

*Garrido- 6* Has some real class on the ball but lets too many crosses in for my liking. When he was high up the pitch and tight to his man he won a few tackles/blocks/interceptions, which suggests that he prefers reading the game rather than having wingers run at him.

*Bassong-8* The machine. So many vital interceptions and didn't display his recent dithering on the ball. Excellent reactions for the goal.

*R.Bennett-6* Made some really solid blocks although his starting positions could be improved.

*Whittaker-5* Poor passing and beaten far too easily on a regular occasion. Snodgrass and himself should have done far better for the goal. Comical dribbling into central midfield was risky. Makes good runs going forward. Would look excellent in a 3-5-2 as a wing back.

*Pilkington-7* Very dangerous. Took his goal well and worked hard defensively. Needs to be more consistent throughout matches, but when he's in the game he tends to be unplayable.

*Johnson-6* Like Bunn, a really mixed bag. Made some brilliant tackles only to give the ball away almost instantly. Excellent assist for Pilk's goal. Needs to stop trying taking on everybody in the final third when a simple pass would do.

*Tettey-7* Worked like a trogan. Tackled hard and was always available as an outlet on the counter. The Sky comms mistaked mistaked him for a CB at one point and it's easy to see why. A real box to box performance.

*Snodgrass-6* Showed some decent touches and kept the ball well without creating much. Needs to offer Whittaker better protection.

*Hoolahan-8* Brilliant, just brilliant. He was absolutely everywhere with some great defensive work around our own box and as usual was the one to keep things ticking.

*Holt-6* Bust a nut for the cause winning a fair amount of headers and did well close down the Mackems, especially Mignolet for Snodgrass's chance in the first half. He needs to improve his decision making in the opposition's area though.

Subs:

*E.Bennett-6* (on for Snodgrass, 77 minutes) Actually provided some width unlike Snoddy, probably something to do with being right footed? Put in a couple of teasing crosses.

*Howson-N/A* (On for Hoolahan, 88 minutes) Not on long enough to rate.

We were fantastic for the first fourty minutes but fell away after that. Still, we did what we had to do and that's all you can ask for from a team like ours. An excellent result all things considered and we even scored twice, so that's progress. We're now 9 games undefeated in all competitions and have 16 points from the last 8 league games which is Champions League form (I'm not deluded enough to think that's where we will finish). A drastic improvement from 3 points in our first 7 league games. Well done Hughton, the staff and players for the huge turn around.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Joel said:


> Two time winners :lelbron


Can't emphasize enough just how much better that smiley makes every post.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Segunda Caida said:


> Dearest ticket at the Emirates is £100 I believe. It got that high when VAT increased a couple of years back. London clubs charge far more anyway than your standard northern club, what with it being more affluent in a lot of London areas. Fulham charge £49 (amazingly overpriced), QPR charge as high as £60, Chelsea £55-60 and Spurs charge over £52 and in some home parts of the ground, £74. West Ham charge around £46 as well. Its ridiculous but sadly fans keep paying the prices so the clubs have no reason to charge any less.
> 
> Be good if City fans actually boycotted, but the danger is people who don't care/can afford those prices will probably just buy tickets anyway.


You'll always get the hardcore who refuse to miss a game which is a potential stumbling block. But for the greater cause it's worth doing. Must be done properly though or else they will simply sell away end tickets to home fans.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This is where we need to take heart from the unity in Germany. There's recently been a motion trying to get rid of standing areas in Germany with it being cited as unsafe (despite no injuries). Across the country fans have stayed silent until the 12th minute and 12th second of games as that's when this motion is set to be tabled (December 12th). Its amazing how the Germans put aside club rivalries for the greater good and to ensure they can effectively run the game and control ticket prices and legislation aimed at restricting their freedom.

The problem in this country is you'd get morons laughing at how few City took or how pathetic they are to boycott, rather than realising that they followed this example then they wouldn't be complaining as often about how dear a match ticket is these days. I wish City the best of luck in trying to stage a successful boycott, but they really would do well to get below 1000 going to the Emirates.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

In the Shalke Vs Dortmund match soon, a heated rival match btw, Dortmund fans are going in, and then walking out in protest. Not sure it will make a difference that way tbf. The higher ups are only concerned about the money and they have it with that style of protest.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

In fairness the motion stands no chance of success anyway. Aside from the fact they can't prove its unsafe, the clubs are controlled by the members, who in turn are the fans and who in turn love to stand. 

Not sure I fathom how that protest works from Dortmund, though I don't doubt they have some reason for doing it that way. If fans of Schalke walk out at the same time I guess that could be a really strong statement, and perhaps its being done that way so people know its a protest, just in case people are misguided and think a) Dortmund didn't sell enough tickets or b) away fans are banned.

I remember a year or so ago there were boycotts when one team tried to increase prices from the season prior to around 27 euros. When you consider how much English fans pay weekly in comparison to what the Germans will deem as too much it is extraordinary. Once again, the German model of football across the board is how it should be done.


----------



## WWCturbo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Any Arsenal fans on here who are regular match goers!?
> 
> I was planning on doing Arsenal away this year however the cheeky fuckers are charging £68 a ticket apparently! I went to the Carling Cup leg at the Emirates last year which cost me a tenner.
> 
> City fans are planning a boycott of this match.
> 
> Was just wondering are prices this scandalous for home fans all the time!?
> 
> I remember seeing a picture of a home ticket for the North London derby this season that was over £90! NINETY POUNDS STERLING PEOPLE!


Fuck it, just don't go to any Arsenal related game. I wish all the fans stopped buying tickets. I'm starting to believe that it's the only way to change the policy of the club. With that kind of ticket price gunners should have frickin Ibrahimovic or Ronaldo on their roster instead we have Chamakh, Arshavin and other suckers...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The real crime is the extorniate ticket price, not how Arsenal aren't spending that money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Rush said:


>


:lmao He looks like he's about to cry.



Mr. Snrub said:


> planning his golf trip to brazil as we speak


''Is difficult.''


----------



## Damien

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I am late to the party but frak yeah west ham 

and with that I am gone!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

HardcoreC*ntry already banned. 

Too bad they aren't as short with the Man U fans as they are with the Dortmund fans :suarez1











(Please don't ban me Seabs :hart)


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Even I want some of the United posters banned.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Vader13 said:


> Even I want some of the United posters banned.


yeah, those cunts give the rest of you cunts a bad name :side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Vader13 said:


> Even I want some of the United posters banned.


name names you SCARED COWARD

i hope monster makes an appearance for the derby.


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Scott Button along with anyone who refuses to acknowledge a shit performance OR someone overly negative.

I just want people to be fucking normal and not one of the extremes.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The good United posters on here are:

*Segunda Caida
T-C
Vader13
Seabs*

I can also just about tolerate:

*United 07
Anark *(lol)

I can't really comment on *SNOWMAN* because I rarely see his posts, but the ones that I've seen have all been well balanced.

The rest are either never happy, bi-polar, clueless or are all three of the previous options combined.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I would add SN0WMAN, Forevershadowed and NoGimmicksNeeded to your good list, Mr. AndreBaker.

Monster is a nice bloke. I feel bad that I have never read one of his posts properly.

United 07 is too busy looking for negative information on Liverpool and City, so I don't think he has time to do it for Chelsea, so I don't mind him.

Sometimes I want to legit kill Irish Jet. At times I want to give Silent Alarm a Cantona karate kick. (I don't have anything against the Irish, honest). 

haribo is definitely the worst. He's a very, very bad man too.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Foreshadowed* (I think that's his name?) seems like a nice bloke but I disagree with a lot of things that he says. He just seems to have a blind spot to some things which seems like fanboyish behaviour, if you know what I mean? I've not really seen *NoGimmicksNeeded* in here so I can't comment on him.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, that's his name. I have no clue where I got the Forever part from. It does seem like he is in love with Rafael (not as much as Irish Jet though, who I believe has probably tried to rape Rafael a good few times by now). And he does have the doom and gloom United fan mentality whenever United fall behind. But I think he's ok when a match isn't going on.

I forgot WWE_TNA. How could I? When he's not "POOR US"ing and not taking every joke seriously, he's ok. Needs to learn that Nani is garbage though. Don't turn into an Irish Jet. You can still be saved.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*









:wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

andrebaker and segunda are probably the most interesting guys here. + monster.

basically anyone capable of actually posting anything half meaningful i can tolerate.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, *Foreshadowed* does love Rafael a bit too much. It's more his campaign to convince everybody that De Gea is a top class keeper that has become tiresome for me.

Lol at that gif being posted again. I already buried Gibson for failing to make the right decision. Good skill but pointless:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12330294-post1609.html


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This thread is the main reason why I come to this site. It's got a great blend of fans who are knowledgable about the game and it's nice to hear a fans view of their own team rather than just my own views of their team. The only things I dislike about this thread is the fans that are too bias. I understand everyone is bias but some take it to the extreme which kind of makes their opinion worthless.

Man City in 6 days. Looking forward to it dispite the fact that we are not going to beat City at their ground. A draw is the best we can hope for and I hope the team put out is:

De Gea
Smalling Evans Ferdinand Evra
Scholes Fletcher Carrick Young
Rooney
Van Persie

De Gea is the better keeper. Smalling over Raf because Raf has been in brilliant form but he is still better at attacking than defending and in a game like this we need a more defensive minded full back.
Scholes the playmaker, Fletcher and Carrick the workhorses and Young helping out Evra.

I think we'll lose but I wouldn't be surprised if it ended a draw.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

united07 - just about tolerable :cool2


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i feel saf should use a diamond formation involving giggs and leave kompany unmarked in the box while rio gets a stiffy.

treasured memories.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Making the long trek around the corner again for the game tonight. Main Event time. I'd complain about the fixture list of Monday - Thursday - Sunday AGAIN but I'm past caring now we've been fucked over so many times. dat TV money and all that. Half of our squad is out injured as it is. 

If we lose this one (5 in a row) then CRISIS MODE most definitely be engaged. They're selling tickets on the gate which hasn't been advertised in god knows how long, that's never a good sign. Hopefully people get off their arses to support the team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



JEKingOfKings said:


> :wilkins


GOD.

For somebody who only cost £450k he hasn't half turned in to a cracking little buy. ique2


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

"Lucas Leiva: In his 1st game back after injury, Lucas made more forward passes (45) in a Premier League game than any player has this season" We are not worthy of your talents Lucas, our great Brazilian overlord enaldo


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Leiva is very good. He did start off shakily in England, but it amazes me how long it took a lot of people to realise that he's actually very good.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I copped a lot of shit from mates for always sticking up for him  His game isn't flashy but its very effective.


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Joel said:


> haribo is definitely the worst. He's a very, very bad man too.







:darkheskey


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Haribo is the best Man U fan. Carlton Cole annihilating Chelsea has clearly sent Joel batshit insane. :darkheskey


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Joel said:


> Yeah, that's his name. I have no clue where I got the Forever part from. It does seem like he is in love with Rafael (not as much as Irish Jet though, who I believe has probably tried to rape Rafael a good few times by now). And he does have the doom and gloom United fan mentality whenever United fall behind. But I think he's ok when a match isn't going on.
> 
> I forgot WWE_TNA. How could I? When he's not "POOR US"ing and not taking every joke seriously, he's ok. Needs to learn that Nani is garbage though. Don't turn into an Irish Jet. You can still be saved.


unk2

I'm drawing X-Pac heat all of a sudden, which I'm quite okay with.

Rafael is absolutely unrapeable, except for Jobi McAnuff. Have I tried? Ask Fabio, poor bastard has never been the same since, no wonder he forced his way to QPR. 

I like all here, even Joel, he's a little simple but he means well.

Scott Button was obviously the GOAT, he should be unbanned and return with the new gimmick of moderator, unleashing fury on Liverpool fans everywhere.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

mourinho gone in june according to marca

therefore he was our manager as soon as the story got published.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

city to hold triple threat for the unified City manager championship

Mancini (c) vs Pep vs Jose

also, arguing over which is the best united fan is like arguing over which shit smells best 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nani is awesome Joel :fergie, well watching young nearly every week makes him look that way.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bah gawd Benitez just cashed in his ' roman in the bank' on a helpless Di Matteo.


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I don't read Segunda's posts on here because they are fucking long. He's a good poster though.

Actually most of the Man U fans on here are tolerable even though they seem to be biased in most cases (Seabs comes to mind).


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Segunda's post aren't that long to be fair but he's definitively one of the better posters in the football threads, Andre Baker is also up there it's just a shame he doesn't post here that often


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Segunda's posts are the best on the forum, not just the sports section, and they're not that long.

The Monster on the other hand, he loves a good essay (although they're good posts).


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

In fairness I do ramble like a mad cunt. I'm not quite at Monster's level yet but tbf whenever I've read one of his posts I've never regretted the time and effort. Good call by *Joel* on *NoGimmicksNeeded*. Sadly he seems to have been really inactive across the board for a few months (bar the music section) but he's very smart and argues his point as well as anyone I see regularly post in this section.

I hate *Haribo* for the simple fact the guy always seems to beat me to any pun/joke that I can think of.

Really though this is arguably the strongest thread/section on the forum. Everyone can more or less argue their points well, there's a lot of discussion on different topics, banter is generally exchanged well with people taking it in the right spirit etc.

That being said all this praising makes me think we need McQueen's signature:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Haribo is the best Man U fan. Carlton Cole annihilating Chelsea has clearly sent Joel batshit insane. :darkheskey


Did Darren Bent get caught banging Mr. Lamberts wife? 

Poor guy must be getting splinters in his ass. What happened with him?


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I've heard a couple of people say it could have something to do with his Transfer from Sunderland in that he's very close to activating some sort of clause in which Villa would have to pay another four million to Sunderland, but there's no strong source on that story


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bent shouldn't start anyways. Benteke offers so much more.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Segunda is the 2nd best poster of the forum

Right after Hollywood Hesk :darkheskey


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hesk just lacks bravery.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Very harsh penalty, seemed nothing more than a Shoulder to Shoulder challenge with no real force applied and now Wigan down 10 men and a goal down


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The ref should've kept the red card in his pocket. He's only gone and killed the game now.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

2-0 Newcastle

Crisis? WHAT CRISIS!


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Demba Ba bringing home dem Fantasy Football points :hesk2


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Abk™;12334127 said:


> I don't read Segunda's posts on here because they are fucking long. He's a good poster though.
> 
> Actually most of the Man U fans on here are tolerable even though they seem to be biased in most cases (Seabs comes to mind).


Yeah, his posts are pretty long. I try to read most of them but it is really hard. Still not as long as Monster's posts though.

As for the best United fan, haribo is the best imo.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:wilkins Bigirimana.



Abk™ said:


> I don't read Segunda's posts on here because they are fucking long. He's a good poster though.


You really should. Lots of depth in his posts. There's a lot to learn from him, as he's one of the old school fans on here. Get to see different views.



Irish Jet said:


> Bent shouldn't start anyways. Benteke offers so much more.


After being a dick to you for the majority of the day in here, I shall say I agree with this post.



Redead said:


> Segunda is the 2nd best poster of the forum
> 
> Right after Hollywood Hesk :darkheskey


No one likes Hollywood Hesk.

Hollywood HUSK on the other hand is GOAT.



Samoon said:


> As for the best United fan, haribo is the best imo.


Do not feed this man's ego!


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Villa the only team to rise up the table this evening. :darkbarry


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bigirimana is such a playa on twitter:


> @NicoleScherzy HEY nicole my name is gael bigirimana play football in uk just wanted to ask if its aright me become your friend god b with u




You guys need username changes btw: Christmas Hams for HUSK, Noel for Joel, King Wenceslas for King Kenny aand..I couldn't think of any others.



Joel said:


> Do not feed this man's ego!


FEED ME MORE


----------



## The Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> Segunda's posts are the best on the forum, not just the sports section, and they're not that long.
> 
> The Monster on the other hand, he loves a good essay (although they're good posts).


I'm remembered?.......YIPPEE

Wondering what everyone team is for Manchester Derby on Sunday?

I think SAF line up 4-4-1-1 but im unsure on CM partnership think Carrick will play but unsure on if Clev or Scholes will partner him with Ando being out. Think may go with Scholes but rather he picked Clev from the start.

DdG
Rafael Evans Rio Evra
Toni Scholes Carrick Young
Rooney
RvP

Think if Toni is fit SAF will start him its tough to call cos right now the attacking side of our game bailing us out of problems at back, in CM, in wings & in goal.

If Ando was fit i like see us play Diamond shape with Carrick base & Ando with Clev either side with Rooney at tip off RvP & Chicha but unsure if cos wingers being so out form or injured that he still play hybrid Diamond/4-3-1-2 shape & keep Scholes Carrick there but Clev instead of Young/Toni & Chicha instead of Toni/Young.

Could be one most opens games in Premier League this season, both teams don’t look convincing at back but more then enough to score few goals with players both sides have in attack.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



The Monster said:


> I'm remembered?.......YIPPEE
> 
> Wondering what everyone team is for Manchester Derby on Sunday?
> 
> I think SAF line up 4-4-1-1 but im unsure on CM partnership think Carrick will play but unsure on if Clev or Scholes will partner him with Ando being out. Think may go with Scholes but rather he picked Clev from the start.
> 
> DdG
> Rafael Evans Rio Evra
> Toni Scholes Carrick Young
> Rooney
> RvP
> 
> Think if Toni is fit SAF will start him its tough to call cos right now the attacking side of our game bailing us out of problems at back, in CM, in wings & in goal.
> 
> If Ando was fit i like see us play Diamond shape with Carrick base & Ando with Clev either side with Rooney at tip off RvP & Chicha but unsure if cos wingers being so out form or injured that he still play hybrid Diamond/4-3-1-2 shape & keep Scholes Carrick there but Clev instead of Young/Toni & Chicha instead of Toni/Young.
> 
> Could be one most opens games in Premier League this season, both teams don’t look convincing at back but more then enough to score few goals with players both sides have in attack.


Pretty much all we can do tbh maybe cleverley/smalling are the only players that could start over evans/scholes if ando is injured. Rooney will need to drop back alot and form a 4-5-1 for large parts of the game, improving defending on set pieces is a must with city having the likes of kompany, dzeko, yaya, barry if he starts. I think the team that starts vs Cluj will tell us alot in terms of who starts vs city.

Expecting powell, cleverley, jones, welbeck, hernandez, giggs, buttner and hopefully vidic to start on wednesday. I can't remember the last time united were so short on wingers or people who can play out there.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Manchester United agree £12million deal for Borussia Dortmund striker! >>>
> According to talkSPORT (talksport.co.uk)


12 million for lewandowski seems like total bollocks, he's pretty young and a great player, has to be worth much more.


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Talksport...


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Man vs. Food guy visits White Hart Lane:





Seems a legit fan, nice to see.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SN0WMAN said:


> Talkshite...


:hesk2


----------



## Amazing End 96

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHumph said:


> 12 million for lewandowski seems like total bollocks, he's pretty young and a great player, has to be worth much more.


hes in the last year of his deal, so if hes not sold next summer he can leave for free


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just what United need, another striker :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Man vs. Food guy visits White Hart Lane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a legit fan, nice to see.



Man vs food guy is cool and does come off as a genuine fan.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Probably regrets taking all the pictures with the bale shirt and name on the wall seeing as he'll be gone in the summer.


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Why the hell do United need another striker?fpalm

Rooney, RVP, Hernandez, Welcrap & now Lewandowski too? Surely not. Surely Fergie must realise he needs to strengthen with a central midfielder.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Welbeck would be off imo if lewandowski came in or god forbid rooney would become an out and out CM.

All depends on what jose or pep want to do really :terry


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I used to like Man vs Food guy...

Not anymore.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

man vs food is dead to me

DEAD

as dead as chelsea are vs norjallend


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Can only imagine Joel's reaction if united do get lewandowski and chelsea don't get a falcao or cavani.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Nige™ said:


> Why the hell do United need another striker?fpalm
> 
> Rooney, RVP, Hernandez, Welcrap & now Lewandowski too? Surely not. Surely Fergie must realise he needs to strengthen with a central midfielder.


Who need a CM when you have Scholes :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Id have a stroke if united got lewandowski

in revenge I hope we'd buy de rossi, Mvila, and every CM not owned by madrid or barca


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Adam Richman is awesome. Jobbers be hatin'. 



danny_boy said:


> Very harsh penalty, seemed nothing more than a Shoulder to Shoulder challenge with no real force applied and now Wigan down 10 men and a goal down


Agreed. From behind the goal it just looked like he muscled him off the ball. Was pretty embarrassed that it was given to be fair. 



haribo said:


> Bigirimana is such a playa on twitter:


Yeah because that's clearly real haha. He doesn't have an account, not sure if you just made that up or what :lol

So much potential, hopefully Stuart Pearce gets his head out of his arse and calls Bigi up before he chooses another country. 

3 points though :yes


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> Id have a stroke if united got lewandowski
> 
> in revenge I hope we'd buy de rossi, Mvila, and every CM not owned by madrid or barca


New username :lol classic.


Then we'd just buy cavani, falcao and NEYMAR. :fergie.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



The Monster said:


> I'm remembered?.......YIPPEE
> 
> Wondering what everyone team is for Manchester Derby on Sunday?
> 
> I think SAF line up 4-4-1-1 but im unsure on CM partnership think Carrick will play but unsure on if Clev or Scholes will partner him with Ando being out. Think may go with Scholes but rather he picked Clev from the start.
> 
> DdG
> Rafael Evans Rio Evra
> Toni Scholes Carrick Young
> Rooney
> RvP
> 
> Think if Toni is fit SAF will start him its tough to call cos right now the attacking side of our game bailing us out of problems at back, in CM, in wings & in goal.
> 
> If Ando was fit i like see us play Diamond shape with Carrick base & Ando with Clev either side with Rooney at tip off RvP & Chicha but unsure if cos wingers being so out form or injured that he still play hybrid Diamond/4-3-1-2 shape & keep Scholes Carrick there but Clev instead of Young/Toni & Chicha instead of Toni/Young.
> 
> Could be one most opens games in Premier League this season, both teams don’t look convincing at back but more then enough to score few goals with players both sides have in attack.


The only way we stand a chance is to outscore them, and that could potentially get ugly. I genuinely can’t see a scenario where we win this game, it just wont happen. We’re not 6 points better than them at this stage, and this is the premier league, that shit just aint happening in December. City will almost surely win.

If we approach this game like last seasons I’d genuinely consider not watching. I knew once I seen the teamsheet, like 100% fucking knew what was going to happen. Probably the most depressing game I’ve ever watched, even in the 1-6 we at least went down trying to win the game. The game at the Etihad was pathetic.

I’m pretty sure we’ve won every game where Rooney and RVP have started together, I’m also pretty sure we’ve won every game where neither Scholes/Giggs have started outside of a meaningless CL game. 

Play an attacking team, obviously, with some mobility in the midfield. City have been awful, just dreadful at defending set pieces, namely corners, while we’re probably the best team in the league to exploit that. Now that I’ve said that, nothing will come of it, but fuck it. Need huge games from our wingers, hopefully Valencia is back, Young needs to pickup where he left off against Reading. We’re probably going to be raped in midfield, Rooney should drop deep to help, but can’t see who else will be fit to deal with them. I’d play Cleverley because he can run, even if he doesn't offer much more. I’d love to play Vidic in this sort of game but it’s too early, Evans/Rio will start. Dropping Rafael shouldn’t even be considered but it’s pretty likely to happen. I’d consider recalling De Gea, Lindegaard really struggled against Reading.

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley Young

Rooney

Van Persie​
I’m quite confident that if Valencia is fit, bar maybe Rafael, that will be the team. Like the Chelsea game, we have to go for the throat right away. I’d take another 5 goal loss rather than reproduce that shite we saw there last season.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cant wait for giggs and scholes to start in the midfield :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Nige™ said:


> Why the hell do United need another striker?fpalm
> 
> Rooney, RVP, Hernandez, Welcrap & now Lewandowski too? Surely not. Surely Fergie must realise he needs to strengthen with a central midfielder.


Jordan Rhodes is next. Bitch.

:jesse

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> Cant wait for giggs and scholes to start in the midfield :fergie


Double team Yaya :suarez2


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So Man Utd Starting XI after January is probably gonna look like:

Lindergard
Rafael Vidic Evra
Carrick Giggs
Welbeck Lewandowski RVP Hernandez Rooney

:fergie


----------



## Destiny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> So Man Utd Starting XI after January is probably gonna look like:
> 
> Lindergard
> Rafael Vidic Evra
> Carrick Giggs
> Welbeck Lewandowski RVP Hernandez Rooney
> 
> :fergie


United will be conceding 5 and scoring 6.

Entertaining.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Might they try to convert one or two of their current strikers to a center attacking mid?

Only thing I can think of that would facilitate the acquisition of Lewandowski.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> *Javier Hernandez helps to fight crime and induce labour in native Mexico *
> 
> According to Mexico City police, reported incidents drop when Hernandez is playing, helping to crack down on the number of people murdered by drug gangs in the country, which can reach up to 15,000 every year.
> 
> And the decline in crime rates is delighting the capital’s police chief Jorge Carlos Martinez: ‘Crimes like car-jacking, muggings and robberies go down,’ he said.
> 
> But local hospitals have less chance to put their feet up, as more pregnant women go into labour when Chicarito is on the pitch, as they get far too excited at the prospect of the 24-year-old hitting the back of the net.
> 
> ‘It seems even the criminals want to take time off to see our hero play. Also the birth rates go up,’ Martinez added.
> 
> And with the packed festive fixture list meaning the likes of Wayne Rooney and Robin van Persie will need time to rest their weary legs, Hernandez may get more opportunities to continue his crime busting adventures.
> 
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...-induce-labour-in-native-mexico#ixzz2E2jZH9f9


:javy Footballer, peacemaker, giver of life.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

get back to me when he stops a civil war


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Drogba and Chicharito as superheroes, that's a sitcom right there.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

An African Batman and a Mexican Robin?

While we are at it we may as well make Suarez the joker, Caroll as Harley Quinn and Torres as Mr Penguin


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rafa is clearly Penguin


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No role for Torres! In fact, Torres is not allowed to be mentioned in this thread anymore. We are all going to pretend he does not exist, similar to Benoit and WWE.

From now on when he plays, we will just refer to him as "No. 9" similar to how PES used to work back in the day.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Go on Merseyside Red!


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great goal from Von Nistelroom!


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

silva not going to dortmund, expect 18 year old george evans to debut. in doubt for the derby too.

precisely why we need isco, or even better, ozil. nasri is about as creative as me right now.

also, why can't wenger stop talking about us?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Joel said:


> From now on when he plays, we will just refer to him as "No. 9" similar to how PES used to work back in the day.


They ain't no back in the day, *****'. Ain't no nostalgia to this shit here.

:torres



ReneClaus said:


> Great goal from Von Nistelroom!


Or Orange 10 when he was on international duty.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SNRUB you transfer muppet :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Rock316AE said:


> This game was the painful moment you realize that the Drogba/Lampard/Terry/Essien/Cole/Cech etc era is over, the dominant, intimidating, powerful team in the greatest period in club history is gone. There's no sign of any of it. What I see in the new Chelsea is "just another" ordinary team with young talented players. You took what symbolized Chelsea more than anything else and that's the force and character, it was really a sad sight to witness for me. You don't have the guy who can push these young talented players on his leadership, character and experience. Hazard, Mata and Oscar are like a Porsche without the engine. That's where a game-changer like Drogba shows just how much he meant to this team. There are no big game players and with the ridiculous formation RDM tried tonight, I don't see any pattern.


Rafa:


> "We did not manage their (West Ham's) physical game, the long balls, the second balls, the corners. We gave them too many options to play their game and we could not be comfortable in possession.
> 
> "That is when you have to show character and quality — and we did not do that. Character and leadership is always necessary in a team.
> 
> "Jose Mourinho's Chelsea team had a lot of character but it is a different time now."


Basically spot on. Now get :mourinho back in June with a blank check. Before that send :nando to Spain or to whomever wants to take him and bring an effective striker in January. Unless they want to play on Thursdays next season(Which already happens :jose)

On another note. What's Mancini obsession with Dzeko? The guy is hopeless 9/10 against any defence and has the worst technique I've seen in a long time for a player in a club on that caliber. He's a scorer, no doubt, but that mostly reflected with a chaotic pressure in the end of the games, you put him against a proper, orderly defence and he's completely worthless. Should never start above Aguero, Tevez or Balotelli unless they're getting a rest or something.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol dzeko has been the saving city's asses all season 

hes one of the few players actually getting the job done. all aguero does is fucking pass in the box

that being said, any of the would be a huge step up for us. but oscar/mata/hazard feeding through balls and long balls to dzeko in the box? wouldnt that be something


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






Xmas SPIRIT is HIGH at City...


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

mario pulling bon bons, kolarov reciting christmas carols, micah with MEMORIES and silva trying fruit mince pies. + more to come.

they're pretty fun.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That guy couldn't wait to get his mouth all over Silva's mince pie. He even bit at the part where Silva was eating.

Doubt Kolarov's will be topped. That was just a moving rendition of Jingle Bells.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i laughed probably way too much. but any video with kolarov shows he obviously has a very dry sense of humour. the askaleks video with dzeko is brilliant.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,26691,12602_8307632,00.html

Thought this was quite awesome.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Joel said:


> I would add SN0WMAN, Forevershadowed and NoGimmicksNeeded to your good list, Mr. AndreBaker.





Segunda Caida said:


> In fairness I do ramble like a mad cunt. I'm not quite at Monster's level yet but tbf whenever I've read one of his posts I've never regretted the time and effort. Good call by *Joel* on *NoGimmicksNeeded*. Sadly he seems to have been really inactive across the board for a few months (bar the music section) but he's very smart and argues his point as well as anyone I see regularly post in this section.


:kagawa

Cheers guys, unfortunately I don't really have the free time to post a lot. I'll scan through the thread occasionally if I'm in the mood for some 'banter' discussion, on the whole it's usually good for a laugh. I'll have to go back and read through from when Rafa was made Chelsea coach. The music section is currently really good for a huge variety of recommendations incidentally, if anyone wants new albums.

FWIW, if I had to pick a favourite United fan it'd likely be Segunda, just cause the dude has a real good knowledge of English football simply from going to games etc so I can relate to his posts. I wouldn't like to try picking someone based solely on insight and knowledge about the sport, there's a fair few.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


>


I raise you 1 frank


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*That Kolarov video is tooooooo good.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,26691,12602_8307632,00.html
> 
> Thought this was quite awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kagawa may play against City 

:mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damn, Spurs really do have the best training ground in Europe. That shit is cray


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Damn, Spurs really do have the best training ground in Europe. That shit is cray


:jay2 :kanye

City in the FESTIVE SPIRIT I see


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> :jay2 :kanye
> 
> City in the FESTIVE SPIRIT I see


Whos is better :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHumph said:


> I raise you 1 frank


:woy Is that Ray Stubbs on Andy's left? :bosh


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Drunk photos and no GOAT Ledley?










"YOU HAVE FAT GERRARD"


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> :woy Is that Ray Stubbs on Andy's left? :bosh


That looks nothing like Ray Stubbs


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kids please.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Carroll looks too much like Micheal Jackson in those pics :lol

Chelsea where the fuck is Wallace!?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

All these pics and the Liam Ridgewell one hasn't been posted? :wilkins


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> Jordan Rhodes is next. Bitch.
> 
> :jesse
> 
> :fergie


Can't you just take Josh King back?!


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Nige™ said:


> Can't you just take Josh King back?!


we'll let you have Macheda next :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






GET IN THE SPIRIT WITH STEVIE G'S BOSS XMAS TUNES


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Congrats to City on the Premier League and FA Cup this season.


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Haha city in Europe.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

we'll see whos laughing when giggsy starts on sunday :fergie


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'll be crying.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*City with midweeks free from now on *


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Interim Chelsea manager Rafael Benitez praised Fernando Torres's defensive qualities as he came out in support of the out-of-form striker.
> 
> Benitez was answering questions about whether Torres, goalless in six games, had lost his team-mates' confidence.
> 
> "It's not just scoring goals," said Benitez. "If you analyse the [defending at] corners in games he was amazing.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20596564

:torres


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20596564
> 
> :torres


fpalm

That's ridiculous. It's like someone from the BBC coming out saying that regardless of the abuse claims against Jimmy Saville, he did make a good cup of tea.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good Job Agent Rafa and Agent Torres. Making sure all the focus is on them so Chelsea can slowly crumble :suarez1


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20596564
> 
> :torres


It helped them massively at the weekend when they lost to West Ham :torres:wilkins.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

its ok, we dont need strikers, we have wallace!

MORE FULLBACKS AND ATTACKING MIDFIELDERS


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i think chelsea need more goalkeepers personally


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rafa turning :torres into the new Drogba with dat GOAT 'striker defending corners' ability.

But the scoring goals part on the other hand..........:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Shame chelsea never wasted their money on hulk over hazard, he seems to be shocking nowadays or maybe he always was.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i think back to last year

we had drogba, anelka, lukaku, kalou, torres and sturridge as striker options

i mean most were too old or young or mediocre but atleast we had options!

now we're just stuck with master corner defender ladyboy

as for 'azar, hard to blame him when the entire team is tanking. yes hes not quite living up to his potential but id still rather have him over Hulk and his ridiculous price tag. especially considering the age difference. he'll come good when the team finally gets going

besides, werent you bidding for him too? :fergie

i tell you what, the one player we regret not getting last summer is the one you got. RVP

Imagine the league if we got him, and you didnt. the definition of a huge player


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shame chelsea never wasted their money on hulk over hazard, he seems to be shocking nowadays or maybe he always was.


 JOEL KNEW


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You need more from Kalouda these days :terry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good Job Agent Rafa and Agent Torres. Making sure all the focus is on them so Chelsea can slowly crumble :suarez1


While everyone watches Rafa and Torres drag Chelsea down no one will notice Rodgers and John Henry pull up in a lorry and steal 67 million worth of pies for which we use to finance our next transfer window.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> While everyone watches Rafa and Torres drag Chelsea down no one will notice Rodgers and John Henry pull up in a lorry and steal *67 million worth of pies* for which we use to finance our next transfer window.


Striker problem solved. Feed the Yak and he will score


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> While everyone watches Rafa and Torres drag Chelsea down no one will notice Rodgers and John Henry pull up in a lorry and steal 67 million worth of pies for which we use to finance our next transfer window.


we already have a 35 million dollar potato loaned out :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shame chelsea never wasted their money on hulk over hazard, he seems to be shocking nowadays or maybe he always was.


because Hulk is sooooooo good...


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

whatever happened to the days of top clubs making relatively cheap, yet smart educated buys?

did it go out with macarena?


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

well i know we'll rarely be able to make really cheap buys seeing as soon as we're interested the price magically jumps up. Same as a lot of the bigger clubs (in b4 Liverpool isn;t a big club anymore :side. Case in point, Gaston Ramirez. Now not sure how accurate all the reports were but Liverpool and City were rumoured to be interested, and the price was ~18+ mil. Neither team puts in an offer and he goes to Saints for like 12 mil.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

agents drive up the price a lot by linking their players with the big clubs. lots of times that's an effort to get more money from the current club, or to manufacture a move, but a lot of times, the selling club holds all the cards, except in occasional circumstances where the contract is ending or the player is demanding to leave. guys like carroll were so high because liverpool was desperate to get a striker and newcastle didn't have to sell and could name their price.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Our God Lucas was the last great bargain :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sandro cost £6m. Bale cost £5m. Lennon cost £1m. Adebayor cost £5m. Vertonghen cost £8m. Lloris cost £8m. Ekotto cost £4m. Kaboul cost £5m. Parker cost £5m. That is almost our first eleven. But most were signed before they were who they are now to be fair.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sandro cost £6m. Bale cost £5m. Lennon cost £1m. Adebayor cost £5m. Vertonghen cost £8m. Lloris cost £8m. Ekotto cost £4m. Kaboul cost £5m. That is almost our first eleven. But most were signed before they were who they are now to be fair.


How many of them were by Comoli?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> How many of them were by Comoli?


Ekotto, Kaboul (first time round) and Bale.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pity he didn't bring that scouting talent to Liverpool :downing but I guess he didn't have a Daniel Levy at Pool to stop him from going nuts with all that money :kenny


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

there's bargains out there if you just get the right player at the right time. 

kompany 6 mil, zaba 6.45 mil, hart 600k, clichy 7 mil + academy kids who could turn out to be bargains. it also depends on what you classify as a bargain. for 12 mil, we've got a lot out of barry since he's arrived, but to others that seems expensive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Pity he didn't bring that scouting talent to Liverpool :downing but I guess he didn't have a Daniel Levy at Pool to stop him from going nuts with all that money :kenny


Commoli got a lot of stick from Spurs fans and I imagine from Liverpool fans too but he did make some good crucial signings for us. Obviously Ekotto and Bale stand out from todays pile (although you could argue that everyone knew about Bale at the time), but he did sign us Berbatov and Modric and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Alonso 10m, Agger 6m, Skrtel 6-7m, Lucas 6m, Reina 6m. Some of Rafa's best work right there


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

All about the gambles really. I mean Vidic for £7m and like Snrub said, Kompany for £6m?


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

it's just about taking the punt on a lesser name. and sometimes changing positions. prince vince was a midfield when he joined us, and got transformed into a defender out of necessity. then became a champion.

i mean, probably the best signing of the last few years is michu for 2.5 mil. there's a fair few players at clubs like rayo, espanyol and similar clubs who arent in a position to demand high amounts for their players. michu in particular, is tall but still has great dribbling abilities, and laudrup has been smart enough to make him into basically a striker, instead of a goal scoring midfielder. small changes like that can mean the difference between good and great, and the better managers are able to make those types of players better.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> there's bargains out there if you just get the right player at the right time.
> 
> kompany 6 mil, zaba 6.45 mil, hart 600k, clichy 7 mil + academy kids who could turn out to be bargains. it also depends on what you classify as a bargain. for 12 mil, we've got a lot out of barry since he's arrived, but to others that seems expensive.


Suarez was 20+ mil but i shudder to think what we'd be like without him. 

as far as bargains/value for money then Enrique was around 6 mil, Skrtel 6.5 mil, Lucas 6mil, and Bellamy in his latest stint was free. Agger, Alonso etc weren;t expensive. Then we have Suso, Kelly, Robinson, Wisdom, Flanagan, Morgan are coming up through the acadamy (or bought cheap when young in the case of Wisdom and Suso), Sterling was bought for cheap + add ons so there is some value around but the trouble with buying young players is the time that it takes to develop them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well really the only reason Kompany went for cheap and no one else really went for him was because of his injuries. He has joined Man City for the relatively cheap price and stayed injury free for the most part. He always had the potential, I mean I remember buying him when he was 16 back in the old Champ Man days.


----------



## CGS

Cookie Monster said:


> Sandro cost £6m. Bale cost £5m. Lennon cost £1m. Adebayor cost £5m. Vertonghen cost £8m. Lloris cost £8m. Ekotto cost £4m. Kaboul cost £5m. Parker cost £5m. That is almost our first eleven. But most were signed before they were who they are now to be fair.


May as well throw Dempsey In there for what? £6m too. May not be doing that great right now but it was hardly a bad price.

Gotta give Man U and Fergie his props too. That bastard Hernandez being a clear case in point. £5m or so for him was more than great. Kagawa was a pretty good deal too.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

People seem to forget Kaboul was absolute GASH the first spell he had at Spurs.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres was a gamble and turned out to be a bargain. I remember :fergie saying something about not trying to buy him because he didn't think he was going to be prolific enough. Suarez was a bargain and a gamble because nobody trusted him because of the baggage he brought with him. Low 20m for both but well worth it.

then we just got stupid with Carroll :kenny


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> May as well throw Dempsey In there for what? £6m too. May not be doing that great right now but it was hardly a bad price.
> 
> Gotta give Man U and Fergie his props too. That bastard Hernandez being a clear case in point. £5m or so for him was more than great. Kagawa was a pretty good deal too.


It's more Levy being ridiculously good than anything else. van der Vaart is another one you could throw in there, about £8m he cost us.

We get very good money for our players too. £3m for Calum Davenport. £6m for Mido. £5m for Tainio. £7m for Malbranque. £19m for Keane. £30m for Berbatov. £8m for Zokora. £5m for O'Hara. £12m for Crouch. Modric £33m. Getting Pienaar in for £2m and selling him for £4m a year or so later etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> People seem to forget Kaboul was absolute GASH the first spell he had at Spurs.


TERRIBLE. So so bad. Inexperience more than anything though. I mean whenever he played alongside GOAT King he was okay, but never ready for proper first team football, he had all the ingredients to be top top class but his concentration lacked. Partnering him with Dawson though was a recipe for disaster.

Must of learnt a lot at Portsmouth because he came back a completely changed player. He really has come on leaps and bounds and has EVERYTHING a top class centre back needs. Pace, power, strength, great heading, well timed tackles. I just hope he is the same when he comes back from injury and doesn't become a bit injury prone because of it. DAT SPURS DEFENDERS INJURY CURSE.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

a lot has to do with maturity too. nastasic has been our best defender this season, and he's just come over from a new different league, can barely speak english and is 19. i shudder to think of how good he'll be when he's 22-23.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Van Der Sar for £2 million turned out to be of United's best ever buys. He came in and ended all the years of goalkeeper fuckery that we had previously and helped United to loads of trophies.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> a lot has to do with maturity too. nastasic has been our best defender this season, and he's just come over from a new different league, can barely speak english and is 19. i shudder to think of how good he'll be when he's 22-23.


Yeah most definitely. Caulker seems very mature and has his head well and truly on the ground which is good to see for someone so young, the guy is special and it is going to be a great headache for AVB to have when we have Caulker, Kaboul and Vertonghen all fit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Silent Alarm said:


> Van Der Sar for £2 million turned out to be of United's best ever buys. He came in and ended all the years of goalkeeper fuckery that we had previously and helped United to loads of trophies.


Right up there with Cantona, Keane, Ole, Schmeichel, Vidic and Ronaldo as far as signings go for united and all pretty much excellent value.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah most definitely. Caulker seems very mature and has his head well and truly on the ground which is good to see for someone so young, the guy is special and it is going to be a great headache for AVB to have when we have Caulker, Kaboul and Vertonghen all fit.


don't forget Dawson aswell, tbf to him he's played pretty well lately too and seems to have AVB convinced in him. Unfortunately he's still convinced in Gallas too.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No idea how any manager that doesn't want to lose decides to play Gallas ahead of Dawson.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> don't forget Dawson aswell, tbf to him he's played pretty well lately too and seems to have AVB convinced in him. Unfortunately he's still convinced in Gallas too.


Yeah he has been solid. You know Dawson will always be reliable. Not blessed with pace but makes up for it with good timing and never say die attitude. To be honest I think Gallas is bottom of the pecking order now. The only reason he played against Fulham was due to Caulker being ill. Hopefully Caulker is back for Everton at the weekend.


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20596564
> 
> :torres


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I think if City were to lose their next two games Mancini would probably face the sack. 

They wont though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

he won't be sacked before the end of the season


----------



## Kenny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

do you want to keep him?


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

depends how the rest of the season plays out. and who's available to replace him.

i will say people who say that this is a display of a team not showing team spirit have never seen a team down in the dumps.


----------



## Kenny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The official UEFA World Team of the decade (2000-2010): Formation: 4-3-3
Casillas
R.Carlos - Maldini - Cannavaro - Thuram
Zidane - Viera - GERRARD
Raul - Henry - Ronaldinho -

got it off fb


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No Ronaldo? Pathetic.


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ronaldo > Raul and Nedved > Gerrard.

That defence is amazing though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

no jo? what the fuck is this garbage


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Long Ball GERRO makes it. :stevie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Saying that, having Gerrard in there is a bigger travesty.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> The official UEFA World Team of the decade (2000-2010): Formation: 4-3-3
> Casillas
> R.Carlos - Maldini - Cannavaro - Thuram
> Zidane - Viera - *GERRARD*
> Raul - Henry - Ronaldinho -
> 
> got it off fb


I see everything is in order here, no complaints. Except where is the greatest midfielder who ever lived. Paul Scholes???? :fergie :fergie :fergie


----------



## Destiny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gerrard was an amazing player in his prime. Carried Liverpool a lot of the time (didn't intend on making that rhyme (just rhymed again)). Saying that it's a travesty is over the top.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> I see everything is in order here, no complaints. Except where is the greatest midfielder who ever lived. Paul Scholes???? :fergie :fergie :fergie


cue all the quotes from xavi, zidane et al.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You mean these?

My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder.
*Zinedine Zidane*

In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen — the most complete — is Scholes. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything. He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesn’t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more.
*Xavi*

I’m not the best, Paul Scholes is.
*Edgar Davids, in his prime*

Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes – he is the best midfielder of his generation. I would have loved to have played alongside him.
*Pep Guardiola*

The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy – Scholes.
*Patrick Vieira*

I can’t understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it’s because he doesn’t seek the limelight like some of the other ‘stars’.
*Thierry Henry*


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Is he the best in the world? He might not get the attention of (Lionel) Messi and Ronaldo but yes, I think he just might be.If you don't have a player like Steven Gerrard, who is the engine room, it can affect the whole team.When we were winning league titles and European Cups at Real, I always said Claude Makelele was our most important player. There is no way myself, (Luis) Figo or Raul would have been able to do what we did without Claude and the same goes for Liverpool and Gerrard. He has great passing ability, can tackle and scores goals, but most importantly he gives the players around him confidence and belief. You can't learn that -- players like him are just born with that presence.
*Zinedine Zidane*

An excellent player, in my opinion, he is a modern player because he is a player who runs, marks, knows how to pass, cross, score goals and he is a leader on the field for Liverpool. So he is a player that I would like to have in my team.
*Kaka*

If you were looking for the player you would replace Keane with, it would be Gerrard, without question," Ferguson told The Sunday Times. "He has become the most influential player in England, bar none. More than Vieira." "Not that Vieira lacks anything, but I think that Gerrard does more for his team than Vieira does, and has way more to his game." "I've watched him quite a lot. To me, Gerrard is Keane. Everywhere the ball is, he seems to be there. He's got that unbelievable engine, desire, determination. Anyone would love to have Gerrard in their team.
:fergie

Gerrard has been my idol for 10 years and is one of the best players in the world. He is the example of what all midfield players aspire to. He is always there in the heat of the battle, leading by example. He is everywhere you look - in defence, in the middle of the pitch and in attack. I would love to be close to that level
*Daniele De Rossi*

I think Steven Gerrard is a fantastic player. He has been loyal to his club, he has won some big trophies with the club. He always plays at a high level when he is not injured. He is a very good person to have as a team-mate in your team. He always gives 200%, is a good fighter and has good skills and a good touch with the ball also. He feels more like an international player rather than a normal English player. English players have big hearts always fighting, very aggressive but for me Gerrard for me feels more international. He has more skills than the normal player.
:ibra


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Scholes and Xavi have been more consistent over the last decade than Gerrard.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wrong, Gerrard sucks, where is the true master of the english midfield FAT FRANK


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

There is really no point in comparing Gerrard to the likes of Scholes and Xavi anyway I guess since both of them are proper CM's and Gerrard is an AM. He shouldn't be anywhere near centre midfield.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

goalol reporting henry is coming back again

sah desperate


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Thierry :mark:


----------



## Destiny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Why don't arsenal just buy a quality striker? DAT WENGER.

Henry will defs help out though.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> goalol reporting henry is coming back again
> 
> sah desperate


jealous :darren


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:darren and :carrick are clearly better than gerrard and scholes.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eth-Bale-right-dive-tackles--Neil-Ashton.html :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

If that was ronaldo and i admit suarez these journos would be all over them but no not bale.

More daily mail shite not to mention that prick ashton looks like a right nonce.


----------



## Death Rider

Typical British media. If it a British player it is ok.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bale should dive out of hard challenges I agree with, but making it theatrical and asking for a free-kick isn't right (which is what Bale does).


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Mclovin it said:


> Typical British media. If it a British player it is ok.


Unless you're ashley young :fergie and rightly so anyone who dives no matter who they play for should be slagged off and have the finger pointed at them until they stop.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






:suarez1


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great to hear that Thierry is coming back, not a lot of players I enjoyed watching more than him, no matter where he plays.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

what a fucking ridiculous article.

every day there are pieces written that lambaste guys like suarez who do the exact same thing, yet this is sticking up for someone being a coward and rolling around on the ground like they are shot? what a joke. if it's good for one player, then it's good for all. is that what the article is trying to tell the reader?

always stick up for the local boys, not matter how fucking stupid it makes you look i suppose. i hope ashton defends fellow polar bear avoiders in the future. would love to hear his thoughts on someone like a suarez, i would be fairly certain it wouldn't be as positive.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Unless he plays at Stoke. :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> If that was ronaldo and i admit suarez these journos would be all over them but no not bale.
> 
> More daily mail shite not to mention *that prick ashton looks like a right nonce*.


His article is called ''Ash Wednesday''.

Safe to say that he's a fucking clown.


----------



## Razor King

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Henry :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Apparently has 70m+ to spend, so goes and gets henry on loan :wenger.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I find it odd that people are criticising the Henry deal. He's just cover for when Gervinho and Chamakh go to the African Nations Cup. It's a very sensible deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> I find it odd that people are criticising the Henry deal. He's just cover for when Gervinho and Chamakh go to the African Nations Cup. It's a very sensible deal.


Be more than cover for them two useless cunts :lol, you could get some players from the championship that would be an improvement on them.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

How the fuck does Cannavaro make that team over GOD aka NESTA? Ridiculous. Gerrard in there :lmao.

No Ronaldo or Messi either. :kobe

Thierry The King returning :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Stevie G, seriously?fpalm


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> How the fuck does Cannavaro make that team over GOD aka NESTA? Ridiculous. Gerrard in there :lmao.
> 
> No Ronaldo or Messi either. :kobe
> 
> Thierry The King returning :mark:


Still don't understand why Cannavaro is seemingly rated higher than Nesta. Just because of those 7 damn games.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:stevie


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






Evertons creepy as fuck Christmas ad :jaydamn


----------



## Curry

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Right, I missed it when it happened but:

Casillas
R.Carlos - Maldini - Cannavaro - Thuram
Zidane - Viera - GERRARD
Raul - Henry - Ronaldinho -

1) Carlos should move to LB with Cafu/Zanetti at RB
2) Any of Nedved, Scholes, Davids, Lampard, Figo (of the top of my head) should replace Gerrard
3) I'd have Makalele ahead of Viera, made 2 teams what they were and defined a position.
4) The lack of Ronaldo or Shevchenko is a tad disappointing.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Still don't understand why Cannavaro is seemingly rated higher than Nesta. Just because of those 7 damn games.


It's a joke. Seems to be the only reason he even gets mentioned in the same breath as guys like NESTA, Stam, Rio, Maldini etc. Cannavaro was never better than any of those guys.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gerrard is in there because he basically carried a squad full of jobbers (bar the odd few exceptions) for almost the entire decade and the team massively overachieved during that time. A lot of rival fans seem to just think of him as the player he has been for the past few years, a Hollywood baller with a broken body playing in the wrong position with poor discipline. They seem to have forgetten what he was like when he was at his peak, rampaging through teams at will.



Oh and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Barton-footballs-gay-hero--Martin-Samuel.html :twat :wilkins

Barton might sue


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nesta is definitely the best CB of his generation. Before all his injury woes he was godly. And even after them he was still amazing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The points difference part of that thing is interesting. Just goes to show how poorly we've started the season. However the projection thing is worthless as it assumes that results from last season carry over to this season. And if I'm not mistaken, it has the promoted teams filling in for the relegated teams. Pretty still way to do a projection.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHumph said:


> Evertons creepy as fuck Christmas ad :jaydamn


I'd much rather have a Fellaini in a box rather than Jelavic in a box but each to there own I guess

Also Man City's 5'th door on there advent calender is a bit of a disappointment, the only thing I can really take from this is the knowledge that instead of The Queen's Speech Guidetti (you know... Guidetti) will instead be watching Donald Duck


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHumph said:


> Evertons creepy as fuck Christmas ad :jaydamn


My parents never loved me enough to kidnap someone for my Christmas present :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking howled with laughter at Jelavic just smiling away in the box hahahaha!

Fucking hell, that's one lonely kid though.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Barton-footballs-gay-hero--Martin-Samuel.html :twat :wilkins
> 
> Barton might sue


Anyone read this wonderful article I posted? :downing
Contender for worst ever written? :woy


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i thought the article made some smart points

by daily mail standards atleast


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

silva to be fit for the derby, was training on tuesday. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

While ando, nani, valencia, vidic?, kagawa? cleverley? won't be :fergie.

Can't even get a proper teAm together for it ffs. have to play rafael rw at this rate, smalling rb, rooney/fletch/carrick cm with young left mid and rvp up top.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pff, Silva Shmilva. Our impenetrable defence can handle anything City throws at it.



Hutz


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i wonder if rvp or rooney will break their droughts :kun


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://thepeoplesperson.com/fernandinho-admits-he-is-close-to-signing-for-a-manchester-club/

Fernandinho admits he is close to signing for a Manchester club

Shakhtar Donetsk’s Fernandinho has told Italy’s Calciomercato that he will be playing football in the Premier League for a Manchester club this January.

The 27-year-old is known for his box-to-box style of play that sees him all over the pitch in both attack and defence, and he has been an integral part of Donetsk’s successful Champions League campaign that saw them top a group including Chelsea and Juventus.

In the past, Fernandinho has made no secret of his desire to play in the Premier League.

He said: “If I had the opportunity to play in the Premier League I think that my qualities would improve even further.

“I believe that the tactical roles of the players are very important, as well as its defensive responsibilities.

“However, these last years we have seen new, more aggressive players with very diverse styles, which make the games even more interesting. If I could combine all these roles, I could give considerable value to the Premier League.

“I like England a lot. It is a beautiful country and if I had the opportunity to live here, it would be very good for me and my family.”

--------------------------------------------

Feel like I've heard this before...

:hazard


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He's a CM so it's clearly city and even moreso if yaya is off to the African nations?

Not the type we sign sadly.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Must be City. United don't buy centre midfieldrs :fergie


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mikel has been given a 3 match ban


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

United need atleast 3 new cm's but on will be a start, if ando was not injury prone i'd say two.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fernandinho is fucking class.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yaya and fernandinho really isn't fair.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

_*Please sign for us :mark:*_


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He should come to Chelsea. But why would he leave a Champions League Last 16 competitor for a EUROPA LEAGUE team?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

if he goes to City, I'll be pissed. They already have even without YAYA the choices of Silva, Garcia, Milner, Barry, Rodwell for CM roles. Utd need him so bad. I'd love to see Fernandinho at Utd, bit of an FM legend for me too 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

LOL, of course it would be City.

Why would United buy a midfielder when they have EVERGREEN GIGGS?

:fergie


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Don't worry you'll be CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD soon and then there'll be no denying the unmatched greatness of Chelsea Football Club.*


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Thank you, Seabs. I feel a bit better now.

If we don't beat Sunderland on... I don't even know what day we're playing... I'm going to feel bad again though. Just job, Shep. Just job.


----------



## Henry Hill

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> You mean these?
> 
> My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder.
> *Zinedine Zidane*
> 
> In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen — the most complete — is Scholes. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything. He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesn’t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more.
> *Xavi*
> 
> I’m not the best, Paul Scholes is.
> *Edgar Davids, in his prime*
> 
> Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes – he is the best midfielder of his generation. I would have loved to have played alongside him.
> *Pep Guardiola*
> 
> The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy – Scholes.
> *Patrick Vieira*
> 
> I can’t understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it’s because he doesn’t seek the limelight like some of the other ‘stars’.
> *Thierry Henry*



You missed one - 

"I was so busy doing all his tackling for him that I convinced everyone into thinking that he was better than he really ever was..."

Roy Keane

And Keane should be in that team over Viera. He was magnificent at everything someone in his position should be to justify a world class label.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Either Keane is overrated by united fans or vastly underrated by everyone else, in his prime i'd have him in my team over the likes of gerrard, vieira, scholes, davids etc.

Zidane - Keane - Iniesta what a trio that would be.


----------



## Henry Hill

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Despite being a complete footballer Keane's psychopathic tendencies seemed to have earnt him this Terry-esque reputation of simply being a brave leader of men type whereas he could actually do anything and everything on a football field.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The player united haven't and won't replace.


----------



## Henry Hill

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You got away with it in the Ronaldo era though back then you had two world class centre backs which helped. Now you have a mediocre defence and central midfield.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah but they also have two goalkeepers and all the wingers/attackers you could ever need!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Keane was the best midfielder the PL has seen bar none. Guy was too fucking good.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

those fernandinho quotes are fake apparently


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Thank you, Seabs. I feel a bit better now.
> 
> If we don't beat Sunderland on... I don't even know what day we're playing... I'm going to feel bad again though. Just job, Shep. Just job.


Saturday? I'd go but I'm stuck through the geordie shore house cramming assignments before my deadlines next week. We're both pretty awful but it depends if we play like we did in the first half against norwich or the second half. Game seems like it has 0-0 written all over it,. That or you'll hammer us. I'd be fine if we rested :fletcher and played Wickham instead, he was better than he's been in a long time against norwich and it's not like we have much to lose :side: plus risking Cattermole and OShea when they had knocks didn't exactly go well for us.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Keane was the best midfielder the Prem has had indeed, as great as Vieira and Scholes were and have been, Keane was the all round complete player.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I do feel Roy Keane is overrated by some. He was a very good player, but not as talented as the likes Scholes and Vieira.


----------



## CGS

Yeah I'm with Bananas on this one (wait what? Did I really just agree with that guy?) Keane was no doubt a brilliant player but I'd rate veira and Scholes just above him


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Tom Cleverley will have a scan this morning and we'll see what he's like. It's his calf injury, which is a worry, but we'll see. I thought Kagawa may have done enough to make the bench on Sunday but I don't think he'll be available until the Sunderland game. Vida, he's doing well in training but I think the game on Sunday is a bit soon. I think he'll be ready for Sunderland. I know we've got a few injuries at the moment but we've got a big strong squad of players. Nani and Valencia are still out. It will be a few weeks with them.


:jones

Winter is coming.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i think we need more ex united players trying to pump up united's tyres and say that we're rubbish and won less titles and so on and so forth. it was really successful last season.


----------



## Zen

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

haooy birthday Terry!


----------



## Bullseye

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Such a brave and noble man. Leader of leaders.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

does haooy mean racist scumcunt in a different language?


----------



## Razor King

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Keane was amazing but I'd have Viera and Scholes above him.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Roy Keane is the GOAT Premierleague centre midfielder. Just a pity he played for the wrong club :downing

Played for the right country though :jordan2


----------



## Desecrated

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Henry Hill said:


> You missed one -
> 
> "I was so busy doing all his tackling for him that I convinced everyone into thinking that he was better than he really ever was..."
> 
> Roy Keane
> 
> And Keane should be in that team over Viera. He was magnificent at everything someone in his position should be to justify a world class label.


Only in the modern day, right now actually, is 3 dimensional midfielders required for big teams. Combinations like Scholes and Keane were often throughout European football in the early turn of this century and throughout the late 90s. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Scholes not being able to pull off proper challenges and tackles, provided there is the perfect cover. Nowadays, there is.

Its esstential in todays game, yeah. You are attacking in packs, defending in packs. Retaining in packs. You need players to support and cover, because its much more of a tactical warfare. It probably explains why Manchester United are losing the edge. Fergie's an old fox. He has tried to adapt to the modern game but is still missing the big oversight. And its one most people have picked up on.

Its a good change for football though. Need all 11 players to be compatible. Could probably put it down to Guardiola & Barcelona's methodology and tactics.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> does haooy mean racist scumcunt in a different language?


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool finish the first phase of the new Under21 Premierleague as the only unbeaten team. 30pts out of 36. Rampant. 
Unfortunately it looks like it will probably be Dani Pacheco's last game for the club, it's always been a mystery how he's never been given a real chance, given the amount of shite that have been getting games for us these past few years :downing


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I haven't posted in here for a bit but thought I'd quickly post my thoughts on United's recent performances. We're in December now, officially 1/3 through the new season and yet a lot of the team look like they're in pre-season mode. This slow, lethargic, lazy, sloppy, zombie football is getting so frustrating to watch now. The fact we're top still is a miracle but I can see these past run of performances eventually costing us (like it did against Spurs, Norwich, Everton). 

You'd think by now we'd pick things up but no, we're still playing poorly. The defence is in shambles at the moment and the midfield is so average. Why it hasn't been improved when every United fan knows we need a new central midfielder I'll never know. Giggs is done, Scholes has been poor this season, Carrick has been abysmal and Fletcher isn't at his best yet. Anderson, who has been our best midfield player got his usual injury and Cleverley is a doubt to play when he's been pretty decent so far. It just doesn't bode well for the City game and I do think we'll lose the game based on the way we've been performing. If we didn't have so many injuries, I would think we'd have a decent chance of getting something but not now with the amount of injuries we've endured. Our fitness/medical staff need to be shot.

Anyway, onto the style of football we're playing at the moment... what the hell is it exactly? Zombie football and it needs to be chucked out the window, burned, just do anything to stop us from playing it! Ferguson is wondering why we're conceding easy and silly goals first and it's because of the negative way we're playing. We don't add pressure onto the opposing team, we're giving away possession easily because we're moving the ball literally at 0.0000001mph. Players that don't deserve to be anywhere near the starting XI are given starts and our wingers can't beat a man to save their lives. Also, hoofing the ball constantly and delivering dreadful crosses into the box hasn't helped our cause. We were playing some brilliant fast-flowing football at the beginning of last season with such a young squad but now we've gone back in reverse and we're doing the complete opposite this season.

It makes me wonder why we actually got rid of Berbatov. Ferguson said we wouldn't be playing his sort of style but this sort of style would easily appease Berbatov. It's a complete and utter joke and it needs sorting quickly, especially with the big game coming at the weekend. I was also furious to see on Wednesday against Cluj that despite it being a game that didn't have any importance, the players that needed to put in a good performance in order to get picked for the City game just didn't seem like they gave a fuck. Only Jones, Buttner, Powell and Welbeck looked decent. The rest just didn't look like they cared and to lose your 3 year unbeaten run at Old Trafford in Europe to fucking Cluj is a joke. I don't even feel that confident when we do play at Old Trafford now and that is because of the way we play there now. We look much more comfortable when we're playing away.

I guess I'm just venting at the moment but I don't see how we can get anything BASED on the way we've been playing this season. I'd be ecstatic with a point but I can see us getting dominated, especially in the midfield area. The thought of a possible Carrick/Giggs/Scholes midfield 3 starting is not giving me much hope. Fingers crossed Ferguson actually names the RIGHT starting XI unlike last season where the team he picked cost us the game from the very start.

What team would United posters like to see for Sunday?

CRISIS MODE: ENGAGED!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Seems like the keane over scholes/vieira debate is pretty split and as expected really all 3 are top class players.


Foreshadowed i agree with pretty much your whole post. We don't seem to have a style this year apart from keeping possesion in a bad way by passing it so slowly, and i have no idea on the team since vidic, nani, valencia, ando, cleverley and kagawa are all injured/doubtful pretty much 3 of our best flair players (anderson, nani and kagawa are missing)

I want/expect carrick/rooney/fletcher(scholes) in midfield and rvp up top as for the rest fuck knows. Honestly if jones is fit enough i'd play him RB and rafael right wing//left wing depending on valencia.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So CHOKECHESTER CHOKENITED face the team who pinched the title from them on Sunday.


oops sorry, I thought they were playing Wigan for a moment there. :fergie

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/whistle-blower-165012900.html

Analysis of Mr. Bentekeshy's brave showing against QPR last week.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'd love to see Rafael pushed further up the pitch, he's shown how good he is when he attacks and he's a very underrated crosser of the ball. Plus, he always seems to get in these really good positions when further up the pitch. He did play right wing 2 season ago in the FA Cup against Arsenal and he did very well in that position. I'd rather Rafael play further up the pitch than Welbeck on the wing or even Young, as he's so out of form. However, Young would have to start by default.

I also wouldn't mind deploying Jones in the midfield position along side Carrick. I know this is a risky move but both have worked well together in the past and Jones would provide a lot of energy, strength and pace in the midfield (as a box-to-box player). I know Jones isn't the creative type but I'd rather have him in midfield at this point that old man Giggs, out of form and static Scholes and not 100% at his best Fletcher. I actually wouldn't mind a team like this:

De Gea
Smalling Ferdinand Evans Evra
Carrick Jones
Rooney
Rafael Young
Van Persie​
Something along those lines or have Jones at right back with Fletcher replacing him in midfield. Anything is better than Carrick/Giggs/Scholes.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Young the first name on the team-sheet. :fergie Speaking of Young...



> Ferguson questions City home penalties.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20639747










:kobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So we are away at Everton at the weekend. We've played well there in the past but it's going to be very tough on Sunday in my opinion. Fellaini is on the form of his life and if Dawson is out I have no idea who is going to compete with him in the air. Key for me is midfield. Dembele and Sandro have been bossing it. Seems to be a lot of defenders score in this fixture too. Since 2003:

Assou-Ekotto, Dawson, Coleman, Baines, Pamarot, Gardner, Lescott, Stubbs, Ziegler, Unsworth, Yobo, Carr

have all scored in this fixture. Might have a bit of a wager on a defender scoring at the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Predickys....



City 3 United 1 (United give up three goals in the second half. Half of all united fans become city fans)

Liverpool 1 West Ham 1 (Radio Raheem with a goal and another disallowed goal because the ref thought he was Suarez)

Everton 2 Spurs 2 (Fellani sent off for a Bale dive. Or the other way around)

Arsenal 0 West Brom 2 (The straw that breaks the Wenger's back)

Aston Villa 0 Stoke 0 (BORING)

Southampton 4 Reading 3 (Taking the over)

Sunderland 2 Chelsea 1 (INB4 Joel Hangs himself)

Swansea 1 Norwich 0 (Classic bore fest)

Wigan 2 QPR 2 ('arry with 'nother draw)


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Going to see some money Monday...Hopefully. 

City by one goal margin. 
Everton/Spurs in a draw. 
Liverpool(Probably the hardest of the three).

Says it all that I thought Liverpool away in West Ham is easier than Chelsea away at Sunderland but it is what it is. Still with the momentum of the CL, I don't see any other result than Chelsea. It's going to happen at some point after 7 games, probably this week.


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*







...I feel embarrassed.

"Watch with translations" :lmao



Man United facebook JOY~!



> mourinho like a tiger, pep like a seagull but the manger we need is a mix of both.





> i fell lyk i hav elephant in mi tummy 4 d upcomin derby game wich will b again mancheyer city





> ferg plz try to win against manchester city, we play them on sunday the 9 december 2012 so make sure u try to win


I imagined Fergie casually browsing through the facebook page then spitting whiskey all over the screen when he reads we're playing City on Sunday.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> ferg plz try to win against manchester city, we play them on sunday the 9 december 2012 so make sure u try to win


This quote will undoubtedly be pinned up in the United dressing room. Look what this game means to the fans, so articulate and inspirational :fergie

City 2 United 2 

WHU 2 Liverpool 1

Everton 2 Spurs 3

Arsenal 2 West Brom 2

Aston Villa 0 Stoke 0 

Southampton 3 Reading 2

Sunderland 1 Chelsea 1

Swansea 2 Norwich 0 

Wigan 1 QPR 3

Fulham 2 Newcastle 2

Have to deal with Berbaswag on monday night. wut. R.I.P Mike Williamson's below average career.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Right, i'll have a go then:

City 4 United 1
West Ham 1 Liverpool 1
Everton 2 Spurs 2
Arsenal 1 West Brom 2
Aston Villa 0 Stoke 0 
Southampton 3 Reading 1
Sunderland 2 Chelsea 2
Swansea 1 Norwich 0 
Wigan 2 QPR 0
Fulham 1 Newcastle 1

Torres getting a double of course :torres


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City 2-3 United
West Ham 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-0 Stoke
Southampton 2-2 Reading
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
Swansea 2-0 Norwich
Wigan 1-0 QPR
Fulham 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arsenal 0-0 W.B.A 
Villa 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 4-1 Reading
Sunderland 0-0 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Wigan 1-1 Q.P.R
Man City 4-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-0 Tottenham
West Ham 1-0 Liverpool
Fulham 1-0 Newcastle
(Tuesday) Sunderland 1-1 Reading

Also who has everybody got on there accy's this weekend, my past 10 coupons have all been unsuccessful so I'm gonna get some idea's of you lot before giving more money to bet365


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City 2-1 United
West Ham 2-0 Liverpool (in for a bad time here)
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 0-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-2 Reading
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Swansea 4-1 Norwich
Wigan 2-1 QPR
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle

Also it's Sterling's 18th birthday tomorrow so I can only pray he finally signs this new long-term contract first thing in the morning and give us Liverpool fans at least some bit of peace in our lives. :sterling
Also I believe another Liverpool wonderkid, 17 year old Jordan Ibe, (Sterling Mk2) signed his first professional contract with the club today :sterling no.2


----------



## The GOAT One

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No one going for an Arsenal win! don't blame you, we're utter shite tbh. 

Expecting City / United to be pretty nasty game, reckon City nick it 2-1.

Oh and a Spurs defeat would go down well :Rock


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Predickys....
> 
> City 3 United 1 (United give up three goals in the second half. Half of all united fans become city fans)


That's the result Alan Shearer predicted in the Sun. Something you're not telling us? :shearer

I know I mention the Sun a fair bit, I don't buy it but it's just always lying around at work. Speaking of which I'm always working Saturdays so I miss the footy but I do get to watch MOTD without knowing the results. :mark:

Btw, don't worry guys, Villa will get a 5* match out of Stoke, the brave ones have already headlined 2 Match of the Days this season. :lineker

I was thinking about the old FACHTS thread title, and it just goes to show how things can change in the great history of this great sport. :wilkins Who would have thought when Spurs were 'IN THE TITLE RACE' last season they would collapse to the point that Redknapp would get the sack and he would become QPR manager. And the same goes for when Benitez was not managing a club, probably living feral in the wilderness, that he would end up managing Chelsea with all the well known history/rivalry there.

City 1-1 United
West Ham 1-0 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Spurs
Arsenal 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa ?-? Stoke :barry
Southampton 3-1 Reading
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Norwich
Wigan 0-0 QPR
Fulham 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> Also who has everybody got on there accy's this weekend, my past 10 coupons have all been unsuccessful so I'm gonna get some idea's of you lot before giving more money to bet365


Never put any on until the morning of the game to get a better grasp of team news etc, but what I'll probably have:
Southampton
BRAVE Villa/Stoke draw
Swansea
QPR
Sunderland/Chelsea draw

Some good games this week, Everton/Spurs should be good to watch. I'm disappointed Chelsea/Arsenal/Liverpool have gone down the pan, the days of 3 or 4 teams challenging for the title are long gone :terry1


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well I won't be putting anything on till about 2:50 anyway so I don't get fucked over by any late postponements due to bad weather like I did with Sunderland VS Reading earlier this season

Have been thinking about sticking Southampton on there since there starting to find there grove but Adkins team selection does sometimes bamboozle me, also might be worth sticking a Sunderland/Chelsea draw on there


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City 12-9 United


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not surprised that Shearer stole my prediction. And Not surprised that the scum printed it :side:

Hesk why aren't you predicting the brave ones game? LACK OF BOTTLE :redknapp


EDIT: Can't handle the amount of JOY~! from this smile
:santa


----------



## Bullseye

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City 3-2 United
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 1-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-0 Stoke
Southampton 2-2 Reading
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 1-0 Norwich
Wigan 2-0 QPR
Fulham 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

think city will take it 1-0 enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

more good news. clichy was in full training :mark:. pls start.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Daily Mail saying :fergie wants Begovic for £8m :lmao

never happening


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Getting myself in mind to expect a defeat so it doesn't hurt too much if it comes. If we beat them though, that incredibly, annoyingly loud out-of-tune-and-I-don't-care singing sound will be me.

Any chance Clattenberg's reffing this one? If he's not match fit then we can always sub on Webb, I suppose.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> Getting myself in mind to expect a defeat so it doesn't hurt too much if it comes. If we beat them though, that incredibly, annoyingly loud out-of-tune-and-I-don't-care singing sound will be me.
> 
> Any chance Clattenberg's reffing this one? If he's not match fit then we can always sub on Webb, I suppose.


its Martin Atkinson, who has annoyed both sets of fans in the past


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> its Martin Atkinson, who has annoyed both sets of fans in the past


Just so long as he's not wearing this colour jersey tomorrow:













EDIT: Just noticed this on Soccer AM, note the jersey numbers in the background. Sky producers are clearly stoners.


----------



## Razor King

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I expect us to drop points again today. Probably a draw. I'm not even mad honestly.

Don't know about Chelsea/Sunderland. I think Chelsea will drop points too.

City/United seems to be a draw before even the first whistle.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not a damn thing wrong with Martin Atkinson. Show a bit of respect, eh :terry

Kiz, how could you want KOLAROV dropped? He is my new favourite player in the world. All he needs to do to stop the winger is sing Jingle Bells and they'd stop in complete awe.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

kolarov's injured


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Not a damn thing wrong with Martin Atkinson. Show a bit of respect, eh :terry
> .












:kobe2


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

so i woke up today at 8.30 for the game

turns out its at 10

fucking timezones and americans


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Constant benching of :bosscar1 is pissing me off now.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Penguin hasn't started all 3 together yet has he? Odd. I get that for some games Moses offers a different threat which is sometimes needed but he seems to be totally against playing all 3 together. Hazard should be the first one benched anyway, not Oscar or Mata. *


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> "I played there against Young Boys and thought I did all right. I did a job for the team."
> "It is difficult to adjust because you have your back to your opponent all the time, whereas in midfield you can see in front of you, so it is difficult in that respect."
> "I'm excited because it is the team I supported but it is not an easy player's boots to fill."


Looks like Shelvey will be playing as a striker against West Ham


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oscar's welcome to come to United. He'll learn a thing or two from Carrincha.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Penguin hasn't started all 3 together yet has he? Odd. I get that for some games Moses offers a different threat which is sometimes needed but he seems to be totally against playing all 3 together. Hazard should be the first one benched anyway, not Oscar or Mata. *


Only the very first game against City. Then he dropped Mata. Then Oscar 3 times in a row :kobe2


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ARSENAL XI v West Brom: Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs; Arteta, Wilshere; Gervinho, Cazorla, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Giroud


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oscar is Chelsea's Benayoun of Liverpool 08/09.

Torres

Moses Mata Hazard
(Riera) (Gerrard) (Kuyt)

Except that Liverpool trio was better than Chelsea's trio. :jordan2


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Oscar is Chelsea's Benayoun of Liverpool 08/09.
> 
> Torres
> 
> Moses Mata Hazard
> (Riera) (Gerrard) (Kuyt)
> 
> Except that Liverpool trio was better than Chelsea's trio. :jordan2


Mata's left bollock is better than Riera and Kuyt.


----------



## Green Light

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Mikey Damage

West brom is finna rock us today.


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

we're absolutely going down. We just don't give a fuck. No drive in midfield and we let teams walk all over us. Hopefully reading get a man sent off on tuesday so we stand a chance at getting points.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Moses to Hazard to Torres and goal. 

Never doubt the fat spanish waiters team selection. :torres


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:arry needing them MLS talents


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Romeu injured, replaced by Oscar, so Rafa taking a young Brazilian attacking midfielder and playing him deep, think i've seen this somewhere before :hmm:

Rafa turning Oscar into Lucas 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cazorla with a horrendous dive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Norwich & Hughton are making this Premier League lark look like a piece of piss


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

First Torres pelanty since his Atletico days? :torres


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hughton :cool2

Larsson fpalm Brainless. Torres on a hat trick!


----------



## Green Light

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:disdrogba


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

we're the dirt worst. I wouldn't be shocked if we dont get anything till January when we can finally get someone in the midfield. Commentators going on about torres' confidence rising is great. Like it's difficult to play us


inb4 bridge and kyriakos again


----------



## God™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Mayans were right. Torres has scored four goals in a week. The world is clearly coming to an end.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

bale or suarez performs that dive and the planet goes into meltdown. disgusting stuff.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres about to hit form, too bad the world ends soon. :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He Who Must Not be Named looking boss by going to Luiz and being all like "back the fuck off bro, im taking this"

And Luiz getting pissed

And HWMNBN scoring! :torres

Luiz probably woulda broken his legs if he missed


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cazorla gonna drive fans away from the game with those sort of antics :suarez2

Torres initiating his God mode Hutz


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Cazorla gonna drive fans away from the game with those sort of antics :suarez2


Arsenal fans are used to it.


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I can't think of a worse team in the league than us right now. I need a drink.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I just noticed that Oscar is playing in front of the Chelsea defense as a deep-lying playmaker. Brilliant. Switched to Chelsea game


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol that Cazorla dive was fucking terrible, what a first-prize cunt. Please tell me he got booked for it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sunderland look so, so poor.

JASON PUNCHEON DA BOSS tearing it up for my FF team. GOAT pick.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Srdjan99 said:


> I just noticed that Oscar is playing in front of the Chelsea defense as a *deep-lying playmaker*. Brilliant. Switched to Chelsea game





DwayneAustin said:


> Romeu injured, replaced by Oscar, so Rafa taking a young Brazilian attacking midfielder and playing him deep, think i've seen this somewhere before :hmm:
> 
> Rafa turning Oscar into Lucas 8*D


8*D


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Marty Vibe said:


> lol that Cazorla dive was fucking terrible, what a first-prize cunt. Please tell me he got booked for it.


no he got a penalty


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Marty Vibe said:


> lol that Cazorla dive was fucking terrible, what a first-prize cunt. Please tell me he got booked for it.


No, they got a penalty in which they scored from.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oxlade-Chamberlain draws the penalty, Arteta steps up and makes it 2-0 Arsenal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hughton showing his Spurs colours when it comes to seeing out a game they're leading.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ugh.


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

David Luiz is so dreadful.


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Johnson's goal was beautiful.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cech? Um.. you're allowed to save shots on goal you know :lmao

Apparently Arsenal's 2nd pen was bullshit as well. :damn


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arteta was mean. Hahaha! Giroud wanted to take it, but Arteta didn't allow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Magsimus said:


> Cech? Um.. you're allowed to save shots on goal you know :lmao
> 
> Apparently Arsenal's 2nd pen was bullshit as well. :damn


Yeah, West Brom should of had a free kick moments before. But I suppose Arsenal aren't allowed to lose 2 home games on the bounce.


----------



## WWCturbo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Srdjan99 said:


> Arteta was mean. Hahaha! Giroud wanted to take it, but Arteta didn't allow.


Well Arteta is the vice-captain and possibly soon to be captain if Vermaelen doesn't step up so he has a right to boss people around


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damn, missed those Lampard's touches.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lampard with those old school long range thunderbolts

#leader #legend #NotFat


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sagna has pulled up. Motioned to come off but Wenger has made his three changes.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

FT: Arsenal 2-0 West Brom. One of the easiest clean sheets Szczesny will ever have to keep


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Can somebody tell our players they're allowed to turn up before the second half?


Wickham looks twice the player he was last season. Really hope he isn't suddenly dropped for Fletcher.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oh hey an actual win, up to 6th at the moment :hb


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Michu my FF captain gettin me them points :mark:


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I went with Giroud, gotta have DAT FAITH, didn't work out though :side:


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You really think that the Chelsea #9 scoring 2 Goals against a poor Sunderland is going to stop people making jokes about him?


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

And one goal in UCL this week, also. Hope not, the jokes about Torres are pretty good


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ofcourse it will

HES BACK


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Magsimus said:


> Swansea 2 Norwich 0





Fargerov said:


> Swansea 1 Norwich 0





Samoon said:


> Swansea 2-0 Norwich





danny_boy said:


> Swansea 2-1 Norwich





DwayneAustin said:


> Swansea 4-1 Norwich





Hollywood Hesk said:


> Swansea 1-1 Norwich





sXe_JOY~! said:


> Swansea 1-0 Norwich












The best one:



Hank Scorpio said:


> Swansea 1 Norwich 0 (Classic bore fest)


:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao at Hollywood Hesk being the only BRAVE one out of all those to predict Norwich getting anything from that match


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I totally forgot to post my Norwich 4 swansea 3 prediction.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hesk still wasn't brave enough though.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Out of the 18 goals that have been scored in the Premier League tonight, 8 of them have come from players who once played in La Liga.


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He is a blue, he was a red, Torres Torres!


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Michu saving my pathetic fantasy team once again :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Paul Hayward @_PaulHayward

Haven't been there yet but am told the jaws of other Premier League clubs dropped when they saw Tottenham's new training ground. Mass envy.

--

No surprise there, it's an unreal facility.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Can see Southampton pulling away from that Relegation group consisting of them, Villa, Wigan, Sunderland, Reading & Q.P.R, Reading and Rangers look diffinite for going down and I think Sunderland might just have enough to save themselves if they can get a decent player or two in January with Wigan getting relegated


----------



## The GOAT One

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just seen our first penalty. 

Terrible tackle on Cazorla, lucky he wasn't injured. Clear cut pen.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Just seen our first penalty.
> 
> Terrible tackle on Cazorla, lucky he wasn't injured. Clear cut pen.












Completely agree, absolutely shocking by reid :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well, I hope no-one took my betting advice haha.



AndreBaker said:


>


How dare I underestimate the greatness of Hughton. 9 unbeaten now? What a manager. 



danny_boy said:


> Can see Southampton pulling away from that Relegation group consisting of them, Villa, Wigan, Sunderland, Reading & Q.P.R, Reading and Rangers look diffinite for going down and I think Sunderland might just have enough to save themselves if they can get a decent player or two in January *with Wigan getting relegated*












Lets be honest, the world actually will end before Wigan get relegated. After all these years of predictions we just have to come to terms that it's never going to happen.


TheGreatOne. said:


> Just seen our first penalty.
> 
> Terrible tackle on Cazorla, lucky he wasn't injured. Clear cut pen.


:brock


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ten unbeaten in all competitions now *Magsimus*.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So there are only 4pts separating 4th place from 11th place? :bosh2

This league is insane :terry


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Even after the halloween massacre I can't dislike Hughton. Just seems like an all around nice bloke. Same with Martinez. It'll be a sad day when he leaves wigan even though he deserves it.




danny_boy said:


> Can see Southampton pulling away from that Relegation group consisting of them, Villa, Wigan, Sunderland, Reading & Q.P.R, Reading and Rangers look diffinite for going down and I think Sunderland might just have enough to save themselves if they can get a decent player or two in January with Wigan getting relegated


We desperately need a partner for cattermole. I'd kill for someone like Diame. Fuck knows who's out there tho, foreign gems was Bruces thing, not :mon's

I said it before but we have a good defense and keeper and solid attacking line, then a non existant midfield. Colback tries but has no skill, Gardner can't tackle for shit and is useful just for the goals. I'd rather him at right back. Larssons not what he was last year either which is a shame. Cattermole is the only midfielder worth anything considering Vaughan's done something to massively offend O'Neill.

WESLEY BROWN back in training too. Last time this happened he fucked his knee again. Hope he can come back b/c he was godlike for the first few months for us. Totally surprised me how good he was.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Everton must be really kicking themselves for dropping all those points again bottom half opponents they could of been in 4'th place with at least a 5 point gap by now


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wigan will just never die


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Even when the world ends in a couple of weeks Wigan will still survive the fucking thing.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

A Swansea fan has been arrested for allegedly making a racist gesture towards Norwich defender Sebastien Bassong during today's match.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Srdjan99 said:


> A Swansea fan has been arrested for allegedly making a racist gesture towards Norwich defender Sebastien Bassong during today's match.


So racism has spread to Wales now. Time to panic people, it's an epidemic :terry


----------



## God™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arrested for a racist gesture? :kenny


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Racism to Wales, Diving to North London, Goal Scoring to Central London & Teams from the North forgetting how to win

It's happening people


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Seven Sheps a-swimming said:


> We desperately need a partner for cattermole.


I hear Joey Barton would be good for that sort of thing. 



Purple Aki said:


> Even when the world ends in a couple of weeks Wigan will still survive the fucking thing.


Town already looks like they've survived one apocalypse. :darkheskey


City/United bingo for tomorrow:

- 1-6 mention
- Carrick passes to Yaya
- United concede first
- Ferdinand gets a boner
- Scholes gets booked
- De Gea/Lindegaard fucks up at a cross
- Mancini defensive sub
- WAS GOAL
- Hernandez & Dzeko come on
- handbags on the touchline
- mention of Fergie time
- Kolarov sings Jingle Bells on the PA


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


> I hear Joey Barton would be good for that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Town already looks like they've survived one apocalypse. :darkheskey
> 
> 
> City/United bingo for tomorrow:
> 
> - 1-6 mention
> - Carrick passes to Yaya
> - United concede first
> - Ferdinand gets a boner
> - Scholes gets booked
> - De Gea/Lindegaard fucks up at a cross
> - Mancini defensive sub
> - WAS GOAL
> - Hernandez & Dzeko come on
> - handbags on the touchline
> - mention of Fergie time
> - Kolarov sings Jingle Bells on the PA


Also add someone on tv mentioning United aren't what they us to be, noisy neighbours mention and a Mario mention even if he's not playing.



Anyway what united will it be tomorrow the return of a swashbuckling attacking side win/draw/lose or playing not to lose looking utter shit but keeping the score down to 1-0 or 2-0.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao :lmao

JBL's knowledge is quite impressive.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Da wrestling GAWD name-dropping Liverpool FC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


> - WOS GOL


That's better.



haribo said:


> - Kolarov sings Jingle Bells on the PA


Would be the greatest moment in the history of professional football.



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> JBL's knowledge is quite impressive.


He watched the FA Cup and Champions League final. He was tweeting about it during the games. Maybe he's our lucky charm :hmm:


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great to see Mata(who is by far our best and most important player when Terry and Lampard aren't on the pitch this season)and Hazard doing everything in their power to get Torres into the game, but it's not enough and I hope that these "rare" goals from him aren't going to change the mindset in the club to bring a Top striker in January. Unless they want to find themselves in May in the middle of the table with a useless striker who scores every 11 hours. It's great that the momentum is back, but this game is not an indicator to anything unfortunately. Still, to end the 7 games streak is a good start, and City/Utd are losing points tomorrow so that's a plus.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wrong dwayne

hes back


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, like he was the other 5 times he scored after 16 hours. Can't wait for two-three weeks from now, when he would be back again after another coincidence goal written by Mata or Hazard.

Falcao, Hulk, Lukaku, Llorente, anyone.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

exactly, hes pro at coming back




its staying thats the problem 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I personally think it would be awesome if Wigan could survive in the Premier League for two more seasons so they have one full decade of Premier League football. That would be pretty remarkable when you consider for that entire stretch, they've always been among the favourites to go down, but they keep defying the odds. It reminds me of what Southampton were like in the 90s/early 00s.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wigan is like a cockroach. you keep squishing them, cutting off their head, they have no conceivable reason to survive, but they do

lukaku is a step up, but unready for chelsea.

hulk is still overrated, still expensive, and cant go anywhere in january

and falcao is hardly realistic

good option could be bony, but the dutch leagues arent the best test of quality.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I imagine the club to be basically the plot of The Producers, all Whelan needs to do is see his team relegated and he can finally leave and stop having to pretend that he (or indeed, anyone) actually likes football in Wigan. Every March, he thinks this is the year he's done it and can smell freedom, then somehow they stay up, dooming him to repeat the cycle endlessly in a Sisyphean nightmare.

It'd be insane for that rugby town to spend a decade in the top flight, though.


----------



## Andre

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

A decade of Wigan in the Premier League would be quite a depressing indication of what modern football is all about, for me anyway. Bank rolled up the leagues, no history, playing on a rugby pitch and 'supported' by a town that is apathetic towards football. I can't remember the club ever having produced any decent youth players either.

Look at Southampton as an example of (what I would call) a proper small/medium sized club. A good loyal core fan base, a respectable history, the production of copious amounts of talented young players and a great approach towards how they play the game (especially in recent times). It's sad to think that the premier league was deprived of a club like that for seven years while Wigan took their place. The only thing that I have against the Saints is that they left the Dell which was an awesome football ground.

Obviously these are just my opinions, I'm not trying to say that other people shouldn't like Wigan.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I dont think anyone likes Wigan

Which is sort of the point, it has no conceivable reason to survive. including no fans

but somehow it does


----------



## Zen

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres

That was impressive, his confidence is back up.

Club World Cup time!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I like Martinez and what he tries to do with his teams, the club meh neither like or dislike them but i find their survival skills amusing and admirable.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Never thought I'd see the day where Swansea VS Norwich is first on the Saturday Match of the Day


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bassong is a beast.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wish they wouldn't discuss the racist incident as much as they have, it was 1 fan out of 20,000. But credit is due to the Swansea stewards/police for actually dealing with and if it were any of the Swansea fans who alerted the authorities then they deserve some applause to.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

"From a man rediscovering his form"

:kenny


----------



## Shepard

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I liked him calling him a NEW TORRES before the penalty.


Wickham looks even more impressive in these highlights. Shame they didn't show him shrugging people off and doing a pseudo roulette before passing it out to McClean. I was :mark: at that until we crossed it in and nobody was in the box :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great dive Cazorla :kenny


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dive for penalty which is given. West Brom denied a clear penalty. Clear foul missed in run up to Arsenals second penalty.

Seems like a typical day at The Emirates to me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao :lmao the stoke/villa highlights is mostly made up of fouls, looked like a great dirty game and then a sending off that was never a sending off.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> A decade of Wigan in the Premier League would be quite a depressing indication of what modern football is all about, for me anyway. Bank rolled up the leagues, no history, playing on a rugby pitch and 'supported' by a town that is apathetic towards football. I can't remember the club ever having produced any decent youth players either.
> 
> Look at Southampton as an example of (what I would call) a proper small/medium sized club. A good loyal core fan base, a respectable history, the production of copious amounts of talented young players and a great approach towards how they play the game (especially in recent times). It's sad to think that the premier league was deprived of a club like that for seven years while Wigan took their place. The only thing that I have against the Saints is that they left the Dell which was an awesome football ground.
> 
> Obviously these are just my opinions, I'm not trying to say that other people shouldn't like Wigan.


At the end of the day, if 'proper' football clubs were the only ones who deserve to be in the top flight, we'd spend all the time mourning Forest, Leeds, etc being in the lower divisions. Even clubs like Plymouth who have a core of awesome fans may 'deserve' it more than Wigan but at the end of the day they're just not good enough.

Wigan's attendance is a joke though (unless United are in town, least threatening home section for an away fan... ever).


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dive for penalty which is given. West Brom denied a clear penalty. Clear foul missed in run up to Arsenals second penalty.
> 
> Seems like a typical day at The Emirates to me.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bale is allowed to dive though. He's British so it's just good ol' fun and games. Haha that Gareth.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I thought Moses was a completely pointless transfer when they kept pushing but damn he's been really good, btw I also found the most random thing on Fifa before, the one and only MIDO (the next GOAT striker) is now at Barnsley.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol Bale. He's such a little bitch. 

Torres scoring? Maybe the world is ending soon 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


>


He got a yellow for it.


----------



## Joel

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> He got a yellow for it.


Not for that one. Referee just played on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Not for that one. Referee just played on.


That's a shame. Should of been a yellow and a free kick to Villa. I'm sure more would of been made of it though if he had pathetically dived for a penalty.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Bale is allowed to dive though. He's British so it's just good ol' fun and games. Haha that Gareth.


Bale is only trying to avoid injury, smart British lad.


Not like those foreign bastards though, cheating scum :suarez1.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










i laughed

mario apparently starting up front with aguero according to the daily fail. idk how they know and i suggest they don't.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

DM printed a story of Jonjo Shelvey purchasing a vacuum cleaner on black friday... Should tell you all that you really need to know :ab


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Surprised the City fan can't display the 6-1 score properly, they usually have enough fingers on one hand for that.

I'm also pretty sure that's a Brazilian restaurant in Manchester that I've been to which basically consists of waiters walking around offering you about 15 different kinds of meat.


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm all for a City/ManU draw today as it's the only outcome that will be good for Chelsea. I don't think Man U can come away with a win at Etihad, but you never know. If I'm to pick a winner though, I'd want City to win.

Bitter, Man U fans? :fergie


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nothing to be bitter about in your post.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i can assure you there is no result that will even matter to chelsea.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No surprise to see a Stoke THUG pick up a red card for a cynical trip on Delph, as he was breaking away and about to set up an open goal for Darren Bent.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Apparently Fergie has said he will go with a experienced midfield













.
.
.
enaldo


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Probably Carrick - Scholes


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Experienced midfield?

:kobe2 :bron3 enaldo :tyson :jose


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Inb4 Powell and Cleverly


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










:lmao


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bore draw today please. Can feel a comfortable City win, though.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Fergie has said he will go with a experienced midfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> enaldo


ique2

Still reckon you guys match will end in a draw anyway. Although City's unispiring team mixed with you guys sucking in defence but attacking well could potentially lead to a decent match.


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Got a feeling this could be a draw with the way both teams have been going this year. All week I've thought City would scrape it but I don't know now. Hopefully United can get a point, three's a tad unrealistic me thinks.

I wish Everton/Spurs was televised after and not West Ham/Liverpool.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*1-1 stalemate. Dull match most probably. Take a point though. 

The Stoke/Villa ref :daglish Not a single booking for Shotton and Herd arguably should have been sent off but got GIVEN a free kick. Where the fuck do they find these refs from? There's human error and then there's total incompetence. There's much better refs in the lower leagues. The ref for the MK/AFC match last week for example was faultless and handled a potentially tricky match with no problems at all. *


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

West Ham 1-0 Liverpool - 7/1


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *1-1 stalemate. Dull match most probably. Take a point though.
> 
> The Stoke/Villa ref :daglish Not a single booking for Shotton and Herd arguably should have been sent off but got GIVEN a free kick. Where the fuck do they find these refs from? There's human error and then there's total incompetence. There's much better refs in the lower leagues. The ref for the MK/AFC match last week for example was faultless and handled a potentially tricky match with no problems at all. *


I couldn't believe what I was seeing this morning. I recorded MOTD last night and the two Arsenal pens were a disgrace. First was a blatant dive with no contact, then the second one, Popov should've got a free kick before AOC got brought down in the box. There was a clear handball by Mertesacker too in the first half that wasn't given.

The Villa one was awful. How Shotton got a second yellow I don't know. He just pulled his body away and Bale Delph went down really easily. There were some horrible tackles in that too that didn't even get yellows.

Swansea had a goal disallowed for a 'foul' on Mark Bunn that would've made it 3-3. He came and missed it, ball went it and free kick was given. Norwich went up the other end and scored, and maybe there could've been a red card for the foul on Holt for being the last man. Anyway, 4-2 game over when it should've been 3-3.

Pulis hit the nail on the head though in his interview, saying that he can't take about the decisions made, how wrong they were because he didn't want any more money taken off him. They need to do something about it because the standard of refereeing was as low as I've ever seen it yesterday, but they're never held accountable. That & diving really needs to be sorted out because it's becoming a joke.


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (c), Nastasic, Clichy, Yaya Toure, Barry, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Balotelli.


City XI


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

team




> De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Ferdinand, Evans, Valencia, Rooney, Carrick, Young, RVP, Cleverley
> subs- Johnston, Jones, Giggs, Smalling, Hernandez, Welbeck and Scholes



cleverley and valencia both back from injury


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Nige™;12356896 said:


> The Villa one was awful. How Shotton got a second yellow I don't know. He just pulled his body away and Bale Delph went down really easily. There were some horrible tackles in that too that didn't even get yellows.


Even though it doesn't look like much, when you are sprinting like Delph was and you get your ankle tapped like that from behind you go flying. I know because it happened to me playing hockey once and the guy who did it to me should have been put in the sin bin imo :wilkins but we only a got a free hit. :kobe2 It was more clumsy from Shotton than anything, but that still means it was his fault. 

Btw it was Clark not Herd Seabs who did the tackle that could have been a red. :fergie The reason Villa got a free kick is that Clark was fouled just before he charged in.


----------



## God™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

4-4. Dzeko to equalize in the 85th minute.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

0-0 never seems to happen anymore in games between the very top top teams but that's what i'm expecting today. Two different styles of play will cancel eachother out. Perhaps the most dominant midfield in the league on one side, and probably the fiercest defense in the league on the other when on form. It should be a great spectacle.

And as for City v United, I predict City 4-3 United


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Valencia starting 

:mark:

United: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Evans, Ferdinand, Valencia, Carrick, Young, Cleverley, Rooney, van Persie.

Strong side, can't complain. Best we have available.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Clark. Herd. Baker. All these Villa players are the same to me these days.

Clichy and Silva passed fit sucks. Valencia fit is great though. Hope he remembers how to be a winger today unlike his last few games. No complaints with the team.*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Clark. Herd. Baker. All these Villa players are the same to me these days.*


:evra


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

My prediction for our match - we're not going to score a goal, game will suck, possibly get a point out of it but i'm not expecting anything great.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Niall Quinn enaldo


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Going to be missing this match because I'm refereeing an Under 11's game but I'm predicting 0-0 at half-time and a 1-1 final score, reckon it could be a dull game


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Biggest game of the season. Promote a shite movie.

Sky Sports at its best.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Tom Cruise on Sky Sports :lol Surprised Geoff Shreeves didn't call him a closet **** and tell him his religion was bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We're going to get fucking destroyed here. The only positive is that we'll be level on points and we have a few handy games coming up.

Lets just get this shit over with.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Going City 2-1. United to score first


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Surprised he didn't call him a ************ :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Balotelli :lmao

Good chance though. City dominating.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Unbelieveable!

WE score first.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ROOOOOONEY


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a belter. You don't stop those


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rooney


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kolo coming on.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Stop screaming Aquero's name FFS..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Toure dive :lmao

Bale would of been proud.


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> *0-0 never seems to happen anymore in games between the very top top teams but that's what i'm expecting today.* Two different styles of play will cancel eachother out. Perhaps the most dominant midfield in the league on one side, and probably the fiercest defense in the league on the other when on form. It should be a great spectacle.
> 
> And as for City v United, I predict City 4-3 United


:bosh


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rooney


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We're very efficient in front of goal today!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ROOOOOOOONEY


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Abk™ said:


> :bosh


:hendo


----------



## CGS

Please tell me someone caught Macini's face after that second Rooney goal :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Manchester United have never lost in the Premier League from two goals up


----------



## Medo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*What a great start for us today



Roooney *


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## EGame

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol lol lol lol lol 
lol city lol lol lol
lol mancini lol
lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I want more goals from United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Roonaldo.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



EGame said:


> lol lol lol lol lol
> lol city lol lol lol
> lol mancini lol
> lol lol lol lol lol


thought you were a city fan last season


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lloris, Walker, Gallas, Caulker, Vertonghen, Lennon, Sandro, Dembele, Dempsey, Adebayor and Defoe.

Happy with that.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What's Joe Hart doing ?


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This City team is winning fuck all this season.


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> thought you were a city fan last season


Probably hates them after bottling it against Madrid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We're still going to lose.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lloris, Walker, Gallas, Caulker, Vertonghen, Lennon, Sandro, Dembele, Dempsey, Adebayor and Defoe.
> 
> Happy with that.


@Everton: Everton XI: Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Osman, Pienaar, Gibson, Fellaini, Mirallas, Jelavic


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


>


Oustanding


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Messi and Kobe advert then :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Anyone just seen that Kobe and Messi advert :lmao


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah that Kobe and Messi advert was pretty damn great :lmao


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I remember when United scoring twice meant the game was done. 

I miss those days.


----------



## Curry

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Standard lack of goalkeeping from Hart, fail to see the hype. Many better prem keepers IMO.

Also, what is Barry doing here? Not just for the goals, at any point. I don't understand his purpose.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> @Everton: Everton XI: Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Osman, Pienaar, Gibson, Fellaini, Mirallas, Jelavic


Should be a good game. Solid Everton line up that!


----------



## steamed hams

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


>












Lovely Ashley Young assist for the breakthrough goal btw. :fergie


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm gonna say that :messi was more impressive in that ad than the Black Mamba :kobe2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> I remember when United scoring twice meant the game was done.
> 
> I miss those days.


What does it mean now?


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Curry I said:


> Standard lack of goalkeeping from Hart, fail to see the hype. Many better prem keepers IMO.


Like who?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> @Everton: Everton XI: Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Osman, Pienaar, Gibson, Fellaini, Mirallas, Jelavic


:mark: at Mirallas playing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Like who?


You mean this guy isn't better?










Damn.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great first half,Again I still want United to score more goals.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> What does it mean now?


It means we're a defensive collapse away from losing the game.

City will have to improve though, as apart from the first 15 mins, they haven't offered much. If they get the first one though then the second will come pretty quick.

Probably. Trying to predict what this United team are going to do is a pretty pointless exercise at the moment.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> It means we're a defensive collapse away from losing the game.


You've never lost when leading 2-0. I can't see it happening today. A draw perhaps, but not a loss. It's not Man Utds style.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Game is far, far from over. There will be more drama yet, there always fucking is.

In shock watching this.

We've been absolutely superb, rode the storm early and hit when we've made chances. Just absolutely class. Rooney is in Iniesta merged with Falcao mode, which is pretty good. So many standout performances - Evans, Young, Rooney been all top class.

Need to keep this up. 3rd goal decides the game.


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Curry I said:


> Standard lack of goalkeeping from Hart, fail to see the hype. Many better prem keepers IMO.
> 
> Also, what is Barry doing here? Not just for the goals, at any point. I don't understand his purpose.


What did you want Hart to do regarding both goals? Even if he dived he'd have gotten nowhere near the first one. I'd like you to name these 'many' keepers. I could think of about 2 off the top of my head, if that. Hart's had a few bad games this season but he's still one of the best in the world.

Watch City when they don't have Barry, you'll realise why he's there.

Can't believe I'm defending two City players but I have to when I see posts like this. I've seen a few shockers from you though.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> You've never lost when leading 2-0. I can't see it happening today. A draw perhaps, but not a loss. It's not Man Utds style.


You're probably right, but I'm scared to dream. If we hit the 90 still 2 ahead then I'll start dreaming.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> You're probably right, but I'm scared to dream. If we hit the 90 still 2 ahead then I'll start dreaming.


After what happened against QPR at the Etihad at the end of last season, you're still wanting to dream after 90 minutes? Brave man


----------



## EGame

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

But who was Tevez?


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:balo2 gonna get :buried

Edit: I honestly didn't even notice Nasri was playing


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cleverley would make a great fly half.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BaLOLtelli.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Knew Nasri would take a card,Didn't think it'd be a yellow.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> After what happened against QPR at the Etihad at the end of last season, you're still wanting to dream after 90 minutes? Brave man


:jones


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*















mancini smilies to accurately describe this match :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Zabaleta and Mancini thinking rugby tackles are legal.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT YOUNG!?!


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:gnev with dat WWF :vince3 reference


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

WWF Mention

:vince3


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking offside.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dayyum that RVP effort


----------



## EGame

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BUT WHO IS YAYA?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

LOL, fucking robbed. Fucking scandelous.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:yaya


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Toureeee. DEM DREAM TEAM POINTS


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GOATGOAT Toure :yaya


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

De Gea's defence is excellent,As for everybody else fuck you.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damn, City could have been 3-0 down at one end. Then go to United's end and score a goal straight away. This'll be an entertaining finish.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Tevez be bullshitting now unk2


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, fucking robbed. Fucking scandelous.


robbed from a correct offside call? jesus christ :kobe


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Toureeee. *DEM DREAM TEAM POINTS*












Brilliant double save from De gea to begin with though


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

yeah it's only okay for incorrect offside calls if you name is hernandez


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Brilliant double save from De gea to begin with though


BUTTT, do you have Michu as captain too and Torres up top?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> robbed from a correct offside call? jesus christ :kobe


wat


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This is laughable. Fucking joke.


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Clear penalty on Evra, Young was onside for his goal. But yea, we get all the decisions. 

We won't hold on here.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> robbed from a correct offside call? jesus christ :kobe


:kobe5

Difficult decision to call in real time, anyone who had that go against them would feel aggrieved and anyone on the other side would point to how close it was. Honestly, a bad decision, but not a glaringly obvious one.

3-0 in moral goals :jose


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Young was onside, should've been 3-0, not 2-1. But, hey, I'm not a United supporter so I'm happy with the outcome...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It was so obvious that Evra was going to hit the ground as soon as he went into the box there.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> BUTTT, do you have Michu as captain too and Torres up top?


i have michu as captain in one, Mata as captain in another. 



SANTA SNRUB said:


> yeah it's only okay for incorrect offside calls if you name is hernandez


only a disgrace when its against United :troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> i have michu as captain in one, Mata as captain in another.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

party time and goading when they get terrible decisions
an utter disgrace and crimes against humanity when they dont.

suck it up


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Irony.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Team to face West Ham: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Sterling, Downing, Shelvey. 
Subs: Jones, Cole, Henderson, Coates, Carragher, Suso, Morgan.

Shelvey up front? 4-6-0? Not going to get a shot on target :suarez2


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

in what way

i don't act like a massive twat if we win a game through terrible decisions, ala united fans vs chelsea.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No pen on Evra, but Young looked onside with the Sky graphic. Hard for the linesman though.

I missed the WWF reference, what did Sir Gary Neville say about it?


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> BUTTT, do you have Michu as captain too and Torres up top?


Michu as my Vice :kobe2 and Why have torres. Not like he's gonna do anything again come next week :kobe3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Should be a good game. Solid Everton line up that!


Will be an entertaining game at the least regardless of the win or loss. 

Good luck, la.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I foresee goals aplenty in the Liverpool match...


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> in what way
> 
> i don't act like a massive twat if we win a game through terrible decisions, ala united fans vs chelsea.


You do cry your eyes out about officials ruining the game when a decision goes United's way though.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Team to face West Ham: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Sterling, Downing, Shelvey.
> Subs: Jones, Cole, Henderson, Coates, Carragher, Suso, Morgan.
> 
> Shelvey up front? 4-6-0? Not going to get a shot on target :suarez2


Brendan's plan to turn us into Spain now 100% complete :suarez2

Save us Yesil


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Team to face West Ham: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Sterling, Downing, Shelvey.
> Subs: Jones, Cole, Henderson, Coates, Carragher, Suso, Morgan.
> 
> Shelvey up front? 4-6-0? Not going to get a shot on target :suarez2












Why not give Yesil or Morgan a run out? At least they're attackers.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



T-C said:


> You do cry your eyes out about officials ruining the game when a decision goes United's way though.


i dont remember ever having tears watching united

oh, you must mean words on the internet


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> i dont remember ever having tears watching united
> 
> oh, you must mean words on the internet


Yea, them. Words. That's what you used, my bad. That's why it was ironic anyway. Ok?


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



T-C said:


> You do cry your eyes out about officials ruining the game when a decision goes United's way though.


fairly sure you're confusing snrub with me :suarez1



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why not give Yesil or Morgan a run out? At least they're attackers.


Morgan is at least on the bench. I'm more disappointed Downing is playing. Much rather have Suso or Cole in the starting XI or stick Gerrard up front so he doesn't have to run.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Michu as my Vice :kobe2 and Why have torres. Not like he's gonna do anything again come next week :kobe3


I can always transfer him


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

aw shit dzeko...


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:jones own goal/mistake incoming


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Super Sub time. Almost makes an impact.

What a strike by Zabaleta!


----------



## EGame

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ZABAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Knew it would happen. We'd do we'll to get a draw now.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> I can always transfer him


Good point :downing 

ZABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Zabaleta really seems to be the only City player giving 150% this season, great player, maybe underrated by many


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

They always do it..


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lloris is so so so so so good. What a fucking save that was.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BEST RIGHT BACK ON THE FUCKING PLANET


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Incoming Dzeko final minute goal :fergie


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Man City is all out attack. They should be careful otherwise Utd will punish them. A draw is good after being down 0-2.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I knew he would score from that, just knew it.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rvp :rvp :rvp


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

RIP City


----------



## Shepard

RVP 

United deserve to win this tbh


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rvp 

Damn Zaba looks like he wants to cry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

VAN PERSIE


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Blood :vince3

Wonder will Ferdinand being hit by an object be swept under the carpet like it was when Everton fans threw coins at Suarez :suarez1


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

A small section of fans this season have been absolutely disgusting. At least clubs have been spot on with banning these cunts, though.

VAN PERSIEEEEE though


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Stay Classy City fans


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rio hit by something from the crowd :wilkins

Not very BRAVE play by Nasri.


----------



## NearFall

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CLASSY kick by Tevez

Moral & actual victory to the right side :brees


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Get the fuck in. Robin is the man, well deserved win.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Roll with it :lmao


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a fucking rollercoaster.

At least Rio can still get his head to something.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Soft free kick on Rafael, then Nasri tips it past Hart, Rio gets hit by a coin, and a fan jumps onto the pitch. WWE couldn't write it better :rvp


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

FUCKING GET INNNN!!!!!!!!!!

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYESYES


:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS all of the paid off CROOKED refs couldn't stop us. Team possessed, RVP is my hero. Such a man.


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Van Persie's incredible. Immense signing.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Edit: Clearly too much JOY~! for the forum to handle.*


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

My thoughts exactly. Wasn't sure how to word it.




EDIT: I quoted Seabs, but it's fucking my screen up so I assume it's fucking others up as well.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

C'mon lets see a joe hart interview


----------



## Medo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

_*So glad we won, Van Persie (Y)*_


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking RVP, such a twat but what a player, I was pissing myself because I thought Rio had poked himself in the eye while he was celebrating shut up when I realised what really happened though, why go to a game and be a total cunt, clearly not really fans of football just scumbags.


----------



## Nov

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Entree is finished, bring on the main course. Come on you irons! Move over Robin Van Persie!


----------



## ABK

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wasn't one of the best games, but this goes to show why the EPL is the best league in the world atm. Pure excitement and entertainment.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Van Persie fuck yeah.


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

To take their unbeaten run this season and their near 2 year unbeaten home record makes it even sweeter. Great stuff.


----------



## haribo

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> I was pissing myself because I thought Rio had poked himself in the eye while he was celebrating


Same :lol

I need a lie down after all that. Was moping ever since Yaya's goal expecting the inevitable so went insane at the end.

I think Seabs has broken my computer.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What an idiot this ref is.


----------



## Dub

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a great way to start the morning.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just posting something to get us onto the next page to get us away from the wall of :mark:

Edit: Was success


----------



## Renegade™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a result, well deserved overall despite a crap final 30 mins or so. JUSTICE and so much JOY :mark:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Souness ripping into BRAVE Nasri, hiding behind the wall :rvp

Excellent result, to beat a team like that at home with their record is a huge result, and psychologically a 6 point gap going into the Christmas period where we usually go up a gear is so important. 

Always expected City to get back in the game, but to not capitulate completely after their first goal was good to watch.


----------



## Razor King

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mancini is an idiot for not starting Tevez. He was an idiot for starting Tevez midweek as well. And, you just CANNOT rely on Nasri in these big games.

Tevez came in and changed the game but it was of no use. Aguero was shocking today and if Silva had brains to pass, City would have probably won.

van Persie, you don't have words to describe this man. Clearly the best player in England at the moment and probably the best in the world behind the obvious two, Falcao, and Iniesta.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rvp

6pts clear. Have it!


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dat frozen screen. Seabs, c'mon son.

Technical hammers masterclass and 10,000 passes to nowhere from Liverpool coming up.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

My dad keeps telling me Van Persie is like an angel sent to save United from heaven,Lulz.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Only just got back and seen the analysis of the United winner and all I have to say is that Mancini should take Nasri round back and have him shot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So many good performances from that game.

Evans was immense, Smalling picked up the immense when he came on, Evra was pretty outstanding. Young, Cleverley, Rooney, RVP - All fucking excellent.

I'm just so happy right now. We showed everything associated with champions today. 6 points clear with Anfield, Goodison, Stamford Bridge and the Etihad all played. Fantastic position. City have a HUGE game at Newcastle next week, they need to win.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Put two West Ham defenders in my fantasy team for today because I have no confidence in us scoring :downing


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking hell Seabs. Freezing my laptop and shit. 

Interesting to see how City bounce back from that. It can either dent their confidence for good or it will finally give them the kick up the arse they need to really make a go of the season. 

Anyway enough of the jobber talk. Its time for the main event :suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

0-0 HT.

Everton have been the better team. We've defended well, Sandro has been our best player I'd say (no surprise there then). Two penalty shouts for Everton but none were penalties in my view.


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Seabs summed it up perfectly. The coin throwing prick at the end kind of ruined it for me but Rio seems fine which is what matters. No point in predicting Man Utd matches anymore. You'd think we'd thrash reading, lose to Man City etc... Regarding the offside goal, Young was on but I can understand in real time why it wasn't given. No point in complaining though, refs already blown the whistle. 

For Man City the main blow depends on how long Yaya and Kompany are out. I think Mancini should be critised for his line-up, why not start Kun and Tevez? Also what the fuck was Nasri doing at the free kick!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Blood :vince3
> 
> Wonder will Ferdinand being hit by an object be swept under the carpet like it was when Everton fans threw coins at Suarez :suarez1


You are hands down the worst poster in this section.



Cookie Monster said:


> 0-0 HT.
> 
> Everton have been the better team. We've defended well, Sandro has been our best player I'd say (no surprise there then). Two penalty shouts for Everton but none were penalties in my view.


The Dempsey and Gallas handball shouts were no-nos for me. 

The only thing that makes me think the Fellaini one should have been a pen is due to last week Fellaini did the exact same thing and conceeded a penalty. At least keep it consistant ffs.

Good half though.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Suarez pocketed the coins thrown at him :lol


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

glad Nasri chose City now 8*D

Tevez should have been sent off with that kick on Jones late on.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> You are hands down the worst poster in this section.


My hands aren't down, they're still above my head waving like I just don't care.

I had to stand upside down to type this.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> You are hands down the worst poster in this section.


Only messing brah, I take it back and I apologise


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

normally he is a twat, but credit to joe hart here


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> The Dempsey and Gallas handball shouts were no-nos for me.
> 
> The only thing that makes me think the Fellaini one should have been a pen is due to last week Fellaini did the exact same thing and conceeded a penalty. At least keep it consistant ffs.
> 
> Good half though.


The refereeing standard in the Premiership is really putting me off football at the moment. It seems like if you get the ref on your side you are more likely to win the game these days.

We have a game here between two sides who are quite aggressive and dont mind a tackle, let the game be like that but the ref is stopping and blowing up every time someone gets touched.

I agree though, it has been a good half between two good sides.


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> You are hands down the worst poster in this section.


Can't handle the truth Mozza? :kanye


----------



## Serbinator

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Haha, just saw someone post "City throwing money at their problems as usual". My thoughts on the match:

Great game. Thought City looked good up until the opening goal, then they went downhill. Not sure if Hart could've got to it, probably not expecting it to go in. Young's goal should've stood but I can see why the linesman got it wrong, he didn't have the replay like us. Hard to say what would've happened if it would've stood, City could've went all out attack and made a comeback or they could've just collapsed under the pressure. I thought Zabaleta's goal was quite good, fair play to him. Didn't really see whether Rafael dived or not, I didn't get to see a replay but judging from most comments there was contact - just glad that RVP scored the free kick (with help from his old Arsenal team mate).

Bit disappointing with what happened with Rio, Rooney and the fans. To be fair, it was only a minority that were throwing them and the surrounding fans were quick to point out the guy who hit Rio. At first, I thought he'd hit himself when celebrating. Overall, happy with the 3 points but it was a close one towards the end.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Shelvey starting up front for Liverpool?

This is a car crash I have to watch


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> The refereeing standard in the Premiership is really putting me off football at the moment. It seems like if you get the ref on your side you are more likely to win the game these days.
> 
> We have a game here between two sides who are quite aggressive and dont mind a tackle, let the game be like that but the ref is stopping and blowing up every time someone gets touched.
> 
> I agree though, it has been a good half between two good sides.


Aye, really enjoying Felli and Sandro getting in to each other now and then. Good football and big tackles, winner of a match. How it isn't picked for TV over the shite and West Ham I don't know.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Can't handle the truth Mozza? :kanye


It should have been a brick and to the face area :cesc


----------



## Samoon

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Van Persie's freekick goal was amazing. It was a great match to watch.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

good pic


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> normally he is a twat, but credit to joe hart here


I guess that'd make Rio the only thing Hart saved today ique2

Fair play to the guy though, ultimately football is just a game, and when a fan steps on the pitch in a threatening manner, it's in every players interests to ensure it's something that's shut down as quickly as possible. It'd be good to see City players condemn the coin throwers and make it clear to those cunts that they don't condone their actions, maybe it'd make one of them stop and think (unlikely though).


----------



## Vader

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

After City scored their second I thought we'd fucked it, fully expected them to go on and win. I'm not usually pessimistic but I thought they'd take over the remaining minutes of the game. Obviously that wasn't what happened and I sadly have to go to work now or else otherwise I'd be coming home in 12 hours time without pants on. Thought Rooney, Cleverley and Young were absolutely fantastic, De Gea looking really solid with an outstanding double save shortly before Yaya's goal and Welbeck deserves a mention merely for his tackle on Clichy. I was cursing Fergie when I saw he was bringing Welbeck on instead of Hernandez but I don't think the latter would have bothered chasing the ball down like Welbeck did.

Overall, one of United's best performances this season. Quality game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Steven Naismith has replaced the Belgian Ronaldo.

We've lost.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Why does Mancini keep bothering with Balotelli? 

If he wasn't so popular with his off field antics he would get so much hate.


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good on Hart, Rio would have killed that scrawny prick.


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

this was the fan :lmao fucking twat


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> It should have been a brick and to the face area :cesc


Dont be a bully Mozza. Be A Star :cena3

GLEN' BLACK MESSI' JOHNSON BITCHES


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

God he looks like a fucking tool.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hart, probably one of the twat's favourite players, confronted him, his face is going to be plastered everywhere, he'll be banned from the council house for life and for what? Even if he got to Rio he would have gotten laid out. You can see the intelligence these fans have.


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a strike GJ. Every time I have Jussi in goal.fpalm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Glen Johnson with a BEAUTIFUL strike.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Johnson :wilkins my word


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:wilkins

Liverpool actually playing quite well, but then again so did Chelsea in 1'st half against West Ham and look what happened to them


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good to see us really come to life after that first goal. Just a case of keeping it up now. Johnson has been pretty great thus far. Destroying West Ham's defence.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I slept through the Derby. Someone want to fill me in?


----------



## Emarosa

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Epic picture:


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Sorry for breaking everyone's computers. Too much JOY~! for you all to handle.

Fantastic result. 6 points is nothing at this stage but it's a bloody nice lead going into the Christmas fixtures along with City not playing well all season. 

Result was fair I thought. We should have gone 3-0 up before they even scored. Terrible offside call. Wasn't a hard decision either. Evra penalty shout should have been given but fine. Tevez should have gone at the end. Could argue he could have been given a second yellow for the foul on Rafael but the kick at Jones was stone wall. Tevez hates Rafael so much it's hilarious. Credit to Rafael for being more mature than him and not rising to it when he shoved him after giving a throw away. Lets talk more about Yaya diving too.

Thought we played really well. Maybe best performance of the season even if that isn't high praise. First half we deserved the lead and we defended it well in the second half. Couldn't do much about the goals. De Gea was great and even looked confident coming for crosses. Rafael was great again. Ferdinand and Evans were solid and Smalling was no different when he came on bar when he started playing Basketball and the ref took pity on him or something equally odd and baffling. Evra is horrendous. Position is abysmal but at least he offered a strong threat going forward. Carrick gives the ball away far too much for someone who should be slowing games down by keeping the ball. Loses out on way too many challenges. Replace Evra and Carrick and we could start challenging in Europe. Cleverly did well. Young was class first half. Give him credit where it's due guys. Second half he didn't offer much but he's good tracking back and covering Evra everytime he gets out of position, something that Nani doesn't offer. Valencia still can't remember how to play football. Such a shame. He looks confused when he's on the ball and just stands there with it or passes it back. I miss GOAT Valencia. Rooney had his best game for ages. Van Persie was honestly shit bar two moments which both produced goals. The shot that hit the post and came out to Young and the free kick. Total ghost for the rest of the game but I can live with that as long as he produces the goods like today. 

City fans embarrassed themselves by the looks of it but w/e. They were throwing coins at Rooney earlier in the match too. So many morons at Football matches giving it a bad name which the press latches on too and does its best to ruin the reputation of the game. Shame that will probably overshadow what was an amazing game to an extent. 

:rvp*


----------



## CGS

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I slept through the Derby. Someone want to fill me in?


Rooney scored twice leading to this: 










Followed by goals from YAYA and ZABA. Making it 2-2 Before the King :rvp sealed the win with a pretty decent free kick.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I slept through the Derby. Someone want to fill me in?


United went 0-2 up before halftime, Rooney with both. City brought Tevez on early enough because Balotelli was shite, City took control, Toure scored and then Zabaleta got the equaliser on 84mins I think, then RVP scored a freekick in added time when Nasri moved out of the way in the wall. Ferdinand was then struck by something thrown from the crowd during the celebrations, and a City fan ran onto the pitch but was caught. City 2-3 United


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










You can't see it too well, but basically Nasri ducked behind the others in the wall, and stuck a leg out, which deflected the ball just over Hart's hand. Tevez was where the ball went but left the wall to follow Rooney, which was also a bad move. Two real bits of bad defensive discipline which allowed RVP to be confirmed best signing of the summer.


----------



## Humph

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> which allowed RVP to be confirmed best signing of the summer.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good to see us really come to life after that first goal. Just a case of keeping it up now. Johnson has been pretty great thus far. Destroying West Ham's defence.


Yeah, really strong start to this game, Skrtel is dominating things at the back. Still, I'm worried that we're going to satisfy the "scoring too early" cliché and not have the nous to turn things around if they score next.

Then again, fuck it, really didn't expect us to score so hooray for exceeding expectations!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Perfect result. Last minute goal ending the scum's unbeaten home record, and Graema Souness ripping into that turd Nasri. Doesn't get much better than this.

YURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Alot of blues still bitter i see :lol brilliant even with their newly found success, the fans who were involved in the stuff should be banned same if it was united fans coins/objects were getting thrown throughout the game, fair play to hart aswell for getting in front of the cunt woh invaded the pitch.


Fucking brilliant game thought :wazza :wazza, glad cleverley and valencia were fit and i hope Valencia isn't injured again atleast not serious. Really good performance allround and a goal disallowed (WAS GOL) somehow But yeah fucking ecstatic.

Ohh and saw this that someone wrote. Throwing money at their problems as usual, :lmao thought it was a great quote.


:rvp


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Awesome derby. City started great until Rooney scored and dominated the entire second half. But the ref robbed Utd for a change, 100% goal in a offside and red card for Tevez. Drama, atmosphere, great game. Rooney and RVP are a lethal pair and they can go all the way in the PL and the CL. I thought in the start of the season that Rooney is not going to accept that RVP is now the clear "number 9" of the team instead of him but I see that he took the playmaker role and is doing great in it. Kompany was missing. I predicted Utd taking the title and now it's more clear(Especially with Chelsea lacking a major striker). City again with great character display at home but now that the 2 year streak is over, we'll see how they're doing there and if it's going to be the same fortress.

Pretty equal game overall. I expect a big fine over the Ferdinand accident.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


>


:favre2

... RVP, top 3 signing of the summer. :harden


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah Michu is still the signing of the season for me so far, Prem top scorer with 12 goals in 16 games for £2million is an excellent return


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That result pleased me greatly.



Emarosa said:


> Epic picture:


Cheers for the new signature.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wouldn't mind seeing a gif of rio getting hit in the face, just for the angle at which the coin hit him at. if he's celebrating directly in front of the away end, then im not sure how he could've been hit by our fans. unless it's hit him from the side.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dempsey makes it 0-1 Tottenham.


----------



## Emarosa

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> BEST RIGHT BACK ON THE FUCKING PLANET


lmao.

What a hilarious post in this thread.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

PK cmon.

EDIT how the fuck is that not a red?


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Harsh pelanty. I hate Upton Park


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Emarosa said:


> lmao.
> 
> What a hilarious post in this thread.


why


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> wouldn't mind seeing a gif of rio getting hit in the face, just for the angle at which the coin hit him at. if he's celebrating directly in front of the away end, then im not sure how he could've been hit by our fans. unless it's hit him from the side.












Only gif I've seen so far.

Why would United fans celebrate a last minute winner at our local rivals ground by pelting our players with coins? :StephenA2


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Only gif I've seen so far.
> 
> Why would United fans celebrate a last minute winner at our local rivals ground by pelting our players with coins? :StephenA2


because i've read that they were being thrown at city fans. that's why.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Very harsh penalty, Allen was only a few inches away and the volley was blasted straight at him

Been a very good game however

EDIT: Diame is GOAT


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> why


:hendo


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

They were throwing coins at Rooney earlier in the game too. Shouldn't be allowed near a football ground again. Scum.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Seabs, you really thought Evra was shit? I thought he was absolutely excellent, one of our best players. He had one tacke from behind on Tevez in the box which had to be inch perfect and he got it spot on. He's been in great form lately too, credit where it's due. Also thought RVP was fantastic too, some of link up play even when he was isolated was excellent, I believe it was him who put Young through in the first half, and he was causing the City CB's all sorts of problems with his touches. 

Genuinely couldn't complain about one players performance today. Valencia was off again but he worked incredibly hard, he was clearly rattling Clichy with his pressing. Never stopped.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Only gif I've seen so far.
> 
> Why would United fans celebrate a last minute winner at our local rivals ground by pelting our players with coins? :StephenA2


I can't help but :lmao

He looks like he does it to himself in this. :lmao

They were at it from midway through the second half.


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Valencia was shite, I will complain about him. The rest were mostly good. Carrick should get a special mention.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> because i've read that they were being thrown at city fans. that's why.


Haven't seen anything about that, but AFAIK, only one City fan was on the pitch, so it's unlikely that's what happened when Rio got hit.

When Scholes scored that winner against City, some of my family at the game were in a section hit with coins by City fans, and I know people who were at a game where some of ours threw them at Bellamy. It's just cuntish behaviour that needs to be stamped out, hoping some bans are handed down quickly after today. The other coins you can see on the floor in the gif show it's no fluke Rio got hit.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

it'd also be nice if it was slowed down a touch because from my (imperfect) vision it kinda looks like it hits him in the cheek. idk though. anyone who does crap like that should be banned. was just wondering if there was a better gif available.

and tarring all the fans with the same brush is just stupid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GERRARD OWN GOAL! 

What a leader of men. WHAT A DAY. 

:lmao


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Here we go again. Upton Park is quickly becoming as bad for us as White Hart Lane :downing


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good header by Stevie G!


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That 'dodged bullet' Dempsey scoring again I see...


----------



## danny_boy

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I've never seen Irish Jet so positive, The world might just be ending after all


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

2 weeks in a row our game is left till last. Just call me Mr Monday Night :rvd

Nice one Stevie Me, always after the spotlight and will take it any way he can :stevie


----------



## Nige™

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> and tarring all the fans with the same brush is just stupid.


Exactly. It's an absolute minority throwing shit and it's not just City fans who've done it, not referring to just today. It happens too often. Unfortunately today someone got hit.


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> from my (imperfect) vision it kinda looks like it hits him in the cheek.


The blood was coming from his eyebrow. You can actually see the coin in the slowed down TV pictures. He's lucky it wasn't a half an inch lower.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Spurs form is actually very impressive.

They're charging up the table the way only AVB can charge.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GOD IS GREAT!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pienaar equalises in the last minute 1-1.

Fair result.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i've busted myself open hitting myself in the head before. granted that's been from quite a few drinks. it looks like he's hit himself, that's why i was wondering about the coin. it's just unfortunate the club is going to cop more negative crap then it already does because of a few proper fuckwits that every club has.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

JELAVIC HAHAHDJEIDFJIWE9EIWFINIPE


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

LOLJELAVIC, LOLSPURS


----------



## Nov

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Diame is amazing. Just as good a signing as Michu considering Diame was free.


----------



## Snowman

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

JELAVIC!!!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

odd how its always the ferdinand brothers getting all the heat 




:terry


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wow. today hasn't been bad for the neutral eh


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

2-1 Everton.

#AVBSFAULT


----------



## united_07

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> i've busted myself open hitting myself in the head before. granted that's been from quite a few drinks. it looks like he's hit himself, that's why i was wondering about the coin. it's just unfortunate the club is going to cop more negative crap then it already does because of a few proper fuckwits that every club has.


As long as the club ban the scumbags then there isn't much more that they can do.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You have to laugh really. Only Tottenham.


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Jelavic da GAWD with dem fantasy points ique2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Who's tarring everyone with the same brush? Everyone knows the cunts who throw missiles are a minority, surely. It's something that seems to happen too frequently, at many clubs, but whenever a player is hit & injured it's going to get more attention.

Didn't catch that penalty against Liverpool properly cause of the stream, it looked dodgy though. What's the consensus?


----------



## MOX

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> i've busted myself open hitting myself in the head before. granted that's been from quite a few drinks. it looks like he's hit himself, that's why i was wondering about the coin. it's just unfortunate the club is going to cop more negative crap then it already does because of a few proper fuckwits that every club has.


Yeah, at first I thought he'd poked himself in the eye. But the replays during the game slowed it down and you can clearly see the coin strike. You'll probably see it on the news.

It's not a club problem, but a prick problem and every club have them.


----------



## Rush

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Harsh penalty and an own goal. Fucking hell thats annoying.


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

well that settles it. now just to find the prick that threw it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

didnt bellamy get hit by something by united fans a while ago?

friend of mine just reminded me of it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GET IN! GET IN! GET IN!


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

my boy vellios with the assist


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> didnt bellamy get hit by something by united fans a while ago?
> 
> friend of mine just reminded me of it


I just mentioned that. Every club has fans who throw shit, and it's always a big deal for a couple of days and then it's forgotten about until the next time. England international getting busted open by a coin & a fan running on the pitch to try and fight the bleeding HERO is going to give City some negative press for a while, though.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Pienaar equalises in the last minute 1-1.
> 
> Fair result.












I do love that gif. AVB's fault.

Liverpool need to bring on a striker to help turn this around. Oh... :downing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

A minute to go and we are 6 points clear of Everton and joint 3rd.

Three minutes later we are joint 4th, level with Everton and West Brom.


----------



## Destiny

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Never a penalty. Very very harsh.

WTF is Gerrard thinking? 

I'll be happy with a draw.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ffs it so hard being a liverpool fan sometimes


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> A minute to go and we are 6 points clear of Everton and joint 3rd.
> 
> Three minutes later we are joint 4th, level with Everton and West Brom.


I've calmed down now.

A draw would have been a pretty fair result, we had the better first half and you had the better second half.

At least we had the great game we were expecting from both of us, kidda.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao at mancini's face after the 2nd goal, rio should have just kept the coin like suarez :fergie. Great comeback from everton btw.

So any word on yet another racist incedent, i'm getting sick of this shit.

Yeah he did redead and the idiots who do it should be banned no matter which fans they are. It takes some utter fuckwit to decide chucking their own money at people :lol


----------



## DA

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool must have the bluntest midfield in the league. No cutting thrust apart from a 17 year old kid. Our most dangerous player is a rightback and then we bring on Cole instead of Assaidi (who isn't even on the bench for some reason) which only makes things 10 times worse.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Saw a stat earlier that if league matches lasted 80 minutes we would actually be top of the league, and that was before kick off. Last 10 minutes and we'd probably be bottom.


----------



## seabs

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Spurs :lmao

I think most fans are smart enough to acknowledge it's not the clubs fault and that the majority of fans don't behave like that. It reflects bad on the club though fairly or not but there's not much they can do about that sort of behaviour. Morons will be morons until the end of time.

Evra gives me nightmares. Total liability defensively and his positioning is woeful. Looked out of position nearly every time and doesn't track back when he goes gallivanting forward. Probably a tad harsh on Van Persie's overall performance though. He just frustrates me how quiet he can be at times but then he pops up and produces sheer magic before zoning out again. Wouldn't change it for a thing though.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i saw on twitter someone got arrested. not sure on any more than that.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Saw a stat earlier that if league matches lasted 80 minutes we would actually be top of the league, and that was before kick off. Last 10 minutes and we'd probably be bottom.


You know, we had the EXACT same problem when AVB was incharge of us

master of late game conceding


----------



## T-C

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> i saw on twitter someone got arrested. not sure on any more than that.


For racially abusive chanting.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I don't understand why defenders don't listen to goalkeepers. Before Evertons equaliser, Lloris clearly shouts that its his ball yet Caulker whacks it clear and it eventually ends up in the back of our net for 1-1.

The EXACT same thing happened at home to West Ham. We were 3-0 up looking like a nice cleansheet for us, Lloris screams for the ball, Caulker clears it straight to a West Ham player who whips it in and Carroll scores to make it 3-1.

Stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



T-C said:


> For racially abusive chanting.


That chelsea fan must have switched to city and had another go at welbeck, :terry.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> well that settles it. now just to find the prick that threw it.


Props to his fucking aim though. 



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Evra gives me nightmares.*


What's going on with Fabio at QPR? Haven't paid much attention to them but I don't think he's been playing so I assume he got injured.

Ship Evra off to PSG if those rumours are true and bring Fab back. He always seemed a bit more mature defensively than Rafael.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol avb's defence


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> Props to his fucking aim though.


Enough was thrown throughout the game you'd think atleast one would hit the target.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

you also have to wonder why players put themselves in the wall if they do all they can to avoid the ball. kind of defeats the purpose. frustrating to lose to such a cowardly act.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah nasri in the wall was quite hilarious, can only imagine the reaction from united fans especially myself if it was city's freekick and evra/young did that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

typical frenchman :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's like watching boys vs men in this Liverpool game.

West Ham just look stronger an faster, they seem dangerous on every attack.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

didnt giggs do something similar where he walked away and the ball went through the wall for a goal? i want to say it was off a suarez fk


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Jesus Christ, there is something about seeing the Liverbird that just unleashes Carlton Cole's 'Drogba mode' every single time


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

if only nasri was BRAVE, like BRAVE villa and :darkheskey and :darkbarry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> lol avb's defence


half of it missing. Gallas forced to start pretty much. We'll be fine when we actually have a full strength defence.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> you also have to wonder why players put themselves in the wall if they do all they can to avoid the ball. kind of defeats the purpose. frustrating to lose to such a cowardly act.


That and Tevez walking away from the wall when you'd think he'd have enough time to break off and shut down Rooney if the short pass was played, both were a bit bizarre. Don't know what Nasri was playing at. Perhaps some defensive leadership that left the pitch with Kompany would have made the difference there.

If Nasri had just got completely out of the way then it almost certainly wouldn't have been a goal, by just sticking a leg out he well and truly fucked that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You could be right snrub.

Also can't say enough how relieved i was that cleverley made the game, i love scholes but if he started we would have lost tom's urgency. Shame for young and his WAS GOL would have been nice for him to score and shove it in my and other haters faces :terry, although he couldn't have missed really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Poor guy didn't know Jelavic scored to make it 2-1.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Left work at 2pm (2hrs early, boss was sympathetic as a Utd fan) and it was a mad rush home. The game was phenomenal and outside of the prick throwing items it was the perfect example of what a Derby should be. Great back and forth, scrappy goals and 1-2 controversial decisions.
RVP/Rooney/Evans were my men of the match for Utd. Even with the injury Evans kept on going it was great to see, I guess he felt he had some making up to do after last year.
At 3-0 it would of killed it off and I personally think we had 1-2 penalty decisions that could of been given but again, that just adds to the drama of it. I also think Tevez at the end should of at least had a Yellow for that little kick out at Jones.
Also love the poetic justice of Nasri causing the final goal. Two ex Arsenal players, both could of equally gone to the other team but one chose Glory and one chose money and it ended up costing him dearly :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> half of it missing. Gallas forced to start pretty much. We'll be fine when we actually have a full strength defence.


i stand by my lol AVB defence and the stats back me up

his teams have a habit of conceding after the 80th minute

for some reason


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

what glory has rvp won? why is it ignored that nasri has actually won the premier league title after saying he was leaving for such, therefore his move was justified.

if rvp doesnt win a trophy with his pay packet then surely he's chased the money.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> i stand by my lol AVB defence and the stats back me up
> 
> his teams have a habit of conceding after the 80th minute
> 
> for some reason


Stats don't tell the whole story though, we all know that.

I'll be inclined to agree with the "lol AVB defence" if we're still fucking up when we have our full strength defence available.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

When was the last time united beat city, liverpool and chelsea away from home in one season? the 3 games i fear most along with everton away and we've somehow got a result in all 3.

Special thanks to clattenburg :fergie.


I'm not denying snrub that rvp is on big bucks but maybe he just wanted to play for Man United that alone for alot of players is enough incentive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City will probably get fined and that should be that. Handful of idiots. Didn't a United fan throw a bottle of beer at Bellamy a few years ago? Can't remember if there was any punishment though.

Anyway...










Phil Jones doing the FIFA 13 cunt celebration :mark: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

for anynoe who thought young wasnt onside......... (rush :side


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> When was the last time united beat city, liverpool and chelsea away from home in one season? the 3 games i fear most along with everton away and we've somehow got a result in all 3.
> 
> Special thanks to clattenburg :fergie.
> 
> 
> I'm not denying snrub that rvp is on big bucks but maybe he just wanted to play for Man United that alone for alot of players is enough incentive.


and maybe nasri wanted to play for manchester city but anyone who comes is just a mercenary by trade and chasing the money. ridiculous double standard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

WAS GOL (is it old yet)


I agree snrub but it can be debated on from both sides. Nasri did pick city over united right? and i'm sure we offered him a big deal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> It's like watching boys vs men in this Liverpool game.
> 
> West Ham just look stronger an faster, they seem dangerous on every attack.


we were right on top until the garbage pen decision. Since then we've been gash.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I really wanna see kagawa, ando, rvp and rooney in the same team playing fluid attacking football at some point this season.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Got a big chance today(Chance that I hoped for, with Kun and Mario up front), such a disappointing performance. So much potential that it's even more annoying to watch him half-ass matches. I hope he stays because when he's in-form, he's unstoppable with unlimited potential but if he leaves, I hope that it's for PSG and not for Italy again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

HOLY FUCK JOKE HOLE. you beauty. 2-2, game on.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a hero :terry all is forgiven Joe


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

COLE!!!! 

West Ham old boys doing the deed :jordan2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> WAS GOL (is it old yet)
> 
> 
> I agree snrub but it can be debated on from both sides. Nasri did pick city over united right? and i'm sure we offered him a big deal.


yes

but not every player on the planet wants to play for united. i think people like to ignore that when a player is linked. nasri came when we had a team capable of challenging (and ultimately winning) the title. sure we probably offered him more money, but it's not like our team was some rabble of crap and there was no other reason on the planet to choose us.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> and maybe nasri wanted to play for manchester city but anyone who comes is just a mercenary by trade and chasing the money. ridiculous double standard.


Honestly, did you never take the piss out of Chelsea spending huge money & wages on players before your club won the lottery? When Nasri joined, City weren't a PL winning side and he seemed to be on crazy money, so people made mercenary jokes, and yeah, a few people probably believe it. As long as the club you support spends huge money, you're gonna get stick about players joining you for that reason. If you want any part of the banter you gotta suck it up tbh, United fans did for years (until Roman shown what buying the league actually meant :fergie)

No-one actually begrudges a foreign player going to the English club that'll pay him most, do they? It's usually just joking around, and at worst a bit of jealousy the player didn't join their club.

But Nasri definitely went for the money :jordan3


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> COLE!!!!
> 
> West Ham old boys doing the deed :jordan2


Shelvey played youth football for West Ham.

Incoming Jonjo late winner :jordan2

Edit: Oh lord DAT timing :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He's as good as Messi that lad!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SHELVEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 

JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~JOY~

Edit 

that timing from DwayneAustin :jordan2


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SHELVEY, 3-2. Hendo set it up beautifully. Diame injury turned this game on its head. Old boys ripping into West Ham.

actually it was an own goal but w/e


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shelvey played youth football for West Ham.
> 
> Incoming Jonjo late winner :jordan2
> 
> Edit: Oh lord DAT timing :jordan2


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It was an own goal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Is the Shelvey celebration supposed to be this? :lol










Either way it's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Honestly, did you never take the piss out of Chelsea spending huge money & wages on players before your club won the lottery? When Nasri joined, City weren't a PL winning side and he seemed to be on crazy money, so people made mercenary jokes, and yeah, a few people probably believe it. As long as the club you support spends huge money, you're gonna get stick about players joining you for that reason. If you want any part of the banter you gotta suck it up tbh, United fans did for years (until Roman shown what buying the league actually meant :fergie)
> 
> No-one actually begrudges a foreign player going to the English club that'll pay him most, do they? It's usually just joking around, and at worst a bit of jealousy the player didn't join their club.
> 
> But Nasri definitely went for the money :jordan3


it's mostly just because it's only aimed at nasri. i just dont understand the comment that he chased the money not glory when he's gone and won a premier league medal, hence vindicating his decision to move for trophies. i don't like statements that are factually wrong being repeated over and over again.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> SHELVEY, 3-2. *Hendo set it up beautifully*. Diame injury turned this game on its head. Old boys ripping into West Ham.
> 
> actually it was an own goal but w/e



:hendo :hendo :hendo


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Shelvey goal, Own Goal. Who gives a shit :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well nearly a perfect day :suarez2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> it's mostly just because it's only aimed at nasri. i just dont understand the comment that he chased the money not glory when he's gone and won a premier league medal, hence vindicating his decision to move for trophies. i don't like statements that are factually wrong being repeated over and over again.


So if the last minute of the season was different and you didn't win the league, he would have gone for the money? Whatever his reasons were for choosing City, they didn't change because of that result, if he went for the money he got it & won the league, if he went for glory then he got it & a decent pay cheque. 

People said it because United were the successful team & City were the well paying team, and he choose City. People still say it because once these things are said enough they become a default joke, and because City fans react to it. Banter isn't factually accurate, it's just joking around and trying to get a rise, don't take it as any more than that, man.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Its sounds sad to say but that win over West Ham was fucking huge. Scoring 3 without a proper striker is great and our defending despite letting in 2 was pretty good. Pen was very very harsh on Allen.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

4 points of top 4. Mozza we coming for you ***** :kanye 

Thank fuck we managed to win that without Suarez. Hell without a friggin striker on the pitch all game for that matter of fact.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You beat some nobodies, you can go back to losing next week .. please.



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> we were right on top until the garbage pen decision. Since then we've been gash.


I turned it on at half time. I was just talking about the time from half time to whenever I posted that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 4 points of top 4. Mozza we coming for you ***** :kanye
> 
> Thank fuck we managed to win that without Suarez. Hell without a friggin striker on the pitch all game for that matter of fact.



Your year.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*What are the chances of Ba and Fletcher playing on Monday and Tuesday Geordies? Need them to not feature for my fantasy points. Or at least Fletcher. That'd make Michu my captain and put Baker in my team so an extra 18 points + bonuses. Please don't play *


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Two wins in a row in the league :mark: and coming from behind. It's not too often we see that fighting spirit though, I think it was said in commentary that Liverpool hadn't scored a goal in the last 15mins of any game in the league this season, before the winner today, hopefully they can kick on from here.

Man of the match: Glen Johnson- unstoppable when on form. Special mention also to Joe Cole for the goal and somehow survivng to the end of the game with those smoked filled lungs with probably the air capacity of a 3 year old


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Your year.


Damn right!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *What are the chances of Ba and Fletcher playing on Monday and Tuesday Geordies? Need them to not feature for my fantasy points. Or at least Fletcher. That'd make Michu my captain and put Baker in my team so an extra 18 points + bonuses. Please don't play *


Ba will play. He should be fit enough. He'd better be anyway.

Wait, did you just call Sunderland fans Geordies? :artest3 haha


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:jordan

:jay2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *What are the chances of Ba and Fletcher playing on Monday and Tuesday Geordies? Need them to not feature for my fantasy points. Or at least Fletcher. That'd make Michu my captain and put Baker in my team so an extra 18 points + bonuses. Please don't play *


I'll kill you. Just because I live there doesn't mean I am one.


Idk exactly how he's coming along. Wickhams done fine without him but I could see us risking him in a two person attack. I think the fact he didn't play yesterday makes him all the more likely tho.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mancini's interview was brilliant, such a great day.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I once called a Mackem a Geordie Once, couldn't poop for a week, true story


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sunderland please just please be shit for one more weekend no game raising antics.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *What are the chances of Ba and Fletcher playing on Monday and Tuesday Geordies? Need them to not feature for my fantasy points. Or at least Fletcher. That'd make Michu my captain and put Baker in my team so an extra 18 points + bonuses. Please don't play *


Need Fletcher out too so I can get Rafael on and Begovic to captain. Doesn't look too promising :sad:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Not the best car for a quiet getaway, Mario.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I think my power should go out more often... Care to bring me up to speed?

Shocked we won


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great performance today such an improvement on the games last season its incredible. There is only one change to the team and that is RVP, who has been world class since his arrival already scoring against City, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool. Rooney too looked like he is coming into form once again which is great as he has been living in RVP's shadow a little this season and I think with the two goals today he can now push on to 20 + this season.

I don't think the defence was all that bad today and De Gea looked alot more commanding on corners than usual. He was really unlucky with Toure's goal with a superb double save. So glad justice was served as we was denied a 3rd goal which would have been game set and match.

Shame about the idiots that took the shine off a brilliant game of football.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> didnt giggs do something similar where he walked away and the ball went through the wall for a goal? i want to say it was off a suarez fk


Think it was Gerrard in the Anfield game last season where Giggs stepped to the side and it went through the wall.



Silent Alarm said:


> Not the best car for a quiet getaway, Mario.


What are you talking about? I don't see a car? dat camouflage	:balo2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lee Probert :evra

Anyone care to find out the longest a team has gone without a penalty to start a season?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

In a week where Torres scored 4 goals in two matches, Falcao scored 5 in a single game :kenny

#TorresOut!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

3/4 years back we didn't get a penalty until the last game of the season against Newcastle in a 3-1 win.

EDIT: for Hank.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> 3/4 years back we didn't get a penalty until the last game of the season against Newcastle in a 3-1 win.
> 
> EDIT: for Hank.


I'll cut my complaining. 

Holy Fuck


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'll cut my complaining.


Can you tell other Liverpool fans to do the same


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm no miracle worker


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You know what time of year it is


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

look who are sitting next to each other at the X-factor final :rvp


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Terrible to see that shit happening to Rio. Makes sense though, Man City's solution to their problems is to throw money at 'em.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lee Probert :evra
> 
> Anyone care to find out the longest a team has gone without a penalty to start a season?


er, probably when we (everton) didn't get one until the last game of the season.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What a fucking last few minutes that was today, still don't know how we won that.


----------



## Death Rider

danny_boy said:


> Can you tell other Liverpool fans to do the same


When we get a penalty........ Nah :troll


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I really didn't think Balotelli was that bad. He was no worse than Aguero IMO.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

only just noticed that City 'fans' in the front row got their cameras out taking pictures of rooney celebrating his first goal :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Aguero was fine considering the service he got. Looked lively everytime he was on the ball. Mario was just sloppy everytime he got the ball. That's his problem. It's one extreme or the other and there's no way of telling if he'll be great or shit. Can't take that risk in a game like this and it's inevitable that people will lose patience with him after so long. 

MOTD2 not even showing Evra's penalty shout, the fans throwing coins at Rooney or Tevez hacking Jones down at the end. (Y)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

RVP and rooney are so well rounded it's scary at times, rooney always needs to be down the middle and never outwide ever again.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Looks like RVP has been watching Torres and getting tips on how to defend from corners :torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> Can you tell other Liverpool fans to do the same


Nope. GIVE US A PENALTEHHHHHH 



WWE_TNA said:


> RVP and rooney are so well rounded it's scary at times, rooney always needs to be down the middle and never outwide ever again.


Gonna be even crazier when they both have Kagawa to link up with properly. Honestly thinking Man U Will take the title. Depends on how City respond next week.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

yeah im looking forward to :kagawa coming back, just not sure where :fergie will play him


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

yeah im looking forward to :kagawa coming back, just not sure where :fergie will play him

edit: fuck double post


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kagawa could do a job on the left or right imo with the right tactics he may not have young/valencia's defensive atts but if we restrict evra's bombing forward or have carrick just sit deep (RDM/LDM) on whatever side kagawa will be playing so he can sweep across if needed.

Good problem to have players like kagawa to comeback in.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I guess Kagawa will be eased in with a few substitute appearances. If Valencia doesn't pick up his form then I'd put him in there.

He's going to have to be shifted out wide, can't see us going with a diamond long term.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Aguero was fine considering the service he got. Looked lively everytime he was on the ball. Mario was just sloppy everytime he got the ball. That's his problem. It's one extreme or the other and there's no way of telling if he'll be great or shit. Can't take that risk in a game like this and it's inevitable that people will lose patience with him after so long.
> 
> MOTD2 not even showing Evra's penalty shout, the fans throwing coins at Rooney or Tevez hacking Jones down at the end. (Y)*


Missed a fair bit from the Everton - Spurs game too which considering they only had 3 games on, could have been useful to add.

Fucking lol at Jelavic robbing the fans hat


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He's no stranger to not playing down the middle he did not always play there for dortmund granted they use a different system and style of play that suited him more.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

the thing with valencia though, rafael links up well with him, so i'd probably rather see kagawa on the left


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Valencia adds more balance for example if we played nani and kagawa together in a 4-2-3-1 like formation or a 4-4-2 if you like we'd get buggered against some teams.


For just one game this season i'd like to see Nani, cleverley, ando and kagawa with rooney and rvp just for the attacking movement and pace of the play :mark: even if it ends 4-4 or 6-4 :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Valencia's just been poor though, yes he links well with Rafa but you really think Kagawa wouldn't? Obviously you could switch wing with Young/Nani too, something Valencia doesn't offer.

Valencia's one of my favourite players, I love the guy, but he's been so poor on the ball this year. Slows our play down, very hesistant to take people on (Which he's great at) and his end product has been dreadful. He's so limited and can't really mix things up either. Honestly, when he loses his pace, he'll be finished.

I'd give all Nani/Kagawa/Anderson there chances when they return. Ando obviously deserves it, but there's going to be a lot of rotation required so it's important to have those guys involved, especially with City out of Europe.

Strange feeling about this Sunderland game. There's no reason whatsoever that we shouldn't win comfortably, so we should drop point. My logic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We won't be brilliant vs sunderland imo (waits for joel to moan at me) i think we'll win 2-1 or something like that, i'd hope we will smash them but yano.

Remember valencia never hit form till the back end of last season from jan i think?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just watching Match of the Day (we got it later in Scotland, damn Sportscene) and absolutely loved seeing the derby win again. Good to see Rooney starting to hit scoring form again especially if Van Persie can keep up his heroics. 

Shame that the Ferdinand incident will probably be the main talking point tomorrow. Massive respect to Joe Hart for getting himself between Rio and the fan. And as much as I hate/dislike/can't stand Tevez, fair play to him for pulling Rio away too. 

Disappointed in some of Young's wingplay today, just felt he was lacking at times. Thought Ferdinand had a quality game at the back and so glad Fergie went with De Gea in goals, was gutted that his double save couldn't stop City scoring their first.

City just looked off the pace in the 1st half in my opinion, Tevez changed the game massively for them (well that, and the 'offside' goal). 

Six points is nothing at this stage of the season but seeing as United usually hit form around Christmas, it could prove a massive win at the end of the season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I couldn't see the Manchester Derby live, so I recorded it and watched it without knowing the result. I just finished watching it, and all I have to say is LOL. That was hilarious. Nasri had a terrible game made even worse by deflecting :rvp's freekick in at the end. Man City fans then disgraced themselves. I used to respect the Man City fans, but it looks like they've let their recent success get to them.


----------



## kingfunkel

It was a great Manchester derby, it had literally everything. Think had Man u lost it would of been a travesty especially after Young(I think)'s goal was wrongfully ruled offside and City scoring straight afterwards.

Personally I would of preferred a Manchester City win as I'm a neutral and would like to see a very tight title race again. Maybe it still will be, I hope so. The last day of last season was the first time in a long time I was excited about football.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nasri is actually terrible. He has all the tools but his cowardice ruins everything. 

Hiding behind Dzeko in the wall for RVP's goal :xavi


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SNRUB and RUSH make sure you get your tickets early :kagawa


----------



## Dub

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kiz is going to bring lots of coins.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:delpiero :hesk2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I wasn't able to watch the Manchester derby live as I was out most of the day but when I got back and saw we won 3-2 and heard how we did on the radio, I was ecstatic. I hear De Gea had a solid game. As much as I like Lindegaard, I just feel De Gea (who I much prefer) is going to be something really special in the future. He has a few things to improve on but in a few years time, I can see him becoming a world class keeper. He's really stepped it up in the bigger games this season.

I also heard Ferdinand, Smalling, Rafael. Cleverley, Carrick, Young and Rooney really stood out with Van Persie also having a lot of good moments. I'm glad to hear that. See, I said if we stick with Young and give him time to regain his fitness and get his confidence back, he'd become good again. I hope this continues as he looked good from the Match of the Day clips I saw.

I had really low hopes for this match, which you can't blame me based on our recent performances and the fact it was against City and also the amount of injuries we sustained in the build-up to this match but I'm so pleased we managed to end their home streak this season and get a 6 point gap at the top of the table. I know we're not even half way through just yet but this is good momentum for United. Especially taking into account it's usually around this time we get into great form and go on a good run and with some key players returning, we should get stronger now.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> SNRUB and RUSH make sure you get your tickets early :kagawa


A-LEAGUE ALL STARS!!?? fpalm Would've been nice if it was in melbourne but either way, I have to go watch it. Road trip to sydney it is!

City/United was very entertaining, especially second half. Why didn't tevez start? Don't know what the fuck nasri was even thinking for the third goal. It looked as though he moved behind the wall and just stuck his foot out. BRAVE! United gon' united though. Ronney gon' Rooney.


Glad we got the three points againts hammers. Puts us a decent position now in terms of fighting for top four. We need to do good business in January. 

Oh and btw.....


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking hell at the pitch invader at Eastlands. Not sure if he should be banned for being a completely stupid cunt or for his horrendous choice of clothing. A club official dappy hat? Good fucking grief.

Shame about the coins getting lobbed, but its part and parcel of derby games I'm afraid (though it needs stamping out). Just be glad things have steadied since the mid 70s when there used to be day long riots on council estates if United lost to City (still remember some psycho older red telling me this in a pub a few years back, thank fuck I weren't alive in those days). Was a typical Manchester derby all things considered second half. Not great technically but a lot of passion, commitment and end to end excitement. The melee after the 3rd goal was beautiful, not quite able to eclipse the all time great melee after Scholes scored the 93rd minute header but still excellent.

Honestly today was one of the few times I actually wished I wasn't so adamant about not paying premier league prices. Heard off a few lads it was a buzzing atmosphere throughout and I can't imagine being in that away end when the winner went in. Those are the sorts of scenes that'll stay with you for years.

Think I saw someone comment on the Chinese City fan taking a pic of Rooney after he celebrated in front of the City fans after the first goal. A pretty damning statement of some of the fans who get tickets to big games these days. Still doesn't beat the 40 year old bloke decked out in plastic red horns and a cape I saw on Matt Busby Way before an evening game with West Ham 3 seasons back. THAT was the definiton of cringe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

a premier league all stars team. del piero/HESKEY leading the line with vidosic and rojas behind them. that wouldn't suck at all, rojas has all the tools of being an elite european talent in my mind. some pretty good young talents in the league and it could be a good experience to package them alongside the likes of del piero and heskey for a pretty massive experience.

great chance for all the bandwagoners to go and cheer for GGMU and da red deevilz and adore their captain wayne rooney (has actually been said to me by a so called die hard united fan. ahaha)


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> SNRUB and RUSH make sure you get your tickets early :kagawa


snrub doesn't live in Sydney 8*D 

Renegade has probably wanked himself into a coma for it and the only others who live in Sydney are Kenny and myself.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










close enough sbs


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

They all look the same anyway :suarez1:terry


Hutz


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> close enough sbs


Clearly shows "Young". Types Cole anyway.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Del piero, heskey, broich, vidosic, rojas, etc isnt too bad at all actually. Wonder how much tickets will be.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking outrageous is my guess.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

actually aren't that bad. probably won't go


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> snrub doesn't live in Sydney 8*D
> 
> Renegade has probably wanked himself into a coma for it and the only others who live in Sydney are Kenny and myself.


Ahem...

Might go along, just for the spectacle of it all. Shame the people I'd go with are United nuthuggers.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I paid a fair bit to see the Juve reserves for their Melbourne preseason once (I think it was $50). Ex-Chelsea player Tiago was the biggest name on show :sad:


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I heard it is being played while the Socceroo's are away on international duty, so it's more like an "international a-league all stars" team. Hopefully Rojas can get some attention, maybe playing alongside Reid/Nelson next season. :bozza


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

tickets:

http://premier.ticketek.com.au/shows/show.aspx?sh=ALLSTMAN13#.UMV6meTqmSo


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> close enough sbs


:evra


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Opta stats from Liverpool's thrilling 3-2 win over West Ham show how Lucas Leiva dominated in the distribution stakes.
> 
> The Brazilian played 69 passes, which was more than any other player on the park and recorded the best distribution accuracy of any Liverpool player, with a 91.3 per cent completion rate.
> 
> Playing in only his second game since returning from a three-month absence, the midfielder was instrumental in keeping possession and distributing the play along the floor - just 1.4 per cent of his attempted passes went long.


dat passing


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Opta stats from Liverpool's thrilling 3-2 win over West Ham show how *Lucas Leiva dominated in the distribution stakes*.
> 
> The Brazilian played 69 passes, which was *more than any other player* on the park and recorded the *best distribution accuracy of any Liverpool player*, with a *91.3 per cent completion rate*.
> 
> Playing in *only his second game since returning* from a three-month absence, the midfielder was instrumental in keeping possession and distributing the play along the floor - *just 1.4 per cent of his attempted passes went long*.
> 
> 
> 
> dat passing
Click to expand...


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

How many were forward :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> How many were forward :side:












really hoping we can get in a good winger/striker in January. Would be great having a quality option up front. Sterling is still really young, Suarez is our only fit striker and Assaidi isn't being played, Downing is shit and Cole isn't playing much. Someone like Walcott would be nice, depending on how much he wants to get paid.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


















Seabs plz


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I think there was something in THE SUN about Liverpool signing Samaras from Celtic. 

I lol'd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

oh but not mine i see how it is


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> oh but not mine i see how it is


not my fault shep likes mine better


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> snrub doesn't live in Sydney 8*D
> 
> Renegade has probably wanked himself into a coma for it and the only others who live in Sydney are Kenny and myself.


I'm out of cum, came all day long 8*D

Apparently cheapest tix are about $49, not too bad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*4 Henderson smileys now? :lol

:hendo is still the best one.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

hopefully we beat sunderland comfortably on saturday after what happened on the final day of last season

:fergie wont have forgot it, 1:50 onwards


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






For anybody who missed this yesterday..


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## Death Rider

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I think there was something in THE SUN about Liverpool signing Samaras from Celtic.
> 
> I lol'd.


I know it is the sun so it is probably bullshit but:

No no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:wilkins


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> :torres


Just when I thought I couldn't respect Brendan Rodgers anymore than I already do. What a legend!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> :wilkins


Glad to see Darron Gibson was able to teach his old team how to pass a ball :webb


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Would love Berba back at Spurs. Guy oozes class.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> :wilkins


He does one of those nearly every game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

guess we know where ashley cole gets his charming ways from


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Reminds me of when Paul Koncheskys ma went on a rampage on Facebook when he played for Liverpool


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ashley cole's mum is white?

that...... really does explain a lot




:terry


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *4 Henderson smileys now? :lol
> 
> :hendo is still the best one.*



:hendo is my :kobe3

:hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4

The others feel tiny in comparison to the first. I'll blame rush's eyes.




united_07 said:


> hopefully we beat sunderland comfortably on saturday after what happened on the final day of last season



be nice





please :sad: we really need something from reading. Man U Southampton, City, Spurs, Liverpool. We could very easily lose all of these before we have a chance to buy players. Need a JI moment


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck Sir Ian has cancer?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> :torres


What a LEGEND



RamaDead said:


> ashley cole's mum is white?
> 
> that...... really does explain a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :terry


DAT CHOC ICE


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> :torres


:ti



WWE_TNA said:


> :wilkins





Irish Jet said:


> He does one of those nearly every game.


:jaydamn


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Destiny said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jaydamn





















WHO IS XAVI?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

On the Gifs topic.










We are not worthy. Seriously, this guy is head shoulders and the rest above all of our other players. So much so that he got subbed for SHOLA on 70 minutes :jordan








< that is what years of inbreeding does to you ladies and gentlemen :lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:hendo2



his ears do look very strange in that, I can't even defend it.


Since we're posting goals from Craven Cottage tho:










Where did this Sessegnon go? It's only just dawning on me how much he carried us last year. Every time we've been good this year has been when he's been good as well. He bossed it in the first half against West Brom after the fulham game then went missing again. Fack.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Seven Sheps a-swimming said:


> :hendo
> 
> :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hey, CookieMonster, remember me?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The assist from Vellios was the goat tbh. Kid has talent.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Barry looks ready to kill someone.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GARRY BARRY mad coz :carrick outshone him all game


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i'd suggest he's mad cos nasri's a bitch


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *4 Henderson smileys now? :lol
> 
> :hendo is still the best one.*


Thats what happens when i'm the one making the smilies :argh:

:lucas :sterling :brodgers :hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 + the others we already had :carra :stevie :suarez2 :suarez1 :kenny




Magsimus said:


> On the Gifs topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not worthy. Seriously, this guy is head shoulders and the rest above all of our other players. So much so that he got subbed for SHOLA on 70 minutes :jordan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < that is what years of inbreeding does to you ladies and gentlemen :lol


nah, thats what happens when someone cuts bits out of your face on photoshop, isn't that right snrub :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Needs to be a smiley


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Thats what happens when i'm the one making the smilies :argh:
> 
> :lucas :sterling :brodgers :hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 + the others we already had :carra :stevie :suarez2 :suarez1 :kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, thats what happens when someone cuts bits out of your face on photoshop, isn't that right snrub :troll


no attinson

nothing there is cut out. it's a little rough, but 5 months of no photoshop will do that. i was trying to delete the inverse, pressed delete and like 50 faces of hendo filled the background :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:brodgers

Finally a Rodgers smilie. Now all we need is a new striker in January and we are set


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, really need a new striker/winger and for Borini to get fit real soon. 



SANTA SNRUB said:


> no attinson
> 
> nothing there is cut out. it's a little rough, but 5 months of no photoshop will do that. i was trying to delete the inverse, pressed delete and like 50 faces of hendo filled the background :lol


:hendo4 vs









if shep had his way the whole forum would only have Hendo smilies


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

that's not true.


I'd also have :mon


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

but HENDO sucks. 

Thank God that Fergie was never dumb enough to waste money on him like the tabloids kept speculating he would.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

hey don't talk about match winning assist maestro HENDO like that :hendo


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:carrick > :hendo

and Brie > Kunis.

:kobe3


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Anderson out for 6-8 weeks, enaldo

that guy has terrible luck with injuries, it seems just as he starts playing well he always gets injured


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Time for old man Giggs to step up to the plate 





8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Where did you hear that?

Fucking depressing, was beasting it lately.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Romeu out for 6 months. Don't really know if Chelsea fans like him all that much, only match I saw him in was when he gave up the ball for a United goal.


----------



## kingfunkel

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Romeu out for 6 months. Don't really know if Chelsea fans like him all that much, only match I saw him in was when he gave up the ball for a United goal.


I'm not a Chelsea fan but I do like him, doesn't get enough chances to start. Much better footballer than Mikel for my money. 

That goal against United wasn't his fault, Cech should of noticed that he was the only player to show for the ball and the CBs made no movement to give him a quick option to pass the ball. Watch Barcelona do it you see the 2 CB go wide and Busquets goes down the middle to recieve the ball and if he's closed down he has 6 passes cb1, cb2, gk, lb, rb and cm. Chelsea got it all wrong and he was stranded. I'd blame Cech for not realising it and playing to him also the back line of Chelsea for not being on the same wave length as Romeu & Cech. Well that was my take on it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> Fucking depressing, was beasting it lately.


Its in The Times


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> GARRY BARRY mad coz :carrick outshone him all game


Barry's half volley pass out to the right wing in the second half was better than any pass Carrick made all game. Not his fault Man City don't have as many GEEK fans sitting there all Monday long making gifs of all his passes. 

:carrick


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Romeu out for 6 months. Don't really know if Chelsea fans like him all that much, only match I saw him in was when he gave up the ball for a United goal.



Much prefer him to Mikel though admittedly, the latter is able to break up attacks more, Romeu is so much more composed and positive in possession while Mikel tends to slow the build up with backpasses and does tend to put in some bad passes so he concedes possession anyway.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Manchester City’s Gareth Barry has been charged by The FA for a breach of its Rule E3 in that he used abusive and/or insulting words towards a match official following the Manchester City v Manchester United game on Sunday 9 December 2012.

Barry has until 4pm on Thursday 13 December 2012 to respond to the charge.

http://www.thefa.com/News/governance/2012/dec/gareth-barry-charged.aspx

:darkbarry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

so :barry gets picked out but im sure there was nothing foul mouthed from rooney in his usual ranting and raving whenever something doesn't go his way. typical.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I agree with Snrub.







I see players swearing at the ref in every match without getting punished. The FA have gone after Barry before for the same offence as well when Villa played Portsmouth at Fratton Park once. Fergie Association clearly have an agenda against Don Andres.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CONSPIRACY against Barry, all part of the ongoing FA action to punish everyone except good English players.

If they're going to make an example of anyone, it'd be better to go after Tevez' petulant little kick out by the touchline.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I think this shows the dominating presence Barry has on the pitch , way more than Shrek .

:darkbarry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

well if you're going to charge one, charge everyone that swears at a ref. i guess you wouldnt want 5v5 every week.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> well if you're going to charge one, charge everyone that swears at a ref. i guess you wouldnt want 5v5 every week.


It's the same with dissent bookings, yellows for diving, comments about refs etc etc - they just make random attempts to enforce rules that usually get overlooked, followed by two weeks of outrage when other offenses go unpunished, before they move on to the next bit.

Now you're a successful club I'd get used to it cause they usually only do it in high profile cases to make the biggest splash. 

It's almost a twisted compliment, and if I was a City fan I'd be fuming


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So, we have a huge large game against the DARK VILLA tonight. I'm a bit concerened that _the streak_ will end seeing as we have so many key players out with injuries. I'm also worried about Mark Bunn's form in goal over the past couple of games. Hopefully Villa won't rely on crosses, if so it could be a problem because our two first choice full backs are out injured, therefore the vanilla midget in the nets will suffer from a lack of protection.

I hope the fengibbons and 'Normal for Nolfolk' types don't turn this into a hate thing about Lambert, that's exactly what he will want, to take the positive support for our team and turn it into something negative. I for one will be applauding his arrival tonight but that's as far as it goes. We wouldn't be where we are now without his incredible work for the club, but at the same time we need to move on because we have a very good replacement in Chris Hughton.

If *Hollywood Hesk* is about I would be interested to here his thoughts.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Hopefully Villa won't rely on crosses, if so it could be a problem because our two first choice full backs are out injured, therefore the vanilla midget in the nets will suffer from a lack of protection.


I'm telling Paul! 

Villa's tactics are secret so I won't be discussing them. :hesk2


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We have no DMs. enaldo

Get ready for Ramires the DM and Granpard the CM.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> I'm telling Paul!
> 
> Villa's tactics are secret so I won't be discussing them. :hesk2


Well that back fired on me. I'll have to kidnap Lambo tonight, Culverhouse as well seing as he's the tactical genius of that management team. I still don't know what Karsa does, even after his three years with us. The water boy maybe?

As for Villa's tactics, I guess it's difficult to predict seeing as Lambert likes to change things up regularly, at least he did with us anyway. Hopefully Villa's game plan will be play shit, score no goals and surrender. Death of the dark Villa in the cup 

:darkheskey


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



God™ said:


> We have no DMs. enaldo
> 
> Get ready for Ramires the DM and Granpard the CM.


:bosscar1

Rafa gonna turn him into the new :lucas

PS. Whoever made the new smilies (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's the same with dissent bookings, yellows for diving, comments about refs etc etc - they just make random attempts to enforce rules that usually get overlooked, followed by two weeks of outrage when other offenses go unpunished, before they move on to the next bit.
> 
> Now you're a successful club I'd get used to it cause they usually only do it in high profile cases to make the biggest splash.
> 
> It's almost a twisted compliment, and if I was a City fan I'd be fuming


we should have kolarov turn up and recite christmas carols to scare the fuck out of the fa.

surprised that swearing at clattenburg is worse than blister boy kicking camel gob jr though


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Manchester United winger Nani could be on his way to Emirates Stadium, according to the Manchester Evening News


The fuck? :jaydamn


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Magsimus said:


> Manchester City’s Gareth Barry has been charged by The FA for a breach of its Rule E3 in that he used abusive and/or insulting words towards a match official following the Manchester City v Manchester United game on Sunday 9 December 2012.
> 
> Barry has until 4pm on Thursday 13 December 2012 to respond to the charge.
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/News/governance/2012/dec/gareth-barry-charged.aspx
> 
> :darkbarry


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> :bosscar1
> 
> Rafa gonna turn him into the new :lucas
> 
> *PS. Whoever made the new smilies *(Y)


ohey (Y)

the Lucas smiley is going to get the biggest workout this season if he doesn't get injured :lucas


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:brodgers - what is this tiny shit?




















So...Rooney to play shit and get sent off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Will mark soooooooooooooooooooooooooo HARD if Sunderland win.

WTF do United want? An apology? Jackasses.

God forbid anyone laugh at United celebrating at nothing like fools.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

There was a disappointing lack of support from British club's fans today regarding the concept of safe standing, unfortunately that includes us:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20679867

Hopefully when the trials do happen it will lead to widespread acceptance and legalisation. I would love to be able to stand in the Barclay without some mini Hitler of a steward constantly telling me to sit down.

Off to the game now, enjoy whatever footy you're watching tonight everybody!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The one Premier League club to back the safe standing?

BRAVE VILLA.

Unfortunately for you, *AndreBaker*, tonight you go up against a DARK VILLA :darkheskey

Good luck to both you and Hams.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arsenal players will be confused as fuck tonight , as to how they've flown for 45 minutes and managed to get to downtown Islamabad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Arsenal players will be confused as fuck tonight , as to how they've flown for 45 minutes and managed to get to downtown Islamabad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Will mark soooooooooooooooooooooooooo HARD if Sunderland win.
> 
> WTF do United want? An apology? Jackasses.
> 
> God forbid anyone laugh at United celebrating at nothing like fools.


I doubt they want an apology for it but there's nothing wrong with wanting some revenge for it and using it as a motivational tool. If somebody was laughing at me when I had just received some crushing news, I'd be pissed and I'd remember it.

That said, it's obvious Sunderland will take points off us now. Bastards.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Silent Alarm said:


> I doubt they want an apology for it but there's nothing wrong with wanting some revenge for it and using it as a motivational tool. If somebody was laughing at me when I had just received some crushing news, I'd be pissed and I'd remember it.
> 
> That said, it's obvious Sunderland will take points off us now. Bastards.


You would have laughed if you were a Sunderland fan though, no?

It was hilarious. Particularly the massive smile on Phil Jones face and then the quick turn of despair was a joy to behold.

You will smash them. It's at Old Trafford. Even if it was at the SoL you would have smashed them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> It was hilarious. Particularly the massive smile on Phil Jones face and then the quick turn of despair was a joy to behold.
> .


Think thats why Jones particularly enjoyed sunday's result


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> *You would have laughed if you were a Sunderland fan though, no?*
> 
> It was hilarious. Particularly the massive smile on Phil Jones face and then the quick turn of despair was a joy to behold.
> 
> You will smash them. It's at Old Trafford. Even if it was at the SoL you would have smashed them.


Obviously, but if you're on the other end of it then you're gonna be pissed off. It's normal if Fergie and the players want to smash Sunderland now.

Same with the fans, I'm sure Sunderland are top of a lot of United fans wishlist for relegation this season. They're second in mine, just behind QPR, even though they have Park and Fabio.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> There was a disappointing lack of support from British club's fans today regarding the concept of safe standing, unfortunately that includes us:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20679867
> 
> Hopefully when the trials do happen it will lead to widespread acceptance and legalisation. I would love to be able to stand in the Barclay without some mini Hitler of a steward constantly telling me to sit down.
> 
> Off to the game now, enjoy whatever footy you're watching tonight everybody!


Here here. Sadly the entire staple of modern British society is to moan enough to voice our opinion, and then proceed to hope somebody else takes the time and effort to sorting it for us. An option to stand or sit at football is regularly popular when surveys/polls are undertaken and when the Tories won the election and gave people the chance online to petition possible legislation for them to consider, the standing measure was again one of the most popular (I'd say the most popular, but don't have access to stats to back that assertion, so I'll leave it at highly popular).

No surprise the Premier League don't back it. Standing equates freedom and would lead to cheaper tickets and a chance for more working class fans to attend games. The Premier League have worked hard to cater to 'a diverse audience' and are perfectly happy to see more and more families and affluent individuals paying the ridiculously inflated premier league prices. The fact these fans will sit down and not question stewards and their baffling approach to 'ensuring ground regulations are met' makes them even more appealing. 

The Premier League is a rich man's game and the bosses have no understanding of the ordinary working man and are just basing their claims on a refusal to alter their current model.

Standing isn't unsafe and its mind-boggling people even try to argue otherwise. That's not a case of me trying to say if you don't want standing you're deluded, since people are entitled to their own opinion. They should however present a better argument that isn't founded on utter nonsense. There are no recorded injuries/deaths from people standing at football. 

Man Utd and Aston Villa successfully challenged the Local Council's threats to close off sections of their grounds where there was persistant standing on the basis no court would rule against them. The local Council's don't even use 'safety' as an argument anymore, instead they focus more on beliefs that a return to standing will incite more hooliganism and prove harder for police in identifying offenders. Quite pathetic when you consider that high prices, stricter measures imposed on police in tackling trouble-makers combined with stricter sentences and more prominent CCTV have all but curbed hooliganism (at least inside and around football grounds). The rail-seat system still has an allocated seat per person, so once again the argument that offenders will slip through the grasp of stewards and officers is naive and foolish.

As for this woman:



Margaret Aspinall said:


> "There are 96 reasons why it should not be allowed," said Margaret Aspinall, whose son died at Hillsborough.
> 
> "Standing should never, ever come back. I do not think there is anything safe about standing.
> 
> "I feel insulted that people are trying to fight for justice for Hillsborough while this campaign is growing."


FUCK OFF. I have deep respect for why she is opposed to standing after losing her son to Hillsbrough. But for fuck's sake, she shouldn't be allowed to engage in such discussion when she proves time and time again to be clueless as to what model of standing the FSF are trying to implement. 

This is a woman who said they'd have to bring fences back if standing ever returned, that foolish and utterly absurd statement demonstrates her level of intellect on this matter. She's clueless and inept and sadly (without trying to be offensive) relies solely on using the death of 96 fans as a way to stifle and eliminate discussion. She continually refuses to accept the German approach and its sterling success and just piddles a bunch of half-hearted statements about respecting the 96 and 'standing being an insult to their memory'.

Like I said, I would never expect her to be pro-standing (even if standing in no way cost her the life of her son) but she's too clueless on the matter to be allowed to speak so prominently. The campaign is founded on exemplary merit and can be debated rationally on numerous levels, only for people like her to always allow for other clueless folk to weigh into any debate and bring up Hillsbrough when it has no purpose to 'safe standing'.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Silent Alarm said:


> Obviously, but if you're on the other end of it then you're gonna be pissed off. It's normal if Fergie and the players want to smash Sunderland now.
> 
> Same with the fans, I'm sure Sunderland are top of a lot of United fans wishlist for relegation this season. They're second in mine, just behind QPR, even though they have Park and Fabio.


Can definitely understand wanting to see QPR go down. The team literally stopped giving a shit when they learned Bolton did not win and the fans were cheering for the City goals and then the players were hugging City players after the game.

I just don't really see whar Sunderland did wrong. I mean you guys were half celebrating that you _won_ the league. Then you were in shock to hear the City winner. Then the Sunderland laughs came. Doesn't seem like Sunderland overdid it.

Well that's how I think events went. If they were cheering for City throughout the match then fair enough, I can see why United would be pissed off.

I dunno. Maybe I'm just hating.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Personally speaking I don't see what Sunderland fans did that any other fans wouldn't have done in the exact same situation. I mean I appreciate why United fans at the time would be pissed off, losing the title on the last day of the season to your local and most personal rivals would hurt enough without some Mackems taunting you across the divide.

That being said its banter and English football is based on taunting and winding up the opposition. You get this in North/South games, Welsh teams vs English teams, Premier League teams vs lower league opponents in the cups etc. I mean United fans were joining in chants with Hull fans on the last day of the 08/09 season and taking great pleasure in Newcastle being relegated. Villa fans despite having no real personal rivalry where doing their best to taunt and ridicule the Geordies on the last day and took great delight in sending them down.

That being said Sunderland fans do notoriously have a weird obsession with 'getting one over' on United fans. They're one of the few teams to have sang You'll Never Walk Alone at Old Trafford to try and get a stir out of United fans. Personally speaking I've never found the wit in singing another teams' anthem, especially given Sunderland will heckle and abuse Liverpool fans whenever they play them in a season, so it comes off rather cringey.

United fans would have done the exact same though if Sunderland were relegated on the last day by virtue of another result.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

One thing I don't understand about the whole "Standing" debate is that how can you allow standing at gig/concerts where you often see people at the very front squished against the barricade's for the duration of the show and depending on what type of gig you are at then most pits as well but not allow standing in football grounds where the only real movement is when there's a goal scored.

Yeah Hillsborough was a tragic event but one that could been avoided if it wasn't for Human Error/Bad Policing


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> One thing I don't understand about the whole "Standing" debate is that how can you allow standing at gig/concerts where you often see people at the very front squished against the barricade's for the duration of the show and depending on what type of gig you are at then most pits as well but not allow standing in football grounds where the only real movement is when there's a goal scored.
> 
> Yeah Hillsborough was a tragic event but one that could been avoided if it wasn't for Human Error/Bad Policing


Yup, it is a fascinating hypocricy and gets worse when you factor in the alcohol and drugs that a lot of people at a music gig are on as well as the design meaning moshing is common and easy to have someone potentially trampled on.

It all stems from football fans and their reputation which puts them on a pedastal of 'high risk behaviour' compared to other sports. Police and politicians have a terribly biased and pre-conceived belief of what your average football fan is like and far too many tar the majority with the same brush associated with a minority.

The Hillsborough argument is just a very lazy argument. I'm not saying she shouldn't be entitled to not want standing, but she can't be allowed to present her claims when they have no depth or basis to them aside from 'its disrespectful to the memory of my dead son'. Any debate should range on whether current areas can be converted to these rail seat models (they can), whether there is a satisfactory belief the current measures and surveillance will mean any talk of hooliganism returing is foolish (there is) and whether there exists demand for the measure (there does).

Its just disheartening to hear people from the FSF and fans in general speak openly and honestly and make well reasoned arguments that logically make more sense and counter any opposing view from those opposed to safe standing..only to see their well reasoned arguments be invalidated by statements such as 'its disrespectful to the 96 and their memory' which obviously connect with your casual listener on a more personal basis despite having no relevance to the discussion. If Aspinall actually made well argued points backing her opinion I wouldn't be so critical of her, but the fact is she relies on these general Hillsborough statements to rubbish safe standing in spite of the well made reasons for implenting the scheme.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> One thing I don't understand about the whole "Standing" debate is that *how can you allow standing at gig/concerts where you often see people at the very front squished against the barricade's* for the duration of the show and depending on what type of gig you are at then most pits as well but not allow standing in football grounds where the only real movement is when there's a goal scored.
> 
> Yeah Hillsborough was a tragic event but one that could been avoided if it wasn't for Human Error/Bad Policing


Exactly. I said about a month ago how ridiculous is that you can stand at football stadiums for gigs but can't for matches. It's disgusting.

Clubs won't want to remove seated areas and may for new standing areas to be brought in, no chance. That's the main issue now unless safety's a concern at lower league grounds who have terracing, which it clearly isn't. People need to get off their high horse about Hillsborough. It wasn't caused by terracing, poor organisation & overcrowding, as simple as that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Agree w/ Segunda, got no ill will against Sunderland fans (for that incident), would quite happily watch QPR get smashed every week. 

The standing terrace debate is clearly one decided by emotion, properly regulated and controlled there is no problem with having a standing area. Look at how well it works in Germany.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It should be noted as well that most German models don't even remove the seats. They bolt them down for league matches, and have the crush barriers in place to allow for more room in each row and prevent crushing (as explained in the article AndreBaker linked) and then un-bolt them for International and European matches where UEFA/FIFA regulations require the seats to be in place (though it doesn't affect the level of standing).






A handy video explaining rail seats and the Safe Standing debate.






Fan made independent documentary. Gives you a good idea about how popular it is, why fans believe the authorities/police don't want it to happen and even allows you to see it from a police officer's perspective.






Includes a discussion with a Dortmund supporter and gives you their argument on the whole debate.






An overview of the German model.


Should point out its not traditional 'terracing' that's being asked for. In many ways its simply converting current areas into rail seat areas, i.e placing crush barriers as opposed to removing the seats. Many engineers and architechts have gone on record that it can be done in a cost effective manner and that many of the more modern stadiums are convertible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GERVINHO!

:lmao

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gervinho provides endless laughter.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gervinho is probably the worst player I've seen in an Arsenal shirt


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mertesacker being dominated in the air by our centre forward who used to work in the co-op a few seasons back. Priceless.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oh for shame. Wilshere looks hurt. Couldn't happen to a nicer lad.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Dale said:


> Mertesacker being dominated in the air by our centre forward who used to work in the co-op a few seasons back. Priceless.


Bradford City fan I take it? , Can't believe a Bermuda International and an ex Co-op/Guiseley player are giving the Arsenal back four a run around.



Cookie Monster said:


> Oh for shame. Wilshere looks hurt. Couldn't happen to a nicer lad.


No worries, he'll numb the pain with some cocaine later :wenger.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm still baffled as to why a retard from the ivory coast is at striker and the fifth highest scorer in the bundesliga last year is on the wing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah what a finish that was from Gibbs (wtf?)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bullshit. Santa's not a Manc


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

As for a general sensible debate on standing at football, it always seems to get derailed when someone says the word 'Hillsborough'...almost end of argument.

Every right thinking person has the utmost sympathy with the families/ friends of that terrible tragedy but to suggest that anybody shouldn't investigate standing as a possibility is seen as disrespecting this tragic event is wrong.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damn those germans and their industry and superiority in almost every facet

also, a full strength arsenal 11 trailing to a league 2 team is pretty goddamn funny


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Bradford City fan I take it? , Can't believe a Bermuda International and an ex Co-op/Guiseley player are giving the Arsenal back four a run around.


Yes sir  All I wanted for tonight was us to put up a fight regardless of the result and we're doing just that.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Can ramsey just fuck off please.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Nige™ said:


> Exactly. I said about a month ago how ridiculous is that you can stand at football stadiums for gigs but can't for matches. It's disgusting.
> 
> Clubs won't want to remove seated areas and may for new standing areas to be brought in, no chance. That's the main issue now unless safety's a concern at lower league grounds who have terracing, which it clearly isn't. People need to get off their high horse about Hillsborough. It wasn't caused by terracing, poor organisation & overcrowding, as simple as that.


Are you saying it wasn't caused by terracing, poor organisation and crowding as a combined three or are you saying it wasn't caused by terracing, it was caused by poor organisation and overcrowding?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

arsenal playing that thug football against poor innocent bradford

gervinho should be taken out behind the shed and have his head blown off


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










STEALING A PROFESSION.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CZECH MESSI coming on, ox for podolski jesus christ.


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Ox doing more in those seconds than Ramsey did the whole game.

70 minutes to get a shot on target :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Can definitely understand wanting to see QPR go down. The team literally stopped giving a shit when they learned Bolton did not win and the fans were cheering for the City goals and then the players were hugging City players after the game.
> 
> I just don't really see whar Sunderland did wrong. I mean you guys were half celebrating that you _won_ the league. Then you were in shock to hear the City winner. Then the Sunderland laughs came. Doesn't seem like Sunderland overdid it.
> 
> Well that's how I think events went. If they were cheering for City throughout the match then fair enough, I can see why United would be pissed off.
> 
> I dunno. Maybe I'm just hating.


Initially I didn't want QPR to go down because of last season, it was because Hughes is a cunt but Shaun Derry gave an interview a few weeks back on Talksport where he admitted that once they found out they were safe, they took their foot off the gas.

So QPR are top of my shit list. I hope they get relegated and I hope the huge wages they're paying to players cripple them in the Championship.

Yeah, I'm bitter.


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Knew it


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

FINALLY


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

"the comeback kings" :lmao


they're playing Bradford


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

oh look, arsenal score from a cross

QUICK, LETS GO BACK PASSING AROUND AND INTO THE BOX


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

KEL from Kenan and Kel is coming on for bradford


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wilshere and Cazorla are the only 2 to have been worth a damn for Arsenal tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bradford City have won their last eight penalty shootouts in all competitions


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sessegnon as FF captain. :mark:

85 points this week. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BRAVE villa wrapped up a good BRAVE 4-1 win


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bradford fans to Arsenal fans: "He left cos you're shit, he left cos you're shiit, Robin Van Persie, He left cos your shit."


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I thought they were saying he licks his own shit


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm going to die inside a little bit if we lose to a goal from someone shit like Gervinho or Chamakh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> Think thats why Jones particularly enjoyed sunday's result


nothing can remove how fucking funny it was to see him with his shirt off celebrating, only to be heartbroken. he can have his win.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucks sake, didn't want pens at all.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bradford fans to Arsenal fans: "He left cos you're shit, he left cos you're shiit, Robin Van Persie, He left cos your shit."


Thats brilliant!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:neuer PELANTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SAVED

:lmao this is hilarious


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lets all laugh at Arsenal!!! Haha!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ha ha The Verminator miss's his peno!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Very embarrassing.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao

The biggest League Cup upset since Grimsby Town beat Tottenham


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rvp


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Never ever should of come down to that against a league 2 side. Shocking.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

meh. we're going to lose to someone eventually anyway.

who gives a shit when arsenal loses nowadays. common occurrences.

we're a mid-level prem club. they lose.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/

:wenger


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I can't believe that result.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger

Now that Arsenal are out it clears the path for El Nino to add to his legendary trophy cabinet :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

DUKEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

this must keep in line with arsenal's business plan

football. not important.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wenger out!!!!!!!


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So fucking annoyed. Such an embarrassing result. Our only realistic chance of winning a trophy this season and we fuck that up against a league 2 team. Hope Bradford rot in league 2 for many years.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CRISIS


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Merry Mikey Damage said:


> meh. we're going to lose to someone eventually anyway.
> 
> who gives a shit when arsenal loses nowadays. common occurrences.
> 
> we're a mid-level prem club. they lose.


You had a genuine chance to win this trophy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's not a crisis. A crisis implicates ambition. City and Chelsea flaming out in the CL is sorta a crisis. They have ambition. They want to win trophies. 

We want to make money. Which we are. So, yeah. Not a crisis according to the club. Team is performing just the board intends.

Shitty. I hate the business-approach for Arsenal. Sickens me. Why take a stake into the club...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Kintaro said:


> So fucking annoyed. Such an embarrassing result. Our only realistic chance of winning a trophy this season and we fuck that up against a league 2 team. Hope Bradford rot in league 2 for many years.


keep going and you'll join them


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/
> 
> :wenger


Haha what a joke club, bring on all the empty trophy cabinet jibes. Haven't won anything for 7 and a half years, how embarrassing.

:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Schalke have told Arsenal and LFC they can forget about trying to sign Klass Jan Huntelaar during the January transfer window


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Kintaro said:


> So fucking annoyed. Such an embarrassing result. Our only realistic chance of winning a trophy this season and we fuck that up against a league 2 team. *Hope Bradford rot in league 2 for many years.*


Why? Because they knocked you of the League Cup? 

Bradford played very well during the 90 minutes, there forward pairing were excellent and the formula for there success was so simple, long ball to the taller center forward who wins the header and smaller and quicker forward collects and attacks the goal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Kintaro said:


> Hope Bradford rot in league 2 for many years.


unk2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Surely being successful on the pitch will equal more revenue for the club?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Kintaro said:


> So fucking annoyed. Such an embarrassing result. Our only realistic chance of winning a trophy this season and we fuck that up against a league 2 team. Hope Bradford rot in league 2 for many years.


:lmao so much butt hurt.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Magsimus said:


> Haha what a joke club, bring on all the empty trophy cabinet jibes. Haven't won anything for 7 and a half years, how embarrassing.
> 
> :side:


:Cisse


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We need some fucking depth, poor player performances aren't Wengers fault, the only person who should replace him is Pep, hopefully this inspires him to actually buy some players in January.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Surely being successful on the pitch will equal more revenue for the club?


It will cost more to invest in better players and then it's still not a guarantee they'll taste success, as they're playing in a very competative league.

It's worth the risk (not to the detriment of the club long term), but Arsenal board clearly aren't prepared to take it.


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What makes the victory all the more sweeter is there's no excuses Arsenal can spurt out. They had literally their first team out, the pitch was fine and there was no controversial decisions. We did what he had to do, we worked and defended well.

Just hope Chelsea go through now and we draw them. Don't fancy going out to an Aston Villa or 'Boro after the elation of winning this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wenger: "I can't fault the team's effort - you have to give credit to Bradford. I don't think it's a lack of quality. We'll get over it."

well no. they either didn't try hard enough or aren't good enough to beat a league 2 team. it's not like you put out a weak side arsene (altho you can argue gervinho and chamakh wouldn't make league 2).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






not bad for a bunch of mercenaries.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

#SaveUsThierry 

I'd give a big toe to have RVP back, exactly what we needed today and still need, someone who will just KICK IT IN THE GOAL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

From a Danish under 16 player



> I talk to Terry almost every day. He has even been so patched to drive me home a few times. He really takes care of us at the Academy. In the beginning I was a little surprised by his warm interest, but it has come even more surprise to me that the interest hangs on.
> 
> In a way, John Terry a role model. I feel he is trying to help me as much as he can. Therefore, it is my clear goal to follow in his footsteps.
> 
> Last week, he sat and played chess with one of the academy players. Terry may seem hard when you see him on TV, but he is absolutely fantastic to us young players.


It should also be noted he tries to attend as many under 18 and under 21 games possible

LEADER OF MEN (and children) :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> not bad for a bunch of mercenaries.


That's nice.










:torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Mail are Star are going with Walcott to united, erm no thanks


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> From a Danish under 16 player
> 
> 
> 
> It should also be noted he tries to attend as many under 18 and under 21 games possible
> 
> LEADER OF MEN (and children) :terry


Someone has to look after the next generation of wags.

:bridge


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wenger's teams are just losers nowadays. Until he goes, Arsenal will continue to be losers. And even when he's gone and they don't win anything, at least we don't have to hear that "Arsene knows best" bullshit any longer. That's a victory in itself.


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> Wenger: "I can't fault the team's effort - you have to give credit to Bradford. I don't think it's a lack of quality. We'll get over it."
> 
> well no. they either didn't try hard enough or aren't good enough to beat a league 2 team. it's not like you put out a weak side arsene (altho you can argue gervinho and chamakh wouldn't make league 2).


 I actually felt for Arsene tonight, he put out literally his strongest side and they gave him nothing back. Wilshere looked to be trying his bollocks off and if the rest of the team had his urgency then they may have won tonight. I admire that Arsene wants to defend his players but you just went out to a League 2 club for fucks sake, how about you call a spade a spade and say it was a disgraceful night for the club without taking anything from us Bradford lot. People may actually get a shred of respect back for him then instead of pretending everything is fine and dandy.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

READING BEATEN CRISIS AVERTED.



Missed the game since I had work but whatever 3 goals and 3 points will do me nicely. Now to lose that at Old Trafford.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> From a Danish under 16 player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to Terry almost every day. He has even been so patched to drive me home a few times. He really takes care of us at the Academy. In the beginning I was a little surprised by his warm interest, but it has come even more surprise to me that the interest hangs on.
> 
> In a way, John Terry a role model. I feel he is trying to help me as much as he can. Therefore, it is my clear goal to follow in his footsteps.
> 
> *Last week, he sat and played chess with one of the academy players*. Terry may seem hard when you see him on TV, but he is absolutely fantastic to us young players.
> 
> 
> 
> It should also be noted he tries to attend as many under 18 and under 21 games possible
> 
> LEADER OF MEN (and children) :terry
Click to expand...

Bet Terry insisted on using the white pieces :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






:lol :lol :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Jack killed himself trying to do something today. Cazorla is a step above every other arsenal player in terms of talent. Everyone else was garbage

Chess is a gentleman game. Afterall, the white pieces always go first...


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arsenal are too funny


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Man it's days like this I wish Gunner and Stringer were still posting here.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What I don't get is why up til now people still don't realize that Wenger is not the type that buys established/world class big name players, and he's always been like that. He invests in young promising players and develops them into world class players(most of the time). 

Unfortunately for him, he wasn't able to reap the rewards of his 'investments' for the past few seasons, Fabregas left, Nasri after having one class season left, Clichy left, after establishing himself as a competent playmaker Alex Song left, and now RVP after having one good season at Arsenal left. Now imagine if all of these guys were still at Arsenal and are now hitting their peak forms... 































They still won't win a trophy. :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man it's days like this I wish Gunner and Stringer were still posting here.


:kobe c'mon you really think gunner was watching tonight, i think we all know where he was


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Get the fock in there! Norwich u got served brehs






:darkheskey


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Came across this when I searched "Stringer" 



SANTA SNRUB said:


> enjoy europa next season.


Post made on 07-13-2011 in reply to Joel

Prophet SNRUB


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You should search Samee in last years thread :hendo3


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Came across this when I searched "Stringer"
> 
> 
> 
> Post made on 07-13-2011 in reply to Joel
> 
> Prophet SNRUB


Try again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

not quite but i'll take it :side:

im still right :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> :kobe c'mon you really think gunner was watching tonight, i think we all know where he was












He had the right idea tbh :hesk2



Seven Sheps a-swimming said:


> You should search Samee in last years thread :hendo3


:jordan3 Ahh Saame/MMN V Stringer. That was some crazy shit


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The dark Villa were just too brave for us tonight. Lambert mugged us right off, Lowton and Lichaj as the wing backs were unplayable at times. Holman was also good, but was massively helped by the gaping hole exposed by our central midfielders (if you can call Howson that) infront of our centre halves. Villa were generally very good in possesion because of these short comings. Benteke was ace and Leon Barnett couldn't handle him at all. Having said that, there is a rumour that the words 'Leon Barnett' might be added into the next English thesauras as an alternative to 'useless cunt'. Dozy fucker that can't pass a football, how are you a professional?

The two young lads at centre half for Villa, Baker (suprised he's shit with a name like that) and Clark, were a bit poor I must say, but at least you can put that down to a lack of experience unlike some of our lot. The fact that a mostly static Morison consistently beat the offside trap says a lot anyway. Darren Bent was pathetic, summed up by his weak effort in a one one one with Bunn early on. Seriously, Villa improved immensely when Weimann came on and replaced him. Get rid of that disinterested ex-scummer Lambert, you don't need him.

As for us, only Bassong came off looking good from our defence. Tidy and calm in possesion and usually the one to mop up Tierney/Barnett's mistakes. I'm not sure whether he makes our other defenders look shit or if they make him look good. Come back to me later on that one. Bunn in goal was okay and made a few decent stops, but he's really hesitant and I can't help feel that we wouldn't be conceeding so many goals (7 in 2 games) if big John Ruddy was in goal.

Talking of conceeding goals, the absence of Alex Tettey has really weakened our defence. If you're going to play deep and compact then you need a quality CDM. Bradley Johnson is okay but can't do it by himself, Howson on the other hand is just simply playing in the wrong position, as previously alluded to. Snodgrass was excellent, he created our best chances and worked hard defensively. His end product has improved immensely over the last few games. Pilkington on the other flank was a waste of a shirt, he needs a rest by the look of things. Our midfield looked really unbalanced without little Wes out there, that should be no suprise to anybody who has seen much of us.

Up front Holt was typical 'fatty Holt', put himself about and put loads of pressure on the Villa centre halves and keeper (Given was shakey as fuck with his kicking) but failed to actually get in the box. Still waiting for Grant to recover from his annual pre season blow out, looks like that hefty new contract has afforded him a few more eating luxuries. Steve Morison was either international class or sunday league, something that was entirely based on whether he was interested or not at any particular moment, the sulky fucker. The goal he scored was reminiscent of his form last October - January before he decided that he couldn't be fucking bothered. He was also unlucky to have a good finish in the second half ruled out for offside. In between that he missed a couple of sitters and also displayed the control of a goth in raised platforms playing with a beach ball.

To be honest we were decent for the first hour and created just as many chances as the opposition in what was a highly entertaining match. After the second goal we just crumbled, something that wouldn't have happened with real characters and leaders present such as Ruddy, Tettey and Hoolahan. What's more gauling than anything is that fucking Bradford are through to the semi finals. You just know that Villa will somehow draw them. Fuckin warz!

*TL;DR*: Lambert's still a tactical genius, our reserves are shit, Leon Barnett is on the Iain Dowie vibe, Darren Bent resembles a teenager with depression and I fucking wish we had Benteke.

















Oh...and I still love Lambert, just a little bit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> :kobe c'mon you really think gunner was watching tonight, i think we all know where he was


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man it's days like this I wish Gunner and Stringer were still posting here.


:ti

A bad result for Arsenal considering they played quite a strong side. :wenger


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










There are no words...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Even 2 of the Bradford defenders facepalm, that's how bad it is. 

Reading literally have no hope. Thought they'd be better than this.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



God™;12368755 said:


> There are no words...












I actually don't mind Gervinho as a player but he couldn't score in a brothel. He panics so much in front of goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cheers Bradford.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Josh basically = Joel

GET OFF ME BACK :hendo4


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I really hate our fans at times. 'We want our Arsenal back' bullshit. If Wenger never arrived at Arsenal we'd probably be where Aston Villa are now. Has it never occurred to those morons that our form turned when they started singing that bullshit at Reading? The fans have created a negative atmosphere at the club, and that's hurting the team.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao @ Arsenal


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

When's Chelsea playing club world cup>?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



God™ said:


> There are no words...





















How the fuck is this guy a footballer playing for Arsenal :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gervhino reminds me of a young :heskey


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> I really hate our fans at times. 'We want our Arsenal back' bullshit. If Wenger never arrived at Arsenal we'd probably be where Aston Villa are now.


A time comes when the Legend has to end and it's quite obvious it's time for Wenger to go and it's time to change the club's policy. The players seem not to care about the result at all. We are the joke of EPL right now. Liverpool looks a lot better, 2 wins in a row and three wins in the last 6 games. At this rate Gunners will finish in the mid-table and we'll be glad to get Thursday night football next year. Besides who's fault is it that the best players leave the club? That means there's something wrong inside of it (management, wages and etc.). Also we have ridiculous ticket prices which shows once again how stupid the club is ran.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

except a young Heskey actually scored :hesk2


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Young Heskey > Gervinho

RUSH almost on 14,000 posts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

palmeri saying drogba to juve is close.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Beast :hesk2


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Silly of me to compare a legend to Gervhino


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> Young Heskey > Gervinho
> 
> RUSH almost on 14,000 posts.


:lucas


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great 14,000th post!


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> When's Chelsea playing club world cup>?


They play Monterrey tomorrow night, and if they win that, then the winner of Al-Ahly SC	vs Corinthians on Sunday night.



SANTA SNRUB said:


> palmeri saying drogba to juve is close.


Back to back champion :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Gervinho is entertaining but for all the wrong reasons. Great touch!


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


>


or in true gunner style


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Subbuteo memories, reconstructions of iconic footballing moments in figurine form:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/gallery/2012/dec/12/1?CMP=twt_gu#/?picture=400775407&index=0

Possibly the funniest one:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao

In unrelated news which only Hesk and TheIllusiveMan might enjoy, apparently Villa's support last night at Carrow Road was brilliant all game. I expected they'd take a good following with cheaper tickets always on offer in a cup fixture and with a bigger allocation then they'll get in the league fixture at Carrow Road. Doesn't hurt that they're also arguably the most underrated away support in the Premier League. People focus on United, Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea, Newcastle and to a lesser extent Spurs but forget Villa generally take good numbers everywhere even in their 'poor' seasons and have a generally loyal following. I know a couple of lads who go away regularly with them and they always seem to have some great stories.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, they were excellent. I think they sent back a couple hundred tickets but they were still brilliant regardless of that. The chants of 'que sera' outside Carra after the game were a bit galling, but we would have certainly done the same if we had won!

Our support was shit last night because there were too many young children who were were accompanied by their non-supporter parents. Tried getting a few chants going in the south stand (Jarrold) but people were only getting involved with 'on the ball city'. Norfolk people are generally very reserved, but last nights home atmosphere was crap. Villa deserved to go through because they had more spirit on the pitch and off it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Yeah, they were excellent. I think they sent back a couple hundred tickets but they were still brilliant regardless of that. The chants of 'que sera' outside Carra after the game were a bit galling, but we would have certainly done the same if we had won!
> 
> Our support was shit last night because there were too many young children who were were accompanied by their non-supporter parents. Tried getting a few chants going in the south stand (Jarrold) but people were only getting involved with 'on the ball city'. Norfolk people are generally very reserved, but last nights home atmosphere was crap. Villa deserved to go through because they had more spirit on the pitch and off it.


One of them was praising the length 'Paul Lambert's Claret & Blue Army' went on for. He might be exaggerating but he claimed nearly the entire stand at one point were doing it in unison for upwards of 15 minutes. I recall him saying the same when they played Blackburn away in the semi a couple of years back (when it was Martin O'Neill's Claret & Blue Army) when they got to Wembley but lost in the final.

Tbh I'd have expected them to out-sing you last night. Not as a knock against Norwich, but more the fact that a) they had 3000ish, b) tickets were cheaper and c) a more hardcore element were gonna travel as opposed to those making the league trip who probably will be a bit less vocal. Cup matches usually always ensure a good hardcore following since so many people will not bother with the game for a number of reasons (midweek, length of travel meaning trains after game are impossible). You'd have comfortably outsang them in the reverse fixture. Away fans have the benefit of being in one section so there's consistent noise, whereas home fans are spread around the ground and mixed between vocal supporters and as you said 'non-supporting folk' there simply to watch the game and join in sparesely song wise.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lol :lol :wenger.


Missed all the fun on here yesterday no doubt.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2...referees-stoke


> Tony Pulis has held talks with Mike Riley, manager of the Professional Game Match officials board, after claiming that Stoke City players are treated differently by officials from the opposition. The Stoke manager feels too many referees are going into games involving his side with preconceived ideas about their style of play. He believes this is why Stoke are bottom of the Premier League fair play table with 32 yellow and three red cards this season.
> 
> Pulis claims Ciaran Clark's challenge on the Stoke midfielder Glenn Whelan at the weekend would have resulted in a red card had it been committed by one of his players. In the event the Aston Villa defender was not punished.
> 
> Pulis told the Stoke Sentinel: "I have spoken to Mike Riley this week. I find the whole situation disappointing week after week. Look at the incidents where our players are being booked or sent off, then compare them with similar incidents involving others that are going unpunished. There was the Clark one on Glenn at Villa.
> 
> "All we have ever asked is to be treated the same as everyone else but there are preconceptions about us that are unfair."
> 
> Pulis also wants high-profile football managers such as Arsenal's Arsène Wenger to lead the fight against players diving.
> 
> Pulis said: "It won't come from Tony Pulis or Steve Clarke [West Bromwich Albion manager]. It will be interesting to see what Arsène Wenger and others will make of it because they are the ones who have power in football. You have to ban these players for three games; they will soon stop diving."


:terry


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Gervhino reminds me of a young :heskey


I think a lot of people seem to forget how good Heskey was at Leicester and early on in his Liverpool days. I think he had a great spell at either Birmingham or Wigan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*









:lmao :lmao

Kolo taking a different approach to andre santos in wanting :rvp shirt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Used to be always frightened playing Leicester when Heskey was around.

Don't get me started on that bastard Steve Guppy. Do not get me started!


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Used to be always frightened playing Leicester when Heskey was around.
> 
> Don't get me started on that bastard Steve Guppy. Do not get me started!


You should still be frightened with Jamie Vardy up front!!! :side:

He used to play for my local team


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We have Steve Guppy training our wingers. And Connor Wickham for some reason.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So is Chelsea playing in EPL thisweek? It says we are playing Southampton on the 16th but it's not showing up on the epl website??


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I don't think they are. They have the club world cup.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

um, no

we have a club world cup game tomorrow, then the final


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WOOLCOCK said:


> One of them was praising the length 'Paul Lambert's Claret & Blue Army' went on for. He might be exaggerating but he claimed nearly the entire stand at one point were doing it in unison for upwards of 15 minutes. I recall him saying the same when they played Blackburn away in the semi a couple of years back (when it was Martin O'Neill's Claret & Blue Army) when they got to Wembley but lost in the final.
> 
> Tbh I'd have expected them to out-sing you last night. Not as a knock against Norwich, but more the fact that a) they had 3000ish, b) tickets were cheaper and c) a more hardcore element were gonna travel as opposed to those making the league trip who probably will be a bit less vocal. Cup matches usually always ensure a good hardcore following since so many people will not bother with the game for a number of reasons (midweek, length of travel meaning trains after game are impossible). You'd have comfortably outsang them in the reverse fixture. Away fans have the benefit of being in one section so there's consistent noise, whereas home fans are spread around the ground and mixed between vocal supporters and as you said 'non-supporting folk' there simply to watch the game and join in sparesely song wise.


Fifteen minutes is a bit of exaggeration, although it would feel like that, repeating the same line over and over again. I'd say something like five to ten minutes. Still, it was rather impressive support.

You would expect the away aupport to be more vocal in any situation, but we were especially quiet last night due to the sheer mass of non supporters. If the Villa fans were quiet then chances were that the entire crowd was silent. Poor stuff.

The reason that there were so many casuals last night was because Norwich are traditionally shit in the cups (that was our best cup run since 1992. Twenty years!) and the majority of season ticket holders tend to not bother going. That poor attitude from our supporters is a reflection of the clubs woeful approach to cup competitions over the past two decades. Even last night we fielded what was essentially a reserve side. Some things never change.

I do live in hope that one day we will take the cups seriously again.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> I don't think they are. They have the club world cup.





RamaDead said:


> um, no
> 
> we have a club world cup game tomorrow, then the final


Ok Thanks


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> So is Chelsea playing in EPL thisweek? It says we are playing Southampton on the 16th but it's not showing up on the epl website??


Nope. We're playing Club World Cup tomorrow. If we advance to the final, we're gonna play it on Sunday, which is the 16th of this month. No EPL game for us this week. Would have loved to see us get the momentum going plus whether :torres will be back again or not :terry


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Luiz starting in midfield for Club World Cup.

Haha.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Brilliant goal there by :mata. Great build up. Nice flick by Oscar.

Not sure if this is the right thread :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










i laughed for a long time at this. richard THE MAIN MAN wright in hot demand


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Only just woke up and switched to the Chelsea match and they are singing David Luiz praises and correct me if I'm wrong but when Luiz first signed for Chelsea in Ancelotti's final season didn't he play in that Holding Midfield role and then AVB started playing him at center back?

EDIT: :lmao the BBC refuses to sell a Torres goal


----------



## TwistedFirestarter

I'm still in shock about the result of Bradford vs Arsenal. 

How did Bradford only win on penalties?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres

He's back


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

TOP GUNS


:mata :torres :mata


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> Only just woke up and switched to the Chelsea match and they are singing David Luiz praises and correct me if I'm wrong but when Luiz first signed for Chelsea in Ancelotti's final season didn't he play in that Holding Midfield role and then AVB started playing him at center back?
> 
> EDIT: :lmao the BBC refuses to sell a Torres goal


Nah. He's been a centre back his whole career.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hazard is pure class. Although his chance in the first half should've been buried.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Missed the Chelsea match but still :torres

He's back


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So ep apparently prefers a move to Arsenal.

No way in hell :wenger gets sacked though unless he lets his contract run out at the end of the summer or voluntarily steps out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao Big Sexy !!


Pep and Jose both want fergie's job. Pep isn't going to go to arsenal, city or chelsea. I can see Jose at city tho. Imagine those 2 squaring off in the manchester Derby. There'd be a full scale riot and those 2 would probably start it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The thought of pep wanting arsenal over united and city :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

To be honest, I don't see why him favouring Arsenal is too silly. They've got a good set-up there in regards to not pissing away money and their philosophy is something he'd be in favour of. Obviously they're a level behind United and City in terms of the squad they have but if he's given the chance, and funds, to ship out the shit and bring in who he desires then I don't see why it'd be odd. They're not suddenly a mid-table side because they were beaten in a one off game against a terrible team; they're still the 4th best team in the country.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

And we play his type of football.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That's what I meant with philosophy; not sure why I worded it like I'm smarter than I actually am though. Plus, we need a new striker off them when RVP retires so with Pep as a coach, they're bound to be good to steal from again :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This philosophy bollocks if pep is serious about it no matter who he ends up at he will get them to play that way regardless if they do or not and i was not saying he would not go their but if it was a straight choice between the two manchesters and the gunners and even chelsea i'd have a hard time believing he'd choose arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The idea of Pep wanting Arsenal over the other guys isn't stupid at all. Arsenal even with their mini crises is still a huge club and hitting some good heights. Plus the squad is pretty solid and he could do magic with it. 

Only other club I could see him choosing over them is Maybe Man U. Pretty much would rule out City and even Chelsea tbh.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea was superb today


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The idea of Pep wanting Arsenal over the other guys isn't stupid at all. Arsenal even with their mini crises is still a huge club and hitting some good heights. Plus the squad is pretty solid and he could do magic with it.
> 
> Only other club I could see him choosing over them is Maybe Man U. Pretty much would rule out City and even Chelsea tbh.


he'll come to liverpool :vince2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What do people not understand i'm not saying arsenal ain't a big club or he would not want to manage them imo if it's a choice between the big 4 in england he would not pick arsenal again only my opinion.

Unlikely all 3 jobs will be available at the same time anyway so pointless debate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's not as though Ferguson is retiring anytime soon, so why even bother putting United in the frame?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

If Wenger wins the fa cup and/or finishes 3rd/4th then he'll probably get a new deal, if mancini wins the prem again he won't be sacked.

Fergie retiring no comment.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I can't see Pep going to a club that wouldn't give him huge funds to spend, mostly to shape the team into his style of play, but also because there was big money spent during his time at Barca and I imagine he'd be accustomed to certain guarantees about squad improvement.

I can't see Arsenal giving him that kind of guarantee on transfer spending.

Although, you never know, maybe the guy wants a completely fresh challenge. Like when you have your team on Fifa career mode than wins the PL, CL & FA Cup every season so you start a new game at Aldershot just to push yourself. Sort of.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He should be the next hartlepool manager then, cracking challenge.

All this will be hilarious when he goes to someone like PSG (Unlikely though since lord zlatan is there)


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> What do people not understand i'm not saying arsenal ain't a big club or he would not want to manage them imo if it's a choice between the big 4 in england he would not pick arsenal again only my opinion.
> 
> Unlikely all 3 jobs will be available at the same time anyway so pointless debate.


No one said you said that though Bruh :side: I just disagreed with you saying that the thought of him picking Arsenal over the Manchester Clubs wouldn't happen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I cba going back a page but i'm not sure if i said it would not happen i'd just find it hilarious, of course correct me if i did.

Nevermind i did say he wouldn't choose them over united/city :terry.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Jose will never ever manage city with barca guys who despise the cunt at the helm. they chose pep over him because they didn't like his character then, he's only gotten worse


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

"the thought of Pep choosing arsenal over united or city *laughing smiley*" - that definitely suggests you think the chance of it happening is slim. If he wasn't at United, I'd like to see him at Arsenal just so they can be decent rivals again.

Saying that, I could see Klopp at Arsenal too - if he ever fancied leaving Dortmund.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

id gladly take back jose

cunt manager for cunt club :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pep's probably going to Bayern anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well if i'm wrong come jan, the summer, 2 years time then fair enough but i'll stand by my opinion until that day.

And no i don't want him at arsenal or any of united's rivals/potential rivals. Wait to replace fergie or manage a foreign club please pep.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What players/positions do people want in Jan?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CM :fergie and winger.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CM and striker










enjoyed this, especially the first one :fergie


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Centre mid. Literally anyone, just a signing to bolster that area would be fine.

Realistically, we'll sign another striker or two, and maybe a winger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> What players/positions do people want in Jan?


Another Winger and a couple strikers would do me nicely. Hey Joel/Redead how much for Sturridge. Looks like you wont be needing him now that :torres is back


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

United has no doubt the most amount of shit bandwagon fans.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres

seeing how well borini worked out for you guys, you can have floppy McNoPass too


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I just want a winger that isn't gervinho :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> I just want a winger that isn't gervinho :side:












How could you not want him. In all honesty though, he isn't that bad. He just panics in front of goal but he's good when he's confident. 

We definitely need a striker and a winger. Apart from that, every other position is fine. If we don't sign a striker or winger in January, I'll be shattered.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Also wish Theo would stop being a jackass and SIGN DA TING (apparently podolski sings the song to him in training :lol)
And I also want Arsene to play Podolski upfront where he should be.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dunno what happened to Gervinho tbh. The guy wasn't too bad when he first joined in 2011 but then just kinda went shit.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I remember us being linked with Gervinho before signing for Arsenal but then again we are linked with every single player in the world. It looks as though Joe Cole (> messi) might be leaving in January. 

To be honest, I would start Joe Cole this week considering he's been in decent form and he's better than Downing on the wing.

I would go for..

Reina
Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique (Downing if jose is injured)
Sterling Lucas Allen Cole
Gerrard
Suarez


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Tbf to him though he does actually have 8 goals this season already (all competitions)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

If Walcott was going to sign he would've done it by now. It seemed when the story first broke that he wasn't in agreement that he wanted out. Nothing's changed since then.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Walcott to Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Inb4 Liverpool spend 15m+ on Sturridge :downing


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

they probaly will too


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 Liverpool spend 15m+ on Sturridge :downing


Overspend on a young English player? Don't be daft ique2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










He seems like the nicest guy.

Don't you guys now we've got Ba for 9 million? Twitter said it so it must be true!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Don't you guys now we've got Ba for 9 million? Twitter said it so it must be true![/QUOTE]
> 
> Has to be BAllocks.
> 
> :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Twitter sells Demba Ba every week, even when the window isn't open. Especially the Daily Mirror account.

Need players for every position to be honest, but if we don't sign a RB and CB then we are properly fucked.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

deep lying creative mid is a position we desperately need to fill. and a creative attacking mind to remove nasri. a backup cb would do me nice as well. especially with kolo and lescott likely gone. been linked to sahko lately, who's been pushed out because silva prefers to play next to alex. benat and isco would do me nicely too, but i dont see much happening in the upcoming window unless we sell.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Swansea want 30 million for Michu. For whatever club pay that for him two words.

Andy Carroll


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i wonder what deep lying playmaker we can get

all we've tried to buy for the last 3 years is modric


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea don't necessarily need a deep lying playmaker. They need a guy that can pretty much sit there and not fuck up while giving the ball to their trio of :bosscar1, :hazard and :mata. Any kind of holding midfielder would do a great job for you, someone who can recycle possession and pass. Alternatively you can sell us Mata and Hazard so i can fapfapfap to a formation of;

Allen Lucas

Sterling Mata Hazard

Suarez​

:argh:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

you dont want :bosscar1?

hes arguably the most talented of the 3. atleast in terms of raw potential


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Allen Lucas
> 
> Sterling Mata Hazard
> 
> Suarez​
> 
> :argh:


Oh god


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> you dont want :bosscar1?
> 
> hes arguably the most talented of the 3. atleast in terms of raw potential


hey hey hey, i'm not greedy. Also i want Suso to get more gametime at some point :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Suso just turned 19. He'll get his game time eventually. Mind you we're in Europe this year so the Coates and the Coadys will get their experience.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not saying he won't but in the ridiculous hypothetical where we sign Oscar, Mata and Hazard then Suso wouldn't be played much 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rory Smith from The Times, who is usually very reliable when it comes to Liverpool, has written today that Comolli and Dalglish were asked if they wanted to go for Gotze, but they said their priority was :hendo


:kenny


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

brb off to shoot Comolli and put Kenny in a home :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> deep lying creative mid is a position we desperately need to fill. and a creative attacking mind to remove nasri. a backup cb would do me nice as well. especially with kolo and lescott likely gone. been linked to sahko lately, who's been pushed out because silva prefers to play next to alex. benat and isco would do me nicely too, but i dont see much happening in the upcoming window unless we sell.


this isn't FM you muppet :troll


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> this isn't FM you muppet :troll


i know. they're 3 players we've been linked to and 3 players i'd like to see.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Suso just turned 19. He'll get his game time eventually. Mind you we're in Europe this year so the Coates and the Coadys will get their experience.


Fun fact, I went to the same Primary School and High School as Coady around the same time, he was in the year above though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah well I know a guy who plays for Morecambe!

:torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i went to school with a couple of guys who have played junior level for australia and played for adelaide united. one scored his first 2 goals on the weekend vs biggest rivals the victory. that was a pretty cool moment.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool Echo Article

Jan Molby reckons Glen Johnson is the best full-back in the Prem. 

Who do you reckon is though? I'd love to say Ivanovic or Cole (think they're better than Johnson, as are Zabaleta and probably Rafael) but I think baines has to be the best in the league.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bitch please


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*This season? Zabaleta and Rafael. Clichy nearly always delivers too. Baines is overrated because of his attacking play so people assume he's a great defender too. He's good defensively but not as great as a lot of people make out. Not sure on Cole and Ivanovic. Cole hasn't been as consistent lately and Ivanovic is a bit of a liability at times defensively. Santon is worth an honourable mention too from what I've seen.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Zabaleta, Rafael, Baines, Cole.

Any two from those 4. This season I'd have Baines #1, solid defensively and stats show he's one of the most creative players in Europe, you only have to watch him to see how special he is going forward.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ruddy

Zabaleta
Kompany
Bassong
Baines

Fellaini
Diame

Mata
Michu
Bale

RVP

My team of the season so far, i have probably missed a few out and i figured i had to pick two from mata, cazorla and bale.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Choosing the best Goalkeeper is actually a toughie so far this season, Ruddy is a good shout but Friedal was excellent for Spurs and didn't deserve to be dropped, Jussi for West Ham has shown shades of himself from 4 or 5 seasons ago and Begovic has also been very impressive


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I wouldn't have Kompany in there, he's been poor this season compared to last year. But then again, defenses seem to be out the window this season so I probably wouldn't pick any centrebacks at all ep


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Jussi was my second choice and i could easily take out bale/mata for cazorla i'm sure people might disagree with one of them been in it over him and even dyer could probably be in it.

I was actually close to taking kompany out for jagielka.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Santon has been our best player by a mile, not that that's saying much.

So is everyone jealous that I get to see dem Man City superstars with my own 2 eyes tomorrow? Maybe I'll get my camera out when they score like their great fanbase seems to enjoy doing :lelbron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Magsimus said:


> Santon has been our best player by a mile, not that that's saying much.
> *
> So is everyone jealous that I get to see dem Man City superstars with my own 2 eyes tomorrow? Maybe I'll get my camera out when they score like their great fanbase seems to enjoy doing :lelbron*


*

The hardcore city fans better get use to having an influx of foreign day trippers and foreign fans across the world, after years of digs at united :fergie.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ruddy
> 
> Zabaleta
> Kompany
> Bassong
> Baines
> 
> Fellaini
> Diame
> 
> Mata
> Michu
> Bale
> 
> RVP
> 
> My team of the season so far, i have probably missed a few out and i figured i had to pick two from mata, cazorla and bale.


Kompany? :lelbron

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20700529

Bananas showing up on his own to watch dat Serie A Chess. ique2


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20735575

What the fuck am I reading? :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










This picture on the article says it all.

Look at the kip of him, the guy must be garried up to fuck with his bright yellow teeth.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:brodgers Top2 baby :hendo3


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Our Year BITCHES :jordan2


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arsene has said gervinho is fulfilling his potential :shaq


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Brendan one hell of a punchable face and the fucker has a big painting or whatever it is of himself in his house :kenny


Yeah hesk kompany but i could easily take him out but like someone said no defenders have really stood out this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Arsene has said gervinho is fulfilling his potential :shaq


Guy is 25 now. Pretty over the hill if you ask me. Bout time Arsenal found a nice younger replacement :wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Guy is 25 now. Pretty over the hill if you ask me. Bout time Arsenal found a nice younger replacement :wenger


On it 



> The Telegraph: Arsenal enter chase for Liverpool's Raheem Sterling


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> The Telegraph: Arsenal enter chase for Liverpool's Raheem Sterling


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Arsene has said gervinho is fulfilling his potential :shaq


Arsene said Gervinho cost 8 million. All of a sudden, it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20735575
> 
> What the fuck am I reading? :lol


Too bad he says nothing to the tune of setting his sights on a second place finish. Classic BBC


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

says he has his sights set on top 4, somehow it's a top 2 finish.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Petition to change thread title to "Giant Robots from outer Space thwarted by Gareth Bale"

Sign below


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We better sort out this deal for Sterling. Won't be happy if he does end up leaving.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maybe Arsenal and Pool can swap Sterling for Walcott 8*D


----------



## Death Rider

Sterling needs to stay. Also BBC making headlines completely different from what was said? Nothing unusual there


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

couple of tidbits from tancredi:

Drogba: another meeting in London between agents n Juventus executive.Juve insistin on 6 months loan,Drogba lowered wages request for 2 yrs

Robinho: huge pressure from Santos on Milan.Initial request of Milan to get 12m € now already cut to 10.5m €. Deal could be done before Xmas

Lucio:it's over between him n Juventus.Y'day he joined training camp, and left after few minutes. Sao Paulo to bid for Lucio in next days

Last but not least, growing the rumour on Tottenham going for Sneijder, but still no confirmation


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Our Year BITCHES :jordan2


Here we go, here we go, here we go!

:hogan

All fantasy chips on Suarez netting a treble against Aston yella'. Got to gather some momentum going into the Copa del Fantasia.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Has Lucio even played for Juve this season?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

nope. not even as a sub i don't think


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> On it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Telegraph: Arsenal enter chase for Liverpool's Raheem Sterling
Click to expand...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Where the fuck is Ben Arfa?

Fuck sake.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Why hasn't Nasri been dropped for being such a fanny last weekend? :mancini2


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Who would they replace him with though playing Tevez and Aguero up front?*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Somebody, anybody who would at least put in the 100% effort required, even if he wouldn't be as talented.

Maybe: Toure Garcia


Silva Tevez Sinclair

Aguero


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

or maybe WHAT A PASS TO AGUERO WHAT PURE VISION OH MY GOD

:kun


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City 1-0 up even though Nasri looks offside.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I knew Nasri would do something after I bad-mouthed him :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

nasri onside

amazing pass from yaya too. beautiful.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He looked offside to me but I only had a quick glance. I'll have to have another look though.

I hope Newcastle don't fold after this as they've looked the far brighter team in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

they showed on the line thingo onscreen and he was on by a bit. it did look offside on first glance though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ah right. What a ball from Yaya to Nasri though.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Danny Simpson is pretty shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This is a cracking game of football.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Poor Nas, he finally plays well and then gets injured. I generally make a habit of not wishing to see any layer injured, but I can't say his injury wasn't just a little bit funny, just as long as it isn't too serious.

Also, I find it pretty funny that two of the best headers in the Premier League are Spanish players, Michu and Garcia. It's probably why they don't get selected for Spain, where midfielders must only be 5'7 :side:


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking random ass goals every time.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Demba GOAT with dem Fantasy points ique2

Joe Cole starts today :jcole

Edit: No he doesn't. Why does the internet lie to me so? :jcole


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lineup



> De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, RVP
> bench: Lindegaard, Giggs, Chicharito, Vidic, Welbeck, Scholes, Fletcher.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kolarov subbed in and out.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I have City to win this on a bet with Rangers, so I hope they do win to return my £100. But it has been a cracking match. Go get me a goal Edin.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rafael not featuring was to be expected due to playing the most games this season out of any United player. He needs a rest for the other fixtures, which should be a lot harder.

Strong line-up and hopefully it's a comfortable win where we keep a cleansheet and don't concede first. The players need to respond; not only to the Newcastle/City outcome or the fact we have huge momentum from the Manchester derby win but also because we've been very inconsistent when playing at home. We need to start killing off games more at Old Trafford.

That and the way the Sunderland fans reacted to United losing the Premier League title in the last game of last season. So there is a little bit of revenge to be carried out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

sack our head physio, getting soft tissue injuries all over the place. clever.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yaya Toure with them Fantasy Football points!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GOATGOAT Toure back in the goals :yaya


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Big Yaya!!!!

Gimmie more of dem fantasy points


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

another incredible game for zaba. killed it today.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> lineup


Loving that team bar Rafael(who needed a much earned rest) its our strongest & arguable our best side we can put out imo.

After last week win v mcfc we need to get that momentum up & keep that 6 point lead we have at top with another good performance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City have won this. Pretty much the easiest £100 I'll ever make.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

come on sunderland


----------



## Shepard

No Danny rose



Fuck. Gardner/Larsson can definitely out-terrible man u's centre mids. This could be a bad day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

zaba with 12 tackles. amazing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Rafael is injured according to Jeffrey. Good to see us not taking liberties with this match and good to see Smalling and Jones both starting too. Hopefully we can get it finished and done with ASAP and rest some players for the xmas fixtures. 

Shock horror that City look much better going forward with Tevez and Aguero both starting. Who saw that one coming. Their gap in AM is really telling when you replace Nasri with a LB and 2 strikers. Newcastle look like they really miss Cabaybe. Bad. Collocini back is a big boost for them at least. Cisse has been severely Torres'd. Shame. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

we've never dropped points in the league when aguero/tevez start. dzeko (and mario) have both run out of chances for mine. not enough consistency when given chances. dzeko's effort after he came on was shocking. no interest, that pass at the end really summed it up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> zaba with 12 tackles. amazing.


If he does not get bonus points in FL, I am going to riot.




















I don't really know the first thing about rioting though :downing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

you be racist and i'll throw some coins


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sounds fun.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

3 on 1, still fucked it up :kenny


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:rvp


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

VAN PERSIE!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Beautiful, Cleverley!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

CLEVERLEY 

great goal,


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

DAT CLEVZ WITH DAT CLEVER FINISH.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cleverley what a finish son. One more before half time and that should be it, lovely stuff.


----------



## Shepard

This could be a mauling. Thank fuck we got the win earlier in the week. Fuck knows what o'shea was doing for the first also.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Agh Rooney you fool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> If he does not get bonus points in FL, I am going to riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know the first thing about rioting though :downing


Your black and you don't know how to riot? :evra


----------



## Shepard

Took me 25 minutes to realise big titus was on the pitch. Why aren't we playing kilgallon?


McClean you idiot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Your black and you don't know how to riot? :evra


I'm an educated ***** :lelbron


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:downing has initiated his God mode today. Villa prepare your anuses

Edit: Dominate the entire game and concede against the run of play, Vintage Liverpool rton


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BRAVE BENTEKE :darkheskey


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> I'm an educated ***** :lelbron


Black and educated? I Call bullshit :blatter

Naturally Villa score first


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool are going to finish in the top two, aren't they Brendan? :lmao

LOLERPOOL!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Aston 'Barcelona' Villa 

:shaq



Bananas said:


> Liverpool are going to finish in the top two, aren't they Brendan? :lmao
> 
> LOLERPOOL!


Good thing he never said that isn't it :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Defence? What is defence? :kenny shambolic defending of the highest tier of shite


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BRAVE WEIMANN :darkbarry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

might want a left back in jan.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bentekkers.

:cesc

Time to commence operation 'Anfield Exercise.'


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Aston 'Barcelona' Villa
> 
> :shaq
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he never said that isn't it :suarez1


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20735575

Okay not a direct quote, but he implied that he thinks Liverpool can get there (which you can't). Regardless, do you honestly have any respect for Brendan Partridge? The man is an embarrassment and it won't be too long before he's out of a job. He's probably the worst manager you guys have had for over 30 years.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*About time we look dominating at home. First 20 or so minutes were fantastic. Took our foot off the pedal since but at least we can get away with being 2-0 up at home to Sunderland. I fucking love Jones' galloping runs forward.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

kolarov apparently in an altercation after the game with 2 fans who had an albanian flag. bit odd to carry an albanian flag to a game with no albanians...

and we all know serbs dont exactly have the best relationship with albanians.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20735575
> 
> Okay not a direct quote, but he implied that he thinks Liverpool can get there (which you can't). Regardless, do you honestly have any respect for Brendan Partridge? The man is an embarrassment and it won't be too long before he's out of a job. He's probably the worst manager you guys have had for over 30 years.


He has ambiton SUCH A STUPID GUY :side: 

Seriously though doubt he even believes we can make it past top 4 contention. I like the guy, I think he can do great but he does make some seriously questionable decisons. The Carroll deal, converting Downing to an LB and even right now playing Shelvey as a friggin winger. 

Plus last 30 years may be a bit of an overstatement. Your not even taking into account that while we are not doing as great as we used to the main reason we did so great, Even during the Houiller and early Rafa days was down to the fact that the league is much more competitive. Frankly our squad right now isn't much better to that of 2004.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool - the gift that just keeps on giving!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wigan and Stoke to equalize, please. Fullham to win.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20735575
> 
> Okay not a direct quote, but he implied that he thinks Liverpool can get there (which you can't). Regardless, do you honestly have any respect for Brendan Partridge? The man is an embarrassment and it won't be too long before he's out of a job. *He's probably the worst manager you guys have had for over 30 years*.


:woy


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *I fucking love Jones' galloping runs forward.*


He's a marauder. When he gets on one of his runs, he looks impossible to stop without fouling. 

Coining it now: Juggernaut Jones.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> :woy


Nah son Hodgson was a Messiah. We just treated him like garbage. Didn't you know?


----------



## Mashhk

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Old thread got too big. Leave the memories alone.
> 
> I think MAZACAR deserve to feature in the first post :mata :hazard :bosscar2
> 
> :rvp and :javy for carrying United.
> 
> :dzeko for saving City.
> 
> :suarez1 for just being Suarez.
> 
> And finally some BRAVE lads :hesk2 :barry (We need some current BRAVE VILLA smilies)
> 
> Let's see if we can kill this thread before the end of the season.


Lol Van Persie scored again 4 United 2day! He really is on a 1 man mission 2 win United their 20th top division trophy


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah son Hodgson was a Messiah. We just treated him like garbage. Didn't you know?


Now that you mention it I do miss all them long balls up to Torres and his attempts to sell two of our best passers in Lucas and Agger. Now look at us, passing getting us nowhere.

Hodgson the visionary. Save us us Roy enaldo


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hey HESK Joe'Messi'Cole is on. Villa better prepare their anuses


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not watching the match but fuck me. Disgraceful!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

How the fuck is it not 6-0 :rvp if sunderland score then it's all on edge, ffs just finish the game off.


Also the mighty :carrick better not be injured.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Anddddddd I'm done


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SOMEBODY TACKLE HIM FOR FUCK SAKE :kenny


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Garbage from Cole, Skrtel needed cover if he was going to commit and fuck Allen for being a vanilla midget. Do some pushups, lad.

4-3 COMEBACK TIME.



:jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Passing is the new scoring


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well there was a ridiculous lack of bravery for that 3rd Villa goal.

Great game earlier. Cracking atmosphere too considering the early kick off. Can not believe the 2nd half, camped in the city half for at least solid 20 minutes. Thought we deserved more to be honest. Santon's clearance attempt though :kenny


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wtffffffffffffffffff! I'm too drunk for this shittt.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

God how I miss the likes of Alonso, Mascherano and Kuyt, they wouldn't let a scoreline like this happen lying down, unlike some of these soft cunts


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ROONEYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sigh.


Surprised it took that long tbh. We've looked okay in patches but that's not going to do anything. Back 4 and midfield need sorting but this is literally all we can put out due to injuries iirc. Larsson needs to piss off with the near post corners too.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

As it stands Man Utd have twice as many points as LOLERPOOL :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> As it stands Man Utd have twice as many points as LOLERPOOL :lmao


Your obsession with Liverpool continues. How sad.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Premier League defending: BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOORLD

Fuck knows how RVP managed to get past Bramble, and fuck knows how Rooney managed to get his toe on to the pull back. Ferdinand and Smalling have hardly looked rock solid either to be fair. That should be it now. SHOULD BE.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pretty sure Bananas is a undercover pool fan or something. Probably got insulted by someone years ago and now tries to hide the fact that he is a true pool fan 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The 'Arry Houdini act has begun

:arry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Q.P.R. 2-0 up

No Longer Bottom

Taarabt GOATing

Triffic :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck off.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Urgh, we don't keep a cleansheet. Typical.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck sake, here we go. World class defending once again. Ugh I'm sounding like Alan Hansen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Foreshadowed said:


> Urgh, we don't keep a cleansheet. Typical.



So fucking frustrating.

Giggs and scholes both on? fuck off :lol Makes no sense we don't have a game for another week just keep the best 11 on the pitch.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

hey look we didnt do a near post corner and something happened. Really want Wickham to get a goal, really deserves one and could be a big boost.


giggs is on, quit giving me hope fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Giggs on for Cleverley to partner Scholes in midfield. I just can't explain that decision.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

haha why can't they just hammer teams when the team is playing brilliant like the first 30mins again letting teams back in it with dodgy subs and defending.

Still do not know why carrick got subbed. A chance to really got ahead in GD but once again story of two halves in the first we looked excellent but guess what giggs/scholes does not work for 1000th time and the 2nd half has been pretty awful.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



IncapableNinja said:


> All fantasy chips on Suarez netting a treble against Aston yella'. Got to gather some momentum going into the Copa del Fantasia.


:downing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Swansea next week and who gives a fuck if it's xmas fixtures play cleverley/carrick from the start and till the end, i dread scholes/giggs rotation vs swans/newcastle.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ferguson needs someone to have a private word in his ear to remind him we're at the end of 2012 and Giggs and Scholes are not in their late 20's anymore. Stop putting them together against young energetic teams as we'll get dominated. It has nearly cost us in some games and has done in a few (both this season and last season).


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

2-0 at half time, 3-0 after the break before we pull one back. Deja Vu. Maybe I should put a bet on the City & Spurs games doing something similar.


Really sick of us waiting till we're losing to turn up. Hopefully Southampton is more like the Reading game than the Norwich one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Foreshadowed said:


> Ferguson needs someone to have a private word in his ear to remind him we're at the end of 2012 and Giggs and Scholes are not in their late 20's anymore. Stop putting them together against young energetic teams as we'll get dominated. Iit has nearly cost in in some games and has done in a few (both this season and last season).



We should have been 5 up anyway before scholes got on, but we take the foot off the gas more than any other team.

Swansea away will be tricky and city have reading next week.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Djibril Cisse has got to be one of the worst players in the league. He is the dumbest footballer I've ever seen. Everytime he gets the ball its' just shoot shoot shoot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Erm... lol?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Really should have scored more, then sunderland got into the game more when the subs were made

Didnt look as threatening down the right as usual, jones didnt link up with valencia as well as Rafael usually does, but I thought Jones had a good game, valencia not so much

Giggs and Scholes shouldnt be put in a midfield 2, but we already knew that :side:






oh and


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

His roulette's aren't quite as good as Zizou, but his headbutts are much better :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

^ Against Stoke so I'm fully backing Fellaini there.

Fuck me it's gonna be a long Xmas :downing

Might just pack it in until January when we will inevitably start buying players from the toilet store once again


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That was awful. Credit to Villa for turning us over; Benteke and the defence in particular were on point throughout.



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> :downing


Looks like I'm joining Joel in the dunce corner. Villa were tougher than a two-dollar steak and if we had half the bravery they showed today, we might be in the top half.

:bigron


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's Shawcross therefore it's completely allowed.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:arry


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Destiny said:


> Your obsession with Liverpool continues. How sad.


You're so obsessed with me that you stole my old username :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good 3 points, Van Persie is sex. Smalling was brilliant, good to see Vidic back too. Sunderland are fucking awful, enjoy the Championship.

Liverpool, lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Keep an eye out for Fellaini on MOTD, lads.

Headbutts Shawmong and doesn't even get spotted, he goes down like a sack of shit too. Felli then Headbutts him a second time an elbows him. He fucked him up. Justice for his yard dog antics over the years.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not even going to take the piss out of Liverpool because we lost against fucking bradford and we play Reading away on monday and we know how that started off last time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> Keep an eye out for Fellaini on MOTD, lads.
> 
> *Headbutts Shawmong and doesn't even get spotted, he goes down like a sack of shit too. Felli then Headbutts him a second time an elbows him. He fucked him up. Justice for his yard dog antics over the years.*


I can't fucking wait to see this :lmao.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Old Trafford was pumped after the third goal and the sight of Vidic warming up, one of the best atmospheres I've heard all season. Would love to have been there today.

Scholes can still pass anyone to death but he gets muscled off the ball too easily. Keep a man close to him and he becomes a liability. Favourite sight of the day (that wasn't a goal) has to be both Rooney and RVP chasing down a back pass to Mignolet together. Or maybe the Liverpool/Villa scoreline. 

Top 4? Maybe he got cut-off mid-sentence and meant top-fourteen.


----------



## Flux

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Spoiler: Fellaini headbutt


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Cue weekly Pulis rant about how there'd be uproar if it was the other way round. Have had some terrible decisions against them the past few weeks though but they all even themselves out eventually. 

Louzy 2nd half performance on the whole. Would love for us just one match to dominate the whole match with pressure. Good to see Smalling, Jones and Vidic all play though. Young re-finding his form is pleasing. Baffled by what's happened to Valencia though. Deary me. We need to sign our own Belgian NOW.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Very happy with the win and the first half performance plus the atmosphere was good today.

RVP and Smalling are class, valencia what is up with him?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



IncapableNinja said:


> Garbage from Cole, Skrtel needed cover if he was going to commit *and fuck Allen for being a vanilla midget.* Do some pushups, lad


Oh my god, funniest thing I've seen in weeks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

My cousin (a liverpool fan) fucking hates allen and brendan come to think of it, thinks joe is complete rubbish but he does love lucas which gets annoying.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maybe Valencia winning all those awards last season and being the stand out player has put pressure on him and thus, he's nervous when he plays now as he feels he has high expectations on him. That is only a guess though but he's no where near beast level this season. Hhopefully this is just a minor blip and his form picks up again.

Glad to hear we had a great first half but like Seabs said, we need to have ONE match where we perform for the entire 90 minutes. I'm sick and tired of us dominating, getting a couple of goals and then we stop playing and allow the opposing team to get back into it. This has got to stop as it has been going on for a few seasons now when we always used to kill off games. Losing the cleansheet was disappointing as De Gea really needs/deserves one after his last few performances.

Vidic being back is great to see.

Still, a win is a win. Swansea will be a very tough test next.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Swansea last year wasn't it a 1-0 and the rest of the game was both sides just passing it on the floor with a high pass percentage, drab to say the least.

Stick carrick on michu, somehow don't allow dyer to run in behind evra and give to rvp anywhere near the box :fergie.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Take a draw at Swansea tbh. We've performed best in the big away games this season though so who knows. Probs have to outscore them to win the match. At least their defence is fragile. *


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> Take a draw at Swansea tbh. We've performed best in the big away games this season though so who knows. *Probs have to outscore them to win the match.* At least their defence is fragile.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Take a draw at Swansea tbh. We've performed best in the big away games this season though so who knows. Probs have to outscore them to win the match. At least their defence is fragile. *


Fuck that, city have reading they will win by atleast 4. Should and need to beat swansea by any means and hire clattenburg or webb for it and we'll get a pen or swans man sent off :fergie.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> My cousin (a liverpool fan) fucking hates allen and brendan come to think of it, thinks joe is complete rubbish but he does love lucas which gets annoying.


Allen isn't _bad_, just like a lot of our players. Plus he has looked extremely fatigued since mid-October. Maybe a rest will do wonders for his form but holy hell did that third goal really grind my gears.

Should also give props to Hendo for controlling the tempo of the second half when he came on, despite Villa being more than happy to let hm do that, it was nice to see him get involved.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

All I have to say is FUCK YEAH VILLA!!!! BRAVE display by the lads. Just brilliant!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Sky Sports News: Police investigating an allegation of racist abuse involving Manchester City defender Aleksandar Kolarov at Newcastle (Two Newcastle fans from Albania made complaint to police about Serbia international Kolarov)


Strange.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So the newcastle fans are indeed albanian? whether kolarov was riled up by them as a pro he should be the bigger man and just walk away, but i don't know what happened so be intresting to see what info comes out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Probably Xenophobic comments. People need to learn the difference.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Surely he never snapped just because they had an albanian flag?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



IncapableNinja said:


> Allen isn't _bad_, just like a lot of our players. Plus he has looked extremely fatigued since mid-October.


Yeah, your players aren't bad, they're just extremely fatigued, what with playing nearly a whole half season already. And all that watching United in the Champions league must be exhausting.




WWE_TNA said:


> So the newcastle fans are indeed albanian? whether kolarov was riled up by them as a pro he should be the bigger man and just walk away, but i don't know what happened so be intresting to see what info comes out.


I would agree, but my favourite player of all time is Cantona and I fully stand by his right to kung-fu kick anybody who tells him to fuck off back to France.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Was it something that was shown on TV? I was at work earlier, didn't catch the game.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great 3 points....Will reserve judgement till i see the match highlights tho



LOL @ Lolerpool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Also like to mention young has played well recently, just thought i'd throw it out there since i've been hammering him week in week out for a long time.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

First half we were excellent. Once Carrick came off so did the wheels though, he is in fine form.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Carrick with cleverley anytime we can.

Where is hesk? he should be buzzing after that result vs liverpool and i'd like to know what he thinks about this westwood lad :fergie.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


>


*:hayden3

Maybe the Albanian fans were trying to steal Kolarov's beautiful rendition of jingle bells. That'd piss me off too if I did that beautiful rendition only for 2 Albanian pricks to try and steal my glory off it. *


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

HE'S BACK














Read somewhere that Carrick was taken off as a precaution but he may have a hamstring injury that would put him out 5 weeks. If true... :/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


> HE'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Read somewhere that Carrick was taken off as a precaution but he may have a hamstring injury that would put him out 5 weeks. If true... *:/












Fletch/scholes with cleverley through xmas and jan? FUCK THAT.


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nice to see us retaining our 6 point lead, hope we can keep it that distance for a fair while. Waiting for MOTD, RVP again today what a lad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bentekkers is a beast, some fantastic goals and play from villa.

QPR now on motd :arry


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bentekkers is a beast, some fantastic goals and play from villa.
> 
> QPR now on motd :arry


Wonder how long they can keep him? think he might be gone next summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Fellaini will get some reception at the Emirates for what he did today. If he sticks one on Gervinho I say we give him a statue


Laughing at what some of the Gooners are saying on Twitter. :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cracking goal from tom.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

God dammit Liverpool. For like 25 shots on target, they never really looked like scoring. Sterling is starting to piss me off, he does the exact same thing everytime he has the ball and loses it far to often.

Top 2 here we come :sterling


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fellaini ffs what was he doing :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



haribo said:


> HE'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read somewhere that Carrick was taken off as a precaution but he may have a hamstring injury that would put him out 5 weeks. If true... :/


Dat gif is amazing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fellaini ffs what was he doing :lmao


Probably had a holiday in the Bahamas for Christmas planned out in his head.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ok. His name is definitely GOATeke now. What a GOAT performance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Also like to mention young has played well recently, just thought i'd throw it out there since i've been hammering him week in week out for a long time.


Yep, he's stepped it up recently when we needed him to. Valencia is out of sorts and Nani is injured (frozen out) so we needed somebody to perform out wide and he has. Fair play.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damn, dat move for the second Villa goal, hope Lambert can get the team playing some more of that.

I'll have to make a Benteke smiley, maybe one day he can even reach Emile Heskey levels of legendary. He got Alan Shearer excited on MOTD which is already a significant achievement. :hesk2

Chuffers with the win, hope Big Man RUS and all the Pool fans on here enjoyed getting fisted by shitty Villa. :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No signings in January enaldo

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ules-buying-Theo-Walcott-anybody-January.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fergie lies all the time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Daily mail and was anyone actually expecting us to get anyone? unless someone fergie wanted came available i was not expecting a signing or two.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Chuffers with the win, hope Big Man RUS and all the Pool fans on here enjoyed getting fisted by shitty Villa. :terry


:hendo2

was out so i didn't watch the game. woke up this morning and checked the score, made my hangover slightly worse


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Daily mail and was anyone actually expecting us to get anyone? unless someone fergie wanted came available i was not expecting a signing or two.


was hoping for a centre mid :kobe2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> was hoping for a centre mid :kobe2


Had 2-3 summers for that :fergie


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> :hendo2
> 
> was out so i didn't watch the game. woke up this morning and checked the score, made my *hangover* slightly worse


:theo 

sorry bro.

Also, some Ashley Young appreciation in the thread finally....JOY~! :woy I've been defending him for ages, clearly I should be offered the Man United job when it becomes vacant, forget Redead's Fifa accomplishments. :fergie I would turn it down of course. :shearer


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good win for us :fergie

Unlucky LOLerpool :woy


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

No one watching the Club World Cup final?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's looking like the games where we go on to lose 3-0 or something daft.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

only danger of corinthians scoring a gaol comes from their midfield. up front emerson is going to get destroyed by luiz/cahill all day.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mata looks tired. Oscar might be on sooner rather than later.

Luiz is playing quite well, imo.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Cassio is having a great game. Looks very solid. Scorres will get one past him though.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Game needs a lot more Oscar, on soon for Mata or Moses.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wait. Mark Bright just said what Chicao did was dangerous? Actually? He *just* said that?!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Guerrero making things happen. Tees up Paulinho, whose shot didn't miss by much.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Guerrero! That was pretty good play. Expect chelsea to get one back though.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Some of the simulation here is just embarrassing. On a foul you can have one or two rolls, but floundering about for 8 makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

72 minutes to play Oscar. Rafa, since when you turned into a Masoch lover?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

COME ON CHELSEA!


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Excellent defending by Cole. Don't think any player on the Corinthians side has contributed as many chances for them, than Cole.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Azpilicueta replaces Ivanovic for Chelsea. Bit of a strange one, that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Curry I said:


> Some of the simulation here is just embarrassing. On a foul you can have one or two rolls, but floundering about for 8 makes you look like an idiot.


Yep. Those rolls were pretty embarrassing.

:torres to save the mighty Chelsea.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lol torres is rattled :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The worst 'striker' I have seen play for Chelsea Football Club. If he is still first choice by the end of January, then fuck this club. I don't care if it's fucking Patrick Bamford starting, that blonde haired, #9 wearing cunt cannot start anymore.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres has the skill, but lacks confidence. And by lack I mean ZERO.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm still angry at the 2005 World Club final. The BBC didn't show Sao Paulo lifting the trophy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

crisis


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

FUCK OFF REF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sesel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I think it's over for Chelsea. I was counting on them. Corinthians fans don't deserve a shit.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lol Cahill sent off. Bye-bye Chelsea


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres :torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:nando


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Clear decision. Torres was in an offside position the entire time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Still the only English team to win it -


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Any clue as to what Cahill actually did? My stream isn't showing any replay of it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:bron3 Thought this was definitely going to be ours :bron3


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Corinthians have won the Club World Cup! They are WORLD CHAMPIONS!


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*:lol Better team won too. Chelsea barely created anything and again looked really average away from home against a foreign team.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea should sign Gary Hooper. He'd score more than Torres.


----------



## sesel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Corinthians fans are on a rampage. I hope Godzilla is smart enough to run away......


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*My Gran would probably score more than Torres in this team.

And she's fucking dead.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fat Spanish Waiter out.
#9 out.
Those 3 men on the line out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:terry1:suarez1


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I've got nothing to say. Atrocious performance. We were on the back pedal for the monumental part of the game. Created literally nothing and Benitez just stood there having no clue what to do when the pressure was all over us. Appalling performance. We deserved to lose.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :torres

Couldn't have happened to a nicer club :troll


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres doesn't do shit to bring the offense, only waits for chances created for him. Shitty crosses


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Looking to be a trophyless year for Chelsea, FA Cup not withstanding. :cashley


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Damnit only just woke up and missed it, well that must seem like a giant waste of time now.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Fat Spanish Waiter out.
> #9 out.
> Those 3 men on the line out.


I can forgive Ramires because the amount of covering he has to do in every match is ridiculous. Much respect to him for that. Luiz was also solid today.

Cahill and Cole were absolute shit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Looking to be a trophyless year for Chelsea, FA Cup not withstanding. :cashley


No Drogba=No trophies


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Looking to be a trophyless year for Chelsea, FA Cup not withstanding. :cashley


If Liverpool can count the Legaue cup, so can we. Might be all we have to hold onto this season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Luiz with dem tears 

Well done on embarrassing the whole of Europe, Chelsea.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

David Luiz crying. Great guy. Gotta feel for these players who play with their heart.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Did they say 700 Chelsea fans traveled to it?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Corinthians weren't better than us, btw. I'm the first to admit when we are terrible, but we had way, way, waaaaaaay more clear chances than them. Just a top keeper and shit finishing cost us. And they defended well.

Going forward they weren't much.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Swansea are still in the League Cup so don't bank on that. Wouldn't even bank on them beating Leeds away playing like that.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Makes me sad


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

jobbed in the community shield, jobbed in the cwc, jobbed in the super cup. 2012-13, season of jobsea.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



chr1st0 said:


> Did they say 700 Chelsea fans traveled to it?


From England?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres gonna :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> jobbed in the community shield, jobbed in the cwc, jobbed in the super cup. 2012-13, season of jobsea.


Jobbed in the Champions League too.

We get back to England Tuesday afternoon. Have to play Leeds Wednesday night :kenny


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Swansea are still in the League Cup so don't bank on that. Wouldn't even bank on them beating Leeds away playing like that.*


I know, but it's either blind faith or admit that we were just beaten by the better team, have very little chance of winning the league and are out of the champo already. 

And while we're at it, I'm more reasonable than Mark on the BBC feed.



> "This is 3 cups we have lost this season already. I blame Roman for all of it. How did he ever think Torres could replace Drogba?!! He had better get his cheque book out in January and fix his mess. I am sick of our toothless attacking play. I much prefer winning with direct football than losing trying to play. 3 cups we could have had!"


This is why people hate Chelsea fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i ignored the champions league for obvious reasons :side:

it's good to see that roman's fire everyone philosophy has brought much success this season.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Jobbed in the Champions League too.
> 
> We get back to England Tuesday afternoon. Have to play Leeds Wednesday night :kenny


Might scrape a draw.

God my expectations are at an all time low.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Posterizer said:


> From England?


From all over the world I think they said


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Lol @I Curry I changing his avi.

Was hoping for a new sig today but :torres cost me. Cunt!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That Cassio guy looks a damn fine keeper, deserving of the Best Player award.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Abk™ said:


> Lol @I Curry I changing his avi.
> 
> Was hoping for a new sig today but :torres cost me. Cunt!


Yeah, I'm doing my best but he makes it harder and harder to support him. Until he can redeem himself from THAT miss, he does not belong in my avi.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

On BBC2 Manish, Savage and Nevin are talking as if it's a funeral.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea have lost in 3 finals this season, Community Shield, Supa Cup and Club World Cup


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Curry I said:


> Yeah, I'm doing my best but he makes it harder and harder to support him. Until he can redeem himself from THAT miss, he does not belong in my avi.


I was hoping he'd redeem himself as well, but I lost faith in him near the end of RDM's reign. I don't even care whether he has a good or bad game now because I've zero expectations from him.

We need to sign a striker in January and hopefully retain Sturridge as well. We also need to strengthen the midfield with one or two signings. With Romeu out for 6 freaking months, and Mikel going for African Cup of Nations, we have no recognised DMF in the team. Our defence isn't that strong, but I'll take that. :terry returning will be like a new signing for us at this point.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea = Big Game Flops


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres is so so so bad.

BBC saying brave Lampard the only player who cared.

Also say Corinthians player dived for the red care, while admitting they never seen it.

:disdrogba


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> jobbed in the community shield, jobbed in the cwc, jobbed in the super cup. 2012-13, season of jobsea.





O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Jobbed in the Champions League too.




Well....Look on the brightside....Least your consistent ique2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres was back, but looks like he's gone again. It's like hide and seek, that little rascal. :torres


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ManU--watch out! Chelsea coming for the PL, ******! :terry

Surely from here on if Chelsea don't go on a winning spree (PL), Ramon Abramovich should be sacked. :torres


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'll personally sack Roman


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Razor King said:


> ManU--watch out! Chelsea coming for the PL, ******! :terry
> 
> Surely from here on if Chelsea don't go on a winning spree (PL), Ramon Abramovich should be sacked. :torres


They still have that PRESTIGIOUS EUROPA LEAGUE 













































Until they Job in that too off course ique2


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dembele and Sandro are great.

That Benteke looks a good player....


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I understand trying to play football the right way but that's twice now Swansea have invited pressure by refusing to play the longer ball.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea game was MEH at best....Paulinho looks solid (Not unreal) tho

South America laughing at Europe thinking Chelsea are the best team we have tho is cringe worthy!!

And i think the quotes of 700-1000 chelski fans was including those from Japan/Asia/Australia and the UK & Europe....Not just 700 from London!Cant see there been more 100 fans from London..Not a diss on Chelsea just a sign of the time's


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Also seen this quote on other forum's (Only source various Twitter user's) has anyone heard anything about it?



> RvP: "Apologies to Arsenal but I've never been happier than I am. I finally found home & peace. I hope Utd fans forgive me for being late."


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sounds like bollocks to me.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ffs Razor King it's ROMAN not RAMON. :fpalm

LOLSEA :torres


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



T-C said:


> Sounds like bollocks to me.


I was thinkin that too


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

it's one of those ridiculous facebook quotes where you see #RESPECT put after something fake.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> ffs Razor King it's ROMAN not RAMON. :fpalm
> 
> LOLSEA :torres


I've wanted to post that so many times :lmao

Not the LOLSEA part though :terry1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> I've wanted to post that so many times :lmao
> 
> Not the LOLSEA part though :terry1


Think we all have tbh :kobe3

Maybe Chelsea should sign GUERRERO, atleast he can score :woy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ORALE HOMES. LIE CHEAT STEAL FROM EL PASO TEXAS PAOLO GUERRRRRRRRRERO


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

How's the Spurs/Swansea game going? Only just got back from Refereeing


----------



## Nov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

0-0 48th min. Spurs had the majority of the chances in the first half, and some good ones at that, pretty open game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That's pretty much what I was expecting except for the 0-0 scoreline.

Being a Celtic fan I have been keeping an eye on Swansea's Ki and you the difference in quality between the SPL and The Premier League is massive, Up north he was famed for his accuracy from long range and he could get some power in them as well it's why he was nicknamed Kirrard, but he hasn't had a chance to show of that ability down south since he doesn't get as much time and space as he did in Scotland, but I have seen a massive improvement in his passing and on the ball movement since moving to Swansea


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Stewart Downing says Liverpool will let him leave the club
> 
> 
> Liverpool winger Stewart Downing says he has been told he can leave the club by manager Brendan Rodgers.
> The 28-year-old has played in five of Liverpool's last six games but has often had to play at left-back rather than in midfield.
> 
> "The manager has said I can leave if I want to," Downing told the Reds' match day programme before playing in their 3-1 loss to former club Aston Villa.
> "But then I've come back into the team, it's a strange situation."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20744587

Christmas come early for 'pool fans :downing .

HE LEAVES WHEN HE WANTS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Please stay, Downs. 

It's comedy watching you week in week out.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> That's pretty much what I was expecting except for the 0-0 scoreline.
> 
> Being a Celtic fan I have been keeping an eye on Swansea's Ki and you the difference in quality between the SPL and The Premier League is massive, Up north he was famed for his accuracy from long range and he could get some power in them as well it's why he was nicknamed Kirrard, but he hasn't had a chance to show of that ability down south since he doesn't get as much time and space as he did in Scotland, but I have seen a massive improvement in his passing and on the ball movement since moving to Swansea


For what it's worth he had a really good game against us. But that might just mean wer're at the level of the SPL :sad:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20744587
> 
> Christmas come early for 'pool fans :downing .
> 
> HE LEAVES WHEN HE WANTS












how i envision the attempted sale to go down


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Michu got K'od by Lloris. Play should have really been stopped there

Edit

Downing possibly leaving?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Man City line up David Villa to replace unsettled Aguero
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-line-up-david-1492294


HAS to be bollocks, if it isn't though and Arsene is serious spending some cash he should take note :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

just seen this from a brazilian journo on twitter



> Lucas Piazon has lashed out on team mates, saying that most of them had no guts to play a final
> 
> Also, a TV Globo reporter eavesdropped on Oscar moaning about Benitez. A hard rain's gonna fall at CFC


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> HAS to be bollocks, if it isn't though and Arsene is serious spending some cash he should take note :side:


aguero has been unsettled apparently ever since he arrived. it's absolute rubbish.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

There is so many random rumors going around, can't wait for the window to open to see what actually happens. This one got my penis tingling a little (no ****)



> Arsene Wenger hints at January bid for AC Milan’s Stephan El Shaarawy
> http://metro.co.uk/2012/12/15/arsen...id-for-ac-milans-stephan-el-shaarawy-3317940/


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> just seen this from a brazilian journo on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas Piazon has lashed out on team mates, saying that most of them had no guts to play a final
> 
> Also, a TV Globo reporter eavesdropped on Oscar moaning about Benitez. A hard rain's gonna fall at CFC
Click to expand...

#CRISES 
#RAFAOUT

If true then that kid's got some balls for an 18 year old.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eal-Martin-Kelly-snubs-35k-week-contract.html



> But it is less good news for the club regarding Kelly, a member of England's Euro 2012 squad, who has turned down an offer worth £35,000 a week in wages and appearance money and is now awaiting the club's reaction before making his next move.
> The versatile defender who, like Sterling, has 18 months left on his present deal, is recovering from a ruptured anterior cruciate ligament injury sustained against Manchester United in September.
> He forced his way into Roy Hodgson's squad in the summer after impressing on his England debut against Norway in May.


Hopefully more Daily Fail bullshit :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea, worst Champions League winners ever?

- Finished 6th in their league.
- Lost the super cup.
- First winners ever to be knocked out of the group stage.
- Lost the club world cup.

Awful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Kolarov is just amazing:


----------



## tommo010

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Michu got K'od by Lloris. Play should have really been stopped there


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BBC got the Sports Personality of the Year audience to do the Poznan when Kompany and Aguero came on stage earlier. Bit sad really


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> BBC got the Sports Personality of the Year audience to do the Poznan when Kompany and Aguero came on stage earlier. Bit sad really


fuckin hell that was so cringeworthy, even the city players looked embarrassed


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

You could see a couple of sensible heads facing the right direction. Still incredibly cringeworthy.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Kolarov is my new favourite human being.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea, worst Champions League winners ever?
> 
> - Finished 6th in their league.
> - Lost the super cup.
> - First winners ever to be knocked out of the group stage.
> - Lost the club world cup.
> 
> Awful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Torres admiring how well his and Rafa's plan is going I see


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck me, Shawcross should be allowed a free dig after that game. 

4 Match ban, and a free punch coming to Fellani.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great win for us today. It's about how you react after losses like Everton last week and I think we reacted well. Vertonghen in his natural position at centre back looking top class, brilliant finish too. Sandro beasting as usual, Dembele class. Clean sheet, back into fourth place. Stoke at home next.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

poznan is a bit of fun. have a bigger moan, bloody hell.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea, worst Champions League winners ever?
> 
> - Finished 6th in their league.
> - Lost the super cup.
> - First winners ever to be knocked out of the group stage.
> - Lost the club world cup.
> 
> Awful.


I'd rather be the worst winner ever than the best team to never win it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Poznan stolen, just like everything else City has 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:kobe










:kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

congrats on your december title


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

United shouldn't be so cocky. We all know what happened last season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah when QPR let City score the third goal 

:troll :kobe2 :jose enaldo


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



ReneClaus said:


> Yeah when QPR let City score the third goal
> 
> :troll :kobe2 :jose enaldo


:troll

QPR, always keeping us entertained.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

BaLOLtelli strikes again:



> Italian striker Mario Balotelli will face Manchester City at a Premier League tribunal in London on Wednesday.
> Balotelli is fighting City's decision to fine him two weeks' wages for his poor disciplinary record last season.
> The 22-year-old missed 11 games domestically and in Europe last season because of suspensions.
> Balotelli appealed against the decision but an independent panel of City's board upheld the penalty. The case will now be heard by a three-man panel.
> The striker is expected to appear in person, along with his Italian lawyer and a representative from the Professional Footballers' Association, while City will bring their legal team.
> 
> A two-week fine is the maximum penalty stipulated in standard player contracts and, although City refused to comment on the case, they are privately confident of winning.
> It is unusual for internal disputes between clubs and their players to go to a Premier League tribunal. The PFA has advised the player throughout and its chief executive, Gordon Taylor, told BBC Sport: "We try to avoid situations like this wherever possible, but the player and club have not been able to resolve this situation."
> City began the disciplinary process after Balotelli was sent off against Arsenal in April 2012.





> Balotelli suspensions 2011-12
> v Dynamo Kiev (March 2011): sent off for flying tackle on Goran Popov. Given four -match ban, meaning he missed first three Champions League games of 2011-12.
> v Spurs (January 2012): retrospective red for stamp on Scott Parker. Four -game ban.
> v Arsenal (April 2012): sent off for two yellows, including tackle on Alex Song. Three -game ban.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20756755


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

he's beyond saving now. off in jan. fighting a 2 week fine when you're filthy rich? and a fine that is perfectly reasonable too.

interesting to see we've backed safe standing.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I don't get what his argument is . That he should be able to act like a moron on the pitch and not have to face the repercussions?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

apparently so. even bobby wants him out apparently. this is just the final nail in the coffin. apparently we're trying to get it done early so we can sell him off asap. had too many chances. so talented, yet so so stupid. hoped the euro experience would make him grow up. evidently not. makes two class managers in jose and bobby to lose faith in him. what next?


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Should have cut your losses on him in the summer tbf. Even the fans have given up on him now.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> interesting to see we've backed safe standing.


On the one hand it makes sense. The corners opposite both sides of the away end have been designated 'singing areas' for a couple of seasons now and stewarding seems to have been relaxed in those sections compared to other areas of the ground. Think I read not long ago that the higher ups encouraged the relaxed stewarding in both sections after seeing no problems.

That being said its still a surprise to see a Premier League club so openly back it. Only Villa prior had gone on record despite comments from executives at other clubs teasing their backing (Gold and Brady at West Ham said they were 'open' to the idea at the Olympic stadium, and some exec from Sunderland was on about supporting it in some way). At the end of the day the only calls being made are for small trials in certain sections of the ground and more discussion to be had regarding converting parts of a ground to rail seating and the costs involved.

Problem is its such a contentious topic that the likes of Politicians and Club Officials in general seem to be hesitant in openly admitting their support, instead generally to sitting on the fence and encouraging debate on the matter. 

Apparently United have said the current design of parts of Old Trafford means it can't be converted into whatever model fans are proposing, and on that basis haven't backed it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

nah, there was still a glimmer of hope. the assist for the biggest goal in prem history, an impressive euros, improving attitude, scoring goals, and then it all fell apart again. now he's not scoring, being lazier, going out more, training poorly, being left out of squads altogether, and now taking us to a tribunal over a very small and perfectly reasonable fine? you don't do that and stay at a club. his saving grace was bobby. that's now all but gone.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...layers-joining-russian-champions-8422571.html



Great decision to hold the World Cup there in 2018


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> apparently so. even *bobby* wants him out apparently. this is just the final nail in the coffin. apparently we're trying to get it done early so we can sell him off asap. had too many chances. so talented, yet so so stupid. hoped the euro experience would make him grow up. evidently not. makes two class managers in jose and *bobby* to lose faith in him. what next?


You know him so well you can call him bobby??Sound!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

yeah, we tight


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wonder who will be willing to take Balotelli? 

Maybe good old 'Arry? :arry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Would it be too much to ask for a Reading win tonight?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










City are a disgrace, denying this poor lad his hard earned cash. Take 'em to the cleaners, Mario.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Thought I'd post in here as it is the "U21 Premier League" but it is Villa vs. Spurs tonight for the top spot of the league. Both teams can still win National Group Two of the newly-formed league and meet in the 12th and final match of the first half of the season. We top the group on goal difference from United, who sit second, having completed their fixtures and two points clear of Villa in third. A point will be enough us to clinch top spot.

Vigouroux	
Fredericks	Hall	Luongo	Barthram	
Carroll	Parker	
Mason	Falque	Townsend	
Obika​
Pretty strong team too.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Townsend looks quality from what I've seen of him.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Townsend looks quality from what I've seen of him.*


He was in my brothers year at school. He said that Townsend wasn't even the best in his year but his desire to be a professional footballer was more so of anyone else and it obviously shows as he is playing football at the highest level. 

I've also liked the look of him. He is direct and not afraid to take a player on. It is a shame Harry didn't give him more opportunities last year when Lennon or Bale were injured/tired as he is like a direct replacement, for Lennon more so.

Another thing I am really liking about AVB, he isn't afraid to try out players. Falque, Carroll and Townsend getting games, Caulker being promoted into the first team instead of sent out for another loan etc.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Would it be too much to ask for a Reading win tonight?


If Bradford can beat us then so can you


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Podolski STILL on the left wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWCturbo said:


> If Bradford can beat us then so can you


I'm not a Reading fan


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Podolski STILL on the left wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Well for those of us who like to laugh at Arsenal it's not all good news, Gervinho has been dropped to the bench :terry1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Spurs U21s 0-2 up against Villa U21s at Villa Park. Ryan Mason and Scott Parker with our goals meaning we will win the league if it stays like this. Southampton winning 2-0 against Newcastle too which means them and Man Utd will join us in the Elite Group next year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...layers-joining-russian-champions-8422571.html
> 
> 
> 
> Great decision to hold the World Cup there in 2018


Stopped reading at 'we're not racists' :terry. Sure you aren't keep telling yourselves that.

No gay players also :lol but nope not racists or homophobes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

At the Madejski. Arsenal fans sing: '4-0 & you fucked it up', Reading fans respond: 'Bradford & you fucked it up


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Man reading defending is pretty awful. Missed the first goal but both of Carzola's goals were easy as fuck.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Reading are Abysmal, if they survive this season then give McDermott a medal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Do Reading even try to defend anything. Arsenal aren't doing anything except knocking balls into the box. I didn't really watch Reading in the championship but I've no idea where the quality that brought them up is. Also, I think it's time Martin Tyler retired, the guy is so cringe worthy, he's not even trying to hide it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lol reading and they put 3 past us :fergie.

Now i know why i'm not bothering watching it most of the time it's pointless watching chelsea, city and arsenal vs relegation fodder. Imagine what city will do to these lot get a quid or two on 7-0.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

SANTI CLAUS bringing some Christmas JOY to the Madjeski Stadium.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do Reading even try to defend anything. Arsenal aren't doing anything except knocking balls into the box. I didn't really watch Reading in the championship but I've no idea where the quality that brought them up is. Also, I think it's time Martin Tyler retired, the guy is so cringe worthy, he's not even trying to hide it.


Think a few of the Sky Commentator's could do with the boot, they always manage to sound like there wife's have just died despite watching the apparent "Best League in the World" They should give Bill Leslie (Commentator who does the SPL/Celtc Champions League games) some Premier League matches, he could make drying paint sound exciting.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Reading is awful tonight, it's a true Christmas present to gunners  Hopefully Santi will collect a hat trick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Reading are just a championship side that made some cash coming up never really wanted to improve the squad (talking about the board) and will go back down in good knick.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Carzola hatrick. DEM FANTASY POINTS :jordan2

Shame he isn't my captain enaldo


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fightback coming from Reading.

4-1...

EDIT: Now 4-2...


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

4-2 20 minutes to go 

Game on bitches


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

2-4

20 minutes left, Arsenal arses are getting squeakier

EDIT: ah fuck


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maybe not... Walcott with a nice finish.

5-2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just fuck off to the Championship Reading


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

12 goals past Reading in two games at their stadium jesus :lol great result anyway, team had some actual confidence for once, can we just pay theo what he wants seriously. Only downside to the night was poor FF captain choice in Giroud :downing


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










fpalm


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Turns out that even though I no longer trust Torres to be in my avi, I'm quite happy putting him in my fantasy team... No clue how I let that happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Let me guess. "IN WENGER WE TRUST!!" again? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

42 - MAN UTD
41
40
39
38
37
36 - MAN CITY
35
34
33
32
31
30
29 - TOTTENHAM, CHELSEA
28
27 - ARSENAL, EVERTON, WEST BROM
26
25 - NORWICH
24 - STOKE
23 - SWANSEA, WEST HAM
22 - LIVERPOOL
21
20 - FULHAM
19
18 - ASTON VILLA
17 - NEWCASTLE
16 - SUNDERLAND
15 - SOUTHAMPTON, WIGAN
13
13
12
11
10 - QUEENS PARK RANGERS
9 - READING


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So between 22'nd December & 2'nd January there are 4 rounds of Premier League fixtures :mark:

~JOY!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



danny_boy said:


> So between 22'nd December & 2'nd January there are 4 rounds of Premier League fixtures :mark:
> 
> ~JOY!


Then we're fucked. The lack of depth will haunt us during that period. Can only hope for the best.

A quite impressive win from Le Wenger. Podolski and Cazorla were on fire. Reading's defending is atrocious!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So my mind is currently scrambled from that episode of Raw but reading this just made things all good again. Please be the truth.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...for-10m-January-move-to-Newcastle-United.html



> Newcastle United are in advanced talks to sign France international striker LoÏc Rémy for £10million and hope to announce the deal at the start of the January window.


:vince


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Remy would be a handy signing, another French player, weren't Newcastle linked to MOUSSA Sissoko too? Ligue 1 becoming Newcastle's feeder league 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> So my mind is currently scrambled from that episode of Raw but reading this just made things all good again. Please be the truth.


I just watched it too. And at the risk of coming across like :terry I'm just going to say that it was cool how Yaya Toure debuted :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So... Did anybody Else's Heart skip a beat when they saw that Charlie Adam had died


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










A caption competition if I ever saw one.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

haha that poor kid looks mortified.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The kid woke up and thought he was in heaven as Freddie Mercury was looming over his bed


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










no market for cars, kolo has moved onto selling books.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

When I go out Friday think im going punch & elbow someone in the face, my excuse will be Fellaini can do it. Being a Stoke fan it's been shocking how the media as a whole is actually laying the blame on us, then we have idiotic comments saying Stoke do it all the time; now forgive me but pulling & shoving in the box happens at every club in England. I do hope Saturday that EVERY incident of shoving & pulling (Stoke included) is deemed a penalty then we'll have they same idiots saying how it was a soft penalty & how the game has become a farce. If it was any other team rather than Stoke, Fellaini would be absolutely slaughtered by everyone.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's pathetic that he got a 3 match ban. Imagine if it was Barton.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Definitely should of been more than 3 games. Was really clever of Shawcross not to react at all.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's pathetic that he got a 3 match ban. Imagine if it was Barton.


Andy Wilkinson got a 3 match ban for an elbow into Balotelli's face.

Marouane Fellaini gets a 3 match ban for an elbow, headbutt & punch/open hand punch.

Only reason he got a 3 match ban is because Halsey saw the other 2 incidents but didn't see them as even a foul!.

Then people wonder why us Stoke fans have the us vs the world mentality.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Mozzaa said:


> Andy Wilkinson got a 3 match ban for an elbow into Balotelli's face.
> 
> Marouane Fellaini gets a 3 match ban for an elbow, headbutt & punch/open hand punch.
> 
> Only reason he got a 3 match ban is because Halsey saw the other 2 incidents but didn't see them as even a foul!.
> 
> Then people wonder why us Stoke fans have the us vs the world mentality.


That's karma for you. Stoke have been clogging away for years under Pulis and have made referees in their games deem violence acceptable, especially now that opposition teams are starting to go out and match your lot in terms of physicality in order to level out the playing field. If you live by the sword, you die by it. I'm not saying it's right, but those niggly tactics have brought all of this about. These incidents will only stop when you shed your constant shirt pulling/vicious last ditch challenge tactics. It could take a while to get rid of that stigma.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> That's karma for you. Stoke have been clogging away for years under Pulis and have made referees in their games deem violence acceptable, especially now that opposition teams are starting to go out and match your lot in terms of physicality in order to level out the playing field. If you live by the sword, you die by it. I'm not saying it's right, but those niggly tactics have brought all of this about. These incidents will only stop when you shed your constant shirt pulling/vicious last ditch challenge tactics. It could take a while to get rid of that stigma.


I love the rough & tumble & Stoke do have a reputation (an unfair one, if you look at the amount of yellow cards we've had the past few seasons), but the people who are critical towards us you then ask them do you watch Stoke play? 9/10 they say only on highlights and what the papers say. I have even see people say Stoke don't like it when others get rough with them but im sorry has any Stoke player come out & moaned about Saturday? and then Wilko gets completely clattered by Gardner a few weeks which could of been easily a red card these days, but back he gets up & they shake hands, most players nowadays would stay down & roll around on the floor, but once again very little is mentioned about it. 

Take physicality away from football is the day football becomes a poorer game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

any team that gives the scotish kickboxer money will never sit right with me.

i dont care how stoke play, they can play as they like within the rules, but the little scrote can suck a fat one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Get your own name you Hills Have Eyes halfbreed.

I see you have no mention of Robert Huth stamping on little, ugly and racist a few weeks back at Anfield.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Mozzaa said:


> Take physicality away from football is the day football becomes a poorer game.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

@ *Fake Mozzaa*

I think you're missing my point. I'm not saying that Stoke players are moaning about being assaulted, I'm just saying that Stoke fans and Tony Pulis shouldn't moan about being unfairly treated in terms of refereeing consistency because your club has created this perception that you're thugs over the last few years, therefore anything that your lot does is going to be scrutinised because refs are going to look out for it because you've built a reputation for it. Meanwhile, the opposition will get away with murder because refs will think, "will it's Stoke, they're up for this all of the time". 

It just makes me laugh when Pulis comes out and plays the victim when he has built your club's success off the back of overt physicality. I agree that your players don't seem to make the most of it. Looking at how Shawcross reacted on Saturday I'm thinking "fair play, he's being reasonable about it", but it doesn't stop me thinking that he has brought this on himself. That's my point. I'm not saying that Stoke players should rightfully be maimed, but the club _as a whole_ shouldn't be playing the victim.

There's certainly a place for physicality within football but I believe that Stoke often take it too far, much like Wimbledon in the 80's/90's. Don't get me wrong, I liked the 'Crazy Gang' for their undeniable spirit and emergence as a top flight club from minimal resources, but they were dirty fuckers as well.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Purple Aki said:


> Get your own name you Hills Have Eyes halfbreed.
> 
> I see you have no mention of Robert Huth stamping on little, ugly and racist a few weeks back at Anfield.


For starters its MozzaA, so you would rather everyone was like on a Soap Opera where no one has the same name? but as I'm more mature I won't use any abuse, while I fuck my sister of course...

Huth didn't get a deserved ban, Wilko got a deserved ban hence why I'm using him as an example because he actually got the ban.



AlexHoHoHumph said:


>


Take away about 6 teams from La Liga & the standard isn't the greatest.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Mozza and Mozzaa :terry.


So united fans is :carrick injured? if so so he'll be a miss especially vs swansea, is :kagawa back? and anyone else expect :javy to start vs swansea.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> @ *Fake Mozzaa*
> 
> I think you're missing my point. I'm not saying that Stoke players are moaning about being assaulted, I'm just saying that Stoke fans and Tony Pulis shouldn't moan about being unfairly treated in terms of refereeing consistency because your club has created this perception that you're thugs over the last few years, therefore anything that your lot does is going to be scrutinised because refs are going to look out for it because you've built a reputation for it. Meanwhile, the opposition will get away with murder because refs will think, "will it's Stoke, they're up for this all of the time".
> 
> It just makes me laugh when Pulis comes out and plays the victim when he has built your club's success off the back of overt physicality. I agree that your players don't seem to make the most of it. Looking at how Shawcross reacted on Saturday I'm thinking "fair play, he's being reasonable about it", but it doesn't stop me thinking that he has brought this on himself. That's my point. I'm not saying that Stoke players should rightfully be maimed, but the club _as a whole_ shouldn't be playing the victim.
> 
> There's certainly a place for physicality within football but I believe that Stoke often take it too far, much like Wimbledon in the 80's/90's. Don't get me wrong, I liked the 'Crazy Gang' for their undeniable spirit and emergence as a top flight club from minimal resources, but they were dirty fuckers as well.


Fake Mozzaa? Been on this board ages just don't post alot. Pulis does moan too much, if you didn't know Stoke fans & Pulis don't exactly see eye to eye on alot of things, Stoke play rough, but most of the time fair but people only remember the bad things like most things in life! of course there have been incidents, but has no other club?. What gets on Stoke fans nerves is when people from other clubs & media slaughter Stoke for an incident, then when the same happens to us we are still in the bloody wrong! :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The name thing was just a joke, chill out.

Yes, I understand that the media and fan perceptions get on your nerves, but I'm explaining why this has built up over time. If you create an impression that you play a certain way then it's going to stick. There is no hate campaign against Stoke as a club or City, it's just down to Pulis' tactics.

If your lot started playing a more open and expansive style the stigma would soon ware off. The only player of yours that impressed me based on skill was Etherington (been off the boil lately though). It's not hard to see why Stoke are judged in a certain way.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> The name thing was just a joke, chill out.
> 
> Yes, I understand that the media and fan perceptions get on your nerves, but I'm explaining why this has built up over time. If you create an impression that you play a certain way then it's going to stick. There is no hate campaign against Stoke as a club or City, it's just down to Pulis' tactics.
> 
> If your lot started playing a more open and expansive style the stigma would soon ware off. The only player of yours that impressed me based on skill was Etherington (been off the boil lately though). It's not hard to see why Stoke are judged in a certain way.


This season we actually started it of playing an expensive game (Man United & Chelsea away especially); but recently gone back to the 09-10 dealy in a 4-5-1 which isn't working (even though we're picking big points up but thats Stoke for you!). Etherington has been ok this season but not good enough to leave Kightly on the bench, still can't find a system for Charlie Adam, Whelan has improved 10-fold & N'Zonzi my word he won't be at the club long he's been fantastic & destined for big things. We have improved with the ball & are capable of tearing a team a new arsehole, its just the guy in the cap!.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not a big fan of Adam because he often looks for the Hollywood pass and ends up giving the ball away. Kightly is a talented player I'll give you that. N'Zonzi is tidy and solid but not really the type of player I'm referring to. Whelan has been absolute dogs eggs every time I've seen him, I guess he saves his good games for when I'm not watching 

It makes me laugh when Pulis gets loads of praise for what he has done at Stoke, spending absolute fortunes on transfers and wages to play ordinary football at best. Personally I think the guys overrated, it's not as if he's keeping you up on a shoe string budget each year.


----------



## Mozzaa

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Not a big fan of Adam because he often looks for the Hollywood pass and ends up giving the ball away. Kightly is a talented player I'll give you that. N'Zonzi is tidy and solid but not really the type of player I'm referring to. Whelan has been absolute dogs eggs every time I've seen him, I guess he saves his good games for when I'm not watching
> 
> It makes me laugh when Pulis gets loads of praise for what he has done at Stoke, spending absolute fortunes on transfers and wages to play ordinary football at best. Personally I think the guys overrated, it's not as if he's keeping you up on a shoe string budget each year.


He hasn't had chance to do any of them since at Stoke he's been playing just behind the striker & it isn't working at all. N'Zonzi can create a good opening, but on the ball he's outstanding. Whelan pre-this season was very hit & miss, but since N'Zonzi & Adam have shown up he's been very, very good.

We have the 3rd highest net spend so in a way we have underachieved considering. Pulis is a club legend to most, but with the plans that Coates has with wanting bring kids through I can't see him being at the club any longer than 4 seasons time he's just the worst manager to have at the helm for that.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Mozzaa said:


> Take away about 6 teams from La Liga & the standard isn't the greatest.


You can say that about the EPL.

Take away, Man United, Man City, Chelsea, Spurs, Arsenal, and Everton and the standard wouldn't be great.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



nazzac said:


> You can say that about the EPL.
> 
> Take away, Man United, Man City, Chelsea, Spurs, Arsenal, and Everton and the standard wouldn't be great.


but liverpool would stand a chance of getting in the top 4 :troll


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> but liverpool would stand a chance of getting in the top 4 :troll


They still wouldn't make it :troll


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Found this online





> Sir Alex Ferguson, manager of iconic Manchester United, is arguably the most successful manager in the history of professional soccer. So why not write a Harvard Business School (HBS) case on his leadership style?
> 
> “It’s just a dream to be able to understand the drivers of his success,” said HBS Professor Anita Elberse of the source of her inspiration. The case was fascinating, and then came the visit.
> 
> One day earlier this fall, Ferguson arrived at HBS to help teach the class. Ferguson has led Manchester United — one of the world’s biggest sports franchises — for the past 26 years. Last year, Elberse and case study co-author Tom Dye traveled to Manchester, England, to see Ferguson in action. They conducted comprehensive interviews and meetings with the Scottish manager, past and present players, and club staff members.
> 
> Their findings offer fresh insights into Ferguson’s storied career and his approach to leadership, particularly his ability to foster a culture of success and dedication throughout the organization, from the team’s elite players to the workers who take care of Manchester United’s famous stadium and field.
> “If someone knocks on his door and they have a problem, the first thing he does is turn the chair around and say, ‘Sit down, let’s talk,’ ” Ferguson’s longtime secretary Lyn Laffin says in the case.
> 
> In addition to using their detailed research to outline many of Ferguson’s core philosophies, the case’s authors went a step further. Once their work was complete, Elberse and Dye invited Ferguson to Harvard.
> “I can try to capture his thinking in a case, but that is only words on paper,” said Elberse, who frequently uses examples from the media, entertainment, and sports industries as the basis for her case studies. “To have him there, and for students to be able to see him in action, see how he addresses a group, and see snippets of his personality, there’s no replacement for that live experience.''
> “When you’re approached by an institution like Harvard, you know you are dealing with top quality,” said Ferguson. “I had to consider that I was opening myself up to something I’ve never done before. But at this stage of my life, I felt that if I’m helping young people progress through their own routes to management, then ultimately that was an important and compelling factor for me.”
> 
> The Ferguson report differs from many typical HBS cases that analyze a particular scenario faced by an organization, or a key decision made by a company’s director or chief executive, explained Elberse. Instead, it explores Ferguson’s body of work, his leadership skills, and the keys to his sustained success.
> 
> “I wanted students to examine his philosophy to the management of the club,” she said, “season by season, and game by game, so that they could distill the major lessons and his formula for success.”
> One key lesson is Ferguson’s fine-tuned ability to relate to people. He connects with his wealthy players, but he brings that intense engagement to all of his interactions. That was true during his visit to Harvard. Standing in the middle of a room in Aldrich Hall, he expanded on students’ observations about the case, answered a storm of questions, and even had a little fun with a Bayern Munich supporter in attendance. (Manchester United famously beat the German soccer club in 1999, coming back from a goal down to win 2-1 in extra time during the UEFA Champions League final.)
> 
> In a departure from the standard HBS class that typically allots guests 20 minutes, Elberse turned over half of two 80-minute discussions to Ferguson to maximize his time. Many students arrived for the crowded classes wearing Manchester United jerseys. They also came prepared.
> “The whole atmosphere was professional,” said Ferguson. “It was clear that they had done their homework. That was the important thing. They had properly read the case study and supplemented that with their own opinions and research. … That gave me a certain assurance that I had made the right decision to go ahead with the case.”
> “The process was excellent, enjoyable, and comfortable,” he added. “I never felt intimidated in any way, and I never felt reluctant to be anything other than completely open.”
> The wide-ranging discussions touched on such topics as Ferguson’s expansion of the club’s youth system, his willingness to invest in top talent from other clubs, and the nature of his management style.
> 
> HBS student and soccer enthusiast Folafolu Folowosele was thrilled to interact with and learn from a legend. Hearing how Ferguson “motivates his players, creates a culture around his team, and gets key influencers within his team to be the ones to drive that winning culture through … these are the lessons we can actually take in our business careers going forward,” Folowosele said.
> But the students weren’t the only ones learning lessons. Ferguson said it was enlightening to hear his career discussed and explored in such depth and detail.
> “The part of the discussion from which I learned the most about myself was when they were discussing the balance between ‘fear’ and ‘love’ in my approach to managing people. If you look at my history, there’s all this hype about hair dryers and anger and so on. But the students acknowledged another side to it, which is more apt in terms of how I have fostered relations with people and developed the team over the years. The reality is not always how the press portray it. I felt the students were quite accurate in terms of how they analyzed this aspect, questioning and recognizing this important dynamic of management.
> “The key element for me was Anita, and how she controlled the room. I am always talking about ‘control.’ She controlled that room. She was the boss. I thought that was very impressive, plus the fact that she has a certain humility about her; she’s quite down-to-earth.”
> 
> Ferguson also connected with other students and soccer fans while at Harvard. During a visit in September to prepare for the HBS case discussions, he met with Harvard men’s head soccer coach Carl Junot.
> “He was entertaining and engaging,” recalled Junot, who said Ferguson put him immediately at ease and offered to meet the team. “It was so unanticipated. They were expecting me to come in and give them the practice plan as usual, and in walks Alex Ferguson. They were blown away.”
> In October, Ferguson set aside time for members of the HBS soccer club. Similar to Elberse’s classes earlier in the day, the more informal afternoon gathering was filled with students sporting Manchester United shirts. Club president John Hillman wore a jersey with the name Giggs printed on the back in honor of the team’s famous Welsh star.
> 
> Like Junot, Hillman was struck by Ferguson’s easygoing style. “He was amazingly laid-back and down-to-earth. … I could just tell that he was being very thoughtful, and was very interested in what I was saying.”
> One of guests sitting in on a case discussion with Ferguson was a soccer star herself. Heather O’Reilly, a key player on the U.S. women’s soccer team that won the gold medal during the London Olympics and a longtime Manchester United fan, called the experience “an honor.”
> “He’s the best of the best,” said O’Reilly.


http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/stor...ign=socialflow


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






Lol.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

according to Rory Smith of the Times Liverpool have done deals to sign Sturridge and Ince in January for £18m


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*£48 million


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So a player who doesn't pass coming into a team with a passing philosophy and re-signing a young player we let go for fuck all 18 months ago :downing


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> according to Rory Smith of the Times Liverpool have done deals to sign Sturridge and Ince in January for £18m


Hope that's true.

If true, Ince has been in great form and looks like a great player in the making. Sturridge has the quality but hasn't played much for Chelsea. Hopefully he delivers for us.

An attacking three of Ince/Suarez/Sturridge looks really promising.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> Liverpool attacking midfielder Suso has been fined £10,000 by the FA and warned about his future conduct for an inappropriate comment posted on Twitter.
> 
> Suso, 19, found himself under investigation after using a derogatory word to describe a photo posted by team-mate Jose Enrique at the end of November.
> 
> "What the f*** is he doing? This guy is gay...he does everything except play football," Suso tweeted after the Liverpool full-back posted a picture of himself during a teeth-whitening session.
> 
> The tweet was quickly deleted and Suso issued an apology, but the FA felt compelled to act.
> 
> "Following an Independent Regulatory Commission hearing yesterday [Monday 17 December 2012], Liverpool's Jesus Fernandez Saez (Suso) has been fined £10,000 and warned as to his future conduct for a comment posted on Twitter," the FA wrote on its website.
> 
> "The charge, which the player admitted and requested a paper hearing, was that he acted in a way which was improper and/or brought the game into disrepute in that the comment was posted on his Twitter account and included a reference to a person/s sexual orientation and/or disability."


:lmao seriously? what a fucking joke. 10k fine for saying what everyone is thinking :side:



united_07 said:


> according to Rory Smith of the Times Liverpool have done deals to sign Sturridge and Ince in January for £18m












18 mil? fuck that for a joke. Sturridge is in the last year of his deal and we sold off Ince for peanuts. If we pay 18 mil for that shit i will blow a gasket.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Doesn't sound promising at all. Sturridge is a terrible hoarder of the ball, Ince has done well for 3-4 months in the 2nd tier. Mid-table signings for a mid-table team.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We spent 20mil on downing and 16mil on henderson.

18mil is not that bad nowadays tbh.

Plus, we were never going to sign "big players" in January.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, and that was horrendous. Just because we've watsed so much money in the past on players like Downing and Carroll doesn't mean we have to keep wasting money. Sturridge and Ince aren't even close to being worth a combined 18 mil. Neither are great signings.

We don't need big players, we need players who are value for money. We need to stop throwing a bunch of cash down the drain. If we bought smarter when FSG took over we wouldn't be mid table.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










:downing


----------



## CGS

Guessing the Ince deal will be for £6m as rumored before which would be fucking awful stuff. Sturridge for £12m considering we need a damn striker anyway isn't the worst deal in the world at all


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Yeah, and that was horrendous. Just because we've watsed so much money in the past on players like Downing and Carroll doesn't mean we have to keep wasting money. Sturridge and Ince aren't even close to being worth a combined 18 mil. Neither are great signings.
> 
> We don't need big players, we need players who are value for money. We need to stop throwing a bunch of cash down the drain. If we bought smarter when FSG took over we wouldn't be mid table.


I agree that they were horrendous.

So you expected 'great' signings in January? Which players exactly are you talking about when you say "players who are value for money" who would join a club who's currently 12th in the EPL?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

i hope liverpool pay 35 mil for sturridge so we get a bigger amount.

dont get the hype behind him. he's not that good + greedy. rebuying a prospect that left for free is laughable too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I didn't expect great signings in January and i don't expect great signings (by great really i mean big name signings) for Liverpool these days. 

Value for money? Okay lets look at the past few years in the prem;

Michu - 2 mil
Cazorla - 16 mil
Mirallas - 5 mil
Lloris - 13 mil
Diarra - 2 mil
Cabaye - 5 mil
Ba - free
Vorm - 1.5 mil
Friedel - free
Parker - 5 mil

now obviously Cazorla and Lloris are higher in price but in comparison to their level then they're still value. We need to stop paying overinflated prices on average players. We've wasted so much money its ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

liverpool should be looking at strikers in the liga from 10th place onwards. if ruben was 5 years younger from betis he'd be perfect, banging them in for fun this season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Don't we get some of the money that we would pay Blackpool back in return? Something like 35% back.

We can use some of that money to help Suso pay off his fine for calling Enrique gay.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

not enough to make signing Ince for 6 mil a good move. He left for about 250k, signing him for 6 mil is just retarded.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ehhhh It's not my money so I don't really care how much we spend on players (DOWNING ASIDE :kenny)

Maybe there's someone else though or something else to go for...



Telegraph said:


> A group of Zenit St Petersburg supporters, who could face Premier League opposition in the Europa League in February, have called for all non-European and “sexual minorities” to be barred from playing for the club.


Put in a bid for Hulk right now. Put him on the left wing.

Profit :cheer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Hulk is on OUTRAGEOUS wages IIRC.

Fuck that if so.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, 6 mil for is pretty ridiculous if you think about.

But I don't think 12 mil for Sturridge is that bad. He's only 23 and he's got potential, plus he's English.

Only time will tell, if they do end up signing. But yeah, I'll admit that there is players out there who are cheap and worth it but that doesn't always workout tbf.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

8 hours until the QF against LEEDS. Could possibly be our one shot at a trophy this season :/ Still, even if we lose, at least it's not to Bradford 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Regarding Ince. Wouldn't it be similar with Barca when it comes to Fabregas, Alba and Pique. Well, if they are the right players, their past history should not stop the team from paying the market price to get them back. We even did it with Crouch re-signing him for £10m after releasing him as a youngster.

Those players wanted to leave because they didn't think they would get much chances at Barca. Same for Ince, he left due to limited chances (though it took the signings of multiple expensive young midfielders for him to realise that).


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Releasing a player and signing them just a year and a half later is a little bit different to doing the same thing but resigning them several years later, don't you think? It's not so much the act that's baffling, just Liverpool's timing. To get rid of a player for peanuts only to resign him a year and a half down the road is just plain bizzare.

At least Barcelona have had the excuse of having had a surplus of quality players which forced them to release a few gems, Liverpool shouldn't really be able to operate in this manner when considering their mediocre (for where they want to be) squad.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Signing Ince for 5/6mil is not the awful deal people are making it out to be.

Some teams let youngsters go and sign them a years later as they improve, look at Barca.

He wasn't going to develop like this at Liverpool, so selling him and then getting a better deal because of outstanding clauses makes sense.

If he achieves his potential, it'll be a snip.

Two good signings for Liverpool and may be the missing link. Sterling and Ince on the wings providing the service for the likes of Sturridge/Suarez, or both, looks sexy.

Be interesting to see how the formation is changed. 4-4-2 with both playing, or one up top with Suarez playing wider behind Sturridge.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Barca selling and resigning guys like Alba, Pique and Cesc isn't similar to Liverpool resigning Ince. Those 3 left and became world class players before being resigned and Barca's youth system is so stacked that some of these class players have to leave to develop better somewhere else. Barca still got Pique and Alba back on good deals relative to their talent. Ince isn't the same case. He hasn't improved dramatically to a standard where it's worth paying a load more money to get him back. He aint worth £6m but young, English and Liverpool target bumps the price up a lot. Sturridge aint worth close to £12m. Try half of it. Isn't he out of contract soon too? So probably even less then.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sturridge seems like a guy who needs 15 chances a game to score. He got the winner (I think) vs. United in the Capital One Cup but he could have probably broken a scoring record if he'd put away even half of his chances. I'd pass on him if I were Liverpool, for the alleged price anyway.

Ince on the other hand looks quality, it's hard to judge accurately given the league he is in but there seems to be something special about him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Does it make Liverpool look daft? Yes. But sometimes you have to swallow your pride, especially if you think this kid has potential. OX costed a lot more than £6m and he was from League 1. Ince has talent, so you're not going to get him for nothing, no matter how much you sold him for.

As for Sturridge. England international. Young. Pottential. Scores goals when he gets a run in the team. Look at his run at Bolton when he was the centre forward. If you're just getting him for £12m then you're very lucky.

This is not as bad as a deal you're trying to make out.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Not a fan of either of these transfers. We need a striker who can finish not one who takes a million chances to score and is overpriced because he is English. We need a striker who can finish and help Suarez. Also buying back a player we sold for £250k a year later for £6m :kenny.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rumors Huntelaars signed a new deal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Barca selling and resigning guys like Alba, Pique and Cesc isn't similar to Liverpool resigning Ince. Those 3 left and became world class players before being resigned and Barca's youth system is so stacked that some of these class players have to leave to develop better somewhere else. Barca still got Pique and Alba back on good deals relative to their talent. Ince isn't the same case. He hasn't improved dramatically to a standard where it's worth paying a load more money to get him back. He aint worth £6m but young, English and Liverpool target bumps the price up a lot. Sturridge aint worth close to £12m. Try half of it. Isn't he out of contract soon too? So probably even less then.*


Well I suppose Barca didn't sell Cesc and Pique. They were just poached by other teams due to differing rules between each country, they did release Alba though so I guess that comparison holds up(although it took Barca 7 years to eventually get him back). Liverpool sold Ince for £60k and now 18 months later they're going to pay 100x that to re-sign him? Whether he turns out to be worth that or not, it's just another example of their clueless dealings as a club.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yes it's hilarious how they let him go for such a small amount of cash. Still seems like a good signing though if it's true.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The whole Ince is is even worse when you consider we let him go for fuck all and signed Downing for 20 fucking million. Now we're looking to dump Downing and sign back Ince for 6 mil. Could've saved 26 mil and not bought :downing

As for Sturridge, 12 mil for a bloke who's likely going to leave his club 6 months later is fucking retarded. 

Also are you seriously trying to compare Cesc, Alba and Pique to Ince? really? Those guys all developed into stars over years playing in top leagues elsewhere, Ince has played well for 1 and a bit seasons in a lower league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

have to factor in dalglish wasnt exactly big on testing youth players, whereas rodgers is throwing them into the deep end


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

KING KENNETH gave Flanagan, Robinson and Kelly game time. He loved DEM YOUNG ENGLISHMEN.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

only defenders. plus they were before enrique and i believe all tested at left back when there were injuries?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*












> Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce that five of its young internationals have today signed new long-term contracts.
> 
> The quintet of Kieran Gibbs :hb, Carl Jenkinson :hb, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain :hb, Jack Wilshere :hb :hb :hb and Aaron Ramsey :side: who are all full internationals, and between them have already made more than 350 first-team appearances for the Gunners, have all committed their long-term futures to Arsenal.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The one thing you are all failing to remember is Ince would not have developed at Liverpool like he has at Blackpool. Look at Shawcross, continuing speculation of him going back to United once every while. He had to go away to develop his skills, the same with Ince.

Of course I'm not comparing Ince to the likes of Pique and so on, but you people need to see the bigger picture once in a while.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So they've signed contracts that will take them into the peak of there career's when they will leave Arsenal and join Man City on a free :troll


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yay for everyone except maybe Ramsey, he's been rather disappointing this year.



danny_boy said:


> So they've signed contracts that will take them into the peak of there career's when they will leave Arsenal and join Man City on a free :troll


Doesn't matter 'cause Arsenal gets to "win" the 4th place 4-5 years in a row  after that these guys will be too old for the club anyway. We'll start growing other youngsters.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWCturbo said:


> Yay for everyone except maybe Ramsey, he's been rather disappointing this year.


Under Wenger's increasingly scattergun tactical approach, I'm not surprised.

At one point against Bradford, he had the top three all playing in the wrong position.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DC said:


> Under Wenger's increasingly scattergun tactical approach, I'm not surprised.
> 
> At one point against Bradford, he had the top three all playing in the wrong position.


What can I say, he's a true French genius  lol


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

If Chelsea can get £12m for Sturridge then we should take it and raid Celtic. Wanyama and Hooper for £18m-ish?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Liverpool and buying english players :lol, hopefully fergie stays well away from them unless wilshere comes available of course :fergie. We have enough british players no need for more.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Curry I said:


> If Chelsea can get £12m for Sturridge then we should take it and raid Celtic. Wanyama and Hooper for £18m-ish?


I think Lennon is keen on keeping Wanyama through January and has said he value's Vick at £20million wether or not Chelsea put in a lower than a 20 mil bid and the board buckle and accept is a mystery

Hooper is going to be very difficult for us to hold on to during the January Window, just seeing a couple of reports in the past half hour that Hooper has turned a new deal and with Juve showing an interest in him then I'll be amazed if he's still with us come February time


----------



## Ether

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Where the fuck did this Villa to Swansea talk come from?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea's line-up is so...wow. It's probably convinced me to watch the game. Oscar playing deep, Marin starting...nice.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I never cheer for Chelsea but I hope you smash the fucking shit out of Leeds.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Tonge and Brown in central midfield for Leeds, the same pairing that Warnock had at Sheffield United a decade ago. Such a progressive manager. I expect Brown to clog the shite out of everybody in site as per usual. Tonge hasn't really fulfilled his potential, he looked very promosing as a young player.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Christ that Capital One banner covering the South Stand lower section is depressing as hell, should have either put Chelsea in that section or put in some better segregation. Anytime part of a ground is sectioned off makes for a terrible sight.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's weird because that's usually where the away fans sit from what I remember. Stupid to waste any seats, especially in a game like this which should be a sell out. Leeds fans like to bang on about how they're such a big club with great supporters, if that's the case then why didn't money grabber Bates give them the chance to prove it? Surely they can't be getting more sponsorship money from the banner?

Moses took the wrong option going for the near post there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> It's weird because that's usually where the away fans sit from what I remember. Stupid to waste any seats, especially in a game like this which should be a sell out. Leeds fans like to bang on about how they're such a big club with great supporters, if that's the case then why didn't money grabber Bates give them the chance to prove it? Surely they can't be getting more sponsorship money from the banner?
> 
> Moses took the wrong option going for the near post there.


Think it was segregation based, probably on police advice. Away fans have been moved to the West Stand this season and apparently the divide between that part closest to the south stand and the south stand lower isn't far, and with it being a cup game and night game you probably had the boffins in the Police fretting about things getting lobbed and having running charges after a goal.

Should have just put the Chelsea fans there and worked to put in effective segregation. If United can get 5000 and be stood in the lower, then Chelsea can be put in that traditional away end.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Agreed, sometimes the authorities get too fussy. Any situation where so many potential fans might miss out is ridiculous frankly. At least the crowd that is there are well up for this, as you would expect with the two teams history against each other. 

The Chelsea players look on edge at the moment due to the atmosphere, probably (definitely) not used to this at the bridge. Warnock will have loved that challenge from Lampard, will give him a chance to moan.

Wish you had a membership mate, we could kick the yanks out of the chat box and talk about the game there instead.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Any tackle that is committed on Doiuf should be applauded rather then punished with a booking

Would love it if he got introduced to Felliani one day


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Wilshere is already better than Lampard ever was. Most over-rated English player I've ever seen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

A part of me thinks I'd just pay the £10 post christmas, then another part of me thinks stick it out and hope I finally win a popularity contest on here 

If they were gonna close any part of the ground off, you'd have thought they'd have closed off the upper section of the South Stand. Just boggles the mind really why they'd leave that part of the ground empty which makes it look so dire on TV.

Aye its an old school English atmosphere. Rowdy and getting louder with every tackle and pressure from Leeds. Chelsea will probably have their best following this season. A bunch of boozed up diehards from around the country as opposed to families and tourist types if they were to play a Northern game away in the League.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WOOLCOCK said:


> *A part of me thinks I'd just pay the £10 post christmas, then another part of me thinks stick it out and hope I finally win a popularity contest on here *
> 
> If they were gonna close any part of the ground off, you'd have thought they'd have closed off the upper section of the South Stand. Just boggles the mind really why they'd leave that part of the ground empty which makes it look so dire on TV.
> 
> Aye its an old school English atmosphere. Rowdy and getting louder with every tackle and pressure from Leeds. Chelsea will probably have their best following this season. A bunch of boozed up diehards from around the country as opposed to families and tourist types if they were to play a Northern game away in the League.


That's a bit tight of you mate, who would wait for somebody to give them a freebie like that :side:

Yeah, definitely close the upper, have the fans closer to the pitch. Football and common sense don't interact well together unfortunately. I wish the atmosphere from Norwich fans at carra against Villa was like this, but most of us were comprised of the complete opposite type of supporter that you were just talking about.

The tackles are flying in, ironically Brown has been on the end of a few harsh ones. Maybe Benitez remembers him from his prem days with Fulhan, Wigan, etc. Trying to target him, wind him up so he gets sent off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yup, I've given up on logic having a place in football these days. Saw Brighton are possibly banning fans for standing at the new ground, this coming after years at a rundown shithole where terraces were present. Urrggh.

Tbh I doubt you'd have anything close to this atmosphere if it wasn't Chelsea playing at Leeds, aka a historically bitter and personal rivalry. If this were Norwich vs Ipswich you'd have got something similar/greater, but sadly the modern game basically means fans don't care unless its a team you despise. Villa weren't a rival and as a result most there were just turning up expecting a win and nothing more. It would have been the same in the reverse fixture, away fans just usually make the most out of a trip whereas home fans are stifled by the people around them.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What's with these Leeds c***s and celebrity peadophiles? They'll no doubt be belting out the lostprophets songs at half time.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Wish you had a membership mate, we could kick the yanks out of the chat box and talk about the game there instead.


Says the guy who robbed it from his hands.:cashley


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maybe Brighton are banning standing so they can eradicate that infamous homophobic chant about not being able to sit down? :hmm:

Lovely counter from Leeds, no suprise to see Luiz ballsing up again.

Didn't realise Ian Watkins was a pedo until now, quite shocking news.

Oh, and Anark, it's your fault for starting the bandwaggon!


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Oh, and Anark, it's your fault for starting the bandwaggon!


I can't help it. I have a soft spot for people who can't spell bandwagon.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's only just dawned on me but if Moses were to lose the beard then he could be a double for Nicola Adams 

In all honesty I don't know if I'm trying to imply that Nicola looks like a man or Moses looks like a girl


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AndreBaker said:


> Maybe Brighton are banning standing so they can eradicate that infamous homophobic chant about not being able to sit down? :hmm:
> 
> Lovely counter from Leeds, no suprise to see Luiz ballsing up again.
> 
> Didn't realise Ian Watkins was a pedo until now, quite shocking news.
> 
> Oh, and Anark, it's your fault for starting the bandwaggon!


:lmao

It screams of them just trying to eradicate the 'undesirable element' and cater to the families and middle class who will pay their growing prices and deprive the club store of merchandise. They don't need the ones who followed them through thick and thin in the days of the Withdean, they're set on Premier League football and like any club these days they'll see the benefit in the family market and try to exploit it.

The fact they even try and cite the regulations line despite no ground coming in danger of being closed or a club fined for persistant standing is comical. Didn't stop a few melons from pissing themselves at the thought of a fine affecting their ability to get promotion :lol .

Interesting game now. Would love to see Leeds get stuffed though the thought of them getting further and losing later on whilst Chelsea get knocked out isn't a terrible alternative.

I actually thought the Saville songs were from the Chelsea fans. The whole '...who he wants' song needs to be culled from English football. Its become the new Soccer Am craze like the classic 'Who are Ya' and 'Shall we sing a song for you'. Fucking Johnny Vegas has more wit in his stand up than most 'banter' songs these days.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ashdown has been impressive tonight, he played two games for Norwich and was shit in both.



Anark said:


> I can't help it. I have a soft spot for people who can't spell.


Fixed.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I actually thought the Saville songs were from the Chelsea fans. The whole '...who he wants' song needs to be culled from English football. Its become the new Soccer Am craze like the classic 'Who are Ya' and 'Shall we sing a song for you'. Fucking Johnny Vegas has more wit in his stand up than most 'banter' songs these days.


My biggest pet peeve of this kind of thing has become something of a dilemma for me. I'm sure it started at the last Euros. In every fucking game, when a goal was scored, the crowd would chant that fucking White Stripes Seven Nation Army fucking tune. It drove me fucking bonkers.

Now, I support United with all my heart, and have RVP as my fantasy team captain, but there's a tiny little part of me that grimaces every time he scores.

I'm getting sick of the _We/You know who we/you_ are chant as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sloop John B, is that what you're on about WOOLCOCK? That chant (tune) definitely needs to be culled.

Brighton are definitely the embodiment of a modern day middle class football club. I remember when the fans ran on the pitch to steal turf from the Goldstone ground. Couldn't imagine that happening now.

Leeds getting through would kill me, the thought of Swansea, Leeds and Bradford as the only road blocks to the league cup trophy would be devastating. Norwich definitely could have won the competition in that scenario


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I blame the lack of creativity from fans tbh. So many chants and tunes get recycled by people unimaginative enough to try and construct an original song. If kids aren't trying to steal every European song popular in Germany/Italy/Russia/Poland and recreating with 30 people at an Accrington Stanley away game they're just finding any song catchy enough on youtube/tv and taking it. Sloop John B (I wanna go home for those unfamiliar) which was popularised by FC fans has now been knicked by a bunch of top flight teams. Not to get elitist and say a tune is exclusive to one club, but try and be a bit original or only make it a rare spur of the moment song rather than a big part of your songbook.

I echo the Seven Nation Army annoyance as well, catchy tune but plenty of good songs to be adopted into football form. FC have belters, everything from Top of the World by The Carpenters, to I'm into Something Good, to Dirty old Town by The Pogues to the cult anthem Anarchy in the UK by the Sex Pistols. A bit of Slade thrown in as well. Classic.



AndreBaker said:


> Sloop John B, is that what you're on about WOOLCOCK? That chant (tune) definitely needs to be culled.


The shameless recycling of it definitely does, but the song I was on about was the one United fans started back at Scunthorpe in the 10/11 season when a PA announcement asked them to sit: "We're Man Utd, we'll do what we want'. Was a good 'fuck you' song at the time, then for some fecking reason it became the default song to sing after a goal (instead of the classic Who the fuck are Man Utd) and then gradually teams began varying the tune to 'he shags who he wants', 'we'll do what we want', 'we know what we are'. Just become another recycled song sung by every Tom, Dick & Harry.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Norwich fans tried to get an Alex Tetty chant going during recent games based on Prefab Sprout's 'the king of rock and roll'. "Hot dog, jumping frog, AAAALEEEXXXX Tettey". Glad that it never took off in all honesty. Sometimes Sloop John B is preferable.

EDIT- ...and there's the Ashdown that I remember...


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:mata though


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Oh aye creativity in to itself can often be the problem, but I'll take the odd bit of variety (within reason) over people looking to cult European Ultra songs or generic songs sung by other teams any day of the week.

1-1. Very interesting game now. See you cursed the goalkeeper Baker!


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I did indeed curse him! I wonder if Joel wants me to praise any other Leed's players now?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Got a gooner mate who suggested a chant he came up with on whatever site those idiots go on. It got voted best of the week or whatever and then had a few hundred actually trying it at the next game. Apparently it didn't take off, but he was delighted all the same.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Our best one was 'Morrocan all over the world' for Youssef Safri, taken off an obvious Status Quo song. Classic chant and was great singing that with the giant Morrocan flag in the barclay stand.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

hes back, again :torres


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I actually thought the Saville songs were from the Chelsea fans. The whole '...who he wants' song needs to be culled from English football. Its become the new Soccer Am craze like the classic 'Who are Ya' and 'Shall we sing a song for you'. Fucking Johnny Vegas has more wit in his stand up than most 'banter' songs these days.


*They're the fucking worst. I've been hoping they get wiped from history all season. They're terrible, every set of fans uses it with zero creativity. 

Still waiting for a chant to beat "Shaun Wright-Phillips, John Terry's your dad."*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good win for Chelsea got Swansea next.

Victor moses goal was a beauty


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres:torres:torres IS BACK... ONCE AGAIN!



> The 18-year-old (Raheem Sterling) is expected to sign the five-year deal before Christmas.
> Sterling, who is currently on a £2,000-per week youth contract, will see his earnings initially jump to around £30,000 per week.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20792252


Good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Very good.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

it is good, gotta pay dat child support 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*










Raheem at his best.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

speaking of good songs


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> The 18-year-old (Raheem Sterling) is expected to sign the five-year deal before Christmas.
> Sterling, who is currently on a £2,000-per week youth contract, will see his earnings initially jump to around £30,000 per week.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20792252





Destiny said:


> Raheem at his best.


Not sure if I should fap to Sterling's missus or to the story of him signing a new contract :kobe4


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> only defenders. plus they were before enrique and i believe all tested at left back when there were injuries?


Only Robinson is a left back. Flanagan was played on the right and so was Kelly. 



AndreBaker said:


> Wish you had a membership mate, we could kick the yanks out of the chat box and talk about the game there instead.


just wait until the next round of prem games.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Apparently Liverpool are eyeing Lucas Biglia for 8 million... Don't really know much about him.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

He's a defensive midfielder. We desperately need attacking players who can score. It would be nice to have a backup for Lucas but I'm sure Biglia would wan't to be starting. Milan will most likely snap him up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:lmao MRLSH cops an 11 game ban for threatening and being homophobic to a ref.

once chelsea, always chelsea :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

just seen this quote from :fergie press conference this morning



> "I think Giggs can play for another year or two years"




:argh:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> :lmao MRLSH cops an 11 game ban for threatening and being homophobic to a ref.
> 
> once chelsea, always chelsea :terry


more like once a scouse always a scouse :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RamaDead said:


> more like once a scouse always a scouse :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I swear Kagawa has been set to start training with the first team for every monday for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> just seen this quote from :fergie press conference this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think Giggs can play for another year or two years"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:
Click to expand...

Probably aiming for dat 1000 games or else Fergie is just trolling :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

he said the same about scholes

its madness, scholes retired two years ago and hes still playing


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Attempting to play is what I'd describe Giggs this season.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bayern is not a hard team to beat, come on Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> I swear Kagawa has been set to start training with the first team for every monday for the past 3 weeks.


DAT medical staff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> DAT medical staff.


rafael was rested for the last game, but apparently now he is injured :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nani was suppose to be injured for 7-10 days and has been out "injured" for over a month?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> rafael was rested for the last game, but apparently now he is injured :side:


I've got Rafael in my FF team so that's really pissed me off


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Rafael was injured last week too btw. Nani isn't injured though. He's just been locked in Fergie's basement.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Chelsea has to take advantage of these easy games to get those 3 points. We have to win against Villa this week


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nani was suppose to be injured for 7-10 days and has been out "injured" for over a month?


Nani is as good as gone. Just hope we can get a half-decent price for him January.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What are you making of the Wes Sneijder talk?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

psg


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ffp


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It must be sad for Man United fans that it's got to a stage where they all dread seeing the once great Ryan Giggs on the team sheet. Takes the edge off a great career now that everyone wants him to fuck off and he's essentially outstaying his welcome. The new Ric Flair, just doesn't know when to give it up.

Well, if Newcastle don't win today then we're in serious trouble. Next 3 are Man U, Arsenal and Everton in a short space of time. C'mon :redknapp, roll over :arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Hank Scorpio said:


> FFP


150 mil deal with qatar tourism


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's all good. It's France.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Reading are going to get hammered lol.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

According to Ferguson, Rafael didn't feature last week as he had a tight hamstring. The latest I read was he would be fit to play tomorrow. However, they may rest him for one more game to allow him to recover. The guy has actually done well, played a full 12 months without getting injured and has played the most games for us this season out of all the other players. Hopefully he's good to go tomorrow but we'll have to wait and see. As much as I like Jones and the fact he's done well in the right back role and has improved on his crosses, he's just not a real attacking threat going forward like Rafael and he doesn't have good link-up play with Valencia like Captain Rafael does.

It's going to be a tough game tomorrow. I really hope Ferguson picks his best starting XI and not a midfield pairing of Scholes/Giggs otherwise, we're fucked.

As for Nani going, I do hope that doesn't come true but it looks like it could happen. It's a shame as 2 seasons ago, he was our best player and now look at him. Gone back to playing shit and then no sign of him for months. You never know though, he may get a few chances to impress and if he does, he may be given another opportunity.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah, Rafael wont be a first teamer again. Ferguson prefers Jones and sees him as a future captain. He will be first choice when fit IMO.

I agree with those who said it's sad to see us dread seeing Giggs. The guy's a legend and one of my favourite players of all time. But it's just so blatantly at the point now where he's hurting the team. I think Scholes could still be very effective if we used him properly. But in a 4-4-2 next to Carrick, Jesus. Would love to see Scholes with Vidal/Marchisio next to him. Which is how you're supposed to use those players.

As for Nani. He shouldn't be sold while Valencia is playing the way he is. I said before I'd rather him at his unpredictable worst than Valencia at his predictable worst. If he's being a bitch over his contract fair enough, but I'd like to think it could be sorted. If we could get him to have a 2nd half of the season like he had in 2010, it would be over.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*I expect Jones to play CM more than RB. Rafael should always be first choice RB at home. Away games I'd be fine with him switching between him and Smalling and even Jones.*


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Foreshadowed said:


> As much as I like Jones and the fact he's done well in the right back role and has improved on his crosses, he's just not a real attacking threat going forward like Rafael and he doesn't have good link-up play with Valencia like Captain Rafael does.


I love Rafael, but Jones has a type of attacking play which nobody else in the United team has. He goes on these marauding runs from deep and seems unstoppable sometimes. Rio used to try it every now and then when he was younger but he was never all that good at it, but Jones always seems to create massive danger for the opposition when he steams forward.

He has an endearing naivete which as charming as it is, will be exposed as a CB. As a full back he will get away with it a lot more often.

Plus if Valencia is playing poorly, Rafael on the wing is not a bad alternative.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'll be surprised if Wilshere survives this game. He'll either get another booking or he'll get stretchered off.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Shit pitch, shit game. Our away supporters are embarrassing, singing rape songs about van Persie :no: And cheering Jack Wilshere for getting a stupid yellow card.

Also Stewert Robson is commentating on the game. Typical racist English media. They should know better than to put him on an Arsenal game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

tbf there aren't many games that are gonna be played today with a decent pitch, raining all day Thursday and has so far rained all day today, not gonna lay blame on any groundsman if pitches are a wee bit dodgy


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Vader13 said:


> I'll be surprised if Wilshere survives this game. He'll either get another booking or he'll get stretchered off.





Bananas said:


> And cheering Jack Wilshere for getting a stupid yellow card.


I'm the only one who thinks that was never a booking and was actually a brilliant tackle then?


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It was a great tackle. Absolute joke that he got a card for it.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Bananas just getting the excuses in early.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



I Came To Play said:


> It was a great tackle. Absolute joke that he got a card for it.


It was thing of beauty. Led with the outside of the boot and caressed the ball away. Fuck the man slamming into him afterwards. It's a contact sport.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This ref is a moron.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

When in trouble, DIVE. Fucking ridiculous from Arsenal.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

terrible penalty

Hart, Zabaleta, Kolo Toure, Nastasic, Rekik, Garcia, Barry, Silva, Yaya Toure, Aguero, Tevez 

karim :mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> I'm the only one who thinks that was never a booking and was actually a brilliant tackle then?


It was never a foul in a million years, let alone a booking. Hate shit like that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

So apparently Balotelli is ill today


this car was spotted at 4am this morning driving round


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Every time I see that car's colours, it never gets any better. Just horrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

wigan dont get a penalty that was actually there. deserved a point at least.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Just realised that there are Premierleague games on today :neuer

Thought today was fucking Friday for some reason :jones


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Jack tackle was a definite foul and a yellow card. It was a dangerous tackle. You guys need to come out of the 80s.

Also, the penalty was a penalty. It was lucky in the sense that the Wigan player was a complete idiot, but it was a stonewall penner. Wigan were unlcky not to have a penalty themselves though as the was a moment where Sagna was obstructing Kone, but he stayed on his feet when he could easily have fallen over and won a pentalty. And another right at the end when Gomez's shot hit Varmaelens outstretched arm. Some would say that it was accidental and ball to arm, but for me his arms were in an unnatural position, so I'd have given the penalty.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> The Jack tackle was a definite foul and a yellow card. It was a dangerous tackle. You guys need to come out of the 80s.
> 
> Also, the penalty was a penalty. It was lucky in the sense that the Wigan player was a complete idiot, but it was a stonewall penner.


I'd agree with you, but then both of us would be wrong.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well the ref actually gave it so I'm sorry if I think I'm in better company with a qualified referee as opposed to old school commentators and some guys on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The ref gave it without the benefit of numerous replays and various angles to see it at. (the wilshere booking)

Given that he got the ball, before the man, what would you constitute a good tackle to actually be if you think that's a foul?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> Well the ref actually gave it so I'm sorry if I think I'm in better company with a qualified referee as opposed to old school commentators and some guys on a wrestling forum.


Well the Referee has only given it for it he saw/thought he saw at that time, he may actually watch the game back and say to himself "Shit I got that wrong" or "Yeah I got that right, aren't I fucking amazing"


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> Well the ref actually gave it so I'm sorry if I think I'm in better company with a qualified referee as opposed to old school commentators and some guys on a wrestling forum.


I'm not just a guy on a wrestling forum though. I'm a guy on a wrestling forum who saw it several times from various different angles, in real time and in slow-motion.

The commentators on my stream were awful though (I think it was Sky Sports). At first they said it was going to be red and were talking about a two-footed lunge. fpalm

For me, he came from the side, with one foot, low, cleanly swept the ball away and the only contact was from the tackled player's momentum taking him into Wilshere.

I'll say it again: it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Osman has a goal ruled out because we done a West Ham and had a player on the keeper from the corner. 

Carlton Cole then makes it 1-0 straight away. Joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> Well the ref actually gave it so I'm sorry if I think I'm in better company with a qualified referee as opposed to old school commentators and some guys on a wrestling forum.


:lmao

Bananas GOTTA Banana.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Ohh booing at the etihad at half time, tut tut city fans you know you'll still win by atleast 3.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

City fans booing because they're all drunk on their one sip of glory.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Nice two footed tackle from Yaya...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

YES YES YES YES

2-1

AWOOOOOOGA


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Well unless there's a goal fest in the next 15 minutes then I think I'll be giving Match of the Day a miss Tonight


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

this has been a fucking rubbish performance and that's being nice.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> LFC team to face Fulham: Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, *Lucas, Gerrard, Shelvey*, Suso, Suarez, Downing


I'd like to wish Lucas the best of luck today doing the workload of 3 players. Sterling rested or whatever as soon as he signed contract, no shock there. Glad Allen is getting a rest, he needed one. Save Us Suso.

Fucking Downing again :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The Dark Barry has Risen


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

THE GOATING OF GOATEST GOATS DON ANDRES GARRY BARRY YOU FUCKING RIPPER


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> THE GOATING OF GOATEST GOATS DON ANDRES GARRY BARRY YOU FUCKING RIPPER


:lmao 

Happy for you guys though.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Utter cunts.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:barry GOAT


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck off back to the Championship Reading. fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

didnt deserve a thing but fuck it hallmark of CHAMPIONS

maybe if shorey did anything but back into THE GOAT ONE they might have had a point.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Big G :barry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck sake, had Fletch, Ba & Tevez in my FF this week thinking I could get 3 or 4 goals out of them since there playing weak opposition and I only get 1 goal out of them, Hopefully Michu doesn't let me down tomorrow


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Senderos is dropped 

That might actually be a good thing though given he'd have been up against Suarez, and well let's just say his balance is akin to bambi on ice

EDIT - Damn.

EDIT - Just as I reference Bambi, Skrtl scores a 'Thumper'


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

There's no stopping those

Edit: Agger misses open goal...............of course he does


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:darkbarry - His brilliance must be acknowledged.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

GERRARD


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:downing :downing :downing ASSIST 

Is that his first in the league for us? If it is, who would have thought that it would have been worthy of Iniesta himself


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah pretty sure it is the first assist he's ever done for us. Only took 16 months :downing


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Happy that we've actually taken out chances, apart from aggers miss. Pretty comfortable at the moment but can't get complaicent.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

sterling will probably come on 2nd half.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:downing :downing :downing


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Downing for England


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:downing GOAT :downing GOAT :downing GOAT

Goal threat, sliding through balls, cutting in from the right and scoring, no not Messi guys.....

This guy :downing


----------



## Death Rider

Well we know what downing wanted for Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

How many goals has Downing scored in the Premier league this season? Well at least he is improving, he can now at least score a goal and have an assist.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Holy Shit Stewart Fucking Downing!!!!

Sign him up now Lenny! They can have Samaras in return


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

What is the actual difference here? Is it just that Fulham are so open because they clearly aren't trying or is it that we have runners from midfield for once?

Looking threatening on nearly every attack


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Pretty sure its both.


----------



## CGS

Samoon said:


> How many goals has Downing scored in the Premier league this season? Well at least he is improving, he can now at least score a goal and have an assist.


First goal in the league this season and first PL for us ever :downing


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maybe Downing should've been told he doesn't have a future with the club after a week of signing him. :downing


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Downing taking his 2012 calender year league total to 1. :downing

Prepare your anus Messi.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Never gonna get a pelanty ever again

And the resting Allen and CARRAGHER come on to play in midfield instead of bringing on Sahin and Hendo

Back in da goals :suarez1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:suarez1


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Good to see L'pool winning with a large goal margin. Didn't watch the game though. And oh, :downing scored today :hb

Btw, the fuck, Clichy?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The word is that Sturridge is having his medical at Liverpool tomorrow


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

https://twitter.com/Realaldo474/status/282567685492051969

http://gyazo.com/aaca98a68c3142d4702db31b78c7462c


Both Stan Collymore and John Aldridge confirming that Sturridge is having his medical tomorrow. Could be a decent signing, but I'm not going to get my hopes up after the last few flops we've brought in..


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Great signing for Liverpool if true, young player with a ton of potential who has a point to prove


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

FALCAO TO CHELSEA


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sturridge eh? :kobe2 Right i'm gonna put my doubts and negativity aside for once and get behind this transfer.

The talent is certainly there, he just needs to apply it better. Also, he better leave that stupid dancing celebration at Stamford Bridge


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Huh seems like Sturridge deal could actually be happening. Strange on Chelsea's part. Guess Roman and Rafa must have their eye on a striker to bring in. Can't just go 5 months with just Torres. 

Still 50/50 on the deal. Not over the moon about the deal as I reckon we probably could have got someone with a similar quality for cheaper But at £12m we could have done much much worse. Especially when we really need a striker.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Arsenal want :villa, guess the huntelaar bid didn't work out huh?

Such a shame Chelski aren't lining up to bid for him, could be very good linking up and being an outlet for :mata :bosscar1 :hazard

Then again, no more Champions League incentive :terry1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

That Barry goal is scandalous. Fuck.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Irish Jet said:


> That Barry goal is scandalous. Fuck.


:darkbarry Reading just couldn't handle the BRAVERY Of Barry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Is Savage auditioning for the new Bond villain after this in that outfit?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dat volley by Skrtel. :bron

Dat miss by Agger. :bron4


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:darkbarry

Also notice Downing has rediscovered his 'Gerard Houllier' form. :wilkins Well at least for one match.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sturridge worth 12mill? Not too sure.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

12 mil for a player who is out of contract this season and going to leave Chelsea anyway? :hmm: we do need a striker though so i'm 50-50 on it. Hopefully Borini gets fit and finds his feet in the prem. 

4-0 :hb Stewart Downing, he scores when he wants gets told he has no future at a club :downing


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

he's young and british, i'm surprised liverpool aren't offering £20mill +

:hendo


----------



## Death Rider

Great win for is today and you know you are shit when :downing scores lol.

Well we need a striker but yet again overpaying for an English player


----------



## RKing85

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

if Liverpool played like that everygame, they would be up there with ManU atop the table. They looked damn good today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RKing85 said:


> if Liverpool played like that everygame, they would be up there with ManU atop the table. They looked damn good today.


Chill your bean, lad. 

It was against an average Fulham side who have possibly the worst away record in England and once again didn't show up for an away game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

The 2nd coming :hesk2


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Booked for this WTF


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Maloney did a worse challenge a few minutes after on Wilshere as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

yaya got booked for a similar challenge too.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

If we sell Sturridge we need 2 other strikers in replacement. Hooper from Celtic and Lukaku to return from loan would do, Celtic focus is on keeping Wanyama so they might be less grippy about Hooper, £8m maybe?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's funny. N'Zonzi did about 3 tackles worse than that today and got a yellow. Stoke ey? :lol


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Totally share the apathy of Rush, CGS and the other Liverpool folk regarding Sturridge and/or Ince. I guess that's the reality of our situation, though, and it's a better option than Downing and no striker.

Pretty dull weekend of football so far (excluding Malaga/ Madrid and THE MIGHTY REDS knocking in 4, continuing our title charge.) Hopefully tomorrow Swansea or Villa can magic up a shock.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

cbf finding the right thread for it:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20824602



> England can win the 2014 World Cup, says Roy Hodgson
> 
> Comments (46)
> Roy Hodgson says it is not impossible for England to win the 2014 World Cup and vowed to "keep that dream alive".
> Experts including record goalscorer Sir Bobby Charlton have written off England's chances in Brazil.
> But boss Hodgson told Sportsweek on 5 live: "We're far from being favourites but you've got to shy away from 'impossible' in football.
> "There are plenty of events in football that you could have said were impossible but people have done it."
> England's 2013 fixtures
> February 2: Brazil (h) -friendly
> March 23: San Marino (a) - WC qualifying
> March 26: Montenegro (a) -WC qualifying
> May 29: Rep of Ireland (h) - friendly
> Aug 8: Scotland (h) - friendly
> Sept 6: Moldova (h) - WC qualifying
> Sept 9: Ukraine (a) - WC qualifying
> Oct 11: Montenegro (a ) - WC qualifying
> Oct 15 Poland (h) - WC qualifying
> England won their only tournament on home turf at the 1966 World Cup, but have not progressed beyond the quarter-finals of a major event since Euro '96.
> Hodgson pointed to Chelsea's surprise triumph in last season's Champions League under caretaker manager Roberto Di Matteo as an inspiration for England.
> "It wasn't likely that Chelsea would become champions of Europe, especially having to change their manager mid-stream but they did it," he added.
> "That was by beating Barcelona and Bayern Munich - two of the best teams in Europe, so I'd like to keep that dream alive."
> Hodgson succeeded Fabio Capello as England manager in May 2012, guiding them through the group stage of the European Championship.
> But they were outplayed by Italy in the quarter-finals before losing on penalties.
> His team are currently second in World Cup qualifying Group H after four games, two points behind Montenegro.
> Speaking before the start of the campaign in September, Charlton said he felt sorry for the England manager because the influx of foreign players in the Premier League means there is a shortage of English players to choose from.
> Play media
> 
> Hodgson backs coaching progression
> It is an argument which Hodgson rejects.
> "We have a lot of quality players - you could reel 30-40 players off the top of your head quite easily and add some of these young players who seem to have a very bright future in front of them," said Hodgson.
> "I think the main problems are whether the main figures are available at the right time when you need them. Do we have enough competition in the really important positions in the teams?
> "I hope I never get tricked into saying that we don't have enough players or there's not enough players good enough to play for England because that would be a very sad indictment.
> "I know there are a lot of foreigners in the league but there are plenty of English ones. There were seven English players playing for Manchester United the other day and they're top of the Premier League."


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sad to read Sturridge's on his way out. Will be interesting to see who we'd bring in. We need at least two strikers in January then. Can't see us going with only Torres and another stirker on the bench the whole season.

I'd love to see us get either Villa or Huntelaar although it will be hard to get them without Champions League football :terry1

Expecting a win later today against Brave Villa. :torres to score a hat-trick because well, he's back!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

LUCAS Bossed it again with a 91% pass completion and 7 tackles and 3 intercepts. Just another day in the office for our lad Lucas


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






BEBE!!! GOAT

This is all!!

Messi Beware,,,He's coming for *YOU* :cheer


:jones


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Huntelaar wont be going to arsenal, just signed a contract extension at Schalke


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Anark said:


> I love Rafael, but Jones has a type of attacking play which nobody else in the United team has. He goes on these marauding runs from deep and seems unstoppable sometimes. Rio used to try it every now and then when he was younger but he was never all that good at it, but Jones always seems to create massive danger for the opposition when he steams forward.
> 
> He has an endearing naivete which as charming as it is, will be exposed as a CB. As a full back he will get away with it a lot more often.
> 
> Plus if Valencia is playing poorly, Rafael on the wing is not a bad alternative.


Oh no, I'm not denying Jones isn't an attacking threat as he is. I meant down the right flank, Rafael is far more dangerous than Jones especially with the good positions he gets in, the link-up play with Valencia and some of the overlapping runs he makes. I'm saying that in the right back role, Rafael is more of an attacking threat than Jones. The latter has shown signs of being a threat in the right back role but for me, he's not looked as dangerous on the right flank than he has when making the runs from centreback or central midfield.

However, if we're talking about attacking runs from central defence or from central midfield, Jones owns all. I agree, he goes on these brilliant runs and can dribble past a few players but one thing he does need to improve on is when to relase/pass the ball to a team mate. A few times he's made good runs but then gives the ball away cheaply or tries to take on one too many and thus, gets tackled but he'll improve on that over time.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Yeah i would agree Rafael is better attacking wise, Jones can make those runs but he never really looks like he knows where he is going with it. Rafael makes clever runs, which Valencia can anticipate.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*:darkbarry Grrrr.

I'm at the point now where Bananas' post just amuse me rather than annoy me. His hate for Liverpool and Brits is outstanding.

Are MOTD intentionally trying to find the worst MOTD trio in history this season? :wilkins

:wilkins at the standard of refereeing too. That West Ham/Everton match was a joke. We're moving towards the point where players will just wait for balls in the air to drop back down and 50/50 challenges will be decided by Rock, Paper, Scissors. Stupid amount of games being decided by which teams is on the right end of a referee howler. There's human error and then there's not knowing the rules. Biggest sport in the world, in arguably the biggest league in the world and games are decided by who benefits most from bad referee decisions. Such a great sport, but also such a joke of a sport right now.

Sturridge isn't the striker that Liverpool need. They need a clinical finisher. Sturridge is far from a clinical finisher right now. He's like a weaker version of Suarez. Chelsea don't really need to spend mega bucks on another striker. Torres will play regardless and they'll probably recall Lukaku who I honestly think is good enough right now to slot into the Chelsea team on a semi regular basis. Bloody Belgians. I so want one. £12m if true is silly, but if they can get him reproducing his Bolton form then I guess it's worth it and it's not the fans money so why care as long as he produces the goods (which I don't think will happen fyi).

I'll take a point today quite honestly. We've produced our best form for tricky away games bar Everton this season so there's hope we'll play better than normal. If Rafael is fit then him and Valencia need to start down the right. Swansea's LB (Davies?) aint the best and a Rafael/Valencia duo will have some joy against him. Still hoping Valencia remembers how to play football. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

they can't recall lukaku unless there's a clause in there, and i very highly doubt there is one.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *
> 
> Sturridge isn't the striker that Liverpool need. They need a clinical finisher. Sturridge is far from a clinical finisher right now. He's like a weaker version of Suarez. Chelsea don't really need to spend mega bucks on another striker. Torres will play regardless and they'll probably recall Lukaku who I honestly think is good enough right now to slot into the Chelsea team on a semi regular basis. Bloody Belgians. I so want one. £12m if true is silly, but if they can get him reproducing his Bolton form then I guess it's worth it and it's not the fans money so why care as long as he produces the goods (which I don't think will happen fyi).
> *


Sturridge is the striker Liverpool deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So they’ll observe him because he can take it. Because he’s not Liverpool's hero now, he is a silent striker, a watchful footballer… an ok forward...


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> they can't recall lukaku unless there's a clause in there, and i very highly doubt there is one.


IIRC, there's a clause in there.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Abk™ said:


> I'd love to see us get either Villa or Huntelaar although it will be hard to get them without Champions League football :terry1


Huntelaar just signed a new contract with Schalke so good luck with that.



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *
> Sturridge isn't the striker that Liverpool need. They need a clinical finisher. Sturridge is far from a clinical finisher right now. He's like a weaker version of Suarez. Chelsea don't really need to spend mega bucks on another striker. Torres will play regardless and they'll probably recall Lukaku who I honestly think is good enough right now to slot into the Chelsea team on a semi regular basis. Bloody Belgians. I so want one. £12m if true is silly, but if they can get him reproducing his Bolton form then I guess it's worth it and it's not the fans money so why care as long as he produces the goods (which I don't think will happen fyi). *


we kinda need any striker right now. The price tag is the only thing that puts me off about Sturridge right now. Yeah he doesn't really fit a passing philosophy and yeah he isn't the most clinical of finishers but he's still a decent player. Just would rather not spend 12 mil for a bloke who we can get for compensation in 6 months.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Didn't Clarke basically say any club had the option to recall a loaned out player in January so Chelsea could recall him during the transfer window if they wished. Judging from his interviews he doesn't seem to feel as though it's in his control if he stays past January or not.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

if there is one (sounds like there is), im not 100% sure but clarke might be able to say no to it happening, and chelsea would have to pay a fee to get him. that doesn't sound at all right though.

there's not really any point though. cannot see chelsea not splashing out on a top line striker, so bringing lukaku back and having him be 3rd in line again would be pointless. he's much better off at west brom right now. hasn't developed that consistency. flashes of brilliance, but continually getting games will help him much more than sitting on the bench and getting 2-3 starts and a few more sub appearances. but if it does happen im more than happy to let brom have guidetti on loan in jan.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



> De Gea Jones Evans Vidic Evra Valencia Cleverley Carrick Young Rooney RvP.
> Subs: Lindegaard Giggs Chicharito Welbeck Scholes Fletch Buttner


Rio been rested, happy with that team


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> Rio been rested, happy with that team


Ya good team there! Also




> CRISTIANO RONALDO wants to re-join Manchester United next summer.
> SunSport can reveal the former United star wishes to quit Real Madrid and return to Old Trafford, a day after boss Alex Ferguson admitted he would love him back.
> Ronaldo, 27, has already told pals as well as ex-Red Devils team-mates he wants to “come home”.
> The bombshell news comes days after Real Madrid were pitted against United in a mouthwatering Champions League tie.
> But the £80million world record signing admits a deal at the moment seems “impossible” due to the vast sums involved, which Fergie conceded.
> Ronaldo has fired 170 goals in 169 games since his move to Real in 2009.
> He has a one BILLION euros get-out clause, which is around £810m, on a deal that has 2½ years left to run.
> Madrid would want around £122m for their prize asset.
> But selling him would easily cost club president Florentino Perez re-election this summer.
> Ronaldo is keen to move back to a club where he is loved like no-one else and not just another star. Also he wants to work again with Fergie.



*1 Billion?No Problem!*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We can always rely on SunSport for the latest scoop. :kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

read the next line of that wonderfully fake story


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

It's amazing how you can't understand a different view point to yours Seabs so you interpret it as hate, when it's anything but hate. I would actually like England to be good at football, but you're not. I would actually like one of the most iconic teams in World Football (Liverpool) to be likeable. But they aren't.

I actually agree now having seen the Jack tackle several times, that is was actually a fair tackle, but it was on the very edge of the law, and I can still see why the ref made the call. If his foot was slightly higher, or had he come in from a slightly further behing angle, or had he come in with slightly more force, then any of these three possibilities would have made it a foul and a yellow card. The tackle was on a knife's edge of being considered reckless tackle.

Oh, and by the way, you don't understand football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Bananas said:


> I actually agree now having seen the Jack tackle several times, that is was actually a fair tackle, but it was on the very edge of the law, and I can still see why the ref made the call.* If his foot was slightly higher, or had he come in from a slightly further behing angle, or had he come in with slightly more force,* then any of these three possibilities would have made it a foul and a yellow card. The tackle was on a knife's edge of being considered reckless tackle.


a lot of 'ifs', fact is he didn't commit a foul and getting a yellow card for it is bizarre.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

As I said, upon repeated viewings I agree it wasn't a foul or a yellow, but I can see why the ref made the call. It was on the fringes of being a reckless tackle.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Evans taking a flop, shameful.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

De Gea's defence is excellent,I don't care if its 1-1 now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Vidic having a mare. Not surprisingly.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Michu the Football Fantasy King :fergie


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> if there is one (sounds like there is), im not 100% sure but clarke might be able to say no to it happening, and chelsea would have to pay a fee to get him. that doesn't sound at all right though.


it's the case with any season long loan in the prem clarke said. Which fits with us potentially losing danny rose in january if spurs decide they want him back which oneill mentioned a couple weeks back. apparently BAE is back in training though so hopefully we get to keep the GOAT


also :fletcher


all i need is another JI moment on boxing day. plz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Valencia needs to be dropped yesterday. Christ he's offering nothing.

Swansea are just beating us to every ball. More energy, more hunger for everything. We've played some good stuff at times, but have been awful without the ball. Vidic looks done, kills me to say it but he's not the powerhouse he was and I'm not convinced he ever can be again. Sloppy positioning cost us for the goal too.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



RKing85 said:


> if Liverpool played like that everygame, they would be up there with ManU atop the table. They looked damn good today.


Typical Liverpool delusion.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Holy fuck Rooney. So fucking bad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



JiGSaW said:


> Typical Liverpool delusion.


Hell Man U are top and they are playing like Shit. If we actually played great (or owned the FA :side we could be at least third. :fergie


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

This game is gonna finish with RVP scoring in Fergie time. I can feel it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Rooney might be having the worst half of football ever.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

THAT'S A RED CARD RVP GET OFF


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I'm sure RVP took a swing at Chico's ribs somewhere in that melee


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

ehehehe


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*Not sure what's amusing about a draw at Swansea. Happy with a point but we deserved to win. Vidic/Evans partnership is exciting if they stay fit. Looked rock solid. Giggs was super when he came on. He can still perform on the wing, just keep him away from CM. Rooney was insultingly bad.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

easy, you got 1 point instead of 3


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*1 more than you got away against Swansea this year :*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

We still got a point,I'm not disappointed.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I can't think of another player as good as Rooney who has such a wide gap in quality between his good form and his poor form. 

When he is at his best, he is fucking brilliant. When he is having a poor game it's like he has lost all footballing ability completely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *1 more than you got away against Swansea this year :*


and it helped you so, so much too 8*D


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Luiz starting in midfield. :mark:

Next to Frank though...


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



DwayneAustin said:


> I can't think of another player as good as Rooney who has such a wide gap in quality between his good form and his poor form.
> 
> When he is at his best, he is fucking brilliant. When he is having a poor game it's like he has lost all footballing ability completely.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fucking awful

Rooney complete shite, start Welbeck next game, cant understand why he wasnt brought on. Valencia has seemed to have lost any kind of football brain, not anticipating anything, whenever he gets the ball he just stands still. Need Rafael back in at right back.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Unlucky. We deserved to win with some of the play in the 2nd half. How RVP didn't score I've no idea.

Rooney was so, so, so bad. Kagawa should get a game for him when back to wake him the fuck up. Mind numbingly awful. 

Valencia too, guy's just offering nothing. Sad to see. If Nani's still alive I'd like to see him get a chance. Shouldn't be sold when Valencia's playing like this.

Carrick was absolutely Godly today.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


>


:torres still wouldn't say his off days are as bad as Rooney though


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

United did not deserve to win as they had enough chances to finish off Swansea in the second half. Only themselves to blame.

Even we got a point away against the swans. #TITLE CHARGE


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

HOLY SHIT, FERGIE SAID RVP COULD OF DIED :lol :lol MOST DANGEROUS THING IN FOOTBALL THIS SEASON, SHOULD BE BANNED FOR A LONG TIME :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fergie saying Ashley Williams could have killed RVP, overreaction? :fergie

Doubt it could have snapped his neck or anything

Dat attempted murder :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

lucky to be alive

getting the pre chrissy drinks out the way i guess.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Footballs are man made killer's, why else do you think Nasri hid behind the wall?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> HOLY SHIT, FERGIE SAID RVP COULD OF DIED :lol :lol MOST DANGEROUS THING IN FOOTBALL THIS SEASON, SHOULD BE BANNED FOR A LONG TIME :lmao


it could have done some damage, kicking a ball into someone's head from point blank range


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

HE's BACK :torres fucking great header


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Now DAT was vintage :torres he's my captain too :torres


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres

Only 6 more goals behind Michu


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fergie slams Williams, telling Sky booting the ball at RVP was "the most dangerous thing I've seen on a football field in many, many years."

Ferguson added to Sky: "He (Williams) could have killed the lad (Van Persie) ... he should be banned for a long time."

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

:torres

RISE


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Let me guess, he's back...again :torres Seriously that was a crazy header. 14-15m. Nice. Still need a striker in January, though.

Agree with Ferguson BTW. Such a strong ball from that close could have caused a serious brain damage. Disgusting act. Good to hear that nothing happened to RVP.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fuck knows where Nani is at the moment, apparently he has been spotted in shopping in Dubai this week, the perfect way to get over an 'injury'. If he is sold would another winger be brought in?, who would people like to see? rodriguez? zaha? muniain?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Fantastic header from Torres. He could've been killed there though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I bet Villa won't bend over this easily on Wednesday!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Whats with the pathetic waving of the big flags after the goals, they really are totally tinpot


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Sky Commentator: Benteke caught offside for the 5'th or 6'th time

Stat than pops up on bottom of the screen showing that Aston Villa have had 3 offsides fpalm

How much a month am I paying for this?


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Holy shit, Lampard!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Vintage Lampard there, great player


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Legend Lampard. Villa is basically his Drogba's Arsenal so it's good to keep the tradition :cashley

In general, the moment Lampard came back, you can suddenly see direction on the pitch. A crucial factor now more than ever with his leadership and organization. Along with Luiz who is doing a great job in the midfield so far.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

not very brave from Villa here :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa will beat us Wednesday. They won't perform like this against us. Just doesn't happen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



united_07 said:


> Fuck knows where Nani is at the moment, apparently he has been spotted in shopping in Dubai this week, the perfect way to get over an 'injury'. If he is sold would another winger be brought in?, who would people like to see? rodriguez? zaha? muniain?


We're not buying anyone. Ferguson has said so, never expected us to anyways.

It would make no sense at all to sell him, leaving us with just Young and Valencia as natural wingers, with neither exactly setting the world alight and one proving to be a complete liability right now.

In the long term? Bale. Tailor made for us and has developed into a world class player. I'd pay £50m for him in a heartbeat. Then again it's not my money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

this shouldnt even be for points and just declared a friendly. villa absolute rubbish


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was so pleased for Lampard. Such a legend. I give him a lot of shit now a days, but I will always have the utmost respect for that man.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Holy fuck this could be 8-9.

Hazard is GOATing.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn, we didn't bring the lube today.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Where was THIS Villa last weekend? :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Far too easy for Chelsea, what's happened to Villa? You would think that after getting into the Semi's of the League Cup and then beating Liverpool at Anfield that confidence would be sky high and that they would put in a better performance than this


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah, when we win, it's the opposition that's always weak.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well they kinda are..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL, Dowd trying to be a troll.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dowd adding 3 extra minutes? Come on now just blow the final whistle

and that's 8-0


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Where was THIS Villa last weekend? :downing


Took the words right outta my mouth :downing


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shades of Chelsea 09 this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa are going to be coming at us at 100mph on Wednesday.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Villa performance is probably the worst I've seen in the Premier League since Arsenal's 8-2 defeat again United

EDIT: That's also put's Chealsea's GD level with City's and United :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Evil Chelsea are bullying brave young Villa.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even when winning 8-0 I'm still disappointed Piazon's penalty was saved. He could have accomplished more than Downing has at Liverpool in his first 20 minutes of prem football.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Somebody call the cops because 11 grown men have just been raped down in the London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

For some reason the tweets from Chelsea fans whining about Benitez aren't showing up on my feed at the moment on Twitter. Odd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 16 - CALVIN*

Have the same goal difference as United and City... Still 11 and 8 points behind respectively :sad:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Honestly though, that was very impressive from Chelsea. It was the best football I've seen played in the league for a while now. If they get Falcao in January they will be quite formidable.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Good to see Lamps turning back the clock.


----------



## CGS

O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Have the same goal difference as United and City... Still 11 and 8 points behind respectively :sad:


With a game in hand to be fair


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Dear god how is RVP still walking?

Actually this GIF would be perfect with some Jim Ross commentary


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Take a bow, Rafa.

Well played Chelsea. Could have been 12-0 tbh.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Incredible performance. This is pretty much a sign of Lampard's impact on the pitch and how he was missing in the disaster against Juve. Glad to see him back in this form more than anything else because he's the type of player who will make and motivate all the young guys around him. 

Also think Luiz is fitting perfectly in the midfield. Brought some dominance in the middle that was missing for some time now. Despite the broken Villa, it was promising and reminded me of our old lethal squad from a few years ago. Just need a striker in January.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


>


Embarrassing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Should have been 10-0. 8 - 0 is clearly not enough #Rafaout


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I typed a message earlier giving my thoughts on the Swansea/United match but the damn computer deleted my text by refreshing the web page. So I'll write my thoughts once again.

I actually thought we played well in stages, especially in terms of moving the ball quicker and creating chances. However, no one was clinical in front of goal to finish those chances. Chicharito showed energy when he came on but was very sloppy on the ball or when given the opportunity to score; Van Persie albeit, holding the ball well and showing flashes of brilliance didn't really create a chance and Rooney was god awful. Rooney when he plays like he did today doesn't deserve to play in the Premier League. He's that bad when putting in terrible performances like today.

Valencia is also the latest culprit that is having a real nightmare this season in regards to form. He has lost all his confidence, can no longer beat his man, doesn't try to beat his man and his crosses have been dreadful. Hopefully he gets a good kick up the ass as this isn't doing our wide play any good. I'd like to see Nani make a return (selling him in January would be the wrong decision) or give Rafael a more advanced position when he's fit again. Young however, looked pretty good throughout.

Jones was alright and Evra showed once again what a defensive liability he truly is. A complete joke of a defender. Sure, he scored the goal but other than a few attacks down the left what did he do? Gave the ball away constantly, lost his man several times, left acres of space for Swansea to attack and did that fucking irritating jogging back routine. Give Buttner a start. I'd also drop Rooney if his form continues like this and give Welbeck or Kagawa a start when he returns.

People were slating Vidic in the first half but second half was a completely different story as he was an absolute BOSS. His interceptions, his headed clearances... he looked so confident and calm in defence. Hopefully he maintains this form as it will take him a while to get with the pace of the game again but today, he handled Michu brilliantly. Evans was also a rock at the back today.

Carrick was the Man of the Match, some of his long balls were sublime but unfortunately, no one could finish the chances he created off. He also made some good interceptions and looked so composed on the ball. Cleverley also showed a lot of energy and had a decent game overall.

Giggs looked really good when he came on and played on the left wing. Scholes was static and slowed the game down again. Shouldn't have come on and Cleverley shouldn't have gone off.

All in all, we shouldn't have dropped 2 points as we were the better team but I'm fine with a point as Swansea away is always a tough fixture. As long as we continue this fast, fluid football and we're much more clinical in front of goal we'll be fine.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

43 - man utd
42
41
40
39 - man city
38
37
36
35
34
33
32 - chelsea
31
30 - arsenal, everton, tottenham, west brom
29
28
27
26
25 - liverpool, stoke, norwich
24 - swansea
23 - west ham 
22
21
20 - fulham, newcastle
19 - sunderland
18 - aston villa
17
16
15 - southampton, wigan
13
13
12
11
10 - queens park rangers
9 - reading


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

8-0 :stern

Best result ever considering I'm a Liverpool fan living with Villa fans.. After a week of jokes from last week, it's time to get back at them.. Christmas just came early for me!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Carrick really is in wonderful form.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Daiko said:


> 8-0 :stern
> 
> Best result ever considering I'm a Liverpool fan living with Villa fans.. After a week of jokes from last week, it's time to get back at them.. Christmas just came early for me!


LOL relying on other fans and teams to gloat, oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Ince is in the building


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Now that was fucking statement!! 

Good to see Lampard play again;.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> LOL relying on other fans and teams to gloat, oh how the mighty have fallen.


Shush you.  If this is all I can gloat about all season (Which is looking more likely every week) I'm going to take it!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We're lucky Villa didn't have :hesk2


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So... where did all the Rafa bashing go? :troll


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In Rafa We Trust!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RAFA OUT! Torres should have scored a hatrick.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck Rafa. This was never fully about results. That's what other fans seem to not be able to comprehend for some reason. It's like there is a mental block or something. It's about PRIDE and what this FAT FUCKING SPANISH WAITER represents. Fucking hell like.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What would it take for him to win the hearts of Chelsea fans before his time is up? Agreed about the results not being the crux of it, especially at this early stage.

But lets not pretend it could never happen, football fans are extremely fickle and Chelsea gonna' Chelsea; is there anything he could achieve this season that would win people over?

Poor Rafa. 



Purple Aki said:


> LOL relying on other fans and teams to gloat, oh how the mighty have fallen.


Interesting.

:hendo


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It doesn't matter cause he'll be gone by the end of the season. He's just a stop gap. I'd say winning the league could save him, but Di Matteo won the Champions League and was still not wanted.

He doesn't get booed anymore. Fans realise it's time to back the team. But he won't be accepted and won't have the time for it to happen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sometimes the opposition is just too good. Chelsea would have blown the Arsenal Untouchables themselves off the pitch today.









On days like this I do miss da GOOT midfield of Downing, Barry, Milner, A. Young though. :bozza


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Only thing left for Chelsea is the FA Cup and the League, I don't really care for the Carling Cup.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> On days like this I do miss da GOAT midfield of Downing, Barry, Milner, A. Young though. :bozza


So do I...

:jose


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> It doesn't matter cause he'll be gone by the end of the season. He's just a stop gap. I'd say winning the league could save him, but Di Matteo won the Champions League and was still not wanted.
> 
> He doesn't get booed anymore. Fans realise it's time to back the team. But he won't be accepted and won't have the time for it to happen.


I feel pretty bad for him tbh..


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's back from the dead, he's back from the dead, not from a gunshot but a ball to the head. #PrayforRVP


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> He's back from the dead, he's back from the dead, not from a gunshot but a ball to the head. #PrayforRVP


There was a collective groan from the women of Manchester when Van Persie got up from that


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










here's how a thug properly tries to murder someone with a football :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"Ashley Williams could of killed RVP" "He should be banned for life" "The most dangerous thing i've ever seen on a footballer field"






Although I'll admit this was badass. Especially when the United players and Palace fans squared up at 1:14. One of my earliest footie memories.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> here's how a thug properly tries to murder someone with a football :troll


That? That was just a little love tap :fergie


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> "Ashley Williams could of killed RVP" "He should be banned for life" "The most dangerous thing i've ever seen on a footballer field"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'll admit this was badass. Especially when the United players and Palace fans squared up at 1:14. One of my earliest footie memories.


If your going too quote the GREATEST football manager EVER (Yes better then Shankley & Paisley) Then at least use the entire quote and stop stirring up shit!Deluded Liverpool fans like you are why every other team in the country laughs at ye constantly!

SIR Alex said 



> The most dangerous thing i've ever seen on a footballer field *FOR MANY MANY YEARS*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

and he's still pissed out of his mind


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Using comic sans is permaban worthy, imo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If your going too quote the GREATEST football manager EVER (Yes better then Shankley & Paisley)




He was Quoting Alex Ferguson not Brian Clough


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol that makes it worse. And I got the quote from the daily fail

I think my eyes are bleeding from the comic sans


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RVP is such a pussy, and so is Ferguson. "Attempted murder" lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

michael eames ‏@kitman_swans
Ferguson v Beckham (just a bruise) Cantona v fan (slight overreaction) Keane v Haaland (innocent mistake) Williams v RvP (attempted murder)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> michael eames ‏@kitman_swans
> Ferguson v Beckham (just a bruise) Cantona v fan (slight overreaction) Keane v Haaland (innocent mistake) Williams v RvP (attempted murder)


:lmao perfect


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if you followed me on twitter you'd have seen me retweet that Kenny :lucas


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i dont use twitter :jose


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Fuck Rafa. This was never fully about results. That's what other fans seem to not be able to comprehend for some reason. It's like there is a mental block or something. It's about PRIDE and what this FAT FUCKING SPANISH WAITER represents. Fucking hell like.


Agreed. There's always going to be bandwagonners who jump on the 'Rafa out' campaign only to quieten down when results pick up. That shouldn't detract from the hardcore element who want him out regardless of the results. He's Liverpool through and through and was the manager at the time of an extremely bitter rivalry between both clubs, it would be like Ferguson going to City. You'd get fickle twats booing him and doing so repeatedly if results were poor, but a lot of City fans would resent his presence regardless of results. It would be a case of supporting/cheering your team in spite of the manager.

Chelsea unfortunately have attracted a set of fans who'll change their stance on a manager/player on a game by game basis. The true reason Benitez isn't wanted is because Chelsea fans had to stomach his insults and jibes for years and grew to hate him as a Liverpool lynchpin during a strong rivalry that lasted a few years. Its not a case to a lot of Chelsea fans of 'win the league and he becomes less of a cunt', if they win the league those Chelsea fans will celebrate for Chelsea, not for Benitez. He could be sacked the day after they win the league and the true fans who never wanted him there in the first place would celebrate just the same as they would if he got sacked after finishing 7th.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Could have been killed - Fuck Off Alex...

On a Blue note : Txiki Begiristain looking to sign Neymar and Walcott, well if anything like the discrepancy between window targets and actually signed happen we'll end up with Costa and Ince. 

Way to aim High, Walcott, defo more likely than Neymar, whos clearly Spain bound. if we can get someone to teach walcott to cross he could be a useful addition, we lack geniune pace in the final third that can get to the outside byline, all our wingers, cut inside and float crosses, Dzeko is 6" 4, get down the line and drill it at the big cunt!


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> GREATEST football manager EVER


Michels, Sacchi and Clough say hi. Mourinho's head is in the door too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i can assure you txiki has zero interest in walcott. he and ferran are looking to clear out 50 players in the coming windows, anyone who they feel don't deserve the numbers they're on are in the firing line. barry, lescott, milner, dzeko, mario, kolo. unless they accept cut wages (a couple there would) they're done.

i remember reading something a couple of days ago suggesting that the agreement barca have with santos over neymar could be illegal. i doubt it very muchly. still food for though. but txiki was just in brazil to set up scouting networks in an effort to ensure we get first dibs on the best young talents (kinda like how we had first dibs on ganso with the robinho -> santos loan but he turned out to be a fat spud.) a few interesting windows coming up, i expect a clear out of the reserves/eds (poor results but we had many guys playing an age group up, as in 18 year olds playing reserves and 15 year olds playing next gen). spaniards and brazilians will be top of the menu imo.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










United fans..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I need to get myself on the twitter


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

at least we found out what medo really looks like


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JiGSaW said:


> United fans..


*because every Utd fan is obviously like that. *


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Medo dig made me laugh. Well played.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If your going too quote the GREATEST football manager EVER (Yes better then Shankley & Paisley) Then at least use the entire quote and stop stirring up shit!Deluded Liverpool fans like you are why every other team in the country laughs at ye constantly!
> 
> SIR Alex said
> 
> [/B]


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

To Be fair he's not just a Man U Fan....










:stevie 

Oh and This is pretty great too 










:torres


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao

GERALD, AUNTY MACHAKALA, BRANDAN ROGER

:kobe3 :bron :jay2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

steven gerald livapul legund


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

'French TV Canal+ reporting Demba Ba will be an Arsenal player on Jan 1st.'

Twitter rumor but :mark: if he can stay fit he would be a fucking great signing.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That guy has to be on the wind up :lmao



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> 'French TV Canal+ reporting Demba Ba will be an Arsenal player on Jan 1st.'
> 
> Twitter rumor but if he can stay fit he would be a fucking great signing.


As soon as he signs the contract, his knee is going to explode. I can see it now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

apparently if the 12 mil fee for studge is correct we've gotten 8.3 mil from chelsea in extra and stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Guy also has stuff like this on his page

https://twitter.com/i/#!/WaleLuvzGirl/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/THlFFuBK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Wale Hezekiah ‏@WaleLuvzGirl
LUK AT WAT HAV U DONE FERGIE ME N MA BRO R *CRYING* HOPE U GT SACKED 2MOROW U MADE US SAD #SACKFERGIE #FERGIEOUT

stop it guys










good news andre.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










DAT CELTIC SHIRT


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bananas said:


> That guy has to be on the wind up :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as he signs the contract, his knee is going to explode. I can see it now.


Was thinking that and if it's true we would be playing against him on the 29th then he would be an arsenal player 3 days later.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> DAT CELTIC SHIRT


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That guy is just amazing.



> WE DO WE LUV CELTIC IN AARON LENNON WE TRST IN VINEGAR OV HASSLELINK WE BELEIV WE R 9JA ARMY GREEN N WHITE IZ DA COLOUR


Vinegar :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aaron Lennon :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BREAKING NEWS: The FA are set to introduce sponge footballs and safety helmets after Robin van Persie's near death experience.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sponge footballs were awesome when you were a kid but obviously FLYAWAYS were the GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DAT CURVE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There called Flyaway's down south? I've always known them as Penny Floaters


----------



## Death Rider

You get Manchester untied fans calling for ferguson to leave every time they lose no matter how well they are doing. It is hilarious. Very small minority however. 

Also ferguson has to be trolling or wow he is suffering from memory loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

PLEASE RODGERS, DON'T LET STEWART GO TO REAL MADRID!

HAHAHAHA! 

LOL @ the Terry pic.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Been keeping an eye on Arsenal (mostly due to being a fan of Arteta) lately and one that's really puzzled me in the team is Podolski. He's a left footed striker played out wide on the left flank clearly as a wide forward rather than a traditional winger but wouldn't a wide forward be better playing on the "wrong" flank as an inverted winger? 

I think as far as skill and experience is concerned he's the best out of all Arsenal's strikers but not being played in the center has led to his poor form.

Then again most of Arsenal's strikers are doing there best :torres impression all the while their midfielders score braces and hattricks.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That guy Wale Hezekiah, what an utter bellend. Surely a WUM. Surely.





Downing to Madrid :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Most likely be a tough game this afternoon against Newcastle. Ferdinand will most likely be back in for Vidic, hopefully Welbeck comes in for Rooney, but i cant see Kagawa playing as he only started training monday


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

no cabaye, ben arfa, taylorx2, tiote, at home. on what universe is it a tough game


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea 2-1 win tomorrow


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> no cabaye, ben arfa, taylorx2, tiote, at home. on what universe is it a tough game


they'll probably go with Ba and Cisse up front with loads of balls in the air which will most likely cause trouble


----------



## kusksu

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> no cabaye, ben arfa, taylorx2, tiote, at home. on what universe is it a tough game


The same one that playing Reading at home is a tough game


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if newcastle put 10 behind the ball, play the best defensively they have all season and utd play a debutant centre back at left back then yes.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> they'll probably go with Ba and Cisse up front with loads of balls in the air which will most likely cause trouble


We never play them as a front 2 anymore since they have no chemistry/understanding and i'm pretty certain they hate each other. So he plays Cisse out right (the fuck?) Because Ba cries like a little girl if he's not through the middle. Oh, and they never win headers anyway.

January can't come quick enough.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> if newcastle put 10 behind the ball, play the best defensively they have all season and utd *play a debutant centre back at left back* then yes.


Is that supposed to be a handicap? You're either good enough or not good enough. It's not like he was up against a winger like Valencia.



Magsimus said:


> We never play them as a front 2 anymore since they have no chemistry/understanding and i'm pretty certain they hate each other. So he plays Cisse out right (the fuck?) Because Ba cries like a little girl if he's not through the middle. Oh, and they never win headers anyway.
> 
> January can't come quick enough.


Maybe Ba got annoyed when Cisse stopped scoring goals and stopped playing well?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba and Cisse never seem to both be scoring , its always one or the other . Ba for the 1st half of last season and this season and Cisse for the 2nd half of last season.

STRANGE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

everton to win, fulham to win, man united win, chelsea win, man city winm, draw in qpr/west brom, and draw in reading/swansea.

hope it gets up


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Is that supposed to be a handicap? You're either good enough or not good enough. It's not like he was up against a winger like Valencia.


no i obviously meant it as an advantage to play an 18 year old out of position. any game is tough to debut in.


----------



## Nov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leeds on Setanta Sports over here tonight. Championship was on Foxsports last season so didn't cost me anything, bullshit. Had Setanta on the first day of the season as Leeds were on again. Would cost me like $26 dollars or something ridiculous with the set up fee included and this is really the only game I'd want to watch all month. Atleast I can stream, haven't done so in ages though so if anyone knows a good site let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.coolsport.tv/stream12.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> no i obviously meant it as an advantage to play an 18 year old out of position. any game is tough to debut in.


But if you had to pick a game to debut as a defender, it'd probably be against the worst team in the league, who have decided they will only attack around twice in the whole 90 mins.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

both kebe and tabb played very well. when they did attack they ran at rekik a lot. sure there are harder games but again, no debut is easy, especially when you're played out of your favoured position.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

listen to me Snrub, fuck you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

my sig applies so well to yours not jupes


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

confident against sunderland SNRUB? :mon


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

kind of. i believe we'll win, but we'll make it difficult for ourselves per usual. we havent won at the sol since 09 i believe.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

last minute winner from THE DARK BARRY


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fully anticipating a draw in our game away to stoke :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> fully anticipating a draw in our game away to stoke :side:


Always struggle at the Britannia. They're are in good form. Will be tough to break down.


:downing to save_us.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

nah :downing will get the winner


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> everton to win, fulham to win, man united win, chelsea win, man city winm, draw in qpr/west brom, and draw in reading/swansea.
> 
> hope it gets up


My multi's fucked thanks to Adelaide, but I had:

Adelaide win; Phoenix win; Mariners win; Glory/Wanderers draw; Victory win; Everton win; United win; City win; and Dundee Utd win (wanted Celtic/Dundee but the bloke fucked up for Dundee :/ )



Nov said:


> Leeds on Setanta Sports over here tonight. Championship was on Foxsports last season so didn't cost me anything, bullshit. Had Setanta on the first day of the season as Leeds were on again. Would cost me like $26 dollars or something ridiculous with the set up fee included and this is really the only game I'd want to watch all month. Atleast I can stream, haven't done so in ages though so if anyone knows a good site let me know. Cheers.


vipbox.tv


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

One day you're spending a nice, enjoyable time with your family, opening presents and celebrating Christmas together, the very next night you're going to the bleak and unforgiving Britannia Stadium to get pummeled with longballs long into the dark and windy night.



Glad it's not me :downing


----------



## Nov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cheers Kenny and sXe.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> De Gea, Smalling, Rio, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, RVP, Chicharito
> Lindegaard Vidic Cleverley Fletcher Buttner Wooton Tunnicliffe.


good to see rooney dropped, but giggs and scholes in the first 11 :argh:

just realised no forwards on the bench


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rooney dropped because he was celebrating Christmas too hard for the second year in a row? :fergie

Hope that's the reason here :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

kolo starting at right back ahead of maicon who again doesnt make the squad

sounds like the murmurs about him may have been true.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Rooney dropped because he was celebrating Christmas too hard for the second year in a row? :fergie
> 
> Hope that's the reason here :fergie


or because he was complete shite against Swansea


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL, God that team is dreadful. Newcastle will have a lot of the play, they've packed their midfield with energy and we have Carrick and fucking Scholes.

No options on the bench, where Welbeck is I have no idea. Probably another random mystery injury. Rafael? Should be fit for Swansea. Kagawa might have a chance at the City game. Nani 10 days. LOL, fuck my life.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> or because he was complete shite against Swansea


Must have started early this year :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scholes starting ahead of Cleverley is baffling but hopefully we get a comfortable win. Not the greatest team selection though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Destiny said:


> Always struggle at the Britannia. They're are in good form. Will be tough to break down.
> 
> 
> :downing to save_us.


nah, :lucas to boss like usual


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United, Chelsea and probably Liverpool going into today's games with a combined ZERO strikers on the bench :wilkins


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hate carrick


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a fucking surprise. Pathetic start.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This has all the makings of last years Blackburn game. Same fuckery of a team selection, same bullshit defending.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Newcastle goal sounds sounds like bad play all round from United.

:carrick gonna :carrick


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did Berbatov really reveal a shirt that said "keep calm and pass me the ball"?

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm reading Carrick has been careless even after his mistake which resulted in Newcastle scoring. We better pick this up and score quickly as this is atrocious. Our home form is absolutely dreadful and needs to be looked at. Away from home we're brilliant but our home performances have been so terrible.

I just knew this wasn't going to be a comfortable game after seeing the weak team selection. Even with a weakened team we should not be letting goals like that happen.

*EDIT:* Evans scores the equalizer. His 4th goal of the season. We're still playing shit though from what I'm reading/hearing.

OH FFS! OWN GOAL! FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Evans scores own goal, Newcastle are now leading 2-1


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cisse was offside, but I got no complaints about the goal being given. Evans you silly bugger.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No surprise that Evra has been having a mare defensively. Joke of a defender and should be dropped next game.

What the hell we're playing at I'll never know.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cisse "wasn't officially involved?" Huh? If you are on the pitch, you are *always* involved, even if you're only being a distraction.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh god, free kick on the edge of the area. Wouldn't be surprised if this was 1-3.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even if the referee got the decision wrong, this is no excuse for our disgraceful performance and poor team selection. Why Ferguson keeps persisting with Scholes and Giggs starting together is beyond me. Every United fan knows both shouldn't be starting together yet Ferguson can't see this. It's a fucking joke and needs addressing.

Second half, take off Scholes and get Cleverley on.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You're offside if you're influencing play within that phase, you don't need to touch the ball, therefore the assistant ref was right to disallow it.

How is a decision like that questionable, let alone reversed and given as a goal?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ugh, streams are terrible, so listening to it on 5 Live. This is actually better ha.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Did Berbatov really reveal a shirt that said "keep calm and pass me the ball"?
> 
> :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can't wait to see Evans' face after that own goal. Elsewhere Juan Mata bringing home dem fantasy points :mata


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

another game, another toothless first half. all the possession, absolutely toothless in front of goals. aguero desire to run to the byline instead of shoot is fucking infuriating. sunderland have fashioned better chances due to very ordinary passing and allowed them to break. very ordinary performance, again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pity that 'keeping calm' was what ended your United career, Berbatov. Good to see him have a chortle though.

As for that Evans own goal, I have always thought that 'interfering with play' part of the rule has always been a joke. It's been around for aeons yet nobody really knows when it comes into affect. I think with this goal though, it could've gone either way. It was a silly Evans error no matter where Cisse was standing.

Half time. 1-2 and Fergie is going to go ballistic in the dressing room.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Berba. :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't care about the referee fucking up, Ferguson better give the hair dryer treatment to a lot of these players, absolutely disgusting first half performance. I've read it's as bad as the first half against Spurs. He better make a change second half as this is not working. You're against a young, energetic Newcastle team and you pick a slow, lethargic midfield trio. I've probably said that 3 or 4 times this season now. It needs to fucking stop. Some of these players need a good kick up the ass as their performances this season just haven't been good enough (even if we're currently top of the league).

Ferguson needs to realise this team isn't good enough. Make a couple of changes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United today fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Maybe he could give the hairdryer to himself while he's at it.

He'll blame the referee and linesman at the end, even though its his abortion of a team selection which is killing us.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Could easily have been 1-3 as well with that Marveaux free kick shattering the cross bar.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie said he wouldn't be buying in January. Simply put, he must.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh yeah, I agree, Ferguson should be blaming himself after this team selection. You could argue the injuries but surely he could have come up with something better than this?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET FUCKING CLEVERLEY ON


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie going MENTAL just now haha. Steady on old man, you'll give yourself a Connery. Make some substitutions then you daft cunt.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why hasn't he made a change? Daft decision.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Adam Johnson you beauty. North East fucking up Manchester clubs so far. They know how to play in the rain!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ref missing a blatant foul on zaba and johnson randomly shoots, joe completely caught out and makes a fucking meal of it.

deserved as much for not taking our bloody chances. pathetic.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You just can't write it. Evra scores his 4th of the season when he's been our worst defender this season.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Foreshadowed said:


> No surprise that Evra has been having a mare defensively. Joke of a defender and should be dropped next game.


Hmm...

Van Persie has been having a shocker.
Valencia has been AWFUL.
Hernandez is shit shit shit.

Hopefully it'll work again!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Same bogey teams as last year. Newcastle for us, Sunderland for City.

Evra and Evans > Rooney and RVP


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Marty Vibe said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Van Persie has been having a shocker.
> Valencia has been AWFUL.
> Hernandez is shit shit shit.
> 
> Hopefully it'll work again!


The fact he scored doesn't detract from my original statement. He's cost us goals this season (the Swansea one a perfect example and today also) and has been such a liability at the back. He is a joke of a defender. He's good going forward this season but defensively, he's woeful. I wouldn't mind seeing Buttner being given another chance to impress in one of the upcoming games.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2-3.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck sake.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scholes trying his best to play in Cisse.

Where the fuck is Cleverley? Jesus, guy finally starts playing well.

Edit: LOLOLOL, remember Cisse. Obertan creating. trolled.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cleverley on for Scholes.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ferguson is fucking this up for us. 

This is exactly like the Blackburn home game from last season. 

Finally! Cleverley is on! Fucking joke bringing him on after all this time.

Van Persie makes it 3-3.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RVP RVP RVP RVP

Fuck me, we never do things easy.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Van Persie!!!!


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:Cisse :rvp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thank fuck for that man.

This is shambolic stuff though. Thank fuck Cleverley is on.

Valencia is so bad it's unbelievable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

team needs a freshen up. we're so unbelievably predictable. everything slow and through the middle. instead of our 'famed' tiring out of other teams, sunderland look fresher than us. crap.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck me, this game is killing me. If we don't score a fourth, then I don't know what to think.

Fergie is gonna get himself in major trouble I'm thinking, he isn't shutting up.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Between that handball shout, RVP & Hernandez I don't know how we didn't score then

Cracking boxing day game, though


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

HERNANDEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

CARRICK DAT GOAT PASS

We better fucking hold on. Fuck the other games. HOLD ON


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:javy :javy :javy :javy :javy :javy :javy


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie knows what he's doing with his rantings at the ref and linesman. Instead of the press being all over his team being a shambolic mess, they'll be talking about crazy Fergie again.

What a game.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well that was inevitable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

absolute joke of a performance. absolutely pathetic. every player was utter shit.

title race over. the continual lack of goal scoring + no creativity + the most predictable game plan on the planet. no chance we make this gap back up. absolutely none. no desire from the players.

that said, it shouldn't have been a goal for the blatant foul in the lead up, but we didn't deserve a thing from the game.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol shocking tackle from Valencia.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> absolute joke of a performance. absolutely pathetic. every player was utter shit.
> 
> title race over. the continual lack of goal scoring + no creativity + the most predictable game plan on the planet. no chance we make this gap back up. absolutely none. no desire from the players.
> 
> that said, it shouldn't have been a goal for the blatant foul in the lead up, but we didn't deserve a thing from the game.


Oh don't you worry, we will do our best to let you guys back in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Marty Vibe said:


> Oh don't you worry, we will do our best to let you guys back in.


we have to score goals first. and have players to set us up.

never thought i'd say this but i can't wait until yaya is in africa. his last few months have just been pointless. the odd goal here and there, but he's not bustling through defences, taking players on, all that. he's sitting back, making pointless sideways passes and having a moan. let milner play up the field, have barry/garcia holding the midfield, and score some fucking goals.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea go 5 points behind City with a game in hand.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a day for United. 7 points clear but theres no way it's over. Our defence is too weak and this match has shown that if a team wants to beat us just attack. Pointless putting 11 men behind the ball, just go for it because our defence will make a mistake. Feel sorry for Newcastle, I hope they can turn there poor form around.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Excellent result, poor first half performance, looked great by the end of the game though. Newcastle ran out of steam. Dean was poor, don't know how Valencia stayed on the pitch. Both Fergie and Pardew combining to give the 4th official a headache. Classic United/Newcastle game really

Great day for United and Sunderland fans


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shocking Tackle from Valencia, Anita could`ve been killed. #PrayForAnita


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The amount of shit Ferguson gets in unbelievable considering they keep on winning. It may not always be pretty, but they keep winning. Some United fans make out like they've got it so bad. fpalm

Try being an Arsenal fan. :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well, fuck.

Antonio Valencia needs to be strung up by his bollocks. Cowardly thundercunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I swear if we ever play with both Scholes and Giggs from the start again I'll snap.

Cleverley brought the urgency going forward that you knew he would, why he didn't start I've no idea. Valencia is terrible, it's beyond bad form at this point. He's completely gone, he does nothing at all which can be considered even decent, a shadow of the player who tore shit up last season. He should be dropped for a long time. I'd take Nani/Young over him without hesitation. Some of these players need to come back and fast, Rafael too. I miss that guy.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rudolph Ziggler said:


> The amount of shit Ferguson gets in unbelievable considering they keep on winning. It may not always be pretty, but they keep winning. Some United fans make out like they've got it so bad. fpalm
> 
> Try being an Arsenal fan. :wenger


Its okay, Arsenal have been winning a trophy since the Premier League began. The 4th Place Trophy :wenger


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rudolph Ziggler said:


> The amount of shit Ferguson gets in unbelievable considering they keep on winning. It may not always be pretty, but they keep winning. Some United fans make out like they've got it so bad. fpalm
> 
> Try being an Arsenal fan. :wenger


:lmao

Assuming this actually is satire, it's brilliant.

Properly love the Christmas part of the season.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> we have to score goals first. and have players to set us up.
> 
> never thought i'd say this but i can't wait until yaya is in africa. his last few months have just been pointless. the odd goal here and there, but he's not bustling through defences, taking players on, all that. he's sitting back, making pointless sideways passes and having a moan. let milner play up the field, have barry/garcia holding the midfield, and score some fucking goals.


John Obi Toure :yaya


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Anderson couldn't come back soon enough. Excellent game though, and I would've gone mad if that fourth goal didn't go in after that siege. Gutted for Newcastle though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea go 5 points behind City with a game in hand.


4*.

City closer to the battle for fourth, rather than the battle for the title.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I had the choice of 6 different games. And I chose the Sunderland v City game :downing:

It was funny, but I really should have gone with United v Newcastle. Also, funny that Snrub criticised Yaya, cause I thought he was one of City's better performers today. That said I could just be sucked in cause he does the things that only Yaya does (ie brush players off like their children, etc.).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think teams have worked out Manchester City this season. Sunderland, like other teams, defend narrow as City's intricate, skilful players do not go wide very often.

"If Dzeko as a Plan B doesn't work, then they often do not score.

"Also, City's signings have not worked out. You do not win the Premier League and sign Scott Sinclair, Javi Garcia, Richard Wright and Jack Rodwell and expect to strengthen when Manchester United sign Robin van Persie."

absolutely bang on. the game plan has been well and truly figured out. we're only a chance if teams come at us and attack. if you just sit back, crowd the box and attack on the break, you will at least get chances to score. 80% of the shots we take get blocked in the box. there's no pace to the build up, it's all the same passing across the box, hoping aguero/tevez make that run + silva/yaya can pinpoint the pass. it's not happening this season. the chances are not only being taken, they're not being created.

plan b was dzeko, plan c was lescott. enough said. doesn't have the players due to marwood's incompetence to change the system. who's he going to bring on, scott sinclair? i can see him being a real handful when we dont pass it to him.


----------



## AEA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

7 Points clear   :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> 4*.
> 
> City closer to the battle for fourth, rather than the battle for the title.


Oh yeah, bad maths on my part 

Although we are still way off first place, catching up to City is encouraging.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BRAVE Villa not looking very BRAVE these last two weeks


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Another season another lackluster United team winning the title.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_
> 
> David Moyes and Joleon Lescott both asked for the same thing this Christmas…..a move back to Everton. #efc #mcfc


:mark: :mark: :mark: The Jagielka & Lescott partnership will be reunited hopefully :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH.


Players played fantastically today. First ten minutes may have been iffy but it's such a big improvement on some of the other performances this year, like against city at the etihad. Thought Colback dealt with a much better Yaya as well as he could considering he's not actually decent at football and just works hard. McClean and Rose were great, Rose getting a standing ovation from more or less the entire stadium when he was taken off was a nice moment too. Gonna be a huge miss vs Spurs. McClean made some great tackles for a winger and looked more like the player he was last year. Plus Mignolet was reliable as ever. Really can't fault any of the players though, seems like City at home over the festive period is a gift that keeps on giving for us. Table looks mighty fine now compared to the start of the month.

I'll agree that city didn't really know what to do though, they kept trying to pass it too much almost near the box and Yaya seemed the only one willing to take on a shot. Seemed susceptable on the break too, had Sessegnon(x2)/Campbell/McClean/Fletcher actually taken some of the chances that fell to them it could've been more comfortable. 1-0 does me fine though, since I had a few mates with bets on it :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale is the best player in the league. By, far.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa with easily the worst goal difference in the league by now, surely. Almost impressive when 2 teams have made it to Boxing Day with 10 points


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Bale is the best player in the league. By, far.


nah. Most over-rated player in the league is more accurate


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> nah. Most over-rated player in the league is more accurate


lol

No player I want more at United right now. Guy's a machine.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Bale is the best player in the league. By, far.


lel


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale could walk into any team in the premier league.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Still buzzin from the match. Poor Mike Dean losing out on his result bribe from the Geordies.

I'll wait until I see a replay on MOTD but it looked as though he got a ton of big calls wrong along with a load of obvious fouls that weren't given. OG looked like a laughable decision. Not sure how someone standing that close to the GK isn't interfering. Felt like we had 2 clear penalties too, possibly 3. I'll reserve judgement until I can see a replay though. 

We deserved to win. Scholes and Carrick together in the middle just doesn't work. They both sit too deep, offer no movement going forward and let oppositions just run straight through them. Some really sloppy balls from two and Rio/Evans today. Smalling isn't a RB and I swear I put more effort into walking to my seat than Evra does defending. Cleverly replacing Scholes made all the difference. Suddenly made us a constant threat going forward and created spaces that weren't available before. Valencia's form is baffling. He looked more willing to take his man on in the second half even if he never actually made it past. Giggs going forward was superb. He can still do a good job going forward on the left wing as long as he never plays in the middle again and we don't rely on him to defend. Hernandez looked dangerous everything time he got the ball. Him and RVP just oozed quality up top. Linked up brilliantly and they were taking balls out of the air like it was nothing. Love to see them get a run together up top. Keep Cleverly or Anderson in the middle and get Kagawa, Rafael and Vidic back fit and we've got a really bossy team. Just need to stop making the mistake of a Carrick/Scholes duo. Knew De Gea was going to have problems. He was dropping balls all over the place before the match. 7 points clear with the vast majority of tricky away fixtures out of the way and City in poor form still :mark:

Was rollin at Johnson beating City.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez getting penalties? What is the league coming to?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hell has frozen over


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is Britannia on fire?

The fuck is going on here...


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

OMG WE GOT A PENALTY!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES. FINALLY


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WALTERS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> lel


As arguements go, this is among the worst.

I'd love to know who people think are better than him right now. Mata, RVP and Suarez are arguable and personally I'd have him well ahead of all of them. He's got such a combination of size/speed/skill, the closest thing I've seen to Ronaldo since Ronaldo. He's a fucking beast. All this coming from a guy who uses to be on the Bale is overrated bandwagon, but I hold my hands up, he's put all of his talent together and become a world class player.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool's 12th man :webb


----------



## CGS

Come in turn on the match and see us winning 1-0 :suarez1. Before I can even fully smile I see Stoke score :downing


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> As arguements go, this is among the worst.
> 
> I'd love to know who people think are better than him right now. Mata, RVP and Suarez are arguable and personally I'd have him well ahead of all of them. He's got such a combination of size/speed/skill, the closest thing I've seen to Ronaldo since Ronaldo. He's a fucking beast. All this coming from a guy who uses to be on the Bale is overrated bandwagon, but I hold my hands up, he's put all of his talent together and become a world class player.


I rate Suarez and Mata above him but he is a top player and a real talent.


Oh fuck off stoke


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

JONES 8*D


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool always bringing the lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a day. Dean did his best to stop us but we got through it, Carrick great again having to carry that hold midfield on his own. 

Hilarious about city.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> lol
> 
> No player I want more at United right now. Guy's a machine.


He's a very good player, no doubt. Just not as good as some people make him out to be imo. Not worth £50 million like reported.

He's ONE of the best players in the league, but not the best. I would say that Mata, RVP and possibly Suarez are better than Bale atm. But thats down to opinion


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> As arguements go, this is among the worst.
> 
> I'd love to know who people think are better than him right now. Mata, RVP and Suarez are arguable and personally I'd have him well ahead of all of them. He's got such a combination of size/speed/skill, the closest thing I've seen to Ronaldo since Ronaldo. He's a fucking beast. All this coming from a guy who uses to be on the Bale is overrated bandwagon, but I hold my hands up, he's put all of his talent together and become a world class player.


Of course he's a world class player but to call him the best player in the league by far is just ridiculous. He is not better than van Persie, who has proven time and time again that he can score big goals in crucial matches. He carried an Arsenal team to third place just last season and has already played an integral part in United being so far ahead of City at the halfway point of this season.

I'd also have Mata above him on performance.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Better than Bale? RVP, Mata, Aguero, Yaya.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale is a monster and I'd kill for him to be at United, especially with our current wide men. It's hard to quantify who is the best player in the league at the moment though.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Take off shelvey. Put on sterling. Move Suso behind Suarez.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™;12423652 said:


> Of course he's a world class player but to call him the best player in the league by far is just ridiculous. He is not better than van Persie, who has proven time and time again that he can score big goals in crucial matches. He carried an Arsenal team to third place just last season and has already played an integral part in United being so far ahead of City at the halfway point of this season.
> 
> I'd also have Mata above him on performance.


Better arguement.

RVP I adore, he's absolutely one of the best strikers in the world and has as good an end product as anyone in the league, however he's not really the individual Bale is IMO, to a degree he's reliant on service. Bale can just do everything, he's certainly the most complete attacker in the league IMO. 

Mata is a good shout, I'd probably have him second to him. He's a class act and has been tremendous this season. I'd just argue that Bale has more about him and is more explosive. Matter of taste I guess, probably was a bit of a stretch to say "by far" but there's certainly no player I'd take over him right now.

The two City players Bananas mentioned, both great, but have had pretty poor seasons by their standards. Kompany is in the same boat. 

Please come to United Bale. Please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking get in you fucking cunts. :javy. tbh i could not have give a shit (kinda) today same with the swansea game lack of sleep/drinking has made be give vitrually zero fucks about football lately. Wondered why the game ended so late just saw the valencia challenge and i thought 2 things, Poor fucking anita and very poor challenge and secondly i was expecting some keano or jumping two few feet off the floor and snapping a leg in half some people really do overreact unless the gif does not do it justice.

Also well in sunderland.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WALTERS

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man our Defence was so boss last year. Now it's the shittest part of our team for some reason.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Figure WOOLCOCK will be interested by this. Ridiculous really if they want to try and enforce it when the majority of the south west corner sings "we'll stand if we want" during matches. Unless they plan on banning the most vocal area of the stadium.

Also today made me see the downfall of throwing away fans up in the gods. It's understandable since when we gave them the south stand and Wigan brought 50 fans it looked bad but when City sell out their allocation and you get an atmosphere like today I was wishing they would actually have been in a decent place for the fans to have a bit banter. Oh well.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Terrible defending. Not good enough.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How has our defense got so shit this season :kenny. I hate saying this but stoke have been the better team


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Excellent. Third clean sheet in a row, for me PERSONALLY the best TEAM performance in 12 months, nice to see the high line looking better all the time, nice to see our control of the ball getting better all the time. First-half was frustrating, but for me, we never lost patience and the introduction of Ireland meant Villa had to change their shape. I think for us, it gave us the extra couple of yards we needed to operate and dismember them. I thought the Lloris save from Benteke was both important and great.

Excellent away day!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If it wasn't for Chelsea winning this would have been a perfect set of Boxing Day fixtures. No complaints here, though


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everyone on TV was saying that they got the Evans OG decision right, yet everyone on here says they were wrong. So what actually is the rule then? When someone is running through on goal the lino's always wait until they touch the ball before putting the flag up. Thought it was a perfectly good goal myself. Great goal by Cisse too, he's BACK!

Can't agree with Man United deserving to win either. We had large spells in the ascendancy and looked the better team for long periods. Definitely deserved a draw, the stats back that up. 16 shots each, 11 on target to Man U's 10 as well as hitting the woodwork twice. It's a cruel game. 

Thankfully the word is Big Vurn should be fine to play this weekend. Thought it was a broken leg/ankle at first.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't understand how shelvey wasn't taken off at half time. 

It was men vs boys today. Too soft.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Tremendous performance from Stoke. Showed they're far from just a route one team right now. Walters had one of the best individual performances you'll see all season. If that was Mata or Silva then people would be raving about how world class they were. Nzonzi was top quality too.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WELLLLLLL I'VE NEVER FELT MORE LIKE SINGING THE BLUES, WHEN EVERTON WIN AND LIVERPOOL LOSEEEEEEE, OH EVERTONNNNNN .. YOU GOT ME SINGING THE BLUES!


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We were an abomination yet again but somehow the results keep coming. Crazy that Valencia wasn't sent off - but Mike Dean was abysmal all round.

Our games are averaging 4 goals every match this season. Entertaining for "the neutral" but ridiculous nonetheless. Can count the number of good overall performances this season on one hand. Maybe even one finger. Every week I think we're so bad we simply cannot win the title but everybody else seems to have a performance just as poor in their locker. No wonder we'll all be out of the CL by March.




Irish Jet said:


> No player I want more at United right now. Guy's a machine.


Bale on the left with Giggs and Scholes in the centre? :fergie


Last week:



Irish Jet said:


> I swear Kagawa has been set to start training with the first team for every monday for the past 3 weeks.


Today:


united_07 said:


> i cant see Kagawa playing as he only started training monday


:lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

just watching again on MOTD, dont see how the second goal was given, cisse was clearly interfering with play, by tugging at Evans and making him off balance

edit: ah on second viewing i dont know cant make out who is grabbing who


edit: and that was definitely handball with coloccini


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Looking at it again, think the Evans OG shouldn't have stood.

Not sure why everyone's on Evra's case these days. I actually think he's improved significantly defensively in the last month or so while he's been excellent going forward. I was as low on him as anyone heading into the season but he's done okay, wasn't at fault for the goals today at all.

*Edited*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Who gives a flying wanking fuck if it stood or not, could have been 8-7 for all i care we won.


Ohh and liverpool also stoke scored 3 fuck me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shit, lol, meant shouldn't. And Ninja'd.

Seriously Shearer? What does it matter who's grappling with who? If it's Evans on Cisse that still means he's focused on him and thus it affected him. Biased boring cunt of a man.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

With MOTD it does look like the 2nd goal shouldn't of stood. Cisse clearly holding Evans back so he is interfering. Shearer trying to justify it is poor, he just said 'Well yes, he is interfering' then says it should stand.

Definite handball as well, Utd got quite a few poor calls today. Not complaining because we did win but once again we had to go against the odds. The first goal could of been stopped as well. I'm interested to see the Valencia tackle since it wasn't shown, can't really find much info on it.

Also, my problem with Evra is yes he is good going forward but his job is a defender and quite frankly he is pretty shite at defending right now. Give Buttner some games, that will give him experience and hopefully make Evra step his game up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> just watching again on MOTD, dont see how the second goal was given, cisse was clearly interfering with play, by tugging at Evans and making him off balance
> 
> edit: ah on second viewing i dont know cant make out who is grabbing who
> 
> 
> edit: and that was definitely handball with coloccini


Evans was doing the pulling, that's clear not sure how it can be denied(thanks Shearer). Correct decision but doesn't make a difference now. RVP shoving Colo in the face and Valencia not sent off. Swings and roundabouts.

Oh, Ba not passing to Cisse who would've had a tap in. I'm shocked :gun:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JJJ1303 said:


> With MOTD it does look like the 2nd goal shouldn't of stood. Cisse clearly holding Evans back so he is interfering. Shearer trying to justify it is poor, he just said 'Well yes, he is interfering' then says it should stand.
> 
> Definite handball as well, Utd got quite a few poor calls today. Not complaining because we did win but once again we had to go against the odds. The first goal could of been stopped as well. I'm interested to see the Valencia tackle since it wasn't shown, can't really find much info on it.
> 
> Also, my problem with Evra is yes he is good going forward but his job is a defender and quite frankly he is pretty shite at defending right now. Give Buttner some games, that will give him experience and hopefully make Evra step his game up.


Aside from his debut, Buttner has been nothing short of woeful in every game he's played.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joe hart :lol :lol BEST IN THE WORLD.

Adam Johnson


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great advert for english football today. We may of been beaten, and it was a bitter defeat to take, but thats how to go at the team i believe will be champions elect.

Thats whats great about the EPL at this moment in time, none of the big 3 are firing on all cylinders, yet still play some beautiful football at times.... infact the best player in the premiership, on form and in my opinion is a left back - Leighton Baines - and the second best also being a left sided player, Gareth Bale.... Only in the premiership. 

If we play how we did today, with Ben Arfa & Cabaye to come back, we will be more than alright.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Aside from his debut, Buttner has been nothing short of woeful in every game he's played.


At this point I'd still rather have him than Evra. Looking back I'm not sure how wise it was sending out Fabio to QPR.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd rather have Quinton Fortune at left back and someone in for evans and rio when they play like that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

JOE HART BLAMING THE FOUL

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Keane should be on BBC/MOTD just for when hart makes clangers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Recall fabio, we've seen what regular games has done to Rafael's form


If de Gea conceded that sunderland goal he would be slaughtered for that


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JJJ1303 said:


> At this point I'd still rather have him than Evra. Looking back I'm not sure how wise it was sending out Fabio to QPR.


Why? Evra has never looked _that_ bad this season. Go back and watch Buttner's first half against Chelsea in the CC, where he was hauled off at HT. 45 minutes of horror.

Evra hasn't been our worst defender of late, he's been decent. He was excellent against City IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Stop blaming evra and start blaming the cb's, keeper and right back all to blame if not more alot of the time.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> If de Gea conceded that sunderland he would be slaughtered for that


It's because Hart is englands darling. Gets a free pass when he cocks up, and praised to the moon for simple saves.

So over-rated by the British media


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Stop blaming evra and start blaming the cb's, keeper and right back all to blame if not more alot of the time.


Indeed. As much as I love Rafael/Evans/Rio they get a free pass a lot of the time mainly because Evra is such an easy scapegoat.

De Gea is still a complete liability at times, he's Al Habsi at a big club. Don't even get me started in how blind some United fans are to his flaws, it's impossible to comprehend. I'd rather we stuck with Lindegaard, find him much more reliable.


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Evra had nigh-on 2 seasons of horror shows, and even before his goal last week, i think he has been decent this season. Nothing more nothing less. Man Utd could still do with a better starting LB, Butnner could be the answer, at this moment hes not. He would probably cost to much but I could see Coentrao fitting the bill for man utd.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sadly rio for me in alot of games has been dreadful, he will be great against the likes of chelsea, pool, city and then put in shocking displays against the so called lesser sides, evans can be hit or miss.

Fully fit smalling/vidic i'd be happy with.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The classic "they're a young side" quote when they lose and he uses it when they win but just turns it into a positive, how about you're just a bit shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bild, german football news, are saying Lewandowski is coming to united for £18m. Cant really see it myself, fergie has said no one is coming in, also i seem to remember Bild arent that reliable, if i remember correctly they were the ones saying gotze to united was a done deal


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's not really judging Evra on the last few games. Recently he has been our best defender but for the past 2 seasons he has been lacking yet he still gets the first team spot because of the lack of competition which is as much Fergies fault as anyone elses. Buttner might be our next big LB (lot of work to do though) but at the moment we simply won't find out because it seems no matter how Evra plays he is auto in the team.
Evans is the Yo-yo player where he can be good or awful, Rio has been past it for the last few seasons, De Gea is a constant liability. 
I'm annoyed at the entire defence but I have to admit it is mainly channelled at Evra because of the reason above, It's not his fault though.
We need another solid defender & ideally recall Fabio. I would love if we get Shawcross. Solid physical defender and kind of reminds me of Vidic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rooney out - Lewan and Ronaldo in :fergie.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:lmao :lmao

I love Steffen Freund


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So is kagawa back in training next monday?


:troll


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What happened to Sahin? Is he injured?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bryan D. said:


> What happened to Sahin? Is he injured?


Nope :downing. Just never plays fo some reason. 

Also did Villa use all their BRAVERY on us or something? The fuck man


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nah, we're just shit :downing


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:downing

fell asleep after it was 2-1, looks like i didnt miss much


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nope :downing. Just never plays fo some reason.
> 
> Also did Villa use all their BRAVERY on us or something? The fuck man


Well, thats weird. He is a very decent player and he should play imo.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Being a midtable club sucks ass :sadpanda


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I love Steffen Freund


Freund is such a legend , great win at Villa despite the fact it took us the second half to get going. Bale at his best is unplayable but he's still too inconsistent to be considered World Class, with the right attitude and determination he can get there.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

God I fucking hate Stoke :steebiej as usual Walters had his annual game of the season performance against us. 

With all the attention on the lack of fire power up front, nobody has bothered to focus on Skrtel and Agger, some woeful defending from both this year. Men against boys, as expected.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No one has focused on it because our defending has been okay this season. We've conceeded less goals than United for example. There were 2 games this season where they should be ashamed, letting Villa & Stoke score 3 is utter garbage. In 19 games Villa has scored 15 and Stoke has scored 18. Less than a goal a game for both and we let in a bundle in our gaes against them. Thats frustrating.


----------



## CGS

Has to be be said those. For how great both Agger and Sktrel looked last season both guys have made a lot of stupid moves this year. Dunno what is up with them they just don't look as solid as they used to.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah but its still not our most pressing concern. The fact that Skrtel has only just lost his place as 2nd highest goalscorer is more worrying. We need goals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

good to see joe makes a mistake and suddenly he's the worst in the world again.

it should've been a foul in the leadup. he's absolutely right. zaba gets his ankle trodden on and nothing given, johnson takes it and with no proper defensive cover takes a shot no one is expecting. joe completely caught out, still should've saved it but the shot should never have been taken.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think you can etch in "Manchester Unit_ _" on the trophy. I don't see anybody catching them this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

people said the same last season tbf.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RKing85 said:


> I think you can etch in "Manchester Unit_ _" on the trophy. I don't see anybody catching them this season.


:terry1

It's way too early to say that. They're not like Barcelona to think they're going to win their next 16 games out of 17 or something. Plus this is the EPL.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Crazy thing about DAT GOAL DIFFERENCE fergie) and United is that they're basically scoring just as many goals as they are conceding. So might as well have won on a 1-0 scoreline, eh? 

Then again, maybe BRAVE Villa might be generous and will bend over backwards to you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RKing85 said:


> I think you can etch in "Manchester Unit_ _" on the trophy. I don't see anybody catching them this season.


nah, etch in Manchester and leave it at that. Its only going to be between City and United.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Terrible statement to declare the title United's already. We've been as open at the back as Rush's mother and it's only a matter of time before half our team get slight knocks that keep them out for 3 months. Very entertaining season for us thus far though, I'd take 4-3's over 1-0's every day of the week.

Enjoy seeing Liverpool and City both lose on the same day, Scousers being on the end of a couple of 3-1's recently to teams they should perhaps be getting a result from - especially Villa. Unbelieveable Bentekkers from them though. Stoke continually doing well for such an average set of players, besides a couple, shows that hard work will do well.

Hernandez is our modern day Solskjaer. Rooney's injury will hopefully give him a kick up the arse after that Swansea game as despite him doing well up to that game, that was the shittest performance from a United player I can ever remember. Not sure if I'm exaggerating that but nothing else springs to mind. 

I don't think De Gea is a liability at all, in fact I can only remember a couple of mistakes from him this season and unless I'm wrong none have led to goals. I may be wrong with that statement though. I'm not talking about shit like "oh he could have saved that" moreso "he should have saved it". Plus, I've always liked a lunatic of a keeper in regards to decisions for some odd reason, I might be the only person who rates Barthez as one of my favourite keepers. It's weird though as I don't think Evra has been that bad this season, Evans has been really good at times, Rafael has been good and yet our defence is one of the worst in the league (I'm sure there's only about 5 or 6 teams who have conceded more) - I think a lot of it comes from needed more protection from midfield. Carrick is very underrated in terms of what he brings to a team however I don't think he's ever going to pair up with anyone we've currently got, aside from maybe Fletcher or Jones, to offer the defence any proper help. Fergie has often said a ball winner isn't needed for the team anymore and in my opinion, and the opinion of our goal's against column being fucking horrific, he's completely wrong.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Glad Chelsea won, another 3 points.

Got our toughest team Everton next at their home. :terry2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a game this morning, great to win but still our backline is worrying at times. Still, we can outscore anyone it seems, and that's a positive as we have sometimes lacked that ruthless goal scoring streak down the years.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well, at least it isnt City or Chelsea winning it, thank god.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Well, at least it isnt City or Chelsea winning it, thank god.












Too early to predict anything at the moment in terms of the title. We all know what happened last season (i've said this too many times already).

Have to give credit to United though, they always find a way to win. Chicarito is always scoring in the late stages of matches and RVP has been ruthless. It's annoying but have to give them credit. 

City can still catch United but they'll need to find a run of consistent wins from now on in order to put the pressure on United. If they slip up again, it will it be tough to finish first.

As far as we're concerned, not good enough. It's so frustrating as you don't know which Liverpool side will turn up. I was extremely happy to win our first pen and to have such an early lead in the match. I thought it was going to be our day, but not meant to be. We couldn't hand both Jones and Walters and Nzonzi was running a muck in the midfield. I think Rodgers got his tactics all wrong. He could see that were struggling when Stoke were knocking the ball long. Rodgers should've used Coates and played a 3-5-2. I think Coates would've been good in terms of aerial presence and we could've had both Agger and Skrtel sit a little deeper when the long ball was being played. Shelvey was terrible and has been for the past few weeks. Would've loved to have Suso supporting Suarez and maybe give Assaidi a shot on the left/right. Sahin should be given more game time as well from now on. 

Hopefully we can get a win againts QPR. Not overly confident though.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At least it wasn't 8-0 again...

:jose

The BRAVERY has defiantly gone this Christmas.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There is no way that Mancini close that gap. Liverpool need a Striker to play with Suarez. A 3-5-2 would be a good fit.


Reina; Coates,Agger,Skrtel; Johnson, Lucas, Gerrard, Sahin, Henrique; Suarez, Llorente.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa is paying the non-investment! Paul Lambert is not a miracle worker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

llorente at liverpool.

:troll


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> llorente at liverpool.
> 
> :troll


If he wants to go to a big club, he sould do it, he would be loved there or in Turim.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool already have 12 million pound Sturridge coming in to sit on the bench. :troll


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> *I don't think De Gea is a liability at all, in fact I can only remember a couple of mistakes from him this season and unless I'm wrong none have led to goals*. I may be wrong with that statement though. I'm not talking about shit like "oh he could have saved that" moreso "he should have saved it". Plus, I've always liked a lunatic of a keeper in regards to decisions for some odd reason, I might be the only person who rates Barthez as one of my favourite keepers. It's weird though as I don't think Evra has been that bad this season, Evans has been really good at times, Rafael has been good and yet our defence is one of the worst in the league (I'm sure there's only about 5 or 6 teams who have conceded more) - I think a lot of it comes from needed more protection from midfield. Carrick is very underrated in terms of what he brings to a team however I don't think he's ever going to pair up with anyone we've currently got, aside from maybe Fletcher or Jones, to offer the defence any proper help. Fergie has often said a ball winner isn't needed for the team anymore and in my opinion, and the opinion of our goal's against column being fucking horrific, he's completely wrong.


He's made three mistakes that I can remember in the last few games, all the same type of error as well. Parrying the ball back into dangerous areas for strikers to score on the rebound. The first Newcastle goal was definitely preventable, anyway. I'm starting to understand why he's so insistent on making saves with his feet because his handling of powerful shots is very inconsistent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> If he wants to go to a big club, he sould do it, he would be loved there or in Turim.


if he wants to go to a big club he wouldnt choose midtable liverpool. 

are you by any chance an ac milan fan from malta?


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> if he wants to go to a big club he wouldnt choose midtable liverpool.
> 
> are you by any chance an ac milan fan from malta?


Because this moment defines what Liverpool really is, isnt it?

Im from Lisbon, a Benfica supporter.


----------



## Death Rider

93.20 said:


> if he wants to go to a big club he wouldnt choose midtable liverpool.
> 
> are you by any chance an ac milan fan from malta?


 Liverpool are a big club. Just because we are in mid table right now does not change that. We just ain't a top club. Saying that Llorente won't come 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

this moment? or how about last year when we finished 8th? or how about looking at our slide down the table since we finished 2nd in 08/09. We're not even close to still being a 'big' club. We have a big history, we're still one of the big clubs in terms of that but results (and player wise) we're not a big club.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> this moment? or how about last year when we finished 8th? or how about looking at our slide down the table since we finished 2nd in 08/09. We're not even close to still being a big club.


You're not a top team, you are one of the biggest clubs in the World, unlike Citys and Chelseas.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A big club can attract top players. Liverpool are an iconic club.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SN0WMAN said:


> A big club can attract top players. Liverpool are an iconic club.


An iconic club with 18 league wins and 5 europeans cups?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> Liverpool are a big club. Just because we are in mid table right now does not change that. We just ain't a top club. Saying that Llorente won't come
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


not in the eyes of llorente you're not. he'll have the pick of clubs across europe in champions league competition, or at least competing for the chance. barcelona, chelsea, arsenal, us, tottenham, juventus, inter milan. why would he go to liverpool?

btw i mean big in terms of competitive. liverpool will always be a big club in the commercial/name sense, just not competitively at this moment. and lets not forget that teams will start competing for llorente's signature in about 5 days.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

To me a big club involves a team that regularly wins big trophies. Liverpool are more of a sleeping giant these days.

EDIT- They also need a strong history imo, but that's debatable.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Following your logic, City is bigger than Red Star or Steaua.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lol, try again son.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AndreBaker said:


> To me a big club involves a team that regularly wins big trophies. Liverpool are more of a sleeping giant these days.
> 
> EDIT- They also need a strong history imo, but that's debatable.


Debatable? Of course they need a strong history, gigantic clubs like Pool, Madrid, Bayern, Milan didnt build their status solely on having big bucks to spent.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If a team is only succesful in the past decade, but have dominated that decade then they are a big club. An example of this would be Chelsea. I wouldn't say that they have a strong history, but their recent success makes them worthy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

why would llorente, a basque player who can barely speak a word of english, give two shits as to what 10th place liverpool won years and years ago? unless the prestigious carling cup sways him over clubs that aren't scrapping with the fulham's and sunderland's of the world.

but i can see you're still living in the early 90's and believe that we don't have history so carry on being wrong.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> why would llorente, a basque player who can barely speak a word of english, give two shits as to what 10th place liverpool won years and years ago? unless the prestigious carling cup sways him over clubs that aren't scrapping with the fulham's and sunderland's of the world.
> 
> but i can see you're still living in the early 90's and believe that we don't have history so carry on being wrong.


Do you think City is a big club? With 1 league tittle? LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

1 league 'tittle'

:lmao might want to check your facts buddy. i guess education isn't high on the list of things to do in lisbon.


----------



## Death Rider

93.20 said:


> not in the eyes of llorente you're not. he'll have the pick of clubs across europe in champions league competition, or at least competing for the chance. barcelona, chelsea, arsenal, us, tottenham, juventus, inter milan. why would he go to liverpool?
> 
> btw i mean big in terms of competitive. liverpool will always be a big club in the commercial/name sense, just not competitively at this moment. and lets not forget that teams will start competing for llorente's signature in about 5 days.


I think you need to read this last line I wrote again. Of course he won't come just because we are a big club. Big club does not equal top club IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Im Sorry, i didnt even knew that you had won one title in the 30's, almost 100 years ago and one in the middle of the 60's. What a great history, one of the richest trophy cases in Europe, im sure.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Do you think City is a big club? With 1 league tittle? LOL


LOL, this guy could provide some laughter.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think he should go to Villa. They've got a richer history than City have, plus they've won the European Cup...


:troll


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa must be bigger than Chelsea and Citeh because of that history. According to Ziggs anyway.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Far bigger, and unlike Chelsea, we can actually win the Super Cup!!!


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AndreBaker said:


> Villa must be bigger than Chelsea and Citeh because of that history. According to Ziggs anyway.


Isnt it? Or do you think PSG is bigger than Marseille too? Team isnt equal to club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Im Sorry, i didnt even knew that you had won one title in the 30's, almost 100 years ago and one in the middle of the 60's. What a great history, one of the richest trophy cases in Europe, im sure.


so you believe a good history is only one based on winning anything and everything.

how about:

winning a european trophy before liverpool and juventus. (1970 cup winners' cup)
winning a major trophy 4 years before man united, 26 years before arsenal and 50 years before chelsea (1904 fa cup)
holding the attendance record for any english football match (1934 fa cup vs stoke)
legends such as bert trautmann playing with a broken (FREAKIN) neck, and being an icon in general
billy meredith bringing success then going to united and bringing them their first successes
the revie plan
joe mercer during the 60's
wembley 99, 2011
qpr 2012

plus loads more that deserve a mention but escape me right now. but hey, we ain't got no history.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Are you insinuating that your history can be compared to Liverpool or even Utd? Its a different league, i recgonize that you guys are a really good team, but a big club? Cmon, even you dont believe in it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

why can't it be? history isn't just about winning trophies. we have 130 years of history. so why can't it be? because we haven't won as many trophies? height of ignorance.

and in the last financial year we made something like 10 mil less than utd in commercial revenue. in 1999 we weren't a big club. we're entering 2013 now. we are a big club.

but i wouldn't expect any less stupidity for someone who clearly doesn't know our history yet feels like commenting on it anyways.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Are you insinuating that your history can be compared to Liverpool or even Utd? Its a different league, i recgonize that you guys are a really good team, but a big club? Cmon, even you dont believe in it.


Who are the two biggest teams in Portugal?


----------



## Death Rider

I don't think man city are a big club personally but they will be in a few years and for years to come for sure. They are not a small club at all though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SN0WMAN said:


> Who are the two biggest teams in Portugal?


Benfica and Porto.


93.20 History is about winning trophys, the biggest clubs in the World like Boca, River, Santos, Milan, Bayer, Madrid are known because they won numerous trophys.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even though I hate to admit it, City are a big club with a big history. The reason why it isn't as widely known is because over the past, lets say 10-20 years they haven't been a big force until the last 5 and most of their history is pre- premier league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Benfica and Porto.
> 
> 
> 93.20 History is about winning trophys, the biggest clubs in the World like Boca, River, Santos, Milan, Bayer, Madrid are known because they won numerous trophys.


laughably ignorant. so they're world renowned just because they've won their respective leagues more than other teams? that's the only reason why boca juniors are so big is it? nothing to do with the players, the fans, the things that make a club what it is? such an insular view of football.

do you only watch football to see your club win trophies?


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> laughably ignorant. so they're world renowned just because they've won their respective leagues more than other teams? that's the only reason why boca juniors are so big is it? nothing to do with the players, the fans, the things that make a club what it is? such an insular view of football.
> 
> do you only watch football to see your club win trophies?


Do you even know whats the reason that those clubs that i named have so many fans? Because they win, of course players matters, legends like Maradona, Enzo, Di Stefano, Beckenbauaer reprent what they represent to their clubs because they won tropyhys. And yes, if my club dont win trophies i get depressed sometimes, like last year when we got beat by Porto at Estadio da Luz, its in our whole as a club, to win titles! And i always get frustrated if we came in 2nd or third, i accept nothing else than victory.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And btw, i couldnt imagine supporting a club that isnt mine like Benfica is, if we were sold, that would be the end for me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

that really is kind of sad. a club cannot have a proud history unless they have won a lot of titles and feel the need to flaunt it over everyone else. every club has history, and every fan should be proud of their respective clubs history. it's not all just about how many titles a club has won. it's about the club itself, the players, the characters, the fans, the area, the highs, the lows, that's what football is really about. not just flopping your dick out and saying WE HAVE MORE TROPHIES THAN YOU~!~!~!

we were only sold because we were on the brink of administration. our current owners chose us due to our potential to grow and our rich, proud history, and have said as such, and educated themselves about the club when they met with guys like garry cook and gary james about purchasing the club.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

But you had owners before this, do the clue associates have any word in your destiny?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh boy. History lesson kids :kobe2

I'd still say we are an overall bigger club than City but give or take a few years and all that can very well change. Were pretty much slipping into midtable mediocrity through basically our own fault. Even after the 09/10 and 10/11 season we could still bring in some decent names but instead we kept buying average talent and further slipped that the league and thus basically put ourselves in a position whereby we stopped ourselves from getting the big name guys.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i've never said we're a bigger club than liverpool. we're not. in terms of name value, liverpool are bigger than us. no shame in that, they're bigger than most clubs in world football.

however, we are currently a big club. that's my point. we're a big club laden with rich history. of course there are bigger clubs than us. there's bigger clubs than liverpool too. does that remove their big club status?


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In my opinion there are 3 types of big clubs
1) The historical- well known for their past success but not really challenging now (The Liverpool, I suppose you could argue Arsenal in the sense they haven't really won anything recently but they are somewhere inbetween)
2) The Current- Might have some history but best known for their current accomplishments (The City, to some extent the Chelsea)
3) The Combined- Big history and still have big accomplishments right now (The Man Utd)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Saying a team doesn't have history is stupid. The only club I could think that being an appropriate term for is MK Dons. 

Also Cardiff and their new Red Era :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's all about dat history.

:side:

Liverpool is still a 'big' club but we haven't been a 'top' side for a long time now. Every team has history though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dunno how anyone can defend Evra's inability to defend. Sure, he's not the only one at the back to be playing crap but in no way has he been playing well. In the final third he's good but shows absolutely zero desire in getting back and doing his job. Should've done better for both the second & third Newcastle goals. There was a point late on where he did a wank cross straight into Krul's arms then as Newcastle looked to counter it took him 15 seconds to even cross the half way line. Very lucky not to punished down that side. It's easy to single him out because he's always making defensive errors - not in possession of the ball - but his positioning and pathetic attempt at tackles.


Just seen RAWK meltdown for the first time in a while:



> (AC Milan win Champions League 2007) We are still the GREATEST CLUB IN THE WORLD let them celebrate because they'll never have what we have





> (Emile Heskey) ...he reminded me of Ronaldo in his Barca pomp the way he burst between two defenders using pace and strength





> (Rafa Benitez) ...actually I rate him higher than Ferguson and Guardiola. Still undecided on Maureen (Mourinho).


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just seen the FA received no complaint from Mike Dean about Fergie's conduct :fergie :webb



also the great one has gone on out on loan again


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We should've got the great one on loan.

:troll


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's never going to play for us again is he? :jose


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Vintage spineless refs! But Mike Dean hates Man U and was desperate to make them lose amirite? :fergie

Not happy with Arsenal's advantage for saturday.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did Mike Dean complain to the FA about Pardew yelling in his official's ear, though? Think he even grabbed the 4th ref at one point, but I don't remember the commentators going on about that one :fergie

Loads of managers spend half the game screaming at anyone in a black shirt when the decision's don't go their way, it's weird how it was picked up on so much as the big story, when the game itself was clearly much more interesting.

Is Valencia likely to get banned? No complaints if he gets a ban, I thought he'd get a 2nd yellow but I don't know if there'll be retroactive punishment seeing as Dean saw & basically ignored it.


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Did Mike Dean complain to the FA about Pardew yelling in his official's ear, though? Think he even grabbed the 4th ref at one point, but I don't remember the commentators going on about that one :fergie
> 
> Loads of managers spend half the game screaming at anyone in a black shirt when the decision's don't go their way, it's weird how it was picked up on so much as the big story, when the game itself was clearly much more interesting.
> 
> Is Valencia likely to get banned? No complaints if he gets a ban, I thought he'd get a 2nd yellow but I don't know if there'll be retroactive punishment seeing as Dean saw & basically ignored it.


Action is hardly ever taken if the referee sees it and deems it as acceptable. The same happened when Fellaini 'punched and elbowed' Shawcross - the referee saw it but didn't think it was a foul, therefore no action was taken even after looking at it. It was a bad tackle and I'm surprised it wasn't a second yellow; it might've done him good to have a rest considering the form he's in at the minute.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Not happy with Arsenal's advantage for saturday.


Tube strike CONSPIRACY


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Usually with bans and shit after the game, it's directly related to how much of a media outcry there is about it. If it happened at a point when the game was still undecided, I'd imagine it'd be a much bigger deal. Do not know what he was thinking


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I still think Chelsea have a shot at winning the PL and I fancy Chelsea to topple City. As I had predicted before the start of the season, I think Chelsea will win the Prem, with ManU losing out on the final day (again). Well, all of that blows if Chelsea lose at Everton though. :torres

It's good to see City join us in the race for the top-4 trophy. :kobe Sucks...

There is something about Fernando Torres, and there is definitely something about Benitez as well. I can see both winning the one medal they haven't--the PL winner's medal.

As a Gunner, I'd rather City win it over United and Chelsea, but City has been playing pathetic football lately and I can't--for the life in me--understand WHY Mancini isn't using Tevez as an all-out striker. Aguero isn't in the best form of his life, while Silva and Youre have been pretty meh.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Saying a team doesn't have history is stupid. The only club I could think that being an appropriate term for is MK Dons.


Exactly. Everybody has their own history. Just some clubs' history are more glorious while others are harping back to FA Cups won in 1904.




Serbinator said:


> Action is hardly ever taken if the referee sees it and deems it as acceptable. *The same happened when Fellaini 'punched and elbowed' Shawcross - the referee saw it but didn't think it was a foul, therefore no action was taken even after looking at it.* It was a bad tackle and I'm surprised it wasn't a second yellow; it might've done him good to have a rest considering the form he's in at the minute.


Yeah, no action was taken on Fellaini, no action at all apart from the three match ban.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

_*Newcastle players swarmed the ref and the linesman and Pardew was all over the 4th official when he initially ruled the goal out. MOTD didn't show that though did they. Little difference between that and what Fergie did. Didn't see the Valencia tackle at the time and MOTD didn't replay it for whatever reason. Positive news about Anita though because he was down for a long time before they took him off.

Still don't see how Cisse wasn't "active" for that goal. If he's not there then Evans doesn't lunge at the ball under pressure and De Gea doesn't have to worry about Cisse either. The rule is stupidly open for interpretation anyway. WAS GOL's at Reading and City plus yesterday's mistakes but of course Utd always get the right end of decisions. 

Utd fans in here really do give the rest of us on here a bad name. Fuck me. 7 points after Boxing Day is nothing. Nothing. Especially for a team who look beatable by anyone. Only saving grace has been that City have been even worse this season.

Evra's useless as a defender. 4 goals doesn't excuse that. Gets caught out of position and letting players just fly by him way too much. He's inexcusably lazy. Ridiculous yesterday when he went galloping forward and WALKED back as they broke leaving Giggs to cover at LB. Baffling how people can say Rafael/Rio/Evans are as much to blame for defensive errors. Rafael's been brilliant this season since the Fulham match. Evans has been rock solid for the majority of the last 2 years. I thought he was awful for a long time but he's been great for the past couple of seasons now. Rio's best days are behind him but the Liverpool match showed that he can still be one of the best defenders in the league on his day. Just doesn't happen enough. Vidic/Evans will be the partnership when Vidic is match fit again anyway and I'm really confident in that duo. Smalling looks so awkward going forward from RB. Buttner is terrible defensively. Even worse than Evra. Definitely not an option to play in the League. Sucks that Fabio is getting much game time at QPR. The midfield doesn't take enough slack for our defensive problems. Way too many times they let the opposition just run right through them and leave our defence exposed. Carrick looks brilliant just passing the ball around but he doesn't give the back four the cover they need. Same for our wingers covering the wing backs. De Gea's been great all calendar year. Sure he's made the odd mistake but what keeper doesn't? He's improved ten fold since the first half of last season when he was having nightmares on a weekly basis. We're still outscoring teams though so it's not a major issue I guess until we stop scoring goals for fun too.

City really rely on Yaya too much. Last season him and Kompany spent a full season in beats mode and that's what won them the title. This season they've been really average and it's exposed the weakness of the squad and their dependability on key players. Hart's making too many errors to excuse now. Last season they were an intimidating force defensively. Not so much this season. They're still strong at the back but I think teams fancy their chances of scoring much more now than they did last season. Hart looked unbeatable and Kompany/Lescott were a rock solid partnership. Nastasic has done fine but I don't really get why you'd break a title winning CB duo up when a large part of their success was how defensively strong they were. Garcia isn't really a improvement on Barry either as much as Mancini seems to insist he is. Hoping they don't sign a creative midfield and/or a striker in January. Mancini's too harsh on his strikers in the press. He could do with a replacement for Dzeko/Mario but it's not Aguero and Tevez's faults they aren't banging goals in left, right and centre. Hard to do that with minimal service.

Oh and City ARE a big team right now. You don't win the Premier League and not be a major team with the ability to attract star players. Sure Liverpool have a much more iconic history but what does that matter for right now when they're a mid-table team who can't attract the big players they used to. You really think someone like Llorente would go Liverpool over City because of their history? Is he more likely to go Villa or Forest because they've got more "history" in Europe. School holidays always seem to attract more idiots on here for a short spell.*_


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Exactly. Everybody has their own history. Just some clubs' history are more glorious while others are harping back to FA Cups won in 1904.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no action was taken on Fellaini, no action at all apart from the three match ban.


Sorry, I should've clarified it a bit better. He got the 3 match ban for the headbutt on Shawcross because the referee said he didn't see it. However, he said that he saw the 'punch' and 'elbow' and didn't call for a foul, meaning no action was taken for them. That's why many expected a 9 match ban (3 incidents of violent conduct) but he was only given 3, due to only one counting.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

For what it's worth I don't think city are a big club yet either. They don't tick enough boxes. 

Strong team now, but not a big club in the grand scheme of things. Nothing wrong with that mind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the thing is they are getting the service. we've had something like 30 more shots than united. the midfield aren't covering themselves in glory but the strikers aren't firing or taking the chances they were last season. it's a bit of a mess really.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Shepard said:


> Figure WOOLCOCK will be interested by this. Ridiculous really if they want to try and enforce it when the majority of the south west corner sings "we'll stand if we want" during matches. Unless they plan on banning the most vocal area of the stadium.
> 
> Also today made me see the downfall of throwing away fans up in the gods. It's understandable since when we gave them the south stand and Wigan brought 50 fans it looked bad but when City sell out their allocation and you get an atmosphere like today I was wishing they would actually have been in a decent place for the fans to have a bit banter. Oh well.


Seen it elsewhere, utterly ridiculous decision. Been told the FSF are looking into it since it seems ridiculous to ban someone for doing something that can't be proven to be unsafe. Just them picking out a random individual to make an example out of and hope it spreads to the others, which it won't. If standing was truly unsafe you'd get games being halted whilst stewards tried to enforce regulations, but they only make an attempt when its a small pocket of fans who they think they can bully and intimidate. There's a reason 200 Bristol City fans will be hassled at Leeds but 500 Millwall or 5,000 Man Utd won't be, the stewards just will not get into that sort of environment because they know they stand no chance and would sooner incite trouble instead of preventing it.

I don't even know why a club like Sunderland bothers with this sort of thing. The South West corner has stood in numbers for years and represents a small pocket of the ground. All the talk about regulations and fines is just a scare tactic to get casual fans onside in pointing out those who stand. No club will be fined or have sections of the ground closed by a Local Council because it cannot be proven that removing the threat of 'persistant standing' is necessary for preserving health and safety. You'd think Sunderland would just leave these lot to it since nothing will ever come about from it rather than alienating a core part of their support which let's be honest they could do with keeping close to them given attendances would very likely drop if they slide down the table. Not a dig on Sunderland per se, just a sad reflection of the typical attitudes of a casual modern day supporter.

Seeing reactions from some United fans reminds me why I don't bother getting caught up in all the hysteria anymore. If we lose we move on to the next game and try to correct the wrongs. Amount of fussing over trivial things annoys me to no end. Its a game of football. Grab a beer or ten, have a laugh, enjoy the atmosphere and just make the most out of the day, win or lose. Your team will still be there next week. Wish more people had the FCUM attitude of just enjoying football and making the most out of a day regardless of the result. Too many things in life that can bring you down without worrying about who's stats represent good value for money and all that jazz. It was an entertaining, chaotic and typical Boxing Day game. United can't be considered champions elect given how inconsistent they are in periods throughout every game as well as the nature of the Premier League these days making it hard to predict any result.

City are a big club in the sense that their money and newfound success is making them the new thing to follow in football, the same way Chelsea found newfound fame around 2004-2006 when Mourinho was at the healm. They're a traditional old school club with the likes of Forest, Leeds, Sheffield Wednesday, Villa and others. They're by no means in the leagues of the elite of European Football in a traditional sense but with how short sighted football is these days to many they're up there with the Madrid's and Milan's of the game just because they're winning trophies and challenging for titles. Liverpool historically are a far bigger and iconic club but in today's world that counts for very little to your average fan who's only concerned with short term results and trophies.

Also seen the Forest manager got sacked yesterday after a 4-2 win at home to Leeds, 8th in the league and a couple of points off the play off spots. This all done supposedly with a thrown together team consisting of numerous loan deals and players leaving. The argument from the foreign owners being that they were concerned at the inconsistency in the results and want short term results. Bonkers decision and the epitome of modern football greed. Poor bloke takes a thrown together team and gets them within touching distance of the playoffs in arguably the most inconsistent and haphazard league and is sacked presumably because they're looking for a bigger name to takeover and raise the image of the club. Cunts.

May as well reward anyone who took the time to read this rambling drivel that you've heard 1000 times before, enjoy:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The thing that rubs in that banned seat even more, is that it looks as if it is a seat at the back row of the stand based on the part of wall I can see.

Meaning it's not even a case of the person behind not being able to see as it's an arl 80 year old stuck there. Joke.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RAWK fact ->

Rodgers record is exactly the same as Hodgsons during his 31 game campaign in charge of us:

Hodgson - P31 W13 D9 L9 F41 A33 GD+8 - Net Transfer Spend - Recouped £2.2mill

Rodgers - P31 W13 D9 L9 F48 A40 GD+8 - Net Transfer Spend - Spent £16.4mill


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> The thing that rubs in that banned seat even more, is that it looks as if it is a seat at the back row of the stand based on the part of wall I can see.
> 
> Meaning it's not even a case of the person behind not being able to see as it's an arl 80 year old stuck there. Joke.


Nicely spotted, I wasn't even paying close attention to the wall behind. As you said makes the decision even more nonsensical. I can appreciate not everyone wants to stand, and that obviously if people from the middle of a section onwards are standing than chances are you will be. That being said there are universal rules to curb this sort of dilemma: those who wish to sit should go nearer the front of the section/stand (depending on whether you're a home/away fan) and those wishing to stand should as a general rule head as far back as they can so as to hopefully nullify the stewards' persistance in getting them to sit. As you said there's a difference between being a group of 3 standing with 5 rows behind you sat, and then 3 rows at the back standing with every row in front of them sitting.

Whole problem with this is that ground regulations are only enforced when it suits clubs. There are so many reports of clubs basically accepting that the back 5 rows or more of a section can get away with standing since they're generally not imposing someone else's view, which is often a common claim when you see people report on ejecting those who persistantly stand. Its the same with standing in aisles, drinking within site of the pitch, being in a seat not allocated to you etc. So many clubs only decide to enforce these 'guidelines' when its convienient to them that it creates problems when other supports get hassled. If you're a Burnley support and you're getting hassled at Forest when you know Leeds and Derby fans had no mither simply because of the greater numbers travelling you're going to resist attempts to sit because you shouldn't feel like you have any less of a right to stand than they do.

It does irritate me when people go right near the back of a stand (especially as an away supporter) and then sit and moan when those around them are standing. Common sense says you go as close to the front as you can, so that if you wish to sit you can do so without expecting people in front/around you to conform to your whims.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah but we play much better football and Roy hodgeson came out with the dumb comment after dumb comment.


----------



## CGS

Mclovin it said:


> Yeah but we play much better football and Roy hodgeson came out with the dumb comment after dumb comment.


Frankly at least Under Rodgers they look like they give a shit. Didn't even feel like they were even trying at times under Hodgson


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> Isnt it? Or do you think PSG is bigger than Marseille too? Team isnt equal to club


That is an absolutely woeful comparison. Villa last won a major trophy thirty years ago. Marseille were ligue 1 champions only two years ago. 

There has to be a cut off point when it comes to relying purely on history for club status. I agree that history should be a deciding factor when it comes to seperating clubs that have a similar _recent_ history, but when your success, attendances and relevancy are all dwindling then it's far reaching to call yourself a big club. Villa have a big history but I certainly wouldn't call them a big club anymore, more of a sleeping giant. Is one European Cup win thirty years ago enough to cement big big club status? If so then Chelsea must be a big club, otherwise it's hypocritical to say that they aren't.

At least with clubs like Liverpool you can say that they won the UEFA cup just over a decade ago and the Champion's League only seven years ago, despite being poor in the last few years. They were also challenging for the top four places in the premier league not so long ago. Any clubs that have dominated eras of European football should have some kind of grand recognition because it's a rarity, so Liverpool will always be a big club in that sense.

I guess it's really hard to define what makes a club 'big' in modern football, so many different factors are involved so it's not as if you can make a definitive check list of what needs to have been accomplished. It's probably premature to call Citeh a big club, but they have laid the foundations in order to become one in the future. Regardless of this, they're one of the most powerful clubs around because money speaks volumes in football.

Staying on the subject of dismissing clubs as being big due to the avaiability of money, are we saying that Real aren't a big club due to alfonso XIII and Franco's involvement? Just curious to see what people say on that one, considering 'Ziggs' thinks that big clubs should not be built on riches.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie says :kagawa should feature on saturday


waiting for him on friday to say he will start training on monday instead :downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great news to have Kagawa finally back, was hoping he would maybe take a wide spot off Valencia or Young due to them being shite, but he will probably take Rooney's spot now.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AndreBaker said:


> That is an absolutely woeful comparison. Villa last won a major trophy thirty years ago. Marseille were ligue 1 champions only two years ago.
> 
> *There has to be a cut off point when it comes to relying purely on history for club status. I agree that history should be a deciding factor when it comes to seperating clubs that have a similar recent history, but when your success, attendances and relevancy are all dwindling then it's far reaching to call yourself a big club. Villa have a big history but I certainly wouldn't call them a big club anymore, more of a sleeping giant. Is one European Cup win thirty years ago enough to cement big big club status? If so then Chelsea must be a big club, otherwise it's hypocritical to say that they aren't.*
> 
> At least with clubs like Liverpool you can say that they won the UEFA cup just over a decade ago and the Champion's League only seven years ago, despite being poor in the last few years. They were also challenging for the top four places in the premier league not so long ago. Any clubs that have dominated eras of European football should have some kind of grand recognition because it's a rarity, so Liverpool will always be a big club in that sense.
> 
> I guess it's really hard to define what makes a club 'big' in modern football, so many different factors are involved so it's not as if you can make a definitive check list of what needs to have been accomplished. It's probably premature to call Citeh a big club, but they have laid the foundations in order to become one in the future. Regardless of this, they're one of the most powerful clubs around because money speaks volumes in football.
> 
> *Staying on the subject of dismissing clubs as being big due to the avaiability of money, are we saying that Real aren't a big club due to alfonso XIII and Franco's involvement? Just curious to see what people say on that one, considering 'Ziggs' thinks that big clubs should not be built on riches.*


A) I didnt said that Villa was a big club either, because it never had that long spawn of glorious conquists in Europe, like the majority of the big clubs did like Madrid 50's, Benfica 60's, Bayern 70's etc You simply can't compare the big clubes in Europe that i talked about, like Ajax with a Manchester City, just cant, but in the end what rules modern football is the money, so its natural that clubs like Chelsea, City, PSG or Malaga start gaining relevance on the European panoram.

B) They were spanish, they really liked Madrid, well not Franco because political interests spoked higher at the time, but they were built on people who loved their clubs, like Juventus. The really proud thing of me being a Benfica fan is that Benfica never had any helps, the first Estadio da Luz,i think you know him, was built by Benfica's associateds, with donations and even manual work.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> A) I didnt said that Villa was a big club either, because it never had that long spawn of glorious conquists in Europe, like the majority of the big clubs did like Madrid 50's, Benfica 60's, Bayern 70's etc You simply can't compare the big clubes in Europe that i talked about, like Ajax with a Manchester City, just cant, but in the end what rules modern football is the money, so its natural that clubs like Chelsea, City, PSG or Malaga start gaining relevance on the European panoram.
> 
> B) They were spanish, they really liked Madrid, well not Franco because political interests spoked higher at the time, but they were built on people who loved their clubs, like Juventus. The really proud thing of me being a Benfica fan is that Benfica never had any helps, the first Estadio da Luz,i think you know him, was built by Benfica's associateds, with donations and even manual work.


A) You were quoting a post where I was comparing Villa and Man City, so obviously you've got a bit lost somewhere down the line...I never compared Citeh to clubs like Ajax, that would be unfair. I really don't understand where you're going with a lot of your 'points' seeing as they have nothing to do with anything being discussed at particular times.

B) So it's justifiable because the money was born from love of the club? Buying success is buying success, end of. Nice to see all of these extra parameters included!


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AndreBaker said:


> A) You were quoting a post where I was comparing Villa and Man City, so obviously you've got a bit lost somewhere down the line...I never compared Citeh to clubs like Ajax, that would be unfair. I really don't understand where you're going with a lot of your 'points' seeing as they have nothing to do with anything being discussed at particular times.
> 
> B) So it's justifiable because the money was born from love of the club? Buying success is buying success, end of. Nice to see all of these extra parameters included!



A) Comparing in a national term its fair, because Villa is bigger than City, just like Hamburg is bigger than Bayer Leverkusen that was a product of the pharmaceutical giant, european wide its an obvious answer.

B) Benfica never had a strong investment from anyone but still managed to be a big European club, and then are other cases like Madrid that started to winning because they had more money, but you should know that is in the foundation of a club, they did started winning from the beggining without any statal help, and the difference between a club like Madrid and City or even Chelsea, is that they stay with their associatdes, there are no owners, their origin is in their supporters.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ziggs said:


> A) Comparing in a national term its fair, because Villa is bigger than City, just like Hamburg is bigger than Bayer Leverkusen that was a product of the pharmaceutical giant, european wide its an obvious answer.
> 
> B) Benfica never had a strong investment from anyone but still managed to be a big European club, and then are other cases like Madrid that started to winning because they had more money, but you should know that is in the foundation of a club, they did started winning from the beggining without any statal help, and the difference between a club like Madrid and City or even Chelsea, is that they stay with their associatdes, there are no owners, their origin is in their supporters.


A) I've already answered why this is an irrelevant point. Are Forest and Derby bigger than Citeh. There has to be a cut off point.

B) ...but Madrid had strong links with the state when the club first formed.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Razor King said:


> As a Gunner, I'd rather City win it


?

But they raided your squad.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walters' 2nd goal against Liverpool has to be one of the best of the League season.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cliffy Byro said:


> ?
> 
> But they raided your squad.




:rvp


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Time for a real man to be my sig.

#'onorable


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's proper scary that!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SN0WMAN said:


> :rvp


Late swap for Silvestre...:side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DailyFAIL?



> *Man United set to add £18m Dortmund hotshot Lewandowski to their ranks on five-year deal.*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Lewandowski-set-sign-Manchester-United.html


Can't possibly sign another striker. Surely not.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My God, 

when is that story going to go away.

:lmao at the mock pic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:kagawa


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I that Johnny Evans body?

:lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:fergie :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rudolph Ziggler said:


> The amount of shit Ferguson gets in unbelievable considering they keep on winning. It may not always be pretty, but they keep winning. Some United fans make out like they've got it so bad. fpalm


I would usually agree with this comment but last season, some of Ferguson's mind-boggling tactics and team selections cost us, especially in the big games. This season, he's done it a few times also and it has cost us wins but we have stayed on top as City have also struggled plus Chelsea did dip in form for a bit. However, we've been lucky at times getting the results as RVP or Hernandez have dug us out of the shit. That or Ferguson ends up making the right substitution in the end.

I just hope Ferguson realises that Scholes/Carrick and Scholes/Giggs together just doesn't work.



Irish Jet said:


> Not sure why everyone's on Evra's case these days. I actually think he's improved significantly defensively in the last month or so while he's been excellent going forward. I was as low on him as anyone heading into the season but he's done okay, wasn't at fault for the goals today at all.


Evra has been our worst defender by far this season. I've always said that he's been decent to good going forward this season with a couple of assists and 4 goals. However, defensively (which should be his first priority) he's been poor. Rafael isn't really to blame as he's been our best player this season, Evans has continued to improve and has actually been pretty good so far. Ferdinand has been hit and miss; good in the big games but dreadful in the other games. Evra though, besides maybe one or two games has been a huge liability at the back.

He continues to jog back when he's at fault for losing possession or the attack is happening down his flank. He always leaves acres of space for the opposition to attack and a lot of the time he stays in a centreback position when a winger is about to distribute a cross and leaves it to someone else to try and block it when it should be his job. He just doesn't show urgency in getting back like he does going forward.

That and he's been at fault for a lot of our goals conceded. The Swansea game, he just did nothing and just held his arms out when he was the one not in his proper position defending and instead pointed the blame at others. The Newcastle game was a perfect example of him messing things up for us defensively as he didn't even try to close down the shot which resulted in the Evans own goal. He just stood off his man and gave them plenty of time to shoot. 

If Evra showed as much urgency going forward at the back, that would be great. The fact is he doesn't and his lazy defending is always going to be highlighted and rightfully so as he does it every game. The last game I remember he was outstanding both in attack and defensively was the Arsenal away game back in January. 



Irish Jet said:


> Aside from his debut, Buttner has been nothing short of woeful in every game he's played.


Beside the Chelsea Capital One Cup where Moses completely dominated him, Buttner had a great game against Wigan (his debut like you mentioned), was solid against Newcastle in the Capital One Cup and was good against Galatasaray away. He's still very raw and has a lot to learn but he's at least tried to close down his man unlike Evra. I wouldn't mind seeing Buttner being given another chance just to give Evra competition to fight for his spot. 

I do wish Fabio was an option though as I'd choose him over the two in a heartbeat.

Also, the fact some United fans (me included) tend to moan on here when things aren't going our way or the team isn't performing is justified sometimes. Sure we're top of the league but this could easily backfire on us, which it did last season when we stopped performing and didn't know how to defend. Plus, how can you enjoy watching United when sometimes they play like shit. They may get the win in the end but of course it's going to aggravate you during the game if the team play DAT ZOMBIE FOOTBALL at the half-way point of the season. The Swansea game I enjoyed how we played even though we didn't win, I enjoyed how we played against Sunderland (minus the last 10-15 minutes) but that first half against Newcastle, no United fan would ever enjoy that. Plus, I had a hangover, so that didn't help.

As for yesterday, the first half against Newcastle we were absolutely abysmal. Some of the worst, most sloppy football we've played this season. Second half was a different story, we moved the ball better and created a lot of chances. As soon as Scholes went off, our midfield didn't look that static. Cleverley showed energy and purpose when he came on and drove our attacks forward. Giggs had a good game second half on the left, Chicharito and Van Persie got better as time went on and Carrick was sublime at times. 

It was a joy to see United turn it around and win 4-3 but we need to stop conceding first and conceding this silly goals as eventually it will cost us.

Good news that Kagawa will be available on Saturday. Hopefully Rafael isn't too far away either. I'd love to see a Vidic/Evans partnership for Saturday or even a Vidic/Smalling partnership.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is Lewandwoski out of contract or something? 

couldn't see him going for less then 20 million.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> also the great one has gone on out on loan again







Come home soon, Bebe.



WOOLCOCK said:


> May as well reward anyone who took the time to read this rambling drivel that you've heard 1000 times before, enjoy:


Quoted for the gif.



93.20 said:


> absolute joke of a performance. absolutely pathetic. every player was utter shit.
> 
> title race over. the continual lack of goal scoring + no creativity + the most predictable game plan on the planet. *no chance we make this gap back up. absolutely none.* no desire from the players.
> 
> that said, it shouldn't have been a goal for the blatant foul in the lead up, but we didn't deserve a thing from the game.


United better not fall for those Jedi mind tricks again this year.



Irish Jet said:


> Bale is the best player in the league. By, far.


:rvp


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Foreshadowed said:


> I would usually agree with this comment but last season, some of Ferguson's mind-boggling tactics and team selections cost us, especially in the big games. This season, he's done it a few times also and it has cost us wins but we have stayed on top as City have also struggled plus Chelsea did dip in form for a bit. *However, we've been lucky at times getting the results as RVP or Hernandez have dug us out of the shit. That or Ferguson ends up making the right substitution in the end.*
> 
> I just hope Ferguson realises that Scholes/Carrick and Scholes/Giggs together just doesn't work.


Ferguson's teams always do that though. Play shitty, still win. Never say die team ethic, his teams always have that. I just find it laughable how many fans I've seen (not on this forum) saying they think Fergie is past it and it's time to bring in a fresh manager. fpalm

I think Europe shows up their weaknesses though, but they have more than enough to win the league.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

what jedi mind tricks? Kiz is the biggest WUM muppet around 8*D

how does Sahin not get game time for LOLerpool? Can't do any worse than Allen surely?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I honestly don't have a clue of what's going on with the club anymore


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ReneClaus said:


> what jedi mind tricks? *Kiz is the biggest WUM muppet around* 8*D
> 
> how does Sahin not get game time for LOLerpool? *Can't do any worse than Allen surely?*


oh the irony 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i'm worried about QPR :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ReneClaus said:


> what jedi mind tricks? Kiz is the biggest WUM muppet around 8*D
> 
> how does Sahin not get game time for LOLerpool? Can't do any worse than Allen surely?


2nd best poster. you dont even get a mention

umad. ufuckinmad son.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

they must just despise united posters 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



King Kenny said:


> i'm worried about QPR :jose


Don't worry, they're in safe hands now.

"I'm the most disorganised person, I am ashamed to say, in the world."

"I can't work a computer, I don't know what an email is, I have never sent a fax and I've never sent a text message... I have a big problem, I can't write, so I don't keep anything. I've never wrote a letter in my life. I couldn't write a letter. I write like a two-year-old and I can't spell."

:arry


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

we'll probably get beat by them too :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not looking forward to Chelsea coming to town on Sunday.

Fellaini banned and Gibson injured and looking to be out for a while. 

Coleman Jagielka Distin Baines

Naismith Neville DER-HAMMER Pienaar

Osman

Jelavic​
Praying the Belgian Ronaldo will be fit, he'll be on the right if so over Naismith.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:fergie 



> Fergie on Pardew: : "He shoves a ref then makes a joke of it, then he's got the cheek to criticise me. It's unbelievable.He forgets the help I've given him, by the way."
> 
> "He is the worst for haranging referees. His whole staff, every game. He was at it the whole game on Wed."
> 
> Fergie says focus on spat with Dean is price of being at "most famous club in world" not a "wee club like Newcastle."




oh and he says :kagawa should be on the bench tomorrow


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie gonna Ferg :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



W0lf said:


> Ferguson's teams always do that though. Play shitty, still win. Never say die team ethic, his teams always have that. I just find it laughable how many fans I've seen (not on this forum) saying they think Fergie is past it and it's time to bring in a fresh manager. fpalm


Oh, I agree with this comment definitely. I've actually mentioned it a lot these past couple of seasons about those people calling for Ferguson's head and how it's a complete joke. However, I do think people have the right to question him when he makes some really bizarre choices/tactics as it did cost us last season. 

That famous work ethic of never say die never turned up last season but it has done this season. I hope it continues but I would like a comfortable United win soon without conceding first or a lot as this season has been a complete mindfuck with the 3-2's and 4-3's. Still, it's fun to watch though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Although it's obvious the title race is between the Manchester clubs, I haven't ruled us out of it just yet for some reason. If we get a good striker in January and a solid midfielder, plus Terry returning, I think we'd have a fair shot. All depends on our form. We seem to be finding our feet again. Sunday against Everton is defo our biggest test since we ended our poor run of form.

Fact that we're not in UCL is a plus as well. I don't see us taking the Europa League seriously although I'd love us to.



Purple Aki said:


> Not looking forward to Chelsea coming to town on Sunday.
> 
> Fellaini banned and Gibson injured and looking to be out for a while.
> 
> Coleman Jagielka Distin Baines
> 
> Naismith Neville DER-HAMMER Pienaar
> 
> Osman
> 
> Jelavic​
> Praying the Belgian Ronaldo will be fit, he'll be on the right if so over Naismith.


Well, you guys always give us a tough time. It's away from home, too. Won't be surprised if we lose. A win would be sweet though and I can confidently say we're genuine contenders if we get the win on Sunday.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I agree with :fergie for once

Edit: Except seen this on the interweb

Gareth Roberts ‏@robbohuyton
Ferguson called Benitez arrogant for 'small club' comment about Everton. Calling Newcastle a 'wee club' is just fine of course. #fergieslaw

:fergie


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Small words from a small mind. Hypocritical, disrespectful and pathetic.

Just another day at the office.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Meh. He's got a point about Newcastle harassing the ref as well on Wednesday. Don't really see the difference in what Fergie did with what every Newcastle player and Pardew did too. 2 wrongs don't make a right but that sort of harassing happens all the time and rarely gets flagged up until a top manager does it.

Foreshadowed, Buttner wasn't all that good vs Wigan. Really rash defensively but that got overlooked because of his attacking play. Chelsea he was horrendous and vs Braga he was at fault for going missing on 2 goals. There's no way he's a step up on Fabio so him going out on loan was odd, especially as he probably would have got as much game time for Utd as he has at QPR. Hopefully :redknapp plays him more and gets him that experience

Lewandowski for anything less than £20m is a mighty big steal. We don't need him because we've already got 2 of the best goalscorers going in RVP and Hernandez but he's one hell of a goalscorer. 

Kagawa will be a huge boost when he's back. RVP/Hernandez deserve a good run of games together up front so I'd be fine with starting him out wide and coming inwards. Hopefully Young and Jones/Rafael are available to come in on Saturday and obviously Cleverly needs to replace Scholes.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Would be happy enough with a draw away to Goodison. Never a great place to go, even when Everton are without Fellaini and Gibson. 

Would be a nice time for Rafa to start Mata/Oscar/Hazard together and leave Moses on the bench for later in the game.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man United don't need a new striker, they should be trying to buy a new centre back and centre midfielder imo. 

And i don't see why Lewandowski would want to leave BVB except money maybe? Dortmund is a great club, and has a bright future in Europe


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> Foreshadowed, Buttner wasn't all that good vs Wigan. Really rash defensively but that got overlooked because of his attacking play. Chelsea he was horrendous and vs Braga he was at fault for going missing on 2 goals. There's no way he's a step up on Fabio so him going out on loan was odd, especially as he probably would have got as much game time for Utd as he has at QPR. Hopefully :redknapp plays him more and gets him that experience[/I][/B]


I thought he did well against Wigan, his attacking play was good and I thought he was decent defensively. I agree, he was rash but you can tell he's still raw - what with moving from a left winger to a left back role. I knew I was forgetting another game he did bad in but as you mentioned correctly, he was poor in the Braga game. I'm not saying I prefer him over Evra, just I'd rather see him get a chance as Evra hasn't been that much better defensively. 

I do miss Fabio, the guy showed so much potential in the 2010/2011 season and was then dropped/injured the following season. Hopefully Harry gives him more game time at QPR and he comes back fighting for that left back spot next season.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> I agree with :fergie for once
> 
> Edit: Except seen this on the interweb
> 
> Gareth Roberts ‏@robbohuyton
> Ferguson called Benitez arrogant for 'small club' comment about Everton. Calling Newcastle a 'wee club' is just fine of course. #fergieslaw
> 
> :fergie


Well Everton are a bigger club than Newcastle afterall...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Maybe if the most famous club in the world hadn't dropped 5 points against this Wee Club last season they'd have won the league. Must still hurt. Fair play to Pardew, not many manage to rattle the senile sod.

What a dafty, the attempted murder and now this. Properly lost his marbles :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pardew is the most hated manager of all time. I swear he falls out with fucking everyone.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has ruled out a move for Newcastle striker Demba Ba.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20858135


Boourns, transfer window in 4 days though :mark: we gonna reopen the transfer thread or keep it all in here?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The 'wee club' comment was over stepping it, but he was spot on about that clown Pardew.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Open a transfer thread when the time is right.

The "wee club" comment was probably just mind games. He knows that Newcastle are big club and are difficult to beat. Just putting them back in their place. He does come out with some odd stuff these days though but his point about Pardew is bang on.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he's not really. pardew took his punishment on the chin and apologised. ferguson is accusing other players of attempted murder, making a fool of himself on the touchline and criticising referees (which other managers are being rightfully punished for). and that's in 1 week.

and he has the cheek to discuss other managers behaviours.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Its amusing to see someone literally lose their marbles in front of your eyes. SAF is getting senile 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Small words from a small mind. Hypocritical, disrespectful and pathetic.
> 
> Just another day at the office.


:hayden


Magsimus said:


> Maybe if the most famous club in the world hadn't dropped 5 points against this Wee Club last season they'd have won the league. Must still hurt. Fair play to Pardew, not many manage to rattle the senile sod.


Small club mentality :fergie. Taking joy in the fact that you cost (well, not really...) another team the league while winning fuck all yourself. Pardew needed that verbal bitchslap, he's gotten a bit big for his boots after last seasons fluke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

other club fans getting touchy over fergie comments :troll

fergie always comes out with these comments to divert attention, after swansea everyone was talking about RVP rather than the dropped points


wouldnt any other manager in the world managing united :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Guess we all have this Fergie v Pardew feud to look forward to for the next part of a decade.

:fergie Dat everlasting Fergie v Dat 8 year contract :Cisse (need Pardew smiley)


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"wee club in the north-east" :

Love him or hate him, Fergie never falls short on entertainment value.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> other club fans getting touchy over fergie comments :troll
> 
> fergie always comes out with these comments to divert attention, after swansea everyone was talking about RVP rather than the dropped points
> 
> 
> wouldnt any other manager in the world managing united :fergie


being logical isn't touchy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> other club fans getting touchy over fergie comments :troll
> 
> fergie always comes out with these comments to divert attention, after swansea everyone was talking about RVP rather than the dropped points
> 
> 
> wouldnt any other manager in the world managing united :fergie


No one, Mags aside, is getting touchy. Just amused at his idiocy and the fact that while you chirp about anything other managers say, anything Fergie says is gospel ique2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At the end of the day, I'll take those sort of comments that can provide a bit of fire and interest in an interview over a standard interview. You've got to love it when managers/players get into a bit of stir trying to one-up the other in the build up to games. Pardew has an open invitation to make a retort and draw on any number of Ferguson's past incidents and general behaviour, quite looking forward to any response myself.

Football with a bit of edge can't be beaten.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> No one, Mags aside, is getting touchy. Just amused at his idiocy and the fact that while you chirp about anything other managers say, anything Fergie says is gospel ique2





Rush said:


> Its amusing to see someone literally lose their marbles in front of your eyes.



sounds pretty touchy to me, if losing their marbles is going into the new year 7 points clear i'll take it :fergie

i guess a sound state of mind is claiming a team in mid table can catch the two manchester clubs this season


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

to be fair he never said that


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> to be fair he never said that


it was close enough :kobe2



> "For me the ambition is to grow higher. We are 11 points off second and that can all turn around very quickly."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Here, Mags, soak in Fergie's glory...


----------



## kingfunkel

*Sorry if already posted* but this made me laugh. I'd post the YouTube link but I don't know how to do that but the video is on the website 

http://bbcsporf.lockerdome.com/articles/104056097


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pardew assaulting a linesman. Vicious bastard.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> it was close enough :kobe2


not even close.



united_07 said:


> sounds pretty touchy to me, if losing their marbles is going into the new year 7 points clear i'll take it :fergie


Thats touchy? again, not even close


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i do find the irony a bit funny at united_07 calling other people touchy when he's not exactly a settled petal himself.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> i do find the irony a bit funny at united_07 calling other people touchy when he's not exactly a settled petal himself.


who me? why are you talking about me? im not touchy, fuck off
hehe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

watch out, i'll call ronaldo a nasty name and you'll pm me again


----------



## kusksu

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> Here, Mags, soak in Fergie's glory...


Lol at Eurosport calling this an angry tirade. Ferguson looks as calm as can be


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pardew assaulting a linesman. Vicious bastard.


I normally don't say bad word against my fellow referee's but that linesman does look slightly pathetic in that and when I say "slightly" I mean "really"


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> watch out, i'll call ronaldo a nasty name and you'll pm me again


bringing that up again are you, while you try to trivialise it by insinuating that i was annoyed you called ronaldo a 'nasty word', it was my belief that the phrase you used was homophobic, i would have said something if it was any player

but if you really want to bring up something which probably happened a year or so ago be my guest


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

touchy touchy

and like fuck you would've. it's because it was your little lovechild.

where were you white knighting all the comments about torres?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> touchy touchy



i believe you bringing up something up totally unrelated which happened a year ago as if in an attempt to 'embarrass' me, more touchy than me just calmly replying to what you said, but what do i know 8*D

edit: 



> and like fuck you would've. it's because it was your little lovechild.



oh and look who is getting childish and petty now :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My response seems to have unsettled you a bit, Silent Alarm. I wasn't taking any joy at all, just pointing it out. There must be some reason why he's came out with that, he's clearly agitated with something we've done. His team won, he's strangely bitter in victory. All Pardew did was ask why he his actions haven't been looked into further, just like the whole rest of the world asked. But nah, can't question the almighty ruler who's never in the wrong.

So what if we've won nothing, that's irrelevant. It's the sheer arrogance of it all. Needless and petty. "He forgets the help I gave him, by the way." Like he's the Godfather or something :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

all i did was point out the irony. you then decided to have a whinge over my post. not my fault.

and how is that childish and petty? is it not the truth? why did you not respond to the line after?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> all i did was point out the irony. you then decided to have a whinge over my post. not my fault.
> 
> and how is that childish and petty? is it not the truth? why did you not respond to the line after?


i think you missed the white text in my reply which would have made it pretty clear my post was sarcastic


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

im not talking about that one. my follow up was kinda sarcastic, and then you blew up.

you could've played along with it but you actually mentioned what was specifically in the pm, which i was never even going to do. i was just going to say i called him shit :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> im not talking about that one. my follow up was kinda sarcastic, and then you blew up.
> 
> you could've played along with it but you actually mentioned what was specifically in the pm, which i was never even going to do. i was just going to say i called him shit :side:


i hardly 'blew up', i felt my response was calm, and questioning whether you really wanted to bring up a year old topic which would again lead to conflict, but it seems you do


if you wanted me to 'play along' about an incident when I believed what you said was homophobic i just dont think thats something to joke about


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> *My response seems to have unsettled you a bit, Silent Alarm.* I wasn't taking any joy at all, just pointing it out. There must be some reason why he's came out with that, he's clearly agitated with something we've done. His team won, he's strangely bitter in victory. All Pardew did was ask why he his actions haven't been looked into further, just like the whole rest of the world asked. But nah, can't question the almighty ruler who's never in the wrong.
> 
> So what if we've won nothing, that's irrelevant. It's the sheer arrogance of it all. Needless and petty. "He forgets the help I gave him, by the way." Like he's the Godfather or something :lol


Nah, I'm just taking the piss. The reason he came out with it is because he was pissed off with the ref and with what Pardew said, doubt it's anything to do with what Newcastle have done because they haven't really done anything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

dont think you overreacted even a teeny bit?

not at all? zero, zip, zilch, nada?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> dont think you overreacted even a teeny bit?
> 
> not at all? zero, zip, zilch, nada?


tbh no, you were the one who brought it up after we were having a completed unrelated discusion, you have brought it up a few times in the past as if to try and get a rise out of me for some reason, I believe you were wrong in what you said, evidently you don't, why not leave it at that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

hey snrub, did you call ronaldo a ******? bender? poof? cocksmoker? United07 really is a touchy one isn't he now ique2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't know who to side with, you're all horrible Mancs. 

I'm just going to sit back and watch this unfold.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Calling Ronaldo gayboy might be homophobic, but it's also funny 8*D


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did I read earlier that Snrub said he was voted second best poster in this section? How did that happen? Who voted? Just the Aussies? Who won it?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rush won, Kiz/Snrub was 2nd and Joel/BANANAS tied for third. Going off their word quite a few didn't vote so presume it was a select few who frequent this section. It was two separate sections as well for Europe/Aussies and US sports.

No complaints with the top three, minus Bananas since I don't really read as many of his posts as I do the other three. They're all active, take banter well and give it back well and have discussions on a lot of areas.


----------



## CGS

Would have put Redead ahead of Bananas tbh. RUSH winning is great. Shows Kiz and Joels attempts to buy the award failed hard ique2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

About time Rush had cause to celebrate around here tbh :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fair play to Rush, he keeps the place ticking over well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bananas obviously should have won. He is the only who truly understands football.

All this talk of managers cracking up has me missing Kenny. Such craic.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just seen this on another forum...Its the new United jersey for next season

Could someone embed the pics if i just post the link too them??


http://www.redmancunian.com/2012/12/27/manchester-united-2013-2014-home-shirt-leaked/


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:jaydamn


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Embedded. I dont mind it. Kinda looks like the opposite of the current City one though, Our shirts are never popular before they are released but are generally accepted later.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JJJ1303 said:


> Embedded. I dont mind it. Kinda looks like the opposite of the current City one though, Our shirts are never popular before they are released but are generally accepted later.


Thanks...I like the jersey n also the detail on the buttons is very good!


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It looks a lot more old school, I put off buying this years shirt as I tend to only get them every other season for £££ reasons but I will definitely pick this one up.

Come to think of it, wasn't there an agreement/rule a few seasons ago that teams would only change shirts every 2 seasons?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JJJ1303 said:


> It looks a lot more old school, I put off buying this years shirt as I tend to only get them every other season for £££ reasons but I will definitely pick this one up.
> 
> Come to think of it, wasn't there an agreement/rule a few seasons ago that teams would only change shirts *every 2 seasons?*


I think that deal went out the window when Nike took over maken the shirts!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Bananas obviously should have won. He is the only who truly understands football.
> 
> All this talk of managers cracking up has me missing Kenny. Such craic.


All those who voted me understand football


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Long time no see folks, I assume the last few pages are about Taggart's non-existent punishment? (I haven't checked).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Long time no see folks, I assume the last few pages are about Taggart's non-existent punishment? (I haven't checked).


Punished for having a civil conversation with the ref?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> antanddec ‏@antanddec
> Wasn't gonna comment on Ferguson, but sod it! Lost huge respect for him, both for his actions during and words after the #nufc game....



im sure he'll be devastated :fergie



on first glance im not too sure on that shirt, but i havent bought a shirt in years so it doesnt really bother me

Wouldnt be too surprised to see RVP rested tomorrow, he is 1 booking away from a ban, and thats wiped out after tomorrow


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Take him off early if we're in a good position but we can't afford to rest star players right now, even if West Brom have an injury crisis.

Quite amused at how hard Newcastle fans have been trolled by Fergie. They all think he actually means that? Hehe.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United beat West Brom, Sunderland take a point off Spurs and the same in the Newcastle game against Arsenal will be an excellent set of results even if Chelsea beat us tomorrow.

EDIT: Just seen this on the BBC Sport website :lol :lol :lol NO CHANCE!



> Asked about Barcelona striker David Villa, 31, Moyes added: "If he was loanable and he wanted to join Everton, we'd be more than happy to have him."


If he joins us in January I'll post a picture of my bollocks.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> About time Rush had cause to celebrate around here tbh :side:


hey, 3rd win in a row son 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Did I read earlier that Snrub said he was voted second best poster in this section? How did that happen? Who voted? Just the Aussies? Who won it?


well, I got more votes on who was the best poster than everyone bar rus. Hence I came second. That's generally how these things work. Complicated in its manner


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At the end of the day, Ferguson and Pardew are both cunts most of the time. Simple as that. Rush/Snrub/Joel all deserved the awards. There's a lot of users on here who are just blantatly bias most of time. Especially some of the united users.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Saturday 29 December 2012

12:45 Sunderland 1-3 Tottenham 
15:00 Aston Villa 1-2 Wigan 
15:00 Fulham 1-1 Swansea 
15:00 Man Utd 3-2 West Brom 
15:00 Norwich 1-1 Man City 
15:00 Reading 0-1 West Ham 
15:00 Stoke 2-1 Southampton 
17:30 Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle 

Sunday 30 December 2012

13:30 Everton 2-2 Chelsea 
16:00 QPR 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Did I read earlier that Snrub said he was voted second best poster in this section? How did that happen? Who voted? Just the Aussies? Who won it?


I agree, should've been second worst poster :troll

even tho WBA have an injury hit squad atm, it'll be a tough game, but thinking we'll nab it 2-1.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

come on west brom :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunderland 1-0 Tottenham
Aston Villa 4-4 Wigan
Fulham 0-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 Man City
Reading 1-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Newcastle

Everton 2-1 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunderland 1-0 Tottenham
Aston Villa 1-3 Wigan
Fulham 0-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Man City
Reading 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle

Everton 2-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-0 Liverpool


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Saturday 29 December 2012

12:45 Sunderland 0-0 Tottenham 
15:00 Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan 
15:00 Fulham 2-0 Swansea 
15:00 Man Utd 3-1 West Brom 
15:00 Norwich 2-2 Man City 
15:00 Reading 1-2 West Ham 
15:00 Stoke 2-0 Southampton 
17:30 Arsenal 4-1 Newcastle 

Sunday 30 December 2012

13:30 Everton 2-1 Chelsea 
16:00 QPR 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






DAMN Van Persie!!



:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can't see us winning today. Set up for a typical bore draw as it usually is with Sunderland or a sneaky home win. The only positive is that there best player this season is ineligible.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> well, I got more votes on who was the best poster than everyone bar rus. Hence I came second. That's generally how these things work. Complicated in its manner


Oh, well thanks for clearing that up then. Funny as ever as well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Phil Thompson saying the linesman was 'absolutely traumatised' when Fergie was having a go at him :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Aston Villa 1-1 Wigan
Fulham 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Man City
Reading 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
QPR 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

#Sunderland: Mignolet, Gardner, Kilgallon, O'Shea (c), Cuellar, Larsson, Colback, Johnson, McClean, Sessegnon, Fletcher.
Subs: Campbell, Wickham, McFadden, Vaughan, Dong-won, Bramble, Westwood.
#Spurs: Lloris, Walker, Naughton, Dawson (c), Caulker, Sandro, Dembele, Lennon, Bale, Adebayor, Defoe.
Subs: Dempsey, Vertonghen, Huddlestone, Parker, Sigurdsson, Livermore, Friedel.

If Cuellar is playing RB vs Bale then that could get very ugly. Looks like Gardner dropping to midfield and Colback going left back too.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunderland 0-0 Tottenham
Aston Villa 0-0 Wigan
Fulham 0-0 Swansea
Man Utd 7-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-0 Man City
Reading 0-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 5-5 Newcastle
Everton 0-0 Chelsea
QPR 3-1 Liverpool


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Now on Soccer Saturday they are slaughtering de gea, saying all the united fans are on his back, if thats not bad enough Merson is saying we should bring get Shay Given in to replace him fpalm


----------



## KeRoPWA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hate United and even I'd dread to see that happening.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Yeah they were pretty bad just. De Gea's made a few mistakes this season but find me a goalkeeper in this League who hasn't. Can't imagine the stick he'd get if he did what Hart did at Sunderland. Still nobody flags up Newcastle harassing officials during that match too. I'm not saying anyone is right but it's awfully convenient how Pardew being all over the 4th official and the entire Newcastle team bar Krul circling the Ref and Linesman after the goal was initially ruled out. 

Fergie's took the focus of our poor form again. Fair play.*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I like RVPs wife


LOL at him having to clean the floor


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Adebayors hair is criminal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pitch inspection at Old Trafford at 1:15pm, as there is still a lot of water on the pitch and rain still falling


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nice to see Sky's biast commentary is at full flow as usual.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Adebayor :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Adebayor. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Jinx!

But yeah, he is worthless. Get Dempsey or Sigurdsson on. Niall Quinn always seems to get Man City or Sunderland games, funny that.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not deserving at all but FUCK YEAH O'SHEA


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great ball in from BIG SEB


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

1-0 for Sunderland. O'Shea scored.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walker. fpalm


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was in school with John O Shea for a few years, true story.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United vs West Brom is going to go ahead after pitch inspection


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Park the bus now. Sickening second half coming up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bryan D. said:


> 1-0 for Sunderland. O'Shea scored.


I realise you're just stating simple facts here, but the way I read this post reminded me of Perd Hapley from Parks & Recreation and how he recites things in the most blunt fashion.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Park the bus now. Sickening second half coming up.


You'll score in that case then. Usually when we get an early lead under :mon we invite too much pressure leading to an equaliser. Would gladly still take a point

Also were you expecting anything less than biased commentary with a former Sunderland player and chairman on commentary :hendo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We've dominated but once again lack of creativity in midfield means we don't create many clear cut chances. I have no doubt that the way this game goes is how it usually does. We'll score a goal out of nowhere in the 60th minute and then Sunderland will get a late late winner.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Shepard said:


> You'll score in that case then. Usually when we get an early lead under :mon we invite too much pressure leading to an equaliser. Would gladly still take a point
> 
> Also were you expecting anything less than biased commentary with a former Sunderland player and chairman on commentary :hendo


We will score, for sure. But you'll end up winning. Not blaming Sunderland at all but you have one of the biggest homer refs in the Premier League right now so I expect decisions to go your way in the second half.

Haha, of course not but I don't think he should be allowed to commentate on Sunderland games, thats for sure


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That is a cracking own goal. About time we scored from a corner considering we had about 50 against Villa.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Who needs strikers when your opposition are willing to give you goals like that, terrible OG


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That is a fucking class goal from Lennon


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat defence


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ha


This could be bad now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I still have no doubt we will somehow fuck this up, don't you worry Shep


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a save from Mignolet!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Brilliant save from Mignolet


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That was a bigger miss than Ade. How on earth does he miss that :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's save of the season for me, He tripped over and Defoe was 3 yards out and he still managed to save it


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's only 24 too. Made triffic progress since we signed him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kagawa starting, :rvp rested on the bench



> De Gea Smalling Vidic Evans Evra Valencia Crrick Cleverley Young Kagawa Welbeck
> subs Lindegaard Ferdinand Giggs Hernandez Van Persie Scholes Buttner



pleased with that


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Shepard said:


> He's only 24 too. Made triffic progress since we signed him.


Yeah, I like Mignolet. 

It's quite amazing that Belgium are even producing top goalkeepers too!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wow, not liking the reliance on Welbeck and Kagawa to get goals, neither have fucking played lately. Still no sign of Rafa, which is sadly expected. Expecting this to be another struggle, fuck resting RVP and Hernandez when they're in form. Not like Hernandez is being overplayed, ridiculous.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah I'm not too happy with that Man Utd team. I like that Kagawa is being played off the striker because that's his best position but Welbeck? Kagawa can create chance after chance, Welbeck won't score and the worst thing will be when Welbeck stays on and Kagawa gets subbed for Giggs :downing


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No Van Persie or Hernandez? We're fucked, simply fucked.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale booked for diving again. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale diving again


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fpalm Bale again. What a mug.

Could've quite easily scored as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hardly a dive. More simulation than anything, but there is contact. Oh well. Squeaky bum time now though, Sunderland have a goal in them here!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He was daft to go down on a slight touch like that. Ref was never going to spot it. Fact that he could have continued going into a good goal scoring position makes it even more daft.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was a definite penalty. But I agree, I still think he probably could of stayed up and crossed the ball in to Adebayor.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Was a definite penalty.* But I agree, I still think he probably could of stayed up and crossed the ball in to Adebayor.


That's funny.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's funny.


Are you being serious :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great win for us. Showed great character to come from 1-0 down to win 1-2 even though I think we deserved it. Should of been 3 or 4 with some of the misses, most notably Adebayor in the first half and Defoe in the second half. Up to 3rd, 1 point ahead of Chelsea and 3 points off of Man City. Lloris is so so good.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

can't complain about the result since spurs were the better team. Annoyed at how quick it turned around though. Oh well. I was expecting nothing from city/spurs/liverpool. 3pts so far is a bonus.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Are you being serious :lmao


Contact doesn't automatically mean foul. Bale was glanced, barely, by the Sunderland player and flopped down. He tried to con the ref and the ref didn't fall for it.

And don't feed me that ''When you're running at high speed, a glance can knock you off balance.'' bullshit. Bale dived, end of.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Has Bale actually managed to con the ref on any of his dives this season? :lol

You'd think he'd have mastered it through repetition but he's as subtle as something that's not very subtle at all.

Not a great game but a really commendable 3 points for Spurs after going behind.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> Contact doesn't automatically mean foul. Bale was glanced, barely, by the Sunderland player and flopped down. He tried to con the ref and the ref didn't fall for it.
> 
> And don't feed me that ''When you're running at high speed, a glance can knock you off balance.'' bullshit. Bale dived, end of.


He had contact on two parts of his body on the side that he was coming in on. Contact is contact and at pace leads to a clear foul. Regardless of if he "flopped down" it's a foul. Gardner didn't even react because he knew he touched him and probably thought it was a penalty himself. 

Oh well, 3 points, who cares. We miss Bale for one of the easiest home fixtures of the season against Reading, means we're likely to see Dempsey back in the starting eleven and that man is on some good form! Would prefer to see Siggy though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Shepard said:


> can't complain about the result since spurs were the better team. Annoyed at how quick it turned around though. Oh well. I was expecting nothing from city/spurs/liverpool. 3pts so far is a bonus.


I have no doubt you can pick up points away at Liverpool. I thought you lot were great against City and at times a threat today, just poor defending cost you. That should be fine though against Liverpools attack :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bale doing his bit to make Suarez look slightly more human :suarez2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










I'm sure some of you will end up finding a way to make it look like a dive but that gif even proves its a foul. Gardners knee clearly touches Bales as well as him pulling his shirt. If that isn't a penalty then I don't really know what it is. But like I said, we got the 3 points, that's all that matters.

If anything, Defoe should of got a booking for his horrendous dive in the first half.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Already 2-0 for City. Dzeko 2' and 5'.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

EDIN DZEKO, WHOOOOAAHHH

vinny at his best for the second, aguero at his best for the first. a statement. fucking brilliant to see. keep going lads.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Two years in a row Norwich take this fixture off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

we're playing direct football to a target man

im in fucking heaven. we've been longing out for this for so bloody long.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

own goal, McAuley 1-0


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

City going HAM today!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

absolute fucking rubbish. 2 goals in 2 weeks that should never have happened.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Smalling with Valencia down this righthand side is nowhere near as effective as when Rafael plays


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Such an easy game so far. WBA have their tatics all wrong.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The only time I've ever had Stoke on an Accumulator and their 3-1 to Southampton, I've taken shits that have been more worthwhile than that club


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What the fuck is going on at Stoke?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> What the fuck is going on at Stoke?


Defensively they've been shit

Que Liverpool fans saying "Why couldn't they be like that the other night"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thank fuck Stoke are losing. 

City down to 10 men.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

this is fucking rubbish.

nasri goes toe to toe with bassong. rub heads, both guilty as much as each other, yet nasri the only one sent off. undeserving goal, both teams should down to 10. woeful


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> this is fucking rubbish.
> 
> nasri goes toe to toe with bassong. rub heads, both guilty as much as each other, yet nasri the only one sent off. undeserving goal, both teams should down to 10. woeful


Nasri goes down like he's been shot only to spring up a second later to instigate with Bassong. Serves him right for being a cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> Nasri goes down like he's been shot only to spring up a second later to instigate with Bassong. Serves him right for being a cunt.


oh please. if you're going to send players off for that then it's a joke.

lets not ignore bassong went through him studs up. rvp sprung up after almost being 'murdered' and did much worse than nasri did.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> The only time I've ever had Stoke on an Accumulator and their 3-1 to Southampton


Aye same, also had Fulham and West Ham. This is going well isn't it?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nasri shouldn't be off for what he did. Can't stand him but he didn't do anything.

Hard for me to tell if the Bassong tackle that led to it was a terrible foul or not, as the joy of seeing Nasri sent flying clouds my judgement. He did seem to get the ball cleanly before contact was made. Only saw it once when flicking over from the United game though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he got the ball and it was only a yellow for the follow through that was studs up. it was no different to a kompany tackle earlier except komoany didn't go studs up on the norwich midfielder.

norwich shouldnt even be in with a sniff. instead, for the second game in a row, poor reffing could cost us points.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Defensively they've been shit
> 
> Que Liverpool fans saying "Why couldn't they be like that the other night"


can also say that for the Villa games this month too :jose


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> What the fuck is going on at Stoke?


Shawcross earning himself a payrise from the stands is what's happening.

@Rush, good chance for you to take top spot in the fantasy league this week. Most of my players aren't even playing and the ones that are are having bad days.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

AGGGGUEEEERRROOOOOOO

sublime finish. subfuckinglime. messi-esque dink over the keeper. where the fuck has this been?

you tried mikey boy, you really tried mate. now keep the bullshit to yourself for the next 40 mins thanks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hurry up and kill the game, United. FFS!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WTF is up with Fulham? 1 win in there last 12 games..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> @Rush, good chance for you to take top spot in the fantasy league this week. Most of my players aren't even playing and the ones that are are having bad days.


if he does it will be the first time the lead has changed in our league won't it?

EDIT: Villa 0-3 Wigan fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunderland 1 - 2 Spurs

Villa 0 - 2 Wigan

Fulham 1 - 2 Swansea

Man United 1 - 0 WBA

Norwich 1 - 3 Man City

Reading 1 - 0 West Ham

Stoke 1 - 3 Southampton

Some strange results so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa 0 - 3 Wigan

What is going on with Villa? Are Liverpool THAT bad?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What in the hell is wrong with Aston Villa?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Randy Lerner needs to find some money from somewhere otherwise Villa are going down and yet again Wigan are going to fucking survive like the cockroaches they are


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Brom having a good spell at the moment against United.

United have put in a good couple of blocks this second half.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

something seriously fucked up at villa park. that back 4 is just so young and inexperienced, i have no real idea what lambert's strategy there was. desperately need 2 or so experienced heads in jan otherwise those youngsters will get plenty of experience in the championship.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Norwich 2 - 3 Man City.

SQUEEKY BUM TIME.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on Norwich!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How is Man. City playing?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Stoke 2 - 3 Southampton

Goals everywhere today.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck United have been absolutely AWFUL in this second half.

RVP on. Please score.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Boo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2-4 Man City, The Super Sub who is starting bagged himself a hat-trick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

shove it up your ass. about time we got some luck today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Norwich 2 - 4 Man City.

Game over, surely.
Dzeko hatrick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Brom hit the bar from a corner with a header, free kick gets given for a pull of the shirt.

United really need to kill this off.

EDIT: Nzonzi sent off for Stoke whilst 2-3 down, surely that's ended their comeback.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mark Bunn own goal, surely? Wasn't even on target.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'll be very surprised if we keep a clean sheet today.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Stoke apparently have had a stonewall penalty turned and now down to 10 men 

Clattenberg seems desperate to bust my coupon :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

apparently the n'zonzi red was a shocking tackle. anyone see it?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Brom seriously deserve a goal. We can't keep the ball for 5 seconds.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Regarding Villa, this is what happens when your players have the names and faces of Football Manager regens.

Krul; Simpson, Perch, Coloccini (c), Santon; Bigirimana, Tiote; Cisse, Marveaux, Obertan; Ba

The team picked itself, we have no-one else.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking hell this is nervy, cant get a hold of the ball


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

wank defending, mistakes all round.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> apparently the n'zonzi red was a shocking tackle. anyone see it?


Wouldn't surprise me, could have and should have been sent off twice us against us a few weeks back.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Premier League ‏@premierleague

CORRECTION Man City's fourth goal has been credited as a Mark Bunn own goal. So it's not a hat-trick for Edin Dzeko... Norwich 2-4 Man City.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Horrible final 15 minutes for City now. 3-4.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

mike jones' best attribute seems to be getting in the way of players.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Goals everywhere! Dat Premierleague! :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Arteta, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Cazorla, Podolski, Walcott.
> Subs: Mannone, Djourou, Ramsey, Coquelin, Rosicky, Gervinho, Giroud


Dunno what's up with Big Merty, hopefully Podolskis in the middle for once and SIGN DA TING is on the right.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Shawcross earning himself a payrise from the stands is what's happening.
> 
> @Rush, good chance for you to take top spot in the fantasy league this week. Most of my players aren't even playing and the ones that are are having bad days.


Nah, i don't have Michu or Tevez playing so unless Suarez and the Chelsea lads i have all score big then you're safe. Lambert is having a good game for me though, 2 assists and a goal to his credit.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Van Persie is so great!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tik a boo Cameron Jerome.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DAT STOKE




...and DAT RVP


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:rvp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Strike :rvp


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> Nah, i don't have Michu or Tevez playing so unless Suarez and the Chelsea lads i have all score big then you're safe. Lambert is having a good game for me though, 2 assists and a goal to his credit.


RVP just scored so that'll help me out too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thank you, United!

Stoke pulled it back, shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd like to give Robin a good old reach around.

Young is a mental midget and back to shit, Val shocking.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> RVP just scored so that'll help me out too.


Those captain points.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good to keep a clean sheet, thats what was most important about today. Brilliant strike from RVP for the second, and he didnt get a yellow, so the cards get wiped out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A clean sheet, A FUCKING CLEAN SHEET


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> Dunno what's up with Big Merty, hopefully Podolskis in the middle for once and SIGN DA TING is on the right.


"The Frenchman replaces Per Mertesacker, who is ill, and partners Thomas Vermaelen in central defence."


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FT results:

Sunderland 1 - 2 Spurs

Villa 0 - 3 Wigan

Fulham 1 - 2 Swansea

Man United 2 - 0 WBA

Norwich 3 - 4 Man City

Reading 1 - West Ham

Stoke 3 - 3 Southampton

--

Saints will be kicking themselves throwing away a 3-1 lead against 10 men.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa :lmao :lmao fucking awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

you really did try mikey jones. now make sure you never disgrace the league and retire.

should never have been this difficult. should've had 11 players, or should've been 10 v 10. norwich's first goal was never a foul. just an all round shit reffing performance.

great to get some goals. it's about time we played to dzeko's strengths. one of the best finishers around in the box, funny what happens when you pump the ball long into him. his run off clichy's ball for the own goal was outstanding.










laughable. what a vicious, vicious man samir is.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A clean sheet well I never.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

25 Goals already today, Hopefully Arsenal and Newcastle don't let us down


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal/Newcastle will end 4-4 :troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao at Nasri's face


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nasri acting tough may possibly be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

acting? can't be. look at that vicious monster, ready to tear bassong limb from limb. thank god the ref removed him from the field.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'll be astonished if it's 0-0. Quite a lot of pace going forward for both teams, should be high tempo. 

Oh and no Williamson :hb Though I suspect I won't be so happy about that when Giroud comes on. Vurn injured


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


>


The game of football is dying a slow death if THAT is a red card. Joke


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Looks more forceful from that angle. Head push rather than headbutt though.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd like to see what he's doing with his right arm there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's down by his side.

you can see after the head wipe thing that bassong fancies a bit of it too. you can't send nasri off, who's now facing 3 games out for 'violent conduct'. last 2 times he's gotten on the park he's been excellent. can barely last half an hour.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Vidic already makes such a difference. The number of defensive headers won was very unlike us. 

Van Persie is just magical.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just from that gif alone that Haribo posted it looks very harsh. 

Just a case of squaring up to somebody which happens every single football match.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nasri deserved it for trying to act tough. Everyone knows you take it up the ass, silly cunt.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

1-0 for Arsenal!! Walcott!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

SIGN DA TING


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott has only just scored on my stream :lol 

Think I'll be swapping to a new one..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott is an excellent finisher, I've always thought that.

Poor performance from United today, particularly the 2nd half where we were woeful. Another 3 points though, so can't complain too much. RVP is a different class.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How awesome is Wilshere!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even better when he signs for city or barca :terry.


Why the fuck does the next game have to be new years day :gun: well atleast it'll be a nice/nasty suprise when i eventually wake up (if i wake up that day)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wow what a noise at the Emirates


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET THE FUCK IN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DEMBA BA!!!!! : : :

Arsenal 1 - 1 Newcastle.










7 minutes later...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bryan D. said:


> How awesome is Wilshere!


Very. If he'd blocked that like a man we wouldn't have scored!

Fully deserved to be level, very good performance so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Personally, I thought Newcastle outplayed Arsenal there, should be 3-1 up. If only they could defend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Personally, I thought Newcastle outplayed Arsenal there, should be 3-1 up. If only they could defend.


Stats would agree with you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

so i heard wilshere nasri'd it

welcome to manchester.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET IN!! CHAMBERLAIN!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wenger's coat is consistently one of the funniest things in football.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on the wee club from the north east :fergie.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Simpson with mistake number 76896766696 for them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's too busy with chavlisa


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

nice finish from the AOC.

must hold on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Wenger's coat is consistently one of the funniest things in football.


Watching Wenger's coat is more entertaining than the football his team plays.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ah the wee club looked like they might be able to pull up a giant killing but arsenal score again


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Simpson with mistake number 76896766696 for them.


Yep. Second year in a row he's done the exact same thing at the Emirates costing a goal. It's embarrassing trying to watch him play football. 

Defence letting the rest of the team down, a familiar story. I miss Cabaye and HBA :sad:

EDIT: 2 assists for OBERTAN.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

wenger's water bottle >> wenger's coat


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

motherfuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

YES!!

2-2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Watcot scores = he's the new Henry etc

But then shows you his limitations. Hope they put him on a big on contract. 100k a week.

Very good from Obertan, 2-2!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Watching Wenger's coat is more entertaining than the football his team plays.


That's true.

I'm sure its a very warm coat, but surely by now he's seen a picture of himself wearing it? Looks like a kid walking around in their sleeping bag at camp.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking krul. nice save a good shot from cazorla


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal v Newcastle games are always nuts :terry more goals to come


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

wilshere was excellent on that goal. can we please hold on now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Piss off, Newcastle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Such pathetic defending.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I smell a 4-4 draw :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tiote has had an abomination of a season. The defence is still a shambles.

Well, fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET IN!!

3-3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mother

Fucking

Shit


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Marveaux has looked the bollox tonight.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao shit is amazing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's an unbelievable assist by Marv. 

Please don't go behind for a 4th time. This is like the Keegan days.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kagawa with a 97% pass completion rate today, it will be interesting to see how he can fit in, at the moment i'd rather see him behind RVP than rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:jones


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Arsenal 5-5 Newcastle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The fuck is this :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

insane match.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why waste my time typing, huh?

Gotta laugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

THIS DEFENDING :lmao :lmao

best league in the world? :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle spurred on by 'wee club comments' and proving everyone wrong, obviously. You're welcome, Mags :fergie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Tiote can stop just standing still with the ball and waiting to be tackled, they might get a result.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

tiote is miserable today.

just bad.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao

What a crazy game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why the hell doesn't Pardew buy a defence? Newcastle have a top 4 frontline and a relegation defence


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

walcott, take a bow. supreme match. wants to get paid.

good finish, giroud.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott is in the zone.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Game over. 5-3.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How can you score 3 at United and 3 at Arsenal in 4 days and not pick up a single point?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great game.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was torn about watching this game, eventually decided I couldn't be bothered with doing much else so I may as well.

Everything went better than expected.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle making Arsenal look like a top 4 side here!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal score 6 goals and yet Cazorla and Arteta provided only 1 assist and zero goals between them for my fantasy team :downing


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

OH. MY. GOD.

Walcott.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking hell, Theo! Amazing!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao Newcastle


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What was that I saw from Walcott?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Masterminded by Wenger giving his boys a good Christmas rest whilst the rest of the league fulfills it's fixtures.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great defending in the epl this weekend. LOL!

Doubt Walcott will be going anywhere now.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

7, and that's Walcott's hat trick. Dat 8 year deal providing dat stability. :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle, just do the world a favor and give up playing football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Up yours, Pardew.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

They should have dubbed Benny Hill theme music over whatever Tiote was attempting to do in tackling Walcott just then when he got into the box. Comical.

Feel for any Newcastle supporter who's made the long treck down to London today. Hopefully they're too pissed on the way back to care.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Masterminded by Wenger giving his boys a good Christmas rest whilst the rest of the league fulfills it's fixtures.


Spurs fan :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott is an underrated player and always has been. Should have been developed as a striker from day 1, criminal that he hasn't been with his composure in front of goal.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well that was an enjoyable watch!

This is the only appropriate thing right now


----------



## AntUK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was on the fence about singing Walcott before the season, the guys won me over, pay the man.

Crazy game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Spurs fan :lol


Because having the day off when everyone else plays doesn't give you an advantage? Fair enough.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well then.

I'll have to take that one on the chin. Defeats usually don't take their toll too much any more but after the week we've had that hurts. A lot. 

Farcical defending, need at least 3 in the window. Cheque book out, Mike. Can't wait until Tiote fucks off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Because having the day off when everyone else plays doesn't give you an advantage? Fair enough.


yes because he initiated the strike of the public transportation system in london.

has he no shame!? good to see the break worked well for west ham too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Because having the day off when everyone else plays doesn't give you an advantage? Fair enough.


It's an advanttage, but it doesn't guarantee anything. Both clubs are in Europe and are used to playing the majority of games every 3-4 days anyway.

No need to be bitter. If they don't win their game in hand, will you care about this result? Of course not.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So when I go and have my dinner it was 2-1 Arsenal and the 2'nd half has just kicked off, just checked the score now and see it's finished 7-3!

that's 35 goals so far this weekend and I think if there's 7 goals tomorrow in the 2 games then that's a new record


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> yes because he initiated the strike of the public transportation system in london.
> 
> has he no shame!? good to see the break worked well for west ham too.


The tube strike which did not prevent at least 2 other London clubs successfully holding games.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> It's an advanttage, but it doesn't guarantee anything. Both clubs are in Europe and are used to playing the majority of games every 3-4 days anyway.
> 
> No need to be bitter. If they don't win their game in hand, will you care about this result? Of course not.


The last 20 mins their freshness really told, not like Arsenal have bent the rules to suit their purpose before is it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> The tube strike which did not prevent at least 2 other London clubs successfully holding games.


and wenger is involved in that how...

are you actually serious right now? like actually implicating that wenger had something to do with a game getting delayed for a tube strike.

i haven't slept in like 18 hours and have a belly full of free drinks and even i can see how dumb this is


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> Well that was an enjoyable watch!
> 
> This is the only appropriate thing right now


That's real funny (Y)

Oh and on a sidetrack, here's the next Leo Messi, lol.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> The tube strike which did not prevent at least 2 other London clubs successfully holding games.


Both teams were from London whereas it's unlikely Swansea and Liverpool fans will be using it to get to the ground because the majority will be using coaches.

Giroud is just becoming so :mark: so close to getting a hattrick afer being on for like 10 minutes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> and wenger is involved in that how...
> 
> are you actually serious right now? like actually implicating that wenger had something to do with a game getting delayed for a tube strike.
> 
> i haven't slept in like 18 hours and have a belly full of free drinks and even i can see how dumb this is


Are you a spastic or is it just the fact you support Man City that you're living up to that billing?

If Arsenal wanted to, they could get the game delayed due to the "tube" strike and of course, they did, no idea why? Freshness perhaps? Lose out on ticket sales they may have thought? Not like they sell out anyway.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wenger has form in this kind of stuff. Dat Spurs food poisoning on last day of the season, remember? :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Are you a spastic or is it just the fact you support Man City that you're living up to that billing?


the irony is astounding


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Wenger has form in this kind of stuff. Dat Spurs food poisoning on last day of the season, remember? :wenger


DAT WANKER KNOWS NO BOUNDS, DISGRACE!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsene the Chef, Arsene the Tube worker :lmao what next?

Arsene the Old Trafford stewered?
Arsene the Physio?
Arsene the Thai Bride?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's funny that some people here take things so seriously. Arsenal has Finsbury Park overground along with Drayton Park overground, thats 2 train stations close to the Emirates to compensate for the tube strikes, also TFL wouldve put a lot more buses onto, there is no way their game shouldve been called off not when QPR and Fulham both played at home with the same hassles.

It is all a bit bollocks that their game was off in all honesty.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dunno what I am reading in this thread right now...

Must defeat Mozza tomorrow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Manager, Chef and now TFL BOSS!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.bundesliga.com/en/liga/news/2012/0000235240.php



> FC Schalke 04 have been dealt a blow after Lewis Holtby revealed he would not be signing a new deal with the club.
> 
> The midfielder will see out his existing contract, which runs until 30 June 2013, before moving on to pastures new at the end of the current campaign.


Apparently he has his heart set on the Premiership. Hopefully the fact him and his dad are Everton fans will be enough to convince him to join us over Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool who are also looking at him.



Joel said:


> Dunno what I am reading in this thread right now...
> 
> Must defeat Mozza tomorrow.


I'm so torn about tomorrow. On one hand we have a decent home record lately against Chelsea, but on the other hand we have no Fellaini and Gibson and possibly no Coleman and Mirallas. 

After today I can't handle another goalfest of a day.. low scoring draw for me please!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Draw would make me happy.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










That's a beauty.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Manager, Chef and now TFL BOSS!


Amongst other things... 

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bryan D. said:


> That's a beauty.


That's painful. Tiote, man. WTF?

As the word I've seen banded about, capitulation and humiliation are not one and the same. We were actually very good for 70 minutes but going behind for a 4th time, especially after losing 4-3 in the week, was just too much to take.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> That's painful. Tiote, man. WTF?
> 
> As the word I've seen banded about, capitulation and humiliation are not one and the same. We were actually very good for 70 minutes but going behind for a 4th time, especially after losing 4-3 in the week, was just too much to take.


Do you think Pardew will strengthen your defence in January? Do you think Demba Ba will leave? I look at your front attacking players of the likes of Ba, Cisse, Ben Arfa, Cabaye etc. and it really is a top class attack.

But then you drop to the defence and you have players like Simpson, Williamson, Perch etc. and it really needs sorting out, must wonder why he didn't strengthen that area in August! I tell you what though that 19 year old in central midfield looks some fucking player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do you think Pardew will strengthen your defence in January? Do you think Demba Ba will leave? I look at your front attacking players of the likes of Ba, Cisse, Ben Arfa, Cabaye etc. and it really is a top class attack.
> 
> But then you drop to the defence and you have players like Simpson, Williamson, Perch etc. and it really needs sorting out, must wonder why he didn't strengthen that area in August! I tell you what though that 19 year old in central midfield looks some fucking player.


Well if he doesn't there's something seriously wrong. Everyone was unhappy that we didn't sign a right back and centre back in the summer, now with the S.Taylor injury (born injured) the situation is even worse. Debuchy said he wanted to join us but Ashley wouldn't pay up. We aren't half paying the price on the field now. 

Bigirimana is an absolute gem. He looks like the established mentor and Tiote's the bumbling, clumsy student. It's like the Sorcerer's Apprentice with the roles reversed. I'll be very disappointed if he chooses representing Burundi over England.

Edit: Not sure on Ba, it's just are the teams willing to take him better than us? Don't think there's any room for him at the top sides.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

49 - Manchester United
48
47
46
45
44
43
42 - Manchester City
41
40
39
38
37
36 - Tottenham
35 - Chelsea
34
33 - Arsenal, Everton, West Brom
32
31
30 
29 - Stoke
28 - Swansea
27
26
25 - Liverpool, Norwich
24
23 - West Ham
22 - Sunderland
21 - Fulham
20 - Newcastle 
19
18 - Wigan, Aston Villa
17 - Southampton
16
15
14
13 - Reading
12
11
10 - QPR


Win for QPR is very important tomorrow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck QPR. We need that win more than them :downing


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yeah fuck QPR :downing


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Quarter Pound of Rubbish.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on QPR you useless gang of fucks.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm afraid good old 'Arry has got our number these last few years, more often than not :arry

QPR 3-1 Liverpool :downing

Fuck QPR though


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I need Sterling to score some FF points for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Christmas 15-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



King Kenny said:


>


That will be my celebration jig when :redknapp masterminds a stunning victory for the Rangers!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> That will be my celebration jig when :redknapp masterminds a stunning victory for the Rangers!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

4-3 is the magic scoreline this year lol

Arsenal dat shit crayy


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal 7-5 Reading
Arsenal 5-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 7-3 Newcastle
Arsenal 6-1 Southampton

:bron4


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> I need Sterling to score some FF points for me.


Can I get some for Suarez too? I have Walcott this week but I'm a good 60 behind in my league os anything is helpful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wow. Didnt see this game earlier but my gosh Newcastle where just awful at the back. Gave Arsenal way to much space damn near all the time. Especially for the Walcott 2nd goal. The guy was in the six yard box and yet was free enough to control the ball. Turn around and then shoot. Why the fuck was he allowed to do that? Hell Giroud should have made it 8 as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Posterizer said:


> Arsenal 7-5 Reading
> Arsenal 5-2 Tottenham
> Arsenal 7-3 Newcastle
> Arsenal 6-1 Southampton
> 
> :bron4


Late title chase?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Late title chase?


No

:kobe


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Late title chase?


Arsenal and a title race? :kobe :kobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Arsenal and a title race? :kobe :kobe


You're right. Fourth placed trophy, perhaps


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:fergie says Nani wont be leaving and should be back by the middle of january, but doesnt say what is actually wrong with him


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> You're right. Fourth placed trophy, perhaps


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It wasn't even that bad of a tackle from Bassong, no idea why the cowardly Nasri got his panties in a twist


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DAT header from Hart :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man City time wasting for 22 minutes vs Norwich was pretty funny.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> It wasn't even that bad of a tackle from Bassong, no idea why the cowardly Nasri got his panties in a twist


Don't you know. Nasri is innocent. Bassong was in two footed. Studs showing. Then spat in Nasris face when heads were close together. Shocking decision.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> :fergie says Nani wont be leaving and should be back by the middle of january, but doesnt say what is actually wrong with him


10 days brah. 10 days.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Only 1 stonewall penalty not given to Wigan this week.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nice assist from Huth there. If he tried it another 99 times he wouldn't have hit the bar trying to clear that :terry

Followed by Cameron Jerome's annual wondergoal, he scored one like that at Anfield a few tears ago, out of nowhere :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cameron Jerome :wilkins

Nzonzi did deserve to go for the attempted stamp, not much contact was made but the intent was there


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a goal from Jerome!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Camer-ony Yeb-ome!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Posterizer said:


> Arsenal 7-5 Reading
> Arsenal 5-2 Tottenham
> Arsenal 7-3 Newcastle
> Arsenal 6-1 Southampton
> 
> :bron4





Cookie Monster said:


> Late title chase?


Nothing tough about beating jobbers :asilva


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Vaz Te hahaha!

My nan would have buried that.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*So Walcott and Dzeko are world class again now?

Looked like Newcastle's defence went sleep in the last 20 minutes again, just like they did against us. They were 3-2 up and rather than shutting up shop their defence suddenly opened right up with gaps everywhere. Total lack of concentration again it seems in the last quarter.

Not sure where the debate is about Nasri. He moves his face into Bassong's face. There's no force but there's movement and that's enough to be sent off. They both square up but there's no forward momentum from Bassong. That's the difference. It's pathetic but the right decision by the rules. Amused by Nasri's miracle of recovery mind.

Average performance but 3 points and a clean sheet while resting RVP and Hernandez is good. Vidic and Evans together makes the defence so much tighter. Hope Vidic and Rafael stay fit and stop playing Carrick/Scholes together then we should be good. Welbeck's worth ethic is always great. RVP signing has killed him as expected but he's the difference between us being 7 points clear and being where Chelsea are.

Jerome's goal is world class. Second season in a row most likely that Stoke will score the best goal but still get a reputation of being a team who can't play football.

Rollin at Villa.*


----------



## Klee

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was goal of the month on MOTD tonight?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*












Cloverleaf said:


> *Was goal* of the month on MOTD tonight?


:mancini1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *So Walcott and Dzeko are world class again now?*


Walcott is the the current era's Henry. Didn't you know Bruh? 



Purple Aki said:


>


Gonna be great when he fails his misson :jordan2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I liked the 'special sub mission' part, reminds me of Goldeneye on the N64 where you had extra objectives on the 00 Agent difficulty setting. :carra


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

As long as he out passes the other team then I guess that's the most important thing. :kagawa


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And then Jaws out of no where on "Aztec" or something


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Multiplayer on that game was amazing.

I'll never forget the facility level where you crawl through the airvents and end up in the bathroom and shoot somebody when they're dropping a log.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if that was a red card seabs do you believe rvp should've been sent off for his reaction vs swansea? they butted heads. both remained on the field.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Because having the day off when everyone else plays doesn't give you an advantage? Fair enough.


You see the funny thing about that is that down the road we'll have to play a game when everyone else gets the day off, you daft twat. I'd have much rather played West Ham on Boxing Day. We could have beaten them without breaking a sweat. They're useless without Diame and Carroll. They even lost to Reading with the extra rest.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:mancini2 this comment on daily fail's article about Suarez and Liverpool



> I'm sorry Brendan but you have taken the team backwards. There wasn't much wrong with the team last season. We got to 2 cup finals, won one of them and qualified for European football. The defence wasn't too bad last season, but have suddenly started leaking goals. Of course, playing a winger as a full-back and a full-back playing as a winger doesn't help. I have supported my team over 50 years and have more appearances than Cally and have never seen us being outplayed by Stoke City... until this season. Villa have shipped 15 goals to nil in the last three games yet we managed to get just one, and a consolation goal at that... having said that you will probably say that we softened them up for Chelsea, Spurs and the mighty Wigan. I'm afraid the only way we will progress is for you to admit you are not up to the job and take Joe "the crab" Allen with you. Sadly, we have missed the boat again with Rafa, but I'm sure Kenny would come back for a few months while we wait for him to be free


JOE THE CRAB ALLEN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wouldn't call him a crab, crabs can at least pass side to side, JA just passes it straight back to the defender.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What's laughable is that on FIFA Liverpool are a top 2 team :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *So Walcott and Dzeko are world class again now?
> 
> Looked like Newcastle's defence went sleep in the last 20 minutes again, just like they did against us. They were 3-2 up and rather than shutting up shop their defence suddenly opened right up with gaps everywhere. Total lack of concentration again it seems in the last quarter.
> 
> Not sure where the debate is about Nasri. He moves his face into Bassong's face. There's no force but there's movement and that's enough to be sent off. They both square up but there's no forward momentum from Bassong. That's the difference. It's pathetic but the right decision by the rules. Amused by Nasri's miracle of recovery mind.
> 
> Average performance but 3 points and a clean sheet while resting RVP and Hernandez is good. Vidic and Evans together makes the defence so much tighter. Hope Vidic and Rafael stay fit and stop playing Carrick/Scholes together then we should be good. Welbeck's worth ethic is always great. RVP signing has killed him as expected but he's the difference between us being 7 points clear and being where Chelsea are.
> 
> Jerome's goal is world class. Second season in a row most likely that Stoke will score the best goal but still get a reputation of being a team who can't play football.
> 
> Rollin at Villa.*


Newcastle were 3-2 up? Podo put Arsenal ahead 3-2 before Ba equalised to make it 3-3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Seabs and that Manc revisionist history.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


> Newcastle were 3-2 up? Podo put Arsenal ahead 3-2 before Ba equalised to make it 3-3 if I remember correctly.


I think he was talking about Newcastle being 3-2 up against Man Utd.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh okay. Got it if that's what he meant.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I Curry I said:


> Can I get some for Suarez too? I have Walcott this week but I'm a good 60 behind in my league os anything is helpful.


Nope.

Sterling hat-trick in a glorious 4-3 defeat please.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:fergie rubbished Lewandowski rumours saying they are 'absolute nonsense' 


Also rumours that Nick Powell will go on loan to Leicester, which should do him some good if he starts regularly, same with Henriquez going to Wigan, he should get some game time there as well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sterling hat-trick in a glorious 4-3 defeat please.


nah, Mata hat trick, Hazard assists, chelsea clean sheet, and 10 from Suarez :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Or A bunch of assists and goals from Baines and Cole so I can maybe consolidate 25'th place :side:


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> nah, Mata hat trick, Hazard assists, chelsea clean sheet, and 10 from Suarez :side:


Shite.

I should have the new year top spot still though, as Ba did me a favour yesterday plus RVP as skipper.

Traditionally I always plummet down the table after Xmas though. No idea why, but has happened pretty much every season I've played for the past four or five years.

I'm like a Liverpool title challenge. It's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, it's happening! And then, lol, nah.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



sXe_Maverick said:


> What's laughable is that on FIFA Liverpool are a top 2 team :lmao


Fifa 13 is a horrendous game. unk2


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Shite.
> 
> I should have the new year top spot still though, as Ba did me a favour yesterday plus RVP as skipper.
> 
> Traditionally I always plummet down the table after Xmas though. No idea why, but has happened pretty much every season I've played for the past four or five years.
> 
> I'm like a Liverpool title challenge. It's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, it's happening! And then, lol, nah.


Yeah same here. I start off well and then fade heaps. Its already started on the ESPN site. I was in the top 3-4% for most of the season but the past few weeks have dropped me to like top 7%, mostly due to the challenge of swapping out or subbing all the Chelsea players b/c of the damn CWC. 

on the prem site I have Mata (c), Hazard, Cole and Suarez to play today and i get 1 point from Britton subbing in so hopefully i can make up some ground heading into the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> if that was a red card seabs do you believe rvp should've been sent off for his reaction vs swansea? they butted heads. both remained on the field.


*If Chico hadn't tripped him up then probably. He actually saved him from getting a 3 match ban ironically. Van Persie and Williams just squared up to each other iir. Same as Nasri and Bassong until Nasri wiped his face across Bassongs. The forward momentum is the difference that got him sent off. That getting a 3 game ban for violent conduct is a bit pathetic, I agree, but going off the rules and past incidents then I wouldn't call it the wrong decision, just a silly one.*


Abk™ said:


> Newcastle were 3-2 up? Podo put Arsenal ahead 3-2 before Ba equalised to make it 3-3 if I remember correctly.





Bananas said:


> I think he was talking about Newcastle being 3-2 up against Man Utd.


*^*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

im just annoyed at the fact that 1) we lost a player for something as trivial as that and 2) that it's deemed to be on the same level of an offence such as a leg breaking tackle. it's just ridiculous. unless someone actually headbutts the other, or causes harm, just give them yellows and be done with it. a bit of spice never hurts. 3 matches when he seemed to be playing some of his best stuff vs newcastle/norwich is just crap. hope we appeal (seems like we will) but the chances of it being rescinded are about as likely as me winning the lottery.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just saw the Nasri incident, what a spoon. The Bassong tackle was great, no idea why he got pissed off about it and then tried to act the big man.

He's been shite most of the season for them anyway so it won't be a big loss to them.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*One of them games will be the FA Cup Tie so it's only 2 League matches. If you don't appeal then he'll miss the Stoke match at Home which you should win comfortably enough without him. He's missing Arsenal away though funnily enough. That weekend could be huge. City going away to Arsenal without Yaya (arguably not much of a drawback on this seasons form) and probably Nasri too now and Utd at home to Liverpool. 

What constitutes a red card these days is a tad baffling I agree, especially when you compare it to fouls that receive yellow cards. Suarez's idiotic foul on Begovic was a yellow but Nasri's face wipe and Cole/Gibson's high tackles are red. In fairness to the ref any sort of headbutt gets red carded, regardless of how pathetic the "headbutt" was.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

watching yaya is both glorious and painful. he's magical at times, like when he took on 3 norwich players and just jinked around them, but other times when he's tracking back he's just slow and looks like he's jogging on the spot. i presume with him gone our first choice cm pairing are barry and milner, who personally i think are a really good pairing. milner, obviously not as skilled as yaya, is a harder worker, and barry is just the goat regardless. i'd like us to keep the same formation and style for the next league game with dzeko up top and tevez replacing nasri. until nasri was sent off, we were playing some really, really good, up tempo, direct football to the strengths of dzeko, who was finishing them. was :mark: so hard. we have a weapon like that, and for the first time in a long time, played it the way he wanted it to be played. and he was fantastic.


----------



## patriotsmad

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Who do we all think the next PL manager out the door will be then?
It's hard to choose but I'd go for Brian McDermott, even though I don't think they will be able to do any better without him tbh.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Must be good news for Mancini that, he seemed to think Dzeko could only play with Kolarov earlier in the season. He couldn't drop him after yesterday anyway.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Team: Cech; Azpili, Ivan, Cahill, Cole; D Luiz, Lamps (c); Ram, Mata, Hazard; Torres. Subs: Turn, Fer, Ake, Oscar, Marin, Piazon, Moses


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



patriotsmad said:


> Who do we all think the next PL manager out the door will be then?
> It's hard to choose but I'd go for Brian McDermott, even though I don't think they will be able to do any better without him tbh.


lambert imo. mcdermott is doing all he can with a championship squad and little funds from a rich chairman. lambert's policy in the transfer window has been shown up and that inexperienced backline is just continually copping a pounding. villa need to get a couple of experienced heads in jan to add some stability, or they really could go down. reading will stick with mcdermott even if they go down imo. unless they feel they could get someone like a di matteo to do the post christmas run.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hope to see Lampard and Ramires sitting in midfield, with Luiz in the hole behind Torres for the lulz. :terry

Think we'll see Luiz as a striker in the next few weeks as he continues his transformation into some kind of Super Beckenbauer type player :jones


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Brenda is ill so will be missing the game, Colin Pascoe and Mike Marsh will deputise for him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey
Could be busy start of January for Newcastle - a number of French outlets claiming deal for Lille's Matthieu Debuchy is done.

Works for Sky. What a saga. Don't pay up an extra million in the summer, get him for cheaper in january, exactly the same as Cisse. VINTAGE Ashley :cole3



patriotsmad said:


> Who do we all think the next PL manager out the door will be then?
> It's hard to choose but I'd go for Brian McDermott, even though I don't think they will be able to do any better without him tbh.


Lambert was looking jaded. Blaming injuries is always a good indication of being on the edge. We've lost 8 out of 10 but there's no danger of a sacking here.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

difference is Luiz is shit 

:kanye :jay2 :kobe3 :bron


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Renegade™ said:


> difference is Luiz is shit
> 
> :kanye :jay2 :kobe3 :bron


:terry


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Yaya looks totally knackered. Dzeko should get a good run of games now. Tevez or Aguero will have to drop back to fill in for Nasri as Milner will probably drop back to Yaya's position. Could always give Sinclair a go but that wont happen. I'd say poor kid but he had to know he'd most likely be in this position, wanted or not.

Lambert will get the season. If they go down then he's out. McLeish got the whole season. Plus they'll probably give him a transfer window to turn it around. Injuries aren't to blame for conceding 15 goals in 3 games. There's only Vlaar that would come into that defence. Maybe Dunne but I don't think so. Just imagine how much worse it'd be without Guzan making brilliant saves every week. Could have been double figures at Chelsea quite easily with an average keeper.

McDermott should be safe for the season either. He hasn't done actively bad with the squad he has. Wouldn't be shocked if there's no more sackings until the end of the season. Rodgers or O'Neill I'd put money on though.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Redknapp just compared Osman to Mata :jaydamn


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Would have been nice to see Luiz v Fellaini today.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton BEASTING


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:wilkins 

Well, that was quick. 1-0 Everton.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good start.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

hey flopzard

hey.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton completely outplaying Chelsea for the first 10 minutes. Can only think of about 2 games this season where they haven't outplayed their opponents.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hazard is basically Chelsea's Dirk Kuyt at this point.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Everton completely outplaying Chelsea for the first 10 minutes. Can only think of about 2 games this season where they haven't outplayed their opponents.


one was against us (disregard the 2nd half of the first half :argh, what was the other? 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> one was against us (disregard the 2nd half of the first half :argh, what was the other? 8*D


That was one and the other was City, and even that game they could have won.

I don't watch them every week obviously so I'm not sure, but even watching highlights they seem to dominate most games. They destroyed us at Goodison, I mean it should have been 5 or 6.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton are playing like a team that are top 4 worthy, simple as that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lampard's last Chelsea goal? :troll


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lampard once again showing he's still good enough, I hope Chelsea release him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton played really well, dominated at times, but now we'll hear nothing but Ray Wilkins splooging about Frank and his fabulous attitude, fabulous influence and fabulous quality. My word.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thing I always hate about Sky is that every game they pick one player and have a complete wankfest over the guy. 

No doubt going to get more of that for Lampard despite Chelsea being over run in midfield for 30+mins. STILL GOT IT.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Tad harsh on Everton not to be winning but goes to show how important it is to turn dominance into goals. Wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea nick this now with Mata playing the way he is. Everton would be top 4 easily if they get an upgrade at CB or RB in January.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dmeba Ba Moving to Chelski? What?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What was that about Demba Ba? 

:sad:

Kick us when we're down why don't you.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I thought his buy out clause had ran out? or was that Cisse?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba to meet Chelsea representatives, according to Sky :nando.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I thought his but out clause had ran out? or was that Cisse?


Nah that Was Ba. Strange. Guess it's open for a few weeks every window or something?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

heard that sky ssaid ba is in talks with chelsea.

not shocked, only 7 mil and proven to score goals. falcao staying to the end of the season so it's the best viable option


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat incoming transfer merry-go-round

Ba to Chelsea
Torres to Atletico
Falcao to Liverpool
Borini to Newcastle

Everybody wins :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nasri's sending off was funny too. He acts like a bitch, he ends up costing his team the derby in the last minute. He tries to act the hard man, and he ends up getting sent off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So as predicted he will go to the club who will pay the ridiculous wages he seeks, shocker


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cech has an ankle Injury, Turnbull coming on


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Cech has an ankle Injury, Turnbull coming on


That's it, we're fucked.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Ba's a quality signing for any Premier League team, especially for the prices being mentioned.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

turnbull has an injury problem too. he's fucking rubbish.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Cech has an ankle Injury, Turnbull coming on


Probably the lead diving boots he was wearing today.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba = 7 million
Sturridge = 12 million
:lol = Liverpool


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The small club > The wee club


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm probably going to regret typing this but Torres is an absolute liability to Chelsea. Any sort of a decent striker up there would have them competing for the title. 

Ba is a good move for them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm probably going to regret typing this but Torres is an absolute liability to Chelsea. Any sort of a decent striker up there would have them competing for the title.
> 
> Ba is a good move for them.


Yeah, watch him go score the winner now :lol

I'd agree though and frankly most people would. Even guys like Joel said it on a weekly basis that he just needs to go now. To be honest though while yeah they are getting Ba (it seems) I still wouldn't be surprised if Torres still starts on a weekly basis.

Edit

BIG FRANK


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Typical Lampard goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's a cruel sport sometimes.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He really wants the record before he leaves doesn't he ?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nigerian Ross Barkley coming on for Everton, isn't he highly rated?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat Lampard, great great player.



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC team to face QPR: Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Gerrard, Allen, Henderson, Sterling, Downing, Suarez.
> 
> Subs: Gulacsi, *Assaidi*, Coates, Lucas, Carragher, Suso, Shelvey


Nice to see Assaidi getting on the bench. I expect we'll start seeing Sahin's face on milk cartons very soon as a missing person.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reina 
Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
Allen - HENDO 
Downing - Stevie - Sterling
Suarez 

Subs: Gulacsi, Assaidi, Coates, Lucas, Carragher, Suso, Shelvey. 

Line up for today's game it seems.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:lmao at least spell his name right


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ :lmao 

wonderful tackle from Distan


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck off Jelavic.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat jellyfish.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea were jammy as fuck. Still though, 3 points at Everton is a good result.

Torres is absolute dogshit and no amount of pointless goals against shit opposition is going to change that.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat Jelawitsch


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Vintage Torres performance.*


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shit, Chelsea are closing in on City. They have yet to play one game against Southampton and if they win it's 1 point between them. Title race might get a little more interesting.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think the biggest thing about modern day Torres is that he is so slow. Numerous times today Jagielka/Distin matched and beat him for pace . That loss of that extra yard of pace is vital against the top teams in the league.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Guess he's Polish now... (At that RA pic)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Jagielka always had the better of Torres even during his time at Liverpool.

Back when we played them 3 times in the 09 season, Jagielka had him in his back pocket for all 3 of them. It was kind of embarrassing for him to get brushed aside so easily 3 games in a row.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Colin Pascoe will lead us to glory today :hendo3


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Arkadjewitsch_Abramowitsch

Free education for all


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on QPR you talentless gang of fucks!


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I bet any of you everything you own that Cisse gets sent off today.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fair play to Chelsea, that's a great result.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Right so 4 goals in this one and it will be a new record of Most Goals in a Premier League weekend


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Arkadjewitsch_Abramowitsch
> 
> Free education for all


yes thats how they spell it in Germany, but the sign wasnt in German


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In the teeth but still a win. I don't think anyone would dare to do such a ridiculous move like selling the captain and mainstay of the club in a time where we need it the most. No way around it, you look at the results in Lampard's absence, you look at the effectiveness and character when he's on the pitch, two different teams. Nobody is currently more important for the club even just by his strong presence alone, than Lampard. You take him out and it's the hopeless Chelsea with no direction that we saw against Juve. Really hope that they signed him for the rest of his career, something they should have done a long time ago. It's pathetic that we're even talking about a possibility that there's not an offer from the club. A legend like him deserve it and more, ESPECIALLY when he's in great form and still an irreplaceable part of the club. We lost Didier this year, can't afford to lose another irreplaceable icon in such a short span. Look at clubs like Milan and Arsenal who went in this direction.

Torres came back again BTW, this time to what he was in the last two years. January is close. Nothing more important now than a striker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

does cisse know there's something stuck at the front oh that's his hair okay.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool desperately trying to sell those away kits.

In fairness though, I suppose their all red kit might clash with the red numbers on QPR's backs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Right so 4 goals in this one and it will be a new record of Most Goals in a Premier League weekend


4-0 to Liverpool then :stuff


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> yes thats how they spell it in Germany, but the sign wasnt in German


It's not an incorrect spelling though.

Alas, Guess who the month of January is on the NUFC 2013 calender? Yep, Demba Ba. Debuchy's fee agreed and medical due this week. Cabaye's BFF finally on the way. It's all going off.

Liverpool to take this 1-3.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 4-0 to Liverpool then :stuff


Well you look far the better team in opening stages, so no doubt Liverpool will continue this dominance, hit the post a 4 times with Rob Green putting in a world class performance and then have a controversial red card for Enrique and go on to lose 1-0 after an offside goal from Cisse


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That sounds brilliant, Dan. All we need now is for Green to come off the bench.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1



danny_boy said:


> Well you look far the better team in opening stages, so no doubt Liverpool will continue this dominance, hit the post a 4 times with Rob Green putting in a world class performance and then have a controversial red card for Enrique and go on to lose 1-0 after an offside goal from Cisse



Not today Brother :bateman


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rob Green would of saved that


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Defence is always going to get turned inside out when you have a cb pairing who's ages combined equals 87 years old.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1 GOATing like a motherfucking GOAT


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez scoring with a brilliant solo effort


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My old Sunday league team is better than QPR :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1

BAWSSSSS


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

another for Suarez. Please don't end up like last year where we blew a 2 goal lead to these guys


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

QPR are dogshit. They won't play like this against us next month though you can bet on it.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 

















:suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How does the Uruguayan dick taste 'Arry?



(One of my more "colourful" posts)


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wanna see one more goal before I feel fully comfortable with this lead


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I want 2 more goals before i'm comfortable tbh. 



Cookie Monster said:


> QPR are dogshit. They won't play like this against us next month though you can bet on it.


same way i'm feeling about Villa right now. Play okay against us, and fuck around against everyone else. Damn those brave cunts.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a pass by Skrtel!!!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

AGGER


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool are brilliant so far.

QPR are putting in the worst performance I've seen in a while.

This is fucking painful to watch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think its fucking hilarious that Esteban Granero has been dropped by Redknapp. He was easily their best player before he took over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This is truly hopeless defending. We better not let our foot up and hopefully we can bang in a bunch of goals here.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Agger? How far behind is my fucking stream? :neuer

AGGER!!!! It's a rout, people. Pascoe for England


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Didn't I say 4-0 to Liverpool. :stuff Fuck it may as well go for 9-0 and take over as the biggest of the season thus far 
:stuff :stuff


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Q.P.R. fans are so angry there throwing there jackets onto the advertising boards and who can blame them


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How the fuck are QPR this awful. With the talent in their squad they really shouldn't be bottom of the league with no real hope of staying up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

They're just a bunch of mercenaries. No cohesion.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Poor Julio Cesar, all dat regret.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

these qpr players a real mercenaries. not willing to roll up the socks when it gets tough, so many on comfy wages. hello junior hoilett.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Granted Liverpool are playing well, but they are being aided by what appears to be the defending of a girls hockey team. I'd still put all your money on QPR beating Spurs.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I suspect 'Arry isn't even trying until the Transfer Window opens. The shitter QPR play in December, the more justification he will have to go on a spending splurge in January :arry

Wouldn't put this sort of craftiness past the Wheela' Deala' :arry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez is just fighting for every ball like his life depended on it while the Rangers player just seem to stare gormlesly at the ball when it's at there feet


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

QPR chant "We lose every week, we lose every week, you're nothing special, we lose every week" 

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










This is the easiest game for any football team, ever.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hope for Harry's sake he saved the game before the match started so when the final whistle has blown he can restart the game and maybe try a different tactic

OH SHIT IT'S SHAUN DERRY TIME!!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool cowering in the face of Shaun Derry.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This is pretty much Suarez versus a bunch of old, grey haired men.

Only one winner here :suarez1


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Daniel Sturridge has joined liverpool and Ba joined Chelsea!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The sad thing is that QPR's movement looks much better with Granero and Taarabt linking up. They just never get to play together.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *Tad harsh on Everton not to be winning but goes to show how important it is to turn dominance into goals. Wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea nick this now with Mata playing the way he is. Everton would be top 4 easily if they get an upgrade at CB or RB in January.*


I disagree that we need either a CB or a RB, with Hibbert, Neville, Coleman, Heitinga, Jagielka and Distin all there we can easily keep up until the end of the season as shown with the first half of the season taking it game by game, but the truth is we have conceded a lot of goals for a team challenging for the Champions League spot that it's hard to disagree when you see the facts. The saving grace is that the teams around us are in the same boat, with Tottenham & West Brom conceding as many goals too. Individually, Jags, Distin, Coleman and even Neville have had a few really good performances this seasons, as well as Baines, so I think we could have a solid back line if they were all fit. For me, after the signs of it in one or two games, Coleman and Mirallas looked sharp. With a bit of development, I think we could have a good right side to match our good left with Baines and Pienaar.

It was a good game to watch and we were proper unlucky at Goodison today. If Jellys header or free kick would have went in, or if any of Osmans shots didn't draw good saves from the keeper early on it would have been a win for us I reckon. Distin, Jags, Osman, Pienaar, Baines and Anichebe all had a good game. Howard got in the way of a few shots destined for goal. Heitinga didn't really do much, Hitzlsperger didn't do anything and I don't think Naismith had a good game. We would be looking differently at Jelavics game, too, if he would have scored the 2 which he did everything he could but for an inch on both shots that hit the woodwork, instead people are talking about a bad game from him. He does seem to camp offside though.

Apparently, Everton are joint bottom on the debatable Decisions table losing around 8 points from the wrong refereeing decisions, and top the woodwork table with about 13. Not bad going really for such a side. It's a definite case of Ifs, buts, maybes and no chances of course, but it's sad but also a good feeling to dream and think those 8 points and a few more goals would have pushed us further up the table instead of Fifth.

I think we need to let go of Jonny Heitinga, he's had great games and good seasons but overall, I think if he ended up leaving us for a few million then we wouldn't miss him. We have a few defenders coming through with the likes of Duffy, and could extend Distin's contract to keep him too. I would think we would benefit more from the money gained from a sale of Heitinga than letting Distin go and keeping Jonny, especially if Jonny wants to go and Distin could end up walking for nowt.



Cookie Monster said:


> Nigerian Ross Barkley coming on for Everton, isn't he highly rated?


He is. Looked like he was running in sand today though, and showed his age I think, lingering on the ball and playing a couple of short free kicks with about a minute to go instead of throwing it in the mixer where the rest of the team were waiting. 

I read on the Everton forums last year that teams such as Chelsea offered us 15 million for him and then loan him back to finish the Academy setup at Everton and then get some first team football for 2 seasons. Instead, we played him a few times and he looked like a bright kid last season against the likes of Blackburn, then he didn't get a chance, got loaned out for some first team football and now, just turned 19, he's getting more and more football but nothing substantial. Be interesting to see how much football he gets from now on with Fellaini and Gibson back. I don't expect to see him starting a game this season barring injuries, but I do hope he's given the chance.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The ref has been excellent. Is there a reason why Fabio can't make this QPR team? Injury? He's looking a bit pudgy


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

debatable decisions tables always crack me up


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> The ref has been excellent.


Isn't it the same Referee who Ref'd the West Ham/Everton game last weekend?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Isn't it the same Referee who Ref'd the West Ham/Everton game last weekend?


idk but he has been fine today. Not a hard game to officiate though, hasn't been many 50/50's


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Isn't it the same Referee who Ref'd the West Ham/Everton game last weekend?


I believe he is. :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> debatable decisions tables always crack me up












Kinda adds fuel to the 'CONSPIRACY' shit :lol


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> QPR chant "We lose every week, we lose every week, you're nothing special, we lose every week"
> 
> :lmao


Well, at least they are not delusional unk2


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i don't even see how though. I always bitch and whinge when decisions go against us but even i can't think of enough things to give us an extra 11 points after 16 games :lol Thats ridiculous. Only one that really comes to mind is getting screwed in the derby and iirc vs Swansea with Enrique.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If only ill Spurs 05/06 were as brave as ill Liverpool 12/13, they would have gotten 4th place that season :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> i don't even see how though. I always bitch and whinge when decisions go against us but even i can't think of enough things to give us an extra 11 points after 16 games :lol Thats ridiculous. Only one that really comes to mind is getting screwed in the derby and iirc vs Swansea with Enrique.


Guess the Man U game Penalty too.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm fairly sure nobody takes it to heart, but little things like goals that were wrongly chalked off or goals against you that were wrongly not ruled out make them interesting reads. I read a lot of Liverpool fans talking about the conspiracy nonsense but it's just a way to keep tabs on what decisions haven't gone your way.

It's like the woodwork table, it's a bit daft but worth a look to look at the what ifs. They will include Anichebes header that led to the goal today and the like so it's not to be taken seriously. 

I think it's interesting to look at. I'm a stat nerd though. It's a way to look back at where you lost points despite being the best team on the day in the majority of positions.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yeah, forgot about that one. Looking at them though, there's some very dodgy ones in there as well.

^ i'm not saying anyone takes them seriously.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How does the bottom table work out there, Rus? 

Is the -7/8 for Everton and Liverpool the 'goal difference' of referee decisions?

Like, we have had 10 decisions wrongly in our favor but 17 wrongly against us?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The Official LFC Twitter is fake.












> Official LFC ‏@OfficialLFC
> 
> GOALS GALORE: LFC is celebrating netting an incredible 84 goals in 2012. http://pic.twitter.com/bQLE4ZgX


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

not quite as official as you think


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Pascoe: "Unfortunately it looks like Enrique has a tear in his hamstring."


Guess a few weeks of Downing at leftback are inevitable :downing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Racism is okay. Just don't be late for the second half.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

13 Chelsea
12
11
10
9 West Ham
8
7 Swansea, West Brom
6
5
4 Stoke, Sunderland
3 Tottenham
2 Liverpool
1
0 Norwich
-1 Everton
-2 Manchester Utd, Manchester City, Aston Villa
-3 Southampton, Wigan
-4
-5
-6 Fulham, Reading
-7 QPR
-8
-9
-10 Arsenal
-11
-12
-13 
-14 Newcastle


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> 13 Chelsea
> 12
> 11
> 10
> 9 West Ham
> 8
> 7 Swansea, West Brom
> 6
> 5
> 4 Stoke, Sunderland
> 3 Tottenham
> 2 Liverpool
> 1
> 0 Norwich
> -1 Everton
> -2 Manchester Utd, Manchester City, Aston Villa
> -3 Southampton, Wigan
> -4
> -5
> -6 Fulham, Reading
> -7 QPR
> -8
> -9
> -10 Arsenal
> -11
> -12
> -13
> -14 Newcastle


What's that?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Points better off than last season.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So the West Ham, Southampton & Reading points difference are based on there recent Premier League season I'm guessing?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

God is QPR ever bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL thought that was goal differential for a sec.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a legend. What a fucking legend. How many times has this guy dragged us out of the shit? Honestly, I thought playing him in this game was wrong and I was cursing Benitez. Ramires on the right too. But as the game went on, Ramires started making his trademark runs and Lampard like the legend he is found his way in those positions that made him who he was.

Since coming back, I just look at Lampard completely different. I think our struggles in October and November and lack of leadership just made me realise what this guy brings to this club. The same great player as he was in 2010? No. But he is still so important. Just legendary for this club.

Everton were unlucky today. They should have blown us out of the water before 20mins. They played some really good stuff. Thought we grew into the game midway into the first half and made it even. But yeah. Everton are a top team and they are legit threats for a top four spot. So glad Goodison is out of the way and absolutely delighted we actually won there. First time in like 4 years we've left with 3 points. Infact, we usually leave with nothing.

*Cookie Monster* - If Ba is going to Chelsea, it's not just because we pay high wages. Manchester United and Manchester City are not after him, so Ba is going to the third best team in the land. Why on earth would he look elsewhere?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Who would you Chelsea fans consider as Chelsea's greatest ever player, Lampard or Drogba? (i'm presuming that these are the top 2)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So does that mean we are losing our next match? Glad we won but I'm now hoping for a run of consistancy from now on!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Who would you Chelsea fans consider as Chelsea's greatest ever player, Lampard or Drogba? (i'm presuming that these are the top 2)


Incredibly hard. Incredibly. On one hand you got Drogba who apart from Moscow was the man for all our big moments in our most successful era. Then on the other hand there is Lampard who was consistently good for that whole era. It's so hard. But I'd give it to Drogba. Drogba made dreams become reality, so I have to go for him.

1 - Drogba
2 - Lampard
3 - Zola
4 - Terry
5 - Osgood (going by what my father has told me)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Maybe Ba wouldn't want to be on the bench behind :torres


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lampard, Zola and Drogba are probably the only three people who'd be in with a shout as best Chelsea player. I can't say I have any sort of clue about any past heroes like Osgood, other than their stats.

For general consistency I'd have to give it to Lampard. His goal record for a midfielder in the Premier League is also incredible.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If I was a Chelsea fan, i'd find it almost impossible to separate them too, Lampard- just amazingly consistent and a big game player. Drogba- the very definition of BIG GAME player. Hard not to respect them both.


Terry on the other hand :terry


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd see it similarly to how I view United. Cantona had massive big game moments for us (obviously not in Europe) and he's my favourite player for a variety of reasons but Ronaldo was easily the most talented player we've had at the club in my lifetime. Scholes would most likely be second.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

looks like Zaha is off to Arsenal, former teammate of Zaha's, Tom Soares has just tweeted a good luck message to him with arsenal


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> *Cookie Monster* - If Ba is going to Chelsea, it's not just because we pay high wages. Manchester United and Manchester City are not after him, so Ba is going to the third best team in the land. Why on earth would he look elsewhere?


Agree. 

Just think it's a shame that Cisse was sacrificed for someone not fully committed to the cause. As blatant an out and out striker as you'll ever wish to find having to play right wing no to appease Ba has done nothing but make the team worse. It was obvious he would leave at some point, he wouldn't have negotiated such a cheap buy out clause if he had no intention of moving on. 

He has to pass a medical first Hutz Good luck with that. I would have a chuckle if he's kept out of the team by Torres.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Magsimus, considering I live in up north and have gone to a few Newcastle games, I get the impression that Ba is a divisive, non team player.

I thought you played some of your best football you have played for years last season with Cisse through the middle and Ba on the left, Ba didn't like it so kicked off and said play me through the middle or I will leave, sadly Pardew did just that to the determent of the team.

Cisse is a top, top class centre forward but he's fucking useless on the right wing. I am sure you will replace Ba as well, probably with a team player and someone that is perfect for the left of a front three.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't believe that a team with a midfield/attack of Cabaye/Tiote/Ben Arfa/Ba/Cisse is backed up with the abomination of a defence that they've got. You'd think that if they got Debuchy in, along with Santon and Coloccini being injury free and in some form then they'd quickly improve. Obviously Ba will be off so he'll need to be replaced, so a striker/winger, centre back and right back should see Newcastle improve dramatically.

Of course it'll only be a matter of time before the Geordies are again all trolled by a man who's come out with controversial comments for the past 26 years.

WEE CLUB


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Debuchy is gonna be such a huge improvement over Danny Simpson. Ba has obviously been playing well but allowing Cisse to play in his natural position will benefit Newcastle in the long term IMO.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Irvine Patnick is dead.

Lying scum. I'm sorry for his family's loss, especially so close to Christmas, but I couldn't care less about the pathetic Tory shit himself.


----------



## just1988

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> looks like Zaha is off to Arsenal, former teammate of Zaha's, Tom Soares has just tweeted a good luck message to him with arsenal


*If true, not too sure how I feel about this. Sure he's a top prospect but I'm kinda getting tired of just signing youth. If you're going to spend big, why can't we land an established star? Chamakh can't carry us forever!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:hb :fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WE BEAT EVERON AT HEIR HOME YESSSS.

LAMPARD you fucking legend


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not sure how I feel about Ba to Chelsea. On the one hand he's a proven goalscorer, but on the other he soends so much of his time looking disinterested and sulking, which can never be good.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea go QPR next, hat trick time :torres


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-transfer-latest-Liverpool-make-9-5m-bid.html

If he goes to Liverpool, he's crazy. :rvp will get his mate on board.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why is Bananas banned?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He probably sent someone Heysel rep again the moron


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Edit: nvm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He did didn't he? :no:


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Given that he insults someone every other post, he's bound to be banned every now and then. He'll have to watch out though as eventually it'll lead to a perma-ban and he's not popular enough to get around that. Then who'll lead us footballing peasants into the new world?

He's good to have around though as this thread is too nice these days. Despite having Kiz annoy 07 a few pages back over a non-PC comment and Anne Frank being more positive than Irish Jet, there's far too much friendliness in here. Sadly, those with controversial opinions also tend to be complete mongs so it can only last for so long.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Its hard to be too much of a dick to United supporters when we're in 9th, and they're clear at the top by 7 points over City (and 21 more than us :side


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I suppose so. I'm not talking about myself there either as it's fairly difficult to annoy me over the internet but at least 75% of the United fans on here bite whenever a comment is made that they don't like (whether it is a legit comment or sarcastic) and a few of you DIRTY Scousers are similar but at least that has come from watching a team that was once the best in the world turn into the current shit that you have.

There was a City supporter that used to post in here, no idea if he still does, but his name was something like SlyBluee? He was a fucking tit because all he used to go on about was United. Nothing to do with City or how they had played that weekend but instead it was whether or not United had done something deplorable. That and he's one of those dickheads who whinges about people not being real fans if they don't go to every game and have the club slogan inked on their bellend.

Still we've a while to go before anyone reaches MMN and Saame standards.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ugh MMN and Saame. Awful stuff 

Honestly, just to add to Rush's point I reckon the craziness of last season pretty much humbled most mans around here. Even the guys who won trophies (Us, Chelsea and City) fucked up in other areas. Chelsea finishing 5th, Us winning 8th, Arsenal not winning a trophy AGAIN, City and United crashing out of Europe like bitches, plus United losing the title in the way they did. Let's not forget all those crazy ass scorelines throughout the year. Hard for most guys to chat shit :lol

Also seems like Ba to Chelsea isn't happening now due to 'unproductive talks'. In other words Chelsea didn't wanna meet his wage demands I guess.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Debuchy looks like he's definitely off to Newcastle.

(Y) Good signing for them, hopefully he can sort out that defence, even though he's more of an attacking fullback :hmm:


----------



## Death Rider

Hank Scorpio said:


> He probably sent someone Heysel rep again the moron


Hopefully it is permanent this time


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*The number of posters in here who aren't idiots is really high compared to the rest of the forum tbf.

Debuchy's a quality signing for Newcastle from what I've seen of him. Bargain price too. If they get Krul/Debuchy/Collocini/Santon all performing together then they could have one of the stronger defences in the League.

Ba must be making crazy demands if Chelsea aren't giving into him. If not then Chelsea are mad not to just give him what he's asking considering they're only paying £7m for him and they've sold Sturridge for £12m.*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also seems like Ba to Chelsea isn't happening now due to 'unproductive talks'. In other words Chelsea didn't wanna meet his wage demands I guess.


Unsurprising when his representatives include one Barry Silkman, such a fine gentleman.



> "I got f***ed by Newcastle and I ended up taking them to court. I settled for 25 grand when they owed me 100 grand.
> 
> "I took a player (Acuna) there (Newcastle) on trial. His club wanted $2.5m but I said don't pay it because they have got to sell the player.
> 
> "He ended up signing for 900 grand and yet they (Newcastle) still f****d me. Bobby Robson was my first manager at Fulham. I'd always kept in contact and I said ‘Bob how could you let them f*** me?'
> 
> "You know what he said? ‘You don't count. I'm the only one that counts. That's your hard luck."
> 
> "So you know what I said to him? I said: ‘I have a wife and a young daughter and a f*****g mortgage and you've turned round and said that to me.
> 
> "I said: ‘See that cancer on your nose? I hope it spreads all over your face and that you live a f*****g long, long, long life because the longer you live the more you will f*****g suffer.
> 
> "‘There's only one God and he's looking down at us two now and he's saying ‘Whose side am I on?' And let me tell you, Bob, it ain't f*****g yours because I have never f****d anyone in my life. F*** knows how many people you have f****d', and I walked out.'"


I've been told they actually had him on SSN this morning, can't believe the club would deal with him. Tell him and his sulky client to do one at this point. Ba has so many hangers on, calls it his "entourage" :lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXp20QC0d6c 



Fargerov said:


> Debuchy looks like he's definitely off to Newcastle.
> 
> (Y) Good signing for them, hopefully he can sort out that defence, even though he's more of an attacking fullback :hmm:


:yes Debuchy and Santon as full backs. Fuck it, attack is the best form of defence! :keegan


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






SAF birthday and this is a nice fan mad video


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Maybe Ba was told that Torres would still be #1 :no:


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Debuchy is a great signing for Newcastle. When they didn't get him in the summer it has hurt them badly.

Biggest news of the day in my opinion is How Ronaldo is available to Utd for £60 million with De Gea And/or Nani as well in the summer. That is phenomenal deal but I'm not sure I would want De Gea to go. If this goes through I'd like to see us grab Forster. This news of Sneijder as well is great but I'd prefer Strootman over him at this point. 3-4 years ago he would of been brilliant but now Sneijder is getting a bit old and arguably Past it/No resell value. Strootman is the future

(Ronaldo link, Apologies for it being The Sun) http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...niteds-again-for-60million.html#ixzz2GczmfqYN

Also, is there going to be a separate transfer thread or will it just be in here?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JJJ1303 said:


> Biggest news of the day in my opinion is How Ronaldo is available to Utd for £60 million with De Gea And/or Nani as well in the summer.


It would be the biggest news if there were any truth to the story


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Ronaldo comes back to United in the summer, I'll wank myself to death. If we can actually afford him, I do think there's a chance of it actually happening.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Maybe Ba was told that Torres would still be #1 :no:


I read elsewhere that he wanted 120k a week on a 4 year deal. If true, no thanks.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> I read elsewhere that he wanted 120k a week on a 4 year deal. If true, no thanks.


Such silly money. 120k should be reserved for an entire strike force, not something a player/agent thinks they're worth. 

I can honestly see Ba lost in the shuffle at Chelsea and leaving within the year. He wont play every game in his preferred position, and if it's true that he is a bit of a sulk I can see him leaving to go abroad after less than a year. He wont get his glory days of his highs at Newcastle back, from a strikers point of view.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea should move to two strikers if they do get him, stick mata and FLOPzard behind them and drop ramires/oscar/moses.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Given that I can't be arsed posting in the transfer thread, who (everyone in this thread) do you want your team to buy in the upcoming window? What do you think the likelihood of your team improving the squad in January is?

For United I'd love us to get in a winger capable of changing a game, Valencia has been dreadful this season and Nani is god knows where and whilst Young has been alright since he's come back I don't see him as United class. I'm honestly clueless on current in-form wingers as I've seen less football this season than ever but someone like James Rodriguez looks like an interesting option. I'd also be willing to part with Bebe and Macheda in a swap deal for Gareth Bale, although Spurs might need to put a bit of cash up front too.

I'd also really like a centre midfielder (yawn...) and someone I've thought for a while that fits the bill for United is Kevin Strootman at PSV, capable of a pass and gets stuck in a bit too. He's basically what we're looking for in the sense of a tough player in the middle of the park as Carrick and Cleverley (whilst I rate them both) are both as tough as a wet paper bag.

I'd also like for us to purchase an dirty old slag for Rooney to shag as he's been in dire need of something to inspire him lately and pumping one into a coffin dodger will surely help our resident balding mercenary.

Do I think we'll sign anyone? Do I fuck.

Prove me wrong, Fergie.

Please.

(I do realise we're 7 points clear at the top, so negativity at the moment is a bit fucking stupid however it could be much more. Just so happens the teams around us have fucked up more than we have.)


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Happy New Year phaggots. 

Please enjoy your defeats to Barca in 2013. 

pz


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

****** is unbanned, EGame. Just for you.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well Liverpool look like getting Sturridge so there is an immediate improvement to the team, and could be getting Ince too. Sturridge, Ince, Sterling, suddenly we would have pace, which is one of the biggest factors towards success in the Premierleague.

What we really need is a few players who actually have the balls for a fight, some of the current players used to be like that but it seems the last few years has knocked a lot of the fight out of them, doesn't help when you fill the squad with heartless fannies either :downing :hendo

But I would sacrifice all that just to see the return of Alonso and the healing of my aching heart :xabi

:terry1


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Although Fergie said we are not buying in January my targets would be
1) Baines
2) Strootman
3) Hummels (said he doesn't want to leave Dortmund though)
4) Shawcross
5) Lewandowski (Probably a summer thing)
6)Sneijder
For a winger I've heard good things about Rodriguez but I haven't seen him so can't really comment.
Really, it should be LB > CM > CB in terms of priority for us, doubt we will get anyone though :fergie


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> Given that I can't be arsed posting in the transfer thread, who (everyone in this thread) do you want your team to buy in the upcoming window? What do you think the likelihood of your team improving the squad in January is?


We need 3 players at least. I'm hoping our team will look like this after the window:

Krul

Debuchy Taylor/(???) Colo Santon

Anita Tiote

Ben Arfa Cabaye Marveaux/Remy

Cisse​
Obviously need a CB but I've no idea who. No-one really strongly linked but the likelihood of them being from France or Holland is fairly high. If we were to get relegated with that team then I may lose faith in football.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The chances of Everton signing any big name players outright this January are slim and none, I would say. I would like us to get a striker and some players with premier league experience but I would be happy with not letting anyone go. 

If we lose Heitinga which we might, and got a fair penny for him, then I would expect us to buy one or two fringe players and maybe a signing with immediate chances of getting a game.

With our full squad;

Howard
Coleman, Jagielka, Distin/Heitinga, Baines
Mirallas, Gibson, Osman, Pienaar,
Fellaini,
Jelavic 

Mucha, Anichebe, Neville, Duffy, Oviedo, Barkley, Hitzlsperger, Gueye, Vellios making up the bench.

I think at full strength we will only need to buy cover for cover, really, barring any long term injuries to see out this season that we're in, in the form we've been in. Especially now the games have slowed and wont be as often as 4 a fortnight.

This is being realistic obviously, but we are usually linked with crazy names, so far already David Villa has been ludicrously mentioned. Wayne Rooney pops up every few months as well, just as ludicrously. Vadis Odjidja-Ofoe looks likely as we all thought we had him a few months ago, but for some reason didn't get him so he's probably the one signing that would look most likely. We've been linked with Joleon Lescott also, who left a bitter taste when he left but we accepted Pienaar back and he won us over so maybe a loan deal until the end of the season and then a complete move? Gameiro is rumoured to us again also, but I don't think we will see that, unless on loan for a few months. Scott Sinclair is mentioned on the main fansite as well, along with James McCarthy but names like that just fill up website space. I would be happy but surprised if we get either of them. 

I think through loan deals we could end up with Lescott, Odjidja-Ofoe and Gamiero in a perfect world. How does a six month loan impact the amount of loan players allowed in the squad? I know you can only have so many full season loans, but I don't know how 5 month loans work?

I would say our biggest signings, so to speak, would be keeping hold of Leighton Baines and Mara Fellaini, and not letting Osman, Distin, Neville or those types leave for a team like QPR. 

If we can keep hold of Baines and Fellaini, don't let anybody go stupidly and maybe bring in one or two loan deals to bolster the front line until the end of the season, I would be as happy as I have been with Jelavic, Pienaar, Oviedo, Mirallas and Gibson.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Jamie Redknapp's team of the season so far includes Carrick, but no Fellaini :carrick :redknapp



Vader13 said:


> Still we've a while to go before anyone reaches MMN and Saame standards.


The FORZA TWINS gave them a run for their money. Is nitromalta still banned?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> Given that he insults someone every other post, he's bound to be banned every now and then. He'll have to watch out though as eventually it'll lead to a perma-ban and he's not popular enough to get around that. Then who'll lead us footballing peasants into the new world?
> 
> He's good to have around though as this thread is too nice these days. Despite having Kiz annoy 07 a few pages back over a non-PC comment and Anne Frank being more positive than Irish Jet, there's far too much friendliness in here. Sadly, those with controversial opinions also tend to be complete mongs so it can only last for so long.


Fuck you. How's that for too nice.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Carrick deserves to be in a team of the season so far for me. Sandro is the only other one in his position that has consistently impressed that I can think of.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was actually going to ask everyone who they think has been there player so far as we are half way through the season. I am guessing for Man Utd it would be between Carrick and Robin van Persie? Fuck it, I'll ask anyway.

Who do you think has been your teams best player so far this season?

For me. It's been Sandro. Consistent beasting at a high level every game. I can't think of one game he has been poor. 123 successful tackles in 2012, more than any other player in the league, personally I actually thought he had made a lot more tackles. Has been what we've needed for years, someone to break up the play and be a rock in the midfield. He's also made 74 interceptions this season which is more than any other player in the league. Top class, still only 23 years old and cost us £5,000,000!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1

Goals, nutmegs, magic


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea - :mata

Premier League - :rvp


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:mata is our best player so far this season. I'd place Ivanovic second. He's been our best defender for quite some time now and he's been consistent.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Only one choice really


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RVP is The Sex for good reason. Deffo our stand out player.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Van Persie no contest.

Rooney has been great in some matches but not quite consistent enough, Carrick has been consistently good in most matches though.

Rafael has been pretty darn good too.


Most disappointing player so far has to be Valencia. He's been just awful too often this season


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao

Fuckin Hell....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who do you think has been your teams best player so far this season?


:fellaini1

Followed by Baines and Osman.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Haha I can imagine Rio got a lot of replies like that. Serves him right for putting out a sarcastic woe is me comment, was asking for it tbh.



Cookie Monster said:


> Who do you think has been your teams best player so far this season?


:argh:

Santon was doing well but has had a few shockers recently. Ben Arfa has missed quite a few games, guess it would have to be Ba with all his goals.. 

Actually Krul for keeping the scores down (Y)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

MAN UTD - RVP
Chelsea - Mata
Liverpool - Suarez
Arsenal - Cazorla
Man City - Aguero? Not sure.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't even imagine how much Demba Ba's agents are looking for themselves as part of a deal if Chelsea won't even go there.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Theo Walcott has to make up his mind but if anything the last few weeks should of shown him that at Arsenal he has the world at his feet. Name any other of the top teams who will he be able to get into? Man City? A lot of competition and Walcott has been known to lack consistency would he be running the risk and being dropped. Adam Johnson was once seen as better as walcott didn't see him getting a game! At United they play classic 4-4-2 would he be able to get ahead pf Javier, Van Persie, Rooney, Kagawa, Nani, Valencia, Welbeck for the forward roles? Chelsea, ill leave it their hazard, oscar, mata, moses and marin. Liverpool yes, but would that be a forward move? Tottenham yes but would that be a forward move? I think ideally he will sign with us and give us a fearful future attack as the others around us decline and have to resign, the OX, Wilshere, Ramsey, Walcott, Gibbs, Jenkinson and Szcezsny gives Arsenal the advantage of having the core built already and will only get better. Walcott sign the contract and take us back to the successful times.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Walcott is smart, he will re-sign with Arsenal. No top team will sign him, because he is not that good. Like you pointed out his only options will be Liverpool/Spurs and that is no better than Arsenal.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd take Walcott at United in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thing with Walcott is, so far his career has been mediocre at best. This season he has raised his game and is going through a good spell, when, suprise suprise he is playing for a big money move and contract. 

In the last 6 years he has been nothing special. Particularly at international level the press jizzed over his hat trick - not realising they would wait another 3 and a half years to see him score again. He has scored in just 2 England games in 6 years in 30 appearences. I have no doubt in my mind he will be off in January, but the true test of his quality will be how he plays for his new team in the coming months and years.

He's not a winger, as he has no footballing brain, but he can be a striker with his pace and finishing ability. Not unlike a young Defoe actually. Wouldn't want him at Spurs though, he ISNT what we need. Plus I doubt he'd be a cunt and do that to Arsenal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> I'd take Walcott at United in a heartbeat.


Would he really get a game though? Chica' is pretty fast an can finish, RVP and Rooney are constant starters so he won't get a game upfront. His pace makes him slightly above average as a winger so he'd be pointless out right, Valencia is twice the winger he is.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Would he really get a game though? Chica' is pretty fast an can finish, RVP and Rooney are constant starters so he won't get a game upfront. His pace makes him slightly above average as a winger so he'd be pointless out right, Valencia is twice the winger he is.


He wouldn't get a game up front, but he is better than both our wingers at the moment so he would play there no problem.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Improvement on the left wingers but I can't imagine him being successful out there. 

Out of form Valencia > typical Walcott right wing performance for me.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

But Walcott has said he would prefer to be a CF rather than a Winger, I doubt he would go for anywhere knowing he wouldn't be a CF. He is a great winger but that is not what he is looking for. His best bet would be Liverpool in terms of chances or Re-signing with Arsenal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He should go to QPR. They'd pay him ridiculous wages and I'm sure 'Arry would play him up front. About his level too.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There is no top club that will regularly play him as their top man. I think the 'striker' thing is a bit of a red herring.

I don't think people realise just how bad Valencia has been this season, a lot of the time he doesn't even look like he has seen a football before. Hopefully he comes for a couple of months like he did at the end of last season, but he has been terrible.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

QPR are really and truly in trouble financially if they go down. Firstly, the fact that their highest earner earns more than Tottenham's highest earner speaks volumes and is laughable actually. What's even more ridiculous is that reports suggest no QPR players have a relegation clause written into their contract, and if that's true, well then they have a problem. That would mean none of the players would be forced to take a wage cut if they do go down, especially as they'll not be earning as much revenue in the Championship. What's more, QPR were the 3rd highest spenders on agent fees in England in 2012. Tony Fernandes really has some questions to answer and he came into football for the first time, and appointed a chief executive with seemingly no football experience at all, which probably worsened the situation. So this begs the question: Should Fernandes give 'Arry funds to buy players in Jan in the hope of staying up but with the risk of even more financial woes should they go down? Or should Fernandes see it as 'we're already down so let's try sell players and reduce the financial hit'?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Esteban Granero: From Champions League football, to Championship football. I honestly like QPR, but any team that hires Mark Hughes as manager is destined to fall regardless of what he did at Blackburn many years ago... No managerial talent whatsoever!!


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Having seen a few of Toni Valencia's games, and the latest one against West Brom, my god, was he terrible. Slows play, dwells far too much, looks too often to play in someone else. It highlights Rafael's form. He is doing the hard work for him. Really got to wonder why, because on his day, his crosses are splendid, can beat almost any defender in the world for pace.

Theo Walcott is one of those players, that just comes in when he wants a payrise, or something to prove. Every other day & night, hes just a textbook fast English player. Nothing special about him. You want consistency at the highest level. If Wenger was forced to stamp out more than £4m a year to keep him, thats rather criminal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I would't mind Walcott. Always have wanted him after his Olympic sprint in 2008 against us.

Think there is a video of it somewhere.

EDIT: There we go






What was Fabio doing there :no:


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not the type of player Liverpool needs, though  Neither is Sturridge tbf. But I imagine most of you lads on this forum know that. Got to get yourselves on top of a player like Wilfried. Strong, fast and a good eye for goal. If its not a striker, then another winger perhaps. Tasic of Twente could be ideal.

What happened to Borini?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Broke a bone in his foot. Out for 3 months so should be back by at least February


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2012 Form table.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

zabaleta or nastasic have been our best players


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Predictions:

West Bromich 1-1 Fulham
Man. City 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 3-0 Aston Villa
Tottenham 2-1 Reading
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Wigan 1-3 Man. United
Southampton 0-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 6-0 QPR
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Bromich 0-0 Fulham
Man. City 0-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 Aston Villa
Tottenham 0-0 Reading
West Ham 0-0 Norwich
Wigan 0-9 Man. United
Southampton 0-0 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 0-0 QPR
Liverpool 1-3 Sunderland


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> QPR are dogshit. They won't play like this against us next month though you can bet on it.


Same thing you said about Villa before you trashed them 4-0 away from home.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


> Same thing you said about Villa before you trashed them 4-0 away from home.


But this is QPR who are bottom of the league needing a win, with HARRY REDKNAPP in charge. We are Tottenham, this is our specialty.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Brom 2-1 Fulham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 4-0 Aston Villa
Spurs 4-1 Reading
West ham 2-3 Norwich
Wigan 2-6 United
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 4-1 QPR
Liverpool 2-2 Sunderland


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hoping not to see both Giggs and Scholes in midfield after they were rested last game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Giggs on the left would be fine. He's been really bossy out wide vs Swansea and Newcastle. Feeling like this match all hinges on the team selection
De Gea
Jones/Rafael Vidic Evans Evra
Young Carrick Cleverly Giggs
RVP Hernandez​would make me confident. 

Valencia's form is baffling. One of the best pure wingers in the world and this season he's just completely forgot how to play football. Scared to take his man on, reluctant to pass the ball forward and way too often he just stands with the ball looking lost. He'll get his form back eventually though. Hopefully he'll get a foot in the ass now that Kagawa and Young are fit again.

Walcott would honestly just feel like a sideways move as we've already got Nani. Both are the same. Extremely talented on their day but the other 90% of the time they're useless. Unless he goes abroad he'd be an idiot to turn down a new contract. Can't see a bigger English team than Arsenal taking him on. Utd and Chelsea definitely wont, I'd be shocked if City did, Spurs don't need him, don't really think he's any better than what Everton have and if he wants to play up front then Liverpool wont be an option in the summer. He'll probably go abroad. It's funny how fickle people can be when they talk about Walcott and Torres' goalscoring records this season and then forget to mention who they've scored against.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i have to give walcott credit, at least he's performed when demanding a new contract. i can't remember who off the top of my head was doing that and then performing like absolute dross.

i think he'll stay at arsenal personally.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Luka Modric and Alex Song have been voted as the worst signings of the year in Spain... HAHA the grass isn't always greener on the other side when you think you're too much of a big fish in a small pond!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

compared to staying at their respective clubs and doing...?


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How many games did Song play at Barcelona this season?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Desecrated said:


> Not the type of player Liverpool needs, though  Neither is Sturridge tbf. But I imagine most of you lads on this forum know that. Got to get yourselves on top of a player like Wilfried. Strong, fast and a good eye for goal. If its not a striker, then another winger perhaps. Tasic of Twente could be ideal.
> 
> What happened to Borini?


He wouldn't be a bad signing by any means though. Provided he isn't asking for insane wages of course but some pace in our team wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Samoon said:


> How many games did Song play at Barcelona this season?


*As many as you'd expect a backup to Busquets to play.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it says a lot when the second best signing in the spanish league was obafemi martins. alba was the best.

fan voted too.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Brom haven't turned up here.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't wait to see how good Lukaku is when he hits his peak, will surely be as good as Drogba was


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopeing we smash Wigan...RVP too get 2
Need too find a good "way" too watch it so any help in a pm be great.If Giggs and Scholes both start in CM we'll be in trouble but i dont think they will.Hoping Vidic plays another 90 mins today aswell


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wouldn't be that surprising if Chelsea called Lukaku back from his loan. 

He does look a beast, needs to play games at this stage of his career though.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm so glad we gave Kacaniklic AND money to Fulham for Konchesky. There was no way that deal was ever gonna backfire :woy


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> De Gea, Rafael, Fedinand, Evans, Evra, Young, Carrick, Cleverley, Giggs, Van Persie, Hernandez
> Lindegaard Valencia Smalling Vidic Welbeck Scholes Kagawa


good to see rafael back


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Giggs starts Rafael & rio too


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

is it just me or does balotelli reminds us of obafemi martins few years ago... both were labelled child prodigies and are from inter milan, both travelled to england at a young age, both have similar playing style and goal to game ratio.. Looking at the way Mario is going now, I think he will end up like Martins and wont be able to stand up to his promised talent


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> is it just me or does balotelli reminds us of obafemi martins few years ago... both were labelled child prodigies and are from inter milan, both travelled to england at a *young age*, both have similar playing style and goal to game ratio.. Looking at the way Mario is going now, I think he will end up like Martins and wont be able to stand up to his promised talent


:terry Martins was pushing 30 years old when he came to England if I had to guess, it's just that nobody has ever been able to find his real birthcert. Likewise Kanu probably started playing football shortly after World War 2 ended.

I agree that Balotelli will never fulfill his potential.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Confident of 3 points with that team :mark:

Great to see Rafael back and Valencia sitting out for Giggs.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










the fucking HOFF. timothy dalton is there somewhere too.


----------



## CGS

TheGreatOne. said:


> Wouldn't be that surprising if Chelsea called Lukaku back from his loan.
> 
> He does look a beast, needs to play games at this stage of his career though.


Would be pointless them recalling him back tbh. The guy won't get nearly as much games as he needs with Torres in the squad.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> the fucking HOFF. timothy dalton is there somewhere too.


That his wife or what?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Looks like Giggs will be on the wing unless they put Cleverley out there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Going to be a very difficult game today, Wigan coming off a great result. They destroyed us in this fixture last season, have to put that right today. Glad to see Rafa back, a huge boost.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sigurdsson starts on the left for Spurs. This is his chance. He has been superb when coming off the bench, now it's his time to see what he can do, against his old club too. Vertonghen is back in for Caulker too in central defence. Sandro doesn't get his deserved rest but it means we get more beast mode.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> I can't wait to see how good Lukaku is when he hits his peak, will surely be as good as Drogba was


Nope. There will only be one Drog. But Lukaku can become very good. Just won't happen at Chelsea unfortunately.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

can't wait to see who scores the fluky bullshit wondergoal of the season against us.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> can't wait to see who scores the fluky bullshit wondergoal of the season against us.


Hopefully Walters.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reading take the lead thanks to Howard Webb


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Routledge has given Swansea the lead and Michu hit the post 30 seconds later

Villa are fucked


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if aguero doesnt score then sport is fucked. looks blistering.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And so it begins... Swansea 1-0 up.


:shaq


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reading had me excited for 5 minutes.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea ripping Aston Villa apart atm, should be 3 - 0 up by now.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking Reading :reggie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

begovic with a great save. aguero looks really up for this. barry auditioning for the dlp role with some fantastic passes.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu is really the complete package.


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Ham 2-0 :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



vampyr said:


> West Ham 2-0 :mark:



Are you watching it? If so what was your opinion on the Penalty?


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Are you watching it? If so what was your opinion on the Penalty?


I am not sure, I mean Reid handballed as well so maybe Norwich should have a penalty to even out the dodgy call before


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ashley Young is the new El Hadji Diouf, gets booed everywhere!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Michu is really the complete package.


Should be playing for a higher club, in the greatest respect to Swansea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

HERNANDEZ


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:javy


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Agh, Wigan always always shit against united


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Agh, Wigan always always shit against united


Well except for the end of last season, where Wigan actually beat them


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Al Habsi is shitting his pants every time a cross comes in. He looks like a scared little boy out there.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Well except for the end of last season, where Wigan actually beat them





> *Wigan have lost 14 of their 15* Premier League meetings with Manchester United but did win this fixture 1-0 last season.
> 
> Wigan have managed just five goals in 15 league games against Man Utd, while United average *3.07* goals per game against the Latics.


:fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

YES, reading


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Beautiful :rvp


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:rvp :rvp :rvp


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa actually scored!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sweet Fucking Jesus Aston Villa have scored


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How Villa are level in this game I'll never know.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well I guess we can expect 2013's quality of defending in the Premierleague to be just as shit as 2012. Wigan are a shambles here.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck Villa

Roll the fuck over


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

11 shots to 0 and we've absolutely belted them. deserved more than just 1 goal. kompany, barry and aguero all scintillating.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aston Villa must have sneezed on West Bromwich Albion.


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can the West Ham game be over now? They are a one half team :no:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wigan dominate and United score. Lucky:disdrogba


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn Reading are so bad. If we don't win this I'll cut off my dick and eat it. You can quote me on that too :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm happy again. Villa have FINALLY scored!!!


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Damn Reading are so bad. If we don't win this I'll cut off my dick and eat it. You can quote me on that too :lmao


This could be very interesting :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lennon is so so so so good. Great cross, even better header from Adebayor 2-1.. Penis saved, for now.


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Ham + Clattenberg :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

dzeko scores, takes off his shirt to reveal 'happy new year'. gets booked.

god that really is just a fucking farcical rule.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dzeko


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dzeko


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't think I can recall a player who plays 'pass and move' as much as Cleverley.

Tight offside there :downing

Edit:


> United average 3.07 goals per game against the Latics.


Everything seems to be in order here :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> dzeko scores, takes off his shirt to reveal 'happy new year'. gets booked.
> 
> god that really is just a fucking farcical rule.


It's a dumb rule, but it's been around for years now. Players really ought to know better now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reading 27% possession and 1 shot on target. :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

damn Hernandez with his Van Nistelrooy goals.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ahhh, reading is so close now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

aguero scores and then his hammy goes ping :jose :jose :jose


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it should've have been 2-2 fuckin hell!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Cazorla, Podolski, Walcott


Unchanged, we're gonna get another ONE MAN THEO SHOW today


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chris Smalling, last man back, drags down Kone............yellow card :fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Penalty for villa lol


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa are winning!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

THE DARK VILLA ARE RISING ONCE AGAIN


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hey everybody guess what

I've got Swansea on my accy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Hey everybody guess what
> 
> I've got Swansea on my accy


I had it has a fucking draw. And it's the only thing letting me down. :jose


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Van Persie! GOAT?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wigan are a disgrace in Wigan/United fixtures :kenny


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Norwich


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol swansea.

Getting beat by a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea players are going crazy now.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Disgusting cheating from these Villa louts.


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2-2! for Swansea!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

swansea scored


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> I had it has a fucking draw. And it's the only thing letting me down. :jose


Well there you go, Danny Graham to the rescue


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ah bollocks! Bloody Swansea, always ruining the fun.


----------



## Damien

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

3 Points!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

comfortable performance, dont remember de gea having to make a save. Rafael showed why he should be the first choice right back, far more of a threat when going forward than jones.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

65% possession, 11 corners, 30 shots. We annihilated Reading. Like I said in the January Transfer Window thread, we get a GOALSCORING striker and we'll win games much more comfortably. Should of won about 7-0 against Reading, could have won about 4-1 against Sunderland and should have scored about 6 or more today. Rock bottom QPR next.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

great game all round besides the aguero injury. top performance. played really, really well. not a bad player after half time. yaya picked it up massively, silva was better, barry was fantastic, milner an absolute workhorse (his run from the middle, down the right and back to the side of the box in the 92nd minute was just everything milner is about), aguero brilliant, dzeko playing well, kompany and lescott great, zaba a monster, clichy stopping everything and hart with little to do but still enough time to pull out a great save. dzeko seems to be the way forward with teams that put all their numbers behind the box. even when stoke went 1-2 down, they barely attacked, and at 3 down they were still camped in their box, dont see why you wouldnt go for it as we look our worst when other teams put pressure on.

anyways, 3 goals, 3 points, clean sheet. cant ask for much more than that.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS !!!!!

Fuck VILLA


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Apart from the 5 min period before we scored our 3rd we absolutely dominated today. Lennon and Sandro were sheer class.

AVB sucks still tho amiright?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great performance. Van Persie is just on a different level to anyone else in the league. Carrick and Clev great again and completely controlled the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Apart from the 5 min period before we scored our 3rd we absolutely dominated today. Lennon and Sandro were sheer class.
> 
> AVB sucks still tho amiright?


Sandro seriously has been our best player this season, I wouldn't trade him for anyone else in the Premier League and Lennon really is hitting form at the right time, Man of the Match against Sunderland and has a case again today, absolutely ripped Reading apart which he should be doing, deserved a goal.

Up to third in the new year, without Kaboul, without Assou-Ekotto, without Bale today, sold Modric, VDV in the summer and Ledley King retiring. I guess it's AVBS fault?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cliffy Byro said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS !!!!!
> 
> Fuck VILLA


Didn't you support United? Yet another result is on your mind?

Also do remember you giving hatred to Birmingham City, and I can't imagine you support West Brom, or Wolves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i havent seen anyone around here even mention avb for close to 2 months.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sandro seriously has been our best player this season, I wouldn't trade him for anyone else in the Premier League and Lennon really is hitting form at the right time, Man of the Match against Sunderland and has a case again today, absolutely ripped Reading apart which he should be doing, deserved a goal.
> 
> Up to third in the new year, without Kaboul, without Assou-Ekotto, without Bale today, sold Modric, VDV in the summer and Ledley King retiring. I guess it's AVBS fault?


Sandro is irreplaceable at the moment, such a unit in midfield. I really hope we can bring Moutinho in just to complete our midfield. A striker would be great but Defoe and Adebayor have enough goals in them until the summer IMO. Good man management from as well from AVB to keep Lennon motivated (but of course that can't be right because he didn't get on with poor Terry and Lampard.)

:terry1.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Maybe he's actually doing something right...? :hmm:


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

‏@Lord_Sugar
Thanks to friendly followers was advised go to http://www.firstrowsports.eu was able to watch Spurs game live. Naughty I know .how do they do it ???

What a mong, not like he has 2.5+ million followers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Sandro is irreplaceable at the moment, such a unit in midfield. Good man management from AVB to keep Lennon motivated (but of course that can't be right because he didn't get on with poor Terry and Lampard :terry1.) I really hope we can bring Moutinho in just to complete our midfield. A striker would be great but Defoe and Adebayor have enough goals in them until the summer IMO.


Moutinho would be PERFECT. Dembele was awesome today and he seemed more forward, he looks very good on the edge of the box and almost scored too. I think him and Moutinho in midfield with Sandro just behind them would be absolutely delicious. I think you're right regarding Defoe/Adebayor, hopefully today was a spring for Adebayor to push on and score more goals, plus Bale will chip in too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great performance, great result, accumulator up. £195 in the bank. Not a bad start to 2013. DAT DANNY GRAHAM.:mark:

RVP and Hernandez were scintillating today, just superb. Rooney shouldn't be just automatically come in when he's fit, he should have to force his way in. The GOAT Rafa comes back and plays superbly. What a man, what a player. Defense was superb today, two clean sheets in a row. Fucking apocalyptic shit right there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Where the fuck is Mertesacker you fantasy team butchering cunts.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on Arsenal, we need to win this game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great to see the Holy Goalie in the Premier League, if he puts on a performance like he did consistently at Celtic then Southampton have a chance in this


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Quick NCFC Match Ratings:

Bunn (6) had a solid game, made some good saves and displayed good handling, he even came for one cross! Hardly dominant of his area but didn't cost us today.

Martin (5) was really poor again defensively but he popped up with a goal once again, hard to drop him when he's so prolific. Left back's not his position to be fair.

Bassong (5) looked ropey again. Lost Cole and Vaz Te far too many times. Needs to refind his old form.

Turner (6) got Bassong out of a bind many times. Made a few minor mistakes and looked poor on crosses at times, but not too bad.

R.Bennett (5) is not a right back in any way shape or form. He looked all over the place and offered very little going forward.

Pilkington (3) might as well not have been on the pitch. Lacked any control on the ball and offered Martin no protection.

Howson (4) is not a deep lying CM. We should all know this by now. His passing did improve in the second half though.

Tettey (5) worked hard but lacked any real quality on the ball. He has formed a bad habit of giving the ball away in dangerous positions, needs to cut that out.

Snodgrass (6) was inconsistent as ever on set pieces. One great free kick where he was unlucky to score. One of the few Norwich players to show attacking quality in open play, despite failing to produce any chances.

Hoolahan (4) had a bad day. He couldn't really cope with the Hammer's muscle. Correct decision to take him off, although many others could have followed.

Kane (4) offered very little. Didn't win headers and his link up play wasn't as good as it was against Man City. Holt is a massive loss if you're going to go by games like today's.

Subs:

E.Bennett (7) got an assist and was easily our best player. Who knew that defenders didn't like pace? He has to start ther next game.

Jackson (5) didn't change anything in all honesty despite working hard. Ridiculous to play him as a lone striker.

Fox (N/A) wasn't on the pitch long enough to judge.



vampyr said:


> West Ham + Clattenberg :mark:


We were shit, really fucking shit, but Clattenburglar certainly didn't help matters. I guess we used up all of our good luck against Citeh, a game that we still lost fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on, Saints. 

At least keep the score respectable :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I thought Southampton should of had a penalty there.

did Boruc do a kilo of coke before this game or something? What an awful goalkeeper.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn, Boruc could do with losing a few pounds:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Boruc has always been a nutcase. When he's on form he's a terrific keeper, but the errors usually follow soon after. Southampton must have the worst collection of 'premier league' keepers in history. Davis is awful, always has been and is a large reason why Sunderland were so bad in 05/06. Gazzaniga is just a lower league rookie and Boruc is insane.

I'm not fully on the Jack Butland bandwagon (makes a few mistakes as well to be fair) but he has great potential and would be an improvement on those three hacks.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Also Boruc is probably the only person in the UK to have a Police Warning for blessing themselves


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is that from the old firm matches Danny? Think I remember that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsene's fixed his zip I see


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah he was just walking to his goal before kick-off and he blessed himself in view of the Rangers fans so a group of Rangers fans wrote a letter of complaint to Strachclyde Police and they gave him a warning "Attempting to initiate a Riot" or something along those lines


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Opposition fans chanting 'same old arsenal, always cheating' after jack went down injured.

It's one of the chants I hate more than any other and infuriates me because its so far from the truth it's ridiculous!!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking hell


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Podlolski. One touch in 30 minutes and it led to the goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great finish by Ramirez. Deserved too from the Saints!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yes, own goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

God damn it Southampton. First tiny amount of pressure and they crumble. They were looking solid before that. Lets hope they can go into the break at 1-1


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Much better towards the end. Sagna is a real concern for me.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd bring Rosicky on for Podolski at HT, we need somebody to drive forward with ball. 

Giroud for Ox as well if we haven't scored after 15 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:rvp :rvp :javy :javy


Also in light of recent form praise for Mr unsung hero :carrick

Happy new year bitches.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's a massive disadvantage over a league season to have a manager who is not reactive with tactics and substitutions. We all know when our subs are coming, and we more than likely know exactly what they will be.

I consider this a handicap.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Giroud for Podolski finally!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott with that crossing showing how amazing a winger he is.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sky having to turn the crowd volume down due to Southamptons "French Jimmy Saville" and "You're fucking useless" chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking horrible decision.

GERVINHO


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Really don't know why Ramirez's goal has been disallowed. He's clearly on side. I think it's incredibly harsh if it's given for that "shove".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal are winning this.








jinx jinx jinx jinx jinx jinx! Please fucking jinx it! :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh Gervinho :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Gervinho the scapeGOAT. Thank God Wenger has put him on, we'd have nobody to blame for not winning this game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Southampton like to concede late goals and Arsenal seem to score late goals, I imagine old mr.88th minute penalty will come and win it for Arsenal. So I'm not counting my chickens until the game is over. Come on you Saints.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2 anti footballers on whilst rosicky sits and watches.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Southampton denied a stone wall penalty and a clear goal. I hope for their sake that they can get at least a point today, they have played very well in my opinion.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Gervais is not a footballer, he's a fraud.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal have Man City and Chelsea next. Arsenal always seem to raise there game against Man City though and it looks like City could be without Aguero as well as Nasri and Toure.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How does Wenger get a coat that is so long yet fits so well :lmao

He looks like a condom.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well, this sucks. 

bad day.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Top point for Southampton but they probably should be walking away with all 3 points.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a fucking waste of time.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> How does Wenger get a coat that is so long yet fits so well :lmao
> 
> He looks like a condom.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

New year, same Arsenal.

Europa League has our name on it. 5th place seems about right.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa getting a point at Swansea? LOL


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ramsey literally offers absolutely nothing.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pathetic from Arsenal. We might struggle for 4th if we continue to perform like that. That was as bad as Bradford:kenny

trying to suck up to walcott has cost us the game.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Score 7 goals one week, have no cutting edge the next. Welcome to being an Arsenal fan. :bron3


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal were terrible there, how typical.

No slip ups allowed tomorrow.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Arsenal were terrible there, how typical.
> 
> No slip ups allowed tomorrow.


Any injury returns for you tomorrow?

Fellaini is back from his ban so hopefully he'll be raring to go :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Next 3 games, Swansea away in the FA cup, Man City at home and then Chelsea away


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal at home to City, away to Chelsea.
Chelsea away at Stoke, home to Arsenal.
Spurs away at QPR, home to Man Utd.
Everton away at Newcastle, home to Swansea, away at Southampton.

Interesting next few weeks coming up.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can Wenger seriously give inverted wingers a try? It was just sad seeing Ox cross and cross and cross onto a guy who seriously offered no aerial threat. Might as well have them cutting inside than mindlessly cross the ball with noone to receive it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ugh FA cup next week, all i ask is rvp, carrick and vidic not play.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Win against newcastle score 7 goals, against s**te side like southampton we can't even create a chance wtf wrong with our team?

giroud runs like someone is holding him back:mancini2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Runs like he's towing a bus.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> How does Wenger get a coat that is so long yet fits so well :lmao
> 
> He looks like a condom.


Ribbed, for extra pleasure


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

two very big league games next, liverpool and Spurs away


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> two very big league games next, liverpool and Spurs away


Bale, Dembele and :suarez2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You missed out our best player..


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Any injury returns for you tomorrow?
> 
> Fellaini is back from his ban so hopefully he'll be raring to go :mark:


Simpson is out with a broken toe. Williamson back from a ban, Don Cheadle and P Diddy's love child expected to play despite Valencia's attempts to cripple him. God knows what's going on with Ba, will be interesting if he's included. 

Have a very good record vs Everton at home, so I will continue to clutch that straw.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FA Cup :mark: time to give someone else a go Ashley :cashley

Hopefully we can start Sturridge in that game and save Mansfield from the ordeal of being mangled by :suarez1

Also he can get a good rest before the trip to Old Trafford :suarez2 :evra

Hope to see Round 2 of Fergie v Shelvey


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Spurs will probably take something off us and I'm never confident when we play that shower, it's their cup final.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Unless liverpool put in some masterful cup final like performance which they usually do at anfield we should beat them, spurs away in previous seasons has never struck me with fear but the way we are defending this year and the form bale is in and spurs have a very solid midfield in all areas it could be tricky.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Spurs will probably take something off us and I'm never confident when we play that shower, it's their cup final.


We seem to bend over whenever we play you lot at home. In recent years anyway. Hopefully after picking up that win at Old Trafford earlier in the season it can spur the players on to do it at home for the first time in 10 or so years. We will certainly be up for it. But I have no doubt Man Utd will too.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's the spurs midfield that would worry me more than Bale. city and Chelsea got away without having to face Dembele, we will have to play him 3 times this season. Him and Sandro are great players.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

take atleast 12 points from the 18 against city, chelsea, spurs, pool, arsenal and everton and we'll be well on our way. Obviously could be a draw or two in there but i'm to lazy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah, they have formed an unbelievable partnership. Both so fucking strong. With Lennon on the form of his life at the moment and Bale hopefully on form, it will be a great game. I am hoping by then we have Assou-Ekotto back at left back as we have desperately missed him and it allows Vertonghen to start at centre half which is clearly his best position. Also, the addition of Lloris has helped massively, what a goalkeeper he is, still can't believe he's at Spurs!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

great bit of play here


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool always elevate against United. Still think we should beat them at OT. Spurs we'll struggle against, although we'll have more pace in the side than we did at OT, them beating us at OT will give them a ton of confidence, we normally always have the edge over them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopefully valencia will show up against one of them.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






:redknapp


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^:terry at that West Ham fan

Just for those of you who want to know what became of the legendary "better than Frank Lampard" Scotty Canham

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Canham


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Wigan dominate and United score. Lucky:disdrogba


Not sure what match you were watching :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ I missed that post, fuck me :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Spurs will probably take something off us and I'm never confident when we play that shower, *it's their cup final.*


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm guessing the post was sarcastic, if not errr....

0 Shots on target = DOMINATION


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


Is there a more meaningful fixture for you?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Is there a more meaningful fixture for you?


The derby.

Or the actual cup finals we tend to play in.

Not saying it doesn't mean a bit more against you lot but "our cup final" is way off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> The derby.
> 
> Or the actual cup finals we tend to play in.
> 
> Not saying it doesn't mean a bit more against you lot but "our cup final" is way off.


Fair enough then. Most of the Liverpool supporters I know would much rather beat us than Everton. Different strokes.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man U may have deserved to win comfortably, but those were some of the softest goals you will see all season. 2/3 would be ok, but every single goal had some luck to it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Fair enough then. Most of the Liverpool supporters I know would much rather beat us than Everton. Different strokes.


Because they're cunts! (Y)


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Fair enough then. Most of the Liverpool supporters I know would much rather beat us than Everton. Different strokes.


I'd rather beat United anyway because I hate them, Liverpool fans who are actually Scousers would probably feel differently though as they live and work with Everton fans. I actually like Everton as a club and think their fans are decent and seem sound enough.



Purple Aki said:


> Because they're cunts! (Y)


Well, most of them anyway :downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Because they're cunts! (Y)


This is true.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pulis with the great "they've spent more money than us" excuse. How very droll. 

Considering Stokes net spend is something like £70 million during the last few years I don't think that excuse is going to fly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fully expecting chelsea to hit QPR for atleast 5 or 6 tomorrow, anything that will help send them down :fergie.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tom Ince deal 90% done. £4m very close to being agreed. #LFC


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fabio needs to get out of that shithole. I don't know why we sent him there anyway after the Macheda loan deal. Hopefully Park gets a move away from there too, he could probably still do a job for a mid/lower mid Premier League club.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fabio should be recalled if possible and either used at united or give him a meaningful loan maybe to someone like wigan, his injury problems are a problem though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Fair enough then. Most of the Liverpool supporters I know would much rather beat us than Everton. Different strokes.


I'd rather beat United than Everton but thats purely b/c living in Australia you get the worst of the bandwagoning United twats who wouldn't be able to tell the difference between Welbeck and Chicarito :side: Add to it that I honestly don't know any Everton fans, while United fans are a dime a dozen means that for bantering reasons i'd prefer to win over United.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL at Lolerpool buying back Tom Ince and gettin excited....How much did ye sell him for 12 months ago?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

35% sell on fee bitch bama

So that's only like 2.7 million 

At least we aren't ponying up 15 mill for Zaha :jordan


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Zaha guy will be a humongous flop.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> LOL at Lolerpool buying back Tom Ince and gettin excited....How much did ye sell him for 12 months ago?


still better than Fergie buying Bebe for 7.5 mil back in the day :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> still better than Fergie buying Bebe for 7.5 mil back in the day :troll


Pff, everyone knows that was a bung dressed up as a transfer :arry Bebe just got taken along for the ride.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

im confused by pulis' comments after the game. the difference wasn't the spending power. the difference was one team tried to win the game. this was not stoke. timewasting 10 minutes in, having everyone behind the ball from the very first minute. you cannot have any complaints when you go 1-0 and keep everyone behind the ball still. 2-0? no change. to say you got beat by being outclassed when you didn't even turn up for anything other than a 0-0 draw is ridiculous.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't Stoke have something like 70 million in expenditure over the last few years? Think they could make an actual football team with that kind of dosh.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> The derby.
> 
> Or the actual cup finals we tend to play in.
> 
> Not saying it doesn't mean a bit more against you lot but "our cup final" is way off.


You have no sense of humour whatsoever. All I ever see is you whinging about something. It's only banter, why not say something like "I enjoyed the run of 'cup finals' where we regularly smashed you." Must be horrific having to always eat your chips covered in piss.

Plus it's only in Liverpool where is the Everton game a bigger game than United/Liverpool, which means there's more fans around the country who support Liverpool that'd rather beat United than Everton.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal got lucky.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is it necessary for us to eat our chip covered in piss? No. But it's sterile and I like the taste*


*Totally didn't rip that off of dodgeball




edit: Saw this on the twitter

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...liverpool-fc-transfer-target-100252-23238037/

Oh how things could have been....:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Don't Stoke have something like 70 million in expenditure over the last few years? Think they could make an actual football team with that kind of dosh.


something around that value. sitting back very rarely works against any team really. reading did it best for 90 minutes but THE DARK GARETH rose above hate to win it.

i'd love to see a montage of barry's passing yesterday. like a young xavi. was probably the best game i'd seen him play, picked up silva's slack and was just immense. deserves some praise for being our best midfielder the whole season.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Southampton played very well and were unlucky to not get all 3. I hope that they can stay up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Funny how Carrick and Barry are often United and City's most criticised players (usually from those who don't have a clue what they're on about) but yet they've been the best midfielders in both teams this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

carrick has always been good. it's just fun to wind up renegate. barry has been outstanding. held together the midfield, but always gets judged on THAT performance vs germany. probably not up to the pace of champions league, but for the league, he's been one of our best signings. he was the unsung hero of our team last season, yaya got all the praise, but barry was just as important.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










fpalm


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't believe that young black kid would want a picture with Diouf.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao Fucking hell!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:carrick has been his usual excellent post October self this season but he's showing his more creative side with RVP in the side, they have this understanding, RVP will move into space/make a run and Carrick will pick him out every time.

Credit to FAT GARETH, he had a really good game against Stoke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> carrick has always been good. it's just fun to wind up renegate. barry has been outstanding. held together the midfield, but always gets judged on THAT performance vs germany. probably not up to the pace of champions league, but for the league, he's been one of our best signings. he was the unsung hero of our team last season, yaya got all the praise, but barry was just as important.


Carrick fell out of love with a lot of United fans including myself in 2010 where he was absolutely terrible. He really just capitulated towards the end of that season and a lot of his mistakes cost us, in the league and especially in the Champions League. He was even dropped by Ferguson for the first and pretty much only time in his career. 

He's recovered unbelievably well though, and is now back to the player who was superb in 2006/2007 (Dat Roma game :mark, he's won me over again in a huge way. Still think he struggles against teams that press him constantly, Barca for example. He's pretty much our only midfielder who isn't a liability without the ball, his reading of the game is fantastic, probably why he's now limited to a more defensive role. If we had a Sandro/Khedira/Busquets type beside him you'd probably see him get more involved with the ball. As it is, we're too reliant on him to hold, and it's the main reason we're so easy to attack.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *
> De Gea
> Jones/Rafael Vidic Evans Evra
> Young Carrick Cleverly Giggs
> RVP Hernandez​would make me confident. *




*Please play this team for the rest of the season with Rio/Vidic and the wingers rotating. That'd be boss. 2 Clean Sheets in a row btw. Rafael's come on so much this season, especially in his defensive game. Evans is such a class defender right now compared to a few years ago when he was abysmal. I hope Rooney doesn't came straight back into that team but it's probably inevitable he will in some capacity. Just stick him on the wing. This RVP/Hernandez partnership has looked majestic at every chance. 4 goals vs Wigan and 2 vs Newcastle which should have been more. *



93.20 said:


> dzeko scores, takes off his shirt to reveal 'happy new year'. gets booked.
> 
> god that really is just a fucking farcical rule.


*Would have got away with it if he just lifted it over his head and didn't take it off.

British Media are funny. City batter Stoke and suddenly they're a great team again. Not trying to take anything away from City but how quickly they change tune based on a result to result basis is always amusing. Stoke always get thumped on away games in Manchester. No confidence they can can ever take anything from there. City didn't look great though, especially Barry. *


Expectnomercy316 said:


> Pathetic from Arsenal. We might struggle for 4th if we continue to perform like that. That was as bad as Bradford:kenny
> 
> trying to suck up to walcott has cost us the game.


*4th? lol. You're getting 6th at best unless you sign some real quality this month and lol @ the idea of that.*


Irish Jet said:


> Carrick fell out of love with a lot of United fans including myself in 2010 where he was absolutely terrible. He really just capitulated towards the end of that season and a lot of his mistakes cost us, in the league and especially in the Champions League. He was even dropped by Ferguson for the first and pretty much only time in his career.
> 
> He's recovered unbelievably well though, and is now back to the player who was superb in 2006/2007 (Dat Roma game :mark, he's won me over again in a huge way. Still think he struggles against teams that press him constantly, Barca for example. He's pretty much our only midfielder who isn't a liability without the ball, his reading of the game is fantastic, probably why he's now limited to a more defensive role. If we had a Sandro/Khedira/Busquets type beside him you'd probably see him get more involved with the ball. As it is, we're too reliant on him to hold, and it's the main reason we're so easy to attack.


*My biggest problem with Carrick is that he doesn't give the defence the cover they need sometimes and it's too easy for teams to pass through him. On the ball he's faultless the majority of the time.

*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The days of good defending are well and truly dead, goals, goals, goals.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *Please play this team for the rest of the season with Rio/Vidic and the wingers rotating. That'd be boss. 2 Clean Sheets in a row btw. Rafael's come on so much this season, especially in his defensive game. Evans is such a class defender right now compared to a few years ago when he was abysmal. I hope Rooney doesn't came straight back into that team but it's probably inevitable he will in some capacity. Just stick him on the wing. This RVP/Hernandez partnership has looked majestic at every chance. 4 goals vs Wigan and 2 vs Newcastle which should have been more. *
> 
> 
> *Would have got away with it if he just lifted it over his head and didn't take it off.
> 
> British Media are funny. City batter Stoke and suddenly they're a great team again. Not trying to take anything away from City but how quickly they change tune based on a result to result basis is always amusing. Stoke always get thumped on away games in Manchester. No confidence they can can ever take anything from there. City didn't look great though, especially Barry. *
> 
> *4th? lol. You're getting 6th at best unless you sign some real quality this month and lol @ the idea of that.*
> 
> 
> *My biggest problem with Carrick is that he doesn't give the defence the cover they need sometimes and it's too easy for teams to pass through him. On the ball he's faultless the majority of the time.
> 
> *


He's the only one with the discipline to cover though. He's pretty much the only one helping out the defense at all. I like Cleverley, particularly with his recent form, but he's one of the worst CM's I've ever seen without the ball. He's more suited to a 3 man midfield, as are all of our other midfielders, they all put a ton of pressure on Carrick to cover for them.

Agree with keeping that team for now, although we'll never have a settled first 11 this season, Christ we haven't really had one for years. Obviously once Rooney gets back he'll get chances and will probably play his way back up front. To be fair, his partnership with RVP was pretty great too when both were playing well. Love Hernandez though, always feel he will score every time he plays.

I'd certainly give Anderson his chance once he gets back, probably rotate him with Cleverley. He was so good in the limited chances he was given this season, if he can stay at that level he has to play. 

If Jones gets picked of Rafa consistently I might strangle a baby.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> The days of good defending are well and truly dead, goals, goals, goals.


Agreed. The days of good defending is slowly fading away, especially in the EPL. Around 5-7 years ago you could name many great defenders, now you can only name a few.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There's still some part in me that wants to believe that wenger has still got it in him,but the tactics and gameplans he has laid out especially this season have been nothing short of patheitc.There are so many things that need working on.Just look at yesterday's game,playing walcott as a central striker.His gameplan was to put in crosses from the wings,that's all what we were doing all game with only theo in the box and he's not the one to get on the end of crossed.Then when giroud came on,we were attacking through the middle when infact we should be putting crosses in for him.We had one shot on target the whole game,and literally didn't test the keeper once.Don't think Wenger and steve bould get along too much,and steve bould has a very different game plan,but is only keeping up with wenger since he's the boss.Ivan gazidis is taking the mick out of the Arsenal fans right in front of them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Queens Park Rangers boss Harry Redknapp says only "a real dope" would fail as manager of west London rivals Chelsea.

Ahead of Wednesday's game between the sides he said: "You'd have to be a real dope to mess it up with [the likes of] Eden Hazard, Juan Mata, Frank Lampard.

"He [Rafael Benitez] has walked into a squad of players there who are Champions League winners - you've got a chance, haven't you?"

:lmao

Rafa/AVB/RDM BERRIED

:arry


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafa ain't failed yet :terry

If he's burying anyone then it's :avb2

:arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Queens Park Rangers boss Harry Redknapp says only "a real dope" would fail as manager of west London rivals Chelsea.
> 
> Ahead of Wednesday's game between the sides he said: "You'd have to be a real dope to mess it up with [the likes of] Eden Hazard, Juan Mata, Frank Lampard.
> 
> "He [Rafael Benitez] has walked into a squad of players there who are *Champions League winners* - you've got a chance, haven't you?"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Rafa/AVB/RDM BERRIED
> 
> :arry


Thanks to RDM :durant3 ......and AVB :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's been sticking the knife into AVB since he left.

"We were building something special, now that Spurs sqaud's ready to challenge for the title"

:arry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Samoon said:


> Agreed. The days of good defending is slowly fading away, especially in the EPL. Around 5-7 years ago you could name many great defenders, now you can only name a few.


It's true 5 years ago today the top 3 teams in goals conceded were

Man Utd - 11
Liverpool 13
Arsenal & Chelsea - 16

Worst 3

Sunderland - 40
Reading - 44
Derby - 46

This Season

Top 3

Chelsea - 18 (Played 2 games less)
Man City 19
Stoke - 20

Worst 3

Wigan - 39
Reading - 40
Aston Villa -41

Interesting the Defensive standards at the bottom end of the table are improving but that's such a big shift at the top in the space of just 5 years


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

To be fair that Derby team was historically bad.

Defending has gone to fuck though. Shit's turning into the NFL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Because they're cunts! (Y)












:suarez1

Also like Rush and DwayneAustin said I rather beat United than Everton but yeah like them it's probably due to being outside of Liverpool so not knowing a great deal of Everton fans. thus not having to deal with their shit, Whereas Damn near every other footy fan I know supports Man U. 



Anark said:


> fpalm


:lmao. Just :lmao



danny_boy said:


> It's true 5 years ago today the top 3 teams in goals conceded were
> 
> Man Utd - 11
> Liverpool 13
> Arsenal & Chelsea - 16
> 
> Worst 3
> 
> Sunderland - 40
> Reading - 44
> Derby - 46
> 
> This Season
> 
> Top 3
> 
> Chelsea - 18 (Played 2 games less)
> Man City 19
> Stoke - 20
> 
> Worst 3
> 
> Wigan - 39
> Reading - 40
> Aston Villa -41
> 
> Interesting the Defensive standards at the bottom end of the table are improving but that's such a big shift at the top in the space of just 5 years


Guess to some extent the smaller/Mid table teams improving has something to do with all but defending is pretty bad too. Even between the top level teams last year the scorelines where pretty incredible

Man U 8 - 2 Arsenal
Man City 6 - 1 Man U 
Man U 3 - 1 Chelsea 
Arsenal 5 - 3 Chelsea 
Spurs 4 - 0 Liverpool 
Arsenal 3 - 3 Chelsea 
Man U 4 - 4 Everton 
Man City 5 - 1 Spurs

Probably some more but can't think of them. Not to mention I remeber for the first month or two City and Man U were basically like Barca/Madrid in the BPL. Ran through everyone with ease.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Defensive standards dropping, or the attacking and execution getting better? Some of the goals this season have been fapworthy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

there's more dilution of the class players. practically every team has at least 1 good-very good player in their ranks. before the talent only went to about 4 clubs. now you're seeing swansea signing some very good players, the competition is now practically referred to as a top 6, etc etc. the standards across all teams in england have risen because there is more money available to all clubs, and even more coming in with the massive tv deals. the premier league just has a collection of very good through to world class players, and those players are more spread out.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

what Kiz said and also I think compared to 5 years ago more Prem teams are playing either a more Attacking and Open game or the "Spanish" way of playing in which a defender often misplaces a pass straight to an opposition attacker and they go on to to score


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Defensive standards dropping, or the attacking and execution getting better? Some of the goals this season have been fapworthy.


Maybe the attack is getting better but the defending is definitely worse. Some of the defending this season has been quite embarrasing to watch.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> It's true 5 years ago today the top 3 teams in goals conceded were
> 
> Man Utd - 11
> Liverpool 13
> Arsenal & Chelsea - 16
> 
> Worst 3
> 
> Sunderland - 40
> Reading - 44
> Derby - 46
> 
> This Season
> 
> Top 3
> 
> Chelsea - 18 (Played 2 games less)
> Man City 19
> Stoke - 20
> 
> Worst 3
> 
> Wigan - 39
> Reading - 40
> Aston Villa -41
> 
> Interesting the Defensive standards at the bottom end of the table are improving but that's such a big shift at the top in the space of just 5 years


I believe that part of the reason for this is that premier league players can't get away with as many hard tackles as they could in the past, therefore more defenders are likely to back off and jockey a good dribbler and allow him more space and freedom. 

Defending in this league has generally always been about physicality (to a point), passion and bravery as opposed to great positioning (obviously there are exceptions) and reading of the game. Premier league defenders are just going to have to move with the times, which is a good thing because it can only help the development of young English defenders who are potential candidates for the national team.

I'm sure there are other reasons as well, possibly including the recent influx of top class forwards that base their games on beating defenders with ease. Skill and pace are exceptionally hard to defend against.

EDIT- I've also got to point out that the improvement at the bottom end of the league for conceeding goals isn't significant enough to really take notice of, especially if we're going by percentages.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Does anyone here think there is ANY truth at all in the Ronaldo back too Man United rumours or am i dreaming?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the 04-05 Chelsea team conceded 15 goals all season. Half way through this season every team has conceded more


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle United FC ‏@NUFCOfficial
#NUFC have given Demba Ba permission to speak to Chelsea. As a result he won't be included in tonight's squad. More on http://nufc.co.uk 

:Cisse

First home game of the season that I'm missing tonight. Gutted. But finally Cisse gets to play in the middle. Please just bring an end to the whole situation.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Forward play is improving, and somewhat contributing to the decline of defending, but having said that, Man United had a better front 4 a few years back than they do now, and a far better defence, defenders are getting worse. Testament to Fergie having got a team with such a poor defence 7 points clear at Christmas.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Newcastle United FC ‏@NUFCOfficial
> #NUFC have given Demba Ba permission to speak to Chelsea. As a result he won't be included in tonight's squad. More on http://nufc.co.uk


BAgain


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Does anyone here think there is ANY truth at all in the Ronaldo back too Man United rumours or am i dreaming?


Yes your dreaming :fergie. I have no doubts he may want to return but I REALLY doubt United would want afford him. Unless he loves Man U enough to take a really big wage cut.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Newcastle United FC ‏@NUFCOfficial
> #NUFC have given Demba Ba permission to speak to Chelsea. As a result he won't be included in tonight's squad. More on http://nufc.co.uk


:neuer I'm just after replacing Torres with Ba in my fantasy team a few hours ago, and now Ba could see himself on Chelsea's bench playing second fiddle to Torres. 

Why do I play this game? :kenny

Edit: Maybe I'll just buy this guy instead

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/liverpool-complete-sturridge-signing

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :suarez1
> 
> Also like Rush and DwayneAustin said I rather beat United than Everton but yeah like them it's probably due to being outside of Liverpool so not knowing a great deal of Everton fans. thus not having to deal with their shit, Whereas Damn near every other footy fan I know supports Man U.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AndreBaker said:


> Defending in this league has generally always been about *physicality (to a point), passion and bravery* as opposed to great positioning (obviously there are exceptions) and reading of the game. Premier league defenders are just going to have to move with the times, which is a good thing because it can only help the development of young English defenders who are potential candidates for the national team.


:darkbarry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






The latest 17 year old 'wonderkid' from Everton has just signed his first pro contract with the club.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

With some good coaching and hard work that kid could be the next Danny Cadamarteri.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm hoping for the new Franny Jeffers :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Joint top with Rush in the Fantasy League for December.


Grrrrr. :darkbarry*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba to Chelsea seemed the obvious bet. He has a big entourage to take care of and when you add in the big wages, and City and United¿s strikeforce it was always going to be the West Londoners. Strange when they have Lukaku maturing nicely but the Belgian probably needs at least another season or two of developing before being ready and unlike Arsenal, Chelsea can afford not to throw their prospects into the deep end straightaway. It does beg the question, Ba is an out and out CF, so is Torres, neither will play on the wing and will they be happy rotating? Is it the beginning of the end for the Spaniard who struggled to compete against an aging Drogba let alone a player in his prime? Just when there were genuine signs of revival instead of the forced ones from pundits after a random good display. Penny for Chelsea fan¿s thoughts?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> I'm hoping for the new Franny Jeffers :mark:


Ah yes Franny Jeffers, the original Fox in the Box


----------



## Joel

Made such an school boy error yesterday not capping RvP. Would be sitting on 69 points for the gameweek with Mata and Cole to play tonight. Left Rafael on the bench instead of Gibbs and Rafael goes and gets a cleansheet :downing :downing

Capped Mata, so I hope he rapes QPR with a hattrick and two assists to make me feel better. C'mon JUAN :mata



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Ba to Chelsea seemed the obvious bet. He has a big entourage to take care of and when you add in the big wages, and City and United¿s strikeforce it was always going to be the West Londoners. Strange when they have Lukaku maturing nicely but the Belgian probably needs at least another season or two of developing before being ready and unlike Arsenal, Chelsea can afford not to throw their prospects into the deep end straightaway. It does beg the question, Ba is an out and out CF, so is Torres, neither will play on the wing and will they be happy rotating? Is it the beginning of the end for the Spaniard who struggled to compete against an aging Drogba let alone a player in his prime? Just when there were genuine signs of revival instead of the forced ones from pundits after a random good display. Penny for Chelsea fan¿s thoughts?


Ba coming in is good. Seems we'll be paying more than £7m because of his entourage. As long as it's not more than £15m, I'll be happy.

Obviously in the summer we must get a top name, with hopefully #9 going out. We know who I want, so there is no point going on about it. But Ba for now will be good (hopefully).


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

so wenger has admitted that the squad is short.i cannot believe that he didn't think that before the season started.although i'm desperate for afc to sign another 2 forward players,but my no1 target has to be fellani. if it means we have to spend 25m then so be it.it's no coincidence to me that our midfield had way more power to it's engine when diaby was in the team earlier this season.because we can't rely on him week in week out wenger must go and get a fellani who can sit in that midfield and drive the game forward for us.i feel for the likes of cazorla,podolski because i think the demands of the prem lge has been too much for them.i mean,2 to 3 games a week with no reasonable cover to give them a break as caught up with them and for their first season they have done well.the pace of our game in the final third is the worsat i've seen from a wenger side this season.the likes of vieira,petit,even flamini with their powerful displays made it easier for our more forward productive players to get on with it. the only player i thought give their all last night was wilshere himself. he needs that powerful figure alongside him so arsenal can drive their football philosophy with speed and purpose.it's now time to act mr wenger.


But Wenger also said that this squad was one of the best squads he ever had. He needs to make up his mindfpalm Perhaps, the poor results have led him to re-evaluate that statement.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Ba to Chelsea seemed the obvious bet. He has a big entourage to take care of and when you add in the big wages, and City and United¿s strikeforce it was always going to be the West Londoners. Strange when they have Lukaku maturing nicely but the Belgian probably needs at least another season or two of developing before being ready and unlike Arsenal, Chelsea can afford not to throw their prospects into the deep end straightaway. It does beg the question, Ba is an out and out CF, so is Torres, neither will play on the wing and will they be happy rotating? Is it the beginning of the end for the Spaniard who struggled to compete against an aging Drogba let alone a player in his prime? Just when there were genuine signs of revival instead of the forced ones from pundits after a random good display. Penny for Chelsea fan¿s thoughts?


Overall I'm happy with the deal of (effectively) Sturridge out and Ba in, especially if we get a few millions out of it (not sure how much the Ba deal will end up at). 

How well it works will depend on how willing Benitez/those in higher places are to allow the best striker to play. Torres will not be happy about being left out if it happens, but he will understand a lot more than Ba will. If we leave Ba out he'll be far more prone to sulking and will be a negative and divisive presence in the dressing room.

I'm not incredibly optimistic about Ba but I'm hopeful he can prove me wrong.



Joel said:


> Left Rafael on the bench instead of Gibbs and Rafael goes and gets a cleansheet :downing :downing


I transferred Rafael out of my team altogher :nando

But brought in O'brien :torres


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*RVP is nearly always my captain but I switched it up to Mata this week. :mata

Transferring Zabaleta back in worked out nicely though. My team is fucking boss right now even if I do say so myself. Monthly table positions are where it's all at :side:*


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Turnbull; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Bertrand; Luiz, Lampard; Moses, Oscar, Marin; Torres.
Subs: Hilario, Cole, Ferreira, Ramires, Mata, Hazard, Piazon. 

Marin lives!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I must be the only person in the world who didn't have RVP in his team, dat 14m price, but I finally bought him last night in preparation for his inevitable hattrick against us in a couple of weeks :rvp :downing



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC team v Sunderland: Reina, *Wisdom*, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Gerrard, Henderson, Lucas, Downing, Sterling, Suarez.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC subs v Sunderland: Jones, Sahin, Carragher, Suso, Allen, Shelvey, Robinson


Andre Wisdom out of nowhere rton glad to see Wisdom back again from wherever the fuck he was, but i'm not sure why Rodgers doesn't play Robinson whenever Enrique is out, he's more than capable. Although I can see why the right footed Glen Johnson is playing at leftback so he can stop the left footed Adam Johnson from cutting in to have a shot.

Hope the team can get a few goals tonight, thankfully this should be the last game we have such worries about goals as the dawn of the Sturridge Era will soon be upon us :brodgers


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn,:bron2 Hilario still plays for Chelski


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Capped Mata, so I hope he rapes QPR with a hattrick and two assists to make me feel better. C'mon JUAN :mata





Seabs said:


> *RVP is nearly always my captain but I switched it up to Mata this week. :mata*





God™ said:


> Turnbull; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Bertrand; Luiz, Lampard; Moses, Oscar, Marin; Torres.
> Subs: Hilario, Cole, Ferreira, Ramires, Mata, Hazard, Piazon.


:lmao

NEWCASTLE XI v Everton: Krul; Perch, Williamson, Coloccini, Santon; Tiote, Anita; Cisse, Marveaux, Obertan; Shola Ameobi.

EVERTON XI v Newcastle: Howard, Jagielka, Heitinga, Distin, Baines; Naismith, Neville, Osman, Pienaar; Fellaini; Jelavic.

Damn. If Cisse starts wide right that should be an instantly sackable offence.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

HA HA Newcastle's calendar has Demba Ba as their January picture, who is on Feb ?? but it dont look to good


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> :darkbarry


Ironically Villa have shipped 17 goals in four games. Like I said before, brave defending alone isn't going to cut it in the premier league anymore :side:

EDIT- Marin should have been sent off. Fuckin warz!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn, marin that should been red


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Marin is so lucky to stay on the pitch.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Marko Marin is a lucky, lucky boy. Yellow Card for a horribly tackle. Should have been red.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Fellaini performance against Man Utd at the start of the season is still the best individual performance I've seen so far this season


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't care what time in the match a tackle is made. That was as clear a red as they come and Marin should be off.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What's up with this it's to early bullshit, Boyata got sent off exactly the same time against Arsenal few years ago.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's a fucking disgraceful challenge.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cisse put out on the wing in favour of starting Ameobi up front :lmao.

edit: Actually didn't realize Newcastle had so many injuries.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ahh, Downing with a Rivaldo free kick!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pointless.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Demba WHO? 

:Cisse


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Made such an school boy error yesterday not capping RvP. Would be sitting on 69 points for the gameweek with Mata and Cole to play tonight. Left Rafael on the bench instead of Gibbs and Rafael goes and gets a cleansheet :downing :downing
> 
> Capped Mata, so I hope he rapes QPR with a hattrick and two assists to make me feel better. C'mon JUAN :mata


Switched my captain from Hernandez to Suarez. Deserve whatever punishment I get, disgusting decision.

DAT PAPISS

:Cisse

*missed that smiley being a regular


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle scored already lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba clearly holding Newcastle back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:sterling:sterling:sterling:sterling:sterling:sterling


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a goal by Sterling, and awesome pass by Suarez!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:sterling Gol Gol Gol Gol Gol 



Irish Jet said:


> Switched my captain from Hernandez to Suarez. Deserve whatever punishment I get, disgusting decision.


:suarez1 with the assist


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Krul with a good save from a Baines free kick.

Baines with another effort, should have done better.

Game on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Baines is so, so fucking good.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Outside the area, and probably not a foul, either.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

SUarez-...


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Switched my captain from Hernandez to Suarez. Deserve whatever punishment I get, disgusting decision.


A Goal and an Assist. Horrible decision right? :troll


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was Cuellar's mistake at Suarez's goal


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

great goal by suarez there


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man what a player Suarez is:suarez2


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why the fuck do we insist on playing this long ball shit to Torres and three midgets.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> A Goal and an Assist. Horrible decision right? :troll


He's decent.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:shocked:How the hell didn't Sunderland score there:


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Come on Chelsea, atleast score one goal before the half.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How this isn't 1-1 I don't know.

Fellaini had a great chance but took a touch instead of hitting it first time and it got blocked.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea are awful right now, why we didn't start Mata is a mystery to me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's been a shitty first half of passing for Chelsea


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I Curry I said:


> Chelsea are awful right now, why we didn't start Mata is a mystery to me.


Probably thought this was going to be easy enough without him...


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Phil Dowd is a useless fat wanker


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Awful, just awful.

Mata on, Marin off please.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Baines should be a #10. Fuck what a pass.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pretty toothless first half. Being overrun very easily in midfield and defensively poor. Going forward alright but missed two chances which should've been goals. Hoping for a second half turnaround similar in performance to chelsea or norwich (even if we did lose both of lose)


Cattermole back soon. Plz. Lack of any rumours linking us to midfielders is worrying too, crying out for people there and not just Cahill.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

AHHH, FUCK ME WHAT A GOAL


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking hell BAINES


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

God damnit Fergie, Sign Baines up already!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So world class.

Sign that man up. Sign him now now now.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Unbelievable strike from Baines.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LEIGHTON TWATTING BAINES HAHADKDKFMDOSJDODNJD


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leighton Baines :wilkins

If there's anybody who deserved a goal it was him, he has been superb


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *Joint top with Rush in the Fantasy League for December.
> 
> 
> Grrrrr. :darkbarry*


yeah but fucking Rafa fucked me over this week. dropping Mata, Hazard and Cole to the bench. What a cunt. Not to mention Tevez getting a junk 15 mins instead of missing altogether and i'm slowly starting my fall back down the fantasy rungs :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Baines has replaced :cashley as best leftback in the Prem. One of the best attacking fullbacks i've seen in a while, certainly in England anyway.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Holy christ at that strike. Blimey.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Other than Alba is their a better left back in Europe at the moment? Class.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez is just magical :suarez1

Baines goal was Riise-esque

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1

Gerrard racking up dem assists


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Gibbs:wenger


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We've already had more chances in the second half than the first half combined


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

SUAREZZZZZ HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He is simply amazing:suarez2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And to think I was questioning why we'd been linked with defenders this month. Holy fuck liverpool have just been walking through us tonight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dam what a save!!! I thought surely :torres would score


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Baines and Suarez tearing shit up for my FF team. Good week.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Switched my captain from Hernandez to Suarez. Deserve whatever punishment I get, disgusting decision.





Irish Jet said:


> Baines and Suarez tearing shit up for my FF team. Good week.


:suarez1

Been a good performance so far, really want Hendo to get a goal. He's been good tonight.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I got a question for you guys, who would you rather have Suarez or Michael Owen in his prime:hmm:


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hazard on!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I got a question for you guys, who would you rather have Suarez or Michael Owen in his prime:hmm:


:suarez1 easily


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mata better come on, the cunt 2nd to me in league has him as captain and Suarez as VC. 

:suarez2


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

O'brien, Benteke and Suarez as captain, not too shabby.

Chelsea could really do with mata right now, or Hazard popping up to justify his price tag.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn Naysmith is awful, need to get him out and get vic in!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Where the fuck is Mata?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ He's on!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I got a question for you guys, who would you rather have Suarez or Michael Owen in his prime:hmm:


Couldnt we have both :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn Naysmith is awful, need to get him out and get vic in!


Are you that voice in David Moyes' head?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BIG VIC


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good man Rafa.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Carra getting dem sentimental appearances lately to break some records :carra


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn Naysmith is awful, need to get him out and get vic in!


Damn:ribery


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I bet we lose this.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck my life


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol, we're fucked.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

QPR beating Chelsea? :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I couldn't see whether it was in on my stream, then it showed Wright Phillips all dejected looking and I was like fuck, then Taarabt jumps on his back and I'm all like :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Are you that voice in David Moyes' head?


yes, lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:terry :terry :terry :terry :terry


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:arry Well well, this wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Could Gale be more biased against Chelsea?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FUck off QPR


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ahh Joe Allen. Just missed and then denied his first goal in the space of 3 mins :lol:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Taarabt has a ton of class about him. Gets called overrated so much he's underrated.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joe Allen just can't catch a break tonight in front of goal


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This must be the lowest of the lows :bron3


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Taarabt has a ton of class about him. Gets called overrated so much he's underrated.


He has so much technical ability, just needs to use it better sometimes.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Benitez has cost us this match. Embarrassing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Benitez to get sacked


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

#Rafaout


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A VERY FUCKING HAPPY NEW YEAR

:arry

And the best is yet to come with some wheeling, dealing and sexual healing.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking abysmal from Chelsea.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

QPR fans signing: "Play us every week, play us every week" 

:terry1


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bizarre team selection by Rafa. Amazing result considering the form of both sides, but fair play to QPR, they actually showed some desire and will to win for a change.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well then...


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking :torres why can't just retire!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The lads were fantastic, 'triffic. :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ohh fucking hell :lol :lol, fucking QPR at home wow.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great performance once again. The team actually has a cutting edge at last it seems.

3 goals.
Clean sheet.
Suarez rampant.
Gerrard regaining form.
Sturridge in.
Joe Cole on his way.

Good day

Oh and :terry at Chelsea losing


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's the short-lived Rafalution over and done with then?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Fucking :torres why can't just retire!


Wasn't all his fault


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Clearly Rafa told QPR that if they bend over backwards for us he reward them with a win against Chelsea. 

So Liverpool won
QPR get a win 
Torres & Rafa's plan to kill Chelsea is still in full affect

Everyone wins :arry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

what the hell is santon doing, all he needed to do was pass to Cisse and it would been 2-2!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:bron3 No hope for the league now.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We deserved to lose. The gamble didn't pay off. We looked toothless in attack from the outset. 
Torres was terrible as usual, Moses simply didn't come into the game, Marin was even lucky to be on the pitch after the fourth minute. Luiz was dreadful. Lampard didn't contribute much, Oscar tried to create things but no one was in his aid. Defence looked okay. Of all the players, only Ivanovic cared. Our motm.

No chance in hell we're going to challenge for the title after this. Huge huge blow. 

I'd have started with Mata and Hazard then take them off later in the game when we're comfortably ahead. 

Sign some striker already and take Torres off my TV. Get a decent mid and send Luiz to the bench. Horrible performance, worst of the season. fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lil Bow Wow just come on for Newcastle.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In what world is it logical to rest both of your best attacking players in a match you have to win, even if it is against QPR? It's not like we've got a crucial fixture against United or City on the weekend. And then he waits 70 minutes to bring on our best player and by then it's too late.

Also, Torres is fucking shit (still). I'd take fucking Chamakh over that useless cunt.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

CHELOLSEA


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is it just me or does Nile Ranger look a little... feminine?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> Could Gale be more biased against Chelsea?


He needs a bullet in the head.



God™ said:


> Benitez has cost us this match. Embarrassing.


Man, that team should have been good enough to beat QPR. Just a incredbily shit performance.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Poor poor performance tonight. Liverpool were good but we gave them far too much room to let them do their thing. Rose was at fault for the first goal but can't call him after the season he's had. Need strengthening in defense and midfield for sure. Not arsed about a striker except maybe Gary Hooper. Shouldn't be our focus when we have campbell, wickham and i guess saha. Cattermole still isnt back for a month and he's a massive miss. West Ham and Wigan next are winnable at least if we do like we did vs Spurs & City and not tonight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

When Benitez took over they were 4 points off the top of the table, now they are 14 :fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chelolsea vs arsenalol in a few weeks


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Baines bossing it with the MOTM award on Sky


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I almost cried the other day as I had £20 on Arsenal to score two or more against Southampton and I see Gervinho/Ramsey coming on :lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fellaini is a monster, not letting Newcastle out of their box.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking get in!! 

Game over, happy days.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> When Benitez took over they were 4 points off the top of the table, now they are 14 :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United win. 

Chelsea lose at home to QPR.

88 FF points. A good week.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Man, that team should have been good enough to beat QPR. Just a incredbily shit performance.


No doubt it was but even against Everton we looked bad. We were lucky to win that match. At the very least you would expect one of Hazard or Mata to start. I don't see the point in messing with something that's working. Gale is a prick but he was right about one thing, we should have started with our best attackers and taken them off when the match was comfortably in the bag. You can't expect Marin, Moses and Oscar to have the same continuity as our regular attack, especially with dipshit Torres in front of them.

We don't have the luxury of changing the team so much at this point in the season. We don't have a van Persie or a Hernandez to come off the bench and save us if we're in trouble and that's why United are 14 points clear of us.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man Newcastle supporters are crazy as hell, they look like they about to riot.

Joey Barton: "The first day's the toughest, no doubt about it. They march you in, hand you your uniform and force you to pose for the photographer while loads of fat, tattooed, skinheads shout abuse at you. That's when you know it's for real. A whole life blown away in the blink of an eye. Nothing left but all the time in the world to think about it. That's when it hits home. That's when you realise you've signed for Newcastle."


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

AGENT RAFA


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Purple Aki said:


> Lil Bow Wow just come on for Newcastle.


Imao i laughed my ass off Imao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man. Giving Pardrew that 8 year contract is biting Newcastle in the ass now :lol. To think this time last year they were right up there with the champions league crew. Now they are two points off the relegation spots. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

9 defeats in 11. Christ. 

4 players at least needed, and what are the chances of that? The fact we had to bring fucking Nile Ranger on should have alarm bells ringing. And Santon, hang your head in shame. Cost us a goal at both ends. Great performance on your birthday, lad :sad:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man. Giving Pardrew that 8 year contract is biting Newcastle in the ass now :lol. To think this time last year they were right up there with the champions league crew. Now they are two points off the relegation spots. Crazy stuff.


*It's West ham all over again, his first season in premier league he took them to Uefa cup. And half trough second season they fired his ass. his just bad as Mark Hughes! *


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Last year Alan Pardew said that Newcastle United were in a completely different league to Everton. This time in 6 months, he may be right.

Good win for us tonight. They all put in a shift. What a goal by Baines and a very good team goal for the second. Moyes will hopefully put Anichebe on for Naismith now, on their current form.

I can't say I like Pardew, but I respect Newcastle for days of old. Glad we beat them as I would any team, but despite of silly remarks from their manager I don't really hope they go do down. I don't think they will either.

Tiote got away with a bit pulling Naismith down in the box. 

Good win. I used to say it's always good when a side is able to come back from behind and get the win, but when you've won 20 points from going behind then first things that should be looked at is how often you go behind. I would love to see a clean sheet for us soon, hopefully against Cheltenham and Swans at home.

Hope Anichebe and Neville are okay. Sick when players clash heads like that.




Expectnomercy316 said:


> what the hell is santon doing, all he needed to do was pass to Cisse and it would been 2-2!


I know mate. When he went through I was convinced he would square it. Would Cisse have been offside I can't really remember? Crazy though, to have been one on one with the keeper in that situation and end up just hitting it at him.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:javy Chelsea needs a player like this guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Easy, and funny, as it would be to blame Rafa for rotating, the blame is surely on the players. Chelsea are at home and resting two players against QPR, who are dead last and fucking shit.

Chelsea had more than enough on the pitch to win that. The blame lies with the players, in my opinion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That marin tackle ffs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Thanks cunt


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Anyone else digging this wooly jumper? :brodgers apparently he's a wrestling fan too

I guess we'll be retiring the number 10 as a sign of respect to Joe Cole when he leaves. YNWA Joe


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> Easy, and funny, as it would be to blame Rafa for rotating, the blame is surely on the players. Chelsea are at home and resting two players against QPR, who are dead last and fucking shit.
> 
> Chelsea had more than enough on the pitch to win that. The blame lies with the players, in my opinion.


For this game yes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sturridge the new messiah then?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Sturridge the new messiah then?


He will be when he scores against you guys in 2 weeks time :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He will be when he scores against you guys in 2 weeks time :brodgers


Everyone scores against us :fergie.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Luiz with one of the worst performances I've seen in a while for Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Everyone scores against us :fergie.


Touché :kenny


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™;12448097 said:


> Of all the players, only Ivanovic cared. Our motm.


Cared so much that he continuously wasted good chances to create somethig, by booting the ball over the crossbar a good 3 or 4 times.

Everyone was absolutely shocking. Not one player in blue can hold their head up.

Don't get me started on Turnbull's positioning for the goal. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Brilliant stuff right there :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I just can't quit you.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

love HENDO


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

SWP never celebrated because he was once paid 70K to sit on the bench at Chelsea lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The QPR tweets are amazing :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



King Kenny said:


> love HENDO


Still have no idea what this guy does on a football field. The likes of him and Cleverley are just so cookie cutter.

Manc abuse incoming no doubt.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Still have no idea what this guy does on a football field. The likes of him and Cleverley are just so cookie cutter.
> 
> Manc abuse incoming no doubt.


Apart from the last few games I would agree with you but recently Henderson has actually been useful on the pitch. Before hand he just used to run around. Literally. He would run at somebody then sort of go out of his way not to tackle them and he was terrified of getting the ball. Last few weeks though he has been getting about and putting in tackles, picking up the ball and being productive. Still a while off being quality but baby steps and all that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Still have no idea what this guy does on a football field. The likes of him and Cleverley are just so cookie cutter.
> 
> Manc abuse incoming no doubt.


He does this 










:side:

Seriously though when it comes to Hendo i'd say the fact that people know he's playing nowadays must mean he's doing something right. Seriously when he first joined us there were times people would sit through a whole 90 minute match and would be shocked to hear he was playing. The guy isn't the best player in the world but frankly at least he's showing signs of improvement if nothing else.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

HENDO played very well today imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm beginning to trust Hendo a lot more than I trust Shelvey, that's for sure. I don't think I would have said that a few months ago. Just goes to show how well Hendo has applied himself this season and that he's winning over some of his doubters with his performances.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Still have no idea what this guy does on a football field. The likes of him and Cleverley are just so cookie cutter.
> 
> Manc abuse incoming no doubt.


He's improving slowly and he's now playing okay to good, as opposed to just existing on the field. He's not going to be a player that you think will win you a game, but at the same time you can trust he can do a job for you. 



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm beginning to trust Hendo a lot more than I trust Shelvey, that's for sure. I don't think I would have said that a few months ago. Just goes to show how well Hendo has applied himself this season and that he's winning over some of his doubters with his performances.


I've been saying that for ages. Hendo is a better player than Shelvey, who i don't rate in the slightest.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



King Kenny said:


>


:bron4


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

just when they were getting their confidence up too. how sad. dat swp easing pressure for 2nd. good lad.

suarez deciding to hit the back of the net this season is quite frankly frightening. will go close to the 30 mark imo. dare i say only 7 points off 4th too 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Awesome stuff against Sunderland. On the hendo topic, the guy has a great attitude as he never complains and has fought hard for his position. Now time for united match. It'll be tough but we usually do well against them. Didn't watch last few games because I've been on holidays and can't wait to watch united match. I'm guessing Sturridge will start.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> just when they were getting their confidence up too. how sad. dat swp easing pressure for 2nd. good lad.
> 
> suarez deciding to hit the back of the net this season is quite frankly frightening. will go close to the 30 mark imo. *dare i say only 7 points off 4th too 8*D*


That's just cruel, getting their spirits up before United smash them around Old Trafford. Yeah, 'Pool fans, I'm very cocky when the match is weeks away. It's when it's a day or two away I tend to get scared....










:fergie Sure ya will, Fabio, sure ya will....


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopefully Sturridge makes his debut in the FA cup game in a few days. A nice easy win over Mansfield to keep the momentum going until the United game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










go for it, pump yourself up by all means.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FA Cup is all we've got left now for this season


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cleverley is a good footballer but I have no idea what he excels in. He's capable of tackling and picking out a pass but he's nothing more than good/alright at either of them. He's got a couple of goals this year but still misses chances that Hawking would score. He is good at playing at a fast tempo though, if a little risky, especially when paired with Anderson.

I certainly see him more in the Nicky Butt role, not comparing their abilities - just their standing in the team. Never first choice, but a capable understudy.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

While I think Brendan Rodgers is losing his marbles comparing Luis Suarez to Lionel Messi, it pains me to say but Suarez for me is the best player in the league. I hate watching Liverpool, always have, but i love watching him play, sure he may have dived a few times, and that Evragate. but he is a phenemenal wee player, Him and Van Persie have my dream team flying this season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> *Cleverley is a good footballer but I have no idea what he excels in. He's capable of tackling and picking out a pass but he's nothing more than good/alright at either of them.* He's got a couple of goals this year but still misses chances that Hawking would score. He is good at playing at a fast tempo though, if a little risky, especially when paired with Anderson.
> 
> I certainly see him more in the Nicky Butt role, not comparing their abilities - just their standing in the team. Never first choice, but a capable understudy.


Pretty much how i see Hendo. Solid role player, does his job while Suarez fucks shit up for a defense. 



Expectnomercy316 said:


> While I think Brendan Rodgers is losing his marbles comparing Luis Suarez to Lionel Messi, it pains me to say but Suarez for me is the best player in the league. I hate watching Liverpool, always have, but i love watching him play, sure he may have dived a few times, and that Evragate. but he is a phenemenal wee player, Him and Van Persie have my dream team flying this season.


Rodgers didn't compare the two in terms of talent. Headlines were 'Suarez is our Messi', and he compared the two when he said Suarez wants to keep playing and doesn't like to be rested, and said that he's a team player like Messi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

rodgers quickly becoming the most misquoted manager in the league.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I had doubts about Suarez's finishing abilities before this season so fair play to him for doing so well.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thoroughly enjoyed all three matches yesterday. With the exception of Naysmith, who I don't rate, Everton have impressed me every time I've seen them so far this season and yesterday was even better than normal. I think Newcastle will ease away from trouble when their first choice midfield gets back together. For me they have more to offer than any of the bottom three, Villa, Sunderland , Norwich or West Ham. Suarez was amazing for Liverpool yesterday and the second Mersey v North East pairing was one way traffic all through. 'Arry pulled off the result of the season at Chelsea. QPR looked so solid at the back that Chelsea didn't look half the threat they normally would. Having said that Benitez's well deserved reputation for tinkering with the side opened the door foe QPR. Would SWP have had the time to get that shot away with Cole marking him? Doubtful. All in all it was a fantastic day for the nuetral. If the rest of 2013 produces football of the standard we saw yesterday then we will all have been entertained beyond any reasonable expectations, and we can't ask for more than that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Manchester United defender Rio Ferdinand has revealed he was confronted by a gang of hooded fans during his contract talks with the club eight years ago. The group calling themselves the 'United boys' turned up outside his house to demand that he sign a new deal.


:lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Only thing about Suarez I doubted was his finishing. But he's showing why he banged in 49 goals in 09-10 now. Probably the most talented player in the league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> rodgers quickly becoming the most misquoted manager in the league.


pretty much. its easy to take pretty much anything he says and make a headline on it. Like seeing "Rodgers thinks Liverpool can finish 2nd" and all the variations when what he said was: 

"We lie four points off the top four" - which at the time was a fact

"For me the ambition is to grow higher. We are 11 points off second and that can all turn around very quickly." - Saying you want to be up the table is a goal all managers should have. Its not like he said, we're going to finish 2nd. 

"You need to get consistency - and that is what we have at the minute." - again, not saying we're going to win all our games and finish 2nd in the table. Just that we need to keep winning which is what everyone should be aiming for, to be consistantly good and keep picking up points. 

3 innocuous statements about where we're placed, and where we'd like to eventually grow towards gets turned into 'Liverpool boss sets his sights on a top-two finish' :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So Van Der Vaart is a wife beater now:arry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

mancini moping about not getting van persie. im sure he has 4 other strikers with an average price of 30m each. roberto mancini is not a proper manager. he has is so easy, he basically gets to pick his players yet his moping around because he couldnt have another expensive striker. i just do not rate mancini nor do i respect him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

God I hope you're not a United fan. Too many mongs, too many mongs...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well he didnt last long


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he's lucky i was making sandwiches when that was posted. would've gone HAM (ironically)


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

_*Chelsea lol. Blaming Rafa for the team selection is just trying to gloss over how shit every single player was in that match. Yeah he's a plonker for dropping Hazard and Mata together but that team should still have thumped QPR like nearly every other team has done this season. QPR up 1-0 vs Chelsea over 2 matches this season. Fair play to them though, they more often that not looked fired up for the Chelsea matches and end up getting a result against them. 

Referee decisions have gone past winding me up now. Consider me well and truly gotten to by them. Mason's a massive twonk. Consistently inept and has a face you just wanna cave in. Marin challenge was awful but gets met with the same punishment and Dzeko taking his top off to celebrate a goal. Icing on the cake was not giving him a 2nd yellow for a blatant pull when QPR were breaking too. Marin has a face I just wanna cave in too. 

Greatly amused if Chelsea fans thought they had a chance of winning the league before last night. Maybe 2nd if City kept messing up but you'll continue to mess up more than City playing Mata on the bench and Torres up front on his own every match. You'd like to think Ba would replace him but you'd have to be totally deluded to think that. Convinced Rafa is more focused on winning one of the Cups this season. Odd dynamic having a manager on a interim basis. Different aims than a normal manager. Pretty sure Rafa thinks winning a Cup gives him a better chance of staying on than finishing 2nd. Sad thing is it might.

Baines' goal was quite magnificent. Best LB in the world talk that always gets thrown at him I don't get though. Personally I like my defenders to be great defenders first and foremost and Baines has never stood out to me as a great defender like Cole has. Going forward he's insanely good though. Obviously I'd take him at Utd over Evra but I'm sure we could do better long term and get a younger, cheaper LB in who can defend better. That's what we should be looking for in a defender rather than how much they offer going forward. 

Saying anyone is better than Shelvey aint really a compliment. Shelvey's atrocious and looks like he doesn't have the slightest clue what he's doing. Hendo's not a bad player. He's just really useless a lot of the time. That's still a million times better than being as bad as Shelvey is.

I get the Cleverly argument about him not excelling at anything but he's still a really good player. Puts a shift in for the team at both ends of the pitch and good passing skills. End product is lacking too often but that'll improve. I like him. Does a good job for us right now and he's still young with loads of time to improve.*_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

clichy deserves to be involved in any best lb discussion. got him for an absolute steal and has barely put a foot wrong since coming. gained more confidence going forward even through he's still wank at crossing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah, saw a lot of people say Baines was the best left back in the Prem after last night's game. Mostly based on his goal. Yet he was awful for Newcastle's goal and if Santon wasn't a clown, Cisse would have had a tap in due to Baines losing him. For once, I agreed with Hansen's criticism.

I lke Baines a lot. Great going forward and is ok defensively. But if he is now the best in the league, then we have a left back problem around.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lahm is the best fullback in the world imo. He can play on both sides too


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Tbf there isn't many great LBs around right now, especially in England. He's one of the best in the League I guess. Clichy shits all over him as a defender though. Cole hasn't been as good as he once was but I'd still take Cole at LB to see a lead out than Baines. Enrique? Haven't seen much of Liverpool this season but maybe him too. *


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It depends what you're looking for in a player. If I had to pick a left back to do a shut down job on a Ronaldo or a Messi (when he was played on the right) I would pick Cole every time. But that's not exactly applicable in the premiership where you have a variety of different opponents. That's where Baines comes into his own.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Lahm is the best fullback in the world imo. He can play on both sides too


Goes without saying.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i wouldnt swap clichy with any lb in the world. i think he's the absolute perfect fit for us. i prefer my defenders to defend ahead of attacking, unless they can do both at top notch (zaba). of course you can make cases for guys like lahm, but clichy is the one for me.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

After looking at us (our manager, board and players) and also the mercenaries at Chelsea (except a few), I hope Everton and Spurs get the third and forth spot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> i wouldnt swap clichy with any lb in the world. i think he's the absolute perfect fit for us. i prefer my defenders to defend ahead of attacking, unless they can do both at top notch (zaba). *of course you can make cases for guys like lahm, but clichy is the one for me.*


:mourinho



Razor King said:


> After looking at us (our manager, board and players) and also the mercenaries at Chelsea (except a few), I hope Everton and Spurs get the third and forth spot.


:mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

mourinho wishes he had clichy yes


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> i prefer my defenders to defend ahead of attacking, unless they can do both at top notch (zaba).


(Y)

*Clichy's tremendously underrated. Barely ever see him get massive praise either but he gets the job done consistently. Always been a fan since he was second fiddle to Ashley. He did fuck up pretty big in the derby though leading to the free kick.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Surprised there are people who'd still take Ashley Cole. The only thing he can do these days is 1-on-1s with the winger. His positioning is shambolic and has cost us goals all season. He used to be good in attack but all he seems to do now is run down the wing, recieve the ball and pass it 5 yards infield to Hazard.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Cared so much that he continuously wasted good chances to create somethig, by booting the ball over the crossbar a good 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Everyone was absolutely shocking. Not one player in blue can hold their head up.
> 
> Don't get me started on Turnbull's positioning for the goal. Absolutely ridiculous.


He wasn't that great, but wasn't that bad either. You could tell from seeing his facial expressions after every single shot that he was frustrated by our blunt attack all night. One of his headers also shaved the cross bar iirc.

Showed great spirit IMO even though he could have done better in some of the positions he found himself last night. 

Question I'd like to throw, do you rate Bertrand? Guy is absolute shit everytime I've seen him play. If this is the guy that's gonna replace one of the world's best left backs when he departs us this summer then we're in dire need of someone better. All he does is run, run and run.

What's everyone's opinion on Luiz?

I don't rate him at this point. So useless. If he had left that FK we got near the end of the game to Mata at least it would've gone over the wall. AT LEAST. 

Still hurts losing to QPR

:terry1



I Curry I said:


> Surprised there are people who'd still take Ashley Cole. The only thing he can do these days is 1-on-1s with the winger. His positioning is shambolic and has cost us goals all season. He used to be good in attack but all he seems to do now is run down the wing, recieve the ball and pass it 5 yards infield to Hazard.


Man, I understand you hate him, but common that's way overboard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yeah cole has dropped off big time this season. doesn't look interested half the time. been evra like defensively.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So Clichy is consistent at City? I don't really watch them, but I think the reason people call Clichy overrated was because he turned into an absolute joke at Arsenal. He was so promising in his first couple of seasons, but it just went downhill from there. I can't imagine how many points his individual errors cost Arsenal in his final season. 

:bron3


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...li-Roberto-Mancini-training-ground-fight.html

:balo2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

reading that it was after an absolute shocker of a tackle that 'could've broke sinclair's leg'. he's done.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:mancini1 is hilarious in those pics 


:balo2 :balo2 :balo2


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Surprised city havent put up barriers around the training ground to stop photographers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao

:balo2 Such a loose cannon


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's young and learning. :balo2


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


> Man, I understand you hate him, but common that's way overboard.


I don't hate him, I've spent years defending him. I just don't think he is that great anymore. Ivanovic has completely outshone him as a full back over the past year or so. Most of the time when they've played together, Azpi has looked better than Cole.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a joke of a player .


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

@ABK: Unfortunately, Bertrand simply isn't good enough. I don't see much potential in him. A midtable defender at best. Hope I eat those words, but I doubt it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Surprised city havent put up barriers around the training ground to stop photographers


i asked about this. apparently we haven't been able to fence off the entire training area due to the council. there are parts that are fenced off but most of it can be seen by anyone in the area.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> @ABK: Unfortunately, Bertrand simply isn't good enough. I don't see much potential in him. A midtable defender at best. Hope I eat those words, but I doubt it.


I agree with this. If Chelsea are to replace Cole then they need to sign a new first choice left back instead of giving that spot to Bertrand. Bertrand is good enough to be a back-up and play cup games, but not a regular starter week in and week out.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Right, I live 5 minutes walking distane from the training ground and there is a public footpath surrounding the entire grounds, so we can't stop photographers from using this. We can however either build big dob off fences or plant big dob off trees which can prohibit their picture taking.

My take on this? 

Blown WAY out of proportion, happens at every club (see Ferguson kicking boot at Beckham, Pulis headbutting James Beattie), we are just unlucky everyone can see ours.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Balotelli is lucky that Mancini is not as bad as my under 10's team (maybe it was u9's). Our coach slid in on a player, hammered him and broke his arm :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Loving Gerrard's return to form lately, which is being overshadowed by Suarez's amazing form understandably. That pass for Suarez's 2nd goal last night was reminiscent of the passes he used to provide Torres when they had that telepathic partnership.



> 2102: OptaJoe on Twitter: "8 - Steven Gerrard's total of eight PL assists this season is only one short of his personal best in a PL season (9 in 2008-09). Vintage."


Leading the league in assists, from centre-midfield :stevie


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I love Balotelli. :lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Loving Gerrard's return to form lately, which is being overshadowed by Suarez's amazing form understandably. That pass for Suarez's 2nd goal last night was reminiscent of the passes he used to provide Torres when they had that telepathic partnership.
> 
> 
> 
> Leading the league in assists, from centre-midfield :stevie


I've gotta say I've been impressed with Gerrard as of late, last season I was questioning whether he was really that good anymore. I generally roll my eyes every time I see him in the England squad, however if he continues this form I won't be that bothered.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Phil Jagielka signed a new contract until 2017.

That's him signed an Seamus Coleman signed a new 5 and a half year contract last week. 

I'd much rather we tie down players before making a move in the market.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Couldn't help but think of this


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Definitely MADCINI


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Surely thats the end of Super Mario now?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao :lmao Balotelli, shame mancini never twatted him all over the training field.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

EDIT: Noobish effort on my part, should have been in the Transfer thread.

Er to save face, Balotelli continues to be a monumental pleb and I'll be amazed if he's not off in the summer. All the talk about his potential can't save such a disparaging effect on the team with his reckless antics and effect on team morale. Whilst its always comical to see a City player acting like an idiot (from a pure rivalry bias), from an unbiased view I can imagine a lot of City fans just want to do away with the idiot and get some new blood in.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The photos are hilarious. It's time for Mario to go.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Balotelli :lmao what a dick.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:balo2

Edit- Damnit, : balo smiley is gone


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










_Roberto's crackin' up, he's crackin' up...._


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Left footed :rvp with more right footed goals than :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mario is legit off his head.

As a neutral I don't know whether he's a top guy or a twat.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Twat for me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Top guy then!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Don't like him either, he's beast on FIFA though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Song was very lucky.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why always me?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Balo 2 - 0 North London 

Very top man :balo2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:shaq


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I like that he's included Rafa Benitez in that tat, it's a nice little gesture


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao i see him.......i think :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Rodgers on Suarez at Ajax: "He played as a reverse winger from the left side so he wasn’t quite out wide,he was tucked in round the corner."


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rodgers can see the matrix :brodgers Gonna revolutionize the modern game with that kind of vision of football.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*There's some clueless clubs with endless capital at their disposable but it'd have to be an extra clueless club to take Mario on. Should have used his Euros performance to get him out on a great deal before it was too late. Now they're stuck with an absolute liability who I can't see anyone giving them close to a return on him. Nice to hear that Sinclair gets to train with the first team though I guess.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


>


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd have bet you that Jonjo was going to be the better player than Hendo but then December happened. Still LOVE HENDO though.

Sahin to Inter for THE WES doing the rounds. How would that work out?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i would've taken that bet last year when i was the only one defending Hendo :hendo

but yeah, i just don't see Shelvey being any good.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

why is Sahin not playing? is he injured or something?


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck Balo's potential. His behaviour is unacceptable. 

How I wish it was someone like :fergie or :mourinho managing him. 

:mancini 's way too lenient with him. He's given him a myriad of chances yet the potential hasn't been reliased. He truly likes him but surely after this he must be set to part ways with him and his daft antics.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










The man has a GOAT celebration. Therefore, GOAT celebration = GOAT status down the road


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Samoon said:


> why is Sahin not playing? is he injured or something?


he played fairly average early on in the season and BR clearly doesn't like him. Plus Lucas has come back from injury into the side so the players we have for our 3 centre spots - Allen, Lucas, Gerrard, Shelvey, Hendo, Suso and Sahin. Now obviously Suso is an AM, Lucas is a DM, etc but we have a bunch of players that like to play in the middle. 

With our system then Lucas is pretty much a lock for one of the spots, Gerrard has played brilliantly recently and so he's a lock for one of the spots (and his increase in form is probably the primary reason for Sahin's lack of gametime) but anyway, with Lucas/Gerrard in then there is 1 spot left for Allen, Hendo, Shelvey, Sahin. Allen is one of BR's boys + Sahin is loanee so he'll get less time than Hendo and Allen. 

Really hope he gets a game in the FA cup though, he is still a talent that we're wasting right now.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I've just read that Alan Pardew has said that they risk relegation unless they spend heavily in January. Granted they have lost Ba, but what a way to fill your current players with confidence and optimism. Surely a managers first job is the keep his current players happy and motivated?

If this is true, which is seems to be, I lose respect for Pardew more and more each week. I honestly like Newcastle but he brings them right down for me. He's nowhere near the level of 'big club' Mark Hughes, but he's getting there.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


>


:lmao



Abk™ said:


> Fuck Balo's potential. His behaviour is unacceptable.
> 
> *How I wish it was someone like :fergie or :mourinho managing him. *
> 
> :mancini 's way too lenient with him. He's given him a myriad of chances yet the potential hasn't been reliased. He truly likes him but surely after this he must be set to part ways with him and his daft antics.


Mourinho already managed him and said he was unmanageable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tbh, all I saw in the pictures Balo/Mancini pictures, is Mancini pulling Balotelli and being the aggressor in the situation. Balo just looks like he is trying to contain Mancini. He made a bad tackle in training... Big deal. It happens. If the problem is he didn't apologise straight away he is wrong, but Mancini always treats Balotelli like he is a child, so he think he has a right to go and put his hands on him and whatnot.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lots of talk about MB's antics being to much, people forget that City need to get rid of him because he's such an inconsistent player, he's average, City have 3 better strikers than him.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I could see Mario going to PSG. They have a shit tonne of money and have an obsession with Italian players. Furthermore, say what you want about him the guy is a media darling and could bring big exposure to PSG.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he's not an average player. he's a fantastic talent dragged down by stupidity and behavioural problems. his pure ability is second to none, speed, strength, technique, power and loves a goal. a wonderful package for a striker rolled in with a horrible work ethic.

and bobby told mario to go get changed and mario refused and had a go at him, prompting bobby to try and drag him off the pitch. maybe he wouldn't get treated like a child if he, yknow, stopped acting like a petulant child. i would be sad to see him go, because he is a great player, who if he got his head right would be a world beating striker. if only we could swap sinclair's or zaba's attitude into mario's body.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> Lots of talk about MB's antics being to much, people forget that City need to get rid of him because he's such an inconsistent player, *he's average*, City have 3 better strikers than him.


That's a ridiculous thing to say. He is no way near average. See his Euro performances for example.

On his day he can be fantastic. It is just that he has some attitude problems. If it wasn't for his attitude, he would be one of the best strikers in the world.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> and bobby told mario to go get changed and mario refused and had a go at him, prompting bobby to try and drag him off the pitch. maybe he wouldn't get treated like a child if he, yknow, stopped acting like a petulant child. i would be sad to see him go, because he is a great player, who if he got his head right would be a world beating striker. if only we could swap sinclair's or zaba's attitude into mario's body.


No other manager would do this to their players, no matter what they did. It's Mancini's fault that he has babied Mario so much and has it in his head that he is Mario's father. Mario feels he can get away with anything as he is rarely punished and always gets "second" chances.

Now he is in the press saying it was nothing. Probably due to him knowing that he overreacted massively and Balotelli's behaviour is a product of Mancini's treatment. Mancini probably sees Mario in himself, as he also does and says things in the moment.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I've just read that Alan Pardew has said that they risk relegation unless they spend heavily in January. Granted they have lost Ba, but what a way to fill your current players with confidence and optimism. Surely a managers first job is the keep his current players happy and motivated?
> 
> If this is true, which is seems to be, I lose respect for Pardew more and more each week. I honestly like Newcastle but he brings them right down for me. He's nowhere near the level of 'big club' Mark Hughes, but he's getting there.


The guy has got a 7 year contract. Frankly at this point it's kinda win-win situation for him. Even if Newcastle sack him the compensation will be incredible. The guy is pretty bless whatever happens.

Also lol at Mario being average. The guy is a pretty damn good talent but like Kiz said his childish attitude stops him from reaching his full potential. The guy just needs to grow up really and truly. Once he does that he will become one of the best strikers around.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> No other manager would do this to their players, no matter what they did. It's Mancini's fault that he has babied Mario so much and has it in his head that he is Mario's father. Mario feels he can get away with anything as he is rarely punished and always gets "second" chances.
> 
> Now he is in the press saying it was nothing. Probably due to him knowing that he overreacted massively and Balotelli's behaviour is a product of Mancini's treatment. Mancini probably sees Mario in himself, as he also does and says things in the moment.


because bobby wants this to work out beyond belief. he wants to be the one to say that he 'tamed' mario. he's come this far. he's babied him because, as he's said himself, he sees mario as a son. whether he goes down with him, i don't know. live by the sword, die by the sword. it's a very strange situation really, but i can see the reasoning behind keeping him. he's gone this far..


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mike Ashley is a smart business man. I'm pretty sure he'll have a clause in that contract that will allow him to sack Pardew without having to pay a full compensation based on the years he has left.



93.20 said:


> because bobby wants this to work out beyond belief. he wants to be the one to say that he 'tamed' mario. he's come this far. he's babied him because, as he's said himself, he sees mario as a son. whether he goes down with him, i don't know. live by the sword, die by the sword. it's a very strange situation really, but i can see the reasoning behind keeping him. he's gone this far..


That's all fine. But people shouldn't be going on about Mario's behaviour when Mancini's treatment is enabling him to act in that way. That's what my point here is. Mario didn't do much yesterday, yet he is the one who is being chasitised by the media and fans. Balotelli did nothing out of the norm of Balotelli. It's just Mancini's reaction made this whole issue what it is.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Could it be that City have no other option than giving him another chance? 

There is very little chance another big club would pay any decent money for him knowing about his antics and he still has a 2 year contract. So either they continue to put up with him and let him play, or he becomes another Adebayor.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if he was up for sale there would be clubs willing to take him on. psg especially. don't zlatan's comments about mario seem just a bit odd in general? nevermind that they mad a big offer in the summer, knowing his problems. this doesn't change anything in terms of what people know. if he was put up for sale (doesn't sound like it) he would be getting offers, most definitely.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't imagine why a team would want to take Balotelli on if he wasn't the main man. I don't think he is consistent enough on the pitch to justify A) His price and wages and B) His negative aspects.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*What other big clubs besides PSG would go in for him though? Doubt any of the top clubs in England or Spain would. Probably not in Germany either. Going back Italy is an option I guess. Teams like Zenit or Anzhi would take him on because they've got more money than sense. There aren't really a whole lot of options though that allow him to perform at such a high level.

I do agree about Mancini being partly to blame too. He comes off as an older version of Mario a lot of the time and his man management of Mario is still flopping. Mancini really isn't the influence that Mario needs to calm him down and get his carear on track. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's less so willing to take him on than being able to afford him. no one in spain besides barca/madrid could afford him, maybe atletico if they sold falcao. psg in france, bayern in germany could, but they already have 4 good strikers (including muller). it comes to mclubs being able to stump up what we would demand, which would be about 20 mil, and there's really not that many that could.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If he leaves England he'll go to Milan is the only option for him


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Milan don't have the money to afford Balotelli.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

absolutely not, i am sure they'll try one of their little cunty loan deals where we pay all the wages and they try and get him for like 10 mil at the end of the window. they're still in the process of removing their top earners, they're not going to add another.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

They may have wage space after getting rid off Pato and Robinho. But as Kiz said, they'll try to be as cheap as possible over the transfer.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:wenger would keep him in check


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'll have 'im. Triffic playa :arry


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can you imagine a team with Suarez and Balotelli? :lol Wouldn't know if you're going to see greatness or a 90 minute showcase on how to be angry at the refs + linesman


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mancini has come out and said he is willing to give Mario a 100 more chances if there is still a chance he could change.

Just cut your losses and move on. The guy is good on his best days but too much of a dick otherwise.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just wondering if Ba is a Rafa purchase or down to Roman? Rafa certainly didn't seem too upbeat in any interviews concerning the move.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Just wondering if Ba is a Rafa purchase or down to Roman? Rafa certainly didn't seem too upbeat in any interviews concerning the move.


Isn't every Chelsea signing a Roman signing?

Can't see us beating Brighton. Cisse and Colo "injured". I despise when teams put out a weak team in the cup because they're doing so badly in the league. "It's just a distraction" they say. It's a joke quite frankly.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I never understood the logic of a team doing badly in the league putting out a jobber side in the cup and getting another defeat. Surely playing your strongest team and getting a win would be a much better option.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great to see Nani back in training. Could really use an extra option on the wings the way Valencia is playing. Wont make it for West Ham but will probably be on the bench against Liverpool. More importantly he'll be back against Spurs, who he always seems to play well against.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Brendan Rodgers must have some sort condition that prevents him from keeping any type of information to himself. He's pretty much just revealed his team and tactics to Fergie for next weeks game. It'll be interesting to see how far journalists could go during one of Brendan's press conferences. I'm sure they could get him to announce his credit card details and the fact that he likes to dress up as a woman on non match days.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even my dog knows our team and tactics for next week's game. Doesn't take a genius. That's just Rodgers throwing the press a bone and keeping them sweet :brodgers


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopefully Wenger is finally going to get rid of the deadwood players. If we are able to sell Arshavin, Chamakh, Squiallci, Santos and Djourou, they should be replaced by much better quality players. We can deal with Bendtner and Denilson in the summer as they are much younger and currently not on the wage bill. We will need atleast 3 quality players to come in to take this team forward. A left back to give competition to Gibbs, a strong powerful center midfielder and a versatile forward who can either play up-front or on the wings. Currently there is not a lot of difference between us, Spurs and Chelsea however the Manchesters are still very much ahead. The problem is if we don't bring in quality now we may fall behind further. I really don't want to see the day when Spurs finishes above us, but if Wenger doesn't act agressively now I dread the worst. Not challenging for title is unacceptable, not finishing in the top four is criminal.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Mourinho already managed him and said he was unmanageable.


Yes, I know. Was a bit vague though as I meant at present. His Man City problems outweigh his Inter problems IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Great to see Nani back in training. Could really use an extra option on the wings the way Valencia is playing. Wont make it for West Ham but will probably be on the bench against Liverpool. More importantly he'll be back against Spurs, who he always seems to play well against.



What are you expecting the team to be? Hoping rvp, vidic/rio (need atleast one or both for liverpool and spurs) and carrick are rested.

Something like Lindegard, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic/Evans/Rio, Buttner, Fletcher/Scholes, Cleverley, Valencia, Kagawa, Welbeck and Hernandez. Pretty much a 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Great to see Nani back in training. Could really use an extra option on the wings the way Valencia is playing. Wont make it for West Ham but will probably be on the bench against Liverpool. More importantly he'll be back against Spurs, who he always seems to play well against.


Nani magically gets ''fit'' again as soon as the transfer window opens, hmm.....

/Conspiracy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WWE TNA West Ham will knock you out if you rest RVP, especially at Joe Cole's homecoming party. Learn from Rafa the dope's mistakes :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> WWE TNA West Ham will knock you out if you rest RVP, especially at Joe Cole's homecoming party. Learn from Rafa the dope's mistakes :arry


Scores winner from the bench :rvp

I think we'll go out anyway, one of the big clubs will.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is that Expectnomercy guy just copying from other sites? Dialogue on most his posts seem to vary excessively.


Chamakh to West Ham could work. If there is someone who could get something out of a slow, lumbering striker, its fat Sam. Joe Cole however, is a weird deal. No pace, doesn't defend well.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fully expecting us to lose to Swansea.

They played us off the pitch at the Emirates couple of weeks back. Michu will have our centre backs for breakfast.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bought my Crystal Palace ticket last week as it was only £20 and bought train tickets which were £40...But on New years day I caught that fucking virus going around and have been in bed all week, tried sell my ticket which wasn't a problem but now realise that to get the train tickets out the machine at Stoke station I have to use the card i payed for them with, and theres no chance I'd trust one of my mates with my card!
It's fa cup 3rd round day and London will be fucking hectic


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Only £20. Cheaper to watch Borussia Dortmund :lol

Ticket prices are way overpriced


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Considering its nearly £20 to watch games in the conference, that is decent value considering Palace are top 2 in the league and Stoke are a premier league club.

I agree vis a vis the overpriced nature of tickets though. Its corrupt at all levels of the game these days. Whilst £60 tickets in the premier league are bad, £20-25 tickets in League 2 isn't far behind, especially for the level of football they're at.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How much do fans pay per game in EPL btw?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


> How much do fans pay per game in EPL btw?


Depends if it's a Class A, Class B, Class C or Class D game.

Example, on the Everton website, they have the West Brom game at Goodison Park down as a Class D fixture with adult tickets starting £31. 

A Class A fixture like the Merseyside derby will be seeing tickets mainly selling for more and require more stubs to get a ticket.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The last Premier League game I went to was Arsenal VS Swansea last month at the Emirates and the match ticket cost me £35


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Desecrated said:


> Is that Expectnomercy guy just copying from other sites? Dialogue on most his posts seem to vary excessively.
> 
> 
> Chamakh to West Ham could work. If there is someone who could get something out of a slow, lumbering striker, its fat Sam. Joe Cole however, is a weird deal. No pace, doesn't defend well.


Fuck are you talking about?

Edit:are you on teamtalk??? lol, just because i did it once dosen't mean i do it all the time


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™ said:


> How much do fans pay per game in EPL btw?



Arsenal: Season Ticket £985 - £1,955	Matchday Ticket £26 - £126
Aston Villa: Season Ticket £325 - £595	Matchday Ticket £20 - £45
Chelsea: Season Ticket £595 - £1,250	Matchday Ticket £41 - £87
Everton: Season Ticket £399 - £672	Matchday Ticket £31 - £43
Fulham: Season Ticket £399 - £959	Matchday Ticket £20 - £75
Liverpool: Season Ticket £725 - £802	Matchday Ticket £39 - £48
Man City: Season Ticket £275 - £695	Matchday Ticket £26 - £58
Man United: Season Ticket £532 - £950	Matchday Ticket £30 - £52
Newcastle: Season Ticket £322 - £909	Matchday Ticket £15 - £70
Norwich: Season Ticket £471 - £790	Matchday Ticket £30 - £50
QPR: Season Ticket £499 - £949 Matchday Ticket £25 - £55 
Reading: Season Ticket	£350 - £595	Matchday Ticket £37 - £50 
Southampton: Season Ticket £495 - £780	Matchday Ticket £28 - £48 
Stoke:	Season Ticket £344 - £609	Matchday Ticket £25 - £50 
Sunderland: Season Ticket £400 - £845	Matchday Ticket £25 - £40	
Swansea: Season Ticket	£429 - £499	Matchday Ticker £35 - £45 
Tottenham: Season Ticket £730 - £1,845	Matchday Ticket £32 - £81 
West Brom: Season Ticket £349 - £449	Matchday Ticket £25 - £39	
West Ham: Season Ticket	£480 - £850	Matchday Ticket £36 - £67 
Wigan: Season Ticket £255 - £310	Matchday Ticket £20 - £22

Some pretty frightening figures there. When you take into account City and Liverpool charged around £28 only 5 seasons back to United fans, the increase (£48 at Anfield, £55 at City) is incredible. Norwich, Fulham, Swansea, QPR and Reading also charge a pathetic amount considering the size of the club and magnitude of any game played against them.

As far as I know for United fans:

Wigan is the cheapest at £27. Sunderland and Stoke charge around £30-35, Everton charge close to £39. Everyone else is £40 or more. City, Chelsea, Arsenal and QPR are the dearest at over £50. Spurs and Fulham charge £49, West Ham, Swansea & Villa charge £45 and the likes of Newcastle and West Brom charge between £40-43.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Norwich are the worst this season, £45 for a match ticket i think it was, and not exactly an hour down the road.

Don't mind paying a bit extra for london based games because getting the train down early and sitting around London drinking with your mates before the match is good fun.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was £50 for United, some old mates I knew were chatting about it. Reminds me why I knocked it all on the head. I respect people in a position/committed to paying those prices, but I just accepted that as long as I kept paying the prices I'd be allowing them to charge more and more each season if they desired. Would sooner save money and go FC where its cheaper and I enjoy the place than cripple myself financially with less and less friends prepared to go with me.

Cup games thankfully provide for cheaper tickets, e.g West Ham tomorrow is £20 for United fans compared to £45 in the league. I suppose with London you also have the advantage of booking early and saving a fair bit. Birmingham/Leicester/Crewe/Chester is around £8-20 return depending on how early you book most of the time, but places like Southampton and Norwich are far more hassle to get to for a cheap price.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






:jaydamn


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Norwich: Season Ticket £471 - £790	Matchday Ticket £30 - £50.





Tomkin said:


> Norwich are the worst this season, £45 for a match ticket i think it was, and not exactly an hour down the road.





WOOLCOCK said:


> It was £50 for United, some old mates I knew were chatting about it. Reminds me why I knocked it all on the head. I respect people in a position/committed to paying those prices, but I just accepted that as long as I kept paying the prices I'd be allowing them to charge more and more each season if they desired. Would sooner save money and go FC where its cheaper and I enjoy the place than cripple myself financially with less and less friends prepared to go with me.


David McNasty strikes again.

To be fair, the cheapest Norwich home ticket _for me_ was against Wigan (£19). I suppose that is one good argument for Whelan and co's continued existence in the premier league, less away fans = cheaper tickets for home supporters. The downside of this was a terrible atmosphere.

The most expensive ticket _for me_ this season so far was against Citeh (£49), expensive day out but at least the game was highly entertaining. Still a fucking rip off though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

They could've chose better Liverpool players surely? Get Gerrard in at least. Not really convincing that they're the greatest club in the world with Shelvey, Allen, Hendo and Johnson representing :lol Shelvey half and half with Scholes is hilarious, kill it with fire.

Sky Sports News
Sir Alex Ferguson urges football authorities to investigate Tottenham’s signing of former MU defender Zeki Fryers from Standard Liege

“I think it’s a blatant manipulation of the rules. It has Daniel Levy’s fingerprints all over it.”

Blimey :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal's cheapest season ticket more expensive than most clubs dearest ticket. fpalm 

At least the board do their bit to entertain the northern fans by giving our top players to the Manchester trust fund. :kobe2

:bron3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yup, most clubs have a category scheme which dictates the price. Obviously United, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal and now City occupy the Category A matches, with the odd derby such as Villa-Wolves sometimes being allocated Category A status (god knows why, but it was). 

Tbh whilst I wish people had enough sense to realise we as fans can control the game effectively and ensure clubs can longer charge beyond what they should (Swansea went from £35 to £45 for away fans this season), as long as fans pay the prices then the clubs have no reason to not charge what they are. I can laugh all day at Spurs being charged something daft like £55 for Arsenal away, but if they take 3000 then what's to stop Arsenal realising they can charge £2-3 more the next season and still likely see a full turnout from Spurs?

I do really get annoyed by the people who talk a big game in terms of saying they'll boycott and trying to rally people into voting with their feet and not going to games, only to backtrack and end up paying the prices. Either boycott and stand by your principles, or pay the prices because you want to even if you wish it could be cheaper. Don't talk about principles and taking a stand if you aren't going to act on it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Johnson/Giggs at the end looks like a boxer. RVP/Allen also looked creepy.

EDIT- I used to have a season ticket at Carrow Road from 1998-2007 (stopped going regularly in 2006 when I moved up north to Durham and gained weekend work commitments). Back then it was affordable because of youth prices, student discount and (later on) reasonable adult prices. I think the most I've ever paid was £350 back in 04-05. 

I simply can't justify £500 + for a season ticket, not to mention train fairs from Leicester (where I live now) every other weekend. Having said that, I did a lot of away games back when I lived in Norfolk, so it was often weeks in succession. If I was still going every week now then I wouldn't be able to eat and would struggle to pay rent.

Okay, that's an exaggeration, but you know what I mean.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I still tried to go regularly during my first year of uni. Midweek games were the real pain in the arse. Wouldn't get back to Piccadilly till around half 10 at the best of times, so was then waiting on either an 11pm or midnight train back to Chester, and then catching the last train there back up to uni. Couple of times I didn't get back till around 6am due to missing a train or the dreaded bus replacement service.

By 2nd year I'd already decided to knock it on the head from a finance and enjoyment standpoint and just resigned myself to picking and choosing games. Rent and trying to maintain a social life on top of increased workload meant I just gradually went less and less and really I settled for coming home once every 3 weeks to a month and just going to a game then with trains being cheaper and the commute back far more manageable.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My local side Halifax Town charge £10 for admission :lol

My dad went to watch the Rome derby and payed £5 to get in


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My local side Grimsby Town are charging £16.00 a ticket for Blue Square Premier football but you could see Scunthorpe for £17.00 and there 2 divisions higher and only a 30 minute extra drive


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

we're midway through the season, yes?

midway awards?

Manager of the Year - 
Player of the Year - 
Best youth player (21 or under) -
Best summer signing -
Worst summer signing -
Goal of the season - 
Biggest surprise -
Biggest disappointment - 
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - 

Throw in best XI of the year, thus far. IF you want. 



Manager of the Year - Steve Clarke (WBA) and David Moyes (EVR)
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie (shoutout to Felliani)
Best youth player (21 or under) - 
Best summer signing - Robin Van Persie
Worst summer signing - Nuri Sahin
Goal of the season - 
Biggest surprise - Everton with just 3 losses, RVP staying healthy 
Biggest disappointment - Moussa Dembele, Chelsea
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Everton finish 4th


I think need to think of young players, and great goals. :hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dembele's been good. Just injured a lot. Should have put Clint Dempsey instead :troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes (2nd Steve Clarke)
Player of the Year - RVP (2nd Suarez, 3rd Fellaini)
Best youth player (21 or under) - 
Best summer signing - Michu (RVP very close 2nd)
Worst summer signing - 
Goal of the season - 
Biggest surprise - Brom and Everton bossing it so much
Biggest disappointment - Newcastle
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Chelsea to somehow finish 2nd and Arsenal to retain the top 4 trophy :wenger

Yeah Im stuck on Young player and Goal too tbh. Can't think of any outright horrible signings either. I get why you say Sahin though Mikey


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Last edited by Mikey Damage : Today at 09:48 PM.


What did you edit there Mikey? was it the fact that you mistakenly listed Roy Hodgson as Manager of the Year for the work he did at West Brom 

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie
Best Youth Player - Romeu Lukaku
Best Summer Signing - Michu
Worst Summer Signing - All of QPR's summer signings
Goal of the Season - Cameron Jerome VS Southamton
Biggest Suprise - RDM Sacking
Biggest Disappointment - Clint Dempsey
Prediction for 2'nd half - Liverpool to finish out the Top 10


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Clearly Mikey was watching last season to make himself feel better :woy


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - Steve Clarke
Player of the Year - Suarez
Best youth player (21 or under) - Lukaku
Best summer signing - RVP
Worst summer signing - Rodwell
Goal of the season - Suarez v Newcastle
Biggest surprise - Rafa going to Chelsea
Biggest disappointment - Rafa going to Chelsea
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Two managers will be exposed for having an affair with each other :wilkins


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - Steve Clarke
Player of the Year - Robin van Persie
Best youth player (21 or under) - Oscar
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Fabio Borini (poor form followed by big injury)
Goal of the season - Cameron Jerome vs Southamtopn
Biggest surprise - Stewart Downing scoring a league goal
Biggest disappointment - Newcastle's form
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Only one London club will finish in the top 4


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - RVP
Best youth player (21 or under) - (technically the YPOTY is 23 and under) so i'll go for RAFAEL 8*D 
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - 
Goal of the season - Jerome vs southampton
Biggest surprise - west brom
Biggest disappointment - Villa (what happened to being BRAVE )
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: Chelsea to finish out of the top 4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes, Steve Clarke
Player of the Year - RVP, Suarez, Baines
Best youth player (21 or under) - Lukaku
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Rodwell.. BIG $$$ to captain the reserves.
Goal of the season - Baines freekick vs Newcastle.
Biggest surprise - how tight the whole league actually is.
Biggest disappointment - QPR still being a football club
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Everton to get 4th...


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - Steve Clarke
Player of the Year - Luis Suarez
Best youth player (21 or under) - Romelu Lukaku
Best summer signing - Michu to Swansea (£2 million, no other contenders come close)
Worst summer signing - Jay Rodriguez to Southampton (£7 million, two goals and one assist, lol)
Goal of the season - Choose from any of Suarez/RVP's class strikes, difficult to pick just one.
Biggest surprise - Alex Tettey (for me, anyway)
Biggest disappointment - ACTUALLY SCRAP THAT - Losing to not so fucking brave Villa 4-1 in the league cup. BRADFORRRRDDDDDD!!!!.
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - We (Norwich) will get sucked into a relegation scrap.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - Tony Pulis or Chris Hughton
Player of the Year - Suarez 
Best youth player (21 or under) - OXLADE
Best summer signing - Michu (no competition)
Worst summer signing - RICHARDSON, Fulham
Goal of the season - Weimann, Aston Villa vs. Liverpool
Biggest surprise - Swansea keeping up the good work
Biggest disappointment -All the Diving talk
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Sunderland get relegated.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yeah. i dont know why i put hodgson. my brain apparently stuck in 2011. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Taking into account my limited viewing:

Manager of the Year - David Moyes (Steve Clarke a close 2nd)
Player of the Year - Van Persie
Best youth player (21 or under) - Nastasic (purely on Snrub's pimping of him)
Best summer signing - Van Persie/Michu
Worst summer signing - Marin or Sahin (purely from lack of game time rather than performance based)
Goal of the season - Baines vs Newcastle, Jerome vs Southampton (big fan of Van Persie vs Fulham as well)
Biggest surprise - Everton, Newcastle struggling
Biggest disappointment - bugger knows. Anderson's injury problems because he's played well and I can think of sod all else
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Tomas Rosicky will still not be a football.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie
Best Young Player - Nastasic looks decent, not a real stand out player so far though. Oscar looks class, but hasn't really done enough in the league yet. 
Best Summer Signing - Michu for value
Worst Summer Signing -city's summer was brutal - Maicon, Sinclair, Rodwell & Garcia.
Goal of the Season - Cameron Jerome - Southampton
Biggest Suprise - city and chelsea in europe.
Biggest Disappointment - Dembele going to Spurs
Prediction for second half - Suarez to let himself down in some way.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ever Wolf said:


> Manager of the Year - *Tony Pulis* or Chris Hughton.


Genuinely interested in your reasoning for the former. Stoke have spent a lot of money to be where they are, so I don't see it personally.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - Moyes (AVB has done well to get Spurs in 3rd)
Player of the Year - Van Persie/Suarez
Best youth player (21 or under) - ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Best summer signing - Van Persie, the difference between finishing 2nd and winning the league
Worst summer signing - Good shout with Rodwell. How much was he?
Goal of the season - None jump out like they did last year
Biggest surprise - Downing at LB at Enrique at LM being seen as a wise decision :brodgers
Biggest disappointment - Newcastle United football club :no:
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Man U win the league quite comfortably, Spurs collapse and finish below Arsenal yet again. Wigan survive.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Worst summer signing - Marin


Sad that I actually forgot him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If I may add an extra category to these mid-season awards

Funniest Moment of the Season - Nasri's "headbutt" on Bassong


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Funniest moment? Arsenalol.

:sadpanda


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Assuming the bloke survived with no bad injuries, I'm gonna have to say this is funniest moment of the season:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Worst summer signing - Good shout with Rodwell. How much was he?


£12m I believe. Not a bad price but yeah he's done fuck all. Borini is a good shout too guy was poor before his injury

Also good shouts on Lukaku and Oscar for YPOTY. I'd give the edge to Lukaku though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao Wool', How was that even possible?!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Funniest moment(s) of the season - Teams that let Chelsea #9 score against them


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Assuming the bloke survived with no bad injuries, I'm gonna have to say this is funniest moment of the season:


Usually something like that would be followed by shock, then silence. Only pissed up football fans in Scotland, hey? :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Genuinely interested in your reasoning for the former. Stoke have spent a lot of money to be where they are, so I don't see it personally.


He has spent a lot but he also has his team NAILED.

The best defence in the premiership before Christmas. If you watch his movements during a game, he gets his players into position everytime for the littlest thing (a throw in in the middle of the pitch comes to mind) and always stays on top during games. Unbeaten 10 games before the City match says a lot especially in this crazy season we're having.

I think he's a great manager, Stoke are an established Premier League side now and everytime I've seen them this season I've been very impressed by their work ethic and energy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Usually something like that would be followed by shock, then silence. Only pissed up football fans in Scotland, hey? :lmao


I've learnt never to be surprised at how football fans react to any situation, let alone the bloody Scots!

I cried with laughter the first time I saw it. Of all the places to do that, you do it a) with 000s of fans watching you and b) in the biggest match of your teams' season.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Assuming the bloke survived with no bad injuries, I'm gonna have to say this is funniest moment of the season:


That'll be Craig Gordon out another year then:torres


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The Hibs fan who posted that in the other Football thread said that he walked away with no injuries, but then again if that happened to me at a football ground I'd probably make the same claim as I leave the stadium with a limp and clutching my ribs


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie/Juan Mata
Best youth player (21 or under) - Oscar
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - 
Goal of the season - Leighton Baines vs Newcastle
Biggest surprise - 
Biggest disappointment - Losing at home to QPR
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Arsenal to finish out of top four, Chelsea to finish above one of the Manchester Clubs




WOOLCOCK said:


> Taking into account my limited viewing:
> 
> Manager of the Year - David Moyes (Steve Clarke a close 2nd)
> Player of the Year - Van Persie
> Best youth player (21 or under) - Nastasic (purely on Snrub's pimping of him)
> Best summer signing - Van Persie/Michu
> Worst summer signing - Marin or Sahin (purely from lack of game time rather than performance based)
> Goal of the season - Baines vs Newcastle, Jerome vs Southampton (big fan of Van Persie vs Fulham as well)
> Biggest surprise - *Everton*, Newcastle struggling
> Biggest disappointment - bugger knows. Anderson's injury problems because he's played well and I can think of sod all else
> (Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Tomas Rosicky will still not be a football.


:ksi2 Seriously don't think Everton are struggling. They are doing well if anything taking into account their current situation on transfers etc.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I meant Everton as the surprise package up the table, with Newcastle an added surprise at the other end of the table. Probably shouldn't have used a commar though in retrospect.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh okay, get it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

TBF we're always at a disadvantage and will struggle with that fat bellend Kenwright leading the club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ever Wolf said:


> He has spent a lot but he also has his team NAILED.
> 
> The best defence in the premiership before Christmas. If you watch his movements during a game, he gets his players into position everytime for the littlest thing (a throw in in the middle of the pitch comes to mind) and always stays on top during games. Unbeaten 10 games before the City match says a lot especially in this crazy season we're having.
> 
> I think he's a great manager, Stoke are an established Premier League side now and everytime I've seen them this season I've been very impressed by their work ethic and energy.


I'm not really interested in statistics such 'best defence in the league' because you can also point out how Stoke have only scored 21 league goals, only two teams have scored less. As for the organising his team part, you could say that about a lot of managers.

I just don't see how Pulis can be rated so highly; he has a such a massive wage budget to play with yet has Stoke playing incredibly ordinary football just to finish in mid table every season. If we're going to include the likes of him then surely people like Sam Allardyce and Michael Laudrup should be in with a shout?




WOOLCOCK said:


> I've learnt never to be surprised at how football fans react to any situation, let alone the bloody Scots!
> 
> I cried with laughter the first time I saw it. Of all the places to do that, you do it a) with 000s of fans watching you and b) in the biggest match of your teams' season.


The biggest thing for me was witnessing his own team's supporters in the same stand jumping up and down celebrating when it happened, almost as if they had scored :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I'm not really interested in statistics such 'best defence in the league' because you can also point out how Stoke have only scored 21 league goals, only two teams have scored less.


Football is a results business. Good defences get you results just as much as scoring goals.(unless you're United who have 3 top strikers at their disposal)

When he took over again Stoke were mid table in the Championship. Now a mid table Premier League side, FA Cup final 2 years ago and European football. He deserves some credit.

Because Wolves on the other hand were mid-low table Premier League side, now mid table Championship.
I know Wolves have nothing to do with what we're discussing but it's the polar opposite of Stoke


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie
Best youth player - Have no clue depending on age range maybe Rafael (waits for the flaming)
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Half of QPR's team
Goal of the season - The villa team goal vs liverpool or Jerome vs southampton
Biggest surprise - Swansea or West Brom
Biggest disappointment - Valencia/Nani
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: Arsenal to finish 3rd and Mancini to knock mario out get the sack and then city hire Kean.


Also Souness to headbutt Jamie redknapp that would make a week extra special.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good call on QPR. Completely forgot about them. Bosingwa is definitely the worst signing of the summer. Can't believe someone in England actually gave him a job.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's bizarre seeing RAWK quotes about Suarez' goal vs Newcastle, especially being mentioned as one of the best goals ever & a work of rare footballing genius, then only one person mentioning it as goal of the first half of the season so far.

Not that RAWK isn't generally bizarre.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Good call on QPR. Completely forgot about them. Bosingwa is definitely the worst signing of the summer. Can't believe someone in England actually gave him a job.


If you had to think, 'If someone in England was to give him a job, who would it be?', then its rather obvious.

Manager of the Year - Michael Laudrup (changed Swansea's style, brought in some good signings and, has them slightly better off than Rodgers did.)
Player of the Year - Robin van Persie
Youth Player OTY - Rafael
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Bosingwa, Scott Sinclair, Javi Garcia
Biggest surprise - RVP recovering from his near death experience, Aston Villa conceding 15 goals in 3 games.
Biggest disappointment - Newcastle's injury problems/form.

Prediction for 2nd half of the year - Chelsea failing to qualify for the Champions League, Wigan getting relegated


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Ever Wolf said:


> Football is a results business. Good defences get you results just as much as scoring goals.(unless you're United who have 3 top strikers at their disposal)
> 
> When he took over again Stoke were mid table in the Championship. Now a mid table Premier League side, FA Cup final 2 years ago and European football. He deserves some credit.
> 
> Because Wolves on the other hand were mid-low table Premier League side, now mid table Championship.
> I know Wolves have nothing to do with what we're discussing but it's the polar opposite of Stoke


I know football is a results based buisness and that's why I'm telling you that the defending stats are irrelevant. Clean sheets + lack of goals = mid table. Pulis has spent a fortune to turn Stoke into an average football side that plays average football at best. My argument is that other managers have performed at similar/higher levels this season with smaller budgets. The only stats that really matter are points when it comes down to it.

I'm not saying he doesn't deserve any credit at all, he still had to get results despite being afforded a huge wage bill (I remember all of the loans in 06-07, fuckin warz!), but to say that he's the best performing manager in the league is going over the top. There are plenty of far more worthy candidates.

If you want to bring Wolves into this then fine. Instead of backing their manager (Mick McCarthy) they (Jeff Moxley and co) decided to build a huge stand that they didn't need. McCarthy had a net spend of -£3 million that season (11/12). Later the Wolves 'fans' got on McCarthy's back despite the fact that he was doing his best working with a small budget. The fan apathy lead to Mick being sacked before his totally inept (as a manager) number two Terry Connor stood in and sunk the ship. The difference between the two clubs were the boards and their decision making skills, not the two managers that had built them up. Pulis is fortunate to be backed by a great board, McCarthy wasn't.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I miss Mick so much


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's doing a fucking good job at the scum to be fair, shame that a solid manager like him had to go there.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I miss him as a pundit, he always gave me a couple of laughs when he was commentating at an International tournament on the BBC


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Obligatory Mick gif 









I'd love him to come back as Ireland manager one day


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie (though I really want to say Mata)
Best youth player - Does bale count at 23?
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Joe Allen
Goal of the season - Jerome
Biggest surprise - QPR taking 4 points from the European champions
Biggest disappointment - Marin
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: 1) Man U 2) Chelsea 3) City 4) Spurs 18) Wigan 19) Reading 20) QPR


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Begovic
Zabaleta Shawcross Vertonghen Baines
Fellaini Carrick
Mata Michu Suarez
van Persie​
Don't care if some are out of position. They have to be in.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Funniest moment for me is still the Fergie interview after the swansea game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Begovic
> *Rafael* Shawcross Vertonghen Baines
> Fellaini *Carrick*
> Mata Michu Suarez
> van Persie​
> Don't care if some are out of position. They have to be in.



My my what do we have here :carrick.

Can't argue much with that team tbh maybe jagielka and Bale would be my only change and possibly zabaleta but it's a toss up between him and rafael (you editing bastard)


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Begovic
> Zabaleta Shawcross Vertonghen Baines
> Fellaini Carrick
> Mata Michu Suarez
> van Persie​
> Don't care if some are out of position. They have to be in.


Swap big BRAN IVAN for zaba and carrick for Santi and that's mine so far.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> My my what do we have here :carrick.
> 
> Can't argue much with that team tbh maybe jagielka and Bale in would be my only change and possibly zabaleta but it's a toss up between him and rafael.


I edited it to put Zabaleta in it ahead of Rafael :troll

It's a hard one though. Think both have been as good as each other. Guess I just thought at least one City player should be in it. And 3 United players are too much :terry


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Not sure how anyone can put anything other than Jerome's strike vs Southampton down for goal of the season so far. Last minute to secure a point too.

Pulis has done a fantastic job at Stoke. Not necessarily limited to just this season but since he took over the transformation has been incredible. Took a really average squad dwindling between League 1 and the Championship and established them as a regular mid-table team in the Premier League with a FA Cup Final and a run in Europe. Amazing that there was a large group of locals wanting him out the at the start of the season they get promoted. Great at getting the best out of "decent" players too. Not sure I agree with the he's spent money to get where they are argument. They didn't have money to spend when they came up and haven't spent excessively in any window. Pretty sure they haven't spend any more per window than most other teams in that position. Scoring tons of goals is no use if you can't defend either. Their home record speaks for itself. Barely anyone goes there and beats them.

Van Persie for best signing. Michu purely on value but Van Persie's had the bigger impact and is the difference between us being top and maybe as low as 3rd.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I Curry I said:


> Worst summer signing - Joe Allen


you having a laugh lad?



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Brendan Rodgers must have some sort condition that prevents him from keeping any type of information to himself. He's pretty much just revealed his team and tactics to Fergie for next weeks game. It'll be interesting to see how far journalists could go during one of Brendan's press conferences. I'm sure they could get him to announce his credit card details and the fact that he likes to dress up as a woman on non match days.


we've played the exact same way in pretty much every game this season. Its not exactly a surprise.

Manager of the Year - Steve Clarke
Player of the Year - RVP/Suarez
Best youth player (21 or under) - Lukaku
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Rodwell, Garcia, pretty much any of QPR's signings.
Goal of the season - idk, too many to remember so i'll be biased and say Suarez vs Newcastle :suarez1
Biggest surprise - West Brom, Chelsea sacking RDM and replacing him with Rafa
Biggest disappointment - Rosicky still isn't a football
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half - Everton to make the top 4, Arsenal to finish outside of the CL places.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Last season Pulis wasn't my favourite person at times, but this season I can't knock him. He's signed Bego and Shawcross on extended contracts and brought in N'Zonzi the best midfielder I have ever seen wearing a Stoke shirt. 
Only team unbeaten at home this season and apart from Man City we haven't been beaten easily away.

Would still give Moyes MOTY so far though.
Jerome has to win Goal of the season (my shins are still bruised from the mental)
Signing of the season is out of- Van Persie, Michu and N'Zonzi 

Agreed with the team.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Good call on QPR. Completely forgot about them. Bosingwa is definitely the worst signing of the summer. Can't believe someone in England actually gave him a job.


Well he is a former European champion afterall












I Curry I said:


> Worst summer signing - Joe Allen


:kobe


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the year - David Moyes
Player of the year - Suarez
Best youth player - Lukaku
Best summer signing - Michu
Worst summer signing - Marin
Goal of the season-
Biggest surprise- West Brom, Newcastle being near the bottom of the table 
Biggesr disappointment - Borini
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: Villa to get relegated and Everton to finish 4th.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pulis also signed the awesome Geoff Cameron.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager - David Moyes
Best player - RVP/Suarez
Best youth - Lukaku
Best signing - Michu
Worst signing - Marin (has he even played?)
Goal of the season - Jerome vs Saints
Biggest surprise - Newcastle struggling
Biggest disappointment - Stoke doing well again 8*D
Predics for rest - Villa to get relegated, what a shit team they have become


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

best manager - moyes
best player - van persie/michu/suarez
best youth - nastasic
best signing - javi garcia van persie/michu/chico flores/vertonghen
worst signing - jay rodriguez, any youth player lambert bought
goal of the season - jerome/gera
biggest surprise - west brom, newcastle
biggest disappointment - qpr dont have 0 points
rest of the season - we romp home to win the league averaging 5 goals a game and run in to the champions league final to make it a triple threat.

i didn't include rodwell as worst because imo it's slightly harsh to shit all over a guy who has been injured 80% of the time. my team:

mignolet
zaba vertonghen chico rose
mata cazorla fellaini bale
rvp suarez

subs: guzan, rafael, pienaar, carrick, michu, johnson, sandro

some picks im sure i'll get blasted for but that's my team.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*






:lmao

Been around for almost seven years... How did I just come across this now?


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

best manager - laudrup
best player - van persie
best youth - nastasic
best signing - van persie
worst signing - eric djemba-djemba (will forever be my answer to this question)
goal of the season - jerome
biggest surprise - west brom
biggest disappointment - valencia and this over-reliance on his right foot/playing shit
rest of the season - united make things hard for themselves, newcastle stop being so shit, villa continue being shit


begovic
zabaleta - shawcross - huth - baines
fellaini - carrick
mata - bale
rvp - suarez


----------



## CGS

93.20 said:


> rest of the season - we romp home to win the league averaging 5 goals a game and run in to the champions league final to make it a triple threat.


:russo


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wouldn't put Cazorla anywhere near the starting 11 of the Premiership for this season. Cazorla is immensely talented but he has been good in probably 2 or 3 games this season. He's just like the rest in most of our games.


Manager of the year - Moyes
Player of the year - van Persie/Suarez (both one man teams  )
Best youth player - Lukaku
Best summer signing - van Persie
Worst summer signing - Marin
Goal of the season - van Persie/City (For the weight and all)
Biggest surprise - 'Castle struggling
Biggest disappointment - Us 
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: 'Arry to save QPR.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Because I'm bored at work I will do my team - 

------------Begovic
Zabaleta Huth Williams Baines
--------Sandro Carrick
--------Mata Fellaini 
-------van Persie Suarez

Bit of a silly formation, but it was the only way of getting in the players in the positions that they've played.



Seabs said:


> *Not sure I agree with the he's spent money to get where they are argument. They didn't have money to spend when they came up and haven't spent excessively in any window. Pretty sure they haven't spend any more per window than most other teams in that position.*


I think Stoke have the third highest net spend in the league over the last 5 years. He has spent plenty.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manager of the Year - David Moyes
Player of the Year - Robin Van Persie 
Best youth player - Rose
Best summer signing - Robin van Persie
Worst summer signing - Joe Allen
Goal of the season - Villa's V Liverpool
Biggest surprise - Norwich turning things around after the start they had
Biggest disappointment - All QPR
(Any) Prediction for the 2nd half: 1) Man U 2) City 3) Spur's 4) Chelsea 18) Villa 19) Southampton 20)Reading


Team 
------------------Begovic
----------Ivanovic ShawCross Verthongen
Zaba-----------------------------------------Bale
----------------Fellaini Carrick
-----------------------Mata
-----------------Robin Van Persie


Also interesing watch


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So any predictions for any Cupsets today? I'm going for

*Brighton* VS Newcastle
Aston Villa VS *Ipswich* 
*Crawley* VS Reading
Wigan VS *Bournemouth*
*Southampton* VS Chelsea


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> I think Stoke have the third highest net spend in the league over the last 5 years. He has spent plenty.


*Seriously? That'd surprise me then.*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> So any predictions for any Cupsets today? I'm going for
> 
> 
> *Crawley* VS Reading


Ambitious, Luton might cause a terribly out of form Wolves some trouble.

Burton have already beaten Leicester this season, I doubt it will happen again but Burton are certainly capable.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Time is changed. Player prefers to go to Spurs rather us. I think AW's magic has gone. AW wants to extend Walcott. On the other hands, AW wants to sign Villa. Doesn't he know where the problem is? We need to have strong defensive medfielder. Since Viera's departure, we have never found any player to replace him. Get get rid of Diaby, we can't trust him anymore. Please use 17M to sign someone who knows how to defend.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well Torres, you better listen to the Boss


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> Ambitious, Luton might cause a terribly out of form Wolves some trouble.
> 
> Burton have already beaten Leicester this season, I doubt it will happen again but Burton are certainly capable.


Luton are coming off a 3-1 defeat as well. I'm hoping they can get something, purely because they are my local team. Unfortunately, I'm not around Luton today otherwise I would've probably went to the game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> So any predictions for any Cupsets today? I'm going for
> 
> *Brighton* VS Newcastle


Where's the upset?

Pardew clearly wants us to lose, since he's got us so far in the shite in the league. Now we can keep losing in the Prem with no distractions! Hooray! BBC calling it a giant killing :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In typical fashion, all of my accumulators are going to be off by 3 at this rate, cheers Newcastle.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Never do accy's on Cup matches that's always been my advice, But then again I've never follow my own advice when it comes to 3'rd round day


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

On this day in 2006, Manchester United signed Serbian defender Nemanja Vidic for 7 million.What a bargain!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shocking decision to send off Ameobi there


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

you'll struggle to find a softer second yellow there.

strangely annoyed to see wayne bridge still existing. oh right, we're still paying that sack of shit. that's why.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> In typical fashion, all of my accumulators are going to be off by 3 at this rate, cheers Newcastle.


You've only got yourself to blame for that. Brighton were even the favourites. 

This has to be match fixing. No team could be this bad by accident.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> You've only got yourself to blame for that. Brighton were even the favourites.
> 
> This has to be match fixing. No team could be this bad by accident.


Oh well, it could be worse, you could be a villa fan. Keep the faith..


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Unbelievable

:StephenA


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

8 Year Contract


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Alan Pardew has to be the biggest troll in football going right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

newcastle would have to be more disappointed by the performance than the result. might have been a few second stringers but you wouldnt be able to tell them apart for the experienced players. that was very poor. outplayed by a very good brighton team.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lovely jubbly. Can focus on the league now.










Any of our past managers would have been sacked after a run like this. A shambles like that should be the last straw. Where's the heart? Passion? As if.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Haha Pardew.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The things Alan Pardew says, if I was a fan I would be furious if my manager tells me that the team he put out wasn't good enough and saying he needs better players, and as a player for him I would be seriously downhearted. Not that they weren't good enough on the day, just rather they aren't good enough at all.

Quite different from when Poyet was told he did it at Newcastle again and he says that it wasn't him, it was his players.

Certain things managers should keep to themselves.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Out to Brighton 2 years in a row :cashley


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No surprise Pardew just :buried his players in the aftermatch interview there.

Tom Ince starting for Blackpool today so that's him cup-tied if he moves :downing

Will watch Southampton v Chelsea to see how well Ba does


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm expecting an upset at Villa Park today, Ipswich going out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> The things Alan Pardew says, if I was a fan I would be furious if my manager tells me that the team he put out wasn't good enough and saying he needs better players, and as a player for him I would be seriously downhearted. Not that they weren't good enough on the day, just rather they aren't good enough at all.
> 
> Quite different from when Poyet was told he did it at Newcastle again and he says that it wasn't him, it was his players.
> 
> Certain things managers should keep to themselves.


It's basically him publicly telling Ashley to get him new players.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> It's basically him publicly telling Ashley to get him new players.


It'd better work, or we're fucked.

Goal for Saints, very good finish from Rodriguez.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Loved Pardew's promo after the game. 

Obviously taking the same approach as THE GAME. :buried :hhh


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba stealing the goal just like he steals a huge paycheck amirite? :vince2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Got to love FA Cup 3rd round weekend. Sunderland taking 5000 down to Bolton, Chelsea taking 4500 to Southampton, Hastings taking 1000s to Middlesbrough (and knowing Middlesbrough, taking only 100s back :side: ) and United taking 5000 to Upton Park later. Feel sorry for anyone in London with all these supports occupying countless pubs and bars as well as the tube/trains after 5pm.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's a shame Lincoln couldn't beat Mansfield to get into the 3'rd round, would of loved to have made that short trip to see them take on Liverpool, only other local alternative today was Hull VS Leyton Orient which by the sounds of it is a bag of wank so far


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just seen this on my twitter feed

*Half Time Trivia - 7 players have made 500 Premier League appearances. Name them...*

My Guesses

Gary Speed
Ryan Giggs
Gary Neville
Paul Scholes 
Emile Heskey


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:Imao Aston Villa, btw What the hell was the defender doing:shocked:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> Just seen this on my twitter feed
> 
> *Half Time Trivia - 7 players have made 500 Premier League appearances. Name them...*
> 
> My Guesses
> 
> Gary Speed
> Ryan Giggs
> Gary Neville
> Paul Scholes
> Emile Heskey


:carra Phil Neville and Lampard?

Edit: Actually I don't think Carra has reached it yet


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Frank Lampard? Bound to be a goalie in there too.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can tell you that 2 of my guesses were wrong


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

David James?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Frank Lampard? Bound to be a goalie in there too.


Friedal then maybe?

How many apps did Shearer manage?


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

James


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Had a few more guesses, I've got 6/7 now, DAVID JAMES, FRANK LAMPARD, EMILE HESKEY, GARY SPEED, RYAN GIGGS, SOL CAMPBELL


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> It's basically him publicly telling Ashley to get him new players.


Yes, but why? I can see the fans turning against him harder for that. If he wants new players then he can speak to Ashley himself man to man, not bury his players after the match. If Ashley is saying no then that's between those at Newcastle United and not for the press. If his players aren't good enough then I can see thinking that then he picked them, and he's been there long enough to oversee what players will make his team or not, so why are they so bad? I just can't see any reason why he said that and would expect people not to be unimpressed by it. There are things for the dressing room, the boardroom and the training ground, and things for the press. If my manager spoke of me like that I would quickly and completely lose faith in myself. It's not a matter of proving him wrong, it's a matter of feeling let down by an under pressure manager. 

An under pressure manager that has his contract to fall back on.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

@Ashes. Phil Neville is the 7th, reached it recently I believe


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And I would say, 

Gary Speed,
Phil Neville,
Ryan Giggs,
David James,
Sol Campbell, 
Frank Lampard,

And there I tap out. Mark Schwarzer must be around there because he has been around for eons though, as a shot in the dark.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> Had a few more guesses, I've got 6/7 now, DAVID JAMES, FRANK LAMPARD, EMILE HESKEY, GARY SPEED, RYAN GIGGS, SOL CAMPBELL


oh wait it's phil neville. missed that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba scores again enaldo


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

5 defenders in the first 11



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Vidic, Smalling, Buttner, Scholes, Cleverley, Kagawa, Welbeck & Chicharito.
> bench: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Valencia, Giggs, Young, van Persie, Macheda.


perhaps rafael will be pushed up, with welbeck on the left and kagawa behind hernandez


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> alan shearer?


He's somewhere in the 400's, DwayneAustin got it, it's Phil Neville, the most recent to join the list.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Happy enough with that XI. Should have a good chance.











What the fuck


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

1-4 up, win a penalty.

Doesn't give it to Ba for a hat trick :lmao Vintage Lamps.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Big Sam "On CV, who is there to beat me?" 
Interviewer "Fergie?" 
Big Sam "Yep. Arsene. Perhaps, Rafa......perhaps"

Can't tell if he's serious or tongue in cheek


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> 1-4 up, win a penalty.
> 
> Doesn't give it to Ba for a hat trick :lmao Vintage Lamps.


Did Ba attempt to take it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

marco rony lopes scores with his first touch in senior football. :mark: only just turned 17 a week ago too. not bad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hearing Henriquez did well for Wigan when he came on, hit the bar, and nearly got an assist late on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










poo


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ Eva Carneiro sighting :kobe4


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

David Beckham is watching at Upton Park

He'll obviously be heading to Loftus Road after the game :arry Triffic


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

CLEVERLEY 

lovely finish


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

that's a top, top ball from joke hole. nice header too.

apparently watford fans resorted to united chants in the second half. sad :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny at West Ham's defending for the Cleverley goal

:terry at 1-1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> apparently watford fans resorted to united chants in the second half. sad :lmao


Horrificly cringeworthy isn't it? Says something about the creativty of a support when they sing songs of another club to try and rile up the opposition. Sunderland used to sing YNWA numerous times when they came to OT, no idea if they still do. Always thought that was sad since they'd mock it whenever they played Liverpool. Watford are a joke of a club anyway. One of the most plastic and tame supports in the country.

Also going on record that West Ham may have the most overhyped atmosphere in England. It seems a recurring cliche for commentators/pundits to mention the Upton Park atmosphere, when there's next to nothing all game except for the odd Bubbles and a couple of other songs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It would be nice if Shinji Kagawa came to United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Horrificly cringeworthy isn't it? Says something about the creativty of a support when they sing songs of another club to try and rile up the opposition. Sunderland used to sing YNWA numerous times when they came to OT, no idea if they still do. Always thought that was sad since they'd mock it whenever they played Liverpool. Watford are a joke of a club anyway. One of the most plastic and tame supports in the country.
> 
> Also going on record that West Ham may have the most overhyped atmosphere in England. It seems a recurring cliche for commentators/pundits to mention the Upton Park atmosphere, when there's next to nothing all game except for the odd Bubbles and a couple of other songs.


they bring a great number with 6000 fans, and then they resort to doing that? just small time stuff.

just under 47k for a cup game too, good stuff


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

As I said, they're a shite support with no passion and probably the most tame/overly family friendly club going. A few tried to form an Ultras group when it became popular at the likes of Palace, Leicester, York and other clubs. They called themselves 'The Yellow Order' or something, got a letter from the club saying the name was a bit extreme and not in keeping with the club's image and subsequently changed it :lmao . Summed them up.

40,000 from City is good for a nothing cup game against a team like Watford. Imagine the club probably did discount tickets or marketed towards families, but always good to see its not just away fans that turn out for cup games.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Utd fans singing "Sign On" and yet Liverpool are not playing in this match :brodgers


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*"GIT YA MOBILES AND LAP TOPS AAAHHHT!"*

I fucking laugh every time that advert comes on. Love Ray Winstone.

United looking quite decent going forward so far. Kagawa is having an absolute nightmare though. Looks to be a good second half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Look awful defending set pieces, look decent in possesion with soem lovely 1-2's but lack the killer edge up top. West ham just sit 11 behind the ball and hoof it but if it wins them matches then what can you do.

Kagawa dear me fpalm terrible allround, smalling has been poor also.

We're gonna miss rooney big time vs liverpool and spurs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> *"GIT YA MOBILES AND LAP TOPS AAAHHHT!"*
> 
> I fucking laugh every time that advert comes on. Love Ray Winstone.
> 
> United looking quite decent going forward so far. Kagawa is having an absolute nightmare though. Looks to be a good second half.


*NOOOOOOOO FOOTBALL IS ON. LADBRRROOOOOOOKKKKKSSSS GAME ON!!!!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So when do west ham get a pena and/or scholes gets sent off.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm also hating that _'Insert club FC, by far the greatest club, the world has ever seen'_ chant that loads of clubs are singing now.

I've always associated it with Arsenal, though I dunno if they started it. Now it seems to break out at some point in every match I watch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol ahh well atleast we won't have to play at the etihad or anfield again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking hell, replica of the first goal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ehehehe

said that joke hole would have a great game. two terrific balls in. top defending too :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:fergie :jcole :fergie :jcole :fergie :jcole :fergie :jcole :fergie :jcole


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

James fucking Collins, one of the worst players in the fucking league.

Can't fucking defend.

Get Kagawa off, he's been dreadful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ffs get smalling, kagawa and buttner off their fucking shite.

Maybe next year we won't get city, arsenal, pool or hammers away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's the joke hole show!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The days of good defending are dead..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fuck off cole you stupid fucking injury prone kethead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

usually play shite at upton park, remember the 4-0 in the snow a couple years back :no:


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Welbeck fpalm 
Been shocking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> usually play shite at upton park, remember the 4-0 in the snow a couple years back :no:


fucking inept all over the place, typical shite in this cup.

People forgot performances like this because they got glossed over the xmas period.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



spezzano2311 said:


> Welbeck fpalm
> Been shocking.


Been the best player on the pitch.

:rvp


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> I'm also hating that _'Insert club FC, by far the greatest club, the world has ever seen'_ chant that loads of clubs are singing now.
> 
> I've always associated it with Arsenal, though I dunno if they started it. Now it seems to break out at some point in every match I watch.


To an extent I've always associated it with Arsenal, but only because I heard them sing it more regularly and as basically their anthem, whereas the likes of Spurs, Chelsea, Villa, Liverpool, Everton and many others sing it but as part of their songbook, rather than their anthem or most recognisable song. Its like that 'over land and sea' song though, not really specific to anyone club and sung by near enough anyone who can fit the name of the club into the tune. Think there's a United version which existed years ago and is never sung. There is actually a great song ending with 'Manchester United the Greatest of all' but sadly its a pub/retro song that no-one sings in the ground in substantial numbers these days.

Be a shame to go out of the FA Cup early. Always great for the supporters if we get drawn away from home and would be a shame to miss out on a few great trips. Fucking Sheffield Wednesday away needs to happen within my lifetime.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joey Cole dominating and taking hits for the team. This blood isn't very PG.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tottenham will shit us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking hell, Valencia put in ball with his left foot :shocked:


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A real shame this. We don't seem to have it in the cup at all anymore for whatever reason. No real threat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah, Vidic is done.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Congrats wankers you've now bottled a 2nd potential cup this season.

Decent performance next week wouldn't hurt lads.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

wow vidic has lost basically all his pace

could've killed someone putting that into the crowd too


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah Kagawa has been shite but he was good before his injury so give him a game or two maybe? JEEEEEBUS.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We are a one man team.



:carrick


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> wow vidic has lost basically all his pace


Next weekend will be fun :suarez1



> could've killed someone putting that into the crowd too


:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It will be since he won't start.


Someone should kick the ball at that cunt atkinson.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Next weekend will be fun :suarez1


vidic wont be starting next week


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

just from the game today, it looks like vidic knows where he needs to be. he just can't get there. he doesn't have any sort of pace and just seems weak in general when it comes to contests. whether that's confidence or a result of his injuries, i don't know. but he looks a shell of the player he once was.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FFS Giggs should have done better with that


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Surely life can't get more depressing next week, surely the scousers won't win surely.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's just too good.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> vidic wont be starting next week


:downing

RVP :downing :downing


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:rvp


WHAT A GOAL, brilliant touch


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ehehehehehe

P.S: West Ham commenting on another team's support is the definition of irony. They've been dogshit apart from sporadic bursts of Bubbles. Woeful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

one man team

arsenal look stupider and stupider every game. 'footballing reasons'.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Below par performance for a lot of the game, but thankful to still be in the cup.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck sake what a finish. How many times is that man going to save our skin. Spineless second half performance but hopefully we can finish it off in the replay. Kagawa produced one of the worst performances I've EVER seen from a United player, everything he did was useless. I agree with whoever said that Vidic is a shell of his former self, the guy is just too slow and reckless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Replay will be next wednesday, between liverpool and Spurs


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wouldn't have complained if West Ham had seen that out, but that Giggs pass and the control and touch from The Sex was maybe some of the best football I've seen this season. Loved Cleverley's goal too and and the way he just swaggered up to it.

Also never actually realised how short Joe Cole is before tonight.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not good having the games piling up, but I'd much rather still be in the cup. So many under-performers today, Kagawa chief amongst them. Buttner will never be United level. Ah well.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FLOPGAWA

How many games has van Persie won for United now? He's carrying them on his back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Replay will be next wednesday, between liverpool and Spurs


:lol :lol even i never saw that equaliser coming :rvp i really would turn gay for that man.

I'm glad it's sooner rather than later just play the same team except maybe start giggs and let them put things right after that performance.

And yea we are a one man team :carrick, but we need rooney back so badly.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think we can all appreciate how dire Kagawa was now that T-C has changed his avy out of shame.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can we send kagawa back and get sneijder :fergie.

So can we have Nani or Ando back for spurs or the replay.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> How many games has van Persie won for United now? He's carrying them on his back.


Fucking outrageous from United, using their players to win games.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Fucking outrageous from United, using their players to win games.


:lmao :lmao, so good.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think we can all appreciate how dire Kagawa was now that T-C has changed his avy out of shame.


Haha, glad it was picked up on. He will come good, but the man crush on the main man overrules all.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Haha, glad it was picked up on. He will come good, but the man crush on the main man overrules all.


Yeah tbf to the bloke, he's coming back from injury and we're still trying to find a formation that works best for him. United have always played historically with width compared to through the middle and that seems to be his problem atm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kagawa just needs games and in the right position, not in central midfield


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Haha, glad it was picked up on. He will come good, but the man crush on the main man overrules all.


but will he? could be a veron/forlan all over again.

We should have went for Rodriguez over him and i will always stand by that.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dortmund did a nice bit of business there. Got rid of Kagawa and indirectly replaced him with Reus who's a better player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think we can all appreciate how dire Kagawa was now that T-C has changed his avy out of shame.


It's so true :lmao

I think I need a new avatar :hmm: Not because Neymar has shamed me. He could never do that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Dortmund did a nice bit of business there. Got rid of Kagawa and indirectly replaced him with Reus who's a better player.


Spot on, hope i'm proved wrong but united got shafted in that deal and even moreso that we never had a position to fit him in, should have gotten a proper CM or winger over him.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Dortmund did a nice bit of business there. Got rid of Kagawa and indirectly replaced him with Reus who's a better player.


How's that working out for Dortmund in the league?

He will come good. He's a class little player getting over an injury and is still in the adaptation phase, United aren't used to using a player like him, but he will be fine.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I think I need a new avatar :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even Mame Diouf is doing well in that league :lol


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Just give him a contract, Roman.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> How's that working out for Dortmund in the league?
> 
> He will come good. He's a class little player getting over an injury and is still in the adaptation phase, United aren't used to using a player like him, but he will be fine.


Not saying Kagawa is a bad player. He's a very good player, just bringing the point up that they've done some good business.

You can point out BVB's league position, but they are not near Bayenr ebcause Bayern have been amazing this season. But they making up for that with a far better Champions League run


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reus>>>Kagawa how can it even be debated?

Nazzac is spot on imo.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Even Mame Diouf is doing well in that league :lol


That league has got more teams left in Europe than the premier league


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Not saying Kagawa is a bad player. He's a very good player, just bringing the point up that they've done some good business.
> 
> You can point out BVB's league position, but they are not near Bayenr ebcause Bayern have been amazing this season. But they making up for that with a far better Champions League run


Leverkusen are ahead of them as well and they are miiiles behind Bayern, a complete turnaround from last season. Reus is a good player, but Kagawa and Lewandowski carried their attack last season.



Joel said:


> It's so true :lmao
> 
> I think I need a new avatar :hmm: Not because Neymar has shamed me. He could never do that.







Any excuse to post it really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

People think young is lightweight and soft which he is but kagawa is just a different kind of soft it's worrying i would say hit the gym but that probably wouldn't do much good neither.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Leverkusen are ahead of them as well and they are miiiles behind Bayern, a complete turnaround from last season.


Leverkusen are doing well too Keisling is on fire. I don't expect it to stay that way though, BVB usually find their best form in the 2nf half of the season.

And like i have said, they are doing far better in the Champions League



T-C said:


> Reus is a good player, but Kagawa and Lewandowski carried their attack last season.


Kagawa was key last season i agree. But that's also the same season where Reus was the main reason why Gladbach finished in the top 4 and was named German player of the year


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Double post


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's clear fergie wants kagawa to be a CM but the fact remains his best position is behind the striker which he won't play when rooney is fit and if he does rooney will then be moved outwide and ruin his overall game. You could say diamond but that has only worked well once and even then kagawa did not get to play his preferred position against newcastle.













:lol every fucking time, class :fergie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Someone on Redcafe put it well, playing Van Persie is like using a cheat code.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking RVP. Why did he have to sign for Man U. At least at Arsenal he wasn't carrying them to anything worthwhile :kobe2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking RVP. Why did he have to sign for Man U. At least at Arsenal he wasn't carrying them to anything worthwhile :kobe2


:wenger would like to remind you of the 4th place trophy.


Wonder what the odds are on RVP and the bucktooth racist scoring hat tricks next week.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



God™ said:


> Just give him a contract, Roman.


As the manager? :terry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was at work and will see highlights later, saw RVP's goal though. :rvp the man oozes class.
Could be doing without the replay.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking RVP :cuss:

Him and Alex Ferguson have to be my top 2 most hated people on earth.

OH well, at least the mighty Liverpool will put them in their place next weekend :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yes Mr ferguson is the devil and :rvp is his 2nd in command, never mind those damn rapists and child molesters.

:fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Never get tired of Van Persie saving our bacon. Incredible player. The touch for the goal was out of this world. Amazing ball from Giggs too. Been loving Giggs' revival the past few games. Utd fans on here are awfully quick to jump on his back when he's played in the middle for some reason and gets outpaced by kids literally half his age but don't mention his recent form. Made a big difference going forward down the left coming on against Swansea and today and was a big threat against Newcastle too. 

Thought a draw was fair. We can't play well for 90 minutes still. Started off well but 2nd half was dire bar the moment of quality at the end. Cleverly's goal was class. Thought he has a great game running the game in midfield. First half at least anyway. Thought Welbeck looked good too. Guy always puts a shift in. Shame he's down the pecking order right now. Kagawa with another shit away day performance. Doesn't look like a natural fit in physical away games without time on the ball. He's a talent so he'll get there. He doesn't really fit in the team though unless we play 4-2-3-1 but that rules out playing Hernandez with Van Persie. Buttner was unimpressive. Just isn't Utd talent or even close. These are all games Fabio could be playing and developing in. Rafael continues to shine. Evans too. Vidic just needs games. Smalling really isn't a natural fit at RB, especially going forward. Replay is annoying in between Liverpool and Spurs but we should progress now.

Brighton winning really aint an upset, especially against the team Newcastle sent out. Caught the last 15 or so minutes and Brighton were a joy to watch passing the ball around. Granted, extra player and weak deflated opposition. Can see them becoming a fixture in the league once they get promoted. Playing a strong team and getting a result would have been great for the confidence but I guess I get why they just passed on the Cup this season with injuries and their league position.

Ba's gonna be a goal machine at Chelsea with their service if he plays regularly. Only concern maybe would be not even balls over the top to him but didn't seem to matter today.*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yes Mr ferguson is the devil and :rvp is his 2nd in command, never mind those damn *rapists* and child molesters.
> 
> :fergie


:rvp





















Joke :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Blue. said:


> Was at work and will see highlights later, saw RVP's goal though. :rvp the man oozes class.
> Could be doing without the replay.


I just can't get my head around a United fan called Blue.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> :wenger would like to remind you of the 4th place trophy.
> 
> 
> Wonder what the odds are on RVP and the bucktooth racist scoring hat tricks next week.


Well I just put both in my FF team so as long as Pool win at least 4-3 I don't mind one bit :rvp :suarez1


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I just can't get my head around a United fan called Blue.


Me neither. As an Everton fan, I don't think I even own anything red.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Fargerov said:


> OH well, at least the mighty Liverpool will put them in their place next weekend :brodgers


And what place is that? First? :fergie


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I just can't get my head around a United fan called Blue.





Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Me neither. As an Everton fan, I don't think I even own anything red.


It's a childhood nickname. I don't know where the hell it comes from either! ep :downing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Me neither. As an Everton fan, I don't think I even own anything red.


Don't blame you, it's a shit color regardless.

blue > red


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Van Persies touch before the goal jesus christ. Prepared to get raped by Swansea already.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Are any of our very own WF Evertonians in this picture?:ksi1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> one man team
> 
> arsenal look stupider and stupider every game. 'footballing reasons'.


Except, it wasn't!

Do you expect our honorable board and manager to come out and claim that van Persie threw the new contract out of the window and they were too greedy enough to let him walk for free next season? We could have done that. We didn't.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

our arses are full :lmao

superb


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2 goals on debut!!!!!!

This is (Ba)d news for Torres! :nando


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yes Mr ferguson is the devil and :rvp is his 2nd in command, never mind those damn rapists and child molesters.
> 
> :fergie


Oh true, forgot about :terry1 and :gnev


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey, Walcott, Cazorla, Giroud.
> 
> Subs: Martinez, Vermaelen, Santos, Coquelin, Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Podolski.


FUCKING YES THEO AND GIROUD STARTING :mark: swap Ramsey for Podolski and that team is our strongest EDIT: Aprt from Verm being on the bench.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SJFC said:


> Are any of our very own WF Evertonians in this picture?:ksi1


Pretty sure thats Mozza in the Pink Jeans :jordan3


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So, Michu isn't playing today for Swansea. Arsenal has the edge. Let's see if Wenger is capable of turning his boys after the Soton mess


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> Dortmund did a nice bit of business there. Got rid of Kagawa and indirectly replaced him with Reus who's a better player.


They had Rues signed the start of last season and left him on loan!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

that legitimately has nothing to do with his post.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ramsey is proper shit


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good challenge on Giroud by Bartley. Also, Ramsey tripped himself and is a donkey.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Instant Michu :wenger


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu raping Arsenal again :busta


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Podolski replaces Ramsey for Arsenal. Another match in which Ramsey made absolutely no impact.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v #Mansfield: Jones, Wisdom, Robinson, Carragher, Coates, Lucas, Allen, Shelvey, Suso, Downing, *STURRIDGE*.
> 
> Confirmed #LFC subs v #Mansfield: Gulacsi, Suarez, Henderson, Sterling, Coady, Skrtel, Flanagan.


Strong team. The Age of Sturridge begins today.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea have defended so badly, it's laughable :lmao :lmao


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a finish by Kieran Gibbs of all people!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea having a defensive nightmare now. Aren't the same team when they're sitting back, content to defend.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"INCROYABLE"

Everything sounds better on a stream with French commentary :wenger


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I expect a tough match for Liverpool.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool, fucking blessed.

United/West Ham will get drawn away to Chelsea/City. For fucking sure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

for fucking sure eh

possible stoke away. disgusting


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not really any glamour ties in the fourth round, but we may see some upsets that's for sure.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

7 Fucking Minutes BITCHES


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> The Age of Sturridge begins today.


:brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ESPN "Liverpool have looked a different class" 

I should hope they are, they are playing a non-League team!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good too see Sturridge get his first goal out of the way. Even if it was against a non-league team


----------



## Jordo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scored quicker than ba did on his debut


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My god, what a dire draw. Fulham or Blackpool at home if United get through, jesus wept. Quite fancied Oldham as an away tie, Sheffield Wednesday will almost certainly get knocked out so that tie will have to wait another year. Leicester would be a good tie if both teams get through, I remember people raving about our support back when we played there in 2003.

Chelsea have a good draw if they play Brentford away. Think they scrapped the away terrace which is a shame but there's pubs on every corner of the ground and its regarded as a great day for a pissup.

Stoke away for City would be dire. On top of being a tough game there's nothing worse than playing a team from your own league in the cup. Whole intrigue behind the cups is to give you ties you're not likely to get for many years.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny at this ref.

:kenny :kenny :kenny at modern football where everything is a yellow card


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wengers lost the fucking plot.



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger on the penalty claim by Aaron Ramsey: "It was a penalty and the referee saw it, you know why he did not give it?
> 
> "Because he thought the guy had not done it on purpose, and I think as well it was accidental, but he did not trip himself, he was caught clearly by the leg of the Swansea player.
> 
> "The referee hesitated and he did not give it."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

was embarrassing at the time, even more embarrassing coupled with that quote. called that he'd tripped over his feet before the replay. it was that damn obvious.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Getting outplayed by fucking Mansfield here. :suarez1 coming on to save us. Suso needs to go off soon.

:hendo3 on for that calming presence.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Jordo said:


> Scored quicker than ba did on his debut


There's a difference in class between Southampton and Mansfield though, so it's not fair to compare them


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh Suarez


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:suarez1 handballs into the goal. Britain is about to riot I suspect


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

not a good look at all. poor form


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool 3 handballs, none given. 1st one very doubtful on Carragher, but 2nd and 3rd I have seen given especially the Joe Allen one on the line, then Luis Suarez goes up and scores a goal after it had come off his hand.

Football, bloody hell.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ESPN commentators sound like Suarez pissed on their children. Bit over the top.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not really, completely embarrassing display from him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Ohhh Suarez


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's just poor form, especially against a battling non league team, to need to resort to that is just sad really.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was poor form I agree. But people are already accusing him of kissing his hand to incite the crowd. 

Even though he kisses his wrist after every single goal he scores.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was more annoyed at his little clap towards the goalkeeper when the goalkeeper was shouting at the ref for handball.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ohhhhhhh Suarez Suarez Suarez 

Man this guy just loves to bring drama to himself. Doesn't he. 

Fully deserved goal for Mansfield.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Game on? Or just a stretch too late?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

John Flanagan is anti football.

Mansfield deserved a replay to be honest, due the handball and so the Mansfield chairman's wife could get some more TV time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"The work of a cheat" :lmao

Quality neutral commentary from Champion


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Just telling the truth


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> "The work of a cheat" :lmao
> 
> Quality neutral commentary from Champion


It's funny because he was so pro-Liverpool and biast before the act of cheating.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Have has anybody seen the Mansfield manager been interviewed yet? only got BBC Live Text for me at the minute and they quoted him as saying "The second goals was one of those things" but I'm just curious myself if he's said anything else about it on ESPN or whatever


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He said he's giving Suarez the benefit of the doubt and that it was probably instinct because he's a forward.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

liverpool cheating to beat a team so broke they cant afford to trade shirts at the end

#respect


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao John Barnes. "No-one accused Thierry Henry of cheating vs Ireland." u wot m8?

Having to cheat to knock out a brave non league side :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao John Barnes. "No-one accused Thierry Henry of cheating vs Ireland." u wot m8?
> 
> Having to cheat to knock out a brave non league side :brodgers


Barnes was defending Suarez in the Evra thing as well

needs to be a bit more like :gnev not trying to defend his ex-team at every opportunity


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mansfield manager said Suarez is a wonderful player and the handball was reaction, and he wouldn't call him a cheat (Y)


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mansfield CEO there on ESPN was a lasher !


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez can't help himself. I'd blame the officials more for not seeing it when it was so blatant, but Liverpool get none of the decisions...


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Some of the posts here are rather similar to Seán O'Sullivan's tweets...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Barnes is a clown. Isn't he a Liverpool FC ambassador? It's basically PR he's doing, not punditry.

Anyway, I thought the handball was accidental, in fairness. Still though, how blind are the officials? His arm was stretched out and it hit the palm of his hand, how blatant does it need to be to see it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i personally think it's avoidable

but

the chance is there. if you can get away with it, go for it. it's just the fact it's suarez and liverpool that makes it a bad combination. cheat is a bit excessive. unsporting would be a better phrase. you'd expect any player in the same situation to do just that, it's a competition after all. but it just leaves a sour taste, mostly because it was against such a small team.

agreed on the linesman though. how he's kinda escaping criticism for that is ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I liked what Klose did earlier in the year

came forward and admitted that he used his hand

whether or not id like one of my lads doing that, in a big game, remains to be seen


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> liverpool cheating to beat a team so broke they cant afford to trade shirts at the end


Could've made a bit more money if they hadn't reserved 96 seats for people who blatantly weren't going to turn up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



haribo said:


> Could've made a bit more money if they hadn't reserved 96 seats for people who blatantly weren't going to turn up.


:kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool in being nobheads shocker.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:jaydamn


----------



## just1988

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Looks like my Fantasy team decided to come out of hiding this weekend. Dempsey double, Le Fondre double and goals from Fat Frank and Sturridge...let's hope they can keep it up in the league!*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Talking of Fantasy Football is there a list of players somewhere that lists all the EPL players that will be going to the African Up of Nations this year, I know Yaya will be off but got a couple of others which I'm not sure about


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thankfully Pienaar retired from South Africa so he isn't going.

Adel T didn't get the call up so he isn't playing either.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Adel T didn't get the call up so he isn't playing either.


Did he choose not too play tho?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wasn't here yesterday but I did watch the West Ham/United game. I'll just post my thoughts on how we did and the game overall. First half we played some great football. The one-two's with each other, the energy at trying to win back the ball, the link-up play and the great chances we created, it was some of the best football we've played all season. Especially the fast pace we were playing at. The Cleverley goal also was a fantastic finish and he was one of our star players. Worked his socks off all match but was kind of anonymous in the second half.

Second half we just stopped playing until West Ham scored their second goal. The two goals we conceded was through some terrible defending. Granted Cole delivered two great goals but they should have been avoided but both times Vidic reacted slowly. Speaking of Vidic, I don't think the guy is done. He's hardly played any football for the past 15 months and has just returned from knee surgery. It's going to take him some time getting back into the swing of things. Apparently he was dead in the Swansea game but in the second half of that match he bossed it and handled Michu well. Yesterday against West Ham he was hit and miss. He nearly scored a goal and won a lot of the aerial battles but at times he did get outpaced and was slow to react. Not his best game but he did some decent things. Give him some time.

Smalling didn't have a good night and Buttner was woeful except for one good attack. I'm one of those that would like for him to get a few more chances but he really needs to improve on his defending as every ball mostly came in down his flank. I really miss Fabio.

Evans I thought had a solid game, he defended well and came forward a lot and did pretty well when on the attack. Kagawa had a bad game but he's just returned also. He's not had a good track record in our away games and gets easily outmuscled when on the ball but what let him down yesterday was his first touches. Really poor and he didn't create anything. Give him time though, he showed some good form in the home games and like I said, he's just returned. That and he's not playing in his preferred position.

Scholes was okay, that's all. Delivered some fine long balls but slowed our play down a lot of the time. Chicharito had a quiet game second half but I enjoyed what he contributed first half. He linked up well, made some good runs and set up the Cleverley goal beautifully. Welbeck worked hard but didn't really create anything going forward in the second half (after some good attacks in the first half). He's also on a very long goal drought but that's to be expected when he hasn't featured much and is now our 4th striker.

Rafael, what a beast of a player this season. He had another great game yesterday and as a winger. I'd be intrigued to see him get more chances as a winger as he gives so much more than Valencia at the moment. Rafael did drift in quite a lot (creating some good attacking opportunities) and didn't deliver as many balls into the box but he worked hard. He seemed like a more defensive midfield player at times, tracking back and winning the ball back for us. He charged forward for the attacks when he had to. It wasn't until Valencia came on that Rafael delivered that fantastic cross into the box for Giggs. I definitely want to see Rafael in that position again though.

Valencia was so poor when he came on. He did 3 good things; beat his man once and delivered 2 decent balls into the box with his left foot, which was shocking to see. He's obviously been told to change it up but still, he did nothing for us when he came on except for some dreadful crosses and that god-awful shot at the end. I hope he regains that form eventually.

Van Persie only needed one opportunity and it was a class finish. Van Persie and Chicharito have saved our asses a lot this season. Van Persie's goal though and the first touch to drag it out of the air was magical and to finish it with his right foot... excellent. The set up by Giggs - what a brilliant ball and the way he delivered it was epic. I've criticised Giggs the last 2 seasons because he has been poor, his passes have been wasteful and he dwells on the ball for far too long he ends up allowing 3 players to come in and win it easily off him. However, I haven't been one of those to say he should retire (although I sarcastically said him and others should be shot out back when they were playing poorly I'll admit). I still think he can offer something on the LEFT wing. Not in midfield but on the left, where he's played well recently (since the Swansea game). I'd like to see him and Young/Rafael start on the wings more and see how they do.

Overall, we don't need the extra game but I'd rather us be in the cup that out of it. I'd really like to see United win the FA Cup this season as it has been ages since we lifted it. Hopefully in the replay we play like we did in the first half against West Ham for the entire 90 minutes this time. Second half we just never showed up and played very sloppy and lethargic. Keep up the tempo in the return game. 

I also didn't catch the Suarez handball incident (apart from the gif posted on the other page) but it looks like the officials screwed things up... again. How can you miss a handball like that I'll never know.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



haribo said:


> Could've made a bit more money if they hadn't reserved 96 seats for people who blatantly weren't going to turn up.


:bron4 Hutz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> John Flanagan is anti football.
> 
> Mansfield deserved a replay to be honest, due the handball and so *the Mansfield chairman's wife could get some more TV time*.


:agree:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There's more Plastic in that face then there is on a match day at Old Trafford


----------



## just1988

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Blue. said:


> :agree:


*She reminds me of that painting that old woman restored, all touched up with stuff that makes her look worse than when she started.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I bet it's like a wizards sleeve.

Shame we weren't playing them for Sir Ryan :fergie.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been around in a while. I got banned for calling someone a twat :lmao

BTW, if calling someone a twat gets you banned, then can you ban McLovin. He's called me a cunt numerous times.

EDIT - Oh he is banned. Nice work.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Banned for calling someone a twat? really?

fpalm. Term of endearment if you ask me :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Clearly the start of WF going PG :vince2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well if WF is going PG does that mean we can no longer describe Q.P.R. as "shit" but instead we now have to describe them as "Poopy"


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

YOU'RE POOPY! AND YOU KNOW YOU ARE!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/stupid-football-quotes-2012s-best-1511680

I know it's the mirror but it's a pretty funny article has some quality quotes. A taster "West Ham have committed 13 fouls, but they weren't fouls, they were commitment" - RAY WILKINS 

:wilkins


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We were great first half but poor second. Mansfield pressed high and were growing in confidence. I feel as though Lucas should have been subbed off as he still doesn't look 100% fit and was looking very sloppy. Was great to see Sturridge get his first goal under 10mins but I feel as though he should have scored the one-on-one he had in the first half. The Suarez handball was clearly a handball. I don't put all the blame on Suarez as it's up to the officials to see that. Even though I support Liverpool, I felt sorry for Mansfield. There were a lot of decisions that went our way today. 

In saying that, glad we went through in the end but a great effort form Mansfield.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Pony tail is gone 

EDIT: So it begins again...

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=294291.0;attach=238173;image


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

My last ban was for calling someone a muppet and asking if they were retarded :lol

Suarez clearly upset that Bale has stolen his thunder re diving so he needed some way of getting people annoyed by him :suarez1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:cool2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










It takes a special man to look more of a prick than Suarez in any picture, but this melon somehow pulls it off.

Jester hat, face paint, replica kit, half & half scarf (do not get me started on people who buy these) and a VUVUZELA/air horn. He should be sectioned under the Mental Health Act for leaving the house in that condition. If you're a kid its acceptable, anyone over the age of 15 and I have to start questioning their mentality.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/stupid-football-quotes-2012s-best-1511680
> 
> I know it's the mirror but it's a pretty funny article has some quality quotes. A taster "West Ham have committed 13 fouls, but they weren't fouls, they were commitment" - RAY WILKINS
> 
> :wilkins


There's some amazing ones in there. I'll list a few off. The Mandaric one might be my favourite;

"I've been consistent in patches this season" - THEO WALCOTT
"The game is not over until it is" - DWIGHT YORKE 
"With Harry, two plus two always makes five, not three" - MILAN MANDARIC
"That's exactly how you head a ball... you use your head" - RAY WILKINS
"Levante have gone fourth in Serie A. If anyone can tell me what part of Italy Levante is in, please call. I've no idea" - ALAN BRAZIL
"Mario Balotelli is like Marmite, you either love him or hate him. Me, I'm between" - JOE ROYLE 
"It's now much more 50-50 in favour of Everton" - IAIN DOWIE 
"Samuel Eto'o is reputedly the highest-paid player in the world at £350,000 per week - that's £5,000 a day" - CLIVE TYLDESLEY


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> I'm glad I don't have to face Coloccini, because I don't think I would touch many balls" - DEMBA BA


:torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It takes a special man to look more of a prick than Suarez in any picture, but this melon somehow pulls it off.
> 
> Jester hat, face paint, replica kit, half & half scarf (do not get me started on people who buy these) and a VUVUZELA/air horn. He should be sectioned under the Mental Health Act for leaving the house in that condition. If you're a kid its acceptable, anyone over the age of 15 and I have to start questioning their mentality.


Typical bellend supporter from the biggest gang of bellends in the land.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That link truly is marvellous:

"I saw Real Madrid the other week, against Gaddafi" - Alan Brazil
"Chelsea are all in blue, with their white socks" - Sam Matterface
"That was a great finish, but you could say it wasn't a great finish because it didn't go in" - Chris Waddle
“There was nothing wrong with his timing - he was just a bit late" - Mark Bright
"That kind of natural understanding doesn't develop naturally" - Kenny Cunningham
"Ji-Sung Park is probably not as young as he was when he arrived at Old Trafford all those years ago" - Ray Houghton
"Where do you sit on young players, Martin Keown?" - Jonathan Pearce
"Southampton have always been at the top, apart from the seasons when they weren't" - Ray Parlour
"Fulham haven't had a shot on target, which is probably why they aren't in the goals" - Tony Cottee
"I think one of these teams could win this" - Andy Townsend


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mickey Quinn and Paul Merson, two of the stupidest bastards going yet they're paid to comment on football.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Says a lot for Liverpool when Suarez has to cheat to beat non-league opposition.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty sure thats Mozza in the Pink Jeans :jordan3


I am not willing to comment on whether or not I wear pink jeans to a football game or pink jeans at all for that matter at this moment in time. 

Thank you.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Says a lot for Liverpool when Suarez has to cheat to beat non-league opposition.


:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1

We didn't cheat, the officials did.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not our fault the officials are so incompetent :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Says a lot for Liverpool when Suarez has to cheat to beat non-league opposition.


:kobe 

Suarez is a dick but 90% of players/teams no matter what division they are in would have taken it as well. End of the day it's down to the Ref and linesman to spot it and how they missed it to begin with is beyond me. 



ROUSEY said:


> I am not willing to comment on whether or not I wear pink jeans to a football game or pink jeans at all for that matter at this moment in time.
> 
> Thank you.



I'll just take that as a yes then. M'Kay


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Real men wear pink.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










Forget Aston Villa, anyone with the cajones to wear that in public must certainly be a BRAVE person.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton away kits: available at a Cyberdog store near you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

absolutely hate these highlighter colours

remember when barca started making them

so unnatural, and absolutely popular with the bandwagoners too


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Most embarassing thing I've ever seen at a Football game was a 40 year old bloke on Sir Matt Busby Way in a red cape, plastic horns on his head & a toy pitchfork. He'd come as....a Red Devil. 

Ned Flanders made a more convincing devil for christ sakes. I dread to think what would have happened to him if he'd have stopped off in one of the less populated pubs around the ground for a swift pint pre-match.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yesterday was a hard day without Super Sunday on Sky Sports, never really enjoyed FA Cup weekends really.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't want to know what the 40 year old fans of Young Boys are dressing up as at games...


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Those quotes are amazing.

Best ones:
"Sometimes you want Obertan to open his legs and do something a bit exciting" - ALAN PARDEW
"Not to win is guttering" - MARK NOBLE
"In the paper this morning: "Police closing in on Holloway". Sorry it's 'Palace closing in on Holloway - ALAN BRAZIL
"That's put a strain on his left-hand knee" - JOHN SCALES
"Jordan Henderson is a player who likes to do his business in the middle of the park" - JASON McATEER
"That's exactly how you head a ball... you use your head" - RAY WILKINS
"If you closed your eyes, you couldn't tell the difference between the two sides" - PHIL BROWN
"Look at that roar" - NIALL QUINN 
"West Ham have committed 13 fouls, but they weren't fouls, they were commitment" - RAY WILKINS 
"Ferdinand has been laid out by Kolarov's unfortunate followthrough" - JON CHAMPION
"I think one of these teams could win this" - ANDY TOWNSEND, BEFORE UEFA SUPER CUP FINAL
"Michael Owen will get double figures this season - or at least 10, possibly more" - GARTH CROOKS
"Ozil could find the needle in a haystack with his sense of smell" - RAY HUDSON
"Mario Balotelli is like Marmite, you either love him or hate him. Me, I'm between" - JOE ROYLE 
"He could have done one of three things. He didn't do either" - GORDON STRACHAN 
"It's now much more 50-50 in favour of Everton" - IAIN DOWIE 
"Sheffield Wednesday are third in the table. You couldn't be any higher" - IAN ABRAHAMS
"There was nothing wrong with his timing, he was just a bit late" - MARK BRIGHT
"When you're there, it's one of those 'I was there' moments" - TONY GALE
"He's the player who can unlock the key" - STUART ROBSON
"Mistakes will be made, make no mistake" - GARTH CROOKS 
"Most goals are scored between the posts" - JAMIE REDKNAPP
"There's always been a fierce rivalry between Spurs and Tottenham" - DAVID PLEAT
"Didier Drogba's just a big loveable lump. Graham Norton seemed to get inside him last night" - CLIVE TYLDESLEY
"Ji-Sung Park is probably not as young as he was when he arrived at Old Trafford all those years ago" - RAY HOUGHTON
"It's pouring down and the ref is enjoying his moment in the sun" - ADRIAN CHILES
"Hopefully Andy Carroll has only tweeted his hamstring" - SAM ALLARDYCE
"Bobby Robson is Bobby Robson and will always be Bobby Robson" - FREDDY SHEPHERD
“Newcastle are absolutely besotted by injuries" - MARK LAWRENSON
"And now over to Barnet for another flash from Jacqui Oatley" - IAN ROBERTSON 
"Bolton have won just three of their last two games" - IAN ABRAHAMS
"In the first half, I didn't see the second half coming, that's for sure" - MICK McCARTHY

:wilkins

Edit: oh god at how long my list ended up. So much fun on one page.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

those half and half scarfs are possibly one of the dumbest things i ever saw


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did anyone catch the ESPN commentator's comment when Suarez scored. He said something like "That, I'm afraid, is the work of a cheat". At the time, I couldn't stop laughing, but I've seen many fans who are angry with this (mainly Liverpool obviously, but some others as well). I'm wondering if any action will be taken against the commentator or not. What do you guys think should or will happen?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is he wrong?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did Suarez handle it purposely? If he did, then yes, he's a cheat. If it just hit his hand, then the commentator should publicly apologise.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i dont think it's the place of a commentator on worldwide television to call players cheats.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> those half and half scarfs are possibly one of the dumbest things i ever saw


Agreed. I do not understand why they are appealing to some. Especially when its a derby game. How on earth any United fan could walk around with the City/Liverpool crest around his neck I do not know. They're obviously catered to the people there for the day out and blind to the passion and animosity in derby matches, saddening as well that these people are ever slowly becoming the majority instead of the clueless minority.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










It looked when watching and even on that gif that he puts his hand towards the ball so it would fall nicely for him to just put it into the back of the net. I don't think the commentator is wrong at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

that doesn't mean you should be trumpeting it on worldwide television.

questionable or it looks poor are much more suitable turns of phrase. what if suarez comes out and says it was an accident and he regrets it happening? then the commentator looks like a right tit. well, more than he already does.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well, it's a tough one. Let's face it, Suarez is a cheat. Handling the ball in this game may not prove it, but his diving has proved it in the past, so first things first he is a cheat. If the commentator thinks it was deliberate handball then he has every right to call him a cheat in my eyes, but it's tough because should he have done it on national telly. I don't blame the commentator for speaking his mind though. 

Are we at an era in football now that even a commentator will be punished for speaking his mind? Is everything that robotic? We have players/managers/coaches/referees all talking with their hands over their mouth now for fear of punishment for their own opinions. I can't believe there are fans calling for his head. You got the goal, you won the tie, you're in the next round in a controversial fashion then just move on instead of cursing the commentator for showing a bit of character and humanity.

Things in football like this need to be looked at in a way where you should think how you would feel if you were on the receiving end of a thing like this. If it was Mansfield going through in the exact same way, Liverpool fans would be calling Mansfield cheats and it would be a complete 180.

It's happened, the team who are allegedly responsible for the controversy won the match, the opposition manager has moved on and yet they are still bringing up things about the game. It's just... Remarkable.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sometimes it's just a reaction. I'm not saying that it's not cheating because it is. Commentator went a little overboard but he wasn't wrong in calling Suarez a cheat. At the end of the day, I don't blame Suarez. It's not like it's the first time it's happened anyhow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yaya's been admitted to hospital in abu dhabi with a cough and a fever during ivory coast's training.

send him home.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Keep him there, not like there's an important game on sunday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










just casually playing with the u/21's

scored 2 and set up trialist hideki ishige for the 3rd and then let denis suarez take a penalty for the 4th.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> i dont think it's the place of a commentator on worldwide television to call players cheats.


It's the place of the commentator to call events of the game. And Suarez cheated. 1+1=2.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the event was that he handballed and goaled. the opinion is he cheated. big difference.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Deliberate handball is cheating. That's why there is a punishment with a card if caught. He celebrated. He showed no remorse. He hasn't apologised after. Why is this even being argued? What's the point playing dumb? He cheated.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

a broadcaster cannot label a person on a worldwide broadcast. it's simply not allowed, and should not be allowed to happen. cheat is one of the harshest labels you can place upon a person. it's unprofessional and dumb.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Guess who is refereeing United vs Liverpool on sunday?


:webb




:fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

disliked how suarez kissed his hand and showed it off to the away crowd after scoring

but yeah, cant name too many players who would admit to having scored a handball to the ref


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Webb is shit and he's never been an advantage to United.



Clattenburg is our guy :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> disliked how suarez kissed his hand and showed it off to the away crowd after scoring
> 
> but yeah, cant name too many players who would admit to having scored a handball to the ref


miroslav klose

..
....
..

yeah it's a short list


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> disliked how suarez kissed his hand and showed it off to the away crowd after scoring
> 
> but yeah, cant name too many players who would admit to having scored a handball to the ref


He usually celebrates by kissing his hand, it was a bit of bad timing though definitely. I heard somewhere that he has a tattoo with names of some of his family on there, and that's why he kisses it.

ESPN have posted a message on Facebook in regards to the commentator:

*Dear fans,
Thank you for your post with regards to the commentators on ESPN. Hearing from our fans and receiving your feedback is important and we have shared your feedback with our production team.

We take our responsibility to deliver the highest standards of coverage to our viewers. ESPN's editorial policy is for commentators to be unbiased and honest, to call things as they see them. Inevitably this can involve treading a fine line on occasion, especially in the heat of the moment. Comments during the Mansfield v Liverpool match caused offence where none was intended and we have spoken to our commentator about this incident.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> a broadcaster cannot label a person on a worldwide broadcast. it's simply not allowed, and should not be allowed to happen. cheat is one of the harshest labels you can place upon a person. it's unprofessional and dumb.


It is only harsh if the person doesn't have a record. If this was the first time, then it could be put down as something out of character. But Suarez has conisistently cheated throughout his career. He cheated again yesterday. He is a cheat. A talented footballer. But a cheat. Which he does not need to do as he is probably the second best player in the league.

The broadcaster was just calling what he saw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> That link truly is marvellous:
> 
> "I saw Real Madrid the other week, against Gaddafi" - Alan Brazil
> "Chelsea are all in blue, with their white socks" - Sam Matterface
> "That was a great finish, but you could say it wasn't a great finish because it didn't go in" - Chris Waddle
> “There was nothing wrong with his timing - he was just a bit late" - Mark Bright
> "That kind of natural understanding doesn't develop naturally" - Kenny Cunningham
> "Ji-Sung Park is probably not as young as he was when he arrived at Old Trafford all those years ago" - Ray Houghton
> "Where do you sit on young players, Martin Keown?" - Jonathan Pearce
> "Southampton have always been at the top, apart from the seasons when they weren't" - Ray Parlour
> "Fulham haven't had a shot on target, which is probably why they aren't in the goals" - Tony Cottee
> "I think one of these teams could win this" - Andy Townsend



Nearly all of them had me on the verge of pissing myself but waddle and merse standout :lol some crackers from them.


Yaya in hospital with a cough? :wilkins, sounds legit.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> disliked how suarez kissed his hand and showed it off to the away crowd after scoring
> 
> but yeah, cant name too many players who would admit to having scored a handball to the ref


Not to say Suarez is in the right, but he has had variations of kissing his hand/wrist after scoring for a while now. 

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120411084151AA7WhZy

Quoted only to show how long ago it was posted.



93.20 said:


> the event was that he handballed and goaled. the opinion is he cheated. big difference.


What is "goaled"? The opinion may be he cheated but the ball struck his arm, he felt it and still scored, and knew he had gotten away from it.. In that event, it was a cheat.

Whether Suarez should have gone to the ref and said "no it struck my hand," is an entirely different matter, he felt the ball hit his hand and used it as an advantage, thus cheating.

It was only Mansfield, Liverpool should have smashed them. Suarez could have went a long way to improve his record of controversy by admitting it at the time, but he didn't have to. Just wish we were writing "How honest of Suarez? Good lad," rather than "so it's handball in the world cup, diving, and now this? Shocking."


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What about the game against Southampton where Suarez was booked for TRYING too handle the ball too score?What about in the World Cup where he handled the ball on the line?And then claimed he had "The hand of God"??

Suarez is a CHEAT!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What did ESPN do? last time i saw liverpool on their the pundits and commentators always wank them off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> What did ESPN do? last time i saw liverpool on their the pundits and commentators always wank them off.


They were wanking them off until Suarez scored using his hand, then it died down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nearly all of them had me on the verge of pissing myself but waddle and merse standout :lol some crackers from them.
> 
> 
> Yaya in hospital with a cough? :wilkins, sounds legit.


http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2013/January/Yaya-illness



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Not to say Suarez is in the right, but he has had variations of kissing his hand/wrist after scoring for a while now.
> 
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120411084151AA7WhZy
> 
> Quoted only to show how long ago it was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> What is "goaled"? The opinion may be he cheated but the ball struck his arm, he felt it and still scored, and knew he had gotten away from it.. In that event, it was a cheat.
> 
> Whether Suarez should have gone to the ref and said "no it struck my hand," is an entirely different matter, he felt the ball hit his hand and used it as an advantage, thus cheating.
> 
> It was only Mansfield, Liverpool should have smashed them. Suarez could have went a long way to improve his record of controversy by admitting it at the time, but he didn't have to. Just wish we were writing "How honest of Suarez? Good lad," rather than "so it's handball in the world cup, diving, and now this? Shocking."


what is goaled? the event that occurred after he handballed it. come on.

again, i'm not saying he didn't cheat. he did cheat. it's not the place of a broadcaster to use the word cheat on television. it's purely unprofessional and it's not surprising espn have apologised for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You would have preferred him to stay ill right? just so he'd miss the african cup.

ESPN should do us all a favour and apologise for their shitty premier league coverage and then sack all of their pundits and commentators, i mean waddle, champion and burley ffs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i would have preferred him to never leave for a stupid cup competition.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Concerning the handball at the World Cup that keeps being brought up as a stick to beat him with, if anyone here was in the same position, playing for their country, in that exact same moment, they would have done the same thing as Suarez.

Now I don't condone some of the other stuff he's done, but in the World Cup he made the right decision for the good of his team. 

He had a choice of two decisions and had only half a second to make it:

1. Fuck Ghana, stop the ball from crossing the line by any means necessary and hope for the best, even if it tarnishes your reputation.
2. Let the ball go in and be on the next flight home thinking, "well at least the Ghanaians are happy."

The answer is Fuck Ghana, every single time. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suprise suprise i'm glad champion said it and i think more commentators sohuld be super bias and call it like it is. Like :gnev for example when rvp scored the winner vs city he should have fucking screamed like a bitch but instead he was nice and calm and fair what a load of bollocks :fergie.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2013/January/Yaya-illness
> 
> 
> 
> what is *goaled?* the event that occurred after he handballed it. come on.
> 
> again, i'm not saying he didn't cheat. he did cheat. it's not the place of a broadcaster to use the word cheat on television. it's purely unprofessional and it's not surprising espn have apologised for it.


Don't come on here trying too talk about football useing word's like goaled..Seriously..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WAS GOL? (still not old)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> what is goaled? the event that occurred after he handballed it. come on.


I'm sorry I've just never heard that word before.

Off current topic, we play Cheltenham tonight.

Hoping we show them enough respect to start with at least a semi-strong squad in resting Baines for Oviedo and Neville/Osman for Barkley. Start Jelavic too, goals in the cup could give him league confidence, two goals tonight could sort him out. Hopefully we'll be a few up by half time were we can safely bring off Fellaini, Peanuts and Jelly though.

The main thing though is to show Cheltenham respect, we don't want to slip up. 

I'm gutted because my girlfriends cousin and best friend live in Cheltenham. When I first brought up going the match we didn't know it was a Monday and because she is head stylist in her shop we though that there is no way she could get time off to go, then all of a sudden last week she was told if she wanted to take a few days off this week when it's quiet after the hectic Christmas/new year weeks she could, so we've ended up with 3 days and no plans, with no chance of any tickets for tonight. Gutted. Pub it is!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Never realised we had another everton fan, mozza you are not alone.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Don't come on here trying too talk about football useing word's like goaled..Seriously..


sorry what 'word's' should i be 'useing'?

seriously.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I still dont blame suarez for the Ghana incident


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WAS GOALED


Seriously.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

tbf it wos gol, he was right


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scored and goaled should be replaced by Registered if I had my way.

Eg. "Ah RVP fucking registered again the cunt"


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> sorry what 'word's' should i be 'useing'?
> 
> seriously.


Scored is the one that's used mostly. 

I'm fairly sure it's some sort of joke that I've missed though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

holy shit fifa are bringing out the big guns for the ballon d'or

fuck the correct thread, but there are current;y dancing and singing brazilians.

i can report penaldo has a stiffy.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> holy shit fifa are bringing out the big guns for the ballon d'or
> 
> fuck the correct thread, but there are current;y dancing and singing brazilians.
> 
> i can report penaldo has a stiffy.


Cant forget that Pokémon mascot for the Brazil World Cup! Gotta catch them all!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



JasonLives said:


> Cant forget that Pokémon mascot for the Brazil World Cup! Gotta *CATCH* them all!


:suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:webb I should have known this day would come again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Guess who is refereeing United vs Liverpool on sunday?
> 
> 
> :webb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie












As for the Suarez stuff I'm kinda interested to see what the reaction would have been had that ball fallen to anyone else on our team aside from him. 

Still think he's a cunt for the Ghana incident. But I guess Im biased since i wanted Ghana to go through so friggin bad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :webb I should have known this day would come again.


:fergie.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Looking at Hank's post and then looking at his sig made me think.

If Howard Webb and JonJo Shelvey swapped clothing at half time would anybody be able to tell the difference?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We'd know as soon as Webb starts taking shots at the Liverpool goal :fergie


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Silent Alarm said:


> Webb is shit and he's never been an advantage to United.
> 
> 
> 
> Clattenburg is our guy :fergie


The worst thing about Webb is that he is terrified of looking bad. Anybody who allows this 










Because he doesn't want to be the person who 'ruined a World Cup Final' is just a bellend.

Ferguson will no doubt stir the shit and Webb will lap it up. Suarez might have to wear body armour on Sunday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I realise Anne Frank was probably more optimistic than am I usually when discussing things off field, but this takes the bloody cake.

I know a Luton mate who linked me to a few posts on one of their forums. For anyone unaware, they knocked out Wolves in the cup at the weekend and drew Norwich away. They've been given a 4000 allocation priced at £10. A remarkably good value considering they pay more for home games in the conference, as well as the fact Norwich could easily have charged more and still had Luton bring a good following, since the novelty of a 4th round FA Cup tie at a premier league club will draw in a lot of fans.

Anyways, some on their forums are apparently unhappy at being charged £10, instead wanting to be charged more!! He's always telling me a lot of the support piss him off because they're constantly obsessed with promotion to the point they'll swallow any excuse the club give them, but this takes the gravy:



> would rather it was a bit higher tbh





> Agree. If it was 30 quid we'd still sell all ours and the Norwich support would be greatly reduced. Now they'll have a full house cheering them on while we get a much lower income. Lets face it the only thing we are interested in is making a few bob to fund our promotion push.





> Too right should be double that





> Twitter said prices set by Norwich - surely we're supposed to have a say though?
> 
> £10 is roughly what Bedford Town charge FFS.


:jaydamn


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't kid yourself suarez will be up to his same old tricks but as will :fergie.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't kid yourself suarez will be up to his same old tricks but as will :fergie.


Oh I know Suarez will be Suarez (thank fuck). In fact he'll have to be because first degree assault is already allowed on him so fuck knows what they'll be allowed to get away with on Sunday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't think i've ever seen a player really clatter him since he falls over before someone gets chance to :terry.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*











"Oh fuck that's that Suarez, he's good him. Balls to it I'll just elbow him and claim he dived."


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Poor Suarez


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Poor Suarez


:lol :lol love that one, always right to post it when on the topic of the poor victim.

Everytime i see it i cannot work out wtf he's doing.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Poor Suarez indeed, he looks like he hurt himself doing that Paul Scholes impression.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I realise Anne Frank was probably more optimistic than am I usually when discussing things off field, but this takes the bloody cake.
> 
> I know a Luton mate who linked me to a few posts on one of their forums. For anyone unaware, they knocked out Wolves in the cup at the weekend and drew Norwich away. They've been given a 4000 allocation priced at £10. A remarkably good value considering they pay more for home games in the conference, as well as the fact Norwich could easily have charged more and still had Luton bring a good following, since the novelty of a 4th round FA Cup tie at a premier league club will draw in a lot of fans.
> 
> Anyways, some on their forums are apparently unhappy at being charged £10, instead wanting to be charged more!! He's always telling me a lot of the support piss him off because they're constantly obsessed with promotion to the point they'll swallow any excuse the club give them, but this takes the gravy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jaydamn


Those are ridiculous. In an era where there are people crying out for ticket prices to be lowered there are still fans who, when given a bargain, want them to be higher than they are. Mate, that's astounding. A tenner for a ticket in 2013 is a steal. Taking into consideration travel expenses and the like, I think that's massively courteous of both Norwich and Luton. I can't understand it. I can see maybe they're afraid of not being able to get tickets because people who can only afford that will snap them up, but surely anyone willing to travel the 100 miles or so to Norwich deserve the bargain. 

Could you imagine if the prices were increased for this ridiculous reason, how the other fans would react? 

Not even like it's two rival clubs were it can be used as banter or more to say how cheap they are. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Them Luton fans quotes are outstanding.

Suarez being a cheat isn't an opinion. It's a fact. There's been too many cases of him blatantly cheating to gain an advantage. Doesn't mean the commentator should be calling him a cheat so directly though, especially on a channel like ESPN with a large audience base. He isn't wrong but it was obviously not going to go down well and was a tad unprofessional. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Those are ridiculous. In an era where there are people crying out for ticket prices to be lowered there are still fans who, when given a bargain, want them to be higher than they are. Mate, that's astounding. A tenner for a ticket in 2013 is a steal. Taking into consideration travel expenses and the like, I think that's massively courteous of both Norwich and Luton. I can't understand it. I can see maybe they're afraid of not being able to get tickets because people who can only afford that will snap them up, but surely anyone willing to travel the 100 miles or so to Norwich deserve the bargain.
> 
> Could you imagine if the prices were increased for this ridiculous reason, how the other fans would react?
> 
> Not even like it's two rival clubs were it can be used as banter or more to say how cheap they are. Absolutely crazy.


Pretty much. I appreciate smaller clubs obviously rejoice at the revenue they get if they secure a 'glamour' tie, but it astounds me how a promotion push is that important that they'd sooner pay £20 extra in the hope a few extra £000s could be spent on a couple of players. I realise its a club messageboard but fuck me are there some weird cretins who buy into this whole promotion faff far too much. Yes it would be great to go up and play at new grounds and progress up the league, but there's a difference between wanting progress and then wanting to pay outlandish prices to get there.

I'm always reminded of the Cardiff scandal over the summer with their iconic kit and crest being franchised with the new owners thinking donning red colours helps their possible marketability. Amount of muppets who bought into that myth and lambasted those protesting honestly left me embarrassed. There are more important things than promotion and relegation, the history, identity and image of your club being three.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

red is horrible for marketability

studies show its responsible for agression


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *Them Luton fans quotes are outstanding.
> 
> Suarez being a cheat isn't an opinion. It's a fact. There's been too many cases of him blatantly cheating to gain an advantage. Doesn't mean the commentator should be calling him a cheat so directly though, especially on a channel like ESPN with a large audience base. He isn't wrong but it was obviously not going to go down well and was a tad unprofessional. *


All footballers cheat though (well 99% of them). Defenders claiming Forwards dived when they know they clattered them. Forwards claiming they've been clattered when they haven't been touched. Players demanding another player is sent off. Handballs like Suarez's happen all the time on the pitch in different variations. Players claim corners and throw ins they know aren't theirs. There's loads of stuff you could point to. If you're going to pick up on all of it then fair enough but Suarez is an easy target. I know he has made a rod to beat himself with like but to single him out for something that 99% of players would do is a bit one-eyed. If it had happened against us I would have been annoyed but I wouldn't have blamed the player.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> red is horrible for marketability
> 
> studies show its responsible for agression


The sad deluded owners even referenced United and Liverpool as the basis that their shirt sales/merchandise is ridiculous in Asia, thus Cardiff should be able to supposedly gain a mass following as well.

I'm sure it has nothing to do with the respective histories, numerous influential players and managers both United & Liverpool have produced, no its simply down to them not wearing blue/green/yellow. It still amazes me people actually buy that crap as genuine and actually think you'll suddenly see an influx of Cardiff City asians by simply changing the colour of their kit.

Then again, I once saw someone say they'd attempt to sue people standing in front of them if it persisted, so I really shouldn't be astounded at the low levels of intelligence amongst a section of football supporters.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> red is horrible for marketability
> 
> studies show its responsible for agression


Isn't it supposed to be lucky in Asia or something though which is why the owners changed it? Still a disgrace like.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ as far as I know it was purely marketed as 'in the greater interests of the club's expansion'. So basically they sold it as a long term investment that would pay off via promotion into the Premier League and sad twats honestly were more concerned at playing United and Liverpool than they were the history and integrity of their club.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Pretty much. I appreciate smaller clubs obviously rejoice at the revenue they get if they secure a 'glamour' tie, but it astounds me how a promotion push is that important that they'd sooner pay £20 extra in the hope a few extra £000s could be spent on a couple of players. I realise its a club messageboard but fuck me are there some weird cretins who buy into this whole promotion faff far too much. Yes it would be great to go up and play at new grounds and progress up the league, but there's a difference between wanting progress and then wanting to pay outlandish prices to get there.
> 
> I'm always reminded of the Cardiff scandal over the summer with their iconic kit and crest being franchised with the new owners thinking donning red colours helps their possible marketability. Amount of muppets who bought into that myth and lambasted those protesting honestly left me embarrassed. There are more important things than promotion and relegation, the history, identity and image of your club being three.


That's it. If they really thought about it, many of the smaller football clubs have donation systems set up, if they feel that they have been undercharged then they should get together and give it straight into the club. I think this, as a reward for support and in hope to get as many fans there is they can, is a logical way to go about it. I don't know how much you get for advancing through to the fifth round of the FA cup, but I would be sure it's more than they'd receive if they through another fiver onto the ticket price. Cheap tickets prices + more support = a stronger chance to win and motivation for the players which in turn = Cup advancement bonus and another tie to gain revenue.

To me, it feels like they've thought about it and thought "You know what, we're the smaller club, let's reward the fans by offering as cheap tickets as we possibly can and then if we end up suffering a defeat in nature to our league positions then at least we haven't tried to turn our own fans over."

I am not a fan of a lower league club except for a few semi-pro teams I have friends in, and Welsh prem teams I have family in, so I don't really know the ins and outs of a club like this in terms of revenue, but I would think common sense would show you that the legacy of the club would mean more if you managed to be successful in a way that you can look back on and be proud of. It's like when new owners come into a club and run it into the ground and they end up being relegated from the top divisions, those other teams left in those divisions look at them and then look at their own fans begging for it and use the failure as an example. I digress, but wanting your own club to higher prices because you feel like they're not trying to make enough money is illogical, especially when there are systems to donate and club merchandise to buy, things that the club itself is guaranteed to benefit from.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Oviedo, Neville, Osman, Fellaini, Anichebe, Jelavic.

Subs: Mucha, Duffy, Gueye, Vellios, Barkley, Hitzlsperger, Naismith.

Sending a strong side to Chelt' means one thing, cup upset. 

Hopefully we learnt our lesson from the Leeds game and just put these away 4-0.



The Arseache Kid said:


> "Oh fuck that's that Suarez, he's good him. Balls to it I'll just elbow him and claim he dived."


Tell you what, if you can some how convincingly defend Suarez, you're wasting your time on an internet forum. You should be in court defending rapists and murderers who have no chance of getting away. 

Fortunately you can't, because he has no defence. He's a horrible, slimy creature who deserves every nasty tackle and deserves to never win a penalty from all his diving.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Tell you what, if you can some how convincingly defend Suarez, you're wasting your time on an internet forum. You should be in court defending rapists and murderers who have no chance of getting away.
> 
> Fortunately you can't, because he has no defence. He's a horrible, slimy creature who deserves every nasty tackle and deserves to never win a penalty from all his diving.


Murderers and rapists? I know you're an Evertonian but have a word with yourself.

I don't really have to defend him because 1) most people have made up their minds about him regardless and 2) I don't really care what other supporters think about him (or anyone else connected with Liverpool) anyway. It's fun trying though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bit late, but yeah:

The F.A cup was well and truly alive at London Road on Saturday. 5,000 plus Norwich supporters took over the Moy's end and half of the main stand. One of the best Y'army performances I've seen in years, renditions of "Simon Lappin King of Spain" (possibly for the final time  ), "Russell Martin the Norfolk Cafu" (first time playing his old club whose fan's booed him) and "stand up if you hate the scum" (after every time the man on the p.a told those in the main stand to sit down!) were particularly enjoyable. Seeing Leon Mckennzie appear on the pitch at half time after all of his recent problems was also a great moment, he was welcomed with a rousing rendition of "Mckenzie, woahoah, he scored against the scum, he scored another one". I'm pleased to report that 'sloop John b' wasn't overused at all. One fan in the moy's end terrace decided to get naked for some bizzare reason, after getting kicked out by a steward the whole terrace of pissed up Norwich fans relentlessly chanted "You're just a man in a jacket" at the jobsworth, on and off for twenty minutes. Poor bloke.

To carry on the slandering of half and half scarves, some rat faced pleb was selling them before and _after_ the game outside the main stand. The twat only decided to stand where stampedes of Norwich fans were trying to walk through. Fuck I laughed as he dropped his shitty merch everywhere. People that buy that stuff are scum, end of.

As for the actual game, it's easy to see why Posh are struggling so much. We fielded eight reserve players but still dominated the match (65% possession) and easily won the game 3-0. Our rookie keeper Declan Rudd had bugger all to to do, which is a worrying sign for Posh because if I was a striker I would be very confident about facing him. He had had so little to do that he even fucked up when coming for routine long balls. Get off your fucking line! The highlight of the match was Fox's sublime ball onto Jackson's chest for our second goal, it was a real thing of beauty. I understand that Hughton is trying to make us more solid this year, but we could really do with David's passing ability's in midfield, he was a big part of our success last season. Robert Snodgrass continues to look a steal at £3 million.

Also fpalm at those Luton fans complaining about cheap prices. So many fans have complained (and rightfully so) about McNasty pumping up the prices at Carra this season, yet these ungrateful cunts go and justify his decision making process.



Seabs said:


> *Seriously? That'd surprise me then.*


A net spend of £75 million _since promotion_:

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/stoke-city-transfers.html



The Arseache Kid said:


> "Oh fuck that's that Suarez, he's good him. Balls to it I'll just elbow him and claim he dived."


LoLeon Barnett. I can't believe that he's still on our books, although I must say that he looked good on Saturday, the Championship is clearly his level.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Big fish in a back yard pond.

You don't have to try because you can't.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Big fish in a back yard pond.
> 
> You don't have to try because you can't.


_"Bitterness, Bitterness,
The only thing The Blues possess..."_


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Bit late, but yeah:
> 
> The F.A cup was well and truly alive at London Road on Saturday. 5,000 plus Norwich supporters took over the Moy's end and half of the main stand. One of the best Y'army performances I've seen in years, renditions of "Simon Lappin King of Spain" (possibly for the final time  ), "Russell Martin the Norfolk Cafu" (first time playing his old club whose fan's booed him) and "stand up if you hate the scum" (after every time the man on the p.a told those in the main stand to sit down!) were particularly enjoyable. Seeing Leon Mckennzie appear on the pitch at half time after all of his recent problems was also a great moment, he was welcomed with a rousing rendition of "Mckenzie, woahoah, he scored against the scum, he scored another one". I'm pleased to report that 'sloop John b' wasn't overused at all. One fan in the moy's end terrace decided to get naked for some bizzare reason, after getting kicked out by a steward the whole terrace of pissed up Norwich fans relentlessly chanted "You're just a man in a jacket" at the jobsworth, on and off for twenty minutes. Poor bloke.


Saw there was a bit of discussion on one of your forums before. People unhappy that so many stood in the seats with the option of a terrace. I'm not sure why those who preferred to sit didn't just try and go near the front, that way they could sit and everyone else behind them could do as they wished. Some bloke was talking about installing CCTV and giving refunds to anyone who had someone standing in front of them :lmao . I'd love to be the soft arse who gets that job, having to assess whether the person is actually wanting to stand or would prefer to sit and awarding a sum based on his findings. How do some of these missing chromosomes actually navigate the internet?



BLACKANDRE said:


> To carry on the slandering of half and half scarves, some rat faced pleb was selling them before and _after_ the game outside the main stand. The twat only decided to stand where stampedes of Norwich fans were trying to walk through. Fuck I laughed as he dropped his shitty merch everywhere. People that buy that stuff are scum, end of.


I've said my peace on the half and half scarves but again I'm in complete agreement. They're cheesy, horribly plastic and just appeal to those annoying buggers who go there 'expecting a jolly good show'. Anyone who buys one during a derby match should be sterilised.

Think my favourite chant directed to stewards goes something along the lines of:

"You are a steward, a jobsworth steward
You're only happy, when we sit down
You wear a bright top, You look a right cock,
You'll never take my standing away!"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fellaini hits the post and Jelavic slots the rebound.

1-0



The Arseache Kid said:


> _"Bitterness, Bitterness,
> The only thing The Blues possess..."_


Ah the bitterness card, now tell me, what could I bitter of? 

Are you above us in the league? Nope.

Are you doing better in the F.A Cup than us? Nope.

Do you have a better squad than us? Nope.

Go on, I can't wait to hear what I am possibly bitter of :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leighton Baines makes it 2-0 from the penalty spot.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Fellaini hits the post and Jelavic slots the rebound.
> 
> 1-0
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the bitterness card, now tell me, what could I bitter of?
> 
> Are you above us in the league? Nope.
> 
> Are you doing better in the F.A Cup than us? Nope.
> 
> Do you have a better squad than us? Nope.
> 
> Go on, I can't wait to hear what I am possibly bitter of :lol


Well the last trophy you won was 17 years ago. Since then we've won (off the top of my head) the European Cup once, the UEFA Cup once, the FA Cup twice and the League Cup thrice. Not to mention the odd Charity Shield or Super Cup with plenty of other finals thrown in. That might take it's toll over those seventeen years. Especially during those toying with relegation years.

But tell me does what you say mean that when we were above you and just frankly doing much better than you in pretty much every competition that you were bitter?

_"...I thank the Lord that I've been blessed,
With none of that Blue Shite bitterness."_

P.S. We're doing better than you in Europe and technically (for about the next 75 minutes) better in the FA Cup too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking hell, if I was going to be bitter over trophies I may as well be bitter against the likes of Spurs who have won a whole one COC lately, or may as well get bitter against United, City and Chelsea, you know, teams that keep winning trophies season in and season out

Scraping through a terrible group and then cheating to beat the MIGHTY Mansfield, I'll take our current position over whatever you're attempting to put forward here.

If you think I'm in anyway shape or form bitter over fucking Liverpool then you're even more deluded than I could have possibly thought :lmao Comedy


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Saw there was a bit of discussion on one of your forums before. People unhappy that so many stood in the seats with the option of a terrace. I'm not sure why those who preferred to sit didn't just try and go near the front, that way they could sit and everyone else behind them could do as they wished. Some bloke was talking about installing CCTV and giving refunds to anyone who had someone standing in front of them :lmao . I'd love to be the soft arse who gets that job, having to assess whether the person is actually wanting to stand or would prefer to sit and awarding a sum based on his findings. How do some of these missing chromosomes actually navigate the internet?


I don't think that there would be much moaning like that during a league away game, but Norwich cup games tend to attract the 'daytrippers' (remember what I was saying about Villa in the league cup?) who don't usually attend games. I don't understand why people are so :kean to sit anyway, are people so lazy that they can't stand for two 45 minute halves? Fair enough if you're disabled, although they're usually sat at the front.



WOOLCOCK said:


> I've said my peace on the half and half scarves but again I'm in complete agreement. They're cheesy, horribly plastic and just appeal to those annoying buggers who go there 'expecting a jolly good show'. Anyone who buys one during a derby match should be sterilised.
> 
> Think my favourite chant directed to stewards goes something along the lines of:
> 
> "You are a steward, a jobsworth steward
> You're only happy, when we sit down
> You wear a bright top, You look a right cock,
> You'll never take my standing away!"


I think the half and half scarves mentally ties in with the 'daytripper' crowd mentality. A shitty product is only marketable when a shitty section of support rears its ugly head. No wonder those abominations are always present during Norwich cup games. Love the chant (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Fucking hell, if I was going to be bitter over trophies I may as well be bitter against the likes of *Spurs who have won a whole one COC lately, or may as well get bitter against United, City and Chelsea, you know, teams that keep winning trophies season in and season out*
> 
> Scraping through a terrible group and then cheating to beat the MIGHTY Mansfield, I'll take our current position over whatever you're attempting to put forward here.
> 
> If you think I'm in anyway shape or form bitter over fucking Liverpool then you're even more deluded than I could have possibly thought :lmao Comedy



No chance of bitterness towards arsenal then :rvp


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Fucking hell, if I was going to be bitter over trophies I may as well be bitter against the likes of Spurs who have won a whole one COC lately, or may as well get bitter against United, City and Chelsea, you know, teams that keep winning trophies season in and season out
> 
> Scraping through a terrible group and then cheating to beat the MIGHTY Mansfield, I'll take our current position over whatever you're attempting to put forward here.
> 
> If you think I'm in anyway shape or form bitter over fucking Liverpool then you're even more deluded than I could have possibly thought :lmao Comedy


I don't think you're bitter actually. Not _that_ bitter anyway.

But I always enjoy the reaction.

Now obsessed....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Okay, so you failed with the bitter card so now you bring out the obsessed card. You scraping the bottom of the barrell here :lmao

A team plays in the same division as my team, I suppose me commenting on them makes me obsessed?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I don't think that there would be much moaning like that during a league away game, but Norwich cup games tend to attract the 'daytrippers' (remember what I was saying about Villa in the league cup?) who don't usually attend games. I don't understand why people are so :kean to sit anyway, are people so lazy that they can't stand for two 45 minute halves? Fair enough if you're disabled, although they're usually sat at the front.


Yeah I recall your comments vis a vis the Villa game. Some people appeared genuinly dumb-founded at the notion of standing which tickled me. There was also your generalised 'if you don't go to the pub and stand you aren't a genuine fan' comment from the people trying to put down those who stand as overly elitist. Jesus wept. 

You can't beat a good bit of banter with people in a ground. Have you ever seen a salad/seen your cock have you fuck being a common yet still favourite of mine when addressing a fat supporter/steward. Remember a lad I know who supports Colchester (restrain yourself Andre!) discussing one of their away trips and the annoying moment when one home fan goads and taunts you when you're losing. She was quite fat which lead to an array of pisstaking songs at her expense:

"Did you pay for both those seats"
"Cunt like a bucket. She's got a cunt like a bucket!"
"Hippo, what's the score? Hippo Hippo what's the score?"
"Have you ever seen your fanny have you fuck?"
"Going for a burger. You're only going for a burger"
"We'll see you at the zoo!"
*when she moved to another section to escape the songs: "We were only taking the piss, we were only taking the piss!"


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Okay, so you failed with the bitter card so now you bring out the obsessed card. You scraping the bottom of the barrell here :lmao
> 
> A team plays in the same division as my team, I suppose me commenting on them makes me obsessed?


:jordan


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reading all this makes me realize I need to go to more lower league games, only decent atmosphere I've witnessed was when I was stood at the Holte End at Villa Park and even then most of there songs were about Birmingham City and nothing close to as funny/imaginative as what Segunda and Andre have posted


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2-0 at half time. Chelt' could have bagged a goal or 2 during that half so will have to do a bit better second half there.



The Arseache Kid said:


> :jordan


Congratulations. You failed badly here and can now only resort to posting a smilie. 

Poor guy.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Congratulations. You failed badly here and can now only resort to posting a smilie.
> 
> Poor guy.


Not on the ball much tonight are we?


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Yeah I recall your comments vis a vis the Villa game. Some people appeared genuinly dumb-founded at the notion of standing which tickled me. There was also your generalised 'if you don't go to the pub and stand you aren't a genuine fan' comment from the people trying to put down those who stand as overly elitist. Jesus wept.
> 
> You can't beat a good bit of banter with people in a ground. Have you ever seen a salad/seen your cock have you fuck being a common yet still favourite of mine when addressing a fat supporter/steward. Remember a lad I know who supports Colchester (restrain yourself Andre!) discussing one of their away trips and the annoying moment when one home fan goads and taunts you when you're losing. She was quite fat which lead to an array of pisstaking songs at her expense:
> 
> "Did you pay for both those seats"
> "Cunt like a bucket. She's got a cunt like a bucket!"
> "Hippo, what's the score? Hippo Hippo what's the score?"
> "Have you ever seen your fanny have you fuck?"
> "Going for a burger. You're only going for a burger"
> "We'll see you at the zoo!"
> *when she moved to another section to escape the songs: "We were only taking the piss, we were only taking the piss!"


Which Norwich forums do you look at? They're all a bit shit really, the Pinkun is full of 'normals' and the wrath is usually filled with nonsensical talk revolving around anything but football. Apart from on match days, obviously.

Playing Stoke (eurgh, talked about them enough recently) away in 06/07 (got hammered 5-0, I think Gary Doherty was in midfield, lol) we encountered a similar situation as your friend. This skanky wench recieved a torrent of abuse including chants of "she's a whore, she's a whore, she's a whore", "You're going down on your client" and "Where's your dignity (Where's your dignity)?". Fun times, lol.

I'm actually not that bothered about Colchester in all honesty, I've always viewed them as our poor cousins. The fact that they still bang on about the 1-7 is sad, I pity them really. Their owner Robbie Cowling? Now he's a fucking cunt!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leon Osman makes it 3-0.

Baines tskes the ball in to the penalty area, pulls it back to Osman, instead of shooting he shimmies to the side and puts a player on the floor from it before sliding it past the keeper with his left.

Beautiful goal.

EDIT: Chelt' make it 3-1 straight away. 

18 games in a row without a CS. Fucking horrible. 

Just bring back Lescott already. :side:

DOUBLE EDIT: Seamus Coleman chips the keeper inside the box. 4-1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Which Norwich forums do you look at? They're all a bit shit really, the Pinkun is full of 'normals' and the wrath is usually filled with nonsensical talk revolving around anything but football. Apart from on match days, obviously.
> 
> Playing Stoke (eurgh, talked about them enough recently) away in 06/07 (got hammered 5-0, I think Gary Doherty was in midfield, lol) we encountered a similar situation as your friend. This skanky wench recieved a torrent of abuse including chants of "she's a whore, she's a whore, she's a whore", "You're going down on your client" and "Where's your dignity (Where's your dignity)?". Fun times, lol.
> 
> I'm actually not that bothered about Colchester in all honesty, I've always viewed them as our poor cousins. The fact that they still bang on about the 1-7 is sad, I pity them really. Their owner Robbie Cowling? Now he's a fucking cunt!


The one in question was the Pinkun. Got linked to it elsewhere by someone commenting on the whole standing/sitting issue.

Ah the old gallows humour. I know my Villa mate raves about their ability to pull it off when they're getting spanked. I don't know many supports generally that don't just try and make the best of any thumping, though of course it works better if you're the away fan. Recall back United got thumped 3-0 at Fulham a lot of the plastic cockneys in our end left sharpish and there was a 30 minute barrage of old school songs coming from United and utter silence by Fulham. Think the funniest bit of gallows humour I heard was allegedly from an end of season game where both sides were likely to go down. The away fans were singing 'going down going down' to themselves and the home fans piped up in return 'so are we, so are we' :lmao .

Best recent comeback I heard was from FC fans at an away game in one of the cups. There were a few chavvy lads giving it 'USA' chants and the FC fans responded immediately 'Ryder Cup, Ryder Cup!" as it was just days after the 2012 Ryder Cup. Thought that was a far better comeback than you usually get, since it stumped the chavs up who had no clue on how to respond.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leighton Baines is just fantastic.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The one in question was the Pinkun. Got linked to it elsewhere by someone commenting on the whole standing/sitting issue.
> 
> Ah the old gallows humour. I know my Villa mate raves about their ability to pull it off when they're getting spanked. I don't know many supports generally that don't just try and make the best of any thumping, though of course it works better if you're the away fan. Recall back United got thumped 3-0 at Fulham a lot of the plastic cockneys in our end left sharpish and there was a 30 minute barrage of old school songs coming from United and utter silence by Fulham. Think the funniest bit of gallows humour I heard was allegedly from an end of season game where both sides were likely to go down. The away fans were singing 'going down going down' to themselves and the home fans piped up in return 'so are we, so are we' :lmao .
> 
> Best recent comeback I heard was from FC fans at an away game in one of the cups. There were a few chavvy lads giving it 'USA' chants and the FC fans responded immediately 'Ryder Cup, Ryder Cup!" as it was just days after the 2012 Ryder Cup. Thought that was a far better comeback than you usually get, since it stumped the chavs up who had no clue on how to respond.


Yeah, I'd strongly recommend _not_ going on the Pinkun, unless you want to cringe. That site is full of fucktards, trolls and cluless happy clappers. You might have encountered an utter bell end named 'First Wizard' (might just be 'wiz' now), he's like the Pyro of that site.

Being a Norwich fan I got used to making the most of away days during Nigel Worthington's reign. We'd usually go to watch our team "earn the right to play" because every away game way a "football war". Then ten minutes later we would generally be 2 or 3 down with an hour to go, defending on the edge of our box. 02-03 and 04-06 were the worst eras for that. Nigel was to "football war" what General Haig was to tactical war. Worthy also once compared Simon Charlton to Claude Makelele, such was his wisdom.

We used the "so are we" chant back in 2005 when we played Southampton away in that season's premier league's closing stages. One of the funniest retorts was Leed's response to Wolves fan's "We are Wolves, we are Wolves, we are Wolves". Wait for it...


















"We are human, we are human, we are human" :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao "we are human"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dear god that might be one of the only reedeming things to ever emerge from Leeds' support :lmao

Whilst we're on the subject of chants, Hull's 'Mauled by the Tigers' might be the single most cringey one doing the rounds. I do admire their need to include hand gestures, for those with the benefit of poor hearing who otherwise would be spared listen to the shite:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fellaini makes it 5-1, and the final whistle is gone.

Great idea in sending the first team down there. Hopefully we can put in a similar shift against Sunderland/Bolton and bag a cup this season.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yep, went down there, did the business and job done. Would have loved a clean sheet and must admit hoped, probably even expected, one tonight. 

I know talking about one of the only negatives in the game isn't a good thing to dwell on but that's a lot of games without a clean sheet. 

Rousey, what do you think of Naismith? The commentator said it tonight that when our squad is at full strength would he even get a sniff, I don't think he would. I would definitely play Anichebe on current form, and with a full squad I don't even think he would get on. I remember Hibberts testimonial, they weren't giving it easy to us in the first half and Naisy had a blinder, since then he hasn't really done much but score an odd goal against poor sides.

Just getting involved with the bitterness debate between us and Liverpool, it's like a go-to defense for Liverpool fans. Anything that we say against kopites or the Liverpool team is considered bitter but most of the time it's just us being Everton fans. I've been called bitter for saying Everton will finish higher than Liverpool this season, how is that bitter? 

About the obsessed Everton fans, the fact you are responding makes you obsessed as well if that's the case. See it all the time on facebook, twitter, at footy, when we're out and with the lads, *discussion about footy* Everton fan says something the Liverpool fan doesn't like, "Bitter, lad" Everton fan says something about Liverpool, "Obsessed." How can we be obsessed for replying?

On this discussion, that started a few pages back, this very discussion for everyone to see, an Everton fan gave his opinion on Suarez as everyone else has, and the Liverpool fan called him bitter, so the Everton fan replied about not being bitter and so the Liverpool fan called him obsessed. Read it back, The Arseache Kid. 

Rousey had a strong opinion about Suarez like loads did, how did they make him bitter? Then, replying about your bitter comment, how does that make _him_ obsessed? Nonsense.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> On this discussion, that started a few pages back, this very discussion for everyone to see, an Everton fan gave his opinion on Suarez as everyone else has, and the Liverpool fan called him bitter, so the Everton fan replied about not being bitter and so the Liverpool fan called him obsessed. Read it back, The Arseache Kid.
> 
> Rousey had a strong opinion about Suarez like loads did, how did they make him bitter? Then, replying about your bitter comment, how does that make _him_ obsessed? Nonsense.


It would seem I was too subtle for my own good.

I don't think Purple Aki/Rousey/Mozza is bitter, I posted that as a wind up. I actually wrote just that in a post and with tongue firmly in cheek jumped straight to the obsessed shout because that's another obvious wind up. Then he bit to that too. I even posted a smiley showing I was on the wind up and he still missed it. As I said, he's not on the ball tonight.

Besides, everybody knows the ones who are really obsessed with us are United fans anyway....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Yep, went down there, did the business and job done. Would have loved a clean sheet and must admit hoped, probably even expected, one tonight.
> 
> I know talking about one of the only negatives in the game isn't a good thing to dwell on but that's a lot of games without a clean sheet.
> 
> Rousey, what do you think of Naismith? The commentator said it tonight that when our squad is at full strength would he even get a sniff, I don't think he would. I would definitely play Anichebe on current form, and with a full squad I don't even think he would get on. I remember Hibberts testimonial, they weren't giving it easy to us in the first half and Naisy had a blinder, since then he hasn't really done much but score an odd goal against poor sides.


The no clean sheet business is getting kind of annoying, unless we're going for the Galactico style of play of winning every game by scoring 3-4 goals then I guess we're going to have to get used it! I just can't put my finger on why we can't keep the CS. Howard has made a good few mistakes which cost us one here and there, defensive mix ups like against Wigan for them to just roll in to the net, Heitinga being a shell of his formerself this season.. Who knows. Anything you think we could do about it to try and keep the goals against us down?

I think I like Naismith.. He looks like he can bag a goal whenever he plays, he almost scored today but it was blocked it seemed on my stream. So he can score, it's just his all round play seems kind of, well, meh. He started well but his lack of fitness from his long term injury at Rangers has caught up to him it seems. Never want to brush somebody off in their first season, you just have to look at Fellaini to see that but the lad will have to do some big improving if he wants to be a first team starter for us.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Besides, everybody knows the ones who are really obsessed with us are United fans anyway....


NO FUCKING WAY!!! IT'S YOUR CUP FINAL DAMMIT!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> It would seem I was too subtle for my own good.
> 
> I don't think Purple Aki/Rousey/Mozza is bitter, I posted that as a wind up. I actually wrote just that in a post and with tongue firmly in cheek jumped straight to the obsessed shout because that's another obvious wind up. Then he bit to that too. I even posted a smiley showing I was on the wind up and he still missed it. As I said, he's not on the ball tonight.
> 
> *Besides, everybody knows the ones who are really obsessed with us are United fans anyway....*


Take that back, ya bastard!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He aint lying Mancs :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A liverpool fan calling united fans obssesed :lmao did that really happen? even when none of us were involved in that spat we still somehow get mentioned.

:fergie.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RamaDead said:


> disliked how suarez kissed his hand and showed it off to the away crowd after scoring
> 
> but yeah, cant name too many players who would admit to having scored a handball to the ref


Suarez kisses his wrist/hand after every goal. 



Seabs said:


> *Them Luton fans quotes are outstanding.
> 
> Suarez being a cheat isn't an opinion. It's a fact. There's been too many cases of him blatantly cheating to gain an advantage. Doesn't mean the commentator should be calling him a cheat so directly though, especially on a channel like ESPN with a large audience base. He isn't wrong but it was obviously not going to go down well and was a tad unprofessional. *


so do you consider Valencia a cheat? Welbeck a cheat? Young a cheat? The rest of your players who blatently dive a cheat? 



ROUSEY said:


> Tell you what, if you can some how convincingly defend Suarez, you're wasting your time on an internet forum. You should be in court defending rapists and murderers who have no chance of getting away.
> 
> Fortunately you can't, because he has no defence. He's a horrible, slimy creature who deserves every nasty tackle and deserves to never win a penalty from all his diving.


Don't have to defend Suarez, he's a cunt. He's also our cunt and a terrific football player. Every football player is essentially the same these days, that is why there has been an ever increasing influx of dives, play acting and general unsporting behaviour exhibited by players over the years. You see it all teh time with strikers going down easy, defenders protesting their innocence and compalining even when they clatter into someone, every player will keep pushing it to try and get their team the advantage. Suarez is just an easy scapegoat, not just because he always tries to bend the rules, but because he is unrepentant about it. Players who come out and apologise for stuff like this aren't really sorry, they just don't want to cop the backlash from everyone saying they cheated even though they'd do it again in a heartbeat. Suarez wants to win at all costs and isn't sorry for getting away with bending the rules, just like every other player in existance. 

If the boot was on the other foot and we had conceeded a goal due to a handball goal then i would be annoyed as well. A touch angry at the player but even moreso at the officials who missed something so blatent. It is up to them to referee the game and pick up on these things. Now as far as your second paragraph, bitter much? Wishing 'nasty tackles' on a player is utterly pathetic Mozza and saying he should never win a penalty, is essentially wishing for more refereeing mistakes and more players getting away with "cheating" which considering the argument is more than a tad hypocritical wouldn't you say? :suarez1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There's no denying that there's plenty of poor sportsmanship, diving etc these days and most players at some stage are guilty of it, but Suarez is in a class of his own. I've never seen a more detestable little cunt of a player in the close to 20 years I've watched football/soccer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Personally i'd say that kicking a fan in attendance is fairly bad, but i'm guessing you love Cantona? Deliberately injuring someone is also awful but you still love Keane right? :kobe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

not even close to kevin muscat. i'd say a career made out of breaking legs, threatening to kill players, shoving managers, causing all in brawls and throwing more elbows than a ufc fighter is worse than suarez.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> Personally i'd say that kicking a fan in attendance is fairly bad, but i'm guessing you love Cantona? *Deliberately injuring someone is also awful but you still love Keane right?* :kobe


Suarez attempted to do this to a player from ADO Den Haag but missed and then had the nerve to roll around like he'd broken his leg. :kobe


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

yeah b/c that was deliberate :kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I just want a cowardly little cunt to get what he deserves. 

Liverpool's lack of penalties have gone some way to make up for his embarrassing diving though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










<333333


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> yeah b/c that was deliberate :kobe


are you actually being serious? Watch the gif son, it's as deliberate an attempt to break someone's leg as I've ever seen.










Yep, doesn't look deliberate at all. fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

if the ball wasn't flicked away it probably wouldn't look as bad. it's a dumb challenge but to try and say he's deliberately tried to break his leg is a bit far.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he's clearly lunged with two feet off the ground like he's doing a dropkick, if the defender hand't slipped that would've broken his leg.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










"Typical Striker Challenges"


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Two completely different challenges. I'm not gonna lie, van Persie does occasionally get the red mist and go in hard on opposition players (it was more frequently in his younger days though), but I've never seen him put in a potentially leg breaking tackle. That Suarez one was a potential leg breaker. Two feet, studs up lunge. Horrific tackle.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Renegade™ said:


> he's clearly lunged with two feet off the ground like he's doing a dropkick, if the defender hand't slipped that would've broken his leg.


a stupid challenge doesn't mean he's deliberately trying to break legs. he just does stupid shit. i highly doubt footballers go out to injure other players. there's always a few bad eggs, but it's stupid and reckless more than deliberate.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He had absolutely no need to attempt a challenge from there, it's pretty clear he's gone in there trying to harm the player, as he's coming in from behind on the guy. He hasn't even gotten close to where the ball was before the Haag player slipped.


----------



## Redix

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DAMN! That bitch from Chelsea is HOT! The first team doctor. Holy SHIT! What an ass she has. 






if I would be a Chelski player then I would have been injured all the time.

Bet that Terry has fucked her. let Torres smash her, might get his confidence up. All Chelski players have complained of a groin injury. Now we know why.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> I just want a cowardly little cunt to get what he deserves.
> 
> Liverpool's lack of penalties have gone some way to make up for his embarrassing diving though.












nothing embarrassing about that dive lad :suarez1

Suarez has dived and play acted less than others (namely Bale) this season, and has been denied a couple of clear penalties. While he still makes the most out of any contact, wishing he gets injured/cops 'nasty' tackles, is still a dopey as fuck thing to say.



Renegade™ said:


> *are you actually being serious?* Watch the gif son, it's as deliberate an attempt to break someone's leg as I've ever seen.


are you? i thought Bananas was a bit biased against Liverpool but you're taking the cake son. A stupid challenge =/= deliberate. Keane *deliberately* tried to harm Haaland, and that is disgusting. 



Bananas said:


> Two completely different challenges. I'm not gonna lie, van Persie does occasionally get the red mist and go in hard on opposition players (it was more frequently in his younger days though), but I've never seen him put in a potentially leg breaking tackle. That Suarez one was a potential leg breaker. Two feet, studs up lunge. Horrific tackle.


Not defending that challenge, its completely awful and there isn't any excuse for it. Just saying there is a difference between going out to deliberately injure another player, and a stupid, brainless tackle.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Worst dive of them all that one pal. 

How did he ever think he was gonna get away with it :side:

Linesman must have been a blue though to make up for it :hb

Actually, he's lucky he stayed on the pitch in that game. Stamping on Mirallas and injuring him before stomping his studs in to arl Distins heel was disgraceful. Should have been 2 yellows. Justice.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RUSH, I'm not denying Keane went out to break Haaland's leg, we all know he admitted as much. I'm saying that Suarez meant to harm that Haag player no matter what, it's an awful tackle, he would've got nowhere near the ball even if the guy hadn't slipped anyway, you can't watch that gif and say he didn't deliberately try to hurt the Haag player.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At least Suarez has talent and is a cunt . Players like Kevin Davies and Lee Cattermole make make careers of being thugs with no considerable football ability at all.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cattermole is the biggest myth for me, how does such a shit player and a total loose cannon continue to be considered important for the team's he plays for? Really bemuses me. Thug.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

because the rest of the sunderland midfield is that bad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> so do you consider Valencia a cheat? Welbeck a cheat? Young a cheat? The rest of your players who blatently dive a cheat?


*If they cheat as much as Suarez does then yes. Suarez has cheated enough over the years to safely say that he's doing it deliberately.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa up tonight against the conquerors of Arsenal and Wigan. With all these matches I guess this is what it feels like bieng the Champions League. :arry


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> It would seem I was too subtle for my own good.
> 
> I don't think Purple Aki/Rousey/Mozza is bitter, I posted that as a wind up. I actually wrote just that in a post and with tongue firmly in cheek jumped straight to the obsessed shout because that's another obvious wind up. Then he bit to that too. I even posted a smiley showing I was on the wind up and he still missed it. As I said, he's not on the ball tonight.
> 
> Besides, everybody knows the ones who are really obsessed with us are United fans anyway....


Yeah but mate, the fact you're trying to wind them up and they bite is because they are so used to it being for real that they don't even want to miss a chance to defend themselves. It was a joke to bring the Mancs into it in that context, but it's not without substance. To call Evertonians bitter and Obsessed and Mancs obsessed also can never be a wind up because it's not like they aren't completely without anything behind them. If you said Norwich or Bristol then okay, but just hanging the fish out there hoping someone will bite is just daft.

Are people defending Suarez by saying he's not as bad as other players? 

Suarez is nowhere near as bad as a lot of players, but he has done thing that are detestable, so it's like arguing that one person who kills someone isn't bad because someone else has killed more. 

Suarez has done terrible things that could hurt people; the lunge gif that's going round, his stomp on Distin to name two. He's also dived and play acted, his diving has gone so far that a red card given for the "foul" upon him was rescinded and completely wiped from any records, and he suffers now from not receiving free kicks and even penalties that he arguably should do. He's also done things that just make people dislike him, IF the things he said were not said with racist connotations and he was completely misquoted, he should at least understand why the person on the receiving ends of these words reacted the way he did and shook his hand to end it all when given the chance but he didn't, creating even more of a fury. Add the handball in the world cup, which we all would have done, and the handball at the weekend where he didn't need to admit it, these two things aren't done with completely malice but all go against him with his reputation. His reputation of diving and doing a lot of daft things that is completely merited. 

He might not be as bad as Keane for that tackle or Cantona for attacking the fan, but there are too many people defending him as if he's completely innocent. This, in turn, turns people against him. Think of the difference if Luis Suarez would have shook Evra's hand to end all of that nonsense? They did eventually but the stigma already stuck to him.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wonder what the reaction would be if a British player did what Suarez or another Liverpool player did for that matter? Personally I thought it was accidental and Suarez did what 99% of footballers would do and took advantage. Most footballers are cheats. Suarez is one as well. 

But he is our cunt and a fantastic player. Funniest comment I have read on facebook was someone saying we should sell him as he is ruining Liverpool :kenny.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hope bradford get fucked tonight by Benteke (not bitter that they scored from a free kick that wasn't one :side


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> I wonder what the reaction would be if a British player did what Suarez or another Liverpool player did for that matter? Personally I thought it was accidental and Suarez did what 99% of footballers would do and took advantage. Most footballers are cheats. Suarez is one as well.
> 
> But he is our cunt and a fantastic player. Funniest comment I have read on facebook was someone saying we should sell him as he is ruining Liverpool :kenny.


Gimmick Infringement! #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bananas said:


> Gimmick Infringement! #RacistEnglishMedia


Well at least we agree on something then lol.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool fans who keep saying that Suarez is "their cunt" need to realise that doesn't mean others can't keep hating him for legitimate reasons. Suarez brings the hate upon himself. It's not a witch hunt at all. Guy is scummy as fuck.

Fantastic player, but has no morals or ethics at all. Like zero.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Liverpool fans who keep saying that Suarez is "their cunt" need to realise that doesn't mean others can't keep hating him for legitimate reasons. Suarez brings the hate upon himself. It's not a witch hunt at all. Guy is scummy as fuck.
> 
> Fantastic player, but has no morals or ethics at all. Like zero.


So like John Terry then :terry?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Manchester City have returned 900 unsold tickets of the 2,000 allocation for Sunday's Barclays Premier League clash with Arsenal at the Emirates.

The champions were expected to sell out but it appears travelling supporters have been put off by the £62 Arsenal are charging each fan.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck that's steep, would love to go to the game as it's relatively close but that is way too much.

EDIT: NVM i fucked up and thought it was at the etihad but that was earlier in the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal :lol fuck me how greedy can you be, don't blame them city fans.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Manchester City have returned 900 unsold tickets of the 2,000 allocation for Sunday's Barclays Premier League clash with Arsenal at the Emirates.
> 
> The champions were expected to sell out but it appears travelling supporters have been put off by the £62 Arsenal are charging each fan.


Do you post every single negative Arsenal story you can find here?

As for Arsenal ticket prices in general, well it's a simple concept called supply and demand. Wigan don't have cheap tickets as a nice gesture to the fans. It's because if they jacked up the prices, less people would attend, and they'd lose money.

In this case, we've overcharged for away tickets, and maybe need to prices in the future.

EDIT - Oh and by the way. Relative to recent success, Spurs have the most overpriced tickets in the league.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Manchester City have returned 900 unsold tickets of the 2,000 allocation for Sunday's Barclays Premier League clash with Arsenal at the Emirates.
> 
> The champions were expected to sell out but it appears travelling supporters have been put off by the £62 Arsenal are charging each fan.


Fucking good on them. Only way teams like Arsenal will learn is by voting with your feet and letting them know your loyalty can't be controlled whatever price they set. Its unlikely any decrease next year would be substantial, but it should at least curb any increase for the foreseeable future, which is a far better alternative to City taking the full allocation & then moaning about the prices.

A rare tip of the hat from me to the City fans. Shame most will laugh it off and say it proves they're a plastic support or some tripe like that.


EDIT: Bananas its not a case of points scoring by comparing prices and who charge more than they should. Its a general problem that needs to be curbed otherwise an entire generation of fans stand the chance of being priced out of regularly watching their side, which should never be an issue. I don't really think Cookie Monster was using the information to have a dig at Arsenal, more an illustration that it finally appears one support has grown a set of balls and voted with their feet by not paying the prices set.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> So like John Terry then :terry?


Terry is not a nice person. You're not going to see me defending him to death as you guys do with Suarez.

I respect what he has done for the club I love. I don't have to be blind and think of him as an angel. I'm not going to get in a huff and puff when people hate on him, because he's brought it upon himself.



WOOLCOCK said:


> *I don't really think Cookie Monster was using the information to have a dig at Arsenal*, more an illustration that it finally appears one support has grown a set of balls and voted with their feet by not paying the prices set.


He definitely was. Any goal Arsenal score, it's always terrible defending according to Cookie.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh I'm well aware he's prone to a dig or ten concerning Arsenal. Its just here he provided some info, with no additional comment attached and I think he's the first to say Spurs are hardly better when it comes to away tickets for Category A games. Sure its between £49-52 for United this season.

I just think the point should be centred on the ticket prices and the absurd number. Not whether or not Cookie Monster is using it as a pop shot at Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Terry is not a nice person. You're not going to see me defending him to death as you guys do with Suarez.
> 
> I respect what he has done for the club I love. I don't have to be blind and think of him as an angel. I'm not going to get in a huff and puff when people hate on him, because he's brought it upon himself.
> 
> 
> 
> *He definitely was. Any goal Arsenal score, it's always terrible defending according to Cookie*.


Well have you seen the defending this season in the prem :fergie, he may have a point.

I've tried to stay out of this suarez business because there is no point saying the same shit people know how united fans and other fans feel about him. I didn't expect anything less from the liverpool fans to defend him all the way even if i thought some of the more level headed ones saw other people's views on him and agreed a little. But i agree with your point on this whole debate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> I wonder what the reaction would be if a British player did what Suarez or another Liverpool player did for that matter? Personally I thought it was accidental and Suarez did what 99% of footballers would do and took advantage. Most footballers are cheats. Suarez is one as well.
> 
> But he is our cunt and a fantastic player. Funniest comment I have read on facebook was someone saying we should sell him as he is ruining Liverpool :kenny.


Depends on whether they're already known as a racist cheating scumbag.

Gerrard assaults DJs, runs over kids in his car and does the worst starfish dive in the world. I wouldn't put it past him to racial abuse somebody or throw in a handball.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Furthermore to the ticket query, been told after West Ham charged United fans only £20 for the Upton Park tie...we're charging them £45 for the replay. Fuck me, a bit of generosity wouldn't go amiss after they radically decreased their stingy prices. Reminds me of earlier in the season when Newcastle were charged £42 for the League Cup game at OT, which was already going to be on TV. Would be surprised if West Ham bring more than 1500 for the game now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Terry is not a nice person. You're not going to see me defending him to death as you guys do with Suarez.
> 
> I respect what he has done for the club I love. I don't have to be blind and think of him as an angel. I'm not going to get in a huff and puff when people hate on him, because he's brought it upon himself.


Nail on the nugget, boom!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal need to have a look at those ticket prices. Seen many a fan on twitter thinking that because we have a rich owner that means we have rich fans to (in a 2009 survey City fans were 18th out of 20 in terms of highest average annual salary). Hopefully next season this leads to a price drop.

I went to the Arsenal away game in the Carling Cup last season and that only cost me a tenner (16 at the time). I don't really believe this game is worth 6.2x more do you!?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shocking prices as is united charging west ham £45.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joel and Mozza (I think???) I am not claiming he is an angel. He is person who wants to win by any means necessary. I am just saying plenty of clubs have players and had players who cheat like Suarez. Also if another player did what Suarez did there would be a different reaction. Saying that it is his own doing. Anyway I would like him to cut out the cheating but he is a fantastic player and I am glad to have him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm of the opinion no team should be charging above £30 personally. I get that people may look at that and laugh a bit, but football is terribly overpriced and to me £30 is the maximum any team should charge for 90 minutes of football. Don't even get me started on the Champions League prices. Wembley was a joke when United played Barcelona and made a mockery out of any assertion from UEFA that football was a game for everyone.

End of the day though, people pay it because they want to or because they have the money/don't consider just how grossly overpriced it is. Fans in England are too wrapped up in rivalries to properly get together and sort something out ala the Germans. They effectively run the game over there because they're so well organised and committed to keeping to a code of ethics. 

I really want to believe the majority will see City fans essentially boycotting the Arsenal game as a positive. Sadly there's enough plebs about who won't think twice about the long term message City's actions are demonstrating and will instead laugh them off.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think I must be the only United fan that likes Suarez. That handball incident in the World Cup was brilliant and only demonised because it was an African team he did it too. If Suarez had done it to Germany or Argentina no one would care but Ghana were the only African team doing well on African soil so they got preferencial treatment from the commentators. He won't be around much longer anyway. Sorry Liverpool fans but there is no way a player that talented stays out of the Champions League much longer, especially now when he is being so clinical in front of goal. Replacement for Falcao would be my best bet. First time in years I'm confident we'll beat Liverpool.

I wanted us out of the F.A Cup. Very annoying to have to play another game in between two very tough fixtures in the league. Hopefully we put out a reserve team. LOL at Luton fans. I used to pay £10 to see Kings Lynn play in the Southern Football League in 2007 so £10 to play a premiership squad in 2013 is a bargain. Hope they don't get promoted.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah unless we get a lot better he will gone within 2 years. That handball incident anyone would have done in a heartbeat to save their team. If an english player did that in a game for us he would be a hero.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wanted us out of the fa cup? Nani, anderson and rooney should all be available for the replay/spurs we have a big enough squad and just play the same team that started at upton partk in the replay with maybe the inclusion of giggs from the start and any of the 3 returning from injury if they're ready.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I concur vis a vis fuck Luton. Which is a shame because the lad I know is a great lad who deserves to see them battling it out with better opposition, and they're a good old fashioned club who've had a consistent support even when playing in the doldrums of the conference, i.e 5-6000 fans at most games. Still, the superiority and cuntishness of those quotes makes me want to see them subjected to part timers and 25 away fans turning up at their gaff for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> Joel and Mozza (I think???) I am not claiming he is an angel. He is person who wants to win by any means necessary. I am just saying plenty of clubs have players and had players who cheat like Suarez. Also if another player did what Suarez did there would be a different reaction. Saying that it is his own doing. Anyway I would like him to cut out the cheating but he is a fantastic player and I am glad to have him.


Now you're doing that cunty thing people do on internet forums when arguing in favor of somebody they change their signature or avatar to them.

People accept their players cheat, they also want them to be correctly punished when it applies. 

When Fellaini banged out Shawcross every Evertonian wanted him to face the 3 match ban and accepted it was a stupid thing to do. Although I had my signature as gif of it, I really knew it was a stupid thing to have happened.

Difference between every other football club compared to Liverpool:








> We'll take the punishment if it's given for it and I've told him in the dressing room it's not acceptable and I won't accept it as manager


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> The no clean sheet business is getting kind of annoying, unless we're going for the Galactico style of play of winning every game by scoring 3-4 goals then I guess we're going to have to get used it! I just can't put my finger on why we can't keep the CS. Howard has made a good few mistakes which cost us one here and there, defensive mix ups like against Wigan for them to just roll in to the net, Heitinga being a shell of his formerself this season.. Who knows. Anything you think we could do about it to try and keep the goals against us down?
> 
> I think I like Naismith.. He looks like he can bag a goal whenever he plays, he almost scored today but it was blocked it seemed on my stream. So he can score, it's just his all round play seems kind of, well, meh. He started well but his lack of fitness from his long term injury at Rangers has caught up to him it seems. Never want to brush somebody off in their first season, you just have to look at Fellaini to see that but the lad will have to do some big improving if he wants to be a first team starter for us.


Yeah there's been a few mistakes leading to the goals and there's not, touch wood, been a game where we've conceded an amount where you have to wonder what's gone on, but in the grand scheme of things no clean sheets in so many games is concerning. Our back 5 are usually capable, all susceptible to mistakes but none have had a run of bad games. Howard, as you say has been at fault for some but there's no way I'd risk dropping him with Mucha there and I doubt we could get anyone half as good in January. Would be nice to have someone capable pushing Howard though, would like to feel safe when we rested him. Butland would have been nice. Overall though I don't know what we could change, Distin makes a mistake but has had some great games, Jags and Baines have done very well. Maybe not having a constant right back and Jags out of position could have halted us. Would be nice to have a designated back 4 with Baines, Jags, 2011/12 season Heitinga, and bring Coleman back to his natural right back. Would end up with Baines/Pienaar on the left, Jags and a strong centre back in the middle, and Coleman and Mirallas linking up on the right as they showed potential when Mirallas was fit. Still wouldn't explain why we can't keep a clean sheet but would maybe improve things with a constant solid back 5 all fighting for position.

Yeah Naisy looks like he has injuries catching up with him, is he played out of position? He seems to be on the right a lot but I thought he was better suited through the middle? For a freebie he's sound like, just think he has a poor touch at times and can remember a few games where he's been clear cut and missed a chance to score or released a bad pass to set Jela through. He's a surplus player if we're fully fit, especially keeping Mirallas fully fit and with Anichebe doing the business, but maybe he needs a full season to adapt. As an impact sub thought I sometimes get lost looking for his impact, haha.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol :lol kenny and them t-shirts i still can't believe they did that shit.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So I changed my sig??? People will hate Suarez no matter what. He should be punished for what he did against Mansfield. I am not denying it. Plus every football club would want their player to be punished? Some of the fans maybe but not all. And most of the managers would not.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Now you're doing that cunty thing people do on internet forums when arguing in favor of somebody they change their signature or avatar to them.
> 
> People accept their players cheat, they also want them to be correctly punished when it applies.
> 
> When Fellaini banged out Shawcross every Evertonian wanted him to face the 3 match ban and accepted it was a stupid thing to do. Although I had my signature as gif of it, I really knew it was a stupid thing to have happened.
> 
> Difference between every other football club compared to Liverpool:


Ha, David Moyes, paragon of virtue. It's funny how people will believe any old shite.

How is Suarez a racist by the way? He's never been proven to be one. Explain where you got that from. If it's "because the FA said so" then you're obviously a bit dim.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol kenny and them t-shirts i still can't believe they did that shit.


Yeah the T-Shirt business was extremely facepalm worthy

As for Suarez I dont think you'll find many guys (at least not the stupid ones) outright defending everything he does. Hell pretty much all the active Pool fans in these threads have said he's a dick, deserves too be punished and needs to cut down on the amount of crap he does, Problem comes when he's treated like some outright villian when there are players out there who are just as bad and cheat just as much. It even reached a boy who cried wolve stage whereby he was getting legit fouled and nothing got mentioned. But off course no one really wanted to talk about the decisions he never got since he dived a lot. 

Like I mentioned earlier and like McLovin it mentioned I would have loved to see the reaction if that ball had fallen to anyone but Suarez. Accident or no accident I highly doubt people would care nearly as much


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suarez is a cretin, can be a very cynical and dirty player and a huge twat but the ones at fault for handball are the officials.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Actually yeah thats another thing. Why has no one even complained about the officials not making the call? Or not noticing the other three potential handballs Mansfield could have won :lol. Yeah really certain that if that ball didn't fall to Suarez they would be getting the blame instead of the player


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If it's webb in favour of us on sunday you can bet people will notice and complain about it :fergie.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Actually yeah thats another thing. Why has no one even complained about the officials not making the call? Or not noticing the other three potential handballs Mansfield could have won :lol. Yeah really certain that if that ball didn't fall to Suarez they would be getting the blame instead of the player


Suarez is the number one heel in football


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat heat magnet :suarez1

Hope the forum can take the strain of the simultaneous wars of United fans v Liverpool fans and Punk marks v Rocks marks.

This shit's gon be cray :jones


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> Suarez is the number one heel in football


Well that is debatable, number one heel in England maybe, still got tough competition from the likes of Cattermole, Terry, Mike Ashley & Adebayor but globally you got the likes Pepe, Barton and maybe even Mourinho who isn't exactly popular with his own fans


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sunday will be intresting in this thread that's for sure.


Watch it go and be a drab 0-0 with no incidents.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BANKSY said:


> At least Suarez has talent and is a cunt . Players like Kevin Davies and Lee Cattermole make make careers of being thugs with no considerable football ability at all.





Renegade™;12470125 said:


> Cattermole is the biggest myth for me, how does such a shit player and a total loose cannon continue to be considered important for the team's he plays for? Really bemuses me. Thug.












have either of you actually watched cattermole play a full game or do you just assume things by his disciplinary record? because he's a tremendous ball winner and leader on the pitch. literally the only person we have who will actively have a go at another player when they do something wrong or try and motivate the rest. great man marker too. go watch his MoTM performance when we beat city last year or when he man marked cazorla on his debut this year.

some fun STATS too about his discipline and passing: http://www.rokerreport.com/2012/9/10/3303329/lee-cattermole-stats-discipline-passing-accuracy

ill admit he's not perfect and he lacks a step in pace which leads to messy tackles sometimes. before :mon i was sketchy but he's our most important player by far. when we played everton and they changed to a formation with fella in the hole it's no wonder he found space to score twice in two minutes.

wrong thread too but oh well, Alfred N'Diaye from Bursapor is currently at our training ground after a fee of about £4million was agreed. 22 yr old midfielder exactly what we need. hopefully can add some muscle


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah his red card record does leave a bad taste but overall i like cattermole.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bradford are 1-0 vs Villa in the league cup semi-final :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aston Villa, Can't even keep a clean sheet against League 2 Bradford City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck me at this rate chelsea will be in the easiest final in recent history.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Turn on the match and see Bradford 1-0 up... Ugh.



:shaq


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me at this rate chelsea will be in the easiest final in recent history.


Do not sleep on Swansea. They can knock us out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Do not sleep on Swansea. They can knock us out.


In the one off game yes but not over two legs imo.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nah Bradford are going to win the league cup :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> In the one off game yes but not over two legs imo.


Hopefully we batter them tomorrow to make the second leg a useless game. But if they still are in it at the Liberty... I think they can knock us out. Just because of how inconsistent we still are and how good their home record usually is.

Hopefully it will be a BAd story for them though :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Plus they have that replay vs the gunners to think about.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bradford not only winning at Half Time but playing the better football as well, if they weren't so trigger happy when going forward then they could of had a bigger lead


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

to be fair, we do have some amazing luck in our title runs. especially in FA cup draws


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bradford winning by atleast two goals would make for a more intresting 2nd leg.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bradford winning by atleast two goals would make for a more intresting 2nd leg.


2-0 to Bradford

AND NEARLY 3-0!!!! THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

what a goal by bradford


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damnit Villa got one back


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

damN EVIL VILLA ruining the party


----------



## Dale

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a fucking header.

C'MON BOYS.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

3-1!!! Get in

Bradford City: Out Braving the Brave Villa


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

3-1 TO BRADFORD!!!!!!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Someone tell Martin Tyler it's DonEgal not Donagal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fooking bullet get in bradford, villa aren't even brave anymore :wilkins.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck Bradford.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lambert has to be gone soon if they keep this up.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol

:lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Second leg will be a goalfest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villol

Wale Hezekiah ‏@WaleLuvzGirl

OMG da Aston vanilla gol kipper has nt bin GIVEN a chance 2dy *wink face*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Bradford do get to the final it will probably be the best Cup run by a "Minnow" team I've seen since Greece in Euro 2004, can't think of any better


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

feel quite sorry for the villa fans at the moment, cos there team are fucking useless. Where did it all go wrong? well obviously no money there anymore.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

michael owen ‏@themichaelowen
What a game this is. Bradford are on fire! #carlingcup

fpalm


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

EMILE HESKEY! HE LEFT CAUSE YOU'RE SHIT


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> michael owen ‏@themichaelowen
> What a game this is. Bradford are on fire! #carlingcup
> 
> fpalm


Complete dickhead.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> michael owen ‏@themichaelowen
> What a game this is. Bradford are on fire! #carlingcup
> 
> fpalm


Very poor choice of words. Probably doesn't have a clue though. Absolute numpty.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:bigron

Well that was painful to watch. Villa were a bunch of DULLARDS. I could see early on in the game on their faces they just didn't seem up for it, not enough passion shown, no pumping each other up, a bit of shouting or something would have been good. Says a lot when N'Zogbia shows the most passion on the night.

Defence is awful, Baker is a headless chicken, Lowton makes Warnock look like a world beater. The likes of Hutton and Warnock might be average players, well they're even below average PL players but they're still better than the wing backs we have. I was hopeful in the Summer of seeing them replaced but with better players. For the second Bradford goal Baker just casually jogging across the box, putting no pressure on the crosser at all.

Dick linesman couldn't wait to give everything Bradford's way after his fuck up that went against Mansfield

Goober Martin Tyler doesn't mention the Villa fans all night but goes on about the home support shaking the stands. Was getting really sick of Goodman and Tyler going on about how well the Bradford GK was doing, every shot was fucking straight at him, and he spilled one for a sitter for Bent. And he's a THUG as well. Going forward we had quite a few chances but finishing was awful apart from BRAVE Weimann.

People always focus on the current night, have to remember we beat Man City and Norwich away in this comp this season. Norwich were desperate to go through and Man City fielded a strong team with Tevez and Barry etc. Real shame to be in this position against a 4th League team tho after getting to the semis, and we need to sign a defender or 3 in the window because Lord knows when Vlaar and Dunne are going to be back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> Hope Suarez puts Evra in a coma this weekend, waits for him to wake up then torture him to death #Revenge #Lier





> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> So what if I'd shag my dad to touch Gerrard, best player I've seen and easily best in his generation.





> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> liverpool should be most respected because we have the best history and the biggest premier league club.





> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> I don't mean to get angry, but why do people insult liverpool when we should be the most respected club in the league, it's not fair.


Are all the Liverpool fans on here running this page :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

#lier? :lmao


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Are all the Liverpool fans on here running this page :lmao


Actually I think I've changed my mind about that obsessed joke.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A guy actually wants to shag his Dad just to meet a player...?!?!?

Agree, though with Hesk about Villa needing defenders. As soon as Vlaar got injured that defence just crumbled.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Actually I think I've changed my mind about that obsessed joke.


Haha, s'all good brah.

Although this lad agrees with you :hmm:



> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> One thing we can all agree on is that Everton fans are the worst, most bitter and most deluded fans of all #AbsoluteScum


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think Spearing is running that page.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> Everton fans getting cocky haha, Sorry but where is your history?


:suarez1


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Haha, s'all good brah.
> 
> Although this lad agrees with you :hmm:


Where do you find these things? I mean Rawk is Rawk but I've never even heard of this one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :suarez1





> Liverpool Union ‏@LiverpoolUnion
> 
> Everton are getting completely outplayed by this shit small club, Liverpool would be at least 6-0 by now


That worked out well against Mansfield :shaq


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Liverpool Union person(?) has to be another wind-up



> Hahaha Aston Villa losing to Bradford, what a shit club Aston Villa are, a disgrace to the Premier League.





> Gerrard > Zidane





> When Gerrard retires, he has to be a 'Sir', love him so much, i'd watch him fuck my mum!


But wait, what's this?



> @iSam45UK you don't understand football


Bananas? :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Haribo just own up pal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...rld-XI-2012--Premier-League-team-La-Liga.html

Some of those picks :mancini2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michael Owen. Not the brightest is he? :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You mean Ballon D'or winner Michael Owen :wilkins


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah, that tit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Baker is a headless chicken


Fuck you!



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Norwich were desperate to go through.


I wish we were, but the reality is that we fielded Marc Tierney, Leon Barnett, Jonny Howson and Steve Morison without needing to. Dropping Wes and Garrido for that game was criminal. The club never takes cup competitions seriously, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL Villa. Hesk, what happened to their BRAVENESS?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What is all this I am just waking up to? 

1. Bradford beating Villa :hesk2 
2. Michael Owen being an ignorant dickhead. 
3. Liverpool fan wants to fuck his own dad :wilkins

Seems like I missed a wild night.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Same old, pal.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



haribo said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...rld-XI-2012--Premier-League-team-La-Liga.html
> 
> Some of those picks :mancini2


Is Begovic really that good? I make a habit of not watching Stoke, but when I have seen him play (mostly against Arsenal), he's actually looked poor to me rather than good. So the fact that now he's being hailed as the best keeper in the league is bizarre to me. It wouldn't surprise me if he's just the fad of the day though. I know he's recently been linked to Man Utd, so it wouldn't surprise me if a bunch of people in the football media have read that and just assumed he's really good without having seen much of him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

From what i've seen of Begovic he's a pretty good keeper but because he's a lesser known player at a lower profile club then he gets praise for stuff that people expect from a De Gea or Hart for example, and gets less criticism and spotlight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he has pulled off some great saves, but personally i think there's been better keepers. mignolet, guzan and lloris in particular.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Lloris continues his form he will be the keeper in the TOTY. The only thing keeping him out is that he's played less than others in the league. Begovic is worthy at this point, IMO.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Begovic is quality. Makes plenty of saves on a regular basis and some of the real top draw. Maybe not top keeper in the League but there's some tough competition.

Rollin at Villa. Deserved win though for Bradford. Played better football than Villa and defended better. Hines looks real quality. Villa are conceding in the 2nd leg so they need 4 goals basically. Bradford at Wembley :mark:*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aston Villa trending worldwide :lelbron


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Aston Villa trending worldwide :lelbron


Villa Trending worldwide as well as #BootsToLambert and #SaveUsVlarr :cole3


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Calling Chelsea to win by 1 as it's at home. Shame not to see ba playing, could've used all the height we could get in the box at corner etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










The beauty of stats ey?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:torres more clinical. Demba, meet bench. Better get used to it son. Oh, i'm so shocked at Ba's 0 assists. I'm not sure he knows what a pass actually is. (not bitter)

Going for 2-2 here.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mata should score there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Such a good finish from Michu!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu is so deadly.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

we need a michu smiley


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How the hell did he even get that in? Just curves the ball round the keeper and past the near post, brilliant shot.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu is an excellent goal scorer and IMO the only better finisher in the Premier League is Van Persie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A draw or chelsea winning by just the odd goal would setup the 2nd leg nicely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the amazing thing about michu is that he's a midfielder. yet he plays just like a striker. even when he was in the midfield. and he tracks back too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu's all around game isn't that good though if we're being totally honest. I wouldn't want us to sign him for example as I'm not convinced this isn't just a one season wonder (if he had a bit more to his game I'd be more convinced). If he was THAT good he wouldn't have just cost 2m and there would have been more potential suitors - its not like he is a new kid on the block - the guy is 26.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michu is just a rich man's Spanish Kevin Nolan :Nolan :WestHam :BigSam


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Michu's all around game isn't that good though if we're being totally honest. I wouldn't want us to sign him for example as I'm not convinced this isn't just a one season wonder (if he had a bit more to his game I'd be more convinced). If he was THAT good he wouldn't have just cost 2m and there would have been more potential suitors - its not like he is a new kid on the block - the guy is 26.


You really need to educate yourself before commenting. He is definitely not a one season wonder, which he showed last season by being the most scoring midfielder in La Liga. The reason he only cost 2m, is that Rayo is in administration, and its the bank that decides at what price to sell the player. 
The reason he had a late breakthrough, is because he stayed at Oviedo because of loyalty to the club.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Michu's all around game isn't that good though if we're being totally honest. I wouldn't want us to sign him for example as I'm not convinced this isn't just a one season wonder (if he had a bit more to his game I'd be more convinced). If he was THAT good he wouldn't have just cost 2m and there would have been more potential suitors - its not like he is a new kid on the block - the guy is 26.


No disagreement for me, Michu is a Poacher and nothing more than that, but any player who can get 20 Goals in a league season (Which I think Michu will do barring any injuries) is worth £2Mill in my book.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well it would've been dumb to pay more than his release clause.

and he was ignored because he was playing for a small spanish club. how many top teams outside of spain have signed players from anyone like a rayo, mallorca, etc etc. i'd say very few.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Michu's all around game isn't that good though if we're being totally honest. I wouldn't want us to sign him for example as I'm not convinced this isn't just a one season wonder (if he had a bit more to his game I'd be more convinced). If he was THAT good he wouldn't have just cost 2m and there would have been more potential suitors - its not like he is a new kid on the block - the guy is 26.


What about Luca toni? he was 26 when he got noticed! age don't matter!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What pisses me off is that last season Dani Pacheco was at loan at Rayo Vallecano, and yet Liverpool never made a move for Michu. Which leads me to believe that:

1. We have the shittest scouts in the world who didn't even bother asking "hey, so that long haired bloke with 15 goals in 37 games from midfield, how much does he cost? 2million you say?"

OR

2. We didn't give a flying fuck how well Pacheco got on in Spain and didn't watch any of his matches.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd love for someone to explain how we've improved under Benitez.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> What pisses me off is that last season Dani Pacheco was at loan at Rayo Vallecano, and yet Liverpool never made a move for Michu. Which leads me to believe that:
> 
> 1. We have the shittest scouts in the world who didn't even bother asking "hey, so that long haired bloke with 15 goals in 37 games from midfield, how much does he cost? 2million you say?"
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. We didn't give a flying fuck how well Pacheco got on in Spain and didn't watch any of his matches.


3. Michu is not Enlgish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I know there were rumours about United been intrested in Michu, Seb use to praise him quite a bit.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> 3. Michu is not Enlgish.


:downing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> What pisses me off is that last season Dani Pacheco was at loan at Rayo Vallecano, and yet Liverpool never made a move for Michu. Which leads me to believe that:
> 
> 1. We have the shittest scouts in the world who didn't even bother asking "hey, so that long haired bloke with 15 goals in 37 games from midfield, how much does he cost? 2million you say?"
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. We didn't give a flying fuck how well Pacheco got on in Spain and didn't watch any of his matches.


it's snobbery. pure and simple. if michu was english he would've gone for close to 10x the amount and wouldnt have close to the same amount of skills. but because he played for a small club like rayo, it most likely would've been palmed off as a 'fluke' or 'someone had to score them'. i'd love if city went and took a punt on these kind of guys. just imagine how many cheap release clauses there are for players at clubs considered to be the lower end of prestige, and so many willing to sell cheap due to financial problems. hell, 17.5 mil is considered cheap for isco.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did Torres just get boo'd off?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba to score the next goal.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Also the attitude of that Spanish players are usually to small for the Premier League or just can't keep up with fast pace of the Premier League which maybe was the 6 or 7 years ago when we had the likes of Luque, Morientes & Reyes who made a name for themselves in Spain only to come over here and Flop big time and I remember when Torres joined Liverpool a lot of pundits & fans were saying he would flop to but now the style of football has seemed to of changed over here then sending scouts to Spain is a really smart move especially when the there's a Compulsory Buy-Out clause in each players contracts in La Liga so chances are there are plenty of bargains to be had


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea losing? :ndiaye

with 20 attempts to 4? :wilkins 

As for Michu I wonder how much he is gonna be reported going to clubs like Man U, Chelsea & Us (since we get linked with everyone) for. Chances are it will only be like £15m despite the fact that if he was English like Kiz said he would be going for £20m+ with ease. Honestly I hope he doesn't leave Swansea if big clubs do come calling though. Be better off staying put for now at least.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

DANNY GRAHAMMMMMMM


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cheat.

Now I can add that to the list of insults, thanks Demba!

:lmao Danny Graham! Inb4 Geoff Shreeves interviews Ivanovic.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ivanovic screwed Chelsea! :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GRAHAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 

FORZA SWANSEALONA!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea City = The Ultimate Opportunists!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> No disagreement for me, Michu is a Poacher and nothing more than that, but any player who can get 20 Goals in a league season (Which I think Michu will do barring any injuries) is worth £2Mill in my book.


Oh definitely. Not saying he isn't worth it, he has been by far the signing and bargain of the season. Top signing for Swansea.




93.20 said:


> well it would've been dumb to pay more than his release clause.
> 
> and he was ignored because he was playing for a small spanish club. how many top teams outside of spain have signed players from anyone like a rayo, mallorca, etc etc. i'd say very few.


Haven't we had the discussion before that the release clause is just for Spanish teams?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chelsea losing? :ndiaye
> 
> with 20 attempts to 4? :wilkins
> 
> As for Michu I wonder how much he is gonna be reported going to clubs like Man U, Chelsea & Us (since we get linked with everyone) for. Chances are it will only be like £15m despite the fact that if he was English like Kiz said he would be going for £20m+ with ease. Honestly I hope he doesn't leave Swansea if big clubs do come calling though. Be better off staying put for now at least.


I think Michu will go to either Spurs- because they could do with another attacking midfielder :jordan 

or :arry - because :arry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The only team to lose a player and get stronger is Arsenal. Who am I talking about? Gervinho. Gervinho has gone to the ACN cup and therefore will be ineligible from all angles to be picked. That has got to be laughable...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's a close call on the offside. Surprised the penalty wasn't given neither even though I didn't think it was one, just usually home sides get these sort of decisions.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Swansea-Bradford Final - PLEASING


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FUCKKKKKKK

Why did Ba come on so late. FUCKKKKK


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Magsimus said:


> Inb4 Geoff Shreeves interviews Ivanovic.


I can see it now

Geoff: "Bran, How do you feel knowing that you have probably cost your team the Capital one cup final with two stupid mistakes". 

Bran: "Welll...."

Geoff: "Literally that may be it now for your team. How are you feeling?"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol class swansea just class.

Michu and Graham :mark:

:lmao that prick wise seems gutted.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2 individual mistakes by Ivanovic and the fans start singing there's only one di Matteo ?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba is fantastic.

The rest are not.

Ivanovic :wilkins

Benitez is shit, but I told you guys that already.

I am never wrong.



Cookie Monster said:


> 2 individual mistakes by Ivanovic and the fans start singing there's only one di Matteo ?


Pretty sure that was the Swansea fans singing "only one team in Wales"


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:terry Swansea loving the COC this year


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You're probably right actually, wasn't the best stream to be honest!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Another cup we are out of. :bron3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Posterizer said:


> Another cup we are out of. :bron3


Not yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Going tits up for Rafa.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How can anyone seriously say we haven't been complete and utter shit under Benitez? The only time we've looked good is against an awful Aston Villa and Leeds. We're worse off in the league, barring a miracle we've thrown away the league cup and we lost the CWC to Corinthians.

Mata, Hazard and Oscar all look worse off now, Torres is still a useless cunt and the defense still makes comical errors.

Rafa is shit. Roman is to blame.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not yet.


We're not winning at the Liberty. It's over. I called it yesterday. I'm never wrong.

Mourinho - The Only One
Joel - The Right One

It's true :mourinho

Rafa completely ruined MAZACAR. That's impressive to do that to 3 guys that were flying as a unit. He fixed them to positions and worse of all, he's fixed Oscar to the wing.

Great manager though, right? Cause he won DAT CL in 2005. 7 and a half years is still relevant, amirite?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> We're not winning at the Liberty. It's over. I called it yesterday. I'm never wrong.
> 
> Mourinho - The Only One
> Joel - The Right One
> 
> It's true :mourinho



United/Liverpool tell me the result now!!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Michu is just a rich man's Spanish Kevin Nolan :Nolan :WestHam :BigSam


The funny thing about the Nolan comparison is while Michu is much better, stylistically it makes sense. I first saw Michu against Real Madrid last season, he got got two real poachers goals despite playing in midfield, and it reminded me of an English attacking midfielder, in the sort of Nolan/Lampard/David Platt style. You look at them and their ability and wonder sometimes how it is that they get so many goals, but they have the right instincts.

Also another less noticed aspect of Michu's game is that he's really good in the air. Not just at scoring with his head, but doing little flicks ons, and competing with big compative defenders and midfielders alike. I remember him even getting the better of Fellaini in the air which takes some doing. He's really useful for Swansea in that respect as they typically play the ball on the ground, but having a figure like Michu high up the pitch gives them other options, and he also helps defend the high ball from the opposition, which was a concern for Swansea last season when they were practically always playing with a midget midfield.

tl;dr Michu is very good at football.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bet that idiot Roman is feeling like a complete dumbass now, but he has way too much pride for that and would rather see his club suffer than to admit he made a mistake.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> United/Liverpool tell me the result now!!


I have not thought about that result yet. I will get back to you soon.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I am never wrong.





Joel said:


> I don't care what anyone says we're definitely finishing first. Quote me.


 :nando


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

this is bullshit. the least torres can do is break his leg so he has an excuse not to play


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Feel sorry for Chelsea fans but enjoy seeing Roman fail. That twat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You know fans are not happy when they want a 50m pound player injured. :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i wouldnt spent 5 bucks on him. the moment he lost his pace he became worthless. the guy who ran onto the pitch is probably a better striker


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea sacked Di Matteo when they were four points off the top of the table. They now find themselves 14 points off the top. Good going, Roman.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



haribo said:


> :nando


WOS JOKE.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck you Roman.

That is all


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Posterizer said:


> Fuck you Roman.
> 
> That is all












Really is lovely to see Rafa bringing down his old rivals :lelbron


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pff, if Abramocunt leaves Chelsea, you'd all be begging him to come back.

In short, he has you by the balls. You wouldn't be where you are without him and if he leaves, it'll get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's a shame rafa's on-field performances have been poor since joining chelsea. just can't score up front, his 2 backpasses to michu and graham, need to lift his performances.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> it's a shame rafa's on-field performances have been poor since joining chelsea. just can't score up front, his 2 backpasses to michu and graham, need to lift his performances.


Yeah, I was wondering how people would blame Benitez after Ivanovic's antics tonight and Talksport seem to going with the whole ''Why didn't he make the subs sooner?!'' angle so I'm assuming that's what the tabloids will run with. He can't do anything right, I feel sorry for the guy...


Lol, no I don't.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Have to wonder if Mourinho would ever want to go back their with Roman in charge. Also with Pep Guardiola as well I couldn't imagine he'd be jumping at the chance.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafa getting stick because he is Rafa I see.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well I'm sure that £5m payoff when he eventually gets sacked will ease the shtick


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafa gets stick because he is an inept manager who fails to change a game where we are not having it our way.

Club World Cup final, QPR and tonight (last night technically) was enough evidence to see how shocking he really is.

I hate to sound like Bananas and I'm not going on the elitest bullshit path, but some people really don't get it. It's not about Rafa being on the pitch and scoring goals. It's about the choices he makes and how he can effect the game.

I know the same excuses are used for Mancini in the CL. But it's a sack of shit. Mancini's management in the CL was just bollocks. Just like Rafa's management.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Normally I'd agree but Ivanovic playing like a mong isn't Benitez's fault. The fat Spanish waiter is a useless wanker but it's a bit harsh putting blame on him for last night. He has pissed away the quality football coming from Hazard/Oscar/Mata and continues to persist with football's equivalent of Steven Hawking in a marathon, but I doubt they'd have lost against Swansea if Ivanovic remembered he plays in blue.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can't blame Rafa for the Swansea defeat, Ivanovic blew it hard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He could have put Ba in a lot sooner. Had he put him in on 60mins, we'd have someone with a brain leading the line and we saw how many chances Ba got when he came on. The second Ivanovic mistake probably doesn't occur, as it's highly likely we would have not been chasing the game anymore.

But instead, we have to watch #9 continue to do shite, because he's tight with the manager. 

Mistakes or no mistakes, Rafa did not change the game when we were running at a brick wall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

in funnier news been reading from a few places that shrek and ferguson havent spoken in 3 months and shrek may be sold and lew replacing him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> in funnier news been reading from a few places that shrek and ferguson havent spoken in 3 months and shrek may be sold and Ronaldo replacing him.


Fixed :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

why would he go there when he can join a more successful club in paris 8*D


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> He could have put Ba in a lot sooner. Had he put him in on 60mins, we'd have someone with a brain leading the line and we saw how many chances Ba got when he came on. The second Ivanovic mistake probably doesn't occur, as it's highly likely we would have not been chasing the game anymore.
> 
> But instead, we have to watch #9 continue to do shite, because he's tight with the manager.
> 
> Mistakes or no mistakes, Rafa did not change the game when we were running at a brick wall.


This is very true. His managing outside of matches leaves a lot to be desired as well. We've gone from having a lethal attack (minus Torres) to one with no idea what they're doing. We're playing this long ball garbage more often as well. How does that work to the advantage of Mata, Hazard and Oscar, who wouldn't even reach 6ft if they stood on each other's shoulders? It doesn't even help Torres, who can't hold up play for shit.

I'm not blaming Rafa solely for last night's result, but there is a clear trend with Chelsea's play since he took over. It is static, uncreative and without a plan B. Even when we've won games we haven't looked like a potent attacking threat. The game against Everton is a good example. We were outplayed for most of the match and if it wasn't for Lamps' clinical finishing it would have been another defeat. 

It isn't entirely Benitez's fault either. Abramovich is the one who pulled the trigger far too early on RDM. I can blame the players for their individual mistakes (like Ivanovic last night), yet I can sympathise with them overall as it can't be easy having to constantly change the way you play every time we get a new manager. It's Mata's second season and he's already had three managers, all with different styles of play. 

And the worst thing is I can't see things improving this season. Not unless we drop Torres for good and bring a CM in during this window.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bingo, Rafa is physically incapable of changing a game

Takes too damn long to make subs, and sometimes his rotation policies are just damn baffling

I mean its not hard. He saw Torres was ineffective, bring in Ba so can finally start bombing in crosses and Lampard can start swinging from range instead of constantly passing into the box


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's easy making Torres the scapegoat, Chelsea have a lot of other players underperforming in attack.

As for Benitez, he has always been the type of manager who tactically gets it right pre game but struggles to adapt to the evolving game in front of him. Nigel Adkins is the same. Some of his substitutions this season have cost us points. At the end of the day though Rafa is a short term manager, trying to get Chelsea a top 4 finish which he should get anyway and anything else is bonus. This isn't Cheslea's year to strike big, Rafa is clearing things up for who ever gets the job next.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I just pray for third and hope this season finishes fast. I don't even care for the FA Cup, League Cup or Europa League (initially I wanted to win this) now. I just want this to end and for the new manager to come in. But knowing those trolls on the Chelsea board, it'll probably be someone like Roman's son.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Could be worse. Roman could turn Chelsea into an all Russian side with the purpose of giving the national team a platform to play together regularly.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> in funnier news been reading from a few places that shrek and ferguson havent spoken in 3 months and shrek may be sold and lew replacing him.


Source???


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Doesn't Roman have a stake already in some Russian side?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Source???


Who cares? Sounds bullshit to me. :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

uh a french journalist who goes on about the epl i can't remember his name stephane someone. that was the shrek/ferguson not speaking bit.

plus just general bits and pieces around the internet


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What are everyone's thoughts on this weeks Super Sunday? I think United will beat Liverpool and Arsenal and Man City may be a draw.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Watch out Kiz Mr Unplayable might be playing again on sunday










Hopefully he doesn't get injured having a shot again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

just seen this from RAWK :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> just seen this from RAWK :fergie


:lmao :lmao i fucking love how crazy some of them are, quality poster though :fergie.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I find that Liverpool's fans (on RAWK anyway) are generally obsessed morons. Whereas United's fans tend to be young foreign kids who speak in a hilarious broken English and want Fergie sacked after every loss.

Basically, my point is I can't see any other set of fans bothering to make posters like that other than the Scousers.

Tits.

ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> I find that Liverpool's fans (on RAWK anyway) are generally obsessed morons. *Whereas United's fans tend to be young foreign kids who speak in a hilarious broken English and want Fergie sacked after every loss.*
> 
> Basically, my point is I can't see any other set of fans bothering to make posters like that other than the Scousers.
> 
> Tits.
> 
> ALL OF YOU.


United facebook page? :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> I find that Liverpool's fans (on RAWK anyway) are generally obsessed morons. Whereas United's fans tend to be young foreign kids who speak in a hilarious broken English and want Fergie sacked after every loss.
> 
> Basically, my point is I can't see any other set of fans bothering to make posters like that other than the Scousers.
> 
> Tits.
> 
> ALL OF YOU.


Most Liverpool fans tend not to bother going on any forums other than Liverpool ones. No idea why anybody would bother going on to another clubs, rivals or not.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah. I haven't dared to check out RedCafe as I'm sure that'll just be as bad as RAWK.

Well, maybe not that bad.

EDIT: I check out RAWK as it is fucking hilarious how deluded that entire set of fans on that forum are. I don't bother with United forums as the internet is 90% mong.

https://twitter.com/RAWK_Meltdown

That is usually good for some quality insights into a Scousers' mind on RAWK.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

redcafe is great just for all the gifs on there


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That exact same Ferguson/Rooney story came out last year saying he'd leave last summer.

I wouldn't give a fuck if he did leave to be honest, RVP has made him expendable. I'd rather a CM than Lewandowski though, as high as I rate him.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> EDIT: I check out RAWK as it is fucking hilarious how deluded that entire set of fans on that forum are. I don't bother with United forums as the internet is 90% mong.


Fazakerly.

I've only ever been on RAWK once but the worst I've ever seen was the Official Forum on the Liverpool website. Christ on a bike! Thank fuck you have to sign up to the website to go on there, I might have gone back for more.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool hahahahahahahaha!

Bellends.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RAWK- North Korea of the internet's football forums, it's like that episode of The Simpsons where Homer's toaster sends him back in time and he ends up changing the future until Ned Flanders is ruler of the world and anyone who isn't happy and smiling gets a piece of their brain removed.

Redcafe- a weird, weird place where 99% of non-United players, managers etc are seen as cunts and other things, there are often up to 3 or 4 Liverpool threads on the first page of threads for some reason, which probably adds to the accusations of United fans being obsessed with Liverpool fans (yes I know Redcafe isn't a representation of normal, sane United fans), there is much more freedom on there than Rawk though.

No I haven't been a member on either forum by the way, they are both fucked up places.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was on an Everton forum called NSNO a few years ago and we played a match against TIA, a Liverpool forum.

Out of the 16/17 players they had show up, they had more people from Scotland travel down than Scousers, around 2 Scousers.

Gang of wools.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Redcafe isnt that bad, been registered on there since 2004, never seen anything as bad as the stuff on RAWK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> I was on an Everton forum called NSNO a few years ago and we played a match against TIA, a Liverpool forum.
> 
> Out of the 16/17 players they had show up, they had more people from Scotland travel down than Scousers, around 2 Scousers.
> 
> Gang of wools.


That can't be right only united have fans from other cities and countries.

Yeah Redcafe is not even close to been as bad, the rawk meltdown page seems to be a bit too active imo but probably because there is alot of material other than that isn't that much if any other liverpool threads, it can be bad like bluemoon another that can be hilariously terrible but neither are close to RAWK.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Its true, im a Chelsea fan and I was born and raised in the glorious city of Chelsea


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think the only reason redcafe isn't as mental as RAWK is the newbie process, you actually have to show you're not a complete moron to get to the main forums.

Of course, RAWK close registration whenever they lose/draw/concede a goal, Suarez dives, or just generally when it becomes clear they won't make top 4.

The majority of football fans online are idiots, to be fair. Combine that with the majority of forum users in general being stupid/out for a reaction/a dick because they know no-one can lay them out, and it's a bad mix.

Bluemoon has seemed pretty funny recently tbf, but all my experience of football forums these days comes from Redcafe's meltdown threads. Don't have the patience to read through them any more.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RAWK has a big nazi mod problem it's seems shit gets closed or people get banned for fuck all.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



RAWK said:


> Worthy of his place in the side for his free kicks, corners, and penalties alone. After failing to make much of an impact at one of the bigger clubs in his country during the start of his career, leaving to go on loan twice during his time there, it was while at an unfashionable "lesser" team that he made his mark in the top flight and was transferred to a European giant, destined to be the player to dictate play with long range passing from a deep "pivot" position. This is the story of Charlie Adam. This is the story of Andrea Pirlo.
> 
> The story of Andrea Pirlo is one twinned with Charlie Adam. While Pirlo had 2 seasons at Brescia during the beginning of his career before moving to Inter, Adam chose to leave his boyhood team, Dundee, almost immediately and headed for Rangers. While Pirlo made little impact at Inter, Adam initially suffered the same fate. Both players were sent on loan to develop (Pirlo to Reggina and Brescia, Adam to Ross County and St. Mirren) with the benefit of hindsight it can now be said both players were out of position. Charlie Adam was played multiple times at centre-back, Andrea Pirlo was in front of the central midfield.
> 
> After his loan spells Andrea Pirlo was transferred to A.C. Milan where he would eventually come under the tutelage of Carlo Ancelotti. In a move that would set the rhythm for AC Milan for the next 10 years Ancelotti moved Pirlo. Pirlo was moved deeper, in front of the back 4, he was to sit and use his accurate long range passing to start moves and to spread the ball across the pitch. A pivot was born. Where once there was a slow, methodical, Italian, style from Milan there was now a quick slinging catapult sitting in front of the back 4, winning the ball and propelling the team forward in an instant. The fact Pirlo was able to do this 10-20 yards further back than a regular central midfielder meant AC Milan were playing with, almost, an extra body in defence. This allowed a succession of Milan full backs to flow forward, Maldini, Cafu, Zambrotta all benefited from the security of an extra man covering their tracks, while Milan never sacrificed their attacking impetus. All the while holding in their pocket a deadly set-piece weapon.
> 
> During Andrea Pirlo's reign at Milan the position of the pivot was taken on by other teams and other players around the world. One of the teams that imported a pivot was Liverpool. In Xabi Alonso Liverpool had a player who could match Pirlo in his ability to pick a pass from any point on the pitch. The pair met in 2 Champions League finals over 3 seasons. From the very first minute the duel was on. Paolo Maldini headed in from Pirlo's free-kick, Alonso went on to score a penalty, Pirlo would miss in the penalty shoot-out but would go on to rectify his fault by again providing a free-kick assist in the 2007 final, in this final-sandwich Pirlo was reintroduced to the Italy side, having been frozen out by Trappatoni, and under Lippi Pirlo would go on to set up the equaliser in the World Cup final and score in the penalty shoot out.
> 
> Xabi Alonso went on to dictate Liverpool's play like Pirlo did at Milan.  Liverpool's best period of play coincided with Alonso's. From a 2nd place finish Liverpool lost Alonso, encountered problems, and dropped down to 7th. With Barcelona sweeping all aside with their own long-ranger in Xavi the age of the Pivot is upon us. Losing Alonso meant a central partnership of Lucas and Mascherano, while both players are industrious excellent defensive players neither possesses the ability to regularly pick out passes over 20 yards. This meant Lucas and Mascherano were tripping over each other's feet, neither player was poor but with no balance in the side both began to look it. With Alonso Liverpool moved the ball forward with enough speed and accuracy that players such as Dirk Kuyt would receive the ball high enough up the pitch so as to neutralise pace and control frailties, with Lucas and Mascherano the ball got forward at a laborious pace. While Liverpool have tried to replicate what Alonso brought to the team with Gerrard, Aquilani, and Spearing nobody has been able to match the ability of staying deep while playing the ball accurate, long, at pace like Alonso did. The style of play changed under Dalglish but playing short pass and move football meant holes appearing in the midfield as players stepped up to help move the ball. Dalglish may finally have found the man to replace Alonso. Charlie Adam is the new pivot.
> 
> Like Pirlo before him Adam played out of position while on loan at "lesser" clubs, Adam seemed to be an adequate centre half with some good distribution. Like Pirlo Adam found a mentor at his new team, Ian Holloway would move Adam into the pivot role and the Scot would soon take over all set piece responsibilities. After impressing all who saw him Adam has finally got his dream move. The question now is can he live up to the role?


Almost certainly the GOAT RAWK post. Lengthy but worth the read


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> Its true, im a Chelsea fan and I was born and raised in the glorious city of Chelsea


Enjoying being in the same boat as Villa for the second leg? :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> Watch out Kiz Mr Unplayable might be playing again on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't get injured having a shot again.


What do you actually think of Diaby? I think he's average, has no position sense, doesn't physically dominate despite his size and is injury prone. Most Arsenal fans I know think he's average personified but when you're seeing Ramsey get games then you sort of think every alternative to that is World class I suppose :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Diaby only seems to be world class when he plays Liverpool :downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At least we don't go to great lengths to search for posts for our "Redcafe meltdown" thread or a "Peoples forum meltdown" thread :angel


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Redcafe isn't as tyrannical/vitriolic/batshit crazy as RAWK but it can be just as delusional when it comes to the young players at United.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No one can see the last page so I'm a say that Rafa is a god and I have a poster of him on my ceiling so he can watch he go to sleep.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I should ban you for that, Hank. I'm disgusted.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> What do you actually think of Diaby? I think he's average, has no position sense, doesn't physically dominate despite his size and is injury prone. Most Arsenal fans I know think he's average personified but when you're seeing Ramsey get games then you sort of think every alternative to that is World class I suppose :lol


You've got it all wrong. Diaby isn't 'average personified'. He's got a lot of talent, but he doesn't translate that talent into consistent performance. I don't think he has the right mentality or the hunger to really succeed. So from that perspective, he's just not someone you really trust, and I don't think he'll ever make it at a high level, even if his injury worries subside.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm a Liverpool supporter and agree that RAWK is BAD. Some fans are just weird.

Btw, Raheem Sterling only has one kid.

:kobe4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Destiny said:


> I'm a Liverpool supporter and agree that RAWK is BAD. Some fans are just weird.
> 
> Btw, Raheem Sterling only has one kid.
> 
> :kobe4


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No one can see the last page so I'm a say that Rafa is a god and I have a poster of him on my ceiling so he can watch he go to sleep.


:kobe3

I was going to post something but I thought I'd be talking to no one enaldo

Actually I found the original image Seb must have used for that Ronaldo smiley the other day, was looking into Greece's Euro 2004 win. Yeah I find the 2004 Greece team inspiring, WHAT OF IT? :evra


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No one can see the last page so I'm a say that Rafa is a god and I have a poster of him on my ceiling so he can watch he go to sleep.


I keep a poster of creepy Liverpool First Team Doctor, Zaf Iqbal, on my ceiling.









Just as he takes care of Daniel Agger's fragile knees, he also protects me while I sleep.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

First off. Props to the GOAT Admin Seabs. Own you one Bruh :ndiaye 

Secondly



Hank Scorpio said:


> No one can see the last page so I'm a say that Rafa is a god and I have a poster of him on my ceiling so he can watch he go to sleep.


Hutz

That's some scary ass shit Hank


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

That actually made me laugh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Redcafe isnt that bad, been registered on there since 2004, never seen anything as bad as the stuff on RAWK


course you'd say that, you're the type of muppet that you quote from RAWK :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

hey rush, do you have the gif of suarez dancing? the full one, not the one in mclovin's sig

i like that bastard :suarez


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> hey rush, do you have the gif of suarez dancing? the full one, not the one in mclovin's sig
> 
> i like that bastard :suarez


i don't. tried to find it but its really hard when no matter what words you put with suarez + gif every second link is about his handball a few days back Hutz


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

typical english media. trying to portray suarez as a cheat, when i all i want is his funny dance :terry1


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It did link me to a good article on the whole handball thing though, brought up Ba, Crouch and Lambert's goals which were all handballs, and fuck all was said about them. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/why-has-luis-suarez-been-condemned-when-players-1523071

but if you want some dancing with Suarez then here you go










:suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










David luiz losing his signature 'fro :terry1

But is this a sign that the chosen one is coming?

:fellaini2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

nice to see we got some signings in for the City match like Arsene wanted. Hooray. :wenger

Diaby is a beast. He has position sense, and dominate the game with his size. Haters. :rose2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I should ban you for that, Hank. I'm disgusted.


Why didn't you respond to my challenge in the RANTSAMANIA thread?

STOP RUNNING COWARD :frustrate


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

too bad we've signed jamie oliver for 5 years


----------



## Death Rider

Joel said:


> I should ban you for that, Hank. I'm disgusted.


Hey he is doing good work.......









For Liverpool 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Diaby will get injured two mins into the game, if he does start. Or worse, he will get injured walking out of the tunnel. First time in recent history where a sub will take place before the game starts? Is it possible?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh, he finna get hurt. No question.

I want Felliani. Would be such a joy to see him in Arsenal colors. But no. fpalm


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FINNA.

Diaby to injure himself getting out of bed :kanye


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No Rooney for this weekend apparently. Thats nice.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rooney isnt your problem sugar


:rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nani and Anderson back.

:mark:

Probably for all of one week where they wont even play, but fuck it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> Rooney isnt your problem sugar
> 
> 
> :rvp


More worried about :carrick than RVP 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

RVP will be a non-factor in this game thanks to :lucas

:javy will be the biggest threat


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dat fucking little Pea . Meh since I have Suarez and RVP in my FF squad I can settle with a 4-3 win. Suarez with 4 and an RVP hatrick :suarez1


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Shame but these days I'm glad when Rooney doesn't start when we have the option of a RVP/Hernandez partnership. Hopefully we're brave enough to play them both rather than a 5 man midfield with Kagawa. Keep Scholes the fuck away from this one. Give Giggs another start given his current form and stick Young on the right. Hopefully Rio has a belter again like he did at Anfield. Anderson being fit again is great news though if he's still got that form from earlier in the season. 

Not expecting City to beat Arsenal so I guess a draw will do to maintain the 7 point lead. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If we were gonna go with one up top, which we better not considering Hernandez’s form with RVP, I’d rather go with Anderson than Kagawa, who was as poor in the return fixture as he has been most of time with us, he’s also coming off an absolute nightmare of a performance.

I wouldn’t play Vidic. The way he’s been moving lately I could easily envisage another Torres 2009 like raping from Suarez. Do not want.

Wouldn’t mind seeing Nani start, with at the expense of Valencia, who’s been terrible of late, although, does tend to perform in this fixture. 50/50 on that.

Giggs has been good recently but we tend to struggle against Liverpool when we play with our “experienced” lineups. They tend to overrun us when we do.

I’d go with this team:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Nani Carrick Cleverley Young

RVP Hernandez​
I think they’ll raise their game against us, they always do and it wont be easy, but I think we should win. 3-1. Hernandez brace and RVGOAT.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> No Rooney for this weekend apparently. Thats nice.


Considering he always plays shite against liverpool im not to bothered, he only has something like 3 goals in 20 against them


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Draw is paying $3.60 down here so i reckon thats a decent bet to chuck a tenner on.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm off to Villa Park tomorrow - Biggest game in Villa history?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

On a different not the UK and Ireland poster's will like this as we ALL collected these at somestage.The ever changing face of Ryan Giggs down threw the Premier League Sticker era 

http://www.balls.ie/football/the-ca...eague-stickers/#sthash.IA6V1Xmg.Y0zCxBJd.dpbs


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

where's the censor twitter sticker


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So rooney is 100% a no go for this sunday?

De Gea

Raf
Rio
Evans
Evra

Valencia
Carrick
Cleverley
Young

RVP
Hernandez

Pretty much this is expected with the bench probably been lindegaard, smalling, scholes, giggs, nani/ando, kagawa and welbeck

With most of the bench vidic and rooney starting against west ham imo or rooney saved for spurs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:jaydamn


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Cant see past page 566 even tho it says new posts in this thread?Strange


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is it just me that can't see the last page of this thread? It's been stuck on p566 nearly all day for me. Thought this problem was fixed last night? :kean

Edit: Fixed :ndiaye and class from Forlan below :suarez1


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A message from Diego ahead of sundays match


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fixed :jones


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ashes11 said:


> I'm off to Villa Park tomorrow - *Biggest game in Villa history?*


That would be the 1999 FA Cup semi-final replay.



united_07 said:


> A message from Diego ahead of sundays match


I thought Sally Gunnell was English.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sahin leaving :brodgers

+



> “I disagree with it,” said Gerrard, when asked about the focus shifting entirely towards younger players. “I’ve seen many signings throughout the world who have gone to clubs at the age of 28, 29 or even older and done fantastic jobs. Gary McAllister for one when he came here. (....)
> 
> “I can understand the policy that everyone wants young, bright, British players, but I don’t agree that it should 100 per cent be the only way. I think you’ve got to add experience to young gifted players as well in this league and at this level."
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-and-Lampard-show-value-of-older-players.html


= Return of :xabi


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

= David Beckham for 25 million from Sporty Spice FC


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I know United fans have said they are not bothered if rooney features or not but imo he needs to his link up play with midfield and defensive ability makes him a starter whenever fit imo.

Hernandez like giggs should be used as impact subs if needed for sunday either way could be cracking bench with nani, anderson, giggs, scholes, welbeck, rooney/chicho and kagawa likely all to choose from if fergie goes with valencia/cleverley/carrick/young.


Liverpool fans what do you expect your lineup to be i'm guessing reina, wisdom, agger, skrtl, johnson, allen, hendo, gerrard, sterling, sturridge and suarez


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> :jaydamn


looks like joe swash.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool fans what do you expect your lineup to be i'm guessing reina, wisdom, agger, skrtl, johnson, allen, hendo, gerrard, sterling, sturridge and suarez


Swap Hendo for :lucas and I wouldn't be surprised to see :downing in there for one of Sterling or Sturridge so he can help protect young Wisdom.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I forgot about lucas fpalm he actually makes your team look miles better.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The front line of Sterling, Sturridge and Suarez genuinely bothers me. Besides that I'm not too worried. The pace/talent of those three though added with our unpredictable defence makes me think we'll concede at least a couple of goals. Gerrard will definitely score. Still reckon we'll win 3 or 4-2 though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> The front line of Sterling, Sturridge and Suarez genuinely bothers me. Besides that I'm not too worried. The pace/talent of those three though added with our unpredictable defence makes me think we'll concede at least a couple of goals. Gerrard will definitely score. Still reckon we'll win 3 or 4-2 though.


What will you think of bale, lennon and ade/defoe then? when we play spurs but yeah i agree the pace of the 3 for liverpool also has me worried plus you know gerrard/lucas will play a blinder. Just hope :carrick, :rvp and evans/rio also are top class.


The guardian thinks Vidic, young, valencia and kagawa will start for united, they also reckon downing and shelvey will start for liverpool.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> The front line of Sterling, Sturridge and Suarez genuinely bothers me. Besides that I'm not too worried. The pace/talent of those three though added with our unpredictable defence makes me think we'll concede at least a couple of goals. Gerrard will definitely score. Still reckon we'll win 3 or 4-2 though.


I'm getting kinda used to being bothered by opposition attackers, but they rarely out score us. I don't think it will happen tomorrow.

I think we'll win by two. 3-1, 4-2 (if we're lucky), but maybe just a 2-0.

It's _them_ though so fuck knows.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> What will you think of bale, lennon and ade/defoe then? when we play spurs but yeah i agree the pace of the 3 for liverpool also has me worried plus you know gerrard/lucas will play a blinder. Just hope :carrick, :rvp and evans/rio also are top class.
> 
> 
> The guardian thinks Vidic, young, valencia and kagawa will start for united, they also reckon downing and shelvey will start for liverpool.


Adebayor couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo but I'm fully expecting a very high scoring game. It's odd to predict it but I can definitely see something like a 5-4.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> ARSENE WENGER admits Robin van Persie is firing Manchester United to the title.
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-Man-United-title-saviour.html#ixzz2HiSaCbQY


Usually never criticise Arsene but I'm not happy about this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I see that AVB got Manager of the Month.

Well there's that manager of the month curse and we'll see old saggy chops pick up a win against his old club tomorrow lunch time!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> *Adebayor couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo* but I'm fully expecting a very high scoring game. It's odd to predict it but I can definitely see something like a 5-4.


Unless he's within 6 month of signing for a club, in which case he can score from the halfway line...with a back heel.... bare footed, but after that it's just like watching a blind girl crossing a motorway without a guide dog 

As for Sunday I'm getting this gut feeling that there is going to be controversy in the Liverpool/United game which is gonna be spoken about more than the goals themselves but otherwise I think United will take this 3-1 

Couple of tasty matches tomorrow, Stoke VS Chelsea is one that interests me since playing away to Stoke is going to be a big task when your just playing 1 game a week but Chelsea have been playing 2 game weeks since there World Club Cup campaign and will be doing this week with there game in hand against Southampton. Can see Stoke winning 2-0 in this one


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Unless he's within 6 month of signing for a club, in which case he can score from the halfway line...with a back heel.... bare footed, but after that it's just like watching a blind girl crossing a motorway without a guide dog
> 
> As for Sunday I'm getting this gut feeling that there is going to be controversy in the Liverpool/United game which is gonna be spoken about more than the goals themselves but otherwise I think United will take this 3-1
> 
> Couple of tasty matches tomorrow, Stoke VS Chelsea is one that interests me since playing away to Stoke is going to be a big task when your just playing 1 game a week but Chelsea have been playing 2 game weeks since there World Club Cup campaign and will be doing this week with there game in hand against Southampton. *Can see Stoke winning 2-0 in this one*


That's honestly not a bad shout.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool fans what do you expect your lineup to be i'm guessing reina, wisdom, agger, skrtl, johnson, allen, hendo, gerrard, sterling, sturridge and suarez


Reina

Wisdom Skrtel Agger Johnson

Lucas
Allen Gerrard

Suarez Sturridge Sterling​


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tomorrow's game is gonna be the equivalent of hobbits from lord of the rings trying to run past trolls

mata, hazard, oscar vs stoke city. my god


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^ I was going to make some lame joke about you lot hopefully ending up more like Boromir in that scenario..but Chelsea don't deserve to be uttered in the same breath as Sean Bean.

Liverpool game is always a nervy one. In many respects having to be within spitting distance of them back at OT in the 1-4 game more or less ensured they could never beat me worse in my lifetime. I still regard the City game as bigger and more personal, but Liverpool is the game I always look to straight after. We should win but United historically don't do it the easy way and with the defence and bastard luck of Suarez I can see us having problems.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I see BIG ANDY is nearly fit and could be back for The Cup Replay next week.

Get ready Utd fans


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba will destroy Stoke. Again. That ticking time bomb :jordan

No idea how the club will go about getting a result at Norwich, it's just all over the place at the minute. Debuchy screamer in the 88th minute, 0-1. There you go, world exclusive.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hard for Ba to destroy stoke from the bench :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

When did we last do the double over liverpool?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I see Sky have come up with more ridiculous statistics:


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was wondering how he had scored 19 goals without playing then I realised I need to go to bed now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> When did we last do the double over liverpool?


07-08. The year where my love for JAR died a slow painful death.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SJFC said:


> I see BIG ANDY is nearly fit and could be back for The Cup Replay next week.
> 
> Get ready Utd fans


:lmao every.time


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> 07-08. The year where my love for JAR died a slow painful death.


:kenny Why didn't he just use his right leg??? It still pains me to this day


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> I was wondering how he had scored 19 goals without playing then I realised I need to go to bed now.


Haha I think you definitely need some sleep. 

When Ade left the field against Arsenal we were leading 1-0
When Ade came on against Chelsea we were already losing.
When Ade came on against Wigan we were already losing.
When Ade was subbed by Defoe against City we were drawing 1-1.
It was only against Everton that he was on the pitch when we have gone behind.
Stats, eh?


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> Reina
> 
> Wisdom Skrtel Agger Johnson
> 
> Lucas
> Allen Gerrard
> 
> Suarez Sturridge Sterling​


Hopefully we line up something like this but tbh I see Downing playing over Wisdom


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That can't be the Liverpool team.. surely?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

INB4 Shelvey gives Kagawa and Cleverley the D


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's what the Guardian has as the team sheets.. they also have Ba starting which probably won't happen as Torres in a a rich vein of form :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

As if Sturridge wont start.



_Reina

Wisdom Skrtel Agger Johnson

Lucas Gerrard Henderson 

Sterling Sturridge Suarez
_


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The bib theory I've seen posted on another forum suggests that this would be the starting eleven:

Reina, Wisdom, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson, Lucas, Allen, Henderson, Downing, Gerrard, Suarez. 

But apparently, Suso and Carragher have also been pictured in bibs, so I'm not sure how accurate the team is. It should be a good game anyway, but as always I can see a bit of controversy somewhere in the match.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> Hard for Ba to destroy stoke from the bench :torres


This! For the rest of the season if Ba starts Chelsea win. Look how many goals he scored for Newcastle and then think of how many he could score with service from Oscar/Hazard/Mata. If Torres starts (which he will :torres) then it depends on the quality of the opposition. Stoke today, 0 - 0.

Also don't think Sturridge will start tomorrow. Liverpool are going to Old Trafford against a potencial attack of RVP/Hernandez. I don't think Rodgers can play with 3 up front, it's too attack minded.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm sorry but fuck off :torres only come on when we're winning 4-0 with 10 minutes to go


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If Benitez doesn't start Ba today after what happened in midweek, I may be done for the season, lads. It's not even about winning and losing right now, it's about what is right and what is wrong.

If Rodgers puts Suarez on the wing for Sturridge to play in the middle, then he is a clown as well.

Cookie, who the hell is the starting central defender for Spurs? Dawson or Caulker?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i would hardly be surprised if roman is effectively picking the team weekly. rdm effectively got sacked for benching torres. he's obviously roman's pet, it wouldn't be absurd to think that benitez is his puppet. one he has absolute control over for the next couple of months.

as ridiculous as it sounds in principle, for this example, i don't think it is.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm not going to rule that out. There is a possibility. But why would a manager of Benitez's experience put up with that? I think Roman makes clear what he wants to see, but ultimately it's down to the manager. And then when the manager loses with the team Roman doesn't like, he gets sacked (e.g. RDM dropping Torres vs Juve).


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The Sun reckoning Rooney will be on the bench tomorrow. If he trained okay as he appears to have done and would be fit for the cup replay, I see no reason not to have him on the bench.

Don't know if it would be a good idea though. He's not the quickest to return to form after injury.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> I'm not going to rule that out. There is a possibility. But why would a manager of Benitez's experience put up with that? I think Roman makes clear what he wants to see, but ultimately it's down to the manager. And then when the manager loses with the team Roman doesn't like, he gets sacked (e.g. RDM dropping Torres vs Juve).


because he wants a job. because he wants money. he wants to stay for the rest of the season. he doesn't care about what happens from now on, if he does what he's told he'll get no blame. the blame will be shifted onto the horrible, horrible roberto. roman will deflect all blame onto him, and then go hey look, he's a shiny new manager in ________. then everything is forgotten about and all is happy in chelsealand

except the supporters don't forget. and neither does the new manager. just an endless cycle i'd say. torres has now become a lynchpin that is holding a club back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even roman cant be stupid enough to believe that Torres still has something to offer

Why cant he just send some mafia guys to break his legs and buy another 50 million toy. I hear falcao is nice


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Angry Chelsea fans will fall in love with Torres again, insists Rafa


'again' :jay2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The only way Chelsea fans could love Torres is if they sold him to another club and he did shit for them.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was that Football Focus interview with Hughton done in the middle of a farmer's field? :lol Well it is Norwich after all I suppose :kobe3

Chris Hughton still the nicest man in football, what a top bloke


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sandro gone off injured. Knowing us, that is him for the season. Bollocks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

his face looked like he knew it was a bad one that he'd had before. poor bastard


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL at how little Sky gave a fuck about Sandro.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Out muscled and out fought for 35 minutes. Like I said before, this will be QPR's best performance of the season and it really is looking like it, it's typical Spurs.

With our best player this season in Sandro off I feel even less confident. Dembele has been nullified, Lennon and Bale haven't got into the game. Defoe is just Defoe and well Adebayor has been Adebayor, god knows why he's starting. Dempsey on at HT please.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at how little Sky gave a fuck about Sandro.


#RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Goalkeeper in having a blinder against Spurs, shocker.


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea fans would be really sorry if Roman ever got sick of the abuse and decided to up and sell. No more trophies for Chelsea(tbf because of what Roman has built it'll probably get bought by another wealthy businessman). He may make rash, seemingly nonsensical decisions but it's his club, his money.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Benched :torres


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh Demba starts, would you look at that :

QPR/Spurs has been a fantastic advert for the Premier League.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think Chelsea are the only team that can surprise people by starting an in form forward over an out of form forward


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking SWP. He has one minute of competence in three years against us and now he's back to being a total tard.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba starts :mark:

Cech starts :mark:

Lampard starts :mark:

EDIT - Ah shit bertrand starts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Shit performance.

Man Utd next with no Sandro, great.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thought Fabio had a good game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd say the whole back four and Mbia all had good games. Julio Cesar was man of the match in my view, completely kept them in that with a world class save and a superb save in the second half too. One point is better than none, but I feel it is the sort of game we should be winning. Highlighted the fact we need a creative midfielder and a striker though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Being a gooner, I'm delighted with the result, but I find it bizarre that commentators were saying that was a good point for QPR. If I were a QPR fan, with the predicament they're in, I'd be expecting them to go for it every home game. They effectively parked the bus that game. They didn't have a shot on goal all game. Pathetic really. Shaun Derry gets a blood nose every time he crosses the half way line, and while you get that in centre backs at times, he's meant to be a midfielder. It's one of those weird matches where I was enjoying the scoreline throughout, but I still feel like I wasted my time watching the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I felt like I've certainly wasted the past 2 hours of my life. So I imagine anyone else should feel the same. Utter snore fest. Frustrating really, especially as I feel it is the sort of games we should be winning. Man Utd next, we will NOT win that. We won't be doing the double over Man Utd this season or any time soon.

AVB has just said that Sandro is okay and will be fine for Man United game which is brilliant.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bertrand is utter shit. Waste of space.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nice dive to win a penalty. Southampton 1-0 up over Villa.


:shaq


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well villa, when it rains, it fucking pours. shocking dive


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck's sake. Chelsea have Stoke players playing up front for them now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea winning.

This is where Spurs slowly decline down the table.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Paul Merson vs pronounciation is still an ongoing battle I see.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Which name can't he say now, or is it just basic words?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Azpilicueta. Wasn't even close. I'll still say Ebanks-Blake was his most monumental fuck up.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So Sky Sports have got Paul Merson VS pronunciation while the BBC have Garth Crooks VS reality


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ebanks-Blake? :lmao

Please tell me it was the 'Blake' part he couldn't pronounce!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was a few years ago, but I'm certain it came out something like Eeeebanks Black .


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao

He is a living comedy show. He does come out with some crackers.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Villa are gonna get relegated :hesk1









:hesk2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Does anyone remember Mersons tooth falling out when he was commentating on something? His own teeth couldn't even bare to live in that mouth.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :lmao
> 
> He is a living comedy show. He does come out with some crackers.


True, he does serve a purpose. Here's a few of his mishaps from 2012, taken from a collection of football gaffes in a paper a week ago:

"Six yards out and Wheater headers it over" 
"When Everton knock it long, they don't knock it long" 
"Reading won't have the confidence to be confident" 
"After Chelsea scored, Bolton epitulated"
"He done great to get where he got"
"Scoring goals is the hardest thing in football but doing it in a struggling team is double harder"
"Football's all about yesterday, it's all about now"
"They're not that very good, Napoli" 
"If you're chopping and changing the team you don't get that word I can't pronounce beginning with 'C'"
"To fix the rut they'll need to take two steps backwards, to take one step forward"
"There's only one person gets you sacked and that's the fans" 
"As the saying goes, 'you don't fix something if it isn't broken'"
"You can't bite your nose off to spite your face"
"Swansea's right back, Rangel Angel, will be putting the crosses in" 
"Arsenal are in tough competition for fourth with the likes of Spurs, Everton and Arsenal"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea attempted 15 crosses. Zero were successful. But we still scored a goal off one 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao managed to track down Merson's attempt at Ebanks-Blake.

"Eeebubanks Blake" 





 @ 1.57


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I wanna marry that lineswoman


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> :lmao managed to track down Merson's attempt at Ebanks-Blake.
> 
> "Eeebubanks Blake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1.57


That was even funnier than I first thought!

Eeebublank Blake... What, Paul?!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> :lmao managed to track down Merson's attempt at Ebanks-Blake.
> 
> "Eeebubanks Blake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1.57


:lmao the worst part is he takes a deep breathe right before he says it and he still get's it horribly wrong


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walters with another own goal. Can't make this shit up


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

For Fuck sake Walters, I've taken Shits that have been more fucking worthwhile than you


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walters on a hattrick? :terry

Should let him take this pelanty too :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walters not stepping up to taking the penalty?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Jonathan Walters, Chelsea's second best striker:nando


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafa back in the good books?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:ndiaye Obviously has given Sunderland that confidence boost.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Looking back through the thread and people actually thought Stoke would win this game? When was the last time Stoke actually beat Chelsea and as comfortably as 2-0 as I saw someone put? Chelsea AREN'T bad. They have a great squad and a great record against Stoke. Great performance from Chelsea, even if it was two own goals and a dodgy penalty decision, they have still won this game comfortably.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> :lmao managed to track down Merson's attempt at Ebanks-Blake.
> 
> "Eeebubanks Blake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1.57


I think he got confused with Chris Eubank for some reason. Best bit about that video is the Chris Kamara compilation from 2.13. Fucking gold.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a screamer from Hazard


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Merson is stupid, he once called Walcott, Theo Walcockfpalm


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Reading were 2 nil down with 82 minutes gone and now they're winning :lol

EDIT: WALTERS MISSES A PENALTY :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a choke job from West Brom


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck off back to Ipswich Walters


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walters should just retire after today :terry LOL West Brom


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao Walters. Funniest guy in world at the moment. What the actual f**k?!!! Scored two own goals, missed a penalty. Can't get any worse.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

JON THE GOAT WALTERS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

'i fucking hate football'

- john walters, steve clarke and paul lambert.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wonder how much Roman paid Walters last night


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lampard penalty, clean sheet, win at the brittania, 'Azar Thunderbolt, and two lukaku goals

perfect day


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Everton drawing is pretty much the only positive of the day if you are a Spurs fan. Due to the result today, I think I'll be rooting for City tomorrow. Arsenal do have a superb record against City though so I think it will be a very close game.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We were lucky today, but doesn't take away the fact that we were good as well. 

Spectacular goal from Hazard. Would like to see more of the same from him. Think he'll score a few goals here and there if he actually becomes less hesitant on shooting. Great to see Lamps getting closer and closer to the record. 8 more now. Nice seeing Terry back as well. 

Will be interesting to see who Benitez drops between Cahill and Luiz. I assume Cahill seeing Luiz plays as a midfielder lately plus I don't see Iva moved to the right back. That Azpi guy is good.

We perform better away from home under Benitez. Bewildering. I'm indifferent on him as our manager. Just want him to finish everything up and leave. The team and club as a whole is in such a confused state right now.

Arsenal up next at The Bridge. Can't wait.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

is it at the emirates?

the city vs arsenal game i mean


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It is I believe, yes. Because I know they have Chelsea at Stamford Bridge and I don't think they have three away games on the bounce. With Toure and Aguero missing too and Diaby on his way back for Arsenal, It will be a close encounter that could either end goalless or a win by either team with the odd goal or we could get a high scoring classic considering Arsenals defence. 

I'll go with the former.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™;12543321 said:


> Arsenal up next at The Bridge. Can't wait.


Southampton on Wednesday first. Which we most likely will drop points. Win the hard games. Lose the easy ones. We are officially Liverpool MK II.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well we do have the manager to earn that title 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

toure isn't a loss

hart
zaba vinny lescott clichy
garcia barry
milner tevez silva
dzeko

is how we'll probably lineup


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> toure isn't a loss
> 
> hart
> zaba vinny lescott clichy
> garcia barry
> milner tevez silva
> dzeko
> 
> is how we'll probably lineup


Heard Toure has just been strolling along this season and not looking bothered. What do you think on the Arsenal game? Worried? Or do you think you'll have enough fire power to trouble Arsenals defence and at the same time have the solidarity at the back to keep Arsenal quiet?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopefully 0-0 in the Arsenal game. Or at least Zabaleta and Gibbs goals.

Rafael assisting :rvp please.

Sometimes I hate Fantasy Football :side:


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mata as captain: 24 points with bonuses still to come and a game to play :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

im not worried per se, this run against arsenal at the emirates need to end (haven't won there since 1975, havent scored there since 2007, damarcus beazley, blast from the past.) can we win? yes. should we win? yes. will we win? maybe. i dont want garcia starting, i think he's an absolute liability and hasn't shown anything except to have the turning circle and speed or a rolls royce phantom concept. if nasri wasn't banned it'd be a milner/barry midfield partnership and nasri on the right, which looks much better.

i'll go us for a 2-0 victory, dzeko double and we break this stupid run once and for all.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Now the fun begins :brodgers :fergie

Do United fans think they will play 5 in midfield? :webb 8*D

Can't see both teams ending with 11 men each, gonna be war, i'll see you in the trenches


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Southampton on Wednesday first. Which we most likely will drop points. Win the hard games. Lose the easy ones. We are officially Liverpool MK II.


Oh, okay. Had no clue. At the Bridge, it is. So two home games in a row. We should win both to get this shit at home sorted.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> :ndiaye Obviously has given Sunderland that confidence boost.


Those 80 minutes on the bench sure :ndiaye

I enjoyed when he came on, could've scored with his first touch and made some strong tackles.

Baffling why David Vaughan has took so long to start. Two MoTM performances in a row. Didn't put a foot wrong and totally controlled the midfield.


Don't know if we were great or West Ham were ordinary but it was the best performance I've seen this year and I missed the first 15 minutes taking my brother to A&E. Comfortable from what I saw and West Ham seemed at danger every time we countered. Colback put in a Danny Rose esque performance at LB and BIG TITUS actually was good. Someone needs to tell MoN we're allowed to show up before december : put N'Diaye w/ Vaughan when he's settled and I'll feel really good about our midfield. A lot of winnable games coming up. Looks like everythings coming up Milhouse Sunderland


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> im not worried per se, this run against arsenal at the emirates need to end (haven't won there since 1975, havent scored there since 2007, damarcus beazley, blast from the past.) can we win? yes. should we win? yes. will we win? maybe. i dont want garcia starting, i think he's an absolute liability and hasn't shown anything except to have the turning circle and speed or a rolls royce phantom concept. if nasri wasn't banned it'd be a milner/barry midfield partnership and nasri on the right, which looks much better.
> 
> i'll go us for a 2-0 victory, dzeko double and we break this stupid run once and for all.


No reason at all that you "should" beat Arsenal. They always outplay you at the Emirates, not just beat you. 

That said, I expect a ropey City win from a ropey Dzeko goal, Arsenal will dominate the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

and rolling of the season goes too....


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Hopefully 0-0 in the Arsenal game. Or at least Zabaleta and Gibbs goals.
> 
> Rafael assisting :rvp please.
> 
> Sometimes I hate Fantasy Football :side:


Don't even start.

The guy 20 points behind me, who I have a £100 bet on on who'll finish higher has Azpilacunta, Hazard and Mata as captain.:jones

Also, has Lloris, Clyne, Lukaku and loads more still to play. enaldo

Me? I thought I'd be funny by bringing Nani in for Hazard.:mancini2

Although I do have Lambert as Captain. :kobe3


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Newcastle didn't lose a football match! :hb! Yes, we did look disjointed and terrible but luckily the opposition had a bad day too. No support for Cisse, a nothing game really. Probably exactly what Pardew set up for.

Below Southampton, Reading gaining ground. Thank God for Villa :darkheskey


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Azpilicueta. Wasn't even close. I'll still say Ebanks-Blake was his most monumental fuck up.


"Cinnamon Jackson" aka Simeon Jackson was my personal favourite.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Karagounis !!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now the fun begins :brodgers :fergie
> 
> Do United fans think they will play 5 in midfield? :webb 8*D
> 
> Can't see both teams ending with 11 men each, gonna be war, i'll see you in the trenches


That gif is class :lol.

Wool and andre i'm guessing you're talking about merse, the "ebu banks blake" comes to mind as does ludious when he was going for ludicrous :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> That gif is class :lol.
> 
> Wool and andre i'm guessing you're talking about merse, the "ebu banks blake" comes to mind as does ludious when he was going for *ludacris* fpalm


Move bitch, get out the way.

*ludicrous


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yeah i realised that after :lol not drinking nor am i on drugs.

merse moment, sneakly going to edit it now which seems pointless.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The worst thing about the Ebanks Blake thing, is Merson actually makes it harder for himself. Why the fuck is he adding to the name?!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I am luvin' this Sunday. Gonna be all football!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lmao two own goals thanks Walters

Incredible goal by Hazard


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> Move bitch, get out the way.
> 
> *ludicrous


Merse is DUI, hardly ever caught sober.

And the English language is about to get ran the fuck over.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Every game for Chelsea is a must win from now on


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

While we're on the subject, this effort from Kammy is pretty great.






Lukaku with a legit greatest of all time performance, could've had 5 goals but still ends up on the losing team. :artest3


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lukaku is gonna be sooooooo good. Still only 19 :wilkins


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wait so not only did John Walter scores 2 goals and then miss a penalty, he also volleyed a ball into his own face

I said earlier he should fuck off back to Ipswich, but now I just think he should fuck off out of professional football all together


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

First off reading :wilkins and secondly walters :wilkins.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Laughed at Walters. Then remembered he was in my fantasy 


Lampard takes a top penalty. Lukaku is god. To think he's only 19 too is definitely scary


Oh my hazard :wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lukaku is gonna be good Hutz 

I don't think Carra will be accepting any new contract when he realises Drogba MkII is on the rise, he had more than enough trouble playing against the original :carra

Hazard :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hazards took a slight touch from shawcross' head, still real nice though, I genuinely couldn't stop laughing out loud at Walters.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"Hazard with the best of the bunch!"

It's not really saying much when the other goals are two own goals and a penalty is it? :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking hell, Larsson :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Seb Larsson holy fuck :ndiaye


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rocket from seb.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck you Hazard, I am now giving my :wilkins to Larsson

LOL at Sunderland's second goal :WestHam :BigSam :defending :ricochet


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How long do you think you can keep the SESS, Shep? :ndiaye


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How long do you want to clear the ball West Ham? :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hope they are this shit on wednesday.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

@joal.com Another season maybe. Hasn't been as consistent this year though. Dat :mon counter for the second was a joy


Larssons been gash this year too. Had a really good game today though. Probably since he played with Vaughaniesta.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FUCK Shep you got to see the might CHAMAKH live?

EDIT: :ndiaye on


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol Match of The day just had to show a clip of Walters kicking the ball into his own face didn't they? Poor guy.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> FUCK Shep you got to see the might CHAMAKH live?
> 
> EDIT: :ndiaye on


:lol I forgot he played. Got a solid 30 minutes too



was ready to :mark: hard if :ndiaye put that in. Made some top challenges too in 10 minutes. Towers over most of our team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Big Sam in the interview :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BIG SAM channelling his inner MERSE :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sessegnon is beast until he goes for a shot then he just falls over.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> BIG SAM channelling his inner MERSE :lol


He ain't the only one :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh dear Rodriguez. Not cool at all.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wasn't very BRAVE by him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Embarrassing from Rodriguez and did he really say he didn't dive?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This episode of Botch of The Day is comical so far. Walters, West Ham's defending, Big Sam's interview, Aston Villol's defending there and the ref missing the dive :terry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Poor sport Rodriguez, also felt the celebration by Lambert was a little unnecessary


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We won't see none of that tomorrow it will all be very sporting :fergie :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hope Shaw is ok. Looks a talent for real.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Benteke keeping the spirit of Heskey alive at Villa Park with that finish :hesk2


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's what you get for resigning for southhampton Luke Shaw and not letting :wenger bring him up :side: hope he is okay though


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Adkins is a complete tool as is rickie lambert by the sounds of that interview.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BRAVE Figueroa, fucking amazing block to stop Fulham winning.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the sun reckon 100% that ep is off to city in the summer

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-Man-Utd-Chelsea-AC-and-Bayern-for-City.html


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

the sun wouldn't know their head from their arse. The article is absolute crap


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A headline in The Sun from last week was genuinely about a woman who's ex-boyfriend shaved their pet dog. That was FRONT PAGE news in a national newspaper.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

At least it kept Harry fucking Styles off there.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Poor sport Rodriguez, also felt the celebration by Lambert was a little unnecessary


It wasn't a dive. He avoided the tackle stupidly because the tackle would have been a clear cut foul. But with his forward momentum and then sudden movement of his body away from the contact he fell. He wasn't looking for the penalty. If he was, he would have just taken the tackle as the tackle was idiotic. The ref however blew for the penalty which J-Rod did not appeal for or look for. Bad ref decision, stupid Villa player for sliding in, but hardly a con job by J-Rod.

Not just Saints bias mind you:

Should add, we thoroughly deserved to win. We were the better team for 70 minutes and survived the predictable onslaught at the end. J-Rod should have scored at least once as he had chances one on one and Puncheon hit the post.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

There's no such thing as avoiding the tackle, if he goes down and he hasn't been touched then it's a dive. Football is a contact sport, if you can't take a tackle then don't play the sport. I'm not saying every tackle should be done in the style of Roy Keane but "it wasn't a dive, he avoided the tackle" is fucking disgraceful and I'm hearing it all the time.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Vader13 said:


> There's no such thing as avoiding the tackle, if he goes down and he hasn't been touched then it's a dive. Football is a contact sport, if you can't take a tackle then don't play the sport. I'm not saying every tackle should be done in the style of Roy Keane but "it wasn't a dive, he avoided the tackle" is fucking disgraceful and I'm hearing it all the time.


He fell because he readjusted at the last second to avoid the tackle. I'm not saying that it is a foul. There was no contact hence no foul. But to take a dive is to imply he went to ground on purpose so as to con the ref into a decision. J-Rod didn't do that, he merely fell and it was the ref that blew for a penalty. No one appealed for one, Jay wasn't looking for one. If he was, he would have just allowed the tackle to hit him because had he not moved out of the tackles way he would have been fouled. A player can fall to the ground all he wants, it's not a dive unless he is doing it to look for a foul.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He's hitting the floor when he doesn't need to, he shouldn't have been avoiding anything. Whether it was his intention to do that or not is irrelevant, he's still done it.


----------



## CGS

Just saw the incident. It was a clear cut Dive no two ways about it. Don't see how anyone could have argued against that. The way he went down is the same kinda manner we have seen guys like Suarez Bale and Young go down this year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i eagerly await rodriguez being strung up by his bollocks by the media

any day now


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Just saw the incident. It was a clear cut Dive no two ways about it. Don't see how anyone could have argued against that. The way he went down is the same kinda manner we have seen guys like Suarez Bale and Young go down this year.


It's becoming evident to me that the definition of diving is alien to some people.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hope we can have nice clean game of footie today. 

NOWAMMY


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That was as clear cut a dive as you'll see, he fell after the defender had already swung past him so trying to use the Bale excuse of 'was just trying to avoid a tackle' is even more irrelevant than usual. Quit being such a homer.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> It wasn't a dive. He avoided the tackle stupidly because the tackle would have been a clear cut foul. But with his forward momentum and then sudden movement of his body away from the contact he fell. He wasn't looking for the penalty. If he was, he would have just taken the tackle as the tackle was idiotic.


:lol

It's cool that your team has a no-good, cheating scumbag within the ranks. We've all got one. Or two. 

Although if we're going to use "avoiding the tackle" as the guideline, I want to retrospectively clear Suarez, Bale, Young and Ronaldo of all wrongdoings. Good, clean, tackle avoiders.

At least Rodriguez is a successful scumbag. Those three extra points will be absolutely crucial come May. Besides, would you rather be watching Southampton Vs. Buckland Abbey with a team of do-gooders.



R.Scorpio said:


> It's becoming evident to me that the definition of diving is alien to some people.


Strike whilst the irony is hot.



R.Scorpio said:


> con job


Boot cut.

-

Not expecting anything from our trip to Castle Greyskull. I'd be ecstatic with a draw but we tend to surrender at the first sight of trouble in this fixture. As long as we look somewhat threatening going forward and give it a real go. Hopefully everybody gets along famously, with hugs and kind-words for everyone.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Going down easily is not diving, by some of your definitions a player slipping over is a dive. Diving is INTENTIONALLY going down in an attempt to con the referee into giving you a decision. J-Rod fell avoiding the tackle, but he wasn't looking for anything. He knows he wasn't fouled and didn't look for one. That right there dismisses the claims he dived. The look on his face when the whistle was blown was that of shock.

Now let's compare that to actual divers who go down easily then looks at the referee saying 'where's my foul'. They go down trying to get a decision. that's the difference in this case. I'm not saying a player should get a foul if he is forced to avoid a tackle. If anything it's the perfect tackle, no contact but able to disrupt the guy with the ball. The issue here is whether the player took a dive or not.

If your definition of diving is different fine, but your definitions aren't correct.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> Going down easily is not diving,
> 
> Now let's compare that to actual divers who go down easily


Helps if you don't contradict yourself within 2 paragraphs. 

That was a clear dive, he went to ground after the defender had slid in past him :kobe










huge dive, the fact you can't see it is pathetic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Likely team:

Reina, Wisdom, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson, Lucas, Hendo, Gerrard, Downing, Sterling, Suarez.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No he didn't. And I didn't contradict myself, you've merely pulled out words with no context. Going down easily could be a player being weak, j-rod and lallana for us are great examples. They get pushed off the ball so easily it's frustrating. But that isn't diving. Diving is going down under minimal or no contact, and now get ready because this is where the key point comes in which you seem to be ignoring, looking to and complaining to the ref so as to manipulate him into giving a decision your way. Had j-rod looked to the ref and appealed for the foul, then you would be right he would have dived. But he didn't. The ref just instant,y blew for the penalty.

Blame j-rod for being weak, a coward for not taking a bit of contact, or unsportsmanlike for not telling the ref that he made a mistake. But a dive it wasn't.

The gif shows he moved his leg out of harms way as tackle was coming in. Had he not done that the tackle would have got him. His momentum is forward. Then as can be clearly seen he swipes his leg back. Simple physics tells you that would lead to him going only one way. What the gif fails to show was once he hits the deck he doesn't look for a decision. But the whistle gets blown instantly. Refs fault, not the players.


----------



## Death Rider

If that wasn't a dive then Suarez is a clean honest player who has never cheated in his life. Stop being biased towards your club. Was a blatant dive and if another clubs player did it you would be calling it a dive.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> If that wasn't a dive then Suarez is a clean honest player who has never cheated in his life. Stop being biased towards your club. Was a blatant dive and if another clubs player did it you would be calling it a dive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


No I would call it poor reffing. Suarez looks for the decision. That's the difference he doesn't just go down, get back up and keep going. He goes down than remonstrates with the ref for a decision.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That dive is the equivalent of shouting something racist but looking at the floor so no-one knows it was you. Only forgetting you're the only female in the room.

"If you think that then you're wrong/don't understand" is trademarked by a much better poster/bigger idiot by the way.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I assure you I'm not trying to be that guy. In fact I find it fascinating to see others opinions on the matter in general. If I'm coming of like a bias idiot I apologize as it is not my intent at all. I'm just giving my view on what constitutes a dive in my opinion. To me a dive is intentionally going to ground looking for the ref to award you something. Its an act of premeditated cheating. I don't feel J-Rod did that. I feel J-Rod in the speed of the game felt a tackle was going to get him and tried to avoid it by pulling his leg away. It wasn't his intention to go down for the purpose of getting a decision from the ref. He merely went down because his momentum was all forward and then he swung his leg back. After he falls his eye is still on the ball and seeing if Gaston does anything from the pass. The whistle came from nowhere. The point I'm making is to be me slipping, going down under little or no duress, going down in a split second movement isn't diving. It's only diving if you have gone to ground looking for a foul. Had the ref not given the decision literally nothing would have happened, no one thought there was a penalty, play would have just moved on without any remonstration and any controversy.

Suarez and Bale on the other hand go down easily but then look to the ref looking for a decision. That is diving to me if the contact is not sufficient or non existent. But if they merely fell down, picked themselves up and just kept going, I'd say they were a little weak for going down so oofetn but I wouldn't feel the sense of cheating. Diving is cheating and you know when you go down if you are doing it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> No he didn't. And I didn't contradict myself, you've merely pulled out words with no context. Going down easily could be a player being weak, j-rod and lallana for us are great examples. They get pushed off the ball so easily it's frustrating. But that isn't diving. *Diving is going down under minimal or no contact, and now get ready because this is where the key point comes in which you seem to be ignoring, looking to and complaining to the ref so as to manipulate him into giving a decision your way. Had j-rod looked to the ref and appealed for the foul, then you would be right he would have dived. But he didn't. The ref just instant,y blew for the penalty.*
> 
> Blame j-rod for being weak, a coward for not taking a bit of contact, or unsportsmanlike for not telling the ref that he made a mistake. But a dive it wasn't.
> 
> The gif shows he moved his leg out of harms way as tackle was coming in. Had he not done that the tackle would have got him. His momentum is forward. Then as can be clearly seen he swipes his leg back. Simple physics tells you that would lead to him going only one way. What the gthif fails to show was once he hits the deck he doesn't look for a decision. But the whistle gets blown instantly. Refs fault, not the players.


There's been a bunch of cases where the player didn't even have a chance to look at the ref before he called the penalty though. Never took it away from being a dive. Come on. It was clear that Rodriguez had anticipated the challenge and so went down with the expectation that there was gonna be contact anyway so he would get away with it. Very similar to the Bale one against Villa. 

To say he was trying to avoid the tackle is pretty damn delusional to say the least.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

rodriguez moves his leg and is heading towards the ground as soon as he sees the villa player move his leg towards him. pure dive. i don't know how there can be any doubt about it. if a footballer is doing that to 'avoid a challenge' then they shouldn't be allowed to be a professional footballer.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nothing you said is wrong mate. My point though is all about intent. To me, it is only a dive if j-rod went down looking for the foul. If you think he did that then I would agree with you a 100%. but to me a player going down not looking for anything is not a dive. I hope I've clarified what I'm trying to say. If you feel intent isn't a factor in a dive thats fine and is just a case of us having different views. 

As for today's predictions: 
Man United 4-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-2 City


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man Utd 3-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-1 Man City


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He was looking for the foul to con the ref though :lol

I'm hopeful for the game today but you can never count out city obviously.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man Utd 7-1 Liverpool :webb
Arsenal 5-5 City


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> Helps if you don't contradict yourself within 2 paragraphs.
> 
> That was a clear dive, he went to ground after the defender had slid in past him :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huge dive, the fact you can't see it is pathetic.



Shocking and no real fuss in the press today because it wasnt Bale or Suarez.

Worse was Adkins explanation, that there was no contact but it wasn't a dive! Er, what? If Villas Boas/Rodgers said that they would be slated. He cheated and got them 3 points.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2nd biggest game of the season, nerves kicking in compared to yesterday when I didn't have a concern. Tells you all about the rivalry and hatred when even someone like me who generally moves on the second after a defeat rather than dwelling on it is having that awful feeling of a late Liverpool winner and the insuing messages and comments from people I know.

Hopefully its a proper United/Liverpool game. Physical, hostile and played in the right manner without a controversial decision deciding/overshadowing the game. No Hillsbrough/Munich mongs would also be an added bonus, but I gave up on that whim a long time ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No controversial decisions?

lawls

:webb :suarez1 :rvp


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v Man Utd: Reina, Wisdom, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Lucas, Gerrard, Allen, *Downing*, Sterling, Suarez.
> 
> #LFC subs v Man Utd: Jones, Carragher, Henderson, *Sturridge*, *Borini*, Shelvey, Robinson.


The team is as I guessed. Downing in to help Wisdom. Good to see Borini back


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sturridge on the bench?

well, atleast suarez will play central

BTW played liverpool vs united last night on fifa, lucas is fucking BOSS


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> He was looking for the foul to con the ref though :lol
> 
> I'm hopeful for the game today but you can never count out city obviously.


Look at his reaction after hes on the ground. He didn't even realize anything was given till a fair while after the whistle and Jay looked bemused when he saw a penalty given.

Just a question for discussion sake for those on here. In your opinions does the intent of the player matter when judging if that player has dived or not? Would love to see some honest discussion ( this a general question, not focusing on any player or any decision in particular)


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fuuuuuuck no evans



> De, Gea, Rafael, Evra, Vidic, Ferdinand, Carrick, Cleverley, Kagawa, Welbeck, Young, Van Persie.
> Bench: Amos Jones Valencia Anderson Giggs Smalling Hernandez.


thought nani was supposed to be back as well??


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shocking and no real fuss in the press today because it wasnt Bale or Suarez.
> 
> Worse was Adkins explanation, that there was no contact but it wasn't a dive! Er, what? If Villas Boas/Rodgers said that they would be slated. He cheated and got them 3 points.


*They don't care because it's just a bottom of the league team.*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So is that Wisdom v Welbeck? Not scared of that United team at all.

Suarez v Vidic :suarez1


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United 3-2 Liverpool (originally thought 2-2 but we'll get done in fergie time :webb)
Arsenal 1-2 City


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> Look at his reaction after hes on the ground. He didn't even realize anything was given till a fair while after the whistle and Jay looked bemused when he saw a penalty given.


Give it a rest, mate. There's rose-tinted glasses and then there's sticking your head in the sand.


Just heard Welbeck starts instead of Hernandez.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Not a very brave team selection not playing Hernandez up front with RVP. Fuck that. No Evans is a massive blow too. Welbeck on the left worries me if he starts there. Hopefully Kagawa's up for a fight today.*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Give it a rest, mate. There's rose-tinted glasses and then there's sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> 
> Just heard Welbeck starts instead of Hernandez.


I'm trying to get honest discussion going because it is becoming evident to me that people on here don't know what diving is. Rather than shoot me down give me your definition of diving? That would shut me up but sadly I'm sure your definition would be flawed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Odd that theyd drop hernandez

Hes been beyond dangerous with RVP these last few games


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> I'm trying to get honest discussion going because it is becoming evident to me that people on here don't know what diving is.


Are you seriously suggesting that people who have been watching football their entire lives don't know what diving is? 



R.Scorpio said:


> Rather than shoot me down give me your definition of diving?


People have given you their definition but you don't agree with it because it doesn't suit what you want the whole world to think diving is to justify your player doing it. 



R.Scorpio said:


> That would shut me up but sadly I'm sure your definition would be flawed.


That's alright, Chelsea gonna shut you up in midweek anyway.:cashley


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How Hernandez hasn't handed in a transfer request I've no idea.

Utter bullshit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> I'm trying to get honest discussion going because it is becoming evident to me that people on here don't know what diving is. Rather than shoot me down give me your definition of diving? That would shut me up but sadly I'm sure your definition would be flawed.


Going to ground without contact, or exaggerating minimal contact. Textbook case there, it was a blatent dive.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> Going to ground without contact, or exaggerating minimal contact. Textbook case there, it was a blatent dive.


Thank you this is exactly what I'm after, discussion. Based on your definition I can completely understand why you have concluded he has dived. 

My opinion on diving differs in that I feel a 'dive' is a player intentionally going down under little or no contact looking for a foul. My argument which I have no issue if you disagree with is that I see no evidence from looking at Jays reaction that he looked for a foul. If anything your definition simple as it is almost implies that if a player goes down easily he has dived which to me is too simplistic. To me the reason diving is cheating is because the player is looking for the foul when he takes his tumble. Under my definition a player merely going down easily is not a dive if he hasn't looked for the foul. 

So I hope you can understand based off my definition why I feel it wasn't a dive and why I feel it differs to say some of the things Bale or Suarez do where there intention is to go down because they are looking for the foul.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

decent couple of games today


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

UP THE ARSENAL :wenger


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> Thank you this is exactly what I'm after, discussion. Based on your definition I can completely understand why you have concluded he has dived.
> 
> My opinion on diving differs in that I feel a 'dive' is a player intentionally going down under little or no contact looking for a foul. My argument which I have no issue if you disagree with is that I see no evidence from looking at Jays reaction that he looked for a foul. If anything your definition simple as it is almost implies that if a player goes down easily he has dived which to me is too simplistic. To me the reason diving is cheating is because the player is looking for the foul when he takes his tumble. Under my definition a player merely going down easily is not a dive if he hasn't looked for the foul.
> 
> So I hope you can understand based off my definition why I feel it wasn't a dive and why I feel it differs to say some of the things Bale or Suarez do where there intention is to go down because they are looking for the foul.


'Going down easily' is just another way of saying the player has intentionally gone to ground when the contact was not sufficient to put him down. 

If you haven't _intentionally _gone to ground then it is not a dive. The player has either been fouled or is clumsy and lacking balance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

this is what i call a SUPER sunday 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> this is what i call a SUPER sunday 8*D


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> 'Going down easily' is just another way of saying the player has intentionally gone to ground when the contact was not sufficient to put him down.
> 
> If you haven't _intentionally _gone to ground then it is not a dive. The player has either been fouled or is clumsy and lacking balance.


J-Rod does fit the bill of a player that is on the clumsy/unbalanced side. He is pushed off the ball very easily. Which again is why I think it's just him being him than an intent to con the ref. The key though to me is I don't feel he was looking for a foul. Jay has a tendency to run around at time like a chicken with his head cut off because he tries too hard out there. As a saints watcher you would know that he can be all over the place at times because he is trying so badly to show Adkins that he deserves to be a starter when we have a fully fit team. I know it seems I've gone off on a tangent but intent is a mental thing not physical. Jay had just missed a free header a few minutes prior and then that incident the box was a missed opportunity and he slumped to the ground. His head was in the ground in frustration after the penalty incident which he wasn't aware of. He then looks up and to his surprise a penalty was awarded. If that is a player intentionally going down to get a penalty than he is a better actor that I thought because he genuinely didnt see it coming.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i'm hyped on Liverpool/United, red bull, red frogs so provided i don't have too big of an insulin dump i'll easily be awake for City/Arsenal as well. Not going to get much sleep tonight :lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I would love it if we beat Liverpool


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> If that is a player intentionally going down to get a penalty than he is a better actor that I thought because he genuinely didnt see it coming.


You make some good points about intent, and I don't know the player very well so I can't comment on his acting ability. But look at the gif again and again. He flicks his standing foot back as well as the foot that got the ghost contact. That's not lack of balance. From a standing position he had every intention of going down.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was a dive, and he was looking to win a penalty. The reason he didn't appeal and looked sheepishly after going down was because there was no contact when he was expecting that the Villa player's tackle would make at least slight contact to justify going down. It's very similar to the Cazorla dive against West Brom.

The one thing I do find annoying is that people judge what is and isn't a dive based on contact. Most forwards these days when looking for a penalty try to anticipate contact, and go down when they think a defender is about to touch them with a tackle. In some instances the contact is made, and people are happy to call it a justified penalty and not a dive, but if there is no contact people get all up in arms about it. When in both instances the attacker is trying to win a penalty through deceptive means.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

See that again is a very valid point. However the body language the following 10 seconds or so tell a completely different story. Look you may very well be right. However trying to look at the mental aspect of j-rod the second he hits the ground his head is in hands. He looks frustrated. I almost feel that foot giving out was him just giving up the play, the chance in his mind had gone. However again I could be wrong. I guess what I'm trying to say is without indisputable evidence that his intent was to look for the foul, labeling the guy a diver and a cheat is incredibly harsh. It's not blatant.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The rout is on


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck it, he is just too good :downing


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great goal from RVP.


----------



## CGS

Fucking Van Persie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

agger might want to try defending.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> agger might want to try defending.


Too cool for that


----------



## Medo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Luv you RVP*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mourinho with a hoodie lulz.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joe The Crab Allen is getting a lot of hate on my twitter feed. Bit harsh, not like anyone else is contributing.

Edit: and then he nearly gifts Man U a goal :lmao Perfect timing.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck me, Allen is really stinking up the place here, save us Hendo


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rodriguez blatantly dived, I don't even know why there was a debate about this...Oh wait, yes I do :whiteknight or should that be white saint?

*R.Scorpio's* opinion isn't worth too much to be fair, he wanted Adkins sacked after the first four games this season fpalm


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I was questioning some of his gaff decisions. However I wasn't aware of the Cortese politics that supposedly clouded team selection. Since showdown talks between Nigel and Cortese, the team selected actually seems correct. I put my hand up, I blamed the wrong man. Happily admit it. His positivity though is worth a punch in the face on occasion.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> I was questioning some of his gaff decisions. However I wasn't aware of the Cortese politics that supposedly clouded team selection. Since showdown talks between Nigel and Cortese, the team selected actually seems correct. I put my hand up, I blamed the wrong man. Happily admit it. His positivity though is worth a punch in the face on occasion.


Regardless of the Cortese stuff, it's still an incredibly stupid knee kerk reaction to want a manager sacked after four games of a season, especially when he has just got you back to back promotions.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kagawa tries to kick Reina into the goal rather than the ball.

wat.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Regardless of the Cortese stuff, it's still an incredibly stupid knee kerk reaction to want a manager sacked after four games of a season, especially when he has just got you back to back promotions.


Did I want him sacked or was I just super critical? I have a feeling it was after the united game when he took Puncheon, Lallana and Lambert off when we were in complete control, invited united on and we went from united losing to winning. If I did say sacked, then yes I was an idiot fueled on anger. As for the J-rod incident I don't feel there was intent and haven't seen anything to convince me otherwise. Just saying he fell over with no contact is only one criteria met to constitute a dive but let's not reopen that. 

On to a matter at hand, Liverpool need a number 10 type player so badly.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Downing, Allen off, Hendo and Sturridge on at HT please. Pretty please. Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Are Liverpool intending for Sturridge to play central with Suarez in the hole, or his Sturridge in to be a wide man


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Very good first half performance. Carrick playing world class today.*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny at that first half.

Good- Lucas, Johnson(apart from when he left Rafael past him) and Skrtel has been okay

Bad- Allen, Downing, Gerrard, Agger for the goal.

Carrick schooling our midfield.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> As for the *J-rod* incident I don't feel there was intent and haven't seen anything to convince me otherwise. Just saying he fell over with no contact is only one criteria met to constitute a dive but let's not reopen that.


J-Rod.

Isn't that a toilet utensil for cleaning out blocked shit in your u-bend?

United should have got a second with the chances we had.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good - Johnson
Bad - Lucas, Skrtel, Wisdom
Really bad - everyone else (bar Suarez)

Suarez has had no service whatsoever and when he does have the ball he has 3-4 United players on him. 



R.Scorpio said:


> Are Liverpool intending for Sturridge to play central with Suarez in the hole, or his Sturridge in to be a wide man


Sturridge and Suarez to switch it up between playing centrally and playing wide.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We've battered them, it should be over. Worrying that it isn't.

You see the good and bad with Welbeck. He's pressing, working and making great runs, but he can't finish. At all.

Cleverley and Carrick have been superb, running the show completely. 

RVP is God.

Had we played Hernandez instead of Welbeck we're probably out of sight. We're playing some great football, if we get a second it should be comfortable.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool played awful in the first half. Which is great!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Should had a pen with that Wisdom push. Maybe a red card too. 

Good performance so far, Carrick has been peerless.

We are bound to concede though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hey United fans, don't forget to thank Wenger for arranging your 20th Prem title. :wenger


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



R.Scorpio said:


> Did I want him sacked or was I just super critical? I have a feeling it was after the united game when he took Puncheon, Lallana and Lambert off when we were in complete control, invited united on and we went from united losing to winning. If I did say sacked, then yes I was an idiot fueled on anger. As for the J-rod incident I don't feel there was intent and haven't seen anything to convince me otherwise. Just saying he fell over with no contact is only one criteria met to constitute a dive but let's not reopen that.
> 
> On to a matter at hand, Liverpool need a number 10 type player so badly.


You wanted him sacked, hence why I previously wrote that you wanted him sacked.

The last thing I will say about the diving incident is this: You're the only person defending Rodriguez, you're also a Saints fan. Go figure. Sometimes you need to drop the biased outlook.

Even Burnley fans are reluctant to defend their "hero":

http://boards.footymad.net/forum.php?tno=104&fid=297&sty=2&act=1&mid=2113447948


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Honestly don't think Chicarito would've made a difference. He can finish better than Welbeck but Welbeck has passed, pressed, and generally put pressure on our backline that i don't think Hernandez would do as well.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*I think Welbeck's justified his pick tbf. Yeah there's a strong chance Hernandez would have finished one of his chances but Welbeck's work ethic up top is fantastic and creates a lot of chances just from him pressuring defences. 

Come out strong and put this to bed now before Liverpool get their surge.*


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I loved the ball by Carrick to Rafael, then the touch from him, just wish that van Persie would've scored/Skrtel wasn't there. Reina looks to be fine now, just a bit bruised. 

The game has been decent, United have been dominating the midfield so it's been pretty good to see that.


----------



## CGS

Awful awful stuff right there. Suarez has literally been given nothing to work with. Have we even had a half decent chance on goal? Really need to step it up second half


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Should had a pen with that Wisdom push. Maybe a red card too.
> 
> Good performance so far, Carrick has been peerless.
> 
> We are bound to concede though.


Pen and red card? Really?

We've been awful. Hendo and Sturridge should come on for downing and Allen.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BLACKANDRE said:


> You wanted him sacked, hence why I previously wrote that you wanted him sacked.
> 
> The last thing I will say about the diving incident is this: You're the only person defending Rodriguez, you're also a Saints fan. Go figure. Sometimes you need to drop the biased outlook.
> 
> Even Burnley fans are reluctant to defend their "hero":
> 
> http://boards.footymad.net/forum.php?tno=104&fid=297&sty=2&act=1&mid=2113447948


I know it looks bias, but to me diving no matter who you are is about INTENT. I honestly don't think anyone can say without a shadow of a doubt that he was looking for the foul. He may have been but if he was he certainly didn't show that sort of body language. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sturridge coming on for Lucas..


----------



## CGS

Lucas off? What?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Two man midfield of Gerrard and Allen for the second half, oh dear :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lucas? Allen is laughing, has the manager in his pocket


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lucas off for Sturridge while Allen is still on the pitch.. Yey..:mcgee1


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Patrice Evra - GOAL MACHINE


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

EVRA !!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Evra. Lethal goalscorer.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fuck yeah 2-0


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny


----------



## CGS

:shaq


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You could tell as soon as the free-kick was taken it was going to be a goal, Liverpool were a mess and it was an fantastic delivery


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Went in off Vidic actually!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

arteta not playing. helps a bit


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Screw you Vidic, my fantasy team needed that goal tool


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Goallll Sturridge. Liverpool!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

shit


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafael shouldn't be leaving Sturridge free like that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET IN!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That was all down to Gerrard there, proper fucking tackle, just hope the rest of them wake up now


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did Sturridge not start because of match fitness or was it BR tactical nous


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I've said it before and I'll say it again,David De Gea still manages to impress me even if Liverpool did score.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well I certainly joined the game at the right time. Already been two goals. Good, quick response from Liverpool after letting in the second. Made it a game now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

2-1, back in it here. Sturridge, 2 in 2 games. what a great signing :argh:


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United are just BEGGING for free kicks :kagawa


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man Utd look so good going forward. But there defence gives me hope next week.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

LOL at Van Persie falling over


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was at Manchester Picadilly at about half 11 this morning and the train from Euston came in and literally THOUSANDS, and i mean THOUSANDS of plastic reds got off the train. I just pray that other clubs don't become like them lot.:mancini2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

reading that there's been a bomb scare at the emirates and the game might be called off. what


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> reading that there's been a bomb scare at the emirates and the game might be called off. what


Where did you hear that


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Isn't the Vidic goal technically offside?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was it Vidic's goal or Evra's.?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> Was it Vidic's goal or Evra's.?


Evra headed it towards goal and it hit Vidic, who was infront of him, and went in


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Final touch was vidic


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't the Vidic goal technically offside?


Not in this game it isn't :webb

LOL Downing


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol at that booking


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> reading that there's been a bomb scare at the emirates and the game might be called off. what


£62 for a bomb scare! Ludicrous


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Suspect package at the Emirates? not a cup in the trophy cabinet is it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's fine now, all systems go


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Suspect package at the Emirates? not a cup in the trophy cabinet is it?


:lol they wish


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Welbeck you fucking twat.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

MR UNPLAYABLE Diaby is playing, you scared Kiz?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:kenny oh Sturridge


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> MR UNPLAYABLE Diaby is playing, you scared Kiz?


Wannabe 

:yaya


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> reading that there's been a *bomb scare* at the emirates and the game might be called off. what


False alarm, Squillaci isn't starting.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fans leaving already ?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I reckon Dembele and Sandro could have another field day against Man Utds central midfield. I'm just glad we'll have Vert CB against RVP next week instead of Gallas. It should be a cracking game at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> MR UNPLAYABLE Diaby is playing, you scared Kiz?


no i've accepted a while ago we're going to lose this


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

GET IN!!!!!!

6 points against liverpool this season


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

about what i expected. fairly close game, just couldn't get it done.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

10pts clear. Be 7 later. 

How football streams works
- play within 10 yards of the 18 yard box = freeze
- a goal = freeze
- replay of box action/goal = freeze


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fair play to Liverpool for their second half performance. Last five minutes were hard to watch until injury time. I think United deserved it after the first half dominance though.

Also, does Henderson have bingo wings? That jersey doesn't do him any favours.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great 3 points. Great 6 points over the season. Great stuff.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good last 30mins. Sturridge and Suarez are gonna terrify defences together. I can tell Sturridge is one of those players I will love but who will really annoy me too, a bit like Kuyt, glad we have him.

The game was lost in the first half though, so comfortable for United.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Blue. said:


> 10pts clear. Be 7 later.
> 
> How football streams works
> - play within 10 yards of the 18 yard box = freeze
> - a goal = freeze
> - replay of box action/goal = freeze


This lol. Don't know how people cope with streams.

I've missed shit loads of goals whenever i've used them.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> GET IN!!!!!!
> 
> 6 points against liverpool this season


Only 4 points more than it should be. offside goal by vidic today, dive by valencia for the pen in the first game :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Epic win, excellent 3 points.

So much closer than it should have been, we went badly off the rails in the end after dominating the game. 

Rafael was simply immense. Winning every 50-50 he got into, starting attacking, putting that cunt Suarez in his place at the end.

LOVELY.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

thanks fuck for that again we go 2-0 up and let the team back in it, we were class first half and liverpool were shite but credit to them they came back in the second half. This game proves why rooney is key and a fit nani needs to stay and play over valencia and young or just hurry up and get Zaha.

Welbeck i thought played very good as did carrick (mainly first half) and the cb's, hope vidic is ok.

Knew it would be tense they always just glad we got there in the end but like the arsenal game we should have won by more but invited liverpool onto us but hey who gives a flying fuck now and bring on west ham and spurs now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

well title race is over in 2 hours prepare for that


----------



## CGS

93.20 said:


> no i've accepted a while ago we're going to lose this


The old Mancini 
mind games I see Kiz 






Rush said:


> about what i expected. fairly close game, just couldn't get it done.


Yeah least it picked up a bit In the second half. Sturridge trying to prove his worth was good to see. Nice to have Borini back too. With those too around it means Suarez can rest a bit more now. 

All in all shame we lost but shit happens. On to the next one


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If only we tried to play a little higher in the first half. Sturridge should have started. It's worrying that we haven't beaten a top 10 side yet this season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

perhaps apart from the everton game i would be disappointed if we didnt take 3 points in every game till the city one in april


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Blue. said:


> 10pts clear. Be 7 later.
> 
> How football streams works
> - play within 10 yards of the 18 yard box = freeze
> - a goal = freeze
> - replay of box action/goal = freeze


Build up= fine
Half Time= Fine
Nothing happening= Fine


Very annoying i know. You have to look around to find a good stream.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Snrub doing the old it's over trick like last season, sneaky bastard :fergie.

Please Gunners just play well and beat these.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> The old Mancini
> mind games I see Kiz


nope. i have no confidence in us going to arsenal and taking 3 points. once we lose the title race is over. unless there's another massive capitulation (spoiler: there won't) then it's all over. 10 points and we haven't played half as well as we have last season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Congrats City for the win at the Emirates! Without Arteta, we'll be a mess.

Since Arteta has joined Arsenal, we've only won ONE game in which he hasn't started/played. That was the last game of last season against WBA. Oh boy...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ughh we never win at Arsenal :/


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Great performance and a fantastic result. Glad to see Sturridge proving my point about his efficiency. 

Thought we defended very well again. Have done since the Newcastle game but it only gets brought up when we're leaking goals. Sloppy goal to give away but other than that no complaints. Rio looked rock solid against against Liverpool. Rafael continuing his phenomenal form too. Evra's still a liability tracking back though. Young was sub par and Valencia was more of the same. Did a good job keeping the ball and seeing the game out at the end though. Carrick was magnificent and Cleverly had yet another very good game in the middle. Kagawa's wonderful on the ball but he needs to adjust to the physicality quick. Great performance from Welbeck. Unmatched work ethic and RVP as clinical as ever. 

Gap should extend to 9 points by the end of the evening. 9 points after next week would make me confident we'll wrap it up with all the remaining tricky games being at home.

Thought Webb was a bit too card shy too. Skrtel and Johnson both should have gone.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Epic win, excellent 3 points.
> 
> So much closer than it should have been, we went badly off the rails in the end after dominating the game.
> 
> *Rafael was simply immense. Winning every 50-50 he got into, starting attacking, putting that cunt Suarez in his place at the end.*
> 
> LOVELY.


He was apart from falling asleep for the goal but tbh that was cleverley/carricks fault.

Really really hope Vidic is ok.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What was with the commentary wankfest over Sturridge? Was I watching a different game or something? If he turns out to be class then great. But I don't see him being anywhere near.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Rush said:


> Only 4 points more than it should be. offside goal by vidic today, dive by valencia for the pen in the first game :troll


hey we invest in the right people :webb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Give rooney, ando and nani 60mins vs hammers and get wazza back in vs spurs for the whole match hopefully.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Skrtel should've gone? You're off your head Seabs. Reina was right there, was an easy yellow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The rugby tackle from johnson should have saw him gone but i don't think skrtel should have.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sturridge has the worst decision making in the entire league probably

Damn shame too, because the guy oozes talent. But some of the shit he pulls gives me headaches


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How long before Diaby goes off injured?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm sick and tired of the way Wenger's dealt with the Arshavin situation. Yes, he was lazy last season, but this season--for the little he's played--he's created chances for fun EVERY TIME he's been on the pitch. He doesn't even make it to the bench. Just amazing!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Skrtel was a yellow but Johnson should've gone for his Rugby tackle. 

Great performance for 2/3 of the game, got a little shakey towards the end but saw it out well.

Hopefully Rooney and Nani get some game time vs West Ham and can feature against Spurs, as Valencia is shit atm and Nani usually has a stormer against Tottenham.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*If he doesn't drag Welbeck to the ground then there's a good chance Welbeck gets there before Reina and is in on goal. Last man denying a goal scoring opportunity. I'm not saying it was a blatant red card but I thought it was enough of a goal scoring opportunity to have seen red.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can only really recall one moment where Sturridge made a bad decision. Apart from that, I thought his decision making was fine. 

Skrtels was NOT a red card.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Its poor. he kept shooting from absolutely ridiculous angles.

Another time he should have pulled the trigger and passed it


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I feel for Mikel Arteta, Vincente Del Bosque is at the Emirates today on the one day that Mikel Arteta is injured, poor lad.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The scariest thing about today is that Javi Garcia is going to be outclassed and out battled by Diaby of all players -_-


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Razor King said:


> I'm sick and tired of the way Wenger's dealt with the Arshavin situation. Yes, he was lazy last season, but this season--for the little he's played--he's created chances for fun EVERY TIME he's been on the pitch. He doesn't even make it to the bench. Just amazing!


Arshavin would be a world class player in the right team, but Wenger has turned him into a shell of his former self.

He's obviously not in Wenger's plans anymore, so I expect he'll be shipped out soon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *If he doesn't drag Welbeck to the ground then there's a good chance Welbeck gets there before Reina and is in on goal. Last man denying a goal scoring opportunity. I'm not saying it was a blatant red card but I thought it was enough of a goal scoring opportunity to have seen red.*


Nah, Reina was right there. Wasn't a clear goal scoring opportunity.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> Its poor. he kept shooting from absolutely ridiculous angles.
> 
> Another time he should have pulled the trigger and passed it


Okay, make that two (lol).

Understand what you're saying though, should've turned back a few times because of some tight angles. Hopefully he grows out of it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not like arteta could ever play for spain anyways

Hes fantastic, but with Xavi and Xabi ahead of him, its not gonna happen.

Spanish talent outside Spain have an insane battle to break into the starting 11


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Where does this lol Diaby thought process come from? Yeah he's injured a lot and can be inconsistent but he's got talent and can be a game changer when he's on form. He isn't Ramsey.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> SAF- "We should have had a penalty when Shinji was brought down inside the area but Howard Webb wasn't going to give us that today"
> 
> "Danny Welbeck deserves to be Man of the Match today."
> 
> Sir Alex tells #mutv that Evra is "not happy" about his goal being credited to Vidic. "He wants to speak to the goals panel!" joked the boss



:fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A great performance from United for 60 minutes but we were very nervous at times in midfield and at the back. Although, we did defend resiliently and Vidic/Ferdinand were rock solid at the back. We should have scored a few goals first half but unfortunately, we weren't that clinical in front of goal despite creating a lot of golden opportunities. Van Persie was quiet but was emphatic in the first goal and he did hold the ball well. Welbeck worked very hard and gave us a lot of energy going forward. His only downfall was his finishing but other than that, a great match.

Even though I have no complaints with Welbeck getting Man of the Match, I feel Rafael deserved it slightly more. The guy was in complete beast mode throughout. He made one mistake in reacting slowly when De Gea made the save but Cleverley was initially at fault for Liverpool getting a goal back. Other than that, Rafael had another brilliant defensive performance, he won aerial balls, read the game well and intercepted the Liverpool attack, stuck to Sterling and Suarez for the entire time and made some well-timed tackles. That and his attacking play was great. Definitely our best player along with Van Persie this season.

Evra was good going forward but very careless at the back. As mentioned above, Vidic and Rio were absolute rocks at the back and didn't allow Suarez to create anything for himself. Carrick was sublime once again, Cleverley had another good game despite his little brainfart for the Liverpool goal, Young was hit and miss; gave the ball away by dwelling on the ball a lot but did work hard getting back and making some great through balls in the attack. Valencia did alright when he came on, he didn't really do much in attack but helped defend and kept the ball well, beating 3 Liverpool players at one point and winning a free kick in the Liverpool half.

Kagawa I thought was good, much better first half but after a sloppy 10 minutes in the second half, he looked comfortable and really linked well with the midfield. 

Overall, besides the last 30 minutes where we pulled our foot off the gas and didn't add much pressure, we played well. A lot of good performances, a good 3 points and some great defending.

Redknapp can fuck off also. He called De Gea an average goalkeeper just because the way he saved the Gerrard shot. Poor De Gea, the guy is what? 21 years old and still gets criticised to death. Still, it's Redknapp so I am used to his stupidity.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Never thought i'd say it but i hope wilshere and cazorla put on a masterclass.

:lol the quote from fergie on evra, welbeck has to start vs west ham right? pretty sure giggs and hernandez will aswell.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fergie talking about the knee to the head or another incident?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> Fergie talking about the knee to the head or another incident?


One were wisdom pushed kagawa into reina i'm guessing.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> SAF- "We should have had a penalty when Shinji was brought down inside the area but Howard Webb wasn't going to give us that today"


:fergie



> Sir Alex tells #mutv that Evra is "not happy" about his goal being credited to Vidic. *"He wants to speak to the goals panel!"* joked the boss


8 match ban incoming for Vidic :evra :suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Empty seats galore :lmao


Edit - Is it due to the bomb scare?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even Redknapp thought the Kagawa push was a penalty, that makes it _literally_ the worst decision of all time.

Great result. 6 points against Liverpool, no complaints. Let's hope Arsenal do us (another) favour :rvp


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FUCKING REFS..

Another game ruined...


Edit: lol dzeko


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I have no idea what is going on :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Penalty Man City and red card for Arsenal!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WTF.

Dzeko taking pens instead of Tevez? Madness.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

red was definitely there. drags him down and denies a goal scoring opportunity.

fucking woeful pen


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Exceptional bit of refereeing. Wank penalty.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal taking a page from teh Stoke playbook. Dat Rugby. Amused that Dzeko blew the penalty.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lol at everything. Dzeko was about to volley that in if it wasn't for Koscielny. No idea how the pelanty didn't go in.

Skrtel last man back- yellow. Johnson rugby tackle- nothing. Koscielny both- red.

:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

nah not a red, looked like Chesney was going to get there ahead of dzeko
hehe


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a save!!!!! Dzeko penalty saved by Sczczczczczny!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Well Done Mike Dean

Kosh didn't seriously think he would get away with THAT die he?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Definite penalty. Definite red.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal need to show spirit now.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Skrtel last man back- yellow. Johnson rugby tackle- nothing. Koscielny both- red.

:wenger :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How can Niall Quinn try and say it wasn't a red? it was a clear red you piss stain.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't even know


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Quinn played for both, not going to show bias, just sitting on the fence. Definite pen. Definite red. Denying an obvious goal scoring opportunity.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't be injured Wilshere because i swear I'll commit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Such a fucking goal.

Game done.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Some of the worst defending I've ever seen here.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Good finish from Milner that !


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What fucking ripper. Would love to have a Milner in my side.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That's a striker's finish that is


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And it begins, great finish.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

he's not half bad, no stopping that SCUD MISSILE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I've had to put this on mute. Quinn is fucking tedious.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Very good strike from Milner...but were all our boys sleeping ??? Nonsense.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dzekooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:wenger out


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This already seems like a typically accurate Snrub prediction. Men against boys.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This game is a pile of shite. Ruined from the fucking start.

Podolski is worse than Gervinho when he's bad.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

FUCK....Dzeko scores this time!! 2-0


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This could possibly get out of hand.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh dear. This looks like it might be painful, Man City could do with a really big result to really invigorate their season.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Incoming bumming :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

terrific from the best right back on the planet, deadly ball in, this is how we should've been playing from day 1.

oh and look, yaya isn't there. coincidence? i think not.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> This game is a pile of shite.* Ruined from the fucking start*.
> 
> Podolski is worse than Gervinho when he's bad.


Thanks to Koscielny (why don't we have a Koscielny smilie?)

This game is panning out like the one two seasons ago where Boyata was sent off.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Edin Dzeko: useless from 12 yards, FUCKING DEADLY from two.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This match, like most of the Arsenal season, is complete shit.

We're a middling prem club.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Diaby the UNPLAYABLE being very playable.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nice from Arsenal....Poldi's shot saved by Hart


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Thanks to Koscielny (why don't we have a Koscielny smilie?)
> 
> This game is panning out like the one two seasons ago where Boyata was sent off.


god i remember that game. the pure bemusement as to why boyata was starting.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Edin Dzeko: useless from 12 yards, FUCKING DEADLY from two.


You know it.
:dzeko


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> god i remember that game. the pure bemusement as to why boyata was starting.


Remember as soon as he came on Bobby took a liking to him. Thrown straight into the deep end against the rags in the cup. Starts against Arsenal, red card, rarely seen again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

"Dzeko was 5 yards out but had a lot to do to score"

No prizes at guessing who said that. Niall Quinn, you're just embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Remember as soon as he came on Bobby took a liking to him. Thrown straight into the deep end against the rags in the cup. Starts against Arsenal, red card, rarely seen again.


yeah i have pretty massive doubts he'll be playing for us ever again. rekik is better.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Okay after careful evaluation, Quinn has definitely been on the ale again.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> You know it.
> :dzeko


 It's not a skill that should be overlooked. I remember Teddy Sheringham somehow managing to sky one over the bar from about one yard out with no one around him.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> yeah i have pretty massive doubts he'll be playing for us ever again. rekik is better.


Rekik and I share the same birthday. He is sitting on the same bench as Balotelli. Where did the last 18 years of my life go ?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is that advertising board translating "Arsenal are shite" into about 50 different languages?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> It's not a skill that should be overlooked. I remember Teddy Sheringham somehow managing to sky one over the bar from about one yard out with no one around him.


He BARELY scored in the Champions League final from a yard out!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal fpalm

So is still over then kiz? you can behave with that nonsense now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

For the love of god can we move to two fucking strikers, what's the point in trying to carry on the 433 when we're missing the right winger.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

rumors Dzekos shirt said "£62 you're having a laugh"

totally unconfirmed and more than likely made up - but that'd be fucking funny :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Is there really much difference between that red card and the Skrtel foul? Clear fouls and the keeper got to both balls first.

Commentary is ITV esque. Quinn is notoriously terrible though. "Hey Niall, here's my theory - I think when a player gets a sent off and a penalty is given, if the penalty is scored then the player sent off should be allowed back on with a yellow as a goal is punishment enough"

:wilkins*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Arsenal fpalm
> 
> So is still over then kiz? you can behave with that nonsense now.


i said it was over if we lost.










eh


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Alex, we cannot move to two strikers. We don't have two. :side:


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Podolski needs to move central, throw big Oli on as well, nothing to lose now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is it "For my mother" on Dzekos shirt?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

either mother or family.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's Look at my nipples.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal fan's booing the officials


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The loudest Arsenal have been is when they are booing the referee for correct decisions.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's, "For my ___________". 

Probably mother.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

father

its father, trying a bunch of combinations on good translate got me that answer

For My Father

edit: maybe not


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










apparently


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> He BARELY scored in the Champions League final from a yard out!


The most beautiful scuff there's ever been. If he'd hit it clean, he probably would have missed.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Please bring Giroud on, Theo has no chance under these circumstances..


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> father
> 
> its father, trying a bunch of combinations on good translate got me that answer
> 
> For My Father
> 
> edit: maybe not


Ask DualShock on here, he's from the same place.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Ask DualShock on here, he's from the same place.


He'll also give you a 5 paragraph explanation to it as well


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Podolski off when we're 2 nil down whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:wenger


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hope Ramsey comes on to supply the lulz with his ability to infuriate the home fans. This sounds like a bloodthirsty crowd.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fucking piece of shit, did you guys, see the ref smilling? like his proud of his decisions.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mike Dean has been dreadful, not even the penalty that was fine but general fouls he has just been clueless. Yayyyyy ramssseyyyyy.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Fucking piece of shit, did you guys, see the ref smilling? like his proud of his decisions.


Well he should be, he's been superb today 

:wenger Down to 10 men and down by 2 goals... BRING ON THE RAMSEY!! :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I think misplaced pass number 67867 meant Diaby had to come off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ramdog is a god among men.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lot of criticism for Vermaelen today but he's one of few that has actually shown some passion & desire.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


> Mike Dean has been dreadful, not even the penalty that was fine but general fouls he has just been clueless. Yayyyyy ramssseyyyyy.


:lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Tevez, you idiot.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wasted opportunity from Tevez. Really should have done much better.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Giroud has to score.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Giroud man you should be scoring that.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not even a red, Mike Dean is shocking


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How is it a foul, let alone a red?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

another bad decision.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lovely. Nice wee suspension that.

YOU CAN TASTE THE TEARS OF NIALL QUINN.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fucking farcical again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Classic Mike Dean.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kompany is OFF!!! YES...Come on Arsenal!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The game of football is dying


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

one footed tackle, sent off. thanks mike. thanks a fucking lot.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Harsh red card, at first viewing it did look like a Red Card tackle but looking at the reply's he looks in control of his tackle and only one foot going in


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

surprised wilshere is still walking after that, definite red


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How is that even a red? He keeps his eye on the ball, goes in with one foot, gets the ball. Red, just what?!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it only applies to kompany. even if it's not two footed.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ahh, he should've have been sent off earlier. it's to fucking late now:fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kompany has shown what a thug he is with these constant two footed lunges, dirty player trying to injure players


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kompany has a habit of leaving his feet, it always asks the question. Almost always a red card away from home when the crowd get going too. Jonny Evans does it quite a bit too.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If that red isn't rescinded, football is dead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> If that red isn't rescinded, football is dead.


start writing the eulogy then.

not a chance it gets rescinded. even though it's a legal tackle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Arsenal players are the fucking whiniest I swear :lol


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It reminds me of the one he got against United last year in the FA Cup. Just like that one, it won't get rescinded.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Merte :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Corzola is getting good at these Arshavin impressions aint he?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aw Shit!

Its :balo2 time


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

seems like since he has came back Wilshere goes down apparently injured loads


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How Niall Quinn remains unmurdered is one of life's greatest mysteries.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










two footed


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't understand Dzeko. Running around a pitch, needs gloves. Stops running around and goes and sits down, does not need gloves.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Too little too late


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How was that not a corner to Arsenal???? Typical pro-city refereeing here.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If I rooted for Arsenal every week I'd jump off a bridge.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea next week, fun.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can't say I'm surprised that both red cards were given with the level of refereeing, but I would bet that there will be another match this season where completely identical tackles will not receive a card, if a foul. 

I can't read back pages as this site is the slowest site ever, but has anyone mentioned the supposed undercover journalist who has taken to Twitter this afternoon with tweets that he has proof that Liverpool fans were apparently chanting about Munich and spitting at disabled Manchester United fans in the form of video? 

His account was suspended as there were thousands upon thousands of people commenting on his posts. 

He said he is keeping the footage for his book, which is very suspicious as stuff like this, footage and proof, needs to be used to push people doing it out of the game.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The referee Mike Dean felt sorry for Koscielny, he thought he needed some Kompany.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Does it bother anybody else the way this announcer says Cathorla instead of Cazorla? There's always a clever mong somewhere doing that.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Did one of the linesman just say "You've just won me £62" to Milner?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We have narrowed the goal difference gap between ourselves and Arsenal, today was a most successful day :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Didn't realise linemen were permitted to comment on ticket prices.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yes it does.

They aren't spanish so stop saying it like that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I can't say I'm surprised that both red cards were given with the level of refereeing, but I would bet that there will be another match this season where completely identical tackles will not receive a card, if a foul.
> 
> I can't read back pages as this site is the slowest site ever, but has anyone mentioned the supposed undercover journalist who has taken to Twitter this afternoon with tweets that he has proof that Liverpool fans were apparently chanting about Munich and spitting at disabled Manchester United fans in the form of video?
> 
> His account was suspended as there were thousands upon thousands of people commenting on his posts.
> 
> He said he is keeping the footage for his book, which is very suspicious as stuff like this, footage and proof, needs to be used to push people doing it out of the game.


#VICTIMS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

there's 3 points i didn't think we'd get. decent performance, sloppy after the 2nd goal, had so many chances, didnt put them away. kos deserved a red, kompany's is absolutely laughable. milner best on by a long way.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



danny_boy said:


> Did one of the linesman just say "You've just won me £62" to Milner?


'They've paid 62 quid over there go and see them'. To Lescott.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> 'They've paid 62 quid over there go and see them'. To Lescott.


Tell me that actually happened.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ConnorMCFC said:


> 'They've paid 62 quid over there go and see them'. To Lescott.


Oh in that case fair enough, apparently I have hearing of a Red Top Journalist


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Tell me that actually happened.


Clear as day, when Lescott went to shake his hand.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

clichy tapping the winners badge after getting booed all game by fans of a club that actively shopped him around.

8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

12 Chelsea
11
10 West Ham
9
8 Swansea
7
6
5 West Brom, Sunderland
4 Tottenham, Liverpool
3 Stoke
2
1 Manchester Utd
0 Everton
-1 Reading
-2 Manchester City, Southampton
-3 Norwich
-4
-5 Wigan, Aston Villa
-6 Fulham, QPR
-7
-8
-9 
-10
-11
-12 Arsenal
-13
-14
-15
-16 Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Stop posting that please, *Cookie Monster.* I can't take it anymore. :|

Kompany has no chance of getting that overturned.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Don't worry Magsimus, things are starting to look up. You have a great right back now in Debuchy and you kept a clean sheet in your last away game. The rise up the table is on it's way


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> #VICTIMS


Keeping it for his book... Sure mate


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I can see the Munich stuff being completely true, same way I wouldn't disbelieve anyone making a claim United fans were making Hillsbrough references today or in any game between the two sides. There's a minority of absolute cunts who feel the need to 'get one over' on the other team with these sort of songs/gestures, and after I saw a handful of United fans doing a mock conga crush at Anfield back in 2011 I've sort of given up expecting any game to pass off without a handful of mongs disgracing themselves.

No-one should go to a football game and never come back. Its a tragedy and there's enough songs to antagonise the other team without the constant need for those sorts of chants. Won't ever go away though which is a shame.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I hate to keep banging on about the ticket prices but this is ridonculous...



> @BBCSporf
> FACT: The most expensive Arsenal adult 'matchday' ticket = £125. The cheapest Bayern Munich adult 'season' ticket = £96.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How would you rate Mike Dean's performance out of 10?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> How would you rate Mike Dean's performance out of 10?


Fuck me what was that out of ten.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> How would you rate Mike Dean's performance out of 10?












Sums it up


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> How would you rate Mike Dean's performance out of 10?


8.5/10

Definite red for Koscielny, obvious debate over Kompany, I feel it wasn't but understand why it was given. A few missed calls or unnecessary yellows but overall very good.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I weren't watching at the end but heard what the liner said and seen/heard poor quality on Twitter, so did the liner say that because Lescott had came to see him about the Kompany card or something else? Or just to shake his hand after the game?

Nice thing of the liner to say though!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










It seems offside for me


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
> Roberto Mancini says Manchester City will appeal against Vincent Kompany's sending off in the 2-0 win at Arsenal #SSN


.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

They'll win the appeal, too. Was never a sending-off.


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> It seems offside for me


If the linesman had spotted that he would of had to be in the next World Cup Final haha.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> They'll win the appeal, too. Was never a sending-off.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

no we bloody well wont.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Mike Dean had a good game today, got most of the decisions right, The Kompany sending off was wrong but I can see why he did it. Must remember he doesn't get any replays and has to make a decision on the spot. Think Man City will win the appeal.

I don't see Arsenal getting 4th playing like that, they look very poor and need to spend a lot of money on that squad to make them competitive again. The biggest problem I think they have could be the "Wenger Shadow" if he is moved upstairs and a new manager comes in.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Srdjan99 said:


> *They'll win the appeal, too.* Was never a sending-off.


Wouldn't count on it :fergie :lions


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I never want to hear another Liverpool fan talking about Webb after today. Never.

Useless baldy cunt.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Webb was trending on Twitter and almost everrrryyy siiiingle post was "He's had a poor game, Ferguson should sub him," I swear, if there was any originality it would be dangerous.

I made a bad mistake following some Football Jokes twitter pages, they're all just Torres-can't-score jokes, JohnTerry-near-a-woman/NewChelseasigning-Wife-JohnTerry tweets and the people who make them must think they're the only people who have thought of the jokes.

Yesterday John Walters, who had a mare in his own right, was trending on Twitter and almost all of the tweets were the exact same "Walters has scored more goals in 2013 for Chelsea than Torres." 

Funny though, I've seen people tweet back to these pages when something's shit and it goes like "@fred: bad joke, be original ; "@FOOTYJOKES: You're fat (12937 Retweets, 2393 favourites)) The level of the humour on those pages is shocking and I swear to God I'm ashamed to say I followed them in the first place.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

By a lonely Old Trafford wall
I heard a young Scouse calling
Fergie, you have taken our pride away
For you stole the RVP
From the cunts at Man City
And now the 20th title is on its way


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Looking at that table Cookie Monster posted shows what a good job Rafa is doing at Chelsea.








:troll


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Once in a while they put together some moderately amusing one

Some are dire as fuck though


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

lol, @ Balotelli looking like Wesley Snipes in Demolition Man!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BANKSY said:


> Looking at that table Cookie Monster posted shows what a good job Rafa is doing at Chelsea.


What does that table represent? Can't get my head around it or why Villa are so high up it. :jose


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Points this season compared with last season. Newcastle :lol


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

As an Arsenal fan I don't see how Koscielny deserved anything other than a red card, the way some people refuse to admit anything negative about their club is laughable


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BANKSY said:


> Points this season compared with last season. Newcastle :lol


Ah, well I knew it wasn't a braveness scale. :darkheskey

Hold on how come West Ham are up by so many points? :wilkins Maybe for the promoted teams it's based on their last season in the prem.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21006202



> *Arsenal 0-2 Man City: Official sends players to £62 fans*
> 
> At the end of Manchester City's 0-2 victory at Arsenal one of the assistant referees advises City's players to acknowledge the travelling fans who paid £62 for their ticket.
> 
> Some City fans stayed away in protest at the price of tickets and the club are reported to have returned 900 of their 3,000 allocation.
> 
> A BBC Sport study last year revealed that Arsenal had the most expensive ticket prices in the Premier League, with the priciest costing £126.




GOAT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Liverpool losing always puts a smile on my face.

Useless nobheads.


----------



## Death Rider

Anyone who chants about Munich should be banned for life. Fucking idiots. The idiots who did that are a disgrace to the club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Every club has it's fair share of bellends. Nothing new here.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Mclovin it said:


> Anyone who chants about Munich should be banned for life. Fucking idiots. The idiots who did that are a disgrace to the club.


Yeah, because United fans have never mentioned Heysel or Hillsborough.

Having said that, I was once stuck on a tube with a carriage full of Chelsea wankers singing Munich songs. Would have gladly slit a few throats that day.

Been to Old Trafford plenty of times but never been around any United singing those kind of songs. It happens though, and by singing them they take away any right they have to be offended by Munich songs.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Dam was hoping for one of the top two teams to lose


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Didnt notice that earlier, sturridge doing the 5 times thing when he scored, pathetic, he has only been there 2 games :lmao

edit: oh look, the best keeper ever to play in the premier league, Peter Schmeichel says the goal wasnt de Gea's fault, and that it was a brilliant save


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



AlexHumph said:


>


Yet another team crumbles to THE DARK BARRY :darkbarry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

you know what they say

behind every great team is the heart of villa


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Yeah, because United fans have never mentioned Heysel or Hillsborough.
> 
> Having said that, I was once stuck on a tube with a carriage full of Chelsea wankers singing Munich songs. Would have gladly slit a few throats that day.
> 
> Been to Old Trafford plenty of times but never been around any United singing those kind of songs. It happens though, and by singing them they take away any right they have to be offended by Munich songs.


Same goes for those morons and Anark in case you forgot I am a Liverpool fan


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I can't say I'm surprised that both red cards were given with the level of refereeing, but I would bet that there will be another match this season where completely identical tackles will not receive a card, if a foul.
> 
> I can't read back pages as this site is the slowest site ever, but has anyone mentioned the supposed undercover journalist who has taken to Twitter this afternoon with tweets that he has proof that Liverpool fans were apparently chanting about Munich and spitting at disabled Manchester United fans in the form of video?
> 
> His account was suspended as there were thousands upon thousands of people commenting on his posts.
> 
> He said he is keeping the footage for his book, which is very suspicious as stuff like this, footage and proof, needs to be used to push people doing it out of the game.


Seems legit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Keeping footage for his book? Cool book bro.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

alan hansen calling kompany's tackle perfect is all i need to know that it was a brilliant tackle.

oh and enjoy ffp: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-plot-ruin-Premier-League--Martin-Samuel.html


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i like that article because it paints us as the brave heroes standing up to the evil dominion

i always knew chelsea FC served a greater purpose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

every word of it is true though. its to make sure no team can challenge ever again. because other than money, there are no ways to become a top team. clubs that agree to it like fulham and sunderland are just settling for mediocrity.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'll be honest, I did some more reading about Jack Walker

I kinda teared up

That guy really loved his club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

but he couldnt have. he had money. therefore he was evil. right?

he did love the club, reading about him just shows you how passionate some people really are about what the love. he's helped build a club, as well as a community too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

And here's another thing. I love my premier league

And I'll be dead in the ground before I let it turn into that abomination they call 'la liga'


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Bluto is a bellend but there are some good points in that article.

It's funny that even in the football section the Daily Mail manages to get a dig in against the EU.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao at Kompany's tackle being brilliant. It was a reckless tackle, and should have been a yellow card. The guy was airborne at one stage, which you just can't do when making a tackle. Red card was slightly harsh, but the ref only gets one look at it, and it did seem for a while Kompany was going really lunge in hard, but he did ultimately control his momentum sufficiently for there not to be excessive force.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Posterizer said:


> I'm sorry but fuck off :torres only come on when we're winning 4-0 with 10 minutes to go


HAHAHAHAHAHAH CAN'T BELIEVE WE ACUTALLY WERE WINNING 4-0 :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Didnt notice that earlier, sturridge doing the 5 times thing when he scored, pathetic, he has only been there 2 games :lmao
> 
> edit: oh look, the best keeper ever to play in the premier league, Peter Schmeichel says the goal wasnt de Gea's fault, and that it was a brilliant save


It was Rafael's fault.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Does it bother anybody else the way this announcer says Cathorla instead of Cazorla? There's always a clever mong somewhere doing that.


ugh God that idiot Craig Burley was calling Vidic NEMANSA instead of Nemanja last night. :kobe

Just pronounce it properly you idiots.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

bama










Makes me sad that we are far from fourth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I like some mispronunciations

like POOyol and biscuits


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Leave Sturridge alone, the five times signal is just the amount of Liverpool games he'll play before he decides he wants to play somewhere else.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I thought the 5 symbolised the number of wrong decisions hed made in the game


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Along with Sturridge, Joe cole and Torres have done the 5 times celebration

perhaps they should put up how many trophies they've won with liverpool combined


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

When did Joe Cole do it?

I know Gerrard has done it. At least he actually won one of the five though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Booker T has done it and he never even played for liverpool


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Joel said:


> When did Joe Cole do it?
> 
> I know Gerrard has done it. At least he actually won one of the five though.


did it getting off the team bus at old trafford a couple years back


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

In that case it could be a tribute to Booker T

If Daniel Sturridge does a spin-a-roonie next time he scores then we'll know for sure but if not then it's gotta be something else


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> did it getting off the team bus at old trafford a couple years back


:kenny Joe


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> edit: oh look, the best keeper ever to play in the premier league, Peter Schmeichel says the goal wasnt de Gea's fault, and that it was a brilliant save


Partly his fault, partly Rafael's. It was a good save but he pushed it back out into a dangerous area and Rafael should've been alert to it. 



WOOLCOCK said:


> I can see the Munich stuff being completely true, same way I wouldn't disbelieve anyone making a claim United fans were making Hillsbrough references today or in any game between the two sides. There's a minority of absolute cunts who feel the need to 'get one over' on the other team with these sort of songs/gestures, and after I saw a handful of United fans doing a mock conga crush at Anfield back in 2011 I've sort of given up expecting any game to pass off without a handful of mongs disgracing themselves.
> 
> No-one should go to a football game and never come back. Its a tragedy and there's enough songs to antagonise the other team without the constant need for those sorts of chants. Won't ever go away though which is a shame.


Pretty much. Wouldn't surprise me to hear that morons were making Munich references, just like i'm not surprised if wankers make Hillsborough references. 



Silent Alarm said:


> I never want to hear another Liverpool fan talking about Webb after today. Never.
> 
> Useless baldy cunt.


:kobe



Cookie Monster said:


> Does it bother anybody else the way this announcer says Cathorla instead of Cazorla? There's always a clever mong somewhere doing that.


Thats how you're meant to pronounce it tbh. 'Z' in spanish is pronounced like 'th'.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scousers setting off flares when they were losing was quite amusing and it was red so maybe it was a manc in disguise.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm a fan of flares/smoke bombs at games, provided you get sensible people handling them who know not to do something mind-numbingly stupid with them, i.e lobbing them on the pitch. Smoke bombs generally are more problematic especially with people who have asthma, as I recall one young lad at an FC game having brief issues with the lingering smoke and his Dad being pissed beyond belief.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sensible and football fans? hmmm not sure about that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fair point, though any experience I've had with them has passed off without incident (minus that one exception with the young lad). Always fun to see how nonschalant the stewarding is at non league games and especially the use of flares/smoke bombs compared to the Premier League. Chelsea fans are getting police dogs at the turnstiles for Swansea away in the League Cup after they had flares and bangers at Southampton away. FC meanwhile have never had anything close to sanctions from the relentless use of pyro (though it has died down to ensure no mither comes about with Bury as they still use the ground until the Moston stadium is finalised).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I liked the red flare

Gave the match an old school look


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:flair


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Fair point, though any experience I've had with them has passed off without incident (minus that one exception with the young lad). Always fun to see how nonschalant the stewarding is at non league games and especially the use of flares/smoke bombs compared to the Premier League. Chelsea fans are getting police dogs at the turnstiles for Swansea away in the League Cup after they had flares and bangers at Southampton away. FC meanwhile have never had anything close to sanctions from the relentless use of pyro (though it has died down to ensure no mither comes about with Bury as they still use the ground until the Moston stadium is finalised).


Police dogs at turnstiles? fuck me it's not a night in belfast it's a league cup game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Redead said:


> I like some mispronunciations
> 
> like POOyol and biscuits


What's the proper way to pronounce Puyol then? Because I've been calling him Pooyol with years.

And Rush, you know you've got Howard on the payroll :webb.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

it's almost pronounced 'pujol'.

not pooooyol.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Pujol?! :kobe

I'm sticking with Poooooooooooooooooooyol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What about Fabrice Fabregas?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

sesk fabreyas

never pronounce the letters the way they're spelt in spanish/catalan. never.

z are th, c's are s', etc etc


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Can't wait to be hammered at the Bridge. Great!


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



93.20 said:


> alan hansen calling kompany's tackle perfect is all i need to know that it was a brilliant tackle.
> 
> oh and enjoy ffp: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-plot-ruin-Premier-League--Martin-Samuel.html


FFP means a different thing to everybody. In some ways, it helps some clubs. In others, it can destroy their chances. But it would help the league. TV revenue should help a lot of clubs stay in the green, and with that, ticket prices and sponsorship, no club should really be in the red.

In the end, in my opinion, if FFP curbs the wages the players earn, and stops the ridiculous rates of inflation in the transfer market, its done its job. If clubs have to downsize, then thats their own issue. AC Milan & Inter Milan are doing that, and in a couple of years, they'll most likely be back at the very top. Downsizing in the Premier League is much more risky than downsizing in Italy, though. Clubs like Manchester City & Chelsea should be able to get away with asking players to lose 5-10% of their wages, though. Nothing excessive. In turn, should help them.

Or, they can just add more 'sponsorships', and their problems goes away. As long as it cuts the ridiculous wages the players earn, and stops the inflation of transfer prices.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Anybody know whether it's Jag-ee-el-ka or yag-yel-ka? Did I read that Jags himself has no idea why he became yagsyelka all of a sudden and his young children ask why they aren't called it correctly?

if that's true, what is it with commentators taking silly liberties with names?

Chris waddle calls him Jaglelka and when we beat Unitied on pens it was Jaglelka winning penlaty haha


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

oh god who remembers when Dirk Kuyt first joined the Premier League? The poor bloke must have had his name pronounced in 50 different ways, I remember when he was interviewed for Match of the Day about a month after he signed and the interviewer finally just asked him "OK how is it pronounced" and you could tell by Kuyt's face that he was completely fed up with the whole situation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

guidetti scores 9 minutes into his return :mark: :mark: :mark:

so happy for him


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Spanish people have terrible lisps. I'll stick to saying David Geeza :arry


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



haribo said:


> Spanish people have terrible lisps. I'll stick to saying David Geeza :arry


When I first heard it was pronounced "Weetha", I was like:










This shit is funny: http://translate.google.co.uk/#es/en/cazorla (Press the sound button bottom right of text box)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Seems like City fans had bother off of stewards and eventually police yesterday to remove banners held up questioning the ticket prices. The argument off of stewards being it was for the benefit of those behind the banner, even though it was prior to the game the banners were held up and it was hardly of monumental size. Couldn't be at all to do with fans questioning the decision of a club to charge such an obscene price for a game of football. No not at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

more like "will-shere it stop" 8*D


----------



## Heisenberg316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

apparently Chelski wants Stephane Mbia from QPR and Iago Aspas from Celta Vigo. What the fuck is wrong with them? With their budget they can sign some of the best players.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Aspas is a fine talent.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Heisenberg316 said:


> apparently Chelski wants Stephane Mbia from QPR and Iago Aspas from Celta Vigo. What the fuck is wrong with them? With their budget they can sign some of the best players.


Really don't like this attitude. Especially when it's from Chelsea fans. Every time Torres or Mikel have a bad game there is someone mouthing off about how we should just sign Falcao and Fellaini. 

Not every signing has to be big money. Some of the top clubs best and most reliable players have been relatively cheap: Cech - £7m, Vidic - £7m, Kompany £6m, Bale £7m etc


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Gervinho tearing it up at the ACON, the troll.

:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Seems like City fans had bother off of stewards and eventually police yesterday to remove banners held up questioning the ticket prices. The argument off of stewards being it was for the benefit of those behind the banner, even though it was prior to the game the banners were held up and it was hardly of monumental size. Couldn't be at all to do with fans questioning the decision of a club to charge such an obscene price for a game of football. No not at all.


It won't stop if they keep paying the ticket prices.

I know you've mentioned your reasons for not going to United games now, and I think the price was one of them? I've certainly got family who haven't renewed season tickets in recent years for that reason. City returned nearly 1000 tickets, I believe, for that game. I doubt I'd pay for a season ticket if I still lived up north. That's the only way that a difference is going to be made, unfortunately. The PL is too entrenched in greed from top to bottom now.

I'm starting to feel burnt out on football because of it now. When I was a kid I'd watch every minute of the sport I could. Now I watched United games, some international matches and that's about it. Haven't even watched MOTD in a while. I think that without the emotional connection to the club, I wouldn't watch top flight football anymore, honestly.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It won't stop if they keep paying the ticket prices.
> 
> I know you've mentioned your reasons for not going to United games now, and I think the price was one of them? I've certainly got family who haven't renewed season tickets in recent years for that reason. City returned nearly 1000 tickets, I believe, for that game. I doubt I'd pay for a season ticket if I still lived up north. That's the only way that a difference is going to be made, unfortunately. The PL is too entrenched in greed from top to bottom now.
> 
> I'm starting to feel burnt out on football because of it now. When I was a kid I'd watch every minute of the sport I could. Now I watched United games, some international matches and that's about it. Haven't even watched MOTD in a while. I think that without the emotional connection to the club, I wouldn't watch top flight football anymore, honestly.


Agreed on it only ending when fans stop paying the prices. City returning 900 tickets was a promising start, but I don't have faith in United or Chelsea to follow suit which essentially undermines the whole principle. Too many people either with the money to pay it or just not prepared to boycott.

Ticket prices are a big factor, though its more away from home that that problem really dominates. Average away ticket for a United fan is around £40-42 which for me is far too much. Blackburn going down was a blow as they, Bolton and Wigan were the cheapest away tickets every year. OT is dear in parts (away fans and south stand/north stand), but K Stand lower is around £29/30 which is more manageable. Main reason I don't go OT however is not wanting to pay the Glazers (personal stance), a lot of my mates who used to go knocking it on the head and only doing aways/random games and generally just not enjoying the average match compared to even 6 years back when it wasn't exactly great but still better than the last season I actively went.

I really don't have as much vested interest in football either. I'll watch games but largely in the background and I don't keep up to date at all generally with transfers/prospects apart from the really obvious and well known youngsters. I mainly just see football as a good day out with mates, a laugh and in the case of an away a chance to go to a new town/city for half a day and get a bit merry on ale. Winning and losing in the grand scheme of things really doesn't affect me as much as it might have done back in 2005/2006. My team will still be there next week and I'll just take it on a game by game basis.

I'll hopefully be back into FC games fairly regularly in the near future with some extra money to burn. Will probably look into a season ticket at the new ground in Moston whenever it gets around to finally being built.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Agreed on it only ending when fans stop paying the prices. City returning 900 tickets was a promising start, but I don't have faith in United or Chelsea to follow suit which essentially undermines the whole principle. Too many people either with the money to pay it or just not prepared to boycott.
> 
> Ticket prices are a big factor, though its more away from home that that problem really dominates. Average away ticket for a United fan is around £40-42 which for me is far too much. Blackburn going down was a blow as they, Bolton and Wigan were the cheapest away tickets every year. OT is dear in parts (away fans and south stand/north stand), but K Stand lower is around £29/30 which is more manageable. Main reason I don't go OT however is not wanting to pay the Glazers (personal stance), a lot of my mates who used to go knocking it on the head and only doing aways/random games and generally just not enjoying the average match compared to even 6 years back when it wasn't exactly great but still better than the last season I actively went.
> 
> I really don't have as much vested interest in football either. I'll watch games but largely in the background and I don't keep up to date at all generally with transfers/prospects apart from the really obvious and well known youngsters. I mainly just see football as a good day out with mates, a laugh and in the case of an away a chance to go to a new town/city for half a day and get a bit merry on ale. Winning and losing in the grand scheme of things really doesn't affect me as much as it might have done back in 2005/2006. My team will still be there next week and I'll just take it on a game by game basis.
> 
> I'll hopefully be back into FC games fairly regularly in the near future with some extra money to burn. Will probably look into a season ticket at the new ground in Moston whenever it gets around to finally being built.


I know exactly how you feel. Every year I'll have a conversation around October which will be the first time I'll find out about a summer transfer, whereas ten years ago I could have laid out every top flight move that year and most of the Championship signings, too. 

The problem with the boycott thing, at the big clubs anyway, is that those tickets will sell. Say Liverpool started asking £70 a ticket for the United game; even if every season ticket holder refused, they'd still sell a ton on general sale. When you start factoring in all the other away costs, it's just too much. The fans that come to Old Trafford every two weeks from London, Ireland etc have respect from me - the love you have to have for a club to do that consistently is admirable, people who haven't attended matches don't see the effort it takes.

The end of last season probably would have crushed me when I was younger, but the same evening I was in the pub joking about it with a blue mate. I can't envisage a time I'm not watching United games but the investment I have seems to be diminishing over time. Everything seems so serious now.

Good work supporting FC man, I've heard great things about the club. Fantastic supporter's atmosphere apparently.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Every year I'll have a conversation around October which will be the first time I'll find out about a summer transfer, whereas ten years ago I could have laid out every top flight move that year and most of the Championship signings, too.
> 
> The problem with the boycott thing, at the big clubs anyway, is that those tickets will sell. Say Liverpool started asking £70 a ticket for the United game; even if every season ticket holder refused, they'd still sell a ton on general sale. When you start factoring in all the other away costs, it's just too much. The fans that come to Old Trafford every two weeks from London, Ireland etc have respect from me - the love you have to have for a club to do that consistently is admirable, people who haven't attended matches don't see the effort it takes.
> 
> The end of last season probably would have crushed me when I was younger, but the same evening I was in the pub joking about it with a blue mate. I can't envisage a time I'm not watching United games but the investment I have seems to be diminishing over time. Everything seems so serious now.
> 
> Good work supporting FC man, I've heard great things about the club. Fantastic supporter's atmosphere apparently.


Aye I'm much the same. Everything feels so forced and manufactured now. Clubs try to stifle and control their fans into fitting their ideals and the whole thing just feels lacking in any passion. Most of the people you see on an average matchday barely look arsed and are either there because they've got nowt else on or just because 'its popular to follow football'. Does my head in tbh.

Ha, I was much the same at the end of last season. Was gutted for a good hour but aside from having final Uni exams to also revise for I just took it on the chin and had to accept we threw it away in the final games and just settled on turning it around next season. Too much in life to get perpetually frustrated and inconsolable after one game.

FC is a really unique and great model. Evolved from a purely 'lad' support into a mix of lads, families, men and women. All of 'em have a good time and get into the spirit of the game and its a great advert that families can sing/stand and actively contribute to an atmosphere, rather than just sitting in silence all game like a top flight game would have you believe. Its cheap, the fans are sound, mates are all there. Its pretty much perfection. Win/Lose/Draw there's always a laugh to be had and the fans just accept the team is there to be supported, not heckled, abused or forgotten when times are rough. If it weren't for them I'd probably be at OT Cricket Ground watching Lancashire/England.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's strange, I've got relatives that have been going to matches for 40 years, and now are at the stage where some mornings they'll just decide to give it a miss. It feels like the same club, but like the environments completely changed, I guess. Dread to think how it'll feel once Ferguson's gone.

It'd be refreshing to watch, and care about, a club where the important thing is the social aspect. Not which multi-millionaire player is signing/leaving/whatever, not which foreign owner spent the most money that window, not which steward can tell you to sit down quickest (assuming there's not too many of you/you're a fan of a traditional 'hard' club), and so on. Just having a laugh regardless of the result. Sounds like a pipedream as far as top flight football goes!

Looking at the German and English top flights, the gulf in how the game is fundamentally run is staggering.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's strange, I've got relatives that have been going to matches for 40 years, and now are at the stage where some mornings they'll just decide to give it a miss. It feels like the same club, but like the environments completely changed, I guess. Dread to think how it'll feel once Ferguson's gone.
> 
> It'd be refreshing to watch, and care about, a club where the important thing is the social aspect. Not which multi-millionaire player is signing/leaving/whatever, not which foreign owner spent the most money that window, not which steward can tell you to sit down quickest (assuming there's not too many of you/you're a fan of a traditional 'hard' club), and so on. Just having a laugh regardless of the result. Sounds like a pipedream as far as top flight football goes!
> 
> Looking at the German and English top flights, the gulf in how the game is fundamentally run is staggering.


Yep, it is weird but I know loads at various clubs who are either just continuing to go because its all they've grown up with or who are just using it to drink and have a laugh with their mates. Clubs these days are so focused on the business and PR aspect they're slowly alienating a generation of supporters who just want to have a bit of freedom and enjoy their football. They get enough rules and regulations in work and education, football should be the time and place where a gentleman can spend his saturday afternoons calling a referee a cunt and then go back to his job without uttering so much as a 'good god'.

That second paragraph is really what its all about mate. I went to a game and payed the full adult fare despite of £7 despite there being an available student concession for £2, the old woman on the turnstile actually thanked me and asked if it wasn't too much for me. Bless her soul. Its just a completely relaxed and almost unheard of attitude these days and it ensures you'd do well to actuall have a disappointing day. Plus I won't ever tire of switching ends at half time whenever they play at Stalybridge if Gigg Lane is out of commission. Seeing under 100 away fans going for a drink/piss and returning to find 1000s of FC in the end they were just in because they're attacking that end second half and having to move always cracks me up.

Germany is almost like a paradise. You can drink in full view of the pitch, clear segregation with everyone's wishes catered to, the clubs actually go out of their way to assist and support their fans in their actions and there's a strong community spirit and belief in ensuring the spirit and ethics of the game aren't tampered with.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Destiny said:


> bama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sad that we are far from fourth.


Typical Kopite bellend :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Yep, it is weird but I know loads at various clubs who are either just continuing to go because its all they've grown up with or who are just using it to drink and have a laugh with their mates. Clubs these days are so focused on the business and PR aspect they're slowly alienating a generation of supporters who just want to have a bit of freedom and enjoy their football. They get enough rules and regulations in work and education, football should be the time and place where a gentleman can spend his saturday afternoons calling a referee a cunt and then go back to his job without uttering so much as a 'good god'.
> 
> That second paragraph is really what its all about mate. I went to a game and payed the full adult fare despite of £7 despite there being an available student concession for £2, the old woman on the turnstile actually thanked me and asked if it wasn't too much for me. Bless her soul. Its just a completely relaxed and almost unheard of attitude these days and it ensures you'd do well to actuall have a disappointing day. Plus I won't ever tire of switching ends at half time whenever they play at Stalybridge if Gigg Lane is out of commission. Seeing under 100 away fans going for a drink/piss and returning to find 1000s of FC in the end they were just in because they're attacking that end second half and having to move always cracks me up.
> 
> Germany is almost like a paradise. You can drink in full view of the pitch, clear segregation with everyone's wishes catered to, the clubs actually go out of their way to assist and support their fans in their actions and there's a strong community spirit and belief in ensuring the spirit and ethics of the game aren't tampered with.


Man, that description actually sounds like going to a football game, not a Sky Presents: Barclays English Premier League match in association with blah blah blah... definitely going next time I'm visiting relatives up there, I'll give you a shout when I'm around and see if you're heading there too.

German football is almost unique in having a top flight league that protects the fans interests, which is sad. When you look at the price you'd pay to go and see a top Bundesliga club vs the amount you'd pay to see Arsenal, City, Chelsea, United.. it's not like the football itself justifies the gap. Actually considered Germany as a holiday destination the last few years just to catch a game or two and feel like I've enjoyed a day out at a match.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Typical Kopite bellend :lmao












Jelavic showing off Everton's number of European Cups 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sweet mate, definitely drop us a message if you're ever heading up and I'll do my best to show my face.

The German model really is just beautiful. When legislators tabled a motion which many thought would threaten standing (in hindsight it focused more on health and safety and mere regulations irrelevant to standing and prices) for December 12th, supports around Germany staged walkouts or silences up until the 12th minute and 12th second of the game. Dortmund for example actually helped with hiring volunteers to assist their fans in organising their action and even let them into the ground in the afternoon to plan their display. You just wouldn't get that sort of freedom or assistance from an English club (certainly not a top flight club) because the people in charge are now set on giving the fans what they think they want, whilst remaining oblivious to just how out of touch they are with the average working class fan.

German football really is just an invitation to have a beer or ten, have a laugh and take part in a long lasting experience. The English motto might as well be 'sit down, shut up, give us yer money and come back next year' for all the support and respect they extend to the fans.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The English game seems to be all about monetising passion now, and in the long run that'll be the exact thing that kills off the true fans. Imagine a league where every game is like Wembley, empty seats until the 55th minute because of the complimentary half time champage and h'ors d'oeuvre. The controversy over Arsenal's ticket prices on the weekend was much needed, but you know the top teams aren't going to be reducing what they charge any time soon. 

Still, getting to watch a player with the quality of Van Persie playing for your team every week - it ain't all bad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The English game seems to be all about monetising passion now, and in the long run that'll be the exact thing that kills off the true fans. Imagine a league where every game is like Wembley, empty seats until the 55th minute because of the complimentary half time champage and h'ors d'oeuvre. The controversy over Arsenal's ticket prices on the weekend was much needed, but you know the top teams aren't going to be reducing what they charge any time soon.
> 
> Still, getting to watch a player with the quality of Van Persie playing for your team every week - it ain't all bad.


I really can forsee more clubs forming in the model of FCUM and AFC Wimbledon in years to come. I know there's been talk between fans of a few clubs about breaking away, setting up a small non league club and just sacking off all the hassle and control that comes with being a premier league support. Don't get me started on some of the people who come to games. Leaving on 75 mins, staying in the hospitality area well into the second half, on their phones all game, barely rising out of their seat for a goal etc. Jesus christ. The top teams will very likely never drop their prices, mainly because the FA have the bollocks and resolve of a child and will happily remain mute on any discussion so long as the money keeps coming in and interest in football remains at an all time high.

They've moved on years ago from the hardcore fans. Today's generation is all about attracting the yuppies as Del Boy would call 'em. All money and no sense. Happy to pay mickey mouse prices because they haven't any perspective on what constitutes a fair price and have the money to pay whatever they're asked. In return they'll do as they're told, raid the club store for merchandise and provide a warm dependable seat for the club to make money off of year on year. 

I suppose so long as you have mates you can still make the most of a day, at least that's my motto anyway.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It does seem like for a very vocal section of any clubs support, they get dissatisfied when not winning and playing great football. Us, Arsenal, City etc. It's like it overshadows the whole day out, having a laugh, seeing friends, having a piss up and a singsong aspect. 

People leaving at 75/80 minutes is crazy, especially at OT. Something will nearly always happen in the last 5 minutes, I know they want to miss the traffic/busiest public transport times, but surely if you care enough to pay those prices, you can deal with getting home a little later. Pisstake really.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Its a huge pet peeve of mine frankly. You pay your money, you stay and clap your team off the pitch, win or lose. People who just leave early to get home for the drivel that awaits them on TV or just to get home 40 minutes later truly irritate me. If you have work the next morning and desperately need to make a train home then I can understand. But you know so many are just leaving for the wrong reasons. Its also getting beyond a joke now at OT. Its not a case of a few heading home, by the 88th minutes there are 000s of empty seats in the North Stand especially. Ridiculous.

Its the price of success. You get so many fans with different reasons for enjoying football. People who go for a laugh and to make an atmosphere, others who just love the game itself, others just attracted by success or good football etc. When you get a bigger club with a worldwide support and especially the age of the internet where every tom, dick and harry can voice their opinion its always bound to infuriate those who really don't care about whether their team should be signing the next brazilian wonderkid because his passing and dribbling stats exceed that of the best winger currently at the club etc.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The problem with the EPL is that it's all money driven. To clubs, football is seen as a business rather than a sport.

The EPL & it's teams could learn a thing or 2 from the Bundesliga


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



nazzac said:


> The problem with the EPL is that it's all money driven. To clubs, football is seen as a business rather than a sport.


:wenger


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Its a huge pet peeve of mine frankly. You pay your money, you stay and clap your team off the pitch, win or lose. People who just leave early to get home for the drivel that awaits them on TV or just to get home 40 minutes later truly irritate me. If you have work the next morning and desperately need to make a train home then I can understand. But you know so many are just leaving for the wrong reasons. Its also getting beyond a joke now at OT. Its not a case of a few heading home, by the 88th minutes there are 000s of empty seats in the North Stand especially. Ridiculous.
> 
> Its the price of success. You get so many fans with different reasons for enjoying football. People who go for a laugh and to make an atmosphere, others who just love the game itself, others just attracted by success or good football etc. When you get a bigger club with a worldwide support and especially the age of the internet where every tom, dick and harry can voice their opinion its always bound to infuriate those who really don't care about whether their team should be signing the next brazilian wonderkid because his passing and dribbling stats exceed that of the best winger currently at the club etc.


That's spot on, and you can never begrudge anyone who gets enjoyment from following a football team, regardless of where they're from. As long as the clubs cater to the match going fans, everything's great. Unfortunately we know that isn't the case.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Yup, does my head in about where you're from. If you're a fan who'll follow the team regardless of success, will make an effort to attend games wherever possible then you're a supporter. I've met Mancs who were terrible bores and infuriated me standing next to them at OT and seen Irish lads singing louder and leading an array of old school songs. So long as you've got a sound head and are fully committed to the team you support you shouldn't have to put up with any drivel from people about location. Its just a form of banter to try and get under someone's skin, especially if they follow a bigger club. No-one really cares if someone from Coventry follows Leyton Orient, because there's nothing to really latch onto there outside of the person following a non-local team.

Besides, being local doesn't necessarily make you a better class of supporter. I'm more biased in favour of people who actually go to games to actively support their team, i.e being loud and trying to get behind them whatever the score rather than moaning at every misplaced pass. I've seen local fans sit there showing little passion for their side whilst people around me will be making continuous noise and supporting the team regardless of the score. There's no definition of a true fan and it really does irk me how some people try to talk as if they're better than others. Especially when the same people will blatantly ignore their own team having out of town supporters, when they'll give flack to someone who supports another side not being from that area.

To quote Ian Brown: "Its not where you're from, but where you're at".


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

WOOLCOCK and NoGimmicksNeeded should have their own show, Saint and Greavsie-style.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> Jelavic showing off Everton's number of European Cups 8*D


Then why hasn't he got 1 finger raised for our European Cup Winners Cup then?

Dumbass.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i never got this leaving early deal

Youre 
1) youre wasting money 
2) not supporting the team

what the fuck is so important you have to be back so soon?

even if my team is losing (and believe me, some games over the last years had me questioning why the fuck im watching that crap) and even if the team seems lifeless, i cant imagine not watching till the last whistle. 

Now, there is probably an ocean of difference of watching on TV and at the stand, but I dont understand. What the fuck is so important that you have to leave midgame? Youve already set that time aside to watch the bloody team!

btw anyone seen the hamann/barton twitter feud?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It annoys me aswell i know it might be rich coming from myself while i'm watching it on TV but when i see droves of people leaving Old Trafford as early as the 85th minute maybe ealrier it really does annoy the fuck out of me, i mean people were doing it yesterday not as early but you could see people leaving well before the 94th minute against fucking liverpool.

Yeah Redead barton acting like a cunt again, sometimes well not sometimes but on the odd occasion i agree with him but he just goes about things the wrong way. It's all a bit rich coming from him who has beat up team mates, youth players and kids outside of mcdonalds, he thinks he's some super intelligent human being because he reads.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

anyone united fan than leaves before the whistle blows has to be retarded or just starting watching the game last week

dont they know how this club works? :fergie

Joey Barton beat a kid up at McDonalds? :lmao

I thought that was just a joke!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It might be but him and some of his chav pals assaulted some poor bugger outside mcdonalds :lol i think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Joey Barton put a ciggie in a kids eye, don't be surprised with anything that belled does.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Yup, does my head in about where you're from. If you're a fan who'll follow the team regardless of success, will make an effort to attend games wherever possible then you're a supporter. I've met Mancs who were terrible bores and infuriated me standing next to them at OT and seen Irish lads singing louder and leading an array of old school songs. So long as you've got a sound head and are fully committed to the team you support you shouldn't have to put up with any drivel from people about location. Its just a form of banter to try and get under someone's skin, especially if they follow a bigger club. No-one really cares if someone from Coventry follows Leyton Orient, because there's nothing to really latch onto there outside of the person following a non-local team.
> 
> Besides, being local doesn't necessarily make you a better class of supporter. I'm more biased in favour of people who actually go to games to actively support their team, i.e being loud and trying to get behind them whatever the score rather than moaning at every misplaced pass. I've seen local fans sit there showing little passion for their side whilst people around me will be making continuous noise and supporting the team regardless of the score. There's no definition of a true fan and it really does irk me how some people try to talk as if they're better than others. Especially when the same people will blatantly ignore their own team having out of town supporters, when they'll give flack to someone who supports another side not being from that area.
> 
> To quote Ian Brown: "Its not where you're from, but where you're at".


Definitely. It's also bizarre seeing people on forums who support a team on a different continent mocking clubs like United for OOT support. It's more like an easy way to 'banter' without actually considering the cost, financially and of time, of travelling to Manchester every other Saturday.

Like you say, if you get behind the team and have a good time doing it, I don't particularly care if you're from Salford or Southampton. 



Anark said:


> WOOLCOCK and NoGimmicksNeeded should have their own show, Saint and Greavsie-style.


:lmao

More like Statler and Waldorf. 2 hours of us complaining and agreeing probably wouldn't get the ratings in.










"Back in MY day..."


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is this man still getting a wage from city?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Then why hasn't he got 1 finger raised for our European Cup Winners Cup then?
> 
> Dumbass.


Because that's the European Cup Winners Cup and not the European Cup/Champions League. Probably.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Is this man still getting a wage from city?


30k a week for another one and a half years isnt it


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Classic stuff. Looks like he's just given up. Good pro.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wasn't he at Leeds last? It's amazing how he ended up. When he first came out he reminded me of Gerrard more thn any other player I've seen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

actually not sure when his contract is up, on all the newspaper articles it says he signed a 5 year contract in 2009, so that would put it at 2014, but seems city fans are saying his contract is up in june, so im not sure


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Took me a few seconds to realise who it was, what has happened to him fpalm and i can't believe he's still getting that much off them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Because that's the *European Cup* Winners Cup and not the European Cup/Champions League. Probably.


Derp.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



> *The linesman who encouraged Manchester City players to go over and see the away fans at Arsenal because they had 'paid 62 quid' has been taken off the programme for the FA Cup replay between West Bromwich Albion and Queens Park Rangers.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...R-v-West-Brom-match--VIDEO.html#ixzz2HzlvwPUQ
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


:lions


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So sad seeing MJ like that. You can see the depletion in his smile, the lad just couldn't catch a break if it was handed to him on a plate. Seemed really promising as a youngster (touted as the next Gerrard at one stage). We should have taken Newcastle's offer for him in 07.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So does Johnson really love food or does he love the booze aswell?

He should make a series of youtube videos to prove how fit he is, i'm sure it's never been done.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> He should make a series of youtube videos to prove how fit he is, i'm sure it's never been done.


So that city can sign him again?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> So does Johnson really love food or does he love the booze aswell?
> 
> He should make a series of youtube videos to prove how fit he is, i'm sure it's never been done.


been done twice for drink driving


----------



## Jordo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



T-C said:


> Is this man still getting a wage from city?


Who is it?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michael Johnson.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

nope no idea who it is


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is that Michael Johnson?

Fuck sake.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*Don't even get me started on "fans" leaving before the end of matches. It's the bottom worst. North Stand at OT is dreadful for it. Even the Newcastle match on Boxing Day there were some leaving with 10 minutes left in THAT game and the stand I was in started emptying as soon as we scored. I don't see how that extra 5 minutes really makes any difference either. Maybe if you've got a train to catch and it's the last train but that's barely ever the reason for leaving early. It's not even that difficult getting away from OT either. We always park on the cricket ground and get away pretty easily even with the traffic.

As for the ticket prices, that wont change for a very long time. Demand exceeds supply so price keeps going up. It's simple business really. From that point of view I can't really blame clubs that much. People will pay the prices so as business men why wouldn't they charge higher prices when people will pay at that price. City sending 1000 or whatever number of tickets back is encouraging but they're were still a fair amount who paid the prices. Away tickets might get something done if fans keep boycotting away tickets at prices like that but if those types of fans boycott home matches then there's always a fan who's probably less of a supporter who will pay the inflated ticket price and until every set of fan starts boycotting ticket prices then they'll keep rising for as long as clubs can get away with it.

What I do is just pay the price for a 16-17 and get in with that ticket. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Agreed pretty much Seabs. I hate the fact clubs charge so much knowing full well there's very little to no chance it will bite them in the arse, but as long as fans make it clear they won't be put off by the price I can't exactly have a go at businessmen refusing to make more money just be more moral and give a little back to the fans. Sad times but it was coming ever since 1996 when football became hugely mainstream again and gradually a new generation of supporters came about.

OT generally isn't too hard to get out of, though it varies depending on your mode of transport. Obviously if you're getting the train you just hang out in the East/South tunnel where they have a private train going back to the city centre, as opposed to walking back down Warwick Road to the Old Trafford metrolink where you'll be waiting a good 30 minutes plus for a tram. I generally used to walk past Sam Platts and get the Salford Quays metro back into the centre. Was never as busy as the Old Trafford metrolink that everyone used and was always back in time for the last train home if it was midweek.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michael Johnsons contract ends this season and I've heard it was terminated a while back anyway


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You'd like to think that the prtest over tickets would annoy Arsenal and they'd do something about their prices but i'm sure they don't care. They would take a third of the tickets back while making the other 2/3 pay ridiculous prices.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

jesus Michael Johnson :lmao

Fat fuck. Does he even care anymore?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Michael Johnson went from looking 14 years old to 40 years old in about 4 years. Wow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Renegade™;12664714 said:


> jesus Michael Johnson :lmao
> 
> Fat fuck. Does he even care anymore?


he stopped caring in about 2010. doesnt train with us anymore (obviously), don't think he did after he came back from leicester either. went on about him about 20 pages ago, terrible attitude + getting on the drink while having some pretty bad injuries = that.

so many footballers would love to have had the natural talent he did. instead he preferred the bottom of a schooner.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i liked this in the guardian about the difference between players



> Lee Sharpe tells a story, going back to his days at Manchester United, of sitting in the canteen one day and hearing a dull, repetitive thud outside. Eventually he went out to investigate and was bemused to find Gary Neville, on his own, throwing a ball against the gym wall. "As hard as he could, over and over again," Sharpe recalls. "Practising long throws, Gary Neville's idea of fun."
> 
> Not quite. This was not Neville's idea of fun, more the realisation of what he had to do to make the best of himself. Another time, Sharpe remembers Neville abandoning a night out after his team-mates suggested they went to a nightclub. "He said he didn't like nightclubs. 'Sorry,' I said. 'Run that past me again, Gary. You don't like nightclubs? In nightclubs there's beer, decent music, women, what exactly is there not to like?' But he was insistent: 'No, I don't like nightclubs, they're not my scene.' And off he toddled."
> 
> It is easy to mock, or patronise, but only if you want to overlook the fact it was this form of dedication that helped Neville make almost 600 appearances for the club, as well as winning 85 England caps. In football, as Neville always appreciated, it needs more than just talent to sustain a career at the top. Sharpe had a different outlook and, without wishing to be cruel, his Wikipedia page now describes him as "best known for appearing in Celebrity Love Island". Or consider what has happened to Michael Johnson and, specifically, where he was supposed to be at this point in his life and what, in reality, has come of him now we are rubbernecking at what's left of his career.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

to be fair neville never had injuries similar to what johnson has had when he was just a kid. it would be much easier to get your head turned when you're not doing what you love consistently. what you've quoted is correct in general, but from what i've read johnson's only gone 'off the rails' when he started regularly missing football.

and that's the only thing i'll say in his defence. i can't imagine how hard it would've been for a kid to go through the injuries he's had. it's just annoying to see it happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/15/michael-johnson-released-manchester-city?CMP=twt_gu

basically what i said a couple of months ago. and that's the end of that.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

So, he wasn't even training with City but still picking up his ridiculous wages? How does that work? Surely he was in breach of his contract so they could cut him loose? He looks like a rugby player in 2013. 

This screams out to me as poor man management of a young lad who suffered the highest football can offer and the lowest it could offer. People talking about his injuries causing this are probably right, but it shouldn't have happened. There have been young players before who have suffered with terrible injuries and came back from them for better or worse and never to the extreme of Johnson. Just as examples, Johnson left Everton as a kid and blasted through City then suffered a couple of bad injuries and this is him half a decade later, compared to Ross Barkley who broke his leg when he was younger than Johnson with his injuries and I believe is being managed and helped back to complete fitness in the right way. Just looking at an extreme example, Jack Rodwell has suffered some pretty bad injuries in his youth as well as when he became a first team regular at Everton, and it's crazy to think that this could be him in 3 years time.

I just can't shake the thought that Johnson wasn't given the right management at the time all of this began, which he should have given his prospects.

Anybody know where he's been the last year? I've read he'd gone on loan to Leicester in 2011 but came back injured in January 2012. What happened since then? Did City lose interest in him and just let him sit out his contract until that picture came out and were forced to take action, or what? Surely a team of Manchester City's standing in 2013 have the responsibility and powers necessary to take someone like this by the scruff of the neck and help them gain motivation and positivity again? From what I'm reading the lad has hit rock bottom, but was still a City player until recently. Is that right?

All of this may just be a bad picture of a bad situation, he always seemed like a lad who likes the big time but the picture could be a bad one and everything else an exaggeration but interesting to see how he ended up there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-artic...rnational-football-returns-to-stamford-bridge

Wow. Never thought I'd ever see an international being played at the Bridge. Obviously done to get Neymar used to his future home :jordan


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Surely a team of Manchester City's standing in 2013 have the responsibility and powers necessary to take someone like this by the scruff of the neck and help them gain motivation and positivity again? From what I'm reading the lad has hit rock bottom, but was still a City player until recently. Is that right?


You can make a player a better athlete and develop his technical skills but you can do nothing about his mental strength. He just didn't want it badly enough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

holy shit

kompany's card overturned according to ian ladyman

im in shock

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ester-City-defenders-red-card-overturned.html



> Vincent Kompany has won his appeal against the sending off at Arsenal on Sunday.
> 
> The red card has been rescinded by the Football Association.
> 
> An official statement read: “An Independent Regulatory Commission has today upheld a claim of wrongful dismissal regarding Manchester City’s Vincent Kompany.
> 
> “The player was dismissed for serious foul play during his side’s match against Arsenal on Sunday 13 January 2013.
> 
> “As a result, Kompany’s three-match suspension has been withdrawn with immediate effect.”
> 
> The City skipper was dismissed in the 77th minute of the 2-0 win over Arsenal for a tackle on Jack Wilshere.
> 
> The appeal victory means the defender will be available for the Blues’ league match against Fulham on Saturday.


suck ittttt


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It was always going to be overturned, it was never a red. Just like Huddlestones earlier in the season.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The linesmen who made the £62 comment has been replaced in his FA cup match. Hope he isn't being internally punished.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...y-fans-stood-down-for-FA-Cup-third-round.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Seems like Johnson's family and friends give zero fucks aswell since he was still making money off city, surely a family member or a mate would give him a kick up the ass.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



BANKSY said:


> The linesmen who made the £62 comment has been replaced in his FA cup match. Hope he isn't being internally punished.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...y-fans-stood-down-for-FA-Cup-third-round.html


'Kin hell, you'd get more freedom to speak your mind in communism than you would with this FA. He expressed it in a perfectly civil manner without slandering Arsenal or any player, it was an off hand comment that was only picked up because of the cameraman, and he's now replaced for an upcoming game. Bloke's done nothing wrong and is somehow being punished because he'd dare make out that paying £62 deserves some much needed recognition.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Deserves to be punished for being a cheeky bastard :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I don't understand the FA's Point of View from this at all, then again I just plain don't understand the FA at all, they often complain about a shortage of Referee's at Grassroots but they hand out punishments to Ref's for essentially saying "Go over there and thank your own fans"

After every game I referee I always go over to both teams and congratulate/compliment each team and certain individuals but I'm not even sure if that is allowed


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> It was always going to be overturned, it was never a red. Just like Huddlestones earlier in the season.


Agreed.

The whole world knew it was wrong and was going to be overturned.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Another great prediction from Snrub on the Kompany ban. He's on fire.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

and long may it continue


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

If real Madrid win tonight their next 5 games will be

Barca, Man U, Barca, Man U, Barca


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If real Madrid win tonight their *next 5 games* will be
> 
> Barca, Man U, Barca, Man U, Barca


:kobe


lol at them playing Valencia 3 times in a row.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If real Madrid win tonight their next 5 games will be
> 
> Barca, Man U, Barca, Man U, Barca


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If real Madrid win tonight their next 5 games will be
> 
> Barca, Man U, Barca, Man U, Barca


*Copa Del Ray is 2 legs and Barca still need to get through too. They play Malaga back to back and Real play Valencia back to back to back. *


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Seabs said:


> *Copa Del Ray is 2 legs and Barca still need to get through too. They play Malaga back to back and Real play Valencia back to back to back. *


My bad...The source was another forum


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

*:redknapp*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Former Red Sox boss speaking about about the Red Sox and liverpool owners 



> “They told us we didn’t have any marketable players, that we needed some sizzle. We need some sexy guys,


hey i guess we know why these guys were brought in

























sexy bastards :lelbron


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

^^^ Guess we sent our most marketable player out on loan then









Dat Andy


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Big Andeh's a sexier Harry Styles.












What in the world


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:hart

Very BRAVE of Hart to step out like that


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I guess Joe Hart doesn't mind being spotted out in public, am I right guys? Eh?.......Guys?




















:hesk2


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



DwayneAustin said:


> I guess Joe Hart doesn't mind being spotted out in public, am I right guys? Eh?.......Guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Sorry i thought this was footy talk, it seems i stepped into a gay bar :cashley.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...in-frankly-hilarious-Twitter-altercation.html

Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'm surprised Kompany's ban was overturned. Don't get me wrong, I know it was the right call by the review committee, and I know it wasn't a red card, but it was definitely a yellow card, and when there's a bit of dubiousness about the situation, the FA just back up the referee like a bunch of twats. I hope this signals a change in that respect, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I read about the Barton and Hamann hing, and of course Barton went OTT but what I couldn't stand was the way Didi was treated like a saint by some people. It takes two to tango and even if Barton was saying ridiculous stuff, people are acting like Hamann wasn't antagonizing him.

This is the same Didi Hamann that threw his moneys worth into the Ballotelli/Mancini trainging ground stuff by saying it doesn't happen, only to have hundreds of pros tweet him about it happening and how he must be living in a dream world. 

I've read a few reports on his and Bartons war of words so to speak, and they all say how much of a cock Barton is, but Didi and his antagonizing deserve something said about it. That, and who's to say the facts Barton was saying were true or false? 

Joey Barton is the only person who can get stick for trying to better himself as well. He has dipped into and began learning about philosophy and the like, and people go on about it. I say fair play to the lad for at least showing an interest in something like that.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That journalist is such a twat.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cliffy Byro said:


> That journalist is such a twat.


Definitely seems a bit pompous. 

Also don't see how he is getting paid for that article.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Guessing the team will be something like this tonight

de gea

rafael jones smalling buttner

valencia scholes anderson nani

rooney hernandez​

would be nice to give rafael a rest, but i cant see it


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> Guessing the team will be something like this tonight
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael jones evans buttner
> 
> valencia scholes anderson nani
> 
> rooney hernandez​
> 
> would be nice to give rafael a rest, but i cant see it


Assuming Evans is fit, might see Smalling come in and Jones for Rafael.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Anark said:


> Assuming Evans is fit, might see Smalling come in and Jones for Rafael.


nah fergie has told MUTV that he isnt going to risk evans, said he might be back on sunday


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

but you put him in your team :hayden3

i presume you meant rioferdy5


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fuuuuuuuck meant smalling, edited it, then i didnt read anark's reply properly


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Is :rvp playing? If not, who shall save you this time?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Is :rvp playing? If not, who shall save you this time?


They'll probably throw in a 16 year old and he'll score in the last seconds of the match to have ManU advance to the next round.

:torres


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd give Ramsey a start over Cazorla tonight, Cazorla needs a rest and Ramsey has had some quality cameo appearances as of late.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hopefully if it is jones/smalling they deal with the hoofing tactic well and cole's strength, ando/scholes could be a worry but if rooney plays he'll fill in the gap's you'd expect, good to see nani back and for the 1000000th time valencia hit some form lad.

Also please :rvp on the bench again just incase.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hey Suarez says he doesnt cheat, he just 'invents fouls'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Manchester-United-control-English-media.html


and 



> 'I have my conscience clean. But as I have said: Manchester United controls the media, they are powerful and the media will always help them.


:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Even their players and managers by into the deluded and paranoid fan mentality.

:fergie.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I'd invent a foul too if Stoke players were getting away with stamping me in the chest :suarez1



> 'I have my conscience clean. But as I have said: Manchester United controls the media, they are powerful and the media will always help them.


Clever fellow :suarez1 :fergie :lions


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

He makes a lot of good points, but he also says some silly things too. At any rate, #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Apparently Sandro has done his ACL.

Well there's Man Utds all 3 points on Sunday.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

That Ferguson has a lot of cronies who do what he says? I believe that fully. Actually I don't know if he influences them or they just want to be near him because he's successful. Mix of the two.

Fuck all to do with United as a club but Ferguson has spent nearly three decades getting people on his side and has utilisted them throughly. An example is that fat headed bellend Allardyce in the 08/09 season. Beyond. The. Pale.

Then there's the "He should remember who helped him" remarks about Pardew when he had the nerve to moan about Ferguson's ranting and screaming. Said more about him than any amount of ranting could.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently Sandro has done his ACL.
> 
> Well there's Man Utds all 3 points on Sunday.



Dembele and Parker? still a very good CM plus you have bale.

Arseache i agree fergie has alot of friends within football but alot the media hate him/united but journos are cunts anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ferguson is one of the most respected men in all of football.

Suarez is hated world wide for being a horrible little gobshite. 

Bucktooth racist should fuck off before FERGIE buries him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dembele and Parker? still a very good CM plus you have bale.
> 
> Arseache i agree fergie has alot of friends within football but alot the media hate him/united but journos a cunts anyway.


Yeah, I think Parker is a good replacement but I just don't know, he's no Sandro. Him and Dembele were forming a superb partnership together and it's such a shame he's injured now.

Hopefully Parker/Dembele are even half as good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

hey if you've managed in england this long, and been this successful its no surprise you are going to have a few friends. Of course other managers would rather been on the good side of the best manager of all time.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dembele and Parker? still a very good CM plus you have bale.
> 
> Arseache i agree fergie has alot of friends within football but alot the media hate him/united but journos a cunts anyway.


There are some like that Oliver Holt who openly go against him in order to look all free and independent but they're a gang of bellends at the end of the day too. I remember a few years ago when Mourinho was here and Chelsea dominated the league for two seasons the press seemed to turn against Ferguson a bit. Not loads, just a bit more than usual, questioning his age etc. Soon changed their tune once Mourinho fucked off. They just suck the cock of whoever is successful. I hate 99.9% of sports journalists (glorified gossip columnists most of them). Tim Vickery and one or two others are the only exceptions.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Suarez is hated *world wide* for being a horrible little gobshite.


Naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

A lot of journalists are kind to Fergie so they don't get banned from dem press conferences and miss all dem scoops :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Hated all over the UK.

Hated in Africa for cheating Ghana of a spot in the semi finals of the World Cup.

You'd be surprised how quickly his reputation has spreaded around the globe from his antics here alone.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Hated all over the UK.
> 
> Hated in Africa for cheating Ghana of a spot in the semi finals of the World Cup.
> 
> You'd be surprised how quickly his reputation has spreaded around the globe from his antics here alone.


He's hated in the UK. I'll give you that.

I have no idea what his reputation is in Africa. I'm sure he isn't held in the highest of regards but hated? I haven't seen anything that would suggest that. His charity work over there might give him some green rep.

Around the world there is (or was at the time) a lot of sympathy for him because of the blatant fit up the whole Evra case was. Loads of articles from around the world at the time of the realase of the 'report' point to that. He's seen as a victim of the FA trying to show up Blatter. Which is true.

But we'll be here all day on this and get nowhere again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Around the world there is (or was at the time) a lot of sympathy for him because of the blatant fit up the whole Evra case was.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Craig Bellamy does the most charity work I've ever seen from a professional athlete, doesn't make him any less of a gobshite who nobody likes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Not this shit again, did he or did he not admit to saying what he did?

Why even bring up the evra incident? i know liverpool love history and all that but fuck me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not this shit again, did he or did he not admit to saying what he did?


I can just imagine if Suares posted on here.



Random WF Poster called Evra said:


> WHY DIDDA YOU RED REP ME





Suarez said:


> Because you are black





Evra said:


> Red rep me again, I'm going to punch you





Assache Kid said:


> BAN EVRA


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Oh the Suarez/Evra debate again. At the time of it happening, I was initially on Suarez' side, as I was under the impression that all Suarez had done was use a Spanish word 'Negrito', which is not an offensive term in of itself, however I actually read a lot of the document the FA released after making their decision, and I have to say that the FA made the right call. Based on testimony of various people (including both Kuyt and Comolli, Liverpool employees at the time), Suarez actually used much harsher words than simply calling Evra 'negrito'. There was even suggestion that the phrase 'because you are black' was thrown in there. So I don't really know how anyone can defend Suarez on that one.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



ROUSEY said:


> Craig Bellamy does the most charity work I've ever seen from a professional athlete, doesn't make him any less of a gobshite who nobody likes.


Yeah in England. I doubt they hate him world wide.



WWE_TNA said:


> Not this shit again, did he or did he not admit to saying what he did?
> 
> Why even bring up the evra incident? i know liverpool love history and all that but fuck me.


Well no he didn't admit to it he admitted to saying something non-racist in a calm manner. Something which the FA accepted as not being racist in the manner Suarez claimed he said it.

And I brought up the Evra incident because there was, from various places, some sympathy for Suarez from outside of England after the report. We were talking about Suarez's reputation world wide which it would seem I think is healthier than Mozza seems to think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Yeah in England. I doubt they hate him world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Well no he didn't admit to it he admitted to saying something non-racist in a calm manner. Something which the FA accepted as not being racist in the manner Suarez claimed he said it.
> 
> And I brought up the Evra incident because there was, from various places, some sympathy for Suarez from outside of England after the report. We were talking about Suarez's reputation world wide which it would seem I think is healthier than Mozza seems to think.


Because nobody knows him world wide.

Ay, white boy, shut up thunder cunt.

I can get away with this because I typed it in a calm and peaceful manner, from our lord and saviour the racist BNP supporting TAK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The sympathy probably came from spain, italy and various south american places which would not suprise me, hell i think people in arkansas were on the side of suarez.

Anyway i cba with it he got off lighlty same with the big man.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ba starts. Good boy, Rafa.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I dont know where liverpool fans got the idea that suarez said 'negrito', suarez even admits he says '*****'


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wait chelsea play tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait chelsea play tonight?


It is there game in hand.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Thought it was 2nd leg for a moment.

Southampton that should be fun.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Bananas said:


> Oh the Suarez/Evra debate again. At the time of it happening, I was initially on Suarez' side, as I was under the impression that all Suarez had done was use a Spanish word 'Negrito', which is not an offensive term in of itself, however I actually read a lot of the document the FA released after making their decision, and I have to say that the FA made the right call. Based on testimony of various people (including both Kuyt and Comolli, Liverpool employees at the time), Suarez actually used much harsher words than simply calling Evra 'negrito'. There was even suggestion that the phrase 'because you are black' was thrown in there. So I don't really know how anyone can defend Suarez on that one.


I want to make one thing clear. I'm not defending Suarez here, I'm not saying what he said is OK. What I believe is that he never said any of those things, that the 'evidence' was hand picked by the FA who made judgement calls against Suarez to enable them to find him 'probably guilty' and the whole situation was a farce from start to finish. That's what I'm getting at. I'm not "defending racism" as we were accused of doing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Best thing to come from it all was seeing kenny in that t-shirt.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> I dont know where liverpool fans got the idea that suarez said 'negrito', suarez even admits he says '*****'


Yes, which can be a used in a friendly fashion.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



WWE_TNA said:


> Best thing to come from it all was seeing kenny in that t-shirt.


He looked like an arl lady lost in a supermarket. The rumours of him having alzheimer's never seemed to be so true :lmao



The Arseache Kid said:


> Yes, which can be a used in a friendly fashion.


Evra:Why did you kick me?
Suarez:Because you're black.
Evra: say it to me again, I’m going to punch you.
Suarez: I don't speak to blacks

DAT FRIENDLY SUPPORTING BANTER


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> I want to make one thing clear. I'm not defending Suarez here, I'm not saying what he said is OK. What I believe is that he never said any of those things, that the 'evidence' was hand picked by the FA who made judgement calls against Suarez to enable them to find him 'probably guilty' and the whole situation was a farce from start to finish. That's what I'm getting at. I'm not "defending racism" as we were accused of doing.


read the report, liverpool witnesses were unreliable. Kuyt even said Evra said to the referee 'you're only booking me because im black', you'd think the referee would remember something like that.

Also suarez claims that it was a friendly conversation was not backed up by the video evidence.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

United team



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Smalling, Jones, Buttner, Valencia, Anderson, Giggs, Nani, Hernandez, Rooney
> Amos, Ferdinand, Carrick, Welbeck, Van Persie, Scholes, Kagawa


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> read the report, liverpool witnesses were unreliable. Kuyt even said Evra said to the referee 'you're only booking me because im black', you'd think the referee would remember something like that.
> 
> Also suarez claims that it was a friendly conversation was not backed up by the video evidence.


The video evidence is unlcear (as stated in the report) except for one section when both Evra and Suarez head towards the ref. The accusation was that the abuse happened before then. Everything Suarez said happened in that exchange (which was basically just arm gestures) was verified despite him not being able to watch video footage of the incident (but Evra being allowed to).

Marriner could not fully recall the initial accusation made by Evra so his memory isn't infallible.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Kenny only made them t-shirts so he could sell some merch and recoup some of that Andy Carroll money :cena3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I see Wengers zip is still broken :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Ando/giggs :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> The video evidence is unlcear (as stated in the report) except for one section when both Evra and Suarez head towards the ref. The accusation was that the abuse happened before then. Everything Suarez said happened in that exchange (which was basically just arm gestures) was verified despite him not being able to watch video footage of the incident (but Evra being allowed to).
> 
> Marriner could not fully recall the initial accusation made by Evra so his memory isn't infallible.


you'd think marriner would remember something said that strongly



and 



> The impression created by these inconsistencies was that Mr Suarez’s evidence was not, on the whole, reliable. He had put forward an interpretation of events which was inconsistent with the contemporaneous video evidence. He had changed his account in a number of important respects without satisfactory explanation.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> There are some like that Oliver Holt who openly go against him in order to look all free and independent but they're a gang of bellends at the end of the day too. I remember a few years ago when Mourinho was here and Chelsea dominated the league for two seasons the press seemed to turn against Ferguson a bit. Not loads, just a bit more than usual, questioning his age etc. Soon changed their tune once Mourinho fucked off. They just suck the cock of whoever is successful. I hate 99.9% of sports journalists (glorified gossip columnists most of them). Tim Vickery and one or two others are the only exceptions.


Bryan Reade is the worst.

Pool fan who constantly talks shit in his collumn about how Fergie is a huge bully & how Liverpool are the GOAT club.

Should've been sacked years ago.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> you'd think marriner would remember something said that strongly


You would but then you would expect him to remember Evra making the inital claims of abuse. Having said that I can accept that Kuyt may have been wrong and misheard him. I think (the bloody reports been taken down) Evra claimed he said "He called me Black" or something similar so Kuyt may easily have misheard that. The reports reason for dismissing Kuyts accusation though was scandalous. It basically said that Evra would never had said that because if he did he would get in trouble. Oh, sound then, glad that's cleared up.



> The impression created by these inconsistencies was that Mr Suarez’s evidence was not, on the whole, reliable. He had put forward an interpretation of events which was inconsistent with the contemporaneous video evidence. He had changed his account in a number of important respects without satisfactory explanation.


He changed his account to claim it was concilatorial what he was saying. He also got the timing of things wrong on one or two occasions. Perhaps if he had been able to see the video footage like Evra he wouldn't have made these mistakes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Bryan Reade is the worst.
> 
> Pool fan who constantly talks shit in his collumn about how Fergie is a huge bully & how Liverpool are the GOAT club.
> 
> Should've been sacked years ago.


My personal most hated is Daniel Taylor in The Guardian. Hates Liverpool and will go to ridiculous lengths to try and smear some shit about us. Once he lurked on a forum I used to go on and after somebody made a joke about lynching Gary Neville (it was before the '06 FA Cup game when he had ran 60 yards to celebrate in front of Liverpool fans a few weeks before) he actually put it in a column of his as if it was serious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Damn The Emirates looks about 40% full!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

BA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shitstain Torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ROOOOONEY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Surely this spells the end for Torres.

Ba has done more in 2 weeks than Lady Boy's last 3 seasons.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Man U with dem Fifa-esque Goals.



ROUSEY said:


> Surely this spells the end for Torres.
> 
> Ba has done more in 2 weeks than Lady Boy's last 3 seasons.


End Of Torres?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

As far as the Evra/Suarez thing went, if you want people to take your word, it'd be helpful if 3 (IIRC) people at the club didn't change stories/create inconsistencies/get pulled up on half truths etc. If one persons story remains the same and supports their on field reaction, and the others constantly shifts, why would you give the latter the benefit of the doubt?

Rooney/Hernandez is such a great partnership at its best and it isn't first choice. That's a great position to be in.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Was that Man Utd goal offside?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Eden Hazard makes it 2-0 for Chelsea.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

You can hear a pin drop at Old Trafford tonight.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hazard's left foot is quite wonderful. His three best goals for Chelsea have all been on his non-dominant side.

Regardless of this result, I will give Benitez credit for starting Ba over Torres tonight. Hopefully it continues on the weekend.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was that Man Utd goal offside?


The replay seemed to show level. Maybe half of Hernandez' foot was ahead of the defence, but nothing that you'd look at and call a bad decision.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was that Man Utd goal offside?


Looked level but from the camera angles that I've seen it from it's hard to come to a certain conclusion.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was that Man Utd goal offside?


no, andy townsend seemed to be hoping with every replay it would be, buy it wasnt


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Fair enough. I only saw it at speed and it looked off, I haven't seen a replay but I will take your words for it. Can't see much for West Ham today anyway with the absentees they have.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*










:lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> ROOOOONEY


You mean ANDERSOOOOOON!



Cookie Monster said:


> Was that Man Utd goal offside?


His head might have been, but his feet looked onside when they did that line across the pitch effect thing on the replay.

It's also Old Trafford, so Old Trafford rules are in effect. If he had strayed offside then it should have been a penalty and three of their defenders sent off.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Hazards volley was :mark: worthy


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lol


He looks like some grumpy little kid :lol:


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> As far as the Evra/Suarez thing went, if you want people to take your word, it'd be helpful if 3 (IIRC) people at the club didn't change stories/create inconsistencies/get pulled up on half truths etc. If one persons story remains the same and supports their on field reaction, and the others constantly shifts, why would you give the latter the benefit of the doubt?


Only really Comolli's account was inconsistant but he admitted not fully understanding Suarez's Spanish having learnt 'classical Spanish'. Dalglish was accused of trying to cloud Dowd's judgement because he asked "Hadn't he done this before?" about Evra and abuse accusations. Evra hadn't which the report pointed out. It did not point out however that Evra was found to have given unreliable and inconsistant evidence in an invesitigation into abuse (the Chelsea groundsman one if I remember correctly). This is was Dalglish was referring to. It also shows how Evra had a prior understanding of how the investigation would take place.

Evra's account didn't remain the same but changed several times. At the time and on the pitch he only claimed to have been abused once (and several witness statements agree Evra only made an accusation once). Then afterwards in the interview he claimed he had been abused 10 times. Then this was reduced during the actual investiagtion to around five times. There was also inconsistancy with what he claimed Suarez actually said going from 'n****r' to 'black'. Evra was not consistant at all but with everything the FA came down on his side.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This game really needs Michu.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

i wonder if wenger refuses to sell that jacket until he can do so at a profit


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

What a pass from Ando.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

The guy on Gillette Soccer Special talking about the great defense splitting pass from Ryan Giggs for the goal.

Not even shocked. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

UNLEASH THE MICHU


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Walcott has been the pits in this game. Absolutely awful.

Oh shit here's Michu. Business just picked up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> There was also inconsistancy with what he claimed Suarez actually said going from 'n****r' to 'black'.


no the report says evra thought '*****' was the equivalent of that, he was later told and he accepted that it meant black

also Comolli was not the only one inconsistent



> Suarez initially claimed that he pinched Evra on the arm to “defuse the situation”. When he was cross examined, he admitted this was not true.
> 
> Dalglish claimed that Suarez had been “taunted” by Evra, suggesting that Suarez’s response of “you are black” was following Evra saying “you are South American.” If this was true, Suarez wasn’t using the word “*****” in a friendly way at all, rather as an insult. Regardless, Suarez confirmed that being called “South American” was not an insult.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wilshere is a different class.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Only really Comolli's account was inconsistant but he admitted not fully understanding Suarez's Spanish having learnt 'classical Spanish'. Dalglish was accused of trying to cloud Dowd's judgement because he asked "Hadn't he done this before?" about Evra and abuse accusations. Evra hadn't which the report pointed out. It did not point out however that Evra was found to have given unreliable and inconsistant evidence in an invesitigation into abuse (the Chelsea groundsman one if I remember correctly). This is was Dalglish was referring to. It also shows how Evra had a prior understanding of how the investigation would take place.
> 
> Evra's account didn't remain the same but changed several times. At the time and on the pitch he only claimed to have been abused once (and several witness statements agree Evra only made an accusation once). Then afterwards in the interview he claimed he had been abused 10 times. Then this was reduced during the actual investiagtion to around five times. There was also inconsistancy with what he claimed Suarez actually said going from 'n****r' to 'black'. Evra was not consistant at all but with everything the FA came down on his side.


I believe it was Comolli, Kuyt and Dalglish that were all found to give inconsistent reports with Suarez saying they all misunderstood him, then changing his version of events after. That's without trawling through the report now. I think it was also said that Evra's use of 'ten times' was a turn of phrase, rather than an exact thing. Same way as if someone came off the pitch saying 'he kicked a few times'. Again, without checking, that's all on memory and it was a while ago.

Either way, at the time the report came out, most people read it and seemed to consider it fair, and it was only the majority of Liverpool fans who took it as one word against another and the FA believed who they want. It's fan prerogative though, anyone who says they aren't biased towards their club is lying, either to themselves or everyone else.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Great dummy from Walcott there. Earning that pay rise!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:javy

my gosh. So he does know how to miss?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Handball by Rafael....................but this is Old Trafford :fergie


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



united_07 said:


> no the report says evra thought '*****' was the equivalent of that, he was later told and he accepted that it meant black
> 
> also Comolli was not the only one inconsistent


Evra said to Ferguson that he called him n****r (I do feel a bit stupid writing it like that since I'm only quoting what I read but I don't know if there are rules about it or not). He later conceeded that it was ***** and that he didn't know that ***** meant black. That raises two questions for me, 1) why he told the ref Suarez had called him black (I know he claimed it was because he didn't like to use the n word but there has been evidence of that not being true at all) and 2) how can somebody who is able to give a personal insult in a foreign language (and 'you're sisters cunt' is a colloquial insult in Spain/South America) not know what the colour black is in that language? I knew that ***** meant black simply from eating Spanish food so how can Evra have somehow missed such a common Spanish word?

Dalglish's statement came from Comolli's info. Comolli's statement is certainly an issue to Suarez's defence but the fact that so much weight was put on certain aspects of it and not others just shows the biased reading of the statements. Nor do I find Comolli's statement to break Suarez's defence, I do believe that Comolli did not speak the same type of Spanish as Suarez. Same with Evra actually.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

On this day: Lampard and Anelka crush Sunderland 7-2. :terry2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

We do love a good meltdown in a game where go about 15 minutes of doing nothing right. Christ.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Lol Chelsea.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

PUNCHEONNNNN


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

:lmao west ham appealing for handball when it hits rooney in the face


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea Chelsea Chelsea....:bron3


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Why are people talking about the suarez/evra issue?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I believe it was Comolli, Kuyt and Dalglish that were all found to give inconsistent reports with Suarez saying they all misunderstood him, then changing his version of events after. That's without trawling through the report now. I think it was also said that Evra's use of 'ten times' was a turn of phrase, rather than an exact thing. Same way as if someone came off the pitch saying 'he kicked a few times'. Again, without checking, that's all on memory and it was a while ago.


Evra claimed the "10 times" thing was a French saying. Comolli was asked about it and said it was a saying but certainly wasn't something you would use in such a serious situation. They decided to ignore Comolli's opinion on it. That's the kind of example of the panel consistantly favouring Evra at every turn.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Either way, at the time the report came out, most people read it and seemed to consider it fair, and it was only the majority of Liverpool fans who took it as one word against another and the FA believed who they want. It's fan prerogative though, anyone who says they aren't biased towards their club is lying, either to themselves or everyone else.


I won't deny that if this had happened to Everton I would have given any sort of fuck about it and wouldn't have bothered my arse reading it. So I don't really mind when opposition fans side with the panel because I doubt I would have done much different. However, most people will have got their opinion from the papers and despite the fact that the report was released on New Years eve at about five o'clock the next day the papers acted like they had read the whole of the 115 page report and deemed the FA were right. Did they fuck read all that in that time and write articles about it. Nobody questioned any of the panels inconsistancies and just went with the final outcome because it was what they wanted, they got to stick the boot into a foreigner and Blatter about racism. It was a wet dream for most of them. There is a good article on this I read which I'll try to find.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

ESPN commentators talking about Wilshere's maturity beyond his years. :lol: 

What are they talking about? He's an immature violent little piss-ant.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Buttner is about as bad as a footballer can be.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

West Ham are taking the piss here with these misses


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Irish Jet said:


> Buttner is about as bad as a footballer can be.


yeah looking forward till Fabio comes back


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's fan prerogative though, anyone who says they aren't biased towards their club is lying, either to themselves or everyone else.


The Suarez-Evra row turned into farce within a couple of days; both sets of supporters were in touch with experts from Montevideo, claiming that one or the other was an evil sinner or an absolute saint according to the laws of U-R-Gay. Hilariously black and white thinking from both sides. :suarez1

Speaking of Saints.:uhoh

Wouldn't begrudge a Chelsea winner as s'long as it's Mata.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

I remember Joel saying we are probably gonna drop points. But it's disgusting to drop points after going two goals ahead. :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

fpalm valencia


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Wel this fucking sucks


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Nani and Valencia competing to see who can fuck up more.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> ESPN commentators talking about Wilshere's maturity beyond his years. :lol:
> 
> What are they talking about? He's an immature violent little piss-ant.


:kobe

Nice little win, showed some real determination to actual score for once which was a positive, we just need to do that every game now. Hopefully this gives us some momentum going to the Bridge and hopefully them fluffing a game drops their confidence.

EDIT: Phil Dowd is just awful.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

How low can Chelsea go.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Penalty at Old Trafford? Well there had to be didn't there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

definite penalty :fergie

rooney will miss im guessing


edit: yep im right


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> definite penalty :fergie
> 
> rooney will miss im guessing


:fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

It's OK Chelsea fans, Rafa will be gone come the end of the season and then you'll have Pep Gua...Oh Wait

Shocking Penalty from Rooney


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

This is turning into a nightmare. That's fucking dreadful.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Justice. Rooney :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rafael handball= No Pelanty

West Ham handball= Pelanty

:fergie :lions :fergie :lions :fergie :lions

:rooney :rooney :rooney


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Chelsea you DICKS, stop giving teams at the bottom points. :avit:

Rooney. Now that was definitely the pits.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Evra claimed the "10 times" thing was a French saying. Comolli was asked about it and said it was a saying but certainly wasn't something you would use in such a serious situation. They decided to ignore Comolli's opinion on it. That's the kind of example of the panel consistantly favouring Evra at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't deny that if this had happened to Everton I would have given any sort of fuck about it and wouldn't have bothered my arse reading it. So I don't really mind when opposition fans side with the panel because I doubt I would have done much different. However, most people will have got their opinion from the papers and despite the fact that the report was released on New Years eve at about five o'clock the next day the papers acted like they had read the whole of the 115 page report and deemed the FA were right. Did they fuck read all that in that time and write articles about it. Nobody questioned any of the panels inconsistancies and just went with the final outcome because it was what they wanted, they got to stick the boot into a foreigner and Blatter about racism. It was a wet dream for most of them. There is a good article on this I read which I'll try to find.


So its a fact that its a phrase, but its an opinion that you'd use it in that situation? It's easy to see why they wouldn't take all of that into account.

Look, Suarez admitted calling Evra '*****', and it was obviously in an insulting manner. John Terry admitted calling Ferdinand 'black' and it was obviously in an insulting manner. Both got banned for a number of games relating to the frequency the panel found offenses were done. There's no xenophobia. He fucked up, he even said after he knew what he did but Evra should have kept it on the pitch, and he got punished. Argue all the semantics but thats what is boils down to, for me.

Rooney is getting worse at penalties I'm sure. Would have been ideal if he buried it and keep RVP rested.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

dont know why rooney gets to keep taking penalties, never feel confident with him taking them

rather giggs took that


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Now what for Rafa? Man is just destroying the team :downing

The difference is clear, we're far behind in EPL now than before he took over.

I don't even know what the actual problem is, but our defence was sloppy tonight. Cahill shouldn't have let Lambert get away from him for the first goal we conceded. Luiz is so atrocious. Guy lacks concentration and is getting worse and worse by the minute. :kenny


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

No Chamakh, I am dissapointed Big Sam.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Giggs has been very, very good tonight. Especially in comparison with almost everyone else.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Abk™;12718105 said:


> I remember Joel saying we are probably gonna drop points. This is disgusting :kenny


I am the RIGHT ONE :mourinho

I don't even care anymore. I had 3 fantasy goalscorers. I SUPPORT MYSELF MORE!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Paul Scholes yellow card - standard.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Scholes comes on, yellow card. About time he retires I would think, seems to get one every game.

Giggs trying to earn that contract extension though, superb :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Rooney: 17/26 career pens. 65%, compared to RVP which is somewhere around 80%, or enaldo 's which is around 94%


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

that almost could have been a red


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*

Who are Chelsea fans expecting to replace Rafa now that Pep is no longer available?


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



SN0WMAN said:


> Who are Chelsea fans expecting to replace Rafa now that Pep is no longer avliable?


I never wanted Pep. I want Mou back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat.. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Rafa probably keeps the job. Shit it ridiculous.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat.. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Kompany was sent off for less.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Hank Scorpio said:


> that almost could have been a red


Yeah it was only one extra foot away. 

Not the best match, but the result is the right one. Big credit to Giggs, vintage performance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat.. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Giggs was probably MOTM, although both centre back's and rafael had good games


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Play shit but still end up winning. They do say it's the hallmark of champions!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> So its a fact that its a phrase, but its an opinion that you'd use it in that situation? It's easy to see why they wouldn't take all of that into account.
> 
> Look, Suarez admitted calling Evra '*****', and it was obviously in an insulting manner. John Terry admitted calling Ferdinand 'black' and it was obviously in an insulting manner. Both got banned for a number of games relating to the frequency the panel found offenses were done. There's no xenophobia. He fucked up, he even said after he knew what he did but Evra should have kept it on the pitch, and he got punished. Argue all the semantics but thats what is boils down to, for me.
> 
> Rooney is getting worse at penalties I'm sure. Would have been ideal if he buried it and keep RVP rested.


Well no Comolli pretty much stated you would never use it in that situation for something that important. You might use it with your kids if they are nagging you. This was never considered.

How is it obvious it was in an insulting manner? People point to video evidence but there practically isn't any apart from a small section. No other player verified what was said or how. The witness statements that they claimed back up the findings only related to players saying Evra claimed Suarez had called him black once. They backed up that Evra thought Suarez had said something (again only once and not the 4 to 6 times that Suarez was eventually supposed to have said), not what was said or how. There is no evidence what Suarez said was insulting other than they were playing for rival teams and as such neither could have been talking nicely. That's not fact and nowhere near close enough to label a man a racist*. On the actual basis of accounts and evidence Suarez's actually stands up better. Suarez never accepted that he had abused Evra, rather that Evra had misunderstood him and he should have came to him about it.

*Terry on the other hand had video evidence against him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

There was a hilarious comment by Craig Burley in the Arsenal v Swansea game. They were talking about Michael Laudrup and how great he is etc. Then the other commentator said that 'There was a poll done by Real Madrid fans for their next manager, and bizarrely Rafa Benitez was ranked higher than Laudrup', to which Burley replied 'Benitez linked with Madrid? They must not watch the Premier League in Spain'. The irony of the comment. He must not have been watching La Liga from 2001-2004 when Benitez was GOATing all over La Liga. #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Don't think Rafa will keep the job tbh, but if Peps not coming, there's a huge chance of that happening. 

I don't care as well. I just want this season to end already. I'll just keep watching games, not looking forward to anything tbh. If we perform well, fine.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Bananas said:


> There was a hilarious comment by Craig Burley in the Arsenal v Swansea game. They were talking about Michael Laudrup and how great he is etc. Then the other commentator said that 'There was a poll done by Real Madrid fans for their next manager, and bizarrely Rafa Benitez was ranked higher than Laudrup', to which Burley replied 'Benitez linked with Madrid? They must not watch the Premier League in Spain'. The irony of the comment. He must not have been watching La Liga from 2001-2004 when Benitez was GOATing all over La Liga. #RacistEnglishMedia


That was a decade ago.

Alex McLeish was considered a good manager a decade ago.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



Cookie Monster said:


> ESPN commentators talking about Wilshere's maturity beyond his years. :lol:
> 
> What are they talking about? He's an immature violent little piss-ant.


The commentators may have been talking about his maturity as a footballer, as in his decision making on the ball belies his young years. As regard to his temperament, I agree he has a way to go, but calling him a 'immature violent little piss-ant' just goes to show how immature you are as a fan. You're pettiness towards Arsenal is getting beyond pathetic.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Shitty game. United always try to snatch a draw from the clutches of victory these days. Giggs was class, but Valencia and Nani were just utter shit. No more penalties for you Roo I'm sorry to say.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> That was a decade ago.
> 
> Alex McLeish was considered a good manager a decade ago.


Alec McLeish would still be a good manager in Scottish Football, which is where he was a decade ago.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Big Sam spitting some truth.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Poor tonight. Giggs was a delight though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

On to the weekend.

Not looking forward to it. At all.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Well no Comolli pretty much stated you would never use it in that situation for something that important. You might use it with your kids if they are nagging you. This was never considered.
> 
> How is it obvious it was in an insulting manner? People point to video evidence but there practically isn't any apart from a small section. No other player verified what was said or how. The witness statements that they claimed back up the findings only related to players saying Evra claimed Suarez had called him black once. They backed up that Evra thought Suarez had said something (again only once and not the 4 to 6 times that Suarez was eventually supposed to have said), not what was said or how. There is no evidence what Suarez said was insulting other than they were playing for rival teams and as such neither could have been talking nicely. That's not fact and nowhere near close enough to label a man a racist*. On the actual basis of accounts and evidence Suarez's actually stands up better. Suarez never accepted that he had abused Evra, rather that Evra had misunderstood him and he should have came to him about it.
> 
> *Terry on the other hand had video evidence against him.


It's obvious that it was in an insulting/aggressive manner from watching it. It was obvious Suarez was antagonizing him at the time (as Evra was no doubt doing also). I don't know how you can argue that point, unless you think he slipped a comment about Paddy's skin colour in there as a friendly gesture.

I'm out, anyway. I've read the report and see how the decision was reached, and why. Believe what you want to believe, on the whole football fans will anyway. It's in the past.

Does the next round FA cup game fall between the CL ties against Madrid? That could be a strain on the squad.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's obvious that it was in an insulting/aggressive manner from watching it. It was obvious Suarez was antagonizing him at the time (as Evra was no doubt doing also). I don't know how you can argue that point, unless you think he slipped a comment about Paddy's skin colour in there as a friendly gesture.
> 
> I'm out, anyway. I've read the report and see how the decision was reached, and why. Believe what you want to believe, on the whole football fans will anyway. It's in the past.
> 
> Does the next round FA cup game fall between the CL ties against Madrid? That could be a strain on the squad.


I wouldn't bother the continuing the argument. Anyone who has bothered to look into the case and are not racist know that you're right.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - Where attempted murder happens*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's obvious that it was in an insulting/aggressive manner from watching it. It was obvious Suarez was antagonizing him at the time (as Evra was no doubt doing also). I don't know how you can argue that point, unless you think he slipped a comment about Paddy's skin colour in there as a friendly gesture.
> 
> I'm out, anyway. I've read the report and see how the decision was reached, and why. Believe what you want to believe, on the whole football fans will anyway. It's in the past.
> 
> Does the next round FA cup game fall between the CL ties against Madrid? That could be a strain on the squad.


Obviously it isn't a casual chat about the pedestrianisation of Norwich town centre but as in his statement I can see genuine moments of Suarez looking to get away from it. From shrugging his shoulders to making the 'yapping' gesture. I've also watched Suarez enough to know he can go from having a cob on to being friendly in seconds. Furthermore, never in his past has there been a single accusation of Suarez being racist before or since. If you're the type of person who would say something like that during a match (and somebody who has a reputation as a wind up) you don't wait years to say it. You have previous. Even Terry had that Ledley King moment that was swept under the rug. So I come to a differnt conclusion from the report and yourself.

But as you say this is going nowhere and neither of us are going to change our opinions so might as well just sack it off now.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Oh why did I choose sleep over the game 

Oh well:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*About as bad of a game as the league fixture. Early goal to get the result again too. Giggs was a delight yet again. Just ride the hell out of this run of form and give him a run on the left. He's putting our other wingers nearly half his age to shame right now. Same with the RVP/Hernandez partnership. Praying they both start on Sunday. Nani wasteful again. Valencia useless again. Rafael a star again. If there's even a chance that swapping Rooney for Lewandowski is possible then jump all over it. Carrick was masterful just slowing the match down when he came on. Buttner's totally clueless as a footballer. We're trying to just see the match out at the end and everytime he gets the ball he charges forward at full pelt. Mindless.

Chelsea :hayden3

Didn't see the game but that set of players shouldn't be taking just 1 point from home games with QPR and Southampton. Easy to blame Rafa as a scapegoat but you have to take a look at the players. There's more than enough talent there to get more than ONE point from them 2 games. Hard to argue with the hypothesis that the home crowd is putting the team off right now too. Heard they were turning on Torres at the end again too. Amusing.

Southampton pulling away from Villa at the bottom :hayden3*


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> On to the weekend.
> 
> Not looking forward to it. At all.


Think you've got a fair chance of getting at least a draw from the game seeing it's a home game :fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chelolsea. 

At least at Arsenalol we didn't spend millions upon millions for our non-contending club. 

Hazard, Oscar, Moses, Ba...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Abk™ said:


> Think you've got a fair chance of getting at least a draw from the game seeing it's a home game :fergie


Maybe. I just don't see it. I suppose though when it comes to playing Man Utd we tend to expect that considering the total fuckery that has gone on between the two teams in the past. 

Sandro missing really does make it hard. Parker is a superb player but the partnership between him and Dembele really didn't look good against QPR.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelolsea.
> 
> At least at Arsenalol we didn't spend millions upon millions for our non-contending club.
> 
> Hazard, Oscar, Moses, Ba...


didnt realise it was your money they were saving at arsenal mikey :cashley

besides, i'd be more worried about that champions league position right about now


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

why do you think arsene isn't spending!? i won't let him. :brady


CL league? meh.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

meh, league is between Manchester now, the least we can focus on is securing a CL place for next season. Poor, poor defending to allow Saints back into the game, Cech standing like a statue on the header, and people cursing out Torres for the missed chance in the 88th minute need a lashing.

Secure 3rd, perform a Welsh miracle, and minor champions of Europe. It can be done with this squad, but yeah, unlikely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Haven't looked back yet but have any of the liverpool fans on here defended rafa again?

Ohh and Ando , moments of brilliance again just needs to stay fit. Giggs was class but overall team performance was not great.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

One positive for Chelsea is that Luiz has been excellent in both matches since returning to central defence. Hopefully it lasts.



sXe_Maverick said:


> meh, league is between Manchester now, the least we can focus on is securing a CL place for next season. Poor, poor defending to allow Saints back into the game, Cech standing like a statue on the header, and people cursing out Torres for the missed chance in the 88th minute need a lashing.


No fucking way Cech stops that header, it was a great finish. If anyone's to blame it's Cahill for being pushed out of the contest so easily.

Also,









That is awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

whoever said wilshere is a twat is completely right. he's a twat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



















:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Puncheon is a good little player


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Puncheon is a good little player












I'm guessing you bought your ticket for the next round a little early too? :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

every goal i've seen puncheon score has been a belter


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He's a quality player. Been tearing it up for my FF team every week I put him in, which is pretty much every week he's scored.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awful.


Like I said earlier in the thread. Kompany was sent off for less.

Then again, Scholes should have had about 20 red cards to his name since he has become a professional, probably even more. Horrible little player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

haha, who cares, that's just GOOD OL SCHOLSEY RITE!?

west ham player was just in the way.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He's stated before (or one of his teammates has) that he knows exactly what he is doing. He's a very dirty player but I couldn't give a shit as I'm an horrendously dirty player myself and he's still one of the best that I've seen. There's no way that tackle is a straight red btw, although the apparent rules for what constitutes one seems to be getting harsher as the seasons roll on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Great tackle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Great tackle.


Exactly. Full-blooded, no harm done.

To Scholes, at least....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Vader13 said:


> He's stated before (or one of his teammates has) *that he knows exactly what he is doing*. He's a very dirty player but I couldn't give a shit as I'm an horrendously dirty player myself and he's still one of the best that I've seen. There's no way that tackle is a straight red btw, although the apparent rules for what constitutes one seems to be getting harsher as the seasons roll on.


pretty sure the inability to tackle after 20 years is a good sign that someone DOESNT know what theyre doing


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I meant that he never intended on winning the ball. He knows perfectly well how to tackle but he'll go out of his way to take someone out if a) it looks as though there might be an attack or b) he has an agenda against that player. This is only going off what I've read and I can't remember if it came from himself or a former teammate.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Scholes is an amazing man and a wonderful tackler :lmao #AntiGingerWrestlingBoard


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Perfect challenge there from Scholesy, just going for the ball :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> pretty sure the inability to tackle after 20 years is a good sign that someone DOESNT know what theyre doing


oh he knows what he's doing the dirty twat


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Saw a replay of Saints/Chelsea. Deserved the point I thought. Find it funny though that Chelsea fans are blaming Rafa for that. His team selection was i imagine the best team they could have selected. Unlike QPR we aren't the type to park the bus so it should have been a reasonable comfortable job for Chelsea to pick us off. 

Probably a good thing I didn't wake up though as I probably would have gone back to bed at half time seeing as were 2 down and Lambert and Ramirez were on the bench. I actually thought it was Nigel being sly and intentionally leaving them out so that when we have the return game at St Marys we wouldn't be devoid of confidence knowing our best team was shellacked. 

Cant see us going down now unless an injury crisis hits. Our best 11-13 are more than good enough to keep us up. Luke Shaw is better than Bale was at 17. At least he is defensively, Bale may have had him going forward. Wonder if Luke is being looked at as a left back in the future or a left mid. I mean with Cole in the latter stages of his career I imagine Shaw would be the logical replacement as the England left back. And Clyne is probably the man for right back. I love the young guys at the club.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Like I said earlier in the thread. Kompany was sent off for less.


I have to be sure- you don't mean the red that got overturned instantly, with everyone (except Kiz) knowing it would be?


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cookie's opinions should be treated like rapes.

Ignored and never spoken about.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

what is this, south africa


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I have to be sure- you don't mean the red that got overturned instantly, with everyone (except Kiz) knowing it would be?


Well yes. That tackle. I don't see how getting his red overturned instantly has anything to do with it. My point was Kompany was sent off for a tackle that wasn't as bad as Scholes' and he only got a yellow.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Random question here, would a Wimbledon FC fan from about 20-30 years ago be more likely to support MK Dons or AFC Wimbledon?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

AFC Wimbledon


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Well yes. That tackle. I don't see how getting his red overturned instantly has anything to do with it. My point was Kompany was sent off for a tackle that wasn't as bad as Scholes' and he only got a yellow.


Kompany was wrongly sent off though, and the decision was overturned. Lots of yellow card-worthy tackles are worse than it. It's essentially irrelevant, and I couldn't grasp quite why you made the point twice, I thought you must have meant a different red card, tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i thought it was a yellow, but only just below a red. the left leg saved him. it was late and crude, but if you're giving reds for 1 legged late challenges you're going to have 5 v 5 most games.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The one foot thing is fine but I'd say going in with a trailing knee can be just as bad as two feet. You could easily snap a leg like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i honestly thought that scissor tackle he made (i think it was him) a few months ago was worse.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I may dislike luke shaw (for that run), but soon, he will be one of us. the man is on the fast track to a great future



> “@EdBarber1: @Luke_shaw3 Ashley Cole or Leighton Baines?”Ashley cole
> 
> “@Jonto_96: @Luke_shaw3 Stevy G, Lamps or Scholes ?”lampard
> 
> “@MurtazarSajid: @Luke_shaw3 Do you think Chelsea should give lampard a new contract?”yes 100%
> 
> “@Anz_Taj12: @Luke_shaw3 Drogba or Eto?”drogba
> 
> “@Richard_White77: @Luke_shaw3 what away ground are you most looking forward to playing at?”Stamford bridge
> 
> “@mjcreswick: @Luke_shaw3 are you a Chelsea fan? #ChampionOfEurope”yes I am


fresh off his twitter pre game


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> I may dislike luke shaw (for that run), but soon, he will be one of us. the man is on the fast track to a great future
> 
> 
> 
> fresh off his twitter pre game


For real. Was surprised when the commentator said that he idolised Chelsea players when he was young. Sign that boy up. Keep him out on loan for another year. Convince Cole to stay for one more year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> I may dislike luke shaw (for that run), but soon, he will be one of us. the man is on the fast track to a great future
> 
> 
> 
> fresh off his twitter pre game


i like the last one. like someone needed to ask that

plus he just signed a contract till 2016.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Contracts mean fuck all!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> For real. Was surprised when the commentator said that he idolised Chelsea players when he was young. Sign that boy up. Keep him out on loan for another year. Convince Cole to stay for one more year.


We offered Cole a year extension if I recall. The problem is he wants 3, or atleast 2

As for Luke, kid looks triffic. Buckets of talent at such a young age. Kept oscar quiet all night and created the tying goal

And the fact hes a chelsea fan? Well thats just gravy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Would not read too much into who players support or idolize like contracts it means fuck all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

http://www.qpr.co.uk/news/article/170113-remy-fifa-session-swung-it-602013.aspx



> New signing reveals the role a gaming session with Fernandes played in his decision to come to Loftus Road…
> 
> NEW QPR signing Loic Remy has revealed exclusively to www.qpr.co.uk the impact a FIFA 12 session with R’s Chairman Tony Fernandes had on his decision to move to Loftus Road!
> 
> Fernandes spent over four hours persuading the 26 year-old that W12 was the right place for him to pursue his footballing career – and after the talks finished, the duo found time for a showdown on the world’s favourite football console game.
> 
> “It was a special moment that followed our chat about QPR,” Remy told www.qpr.co.uk.
> 
> “We just played a game of FIFA – it was good and showed to me what a good person Tony is.
> 
> “He showed his human side to me as an owner of the club I wanted to join. It was a special moment for us both.”
> 
> Playing as Bayern Munich, Remy triumphed 6-0 against Fernandes’s Argentina in game one, before the R’s Chairman fought back to claim a share of the spoils in an eight-goal thriller, only to lose on penalties.
> 
> R’s CEO Philip Beard told www.qpr.co.uk: “They had great fun, but Tony told me he let him win!
> 
> “But in all seriousness, it was a great way for them to get to know each other better.
> 
> “Loic was Harry’s number one target and we’re delighted we’ve been able to pull this deal off.
> 
> “There was a lot of interest in him from other clubs, because he is one of the hottest properties in Europe, so the fact we’ve managed to sign him is incredible.”
> 
> Beard added: “This move isn’t motivated by money.
> 
> “Loic has a passion and desire to achieve in his career and similar to (Julio) Cesar, he wanted to be part of our project.
> 
> “We know we haven’t achieved our goals so far this season, but he wanted to come in and help us build for the future.
> 
> “Tony is remarkable, he never gives up – that is his style – and he is as delighted as anyone that we’ve got this deal done.”


fucking mike ashley. if he had fifa 13 remy would've been his.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Would not read too much into who players support or idolize like contracts it means fuck all.


why not? worked out well with lukaku


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Would not read too much into who players support or idolize like contracts it means fuck all.





Redead said:


> why not? worked out well with lukaku


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

On Luke Shaw, I do accept he may very well end up Chelsea in a year or two. Only way I can see it not happening is if Cortese's plan to have us playing European football in a few years comes to fruition. Yes Cortese has huge plans for us, and Nigel may be a casualty much in the same way RDM copped it at Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


>


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> http://www.qpr.co.uk/news/article/170113-remy-fifa-session-swung-it-602013.aspx
> 
> fucking mike ashley. if he had fifa 13 remy would've been his.


Ffs everyone knows Mike's a PES fan. These small margins :angry:

If we didn't know Remy was a complete donut before this well now it's confirmed. Not as bad as his mate M'bia who thought QPR were a Scottish club even after he'd signed for them. Just in time for the long awaited dumb and dumber sequel.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Magsimus said:


> Ffs everyone knows Mike's a PES fan. These small margins :angry:
> 
> If we didn't know Remy was a complete donut before this well now it's confirmed. *Not as bad as his mate M'bia who thought QPR were a Scottish club even after he'd signed for them.* Just in time for the long awaited dumb and dumber sequel.


:lmao i remember when he said that.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao i remember when he said that.


How did i miss this?He thought he was signing for queen of the south?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> How did i miss this?He thought he was signing for queen of the south?


Rangers i'm guessing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Perhaps Chelsea should have guest managers just like they have guest hosts on Have I Got News For You?

Just saw this on BBC :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Guest Hosts for Sunday Night Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Atleast some chelsea fans can joke about it :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Well yes. That tackle. I don't see how getting his red overturned instantly has anything to do with it. My point was Kompany was sent off for a tackle that wasn't as bad as Scholes' and he only got a yellow.


Different refs see things differently.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Can anybody correct me if I'm wrong, but have QPR signed players to 75K a week contracts with a relegation get- out clause to say they could leave cheap if they get relegated?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



> Luis Suarez diving: Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers reveals anger
> 
> Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers says Luis Suarez's admission of diving is "unacceptable" and he will be dealt with "internally" by the club.
> The 25-year-old striker admitted "falling" to win a penalty when Liverpool faced Stoke in October in an interview with Fox Sports Argentina.
> Rodgers revealed the club would take action against the Uruguayan.
> "I think it's wrong. It's unacceptable. I've spoken to Luis and it will be dealt with internally," he said."Diving is not something we advocate. Our ethics are correct.
> "He has been totally understanding on where I am coming from as manager of the club. What was said was wrong, he takes that and we move on."
> Suarez's admission was in relation to Liverpool's goalless draw with Stoke and he was criticised by Potters manager Tony Pulis after that game.
> Fifa vice-president Jim Boyce also got involved, saying diving was a cancer that was ruining the sport.
> Rodgers defended Suarez by claiming "vilification of Luis is both wrong and unfair".
> But on Wednesday, Suarez said: "Football is like that. Sometimes you do things on the field that later you think 'why the hell did I do that?'
> "I was accused of falling inside the box in a match, and it's true I did it that time, because we were drawing against Stoke at home and we needed anything to win it.
> "But after that everybody jumped out to talk - the Stoke coach and the Everton coach [David Moyes] - but the name Suarez sells [papers]."
> Suarez also revealed he felt he was treated harshly following his handball in Liverpool's 2-1 win over Mansfield earlier this month.
> The striker handled the ball before scoring what turned out to be the crucial goal in the FA Cup third round tie.
> "The other day a ball hit my hand with no intention at all, and everybody criticised me because I kissed my wrist. Suarez sells," he added.



:hayden:suarez2 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21064709


Well Well....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The only fair punishment is a retrospective ban for Suarez. 5 games sounds fair :fergie.


----------



## Death Rider

If Suarez gets banned for diving retrospectively I am fine with it as long other players get banned as well.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The only fair punishment is a retrospective ban for Suarez. 5 games sounds fair :fergie.


:hayden3

Sounds about right 

:ti


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I hear people still crying out for Walcott's signature. He is no good and he definitely rates himself too good to do some of the hard work that is needed on the pitch. Delivered too many bad corners and free kicks last night early on so should just stop taking them.Its unbelievable how low as a club we have gone when signing Walcott is a sign of progress. He wouldn't get in an ass's roar of the United, Chelsea or City team and he is meant to be the player to move the club forward. I genuinely hope he is sold and soon. On another note I must say well done to Wilshire, a truly tremendous performance again last night. Giroud also impresses me, he never stops working, while I doubt he will ever become a prolific goal scorer he brings alot of the other players in to the game, is able to hold up the ball and never gives up. Diaby back seems to help the team. Just hoping his injuries don't come back because at his best he is a very good player.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

This post is sponsered by THE SUAREZ STAMP, when things aren't going your way on the pitch, stamp on an oppossing players foot/ankle.



Brendan Rodgers BBC Interview said:


> He is not a malicious player or anything of that kind


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Darren Fletcher out for the season after undergoing more surgery, feel sorry for the guy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Don't wanna say it but i feel his career is pretty much over, very sad he's a top pro and lad.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Hang on, Suarez _isn't_ a malicious player?

http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1389651/suarez-bites-bakkal.html

:hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hang on, Suarez _isn't_ a malicious player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3


:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Must be a slow news day :suarez1


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

http://minus.com/ljEPrJIiKpVln

:jaydamn

Don't start googling Suarez gifs, it's just a never ending chain of awful things happening. Like Requiem For A Dream.

Side note, did anyone catch the 'your teeth are offside' chant in the United/Liverpool game? Class.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://minus.com/ljEPrJIiKpVln
> 
> :jaydamn
> 
> Don't start googling Suarez gifs, it's just a never ending chain of awful things happening. Like Requiem For A Dream.
> 
> Side note, did anyone catch the 'your teeth are offside' chant in the United/Liverpool game? Class.


Yeah it was brilliant.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Just saw the news on Fletcher. Hate to say it but doesn't look like his ever gonna full recover. Shame, was just reaching his potential a few years ago


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fletch was key in games vs arsenal, chelsea and city a couple years back.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Victor Valdez agent on Spanish radio tonight said he wants too leave Barca...Watch all the De Gea too Barca rumors now!>


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Has Fletcher still got the chronic shits?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Chelsea dropping points at home again to one of our relegation rivals.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Accurate representation.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

DAT WHEELER DEALER :arry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The Football Association has agreed a deal under which Wembley Stadium will be renamed to incorporate mention of new sponsor EE. 

The FA is understood to have concluded negotiations with 4G mobile phone provider EE and will announce a deal whereby the stadium will become known as “Wembley Stadium in association with EE”, “Wembley Stadium supported by EE” or another similar construction. 

The imminent renaming of arguably the most famous sporting venue in the world will dismay those who feel it should be ‘above’ commercial deals. 

The FA made it clear during talks with potential sponsors that naming rights of the kind which would have rebranded the stadium as, for example, the ‘EE Stadium’ were not for sale and that Wembley had to remain part of the name. 

Telegraph Sport revealed in September the FA, which is celebrating its 150th birthday, was seeking sponsorship for Wembley and was hoping to raise around £8 million a year. 

Many of Britain’s best-known sporting venues have sold naming rights deals over the past decade, with Arsenal among the football clubs whose ground is known by the name of its sponsor. The Kia Oval, scene of some of England’s most memorable recent cricketing achievements, has had three different titles since first selling naming rights, by turns advertising an Australian brewer, an insurance company, and now a South Korean car manufacturer. 

But neither Twickenham nor Lord’s, the headquarters of English rugby and cricket respectively, have yet sought to rename themselves in exchange for sponsorship. 

The FA agreed a similar deal for the FA Cup, which is now officially known as the FA Cup Sponsored By Budweiser. 

Wembley has a number of current commercial deals, but not a lead sponsor. These include a deal with Carlsberg as the “Official Beer of Wembley Stadium” and commercial tie-ups in the food, soft-drink, confectionary and travel categories. 

EE itself was renamed in September having previously been Everything Everywhere, a company formed when Orange and T-Mobile merged in 2010. 

The FA has been seeking a lead sponsor for Wembley since the stadium was reopened in 2007. The first incarnation of the stadium was opened in 1923, when it was officially called the Empire Exhibition Stadium in a reference to Britain’s then-vast overseas territories, before becoming Wembley Stadium.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/foo...ompany-EE.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



> A club statement read: "Darren Fletcher will be unavailable for the remainder of this season having undergone surgery to resolve his ulcerative colitis condition.
> 
> "We wish to stress this was a planned procedure undertaken at the optimal time having achieved a period of sustained good general health, as illustrated by the fact that Darren has trained with the team regularly this season and been available for selection right up to the operation.
> 
> "Whilst it is frustrating for both Darren and the club that he won't be able to contribute further during this campaign, this decision has been taken with our full support in the best interests of his long-term health and we look forward to him returning next season with this problem firmly behind him.


Good news for Fletcher, at least everybody knows now it isn't due to any complications.

Hopefully the lad will kick on next season.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Courtois. :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

rumour that adkins has got the sack


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

^ that's a bit harsh if true. they've been doing well lately, especially at Chelsea


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

apparently going to be replaced by mauricio pochettino, the man who just got sacked from espanyol after 9 points from 13 games. that part i found odd, especially with guys like di matteo floating around.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I guess back to back promotions gets you no loyalty these days.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

and it's offical

and he's replaced by mauricio


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Pretty harsh on Adkins.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Two defeats in the last 12 league matches = sacked .

I doubt he will be out of a job for long , dude has skills especially for a championship level club.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Seriously, this could not wait till the summer? Fuck I hope the team stay united because this was the worst time possible to do this.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

They've probably been planning this for a while with the quickness he was replaced. Did it now to secure the new guy from going to another club most likely.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

QPR are desperate for Jose Bosingwa to leave the club this month. (Daily Mirror)


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



BANKSY said:


> They've probably been planning this for a while with the quickness he was replaced. Did it now to secure the new guy from going to another club most likely.


There was always a belief that Cortese didn't believe Adkins was the man to take this club where Cortese wants it which is European football. The thought was we were supposed to become the English Barcelona playing what was dubbed the 'Southampton way'. We would bring guys from the academy up to the first team, all learning to play the same way with the eye on becoming a true contender.

The sacking of Nigel isn't that much a surprise to those aware of this. The timing though may have been. I always envisioned it to happen in the summer or at the end of next season. But not mid season at a time things seem to be going well result wise. This could cause a major collapse if the players revolt. Playing at home is going to be like Stamford Bridge on crack.


----------



## CGS

Extremely harsh on adkins dude has done a pretty good job thus far. Not like Southampton were aiming for top 10 or anything. Hopefully the guy bounces back very quick 

In other news seems like Walcott had finally signed a new contract. Took him long enough


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Ridiculous sacking. Strong position in the league given their squad and where they were 2 seasons ago. How much better were the owners expecting him to do?*


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Football is crazy. Unbelievable decision to sack a man that dragged them out of League 1 into the Prem in two seasons. They've been playing well lately too, and he's really popular with the fans. This could end up being another Blackburn/Venky's situation.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Seabs said:


> *Ridiculous sacking. Strong position in the league given their squad and where they were 2 seasons ago. How much better were the owners expecting him to do?*


The sacking isn't based on this season. The mind set was that we needed someone else to take the next step. The only way Nigel would have kept his job was if we were top 6. Sounds ridiculous but thats the Cortese mind set. In his mind Adkins wasn't going to make us Eutopean contenders in the future and that's his justification. 

Terrible decision, especially considering this season was always going to be about staying up and pushing forward in future.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i'd like to know how hiring a guy who was 20th in la liga when he left is aiming for europe


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> i'd like to know how hiring a guy who was 20th in la liga when he left is aiming for europe


That is the million dollar question although supposedly he highly regarded. Just saw a vid from Sky I think of some guy having a hard on for him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Extremely harsh on adkins dude has done a pretty good job thus far. Not like Southampton were aiming for top 10 or anything. Hopefully the guy bounces back very quick
> 
> *In other news seems like Walcott had finally signed a new contract. Took him long enough*


Sigh... That's a sad news.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The Adkins sacking has me feeling sick.

Disgraceful. Done nothing but overachieve since he's taken the reigns two and a half years ago, adored by the fans and genuinely one of the classiest guys in the game.

Fucking football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



R.Scorpio said:


> That is the million dollar question although supposedly he highly regarded. Just saw a vid from Sky I think of some guy having a hard on for him.


gonna guess that's guillem balague. espanyol fan and he loves him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Sky Sports have been building him up as the next big manager because of his age and probably Balague. I presumed I was thinking of the wrong Espanyol manager that got sacked because they were down the bottom of the table but I guess not. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Incrediably harsh sacking. Adkins was doing a good job as well.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The Chelsea syndrome seems to have hit everybody like a plague.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

If anything, Adkins left the club in a manner that can only enhance his career. He was a class act throughout. He leaves a club legend and avoids the indignity of copping the typical sack any other manager gets when the team is losing matches.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The only conclussion that I can draw from this move is that the owner much be a huge fan of Pochettino, because otherwise this sacking/appointment makes no sense at all. Southampton were in good form and seemed as though they were more likely to get away from the relegation zone than fall back into it. The accepted wisdom is that when you sack/lose a manager in the middle of a season, it can either go very well (as when Di Matteo was sacked by West Brom and replaced with Hodgson) or go very badly (as when Owen Coyle left Burnley and was replaced by Brian Laws). The trajectory of the season can change entirely based off the new manager, and as highly regarded as Pochettino, any time a manager comes in to a new team, there's the possibility of things going wrong, and even if it is just a slow start, that might be enough for Southampton to be dragged back into the relegation zone come the end of the season. And I cannot fathom why an owner would gamble with a clubs future like that in the middle of the season, unless of course he is a huge admirer of Pochettino and decided it was worth the gamble to bring him in.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Don't think anyone is questioning the abilities of his successor, it isn't his fault, it just seems unfair.

Nobody likes to see a young English manager lose his job to a foreign manager unproven in this country, especially when the young manager persevered and perhaps even overachieved in such a short time at a club which is a staple of the entire football league. 

Adkins not only gave Southampton promotion to the highest level of English football but he seemed to be riding the crest in the premiership as well. To newly promoted teams, keeping their place in the league is a success. Although they're only a few points above the drop, their current form should have been enough for the people in charge to look at Adkins finding his feet and bringing them up steadily. 

Days like this I'm glad we have Moyes who has been in the same situation without the history, managed to keep his job and we're doing fine now. 

Ticket prices, off the field crap, managers unfairly losing their jobs, poor refereeing decisions affecting the games, teams giving ridiculous contracts to players to help them survive relegation with get out clauses if they don;t... Football is falling deeper into the void. 

It seems like nowadays what goes on off the pitch is only secondary to controversy on the pitch when it comes to football. The results and match performances are a short way from becoming less and less a part of the sport, and matter less now than they ever have.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Evans out of the Spurs game. Fuck.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Nigel Adkins has best win % of any manager in So'ton history. Rise of 48 places in league pyramid in 26 months under him.

Football has well and truly gone fucking mad.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Hope no games are called off because of the snow


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cant wait for the soton press statement on this one. Im ranking this as the worst chairmans decision in the history of football right now.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

http://mancunianmatters.co.uk/conte...sts-tattoo-buttocks-mocking-manchester-united
Was this posted?I didnt see it any where.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm falling out of love with football big time. Bring back the old days of football.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Ferguson on the Kompany ban being overturned:



Ferguson said:


> Anything I say in that situation will be regarded as biased, so I am not going to bother with it.


Gotta give him credit. He shouldn't get involved in those type of things, so I think he handled that well. 

Oh wait one second...



Ferguson said:


> But it is very unusual.


But you just said... Wait, you're still talking?!



Ferguson said:


> It does open the door of course, but that is their (the FA's) problem.


Usually, I just laugh at all the Fergie stuff. I don't hate the guy as most opposing fans do. But after the Pardew thing and now getting involved in this, he is starting to become a bit annoying.

He needs to behave his old ass.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

What do people make of the Liverpool Fans Munich Tatt?The neutral fans?If a Man United fan got something about Hillsborough i think there would be outrage!!


----------



## Death Rider

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What do people make of the Liverpool Fans Munich Tatt?The neutral fans?If a Man United fan got something about Hillsborough i think there would be outrage!!


I think any sane fan thinks the guy is a vile human being whether they are a Liverpool fan or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Who cares? This Munich vs Hillsborough stuff is getting boring now. 

Remember the people in it, respect the people in it and just let it be.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What do people make of the Liverpool Fans Munich Tatt?The neutral fans?If a Man United fan got something about Hillsborough i think there would be outrage!!


Do you expect anything better from this gang of bellends?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Who cares? This Munich vs Hillsborough stuff is getting boring now.
> 
> Remember the people in it, respect the people in it and just let it be.


Pretty much this.

^ That Mozza :lol i'm actually speechless it's uncomfortable and cringey to watch, like viewing some nazi or kkk rally.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Edit: Didn't see Joel's much more succint and better response, but cba deleting what I wrote.

Guy's a cunt but some United lad on twitter last year had a tattoo or something saying '96 WNE', an abbreviated form of 96 was not enough. He got harassed and had threats made against him (I've never met the lad but he's mates with people I loosely know who follow United) and was a right cunt for doing that.

Don't know why people get so surprised when stories come out about people of that level. There are total idiots and bellends in every support and the progression of social media unfortunately means more and more of these pricks are getting exposure when back in the day their sad and pathetic antics would barely be heard of.

Ferguson is a tit, no getting around that. I'll always have respect for the man and what he brought to United and the way you can tell the club has basically become a part of him, but ever since the Glazer takeover and his comments regarding FC United and the Glazer ownership in general he's lost that allure of being unquestionable. That's without delving into his press conferences and daft comments. I take the best Fergie quotes as a good bit of banter and have a laugh with them, but the laughable quotes he puts out for all to hear really are embarassing a lot of the time.

Adkins getting the boot is terrible given the run they're on compared to the start of the season. Not sure why an owner can't see the benefit of time and accepting a plan to move the club into a higher position will take considerable time, investment and hardwork instead of being an overnight success. I agree with whoever said it might be to do with them wanting to lock down their preferred candidate to take over, but its still pathetic that a man who's taken them that far was given half a season in the big time with them in a steady position and showing encouraging signs compared to their first few games in the division.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Not sure if pajamas or table cloth again


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I dont mind that, but people have already said it's fake


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Normal people get stitches. Because it's Sandro they had to use a staple gun.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Can't see anything, Cookie.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

How about now, uploaded it using tinypic instead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

they are just normal surgical staples


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



united_07 said:


> they are just normal surgical staples


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'd be impressed if it was on the top of his head.

The pussy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Ferguson on the Kompany ban being overturned:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give him credit. He shouldn't get involved in those type of things, so I think he handled that well.
> 
> Oh wait one second...
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said... Wait, you're still talking?!
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I just laugh at all the Fergie stuff. I don't hate the guy as most opposing fans do. But after the Pardew thing and now getting involved in this, he is starting to become a bit annoying.
> 
> He needs to behave his old ass.


He said one or two dull sentences that hardly stoke the fire. What's the big deal? And he's right anyway, there's a been few red cards overturned (rightly...) this season so clubs are going to feel more confident about appealing considering this seasons evidence. People love getting outraged when Fergie says something.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'd be impressed if it was on the top of his head.
> 
> The pussy.












Footballs don't cut.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> Do you expect anything better from this gang of bellends?


Wow. That takes the piss. Who is singing the song?

I remember playing 5 a side with a lad who had Munich 58 on the back of his Liverpool shirt and something else that proved it wasn't out of respect. I think he all 5 of us gave some of the dirtiest tackles we ever have that night. Still ashamed of myself looking back. 

I know loads of City fans who call United fans 'munichs' though.

To be fair, it needs to be stopped but will be impossible. There is always someone on Twitter/Facebook doing it and it's a complete lack of respect on their part. Not fair to tarnish all fans of one club for the actions of some idiot fans but it seems to be more and more the more spotlight they shine on it.

As an Everton fan, it annoys me when we call Liverpool Murderers. It's shit. Has no point in football and crosses a line.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> To be fair, it needs to be stopped but will be impossible. There is always someone on Twitter/Facebook doing it and it's a complete lack of respect on their part. Not fair to tarnish all fans of one club for the actions of some idiot fans but it seems to be more and more the more spotlight they shine on it.


The internet gives them a platform now. That's the only difference really. Just ignore the nobheads.

I remember going into The Arkles after we played Leeds years ago and there was a Leeds fan sat there with a "Munich 58" tattoo on his arm. Didn't know what it meant as a kid but my Dad stopped chatting to them pretty quickly after he saw it. Back then only the people in the pub would have seen it. Now somebody would have taken a picture and put it on twitter within minutes.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> Do you expect anything better from this gang of bellends?


What a bunch of cunts, and that song is fairly shite too


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Anyone care to provide me a link to the Liverpool season review 2011-12? 

Shit's harder to find than Henderson that year


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone care to provide me a link to the Liverpool season review 2011-12?
> 
> Shit's harder to find than Henderson that year


havent downloaded it myself, unsurprisingly, but i found this

http://rapidgator.net/file/28393029/LFC.20112012.CD1.mp4.html


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Predictions for Sunday from THE RIGHT ONE? I might need something to cheer me up come 6pm.

Did you catch :cashley at the NBA Game last night? What a bellend.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone care to provide me a link to the Liverpool season review 2011-12?


Found it:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Irish Jet said:


> Found it:


Which one of those carriages was holding the Carling Cup Trophy eh? :suarez1

For anyone living in England, what's the situation with the snow in there? Any matches likely to be called off?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Think the pitches themselves maybe alright just the roads that may be a problem so don't be surprised if the Police call 1 or 2 matches off


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Thanks for the snow update.

Weekend Predictions:
Liverpool (SNOW) Norwich	
Man City 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 3-3 Reading
Swansea 0-0 Stoke 
West Ham 2-2 QPR 
Wigan 1-1 Sunderland 
West Brom 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 5-5 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-6 Man Utd
Southampton 0-0 Everton


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Silent Alarm said:


> He said one or two dull sentences that hardly stoke the fire. What's the big deal? And he's right anyway, there's a been few red cards overturned (rightly...) this season so clubs are going to feel more confident about appealing considering this seasons evidence. People love getting outraged when Fergie says something.


Bollocks. He said he wasn't going to say anything and then said something immediately in an attempt to stir some shit up. We should be praising the decision of the FA to admit for once that their referee was wrong and correct that decision.

There's no outrage. Stop being a typical over the top United supporter. Cannot take any form of VALID criticism against anything United related.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:Marbury Anyone else?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Seabs said:


> *Predictions for Sunday from THE RIGHT ONE? I might need something to cheer me up come 6pm.
> 
> Did you catch :cashley at the NBA Game last night? What a bellend.*


I saw :cashley getting booed :lol

Ok, Mike Phelan. I will not give the actual scores, because I don't want to boast.

Chelsea will win by the odd goal. There will be at least 3 goals in the match. Walcott will open the scoring. Look for a Mata goal.

United will win. Spurs will not score. Saying van Persie will score is too easy. So I will tell you that one of the goalscorers will be Young.

THE RIGHT ONE has spoken :mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

So one will be snowed off and the other a score draw :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Which one of those carriages was holding the Carling Cup Trophy eh? :suarez1
> 
> For anyone living in England, what's the situation with the snow in there? Any matches likely to be called off?


Another Kopite not from England yet alone Liverpool, there's a surprise!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> Another Kopite not from England yet alone Liverpool, there's a surprise!


Dat worldwide fanbase :suarez1 How bad is the snow in Liverpool, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Not bad tbh mate.

Was going for it a fair bit earlier in the day apparently, when I woke up it had stopped though.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cheers :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :Marbury Anyone else?


found these links, dont know if they are reliable or not



Code:


http://hotfile.com/dl/163466554/926f56c/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.001.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163466551/97d032e/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.002.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163466553/0bb9ac9/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.003.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163466555/e65e9cd/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.004.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163466552/8650044/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.005.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163466960/8a5546e/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.006.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/163467059/438d00b/Liverpool_Season_Review_2011-2012.avi.007.html

or 

http://hotfile.com/dl/163467056/7b30581/Liverpool20Season20Review202011-2012.avi.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BBC says WBA vs Villa is in doubt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

United_07 has edited them files and it's a united season review :fergie, don't fall for it, i mean hank :hayden3

So villa can't even brave the snow now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

If these 1.2 GBs are of Evra celebrating in front of Luis on a continuous loop I'll be quite upset :kompany


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Bollocks. He said he wasn't going to say anything and then said something immediately in an attempt to stir some shit up. We should be praising the decision of the FA to admit for once that their referee was wrong and correct that decision.
> 
> There's no outrage. Stop being a typical over the top United supporter. Cannot take any form of VALID criticism against anything United related.


I have no problem with criticism of United or Fergie, doesn't bother me. I just think in this instance, you're being a bit dramatic. What he said isn't going to convince the FA to overturn the rescinded card, it's not convincing refs to look closer at rivals. He was asked a question and gave an opinion, a fairly dull one by his standards.



> "Anything I say about the situation will be regarded [as] bias so I'm not going bother with it. It does open the door of course but that's their problem." *Pressed if this meant he thought more and more clubs could appeal, Ferguson said: "I think that is bound to happen now. But they will probably turn them all down now.* I'm not going to go into it. Anything I say will be regarded as bias towards our immediate opponents or friendly neighbours [City]."


I just don't see the big scandal in that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm outraged


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Basically every single game was the same in the season review. Hit the post, hit the post again/score, opponent scores, opponent scores again, Adam misses a penalty, hit the post, full time. 

And it would seem as our results over the years have begun to slip the production value on these season reviews have slipped as well. Where was the player of the month


----------



## STALKER

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Adkins


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Normal people get stitches. Because it's Sandro they had to use a staple gun.


What exactly did Sandro get done??

I just got these bad boys out of my knee on X Mas eve so i must not be normal either : 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21098006

Read this on Twitter last night and if it's mentioned, sorry for the double post. 

This is a great gesture, and hope he doesn't receive the flack Stephen Naismith did when he did something similar ("He should be doing it all the time the money he makes, he's only doing it for publicity etc)

Angel is a good lad! No matter what, this is great!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21098006
> 
> Read this on Twitter last night and if it's mentioned, sorry for the double post.
> 
> This is a great gesture, and hope he doesn't receive the flack Stephen Naismith did when he did something similar ("He should be doing it all the time the money he makes, he's only doing it for publicity etc)
> 
> Angel is a good lad! No matter what, this is great!


On top of that he is one of the most underrated rightbacks in the league.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v #NCFC: Jones, Wisdom, Johnson, *Carragher,* Agger, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Suarez, Downing, Sturridge.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC subs v #NCFC: Gulacsi, Allen, Borini, Sterling, Shelvey, Robinson, *Skrtel*.


Can't even remember the last time Skrtel was rested for a league game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

unchanged vs fulham. aguero, nasri and GOATwell on the bench, along with horsey, kolarov, mario and lescot


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Posterizer said:


>


Gold


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:ndiaye assist to :fletcher


deserve to lead. Top cross from BIG ALFIE


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Remy looking like a good bit of business so far then.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

if only West Ham could help us out too


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Get used to sitting on that bench Joe Allen :hendo3 :hendo3 :hendo3


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Come on now Webb, Chamakh was fouled, clear penalty


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:hendo :hendo :hendo

Proper jumped up and celebrated with my scouse housemate. Today is a good day

:ndiaye :ndiaye :ndiaye


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










HENDO. Everyone is playing well, still need to bang in a few more here today.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

That's a beuty of a strike by Henderson, looks as if he's got his back to goal when starting his volley motion


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:arry with dat masterstroke


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:suarez1

Great dummy from Sturridge. That kid ain't half bad bama


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 

I think Suarez has already fallen in love with Sturridge. Keeps looking to pass to him and that dummy there by Sturridge was superb.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Chamakh's playing well for West Ham and QPR are defending well. I don't know which is the most unbelievable.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Chamakh's playing well for West Ham and QPR are defending well. I don't know which is the most unbelievable.


One is new the other has been happening for a few weeks


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Yeah QPR defended really well against Spurs last weekend

:fletcher gimmie more of dem fantasy points


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :suarez1
> 
> Great dummy from Sturridge. That kid ain't half bad bama


And you guys wanna try and say £12m is too much. Fuck outta here with that.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:fletcher buried that. Wigan being buried here. £12 million bargain.


:ndiaye bossing the midfield. Can't recall the last time we had a presence like that in the middle. Even if it is Wigan I'm pleased. Letting Vaughan do his thing more too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










beautiful dummy by Sturridge. Looks like a great signing, who could have ever been against it? :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> And you guys wanna try and say £12m is too much. Fuck outta here with that.


12 mil was too much for a guy out of contract in 6 months but in terms of his talent then he's worth it easily.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> 12 mil was too much for a guy out of contract in 6 months but in terms of his talent then he's worth it easily.


You'd still would have had to pay a lot of compensation in the summer, as he's under 24.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> And you guys wanna try and say £12m is too much. Fuck outta here with that.


Like Rush said. For a guy with 6 months left on his contract yes. Remove that factor and then frankly for an England international striker £12m was a brilliant price.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> You'd still would have had to pay a lot of compensation in the summer, as he's under 24.


yeah but it wouldn't be 12 mil. Maybe 6-8 mil or so.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The fact that he is an England international, played in the Olympics, won a lot of trophies already and played in a top team for a bit, would have saw you had to pay us something like £9m in compensation, as we had to pay City something like £5m when he was just a talented kid with potential.

£12m to get him right now was no big deal. You're Liverpool Football Club. Not Wigan Athletic.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was Money+Sturridge for Torres ever a possibility or was it just made-up twitter talk at the time? It it was ever on the table, it doesn't look like such a bad deal now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Was Money+Sturridge for Torres ever a possibility or was it just made-up twitter talk at the time? It it was ever on the table, it doesn't look like such a bad deal now.


was foaming when i heard that rumour floating around. Then we went and got 50 mil for torres and promtly blew it on a donkey.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Merson just said Ben Davies "finished with a plum"...

Needs to watch more :wilkins


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

How did West Ham not score there


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

3 games and 3 goals 

£12m well spent. Shame Chelsea had him but chose the £50m flop over him :troll


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

STURRIDGE. 3-0, with an assist from :downing Can we play Norwich every week?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Swansea playing really well right now!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

if zaba is legit injured then we have no recognised right back available. so much for too many right backs.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Lol West Ham fans are booing the taking off of Chamakh, could never of pictured that before today


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

DOWNING ASSIST!!!! We're gonna need a Sturridge smiley soon. Keeping up dat goals per game ratio :brodgers



Rush said:


> was foaming when i heard that rumour floating around. Then we went and got 50 mil for torres and *promtly blew it on a donkey.*


How do Kenny and Comoli sleep at night? Probably won't see a worse transfer than that again in my lifetime


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i'll make a Sturridge smiley at the end of this game.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> i'll make a Sturridge smiley at the end of this game.


(Y)

Vintage :stevie

Gerrard, Sturridge and Suarez all in my FF team :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:stevie 

Norwich getting battered hard. Still 25 mins to go. this could get extremely ugly


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Why do Norwich implode every time against Liverpool?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Yess, Joe Cole you legend, cop that Arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

silva.

my body is ready


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Irish Jet said:


> Why do Norwich implode every time against Liverpool?


They don't press at all, so we just have infinite time on the ball.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Irish Jet said:


> Why do Norwich implode every time against Liverpool?


Can't deal with pace and skill at all, hence why Citeh always murder us as well.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

vintage stevie G goal sturridge is the dogs bollocks and henderson with a great strike good day for the LFC oh and suarez scoring aswell


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Sub off Chamakh. Score Goal. Cause and effect, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Would love to see Robinson come on for the last 10 mins or so



BLACKANDRE said:


> Can't deal with pace and skill at all, hence why Citeh always murder us as well.













5-0, woop woop. Sterling? own goal? who cares, thats double figures vs Norwich this season :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Thank You Norwich


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

You're welcome.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Rout :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fucking hell here we go again fpalm

Was a real nice finish by Le Fondre though


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Reading are competing for the "Comeback Kings" title, Le Fondre with a double to see them 2-1 up against Newcastle

The Magpies are in trouble


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Newcastle you duds


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

lol, Newcastle sucks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cisse woulda scored that chance last season.

Feeling for Newcastle. Really hope they don't go down again.

Always knew Pardew was nothing special though.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Swansea murdering Stoke

love it


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Imagine trying to sell someone who missed the last premier league year that Newcastle were challenging for the champions league. They would probably laugh their head right in front of you.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Owen scores, the forgotten man


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BACK TO BACK WINS MONVOLUTION YEAH.


N'Diaye looked solid. Him and Vaughan will do just nicely till Cattermole returns. Needlessly nervy at the end but a win is a win.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Man what a result :ndiaye

Great to see Sturridge fitting into the squad nicely and teaming up with Suarez. Just what we needed. Hopefully we can see much more of that. Same with HENDO. Just all around a brilliant win


----------



## Raging Eboue

Nice to see Owen grab a goal


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Imagine trying to sell someone who missed the last premier league year that Newcastle were challenging for the champions league. They would probably laugh their head right in front of you.


Imagine telling the person we won the Champions League...

Hoping Lukaku GOATS it up and destroys the DARK VILLA :darkbarry


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Not worth going into too much detail, those cunts frankly don't deserve it.

Bunn 5
Martin 4
Turner 4
R.Bennett 4
Garrido 4
Snodgrass 4
Johnson 5
Tettey 4
E.Bennett 4
Howson 2
Holt 0

Subs:
"Hoolyhan" 4
Plkington N/A

*RAPE*

Going to abduct Suarez before the next game. Actually I'd better just take them all somehere far away.

Fair play to Liverpool because they looked class and you can only beat what's infront of you, in this case an aids infested sack of shit. Sturridge looks a great buy and :hendo loooked very confident. Glen Johnson must love games like this where he doesn't need to defend (he can't), rampant as fuck.

Getting bummed into next week surely means subs are needed swiftly? Oh, no, Hughton's in charge, I remember now...

I predicted a relegation scrap at the start of the season and stuck buy that during the mid season summary (prompted by *Mikey*) in this thread, recent form isn't going to change my mind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

good win. silva with some magic, simple chances missed by silva, dzeko and aguero, could've been five. rather pedestrian, fair few mistakes in the first half, but 3 points is 3 points.

hopefully zaba isn't injured. micah and maicon all injured too, kolo out, would mean milner plays right back. worrying.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man what a result :ndiaye
> 
> Great to see Sturridge fitting into the squad nicely and teaming up with Suarez. Just what we needed. Hopefully we can see much more of that. Same with HENDO. Just all around a brilliant win



















Great win today, everyone was on song. Helped by the fact that Norwich are awful, and doubly so against us.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> good win. silva with some magic, simple chances missed by silva, dzeko and aguero, could've been five. rather pedestrian, fair few mistakes in the first half, but 3 points is 3 points.
> 
> hopefully zaba isn't injured. micah and maicon all injured too, kolo out, *would mean milner plays right back. worrying.*




Or ye could go back too 3-5-2 :mcgee:mancini2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Goodnight sweet Premier League, it was nice knowing you. 

Pardew has to go now, no doubt about it. Any other manager in the league would have been sacked after this run, and that was just the final straw. I've never seen a manager single handedly lose a match as badly as that. Take Marveaux off for Perch at 1-0, Bigi on for Cabaye at 1-1, Obertan on for Anita at 1-2. Yes, our 3 best and creative players all taken off. All subs were rightly booed. The "you don't know what you're doing" chants should be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Haha Newcastle. Well in Reading.

It'll cost a fortune to get rid of that clown Pardew and all his staff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Rumours that ashley cole has signed a 1 year contract extension


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm actually in shock at seeing Villa leading. Hopefully they can actually keep it, or extend the lead.

Great to see VLAAR back!


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



T-C said:


> Haha Newcastle. Well in Reading.
> 
> It'll cost a fortune to get rid of that clown Pardew and all his staff.


According to the BBC, Pardew will only be paid a one-year payoff rather than the full 8 years. Still probably would cost quite a bit, but could be worth it. Who'd replace him?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Dat Gabby.

Villa with a very brave 30 minutes.

:mon


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Great stuff from Villa. Hope they do well, I like Lambert.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Magsimus said:


> Goodnight sweet Premier League, it was nice knowing you.
> 
> Pardew has to go now, no doubt about it. Any other manager in the league would have been sacked after this run, and that was just the final straw. I've never seen a manager single handedly lose a match as badly as that. Take Marveaux off for Perch at 1-0, Bigi on for Cabaye at 1-1, Obertan on for Anita at 1-2. Yes, our 3 best and creative players all taken off. All subs were rightly booed. The "you don't know what you're doing" chants should be the final nail in the coffin.


Cabaye asked to come off apparently.

Such a fall from grace for Pardew though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Serbinator said:


> According to the BBC, Pardew will only be paid a one-year payoff rather than the full 8 years. Still probably would cost quite a bit, but could be worth it. Who'd replace him?


That's bound to be true. There is no way in which a self made billionaire would get himself into a situation for which he'd have to pay 8 years worth of wages just to get them off the workforce.



Irish Jet said:


> Cabaye asked to come off apparently.
> 
> Such a fall from grace for Pardew though.


He'd already lost the crowd and surrendered the win after the first sub. Then he attempts to blame the fans afterwards: "The negativity spread around the stadium. That's what happens at the bottom." The phrase "I got it wrong" definitely isn't in his vocabulary.

Villa winning?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Can't help but love what Lambert is doing. Some senior players back today has made such a difference, they're playing some great stuff and have done in spells this season, the inconsistency is always going to come with such a young side, but they'll only get better.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Ashley Cole has at least 3 years left in him, why Chelsea are only giving him a 1 year extension i do not know, absolute idiots.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

So it seems Cole has been convinced to sign the one year contract. What did that joal.com article say yesterday?

:mourinho


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

A pattern is starting to emerge with *Pardew*. At every job he has had he has produced a good year or two to start off with before a massive decline. I remember him having problems with the "Baby Bentley Brigade" at West Ham, maybe he has a problem with long term man management and that's why performances drop off? There were also _rumours_ that he shagged a Saint's player's wife when he was there as well :lol, although that's most likely nonsense.

He seems like he has a case of the Glenn Hoddles, therefore he would be a reasonable candidate to replace :woy as England boss, a job where he would have limited interaction with players due to the lack of a day to day training structure.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Joal.com - The only website with a 100% perfect rumor record


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Sturridge scores against non league minnows, relegation fodder and a consolation tap in and all of a sudden he is Falcao and Drogba rolled into one. Lol you couldn't make it up. What are the bets the deluded masses are calling for his head after the next two games?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Chelsea are charging Arsenal fans £60 for the game tomorrow! Now when Arsenal charged Man City £60 there were lots of anti-Arsenal stories in the press. However there is no mention of this when Chelsea do it. That is because Arsenal fans have not returned any tickets as it is sold out. The real issue seems to be Man City fans are cheap


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Noone on here was overhyping him that much, understandable if you saw people doing it on twitter or something though.


----------



## Death Rider

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Chelsea are charging Arsenal fans £60 for the game tomorrow! Now when Arsenal charged Man City £60 there were lots of anti-Arsenal stories in the press. However there is no mention of this when Chelsea do it. That is because Arsenal fans have not returned any tickets as it is sold out. The real issue seems to be Man City fans are cheap


:kenny no the real story is that football tickets are overpriced mostly in the case of London clubs and the worst offender is arsenal 

Also Norwich are a good team. They are not lower league relation fodder.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Sturridge scores against non league minnows, relegation fodder and a consolation tap in and all of a sudden he is Falcao and Drogba rolled into one. Lol you couldn't make it up. What are the bets the deluded masses are calling for his head after the next two games?


People say he is drogba and Falcao rolled into one? :kobe


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Chelsea are charging Arsenal fans £60 for the game tomorrow! Now when Arsenal charged Man City £60 there were lots of anti-Arsenal stories in the press. However there is no mention of this when Chelsea do it. That is because Arsenal fans have not returned any tickets as it is sold out. The real issue seems to be Man City fans are cheap


Well, it should cost more to go see a team that actually wins trophies :terry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

QPR trying to hold on for a point in most matches while Reading comeback and win even with the odds against them. Says it all really. Money is not everything needed to avoid relegation. You need spirit and determination too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Expectshitposting316


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Expectnonsense316


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

your not funny!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BRAVE Albion


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

good on odemwingie. one of his few thousand shots were gonna find the back of the net


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

no surpises Benteke on the scoresheet again, he really looks a top class striker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










cole looks different. did he change his hair?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Chelsea are charging Arsenal fans £60 for the game tomorrow! Now when Arsenal charged Man City £60 there were lots of anti-Arsenal stories in the press. However there is no mention of this when Chelsea do it. That is because Arsenal fans have not returned any tickets as it is sold out. The real issue seems to be Man City fans are cheap


No. The issue is that City fans had the bottle/ability to say enough was enough and that £62 for a football game just wasn't a viable option. Arsenal fans on the other hand had greater demand which meant people bought tickets even if anyone boycotted and therefore no mention of tickets being returned made it into the media. Ticket prices have been extorionate for years now. The only reason the Arsenal-City story made it into the press was because 900 tickets were returned, which showed a clear rejection and stance from City fans about trying to force Arsenal to reconsider their future prices. No story would have blown up if City had sold 3,000 tickets, aside from the odd piece from someone like David Conn questioning the price there would have been hardly any fuss.

You can't misread the entire point about £62 being an absolute joke to charge anyone for a game of football by taking it as a vendetta against Arsenal. 'Man City fans being cheap' is also mind-blowingly dense given the context of what they were being charged.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I expect to see 15 overhead kick goals, 9 red cards and two lesbian streakers fucking each other til their heads explode for £62.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'd settle for a happy ending that doesn't involve Paul Scholes at Eastlands in the 93rd minute.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Pogba with about as good a goal as you'll ever see.

Fucking wrong fucking thread.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Great goal by HENDO


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm hoping for a United win at White Hart Lane tomorrow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

You'll be getting just that JD


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> You'll be getting just that JD


Why the pessimism?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Why the pessimism?


I think it's better to be that then optimistic about every game, getting hopes up and then being let down. I think we CAN get a point but I've seen enough Spurs to know they are the masters of letting people down. I don't think we will go and get anything from the game. If we do, then I'd be over the moon, see how it works?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Eh, if you beat us you'll have played well and shown yourself to be a team continually getting better and proving a bigger threat and if you lose then it'll just be another learning curve. If you beat us tomorrow I'll just accept we were below par/unlucky and await the next game and the response from the players.

Don't really see how you should be expecting a defeat though. We've played much better in the big away games this season but our game at the moment is entirely haphazard and prone to poor spells throughout a game. It really will be a battle between our attack and your defence, our midfield against your midfield and how the likes of Rafael, Ferdinand and Evra contain Lennon, Defoe & Bale. You've got the midfield, hardworking team and attacking threat to exploit us if we let our guard down or play sluggishly for an extended period of time, whilst we have the experience, the quality up front to punish any mistake/seize any opportunity as well as the pressure of keeping City at bay.

Should be a tense and entertaining game with both teams having everything to play for and matching fairly well in terms of styles and the way they like to approach a game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Eh, if you beat us you'll have played well and shown yourself to be a team continually getting better and proving a bigger threat and if you lose then it'll just be another learning curve. If you beat us tomorrow I'll just accept we were below par/unlucky and await the next game and the response from the players.
> 
> Don't really see how you should be expecting a defeat though. We've played much better in the big away games this season but our game at the moment is entirely haphazard and prone to poor spells throughout a game. It really will be a battle between our attack and your defence, our midfield against your midfield and how the likes of Rafael, Ferdinand and Evra contain Lennon, Defoe & Bale. You've got the midfield, hardworking team and attacking threat to exploit us if we let our guard down or play sluggishly for an extended period of time, whilst we have the experience, the quality up front to punish any mistake/seize any opportunity as well as the pressure of keeping City at bay.
> 
> Should be a tense and entertaining game with both teams having everything to play for and matching fairly well in terms of styles and the way they like to approach a game.


We've been losing at home to you for over 10 years, there has been no learning curve about it. Granted, most of the time it has been down to some pathetic refereeing decision but still. We will HAVE to be at our best tomorrow to even get a point. Ferguson won't want Spurs doing the double over him, especially after City closed the gap.

I'm expecting a defeat because we DON'T do doubles over Man Utd. It just doesn't happen. In fact I'll be putting a lot of money on Man Utd to win to bitter the blow anyway, I saw them at odds of 13/10 the other day which is just too good to be true.

Carrick will run the game. He didn't at OT because Sandro and Dembele dominated the midfield. We have no Sandro which is a blow in itself and Dembele is off form at the moment. Parker is coming into the team and will be making his first Premier League start this season and finds himself next to Dembele, not the best game to try and forge a partnership. They didn't look too good together against QPR.

Past few years against Man Utd, Rafael ALWAYS seems to have Bale in his pocket and it will probably be the same. Sure, Bale can drift in and out but I think our danger man tomorrow will be Lennon. He is on superb form at the moment and it's a good opportunity for him to attack Evra and the Man Utd defence. 

I think it will be entertaining as well as a roller coaster for hopefully both sets of fans. I think games between us are usually very entertaining and for some reason it always ends up in controversy. Hopefully none of that and just a good footballing match between two good teams.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I have a feeling it could be a high scoring game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

lol what losers, using us

AS IF YOU GUYS ARE ON THE PITCH


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Its going to be a tough game, cookie monster you always seems to be far too pessimistic about every game, i'll go for a prediction of 2-2.

and yeah Rafael tends to play well against Bale, hopefully he can carry on that tomorrow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



united_07 said:


> Its going to be a tough game, cookie monster you always seems to be far too pessimistic about every game, i'll go for a prediction of 2-2.
> 
> and yeah Rafael tends to play well against Bale, hopefully he can carry on that tomorrow.


Haha, I think I've just always been like this. I guess I don't like being too confident or over the top just because it'll end up biting me in the ass. And growing up as a Spurs fan, you get used to just being disappointed, so I suppose it's built in to you.

I'd take 2-2, not with us going 2-0 up however, haha. Rafael seems to be in good form and I think he'll do a good job on Bale, which then means we go and switch him and Lennon which never works.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> lol what losers, using us
> 
> AS IF YOU GUYS ARE ON THE PITCH


Some people like to feel a part of their club rather than booing them.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Haha, I think I've just always been like this. I guess I don't like being too confident or over the top just because it'll end up biting me in the ass.


Agreed, I haven't said we are definitely going to win once this season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> We've been losing at home to you for over 10 years, there has been no learning curve about it. Granted, most of the time it has been down to some pathetic refereeing decision but still. We will HAVE to be at our best tomorrow to even get a point. Ferguson won't want Spurs doing the double over him, especially after City closed the gap.
> 
> I'm expecting a defeat because we DON'T do doubles over Man Utd. It just doesn't happen. In fact I'll be putting a lot of money on Man Utd to win to bitter the blow anyway, I saw them at odds of 13/10 the other day which is just too good to be true.
> 
> Carrick will run the game. He didn't at OT because Sandro and Dembele dominated the midfield. We have no Sandro which is a blow in itself and Dembele is off form at the moment. Parker is coming into the team and will be making his first Premier League start this season and finds himself next to Dembele, not the best game to try and forge a partnership. They didn't look too good together against QPR.
> 
> Past few years against Man Utd, Rafael ALWAYS seems to have Bale in his pocket and it will probably be the same. Sure, Bale can drift in and out but I think our danger man tomorrow will be Lennon. He is on superb form at the moment and it's a good opportunity for him to attack Evra and the Man Utd defence.
> 
> I think it will be entertaining as well as a roller coaster for hopefully both sets of fans. I think games between us are usually very entertaining and for some reason it always ends up in controversy. Hopefully none of that and just a good footballing match between two good teams.


When I said learning curve I meant more in the sense of you might learn to alter your style of play against United in the future or even in big games. It'll be a good lesson for some of the younger players and a chance to see how this Spurs side which is being built for the future can handle the pressure of playing the top team at home in a game that they want to win to keep ahead of those behind them as well as laying down a message about their potential.

I guess United have such a great history of doing things the hard way as well as how uninspired and poor we've looked in a lot of games this season makes me think you should be a little more optimistic/less fearful of a drubbing. You're a team who play with pace, have skillful and creative players up top and who can make it hard for us to play at a comfortable pace. United haven't set the world on fire and its been a case of teams not being able to exploit us when we've had bad spells in games, which as anyone who's watched us this season could tell has been evident in numerous games. Whether it was starting poorly at the start of the season or recently where its become an issue of one good half coupled with an average/below other half as well as us struggling to keep the ball and dominate when leading as teams seem more comfortable attacking us when trailing, e.g West Ham in the cup and Newcastle in the league.

I think United will win, but this fixture especially at White Hart Lane is no longer as comfortable as it once was. You, Everton & Villa have really improved at home against us in recent years and taken points in games United generally won comfortably against. I'm usually more confident at OT when we play you and Everton because we've shown away from home that the games really are hard to call. You're good enough to punish a poor United performance whilst also being succeptible to a good United comeback. Its a finely poised contest and I don't see much from United's form or momentum to suggest we're the favourites tomorrow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> When I said learning curve I meant more in the sense of you might learn to alter your style of play against United in the future or even in big games. It'll be a good lesson for some of the younger players and a chance to see how this Spurs side which is being built for the future can handle the pressure of playing the top team at home in a game that they want to win to keep ahead of those behind them as well as laying down a message about their potential.
> 
> I guess United have such a great history of doing things the hard way as well as how uninspired and poor we've looked in a lot of games this season makes me think you should be a little more optimistic/less fearful of a drubbing. You're a team who play with pace, have skillful and creative players up top and who can make it hard for us to play at a comfortable pace. United haven't set the world on fire and its been a case of teams not being able to exploit us when we've had bad spells in games, which as anyone who's watched us this season could tell has been evident in numerous games. Whether it was starting poorly at the start of the season or recently where its become an issue of one good half coupled with an average/below other half as well as us struggling to keep the ball and dominate when leading as teams seem more comfortable attacking us when trailing, e.g West Ham in the cup and Newcastle in the league.
> 
> I think United will win, but this fixture especially at White Hart Lane is no longer as comfortable as it once was. You, Everton & Villa have really improved at home against us in recent years and taken points in games United generally won comfortably against. I'm usually more confident at OT when we play you and Everton because we've shown away from home that the games really are hard to call. You're good enough to punish a poor United performance whilst also being succeptible to a good United comeback. Its a finely poised contest and I don't see much from United's form or momentum to suggest we're the favourites tomorrow.


Fair enough. I understand what you mean. I do think AVB is a great coach, in some games this season his tactics have been very astute. I think he did a good job at Old Trafford earlier in the season and I hope he tries doing something similar tomorrow, it would be a real good result for him and us and I think would really stake our claim as a top side.

I don't think you should be worrying about our attack at all really. We have struggled to score in games all season. I mean you've seen some of the misses our strikers have pulled off in the past few games, Defoe at Sunderland, Adebayor at Sunderland and QPR last week. Defoe has reached that part of the season where he stops scoring now and doesn't add much, much like he does EVERY SEASON after a good start. The definition of a purple patch player, in fact I can't believe we haven't upgraded our strike force at all in the past year.

I agree that I think we are good enough to punish you IF you play poor. I just can't see a poor United performance tomorrow. I can see you shooting out the blocks at 80mph. I don't think we'd be able to handle you when you play the one touch passing I have seen you play this year. Time for Lloris to make himself a hero though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










I didn't realise Newcastle's form was that bad. 8 points from a possible 42. Damn.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Spurs is just a horrible matchup for us. Demebele is like our fucking kryptonite, along with Fellaini, just seems to destroy us. We struggle against physicality in midfield and pace up front/on the wings, in other words - Spurs. Sandro is certainly a big loss though, which gives me some sort of optimism. Should open up some space for those dropping off the striker. 

The last game was a joke, we played into their hands from the start allowing them to counter at will. We sorted it out, Rooney made a big impact and we should have scored 4 or 5. 

Lennon used to destroy Evra when Evra was good and Lennon was shit, so there's that. 

Anyways. I look forward to the pints and of course :rvp


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I didn't realise Newcastle's form was that bad. 8 points from a possible 42. Damn.


Crazy to think in between that form they scored 3 goals at both Arsenal and Man U


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Would love to see some more of this tomorrow please, Aaron.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

CHAMAKH looked like a BOSS in his first start, almost scored a few times.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I didn't realise Newcastle's form was that bad. 8 points from a possible 42. Damn.


Yup. Like I said, any other manager in the league would be gone after a run like that. No idea how he's still currently employed, but it's taking us to the brink of the abyss. Again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

What do you think has gone wrong from last season, Magsimus?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Didnt pardew just get a HUUUUUUUUUUGE contract extension?

probably one of the reasons management is holding back


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

> Make an astounding season
> Get a huge contract 
> Be on the verge of losing your job in the first year of your endless contract

LOL


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Yeah, like i thought

Its an 8 year contract extension


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

On Match of the Day, in his interview, Pardew sounded like he was almost laying the blame for the defeat on the fans. Said something about the negative reaction to Cabaye's substitution went around the stadium and that it didn't help or whatever, and I remember he near enough buried Newcastle's entire 2nd team in the interview after the FA Cup 3rd round defeat, even though those same players would be important to him in future matches due to the number of injuries to the first team. He doesn't deserve to manage a club like Newcastle the fucking cock.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



DwayneAustin said:


> On Match of the Day, in his interview, Pardew sounded like he was almost laying the blame for the defeat on the fans. Said something about the negative reaction to Cabaye's substitution went around the stadium and that it didn't help or whatever, and I remember he near enough buried Newcastle's entire 2nd team in the interview after the FA Cup 3rd round defeat, even though those same players would be important to him in future matches due to the number of injuries to the first team. He doesn't deserve to manage a club like Newcastle the fucking cock.


Like I said previously, his long term man management skills are poor, as proven by his spell at West Ham. There's an element of truth to the fan thing but he's acting a bit desperate by banging on about it in the post match interview instead of taking responsibility for his own recurring mistakes.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was it Pardew that signed Tevez and Mascherano?


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Yeah he signed them, that's when things started to unravel at West Ham for him. Add two top foreign stars who can't speak English into a squad full of arrogant overachievers with inflated opinions of themselves and you have a recipe for disaster. Curbishley only sorted it out by shifting Harewood, Anton Ferdinand, Zamora, Koncheskey and co.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Got a couple of big games coming up after the FA cup that should define our season. Arsenal, City, West Brom, 2 legs vs Zenit in Europa and then Swansea. We've done well against teams below us in the table but if we can pick up a few wins in those 4 prem games then we have a decent chance of making the top 4. Sitting 2 wins out right now although we've played an extra game than Spurs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It would be miracle if we somehow ended up in the top 4 at the end of the year. We'd need Spurs and Everton to collapse along with maybe Arsenal (Although I'm not sure if they will be in it by the end of the year. Probably will though)

Arsenal away is a MUST WIN (And depending on which Arsenal shows up could be doable)

City away will most likely be a loss (Please not another 3-0)

The rest are a bit too far off to be predicting. Although I would love a run in Europe


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Yeah but at least we have games against Everton, Spurs and Arsenal to come which if we can sneak some wins there would give us a chance. Don't get me wrong, i don't think we will but its more of a chance than i gave us at the start of the season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It's definitively more of a chance than after the first 5 games... Now that was awful.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:lol Liverpool have a belting win and suddenly the fans talk up top 4 chances. Not happening until you beat a team in the top half of the table, you flat track bullies.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

They've yet to beat a team above them in the league this season IIRC.

It's a disgrace that there is talk of top 4!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

yet for how terrible they've been they're only 8 points off 3rd. says a lot.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :lol Liverpool have a belting win and suddenly the fans talk up top 4 chances. Not happening until you beat a team in the top half of the table, you flat track bullies.


shut up bangwagoner


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Only 6 points off 4th.....



*IT'S ON* :suarez1


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :lol Liverpool have a belting win and suddenly the fans talk up top 4 chances. Not happening until you beat a team in the top half of the table, you flat track bullies.


I would've thought becoming a teacher would mean you could read. Evidently not. 



> if we can pick up a few wins in those 4 prem games then we have a decent chance of making the top 4.


let me slow it down for you. IF we can pick up some wins over Arsenal (higher than us), West brom (equal with us), City (higher than us), Swansea (just below us), then we have a CHANCE of top 4. 

Now kindly keep your opinions to yourself you bandwagoning numpty. Go back to supporting 10 different football clubs.



ROUSEY said:


> They've yet to beat a team above them in the league this season IIRC.
> 
> It's a disgrace that there is talk of top 4!


and yet we're only 3 points behind you guys unk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

That's why it's a disgrace! 

All the time I spent laughing has now got me slightly bricking it!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He's coming for you Mozza....


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> I would've thought becoming a teacher would mean you could read. Evidently not.
> 
> let me slow it down for you. IF we can pick up some wins over Arsenal (higher than us), West brom (equal with us), City (higher than us), Swansea (just below us), then we have a CHANCE of top 4.
> 
> Now kindly keep your opinions to yourself you bandwagoning numpty. Go back to supporting 10 different football clubs.


Too easy to rile up. Must be those small eyes.

Your only hope of top 4 is to play Norwich each week


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Except i'm not riled up, and you're still a mong.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> Got a couple of big games coming up after the FA cup that should define our season. Arsenal, City, West Brom, 2 legs vs Zenit in Europa and then Swansea. We've done well against teams below us in the table but if we can pick up a few wins in those 4 prem games then we have a decent chance of making the top 4. Sitting 2 wins out right now although we've played an extra game than Spurs.


Agree. *IF* _(Definition: Introducing a conditional clause.) _If we can somehow grind out some positive results against the teams you've mentioned, then we'll contest for that fourth spot. Will it be very tough? of course. Have stranger things happened in football? of course. We've been very inconsistent this year which is what worries me the most come the rest of the season.

Cue Stringer calling every Liverpool fan delusional. 

8*D


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



King Kenny said:


> shut up bangwagoner


how is he a bangwagoner, he just supports Chelsea (european champions), Barcelona (best team in the world) and PSG (richest club), and supports the best team in the Super Rugby despite there being a team in his home town

oh wait


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> Except i'm not riled up, and you're still a mong.


Let me slow it down for you - you mad lad.



Fargerov said:


> how is he a bangwagoner, he just supports Chelsea (european champions), Barcelona (best team in the world) and PSG (richest club), and supports the best team in the Super Rugby despite there being a team in his home town
> 
> oh wait


Waratahs are fucking garbage. Crusaders play attractive, entertaining rugby, as well as being defensively sound - greatest exponents of the code. Haters be hating.

And I've been supporting Chelsea for 3 years properly, long before European glory.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Despite Chelsea's shitty performances, I still believe we're going to beat Arsenal. Somehow we always do good against the big teams


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Chelsea should batter Arsenal. But they'll make it as hard as possible for themselves.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Waratahs are fucking garbage. Crusaders play attractive, entertaining rugby, as well as being defensively sound - greatest exponents of the code. Haters be hating.
> 
> And I've been supporting Chelsea for 3 years properly, long before European glory.


except a) Waratahs used to play good rugby, b) other teams aside from Crusaders play good rugby, c) you live in NSW, not Christchurch d) Crusaders have made 14 finals series out of 17, winning the title 7 times and finally e) supporting a team isn't about picking someone who wins a lot. You can't fully appreciate winning the title unless you've been through all the ups and downs along the way. You backing the Crusaders is the most blatent form of glory hunting there is.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Posterizer said:


> Despite Chelsea's shitty performances, I still believe we're going to beat Arsenal. Somehow we always do good against the big teams


Not in the past few seasons although I expect us to beat Arsenal today, I think we'll somehow find a way to fuck it all up just like Rush said.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

No matter how hard we make it for ourselves if we get the win, I'll be happy. We just need those 3 points


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










close but no cigar


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:lmao

Such a gobshite.


----------



## Medo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Manchester to get the revenge of the Old Traford's game today with Rooney returns will be great.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Game still could be called off, Spurs say they are monitoring the situation. Hopefully it isnt called off.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Do they have under soil heating at WHL? if not then yeah I can easily see the game being called off


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Arsenal: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Coquelin, Wilshere, Diaby, Cazorla, Walcott, Giroud

Coquelin starting will be a big test for him, I think we'll struggle without Podolski & The Ox so I'll be pleasantly surprised if we manage to get anything out of this game


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Tottenham: "Today's match against Manchester United remains on at this point in time. However the situation is being monitored and much will depend on whether or not there is any substantial snow before kick off at 1600."

Well fuck.

We have about as full a sqaud a players as we'll ever have. So it would be just like the game to be called and played when RVP, Rooney, Carrick etc are out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










can rule out joal because he's the RIGHT ONE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Feeling dirty but come on Chelsea. Wouldn't mind a draw though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> can rule out joal because he's the RIGHT ONE


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

OMG at #9's hair.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Torres isn't helping himself here with that haircut. His long blonde hair was always the source of his powers


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Think we will see another Arsenal win at Stamford Bridge. And as always United will win at Spurs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Oh great, Quinns back. That cunt.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Theo Walcott, signed a new contract, back on the wing :lmao

Mataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:mata


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Embarrassing reffing already


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Oh great, Quinns back. That cunt.


That foul on "Cocker Lane" should be been called. Come on ref.

Giroud should've buried the chance first.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

lmao Arsenal


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Goodnight sweet Arsenal


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Arsenal are fucking hilarious at times :wenger Lampard has gone pelanty crazy this season, i've lost count of how many he's scored


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Should that not have been a red for stopping a goalscoring oppertunity ?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I know there's only been 18 minutes played but I think it's time :wenger brought on game-changer Ramsey


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was there even any contact with Ramires? Need a a slow mo gif.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Arsenal are fucking hilarious at times :wenger Lampard has gone pelanty crazy this season, i've lost count of how many he's scored


Enough to question why Chelsea are STILL adamant not to give him a new contract


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



AlexHumph said:


> Was there even any contact with Ramires? Need a a slow mo gif.


looked like he slipped into him on the slo mo replay.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
I want a new manager, and I want one right now. #Arsenal 

This guy :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



AlexHumph said:


> Was there even any contact with Ramires? Need a a slow mo gif.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I imagine he was talking about the penalty decision


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> I want a new manager, and I want one right now. #Arsenal
> 
> This guy :lmao :lmao


At first glance, I thought ht was asking for THE RIGHT ONE :mourinho


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Can Arsenal come from 0-2 down? In other words, are they as good as Southampton?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Not safe until we're winning 5-0


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Arsenal fans chanting "Spend some fucking money".


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

lol at Cech's casual save from Giroud off that Walcott offside cross.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



AlexHumph said:


> Was there even any contact with Ramires? Need a a slow mo gif.





















i suppose your opinion on it depends on if you're a chelsea or arsenal fan :lol That to me is a slip, not a penalty.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fuck me it's tempting to rip my own bollocks off and shove them down Quinn's throat so he would finally shut the fuck up


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

According to twitter the snow is a lot heavier now in Tottenham and there will be a pitch inspection at 3pm.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

SAVE US AA23


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm not sure it was a pen, one of the better dives I've seen from Ramires though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Annoying how the commentators constantly mention Benitez being unpopular purely being a matter of results. I have no doubts a lot only care about the results and thus aren't impressed, but surely they have to know a lot of Chelsea fans just personally do not like the man himself and don't want him as manager given his history with Liverpool and comments about the club in the past. Feels like one of those instances where the media try to deflect from a lot of the real issues about why Benitez will never win over some Chelsea fans, rather than accept that a % of Chelsea fans won't ever come around to the bloke.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

50/50 pen tbh. Really hard to call. Looks like ramires slipped but seems like there COULD have been some contact to help him down.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The free kick should've been given before the first goal went in, poor decision from the ref. Ramirez does slip for the pen but I can understand why the pen was given as it was tough to call in the moment.

Wenger has got it all wrong though. Diaby and Coq are way too deep and poor Wilshere is pressing up high on his own through the midfield and has no support. Wenger has to change things and have his side press high. They have to go for it now.

Credit to Chelsea though. They've passed the ball well and created decent opportunities. They could've had more to be fair. Torres doesn't look interested, even with the new hair cut.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Just got a phone call and have been told the Spurs/Man Utd game has been called off. Will be announced by 3pm but decision made. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Even without the two decisions we've been disgusting. Arshavin for Diaby so wilsh drops back and santi moves to the middle.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

You sure there won't be a referee walking around the pitch and throwing the ball in the air to check if it bounces?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

arabic commentary thinks ramesy needs to come on

apparently hes the soluton


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just got a phone call and have been told the Spurs/Man Utd game has been called off. Will be announced by 3pm but decision made. Don't shoot the messenger.


Latest photo I've seen really doesn't look that bad:










Unless the pitch is frozen or something obviously, that's perfectly playable. With the PL regulations there'd never be a game in Russia.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> arabic commentary thinks ramesy needs to come on
> 
> apparently hes the soluton


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Hope it doesn't called off, it's the fullest squad we've had in ages.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I've seen more snow on a nightclub bathroom floor. Ridiculous


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The snow is falling heavy down here but i'd still be surprised if the match got called off. Reckon they really could get it into a playable condition before kickoff.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Probably a problem with the surroundings of the stadium, rather than a pitch problem.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The pitch looks fine but if its frozen solid that could be a problem. Plus the stadium/surroundings could be a problem.

Walcott with a great finish. Loltorres.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


lol


----------



## just1988

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


*GET IN!*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


Well played, you are the anti-Snrub.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

NEW SIGNING THEO WALCOTT


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Surely they can't throw away another 2 goal lead.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™;12851322 said:


> How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


Hope you had money on that

EDIT: And now game-changer Ramsey is on, it get's from bad to worse for Chelsea


----------



## CGS

What a debut goal :wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

There's one, GOAT Ramsey on for Coquelin who was having a good game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Get Ba on.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Ramsey has arrived :wenger


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

We've got a game on our hands now.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> How long before Arsenal scores. I'm tipping Walcott.


Whatever you just did, please do it again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Walcott looks half decent when through the middle but Wenger still keeps him playing on the right when is as good as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Torres HAS to come off now, before it's too late.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He's name is God. He can predict the future.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Eva Carneiro sighting :kobe4


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



T-C said:


> Well played, you are the anti-Snrub.


anti-snrub? Isn't being pessimistic Classic Snrub? (God is a Chelsea fan)


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> anti-snrub? Isn't being pessimistic Classic Snrub? (God is a Chelsea fan)


It was in regards to getting a prediction correct.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

United vs Spurs is On


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It's on. It's off. It's on. It's off. This game is getting like the mrs' sex promises.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cookie Monster is Snrub 2.0 from here on out. Sorry Snrub!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Cookie Monster is Snrub 2.0 from here on out.


Co-signed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fergie and Foy pre-match love. Gulp.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Giroud to equalize with a header. Rafa to bring on Ba far too late.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



God™ said:


> Giroud to equalize with a header. Rafa to bring on Ba far too late.


Place your bets ladies and gents.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

what negativity?

i thought we'd win yesterday 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Have seen pace like THAT from Torres for a long time


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Torres, What a woeful excuse for a footballer, get him off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

That fan audibly screaming 'Dirty Bastard' on camera :lmao .


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fergie apparently not happy about the game being on. "no comment" when asked his view on it being played.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Rare AA23 sighting :mark:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

When I see Arshavin, I think this.....


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'll always have time for Arshavin, he's capable of magic when he's in the right mood.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He has 5 assists on the season surprisingly, all in the COC but still.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Lloris
Walker - Caulker - Dawson - Naughton
Parker - Dembele
Lennon - Dempsey - Bale
Defoe​
No Vertonghen? Gulp.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Ferdinand, Evra, Carrick, Jones, Cleverley, Kagawa, RVP, Welbeck
> Subs: Lindegaard, Valencia, Anderson, Rooney, Giggs, Smalling, Hernandez. .


no wingers, and jones in midfield :argh:


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Jones in midfield. Not a fan. Looks like we will be doing that diamond again, strange when Spurs have genuine width to threaten us with.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Don't understand why both Vertonghen and Ekotto are on the bench.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Ba should be doing better there imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

LOL at Ba

Spurs to win judging by those teamsheets


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

7 English players in the Spurs starting 11 and a whole English back four. Impressive.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Some people are speculating whether it will be jones at rb, and rafael ahead of him, so to double up on Bale


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I would probably prefer that.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> arabic commentary thinks ramesy needs to come on
> 
> apparently hes the soluton


Aaron Ramesses :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Uniteds bench is insane!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

A game of two halves eh


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's on. It's off. It's on. It's off. This game is getting like the mrs' sex promises.





Joel said:


> I saw :cashley getting booed :lol
> 
> Ok, Mike Phelan. I will not give the actual scores, because I don't want to boast.
> 
> *Chelsea will win by the odd goal. There will be at least 3 goals in the match. Walcott will open the scoring. Look for a Mata goal.*
> 
> United will win. Spurs will not score. Saying van Persie will score is too easy. So I will tell you that one of the goalscorers will be Young.
> 
> THE RIGHT ONE has spoken :mourinho


:mourinho


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> arabic commentary thinks ramesy needs to come on
> 
> apparently hes the soluton


when was that goal scored, HMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Hope we don't get in the CL this year tbh, just so Wenger opens his eyes and realise the team isn't world class anymore and we wouldn't have a horrible shot at the Europa.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

3 things I learnt today -

1. GOD is actually GOD
2. Arabic Commentators are tactical geniuses
3. Joel is still THE RIGHT ONE


Prediction for next match: Spurs 3 - 2 United


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

After seeing the line ups and the benches, I can see Man Utd winning this comfortably about 1-3 or 1-4.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> After seeing the line ups and the benches, I can see Man Utd winning this comfortably about 1-3 or 1-4.


Uh-oh....


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I guess a United win is most beneficial to Liverpool's hopes of getting 4th place. I will reluctantly accept a :rvp hattrick for my fantasy team.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



T-C said:


> Uh-oh....


Looking at how you've lined up with no wingers and who's in our defence, I predict we're going to get destroyed by United's through-balls played through the centre. Lloris will have to have a unbelievable game as sweeper.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i saw an RVP signboard while driving today in the morning

kinda scared me seeing his face out of nowhere


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

So we've actually got GOD, the RIGHT ONE and now Cookie Monster is the WRONG ONE. Got it.

I'm therefore not going to make a prediction.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Surely Wenger will not come out and blast the refs...? After they almost scored, Ramirez came with studs in, leading to the goal of Mata, and whup whup - instead of being 1 up, they find themselves 2 down. Prove how much small margins decide big games. how many fouls did ramires get away with it?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Magsimus said:


> So we've actually got GOD, the RIGHT ONE and now Cookie Monster is the WRONG ONE. Got it.
> 
> I'm therefore not going to make a prediction.


What have I done to be considered the wrong one


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Worst manager of the season definitely has to go to None other than Arsene wenger.The guy has completely made a joke out of Arsenal this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

no im the WRONG ONE. cookie is my WRONG ONE IN TRAINING


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Chelsea win a game in which Atkinson was the ref? Foregone conclusion, to be honest.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Penalty decision I can understand but I'm still a little pissed at the blatant foul on Coquelin, GOD said Giroud would equalise anyway so he's the HALF RIGHT ONE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Young isn't even playing. Damn :fergie is so jealous and corrupt that he has started mind games with THE RIGHT ONE already.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Arsenal have won 59% of PL games with Arteta playing and 13% without him. Arteta is absolutely vital to us, it's unbelievable the way we don't have a similar player as back up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm sorry, but the way de Gea pushes the ball back into the danger zone after a save is terrible. Keep making all the excuses in the world for him though (Y)


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Walker vs. Evra. Who is more lulzworthy?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

YESSSSSS!!

:rvp


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

As easy as that.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Awful defending from Walker. Dem fantasy points :rvp


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was a great ball and great header. Tottenham should be a lot tighter though considering it's Van Persie.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

How could the ref not see the pull on Dembele there? Foy-king hell.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Good save from De Gea.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

We need to bring Assou-Ekotto on at half time. Both Naughton and Walker are having terrible games. Decision would be who to bring him on for though. I'd bring him on for Walker and put Naughton in his natural position. Naughton actually looks a clever player, has good vision and passing ability whilst Kyle Walker, is well, Kyle Walker.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I think people forget that De Gea is still young and has a lot to learn. Still, he made a terrific save with his legs when it deflected off Ferdinand. 

We've defended well and started picking up the pace at the end creating some really good opportunities. Welbeck showing how great he can be but his decision making needs to improve. Should have pulled it back to Kagawa, who surely would have made it 2-0. Still, Welbeck is having a good game.

Carrick, Cleverley and Jones are doing well in midfield but we are giving the ball away a lot. Luckily, Spurs have only had a couple of good chances. Rafael, Ferdinand and Vidic are doing well, Evra is once again having a nightmare against Lennon so far. Van Persie has been anonymous but got us the goal as usual and Kagawa is having a solid game.

We need to stop giving the ball away carelessly though. It's good to see we have a strong bench though if we do allow Spurs back into it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Redknapp: "Walker got confused"

what's fucking new?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

seabs not wearing a hat on the bench. what a hero


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Clint WOATsey


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Woeful. We need to sort this finishing out. Dembele GOATing though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenalol. :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Just not gonna be our night tonight.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

shit.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

CLINT GOATSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fergie

Although a United win would have been better for Liverpool :downing


----------



## CGS

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

great


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

fucking hell


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

AVB


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Draw was probably a fair result overall, not much quality on show. How the ref or linesman didn't give that penalty on Rooney I will never know, but yea, United get all the decisions.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Serves :fergie right for not starting Young. Had he done that, it would have finished 2-0. Trying to spite THE RIGHT ONE will always backfire on you! Let that be a lesson to all of you.

:mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

nice punch de gea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Thought it would be a draw before the game, although the way it happened was disappointing


hopefully we dont drop a point till city in april


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:fergie


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Disappointing to give away a winning position, but they had a lot of the ball second half and deserved at least a goal. Thought we played the counter attack fairly well and had good chances to convert into a decisive second goal. De Gea had a fine game as the last line of defence, though the punch for the goal wasn't his finest, but shouldn't be the main thing people take away from today's game.

Welbeck was very good I thought. His first touch and general hold up play was excellent throughout and his persistance and workmanlike attitude served us well up front. Kagawa didn't have much of a look in but had some good passes and individual touches which was about all we could have asked from him in that position, little touch to set up the breakaway that led to the goal was a fine effort on his part.

Annoying to drop points at the death, but we've had enough of those over the years to be due one in return. 5 points is still a good lead and it'll be interesting to see the response from the players next week.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Can't say Spurs didn't deserve that.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was about to post that we were one top striker from at least picking up a point, till Clint Goatsey shows up :lmao.

Lennon was quality today, shame about Defoe being shown up for the one dimensional striker he is.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Spurs take 4 points off us... it was to be expected but it still makes me sick as our defending was brilliant. Some people will blame Rafael there but it was Valencia's fault. Rafael did well to win the ball and was running up the pitch for Valencia to knock the ball up to him but Valencia just stood there like a zombie. De Gea's punch was also rather weak but as usual, Lennon gets the ball in a tight area. It was always going to be him as Evra is a useless fuck defensively.

A damn shame but we didn't do enough anyway. We created what? 4 or 5 opportunities and were very wasteful. Kept giving the ball away when we got in dangerous areas also and it cost us. There again, we were denied a stonewall penalty.

4 points out of 6 against Liverpool and Spurs isn't all bad but we badly needed the 3 points today. We just can't keep a cleansheet and it may cost us eventually. Time to bounce back against Fulham next in the FA Cup.

De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Ferdinand, Carrick and Welbeck were all brilliant. Kagawa, Cleverley and Jones also had good games and RVP did well at holding the ball. Evra was woeful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I thought we'd draw but the circumstances are a sickener. Fucking hate football. I've only seen the goal once so I'm not sure who to blame so Valencia, Rafael and De Gea, you pack of useless fucking cunts. Go fuck yourselves.

Valencia, you have a left foot. Use it, you twat.
Rafael. Close down the crosser, you fucking midget.
De Gea. Get a better fist on the ball, you fucking wimp.

I'll love them all in an hour or two.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Totally unexpected.

Went into the game thinking United will do us, just because we don't do doubles over them. We started off bright and caused problems. Then United go and score one of the easiest goals you'll see all season, great header from RVP though, well it was bound to be with no one marking him. Poor positioning from Lloris on the goal though.

Lennon was by far the man of the match for me. Not sure why Carrick got it, I thought he was great in the first half but I thought Dembele bossed the second half. I thought it was just going to be one of those games where an opposing goalkeeper has another blinder against us as it always happens, where our striking was going to let us down once again but Dempsey scoring a real poachers goal after good work from Lennon to see him.

It was a penalty on Rooney, but I won't complain, we've had numerous of decisions go wrong against United which probably won't be spoke about of course. We still love you Pedro Mendes. It's a superb point and could be one of those we look back on at the end of the season. 4 points from Man Utd this year, feels weird.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Lennon was brilliant, showed Valencia what to do as a winger, take your fucking man on and attack the space.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Haha apparently a Spurs fan threw a snow ball at Evra. Someone make a gif


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

His defensive work shouldn't go unnoticed too. Made me laugh when they said something about "Lennon is having to do a job he's not used to". It's like, these people must surely watch football? Every single week Lennon is back defending, it's one of his strongest traits as a player. Thought he was great today.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Totally unexpected.
> 
> Went into the game thinking United will do us, just because we don't do doubles over them. We started off bright and caused problems. Then United go and score one of the easiest goals you'll see all season, great header from RVP though, well it was bound to be with no one marking him. Poor positioning from Lloris on the goal though.
> 
> Lennon was by far the man of the match for me. Not sure why Carrick got it, I thought he was great in the first half but I thought Dembele bossed the second half. I thought it was just going to be one of those games where an opposing goalkeeper has another blinder against us as it always happens, where our striking was going to let us down once again but Dempsey scoring a real poachers goal after good work from Lennon to see him.
> 
> It was a penalty on Rooney, but I won't complain, we've had numerous of decisions go wrong against United which probably won't be spoke about of course. We still love you Pedro Mendes. It's a superb point and could be one of those we look back on at the end of the season. 4 points from Man Utd this year, feels weird.


Glad to see you guys claw United back :fergie

Always get your hopes up no matter what the conditions are. At least that's what I do, lol. I remember when we were up against Barca last season. Virtually everyone thought we'd get slaughtered, but something in me told me that we'll somehow scope through and we did in an amazing fashion.

If we hadn't bottled it against Soton and we didn't lose against QPR, all at home, we'd be something like 6 points off the top or so :terry1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Haha apparently a Spurs fan threw a snow ball at Evra. Someone make a gif


Alex Ferguson: "That massive snowballs attack on Patrice Evra by Spurs fans was absolutely ridiculous He is lucky still to be alive."


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

next 8 games : Southampton, Fulham, Everton, QPR, Norwich, West Ham, Reading, Sunderland.

City's next 8 games: QPR, Liverpool, Southampton, Chelsea, Villa, Wigan, Everton, Newcastle.


would be disappointed not to win at least 7 of those 8


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Haha apparently a Spurs fan threw a snow ball at Evra. Someone make a gif


Found this: 










:suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Nice touch from the Spurs announcer at the end, to wish all the Man Utd fans a safe journey home to Essex.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nice touch from the Spurs announcer at the end, to wish all the Man Utd fans a safe journey home to Essex.


What makes this funny is the originality behind the joke.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Haahahah, thanks man. for once Evra didn't make a scene!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










Greatest love story ever told


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cisse wants in on that


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



united_07 said:


> next 8 games : Southampton, Fulham, Everton, QPR, Norwich, West Ham, Reading, Sunderland.
> 
> City's next 8 games: QPR, Liverpool, Southampton, Chelsea, Villa, Wigan, Everton, Newcastle.
> 
> 
> would be disappointed not to win at least 7 of those 8


Funny how you basically said the same thing before the game against Spurs that you should win all games bar Everton before Feb or something and now you dropped points against Spurs.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I doubt he'd have said that. 07 is one of our more negative posters in regarding the big games for United so I highly doubt he'd have Spurs down as a definite win.

He's not wrong regarding that above prediction though. I'd honestly expect to win all of those games, I can't see us doing that but I don't think we'll lose any of them either.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Abk™ said:


> Funny how you basically said the same thing before the game against Spurs that you should win all games bar Everton before Feb or something and now you dropped points against Spurs.


eh? i said after the spurs game


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Disappointing to give away a winning position, but they had a lot of the ball second half and deserved at least a goal. Thought we played the counter attack fairly well and had good chances to convert into a decisive second goal. De Gea had a fine game as the last line of defence, though the punch for the goal wasn't his finest, but shouldn't be the main thing people take away from today's game.
> 
> Welbeck was very good I thought. His first touch and general hold up play was excellent throughout and his persistance and workmanlike attitude served us well up front. Kagawa didn't have much of a look in but had some good passes and individual touches which was about all we could have asked from him in that position, little touch to set up the breakaway that led to the goal was a fine effort on his part.
> 
> Annoying to drop points at the death, but we've had enough of those over the years to be due one in return. 5 points is still a good lead and it'll be interesting to see the response from the players next week.


Fair assessment. 

Officials had a bad game. Aside from the obvious penalty on Rooney that the linesman had as clear a view as you'll get of, there were a number of fouls, shirt pullings and other incidents that you could see plain as day when they happened, on both sides. No-one's going to make a big fuss about us getting denied a penalty cause its only news if we're awarded one, so Fergie will talk about it and get a ban. Grimly predictable.

It's refreshing to have a season where Spurs aren't a guaranteed 6-point doormat, credit to AVB


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



united_07 said:


> perhaps apart from the everton game i would be disappointed if we didnt take 3 points in every game till the city one in april


Vader13 and 07, guess I'm right now, eh?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I most likely forgot to put after the spurs one, as shown earlier when i was predicting a draw for the game. I was pretty sure i did write after the spurs game, probably did it in the chatbox


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Presume he forgot about the Spurs game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I've calmed down now. Seeing those 8 games is a bit of a relief, the minimum we need from that is 6 wins.

City's run is tricky. Liverpool, who are fighting for fourth (sure they are, lol....) Chelsea and Everton are tough games. I'm confident that we'll still have a 5 point gap at the end of this 8 game run.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*






:lmao:lmao
For those that don't know what it's abouthttp://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/110009.stm


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

we'll have a 29 point lead after it. no doubt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

When the hell do we go to Old Trafford? May? We will win. We win the hard games and then lose to the likes of QPR.

THE RIGHT ONE HAS SPOKEN :mourinho


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Heartbreaking to drop points like that. Guess I know what it feels like now. Thought we were great today, especially defensively. Carrick and Jones were wonderful in the middle and Rio/Vidic looked rock solid yet again. Rio's had some masterful defensive performances for us this season for a player who's well past his best supposedly. De Gea pulling off some great saves too. Would have capped off a really great defensive display to hold out. Lack of concentrating undoing all the hard work is doubly frustrating. Rafael should just be hacking the ball away rather than trying to counter off Valencia. Didn't look as though Valencia was close enough to get onto it before a Spurs player at the time. Welbeck had another blinder too. Great to see him back to form on the ball and produce more than work ethic. Van Persie was kinda poor but still has moments of greatness to get us results. 

Penalty decision costing us is annoying too. Probably would have missed the penalty but we should have at least had that luxury. Utd get all the decisions though. They even themselves out usually but we've had a ton of really lousy decisions this season. Been on the right end of some but the idea that we get every big decision our way always amuses me. WAS GOL's at City and Reading on top of this anyone?

Said I'd be happy with 4 points from this past week and I still think we're in a strong position and one where we should wrap the league up from here when you look at our remaining fixtures. All the tricky games left are at home and a 5 point lead gives us some breathing space. City will drop points somewhere too. Get 2 points from the City and Chelsea games at home and that should see us through. Only other places I can see us dropping points are away to Stoke and home to Everton/*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Well glad, we got those three points and beat Arsenal both time this season :terry

Reading next, we'll probably draw or lose that,.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> When the hell do we go to Old Trafford? May? We will win. We win the hard games and then lose to the likes of QPR.
> 
> THE RIGHT ONE HAS SPOKEN :mourinho


May 4th we go to Scum Land!


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Is the Man U game after Reading?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Posterizer said:


> Well glad, we got those three points and beat Arsenal both time this season :terry
> 
> Reading next, we'll probably draw or lose that,.


Well Reading are the new "Comeback Kings" so no doubt Chelsea will go 3-0 up only to come out for they 2'nd half and completely implode and Reading go on to win 4-3 with a hat-trick from the new "Super Sub" Adam Le Fondre


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

trololol, I'm putting him on my fantasy team


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> I'm sorry, but the way de Gea pushes the ball back into the danger zone after a save is terrible. Keep making all the excuses in the world for him though (Y)


I'm glad that people are starting to pick up on/acknowledge this, I got laughed at by *United 07* for saying that De Gea does this a lot, but it's an undeniable weakness of his. I'm struggling to think of a game where he hasn't done this for the past two months. Sometimes he gets away with it, but more often than not he doesn't. He's a keeper that can't cope with crosses and consistently fails to deal with shots correctly, yet apparently he's international/Champion's league class! I wouldn't be so bothered about it but all of the hype for De Gea makes it difficult for me to not point out his obvious flaws.

The argument that United fans always make for De Gea is that he's a great shot "stopper", which is true, but most keepers at premier league level are. However, it's one thing to stop a shot, but where the ball ends up is another matter altogether. Another argument that is given to justify the shot topping quality being a genuine selling point is that De Gea has one of the highest (if not the highest) shots to saves percentages in the league, but until I can see a complete break down of what types of shots he has had to deal with then it's a useless stat. 

To add some balance I will say that De Gea would be an outstanding five-a-side keeper, he would look genuinely world class in a match situation where his distribution would be far more of an asset and his parrying of shots wouldn't be an issue. If opposition players weren't allowed into the eighteen yard area in eleven-a-side matches then he would definitely be as good as some United fans claim, but unfortunately for them the opposition players (to United) are allowed to enter the area for rebounds as well as crosses. If De Gea was unchallenged in these situations then he would be a top, top keeper :redknapp

#NOTOBSESSED :kean


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*The one he parried to Defoe today wasn't his fault. That was going clear of the danger area if Defoe wasn't already so close to De Gea and even then he had to stretch to get anything on it. He's got some way to come still but the potential is definitely there and even now he does a damn good job for us. Doubt too many keepers would have kept a clean sheet today for 90 minutes of that match. He's cost us goals but he's saved us plenty that many other goalkeepers wouldn't have. He'll still improve no doubt. Can't sign every player at his age and be faultless to begin with.*


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v43268822Rpgtckg4

Don't sit so close to the microphone next time, Joel.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I want a keeper that I can be completely confident in, since Schmeichel there's only been one other. De Gea will keep on improving, hopefully it's quickly though as I hate how uncertain of him I am - annoys me as I think he's really talented. Don't rate Lindegaard as anything more than a reserve, he's the Raymond van der Gouw. I honestly can't think of too many keepers that are available for us that'd be our great/world class option.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

but if it was hart this board would've been up in arms for how he didn't catch the ball or punch it further.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm not saying that De Gea won't be a good long term prospect, although there are certain things that will hinder him. My only issue is when _some_ United fans can't see that he has flaws (*ForeShadowed*, *United 07*, etc). If all of the United fans on here can acknowledge De Gea's shortcomings then I will drop the act.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :suarez1


:lmao 

he even smirks, doesn't seem too bothered by it. 

:evra


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Dailymail sports page.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> but if it was hart this board would've been up in arms for how he didn't catch the ball or punch it further.


But if it was Hart, there'd have been no mention of him making an error on the post game analysis and the blame would have gone to a defender, or it'd have been a case of 'the lads been unlucky there'. DDG gets overrated on here and underrated by the media, reversal's true of Hart.

They're both top class young keepers with another decade or so in the top flight and both aren't near their prime yet. People are too tough & too forgiving on both tbh.

De Gea as first choice is a much better replacement for VDS than our attempts to replace Big Pete, at least


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Being from the US, can't really follow the EPL as much as I would like too. So, can someone please explain to me how Arsenal can just hover in the Top 4/5 for so long, but never seem to be a credible threat to win the league? Especially not since Henry moved on.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



CNew2 said:


> Being from the US, can't really follow the EPL as much as I would like too. So, can someone please explain to me how Arsenal can just hover in the Top 4/5 for so long, but never seem to be a credible threat to win the league? Especially not since Henry moved on.


Enough quality to be better than most teams, not enough quality and depth to beat the best teams. Doesn't help that they play a style that often struggles on the poorer grounds against teams that park the bus.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'd say its mostly due to their proclivity to sell off their best players and not replace them 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

because there are better teams than them.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Because of financial doping and the racist english media.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Well at least their current crop of good players seem to be signing long-term contracts to remain (i.e Walcott, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain), as for the selling of their best players, they really didn't seem to have much of choice with the previous two. Fabregas wanted to go back to Barcelona & RVP seemed like he was ready to head out to win trophies.

Judging by these last few games I've seen from them, the players they bring in don't seem like they are capable of playing with the top teams in the EPL, they even seem to struggle with the mid-tier teams for the most part.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I have a big problem with De Gea. I think he has loads of potential but he shouldn't be learning his trade at United. Plus, being Spanish, it's very likely that in a few years when he does become a truly world class keeper, he's going to want to go back home. He should be making his rookie mistakes and improving his game bit by bit at a smaller club.

He was expensive for what he is, and there are plenty of maturer keepers who are already at the top of their game we could try and get. There's a handful in the Prem alone.

Again, he is a good keeper and I think he will be great one day (whether that will be for United or not is the question), but I just don't understand the business decision behind signing him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



93.20 said:


> but if it was hart this board would've been up in arms for how he didn't catch the ball or punch it further.


_*People are up in arms though. The Hart thing comes from the British Media never criticising him when he does something like that but always jump on De Gea when he does. None of Utd's defence ever seem to get credit for strong defensive displays like yesterday for 90 minutes but as soon as there's a blip (the last minute) everyone jumps over it and makes Utd's defence out to be totally incompetent. 

Anyone who's denying De Gea's shortcomings are just completely blind. There's no denying them. We just have to stick with him for a bit. Still 5 points clear so we're doing something right. He's already improved a ton since this time last season and he's still very young. How many keepers his age are better? Agreed with Vader that he doesn't make you very confident as a fan but you have to stick with young players through early problems. Look at Ronaldo during his first season or two compared to where he ended up at.

Loaning him out isn't the answer. He needs experience in this team with this defence in this league.*_


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Seabs said:


> _*People are up in arms though. The Hart thing comes from the British Media never criticising him when he does something like that but always jump on De Gea when he does. None of Utd's defence ever seem to get credit for strong defensive displays like yesterday for 90 minutes but as soon as there's a blip (the last minute) everyone jumps over it and makes Utd's defence out to be totally incompetent.
> 
> Anyone who's denying De Gea's shortcomings are just completely blind. There's no denying them. We just have to stick with him for a bit. Still 5 points clear so we're doing something right. He's already improved a ton since this time last season and he's still very young. How many keepers his age are better? Agreed with Vader that he doesn't make you very confident as a fan but you have to stick with young players through early problems. Look at Ronaldo during his first season or two compared to where he ended up at.
> 
> Loaning him out isn't the answer. He needs experience in this team with this defence in this league.*_


I agree that Hart gets away with a lot of mistakes with the Media, and De Gea is jumped on every time he does something bad. The reason is because 1. Hart is English, and 2. The transer fee they payed for De Gea.

Better keepers his age? Courtois, and Ter Stegen are the only ones i can think of that are in the same age range and are really good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

there's no point continually pointing to the media. im not refering to the english media. of course english players get away with so much more. just like spaniards in spain, italians in italy. i don't live in england, so it has no effect on what i believe. im only commenting about this board, where if hart makes that mistake there's a line of people to pounce on it. and mistakes should be pointed out.

people are continually pointing out de gea's shortcomings because there are people who won't accept that he has them. it's what blackandre says. once the shortcomings are addressed there's no real need to point it out every time i happens is there? the only way a player learns is through being told of their mistakes and working through them. if a player can't deal with that then tough titties, time to go. continually ignoring de gea's errors (that clearance, palming the ball back into the area) doesn't help anyone. won't make any difference from a wrestling forum, but at least we can try and have some less deluded fans around these parts.

as for hart, i've pointed out numerous times his weaknesses. and they are balls in the air and his distribution. yet we have the most clean sheets in the league. :hmm:


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Agreed about the British media bias. Hart has been really poor this season compared to his usual standards, yet the media always make an excuse for him. 
In reality neither keeper is world class. Hart is Champion's league quality _when_ at the top of his game and De Gea is just a decent Prem keeper with a fair bit of potential.

If De Gea was bought for £5 million or so then people would probably be less harsh. A big price tag brings high expectations, therefore a lot of people would have been underwhelmed by De Gea once he moved to England. Not saying that's a good way to think, but it's natural human psychology. Staying on that subject, is De Gea really good or is he a victim of pre-selection? By that I mean is he only expected to be so good by many because many top keepers have vouched for him?

To sum it up: United fans on here are deluded while British tabloids are full of shit. Double shock!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i dont think hart's been THAT poor this season. if you look at the goals we've conceded, how many would be down to keeper error? maybe 2-3? many of the goals we conceded have been through terrible defending and marking at set pieces. he's made more mistakes for england than he has for club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



> Hart has been really poor this season *compared to his usual standards*


Details :troll

I can think of more than 2-3, that's for sure. Real Madrid's late goal, one against Spurs, jinky Johnson's near post effort, the flap against us and that's without having seen all of City's games/highlights.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> he even smirks, doesn't seem too bothered by it.
> 
> :evra


It's a smirk filled with RAGE, he's already plotting revenge. :evra


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> To sum it up: United fans on here are deluded while British tabloids are full of shit. Double shock!


*Essentially. 

Everyone at the club including De Gea acknowledge the improvement that needs to be made though so at least they aren't deluded. We've got a young squad right now that's more working towards their potential than have fulfilled their potential. Players like De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Jones, Cleverly, Kagawa, Welbeck, Hernandez. There's more too if you want to stretch it to someone like Anderson or even Fabio. It's inevitable that they're gonna make mistakes that cost us points. All part of the learning process. They're all worth sticking with though through rough patches. Just look at Evans now. I thought he was completely worthless a few seasons ago and had nothing going for him. Now look at him. Sometimes you just have to stick players in at the deep end and let them learn the hard and harsh way. They'll come good in the end hopefully like Evans has.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I think fans are too spoiled in the modern era. Why wait for a youngster to develop when you could just go sign someone for 20+ million.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It's not a bad process sticking with youngsters in the hope that they will fulfill their potential, especially when it saves vast amounts of money. However, you have to accept that not every player is going to turn out to be United class, that's the pit fall. That's why you have to credit Fergie for splashing out on RVP when he could have easily spent that on four or five youngsters. Any mistakes that are made by the kids will be made up for by RVP's class and goals, you just need to pray that he stays injury free.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Seabs said:


> _*Agreed with Vader that he doesn't make you very confident as a fan but you have to stick with young players through early problems.*_


Not sure if keeper is the best position to be doing that though. It's a departure from how Fergie has done things in the past as well.



BLACKANDRE said:


> That's why you have to credit Fergie for splashing out on RVP when he could have easily spent that on four or five youngsters.


Or one and a half if the Zaha for £15m is accurate.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Arsenal could learn something from this. There's a fine line between allowing youngsters to develop and blind faith when a player doesn't develop as expected.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

For me, centre back and goalkeeper aren't positions to learn your trade in at a high level. Lots of mistakes can damage a young player's confidence at the top level. Mistakes will happen when inexperienced players play in those positions.

Good point about Zaha, Fergie might as well stick to old pros if that's the current cost of top youngsters. Good grief.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

*Well every team needs the right mix. That's why players like Rio, Carrick and RVP are so important to us outside of their natural talents. I honestly think that the vast majority of them players will turn out to be "United Class" in a season or two. I get why some Utd fans aren't confident about De Gea turning around but I personally am. Performances like the one at Stamford Bridge last year are just a sign of what he can do. The natural talent is there, no doubt. Dealing with crosses is something a lot of foreign keepers struggle with when they first come over and he's definitely improved in that department compared to last season. Still a lot of room for improvement though. Concentration is something that comes with experience too and the more he plays with a regular back 4 the better the understanding will become. Rafael and Evans should be permanent fixtures for a long while now and Rio/Vidic still have enough in them to be regular partners for Evans if they stay fit. Rafael was a lost cause to a lot of Utd fans as recent as the start of this season and look at how far he's come in just the past few months. 

For all the complaints everyone throws at this current Utd squad people seem to easily forget that we're favourites to win the league this season from our current position and only lost the league last season on GD after throwing it away at the end. But of course as Thommo says we're a "borderline average" team with Van Persie.

Edit: Can't wrap players up in cotten wool forever. Especially if they wanna be a permanent fixture at Utd under Fergie. If you can't handle making a costly mistake then you're not right for Utd. For me, I'd rather a player like Smalling or De Gea make a mistake in a team they'll be playing in for years to come that can be corrected internally rather than sending them to a team like Reading to make them mistakes and not really learn anything from them. The bigger the mistake and the more costly, the less likely they are to make it again and more likely to learn from it.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Details :troll
> 
> I can think of more than 2-3, that's for sure. Real Madrid's late goal, one against Spurs, jinky Johnson's near post effort, the flap against us and that's without having seen all of City's games/highlights.


madrid's late goal was all kompany. not sure how you're expected to save a ball that you cant see until the guy in front of you suddenly hits the floor.

spurs one i legit cant remember.

johnson goal, norwich yep.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Balance is the key. There's nothing wrong with constantly looking to your youth as the future and blooding them into the team, especially if you're a smaller club who has to make do with what's given to them. Ferguson generally has a good mind for how to bring youth players through though. As Andre says having someone like Van Persie allows the likes of Welbeck and Hernandez to get game time whilst still having the likes of Van Persie and Rooney as people the fans will expect regular goals from. Having players like Ronaldo, Evans, Rafael, Jones mixed in with experienced professionals like Van Der Sar, Evra, Ferdinand, Scholes, Giggs, Carrick allows them to get game time and learn from the experienced players whilst also having less pressure and expectation to deliver instantly when they're surrounded by already developed and top draw players who bear a greater sense of pressure from the fans and media alike.

I agree De Gea has his faults and I don't think anyone could reasonably argue that he doesn't possess weaknesses which will constantly leave you fretting from time to time. Anark and Vader make good points about being a goalkeeper and having these issues is different than say a promising winger, especially as a keeper really needs to be your last line of defence and can un-do the good work of a defence if his positioning and handling of set pieces is a recurring problem. That being said, Seabs' point about Evans is a good example. De Gea shows promise and potential and whilst it'll be a recurring issue of the odd mistake, he'll only develop and adjust to improving his game by being exposed to teams who'll look to exploit his troubled areas. Its tough for him because he doesn't have the benefit of having a more experienced/secure alternative, so its a case for him where long term potential can only be discussed so many times after a mistake, compared to someone like Jones who could have a bad game and have the likes of Rafael, Scholes, Cleverley or Carrick to replace him and allow him to not be exposed and severly scrutinised by the media. It is a gamble with placing such responsibility on De Gea, but sometimes in football taking that gamble that could come back to bite you is what can motivate and develop a long term investment that pays dividends.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

People are too harsh on de Gea IMO, he kept us in the game yesterday with 2 or 3 great saves, but no one remembers them. Im guessing if Lindegaard comes in for the FA cup game, as he hasnt played a while, everyone will be saying de Gea has been dropped. I hope Fergie sticks with de Gea.

BlackAndre you do go over the top with your criticism of de Gea, i remember someone in the chatbox was saying his save against Mata last season was the save of the season, but you thought that was funny and said Ruddy have made loads of better saves.


If a young player makes a mistake or doesnt play well people always seem to go over the top. For instance Welbeck, if he has a bad game, united fans go on about he should be sold or shouldnt be starting. As Seabs said it was the same with Evans, think its still funny that opposition fans still ridicule Evans, most likely they havent seen him play recently.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Don't want to sound like :nash but I honestly think that De Gea needs to hit the gym if he's ever going to control his area. I don't think his judgement is poor on crosses, he just doesn't look confident when trying to get through crowds.

It's fair to say that Kompany should have blocked that shot *Snrub*, but a high quality keeper should be able to react to long distance shots that are very close to him, in my opinion. It wasn't as if Vincent (WAAAAAALLLTTTT!!!!) was standing right infront of him, there was time to react and Hart has great reflexes, usually. Again, that goes back to the "for his standards" thing. I'm notoriously harsh on keepers so take it with a pich of salt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BADASS SERVERS

did you see ronaldo's shot? it dipped like a motherfucker. if it didn't do that i reckon he might have stopped it. completely killed our campaign before it started looking back. looked a broken team in the rest of the games. always easy to pick out when that happens.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Oh I saw the shot alright, but I've also seen Hart save many similar shots with ease. I expect him to save those shots because that's his level, usually.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

the bounce in front absolutely killed him. he's expecting it to be higher, and then it drops faster than skrillex and bass. he could've done better, but many top keepers would've struggled massively. hell, just look at casillas with kolarov's effort, that was a shocker of a goal to let in and wasn't anywhere near as difficult


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

That's a fair enough comment, but I hope that you know that rather than me slagging him off I'm saying that I rate him highly because I expect him to save those shots.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Bets in for tonight.

Everton DNB £15 and over 0.5 goals in the first half £15

COME ON YOU BLUES!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Right then a Fellaini hat-trick and an Everton clean sheets should do nicely so I can jump a couple of places in the Fantasy League


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

No, no, no. I really need a 0-0 tonight for the fantasy bizniz. I'm fucking buckling under Rush's pressure. I'm fuckling.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

is Fuckling a The Thick Of It reference?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Dunno, could be. I've seen them all bar the latest ones and I don't remember it, certainly not as an amalgamation of fucking and buckling. Who can remember every Tuckerism though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

This is the worst game of football I've ever seen.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Total control, no end product. This is looking like a lot of our typical home games. All it needs is an Everton goal against the run of play.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> This is the worst game of football I've ever seen.


Naw, pick any opening round of fixtures from the previous 2 world cups and you would get a worse match than this.

Although Everton have been piss poor so far they can barely put 2 passes together, Neville is there only player who has impressed me. Southampton should of had a penalty for the push on Yoshida by Distin, Lambert has played well so far only his finishing that's letting him down and I think he'll pick up a yellow in the 2'nd half for dissent, De Prado should of been booked for his tackle in the first 10 minutes


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

"He went for a shit, he went for a shiiit Jason Puncheon he went for a shit"


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I burst out laughing when I heard that and when they did "He shits when he wants"


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Good point in the end. Fair result. Don't think we did anything that couldn't be achieved by Adkins but hey one more point away from the drop zone.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Game by game, point by point, we get ever nearer :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

To what?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

4th place :downing don't rule it out at this moment oh RIGHT ONE, let me dream for a bit :downing


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Was genuinely wondering what you meant. I won't say anything right now. The league can be daft at times. So who knows?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Happy to know that Everton drew with Southampton. That's a good result for Arsenal, but we really need to beat West Ham and Liverpool. It's very important.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Was genuinely wondering what you meant. I won't say anything right now. The league can be daft at times. So who knows?


You clearly know, so tell us dammit!!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Was genuinely wondering what you meant. I won't say anything right now. The league can be daft at times. So who knows?


You clearly know, so tell us dammit!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Young T-C, I thought being THE RIGHT ONE was good at the beginning. But as time has gone by (I think I have been THE RIGHT ONE for *ONE WHOLE WEEK* now - that is seriously long) the mental stress is starting to tell. These insane powers cannot be used frivolously. I cannot strain my health on an irrelevant team like Liverpool :jay












































:gotze


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Wouldn't want you to pull something Joel


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I appreciate the kind words, R.Scorpio.


----------



## Daniel Pereira

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

My Newcastle is disappointing me.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Newcastle aren't disappointing the fans, it's the fans that are disappointing the Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



danny_boy said:


> Newcastle aren't disappointing the fans, it's the fans that are disappointing the Newcastle












You should be ashamed of yourself, Daniel. :avit:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Joel said:


> Young T-C, I thought being THE RIGHT ONE was good at the beginning. But as time has gone by (I think I have been THE RIGHT ONE for *ONE WHOLE WEEK* now - that is seriously long) the mental stress is starting to tell. These insane powers cannot be used frivolously. I cannot strain my health on an irrelevant team like Liverpool :jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gotze


Won't be so irrevelant come Spring when we beat you in the Europa League Semi's :kanye


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

4th place is coming back to us. :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



King Kenny said:


> 4th place is coming back to us. :side:


But Arsenal is gonna win the Champions League anyway :wenger


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



R.Scorpio said:


> Wouldn't want you to pull something Joel


he's been pulling that for years :carra


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

oh boy, another insufferable utd poster.

H8 GLAZAH


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



DwayneAustin said:


> 4th place :downing don't rule it out at this moment oh RIGHT ONE, let me dream for a bit :downing





King Kenny said:


> 4th place is coming back to us. :side:


Don't do it to yourself, lads. 2 back-to-back losses against Arsenal and City are coming up. Accept 7th now, it ain't so bad :fergie.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Liverpool apparently made a $5mil bid for Ajaccio keeper Guillermo Ochoa. The keeper apparently is the only reason Ajaccio has stayed in the french topflight.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'm going to mark when thevaliumkid and The Arseache Kid face off. 

It's destiny.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Don't do it to yourself, lads. 2 back-to-back losses against Arsenal and City are coming up. Accept 7th now, it ain't so bad :fergie.


Thats what i posted a few days (day?) ago. The next 4 prem games can define our season. We have Arsenal, City, West Brom and Swansea. We can really push our claims for a top 4 spot with at least 3 wins, but the more likely option imo is we lose to City, lose to Arsenal, beat West Brom and draw with Swansea which will doom us to 6-10th.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*










BIG PER is running a racket here :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> Thats what i posted a few days (day?) ago. The next 4 prem games can define our season. We have Arsenal, City, West Brom and Swansea. We can really push our claims for a top 4 spot with at least 3 wins, but the more likely option imo is we lose to City, lose to Arsenal, beat West Brom and draw with Swansea which will doom us to 6-10th.


Honestly think we could scrap a draw at Arsenal if we really go for it. Could even get something at Swansea although I am doubtful of that. 

Honestly right now I'd be ok the with 6th with a decent push for 4th. It would at least show some signs of improvement over last year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

beat arsenal, draw to city, beat west brom, beat swansea. 

:side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



King Kenny said:


> beat arsenal, draw to city, beat west brom, beat swansea.
> 
> :side:


well aren't you pessimistic. we should get 12 points there /samee

:troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

a shame wolves arent in the league anymore, you should get 50 for having to go there


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The Swansea game is at Anfield right? Would think par would be 7 points from those 4 matches.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Then Suarez goes in the summer and its back to 8th for Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

If we play well then there is no reason why we can't take points off City and Arsenal but i'm not banking on getting anything there. 



BANKSY said:


> Then Suarez goes in the summer and its back to 8th for Liverpool.


:kobe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

i can think of one reason


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Obviously it was a bit of a tongue in cheek comment. But how long can Liverpool hold on to a player of Suarez's ability if they are not at least challenging for the league/ being in the champions league?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I'll be surprised if win 3 of those 4 games. Praying for the best though.

Suarez loves the fact that the club supports him whenever he fucks and whatnot. He says he's happy at Liverpool. But he will most likely leave if we don't make c-league anytime soon.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Come on Villa, if you can make it through tonight you could find yourself in the HALL OF FAME.






:lelbron


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Rush said:


> BIG PER is running a racket here :side:


The proceeds of which are Arsenal's transfer kitty for the summer :wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Hulk Hogan is on talksport atm. :dunne


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

He was on 'This Morning' earlier as well... :hogan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

yaya puts in a bloody brilliant ball for gervinho to finish in the 88-89th min and go up 2-1. yaya with a goal and an assist in a very, very ugly, stop start game


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Did anybody else hear Bob Wilson's comments on TalkSport where he was defending David De Gea? "You name me one goalkeeper in modern football that can deal with the speed of the modern ball/cross and that can handle the crowdedness of penalty boxes" (paraphrasing) :lmao

Yeah Bob, keepers don't/can't come for crosses anymore!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Cech was fantastic at last sunday

For a while I was kinda worried he was losing his nerve after his injury, but he's been completely BRAVE lately


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

On de Gea



Gary Neville said:


> It may seem as though I'm harsh on goalkeepers, but they are in a position of maximum authority on a football pitch in respect to the job that they do. It's a thankless task, but you cannot make a mistake like that in the last minute of the game at this level.


Well said as usual :gnev


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I wish that John Ruddy was able to play so that we could actually deal with crosses. The vanilla midget Bunn is leaking a lot of goals in his absence 

Hopefully Lee Camp will turn out to be a decent signing/replacement for the short term. That's if he joins up, anyway.

EDIT- My thoughts on De Gea are well documented, I'm not going to slag him off again, well, at least until the :whiteknight section of WF's United fans start saying he's faultless.

I just wanted to have a laugh at Bob Wilson's expense :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BLACKANDRE and I will continue the CRUSADE to SLANDER the name of de Gea, until United fans begin to HATE him.

Leave Bunn alone. Fantasy reasons are more important, Andre.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I would drop Bunn now *Joel*, he's going to lose you points. Thought about making a joke like "drop him just like he drops crosses" but the truth is he never comes for them.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It's fine to have 4-5 French players but to have a squad of them is ridiculous, you need some English players who know what passion is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Read the entire Neville analysis on the De Gea situation and he summed it up very well. Outlined the added pressure and responsibility De Gea has as a youngster and being the keeper compared to other players on the pitch, but offered enough constructive criticism that it was evident he recognises the long term potential whilst analysing the short term difficulties. Liked that he drew upon one of his own 'crucial mistakes' at OT against Arsenal in '98 when Overmars won them the league with the late goal. He came off far better trying to demonstrate why De Gea's mistake was a crucial one which can't be dismissed as a simple learning curve, but still offered more of an open and honest debate than your typical sports column writer.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Srdjan99 said:


> It's fine to have 4-5 French players but to have a squad of them is ridiculous, you need some English players who know what passion is.


So only English players know what passion is?


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

PASSSHHUUUUNNNN.

Newcastle should just get Kevin Keegan back if that's what they want.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

plastic flags fpalm


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

When there waving those flags around it makes it looks like an American sports game rather than an English Cup Match


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Benteke scores. Long time for Bradford to defend now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The plastic flags are a shame, since they come off so cringeworthy and as a forced attempt by the club to manufacture some colour in the ground. Fulham's 'clappers' will forever be the most cringey device I've ever seen inside a football ground however, no earthly clue how people could buy one of them and not feel like an utter weapon.

Would expect Villa to progress based on their play and the current score, if they get a 2nd before half time then it will be interesting to see how Bradford react.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The sad thing is, I used to like Seven Nation Army.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The Euros ruined that song for me.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

If I hadn't heard SNA from the Euro's till now then I would probably start liking it again but now it's been completely fucking ruined for me as well


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Durrrrr...dur, dur...dur, dur, durrr, durrr, durrr, durrrrr (X infinity)

That represents those fans quite well in all honesty.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

7 nation army goal music is boring now haha.

Schalke's goal music is my favourite


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The following is the opinion of a traditional boring sod:

My favourite goal music is the roar of 000s of fans going absolutely mental. Not a fan of any form of goal music dubbed over the manic roar of supporters personally. Give me the reaction to Owen vs City at OT or Scholes at Eastlands in the 93rd minute and the massive surge/roar/sheer insanity that was the goal celebrations over a pop/rock song.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I have £10 on Bradford to win. Come on


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

im not really sure why anyone needs music at all during a goal or even a stadium

except for maybe the club song or champions league anthem

also, dont diss the plastic flags. ITS ALL WE'VE GOT. asides from our "john Terry: Captain. Leader. Legend" banner


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Villa deserve to go out purely because of those plastic flags.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The following is the opinion of a traditional boring sod:
> 
> My favourite goal music is the roar of 000s of fans going absolutely mental. Not a fan of any form of goal music dubbed over the manic roar of supporters personally. Give me the reaction to Holt vs the scum at Carra or Jackson at Pompey in the 80th minute and the massive surge/roar/sheer insanity that was the goal celebrations over a pop/rock song.


Edited to suit my own experiences, otherwise fully agreed (Y)

We have Samba de janeiro as our goal music. Cringe, cringe, cringe, especially when the normals start clapping along while doing the durrrrs in unison.

I might have to start calling the "dullards and pesimists" the durrrs from now on


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> im not really sure why anyone needs music at all during a goal or even a stadium
> 
> except for maybe the club song or champions league anthem
> 
> also, dont diss the plastic flags. ITS ALL WE'VE GOT. asides from our "john Terry: Captain. Leader. Legend" banner


Its purely for the families/entertainment aspect. Dancing/bopping along to a chart/cult song is apparently more passionate than flying down 3 rows and embracing the nearest BO contaminated bloke by you.

Personally 0.35-50 sums up how I'd always love to see a goal celebrated:






Raw, passionate, simple, traditional, no fuss or faff, just blokes/lads/women have a right bit of a mental. Class.



BLACKANDRE said:


> Edited to suit my own experiences, otherwise fully agreed (Y)


THE OTHER RIGHT ONE.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

GET IN!!!!!!!

BRADFORD ARE GOING TO WEMBLEY!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

VILOLA


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Some top class goalkeeping in that video, *Woolcock*.

Also, Paul Lolbert.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I dont see how anyone wont lose their shit during a goal

a goal is a goal. seriously


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The following is the opinion of a traditional boring sod:
> 
> My favourite goal music is the roar of 000s of fans going absolutely mental. Not a fan of any form of goal music dubbed over the manic roar of supporters personally. Give me the reaction to Owen vs City at OT or Scholes at Eastlands in the 93rd minute and the massive surge/roar/sheer insanity that was the goal celebrations over a pop/rock song.


A-fucking-men. Goal music is fucking retarded.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



nazzac said:


> 7 nation army goal music is boring now haha.
> 
> Schalke's goal music is my favourite


Any team that plays music after they score should be ashamed of themselves.

Embarrassing.

Only Wigan fans and nobodys with 48 fans per stand play fucking music!


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Redead said:


> I dont see how anyone wont lose their shit during a goal
> 
> a goal is a goal. seriously


Come to Carrow Road and sit in the River End or the City stand, you'll either be sitting on your hands grunting or performing a gentle clap during a goal. Those people have permanently lost their shit in a sense.


----------



## Death Rider

Redead said:


> I dont see how anyone wont lose their shit during a goal
> 
> a goal is a goal. seriously


This. I lost my voice when we scored vs Cardiff in carling cup last year. I get funny looks from people when inserted jumping up and down when Liverpool or england score


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



ROUSEY said:


> Any team that plays music after they score should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> Embarrassing.
> 
> Only Wigan fans and nobodys with 48 fans per stand play fucking music!


You starting Mozza?

Seriously though, it's embarrasing.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

The only song that should be played after a goal is Just Can't Get Enough by Depeche Mode 

Now I'm gonna sit here and observe the abuse that's going to come my way


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> You starting Mozza?
> 
> Seriously though, it's embarrasing.


G'wed lad!

Let's have a game of fistycuffs to this


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

It's unlikely that any of you will get this reference, but I wonder if Lambert thinks that "THEY lads need a hand"?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Bradford fans chanting "Emile Heskey he left cuz you're shit" :lmao now I've fucking heard it all


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

I prefer no goal music, just saying that i like Schalke's more than others i have heard.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



Another failed predictor said:


> Would expect Villa to progress based on their play and the current score


Made a prediction, pulled a Snrub 8*D .


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

How is Fabian Delph a footballer?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

:bateman


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Fuck bradford boooooooooooooo.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

BRAVE BRADFORD :hesk2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

BRAVE Bradford.

What a moment for them, this is what footballs all about.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

BRAVE BRADFORD


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Unbelievable, of all the millions that the Premier League clubs have spent, it's League 2 Bradford City who are in the League Cup final with a squad that was assembled for a total of £20,000

EDIT: oh and BRAVE BRADFORD


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Those Bradford players really want to get their hands on some COC



Also brave


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:lol Phil Dowd with that attempted refball at the end.

Simply amazing for Bradford. Good for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



IncapableNinja said:


> :lol Phil Dowd with that attempted refball at the end.
> 
> Simply amazing for Bradford. Good for them.


I demand a BRAVE BRADFORD mention.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

not as BRAVE as lazio. thoroughly outplayed for 90 minutes but still pulled a draw out of their ass


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

LAMBert for the chop? :side:

That would have worked if he was still with us. Delia, etc.

I'm feeling a lot better about that 1-4 humbling from the not so BRAVE Villa now.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Lambert's last game as manager?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

The magic , the romance of the Capital One Cup.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

BRAVE BRADFORD with BIG JIM HANSON the hero. Unbelievable Jeff.

This has restored my faith in football.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Joel said:


> I demand a BRAVE BRADFORD mention.


How could I possibly refuse the Right One* on a night like this?

BRAVE, BRAVE BRADFORD.

-

* Hopefully that's been used in the right context, haven't kept up with this thread in the past fortnight. :lelbron



> *Bradford chairman Mark Lawn:* "If we get into Europe I'll have to start learning some languages! I don't care who we get in the final, they will probably both batter us. Chelsea will have to declare at half-time if we play them!"


'dat reverse psychology.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Would love to see the Oh so BRAVE Bradford lift the COC. Would be a brilliant moment to see. Especially if they beat Chelsea to do so in the end :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

like chelsea will make it to that final 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*

Every stadium should just give in and play:








Redead said:


> a goal is a goal.


They're even better in the past tense :mancini1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Redead said:


> like chelsea will make it to that final 8*D


Good point 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

just seen this stat on twitter



> So the whole Bradford team cost less than 0.04% of Ashley Cole's rumoured weekly wage. That's what I call value for money #wembley #coc


:cashley


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (feat. Joel - THE RIGHT ONE)*



haribo said:


> Every stadium should just give in and play:


Only reason I want Boro back in the premier league


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

0.04 of 167,000?

Didnt someone say the team cost 20,000 to assemble?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Redead said:


> 0.04 of 167,000?
> 
> Didnt someone say the team cost 20,000 to assemble?


his contract extension pushed it up to £200k didnt it?, and the team apparently cost £7500

dont tell ashley though he might crash his car after hearing that


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Bradford gonna Bradford :tyson


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

rumoured to be 200K. The club management isnt quite that stupid (yet)

Actual more accurate figure is 167K supposedly. Its higher than his old pay, but probably the only way he'd agree to just a one year extension instead of wanting 3


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

*Delph needs to be exiled from the sport of Football before he seriously breaks someone's leg. Terrible player and how he keeps getting away with such reckless and dangerous tackles is beyond me.

Chuffed for Bradford. Always great when lower league teams have success in cups let alone getting to Wembley. Thoroughly deserved to win over the 2 legs too. Villa were pretty disgraceful in the second half. Barely any fight at all. Lack of bravery.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Well done Bradford or should I say Bravford. :kompany Thread title mention is overdue for them and well deserved after knocking out 3 Prem teams. Actually fuck Bradford and their cunt ass goalkeeper. If Chelsea make the final I might turn heel and hope that evil Chelsea win it.

As for Villa, 2 game unbeaten run. :darkheskey


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Apparently Defoe is out for a couple of weeks so we have no recognised striker. Dat Dempsey to play the false number 9 role :leo


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Just read about Wenger talking about, that Arsenal missed the opportunity to win the league:kobe
Is there no end to the rubbish that comes out of Wenger's mouth? A "Missed Opportunity"? What opportunity? We lost the last bit of true consistant world class quality we had in our team before a ball was even kicked and Arsene thought we were capable of winning the title? He really has lost the plot. All we're hearing this month is talk, talk, talk while players like Mbiwa and M'Vila, two players who would definitely add something to our weak squad, sign for peanuts elsewhere. The fact that we're still looking for a defensive midfielder since 2008 is a complete and utter travesty. There is absolutely no chance of this current team finishing anywhere near fourth place with the way teams above us are performing, combined with how in consistant we are this moment in time. Stop talking Wenger and do your job, otherwise take a hike. Enough is enough!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch
Nastastic (league stats): 96% tackle completion(!), 87% pass completion. Kompany: 81% tackle completion, 90% pass completion.

not bad for a 19 year old


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

*I've barely noticed Nastasic much this season when I've watched City. I guess that's a good thing in a way. Can't think of many errors he's made which for a 19 year old in there first season in this league is impressive.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

If you're not noticing a CB is playing then thats generally a good thing (unless of course you're saying who the hell was marking that guy :argh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

he'll easily run close for young player of the season, up there with rafael. won't win it but he's been terrific given the circumstances.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



93.20 said:


> he'll easily run close for young player of the season, up there with rafael. won't win it but he's been terrific given the circumstances.


bit of a change on opinion from a couple of months ago 8*D



93.20 said:


> says micah is crap, rates rafael. couldn't make it up
> 
> 
> thank god someone else can see that rafael is a very ordinary player
> 
> 
> too bad for LOLRAFAEL he's absolutely rubbish at defending. y'know, cos he's a defender
> 
> said ages ago rafael isnt a very good player, got laughed at.
> 
> seems to have a mental deficiency when it comes to defending


CAPTAIN RAFA


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

i said about 2 months ago that was a complete wind up

well maybe not all of it. but there were some pretty legit points about his defensive ability. he's improved a lot though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*






everyone else had 3-4 goes. Suarez just keeps going until he wants :lol Didn't come close to the GOAT :hendo


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I like how Wenger is using both Giroud and Theo at CF, but he has got it the wrong way round in some games.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I think Chelsea should sign Lucas Leiva or Javier Mascherano


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Chelsea will win tonight I reckon. I also think Arsenal will win comfortably too.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

If Chelsea do win through tonight, does that automatically put Bradford into Europe next season, assuming Chelsea qualify for the CL via the league?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I think Chelsea should sign Lucas Leiva or Javier Mascherano


:westbrook2 Are you from 2007?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Anark said:


> If Chelsea do win through tonight, does that automatically put Bradford into Europe next season, assuming Chelsea qualify for the CL via the league?


I believe they got rid of the just getting to the final = European qualification now.

I think you have to win a cup.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



ROUSEY said:


> I believe they got rid of the just getting to the final = European qualification now.
> 
> I think you have to win a cup.


But if Chelsea win it, then they won't take the Europa League place because they'll be kidding themselves that they can win the Champions League again.

Where does that Europa League place go? What if loads of the cup winners from around Europe are teams that go into the CL instead?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I think bradford could get a spot if we play them in the final and beat them, but finish in the top 4

if ba doesnt start, we are fucked. if he starts, we are considerably less fucked, but still kinda fucked


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Anark said:


> If Chelsea do win through tonight, does that automatically put Bradford into Europe next season, assuming Chelsea qualify for the CL via the league?


Nope.

They have to win the Carling Cup to get European football next year. It's the runners up to the FA Cup that get European football.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I though they gave that Europa League spot to the 6'th place Premier League team or have they changed that now?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Redead said:


> I think bradford could get a spot if we play them in the final and beat them, but finish in the top 4
> 
> if ba doesnt start, we are fucked. if he starts, we are less fucked


Nope. 

If you win the Carling Cup, Europe just goes to another team in the Premier League.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :westbrook2 Are you from 2007?


They are brilliant CDM's in Rafa's world. Ideal replacements for Frank Lampard...


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



danny_boy said:


> I though they gave that Europa League spot to the 6'th place Premier League team or have they changed that now?


Yep. If a team finishes the season in a 1-5 spot and wins the League Cup, the Europa League spot from the League Cup goes to sixth position.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*










How the shit is that fair?

If Chelsea score more away goals (3) than Swansea (2), Swansea win on away goals???

EDIT - OK they've changed it now, Damn the BBC are useless.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

lol emptyrates


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

So Chelsea winning the COC will add another Europa League place in the Premierleague table? Come on Chelsea then :terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

So that's twice Ba has dived in these 2 legs. Didn't do it once at Newcastle


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Swansea look very dangerous on the break.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Magnificent strike that! Great return for Poldi!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Put Podolski CF & bring on OX or Arsh for Lw. 

Drop the waste of space known as Giroud.

the idiot just went to LW to cross to Theo. How stupid is Giroud?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

terrible tackle from ramires there, could have been a red, but the ref didnt even give it :no:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Ramires' tackling can be awful. Seriously needs to work on it. Could have really hurt Ki.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I love the fact that Cazorla takes FKs with both legs. Players who are able to do that are extremely rare.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I love the fact that Cazorla takes FKs with both legs. Players who are able to do that are extremely rare.


When I read this, I imagined him kicking with both feet at the time, like that scorpion kick save but in reverse.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

All giroud is is a pretty face should have been a model instead of a professional footballer there making a Zoolander 2 maybe he can audition for that ..


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Im going to put my head on the line, and say that Ashley Williams is a top three cb in this league.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:kp


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Put Podolski CF & bring on OX or Arsh for Lw.
> 
> Drop the waste of space known as Giroud.
> 
> the idiot just went to LW to cross to Theo. How stupid is Giroud?





Expectnomercy316 said:


> All giroud is is a pretty face should have been a model instead of a professional footballer there making a Zoolander 2 maybe he can audition for that ..


:troll

The bubble has well and truly burst.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Arse opening up a can of rape


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

see arsenal fans you dont need to spend any money :wenger


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hopefully the ball boy is alright


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

WELL IN HAZARD!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:lmao wtf ball boys feign injury to waste time now


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:hazard kicking little kids


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Disgusting by Hazard.

COWARD


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

what the hell was that


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hazard should of twatted that kid.

EDIT He definitely should have twatted that kid. Bullshit red


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

I'm done!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hahahahaha!

Gobshite! Well done on letting your teammates down when they need you in the semi final.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Does appear from the angle from behind Cech's goal that he has kicked the young lad in the ribs 

And he's off


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

HAZARD BEATING INNOCENT CHILDREN

GOAT moment.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Chris Foy is a moron, was going to say that even before this red.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Evil Chelsea now including child abuse.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hazard deserved it. Prick


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hazard with dat Punt to the kid :hazard :lmao.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

He probably didn't even touch the fat little cunt.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

EVIL EDEN HAZARD


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Hazard penalised for an act of sheer BRAVERY. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

why was the kid protecting the ball like it was his child?

the kick was a bit nuts but what the fuck


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Oh ma goodness!

:lmao That's some crazy shit right there. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

Skinhead Torres to score a hat trick


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*






Who will Eden kick next? :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*










Cantona kicks racists, :hazard kicks kids


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Joel said:


> He probably didn't even touch the fat little cunt.


You can clearly see he boots him when he's on his stomach, they showed a zoomed in reply :lmao


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

:lmao at Hazard. They should add the word _Warning_ under his name on the back of his jersey.

Also, did anyone else see Oscar completely blaff Torres when he went off? That was a nice touch.

#teamspirit not trending round west London right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

That's why Villa are doing so badly, not enough cheating ball boys :kean


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



ROUSEY said:


> You can clearly see he boots him when he's on his stomach, they showed a zoomed in reply :lmao


God damn. Probably. I'm pissed off now. I had my congratulatory post ready for Swansea. But fuck them and their ball boys.

BACKING BRAVE BRADFORD!!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So we've seen League 2 Bradford City knock out 3 Premier League clubs including a team in the last 16 of the Champions League and Eden Hazard kicks a ball boy while his Chelsea team are 2-0 down to Swansea city, while earlier in the competiton we saw Arsenal come back from 4-0 down to win a match 7-5

Best COC ever!

EDIT: RAFA'S ROLLING THE FUCKING DICE, BERTRAND ON FOR ASHLEY


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

The kid deserved a punishment, for getting in the way of Hazard THE GOODs foot :hazard


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

that kick to the gut was not pretty


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Swansea-Bradford Final 

:bateman

Would Swansea qualify for Europe if they win the cup?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> So we've seen League 2 Bradford City knock out 3 Premier League clubs including a team in the last 16 of the Champions League and Eden Hazard kicks a ball boy while his Chelsea team are 2-0 down to Swansea city, while earlier in the competiton we saw Arsenal come back from 4-0 down to win a match 7-5
> 
> Best COC ever!
> 
> EDIT: RAFA'S ROLLING THE FUCKING DICE, BERTRAND ON FOR ASHLEY


And Gareth Barry scoring an own goal to help Villa get past Man City.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mainboy said:


> Swansea-Bradford Final
> 
> :bateman
> 
> Would Swansea qualify for Europe if they win the cup?


They would do, as would Bradford if they won the thing


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mainboy said:


> Swansea-Bradford Final
> 
> :bateman
> 
> Would Swansea qualify for Europe if they win the cup?


3rd round qualifier i believe


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Rafa really is an awful manager


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> They would do, as would Bradford if they won the thing


Just wondering because i thought Uefa wouldn't allow welsh clubs that play in England to qualify for Europe?






For me a Swansea-Bradford final will be one of the best cup finals in years


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gotta say that kid sold that injury like Dolph Ziggler :lmao.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

From Chelsea's twitter:


> Has football gone mad? Hazard is sent off for kicking the ball under a ball boy attempting to smother the ball rather than return it. #CFC


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mainboy said:


> Just wondering because i thought Uefa wouldn't allow welsh clubs that play in England to qualify for Europe?


I think the ruling is that if Swansea/Cardiff/Newport/Wrexham do qualify for Europe then a team from the Welsh Premier League or Welsh Cup winners would lose there European place


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I love how the kid complained to the ref and then started rolling around injured again. :lmao

He could have potential.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Disappointed HAZARD didn't PUNT the boy rton


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If Bradford win the cup. It has to be one of the greatest moments in English Footballing history?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Funny thing is, Chelsea's best kick of the game was in the ribs of a ball boy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

according to michael owen, the kid was told not to give the ball back

going a tad too far eh lad?

:hazard


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mainboy said:


> If Bradford win the cup. It has to be one of the greatest moments in English Footballing history?


I'd have it down as the GOAT moment in a Carling Cup.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hazard should of twatted that kid.
> 
> EDIT He definitely should have twatted that kid. Bullshit red


What the fuck is your problem? How can you condone someone kicking a kid?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard could have KILLED the boy, the boy is lucky to be alive :fergie


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

GOAT :hazard kid deserved it


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Inb4 the kid sells his story to the papers and makes a nice bit of cash from it, plus whatever Chelsea/Hazard pay him for compo.

Evil Hazard about to go wild on the Premierleague :hazard

Didn't kick him half hard enough though :hazard


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 the kid sells his story to the papers and makes a nice bit of cash from it, plus whatever Chelsea/Hazard pay him for compo.


Was going to say this, he will probably be on the next Celebrity big brother or whatever the next ITV train wreck is. :hazard


----------



## CGS

So yeah haven't seen the match. What the fuck is all this about Hazard kicking a little kid :lol:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

My biggest worry is the papers are not going to talk about the fact that it's Swansea VS Bradford in the League Cup final but there's probably going to be a big media circus surrounding the Hazard incident, I really fucking hope not since both these teams deserve all the praise that comes there way


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao people have found his twitter page already

https://twitter.com/CHARLIEM0RGAN


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

fair play to Swansea well played and so on but what the fuck makes that a red???

Seriously, the ball boy is being a total dick there, not even trying to hide his refusal to give the ball back, and Hazard is expected to make no attempt to retrieve it? There is no way in hell that is a red card. No sympathy for the kid whatsoever.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

]


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao DAT SELLING


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He sells better than Ziggler.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> fair play to Swansea well played and so on but what the fuck makes that a red???
> 
> Seriously, the ball boy is being a total dick there, not even trying to hide his refusal to give the ball back, and Hazard is expected to make no attempt to retrieve it? There is no way in hell that is a red card. No sympathy for the kid whatsoever.


Hazard kinda ran into the ballboy and knocked him over, can't blame the ballboy for not giving him the ball back. You seriously can't excuse Hazard kicking him?

Fair enough, the ballboy could have thrown it back to the keeper, but still no excuse.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

one of the kid's tweets earlier



> The king of all ball boys is back making his final appearance #needed #for #timewasting


:hazard


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

@CHARLIEM0RGAN: The king of all ball boys is back making his final appearance #needed #for #timewasting

From the kids twitter, little shit deserved a kick in the face and this is his bio 

Charlie Morgan. Swansea. Football. & LAD

Yeah definitely needed a boot in the face.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Time for this kid to get his REVENGE on Hazard. I'll go to the papers if I have to. rton


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ball boy vs 'AZAR for carling cup final

#bookIT


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:hazard
^HAZARD TO MINORS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ball boy vs Hazard @ 'Mania.

Hey, I'd watch it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> What the fuck is your problem? How can you condone someone kicking a kid?


Get stuffed you pretentious prat. Football has really gone to shit when a ball boy fakes an injury


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That loss was all down to Hazard. Nothing wrong with the tactics, the 79th minute was a great time to bring on a striker. #InRafaWeTrust


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Did Hazard actually hit him or did he get the ball?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

inb4 a fan or coach dives next game


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


poor kid. that nudge to the ribs will traumatize him for life :hazard


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


Assaulted? Think it's time to calm down Grandma :hazard


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If you're willing to lay on top of a football, then you've got to expect the odd kick.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

All the attention is on Hazard for the night but Arsenal but in a GOAT performance tonight.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


The witch hunt begins! Don't worry though, Hazard can take it. Because he's the hero football requires, but not the one it deserves right now. Or something :darkheskey



Redead said:


> inb4 a fan or coach dives next game


:mourinho probably gutted he didn't think of it first.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kid was put in to waste some time. Ended up getting a player sent off. STEPPING UP bama

Really though, if you're Hazard and you think the kid is wasting time, point it out to an official as obviously as possible. Point to your wrist, make a big show of it and ask the ref to interject if necessary. Why the fuck would you kick a kid? Deserved to be sent off for being trolled by a chubby Welsh kid tbh.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


Have a fucking laugh, mate.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

12 minutes extra time eh? someone got kicked in our game and we didnt get that much :hazard


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The ballboy was hilarious, fair play to him.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> whatever the next ITV train wreck is. :hazard


Oldham vs Liverpool on Sunday :brodgers


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

"The ball boy could have died" - Sir Alex Ferguson


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> 12 minutes extra time eh? someone got kicked in our game and we didnt get that much :hazard


Yeah Potts was down for an eternity still not sure what happened but he only regained consciousness in the Ambulance.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










FS, it's not like it's even a tournament that matters.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Some people on this forum are fucking pathetic, how would you like it if your kid was assaulted.


He wouldn't get "assualted" because he wouldn't be lying on top of the ball to waste time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

shit, is he ok? what happened?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He's holding a can of alcohol in his twitter picture, I think he loses the "defenceless child" card.

His face as well :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Get stuffed you pretentious prat. Football has really gone to shit when a ball boy fakes an injury


No need to call me names mate, Hazard clearly kicked the boy in the ribs and you can't defend that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can someone who's good at stuff make a smiley of that kid's pained expression? He's my new hero.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> shit, is he ok? what happened?


Genuinely no idea, was off the ball/off camera I think, no-one seems to know on Twitter either.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Apparently Torres tried to kick the ball boy too but he missed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

#prayforfatballboy


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Kid was put in to waste some time. Ended up getting a player sent off. STEPPING UP bama
> 
> Really though, if you're Hazard and you think the kid is wasting time, point it out to an official as obviously as possible. Point to your wrist, make a big show of it and ask the ref to interject if necessary. Why the fuck would you kick a kid? Deserved to be sent off for being trolled by a chubby Welsh kid tbh.


Heat of the moment.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



CyberWaste said:


> Apparently Torres tried to kick the ball boy too but he missed.


Zing!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

man, even the kid ashley cole shot didnt act that over the top

:cashley

:hazard


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a nob that ball boy was.

Can't be kicking them though :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD*

If this had happened in the Seventies Hazard would have been called a puff for letting him off lightly.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If you look the kid clearly says 'ref', trying to get Hazard sent off which is even more bad sportsmanship from him. :bridge


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> He wouldn't get "assualted" because he wouldn't be lying on top of the ball to waste time.


The only reason the kid was lying on the ball was because Hazard pushed him over.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So Hazard pushed the ball boy over so he had a reason to kick him?

Cunning, very cunning.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The only reason the kid was lying on the ball was because Hazard *pushed* him over.


:jaydamn


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The only reason the kid was lying on the ball was because Hazard pushed him over.


The kid let the ball go past him in the first place to waste time, then got in the GOAT's way. :hazard

Just accept that the kid was CHEATING.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Magsimus said:


> He's holding a can of alcohol in his twitter picture, I think he loses the "defenceless child" card.
> 
> His face as well :lmao


Report him for underage drinking ique2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Heat of the moment.


Well yeah, it wasn't pre-meditated. Not an excuse though.

Kid's going to be dining out on this for years, imagine if they win the tournament. They'll probably make a statue of him


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i didnt know fourfourTom followed random kids on twitter

weird...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Well yeah, it wasn't pre-meditated. Not an excuse though.
> 
> Kid's going to be dining out on this for years, imagine if they win the tournament. They'll probably make a statue of him


Meh. If Hazard was gonna get sent off he might as well have thrown an atomic leg drop in there or something


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kid is lucky that Terry wasn't out there. He would've got shagged


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The only reason the kid was lying on the ball was because Hazard pushed him over.


You cannot possibly be serious. This has to be just trolling now.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So the whole thing was a conspiracy to stop the EVIL CHELSEA. :disdrogba


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:hazard 

BOSS. Why the fuck was he holding the ball like his life depended on it anyway?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










The internet works fast :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Needed for timewasting - posted at half 5! Swansea should be kicked out of the COC for pre-planned cheating and there should be a play-off between Villa and Chelsea to decide who should job to Bradford in the final. Hazard can't play in it though because I would fear for our players. :hazard


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :hazard
> 
> BOSS. Why the fuck was he holding the ball like his life depended on it anyway?


Swansea are a possession team. :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I didn't choose thug life, thug life chose me. I am Charlie Morgan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Well yeah, it wasn't pre-meditated. Not an excuse though.
> 
> Kid's going to be dining out on this for years, imagine if they win the tournament. They'll probably make a statue of him


i dont see why the kid bothered with time wasting. chelsea did a petty good job doing that for the previous 160 minutes 8*D


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This whole thing is an outrage, 20 years ago you could Stamp on a child's leg, punch him in his balls and then burn your cigar out in his eye and he would just laugh and get on with it but these days you can't even kick in the ribs, Football is going soft


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



W0lf said:


> Swansea are a possession team. :brodgers


:torres


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> You cannot possibly be serious. This has to be just trolling now.


Watch the footage back and you'll see I'm right even Michael Laudrup said the same thing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> i dont see why the kid bothered with time wasting. chelsea did a petty good job doing that for the previous 160 minutes 8*D


:jordan3




:ti


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Trying to kick-poke the ball from underneath someone, we've all done it at some point.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Swansea's 12th man.
Sadly all he's done is drawn attention away from them beating Chelsea.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Watch the footage back and you'll see I'm right even Michael Laudrup said the same thing.


if someone pushes me i tend not to be entirely prone for the next 5 seconds. I can still move.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Here it is from another angle.










Eden Mess.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



punx06 said:


>


i just noticed the few chelsea fans clapping when :hazard does it :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Swansea's 12th man.
> *Sadly all he's done is drawn attention away from them beating Chelsea.*












Misson Accomplished. Now instead of everyone saying he's a bad manager. everyone's gonna hate the ballboy


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Here it is from another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden Mess.


:lmao

I'm not sure my reaction to this situation is entirely proportional, but for whatever reason, it's fucking hilarious. Hazard deserves shit for kicking a kid, the kid deserves shit for being a little tosser, perfect


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i say we call it a push and nobody gets sued 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Funniest part for me was him feigning the injury, then sat up and looked at the ref, then keeled over and feigned injury again :lol


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I almost feel sorry for Chelsea, it seems like every week they manage to cause a national scandal.

Then I remember they hired Rafa and the sympathy just vanishes.

I hope Hazard makes this his gimmick, in 6 months, when his ban runs out 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

man, i really hope we dont lose 'Azar

that would be a complete nightmare. over a COC game FFS!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I would have loved to the media shit-storm if Suarez had done it (Not that this isn't one)

Probably get as long a ban that Cantona got.

Edit:



> The Welsh police have got involved and are investigating the incident with Hazard and the ball-boy.


O shit....


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The FootballMania card is actually starting to get a little interesting 

Swansea City VS Bradford City for the COC
Eden Hazard VS Fat Swansea Ballboy
Paul Merson's 5 Minute Pronunciation Challenge 

Would like to see Luis Suarez VS The Racist English Media added to the card at some point


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> if someone pushes me i tend not to be entirely prone for the next 5 seconds. I can still move.


I'm going to give up on this argument now because you clearly can't see the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Let's be honest, that ballboy's behaviour deserves a good kick in the COC :hazard

(Obligatory COC pun) :hazard


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Can someone who's good at stuff make a smiley of that kid's pained expression? He's my new hero.











You're Welcome


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ncha Kalih dropping KNOWLEDGE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think i know the question on everyone's mind

next game, will ball boy and hazard shake hands?


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I would have loved to the media shit-storm if Suarez had done it (Not that this isn't one)
> 
> Probably get as long a ban that Cantona got.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> O shit....


Yup, investigating complaint :side:


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm going to give up on this argument now because you clearly can't see the difference between right and wrong.


And you clearly don't understand how the body reacts to being pushed or the term "assault"


Also, if the police are investigating this seriously then I have many things to report to them. I think I saw a 16 year old get hit in the eye by a snowball today.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



SJFC said:


> You're Welcome



















You gon' get this rep


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

DIdn't even watch the Chelsea game, knew we had no chance. But what is this I am seeing?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> DIdn't even watch the Chelsea game, knew we had no chance. But what is this I am seeing?












I think if Hazard actually got arrested for this, I'd turn into Cartman in that episode where he could no longer laugh because nothing would be compare to it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> Rafa Benitez finishes a lively press conference by saying that ball-boy incident is reflective of a fame-driven "Big Brother society"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


>


:lmao what?!

The kid's only being talked about because Hazard booted him! I missed Rafa's press conferences.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Dat cultural commenator.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

YOU'LL NEVER TAKE HAZARD ALIVE

we will make a last stand at stamford bridge, cole with his rifle, Abra with his mafia, and Mata shall his fellow hobbits and even gandalf

:hazard joins a long line of other falsely accused chelsea heroes

:terry :cashley


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> And you clearly don't understand how the body reacts to being pushed or the term "assault"
> 
> 
> Also, if the police are investigating this seriously then I have many things to report to them. I think I saw a 16 year old get hit in the eye by a snowball today.


the evidence will have washed away by now


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

damn, the Mail are saying Ashley Young is going to miss the next 6 weeks with medial knee ligament injury, so expect to see welbeck or kagawa playing on the wing more often


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

RAFA GON' RAFA


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ok So I found out what happened. Maybe I am biased cause I love Hazard and CHelsea but A ball boy is in a position of responsibility to carry out his job without bias. If he is going to refuse to give the ball back just to spite the opposition, to waste time. Then he deserves to get stomped on his fucking head.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

hazard was just trying to protect the ball, he thought it was gonna be punctured under the kid's weight 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Was going to say this, he will probably be on the next *Celebrity big brother* or whatever the next ITV train wreck is. :hazard





united_07 said:


> Rafa Benitez finishes a lively press conference by saying that ball-boy incident is reflective of a fame-driven "*Big Brother* society"
Click to expand...

Hesk=Rafa? :hazard


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fat fuck kid trying to fuck a ball


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Ok So I found out what happened. Maybe I am biased cause I love Hazard and CHelsea but* A ball boy is in a position of responsibility to carry out his job without bias. If he is going to refuse to give the ball back just to spite the opposition, to waste time. Then he deserves to get stomped on his fucking head*.



:kobe c'mon 'position of responsibility', usually the ball boys will either be part of the youth team, or at least normally fans of the club. I've seen it loads of times, for instance if a team is winning the ballboys are called in, or the ballboys only give towels to dry the ball to the home team for long throws. The kid would have been told, where possible waste time.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Ok So I found out what happened. Maybe I am biased cause I love Hazard and CHelsea but A ball boy is in a position of responsibility to carry out his job without bias. If he is going to refuse to give the ball back just to spite the opposition, to waste time. Then he deserves to get stomped on his fucking head.


Maybe you're biased? :lmao

Ball boys waste time, constantly, in nearly every game. If the kid held up play and was left to it, it'd be about 10 seconds, and no-one would have batted an eyelid. Hazard bollocks'd that situation up completely, he's in a much bigger position of responsibility than the kid, and his job involves *not* kicking out at anyone on the pitch, hence why it's a red card offence.

Kid's clearly a little shit, but stomped on his head? Jesus wept.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Watched the Potts incident again, he and sagna both went up for a ball, they clash heads and then Potts lands really really hard on his spine/neck. Hope he's okay.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

All Hazard had to do was get the attention of the Referee and then let the Referee deal with it and that would be that, the one thing he shouldn't of done is kick the pudgy little fucker


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ballboy should have just gone Cartman on his ass










Dammit Hazard RESPECT HIS AUTHORITAH!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Rollin at every last detail of this. The GOAT Ballboy. Hazard's ASSAULT. Chelsea's impeccable PR activities. Chelsea fans defending Hazard kicking a KID regardless of his antics. Amazing. Could only have happened to a Chelsea player.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well we don't know for sure he was told that, but my point still stands. he's a little fuck and i can't believe Hazard has been arrested is that true?

I was quoting United's post


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Well we don't know for sure he was told that, but my point still stands. he's a little fuck and i can't believe Hazard has been arrested is that true?


According to Sky there trying to arrange an interview with Eden so there will be an investigation


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Professional Ballboy CHARLIEM0RGAN said:


> *Rollin at every last detail of this. The GOAT Ballboy. Hazard's ASSAULT. Chelsea's impeccable PR activities. Chelsea fans defending Hazard kicking a KID regardless of his antics. Amazing. Could only have happened to a Chelsea player.*


:lmao

Hopefully Cole starts taking pot shots at the kid with an air rifle outside the ground, about the only thing that could make it funnier.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why always Chelsea

:terry :cashley :hazard


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*:lmao I can just see Hazard spending the night behind bars now. Oh god this forum has made it even more hysterical. He's only being investigated. Police have to do that if they receive complaints. Redead's on a roll tonight too. Home teams always have a strategy to utilise the ballboys. Part of home advantage. Having towels ready for long throws, extra balls on hand to speed the game up. You don't think if it was the other way around that Chelsea wouldn't have had their ballboys returning the ball doubly quick or doubly slow if they had the lead? If he'd just left the situation alone then the ball would have been back in play much quicker than Hazard literally wrestling the ball of a child.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The Ballboy what a fucking legend :lol, :hazard first class wanker what the fuck was he thinking :lmao why always chelsea. The lad is lucky attempted murder happened their a few weeks back.











Swans/Bradford :mark:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Apparently no charges will be pressed.

Good job the ball-LAD is mature enough to let such abuses go.

#BIGGERMAN


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This thread is incredible now :lmao Thank you







The smirk from Hazard when the kid was getting carried away was the greatest thing ever.

:lol @ Rafa going all 1984 on our candy ass.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:mark: @ Seabs' new name.

Think it might be time to alter the famed United analogy of Man City: "If they weren't around we'd invent them in order for a good laugh" to describe Chelsea these days. They don't let us down with incidents like this do they.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Think it might be time to alter *the famed United analogy of Man City*: "If they weren't around we'd invent them in order for a good laugh" to describe Chelsea these days. They don't let us down with incidents like this do they.


Eh?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Eh?


There's a regular quote banded about games/pubs and online where United fans state as a joke 'If City didn't exist we'd invent them for a laugh'. Basically to describe some of their fans over the years and reinforce the view that a lot of City fans are regarded as jokes by United fans. I'm pretty sure its also been used as a joke against Liverpool, but most of the people I ever heard/saw using it were using City as the club in question.

These days though most of the comedy seems to emanate from Stamford Bridge.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Lets not forget BIG MAN'S reaction to the red card either. OUTRAGE.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> damn, the Mail are saying Ashley Young is going to miss the next 6 weeks with medial knee ligament injury, so expect to see welbeck or kagawa playing on the wing more often


Wouldn't you rather Kagawa was playing anyway.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

^^^That was funny as hell

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3051397/title/hazard-apologises

He apologized, it's sorted


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Wouldn't you rather Kagawa was playing anyway.


i'd rather see kagawa play more centrally


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> ^^^That was funny as hell
> 
> http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3051397/title/hazard-apologises
> 
> He apologized, it's sorted


Ahh all done with a handshake i bet :blatter


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's the only way the boy would learn, I'm afraid. In a few years, he will thank EDEN THE GREAT, during some waffles and coffee.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Rafa is the man. :benitez

Eden's ass should be safe in a Welsh prison seeing as he isn't a sheep. :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

cant wait for another chelsea trial

another brilliant ashley cole testimony

"sorry, i wasnt paying attention to hazard tryin to kick the fat kid who was humping the ball, i was busy planning my weekend. but if it was me in his place, thats why i got my rifle. 2nd amendment and all that stuff"

and then 'Azar will shock the world when he claims fat ball boy racially abused him by calling "belgian wafflito" 

:hazard


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> i'd rather see kagawa play more centrally


Me too but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> The FootballMania card is actually starting to get a little interesting
> 
> Swansea City VS Bradford City for the COC
> Eden Hazard VS Fat Swansea Ballboy
> Paul Merson's 5 Minute Pronunciation Challenge
> 
> Would like to see Luis Suarez VS The Racist English Media added to the card at some point


I would like to see Aston Villa put their very existence on the line against TEH UNDERTACKER in a streak vs club existence match....and it will be...a Hell in the JJB Stadium match. :HHH

I just watched the League Cup show and poor Torres was due to come on at the goal kick when the Hazard incident happened. You see Torres standing there looking annoyed having to wait even longer to get on. :nando :lol



Redead said:


> cant wait for another chelsea trial
> 
> another brilliant ashley cole testimony
> 
> "sorry, i wasnt paying attention to hazard tryin to kick the fat kid who was humping the ball, i was busy planning my weekend. but if it was me in his place, thats why i got my rifle. 2nd amendment and all that stuff"
> 
> and then 'Azar will shock the world when he claims fat ball boy racially abused him by calling "belgian wafflito"
> 
> :hazard


Ray in the stand again. :mark:









:terry : "Eden didn't kick the kid, he just asked the kid if he was accusing him of kicking him, and then Eden demonstrated the kicking motion to make it clear what he was asking."


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Eden's ass should be safe in a Welsh prison seeing as he isn't a sheep. :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard kicked the ball boy from keeping the ball. Torres would have missed him, Cole would've shot him and Terry would have shagged him. 

That was a tweet I sw, what's with the Cole shooting one


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Hazard kicked the ball boy from keeping the ball. Torres would have missed him, Cole would've shot him and *Terry would have shagged him. *
> 
> That was a tweet I sw, what's with the Cole shooting one


Woah there! Terry maybe a cunt but he ain't no Jimmy Saville


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WOOLCOCK said:


>


This is amazing :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Woah there! Terry maybe a cunt but he ain't no Jimmy Saville


Hahahah :terry


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Hazard kicked the ball boy from keeping the ball. Torres would have missed him, Cole would've shot him and Terry would have shagged him.
> 
> That was a tweet I sw, what's with the Cole shooting one


In reference to this:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/feb/27/ashley-cole-chelsea-air-rifle

:cashley


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

didnt expect to wake up and see there was a BELGIAN FELON in the premier league

disgusting human being. repulsive. hang him from the gallows i say.

or let him do it again. fucking hilarious. i just wish he kicked him and went BOOM SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE THE ROOM


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The kid was key to it been hilarious, DAT reaction.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard had his part to play too, the way he was so casual about it

its like he was just returning the ball and nothing happened










LOOK AT THAT PICTURE. He clearly racially abused 'Azar just because he's a foreigner. You clearly can see him mouthing "WAFFLE SHAGGER"

disgraceful


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

he looks like he's about to cry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

King of the ballboys.

No he's not gonna cry he is just doing what footballers do, just in a legendary way.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

vince needs to hire that kid. he sold it like death. cena could learn a thing or two

actually screw wrestling, kid deserves an oscar for that performance :bosscar1

or two

:bosscar1 :bosscar1


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I heard that apparently this "ball boy" now has more Twitter followers than Wigan?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



W0lf said:


> In reference to this:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/feb/27/ashley-cole-chelsea-air-rifle
> 
> :cashley


Jesus, what was he thinking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So has the ohh so obvious joke about torres missing if he was the one in hazards position been posted on here?

:torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

^ ^

several times. only thing more original is the JT shagging joke :torres

The cole thing was an accident

i hope.....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> King of the ballboys.
> 
> No he's not gonna cry he is just doing what footballers do, just in a legendary way.


hey hey hey have some respect the poor lad's just been assaulted trying to protect hazard from the ball. a shot to the head and he could be dead. disgusting for hazard to react to a guy trying to save his life by PUNTING HIM INTO THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liberty Stadium is the home of attempted murder.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

cant wait till fergie attacks him, without even a shred of irony

"disgraceful when a player kicks an innocent. coulda killed him. he should be deported, arrested, and given the chair"

:fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What would Drogba have done


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard should just use the "my culture" defense :suarez1


Drogba would have kicked the kid and then dived.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Drogba is a man of peace


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Drogba would have been jealous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

drogba would've scored a goal


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

^^True...










Cantona would be dissapointed


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

even drogba couldnt have scored today

shite doesnt even begin to describe our peformance


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oscar is broken :sad:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










hideous. 2 gareth bale's.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> hideous. 2 gareth bale's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think its quite clear who's fault that is

ive been noticing it lately. he seems so unpolished. before, every time he did a pass i thought it was special. now? i just pray he doesnt give away possession 

but i will say this, cahill and Azpithalcueta have looked very solid lately. Cesar specially, he slotted into the team meticulously.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Azpi is good. But his crossing and shooting is so bad. Don't mind the shooting being bad. But he needs to improve those crosses.

At least Oscar will get a lot of game time now, seeing that :hazard is going to get banned for like 6 or so games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

His crosses are fine. 3 assists in 15 games isnt....awful


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I know one of those assists was a long pass to Mata last Sunday vs Arsenal. Can't think of the other two. But I know for sure I've watched him deliver more God awful crosses than good ones.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

well to be fair who's he supposed to cross it to?

ladyboy or the three hobbits?

atleast Ba finally gives him an outlet


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He's not supposed to hit it ridiculously long or out of play. At least put it in the danger area.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

AGENT RAFA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> He's not supposed to hit it ridiculously long or out of play. At least put it in the danger area.


hey, my problem is with the fact that cole is quite possibly the worst marksman on earth


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


>


They finally managed to clone him.... we're all fucked :rodgers


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard should have punted the little cunt Randy Orton style. Glad I slept in for that one.


----------



## CGS

93.20 said:


> hideous. 2 gareth bale's.



:wilkins


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Only 15 points behind in fantasy football right now :carra


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










poor guy :fergie


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Swansea the sight of attempted murder and now an assault on a minor...


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*






Pretty clear that he kicked the ball off him. Him lying on the ground as if he got the air kicked out of him is quite pathetic.

0:33


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao :hazard

What a douchebag. Ballboy was being a dick no doubt but there's no need for him to kick him, just get the ref to sort it out. He should be banned, but the ballboy should be taken away from that duty for deliberately stalling play.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It looks like Hazard tried to kick the ball. The boy was just disgraceful. There's time-wasting, then there is ball-stealing.

Hazard should have just raised his arm and looked at the ref though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

United fans on the possibility of paying £15m for Zaha?

Sounds like another case of a big team getting held up for a few more million by the sellers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

don't know about Zaha, has some talent but I'd rather see Nani and Young on the wings and we have Valencia too if he gets back into form will be very useful again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That ballboy should be in the WWE with selling like that. 

From Brave Bradford to Brave Ballboy standing up to the evil Chelsea.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> Only 15 points behind in fantasy football right now :carra


And I tell you honestly, I will _love it_ if I beat you.

_LOVE IT!_


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Is Charlie GOAT Morgan really one of the Swansea directors sons?

This incident really just keeps giving


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard only crime is he hasn't kicked him hard enough...

i'll give you one guess as to who's twitter account that is from


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That ballboy should be banned from attending football for a year and Hazard should have the red card rescinded.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> Hazard only crime is he hasn't kicked him hard enough...
> 
> i'll give you one guess as to who's twitter account that is from


That has to be the Soccer Bard himself, Mr Joseph Barton.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*






Poor Gervinho.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Eden Hazard could've killed the lad. :fergie


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

^ I believe ze Hazard lacked the sharpness. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Come on Snrub join the Charlie GOAT Morgan bandwagon.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lol that kid's twitter follower increased to 84k.

Charlie Morgan. Swansea. Football. & CUNT


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> And I tell you honestly, I will _love it_ if I beat you.
> 
> _LOVE IT!_


you should beat me tbh. This is the first year i haven't quit fantasy football before christmas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> Lol that kid's twitter follower increased to 84k.
> 
> Charlie Morgan. Swansea. Football. & LEGEND


:morgan


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*LAD.*


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> you should beat me tbh. This is the first year i haven't quit fantasy football before christmas


MIND GAMES.

I will not be fergiefied.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> MIND GAMES.
> 
> I will not be fergiefied.












i'm just telling you the FAHCTS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

new angle from yesterday shows hazard clearly kicked the ball out from under the fat git

still was a rather daft move


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Good to see roman isn't just about oil he also has his hand in camera equipment and tech.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> Poor Gervinho.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


lol, gervinho trying to touch Kalou's dick


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

When I was a kid we used to play a game where one of us would lay on top of the ball, and the rest of the lads would try and boot it out from under him. Don't think any of us ever cried.

Sorry if this has already been posted, but anybody know of Kenny McEvoy?










He's on the left...


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yeah Snrub posted the same last night

He's got the hair of a Football Manager Regen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

yeah, got posted a couple of pages back. Not just a lookalike but same club, same position. Either Spurs have a cloning lab or Bale's dad has some explaining to do :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Freaky similarities. Maybe old Mr. Bale slept around? 8*D


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> Hazard only crime is he hasn't kicked him hard enough...
> 
> i'll give you one guess as to who's twitter account that is from


Who's?
JB??


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ahh, sorry lads. This site is the slowest for me so when I tried to have a look it was taking forever so I just posted it. 

Haha. Mr. Bale must have spread it out a bit. The two of them look even too similar to just say they could be brothers, they look like twin brothers.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The :hazard incident is perfectly understandable. Although bottom line remains he shouldn't have kicked the ball/boy. He acted in the heat of the moment. Both of them were wrong. The ball boy even hinted prior to the match on Twitter about deliberately slowing down play. Takes away the sympathy. What a twat.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Another angle. Hazard got the ball it looks like


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He definitely got the ball and to me it was a 50/50 haha.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If anything I think the ball boy should be punished for trying to slow the game down; it is unprofessional. He was stopping Hazard from doing his job. Fair enough, maybe he shouldn't have kicked out at him, but the camera angle posted above shows that he near enough got the ball, and the fat prick tried to make it look as if he was hurt. More ballboy's fault than Hazard's in my eyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

All this charlie morgan hate, he's just a LAD and king of the ballboys who was doing his job.

:morgan


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



nazzac said:


> Another angle. Hazard got the ball it looks like


inb4 Alan Hansen says tackling is lost forever if red card isn't rescinded.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> And I tell you honestly, I will _love it_ if I beat you.
> 
> _LOVE IT!_


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gained national fame, 80k+ followers and his own smiley on a wrestling forum. 

You're welcome. :hazard


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> All this charlie morgan hate, he's just a LAD and king of the ballboys who was doing his job.
> 
> :morgan


Indeed, they all mad they don't fly first class like the million dollar LAD Charlie Morgan


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kicking ball boys should a new skill game in FIFA 14, I imagine with the rag doll effect that the FIFA games now have I think it will probably be the funniest thing ever created


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The new angle proves nothing, its still a foul if you take the man before the ball.

GOAT Morgan confirmed still winning


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reading winger Jimmy Kebe on Twitter: "I thought if you're French and play football you just pop into Newcastle and sign a contract. Not a chance of leaving."

:lol


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This Hazard/Charlie Morgan fall out stuff is cringeworthy in all honesty. The fact that they've cracked out the Andy Gray virtual reality machine for it is just ridiculous :lol

Both of those who were involved in the incident are bell ends, end of.

I remember Paulo Wanchope shoving one of our ball boys back in 2001 when we beat Man City 2-0. He ended up getting sent off for something else later on in the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

John Terry tried to kick a ball boy once, but he slipped before making contact.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*The ballboy wasting time wouldn't have even been flagged up if Hazard wasn't wrestling the ball off the kid who was throwing (all be it very slowly) the ball back to the keeper.

Chelsea fans, it's possible to kick the ball from underneath someone and kick the person as well you know. It's not simply he kicked one or the other.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I found the whole thing hilarious to be fair.

The reaction of the ball boy was brilliant.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hazard should avoid Leeds, don't want to be kicking more chavs and getting into more trouble.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










i have gone and done a picture of the football player that tried to kill the little boy last night because he wouldnt give him his ball back. the football player is called hazard because that is his name because a man said that it is his name when he was talking on my television and i am not quite sure what the little boys name is called but i think he looks like he should be called ross or jamie and i think that it is not good that the football player was kicking and punching and trying to strangle the little boy because he is only 8 years old and it is illegal to try and kill someone that is not 18 years old exactly so i think that the football player is really going to have a lot of regret for himself when he is in jail because he should have just waited until the little boy was a little bit older and then everything would have been fine but he couldnt wait could he and the man on my television said that the little boy is in hospital and he said that he nearly died in the night time but he has pulled through because ryan giggs sent him a signed football boot to take his mind off dying and i think that everything is going to be ok thank god and i hope that nothing like this ever happens again in all of my life time because it is just horrible and i hope that you are not really upset today as well because i was really upset when i was in my bed at night time but i am fine now because there is still snow outside of my house. Chris (Simpsons artist) xox


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Has anybody played this "Don't boot the ball boy!" game yet?

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/dontboottheballboy/playgame

It should be put in the WF arcade :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*HAZARD'S FINGERS.*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

1980's Ball boy - Punches Hazard in the face.

2010's Ball Boy - Rolls about looking for the card

Fucking foreign influence on the game for ya... A kid who's hero was Terry Butcher or Stuart Pearce, not Nani would have that.. lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chris Simpson is the GOAT to follow on twitter.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Pat Nevin saying ball boys should be taken out of the game :lol 

Should have only been a yellow he didn't even go in two footed.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Has anybody played this "Don't boot the ball boy!" game yet?
> 
> http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/dontboottheballboy/playgame
> 
> It should be put in the WF arcade :side:












No affirmative action is gonna help you beat my magnificent 8250, Andre.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> i have gone and done a picture of the football player that tried to kill the little boy last night because he wouldnt give him his ball back. the football player is called hazard because that is his name because a man said that it is his name when he was talking on my television and i am not quite sure what the little boys name is called but i think he looks like he should be called ross or jamie and i think that it is not good that the football player was kicking and punching and trying to strangle the little boy because he is only 8 years old and it is illegal to try and kill someone that is not 18 years old exactly so i think that the football player is really going to have a lot of regret for himself when he is in jail because he should have just waited until the little boy was a little bit older and then everything would have been fine but he couldnt wait could he and the man on my television said that the little boy is in hospital and he said that he nearly died in the night time but* he has pulled through because ryan giggs sent him a signed football boot to take his mind off dying* and i think that everything is going to be ok thank god and i hope that nothing like this ever happens again in all of my life time because it is just horrible and i hope that you are not really upset today as well because i was really upset when i was in my bed at night time but i am fine now because there is still snow outside of my house. Chris (Simpsons artist) xox


:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Anark's 8250 is Impressive I'll give him that










but it's rather amateurish in comparison to my effort


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So, the F.A Cup fourth round starts this weekend. I'm sort of anticipating a humbling from Luton. Can see us fielding some youth players and having that plan backfire. We didn't take the league cup quarter final seriously so we're certainly not going to pay any respect to a non-league team at home. It would be pleasing to actually see my club have a serious crack at a cup run for once. If we had actually had a proper go against Villa instead of dropping our best fit players while replacing them with cloggers then we might have been looking forward to a Wembley final right now. It's worrying that the "little Norwich" mentality is starting to creep back in, especially when considering our approach to this January's transfer window.



Anark said:


> No affirmative action is gonna help you beat my magnificent 8250, Andre.


I submitted the same score but didn't see a rankings table. If the ALPHABET rule is in play over at mousebreaker then I'm fucked. If only you had signed up as *Honest ******.

Nice photoshop *Danny*.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That Chris (Simpsons artist) picture is incredible.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Anark's 8250 is Impressive I'll give him that
> 
> but it's rather amateurish in comparison to my effort


Actually smashed my first high score straight after posting it on here but didn't want to clog the thread up with all the images. But if dear old Danny boy is going to get feisty then you can eat my 12300:


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I may have wasted a good 10 minutes on that shitty game trying to get it but I finally managed it:










EDIT - OH FFS!


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just noticed I don't have the red card in my new score. Got it with three goals. Strangely addictive.

:lmao Unlucky Curry. But if you snooze, you lose.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

the pair of you can go fuck yourselves enaldo


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oh, didn't realise that Danny's score was genuine and not a photoshop. Volleys obviously count for more than half volleys fpalm

Nevermind:










The BLACKABET rule means that I win


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reading FC ‏@ReadingFC
He's Jimmy Kebe - he jokes when he wants #readingfc

:lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lol, One of the worst players i ever seen. He can't do anything!


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> lol, One of the worst players i ever seen. He can't do anything!


He has 3 goals and 2 assists from 13 premier league games this season, that's not bad for a winger that "can't do anything!"


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So David De Gea's wifes gave her two cents on his Man United poisition at the moment.Sure everyone else has been too i guess

http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...riend-says-he-d-like-transfer-from-manchester


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

As if Barca would want him though :lmao

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...gend-peter-schmeichel-leaps-defence-unde-1900

Schmikes talking some sense. 



GOAT PL keeper said:


> We can all say De Gea should have punched the ball out for a corner, or further away against Tottenham, but in fact he did well just to punch the ball because he was so under pressure. The guy who got the ball was unmarked, [Clint] Dempsey was unmarked, and this all comes from defending too deep.
> 
> “Gradually throughout the second half [against Tottenham] we dropped deeper and deeper and deeper, invited more balls to come in the box, and David de Gea actually had to make far too many saves, for my liking, to keep the team in the game. For me, that is what needs to be addressed, not what the goalkeeper is doing when he is punching balls.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> So David De Gea's wifes gave her two cents on his Man United poisition at the moment.Sure everyone else has been too i guess
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...riend-says-he-d-like-transfer-from-manchester


I.E "I'm making David go to Barcelona because it's sunnier there and has better shops" :fergie


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I assume we have a ballboy smilie by now am i correct?

Oh and for calling himself a 'LAD' in his twitter bio, the boy deserved a kick in the face, not the ribs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> So David De Gea's wifes gave her two cents on his Man United poisition at the moment.Sure everyone else has been too i guess
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...riend-says-he-d-like-transfer-from-manchester


she's put on her twitter page 



> Amazed by what people invent to sell fake news, that kind of twisting around ....


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> “Gradually throughout the second half [against Tottenham] we dropped deeper and deeper and deeper, invited more balls to come in the box, and David de Gea actually had to make far too many saves, for my liking, to keep the team in the game. For me, that is what needs to be addressed, not what the goalkeeper is doing when he is punching balls."


A team with a commanding goalkeeper wouldn't have to defend so deep to the point where they were stepping on the keeper's toes. Just think about it logically for a moment.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

When was there a Mike SEABS Phelan smilie added? :lol


:mike


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



haribo said:


> When was there a Mike SEABS Phelan smilie added? :lol
> 
> 
> :mike


:mike


Ha ha Howya Seabs?Feeling Blue?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ConnorMCFC said:


> I assume we have a ballboy smilie by now am i correct?
> 
> Oh and for calling himself a 'LAD' in his twitter bio, the boy deserved a kick in the face, not the ribs.


:morgan

What A smilie


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> A team with a commanding goalkeeper wouldn't have to defend so deep to the point where they were stepping on the keeper's toes. Just think about it logically for a moment.


Schmikes opinion on a goalkeeper and defence far, FAR outweighs your own "logical thinking". 

Fuck me.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Schmikes opinion on a goalkeeper and defence far, FAR outweighs your own "logical thinking".
> 
> Fuck me.


As if he's going to slag off a fellow keeper playing for his former club.

Other keepers command there box in those situations so don't come out with that nonsense.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> As if he's going to slag off a fellow keeper playing for his former club.
> 
> Other keepers command there box in those situations so don't come out with that nonsense.


He has criticised him - only recently he criticised him over the Newcastle mistake.

You can't expect a 22 year old keeper to have the same presence as our last two top keepers, Schmikes and Ed. He's 22. He's playing for arguably the biggest club in the world. He has performed incredibly well this season, and any slight hint of an error is jumped upon by idiots that don't know what they're talking about. 

Gary Neville comes out saying he fucked up - the same Gary Neville that has firmly jumped behind the Joe Hart bandwagon. It's a media circus out there and it's influencing the opinions of those incapable of coming to their own.

There are so many more culpable players in that squad, and at fault for that goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Also, can't we just employ Schmeichel to stand beside the goal during games to shout at the defence? De Gea will save stuff but he's a delicate flower, he can't be mean to the players.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> He has criticised him - only recently he criticised him over the Newcastle mistake.
> 
> You can't expect a 22 year old keeper to have the same presence as our last two top keepers, Schmikes and Ed. He's 22. *He's playing for arguably the biggest club in the world.* He has performed incredibly well this season, and any slight hint of an error is jumped upon by idiots that don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Gary Neville comes out saying he fucked up - the same Gary Neville that has firmly jumped behind the Joe Hart bandwagon. It's a media circus out there and it's influencing the opinions of those incapable of coming to their own.
> 
> There are so many more culpable players in that squad, and at fault for that goal.


Why throw that in there.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> Why throw that in there.


It adds to the pressure and weight of expectancy, as well as the level of scrutiny he has received, which is apparent in the media's response to his every game.

If changed to one of the biggest clubs in the world you surely wouldn't object to the validity? Let's not argue semantics (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> Why throw that in there.


because its harder with the pressure of playing for United, than it is with Atletico Madrid


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

You're either capable of dealing with that pressure or not though. If he can't handle it he'll constantly keep fucking up. Very rare for players to get a grasp on it without starting again at another (usually lower) club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> He has criticised him - only recently he criticised him over the Newcastle mistake.
> 
> You can't expect a 22 year old keeper to have the same presence as our last two top keepers, Schmikes and Ed. He's 22. He's playing for arguably the biggest club in the world. He has performed incredibly well this season, and any slight hint of an error is jumped upon by idiots that don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Gary Neville comes out saying he fucked up - the same Gary Neville that has firmly jumped behind the Joe Hart bandwagon. It's a media circus out there and it's influencing the opinions of those incapable of coming to their own.
> 
> There are so many more culpable players in that squad, and at fault for that goal.


Fair enough, I've only seen him praise him endlessly.

I'm not expecting him to have the same presence, just some presence on crosses. He's a United keeper, that's what is expected of him, regardless of age.

I've slated Hart plenty of times on here so don't even start with that.

I agree that the defence should take some responsibility, but to say that punch was acceptable is laughable.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



The Arseache Kid said:


> You're either capable of dealing with that pressure or not though. If he can't handle it he'll constantly keep fucking up. Very rare for players to get a grasp on it without starting again at another (usually lower) club.


That's simply not true - especially for a goalkeeper. In recent years, Darren Fletcher, Johnny Evans, Danny Welbeck, Ronaldo and Nani all needed a few years to grow and develop. The only, ONLY, way to do that with a keeper is to give him the necessary time and games. The United defence has been really poor this season - De Gea has had to make far more saves than a Utd keeper usually would. He's performed admirably, and his age cannot be discounted.



BLACKANDRE said:


> Fair enough, I've only seen him praise him endlessly.
> 
> I'm not expecting him to have the same presence, just some presence on crosses. He's a United keeper, that's what is expected of him, regardless of age.
> 
> I've slated Hart plenty of times on here so don't even start with that.
> 
> I agree that the defence should take some responsibility, but to say that punch was acceptable is laughable.


He has had presence on crosses though - it's improved massively. You can visibly see that from this season and last. His age cannot be discounted that simply - he was bought as an investement and an investment needs to be given time and not scrutinised to point of derision over nothing issues. Every single goal that goes in is accompanied with an attempt to blame De Gea, and it's getting tiresome. I won't say that punch is acceptable, but we would already have been level was it nor for him earlier in the match. If I'm a manager, I'm fucking furious that the ball is conceded so easily on the edge of the box in the 92nd minute. 

My point about Hart was merely a comparison in media reaction and I meant no offence on your own opinion of him....I haven't a fucking clue what that is in the first place


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> Why throw that in there.


It's actually a legitimate point, to be fair.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> That's simply not true - especially for a goalkeeper. In recent years, Darren Fletcher, Johnny Evans, Danny Welbeck, Ronaldo and Nani all needed a few years to grow and develop. The only, ONLY, way to do that with a keeper is to give him the necessary time and games. The United defence has been really poor this season - De Gea has had to make far more saves than a Utd keeper usually would. He's performed admirably, and his age cannot be discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> He has had presence on crosses though - it's improved massively. You can visibly see that from this season and last. His age cannot be discounted that simply - he was bought as an investement and an investment needs to be given time and not scrutinised to point of derision over nothing issues. Every single goal that goes in is accompanied with an attempt to blame De Gea, and it's getting tiresome. I won't say that punch is acceptable, but we would already have been level was it nor for him earlier in the match. If I'm a manager, I'm fucking furious that the ball is conceded so easily on the edge of the box in the 92nd minute.
> 
> My point about Hart was merely a comparison in media reaction and I meant no offence on your own opinion of him....I haven't a fucking clue what that is in the first place


I haven't seen the improvement personally. If you mean taking balls that he's unchallenged for then fair enough, but that's basic stuff that any premier league keeper should do.

I've said it before but I don't think that his problem is down to age/experience, his judgement seems okay, but he just doesn't have the physical presence to get through crowds. Is that likely to change? That's the first thing that I would have been trying to help him develop if I was at United as a fitness coach. If he remains that slender then he's going to struggle, meanwhile you have to consider whether an increase in mass would effect his agility. It's not that simple a problem to fix.

The goals that he has been responsible for (at least partly) are the ones where he parries the ball straight back out and the others where he fails to intercept/deal with crosses. I can accept that he's a fantastic shot stopper but his handling lets him down at times, as does his positioning. There probably isn't a keeper with better reflexes in the league but unfortunately for him it's not all about that.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> It's actually a legitimate point, to be fair.


Yeah I suppose, thought he was doing it just to instigate but I can understand the point, on the keeper topic Sir Chezzer has been pretty good since coming back for that shitbag Mannone, the goals we concede are usually always down to our poor defending though and this post was also a test for my new Giroud sig :mark:


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Szcesny makes a fair aomunt of mistakes, to be fair.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I haven't seen the improvement personally. If you mean taking balls that he's unchallenged for then fair enough, but that's basic stuff that any premier league keeper should do.
> 
> I've said it before but I don't think that his problem is down to age/experience, his judgement seems okay, but he just doesn't have the physical presence to get through crowds. Is that likely to change? That's the first thing that I would have been trying to help him develop if I was at United as a fitness coach. If he remains that slender then he's going to struggle, meanwhile you have to consider whether an increase in mass would effect his agility. It's not that simple a problem to fix.
> 
> The goals that he has been responsible for (at least partly) are the ones where he parries the ball straight back out and the others where he fails to intercept/deal with crosses. I can accept that he's a fantastic shot stopper but his handling lets him down at times, as does his positioning. There probably isn't a keeper with better reflexes in the league but unfortunately for him it's not all about that.


I can only answer that by the following picture










I think he needs to be given that opportunity.

Alexhumpf - it wasn't meant as a wind up at all. I read in the past couple of days that Wenger turned down the option of a young promising keeper as he didn't want to undermine Scez. Good man management (Y)

Edit:


Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri

Arsenal turned down swap Mannone-Stekelenburg cause expressively Wenger didn't want such a competitor for Szczesny, according to Sky Italy

I thought it was someone shitter than Stekelenburg tbf...


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I detest Giroud. I'm not sure what it is. I think his face and goal celebrations just annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He's a handsome man tbf


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Edwin is a lot taller than De Gea, so I don't really see the comparison. He might be slender for his height but he's still a big bloke, unlike his successor.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> That's simply not true - especially for a goalkeeper. In recent years, Darren Fletcher, Johnny Evans, Danny Welbeck, Ronaldo and Nani all needed a few years to grow and develop. The only, ONLY, way to do that with a keeper is to give him the necessary time and games. The United defence has been really poor this season - De Gea has had to make far more saves than a Utd keeper usually would. He's performed admirably, and his age cannot be discounted.


None of those players had issues with the pressure of playing for a big club they were just developing as players.

I don't know if De Gea can handle the pressure or not, I don't watch United enough or give a fuck either, I was just saying that players can either take it or they can't.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I wish Southampton would quit trying to steal Coutinho away from us.

You guys already got Ramirez :gus


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I wish Southampton would quit trying to steal Coutinho away from us.
> 
> You guys already got Ramirez :gus


But poor Lallana and Puncheon don't have cover/competition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I wish Southampton would quit trying to steal Coutinho away from us.
> 
> You guys already got Ramirez :gus


i reckon. Fuckers should use their own scouts instead of going after anyone we want :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I blame Spurs. They've been doing it for ages :$


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> i reckon. Fuckers should use their own scouts instead of going after anyone we want :troll


MP knows him and I'm sure we have been linked with him for at least a month. 

Although if you believe what you read, Coutinho prefers Liverpool, but Liverpool aren't upping their offer.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Nile Ranger questioned on suspicion of rape*



> TROUBLE-hit Toon striker Nile Ranger is today being questioned on suspicion of rape.
> 
> Police received a report from a woman alleging she had been sexually attacked in a city hotel by the Newcastle United player.
> 
> The crime is said to have taken place overnight between Wednesday into Thursday at a hotel in Jesmond.
> 
> Police arrived at the 21-year-old's Forest Hall home, North Tyneside, on Thursday evening and took him to Wallsend police station.
> 
> Officers are still questioning him today.
> 
> A Northumbria Police spokesman said: “On Thursday, January 24, a woman reported to police that she had been raped overnight at a hotel in Jesmond.
> 
> “A 21-year-old man has been arrested at an address in Forest Hall on suspicion of rape.”
> 
> Only hours before he was arrested the Newcastle United footballer used more than £1,500 to spell out his name in £20 notes before taking a picture of it and posting it on Instagram.












:lmao at the last bit too. Looks like Nile's been taking advice from :bramble


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*











GANGSTER FIRST, RAPIST SECOND, CHEF THIRD, FOOTBALLER FOURTH NEVER


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

rape?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Its a pity Nile Ranger won't be a massive player. I'd love to see what he would do with the freedom and the cash that Balotelli has.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I blame Spurs. They've been doing it for ages :$


They do that with Arsenal too!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Been arrested more times than he has scored, maybe I could rephrase that.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> I detest Giroud. I'm not sure what it is. I think his face and goal celebrations just annoy the hell out of me.













Also someone should make a smiley of him from this


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ranger :lol i doubt he's a rapist he'd be shit at that aswell.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ranger :lol i doubt he's a rapist he'd be shit at that aswell.


Hahahah!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Decent save that


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ranger :lol i doubt he's a rapist he'd be shit at that aswell.


Well, he does have a poor record of getting through a strong defence..


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

http://www.thefa.com/News/governance/2013/jan/eden-hazard-charged-swansea-chelsea.aspx

It's good to see the FA is still as retarded as ever.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> http://www.thefa.com/News/governance/2013/jan/eden-hazard-charged-swansea-chelsea.aspx
> 
> It's good to see the FA is still as retarded as ever.


:fergie

:morgan


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Honestly, after seeing how many people compared it to Cantona's kung-fu kick (People are retarded), I wouldn't be surprised if he got a month or two off.

The FA are fairly retarded so there's a chance


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Seems more or less everyone thinks Hazard's ban should just be the red card (3 games) except the FA. Even the Swansea owner and fucking Wenger are saying to just move on.

Lol'd at Rio's tweet. Something along the lines of "ball boy at 17 years old? are you having a laugh?"


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Guess who was spotted at Carrington today in a training kit










wonder if he is helping de Gea out


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

he said something like "is it a career option now?" as well.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> Guess who was spotted at Carrington today in a training kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if he is helping de Gea out


Link?Source?

Be a good idea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Link?Source?
> 
> Be a good idea.


Journalist from the mirror on twitter, Yorke was there as well, apparently they were doing coaching sessions for the youth teams, but Fergie could have asked Schmeichel to help out with de Gea


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Wouldn't be surprised if Pete does come in to help him out. Pretty clear he's a fan and wants him to do well.*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Schmeichel is pretty active behind the scenes at United now, he does MUTV appearances etc but i'm not sure what his role is as such. possibly could be doing some coaching, he'd do wonders for De Gea but they are very different type of goalkeepers. Lindegaard could actually be Schmeichel (not in terms of ability mind).


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> borinifabio29 fabio borini 24 Jan
> Happy birthday my little sister!!!!! You are the best!!!! I love you!!!!












So he bought his little sister lingerie?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I can only hope that is the norm in Italy.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wouldn't surprise me since they are dirty in Italy, can't walk the streets of Turin without an Italian spanning his cock in your face

I've only just seen that Villa are playing tonight, pretty harsh on them since they played this past Tuesday and it's against Millwall so not only will there players have to be BRAVE but the fans to.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*You're assuming the lingerie is for his little sisters. Maybe Borini just likes to indulge in life's finer treats and tweeted the wrong pic.

:argh: not sure which one sounds worse.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The Brave Darren Rises....





hopefully :downing

Still going with dat 5-3-2 that worked so well for Man City :downing

RICHARD DUNNE (you have to shout it) on the bench. Says a lot though about our defence when it feels Dunny the lager lout can improve it a lot. :downing

Hey btw I didn't see much talk on here about Downing's wonder volley assist against Norwich, haters gonna hate. :hesk2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

what fecking channel is millwall/villa on? anyone know?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's not on TV is it?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That's bullshit if true. An FA cup match not televised. fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kicked half to death, florists,﻿ cabbies, nightmares and visions; one of the old soldiers gone forever; Bright gone for a seven; and bollocks so ruptured that the only thing I'll be pulling for months is a chain. After all that you really do have to ask yourself if it was all worth it?... Course it fucking was!!

It's fucking Millwall.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Zaha? Meh. Probably another over-hyped English young player. £15 million, we've been bent over there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Villa concede from another corner.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Damn Danny Shittu still plays!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Millwall thugs throwing bottles at the pitch. Millwall's gonna Millwall.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Zaha turned up for his medical wearing an Imogen Thomas t-shirt.

The little shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Millwall lead :hesk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

89th minute.

Villa just can't catch a break.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Anybody from Brighton by any chance? Need to know if it's snowing a lot there in case the game is called off :side: cause there is fucking inches here and it is awesssssssssssssoooooooooomeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> Anybody from Brighton by any chance? Need to know if it's snowing a lot there in case the game is called off :side: cause there is fucking inches here and it is awesssssssssssssoooooooooomeeeeeeeeeeeeee


http://twitter.com/OfficialBHAFC

No mention of it being called off


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Zaha turned up for his medical wearing an Imogen Thomas t-shirt.
> 
> The little shit.


Everyone thought that, including myself, but apparently it's just a lookalike.










Still though, what kind of man wears a shirt like that?


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Silent Alarm, you're one miserable bastard. The kid has potential, 15 million might end up looking like a bargain in 5 years. Obviously there's the chance for it to fuck up but we've paid that for a keeper who can't catch, half of that for a winger/con artist pretending to be a footballer who didn't have a house 5 years ago and a third of that for the shittest player to ever win a World Cup for Brazil. Have faith, at least Zaha has some exciting ability. Commenting on his fashion sense makes you less of a man too. Woman's issues fella, woman's issues.

Glass half-full is the way to go, you half-empty tart.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Zaha is potentially great. He has more ability in his weaker foot than Downing/Henderson have combined. Liverpool fans can take their bitterness over their past failings and get fucked. Zaha will be a star and even if he does flop, I wont give a fuck. It was a worthwhile risk, because whatever happens the raw talent was there. There's more fucking talent in the San Marino team than in Andy fucking Carroll.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

don't diss :hendo he was great against Norwich and all

:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Vader13 said:


> Silent Alarm, you're one realistic bastard. The kid has potential, 15 million might end up looking like a bargain in 5 years. Obviously there's the chance for it to fuck up but we've paid that for a keeper who can't catch, half of that for a winger/con artist pretending to be a footballer who didn't have a house 5 years ago and a third of that for the shittest player to ever win a World Cup for Brazil. Have faith, at least Zaha has some exciting ability. Commenting on his fashion sense makes you less of a man too. Woman's issues fella, woman's issues.
> 
> Glass half-full is the way to go, you half-empty tart.


Yeah, I've seen him a few times and know that there's talent there. But £15 million is a lot to be paying for _raw potential._

Buy a cunting midfielder instead of a young hit or miss winger who's only ever performed in the Championship.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's a risk but without taking risks we probably wouldn't have seen Beckham, Scholes, Butt and Neville(s) get the chance when they did. We'd not have seen van Nistelrooy after his massive injury before he joined and we'd not have seen some Portuguese winger who showed up for 12 million after doing fuck all in a league poorer than ours before being sold for 7 times that value. I'm not saying Zaha will reach those standards but is 15 million really that much in today's climate for someone who COULD be very, very good?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Now this is were you have to admire liverpool fans they get excited about any old signing especially if he's english :hendo, they'd have loved this one us united fans are more spoilt (for the most) i'm very excited personally now it's all done and dusted semi hard and all that and if he turns out a flop then shit happens we'll all move on.


Remember people on here (apart from myself) got excited about the potential lucas moura deal and he was going to cost double? now i'm not saying zaha is better.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Whelen should be gone.

Red card tackle all day long. He jumped with two feet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

disgusting tackle. if you can call it that. garcia is lucky that wasnt a serious injury.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Annnnnnnnd Shotton gets booked for a perfect tackle.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No real quality in the game but Milner has been hilariously bad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

reach final third, seemingly lose all footballing ability


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Stoke games really shouldn't be allowed on the telly, this is awful stuff, the only thing stopping me from turning it off is David Silva.

Horrible tackle by Whelan earlier too.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Urgh this game has nothing going for it.

Tevez has been adventurous but pathetic in the final third.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

this is like some sort of contest as to who can pass the ball worse and miss more targets.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

thank fuck for that.

no replay makes me happy.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's unfortunate that both ESPN and ITV are going with two all EPL games in the FA Cup today. I get the reasons why, but surely it would be more interesting to show one of the games featuring the lower league sides? Everyone knows United are going to beat Fulham later, and this Stoke game is absolute garbage.

Nice finish from Zabaleta!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ZABALETA! Thank fuck for that, Stoke out of the Cup


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Zabaleta! 0-1 Man City, that's absolutely brilliant from Zabaleta.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

BEST RIGHT BACK ON THE PLANET


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Class goal by Giroud, we should've been 1-0 down though!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

WHAT A GOAL OLIVIER GIROUD!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Merson with 2 out of 2 correct pronounciations of Ebanks-Blake. Clearly signifying his intent to make his new years resolution of finally mastering coherent linguistic skills a reality.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gervinho just scored another good goal for Ivory Coast


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Santos that fat bastard


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

OFFSIDE, Thank fuck, Santos you're absolutely shit, fuck off.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

How is Santos a footballer?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ah even better. Santos mistake and a goalkeeper howler. Love it! Urgh...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i've said it before and i'll say it again

andre santos is the worst footballer in the premier league.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So disappointed with Szczesny, usually so good at claiming set pieces.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao qpr


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yet we couldn't beat QPR at home...


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Robbie Savage, this sums up his credibility as a pundit, just now on football focus he said "They signed Nick Powell, he's lost his way, gone on loan to Peterborough now". fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can we please just sell Santos? He just doesn't give a f**k.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

City won me £80 earlier. Thank you Zabaleta, you're my hero.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

vinny out vs qpr with a pulled calf, in doubt for liverpool. nastasic to slot back in after missing today with a knock.

annoying that kompany seems to be picking up these innocuous calf problems.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Robbie Savage is fucking hilarious to listen to :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Impressed by Brigton so far. They look a decent side.
Think it's time to officially add Santos to the Stepanovs, Cygan Hall of Shame. Who in their right mind recommended him to Wenger? Gibbs needs to be brought on for the second half.
Rosicky looking lively on his return so far albeit a bit rusty. Confident we're going to win this!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

QPR 3-0 down against MK Dons :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> QPR 3-0 down against MK Dons :lmao


0-4 :arry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I had £10 on a lolpr/MKD draw, last time time I ever take betting advice off Mark Lawrenson


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It stands to reason just how much I loathe and despise MK Franchise that I can't take any enjoyment out of QPR and their ridiculous joke of a club getting blitzed by a lower league club in such fashion.

The power of MK Franchise people.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He's 6 foot 2, he will do you, it's Olly Olly Olly Olly Giroud.

#Flop

2-1 Arsenal.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Giroud, Damn what a pass by Diaby that's why i love him. you watching Cookie Monster


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

WOOLCOCK said:


> It stands to reason just how much I loathe and despise MK Franchise that I can't take any enjoyment out of QPR and their ridiculous joke of a club getting blitzed by a lower league club in such fashion.
> 
> The power of MK Franchise people.


Couldn't agree more. Too horrible clubs


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What's wrong with MK, did i miss something?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What's wrong with MK, did i miss something?


Read up on their formation and how they plotted to move the crumbling Wimbledon to Milton Keynes in order to create a football dynasty and line the pockets of the management in the process. They knew Milton Keynes could be exploited as a potential footballing hotbead and to make money for themselves off of the reputation of all of Wimbledon's achievements.

Their fans are also the mongiest, cringiest and most jumped up, posh and overly elitist fans in existence. Not a single redeemable thing about the club. Fans are plastic, stadium is a soulless bowl with shit attendance because there's no history or attachment to the club and their model is just based on climbing up the leagues to create a 'feel good story' based on greed and exploitation.

In short, fuck 'em.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Am I the only one who thinks Podolski is wasted out on the left?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> De Gea/Rafael Jones Smalling Evra/Anderson Carrick/Giggs Rooney Nani/Hernandez/
> bench: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Scholes, Valencia, Kagawa, Welbeck, van Persie.


fairly strong team, surprised carrick isnt getting a rest


also surprised no youngsters on the bench, obviously Fergie doesnt want any slip ups in the FA cup this season


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Luton are ahead at Norwich!!! 1'st time in my lifetime that a non-league club will knock out a Premier League club in the FA Cup if it stays the same


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Luton are ahead at Norwich!!! 1'st time in my lifetime that a non-league club will knock out a Premier League club in the FA Cup if it stays the same


About the only time I'm proud to say I live in Luton


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Santos off, joke of a game from him.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

WALCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE HOLD ON ARSENAL


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

GIROUD :mark: what a player he has become!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

85 places between Luton and Norwich in the football pyramid but Luton have done it!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

oh Arsenal. Huge win against the world class Brighton Hove. It was bad luck getting a draw vs a top club like BHA, but we did it!

Great win!

:troll


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fucking hell.. Luton Town! What a result!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Giroud's 2 goals v Brighton has probably just saved him from getting raped after the game.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

As soon Gibbs got in We played better, Santos makes him look like A.Cole. Great win for us today, Walcott getting most been getting bonus for every goal he scores. he has been greedy!!!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We're going to Wembley if you smell what THE APP IS COOKING!!!

6 in a row now for the GOAT. First win & improvement from The App. The guy's talking sense, like it is and said himself the squad's totally unbalanced, 12 number 10's and lacking pretty much everywhere else. Onwards & upwards. #BACKTHEAPP


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

penalty :fergie


rooney will miss :side:


edit: he's not taking it, giggs is


1-0 GIGGS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Man Utd win would see me £105 richer. 

Great start too, 1-0.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fullham are such a bore.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Probably because other than Berbatov, their team is pretty average.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Should have been another penalty for handball, dont know how the ref missed that


nice to see nani hasnt lost his selfishness in his time out :side:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Went to Stoke today. Top day out and atmosphere in our end. Massive snowball fight between city fans in the car park at the end until we all turned on the bobbys and stewards.

Knowing our luck we will have Millwall away in the next round.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Probably because other than Berbatov, their team is pretty average.


Ruiz is having a solid season but yeah apart from him and Berba and maybe even Hangeland the rest of the team are nothing special


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I can't stand that insufferable prick Craig Burley.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



SJFC said:


> I can't stand that insufferable prick Craig Burley.


yeah bit random, saying something about hanging yourself with goalkeeper gloves

and he's taking evert opportunity to criticise de gea


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Rooney is unfuckingbelievably bad right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



SJFC said:


> I can't stand that insufferable prick Craig Burley.


It's a lose-lose situation really. They put the game on ESPN we have Burley. They put the game on ITV we get Townsend. Even if Sky bought the rights, we'd probably get some cunt like Tyler, Smith or Quinn.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Nani needs a rocket up his ass


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's not that Fullham are average, it's that they're completely vanilla and impotent past the half way line. They're so plain. They've had three opportunities to counter in the first half and apart from the ball carrier nobody has the balls to sprint forward to create an option.

At least with teams like Reading and Southampton they give themselves a chance of scoring against the big teams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

HT 1-0

Should really have killed the game off, definite penalty, dont know what the fulham player was thinking with his hands up so high. Don't know how Clattenburg missed the Duff handball. Could of had another one if Nani would have passed to Rooney instead of trying the shoot himself.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Dire game this. Some great games today in the FA Cup with a few cup sets yet we got City/Stoke and now Utd/Fulham. Four prem teams..

WHY!?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> It's not that Fullham are average, it's that they're completely vanilla and impotent past the half way line. They're so plain. They've had three opportunities to counter in the first half and apart from the ball carrier nobody has the balls to sprint forward to create an option.
> 
> At least with teams like Reading and Southampton they give themselves a chance of scoring against the big teams.


Because they have the likes of Duff, Sidwell and Baird in midfield. How can they cause any threat with that. Ruiz is the most inconsistent player I have ever seen too. One game he could look a world beater and then the next 20 he's falling over the ball. 

They really miss Dembele in the middle, but I bet he's glad he got out when he could. They do have a few bright prospects in Kacaniklic on the left and Kerim Frei who doesn't seem to get games anymore but Fulham have been real poor this season. Keep it up and they could be involved in a relegation fight.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Decent performance, really should be 3 or 4 up.

Anderson has been superb, spreading the ball out superbly and driving the team forward every time he gets the ball. Carrick, Jones and Rafa have all been pretty good. The rest meh and Rooney utter shite. Worst player on the pitch, should have 3 goals already.

Nani has been frustrating, actually looks sharp, his touch is good and he's beating players with ease, his decision making is horrible though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dire game this. Some great games today in the FA Cup with a few cup sets yet we got City/Stoke and now Utd/Fulham. Four prem teams..
> 
> WHY!?


Oh why do have these games? (Hey, must be the money!) ££££££££££££


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fulhams midfield will soon become DENCH though, missed all of the Arsenal game pretty gutted I'll watch the highlights later, Sidwells pass right at the start of this game was disgusting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ooooh Johnny Johnnyyyy! Johnny Johnny Johnny Johnny Johnny Heitinga!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lovely goal from Rooney, great ball from Anderson


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fantastic goal.

Anderson is GOATing. Need to see more of him in the first team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

HERNANDEZ


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

game over


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fucka You Servers (and dolphin)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I fucking love Anderson.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

When is the last time Berbatov sprinted?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fulham are horrible. Just leave Jol.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Isn't Fulham v United on ESPN next Saturday at 5.30pm also? :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Craig Burley should be thrown in a fucking bear pit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Isn't Fulham v United on ESPN next Saturday at 5.30pm also? :fergie


United, ESPN, Prem game and half 5 kick off means a draw or fulham win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

another goal from Hernandez, deflected


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We have some squad when the majority of them are fit. fletch, evans and young only ones missing atm?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> I fucking love Anderson.


Me too, always have. I've not been blind to his dips in form, but on top of his game the lad is fucking wonderful to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Boo sell De Gea.

:fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Clattenburg rules out a perfectly good goal, and missed a penalty earlier, time to get :webb back


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Carrick had such an easy game or maybe he made it look easy :carrick.

Giggs and Ando were triffic :arry, the rest were ok to good but fulham are shite (now watch them be class next week)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Very happy with that performance. Rooney and Nani picked up their shit in the 2nd half and were involved in pretty much every attack. Hope to see Nani get a run of games, couldn't be worse than what we have on the wings. Anderson was just superb and Giggs/Carrick controlled the game.

Will be a much tougher game in Craven Cottage.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Be intresting to see how fergie rotates between wednesday and fulham again next saturday obviously expect rio, vidic, cleverley and welbeck to feature in one of them hopefully both for vidic/rio.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao at Kevin Keegan on ESPN:

"United could have done their goal difference a power of good today."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Classic ESPN punditry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kicked off a bit at the Everton vs Bolton game today...



> It was sound all game, then just before the whistle some lad comes over with a steward and goes ''them two are scousers''.
> 
> So the steward is speaking to my mate and then I hear ''FUCKIN SCOUSE CUNT'' and get webbed in the face by some gormless wool!





> It was kicking off quite bad in the home stand I was in. Obviously myself and quite a few other Everton fans cheered when we scored at the end, then some of the Bolton fans kicked off on two lads. To be fair to the Everton fans some words were said then they just decided to leave, but as they were going down the stairs a Bolton fan from nowhere started fighting with them. Other Bolton fans got involved and one of the Everton fans grabbed one of them and they went flying down the stairs and nearly over the stand to the lower tier. This fat Bolton fan who was being a prick all game had blood all over his head and was in a mess. The Bolton fans started it though and were being nobheads. Looked like a lot of Everton fans were getting kicked out around the stadium as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Predicted that Luton would beat us:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/13023737-post7437.html



> So, the F.A Cup fourth round starts this weekend. I'm sort of anticipating a humbling from Luton. Can see us fielding some youth players and having that plan backfire. We didn't take the league cup quarter final seriously so we're certainly not going to pay any respect to a non-league team at home. It would be pleasing to actually see my club have a serious crack at a cup run for once. If we had actually had a proper go against Villa instead of dropping our best fit players while replacing them with cloggers then we might have been looking forward to a Wembley final right now. It's worrying that the "little Norwich" mentality is starting to creep back in, especially when considering our approach to this January's transfer window.


Typical Norwich in the F.A Cup performance.



Nige™ said:


> We're going to Wembley if you smell what THE APP IS COOKING!!!
> 
> 6 in a row now for the GOAT. First win & improvement from The App. The guy's talking sense, like it is and said himself the squad's totally unbalanced, 12 number 10's and lacking pretty much everywhere else. Onwards & upwards. #BACKTHEAPP


Told you that you would be fine with a decent manager (not Berg) in charge. Have you lost since he has left?

Obviously I know your squad better than you do because you said that no manager would be be able to sort out Blackburn 

Also, you blamed :kean for Berg's failings, so surely he has to take credit for the recent run? :troll


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> :lmao at Kevin Keegan on ESPN:
> 
> "United could have done their goal difference a power of good today."












Surely even he isn't that oblivious


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Predicted that Luton would beat us



the ANTI-KIZ


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Stay classy football fans.

Luton did better then we did at Carrow Road this season. Luton > Utd. Sucks for Aldershot losing out on a draw like that.

Fulham are fucking awful. Only 6 points ahead of Reading so I wouldn't be shocked to see them right down there soon playing like that. Naturally we'll drop points next weekend now. More horrible decisions against us. Utd get all the decisions though of course. SUPER Anderson is such a joy to watch. Some horrendous passes but such a beast at times. Nani wasteful still. Meh.

Can someone arrange for Niall Quinn to be killed and set George Burley up as the killer. Someone good though. Not your average kill outside THE GARAGE. Professional job please. If it's possible to get football off of ITV then that would be great too. No idea why I posted THE GARAGE in this thread. Someone deleted the LAD gif too. Need a new sense of purpose in life now.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Anderson is a joy. He gives us a drive that no one else in midfield can. He can be sloppy at times still but he's a class player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

this seems to be getting lots of attention on twitter atm

:lmao liverpool fans are annoyed with evra again, apparently this is discraceful












> What Evra did to Berbatov is shocking. If that had been Suarez it would be a major story with every paper and tv channel. Absolute disgrace





> Evra took the piss outta berbatov... If it was the other way around it would be seen as 'racism'





> Evra will probably blame Berbatov for making him do that gesture. It's the type if person he is.





> I hope Dimitar Berbatov has seen footage of what that lying cunt Evra did to him and report the twat to the @FA get outta that Evra ya cunt!












oh and evra has previous of this dreaful behaviour



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chances of Rooney, RVP and Hernandez all finishing w/ 20+


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

the fergie video is great :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> this seems to be getting lots of attention on twitter atm
> 
> :lmao liverpool fans are annoyed with evra again, apparently this is discraceful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and evra has previous of this dreaful behaviour
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Liverpool supporters are becoming a parody of themselves, just embarrassing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao liverpool fans any chance to have a go at united and evra.

Is there no banter left in the game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Giroud with 13 goals so far in his first season at Arsenal but he couldn't hit a barn door amirite?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Those quotes from Liverpool fans on the last page :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Giroud seems a handy player and making more of an impact than podolski from what i've seen.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

To be fair though, Podolski when on form is class, not so much a goal scoring machine but his link-up is sharp and he can rack up a fair amount of assists, he had three against the Hammers a couple of days ago.

Unfortunately, his form is inconsistent so he tends to be a useless gobshite at times.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I still think Podolski would be so much better through the middle but with Oli playing well I'd prefer him on the left.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> Liverpool supporters are becoming a parody of themselves, just embarrassing.


yeah because United has no fans that are fucking retarded :kobe Fuck you're a muppet T-C.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

do fuck off RUSH those LOLerpool fans are an absolute joke and he's right, you guys have the most delusional and moronic fans I've seen/heard. Sure every club has some including Utd but the amount of LOLerpool ones is kinda frightening.

Numpty. :kobe3


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I want to see the list of teams Giroud has scored against.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> I want to see the list of teams Giroud has scored against.


Coventry
West Ham
Reading
Shalke
Fulham
Spurs
Newcastle
West Ham
Brighton


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

One against the mighty coventry, 3 against west ham over both games (one against spain but we wont count that), one against reading, one against Schalke, two against Fulham, one against spurs, two against newcastle and the two today.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Renegade™;13114722 said:


> do fuck off RUSH those LOLerpool fans are an absolute joke and he's right, you guys have the most delusional and moronic fans I've seen/heard. Sure every club has some including Utd but the amount of LOLerpool ones is kinda frightening.
> 
> Numpty. :kobe3


didn't deny that we have retarded fans  Every club has them. Just no other club is so fucking obsessed that they go around looking for dumb posts to put on here. Its more of an indictment on United07 that 90% of the stuff he posts on here is 'hurr hurr look at this dumb Liverpool fan'


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> didn't deny that we have retarded fans  Every club has them. Just no other club is so fucking obsessed that they go around looking for dumb posts to put on here. Its more of an indightment on United07 that 90% of the stuff he posts on here is 'hurr hurr look at this dumb Liverpool fan'


Soooo true.

I could go on the united forum and whip up some stupid comments. But why would I do that? Got better things to do.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

maintained all along that giroud was a good player that just needed time. didn't see his volley but his first goal was pure class. just get him the ball in the area and he should score. will miss a few but what striker doesn't?










not even a yellow card. disgusting


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> maintained all along that giroud was a good player that just needed time. didn't see his volley but his first goal was pure class. just get him the ball in the area and he should score. will miss a few but what striker doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even a yellow card. disgusting


:webb Best referee in England.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'll shut up about him after this post but this would actually be a great smiley :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> I'll shut up about him after this post but this would actually be a great smiley :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:giroudtakingashit


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> maintained all along that giroud was a good player that just needed time. didn't see his volley but his first goal was pure class. just get him the ball in the area and he should score. will miss a few but what striker doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even a yellow card. disgusting


That gets worse everytime you watch it. I hate that vile fucking team.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That didn't even get a card? WTF?! That's just fucking awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

dont think it even got given as a foul.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> didn't deny that we have retarded fans  Every club has them. Just no other club is so fucking obsessed that* they go around looking for dumb posts to put on here*. Its more of an indictment on United07 that 90% of the stuff he posts on here is 'hurr hurr look at this dumb Liverpool fan'


hey I hardly need to go round looking for it, it was being retweeted by everyone last night, oh I went back, i've posted stuff from RAWK twice in this thread, so thats actually 0.7% of the stuff :terry

edit: oh and both times you've been the one who has bitched about it


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> dont think it even got given as a foul.


fpalm

Terrible refereeing, again...


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Nige™ said:


> We're going to Wembley if you smell what THE APP IS COOKING!!!
> 
> 6 in a row now for the GOAT. First win & improvement from The App. The guy's talking sense, like it is and said himself the squad's totally unbalanced, 12 number 10's and lacking pretty much everywhere else. Onwards & upwards. #BACKTHEAPP


You going to join the crowd are you?

You'll be lucky to stay in the Championship let alone get near Wembley. Maybe next year in the Johnstone's Paint Trophy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So how many games has Hazard been banned?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The FA is beyond retarded. If you try and end someone's career with a double footed studs up lunge, it's a three game ban, if you get caught. If you slightly nudge a 17 year old ballboy, it's a 5 game ban. LOGIC.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

who's wife did hilario fuck to be behind this sack of shit turnbull


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

who's wife did hilario fuck to be behind this sack of shit turnbull


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This pitch looks so bad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

brentford are pounding them


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I absolutely adore Brentford's ground. Proper old school layout and it looks terrific. Far better 'football ground' than 90% of your architecture wet dream 'stadiums' that are popping up left right and centre these days.

Expect Chelsea to eventually overcome them but this already has the feeling of a special and intriguing cup tie. The magic and allure of the FA Cup on display right now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

this game is so bad i think its giving me cancer

also admire the stadium all you want,it makes watching the bloody game even harder


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE MIGHTY BRENTFORD SHALL RISE


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Get in Brentford !!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

well deserved. chelsea have been absolute trash. nice finish too, can easily spray those.

DAT FA CUP MAGIC


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Seabs said:


> *If it's possible to get football off of ITV then that would be great too.*


Leeds fans nicking the mic away at Histon and audibly chanting 'ITV is fucking shit' might be one of the only redeeming things to ever emerge out of that support.

Best thing to happen for the game now. Chelsea have to come out of their shell, Brentford look a threat on the counter attack at every opportunity. Brentford crowd will be right on the backs of Chelsea players and will drive the team on. Why people overlook the FA Cup every year bemuses me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chelsea look old.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Torres is not just an embarrassment to the club, he is an embarrassment to football.

And Benitez isn't far behind him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

and rafa wants this job full time. first half performances like that should swing it his way.

oscar, cahill, marin, torres, turnbull, bertrand have either been non existent or awful.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:mourinho Well this is great.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Not surprising at the least.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Dat forced walk of shame across the pitch for the second half.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Dat forced walk of shame across the pitch for the second half.


Those Chelsea fans couldn't see a Priest in a Sugar Mountin


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

OSCAR. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:bosscar1:boscar


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Forresterrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Never a penalty :lol


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why is Torres still on the pitch?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Such a dive :lol: what the fuck is the commentator on about there is no contact?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> Why is Torres still on the pitch?


Character building:lmao


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sacked in the morning.....


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

DAT substitution ....?


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

_*Not watching but it's always fun to laugh at Chelsea. Have they won a game this season that Mata didn't start? *_


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Cesar Azza on erm...


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This has been a great match to watch. Always love seeing a lower league team beat a Premier League team, unless Villa are playing. Also find it laughable that Torres is on the pitch still. Has he actually done anything other than miss the target, or give the ball away?

EDIT: Oops... :torres


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Goodnight sweet Rafa.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Pigs fly


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Azpilicueta on before Ba?









Chelsea's lack of depth for such a team is amusing. *


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Really really good finish from Torres.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Holy shit, he scored.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Turn on the TV. See Brentford up 2-1. 

couple mins later :torres scores.... What is this match?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Torres nice goal, but why does rafa always change a right back? like it will make a big difference.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Brentford to score in fergietime plz


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Even more to the point Torres scored a non garbage time and it was actually really nice.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That should've have been penalty


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This commentator is full of shit. If he thinks Brentford deserved that penalty then that hand ball is stonewall.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Torres nice goal, but why does rafa always change a right back? like it will make a big difference.












What a week of bravery so far, with a possible Tottenham cupset still to come away at Leeds.

Signing-of-the-season-Sturridge about to make it 4 goals in 4 games for everybody to see on free TV and speaking of free TV...



WOOLCOCK said:


> Leeds fans nicking the mic away at Histon and audibly chanting 'ITV is fucking shit' might be one of the only redeeming things to ever emerge out of that support.


:lol Classic.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

CYNICAL Turnbull should have been sent off. :torres


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> CYNICAL Turnbull should have been sent off. :torres


Ref didn't want to help Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Nice goal by #9, tbf. Ref was dying for a Brentford winner. They were BRAVE BRENTFORD though, so kudos to them. We are garbage. Season end soon please. REBOOT. Not even wholesale changes are needed. About four additions, a few departures and a good manager.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

just remembered where i'd heard shaleum logan before 

dat city youth. pretty sure trotta played for our youth team too


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Some defending that :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Spuds :terry


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ROFLRAFA. LOLSEA.

Unlucky :terry


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

From a Chelsea page on my Facebook



> FACT: Fernando Torres has scored 15
> goals this season - more than Rooney,
> Hernandez, Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko,
> Giroud, Podolski, Defoe & Cisse and he
> saved us today, so give the guy some
> credit where its due and not all criticism!


:lmao :lmao :lmao if you consider minutes spent on pitch.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm late to the party but LOL Chelsea :torres

LOL Spurs

:sturridge about to make it 4 in 4 baby


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He should have around 30 already.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

LOL at Chelsea.

'tis League One. LEAGUE ONE!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Abk™ said:


> From a Chelsea page on my Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao if you consider minutes spent on pitch.


Look at the games they were scored in. If you thought the list I gave last night was bad you should see Torres'


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

he's scored vs:

us
reading
newcastle
arsenal
norwich
shakhtar
norsijdewifoef x2
sunderland x2
leeds
villa
brentford

i count 13. what am i missing?


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> he's scored vs:
> 
> us
> reading
> newcastle
> arsenal
> norwich
> shakhtar
> norsijdewifoef x2
> sunderland x2
> leeds
> villa
> brentford
> 
> i count 13. what am i missing?


That actually makes him look better than you'd expect. :suarez2


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v Oldham: Jones, Wisdom, Robinson, Coates, Skrtel, Allen, Henderson, *Sterling, Borini, Sturridge, Suarez.*


:mark: :mark: :mark:



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC subs: Gulacsi, Carragher, Shelvey, Lucas, Downing, Gerrard, Suso.





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> *Liverpool's captain today is Luis Suarez #LFC*


:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hold on please leeds and give us them in the next round :fergie


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Going with a mighty strong lineup for little Oldham aren't you?

Would fucking love if the scousers bottled it. Rush's tears would be a delight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a fucking goal leeds.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:avb1 LOL


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So what's the money on Pool vs United or city vs united next round?

Also Chelsea/brentford vs Luton :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

haha Dempsey - MOAR missed chances :terry Serves you right for rejecting Villa...











enaldo


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Spuds have still got this. Huge gaps in the Leeds' backline. If they can score one Leeds will fall like a house of cards.

Checkmate.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can't stand them, but always loved Tottenham's away kits!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Should have been 3 ffs ross.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

There's bound to be a big glamour tie in the next round. A Manchester or North West derby maybe.

Good weekend for the lower league clubs, always good to see.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ the leeds fan who had tattooed all over his face:lol 

Damn Tottenham should've scored there, who's the black guy anyway!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Brown may have cost leeds there.

Or not and ffs did the ref blow the whistle so that goal isn't counted.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

LEEDS


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a goal, ref shouldn't have blown the whistle :lol, unlucky spuds.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What, was it goal there?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well done Leeds. Deserved it. Wanted it more.

Now go get a striker and bring Holtby in please.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a peach of a non-goal. :lol
,
Kudos to the cameraman for not cutting it short, not knowing would have eaten away at me for days.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

WAS GOL.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:kenny


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

OLDHAMMMMM SWAGGG


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hahahahha, Oldham what a fantastic goal!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

DICKOV
WABARA

hold on lads.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Coates not helping himself there with the WOAT defending

Skrtel with dat rage


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Suarez as captain, do he even speak english?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Suarez as captain, do he even speak english?


No but he speaks scouse.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

SUAREZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Shocking defending absolutely shocking, anyone on here would have scored that.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kind man Skrtel breaking up fights and helping the hosts have their moment of glory on this, the day of their daughter's wedding.



WWE_TNA said:


> No but he speaks scouse.


He speaks only in goals. 

:suarez2

and epithets..


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> hey I hardly need to go round looking for it, it was being retweeted by everyone last night, oh I went back, i've posted stuff from RAWK twice in this thread, so thats actually 0.7% of the stuff :terry
> 
> edit: oh and both times you've been the one who has bitched about it


fuck that, i'll look back tomorrow, you've posted shite from rawk (or rawk meltdown) far more than twice you numpty.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Suprised you don't have a go at mozza for it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> Suprised you don't have a go at mozza for it.


i expect it from a everton fan, i'd expect a United fan to be too preoccupied with being a country mile ahead of us to bother about what some of our fuckwit fans have to say.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> i expect it from a everton fan, i'd expect a United fan to be too preoccupied with being a country mile ahead of us to bother about what some of our fuckwit fans have to say.


:lol fair point, i guess we can save it all for when we draw each other in the next round.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Where are all the Rafa apologists now who were saying Chelsea aren't worthy of him and all that good stuff?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Loving the spreading of the use of _numpty _to Australia.

Had fun watching the FA Cup on Fox Soccer streams today, where they reported on Old Ham's chances against Liverpool and also discussed Noor-Witch City's defeat yesterday.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> fuck that, i'll look back tomorrow, you've posted shite from rawk (or rawk meltdown) far more than twice you numpty.


searched for my name and 'rawk' in this thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...post12479538.html?highlight=rawk#post12479538

and this

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...post12293777.html?highlight=rawk#post12293777

think mozza and haribo posted a couple of things from there, and perhaps another couple of people

most likely did it a few more times last season, what with the suarez/evra thing, but twice in this thread isnt that much


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

rafa has apologists?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Atmosphere seems a bit dull expected the oldham fans to be up for it and fiesty no matter what the outcome, but suppose not all lower league fans are like that.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> rafa has apologists?


I'm afraid he does. Mostly Liverpool supporters remembering his glory days. I can't remember the guys name, but he had that red head girl that used to be in the WWE in his avatar. He was chief amongst them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> rafa has apologists?


I don't think apologists is the right term. Disciples or fanatics would be more accurate.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> searched for my name and 'rawk' in this thread
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...post12479538.html?highlight=rawk#post12479538
> 
> and this
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...post12293777.html?highlight=rawk#post12293777
> 
> think mozza and haribo posted a couple of things from there, and perhaps another couple of people
> 
> most likely did it a few more times last season, what with the suarez/evra thing, but twice in this thread isnt that much


doesn't mean that you didn't post stuff from rawk. just means you didn't say rawk in the post :kobe



Anark said:


> Loving the spreading of the use of _numpty _to Australia.
> 
> Had fun watching the FA Cup on Fox Soccer streams today, where they reported on Old Ham's chances against Liverpool and also discussed Noor-Witch City's defeat yesterday.


i've said numpty for years. its a great word tbh, same as muppet which isn't used much here.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> doesn't mean that you didn't post stuff from rawk. just means you didn't say rawk in the post :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> i've said numpty for years. its a great word tbh, same as *muppet* which isn't used much here.


Didn't you get banned for calling someone a muppet in the MMA thread.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't think apologists is the right term. Disciples or fanatics would be more accurate.


That does seem much more appropriate in fairness. 

Haha top class from Brad Jones. Joker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Brad Jones the undisputed WOAT.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Brad ''Derp'' Jones.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No excuses for Jones there. WOAT goalkeeping


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool and chelsea conceding 2 each vs oldham and brentford :wilkins


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> doesn't mean that you didn't post stuff from rawk. just means you didn't say rawk in the post :kobe


searched for 'Liverpool' and my username, nothing there either :wilkins


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ughhhhhhh jones. makes it hard to defend you when you make ridiculous errors like that. i can keep better than that. jesus christ.



WWE_TNA said:


> Didn't you get banned for calling someone a muppet in the MMA thread.


also asked if he was retarded. mods are fucking stupid.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Woeful goal to concede.

From really unconvincing keepball/ "sticking to principles" to a catalogue of individual gaffs.

No more Mr. Nice Guys. :hesk2 on please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Asking if he was retarded :lmao

Wouldn't be suprised if this ended 3-2 or 4-3 to liverpool atleast jones is making it a competitive game :torres.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

LOL Baxter

Save us Carra


----------



## CGS

Well that was good while it lasted


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

city youth team 1 liverpool 1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool are great fun.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

3-1, this is fucking embarrassing. Not even playing much of a weaker team. Borini can fuck right off, been useless out there. Needs to be so so so so much better.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We have been horrid. Oldham deserve it.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I know he's still a young player but Sterling is so fucking frustrating at times


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lol, Liverpool getting destroyed. The GOAT Downing is coming in!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm That Dude ‏@vilsonproblems
If Oldham beat Liverpool i'll cut my dick off on Live Stream

#cutitoff


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> I'm That Dude ‏@vilsonproblems
> If Oldham beat Liverpool i'll cut my dick off on Live Stream
> 
> #cutitoff


Someone somewhere is aroused by this.


----------



## BrownCow

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We've improved no end since Gerrard came on.

Their defence is very well organised though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Premier League teams on a roll today :bigron*


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Coates is brutal.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This keeper is worse than jones.


----------



## CGS

Really don't understand how Coates is still on


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Cracking deflection


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lucky goal, they'll get another now. Still been hilarious all the same.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Joe Allen with a deflected Lampard special


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This keeper is worse than jones.

Delfection but he's still poor.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Robinson just told suarez to fuck off :lol nice one.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oldham! Fucking Oldham! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> ughhhhhhh jones. makes it hard to defend you when you make ridiculous errors like that. i can keep better than that. jesus christ.
> 
> 
> 
> also asked if he was retarded. *mods are fucking stupid.*


:mourinho

I'm glad your shit team are out of the FA Cup now :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

PITCH INVASION


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I fail to see how people can say there is no magic left in the FA Cup, Luton, MK Dons, Brentford, Leeds and now Oldham would disagree


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oldham please next round :fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ENGLISH NEYMAR AT RIGHT BACK REECE WABARA OLDHAM HERO~!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yeah Oldham Vs Man U plz. Let's take the magic even further :fergie


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> I fail to see how people can say there is no magic left in the FA Cup, Luton, MK Dons, Brentford, Leeds and now Oldham would disagree


MK Dons don't count though. The only magic would be seeing their horrid club getting robbed of a place at Wembley in the 93rd minute with the most dodgy call in football history. I agree with the rest, and just the general atmosphere of Brentford vs Chelsea today should be evidence enough of why the cup is still prestigious and gives us amazing moments season after season.

As for potential ties: please no Leeds or City. Played both in cups recently, Leeds more so needs to go 2-3 seasons or more till the next tie to restore that bit of animosity and hunger for the tie.

Luton vs Millwall would be highly interesting given the 1985 riot and history between both teams ever since.

Luton away please, only because Brentford won't get past Chelsea at The Bridge. Team we're not likely to face anytime soon, decent-very good home support, proper old school ground, non league vs premier league. The perfect cup tie.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Anyone but city, chelsea or arsenal please.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool are a wonderful thing.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ha! Love moments like these! The FA Cup seems alive and well to me.


----------



## BrownCow

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can't argue with the result. Oldham wanted it more. Couldn't even put them under serious pressure towards the end.

Need to work on corners I feel. They loop up so high. Defenders have an age to work out what to do with them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Aston Villa, Stoke City, Norwich City, Queens Park Rangers, Tottenham, Liverpool, Fulham, West Ham, Sunderland, Newcastle, West Brom, Swansea all out.

And we're only into the 5th round.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chelsea to get Luton, at home.
City to get MK Dons, at home.

United to get Everton/Arsenal, away.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone but city, chelsea or arsenal please.


Agreed, any premier league club home or away would be a boring draw. The cup exists to give you games you won't get any other time, such as lower league teams vs the premier league teams.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Times like this you wish Being Liverpool was still being filmed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Aston Villa, Stoke City, Norwich City, Queens Park Rangers, Tottenham, Liverpool, Fulham, West Ham, Sunderland, Newcastle, West Brom, Swansea all out.
> 
> And we're only into the 5th round.


Potentially Chelsea too. Crazy stuff. Could be another shock final


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reading at home, yes!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Truly fucking abysmal :kenny

I used to worry every time I saw Carra in the team, not anymore, he looks like Maldini compared to that fucking abomination Coates. Fuck off with your gay beard and your stupid name, its not _Cwatez_ it's Coates, as in "grab your coat son and GTFO, you're fucking shit."

Brad Jones.................

Joe Allen should be locked into a room with a lifetime supply of egg-whites and a set of dumbbells and shouldn't be let out until some time next Christmas, do you even lift brah?

Sterling, Borini, Robinson, Sturridge- woeful

Only bright sparks were Downing and Gerrard.

Now, I'm looking forward to the Rumble :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

meh wanted boro away when it came down to them four.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Luton vs Millwall, holy shit. Talk about a tense and lively tie, police will be bricking it.

Reading at home. FUCK RIGHT OFF. Wanted Boro away when there only a few teams left, Blackburn would have been exceptional as well due to the Fernhurst and 8,000 allocation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

home to leeds, im a fan.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> I used to worry every time I saw Carra in the team, not anymore, he looks like Maldini compared to that fucking abomination Coates. Fuck off with your gay beard and your stupid name, its not _Cwatez_ it's Coates, as in "grab your coat son and GTFO, you're fucking shit."


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well apart from the Oldham VS Everton and Luton VS Millwall a pretty boring draw


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Luton rewarded with Millwall. :mancini2

As for Man City v Leeds....


....anyone know Al Qaeda's number?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Leeds, blackburn, boro and even barnsley away would have been nice.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

All good. Now we can truly focus on fourth position.

8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Truly fucking abysmal :kenny
> 
> I used to worry every time I saw Carra in the team, not anymore, he looks like Maldini compared to that fucking abomination Coates. Fuck off with your gay beard and your stupid name, its not _Cwatez_ it's Coates, as in "grab your coat son and GTFO, you're fucking shit."
> 
> Brad Jones.................
> 
> Joe Allen should be locked into a room with a lifetime supply of egg-whites and a set of dumbbells and shouldn't be let out until some time next Christmas, do you even lift brah?
> 
> Sterling, Borini, Robinson, Sturridge- woeful
> 
> Only bright sparks were Downing and Gerrard.
> 
> Now, I'm looking forward to the Rumble :brodgers


You know we've been shit when Downing can be considered a positive :downing


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

played premier league teams in every round of the FA and league cup this season

:fergie will be happy with that, likely chance of progression, its clear he really wants to win it this year, imagine similar strength team like yesterday


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Potentially Chelsea too. Crazy stuff. Could be another shock final


:kobe

Aint no League 1 team gonna be knocking us out. We aint you.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Leeds got Man City away? Glad we're out :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Well apart from the Oldham VS Everton and Luton VS Millwall a pretty boring draw


Agreed the big 4 got good draws obviously leeds away for city would have made things intresting but simple home win for them.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Times like this you wish Being Liverpool was still being filmed.


I saw a clip of that. It had Rogers giving one of his first team talks. He said something along the lines of

"In this game, you must know that you can only trust yourselves. And the fans. And your families."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

But did liverpool win the passing game?

:brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Had we got through it would have been Everton at home :sadpanda


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Luton vs. Millwall is going to kick off !


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

we havent played leeds since 04. 2-1 loss, anelka scoring.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Blackburn at home cool.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

At least Liverpool will be able to put all their energies in to their much talked about fourth place push now....


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Clucking bells. £100 for the luxury of a day out to the shithole that is London along with certain elimination. Brilliant!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Could it be a Chelsea, Arsenal, City and United final four?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now, I'm looking forward to the Rumble :brodgers


That's the spirit. Royal Rumble and UEFA cup double still on. :cena4

Abysmal game under pretty miserable conditions, shoutout to the waterfall in the home end. They must have just put that in.

I think it was Rush who marked 4 of our upcoming games as season defining and left out Oldham, how unbelievably typical of this team to slip up on this fixture. No doubt we'll go on to smash Arsenal and Citeh and then get thumped by West Brom.

Brave stuff from Oldham and Dickov, was sure they would crumble at 3-2 but fair play to them.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> Could it be a Chelsea, Arsenal, City and United final four?


I could actually see Chelsea losing against Middlesbrough so maybe take them out of it and swap with Everton and I think either Arsenal/City/United will be drawn against each other in the 6'th so I think a lower league club (hopefully Huddersfield or Leicester) will get into the semi's


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We were done as soon as Jones spilled that cross for the 2nd goal. Hopefully we play better at the Emirates

Also, Luton vs Millwall should be entertaining.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

United vs Arsenal final please :rvp


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> United vs Arsenal final please :rvp


Oh yes, please. The revenge couldn't be sweeter.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

With RVP scoring the winner in the last minute enaldo


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> United vs Arsenal final please :rvp


as long as scholes doesnt miss a penalty again enaldo


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Indeed, i left out Oldham b/c i thought it was a given. That was fucking embarrassing.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



punx06 said:


> There's bound to be a big glamour tie in the next round. A Manchester or North West derby maybe.


Oh well :suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oldham's recent form...










Your team lost to that, Liverpool fans.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



IncapableNinja said:


> That's the spirit. Royal Rumble and *UEFA cup* double still on. :cena4


I've already ruled this out as a possibility of winning. Our tie against Zenit will be the most ill-fated trip to Russia since the Nazis tried their luck 70 years ago. If we do somehow manage to survive that, Atletico lie in wait somewhere down the line and we are sure to get Falcao'd up the ass at some point along the way.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Not so easy beating these lower league sides is it :hesk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

AHASHSHAHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHUHDWQHDHSHAHAHAHAHA]


GOBHSITYES


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'll take Leeds at home. I hope Luton vs Millwall is on the box.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Martin Tyler posts live commentary on this forum? :wilkins


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Martin Tyler posts live commentary on this forum? :wilkins


You didn't notice him on here last season?


----------



## Death Rider

This day could only get worse by cena winning the rumble. What the fuck was that :kenny? Hopefully Oldham knock everton out next round. Good to see lower leagues teams having cup runs this year (minus Oldham and MK Dons)


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mclovin it said:


> This day could only get worse by cena winning the rumble. What the fuck was that :kenny? Hopefully Oldham knock everton out next round. Good to see lower leagues teams having cup runs this year (minus Oldham and MK Dons)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Quite a few impressive showings by these lower-league teams. I'm not all that shocked by Leeds, considering Tottenham at Dempsey at the forward, not exactly the greatest at making chances for himself. I'm afraid their cup run ends next round though, hard to go to the Etihad and beat City.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Luton vs. Millwall is going to kick off !


Already looking forward to that tie :cool2


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> :kobe
> 
> Aint no League 1 team gonna be knocking us out. We aint you.


Cue THE RIGHT ONE. Being Wrong :jordan


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I was trying to find that picture for ages when I saw it the other week :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

2-2...meh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

whelan escapes punishment because webb says he saw the incident.

:lmao the pure ineptitude


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

servers suck massive donkey dick


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool might come to Australia! :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



King Kenny said:


> Liverpool might come to Australia! :mark:


And vs. Victory


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Mclovin it said:


> This day could only get worse by cena winning the rumble. What the fuck was that :kenny? Hopefully Oldham knock everton out next round. Good to see lower leagues teams having cup runs this year (minus Oldham and MK Dons)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:cena2


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao @ Liverpool. Can't even beat Oldham, with a near full side, and expect to push for top 4? :lmao


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao @ Liverpool. Can't even beat Oldham, with a near full side, and expect to push for top 4? :lmao


And Chelsea did so much better :hazard


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We were poor, outplayed even, but did enough to get the draw and secure a replay. Liverpool just buckled.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'd say surely sxe was having a laugh considering their nearly full strength side drew 2-2 with Brentford but the dopey bandwagoner wouldn't have any fucking idea about that


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Skrtel was 2010 Skrtel out there. He has to play with Agger or Carra to be effective and not with Coates who looked downright awful.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> I'd say surely sxe was having a laugh considering their nearly full strength side drew 2-2 with Brentford but the dopey bandwagoner wouldn't have any fucking idea about that


We drew, you lost, cry some more princess and maintain the pipedream of a top 4 finish.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

so you just delayed losing to a league 1 team by a couple of weeks. congrats


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We'll belt them at the Bridge


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

heard that a few times before


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

They aren't QPR so we need not worry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

it's too late, you've already given it the SXE KISS OF DEATH


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Is that so, WRONG ONE?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

why are you randomly asking joel a question like that?

and you absolutely have the kiss of death. you'll definitely quality from your group, 5-1, numerous other examples i can't remember now.

we weren't going to win the 20/20 trophy, we werent going to win the odi trophy. two more KISS OF DEATH'S.


----------



## justboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a weekend in the FA Cup. Luton, Oldham, Leeds. Shocks galore!


----------



## justboy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a weekend in the Cup! Luton and Oldham. Hats of!!


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> why are you randomly asking joel a question like that?
> 
> and you absolutely have the kiss of death. you'll definitely quality from your group, 5-1, numerous other examples i can't remember now.
> 
> we weren't going to win the 20/20 trophy, we werent going to win the odi trophy. two more KISS OF DEATH'S.


He's the RIGHT ONE.

Fuck that group, 5-1 meh we still lost. T20 :lol and a cheap victory based on an asinine tiebreaker rule.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

his usertitle clearly states otherwise


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



sXe_Maverick said:


> We drew, you lost, cry some more princess and maintain the pipedream of a top 4 finish.


Yeah but unlike you i watch every game, i don't bandwagon like a little cunty child and i'm not a numpty unlike yourself.


----------



## Death Rider

ROUSEY said:


> HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


I hate John cena......


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

looking like for qpr we'll have no:

richards, maicon, kompany, nastasic, kolo. wonderful. lescott and whoever wins the lottery to play next to him. nastasic is doubtful, hopefully he can get up, if we have to go with garcia/rekik/rodwell at cb then we could be in strife.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

How long have I had 'THE WRONG ONE' user title? :lol

I mean, I am outraged at all this jealousy! OUTRAGED!

Reading is going to be a struggle on Wednesday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

like about a week and a half at least


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

apparently William Hill have suspended betting on Benitez being the next manager to be sacked after a load of money has gone on him today


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao really what's the point? and bring who in? roman to complete the season?


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Who would even want that job? Talent level is through the roof, but that owner is god awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> We are delighted to announce that we have reached agreement with Schalke for the immediate transfer of Lewis Holtby.


Good!


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> How long have I had 'THE WRONG ONE' user title? :lol
> 
> I mean, I am outraged at all this jealousy! OUTRAGED!
> 
> Reading is going to be a struggle on Wednesday.





93.20 said:


> like about a week and a half at least


*^

Amazed it took this long for anyone to notice. Kiz probably only noticed it because I told him

:*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i didnt bring it up because i thought it was something everyone knew :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I noticed a couple of days ago but I didn't say anything because I thought it was Joel being "Ironic" but maybe I should of realised that Joel isn't one of those Tossers who get off on being "Ironic"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Spoiler: stop page stretching















Am I the only one who thinks this is hilariously sad? Saville is a vile cunt of a human being but I'm not really understanding why basing a song off of the theme tune to his show is in anyway glorifying the man or his actions. Also partial bias since I know 2 of the 3 lads involved in coming up with the chant and they're all sound lads with no agenda aside from crafting an original and tongue in cheek song.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Not surprising in the current culture we live in.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i found the ironic thing to he he hasn't done shit to fix anything 8*D. i mean, it's the song to his show. that has nothing to do with him as a person. if that was the case i could understand the point. the name fits the song, so what? im sure you'll find songs littered throughout history that are 10x worse than that.

our u/14's get to play barca's new generation of absolute monster freaks after winning the u/14 national title. that's pretty cool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> I noticed a couple of days ago but I didn't say anything because I thought it was Joel being "Ironic" but maybe I should of realised that Joel isn't one of those Tossers who get off on being "Ironic"


Well I'm definitely not ironic.

Damn you, Seabs. Don't make me say City will win the title, because you know that it will happen. YOU KNOW!

About the song, I don't think it's that bad. It's not like they are chanting Savile's name. World is too PC these days. Can't even kick a ball boy anymore.

:morgan


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The chant is hardly any worse then the Giggs chant of "He'll shag who he wants"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Good to see common sense is prevailing and people recognise the difference between a cheeky and humorous song and then something like Leeds fans singing 'he shags who he wants' in reference to Saville.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

People complain about fresh air now over here. I'd love to work at Ofcom to see all the tedious complaints they get.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

"Being offended on behalf of someone else" always gets me. Like I appreciate that we can accept certain things shouldn't be acceptable, but people who will actually go to great lengths to complain about something they see/hear on TV/radio respectively, whilst doing so 'on behalf of someone they expect would be directly offended' just creases me. Oh god there are enough oddjobs to make a career at Ofcom highly entertaining. Think of all the sad melons with nothing better to do than write down everything that offends their moral nature, like a less comical Ned Flanders.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> "Being offended on behalf of someone else" always gets me.


Spot on.

The best example I remember was on last year's X-Factor with one of their competitions. Their question was:

What is the missing word to complete the Rihanna song "Only Girl in the. . ."
A)Kitchen B)World C)?

There were something like 19 complaints from people claiming it was sexist to put kitchen in there.fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Nige™ said:


> Spot on.
> 
> The best example I remember was on last year's X-Factor with one of their competitions. Their question was:
> 
> What is the missing word to complete the Rihanna song "Only Girl in the. . ."
> A)Kitchen B)World C)?
> 
> There were something like 19 complaints from people claiming it was sexist to put kitchen in there.fpalm


X-factor viewers nuff said :torres


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

My sense of humour resembles that of Frankie Boyle, so you can only imagine the amount of shit I put up with when it comes to people being offended. I wrote this in a things that annoy you thread which sums up my thoughts on the easily offended.



Me said:


> People who are easily offended. I make sick jokes. If you happen to hear it, don't come up to me and say "you can't say that" because I'll tell you that you're wrong. I'm not going to go up to a person who's kid has just died and make a joke about it. I make sick jokes about a generic person/subject. I remember a Ricky Gervais stand-up where humour/jokes are used to determine how well you're going to get along with someone, which is something I tend to follow. If I make a joke and it's funny then I'd like people to laugh, if you're offended by it then don't bother approaching me as I'm not interested in talking to you and I won't be apologising.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> Yeah but unlike you i watch every game, i don't bandwagon like a little cunty child and i'm not a numpty unlike yourself.


I watch every game as well. Cry some more princess after being embarrassed by League 1 opposition. Continue to live the pipedream of Liverpool finishing top 4. Continuing harping on like a spoilt little brat when someone badmouths your precious Liverpool.

:lmao play the bandwagon card. You having nothing else to go on. Cry some more.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



sXe_Maverick said:


> I watch every game as well. Cry some more princess after being embarrassed by League 1 opposition. Continue to live the pipedream of Liverpool finishing top 4. Continuing harping on like a spoilt little brat when someone badmouths your precious Liverpool.
> 
> :lmao play the bandwagon card. You having nothing else to go on. Cry some more.


I can play the bandwagon card or i can play the 'you're a fucking moron who cannot read or comprehend a simple statement' card which is just as apt (but a little wordy).

No one has said we're going to get into the top 4. Absolutely no one so you can let go of that you muppet. All *anyone* has said is that we need to win our next lot of matches which are crucial if we are to have *a chance* of top 4.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We can play the bandwagon card because it fits you so perfectly.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> I can play the bandwagon card or i can play the 'you're a fucking moron who cannot read or comprehend a simple statement' card which is just as apt (but a little wordy).
> 
> No one has said we're going to get into the top 4. Absolutely no one so you can let go of that you muppet. All *anyone* has said is that we need to win our next lot of matches which are crucial if we are to have *a chance* of top 4.


Let the tears flow.

:lmao easily riled up. You won't win your next lot of matches, you'll be lucky to get 3 points from them all, and you have *zero* chance of top 4.

And, you lost to Oldham :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chelsea were lucky to draw with Brentford.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kenny the only team I "bandwagon" from my avatar is Barcelona.

Lucky, sure, mixed in with TORRES goatness. Fact is, we're still in, you got humbled by League 1.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

You didn't bandwagon PSG when they got rich a bought a ton of players? You didn't bandwagon the Bulls in the mid 90's when they won 6 titles? You didn't bandwagon the Crusaders when they won a record amount of Super Rugby titles? You didn't wagon the Patriots when they won a few titles with Brady? :lmao Utter bullshit. You used to support Brisbane in the AFL after they won 3 in a row, was even in an old sig but i guess because they're back to struggling again you dropped them like a bad habit? Face it, you're like a little kid who doesn't actually follow a team but just likes whoevers winning. Its fucking pathetic.

As far as Liverpool goes, yeah we won't win all our next lot of matches. It would be delusional to think we would but lucky to get 3 points? there's a difference between a bit of banter and being a dumbfuck for the sake of being a dumbfuck :kobe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> You didn't bandwagon PSG when they got rich a bought a ton of players? You didn't bandwagon the Bulls in the mid 90's when they won 6 titles? You didn't bandwagon the Crusaders when they won a record amount of Super Rugby titles? You didn't wagon the Patriots when they won a few titles with Brady? :lmao Utter bullshit. You used to support Brisbane in the AFL after they won 3 in a row, was even in an old sig but i guess because they're back to struggling again you dropped them like a bad habit? Face it, you're like a little kid who doesn't actually follow a team but just likes whoevers winning. Its fucking pathetic.
> 
> As far as Liverpool goes, yeah we won't win all our next lot of matches. It would be delusional to think we would but lucky to get 3 points? there's a difference between a bit of banter and being a dumbfuck for the sake of being a dumbfuck :kobe


If I dropped teams who didn't win you think I'd still be a Tigers supporter? :kobe3

PSG comes from an old PC game that you could play as them against Juventus. Was fond of fouling Inzaghi and getting 4 reds a game.

Crusaders I don't know how many more times I have to tell you that one, guess you're just caught up on the Waratahs being such failures that it pains you to see other peoples teams gain success. 96-19 

Patriots has already been explained. Keep up Sally.

Yes, lucky to get 3 points. Something you couldn't understand in that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Crusaders I don't know how many more times I have to tell you that one, guess you're just caught up on the Waratahs being such failures that it pains you to see other peoples teams gain success. 96-19


You don't seem to get the concept here. By referring to the team of the state you are in ie your local team as failures because we're yet to win a title and then in the same paragraph also talk about the Crusaders success you're essentially making my point for me. You have little to nothing to do with New Zealand, or Christchurch yet you support the team there as opposed to the team thats based in your home town.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Being a fan of a club usually comes from an emotional reaction to when they win, lose, draw, achieve cup/league successes. Throw in doing as much as you can to watch their games. There are other criteria others throw in but that comes down to fianance.

At the end of the day, playing a team on FIFA or FM doesn't correlate as supporting or following them. Otherwise I support and follow up to 30 different teams. Neither does reading scores on Livescore, and watching 5 minute clips on youtube.


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Southampton tomorrow for us, hope we don't make as much of a meal of it as we did back in August when RVP had to rescue the points.

With it being at Old Trafford I think it will be more comfortable 2-0.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hey Liverpool how in the fuck did you lose to Oldham in FA cup?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*












Figure4Leglock said:


> Hey Liverpool how in the fuck did you lose to Oldham in FA cup?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Example said:


> Southampton tomorrow for us, hope we don't make as much of a meal of it as we did back in August when RVP had to rescue the points.
> 
> With it being at Old Trafford I think it will be more comfortable 2-0.


I'd take that. 

Will be interesting to see our approach. Lallana on the bench and getting 20-30 minutes before the Wigan game would be good. I think we may be able to wrestle some control in midfield. Cork and Schniederlin have been immense especially Schniederlin. We have the weapons going forward not sure if we can hold up the other way even though we have tightened up considerably since the start of the season.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Beckham training with Arsenal. Get him to teach our boys how to cross - walcott, ox, all the full backs are awful.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> You don't seem to get the concept here. By referring to the team of the state you are in ie your local team as failures because we're yet to win a title and then in the same paragraph also talk about the Crusaders success you're essentially making my point for me. You have little to nothing to do with New Zealand, or Christchurch yet you support the team there as opposed to the team thats based in your home town.


No, title or no title, the Waratahs are unlikeable pieces of shit who play boring rugby. The Crusaders are entertaining, they play real rugby, and as such, provide great enjoyment through watching them. Winning a couple of titles is an added bonus. BTW, they haven't won a title since 2008, so it's not all roses following them.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Beckham training with Arsenal. Get him to teach our boys how to cross - walcott, ox, all the full backs are awful.


And free-kicks.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Podolski looks like an excited child


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Becks is still smokin'. 

I'd act the same as Podolski tbh.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*A Chelsea fan mocking a Liverpool fan about their FA Cup result is quite outstanding. At least Utd and City fans are in a position to mock. Unless then is sXe Maverick: Barcelona Fan or sXe Maverick: PSG Fan.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

at least becks didnt want to stand out with his fluro pink boots


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


>


:lmao :lmao bravo.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hart, Zabaleta (C), Garcia, Lescott, Clichy, Milner, Barry, Nasri, Aguero, Silva, Tevez

very dangerous game this


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Example said:


> Southampton tomorrow for us, hope we don't make as much of a meal of it as we did back in August when RVP had to rescue the points.
> 
> With it being at Old Trafford I think it will be more comfortable 2-0.



Any cleansheet would be nice but you can bet on Rickie Lambert scoring a header. Be intresting to see how fergie rotates in this game and the fulham one at the weekend.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> Hart, Zabaleta (C), Garcia, Lescott, Clichy, Milner, Barry, Nasri, Aguero, Silva, Tevez
> 
> very dangerous game this


:kobe

a team who have just lost to MK dons?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yeah, no need for humility here, Kiz. QPR are pathetic.

It's gonna be a hiding.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

away from home, vs a team that has caused us problems. remy is quick, and garcia and lescott aint. relegation scrap, 'arry, etc etc.

i don't think we'll lose, but it's still a danger game


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

QPR have named 2 keepers on the bench fpalm

city will walk this 4 or 5 nil


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> QPR have named 2 keepers on the bench fpalm
> 
> city will walk this 4 or 5 nil


:redknapp.

I'd love to see QPR put in a good performance but i'd say city 3-1.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

surely Villa aren't going to lose again tonight...


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cliffy Byro said:


> surely Villa aren't going to lose again tonight...


They lost to Bradford and Millwall what makes you think there going to beat Newcastle?


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> *QPR have named 2 keepers on the bench fpalm*
> 
> city will walk this 4 or 5 nil


WHAT? I cannot remember the last time I saw that happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

he's trying to tell the owners he wants more players

even after saying something along the lines of not throwing money at the squad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> he's trying to tell the owners he wants more players
> 
> even after saying something along the lines of not throwing money at the squad.



Classic :arry.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The week Manchester goes down.

Call me crazy I'm calling both Manchester don't WIN. I've got QPR & Southhampton pulling off upsets.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Villa 0-1 Newcastle.

Villa should just give up playing football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

based on his first 30 mins you'd never have guessed granero was starting for real madrid


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Newcastle playing some very good stuff. Worlds apart from the same side they were 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a goal from Cabaye.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> based on his first 30 mins you'd never have guessed granero was starting for real madrid


He wasn't. I mean he did start for them on occasion, but he was never a regular, never even close to being a regular starter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> He wasn't. I mean he did start for them on occasion, but he was never a regular, never even close to being a regular starter.


i never mentioned regular starter

the disparity in quality to have to play for madrid and dishing up what he has so far is the point


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Villa :wilkins.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Aston VilLOL
Paul LOLbert
ReLOLgation

:hesk2


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



MetalX said:


> The week Manchester goes down.
> 
> Call me crazy I'm calling both Manchester don't WIN. I've got QPR & Southhampton pulling off upsets.


You're crazy.

Tick-tock-clock for Lambert. They look like they've completely forgotten the basics of defending, nothing could be done about that second though. Peach.

*Horrific Josef Mengele reference from ROUSEY. My word. 

:wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

My God 2-0 is kind to Villa. They're all over the place.

They really can't play Bent and Benteke together.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

villa fans should be furious at lambert. his transfer policy was absolutely retarded

hey, we struggled last season. lets fill the side with kids and not improve where we need to. that should do it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> i never mentioned regular starter
> 
> the disparity in quality to have to play for madrid and dishing up what he has so far is the point


He was just a squad player though, it's not the same as being as a starter and the quality required isn't as high.

Madrid have had tons of those down the years. Ruben, Pavon, Balboa, Mejia, Faubert the famous Nunez. I mean even Gravesen was playing regularly for them at one stage.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lambert's done fine in signing Benteke and Vlaar. But they didn't strengthen the weakest position, the midfield. They've looked decent going forward but everything going backwards is just struggling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

cesar with a save so good hart applauds it. class


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> He was just a squad player though, it's not the same as being as a starter and the quality required isn't as high.
> 
> Madrid have had tons of those down the years. Ruben, Pavon, Balboa, Mejia, Faubert the famous Nunez. I mean even Gravesen was playing regularly for them at one stage.







DANISH VIKING


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That's fantastic ROUSEY.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I will not stand for the MAD DOG abuse


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I jizzed so much when Gravesen signed for Celtic, thought he would be a massive coup for us on the logic that if he was good enough to be signed for Real Madrid then he obviously is going to be excellent for us (me and about 99% of the Celtic fanbase all had that logic to be fair) he had 1 good game against Rangers but was more useless than a Dildo in a Nunnery in the other games he played


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Who is Robinho kidding there? Gravesen should have battered him for that stance alone.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Weak, weak penalty call. Benteke actually stood on him. Nothing but him falling over was going to happen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE DARK VILLA MAY YET RISE

I really want Lambert to do well. Admire his philosophy even if it isn't working.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Benteke really is disgusting.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

QPR fans singing that Hart has a dry scalp :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Looks like im going to have watched another Wigan match for Henriquez not to have come on :side:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lol, A.Villa has been shit for 3 years now. Every since O'Neill left! Worst owner ever why did he get rid of Martin. A top class manager, he made them top 5 team too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

uninspired, no creativity, way too slow. dire performance.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> lol, A.Villa has been shit for 3 years now. Every since O'Neill left! Worst owner ever why did he get rid of Martin. A top class manager, he made them top 5 team too.


Villa didn't get rid of him, MON Quit


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That was awesome from Taarabt. Deserved a goal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lerner pumped a lot of cash in to Villa. He wasn't seeing a return on the money he was pumping in so he wanted MON to sell to buy.

MON threw a tantrum and walked.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Haha well in 'Arry you wheelin' dealin' twat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:arry

What a man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

didnt deserve a thing after that pile of wank. just crap. milner and barry were nothing short of dreadful, nasri anonymous, and then when we got chances, we either snatched at them awfully or super julio came to the party.

at least garcia was alright at cb. about the only decent thing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kiz was right, DAT prediction i guess he really does know his team better than us united fans know city. I really thought they'd win by atleast 3.

Don't fuck up tomorrow now, none of this rotation crap.

:arry.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, no need for humility here, Kiz. QPR are pathetic.
> 
> It's gonna be a hiding.


:fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i thought we would win, but i didn't realise we were going to serve that up. 72% possession and we had about 2-3 actual chances.

didnt seem up for a bit of wind and rain.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well played Silent Alarm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

can see Southampton comfortably winning tomorrow night 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> can see Southampton comfortably winning tomorrow night 8*D


it only applies to opposition supporters. you've just given it the REVERSE KISS OF DEATH 

pls work


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No messing about with the team tomorrow please.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Love reading Kiz's posts after City matches. Class.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> it only applies to opposition supporters. you've just given it the REVERSE KISS OF DEATH
> 
> pls work


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










i appreciate the irony of this now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> lol, A.Villa has been shit for 3 years now. Every since O'Neill left! *Worst owner ever why did he get rid of Martin*. A top class manager, he made them top 5 team too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We'll miss you next season hesk when you permanently move to the other leagues thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> i appreciate the irony of this now


That's the kind of thing you see in FIFA career mode when you let the assistant manager choose the team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


> We'll miss you next season hesk when you permanently move to the other leagues thread.


Just rename the thread Prem, Cups & Villa discussion. In fact add Blackburn on the end of that so Nige can come back in too. :arry


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*City :hayden3

Obviously returning the gift from last season. Don't worry I'm sure we'll at least make it competitive again as appreciation. 

Villa penalty looked a terrible dive too. Seen Villa fans excusing it because Rodriguez dived against them. Someone should tell Lerner that he'll lose a heck of a load more money if they go down. Worth investing money in some actual to stay up. Can see them struggling to come back up with that squad if they do go down.*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can't keep dropping points after United do. Getting nowhere.

Was a must win tonight :/ 

ANYWAYS, CAPTION COMPETITION FOLKS!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That second half gave me a serious illness.

Moussa "Jermaine Jenas" Sissoko is a beast, unreal in the first half. Great assist too. Finally a win though :yes


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well done QPR (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Can't keep dropping points after United do. Getting nowhere.
> 
> Was a must win tonight :/
> 
> ANYWAYS, CAPTION COMPETITION FOLKS!


with mario away, the boys will play


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


Julio to Roberto: Alright then so it's agreed 180k a week and a kiss that's triffico


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So if United tie or lose I was right with my prediction.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



MetalX said:


> So if United tie or lose I was right with my prediction.


Hope you're right


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Would like to see us try something different tomorrow. Our wingers are dreadful and guys like Anderson are in form, Rooney has two in his last two starts and is going to come back in eventually anyways, while Welbeck has been probably our best attacking player in the last two league games.

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Anderson Carrick Cleverley 

Rooney

Welbeck RVP​
Like the look of that. If we're struggling we have plenty of alternatives on the bench in Hernandez, Kagawa, Nani etc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Julio to Roberto: Alright then so it's agreed 180k a week and a kiss that's triffico


what bobby doesn't know is julio really has eyes for platty


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why Welbeck? I'm not a Man U fan but Hernandez seems so much better when he plays.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Keeping this at the ready for when shit hits the fan tommorow/ for the rest of the season


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Should be a fantastic game. Both teams scored 5 in their last league game and are desperate for a win to keep pace with Spurs.

Defeat, coupled with City away to follow, will blow up our top 4 hopes.










#EmergencyLoan.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Naturally I'd expect us to hammer Reading. However, given their recent bravery, and our shitness, it could be very tight. Possible 2-1 scoreline here.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chelsea have had a 3.5 million pound bid for Jack Butland accpeted according to ESPN. Seems a waste really. Can't see Cech get dropped or retiring for the next few years, and when he does Courtois will be next in line if he stays.

EDIT; might wanna move this to Transfer thread, woops


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> Why Welbeck? I'm not a Man U fan but Hernandez seems so much better when he plays.


Welbeck offers something different. Hernandez and RVP have been linking up perfectly when I have seen United play, but Welbeck's workrate and pressing play is fantastic. Doesn't make sense to play him with Rooney however, if Irish Jet's lineup ever did come to fruitition. Welbeck's finishing is dire, but a poor performance by Rooney is far worse than anything Welbeck could probably muster.

I don't see Southampton getting anything at United either. A goal or two, sure. But there will be more motivation and fire after City dropped points.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> Why Welbeck? I'm not a Man U fan but Hernandez seems so much better when he plays.


Welbeck is a better all round player than Hernandez, we play with much more fluidity with him in the team. He links up the play superbly and improves the players around him, he’s versatile as well, can move around, whereas you know what you’re getting from Chicharito. Also Hernandez just played 90 minutes on Saturday and is the best impact sub around anyways. (Umad edin?) 

I was pretty pissed when Welbeck started over Hernandez against Liverpool, as Hernandez was in form, but Welbeck was excellent in that game and against Spurs. 



Desecrated said:


> Welbeck offers something different. Hernandez and RVP have been linking up perfectly when I have seen United play, but Welbeck's workrate and pressing play is fantastic. Doesn't make sense to play him with Rooney however, if Irish Jet's lineup ever did come to fruitition. Welbeck's finishing is dire, but a poor performance by Rooney is far worse than anything Welbeck could probably muster.
> 
> I don't see Southampton getting anything at United either. A goal or two, sure. But there will be more motivation and fire after City dropped points.


It really is fantastic, he gets more tackles/interceptions than any striker I can remember. He was giving Liverpool nightmares with his closing down.

I don’t know what’s wrong with playing him with Rooney. That was our first choice pairing last season and done pretty well. You have RVP who can always make up for one or the other. I think Rooney looked very sharp in the second half of the Fulham game, we’re obviously going to start trying to play him into form, we need to get him in form. Kagawa could play instead, but I think he’s very much on the brink of becoming a fringe in the way Nani/Valencia have unless he makes an impact soon.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Boruc
Clyne. Forren. Yoshida. Shaw
Cork. Schniederlin
Puncheon. Ramirez. ????
Lambert


Rumor has it a surprise selection will play on the left. Said to be a player out in the cold. Please don't be De Ridder.

Tip: Man United 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Welbeck and Rooney did play well last year, but with some slight changes to Rooney's game to accompany RVP, it should be a last resort. They work with every other striker better than they work with themselves. And thats credit to them. Hernandez/Welbeck against West Ham, from what I saw, was very promising. Frightening pace, Hernandez making good runs and Welbeck everywhere. Hernandez & RVP just ran Wigan down, RVP and Welbeck played very well against Liverpool.

Rooney & RVP is a very logical first choice, and its worked for United earlier in the season, and Hernandez & Rooney were terrific about two years ago. Not sure whats happened since then. But I'm sure they could re-find that fire with Hernandez back in fitness and form.

I'd say if people wanted Rooney & Welbeck on the same field, it should go like.

RVP
Welbeck - Rooney - Young/Valencia.

Welbeck back tracking would help Evra tremendously when hes exposed. Every time I've seen Young play for them, hes worked very hard, tries to cover every inch of grass. That being said, Welbeck and Young would render Rooney slightly useless. Could just throw Kagawa in the hole, he'd be more attacking. Many options in United's attack, great fun to watch when it works.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I prefer welbecks over all contribution and workrate but hernandez poaching ability is priceless in alot of games but saying that welbeck will be mostly likely deployed on the left or right tonight and fergie could easily put rooney on the bench and start chicho/rvp.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Giroud and Beckham both training at Arsenal, I bet the ladies working at Arsenal needed a mop. That is until Gervinho appears...*

Also Lehmann is back:mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hoping Kagawa starts tonight, as he didnt start on saturday


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This is why you play for Arsenal !!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Apparently, the team is Reina, Wisdom, Carragher, Agger, Johnson, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Sturridge, Suarez, Downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:hendo


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

HENDO > ALLEN

would like to see the bench


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC subs: Jones, Enrique, Skrtel, Shelvey, Allen, Borini and Sterling


I wonder what the story with Skrtel is, poor form or fallen out with Rodgers? Worried about :carra and :theo

Gonna have to play a deep line and catch them on the break :sturridge we'll probably have to surrender most of the possession so no Death By Football tonight.



> Kenneth Dalglish ‏@kennethdalglish
> Fancy LFC to pick up points in the next two games.





> Christopher Hughes ‏@crisy7588
> “@kennethdalglish: Fancy LFC to pick up points in the next two games.” Unlike last year... U fancy Carroll 1st goal? #QueenKenny





> Kenneth Dalglish ‏@kennethdalglish
> @crisy7588 arsenal 0 Liverpool 2 last year


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ENRIQUE glad to see him back


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Anderson, Welbeck, Rooney, Kagawa, RVP.
> Subs; Lindegaard, Rafael, Ferdinand, Valencia, Nani, Cleverley, Buttner



good to see :kagawa and Anderson starting, and rafael getting a rest


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Since signing that contract how many times has Walcott started upfront? I see he's back on the right today?


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Torres starts fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Other than no Rafa and playing musical chairs with Jones again, it's a very good team. Very attacking, almost worryingly so, Southampton will probably score, we should score a lot more. As we do. Delighted to see dat Ando love. Please don't get injured.

Rooney better perform. Kagawa too, he could make that position his own.


----------



## CGS

Cookie Monster said:


> Since signing that contract how many times has Walcott started upfront? I see he's back on the right today?


Seems like he got shifted right back onto the wing as soon as he signed :wenger


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Shame Enrique isn't quite ready to start, huge game for Wisdom against Arsenal's skillful front line.

It's also a shame Madrid/ Barca kicks off at 8, going to have to download it after the fact and hope that the commentators in the Arsenal/ Liverpool game don't decide to give us score updates.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I thinks it's because,Giroud has played evey well lately.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*AC Milan News ‏@Milanello
Berlusconi: "I bought Balotelli because he scored two goals against Germany during the Euros."*

HAHA:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Jelavic dropped tonight, big call by ginger bollocks even though he isn't on form.

The Belgian Ronaldo is fit and starts :hb


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hernandez suffered hip injury during training...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Strong Spurs line up. Would love it if Holtby could do a Dembele and come off the bench on his debut and score a goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Our line-up is too attacking, Southampton will stroll through our midfield. We'll drop points because of it. 1-1 I'm going for.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

suarezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

oh dear sweet jesus that arsenal defending


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sagna with the most pathetic "slip" I've ever seen, followed by the most pathetic attempted clearance I've ever seen by Vermaelen


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm getting sick and tired of this defending. 
How did Walcott not score or set Giroud up?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

what a pass by suarez


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lloris with a spack attack. Excpect to see that from Bunn, not the gangly Frenchman.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Bound to happen with the amount of punches he actually makes. Should have caught it really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Mirallas is so exciting to watch :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:kenny


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao

Sounds like a :carrick backpass special from the sounds of it. :yaya


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

oh yes


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Our line-up is too attacking, Southampton will stroll through our midfield. We'll drop points because of it. 1-1 I'm going for.


Oh look.

Pack of retards are obviously going to fuck this chance up. Fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sounds like a :carrick backpass special from the sounds of it. :yaya


dont know what carrick was thinking, de gea should have come out more assertively as well




oh and ROONEY


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can't believe we haven't scored yet considering how dangerous it looks every time we attack


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> de gea should have come out more assertively as well


Sigging this, might never see the likes of it again


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Arsenal's defending has so far been comical


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Sigging this, might never see the likes of it again


what, de gea making a mistake? :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Good save from froggy, we're playing well for once.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

BAINES WITH A WORLDY


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> what, de gea making a mistake? :side:


No, I was thinking that it's rare for him to leave his line.

EDIT_ WESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*






:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Was always coming. When you have a footballer as bad on the ball as Parker in midfield you're always going to get overrun. Norwich have been superb. I can't see us winning this game. I'd take a draw though, how pathetic is that :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Oh fuck, Game over fat Santos is coming on.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was always coming. When you have a footballer as bad on the ball as Parker in midfield you're always going to get overrun. Norwich have been superb. I can't see us winning this game. I'd take a draw though, how pathetic is that :lol


Can't blame that all on him, Snoddy's ball should have been dealt with by one of the centre backs or even the keeper.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Can't blame that all on him, Snoddy's ball should have been dealt with by one of the centre backs or even the keeper.


We've missed Sandro so badly in the middle. Gets the ball and plays it. Parker seems to take an age to pass or do a fucking pirouette on the ball or something, it's shocking to see. It's poor when you have a midfield two consisting of someone who doesn't pass well and someone who can't pass.

I'd get Holtby on as soon as possible at this rate and put him on for Parker and drop Dembele back a bit. It does look like our usual end of January drop of form is coming though as it does every year. Which I do put down to lack of rotation.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ROOOOOOOOONEY


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Bunn with a very important save, showing De Gea how not to parry the ball back into the path of a striker 

I'm sure those words will come back to haunt me later.


----------



## kimino

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Damn Kagawa is playing really good today


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Baines makes it 2-0 with his second goal of the game, this one coming from the penalty spot.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The defending so far has been very good :carra Arsenal's defending is hilarious at times though. Bit of a concern the amount of time Suarez is spending near the leftback position and Reina has probably had more touches of the ball Sturridge but overall everything is going according to plan.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

should be 3 or 4-0 imo. were dominating them just not taking the chances (what a surprise)


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Bunn, Tettey and Snodgrass all had really good halves. Fatty Holt and little Wes look very motivated, suppose the proposed new striker signings are putting the shits up them. Same goes for Bunn who now has some real competition in Camp.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sagna has to go. He offers absolutely nothing going forward. This team has no idea how to combat a team who comes with a specific shape and Wenger has no idea how to change things. Can't wait for this season to finish. We won't get top 4. Everton deserves it!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Good first half but we've had enough chances to be at least 0-2 up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

fucking rooney.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We need to find the next Sol Campbell before the end of tomorrow, if Wenger can't properly organise a defensive unit then we need to sign a player who can. Won't happen though, obviously.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So I've got Michu, Fletcher, Sturridge & Ba (Thanks for dropping him you fat useless bald headed Spanish fuck) in my FF team and yet all 3 of my goals have come from defenders 

As I said earlier Arsenal's defence has been hilariously bad, Mertasacker is having a mare, Sagna who I think has been shit all season is just as bad, Suarez has been immense however going forward and doing a wee bit of defending as well


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Mata's finishing :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Apart from the first 3 minutes a fairly good 1st half, :kagawa has been playing well, nice through ball assist for rooney's 1st goal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

all i need now is a goal by tottenham (and every other result stays the same winners) and i win $140.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Muddy arse Parker looks like he's playing without studs. He loves sliding in and falling on the floor.

*KENNY*, I won't begrudge you that goal if we score two more. That's not going to happen though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just seen the Southampton goal. Yeah, it's a poor backpass but De Gea is such a wimp. You're a goalkeeper, put your fucking boot through the ball. I don't even know what he was attempting.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I see that the De Gea hatred is spreading :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

2-1 down despite being shocking. Can only get better in the second half. Our left hand side is terrible. Why on earth Fox started is beyond me. Must be saving Shaw for Wigan. But there is time to bring Shaw on, Lallana on the bench for a cameo, still well and truly in this match.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I see that the De Gea hatred is spreading :lmao


He's great at shot stopping and he's young so he will improve but Christ, he needs to man up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Andre Santos

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

HENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shepard

:hendo :hendo :hendo .


NEXT ENGLANDS LION


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:hendo3 :hendo3 :hendo3

:hendo3 = :messi


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Andre Santos easily out muscled but Mr Muscle himself Jordan Henderson

:hendo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

good looks AND all talent

:hendo


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> He's great at shot stopping and he's young so he will improve but Christ, he needs to man up.


I know that he needs to man up, been saying it for ages. Fergie should have that pencil necked geek training with The Roid :rock


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

hey joel, thats why i love HENDO.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Henderson going all Messi on us. Piss off you ******* wankers!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lallana on yay, Pumcheon and Ramirez off boo


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

oh ffs


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

GIROUD!!! i'm still pissed, this is not good enough.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

fuck off. way to ruin my morning


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:kenny


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> GIROUD!!! i'm still pissed, this is not good enough.


How about now?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



King Kenny said:


> hey joel, thats why i love HENDO.


This is why we love Lolerpool :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Spurs always make me laugh :lol :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Walcott HAHAHAHHA


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Pretty entertaining game between Liverpool/Arsenal, even if the defense has been utter trash at times. How old is Walcott again? 25? 26?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> This is why we love Lolerpool :lol


i wouldnt speak so soon


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The fuck is happening at Emirates?

I just want to see L'pool win this one :downing


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



CNew2 said:


> Pretty entertaining game between Liverpool/Arsenal, even if the defense has been utter trash at times. How old is Walcott again? 25? 26?


Just 23, turns 24 in March.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I've heard his name for what seems like years, but I guess he was like Sterling, came up and was on the scene as a teenager. Speaking of Sterling, he looks so out of place to me, at times, even though I enjoy watching him play. He looks like he belongs on a pee-wee soccer team, so small.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lol, Ronaldo just had the worst miss ever


----------



## CGS

Liverpool throwing away a 2 goal lead? sounds about right :downing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Holtby has been on for 5 minutes and has already been our best player fpalm


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

LAMPS. 

He just scores.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck me, what a goal from Bale 1-1


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE LEGEND


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Carrick is having a fucking mare.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We are dominating, so cue United goal on the counter


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We have shit full backs (defensively) so it's no wonder that Bale always plays so well against us. The only one that could handle him was Drury and he's gone now. 

Typical Hughton tactics, nick a lead and drop deeper and deeper before conceeding. Why not just continue like we did in the first half? He's a good motivator and organiser but his tactical nouse is seriously lacking.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Spuds are going to win , they are all over Norwich


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This is complete fucking shambles. Southampton have just dominated this second half.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Irish Jet said:


> This is complete fucking shambles. Southampton have just dominated this second half.


Expected this to happen at some stage. Morgan and Jack have to be one of the best centre pairings in the division. Just need that goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

DE GEA great save


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Andre Santos needs to be released. fpalm


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Andre Santos has got to be one of the worst players I have ever seen, especially after this god-awful performance tonight.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

damn a draw. woukld have taken that before the game but we should have never let that 2-0 lead slip. we sat back.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Omg Santos is horrendous


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Starting to pull away from fourth a little now. Nice.

After posting this, Le Fondre will probably come and score two now :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think I'm more angrier after this result than I was after the Oldham game, and I was fairly fucking pissed off after that Oldham game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Everton 2 - 1 Baggies :hb

Redshite and Arsenal drawing is perfect for us, Spurs drawing also is okay but would have preffered the Norwich win.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

1-1 FT.

Considering our first half, I'll take that. We were poor up until Holtby came on really and he really looked quality. Some passes we have been missing since Modric/VDV have left. Cracking goal from Bale. Sigurdsson was very unlucky not to win us all three points but Bunn made a superb save. We are fourth for now but gaps are closing and West Brom away at the weekend is a massive game. One thing though, Holtby needs to start.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:$


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well done Mark Bunn. I've given him plenty of stick on here but he was easily motm tonight, we would have lost without him.

It really pisses me off when Hughton has us sit on a one goal lead, we're not good enough to do that all of the time. Our success last season was based on attacking, as proven by our first half performance tonight. Why rely on defending when we conceed goals for fun?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Well done Mark Bunn. I've given him plenty of stick on here but he was easily motm tonight, we would have lost without him.
> 
> It really pisses me off when Hughton has us sit on a one goal lead, we're not good enough to do that all of the time. Our success last season was based on attacking, as proven by our first half performance tonight. Why rely on defending when we conceed goals for fun?


It's the same with Rodgers, he was sitting on a 1-0 lead too.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We deserve something for this second half come on Saints


----------



## CGS

Fuck man typical Liverpool always dropping points. Pissed off a bit but not as Pissed off as I was against Oldham. Stupid points to drop but I would have taken at least a draw before the game anyway


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> Starting to pull away from fourth a little now. Nice.
> 
> After posting this, Le Fondre will probably come and score two now :side:


Please be THE WRONG ONE today, Joel. PLEASE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> Starting to pull away from fourth a little now. Nice.
> 
> After posting this, Le Fondre will probably come and score two now :side:


1-2..

Le Fondre.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We have 11 players in our half and we're kicking it long.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hope Akpan is the most useless bellend in the world.

I fucking hate the lad. How he is a premiership footballer I'll never fucking know.


----------



## CGS

Cookie Monster said:


> 1-2..
> 
> Le Fondre.


The right one on track as always :jordan2


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a ******* boring side Liverpool are. Playing like a bottom feeder club in the 2nd half. How the referee only counted 4 extra minutes is beyond my comprehension. 

We should have won this game. Convincingly as well but for our defenders whose amount of cock-ups is outrageously high.

Wilshere was, again, bossing midfield. What a player.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Come on!!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

united storming away with the title


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

phew, fuckin hell, that was nervy at the end.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE RIGHT ONE :sad:


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What The Fuck?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE RIGHT ONE :hb


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Unbelievable !!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Typical Chelsea, what a surprise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> Starting to pull away from fourth a little now. Nice.
> 
> After posting this, Le Fondre will probably come and score two now :side:


THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT POST 

ALL HAIL THE RIGHT ONE

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> Hope Akpan is the most useless bellend in the world.
> 
> I fucking hate the lad. How he is a premiership footballer I'll never fucking know.


loooooooooooool


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

THE RIGHT ONE


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck off Reading :hesk3


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just end this thing already


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Dominated the second half, deserved a point but oh well United at Old Trafford doesn't define our season. Big game with Wigan on Saturday.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> Starting to pull away from fourth a little now. Nice.
> 
> After posting this, Le Fondre will probably come and score two now :side:


:torres :terry


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

How many goals until Frank 'The Legend' Lampard breaks DAT record?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lol I ain't even surprised........................:bron2


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Seriously Joel, how the hell did you call that?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Chelsea just keeps outdoing their level of horribleness, week after week


----------



## Schultz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Saints are coming on leaps and bounds, I'm not annoyed we didn't get a point. United are one of the best teams in the world, and we bossed them about the entire game, but of course a point/win would have been nice. Great performance. COYR's


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

GOAT POST JOEL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> loooooooooooool


I'm talking from personal experience. He lived 5 minutes away from me in Liverpool.

The lad is a grade a bellend who wasn't good enough for Everton and was a thug at best for Crawly.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

THE RIGHT ONE, not just a catchy nickname.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> Seriously Joel, how the hell did you call that?


Cause I'm THE RIGHT ONE. I'm a real life Final Destination lead actor with all this premunition bullshit stuff.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> 26 - Lewis Holtby had more touches (26) in 19 minutes vs Norwich than Jermain Defoe (25) did in the whole match. Involved.


Get that striker in Daniel.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Where are those cunts who were defending the useless sack of shit Benitez a few weeks ago?


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Joel should just change his name to THE RIGHT ONE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

how can you blame benitez for that? seriously :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Giroud at the end  abysmal first half performance, second goal gave us the real kick up the arse that we needed, good watch though.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



King Kenny said:


> how can you blame benitez for that? seriously :lmao


Draw Reading
Draw Brentford
Draw Swansea (knocked out of cup)
Win Arsenal
Draw Southampton
Win Stoke
Loss Swansea
Win Southampton (Cup)
Loss QPR 

That's called a trend. And it goes back further than that.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The fuck just happened? I'm not watching our game, just saw the results on TV. #RafaOUT! This is disgusting to say the least!

Joel, change your usertitle ASAP.

GOAT goal by Bale, btw.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Everton will be the happiest of all teams contesting fourth after tonight. I'm glad we ended up getting the draw. We didn't lose any ground on Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool didn't gain any ground on us, just Everton now right in there. Only thing stopping me from thinking Everton will be challenging through out is the fact they travel to Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs, Man Utd etc. I believe?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Turnlol, shite defending, and Ba should've started. That is all.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What a ******* boring side Liverpool are. Playing like a bottom feeder club in the 2nd half. How the referee only counted 4 extra minutes is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> We should have won this game. Convincingly as well but for our defenders whose amount of cock-ups is outrageously high.
> 
> Wilshere was, again, bossing midfield. What a player.


:lmao

You didn't deserve to win the game. Convincingly? You may have had more possession but you did shit all with it apart from the two quick goals. We created the better chances overall tbh. 

I didn't expect too much from this game but i'm pissed off considering we were two up. Rodgers showing his inexperience and sitting back every time we were in front. Very pleased with Gerrard/Hendo/Downing/Suarez/Sturridge. Don't know what Reina was thinking for the second goal, should have stopped it. 

Not looking forward to the match with City.



Joel said:


> THE RIGHT ONE :sad:


It's time to change your title at the top of your avatar now. You are THE RIGHT ONE!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


>


That's two years on the spin Bale's scored a goal driving from his own half away at Norwich. Impressive.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That's probably the worst we've played in a couple of years. Just horrendous. The only one who played well was Kagawa really. The rest were really shocking, special mentions for Smalling and Anderson.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

WHy does Rafa keep starting with fucking torres despite week after week he's doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


>


What a goal. Runs it from half way. Impressive.


Did anyone see Giroud's dive? :lol Imagine if that was Suarez.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> That's probably the worst we've played in a couple of years. Just horrendous. The only one who played well was Kagawa really. The rest were really shocking, special mentions for Smalling and Anderson.


I think that under sells us a lot. We have bossed many top teams this season at various stages, can't be a coincidence when it happens frequently. United need to fix that centre of the park. Schniederlin took control in the second half.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> WHy does Rafa keep starting with fucking torres despite week after week he's doing absolutely nothing.


didnt he set up the goal for mata? :troll


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> WHy does Rafa keep starting with fucking torres despite week after week he's doing absolutely nothing.


I thought Torres was quite serviceable today. He had the assist for the first goal and could have got one himself if Oscar was more composed. The problem was that he wasn't subbed in the 70th minute for Ba, who can hold up play and would be less tired out there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Destiny said:


> What a goal. Runs it from half way. Impressive.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see Giroud's dive? :lol Imagine if that was Suarez.


Giroud's dive was horrible. If it were Suarez stringer would probaly come back and make an appearance.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



R.Scorpio said:


> I think that under sells us a lot. We have bossed many top teams this season at various stages, can't be a coincidence when it happens frequently. United need to fix that centre of the park. Schniederlin took control in the second half.


You pressed us, any team that does that will cause us problems. That doesn't explain the ineptitude of Smalling and co. though. We were fucking terrible. Still good to be where we are in the league all the same.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

When was the last EPL game he scored?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

reading, the comeback KINGS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Posterizer said:


> When was the last EPL game he scored?


Torres?

8-0 Aston Villa before Christmas.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hey Chelsea fans, two goals up and then conceding two...










... although it was Arsenal and not Reading.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Le Fondre, the new deadliest super sub in the league.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Okay. What the fuck. What the actual fuck. Lets analyse this situation.

So the board sacks Di Matteo, the man who won the champions league and FA Cup. Sound harsh? He got sacked for losing about 3 FUCKING GAMES. But its okay, we'll bring in the fat spanish cunt. He'll make us world beaters right? RIGHT? WRONG!

Di Matteo lost to Man United under dodgy circumstances, then lost to WBA away while they were on form, and the Italian powerhouse Juventus. This is ignoring the fact that against Juventus we had to play a false number 9 (don't start about that ladyboytwat) So Robbie gets sacked for that. We were just 4 points of the top. Rafa comes in, we lose to WEST HAM, QPR AND SWANSEA at home, and draw against shit like Reading and Brentford. But now the board decide to stick by their man? They're stubborn pricks who are probably afraid to admit they are wrong. They'll get into the top 4 and say "ultimately we made the right decision." BULL FUCKING SHIT. And the tactics and substitutions are stupid. Camp at the back at Stamford Bridge and you are getting at least a point. Tactical Genius my left testicle. And the substitutions?? GOD. 80th minute?? I'll make changes now. Ivanovic of for Azpilicueta, that'll work right?? Oh wait. LOL <insertPiqueLOLface>

Fuck this shit.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Destiny said:


> :lmao
> 
> You didn't deserve to win the game. Convincingly? You may have had more possession but you did shit all with it apart from the two quick goals. We created the better chances overall tbh.
> 
> I didn't expect too much from this game but i'm pissed off considering we were two up. Rodgers showing his inexperience and sitting back every time we were in front. Very pleased with Gerrard/Hendo/Downing/Suarez/Sturridge. Don't know what Reina was thinking for the second goal, should have stopped it.
> 
> Not looking forward to the match with City.
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to change your title at the top of your avatar now. You are THE RIGHT ONE!


Don't think there's anything Reina could have done tbh.



Posterizer said:


> WHy does Rafa keep starting with fucking torres despite week after week he's doing absolutely nothing.


Abrahimovich.

God I wish the teams below us close the gap quickly. Can't wait to see Benitez ousted out! Terrible run, terrible manager.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Viva La Rafalution!


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Garrido is so shit at one on one's, if that was Adam Drury he would have been shown on the outside and the ball would have been blocked out for a corner. We should bring legend back. Javier has a classy left peg but he can't defend for shit. Tettey should have took one for the team to be fair. Don't let Bale run into space unchallenged fpalm


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Okay. What the fuck. What the actual fuck. Lets analyse this situation.
> 
> So the board sacks Di Matteo, the man who won the champions league and FA Cup. Sound harsh? He got sacked for losing about 3 FUCKING GAMES. But its okay, we'll bring in the fat spanish cunt. He'll make us world beaters right? RIGHT? WRONG!
> 
> Di Matteo lost to Man United under dodgy circumstances, then lost to WBA away while they were on form, and the Italian powerhouse Juventus. This is ignoring the fact that against Juventus we had to play a false number 9 (don't start about that ladyboytwat) So Robbie gets sacked for that. We were just 4 points of the top. Rafa comes in, we lose to WEST HAM, QPR AND SWANSEA at home, and draw against shit like Reading and Brentford. But now the board decide to stick by their man? They're stubborn pricks who are probably afraid to admit they are wrong. They'll get into the top 4 and say "ultimately we made the right decision." BULL FUCKING SHIT. And the tactics and substitutions are stupid. Camp at the back at Stamford Bridge and you are getting at least a point. Tactical Genius my left testicle. And the substitutions?? GOD. 80th minute?? I'll make changes now. Ivanovic of for Azpilicueta, that'll work right?? Oh wait. LOL <insertPiqueLOLface>
> 
> Fuck this shit.


Change your avatar first, bro. You're supporting the fat Spanish cunt.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That rant loses some steam when you have that avy & sig, does it not?

Either way, not too many teams looked impressive today, from what I saw anyways. Southampton probably deserved a draw for the way they played in the 2nd half, but what can you do? The entire Chelsea organization is just...out of it, that's all you can really say.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Joel being THE RIGHT ONE is the best thing to happen tonight by far :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Originally it was a tongue in cheek joke and stuff... now... i don't even know anymore


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Abk™ said:


> Don't think there's anything Reina could have done tbh.


He just stood there though. Should have stuck his foot out to be honest. There was no reaction from him at all.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



CNew2 said:


> That rant loses some steam when you have that avy & sig, does it not?
> 
> Either way, not too many teams looked impressive today, from what I saw anyways. Southampton probably deserved a draw for the way they played in the 2nd half, but what can you do? *The entire Chelsea organization is just...out of it, that's all you can really say*.


You don't say?

Sack Roberto Di Matteo who did so much right... we know what happened. Not to mention the love affair with Torres, and not giving Lampard a new contract. The there was the sacking of Ancelotti and Wilkins a few years ago as well which was completely wrong. Theres tons more, I just can't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

we just need some goddamn stability


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> we just need some goddamn stability


There's no stability when Roman is around.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Honestly, there was no point in sacking Di Matteo. None.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

11 Chelsea
10 West Ham
9 Swansea
8
7
6
5 West Brom
4 Liverpool
3 Tottenham, Stoke, Sunderland, Reading
2 Manchester United
1
0
-1 Manchester City
-2 Everton
-3 Norwich, Southampton
-4
-5
-6 Fulham, Aston Villa, QPR
-7 Wigan
-8
-9
-10
-11
-12 Arsenal
-13
-14
-15
-16
-17
-18
-19 Newcastle


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Originally it was a tongue in cheek joke and stuff... now... i don't even know anymore


There comes a time when the sacrifice must be made. I had a Torres avi once upon a time.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

SAF tells BBC: "Southampton, in the second half, were the best team to have played here this season."

If we equalized wonder if he would have said that


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

apparently guus might return to save us

oh please god end this nightmare


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

This is turning out to be the year that Abramovich's cuntiness comes back to bite him in the ass and :rvp getting to say 'I told ya so!' to Arsenlol. Unless Citeh somehow gets BRAVE and closes the gap or United gonna United again. :fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

if hazard is suspended USE marin in his place, bertrand is good as a left back...


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



R.Scorpio said:


> SAF tells BBC: "Southampton, in the second half, were the best team to have played here this season."
> 
> If we equalized wonder if he would have said that


It depends really. He's usually full of praise when we valiantly lose to them, but I remember him having an absolute fit when we beat them 2-0 in 2005. He wouldn't talk to the press and treated the Radio Norfolk staff like twats. However, he was far more gracious in defeat earlier on this season when we won 1-0.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

marin is meh, its moses we're missing


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hey, 'Pool fans, it'll be February and you still won't have beaten a team in the top 10. Just thought I'd let you know.

:fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hey, 'Pool fans, it'll be February and you still won't have beaten a team in the top 10. Just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> :fergie


It's all apart of the bigger picture. Wouldnt expect a Manc to understand :heyman


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Saw this on twitter, the indian Frank Lampard! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> 59-points from 24 games for Man Utd. The greatest ever points total from that amount of games in their 134-year history. #mufc #stat


bama


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hey, 'Pool fans, it'll be February and you still won't have beaten a team in the top 10. Just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> :fergie


Don't worry. We'll beat City for you guys.

:brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Saw this on twitter, the indian Frank Lampard! :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> It depends really. He's usually full of praise when we valiantly lose to them, *but I remember him having an absolute fit when we beat them 2-0 in 2005. He wouldn't talk to the press and treated the Radio Norfolk staff like twats*. However, he was far more gracious in defeat earlier on this season when we won 1-0.




























:fergie


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck, I know that I slag off De Gea a lot, but he's immense compared to Szcesny. What an utter clown. Every time I see him play he's missing crosses and doing David James esque run outs. Legit mong. Arsenal need a quality keeper badly.

...and :lmao at Reina's attempt to save Arsenal's second.



united_07 said:


> :fergie


You're on form tonight :lmao Might just have to change your rating from "just about tolerable" to good


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Fuck, I know that I slag off De Gea a lot, but he's immense compared to Szcesny. What an utter clown. Every time I see him play he's missing crosses and doing David James esque run outs. Legit mong. Arsenal need a quality keeper badly.


And to think :wenger had a chance to sign Lloris.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> bama


:fergie :kobe3 :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> You're on form tonight :lmao Might just have to change your rating from "just about tolerable" to good












:hesk2


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> And to think :wenger had a chance to sign Lloris.


How much did Spurs buy him for, £7 million? If so that's an absolute bargain and a massive failure on Wenger's part.

Regarding Szcesny, does anybody remember when Stringer acted as if he was the second coming of Seaman? :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> How much did Spurs buy him for, £7 million? If so that's an absolute bargaina and a massive failure on Wenger's part.
> 
> Regarding Szcesny, does anybody remember when Stringer acted as if he was the second coming of Seaman? :lmao


Yes, oh yes. classic stringer...


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Surprised Stringer didn't show up today. Something serious must have happened. Guy would never pass up the chance to have a go at Liverpool :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Arsenal did not win, so he won't show up.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Regarding Szcesny, does anybody remember when Stringer acted as if he was *the second coming of Seaman?* :lmao


I see what you did there :hesk2

Anyway the league tables haven't been updated yet but when they are I think the WF Fantasy Football League is finally going to have a new leader.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gareth 'Ronaldo' Bale :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Scrappy win but a win :rooney, Also have to give saints their props great performance from them.

rafa and chelsea :torres :torres


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

My 2-1 almost worked, but then Turnbull had to Turnbull enaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I was so happy after Hendo's goal but Walcott happened

Why can't we have nice things?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hey, 'Pool fans, it'll be February and you still won't have beaten a team in the top 10. Just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> :fergie


The most frustrating part is that we've been so close to winning so many games against top sides this season. We were a goal up twice against City before gifting them the equalisers, we were close in the first United game, today 2-0 up vs Arsenal, had a goal incorrectly ruled out vs Everton etc etc. A bit of luck and things could be so much different :jose

edit: actually adding that up, say we won vs city, drew the first game to united, got the win today and if the linesman had a pair of glasses vs Everton then that makes an extra 7 points which places us where? 4th :jose 

Then again if we had got those results we'd probably do our standard thing of losing to all the bottom teams and we'd be exactly where we are now anyway :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










PONDERING BOBBY










FASHIONABLE BOBBY (looking for more arsenal players to take)


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just read through the last few pages.

All hail THE RIGHT ONE :jose

please predict Liverpool in the top four next time (Y) :brodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



sXe_Maverick said:


> My 2-1 almost worked, but then Turnbull had to Turnbull enaldo


Turnbull is hopeless.

When is the shit run going to end


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Fuck, I know that I slag off De Gea a lot, but he's immense compared to Szcesny. What an utter clown. Every time I see him play he's missing crosses and doing David James esque run outs. Legit mong. Arsenal need a quality keeper badly.
> 
> ...and :lmao at Reina's attempt to save Arsenal's second.
> 
> 
> 
> You're on form tonight :lmao Might just have to change your rating from "just about tolerable" to good



You're wrong. You can't even spell his name right. Shows what you know. Typical English racism against Polish people. He had a bad game against Norwich once, that's probably all you've seen of him.

The only keeper in the league I'd trade Szczesny for is Lloris.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ahhh mid-week football. Loved the Reading comeback, good double for Baines, Giroud's dive was naughty, Spurs need a striker (not news) and Bale's goal was the best of the night.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm enjoying Bananas new racism gimmick.


From what I saw of Zaha last night this could be the biggest transfer injustice since Carroll's and Torres's respective transfers. A one trick pony who never showed any desire to win the ball.Offered no quality all night, I legit can't remember anything he did. Think United are on the bad end of media hype with him. Could just be he had a bad night as Palace were terrible all over the pitch but I didn't see anything from Zaha that suggests he could cut it at the top level.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BANKSY said:


> I'm enjoying Bananas new racism gimmick.
> 
> 
> From what I saw of Zaha last night this could be the biggest transfer injustice since Carroll's and Torres's respective transfers. A one trick pony who never showed any desire to win the ball.Offered no quality all night, I legit can't remember anything he did. Think United are on the bad end of media hype with him. Could just be he had a bad night as Palace were terrible all over the pitch but I didn't see anything from Zaha that suggests he could cut it at the top level.


dont think they would have signed him over media hype, they will have scouted him for a while, and must of seen something in him. Im guessing people would have said Ronaldo was a one trick pony when he was at Sporting.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Stekelenburg is up for grabs for cheap Arsenal :lol 

Had to laugh when Benayoun came on. BENAYOUN. I didn't even know they still had the guy. Kevin De Bruyne could have come in handy now.



Redead said:


> marin is meh, its moses we're missing


How much has Marin even played yet? He's just come back from a long injury.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Eh, Marin's been back for quite sometime now. You could argue he hasn't been given enough game time, but from the little he's played, he's been terrible. He's horrible at decision making. Still struggling to adapt IMO.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Bananas said:


> You're wrong. You can't even spell his name right. Shows what you know. Typical English racism against Polish people. He had a bad game against Norwich once, that's probably all you've seen of him.
> 
> The only keeper in the league I'd trade Szczesny for is Lloris.


Gimmicks and spelling aside, I've seen plenty of him to know that he's very unreliable. Let's look at last season's premier league goalkeeping stats.

First of all, evidence that he had the second worst saves to shots percentage in the league:

http://www.barriesview.com/2012/05/201112-premier-league-goalkeeper-stats

Then there's evidence that at least seven other keepers missed less crosses than him while six other keepers claimed more high crosses than he did. At least nine keepers made less errors that led to goals as well:

http://www.eplindex.com/14552/premier-league-team-of-the-year-based-on-statistics-part-1-defence-opta-stats.html

Then there are the high profile big game errors that would make Robert Green cringe:











So would you really only rather have Lloris instead?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Edit: wrong thread. fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

OVERCOOKEDANDRE on his rampant run to bag every premier league keeper besides ruddy :lol

de bruyne is far superior to marin btw.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> OVERCOOKEDANDRE on his rampant run to bag every premier league keeper besides ruddy :lol
> 
> de bruyne is far superior to marin btw.


That's simply not true, I like Cech (when he's on it), Vorm and Mignolet as well :side:

Hart's pretty decent when he's at the top of his game, same goes for Reina although the last time that happened was YEARS ago. EDIT- Tim Krul also has a lot of potential.

I don't think that Ruddy is amazing, just a really solid goalkeeper that performs all of the basics correctly, aka controls his box, distributes the ball well and holds onto lots of shots/crosses. He's not the most agile and that's certainly a weakness of his.

The standard of goalkeeping is generally mediocre in the prem these days. When people like Al Habsi are being touted as quality keepers, anyway. fpalm


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

"Chelsea dealt massive blow as Torres ruled out for 6 weeks"













what happened in my dream last night :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wish Ruddy would do the basics for us, B.A. 

He was fucking useless. When you're behind Iain Turner in the pecking order, you know you're not making it at a club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> Wish Ruddy would do the basics for us, B.A.
> 
> He was fucking useless. When you're behind Iain Turner in the pecking order, you know you're not making it at a club.


He played one game for you and kept a clean sheet, lol. It's a bit harsh to slag him for not making it as a 19-23 year old signed from a fourth tier/non-league team. He was also forvever out on loan in order to develop so it's hardly as if he was able to become serious competition.

To be fair he was awful when he first signed for us in 2010, massively overweight and couldn't catch a cold. It took him about six months to turn it around but he has been excellent eversince then. He just needed to become settled at a club where he could learn his trade, so essentially he was just a typical young keeper. Going out on loan to a million different clubs doesn't do anybody any good.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



haribo said:


> "Chelsea dealt massive blow as Torres ruled out for 6 weeks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened in my dream last night :torres


God damn it. I read that and nearly jumped out my chair.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> First of all, evidence that he had the second worst saves to shots percentage in the league:


You've already proven you don't understand football by thinking that statistic is in any way meaningful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



BLACKANDRE said:


> He played one game for you and kept a clean sheet, lol. It's a bit harsh to slag him for not making it as a 19-23 year old signed from a fourth tier/non-league team. He was also forvever out on loan in order to develop so it's hardly as if he was able to become serious competition.
> 
> To be fair he was awful when he first signed for us in 2010, massively overweight and couldn't catch a cold. It took him about six months to turn it around but he has been excellent eversince then. He just needed to become settled at a club where he could learn his trade, so essentially he was just a typical young keeper. Going out on loan to a million different clubs doesn't do anybody any good.


I used to watch a ton of our reserves and will keep an eye out when we have somebody exciting in there now. 

He just came across as clumsy. I agree with your point about being loaned out, it was either that or play 4th in command and let him stay on the reserves. He played for 8 clubs before he was 21 :lmao

In hindsight it wasn't the best decision, considering Turner was awful, Wright was worse, Martyn was on the verge of retiring and our future keepers we brought in during his time here was just embarrassing and Moyes did call him the future England goalkeeper. Having him compete with Howard would be perfect, Mucha is just the weird kid you stick in goal because he will throw himself at everything openly but wont save anything. Everton is the place where goalkeepers go to kill their careers. (barring Southall, Martyn and Howard most of the time)


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Bananas said:


> You've already proven you don't understand football by thinking that statistic is in any way meaningful.


...and by continually repeating this statement you've proven that you're an utter tool, although the new and valuable insight that you offer to a football discussion could probably be written on the back of a stamp, so this shouldn't be a suprise to anybody. 

He saves less far less shots than others, takes less crosses than many and makes far more mistakes than plenty. Video evidence is there to prove this, we've all seen the mistakes that he makes on a regular basis. Stats by themselves are useless that's for certain, but they've only gone and confirmed what I already knew.



ROUSEY said:


> I used to watch a ton of our reserves and will keep an eye out when we have somebody exciting in there now.
> 
> He just came across as clumsy. I agree with your point about being loaned out, it was either that or play 4th in command and let him stay on the reserves. He played for 8 clubs before he was 21 :lmao
> 
> In hindsight it wasn't the best decision, considering Turner was awful, Wright was worse, Martyn was on the verge of retiring and our future keepers we brought in during his time here was just embarrassing and Moyes did call him the future England goalkeeper. Having him compete with Howard would be perfect, Mucha is just the weird kid you stick in goal because he will throw himself at everything openly but wont save anything. Everton is the place where goalkeepers go to kill their careers. (barring Southall, Martyn and Howard most of the time)


Like I said before, he was really bad when he first signed so it doesn't suprise me that he was like that at all. It just made me laugh when you said that he was useless for you since he was barely ever at Everton and only played one proper game :lol

I don't think that he would have developed so well if he had stayed at Goodison, playing regularly in a settled environment is the best thing for a young keeper, that's why I think Jack Butland is sensible for deciding to either stay at Brum or move to a club where he can get regular games (unless he has moved to Chelsea or another team like that now :side


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Where has the international thread gone to? 

England squad to face Brazi: 



> Goalkeepers: Butland (Birmingham), Hart (Manchester City). Defenders: Baines (Everton), Cahill (Chelsea), Cole (Chelsea), Jagielka (Everton), Johnson (Liverpool), Lescott (Manchester City), Smalling (Manchester United), Walker (Tottenham). Midfielders: Carrick (Manchester United), Cleverley (Manchester United), Gerrard (Liverpool), Lampard (Chelsea), Lennon (Tottenham), Milner (Manchester City), Osman (Everton), Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Walcott (Arsenal), Wilshere (Arsenal). Forwards: Defoe (Tottenham), Rooney (Manchester United), Sturridge (Liverpool), Welbeck (Manchester United).


Osman :mark:

Still hope Brazil ruin England though.

--

Believe me, that one game he was dodgy from what I recall. Flapped a lot. It was a comedy show all round. Turner got sent off after 9 minutes and then he came in and Blackburn were gash. Dull 1-0 victory for us.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Has the Ox even done anything of note recently to earn a place in that squad? :woy

Baines should start over :cashley for this game anyway, deserves it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12989577-post7230.html

Screw Joel, I should be the RIGHT ONE :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No increased ban for Hazard. Damn straight.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hodgson pisses me off by picking virtually the same team every time. Why are the likes of Lescott, Smalling and Chamberlain in the squad when they haven't had much recent game time? There's bound to be more deserving options.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



haribo said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12989577-post7230.html
> 
> Screw Joel, I should be the RIGHT ONE :side:


THE RIGHT RIGHT ONE

I agree, Joel didn't even predict the Hazard ball boy thing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Every England manager does that tbf. Not like there's an abundance of talent to choose from. Walker being selected is amusing though.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

England's squad is amazing, :barry can't even make the cut.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I was thinking as I typed it, about other options but none were jumping out at me. Either way, never been a fan of seeing the same names, was actually quite excited when I saw the likes of Sterling and Zaha in the previous squad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> England's squad is amazing, :barry can't even make the cut.


best midfielder at the champions, can't make english squad. looooool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> best midfielder at the champions, can't make english squad. looooool


Yeah big suprise Jack Rodwell isn't in the squad.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I had hoped Routledge or Britton would get a call up, been absolutely amazing for the swans.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

kyle walker was selected because england needs a free kick specialist


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> kyle walker was selected because england needs a free kick specialist


Recall :becks


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Redead said:


> kyle walker was selected because england needs a free kick specialist


Carrick can just loft all the free kicks back to Hart. At least Hart will hoof the ball out for a throw rather than skipping over it like Carrick's club GK. :carrick


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why bring somebody in for free kicks when England have...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Vader13 said:


> Hodgson pisses me off by picking virtually the same team every time. Why are the likes of Lescott, Smalling and Chamberlain in the squad when they haven't had much recent game time? There's bound to be more deserving options.


Big club favouritism yet again, disgusting!

It's a friednly too right? Great chance for the likes of Sterling & Routledge but I don't think Zaha is ready yet.

Barry's been playing well and he really should be in there. I never thought I'd say that!


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Carrick/Cleverly/Gerrard/Lampard have all been playing well recently tbf on that one. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Seabs said:


> *Carrick/Cleverly/Gerrard/Lampard have all been playing well recently tbf on that one. *


I don't think anyone's questioning those guys. It was the likes of Oxlade-Chamberlain, Smalling etc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

honestly i wouldnt mind lampard being given a break

stay on the bench or dropped altogether

completely ridiculous for a 34 year old to be played so much, especially in an international friendly where the manager should be trying out new guns

england had over 10 years to make Lampard and gerrard work together, it bombed every time. Fuck it and move on to the next guy

also, does england even have a standard captain or starting 11 anymore?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So we could possibly see Carragher trying to defend againts Aguero or Tevez come sunday.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Nige™ said:


> I don't think anyone's questioning those guys. It was the likes of Oxlade-Chamberlain, Smalling etc.


It's true. As an Arsenal fan, I was quite shocked that The Ox got called up. He hasn't been in the team recently as Theo and Podokski have both been on fire. Not sure why Smalling been called up either but I guess there's not many options for England. Delighted Wilshere is back in the squad, he's been amazing!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lambert should at least get a call up, provides something different, I know his 30 but still. Good form.

And surely Jack Cork should be looked at as a defensive midfielder possibility. I mean who plays that role, Carrick?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> Why bring somebody in for free kicks when England have...


That's almost Roberto Carlosesque.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If anyone got that "soon" rep from me, it was only because I had to rep oters before giving it to Hesk again


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Arsenal vs Baern Munich: Monreal - Cup tied, Gibbs - Injured, So it's Santos - Oh no...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

inb4 Santos has a solid game :kobe3


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

David Beckham, take a bow, giving all his wages to charity. Got to be honest when he was at United I couldn't stand the man but I'm happy to say I was wrong, what a great pro hes been, always kept himself in shape and always stood by England even after how they treated him, any youth coaches should use him as an example to the youngsters coming through at their clubs, here's to hoping he has a successful coaching career when he finally hangs up his boots


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Nige™ said:


> I don't think anyone's questioning those guys. It was the likes of Oxlade-Chamberlain, Smalling etc.


*Barry wont get in ahead of them. Different positions. That was my point.

Lambert deserved a call up for a friendly. Fuck has Sturridge done lately?*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

to be fair, its not just an england thing

imagine a non madrid/barca spanish player trying to break into the team


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

david silva, santi cazorla, jesus navas, torres, llorente

all in or around the squad consistently.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Silva is the only one who gets regular minutes. Maybe Navas. torres because of history and he predates Del Bosque running the squad

Cazorla gets minutes as a late sub, Mata is arguably one of the top 3 players in the premier league right now (not that i want him him playing mind you), Arteta will never get a second, LLorente even when he was still good he was left off the bench, Benat (seen his work lately) is pretty damn good and can slot into almost every english starting 11. 

Then you have Isco, Javi Martinez, and im sure more and talent that I've never heard of but is probably pretty fantastic

Though to be fair, Spain's is probably more to do with the sheer buckets of talent they have, but a ton of talent gets neglected.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

^ Negredo, Monreal, Javi Martinez too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

it's also that barca and madrid have the very best in spanish talent playing for them. it's not like xavi or alonso are unfairly in the national team or anything.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Not really the same. Spain have the best squad in the world that shouldn't be changed. England are just picking the same average players all the time. Just look at the players who struggle to even make a Spain squad. Guys like fucking Soldado. Pretty sure their second choice XI would beat most international teams. Heck their U-21 would give most a run for their money too. Incredible depth and they just keep churning more and more out.

Grrrr :bigirimana*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

bobby says no vinny for 3 weeks. sigh

fire head medico from last season, suffer a boatload more injures. ha


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Naughty little chap Odemwingie's been sent home from school!



Seabs said:


> Barry wont get in ahead of them. Different positions. That was my point.


Oh reet, fair enough. Me read it wrong.



Seabs said:


> Lambert deserved a call up for a friendly. Fuck has Sturridge done lately?


I'd liked to have seen Lambert or Le Fondre given a chance. Lambert's age might work against him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*It'd be 9 weeks if he was at Utd.

Odemwingie sent home from training :hayden3 Hasn't he just had a kid? Worse times to get exiled.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i dont understand the england selection. didnt woy make a big deal about youth? why is one of the cb's a 30 odd year old who isn't first choice? 3 aging centre mids? it's a friendly, play some youth.

not that we can speak. lucas neill still a pivotal part of our defence, even when he lost all footballing ability in around 2006.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*PR activity. Wasn't popular when he came in, had to say something to get people on side. Internationals are like a week off for me these days though so whatever.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Vincent Kompany: Since Aug 2009, Man City have conceded an average of 0.83 goals per PL game with Kompany starting, compared to 1.24 without

:jose

wouldnt mind seeing points compared to him playing/not playing. doubt it would be as good as the yaya one (average more when he's not playing than when he is)


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I don't really think you should just throw in youth players because it's a friendly. Friendlies should be used to build on team chemistry. 

What I think was after the Euros a team with an average age of 26-27 should have been designed and they should have sticked to it, whilst adding one or two (to the squad, not necessarily starting line up) who would be in good form every time a friendly comes up. It's whay the Germans did after their Euro 08 defeat. They blew up the team and brought the likes of Ozil, Khedira nand Boateng in. Meuller was in form, so they allowed him in the line up as a wild card if you like.

The top nations keep the same teams. They have kept the same team (the right team) for a while now and they play well because the chemistry is there. Germany slowly eases new players like Reus into the starting line up rather than just chucking him in. There's a process to be followed.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*I'd normally agree but our current crop isn't producing anything and we've got a potentially strong group of players coming through who should be gaining experience over the likes of Lampard playing a few extra international games. Start building a team for 2016 and we might do well there. World Cup is a lost cause no matter what direction they go in so they may as well use it as a valuable learning curve for the new group of players breaking through. Just being in the squad for training is good experience. England never seem to have a long term goal or direction it seems. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

you can keep the current crop. just remove a couple of the older players

lescott, jagielka, osman, defoe.

jones, shawcross, lallana, wickham?

still have the limes of gerrard, lampard, cole, rooney, carrick who are all experienced enough just remove a bit of the deadweight and aim for the future.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Seabs said:


> *Lambert deserved a call up for a friendly. Fuck has Sturridge done lately?*


Having a laugh mate? scored 3 goals in his first 3 games for us. He's playing more now than he did at Chel$ki.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Yeah I don't mean a total restart. Gradual transition of course. Guys like Osman getting calls up this late is what I'm getting at. I really like Osman but why is he taking the spot of a young player who will need and actually use the experience in the coming years. Same for Lescott. Give someone like Jones the experience over him. Would be nice to see someone other than Hart in goals for just the one match too.

Edit: I'm talking more longer term Rush. 3 games after being non existent for a year shouldn't warrant a call up. 3 goals but from what I've seen he's still been incredibly wasteful. Probably nitpicking at Sturridge because there isn't an abundance of alternatives up front but you should need to do more to get a call up than that.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

mr impregnate the world raheem sterling has been charged with assaulting a woman


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just some bimbo looking for dat cash I suspect, just like when :downing was accused of the same thing a few months ago and nothing came of it.

:sterling


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

http://www.lulu.com/shop/richard-le...e-to-coaching/paperback/product-20667220.html

My book is out now available to buy for anyone. 10 days away from it being taken up by Amazon. feel free to check it out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

does it include how to coach from the local kfc?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Step 1 : turn off the tv

Step 2 : go down to KFC 

job done, simple as that :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The idea of Santos playing against Bayern while Gibbs is out and NACHO is cup tied


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I've just seen we can review that book on that site, Well I've got a couple of hours spare and this opportunity is just to good to miss


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

73 pages for a guide on coaching? I went on coaching courses and it took about 4 days to even get outside. I remember one of the topics being "Should the head coach be allowed to have any prior criminal convictions?" with the answer of "it depends on whether he's Joey Barton or Ian Huntley" not being deemed acceptable to the guy in charge.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i should teach coaching

ive already been linked to managing chelsea (joal.com, score to live) in the past ever since my news grabbing headline of beating barca with aston villa on world class mode on fifa


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










NACHO


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Vader13 said:


> 73 pages for a guide on coaching? I went on coaching courses and it took about 4 days to even get outside. I remember one of the topics being "Should the head coach be allowed to have any prior criminal convictions?" with the answer of "it depends on whether he's Joey Barton or Ian Huntley" not being deemed acceptable to the guy in charge.


When you're aiming at the grassroots level where your lucky to find a coach who even plans a session and even when they do they don't actually do any coaching in the session then 73 pages is perfect.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Does the book teach you how to become a football?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

NACHO MAN LEFTBACK SAVAGE


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Does the book teach you how to become a football?


Unfortunatly no. Its no interest in Tomas Rosicky.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

we missed ya gunner

thread hasnt been the same since you left and stringer hung himself when RVP left


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Gunner14 said:


> When you're aiming at the grassroots level where your lucky to find a coach who even plans a session and even when they do they don't actually do any coaching in the session then 73 pages is perfect.


In all honesty, if you're teaching kids then 73 pages is more than enough. I just wanted a reason to get my story out. :kobe2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

vader13 2 replace fergie

how good are your 'pointing at watch' and arguing with ref skills?

:fergie


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Vader13 said:


> In all honesty, if you're teaching kids then 73 pages is more than enough. I just wanted a reason to get my story out. :kobe2


It is a good story. and tbf if you said that answer on one of my courses id probably have to leave the room for a minute to recompose.

But yeah the idea of the book is to eliminate line drills, maximise ball contact time. Makes me shudder when i STILL see sessions with 30 kids stood in a line waiting to take a shot at goal or worse still 9 a side on an 11 a side pitch for 45 minutes of the session


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Heard Harry on the radio telling us how sad he is for Odemwingie. He said he's a lovely lad, and it was all down to poor communication. Just a thought, but how would he know PO is a lovely lad?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

For starters, Harry has managed Spurs when playing against Peter O, so he'll have said hello to him pre-game etc. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Harry did get to talk to him someway or another yesterday.


----------



## CGS

Redead said:


> vader13 2 replace fergie
> 
> how good are your 'pointing at watch' and arguing with ref skills?
> 
> :fergie


You missed the most important thing redead.... How much gum can yo chew? 
:fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Gunner14 said:


> http://www.lulu.com/shop/richard-le...e-to-coaching/paperback/product-20667220.html
> 
> My book is out now available to buy for anyone. 10 days away from it being taken up by Amazon. feel free to check it out.













Just kidding. Gunner14 with a book :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Rooney has said he has given penalty duty to :rvp

:yes


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*






:side:


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> Rooney has said he has given penalty duty to :rvp
> 
> :yes


That was kind of him to do what Fergie told him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Didn't he score a hattrick in that game anyway?


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> :side:























and more which arent on youtube :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Missing the follow up against Barca there was even worse than all of the penalty misses together, fucking hell!

EDIT: 

This is BEAUTIFUL from Mario Balotelli








> Listen, your newspaper from when I got to England, you always talk bad about me so I don't want to speak with your newspaper


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



haribo said:


> Just kidding. Gunner14 with a book :mark:


That Gif!!

Gunner with a book is pretty damn amazing tbh.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yeah I agree, Gunner with a book is amazing. Wouldn't mind buying it tbh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I HAD A SIGN

Playing FIFA online, I was Everton at home, he was Villa.. 2-0 down after 15 minutes, win 3-2 with Baines in the 90th minute.

dewjfi9ewiu9fweiu9fjhwui9f ... That's blind man talk for bet the fucking farm on it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Top-4 predictions? I'd figure:

1. United
2. City
3. Chelsea
4. Everton

It won't matter for us as we're winning the CL. :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well I'm glad I put in Taarabt and Remy this week.

:mancini2


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ba starts. Thank god for that.

EDIT:








Odemwingie is going to have a fun second half of the season.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Caught 30 minutes of soccer AM this morning and they were ripping the shit out of him.

So I've heard that Ben-Hiam is the 50'th player to of played for Q.P.R. since there promotion, decided to have a go and see if I can name the other 49, up to 19 so far


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Well I'm glad I put in Taarabt and Remy this week.
> 
> :mancini2


I'm glad I left Bunn on the bench :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Shall i watch another wigan game where Henriquez probably wont come on :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> Caught 30 minutes of soccer AM this morning and they were ripping the shit out of him.
> 
> So I've heard that Ben-Hiam is the 50'th player to of played for Q.P.R. since there promotion, decided to have a go and see if I can name the other 49, up to 19 so far


1. cesar
2. green
3. ben haim
4. ferdinand
5. hill
6. traore
7. nedum
8. mbia
9. barton
10. taarabt
11. mackie
12. remy
13. swp
14. park ji sung
15. cisse
16. derry
17. zamora
18. townsend
19. jenas
20. diakite
21. johnson
22. bosingwa
23. fabio
24. hoilett
25. bothroyd
26. campbell
27. faurlin
28. luke young
29. dyer
30. ruddy
31. helgusson
32. taiwo
33. gabbidon
34. hall
35. macheda
36. nelsen

not sure who the others are.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Peter Odemwingie's played terrible for QPR today..its just like he wasn't there.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

37. Samba
38. Paddy Kenny

Think the other 12 are possibly those are came up from with them from the Championship but only ended only playing 1 or 2 games off the bench for them


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wtf fox sports not showing wigan/saints ffs


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No prediction from THE RIGHT ONE for the Chelsea match?

Disappointed.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Arteta is back, and Monreal making his debut:mark:


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> I HAD A SIGN
> 
> Playing FIFA online, I was Everton at home, he was Villa.. 2-0 down after 15 minutes, win 3-2 with Baines in the 90th minute.


:hmm:

It could happen...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



danny_boy said:


> 37. Samba
> 38. Paddy Kenny
> 
> Think the other 12 are possibly those are came up from with them from the Championship but only ended only playing 1 or 2 games off the bench for them


i accidentally put ruddy instead of kenny. names too similar. can't believe i forgot samba too :lol

there's also that hungarian midfielder, plays for portsmouth, buszkasky or something of the sort.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :hmm:
> 
> It could happen...


Well I fucking hope so, Got Everton and a Newcastle/Chelsea draw double that will win me £50

EDIT: Didn't Chopra have a spell at Q.P.R. or am I now making up history?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think Puncheon had a spell at QPR


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ox and Theo are quite active, but we need to get more people close to the box.

Stoke are clearly waiting for a setpiece.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

BRAVE GABBY


----------



## Shepard

I don't think Chopra played for qpr.


We've been fucking trash so far. Larsson tries real hard but he just isn't a regular cm. Cattermole plz


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just need an early goal and Stoke will fall apart. They are just sitting with 10 men behind the ball and hoping to win set-pieces. . Chamberlain over hits the cross every time. Good piece of skill from Monreal.


----------



## Shepard

I should insult us more. Deja vu from the wigan game. Id take another two goals before half time :side:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Two big misses by Giroud, why the fuck didn't you go for the goal. what a idiot!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

38. Puncheon (Played 2 games last season while on Loan)
39. Buzsaky


Thought I had Peter Ramage but the closest he got a to an appearance for QPR in the Prem was being on the bench against Wigan


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

JONAS!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

JONAS :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

big fan of gouffran. might not be a massive scorer but looks to be a clever player who'll run for 90 mins and link up well. good signing thus far.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

f**king hell stoke stop playing like this play some passes its f**king football.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We need to play with 2 strikers really, hope one day stoke relegate defending with 8 men poor tactics just hoof the ball. begovic is having great save 3 fantastic saves.This is literally a typical performance right here.

- Opposition sit back and defend with 11 men for entire match
- Arsenal have over 70% possession but do little with it
- Opposition goalkeeper has amazing performance and saves everything
- Frustration builds in the team and give away needless freekicks

Hope we can get an early goal and continue our 2nd half surges. Desperately need 3 points here and I want those Stoke cavemen-trolls shut up and relegated. 

Wilshere is a f*cking genius though dayuum.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Jonas has his merits, but by god hes awful in the final 3rd. Fights for the ball, runs all game and defends set pieces very well. But his crosses, so, awful. Could probably have more advantages to him playing if Sissoko was an adventurous playmaker, drifting wide. But he isn't.

Felt bad for Ba. I'm sure he'll return next season to get his final laugh.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wondering how long Villa can hold the lead before breaking my heart


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Monreal can cross!, there is hope after all.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

LAMPARD

Give the man a fucking contract.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

So LEGENDARY. I love that man.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Villa in Merseyside = GOATS


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Super Frankie! LEGEND!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Damn, what's going on with Everton today!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

MATAAAAAAAA :mata


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That fat cunt. Need another one of these now please :Cisse










edit: ffs


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn, what's going on with Everton today!


Give it time, Villa have let a 2 goal lead slip against United, Swansea and WBA already this year.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck off Mata.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

webby at his bottling best today.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gerhard Tremmel is a beast.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

GOUUUUUUUUFFRAN

SISSOKO!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Villa will lose 4-3. You just know it.

My FF team has been CURSED this week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

BIG MAN on the ground costing goals again 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck me, Lampard is actually gonna get that Chelsea scoring record by the end of the season, phenomenal player.

Fellaini with dem fantasy points. Everton, Arsenal and Chelsea dropping points atm :brodgers


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Craig Burley is such a fucking tool. Miserable fucktard.

This is going to be a tough game and I don't see it being the same scoreline as last week, where we won 4-1. I think Fulham will be up for this to try and make a statement after they were so poor at Old Trafford.

Good to see Nani starting but Valencia really needs to step his game up here. Rooney and Van Persie will hopefully continue that solid partnership. Fingers crossed we can get a cleansheet.

Berbatov out injured.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Nani, Rooney, Valencia, Van Persie.
> Subs: Amos, Anderson, Giggs, Smalling, Chicharito, Welbeck & Kagawa.


lineup


edit: confusion whether its jones or evans at CB, MUTV are saying its Evans


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What's everyone's opinion on Bertrand? Surely can't be only me that despises this guy.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Podolski <3


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fucking Podolski :kenny

Andy Carroll though, buy him Big Sam you know you want to :brodgers


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

stoke are losing and defending with 8 men


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Morgannnnnnn


----------



## Shepard

Reading bringing us crashing back down to earth after a good January. Oh well. Can't say we deserve much. Graham looks sharp at least. Arsenal next too. Yikes. Teams at the bottom picking up pace. Hopefully we don't get dragged back down there :argh:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Been a while since we went with Valencia/Nani on the wings. Miss them GOATing it back in 2010. 

Potentially our strongest team that.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Shawcross is a criminal wearing football boots


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

YEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Put Lambert on Suicide watch. Guy can't catch a break anywhere.

Tortured soul.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

FM LOVE CHILD MOUSSA THE MAN BEAST SISSOKO


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

lol, Owen going crazy, should've been red!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:terry :terry :terry

:fellaini1 with some more fantasy points


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yes Fellaini squirt moar of your fantasy point all over my face, you to Bainsy with your assists


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

the new yaya toure moussa sissoko


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Might as well get Kenny Dalglish


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao That Newcastle fan. Fuck sake.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Them rolls


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why did we sack RDM?  Just end this season already and get rid of this piece of shit manager.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

god i hope there's a gif of stokie boxer michael owen around soon.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> Why did we sack RDM?  Just end this season already and get rid of this piece of shit manager.


So Benitez has now lost to QPR, West Ham, Swansea, Newcastle, Corinthans and drawn with Reading, Brentford, Swansea again, Southampton. By comparison the sackings of AVB/Scolari were unfair, let alone Roberto's sacking.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Finally over. Stoke are such garbage, what sport are they trying to play?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:shaq

How many leads have Villa squandered now?!


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Rafa doing what Rafa does best.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Benitez. Destroying champions league winners because he can.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Is Bertrand a footballer? 

He's been non-existent in literally every game he's played in. Doesn't offer anything. Just strolling on the pitch. I can't get why Benitez keeps starting him when you have attacking players Marin on the bench. He's a defender ffs. 

Torres is a disgrace. Lacks passion, pace and has been sloppy all the time. :terry1


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Enthralling game. At this rate, Newcastle against any big side is just a thrill to watch. Chelsea had their chances to kill the game, but extremely unlucky to end up with Torres on the pitch. Would of killed it off by the 70th minute if Ba was on.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Stoke's negative tactics today was almost embarrassing to watch. Did they even want to at least try and win the game? Also Michael Owen's punch was the pussiest punch I've ever seen, if you're gonna do it, do it properly at least. Oh well, 1-0 to the football team. Fucking hate Stoke Rugby Club and their whingeing twat of a manager.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Abk™ said:


> Is Bertrand a footballer?
> 
> He's been non-existent in literally every game he's played in. Doesn't offer anything. Just strolling on the pitch. I can't get why Benitez keeps starting him when you have attacking players Marin on the bench. He's a defender ffs.
> 
> Torres is a disgrace. Lacks passion, pace and has been quite sloppy all the time. :terry1


To be fair he's a left back who is being played as part of the attacking 3. Them rafa tactics. If you're not gonna play Marin, might as well have given Piazon some game time instead of loaning him out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

dont understand what benitez could've done

bertrand is crap, but hazard is suspended. ba got kicked in the face. 1st and 3rd goals were all class from newcastle, 2nd was plain john terry stupidity, plus cech pushing the ball straight back in front of him.

so what exactly was benitez meant to do. bertrand didn't cost you the game. some classy newcastle moves and defensive stupidity did. stop blaming every shortcoming on benitez.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










Doesn't give a fuck :lol

Mags?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I wonder if De Gea put on a Cech mask and keeped for us today? :hmm:

My Chelsea fellows, by now you should be used to this stuff.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



WWE_TNA said:


>


7/10

Think United will coast this one, can see maybe a 4 or 5 goal margin


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Seriously, Chris Sutton was more useful than Torres. Atleast he used to create chances! What the hell has Torres done since he came to Chelsea? And don't talk about how he scored against Barca they where already winning! That's the only thing Chelsea fans say when they defending him.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Feel like a missed opportunity for Everton today. Great comeback, but without disrespecting Aston Villa needlessly, I think we played a stronger team and given current form/league position we should have won be a clear few goals. I hope Aston Villa stay up.

If we would have won today it would have set us up well for the game against United next week. The ideal situation for us this weekend would have been Everton win, Chelsea lose today to take us into 4th with 2 points behind third, and then Spurs and Liverpool to not win tomorrow and Monday. The first thing we needed though was a win. Big weekend for Everton this, and a chance missed I feel. Putting pressure on the teams above you is the best you can hope for on days like this, especially if you win convincingly. 

In need of one of our many, many right backs to get to full fitness now. 

Couple of surprising results today, hopefully drifting into tomorrow.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> stop blaming every shortcoming on benitez.


You can say that after every match since Benitez took over. The trend says that he is performing terribly. This is the same group of players RDM had and he's turned them into a team that has lost to QPR, West Ham, Swansea, Newcastle, Corinthans and drawn with Reading, Brentford, Swansea again and Southampton. Compare that to RDM, who lost to Man United, Shakhtar, Juventus, West Brom and drew with QPR and Juventus at home. 

Good managers don't have so many losses and draws to those teams with this squad. There is no way we would be worse off in the league if RDM was still manager. Even if we didn't win anything this year under him we would still be better off going into next season if we kept him on until the end of the season and reassessed from there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ESPN with their usual burial of De Gea. Okay, the guy has made mistakes in recent games but the guy is only 21 years old. He has A LOT of time to improve. Hell, he was the reason we maintained 3 points in a lot of games in the second half of last season. Poor De Gea, even when he's been brilliant in games it gets looked over. 

Anyway, I hope we can get the all-important 3 points today to take the gap to 10 points.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think todays loss for Chelsea can be blamed on Benitez. He saw the pace that Gouffran and Sissoko suddenly brought into the game, followed by Marveaux, and a rested Santon, whom wasn't closing down players very well. They punished a Chelsea side that after an hour, had no pace or energy. Benitez's fault how? Didn't bring any substitutes into play.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Foreshadowed said:


> ESPN with their usual burial of De Gea. Okay, the guy has made mistakes in recent games but the guy is only 21 years old. He has A LOT of time to improve. Hell, he was the reason we maintained 3 points in a lot of games in the second half of last season. Poor De Gea, even when he's been brilliant in games it gets looked over.
> 
> Anyway, I hope we can get the all-important 3 points today to take the gap to 10 points.


I find the press and pundits pick on De Gea because he's United's goalkeeper. If he makes a mistake, you're sure to see it over and over and picked at and picked at, whereas if other keepers make the same mistakes, it's highlighted and that's it. 

He can show them his winners medal at the end of the year with a highlight package of all the good he does I suppose! Definitely unfairly treated and scrutinized.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yep, I agree with that. I mean I can understand the blame De Gea gets for the mistakes he makes but he's still young and has a lot to learn. The way these ESPN tools go on about how De Gea is going back to Spain and how we're going to get a new goalkeeper to replace him next year is just pathetic really.

De Gea does show a lot of class though, never answers back. Just gets on with it, keeps his mouth shut and tries to improve.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Man U fans, if you could only have 1, would you rather have De gea or Begovic?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Eveton cost me £289
:siddle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Everton cost me my weekend. Shite.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Eveton cost me £289
> :siddle


Before the game, I felt like Everton winning was the only sure thing this weekend. Bet that result cost a lot of accies today!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think it would be tad unrealistic to blame Benitez here. Abramovich sacked RDM for no reasons, bar subjective preference, and he really didn't have a decent catalog of managers available for him. At the end, credit him--for the CL. Also, blame him--for the present situation of the Champions of Europe.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Razor King said:


> I think it would be tad unrealistic to blame Benitez here. Abramovich sacked RDM for no reasons, bar subjective preference, and he really didn't have a decent catalog of managers available for him. At the end, credit him--for the CL. Also, blame him--for the present situation of the Champions of Europe.


You are correct. Roman is ultimately the one at fault. Benitez is still hopeless though. He took on the job thinking he could manage at the level required but it's painfully obvious that he can't.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Pay your bills, Fulham, for fuck sake.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> Everton cost me my weekend. Shite.


As a Villa fan, I agree with you!

Still, at least England won at rugby, so that's a positive...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yes Keegan. I bet Fulham do realise they've made it due to having floodlights.

:r9


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Half time, 0-0.

A good first half from United. We looked a little static in defence for the first 10-15 minutes but overall, we've been the better team. How we haven't scored 2 or 3 goals is beyond me. Evra should have put his chance away from 3 yards out and instead he hits the crossbar. Van Persie has also been invisible, the only time I've really seen him is when he did one nice flick on the counter attack and when he's taken corners.

Nani has been great, Rooney's having a solid game and Carrick/Cleverley are doing well in midfield. Our defence have looked better as the game has gone on but Rafael is basically doing two jobs as Valencia has once again been useless. He's not even trying to take on Riise.

Oh and ESPN criticise De Gea and what does he do? Go out and play in god move, making two fantastic saves. The second especially was superb.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Foreshadowed said:


> Nani has been great


I must be watching a different game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

The perfect game. Haven't had an atmosphere close to that this season. Things are finally looking up. DAT SISSOKO.

:lmao @ that fan.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> I must be watching a different game.


Must be.

Nah seriously, I think he's looked good, much better than Valencia and looks up for it. Has the beating of his man but his crosses into the box need to be better. He's worked hard at getting back and has linked up well with Evra and Rooney and created a few chances for us.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Before the game, I felt like Everton winning was the only sure thing this weekend. Bet that result cost a lot of accies today!


Sure did. I even left Benteke on the bench today for Le Fondre. Big oops.

Great to see Newcastle snatch a late winner against Chelsea and the teams down the bottom fighting and getting results. That'll be the only entertaining thing come the end of the season.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Foreshadowed said:


> Must be.
> 
> Nah seriously, I think he's looked good, much better than Valencia and looks up for it. Has the beating of his man but his crosses into the box need to be better. He's worked hard at getting back and has linked up well with Evra and Rooney and created a few chances for us.


I think he's a long way from one of his 'great' performances. On his day, he can be unstoppable. Hasn't had one of his days for a fair while now though.

Valencia is pretty frustrating to watch at the moment. I think I'd rather Giggs on for him and then switch wings with Nani.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Anark said:


> I think he's a long way from one of his 'great' performances. On his day, he can be unstoppable. Hasn't had one of his days for a fair while now though.
> 
> Valencia is pretty frustrating to watch at the moment. I think I'd rather Giggs on for him and then switch wings with Nani.


Oh I agree, he hasn't been top class or anything. I thought he looked sharp first half. Second half though, Nani has been awful.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck, same old shit. United play shit but still manages to win!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Fuck, same old shit. United play shit but still manages to win!


:fergie

10 point gap, bitches! :mark:


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Great 3 points.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Is there any chance of RVP getting bonus points on fantasy? Mate has him as captain so I need to know how shit he did.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> :fergie
> 
> 10 point gap, bitches! :mark:


When Rooney counts up our points lead tonight, he's going to need ALL HIS FINGERS.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Basically a procession to the title at this point. Fergie won't let United blow a huge points gap like last season you would expect and unless Yaya Toure comes back from the ACON in GOATGOAT Toure mode then there is virtually no chance of City catching them.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yes! 3 points!

That was a very nervy ending but we looked solid at the back all game. Evans after having a nervous start was a complete rock and Ferdinand was great throughout. Rafael had another good game both defensively and in attack, Evra was once again strong going forward but poor at the back. De Gea gets his long awaited cleansheet. He deserved it after those two magnificent saves he made.

Valencia was awful again, which is a real shame to see. Nani had a good first half but was dreadful second half. Carrick and Cleverley continue to blossom together in midfield and Rooney was Man of the Match for me. Worked hard the entire game, looked creative in attack, linked up well, tracked back to help out his defence and scored a really superb goal. Definitely the best attacking player on the pitch. RVP had a few decent moments but was surprisingly quiet for majority of the game.

We were terrific first half but second half, besides scoring the goal, we looked devoid of any ideas. Still, 3 points is 3 points and the added bonus in the cleansheet.

10 point gap!


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I can see Liverpool getting something tomorrow as well.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Just gonna throw this one out there... Deliberately grabbing the ball as you're on the ground when you think you've been fouled should be an automatic yellow card.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Valencia only plays good at the end of the season! Just wait he's gonna get so many assists. Like he always does.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Ever wondered what happens when you leave Newcastle in the lurch? 










Damn, and I thought Enrique's return was bad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Good result for Spurs today. Everton dropping points, Chelsea dropping points. Arsenal winning but I always expected them to and I still expect them to be the ones challenging us for fourth. 

We HAVE to make it count tomorrow though, simple as that. One of those games where we go to West Brom and draw or lose. They aren't on the best form but we seriously have to go there and win tomorrow. Would see us go a point behind Chelsea and in there form, who knows what could happen with them in the next few fixtures.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



God™ said:


> You can say that after every match since Benitez took over. The trend says that he is performing terribly. This is the same group of players RDM had and he's turned them into a team that has lost to QPR, West Ham, Swansea, Newcastle, Corinthans and drawn with Reading, Brentford, Swansea again and Southampton. Compare that to RDM, who lost to Man United, Shakhtar, Juventus, West Brom and drew with QPR and Juventus at home.
> 
> Good managers don't have so many losses and draws to those teams with this squad. There is no way we would be worse off in the league if RDM was still manager. Even if we didn't win anything this year under him we would still be better off going into next season if we kept him on until the end of the season and reassessed from there.


Eh, we drew with QPR away from home during RDM's reign.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Magsimus said:


> Ever wondered what happens when you leave Newcastle in the lurch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, and I thought Enrique's return was bad.


Is that a tooth that comes out?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No idea how a foul wasn't given for that. Atrocious officiating.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Magsimus said:


> Ever wondered what happens when you leave Newcastle in the lurch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, and I thought Enrique's return was bad.


Actually, why was there no action for that? I've seen fouls (and bookings) given for feet that high before even if they don't make much contact with an opponent.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Glad to see that Andros Townsend was good today. Saw that he got the man of the match award. He has a bright future I just hope he gets as much playing time as possible for the club. I hope we get to see more of him for the remainder of the season, QPR still have very tough games remaining so it will be good to see how he does against the likes of Man Utd etc.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



I Curry I said:


> Actually, why was there no action for that? I've seen fouls (and bookings) given for feet that high before even if they don't make much contact with an opponent.


Because Howard Webb. Consistently the worst ref to visit SJP, he's awful every single time.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Magsimus said:


> Because Howard Webb. Consistently the worst ref to visit SJP, he's awful every single time.


How was 'Jenas' today Magsimus? 

He looked OUTSTANDING today. Maybe he's rekindling his early form from 4 or so years back now he's surrounded by better players like Cabaye, Debuchy, Cisse etc. Because seriously the past few years he has been poor for Toulouse. I think Pardew is good at the gambles. The cheap price for ben Arfa, getting Cisse in, Sissoko signing now too for cheap, and it's really paying off.

I do like Newcastle considering I do live up here and I thought they have looked good in recent weeks. Which is a shame as I was looking forward to the game against them at White Hart Lane next week but I don't think it is going to be as easy as I thought it would be.

Then again, you were probably in better form last season when arriving and we all know how that ended up!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

United away next Sunday. 

Hopefully Heitinga will be dropped and we go back to Jagielka/Distin. Heitinga will get ruined against them. 

Fingers crossed Coleman is fit and can go back to RB.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hope Kiz has prepared his anus for when the 'Pool come to town :brodgers

Please not three nil again... PLEASE


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm in the touhg position of needing Liverpool and Spurs to do badly for Chelsea's sake, but also wanting Lennon and Suarez to do well for my fantasy team.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

@Cookie Monster :lol He was fantastic indeed, best player on the pitch. Pace, power, skill and shooting ability. One moment where he gave Ashley Cole a five yard head start and beat him to the ball was unbelievable. £1.8m :lmao

I'd say Carr and Ashley deserve more praise for transfers, Pardew just manages what he's given imo. I can actually look forward to games now. Weird feeling.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Magsimus said:


> @Cookie Monster :lol He was fantastic indeed, best player on the pitch. Pace, power, skill and shooting ability. One moment where he gave Ashley Cole a five yard head start and beat him to the ball was unbelievable. £1.8m :lmao
> 
> I'd say Carr and Ashley deserve more praise for transfers, Pardew just manages what he's given imo. I can actually look forward to games now. Weird feeling.


Yeah, I liked the look of him. Definitely a great addition to the Newcastle team, I can see you having a real strong end to the season and pushing up for the top 8. Carr has done a superb job, was at Spurs too!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Demba Ba in the one situation where you would prefer a kick in the balls than a kick in the face, with dat Eva Carneiro around dishing out dat tender, loving treatment :terry :kobe4

I suspect Carra will be starting again playing a deep defensive line so the match tomorrow will basically be a replica of the Arsenal match, inviting them onto us all match long, and against better players enaldo


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That was just Colo's way of saying welcome back


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Green Light said:


> That was just Colo's way of saying welcome back


Why is that thing in your sig so recognisable? Was it called Nobby or something, really can't remember.

Very tricky to judge Coloccini's tackle. In some way, extremely reckless to kick your foot that high up. But, a freak accident. I'd of given it a yellow, granted I had a good view of it. I imagine since it was on a counter attacking play, Webb wouldn't of got a great visual.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Mr. Blobby!


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Desecrated said:


> Very tricky to judge Coloccini's tackle. In some way, extremely reckless to kick your foot that high up. But, a freak accident. I'd of given it a yellow, granted I had a good view of it. I imagine since it was on a counter attacking play, Webb wouldn't of got a great visual.


Thing about giving it a yellow is that it was during play and the tackle took place in the box, so you'd have to give a pen aswell. Difficult call to make.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I remember when I saw Mr Blobby in a Pantomime when I was a wee lad was the happiest day of my life as a child

Talking of Mr Blobby it's interesting to see Wayne Rooney in form I wonder how long this will go on before he returns to shit for 25-odd games


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fellaini next sunday...

:jones


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Has Ba REALLY got a broken nose? Fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Well fought away win tonight and a clean sheet. First half was a good performance lacked the killer edge at times but could have scored 3 or 4 if it wasn't for the woodwork and the big aussie, 2nd half a bit drab but thanks to some magic from wazza we got there in the end.

De Gea and Rio standouts for me and i thought evans played well but had a few dodgy moments saying that it didn't help he had to cover for evra everytime he was caught out which was more than once again.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hope Kiz has prepared his anus for when the 'Pool come to town :brodgers
> 
> Please not three nil again... PLEASE


Man City are yet to concede a goal in 2013. :barry

Fucking Chelsea pan Villa 8-0 and then keep on giving points to teams around us, worst one is still QPR at home. QPR would have been absolutely buried if Chelsea had just given them a good thrashing in that match. :HHH











Oh well, you'll all pay...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao 

Anyway, Man City 1-4 Liverpool. :brodgers


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Going for a 3-1 in City's favour.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

4-1 to City. we're going to get fucked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Rush said:


> 4-1 to City. we're going to get fucked.


No you won't, you'll put in a heroic performance and win 1-0.

For Fergie.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We're not going to be able to keep a clean sheet.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We can do it. We must. For Fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

23CARRATWAT is going to get raped by City if he starts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

it doesnt matter anways. strikers havent taken their chances this season, we paying now for a terrible window. i expect us to hit back massively in the next window and completely turn over the team. as many as 7-8 first team squad players could be gone, and replaced with the likes for cavani, falcao, fernandinho, etc etc.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

you're not going to outpessimist me on this fight Kiz. City are going to rape us hard.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> it doesnt matter anways. strikers havent taken their chances this season, we paying now for a terrible window. i expect us to hit back massively in the next window and completely turn over the team. as many as 7-8 first team squad players could be gone, and replaced with the likes for cavani, falcao, fernandinho, etc etc.


Can we have THA BARRYK please :barry


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Brilliant (Y)



Magsimus said:


> @Cookie Monster :lol He was fantastic indeed, best player on the pitch. Pace, power, skill and shooting ability. One moment where he gave Ashley Cole a five yard head start and beat him to the ball was unbelievable. £1.8m :lmao
> 
> I'd say Carr and Ashley deserve more praise for transfers, Pardew just manages what he's given imo. I can actually look forward to games now. Weird feeling.


Have you ever given Alan Pardew credit?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

amazing how pulis finds approaching a linsman unaceptable. yet when it comes to tackles tv networks wont show again on reply, because of the sheer voilence and damage it caused to the human body, he doesnt bat an eye lid. Arsene Wenger has nothing to apologise for. The F.A. hates Arsenal Football Club and they make attempts to screw Arsenal up. As for that prat in the hat Tony Pulis, talk about deflecting the attention away from the garbage football you always play. Moron it was a goal!


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

if you're living in England, I want you deported.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> amazing how pulis finds approaching a linsman unaceptable. yet when it comes to tackles tv networks wont show again on reply, because of the sheer voilence and damage it caused to the human body, he doesnt bat an eye lid. Arsene Wenger has nothing to apologise for.* The F.A. hates Arsenal Football Club and they make attempts to screw Arsenal up*. As for that prat in the hat Tony Pulis, talk about deflecting the attention away from the garbage football you always play. Moron it was a goal!


:lmao

Settle down, son.


----------



## Death Rider

Expectnomercy316 said:


> amazing how pulis finds approaching a linsman unaceptable. yet when it comes to tackles tv networks wont show again on reply, because of the sheer voilence and damage it caused to the human body, he doesnt bat an eye lid. Arsene Wenger has nothing to apologise for. The F.A. hates Arsenal Football Club and they make attempts to screw Arsenal up. As for that prat in the hat Tony Pulis, talk about deflecting the attention away from the garbage football you always play. Moron it was a goal!


C O N spiracy!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Abk™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Brilliant (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever given Alan Pardew credit?


Yes, when we're winning games and doing well. But he's not in charge of the transfers, he's admitted that himself. That's just how it is.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wait! City buying Falcao AND Cavani in the summer? Would that be to win the League by goal difference or be knocked of the CL without winning a single game?:mancini2

@ Kiz, what are the chances of Mancini being sacked if City fail to win the League?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

it's not and. it's either or.

and idk, txiki and co seem to be supportive of him. he'll probably get one last tilt at it. i would say this season is almost a write off besides the fa cup, and there's a bevy of reasons behind it. would need to be a top class manager too, and there will barely be any available. pep already off the bayern, the not so special one off to either chelsea or psg, that really only leaves a couple of managers of the possible standard to take this team to the next level. ancelotti and klopp would probably be the only 2 that come to mind immediately, klopp looks quite content at dortmund and idk what the situation is with ancelotti. so i dont really see him getting sacked.

duncan castles saying we've been offered and talked to falcao. and that we've been offered penaldo.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm not that big on Ancelotti, to be honest, but he might be good for City. The not so special one is tailor made for a club such as City--plenty of money and top class players.

If Mou leaves Madrid, I don't think Ronaldo would too. Although, I'd love to see Ronaldo back into the Prem.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

soriano and txiki wouldnt work with him and vice versa.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> amazing how pulis finds approaching a linsman unaceptable. yet when it comes to tackles tv networks wont show again on reply, because of the sheer voilence and damage it caused to the human body, he doesnt bat an eye lid. Arsene Wenger has nothing to apologise for. The F.A. hates Arsenal Football Club and they make attempts to screw Arsenal up. As for that prat in the hat Tony Pulis, talk about deflecting the attention away from the garbage football you always play. Moron it was a goal!


All managers say stuff after a game to take attention away from their team and to even raise spirits when it comes to them watching the interview, they know they were screwed and deserved better etc.

Some managers just come across less twattish when doing so whilst others seem extremely bitter.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Scrappy win. Another 3 points from another average performance though. 7 point lead at the end of January is pretty baffling. THE BEST OF THE WORST.

Kinda hope City go HAM in the summer and really make us step up next season too. 

Another strong defensive performance. We've been really solid defensively for a good month now regardless of what the media will say. Really good game from De Gea too who is as much to credit for the 3 points as Rooney with some of the saves he pulled off. Doubt he got any credit though. Rio's having a super season on the down low too. Great to see Rooney in form. Shame about everyone else. 

Be interesting to see QPR's defensive record since Fabio's been playing regularly compared to without him. 

I'm not trying to defend Benitez but I doubt RDM would be doing a whole lot better with the way the team is currently playing. Just imagine how bad it'd be without Mata and Lampard. The latter being surplus to requirements gets funnier on a weekly basis. Pro. Only thing I'd blame Rafa for is his persistence with Torres (which lets face it is 90% likely pressure from Roman) and his inability to change a game with his subs (granted Chelsea's bench right now is pretty terrible). Players like Oscar and Ivanovic just aren't performing and it's difficult for a manager to do much about that when there's so few options on the bench. The simple matter is that the players are under performing and it's blind to just blame Rafa for all this and not blame any of the players.

The real reason for the poor form? No Mikel.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i think you can pretty much guarantee us going ham. many out, many in. and hopefully before the last day of the window too. that killed us. as well as not getting top quality players.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*I expect it too. Summer should be a hoot watching City and Madrid's overhaul.*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*






idk if this has been posted. conspiracy reason as to why the lights went out at Craven Cottage.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

already posted JUPES


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

The FA hate Arsenal? No one gives a shit about Arsenal except Spurs.

City better not go for Ancelotti.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Pellegrini would be an immense choice for City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Desecrated said:


> Pellegrini would be an immense choice for City.


i agree. and bielsa.

don't see them being the 'big' name that would be targeted if bobby was sacked.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Lukaku and Long look like they will maul Dawson with some good service.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Much more of this and Roman may pack his bags and walk away. How much has he spent - is it a billion pounds yet? - and nobody at Chelsea seems to appreciate him. I do - because he saved us fans of Arsenal, Liverpool et al from total Man U dominance plus he brought some fantastic players (and managers) to PL and helped make it the most-watched, most-popular, most-entertaining football league on the planet. Thank you for what you have done, Roman, and I understand perfectly: it's not fun anymore.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*ositivity*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:terry :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



> Striker Carlos Tevez, 28, will be allowed to leave Manchester City as the Premier League champions plan a massive summer clear-out. Edin Dzeko, Samir Nasri, Joelon Lescott, Scott Sinclair, Aleksandar Kolarov and Maicon could all leave the club.


From the Sunday Mirror

I'll take Lescott and Sinclair, thanks.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

City will turn over Liverpool easily, 2 or 3-0 im guessing :side:


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Walker still taking corners and free kicks. :kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

tevez wont leave. why would he agree to be sold when he can leave for boca at the end of his contract?

the rest i can see leaving. i'd like maicon to stay but his injury layoff for his knee is worrying to say the least.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> *Much more of this and Roman may pack his bags and walk away. How much has he spent - is it a billion pounds yet? - and nobody at Chelsea seems to appreciate him. I do - because he saved us fans of Arsenal, Liverpool et al from total Man U dominance plus he brought some fantastic players (and managers) to PL and helped make it the most-watched, most-popular, most-entertaining football league on the planet. Thank you for what you have done, Roman, and I understand perfectly: it's not fun anymore.*


Did you copy that from another website?


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Well if they can either sell Tevez or keep him for another year and then he's out on a free. If they do cash in then I can't see Dzeko leaving. Lescott would be perfect for Everton. Bar the obvious reasons their defence really needs tightening up. Really hope Sinclair gets out of there and can resume his carear where he left off at Swansea. They'll probably let Barry go if a decent offer comes in too. Good signing again for Everton actually. And Sinclair actually. EVERTONIAN RAID. All depends on who they can get in first though really. Expect an overhaul of their midfield and attack.*


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

How can these commentators not see that Defoe rolled his ankle?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

who i can see being sold/leaving

lescott, kolarov, nasri, dzeko, kolo, wright, maicon, sinclair, bridge, rsc, mcgivern, boyata plus a host of guys like scapuzzi who just aren't good enough and will never make it.

who they get replaced with? top class replacements, nastasic esque signings and youth promotions. i don't know. can't be worse than our last summer.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Who was in charge of city's spending in the summer? Was it Marwood, Mancini or a mixture of both? Poor recruitment anyway.

If you could get all that of the wage bill it would put a huge dent in it, can't see it happening though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Seabs said:


> *Well if they can either sell Tevez or keep him for another year and then he's out on a free. If they do cash in then I can't see Dzeko leaving. Lescott would be perfect for Everton. Bar the obvious reasons their defence really needs tightening up. Really hope Sinclair gets out of there and can resume his carear where he left off at Swansea. They'll probably let Barry go if a decent offer comes in too. Good signing again for Everton actually. And Sinclair actually. EVERTONIAN RAID. All depends on who they can get in first though really. Expect an overhaul of their midfield and attack.*


Not only are are we being fed Uniteds scraps, we're taking Cities too :fergie

Feed the Scousers :mark: I just want to see the Jagielka & Lescott partnership back :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



ROUSEY said:


> From the Sunday Mirror
> 
> I'll take Lescott and Sinclair, thanks.


:lol, Nasri that overrated peice of shit!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> Who was in charge of city's spending in the summer? Was it Marwood, Mancini or a mixture of both? Poor recruitment anyway.
> 
> If you could get all that of the wage bill it would put a huge dent in it, can't see it happening though.


bobby told marwood the players he wanted (hazard, van persie). marwood went out and bought the players (richard wright, scott sinclair)

hence bobby saying a fair few things about marwood and him being demoted and txiki being brought in.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Didn't Van Persie, reject city? i think he said that himself!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yea, him and Wenger said it. I think Mancini did as well, but I might have dreamt that up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

bobby said we never even made an offer. wenger has said something similar too recently

popov off for spitting :lmao. scummy bastard.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Popov. :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What an idiot. You just can't do that.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fucking hell, Spurs can't win today!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> bobby said we never even made an offer. wenger has said something similar too recently
> 
> popov off for spitting :lmao. scummy bastard.





> Roberto Mancini believes the failure to land Robin van Persie might cost Manchester City the title. The City manager indicated with a tiny gap between his finger and thumb just how close he was to bringing the Dutch striker to the Etihad Stadium, where he would have become the best-paid player in the Premier League.
> 
> He claimed the champions had agreed a deal with Arsenal well before Van Persie chose to "follow his heart" and move to Old Trafford. Five months later, Mancini acknowledged the 29-year-old is the man most responsible for the seven-point gap that separates the two Manchester clubs.
> 
> "It is clear he has changed their situation," said Mancini. "At the moment, he is the difference between us but we were very close to signing him. I know what the reason was but I won't say. It was not about money. We wanted Van Persie because we knew he was totally different from our other strikers. We wanted to improve our team for the Champions League. We were very close and we were sure it would have been good for us. But it didn't happen and now we can do nothing about it.





> Wenger -
> 
> Van Persie is unlikely to be earning quite as much as Old Trafford, although that is the figure that Wayne Rooney is rumoured to be paid by the club - although United have denied this.
> 
> 'It is true Manchester City [were] interested in him and he has chosen to go to United,' said Wenger, quoted in the Independent.
> 
> 'He could come out more on the reasons but I didn't want to know more about that.'


The man himself said he chose us as well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Disgusting from Popov. Spurs should be comfortable now.

Gets Lukaku off, who the guy 2nd to me in FF has as captain. lolz.

Great refereeing by Clattenburg to be fair.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Commentator telling the story of Holtby and how he's an Everton fan.

Won't be long before he's playing for us. 

And Wayne Rooney.

:kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i definitely remember an article a few months back with bobby saying that we made an enquiry and didn't go beyond that. most signs point to him not wanting to come here regardless. doesnt really matter. we didnt get him, for whatever reason and that's all that's important


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Man City 1-2 Liverpool
Aguero Lescott o.g and Sturridge

I think the Liverpool midfield will overrun City's and Carra will have a comfortable 90mins at the back.



Spoiler: backup prediction and more likely outcome



City 4-1 Liverpool :skip


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Anyway, are you confident today Snrub?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Best player in the league.

He's turning into Ronaldo.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck you popov, game over


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> Anyway, are you confident today Snrub?


no. no kompany, no yaya. i would say we've won very, very few games with those two not playing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> no. no kompany, no yaya. i would say we've won very, very few games with those two not playing.


I think Liverpool are set up quite well to combat the way you play, very centrally. But I still have no trust in them to get a result against a top team, especially away.

Bale is just fantastic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Irish Jet said:


> *Best player in the league.*
> 
> He's turning into Ronaldo.


van Persie played yesterday.

Bale is up there though. van Persie, Mata and Bale have probably been the best players this season. A few others like Michu, Fellaini etc deserve mentions too, but those three have been the best.

Dem left footers.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If Spurs keep Bale, get a top striker and Sandro comes back fit, they'll be title contenders next season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Bale would be a perfect city signing, he'd tick plenty of boxes. Hope it never happens.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Bale is fucking overrated. plays good like 5 games a season!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Bale is fucking overrated. plays good like 5 games a season!


You're really on a roll today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> Bale would be a perfect city signing, he'd tick plenty of boxes. Hope it never happens.


He'd be perfect for United as well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'd love Bale at united, wanted him when he was a left back at Southampton, he's even said his heroes are Giggs and Ronaldo.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Disgusting from Popov. Spurs should be comfortable now.
> 
> Gets Lukaku off, who the guy 2nd to me in FF has as captain. lolz.
> 
> Great refereeing by Clattenburg to be fair.


Bale's goal today should see back me to the top, as long as Mata doesn't pick up bonus points. Rush has him as captain and I've got RVP, so it might come to a straight shoot-out between those two.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Bale is fucking overrated. plays good like 5 games a season!


misspelt wilshere


----------



## CGS

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Bale is fucking overrated. plays good like 5 games a season!


Overrated? Slightly imo but be plays good in much more than 5 games a season. Would walk into most teams with ease


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Joel said:


> He'd be perfect for United as well.


He would, but I see city being more realistic.


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> He would, but I see city being more realistic.


How so? If given the choice I'd imagine he would take United over City


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

ronaldo replacement 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> How so? If given the choice I'd imagine he would take United over City


Cause Bale probably commands over £50m in today's market.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> How so? If given the choice I'd imagine he would take United over City


I just doubt we would go to the fee that Levy would want. If Bale does leave I would think it'll be city or Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

i also dont think he would sign for another english club out of respect for spurs. madrid or he stays.

he will end up at madrid somewhere down the line. make the most of that 'working partnership.' i.e if madrid want a player they get them


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> I just doubt we would go to the fee that Levy would want. If Bale does leave I would think it'll be city or Madrid.





Joel said:


> Cause Bale probably commands over £50m in today's market.


Fair point. Still if money is the case I see Madrid winning the battle. Dunno I just can't imagine him going to City at all


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

If Madrid are in for him they will get him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> i also dont think he would sign for another english club out of respect for spurs. madrid or he stays.
> 
> he will end up at madrid somewhere down the line. make the most of that 'working partnership.' i.e if madrid want a player they get them


I dunno. Could see him at United or City. Agreed that he will play for Madrid eventually though. Maybe they'll even just give Modric back to them plus money :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> misspelt wilshere


We all know Mercy's stupid but come on Wilshere's been great.


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> If Madrid are in for him they will get him.


With the likely overhaul this summer I wouldn't be surprised if they did make a bid for him. Or at least show an interest


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wilshere is brilliant. A real class player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



AlexHumph said:


> We all know Mercy's stupid but come on Wilshere's been great.


stupid comments get stupid replies


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm starting to think the Chelsea board have purposely trolled the fans this season.

- Not buying a striker in the summer transfer window when we knew Torres sucked and Di Matteo didn't really like Sturridge
- Sacking Di Matteo
- Putting Benitez in charge
- Not giving Lampard a contract extension

What is going to happen next? I maybe THE RIGHT ONE, but not even I can predcit what the hell goes on in the minds of Abramovich, Buck and Fat Cunt Gourlay.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Bale is fucking overrated. plays good like 5 games a season!


do you ever post anything that isn't complete shite you numpty?



Anark said:


> Bale's goal today should see back me to the top, as long as Mata doesn't pick up bonus points. Rush has him as captain and I've got RVP, so it might come to a straight shoot-out between those two.


fucking swansea and stoke. could've kept a clean sheet and i'd be well ahead :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao 

If that was De Gea...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Suarez just destroyed Clichy and Barry. 

Liverpool playing well.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool have started well, they need to get a goal when they have these spells though.

Edit - That's why. Good goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Not Surprised

Edit

Friggin Agger. Had a feeling from the first few mins he would cause us problems today


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fuck off, Liverpool. Useless cunts.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Agger's positioning was all over the place

Liverpool should get the goal back if they can play like they have been playing in the first 25


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lol, you guys have already giving up. It's not over yet!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's funny that Liverpool fans rate Agger.

Jonny Evans, on a bad day > Agger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

STURRIDGE

This is not gonna end well


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Hell of a strike :sturridge

No need to kick it out, nothing wrong with playing on there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

We were really poor in the first half today and it was really typical that a few days after the transfer window shuts, we don't get a striker in and Jermain Defoe gets injured. Tonight is a big game in the African cup of Nations, I just hope Togo lose so we get Adebayor back for the Newcastle game next Saturday, he will be needed.

Bale was real quality today. Popped up everywhere and was strolling past West Brom players with ease, he has really come on from even last season, his shots just seem to be so much more deadlier, always seem to hit the target. Cracking finish today. I also thought Holtby looked brilliant when he come on, think he had something like 95% pass completion and not afraid to put a foot in too, he will be an important player for us, always on the move and it's great to see.

Another clean sheet for Lloris too. I said before the weekend that if we win our next 3 games, we will be in 3rd place. I stand by that. We won today, we have Newcastle at home coming up next and then West Ham away. In that time Chelsea play against Man City away I believe and I honestly can't see them picking up three points there. I won't be counting my chickens though as anything can happen.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Dzeko's fine? Well nothing to complain about then Citeh :sturridge


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a hit. Dzeko being an all around bitch too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Fair play to Liverpool for playing on. One of my pet hates is when a team kicks the ball out for a player who is feigning injury.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Took Sturridge out for Remy

:kobe2


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Was Dzeko even feigning injury? Looked like he was just whinging that he didn't get the foul.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Don't know why fans expect players to kick the ball when a player is "injured" when so many players these days are feigning injuries (which appears what Dzeko was doing)

City's biggest threat seem to be coming from the Right, Zaba is bombing down the line and Milner is looking like a handful


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Wouldn't mind a few more for Dzeko. Got him as my captain


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

2nd time this season a foul has resulted in a goal for the opposition. great.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Liverpool's goal looked fair to me, nothing for City to complain about.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Liverpool's goal looked fair to me, nothing for City to complain about.


Was foul?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> What a hit. Dzeko being an all around bitch too.


Liverpool have every right to play on unless Dzeko got head injury then Liverpool don't have to out ball out & play only stop if/when ref blows whistle to call stop to attend to player with the head injury, Dzeko trying feign injury to gain advantage for his team as soon as lfc scored got up waved medical staff away & moaned to linesman.

Nice to see that team & ref just let game play on one things don't like about game is when team in good position they put it out for opposition player whose down, he gets treatment then on 30 seconds laters & everything great while team have build again from back when opposition team already set up in good position to stop next attack.

Great hit though by Sturridge, you alright by the way mate?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lol zabaleta


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Zaba :lmao. Dude got off lucky


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That was so fucking close. Did Hart even call for the ball?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



The Monster said:


> Liverpool have every right to play on unless Dzeko got head injury then Liverpool don't have to out ball out & play only stop if/when ref blows whistle to call stop to attend to player with the head injury, Dzeko trying feign injury to gain advantage for his team as soon as lfc scored got up waved medical staff away & moaned to linesman.
> 
> Nice to see that team & ref just let game play on one things don't like about game is when team in good position they put it out for opposition player whose down, he gets treatment then on 30 seconds laters & everything great while team have build again from back when opposition team already set up in good position to stop next attack.
> 
> Great hit though by Sturridge, you alright by the way mate?


Yea, I'm not bad thanks. I'd feel a bit better if Liverpool turned their dominance into a lead though. All good with you?

I didn't think it was a foul on Dzeko, seemed like the defender just wanted it more and Dzeko didn't like it. 

Liverpool have been much the better team.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Did feel we were sloppy in the first 10 mins or so and City looked likely to take a very early lead. Once we got into it though we looked pretty comfortable both offensively and defensively. Hopefully we can keep this up. 

Also Sturridge has been a boss thus far.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Was foul?


I meant Dzeko being down injured.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I thought it was a foul on Dzeko tbf. Great strike from Sturridge though. Sloppy defending for the first goal but apart from that, we've been dominating.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Yea, watching the replays it probably was a foul on Dzeko, he had to go through the man to get the ball. 

Nastasic has not enjoyed Sturridge at all.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Heck of a strike by Sturridge tbf. Fair play to the ref for not stopping it just because someone is whinging on the floor. Players pull that trick to halt momentum way too much. I'd be annoyed if Utd didn't get a foul for that tbf. Not like Dzeko would have made any difference to the play either. Javi Garcia probably hoping Mancini is too concerned with the ref to remember his part in the goal. This players not celebrating against their old team is getting tiresome now. Not EVERYONE has to do it.

Would love Bale at Utd. Sure he'd come, not so sure Spurs would sell to us though. No doubt City will be in for him. Madrid too. More likely to go one of them 2 sadly if he moves.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sturridge has been immense. Looks like he might be injured though. If he is, Borini will be in I guess. Hope he's okay though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I'm glad STURRIDGE is getting a chance to show what he can really do. I always give him a run in the team and he WILL score goals.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sturridge has looked better in this first half than I ever saw him at Chelsea, good luck to him. All I need now is some fantasy points for Suarez.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*










CATBOX


----------



## The Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> Yea, I'm not bad thanks. I'd feel a bit better if Liverpool turned their dominance into a lead though. All good with you?
> 
> I didn't think it was a foul on Dzeko, seemed like the defender just wanted it more and Dzeko didn't like it.
> 
> Liverpool have been much the better team.


Agreed think Liverpool been better side but got uncanny knack as of late letting in "soft" goals & mcfc better in 2nd halves of games, Liverpool pressing high been very effective but come point when drop off & become tired & mcfc then try gain advantage & get goals they need IMO Liverpool need get goal in first 10-15mins of 2nd half most likely on break to have something to hang on to & build on it to get result in this game.

Yeah I'm not to bad whole jan bit of blur glad its over tbh. Ive not been well through most of jan & trying get back in swing of things at work at sane time left me little bit worse for wear otherwise all is good now & just upgraded to sky+ on Wednesday which made me feel hell of a lot better.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Stupid dive by Sturridge


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

No way we would ever sell Gareth Bale to a Premier League rival. Just will not happen. It will be exactly like the Luka Modric and Chelsea deal. If he leaves it will be to go to Madrid, simple as that.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Learning from the best I see...


:suarez1


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> No way we would ever sell Gareth Bale to a Premier League rival. Just will not happen. It will be exactly like the Luka Modric and Chelsea deal. If he leaves it will be to go to Madrid, simple as that.


Wish Wenger said that


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Quite a ding dong we have now. Suarez looking like he might have a nibble at somebody sooner or later.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can see Tevez coming on and scoring the winner if I'm honest with ya.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Sturridge was such a good honest boy. Until he fell into bad company.:suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Srdjan99 said:


> Sturridge was such a good honest boy. Until he fell into bad company.:suarez1


I Know right 

:cashley :terry 

Such awful people


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

STEVIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

VINTAGE Steven Gerrard! :cole1


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Gerrard. haha, class goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Been a while since we've seen a Gerrard special


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

WHAT A GOAL STEVEN GERRARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-1 LIVERPOOL


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a fucking strike from Gerrard. And it's vintage!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a goal. No less than Liverpool deserve, they've outplayed city for the whole game basically.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Maicon on for Silva. That'll do it.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

That goal reminded me of Arteta's v City last season, because it looks like the goal that has ended Manchester City's title challenge.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Srdjan99 said:


> That goal reminded me of Arteta's v City last season, because it looks like the goal that has ended Manchester City's title challenge.


Didn't City win the title last season though?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

im glad the players have also given up on the title

what was that about me being wrong about the title chase? hilarious.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:kenny Ohhh dear


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reina you fucking muppet


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao Reina. What a clown.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reina needs shot. Inexplicable 'goalkeeping'


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I think god has it out for us


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

I was about to write how Aguero have been shit:lol What the hell was Reina doing?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:lmao

Had to come from Reina. Class goalkeeping, still, well done on Aguero hitting the target.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Reina is an absolute joke :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What the fuck was Pepe Reina doing though? still what a fucking goal Aguero.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I think god has it out for us


Clearly god is a Man U fan. A Draw is just a great way of keeping both teams down :downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

city will get a late winner, they love this shit. plus Snrub has wrote them off so it's bound to happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Why do Hart or Reina never get ridiculed in the press for errors they make? I remember Gomes being absolutely tormented in the press.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why do Hart or Reina never get ridiculed in the press for errors they make? I remember Gomes being absolutely tormented in the press.


Well Hart is English so he can do no wrong. Reina though....I dunno. I mean he's been hugely error prone for like 2 years now and virtually gets zero shtick for it. Quite amazing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Because the narrative is set of them both being 'top class'. The press don't like swaying from narratives that are already in place.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

How many fucking times do we want to drop points this fucking year? This will make it twice vs City. Should've fucking had 6 points against them, fucked it last week against Arsenal. Yet another fucking case of so close yet so far due to stupid fucking errors. Reina can fuck right off. I will take any other keeper in the prem over that fucking fat, lazy cunt. FUCK.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

God knows where they have plucked 5 minutes from.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> God knows where they have plucked 5 minutes from.


Pretty much what I was thinking. Should have been about 3.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



T-C said:


> God knows where they have plucked 5 minutes from.


Well he is a member of this forum, so ask him.

Great game this. Could watch another 30 minutes.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

He better explain pronto then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

:shaq 

Why do Liverpool insist on making things hard for us fans?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

What a weird match, liverpool dominated the whole match!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

More than I thought Liverpool would get, but they deserved much more if it wasn't for their 'goalkeeper'. city were very uninspiring indeed, Garcia looked out of his depth for most of the game and Nastasic got ran ragged for most of the time while he was on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

title race over. getting comprehensively outplayed at home like that is a joke.

at least yaya will improve us :hayden3


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

*Nice of City to gift us the title this season. Thanks. Reina continuing to WOAT and yet gets linked with a move to Barca to be their #1. Beast of a goal from Gerrard. Bravo.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Can we keep a 1 goal lead for once? Can we beat a team that's above us?

Find out next week on Joe Allen and friends mystery hour


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Commentators keep talking about City dropping points, fucking hell they were shite. That was us gifting them a fucking point. Should have another 4 points from City this year, 3 from arsenal, 2 from everton and thats not even thinking too hard about this. another 9 points and we'd be sitting pretty.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What a weird match, liverpool dominated the whole match!


Whats weird about it? It how pretty much 90% of our matches turn out :kobe


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Kiz and a few others with the old "title race is over" shite, barely in february we could easily lose/draw next week vs everton and still have to play arsenal away and city/chelsea at home.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

At least we were the first team to score past City this calender year. The little victories my friends :bateman

#Letmefeelgoodplz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

it is over. we won on goal difference last season. didn't improve one iota in the summer. utd went out and bought themselves a player to win the title. that's the difference between this season and last. stop kidding yourselves. it's not going to happen again. not only are you not giving up 3 losses, we're not beating teams like we were last season. last season we were the better team over the course of the season. this season it's not close.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Because of what happened last season i'm not getting excited until we beat city at old trafford or get results against chelsea, arsenal and everton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



93.20 said:


> it is over. we won on goal difference last season. didn't improve one iota in the summer. utd went out and bought themselves a player to win the title..


yeah but you still spent more than us, we just spent more wisely. We were linked with Garcia for a while, but after seeing him this season im glad it didnt happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



united_07 said:


> yeah but you still spent more than us, we just spent more wisely. We were linked with Garcia for a while, but after seeing him this season im glad it didnt happen.


im well aware of how much we spent. that doesn't mean we improved.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

Tonight's game was, in my humble opinion, the best game offensively that Liverpool has played all this season. Suarridge is a beastly partnership.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*

It's clearly time for a new GK come transfers. What on earth was Reina thinking? Great finish from Kun though. We need to learn how to hold a lead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - GAMEOVER YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## Rush

Would rather almost any keeper in the prem over Reina. Hell, is Craig Gordon doing anything right now? i'd take him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I wanted Joe Allen and firend's mystery hour otatosmiley


----------



## DA

Just back from the pub. Premierleague :wilkins

The main weakness in Agger's game was highlighted today, loses his man in the 6 yard box far too often. Worrying times when :carra is the most on-form CB.

:sturridge Brilliant goal and I love how it's just so fucking hard to get the ball off him. LOL Dzeko's bitching after the goal.

Vintage Gerrard :cole3 His goal against Norwich and now this goal are just classic Gerrard, he hasn't been trying them specials in the last couple of years, just sidefooting them probably because he didn't trust his groin but that seems to have changed this season. Great to see him and Lampard in Vintage Mode this year.

As sure as night follows day, so too is it sure that Reina is gonna Reina. Fucking Christ in heaven he's such a liability these days. It's like he has just given up trying to be a goalkeeper and wants to go to the one destination where the tea lady could fill in as keeper and still get a clean sheet in most games: Barcelona. LOL if he thinks Barca will buy him in this form, he'll sooner play for Torquay United.

Having said that, Aguero's goal was pure sex and he was fantastic all match.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread - BRAVE BRADFORD/KICKING KIDS*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Whats weird about it? It how pretty much 90% of our matches turn out :kobe


Yeah, but against Man City away!


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Things are starting to click for Liverpool, the only thing that needs work is their defense and goal keeper.


----------



## WWCturbo

Liverpool is back!  such a great performance today, was a lot of fun watching the game. Shame on Reina though, acted like a dog chasing the ball. Mindless goalkeeper.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

> Since the start of last season, Reina has made 8 errors leading directly to a goal in the PL.


Ever since the beachball goal Reina has been terrible. Maybe if we throw another beachball and he saves it the curse will be broken.


----------



## Irish Jet

A collapse now would be worse than last seasons.


----------



## Nige™

Liverpool should've gone for Butland but what a strike from Aguero, pure instinct & absolute class!


----------



## Andre

Butland stll makes plenty of mistakes. He's a good long term prospect but he's hardly the finished article.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Wait a sec... WE DIDN'T LOSE 3-0 AGAIN

#Progress


----------



## Cookie Monster

62 Manchester United
61
60
59
58
57
56
55
54 Manchester City
53
52
51
50
49
48
47
46 Chelsea
45 Tottenham
44
43
42 Everton
41 Arsenal
40
39
38
37
36 Liverpool
35
34 West Brom, Swansea
33
32
31
30 Stoke, West Ham
29 Sunderland
28 Fulham, Norwich
27 Newcastle
26
25
24 Southampton
23 Reading
22
21 Aston Villa, Wigan
20
19
18
17 QPR


----------



## Silent Alarm

Okay Liverpool, you held your end of the bargain. We'll see if we can do ya a favour against Everton.


----------



## MOX

WWCturbo said:


> Liverpool is back!  such a great performance today, was a lot of fun watching the game. Shame on Reina though, acted like a dog chasing the ball. Mindless goalkeeper.


You're going to win the league and the World Cup next season.


----------



## Death Rider

BLACKANDRE said:


> Butland stll makes plenty of mistakes. He's a good long term prospect but he's hardly the finished article.


As does reins plus he would be good for the long term. I love reins and he was one of the best of the keepers in the prem but lately he has become error prone and costs is numerous points when in the past he would win us points on his own. If barca want him lmao at that rumour) they can have him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider

Anark said:


> You're going to win the league and the World Cup next season.


:mark: next year will be our season :troll 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre

Yeah I know Reina is gash these days, was saying as much in the chatbox before, but is signing a rookie keeper really the way to go forward? At least with United you can say they have a lot of quality to compensate for De Gea's inexperience. I don't think that Liverpool have that luxury, especially if Butland just ends up becoming the next Green, Foster, Carson, etc.


----------



## T-C

Has De Gea's save from Ruiz yesterday been talked about yet? 

It was so good the ones on Match of the Day thought he didn't save it.


----------



## Andre

Get a gif of it and we'll talk about it.


----------



## Death Rider

BLACKANDRE said:


> Yeah I know Reina is gash these days, was saying as much in the chatbox before, but is signing a rookie keeper really the way to go forward? At least with United you can say they have a lot of quality to compensate for De Gea's inexperience. I don't think that Liverpool have that luxury, especially if Butland just ends up becoming the next Green, Foster, Carson, etc.


True but tbh it is the kind of player we would go for. Young, usually English players who can re sold at a later date. We need a new keeper no matter what though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## T-C

BLACKANDRE said:


> Get a gif of it and we'll talk about it.


----------



## Andre

Mclovin it said:


> True but tbh it is the kind of player we would go for. Young, usually English players who can re sold at a later date. We need a new keeper no matter what though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I agree that you need a new keeper but I think that you should be looking for somebody who is ready now. Not necessarily somebody who is world class (not many of those about) but someone who is consistent, reliable, controls his defence and can perform the basics, aka positioning and catching. Butland is far too inconsistent right now and doesn't have the maturity of a keeper who can organise a defence.


----------



## seabs

T-C said:


> Has De Gea's save from Ruiz yesterday been talked about yet?
> 
> It was so good the ones on Match of the Day thought he didn't save it.


*That pissed me off. Didn't see the touch in real time but on the replay watching it live it was pretty obvious he tipped it away from the goal and onto the post. As a shot stopper he's amazing. The rest will develop.*


----------



## united_07

seen this gif of Anderson imitating fergie :lmao


----------



## Andre

That is a fucking good save, I must have missed that one. 

To be fair to the MOTD commentator he did give De Gea loads of praise for a routine long distance save that was heading towards the middle of his goal just above head height.

I also noticed that he got away with parrying out another shot into a dangerous area but got lucky with the scuffed rebound. There's no doubt that his reflexes are the best in the league, but his handling needs to improve. I guess that will come with time. One thing that he might struggle to develop is his command of the eighteen yard area. He's not massively tall for a keeper so he can't really get away with having such a wirey frame.

Good points: Reflexes, distribution, agility.

Bad points: Handling, command of area.

Average points: Positioning, judgement/reading of the game.

I think that he can become great in most of these categories but I'm not so sure about the command of his area one. Obviously personal confidence will play a part.


----------



## T-C

BLACKANDRE said:


> That is a fucking good save, I must have missed that one.
> 
> To be fair to the MOTD commentator he did give De Gea loads of praise for a routine long distance save that was heading towards the middle of his goal just above head height.
> 
> I also noticed that he got away with parrying out another shot into a dangerous area but got lucky with the scuffed rebound. There's no doubt that his reflexes are the best in the league, but his handling needs to improve. I guess that will come with time. One thing that he might struggle to develop is his command of the eighteen yard area. He's not massively tall for a keeper so he can't really get away with having such a wirey frame.
> 
> Good points: Reflexes, distribution, agility.
> 
> Bad points: Handling, command of area.
> 
> Average points: Positioning, judgement/reading of the game.
> 
> I think that he can become great in most of these categories but I'm not so sure about the command of his area one. Obviously personal confidence will play a part.


I'd agree with all of that.

I do think he gets an overly bad rap from the press for the most part though, this for example from the Daily Mail (I know it prints horseshit all the time but it's an example of the narrative in the place).









Uncertain: David de Gea (left) remains uncertain under the high ball

I mean yesterday he took high balls with no fuss at all and clearly caught that one with ease, but they still feel the need to run with a caption just because that's the done thing. It's ok to criticize when he is making errors, but to criticize him when he's catching high balls with ease is just stupid.


----------



## Joel

Great save from de Gea. I don't think Andre nor myself thinks he is a shit goalkeeper. He quite clearly is very good and has a bucket load of potential. But the problem is that his weaknesses are always glaringly obvious, because he makes the same errors over and over again. Does it need to be brought up all the time? Probably not. But you guys fap to any save he makes, so all is fair game


----------



## Andre

I certainly don't think he's shit, it just pisses me off when _some_ United fans suggest that he's world class while continuing to make excuses for all of his mistakes. Sometimes I feel bad for hammering him when Hart, Reina and Szcezny perform far worse, but the thing is that there is very little talk on here of those guys being infallible.

The potential is clear to see because reflexes and agility like that are so rare to come by, the distribution is just the icing on the cake. The best thing that United could do is put the lad on some kind of bulking programme (although that could hinder his agility) while also bringing in some serious competition for his place. That could even be an older experienced keeper with valuable knowledge to pass on, something that could only be a bonus.

I'm of the school of thought that keeper isn't a position to learn your trade in at the top, but there will always be exceptions. Casillas is an obvious example.


----------



## seabs

T-C said:


> Uncertain: David de Gea (left) remains uncertain under the high ball


*Incredible.

How can you not love Anderson.*


----------



## Andre

When it comes to footy the press should generally be ignored. Form opinions for yourself (obviously you guys do) and ignore that horseshit. According to the media Joe Hart is error free and Reina is still world class :lol

I also remember The Scum having a massive campaign for Rob Green to be England No.1 (think he wrote articles for them at one point) from around the time Carson fucked up against Croatia until he finally got a run in the side during late 2009. Then he made that mistake against USA and they started a hate campaign. That says it all where the tabloids are concerned.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Bleurgh 

:morgan

United's to lose now (and they won't). Expecting major changes in the summer.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

Man City play the wrong system, in my opinion. Silva should always have a free floating role behind the striker instead of playing out wide where he is wasted. Of course, that would mean not playing two defensive midfielders which Mancini is obssesed with doing. Mancini is playing some Italian tactics or what? Nobody plays with two Dms, he should of let Barry anchor the midfield with Garcia (or another player) supporting Silva further up with Aguero the focal point. Dzeko is exactly the type of player Carragher would rather face as opposed to a tricky player like Aguero. Wrong tactics for me and wrong manager.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I had a very very wrong idea of what he was until he came to Liverpool. Looks a player (Y)


----------



## DA

So difficult to get the ball off him :sturridge



> OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe
> 9 - Steven Gerrard has now equalled his highest ever assist total [Opta definition] in a single Premier League season. Master.


Amazing to think he could get more assists in a season than he did when he was in his prime behind GOAT Torres.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> seen this gif of Anderson imitating fergie :lmao


:lol :lol


----------



## Joel

DwayneAustin said:


> So difficult to get the ball off him :sturridge
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to think he could get more assists in a season than he did when he was in his prime behind GOAT Torres.


9 is his highest tally for a season? Wow. Would have thought he'd have more.


----------



## Curry

Today was worrying, Liverpool looked good, better than Chelsea are most of the time. Might be a bit late this year but next year they might be back to their coveted top 4.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

> Opta : Reina's mistakes cost Liverpool 14 points this season .


But how many has Jones cost us?


----------



## DA

Hank Scorpio said:


> But how many has Jones cost us?


Cost us 1 FA Cup :downing


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> 9 is his highest tally for a season? Wow. Would have thought he'd have more.


Guess he's been too Busy scoring :ndiaye 



I Curry I said:


> Today was worrying, Liverpool looked good, better than Chelsea are most of the time. Might be a bit late this year but next year they might be back to their coveted top 4.


Defo late this year. Never expected us to make top 4 anyway (would have been nice though). Man what we need is a mix of Kenny's defensive tactics and Rodgers attacking tactics and we would be boss.


----------



## DA

Joel said:


> 9 is his highest tally for a season? Wow. Would have thought he'd have more.


Same here. I just checked Lampard's stats for a comparison and according to an ESPN site he has had 10 or more assists in the Prem on four occasions, with his highest being 16. Played in a better team of course but those are still outstanding stats.


----------



## reDREDD

Henderson won english under21 player of the year

really devalues chalobah winning the under 19 one


----------



## CGS

:hendo

No idea how he won it though.


----------



## Joel

DwayneAustin said:


> Same here. I just checked Lampard's stats for a comparison and according to an ESPN site he has had 10 or more assists in the Prem on four occasions, with his highest being 16. Played in a better team of course but those are still outstanding stats.


He has been just so efficient for us. 22 goals and 14 assists in the Prem in the 2009-10 season. Ridiculous stuff. Will hurt so much when this season is up and he leaves. Hopefully he can get the 6 more goals before then, so he takes the Chelsea goal scoring record.


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :hendo
> 
> No idea how he won it though.


it was a fan vote, liverpool fans love a fan vote


----------



## DA

:hendo :hendo4 :hendo3 :hendo2


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> it was a fan vote, liverpool fans love a fan vote


Ok makes sense now :hendo


----------



## T-C

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :hendo
> 
> No idea how he won it though.


Me neither, but I never watch the u-21s. I'm guessing the Liverpool supporters got all over the fan voting just.

As much as I give him stick, he played well today and was important in Liverpool's tactical approach.


----------



## Humph

Gerrard won England player of the year as well.


----------



## BANKSY

You'll never vote alone.


----------



## seabs

*Him and Downing have both stepped up really well recently in fairness to them. Still pretty sure there must have been someone more deserving of such a great honour though. *


----------



## Humph

Yeah Agger definitely fouled Dzeko.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Right, watching MOTD 2 now, and I actually like Colin Murray. Can't understand why the Beeb are ditching him at the end of the season. Chappers is far worse. Get Dan Walker in to present both shows please


----------



## united_07

Liverpool's Martin Kelly came 2nd in the fan vote for the u-21 player, despite only playing 2 games, shows the fan voting works :side:


----------



## Vader

Hendo has been good this season to be fair. However I am only posting that so I can post this picture. It has nothing to do with football but I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Nige™

Joel said:


> He has been just so efficient for us. 22 goals and 14 assists in the Prem in the 2009-10 season. Ridiculous stuff. Will hurt so much when this season is up and he leaves. Hopefully he can get the 6 more goals before then, so he takes the Chelsea goal scoring record.


Can't believe he's not getting an extension, even a one year one with Cole signing one recently. Madness!

I hope he goes to United for a year and continues the way he's been playing this season. Sure Fergie would revel in that!


----------



## CGS

Lampard seems like the sort of person that would rather go abroad than to a rival tbh. Seriously Chelsea need to offer him a new contract and done. Even if its one year. Its pure madness not too.


----------



## Nige™

He does but if Man U & Fergie come calling, it'll be tough for anyone to turn down, and Lampard's said himself a few times he still thinks he has what it takes to play at the top level.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wonder if PSG would come calling? Possibility?


----------



## Nige™

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if PSG would come calling? Possibility?


Definitely, even more so if Ancelotti's still there.


----------



## Irish Jet

ConnorMCFC said:


> Right, watching MOTD 2 now, and I actually like Colin Murray. Can't understand why the Beeb are ditching him at the end of the season. Chappers is far worse. Get Dan Walker in to present both shows please


Murray is a BOSS. People hate him because he has an opinion and doesn't treat his footballing guests as royalty.

Chappers is a miserable bastard. Still better than Adrian Chiles, who actually deserves to be tortured with knives and fire.


----------



## Humph

Chapman is awful and he's killing this Superbowl for me


----------



## DA

MOTD should just start using guest hosts every week to make it more interesting and to boost dem ratings. Make it a surprise every week so people will definitely tune in.

First Week: :hesk2


----------



## Curry

AlexHumph said:


> Chapman is awful and he's killing this Superbowl for me


Wait, THAT'S the guy replacing Murray? Why? This guy is useless and Murray is at least interesting.


----------



## danny_boy

I actually like Chapman, especially when he's taking the piss out of Savage

Can't stand Dan Walker though


----------



## RockCold




----------



## Zen

This is like a never ending nightmare from which I cannot wake up from.....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Anyone have ITV's coverage of our game?

Wanted to pinch Tyler's call of Gerrard's goal


----------



## WWCturbo

Anark said:


> You're going to win the league and the World Cup next season.


I'm a Gunners fan  not a liverpool fan. I do support them the most excluding Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

Parison Sapphire said:


> Things are starting to click for Liverpool, the only thing that needs work is their defense and goal keeper.


Our defense which is roughly on par with the top teams in the league? Our defense hasn't been a problem, or rather its a few key mistakes from defenders costing us points. We can generally defend pretty well but we have a nasty habit of gifting goals this season. We do need a shake up in our defense though. Skrtel and Agger have been below par this season, Coates is garbage at this stage and i wish we could stick Carra's brain into a younger body because he's still a good defender, great anticipation but he's too slow to keep up properly.

Need to loan out Coates, give Wilson a go in some FA Cup games, but the biggest thing i want from next season is having Kelly back and possibly moving him into the centre. Then we'd have

RB: Johnson, Wisdom, (Flanagan needs more time)
CB: Agger, Skrtel, Kelly, Wilson
LB: Enrique, Robinson

Now looking at that, its a good CB short. Wisdom, Wilson are too green, as is Robinson. 



Hank Scorpio said:


> But how many has Jones cost us?


FA Cup debacle aside Jones has outperformed Reina this season. Reina has been utterly wank. Wonder if ter stegen is interested in moving to us. Wouldn't be likely but he'd be a gun.


----------



## #dealwithit

RockCold said:


>


Racist :side:


----------



## Kiz

Sky Bet slash price of Paul Scholes to become next Oldham boss to 7/4 favourite after string of big bets

:lol


----------



## God™

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

:lmaoanny Simpson got knocked out:lmao:


----------



## Destiny

Expectnomercy316 said:


> :lmaoanny Simpson got knocked out:lmao:


Why is that funny?


----------



## CGS

Seriously though Hopes he's ok. Read the story a bit earlier. Seems like he was drunk and acting like a bit of a dick to begin with


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Humph

I bet it was Debuchy.


----------



## MOX

God™ said:


> Has this been posted yet?


----------



## Magsimus

Expectnomercy316 said:


> :lmaoanny Simpson got knocked out:lmao:


fpalm

For once he obviously didn't back off enough from attackers.

@BackPage
Loic Remy could miss the rest if the season with a groin injury. Massive loss.

:arry


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

RockCold said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

Remy was always going to be a big gamble. The guy is an absolute crock. Surprised he didn't retire.


----------



## DA

Probably should have let Odemwingie enter the building after all :arry


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> @BackPage
> Loic Remy could miss the rest if the season with a groin injury. Massive loss.
> 
> :arry


Also, fucking hilarious!

No sympathy at all for QPR for the way Harry spoke about them throwing money around before going on to do the same thing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Expectnomercy316 said:


> :lmaoanny Simpson got knocked out:lmao:














Anyway was it the bouncers? most are twats anyway jacked up or fat bullies that use any excuse to give someone a smack.

Read more info on it and it likely wasn't a bouncer but i still stand by my comment on them, though not all are cunts :terry.


----------



## Vader

He apparently started the fight which in that case, if true, it's his own fault. I'm more bothered by Gazza's continued meltdown than Simpson getting a (possibly) deserved battering.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

Congratulations to Steven Gerrard for winning English player of the year.A true legend and deserves credit for his Loyalty towards Liverpool.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Liam Miller

^^ :lmao windup surely.


----------



## Magsimus

That's a parody account haha, look down the tweets. https://twitter.com/LFC___Fan

Is it the weekend yet? Used to love playing Spurs, beat them all the time.


----------



## Humph

People are such fucking mongs.


----------



## Liam Miller

The stewards :lol how do they get hired, "hey guys i got this derp derp"


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> fpalm
> 
> For once he obviously didn't back off enough from attackers.
> 
> @BackPage
> Loic Remy could miss the rest if the season with a groin injury. Massive loss.
> 
> :arry


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Sucks that he is injured but fuck QPR just continue to bring the lulz :arry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Nice pink hoody, you cock.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

So soccer is rigged and fake?


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

What could he of possibly been trying to achieve there? Keeper should have kicked his arse.


----------



## danny_boy

Yeah but then the Referee would of had to send the Keeper off, Goalie did the right thing


----------



## united_07

lucky :hazard wasnt there, or that fan would be in hospital by now


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> lucky :hazard wasnt there, or that fan would be in hospital by now


Or dead :fergie


:morgan


----------



## God™

Cech broke his finger against Newcastle and is expected to be out for an extended period.

Oh lawd, Turnlol in goal for a month... :suarez2


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm good mates with Jordan Archer. Got the piss taken out of him on twitter by us all. On loan from Spurs and he's a great keeper. Never thought he'd make it though but he has. He may not play Premier League football but he is earning a living doing what he loves and I'm not going to fault him for that. He played live on Sky Sports and kept a cleansheet.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

lol at the supposed match fixing in our game against Debrecen.

We couldn't score more than 1 against someone payed to let them in? Says all you need to know about us really


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Amazed at the lad running on the pitch. Just a little fart in a pink hoodie. 

I see lads like him at the match all the time. They get pissed before the game, drink at the game due to being amazed at being served, then spend the game abusing everyone and giggling like girls amongst themselves. 

I can't advocate violence really but he did deserve a smack for that. Nobody would respect him for that. He probably thinks he's maaaaadddd.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm good mates with Jordan Archer. Got the piss taken out of him on twitter by us all. On loan from Spurs and he's a great keeper. Never thought he'd make it though but he has. He may not play Premier League football but he is earning a living doing what he loves and I'm not going to fault him for that. He played live on Sky Sports and kept a cleansheet.


Some of them tweets from Andros Townsend to Jordan Archer :lmao. I think potentially he could become our back-up goalie when Friedel retires but he may want to be a number 1 goalie elsewhere. Looks a decent prospect though.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Supposedly the reason Twente didn't mind selling Fer is because of something he did in his past, and it's coming back to haunt him now. He fucked a 13 year old girl when he was 18.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Quasi Juice said:


> Supposedly the reason Twente didn't mind selling Fer is because of something he did in his past, and it's coming back to haunt him now. He fucked a 13 year old girl when he was 18.


Wow. Glad we didn't sign the dirty bastard now, if it's true of course! Where you read that?


----------



## Nige™

Quasi Juice said:


> Supposedly the reason Twente didn't mind selling Fer is because of something he did in his past, and it's coming back to haunt him now. He fucked a 13 year old girl when he was 18.


He'd settle in just fine in Liverpool then.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Him and Sterling would be best mates.


----------



## Nige™

The new PTP, millions of pussy!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Parison Sapphire said:


> Some of them tweets from Andros Townsend to Jordan Archer :lmao. I think potentially he could become our back-up goalie when Friedel retires but he may want to be a number 1 goalie elsewhere. Looks a decent prospect though.


I've played football with both of them and you really wouldn't think either were Premier League class. It just shows if you really want something you, you can get that possibility. Andros has come and leaps and bounds, seeing him in games for Spurs and now for QPR, he has improved so much and I have no doubt it's the loans to lower league teams and just training with the likes of Modric, van der Vaart, Bale etc over the years.

Funny one with Jordan, past few years we have played football together, it would usually just be us and some friends doing a little kick a bout where we shoot at someone in goal, He'd go in goal and you'd score against him etc. you never once thought this guy is going to make it, or even this guy plays for Spurs if you didn't already know etc. 

But I'm proud of both guys and hope they can find a reasonable level of success. With Townsend it's looking more likely already playing a few games for Spurs, being rated by AVB and now getting a loan deal he should have got last season. Archer is continuing to impress and was actually linked with a move to Arsenal last week.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Wow. Glad we didn't sign the dirty bastard now, if it's true of course! Where you read that?


It's all over the football media in Holland, and Feyenoord (the club he was at before) knew about it too but they hoped it would never come to bite him the ass. Thing is the girl agreed to having sex, it's not like he raped her. However, it's still illegal I think and if they can prove it messed up her life somewhat, he might be screwed.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Cookie Monster said:


> I've played football with both of them and you really wouldn't think either were Premier League class. It just shows if you really want something you, you can get that possibility. Andros has come and leaps and bounds, seeing him in games for Spurs and now for QPR, he has improved so much and I have no doubt it's the loans to lower league teams and just training with the likes of Modric, van der Vaart, Bale etc over the years.
> 
> Funny one with Jordan, past few years we have played football together, it would usually just be us and some friends doing a little kick a bout where we shoot at someone in goal, He'd go in goal and you'd score against him etc. you never once thought this guy is going to make it, or even this guy plays for Spurs if you didn't already know etc.
> 
> But I'm proud of both guys and hope they can find a reasonable level of success. With Townsend it's looking more likely already playing a few games for Spurs, being rated by AVB and now getting a loan deal he should have got last season. Archer is continuing to impress and was actually linked with a move to Arsenal last week.


One of mates is interestingly Andros' cousin and he wasn't sure he'd make it at Spurs, he did say that he needs a loan out to Premiership team to see if he has it at this level. He's definitely improved considerably considered him a bit too greedy with little end product but he's starting to become more of a team player. Fingers crossed that Townsend can make it at this level, we need adequate backup/competition for Lennon and Bale desperately. With Archer consistently loaning him out at a level above at a time could be really beneficial for his growth, going to be hard to ever get in the team with Lloris still being very young for a goalkeeper but you never know.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Parison Sapphire said:


> One of mates is interestingly Andros' cousin and he wasn't sure he'd make it at Spurs, he did say that he needs a loan out to Premiership team to see if he has it at this level. He's definitely improved considerably considered him a bit too greedy with little end product but he's starting to become more of a team player. Fingers crossed that Townsend can make it at this level, we need adequate backup/competition for Lennon and Bale desperately. With Archer consistently loaning him out at a level above at a time could be really beneficial for his growth, going to be hard to ever get in the team with Lloris still being very young for a goalkeeper but you never know.


I agree. I think if anything Harry as a manager has improved his game, he gave him the chance at Spurs and now he's giving him a chance at QPR so he obviously sees something in him. I think he will get the best out of his strengths to nullify his weaknesses. He is definitely good back up for Bale and Lennon though, if Lennon gets injured now we're pretty much forced to change our shape, although I am sure we would cope.

Yeah, I can see us doing with Jordan Archer what we have done with the likes of Andros Townsend and Steven Caulker. Get them experience at the lower leagues, work there way up to the Championship before eventually getting them Premier League loan deals like Caulker got last year at Swansea and Townsend is getting this year at QPR. Will be interesting what happens with Archer next year though, definitely.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Quasi Juice said:


> It's all over the football media in Holland, and Feyenoord (the club he was at before) knew about it too but they hoped it would never come to bite him the ass. Thing is the girl agreed to having sex, it's not like he raped her. However, it's still illegal I think and if they can prove it messed up her life somewhat, he might be screwed.


Is that what they have said, that she agreed? No 13 year old should be agreeing to that, but even if no adult should ever, ever, ever put them into the situation to be agreeing to anything. Shocking. 

Wonder if people knew about it that it had something to do with the lad not signing for Everton? Seemed strange they said he was crocked, and then has played a few games since in Holland and is training with international squad (especially with our history of signing players with injury issues before), it seemed a done deal until those injury issues came about. We all thought the Powers that Be just got a bit tight with taking a chance with the money, but I wonder... A stigma like this can really stick to a person, the press over here would have destroyed him, and not the publicity any club needs.


----------



## Liam Miller

Quasi Juice said:


> Supposedly the reason Twente didn't mind selling Fer is because of something he did in his past, and it's coming back to haunt him now. *He fucked a 13 year old girl when he was 1**8*.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah the girl can give as much consent as she pleases, hell she can be the one trying to initiate sex. Minute someone past the age of legal consent engages with a minor they've breached the law because the law doesn't allow minors to give 'valid' consent due to their age and supposed naivety. I imagine the wording of the law is similar in Holland as it is in the UK, in which case her giving consent really doesn't benefit Fer in anyway. As an adult in the eyes of the law he's tasked with greater responsibility and awareness of his actions and therefore engaging in sex, even if consensual on the minor's part represents a breach of trust according to the law.


----------



## Liam Miller

Law or not it would be fucked up if it was legal, even 16 seems wrong to me and i'm only 23. 16 is legal right? :lol nothing below 18/19 for me.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Are there any links for this? I don't doubt whoever said it hasn't heard it, but can't really find anything online and don't really want to go googling the content of the story if you get me!


----------



## danny_boy

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Are there any links for this? I don't doubt whoever said it hasn't heard it, but can't really find anything online and don't really want to go googling the content of the story if you get me!


Just searched Leroy Fer on Google News & NewsNow but nothing, also checked his wiki and it says nothing 

Find it hard to believe that it's all over the media in the Netherlands but not a single British Medial Outlet has reported it yet, net even taKSPORT or goal.com


----------



## WOOLCOCK

WWE_TNA said:


> Law or not it would be fucked up if it was legal, even 16 seems wrong to me and i'm only 23. 16 is legal right? :lol nothing below 18/19 for me.


16 is legal in the UK. Sex with anyone 13 or under is treated as rape since the law stipulates they can't give legal consent, thus anyone who engages in sex with someone aged 13 or under will have 'raped' the child regardless of consent. 14-15 forms closer to unlawful sexual conduct since the law still recognises it as illegal and in breach of the law, but the issue relating to valid consent differs here on account of a typical 15 year old being reasonably expected to be more aware and able to give something amounting greater to consent than a 12 year old. Its still in breach of the law, but the actual offence would differ and come under statutory rape.

This also applies if two children under the age of 16 have sex. Its still in breach of the law albeit a prosecution would be highly unlikely unless it was an actual rape without consent. If both consent then a prosecution would be unlikely since they're not treated as being in a position of trust/responsibility not to act.

Don't even get started on the defence of mistaken identity. The law basically imposes you have to review a case based on all evidence beforehand and take into account the circumstance: e.g drinking in a nightclub with someone underage as opposed to meeting them elsewhere where their age might be more apparent.


----------



## Humph

brazil have been training at Barnet's training ground :lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I've got so far through searching for Leroy Fer on Twitter that a few posts say his name, Someone called Johan Derksen and the numbers 13 or 18. Johan Derksen is a journalist so maybe he did say it. It doesn't seem like it's huge news though, not what you'd expect, unless it was broken the moment the lad posted it here.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

AlexHumph said:


> brazil have been training at Barnet's training ground :lol


Times are hard.


----------



## Cookie Monster

You'd think Brazil would train at Spurs' new training ground considering it is the best in England. Strange decision!


----------



## danny_boy

Found an article in Dutch so used Google Translate to translate it so not going to be the most accurate translation but you get the general jist



> "Leroy Fer did it with 13-year-old girl; transfer thereby ricocheted '
> 
> Leroy Fer shared the bed with a 13-year-old girl when he was eighteen years old. That said Johan Derksen in the television VI.
> 
> A year ago only did the girl return to the FC Twente football player, now 23 years old. A week earlier reported that Fer Derksen already joined the court must register for a 'serious incident'. His transfer to Everton would result at the last moment ricocheted.


----------



## Cookie Monster

AlexHumph said:


> brazil have been training at Barnet's training ground :lol


Ronaldinho gracing the same field I did a few years back. DAT BRAZIL


----------



## Humph

He is probably chilling with his old pal EDGAR DAVIDS


----------



## Cookie Monster

I miss that man


----------



## Joel

Cookie, what makes it the best training ground in England? (genuine question, not trying to be an ass)


----------



## Andre

I see that *WOOLCOCK* has been educating the football thread masses about statutory rape. It's odd that this subject has been discussed so much on WF these past two days, first rants and now here. Got to say that I didn't realise that *Wagg* was Dutch.

We also dodged a bullet when the Gent striker Ilombe Mboyo turned us down in January. That guy was part of a group that gang raped a 14 year old girl. Footballers, hey?


----------



## Liam Miller

BLACKANDRE said:


> I see that *WOOLCOCK* has been educating the football thread masses about statutory rape. It's odd that this subject has been discussed so much on WF these past two days, first rants and now here. Got to say that I didn't realise that *Wagg* was Dutch.
> 
> We also dodged a bullet when the Gent striker Ilombe Mboyo turned us down in January. That guy was part of a group that gang raped a 14 year old girl. Footballers, hey?



:lol i generally knew the main details obviously but Woolcock is a guru so his wisdom and thoughts are always welcome.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Joel said:


> Cookie, what makes it the best training ground in England? (genuine question, not trying to be an ass)


We went around the world and took a bit from each of the best training grounds around the world and installed them into ours which opened in the summer. I've been there and it's seriously unbelievable. Most of the players, ex-professionals, coaches etc who have been there have said it is the best they have ever seen, although they COULD just be saying that, I doubt they would lie, like Holtby for example, new arrival come out and said it's the best training facilities he's ever seen, though of course he could just be saying that as he has just signed. 

Seriously, it's fucking impressive, it really is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol i generally knew the main details obviously but Woolcock is a guru so his wisdom and thoughts are always welcome.


As well I should, the last officer I dealt with really outlined the ramifications to me :argh:

Too far?


----------



## danny_boy

Remember when you could idolise a footballer as a kid without the fear that they may molest you should you ever meet?


----------



## Humph

> Júlio César;
> Dani Alves, David Luiz, Dante, Adriano;
> Ramires, Paulinho, Oscar;
> Ronaldinho, Luís Fabiano, Neymar.


Jesus christ


----------



## Liam Miller

WOOLCOCK said:


> As well I should, the last officer I dealt with really outlined the ramifications to me :argh:
> 
> Too far?



:bramble


----------



## Cookie Monster

It's so great to see Ronaldinho back in the Brazil team. I've missed that guy.


----------



## Andre

danny_boy said:


> Remember when you could idolise a footballer as a kid without the fear that they may molest you should you ever meet?


If you don't have a vagina then you should be fairly safe, that's unless Graham Rix is still on the prowl.


----------



## danny_boy

BLACKANDRE said:


> If you don't have a vagina then you should be fairly safe, that's unless Graham Rix is still on the prowl.


Well as the Celtic song goes "If you tolerate Rix, then your children will be next"


----------



## Liam Miller

Footballers ain't sex pests or predators they are all just LADS.

:morgan


----------



## #dealwithit

There's a footballer in Australia that had sex with a 12 year old girl. I'm pretty sure he can't leave the country now because of it.


----------



## Liam Miller

You would think the glamour models would be enough for them.


----------



## Vader

I've had sex with a 14 year old.






















When I was 14. :terry


----------



## Andre

Vader13 said:


> I've had sex with a 14 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 14. :terry


So...that makes you a statutory rapist :troll


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Statutory rape was cool when Hank Moody was doing it :side:

Graham Rix mention was the highlight of this page.


----------



## Vader

If it's good enough for Benzema, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## DA

Speaking of sexual stuff









:hendo U21 England Player of the Year for a reason :hendo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/feb/05/liverpool-newcastle-hatem-ben-arfa


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao :lmao 

My sides hurt. Oh Andy Hunter, why must you be so hilarious? No doubt it'll be strangely taken as gospel.


----------



## TheFreeMan

:lmao

Seems like a perfectly fair trade...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Not even the agent who engineered Julien Faubert to Real Madrid (who Merse argued should receive a Knighthood) could hope to secure that hypothetical deal. 'Kin hell.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I do like the fact how it's Ben Arfa + CASH for Carroll :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Also in light of it being the 6th of February.

_One cold and bitter Thursday in Munich, Germany,
Eight great football stalwarts conceded victory.
Eight men will never play again, who met disaster there,
The flowers of English football, the flowers of Manchester.

The Busby Babes were flying home, returning from Belgrade,
This great United family all masters of their trade.
The pilot of the aircraft, the skipper Captain Thain,
Three times tried to take off and twice turned back again.

The third time down the runway disaster followed close,
There was slush upon that runway and the aircraft never rose.
It ploughed into the marshy ground, it broke, it overturned.
And eight of that team were killed when the blazing wreckage burned.

Roger Byrne and Tommy Taylor, who were capped for England's side,
And Ireland's Liam Whelan and England's Geoff Bent died.
Mark Jones and Eddie Coleman and David Pegg also,
They all lost their lives as it ploughed on through the snow.

Big Duncan he went too, with an injury to his brain,
And Ireland's brave Jack Blanchflower will never play again.
The great Matt Busby lay there, the father of this team,
Three long months passed by before he saw his team again.

The trainer, coach and secretary and three members of the crew,
Also eight sporting journalists who with United flew,
And one of them was Big Swifty who we will ne'er forget,
The finest English 'keeper that ever graced a net.

England's finest football team it's record truly great,
It's proud success mocked by this cruel turn of fate.
Eight men will never play again who met disaster there,
The flowers of English football, the flowers of Manchester._​


----------



## Kiz

ben arfa + cash for carroll

knowing newcastle/liverpool deals it'll be obertan for carroll + henderson + gerrard + cash.


----------



## Quasi Juice

danny_boy said:


> Just searched Leroy Fer on Google News & NewsNow but nothing, also checked his wiki and it says nothing
> 
> Find it hard to believe that it's all over the media in the Netherlands but not a single British Medial Outlet has reported it yet, net even taKSPORT or goal.com





Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I've got so far through searching for Leroy Fer on Twitter that a few posts say his name, Someone called Johan Derksen and the numbers 13 or 18. Johan Derksen is a journalist so maybe he did say it. It doesn't seem like it's huge news though, not what you'd expect, unless it was broken the moment the lad posted it here.


Johan Derksen is the number one football journalist in Holland, owner of the biggest magazine too. He has an insane amount of sources and is basically always right. He broke the news Monday night. This shit has been looming over Fer for a few years now but they've kept it on the down low until now, and someone told Derksen.


----------



## MOX

WOOLCOCK said:


> Also in light of it being the 6th of February.
> 
> _One cold and bitter Thursday in Munich, Germany,
> Eight great football stalwarts conceded victory.
> Eight men will never play again, who met disaster there,
> The flowers of English football, the flowers of Manchester.
> 
> The Busby Babes were flying home, returning from Belgrade,
> This great United family all masters of their trade.
> The pilot of the aircraft, the skipper Captain Thain,
> Three times tried to take off and twice turned back again.
> 
> The third time down the runway disaster followed close,
> There was slush upon that runway and the aircraft never rose.
> It ploughed into the marshy ground, it broke, it overturned.
> And eight of that team were killed when the blazing wreckage burned.
> 
> Roger Byrne and Tommy Taylor, who were capped for England's side,
> And Ireland's Liam Whelan and England's Geoff Bent died.
> Mark Jones and Eddie Coleman and David Pegg also,
> They all lost their lives as it ploughed on through the snow.
> 
> Big Duncan he went too, with an injury to his brain,
> And Ireland's brave Jack Blanchflower will never play again.
> The great Matt Busby lay there, the father of this team,
> Three long months passed by before he saw his team again.
> 
> The trainer, coach and secretary and three members of the crew,
> Also eight sporting journalists who with United flew,
> And one of them was Big Swifty who we will ne'er forget,
> The finest English 'keeper that ever graced a net.
> 
> England's finest football team it's record truly great,
> It's proud success mocked by this cruel turn of fate.
> Eight men will never play again who met disaster there,
> The flowers of English football, the flowers of Manchester._​



Excerpt from Fergie's BBC interview which will be shown in full on Football Focus:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21346420


----------



## WOOLCOCK

(Y)










Taken from the Portsmouth game at Old Trafford on this day 3 years ago. I'm actually the one holding the Liam Whelan two stick on the far right of the picture/left as you look at the picture.


----------



## united_07




----------



## MOX

Be nice if the England team wore armbands tonight as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Can't see it happening sadly. Didn't the England fans jeer during a silence years back for Munich? Want to say it was 2008 when it was the 50th Anniversary but could be mistaken. Either way, it reinforced a lot of United fans having little time for England.


----------



## MOX

They could try banning Leeds fans from the games.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

A perfectly feasible option, though I have no doubts any number of Chelsea/West Ham/Spurs/Millwall or any other supporters could have made up those jeering. It gets to the point when the likes of Derby County and other irrelevant teams in terms of rivarly are trying to use Munich as some form of taunt against United fans. Liverpool have it much the same with Hillsbrough.

To think, 20th January 2014 will mark 20 years since the passing of the illustrious Sir Matt Busby. How he took a broken and depleted team marked by the death of 8 players and within a decade had managed to rebuild the team, develop new promising talent whilst recovering from his physical and mental injuries from the plane crash and win the European Cup against a great Benfica side is nothing short of remarkable.


----------



## MOX

Aye, a great man (apart from playing for City and Liverpool :side.


----------



## Green Light

Duncan Edwards tbh


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Anark said:


> Aye, a great man (apart from playing for City and Liverpool :side.


Nobody's perfect :side: . Although he was pretty damn close. Two of my favourite quotes from him:

"_Resting in Interlaken, Germany was one thing and facing Old Trafford another. When I approached the ground and moved over the bridge along which our supporters had squeezed fifty abreast in there tens of thousands to shout for us I could scarcely bear to look. I new the ghosts of the babes would still be there, and there they are still, and they will always be there as long as those who saw them still cross the bridge, young, gay, red ghosts on the green grass of Old Trafford._"

"_Winning isn’t everything. There should be no conceit in victory and no despair in defeat._"



Green Light said:


> Duncan Edwards tbh


Regarded by those who witnessed him as one of the finest prospects English football has ever produced. Anyone of that time swears by him as arguably the most naturally gifted player United have ever produced.

Sir Matt: 

"_I rate Duncan Edwards the most complete footballer in Britain – perhaps the World.’

He was a Colossus. Whatever was needed, he had it. He was immensely powerful. He was prodigiously gifted in the arts and crafts of the game. His temperament was perfect. His confidence was supreme and infectious. No opponent was too big or too famous for Duncan. A wing-half, he could have been a great centre-half, or a great forward striker. He would have been one of the great leaders with his sheer inspiration. If there was ever a player who could be called a one-man team, that man was Duncan Edwards. His death, as far as football is concerned, was the single biggest tragedy that has happened to England and Manchester United. He was then, and has always remained to me incomparable.

We looked at Duncan right from the start and we gave up trying to find flaws in his game. (Remember – this was Edwards when he was just 16 years old). Nothing could stop him and nothing unnerved him. The bigger the occasion the better he liked it. While other players would be pacing up and down the dressing room, rubbing their legs, doing exercises, and looking for a way to pass time, Duncan was always very calm. He was a good type of lad too. Duncan didn’t want to know about the high life. He just wanted to go home or to his digs. He just lived for the game of football._ "

Sir Bobby Charlton:

"_I find that I think about Duncan a lot. I have seen all the players who in their time have been labelled the best in the world – Puskas, Di Stefano, Gento, Didi. John Charles and all the rest – and not one of them have been as good as Big Duncan. There was no other player in the world like him then, and there has been nobody to equal him since. The man was incomparable.

Sometimes I fear that there is a danger that people will think that we who knew him, and saw him in action, boost him because he is dead. Sentiment can throw a man’s judgement out of perspective. Yet it is not the case with him. Whatever the praise one likes to heap on Duncan is no more than he deserved. He was out on his own at left-half and a First Division player in every other position. There was no one else to start with him.

I am not a person to dramatize things or dispense fulsome praise. It is not in my make-up. A man is a good player or he is not. A few are great, and they deserve respect. But Duncan Edwards was the greatest. I see him in my mind’s eye and I wonder that anyone should have so much talent. He was simply the greatest of them all._"

Sir Stanley Matthews:

"_Duncan Edwards, the boy-man, made his début for Manchester United at 16 and was an England regular by 18. You could play him anywhere and he would slot into that position as if he had been playing there season after season. For all of his tender years, he was the most complete player of his time and it was a tragedy that his life was taken in the Munich disaster of 1958. When the going was rough, Duncan would be as unmoved as a rock in a raging sea, but for all of his considerable size, he possessed the most deft of skills_"

Jimmy Murphy:

"_Duncan was the Kohinoor Diamond among our crown jewels. Whenever I heard Muhammad Ali on television say he was the greatest, I had to smile. There was only ever one greatest, and that was Duncan Edwards. There was nothing that needed to be coached into him – even at such a young age of 16 – he simply had it all._"​


----------



## MOX

I heard him described as Rooney and Gerrard rolled into one. Not bits of each other's best games, but the complete package of both.

Though 11 was my usual number for my school and later the Sunday league team I played for, when I dreamed of rampaging through the midfield for United, it was always in the number 6 jersey.


----------



## Kiz

you may have duncan edwards, we have lucas fucking neill


----------



## God™

Anark said:


> I heard him described as Rooney and Gerrard rolled into one. Not bits of each other's best games, but the complete package of both.


A granny fucking pub brawler?


----------



## DA

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/feb/06/best-big-game-goalscorer-football-history

What does everyone think of this list? No Drogba, Gerrard, Klose etc but look at no.47 :torres


----------



## Curry

The lack of Drogba makes me not care about the rest of it. Best big game player I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel

No Drogba - No legitimacy.

Edit: Ok, so it's done based on their pont system, which is incredibly unfair on African players. What trash. Samuel Eto'o - Two goals in two CL finals - NOT ON THE LIST. Because some people have been scoring in EURO and Copa America group stages, so they get more points. Pure bollocks.

Edit2: Apparently, a World Cup group stage goal is bigger than a goal in the CL final. I'm done.


----------



## BANKSY

No surprise Ibrahimovic and Robben aren't on that list.

:troll


----------



## Kiz

no player from my club. im so mad.


----------



## Joel

Of course there are no players from City, Kiz. Your attacking players don't really start internationals and you don't get out of CL group stages so no points for you ique2


----------



## Kiz

Joel said:


> Of course there are no players from City, Kiz. Your attacking players don't really start internationals and you don't get out of CL group stages so no points for you ique2


how many goals dig BIG GAME FLOPBA score at afcon?
how many goals did BIG GAME MR MUSCLES YAYA TOURE score at afcon?
how many goals did UNCOORDINATED FORHEAD MAN GERVINHO score at afcon?

i rest my case Hutz


----------



## Joel

BIG GOAL DROGBA is a pensioner now. Show some GOD DAMN respekk!


----------



## Kiz

hey, not my fault he's a BIG GAME JOKE now.


----------



## Magsimus

They can use whatever stats they like, as flawed as they are, it doesn't really prove much with no Drog.

Reading’s Brian McDermott and Adam Le Fondre named Premier League’s manager and player of the month.

So the Manager of the Month is the bloke who refuses to start the Player of the Month... :drake1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Finally we see the return of the yellow alternates.

EDIT: Didn't think it would expand so much. Nevermind tis fixed


----------



## Death Rider

DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/feb/06/best-big-game-goalscorer-football-history
> 
> What does everyone think of this list? No Drogba, Gerrard, Klose etc but look at no.47 :torres


:kenny at drogba and Gerrard not being on that list.


----------



## Cliffy

Damn those are some nice shirts..


----------



## MOX

Hank Scorpio said:


> Finally we see the return of the yellow alternates.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't think it would expand so much. Nevermind tis fixed



They look like pyjamas for six year olds.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

Hank Scorpio said:


> Finally we see the return of the yellow alternates.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't think it would expand so much. Nevermind tis fixed


Love the red one, reminds of the 2002 2003 kit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Anark said:


> They look like pyjamas for six year olds.


At least there not table cloths 8*D


----------



## DA

Hank Scorpio said:


>


:bateman



Hank Scorpio said:


> At least there not table cloths 8*D


:bateman :bateman


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hank Scorpio said:


> Finally we see the return of the yellow alternates.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't think it would expand so much. Nevermind tis fixed


I've been looking for new bog roll.


----------

